# What are you getting up to today?



## Pudsey_Bear

I've got to try to remember to make a dentists appointment before my pension credits stop.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Looks like I've been volunteered to help outside with Liz today, I don't mind really, she has terrible frightus, I just have to be careful I don't make my back worserer, I took so many drugs yesterday I was stumbling about all day, just because I didn't want Liz to lift a heavy box out of the car.


----------



## fdhadi

Hope you and Liz are keeping safe Kev?

I’m Cladding the Garage with White Plastic to tidy up its appearance. 
I’ve done 2 walls up to now and put sockets in the ceiling for when my new electric garage doors are fitted. 
It’s keeping me busy and out of the way.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We're fine thanks Frank, just taking care of each other and trying to stay safe, Garden center tomorrow as Liz needs some cucumber plants for the conservatory, there's a little snack bar there so we'll get lunch as well, we get to feel life is normal for a few minutes.

I wanted to clad our last garage as it was mega cold in winter, but I put all the sockets on the rafters as nothing ever got put in front of them, much better than on the walls.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

We're off to Halifax this afternoon to give our new (to us) Murvi Piccolo a run out and to top up the gas tank. It recently spent a month at a local garage getting bits and pieces sorted out and we're now trying to get it ready for use.


Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We're looking for a new van, we'd like a PVC, with rear single beds, a 3 way fridge, hob and oven, like hens teeth so far, we can get front single beds, but we struggle to make them up, so rear would be better.


----------



## raynipper

Both of us dentists yesterday. Wife had eye test and subsequent new glass's prescription this am. Just popped into Lidl on the way back and filled the boot. Now gardening and get ready to see Dermo Doc tomorrow am. I bet there will be more shopping on the way back.

Been attempting to renew our Residents Permits for two years because of Brexit. Before it was done in 5 days. This time everyone else has received theirs but mine seems to have gone astray.


Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I had my diabetic eye test a couple of weeks ago, seem I'm going to have a cat or something.


----------



## dghr272

Finishing off the garden bench armrests.
Looking like rain might stop play.

Terry


----------



## raynipper

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I had my diabetic eye test a couple of weeks ago, seem I'm going to have a cat or something.


I hope it's a Persian Kitten Kev. I always fancied one but the memsahib has said no.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nice looking bench Terry is it a repair or a complete project you've done.


I have a cast iron/wood bench round the back, inherited with the house but the base has rotted, but the back is fine, I have been meaning to get it in the garage and do it but I am still without a useable garage, I could use it but if he sees me working in there I'll never get it finished.

I also have a lovely pair of cast iron ends we bought at some show years ago which the accountant wants me to put together into a bench seat, not sure I could even lift the buggers now


----------



## barryd

Annoying the motorhome fruitcakes and getting abuse. Hours getting angry trying to learn strawberry fields forever and now in Barnard Castle at the chippy.

Typical day really :lol:


----------



## raynipper

:multi:


----------



## patp

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We're looking for a new van, we'd like a PVC, with rear single beds, a 3 way fridge, hob and oven, like hens teeth so far, we can get front single beds, but we struggle to make them up, so rear would be better.


Take a look here http://andysimports.co.uk/. We know a single woman who bought one of his and was very happy. We have visited and he seems like a good bloke. He will make to your spec too. All sorts of prices depending on what base vehicle he imports.


----------



## patp

Dog walk first thing. Then a builders labourer this morning. Taping aluminium tape over all the joints in the floor insulation going down in the new build. Then off to chiropodist to sort out me corns. Bought a sand pit in Lidl's on the way home for granddaughter's Birthday coming up in April. No time now for a another stint at labouring as it is time for another dog walk.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Take a look here http://andysimports.co.uk/. We know a single woman who bought one of his and was very happy. We have visited and he seems like a good bloke. He will make to your spec too. All sorts of prices depending on what base vehicle he imports.


Thanks pat, the problem with all the ones he has (been before) is the vans are too small to have toilet/shower in them, beds are rock n roll, we are built for comfort not speed, but I will give them another look.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah, as I thought last time, he only imports Mazda Toyota & VW, but only the small ones, Toyota do do a 3500kg truck but not conversions, as do Volkswagen, but not in Japan, shame as I would like a Mitsubishi van, great to drive.


----------



## dghr272

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Nice looking bench Terry is it a repair or a complete project you've done.
> 
> I have a cast iron/wood bench round the back, inherited with the house but the base has rotted, but the back is fine, I have been meaning to get it in the garage and do it but I am still without a useable garage, I could use it but if he sees me working in there I'll never get it finished.
> 
> I also have a lovely pair of cast iron ends we bought at some show years ago which the accountant wants me to put together into a bench seat, not sure I could even lift the buggers now


Complete project using up timber left over from my home deck building project whilst shielding and first lockdown.

First I'd to clear out a leylandy hedge and erect fence panels. I think proving I'd beaten the stroke I suffered January 2020 was the main driver to getting it done.

Terry


----------



## baldlygo

Weekly shop today and Eureka :wav: HP sauce
I bought the entire supermarket supply for only €4 (1 bottle)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wow! there's a good mornings work there Terry, so I assume you did the bench in the afternoon.



I'll get me coit


----------



## ChrisandJohn

patp said:


> Dog walk first thing. Then a builders labourer this morning. Taping aluminium tape over all the joints in the floor insulation going down in the new build. Then off to chiropodist to sort out me corns. Bought a sand pit in Lidl's on the way home for granddaughter's Birthday coming up in April. No time now for a another stint at labouring as it is time for another dog walk.


Oh, yes, sorting out me corns. That was on my list for today too, but only making the appointment.

Chris


----------



## patp

Today I have to go and pick up the Strong Wholemeal Bread Flour from the agricultural supplier down the road. He orders it directly from the mill for me. Usual dog walk first though. Then builder's labourer finishing off aluminium taping of joints and moving on to laying the dpm in all the rooms in the bungalow. We might have a visit from the guy who will pour the final layer of concrete which comes in liquid form and is pumped into each room. He is going to check our work!


----------



## GMJ

I'm taking the MH for its annual Hab Check this morning. Its the first time it will have moved since December!

Then watching cricket on the telly for the rest of the day when we get back.

Tea will be fish and chips from the village pub who have started doing takeaways again. For some unexplained reason they stopped doing them in November and are only starting again this weekend! I guess the government money must have run out!


----------



## patp

Lots of pubs have had refurbs during lockdown. Ours did.


----------



## GMJ

No it wasn't that Pat. We live just down the road from them (30 meters or so) and they never had the builders in. I think Phil the landlord replaced their bathroom suite last week but thats it.


----------



## patp

Let's hope it wasn't a deep clean then eh?!


----------



## GMJ

For 4 months??!! :surprise:


----------



## Adele Lawson

Today i have booked and paid for a couple of little breaks away. 1st on the Kent coast mid April and then in May down in Somerset. Guess i need to go and do some checks on the bus first though. But not today. Maybe next week. This will be my first time having to go through checks as i only started motor-homing last June. Any advice welcome. So back to the original question...... what am i doing today? um, i don't know. Cup of tea and a dippy egg first me thinks and then we'll see. Have a lovely day people xxxx


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think I was born lucky all my organs and feet have always been good apart from me bladder n me brain I'm fine except for me back.


----------



## patp

Just heard that the apartment we were going to book in Mojacar has been taken off the holiday listings as she is not getting enough bookings  She is going to try to let it as a residential let and will tell me if it is available for next winter if it does not get any interest.


----------



## JanHank

Here's what I have done this morning

.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I had my diabetic eye test a couple of weeks ago, seem I'm going to have a cat or something.


Would you not be better with a dog Kev? - exercise is good for diabetes (only joking!)

You folks are awfully busy... My days are walking n coffee - takes me away from housework!

I will have to move the MH from one side of the parking area to the other as a neighbour is having rather tall trees between us pruned soon. Can't put it on the street as it's SORNed ATM.


----------



## GMJ

Adele Lawson said:


> Today i have booked and paid for a couple of little breaks away. 1st on the Kent coast mid April and then in May down in Somerset. Guess i need to go and do some checks on the bus first though. But not today. Maybe next week. This will be my first time having to go through checks as i only started motor-homing last June. Any advice welcome. So back to the original question...... what am i doing today? um, i don't know. Cup of tea and a dippy egg first me thinks and then we'll see. Have a lovely day people xxxx


We are all over that as well. Booked so far...

- Pembrey and Newport (Pembs) for April - 11 nights

- Cirencester in May - 13 nights

- Devon and Cornwall for June - 26 nights

- North Wales in July/August - 16 nights with 8 left to book

I am leaving September for the mo in the hope we can get to Italy. if not then the south of France. If not then London and East Anglia. :smile2:


----------



## raynipper

Dermo Doc check-up OK and nothing untoward found. But more scans and checks in four months again. They are not letting me go just yet.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

GMJ said:


> We are all over that as well. Booked so far...
> 
> - Pembrey and Newport (Pembs) for April - 11 nights
> 
> - Cirencester in May - 13 nights
> 
> - Devon and Cornwall for June - 26 nights
> 
> - North Wales in July/August - 16 nights with 8 left to book
> 
> I am leaving September for the mo in the hope we can get to Italy. if not then the south of France. If not then London and East Anglia. :smile2:


I booked our last 8 days for our grand tour of north Wales for July/August...job done.









I also took the MH in for its Hab Check. It had sat unmoved since early December but started first time. I am firmly in the 'don't start it when parked up unless you are taking it for a good run' camp so it hasn't turned over since December. Drove nicely too


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What's your reasoning G?


----------



## GMJ

I did some research way back last year and the over riding view (including on the Fiat forum - Ducato section) was that idling an engine without load from cold is one of the worst things you can do to it. It really needs to be driven between 30-50 miles so that it gets thoroughly warmed up and evaporates contaminants in the oil etc.

One quote..."prolonged idling would definitely be a BIG NO NO with the DPF it has fitted as this would eventually clog the DPF up with its associated problems, as in normal operation it needs to get really hot to burn off the particulates - idling for long periods Not really recommended!"


----------



## JanHank

When we bought this car the first diesel we have had, the Subaru dealer told us not to `warm it up before driving, just get in and drive´ he did explain why, but that was 12 years, don´t expect me to remember that far back, we assumed the same with the van. It started first turn of the key today and I drove.


----------



## raynipper

Was that the one you blew the engine up Jan? Not inferring anything of course but Personally I would always allow a few seconds before moving off very gently for the first minute or more.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Was that the one you blew the engine up Jan? Not inferring anything of course but Personally I would always allow a few seconds before moving off very gently for the first minute or more.
> 
> Ray.


Nobody knows how or why that happened Ray, but it was nothing to do with cold engines. When I say I started it and drove, I meant I didn´t let it run to warm up, theres always a minute or more in between, checking everything is where it should be like mirrors and Motleys in his place all that kind of thing takes a minute or more, but why do you say it especially, I have to have reasons for these things. 0


----------



## raynipper

I guess I'm old school when oil was thicker and needed a minute to get round all the oilways and get between all moving surfaces.
I do realise modern engines with high tolerances and thinner oils it's quicker. But I still feel a cold engine wears more than a warm one. 
So as is my want I feel happier right or wrong, that after starting a cold engine I will as you say check things before moving off just to allow enough oil to circulate.

Ray.
In haste because of the Rugby.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

One thing I have had to do is cut down one of my meds, it been making me quite ill since it was upped a couple of weeks ago, Pregabalin is a nerve drug and it had been increased by 25 percent so I'm cutting it out tonight, hopefully it will help me.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

I have a free day today...so probably a bit of gardening, reading, preparing itineraries for trips away and then rugby on telly this afternoon, hopefully.


----------



## patp

Lovely morning here if a bit chilly. Off on dog walk after breakfast then laying damp proof membrane on the bungalow. Racing on tv this afternoon, which I usually love to watch because of the horses, but will have to see if I have time!


----------



## jiwawa

Zooming with the walking group (SO long since we actually met!) and with my sister. Video call with daughter.... Now sitting on Caffè Nero's wall with my obligatory coffee.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

This morning we went to shop at the veg and fruit stall in the centre of our village, as we now do every Saturday morning. It was its first anniversary today and they gave us a punnet of strawberries to celebrate this. The stall started because of the first lockdown, I think previously they supplied restaurants. It's now very popular and everybody hopes it will continue. Pre lockdown we would buy most of our veg at the Thursday market in Hebden Bridge (a mile or so down the road) but the market is so well populated it is hard to socially distance. In Mytholmroyd there isn't a market, just the one stall in front of the church and everyone behaves very well in the queue. Afterwards we had a coffee standing outside the Blue Teapot, a vegetarian cafe also in the village centre.

This afternoon I've been trying to organise the storage areas in the van before we go away mid April. John has been busy in the greenhouse, doing things like potting on tomatoes. 


Chris


----------



## dghr272

Weather too cold to work outside so pictures and mirrors down, stair carpet up as preparing to strip wallpaper off the hall, stairs and landing.
Paint ordered for ceilings and woodwork, son told to get my plank back asap. (usual quick to borrow but forget to return, drives me crazy).

Terry


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> Weather too cold to work outside so pictures and mirrors down, stair carpet up as preparing to strip wallpaper off the hall, stairs and landing.
> Paint ordered for ceilings and woodwork, son told to get my plank back asap. (usual quick to borrow but forget to return, drives me crazy).
> 
> Terry


You've got a lot of energy, what are you on, I´ll want a bit of that.


----------



## GMJ

It's a bit of a crappy morning out there at the mo but no matter. Today I'll be doing the weekly food shop which takes most of the morning as its 25 mins drive each way to the nearest supermarkets and as they don't open until 10, I get back home at around 11.00.

Then I shall be watching cricket for the rest of the day.

Tidy!!


----------



## JanHank

Well that was a complete surprise, a couple just arrived at the house, I thought it was the bloke to pick up the motors, but no, they thought my house was for sale and were interest in buying it, that makes 5 people who were interested so if I changed my mind completely I wouldn't have too much trouble getting rid of it it seems. 
So today I could have been selling my house, but I won´t :grin2:


----------



## patp

We are having a day off from being busy builders. Booked a takeaway Sunday Roast from the local pub for lunch time. Walk the dog first and pick up a Sunday paper to make us sit down and read. Just got to cover up the grass seed a spread yesterday as have seen the pigeons feasting on it


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> We are having a day off from being busy builders. Booked a takeaway Sunday Roast from the local pub for lunch time. Walk the dog first and pick up a Sunday paper to make us sit down and read. Just got to cover up the grass seed a spread yesterday as have seen the pigeons feasting on it


The way Hans protected grass seed was to collect the grass cuttings in the push mower to spread over the top.


----------



## patp

Trouble is I'd have to cut the grass to do that Jan  It is so windy it is making me depressed. We get so much wind nowadays. I suppose its the there global warming but without the warming.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Trouble is I'd have to cut the grass to do that Jan  It is so windy it is making me depressed. We get so much wind nowadays. I suppose its the there global warming but without the warming.


Is the ground warm enough to set grass seed over there, I have some I could scatter about, but I think its still too cold.


----------



## patp

Daytime temperatures around 10 C. Night time temps around 3 C. I just hoped it would germinate when it was a bit moist.


----------



## JanHank

I'm no Gardner that's a sure thing, but I think it may still be a bit cold, where's erneboy Alan he will know.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

This afternoon I'm trying to get my head around re-applying for my driving licence for another three years. Went for a walk instead though.


Chris


----------



## erneboy

Grass seed wants a bit of warmth. 5 or so degrees at night and 15 or so during the day will be fine. 

It will germinate when the conditions are right, so you can sow it pretty much anytime and it will come when ready. What you don't want is a severe frost after it has germinated but before it has become well established. That can kill it. Thus it's usual to wait till the fear of frost passes. Careful gardeners will tell you that will be towards the end of May.

All grass seed is coated to deter birds from eating it. Nobody told the birds though. But for all they'll eat it won't be missed. Scattering any unrotted vegetable material over the seed (or any plants) to protect it is a bad idea. At the least it will cause a nitrogen deficiency as it rots.

Same goes for bedding plants. Don't buy them this weekend and plant them out. Do buy them and protect them from frost if you want to do that.


----------



## GMJ

I think grass like to grow from 9 degrees upwards.

I dug a bush stump out of my lawn the other day and backfilled with earth and seeded. I always cover the seed with a thin layer of top soil but if the birds are persistent I have see through plastic sheets that I peg out..remembering to list and water regularly.


----------



## erneboy

At 9 degrees established grass will grow well enough, but grass seed will germinate slowly and be patchy.


You can cover grass seed with plastic or sand or net or whatever but it's a lot of work for little return. Sown at the right time, spring or autumn, it will be up in a week or 10 days anyway. and in the UK rain is never far away at that time of year.

Watered grass (and indeed plants) will become dependent on watering. If there is always water near the surface for it it won't bother to develop deeper roots.


----------



## patp

I covered it with some sand so I must be an instinctive gardener  I am sure it would have regenerated naturally but just thought that I would give it a helping hand to help deter the weeds from popping up first.


----------



## erneboy

I could tell you all about weeds in grass too, but you're probably already falling asleep.

Sand is good in several way though. It protects the seed from birds, and retains moisture and warmth and eventually it will become incorporated in the soil improving it too. Best always to use a course sand, gritty almost. Fine is bad and the subject of another lecture for another day.


----------



## patp

Builders sand Alan.


----------



## patp

ChrisandJohn said:


> This afternoon I'm trying to get my head around re-applying for my driving licence for another three years. Went for a walk instead though.
> 
> Chris


Is it very difficult? I did mine recently and it seemed quite easy really.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

patp said:


> Is it very difficult? I did mine recently and it seemed quite easy really.


This is the third time I'm having to apply. There are some complicated questions for me. I've had two corneal grafts (in 2012 & 2013) which they know about. It seems to me that lots of questions relating to this are not easily answered with a Yes or No. I'll have a proper look tonight, or maybe tomorrow, and work out what the precise difficulties are and decide how to approach it. I think last time I might have done a covering letter.

Chris


----------



## erneboy

patp said:


> Builders sand Alan.


Builders sand isn't usually washed and so will have lots of fines in it. It's the fines you want to avoid adding to soil, in crude terms it clogs the pores. A gritty washed sand is best because it has few fines and can be added to any soil without doing damage. A fine grit is just as good.

Plastering sand tends to be washed removing the smallest fines, which is going in the right direction, but grittiness is what you want.


----------



## GMJ

I have had some excellent results on my lawns with lawn sand. I used it in one area prior to winter to specifically tackle lawn moss. That area over wintered really well and showed up much better compared to the rest of the lawns. It very noticeably killed and inhibited moss growth over the winter and the grass was in much better fettle than elsewhere in the garden. 

I recently spread another couple of sacks in another area so now have to do some raking to get the dead moss up.

I think its seen as rather old fashioned these days and I struggle to get hold of it: not all garden centres sell it.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Back to the thread theme...

Not a great deal on today. House cleaning first thing then hopefully a bike ride after lunch if Mrs GMJ is up to it. We'll probably watch a film on Netflix then afterwards.

Tomorrow we are hopefully meeting up with my brother and his partner...for the first time since God was a child!


----------



## raynipper

16 years ago we brought a very large quantity of Kentucky Blue Grass over from the states inside our RV. It made a fabulous lawn on the new bit of ground we had recently bought off the farmer. Now 16 years later nature has taken it back and it's a scrubby, weedy, moss covered field again. 
When I think of all the work and expense I wonder why we bothered.?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't think I'll be getting much done today, I stopped one of my meds on Friday and it is having a profound effect on me, my stomach is in turmoil, and I keep getting hiccups too, I had a really bad night again I'm ringing the doc shortly to get a telephone appointment.


----------



## patp

Oh no Kev! Always check with doc before you do things like that 

The sand we used was washed sand, so I am told, so better than dirty stuff  It has also been subject to a lot of wind so most of any residual fine sand has blown away!

Might start a gardening thread soon  We have to plan and landscape a whole new garden from scratch (meadow land/building site). It wraps around the new bungalow so not a "front garden/back garden" scenario. There is a large natural pond in it with, at the moment, a leaking bore hole gushing through it. Hopefully that will have been resolved by the time we are at the gardening stage.


----------



## erneboy

If sand has particles which are fine enough to blow away then it's really not suitable for adding to soil.


----------



## GMJ

No bike ride today as Mrs GMJ's left leg is dragging again :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I couldn't stand it anymore Pat.


Just spoke to the Doc, he says to stay off and we'll try a different med for my feet, and nothing for pain unless I need it, I have Tramadol if I get it bad short term, I only ever take that for two days max, not had any problems except it makes me sleepy mouse.


----------



## raynipper

Yes after my opp Kev, Tramadol was the only thing that allowed me to sleep but only one before bedtime.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Early morning appointment 8.15 this morning with the dermatologist about my itchy skin, which of course after waiting 3 months doesn't itch anymore, but is still red, the moles are an old age thing and nothing to worry about (not nice when they tell you it´s old age you know :frown2 
I have to gradually cut down on the cortisone over the next 2 weeks and the chemist will be delivering tomorrow a concoction she has prescribed and they make up.
I must also find a reliable plumber, the central heating system lost all pressure on Saturday and showed a system fault, I topped it up, yesterday it had already dropped to 1.1/4 so topped it up again and I just checked and its down to 1.1/4 again.


----------



## dghr272

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I couldn't stand it anymore Pat.
> 
> Just spoke to the Doc, he says to stay off and we'll try a different med for my feet, and nothing for pain unless I need it, I have Tramadol if I get it bad short term, I only ever take that for two days max, not had any problems except it makes me sleepy mouse.


I had a Tramadol prescription after my ladder fall and broken ribs 4 years ago, great pain reliever but did cause really bad constipation. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## dghr272

Well yesterday was productive, two sons, daughter and one DiL all arrived to form a work gang, within 4 hours the hall, stairs and landing was stripped clean of wall paper, much banter and laughter made it an easy job. Not forgetting my better half who kept us all feed and watered.

Today a much slower day to let the arthritis pains ease out, so just a bit of masking off before ceiling painting kicks off.

Terry


----------



## patp

ChrisandJohn said:


> This is the third time I'm having to apply. There are some complicated questions for me. I've had two corneal grafts (in 2012 & 2013) which they know about. It seems to me that lots of questions relating to this are not easily answered with a Yes or No. I'll have a proper look tonight, or maybe tomorrow, and work out what the precise difficulties are and decide how to approach it. I think last time I might have done a covering letter.
> 
> Sorry to hear that. I have no medical issues and so found it easy.


----------



## patp

JanHank said:


> Early morning appointment 8.15 this morning with the dermatologist about my itchy skin, which of course after waiting 3 months doesn't itch anymore, but is still red, the moles are an old age thing and nothing to worry about (not nice when they tell you it´s old age you know :frown2
> I have to gradually cut down on the cortisone over the next 2 weeks and the chemist will be delivering tomorrow a concoction she has prescribed and they make up.
> I must also find a reliable plumber, the central heating system lost all pressure on Saturday and showed a system fault, I topped it up, yesterday it had already dropped to 1.1/4 so topped it up again and I just checked and its down to 1.1/4 again.


Chris says it sounds like a leak. You can buy stuff over here that you add to the system and it fixes leaks.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Chris says it sounds like a leak. You can buy stuff over here that you add to the system and it fixes leaks.


I wouldn´t know how to add it though Pat, it´s a closed Valiant system.


----------



## patp

Chris says that if you have a radiator that is cold at the very top (meaning it has air there and not water) then choose that one for the following. There should be two plugs at either end of the top of the radiator. One is the bleeding valve, to let air out of the system, the other is the blanking plug. Take off the blanking plug and pour the stuff in there using a funnel or flexible tube. This should work if it is a small leak that you have.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Chris says that if you have a radiator that is cold at the very top (meaning it has air there and not water) then choose that one for the following. There should be two plugs at either end of the top of the radiator. One is the bleeding valve, to let air out of the system, the other is the blanking plug. Take off the blanking plug and pour the stuff in there using a funnel or flexible tube. This should work if it is a small leak that you have.


Does Chris know I have under floor heating Pat? There are 2 radiators in the Garage/workshop I have turned them both of today as the weather is warming up, I don´t need them on at the moment, but they are the only radiators all the rest is under the floor.

I have just found out from Kurt (the farmer) the chap he uses so will give them a ring. Thank Chris for me, but by the time I find out what to get, order or go and get it maybe the expert will have fixed it.


----------



## Drew

If there is an expansion vessel in your system, it may need pressurising, a ten minute job.


----------



## GMJ

Jan

Just be careful adding stuff to your system. Good article here...

https://www.ukleakdetection.co.uk/2014/12/11/leak-seal-should-you-use-it/


----------



## patp

I won't say the word that Chris used but it started with "a load of ******". The title of the company says it all.

We did wonder if you had underfloor heating Jan. You could still use the workshop radiators if you wanted to give it a go. Understand your wanting to call in a man who can though


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> If there is an expansion vessel in your system, it may need pressurising, a ten minute job.


Plumber has been, drained off air and some water from the boiler and refilled to just under 2 took him half an hour, hopefully it will fix it, he checked the levels under the stairs and upstairs and all good. He says I must keep an eye on it and if it drops quickly again to get in touch immediately. A neighbour across the road works for this firm and I mentioned that when I rang, blow me if the van wasn't across at this chaps sisters place 10 or 15 mins later.


----------



## GMJ

We have underfloor heating Jan and I have to get some pressure into the system every so often.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> We have underfloor heating Jan and I have to get some pressure into the system every so often.


This was a rapid drop Graham, I check it at least twice a week, more if I go up there for something, I will always have a look. The last time before this happened was probably Wed or Thur. when all was fine, Saturday the water was only warm and when I checked it had Error F75 or some such number and the gage was rock bottom.


----------



## Drew

An interesting read for you to look at Jan. Not just for Combi Boilers.

Expansion vessels, also known as expansion tanks, can be found in most domestic pressurised heating systems. If you have a combi boiler, you will have an expansion vessel. This vessel contains air and water from the central heating system, and its purpose is to maintain the right level of pressure in the system.

There are various expansion tank designs, but the most common among modern boiler designs is the bladder type system. This design consists of a cylinder or disc which is split into two parts by a thin rubber sheet known as a 'diaphragm'. One side is filled with water from the central heating system, *while the other is filled with nitrogen. An expansion vessel also has an air valve that allows for the system to be depressurised and repressurised over time.*

How does an expansion vessel work?

When heated, water molecules vibrate and move, causing the water to expand in size. This means that water inside the boiler will expand upwards and, if left unchecked, increase the pressure in the system to dangerous levels. To counteract this, the air in the expansion vessel compresses to absorb the added pressure and keep the boiler system stable.

Expansion vessels should be able to operate for years without any intervention, except for periodic draining and recharging as the unit gets older. Over time, however, hard water can damage the diaphragm and cause it to fail, at which point a replacement is needed.


----------



## JanHank

This is my boiler and at 1 minute this is the valve he let their out of.


----------



## patp

Graham and Jan (and anyone else) how do you like your underfloor heating? Chris is installing it in the new bungalow for the first time. One or two people have done a sharp intake of breath when we have mentioned what we are planning. One of them moved into a new four bedroom house and found it stifling hot on the first day so turned it down. He now says it is not very efficient and costing him a fortune to run. The neighbours over the road have built a huge house and find that their house is not very warm. It does have a double height atrium as you go in and in both houses there are no South facing windows (!).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz put it in here self build, you have to remember that you have zones, so like radiators, you can turn them up/down/off the beauty is furniture can go anywhere, the issue lies in how you power the system, gas is best, and you can also control what the water temperature is going through the pipes to a degree (see what I did there) we would have it again no problem.

Do your research including YouTube as DIY up to the manifold is easy but a bit time consuming.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Graham and Jan (and anyone else) how do you like your underfloor heating? Chris is installing it in the new bungalow for the first time. One or two people have done a sharp intake of breath when we have mentioned what we are planning. One of them moved into a new four bedroom house and found it stifling hot on the first day so turned it down. He now says it is not very efficient and costing him a fortune to run. The neighbours over the road have built a huge house and find that their house is not very warm. It does have a double height atrium as you go in and in both houses there are no South facing windows (!).


It´s wonderful Pat, no cold spots, I only have it on in the living area, not the kitchen or bedroom the bathroom only when its very cold out. There are thermostats in every room, the water temperature depends on how hot you want the house to be, my house is warm 24 hours a day between 23° and 24°C everywhere. I am paying 106 € a month for gas thats hot water and heating. I am waiting for the annual bill and I may even have a refund coming. I do not and will not save on any of my home comforts and thats how it has always been. It is a very well insulated house.
Electricity is less because now no machinery or lighting in the garage, but we have never skimped on that either.


----------



## jiwawa

I noticed the Aygo had a flat rear tyre when I returned from my afternoon walk - hadn't noticed any difference in the driving when I had it out this morning.

Blew up all the tyres, noticed the flat has a nail in it. I must've been driving on the flat cos the valve stem was leaking. The tyre went flat in the time it took me to top up the others. My neighbour had offered to help and tho he got the nuts off he couldn't get the wheel off.

So Nationwide breakdown insurance came to the rescue - had it fixed in no time.


----------



## JanHank

The boiler pressure has lost 1 bar already, I won’t be doing anything other than call the plumber :frown2: 

Maybe get myself into the mood of organising and taking some decent photos of the tools and Polish up the lathe, it’s time to get serious about putting it on eBay. Why am I dragging my feet you may ask, because I don’t really know what I am doing. :frown2:


----------



## GMJ

As the weather is supposed to be set fait today and as restrictions have been lifted on meeting outdoors, myself and Mrs GMJ are going to meet with one of my big brothers and his partner. We haven't seen them since God was a child and are meeting them at Aberglasny Gardens so we can stay outdoors. They have a cafe and toilets that are open too. We'll take some sarnies just in case.

Really looking forward to it.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> The boiler pressure has lost 1 bar already, I won't be doing anything other than call the plumber :frown2:


I think that's a great idea Jan.

It maybe a quick fix in which case watching what the plumber does might save you a few € in the future too.


----------



## patp

Ah, now, you both have gas fired heating. The creme de la creme. No gas available around here so it is electric. We are installing an Air Source Heat Pump which takes heat from the atmosphere and uses it to heat the hot water. Much slower than gas so that might be why people are complaining. 

Enjoy your day Graham. We are working on site again. 

Jan, if you are worried about pricing up the lathe then why not put it up for auction? You can put a minimum price on it just in case.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> Graham and Jan (and anyone else) how do you like your underfloor heating? Chris is installing it in the new bungalow for the first time. One or two people have done a sharp intake of breath when we have mentioned what we are planning. One of them moved into a new four bedroom house and found it stifling hot on the first day so turned it down. He now says it is not very efficient and costing him a fortune to run. The neighbours over the road have built a huge house and find that their house is not very warm. It does have a double height atrium as you go in and in both houses there are no South facing windows (!).


Does this person have water or electric UFH Pat? Electric is notoriously expensive to run.

Our system is good however it is over 20 years old now and when it was put in only 1cm or so diameter pipes were used. i believe that these days larger diameter pipes are used under the floor, which makes the system heat up quicker/better/more efficiently. If I was having it again I'd certainly go for a bigger diameter system. Might be worth checking what size your pipes will be Pat.

Ours is run off an oil fired combi boiler which is in a separate garage. It has 5 zones as mentioned and idiosyncratically it usually takes 2 of these zones to be calling for heat , for it to fire up. When it has warmed up, it can be quite toasty and the sensation of walking around barefoot with a warm floor is still a surprise to me.

Typically I put in around 1000 litres of oil a year into our oil tank which is solely used for heating and water heating. We are fortunate that our bungalow is south facing plus of wood frame/block construction, so warms up really well. We leave the heating on constantly in winter/colder times and control the system via the zones. therefore it is never switched 'Off' but rather turned down. Unlike normal radiator based CH, we also find that that it takes a while to heat up so have it warming up an hour at least, before we want to feel the heat.

There is a lot of internet based evidence that Air Source Pumps are a good match with UFH. They can also be installed with big Government grants at the mo, which makes them a viable proposition. I have also read however that they do not produce piping hot water for showers, washing up etc so if it was something you were looking at, it may be advisable to have another source to just whizz up the hot water a bit.

All in all I think we'd have an UFH heating system again with no bother. As has been said, it smartens up your rooms too.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> Ah, now, you both have gas fired heating. The creme de la creme. No gas available around here so it is electric. We are installing an Air Source Heat Pump which takes heat from the atmosphere and uses it to heat the hot water. Much slower than gas so that might be why people are complaining.


Our posts crossed Pat! :smile2:

No gas in our village either hence oil.

I have considered an ASP next time but my concern was over the heat of the hot water as I mentioned. Perfectly fine for space heating as it will get to 40+ degrees but for me, I'd want the water hotter than that.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> As the weather is supposed to be set fait today and as restrictions have been lifted on meeting outdoors, myself and Mrs GMJ are going to meet with one of my big brothers and his partner. We haven't seen them since God was a child and are meeting them at Aberglasny Gardens so we can stay outdoors. They have a cafe and toilets that are open too. We'll take some sarnies just in case.
> 
> Really looking forward to it.


I don´t think it will be a quick fix today Graham, he tried that yesterday and I couldn´t do what he did then. Hopefully if is a boiler fault and not a leak under the floor.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> I don´t think it will be a quick fix today Graham, he tried that yesterday and I couldn´t do what he did then. Hopefully if is a boiler fault and not a leak under the floor.


Fingers crossed for you Jan.

I often think about underfloor leaks and what could be possibly done if there is one: how to detect it and how to fix it! I'm not sure how a leak could be detected unless there was a damp spot. If there was it would be a right sod of a job to fix given that pipes are under an inch or two of screed plus whatever flooring is down.

I prefer to tell myself that as the pipes are buried they can come to no harm so any problem would be above ground and therefore fixable :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

I think when it was copper piping the joints were the problem at times, but this is all plastic like yours, I don´t know what size they used 15 years ago.

Oh I have another job today, nearly forgot, fixing up my animal spotter outside, its a lovely day for outside jobs, might even get the weed killer out.


----------



## GMJ

Our pipes seem rubberised rather than plastic I think.


----------



## patp

We are reliably informed that the new air source heat pumps heat the hot water to a higher temperature. They used not to be able to cope with the return of hotter water as it turned off the boiler. That has been solved and, whereas the hot water used to only get to about 40 deg it now can get to 60 deg. Indeed, a friend's hot water is so poor that he has to have an immersion heater kick in every so often to kill off any bugs in the cylinder.

If you want to really look into it there is this place in Swindon https://www.nsbrc.co.uk/. We went to have a look and then Chris booked a refresher course on underfloor heating that he said was "excellent". He says under floor heating is well within the scope of a competent diy person.

On the leak front he says that he is not putting any joins in the pipes underfloor. It is a flexible pipe and comes in rolls that can easily be run under each room with no joins. Fingers crossed that is what is installed under your and Jan's floor.

You really need solar panels to make the electric air source heat pumps affordable to run. The grants are, we are told, a waste of time. Only certain installers are allowed to be employed and they hike their prices up to negate the effect of the grant.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Our pipes seem rubberised rather than plastic I think.


Just call Kunststoff here, man made.
Covers a multitude of sins :grin2:


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> We are reliably informed that the new air source heat pumps heat the hot water to a higher temperature. They used not to be able to cope with the return of hotter water as it turned off the boiler. That has been solved and, whereas the hot water used to only get to about 40 deg it now can get to 60 deg. Indeed, a friend's hot water is so poor that he has to have an immersion heater kick in every so often to kill off any bugs in the cylinder.
> 
> If you want to really look into it there is this place in Swindon https://www.nsbrc.co.uk/. We went to have a look and then Chris booked a refresher course on underfloor heating that he said was "excellent". He says under floor heating is well within the scope of a competent diy person.
> 
> On the leak front he says that he is not putting any joins in the pipes underfloor. It is a flexible pipe and comes in rolls that can easily be run under each room with no joins. Fingers crossed that is what is installed under your and Jan's floor.
> 
> You really need solar panels to make the electric air source heat pumps affordable to run. The grants are, we are told, a waste of time. Only certain installers are allowed to be employed and they hike their prices up to negate the effect of the grant.


Out of interest Pat, what make/model of ASHP are you going for?


----------



## Drew

Jan, if you had a an underfloor leak, I am sure you would have seen it by now i.e. your floor would be damp in and around the leak. If there is no indication of a leak in the pipework the problem must be within the boiler itself. If there is no indication of a leak in the boiler then It would be assumed that the "Leak" would be a loss of water from inside the *Expansion Vessel.*

*A boiler expert, not a plumber,* would first test the pressure in the *Expansion Vessel using a pressure gauge* and top up if required.


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> Jan, if you had a an underfloor leak, I am sure you would have seen it by now i.e. your floor would be damp in and around the leak. If there is no indication of a leak in the pipework the problem must be within the boiler itself. If there is no indication of a leak in the boiler then It would be assumed that the "Leak" would be a loss of water from inside the *Expansion Vessel.*
> 
> *A boiler expert, not a plumber,* would first test the pressure in the *Expansion Vessel using a pressure gauge* and top up if required.


Funny enough Drew I have looked in the book to find out what the error messages mean one is F75 the other Appl error. F75 is to do with pressure and the other obviously appliance fault. They are a Heizungsingenieur as well as plumber & (Sanitär und Bäder) swimming pool firm.


----------



## raynipper

Why does modern life get more and more complex? All these innovations are supposed to make life easier. 
Just had an elderly lady ask why she has received a code on her mobile. Apparently it was for yesterday to accept her jab appointment? Just hope she gets it despite not confirming.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Before I forget our uf pipes are 16mm. You can get larger but they are special order products. 

The boiler/cylinder combination is called Joule but the Joule brand (well known for cylinders) has been put on a Samsung ASHP we believe.

Pipes called a generic "plastic" but come on a coil and very flexible.


----------



## JanHank

Fault found by the heating profi, took him 15 mins to dismantle find the fault and reassemble, get to his van and drive off. 
The new part has to be ordered, blue tack nor plasticine will fix it he said then I asked :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa

jiwawa said:


> I noticed the Aygo had a flat rear tyre when I returned from my afternoon walk - hadn't noticed any difference in the driving when I had it out this morning.
> 
> Blew up all the tyres, noticed the flat has a nail in it. I must've been driving on the flat cos the valve stem was leaking. The tyre went flat in the time it took me to top up the others. My neighbour had offered to help and tho he got the nuts off he couldn't get the wheel off.
> 
> So Nationwide breakdown insurance came to the rescue - had it fixed in no time.


What am I getting up to today? Pumping up ANOTHER flat! This time on the front, same side. It COULD be it's picked up a nail, same as the rear, or it could be that the pressure sensor I fitted yesterday was leaking. I've pumped up, fitted the old cap and waiting to see how it does. It was still up after about half an hour so that should get me to the local tyre fitter (cheaper than online) but probably not till tomorrow as I've the dentist this afternoon. 


JanHank said:


> Fault found by the heating profi, took him 15 mins to dismantle find the fault and reassemble, get to his van and drive off.
> The new part has to be ordered, blue tack nor plasticine will fix it he said then I asked /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_grin.png


I can't figure the photo Jan - is that a split?


----------



## JanHank

Its a hole or you could call it a split, just rotted through. He will be here with the replacement in the morning.


----------



## jiwawa

Excellent news that he found the problem so easily. I'm sure you were worried about those underfloor pipes!


----------



## GMJ

We are off into Llandeilo this morning as Mrs GMJ is getting her hair done. Apparently this is a big thing?!

Not for me. I wash mine every day and sharpen my head no later than every 3 weeks...it seems to take less and less time as each year goes by


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not much on but it'll be nice to get out of the house, been stuck in since Saturday, I have to post back the rubbish earphones, get a new back fitted to my phone, (don't ask) And Liz wants a screen protector fitting to her iPad, we may lunch out, need a bit of shopping, and that is the highlights of my day.

I'm still suffering from going cold turkey, and I managed to wrench my right knee on Monday, so I'll not be doing much walking if I can help it, apart from a horrible stomach pain, and a headache I'll survive.


----------



## raynipper

Strewth it another very busy day here trying to keep up with all the medical news and jabs of friends here as well as various maintenance jobs.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272

Upstairs landing and stairwell ceilings painted yesterday so it’s downstairs hallways turn today and if it stays dry finish off the gloss painting on the garden bench outside.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I am fortunate that Liz likes decorating and won't allow me to do it.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I am fortunate that Liz likes decorating and won't allow me to do it.


Result! :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

She wants me to take on more cooking so I'm looking to get some really heavy pans.


----------



## patp

Dishwasher engineer relieved us of £308, at 8am, to fit a new heater element. It was either that or a new machine plus his call out fee of £130. I do believe we should repair where we can and it is a Miele so should, hopefully, be worth it. 
Then it was dog walk followed by a video conference call (yes Jan I did manage to do it  ) with a barrister who has taken on Chris's asbestosis claim. We are not ones to undertake such things but you only have three years from diagnosis to do it. If you do not do it and it turns into Mesothelioma you are stuffed. He was very positive about Chris's chances and said he would make an excellent witness with all his memories of his escapades as a plumbing and heating engineer handling asbestos on an almost daily basis.
Then some more spring cleaning followed by food shopping and another dog walk later on. Phew!


----------



## Christine600

Glad you will have your boiler sorted soon, Jan - it's always a stressful situation to be in.



I'm making a pizza today. Have been living with my mum during Covid since she is in the really high risk group. She never make pizza herself but love it when I make one.
Have to put pineapple on one half only since she love them and I do not. Well - not on a pizza anyway.


----------



## GMJ

We have just been out for a bimble: without coast and in short sleeve order!

Bewtiful it is out there mind, bewtiful.....









I'm off to mow the lawns now.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Dishwasher engineer relieved us of £308, at 8am, to fit a new heater element. It was either that or a new machine plus his call out fee of £130. I do believe we should repair where we can and it is a Miele so should, hopefully, be worth it.
> Then it was dog walk followed by a video conference call (yes Jan I did manage to do it  ) with a barrister who has taken on Chris's asbestosis claim. We are not ones to undertake such things but you only have three years from diagnosis to do it. If you do not do it and it turns into Mesothelioma you are stuffed. He was very positive about Chris's chances and said he would make an excellent witness with all his memories of his escapades as a plumbing and heating engineer handling asbestos on an almost daily basis.
> Then some more spring cleaning followed by food shopping and another dog walk later on. Phew!


I sit here listening to my dishwasher working for the first time for well over a year :grin2: My problem was only because the plumber last year hadn't done his work properly. 
The hot tap in the kitchen now runs properly.
In one room the heating was always on (the times it was set for) even though I had turned the thermostat to off, 2 valves were kaput, rusty and broken, so he had 2 new ones in the van of different makes, but they still work.
Everything in order now, I am very pleased.


----------



## raynipper

patp said:


> Dishwasher engineer relieved us of £308, at 8am, to fit a new heater element. It was either that or a new machine plus his call out fee of £130. I do believe we should repair where we can and it is a Miele so should, hopefully, be worth it.
> Then it was dog walk followed by a video conference call (yes Jan I did manage to do it  ) with a barrister who has taken on Chris's asbestosis claim. We are not ones to undertake such things but you only have three years from diagnosis to do it. If you do not do it and it turns into Mesothelioma you are stuffed. He was very positive about Chris's chances and said he would make an excellent witness with all his memories of his escapades as a plumbing and heating engineer handling asbestos on an almost daily basis.
> Then some more spring cleaning followed by food shopping and another dog walk later on. Phew!


Strewth Pat. That doesn't seem very economic as you now have an old machine with a new bit in it at great expense.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Who said it was very old machine Ray? 

From memory (!) it is about 4-5 years old (probably just out of guarantee which is always sods law). If we had scrapped it he would have charged us £130 for his visit and then we would have had the cost of a new machine on top. The relay caused the problem so he replaced that and the heater and pump which had failed. Not much else to go wrong now (I hope!).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We left our Miele at our last house, it never worked properly, we were not going to pay a call out fee to fix it, when we got here we bought a Bush from Argos, it's a slimline model but by heck it does a really good job, I think it was less then £130 too.


----------



## patp

I am not sure I would buy another one, Kev. It is such a shame because we have become a throw away society. I just want a machine that washes dishes and is reliable. At least it does good job of washing the dishes. We bought Seimens washing machine and tumble dryer and they drive me nuts with their "eco" settings. The washer just takes in less water and never really gets to a hot temperature I don't think. The tumble dryer has to be set on Cotton Cupboard Dry to get it to dry even the lightest thing. Some flippin' EU regulation probably to make us use less energy makes me have to run it hotter and longer anyway! Where's the energy saving in that?


----------



## JanHank

Dish washer isn´t working :frown2: just making a noise forever, the program doesn´t come to an end and I don´t here water swishing around after the first minute or so.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

None at all Pat.


I didn't go out in the end, I just felt really crappy so I went to bed for a nap, I still feel awful but I'm not quite as tired now.


----------



## patp

You broke that very quickly Jan!


----------



## GMJ

We are collecting our MH from the dealers today after its Hab Check. It passed btw with no sign of damp....which is always nice :smile2:

On the way home we plan to enjoy a flask of coffee whilst sitting in the MH...the first time it will have been used' in anger', since December last year.

Less than 2 weeks to our first trip out now though


----------



## patp

More Spring cleaning today.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> More Spring cleaning today.


What do you spring clean Pat? I thought that was a thing of the past.


----------



## patp

Carpets mainly. We made the schoolboy error of fitting plain carpets, throughout, when we renovated a couple of years ago. We are not the fussiest of people and have allowed Georgia free range when she is not quite clean and dry  Add the odd cup of coffee/tea/glass of wine and a clean was needed. They were good quality carpets and so have come up well  

Talking of carpets, we have to decide on floor coverings for the new bungalow. It is quite a large floor area and I am not too keen on carpeting it right through for the above reasons. I love parquet flooring but am being told that it is eye wateringly expensive. There are lots of easy clean surfaces around now and wondered if anyone had any tips.


----------



## JanHank

Always had patterned carpets in the main living area where theres a lot of traffic, bedroom not, my kitchen and bathroom carpet could do with a clean though, but I get used to the flecks, makes it look used. :grin2: thats my excuse anyway. Do you hire a cleaner or do you have one Pat, other than the human one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz bought the whole floor out of a bank, it took 3 weeks to prepare it to go back down.


----------



## patp

We have a cheap and cheerful one Jan. it does not have a rotating brush so is not very good. It just spreads the shampoo really. I see there are some good ones on the market now. 
Like you, we always had patterned carpets, but I had a rush of blood to the head this time. I love the Flotex kitchen carpet that I have used for years in all my kitchens. It was tested in a lorry loading bay and came up clean every time. That one is patterned in a wooden floorboard design that is very realistic and, being brown, does not show the mud too much.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm planning to do what I didn't do yesterday but I had another really bad night again, it was a warm night too, and my foot was oversensitive so I just dozed, I was glad to see daylight.


----------



## GMJ

Sorry to hear that you are in the wars Kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Its my own fault I should have cut down slowly, I just had to get away from the mush.


----------



## patp

Yes Kev, it is really easy to be too reactive when we do not feel well


----------



## GMJ

I just had an hour in the garden weeding. Not the greatest of fun.

Prior to that we went for a ride on our ebikes. Mrs GMJ has dodgy knees; poor balance due to her MS; and anxiety/confidence issues, so its a big leap for her to be riding a bike now after not ding so for 20 years. She is doing really well and today we went on a road rather than forest tracks. She was ace.


----------



## patp

Wow, Mrs GMJ! Hope this is the start of big adventures on two wheels or is it three?


----------



## GMJ

2 Pat. She would go for stabilisers but they don't seem to be available for ebikes. A trike is the next plan if this doesn't work however every time she uses it she gets better and more confident so I have my fingers crossed.

A week Sunday we are off to Pembrey Country Park for 4 nights in the MH and that looks great for cycling so that should help too.


----------



## patp

Sandra (@Aldra) knows all about 3 wheel ebikes. She has one but has not yet mastered it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Does she wear elbow and knee pads G?


----------



## GMJ

No Kev - just a helmet. I asked more than once but she doesn't want them. Fortunately she has only fallen off once so we are keen to avoid that if possible.

Having ridden uphill on a road today for around 3/4 miles (and back down obvs) the next step is for us to meet traffic so she can get used to a car overtaking or coming towards her. When we go to the Country Park there will be other cyclists and punters walking with dogs, so I'd like her to get some experience of that prior to us going. The roads around here are quiet as we are in the middle of nowhere. It was her choice to try the road and she found it a much better surface to ride on than the forest tracks which are mixed surfaces (gravel, compacted earth etc).


----------



## GMJ

In other news we just made some moussaka together. Mrs GMJ is in charge of the roux/sauce as she is really good at it whereas I don't pay it enough attention so tends to be lumpy.

There will be a portion for us tea and 3 more for the freezer. Tidy!


----------



## GMJ

Off food shopping this morning. I normally go on a Sunday but the shops will be closed then. Does anyone know if supermarkets have reduced opening hours on Good Friday in the UK?

Hopefully another bike ride after lunch after Mrs GMJ's success yesterday. Fingers crossed we go and it goes well


----------



## patp

Our Sainsbury is open as usual (8 til 8) on Good Friday.

Final touches to the Spring Clean today. Daughter and Son in Law are coming with Granddaughter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yesterday went okay, apart from Mrs bear getting uppity, no plans for today except to stay out of her way, didn't get much sleep due to a alarm going all night, still at it now, must be bloody deaf or summat cos we are not allowed 🚫 to go anywhere yet.


----------



## patp

Car alarm or house alarm Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

House i think.


----------



## raynipper

Running lady on her own around to get jabbed as hubby is in hospital with covid! Motorhome friends coming to spend the night in their van so preparations and dining this pm and eve.
Trying to stay away from people and failing miserably. Trying to keep warm as temps have halved.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Ouch Ray! I presume there was no alternative for this lady?


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Running lady on her own around to get jabbed as hubby is in hospital with covid! Motorhome friends coming to spend the night in their van so preparations and dining this pm and eve.
> Trying to stay away from people and failing miserably. Trying to keep warm as temps have halved.
> 
> Ray.


Very good of you Ray but is that wise? Has she been tested?

If you remember my friend that died recently of Covid. Had one short visit from a neighbour who's wife it turned out had Covid and thats all it took.


----------



## raynipper

Yes she has just been tested negative and even so she was in the back with a mask. Her husband did all the driving as she is just so petrified even though she has a license. 
Apparently he is improving so can only hope he can come home eventually.

Ray.


----------



## Christine600

I'm driving my mum so that she can visit her brother who live in a care home. 



It will be a short visit with masks and no hugging. And I will stay in the car.


My uncle has both doses and my mum the first one of the vaccine.


----------



## dghr272

Washing down and undercoating woodwork upstairs landing and down the staircase.

Garden bench finished, boss happy. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## GMJ

I had a spare hour this afternoon so chain-sawed and chopped a load of wood I had pulled out of the river that runs at the foot of our garden. Every year we get at least 2 dumpy bags full out of there. I hauled it out up the bank back in Feb and let it dry out for a month/6 weeks or so, before adding it and mixing it into our wood store. It had dried really well but won't get used until next winter anyway.

Today's lot was at least a dumpy bag's worth.


----------



## GMJ

GMJ said:


> Prior to that we went for a ride on our ebikes. Mrs GMJ has dodgy knees; poor balance due to her MS; and anxiety/confidence issues, so its a big leap for her to be riding a bike now after not ding so for 20 years. She is doing really well and today we went on a road rather than forest tracks. She was ace.


We had another ride out after lunch today. A bit shorter today (just one run) as Mrs GMJ forgot her gloves so her puddies were cold!

Good news though: we went further than we have before on one run and 3 cars came down the road towards us at separate intervals, which she dealt with admirably. She also kept a nice tight-ish line to the edge of the road (mostly) and got up to a decent speed on one downhill bit.

We shall have a day off tomorrow to let her knees recover so will probably go out Monday now.


----------



## erneboy

Washed the van. It was filthy, not washed since last summer.


----------



## dghr272

erneboy said:


> Washed the van. It was filthy, not washed since last summer.


Mine's the same but way down the todo list.

Terry


----------



## baldlygo

Just put this video together - all filmed through our living room window.


----------



## jiwawa

baldlygo said:


> Just put this video together - all filmed through our living room window.


Wow, those fish are some size! Is that dinner sorted?!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

They wouldn't last long round here we have two herons skulking around most days.


----------



## baldlygo

jiwawa said:


> Wow, those fish are some size! Is that dinner sorted?!


Yes, I was amazed at how big they are and maybe our cats are in danger if they go for a drink. I don't think our neighbour would let us eat them though. :wink2:


----------



## JanHank

I’m thinking about filling the tank with selective weed killer and going over the whole garden as there truly are more weeds than grass, then agen I might change my mind and say bugger it just let them grow and go over with the mower.

I just checked the forecast, it says wind, that settles my job it will be to cut the grass.


----------



## GMJ

I have 2 dumpy bags of firewood arriving this morning which will need putting away. I chopped and chain-sawed a load of loges yesterday which I will mix in with them. We haven't lit the log burner for 3 days now so most of the wood will be for next winter. Not going to Spain in January meant we used a great deal more than previous years plus I was ill all January with Covid so was in no position to order wood and put it away, so the log store got fairly denuded.

After lunch and a quick walk I intend to sloth my way through the afternoon watching rugby on the telly.

Home made chilli for tea (previously made and frozen).


----------



## jiwawa

What a gorgeous day here! Wall to wall sunshine.


----------



## JanHank

Grass got cut this morning, it looks soooo much nicer.

Done a bit of Priming at will finish the _McMafia_ series tonight.


----------



## erneboy

GMJ said:


> I have 2 dumpy bags of firewood arriving this morning which will need putting away. I chopped and chain-sawed a load of loges yesterday which I will mix in with them. We haven't lit the log burner for 3 days now so most of the wood will be for next winter. Not going to Spain in January meant we used a great deal more than previous years plus I was ill all January with Covid so was in no position to order wood and put it away, so the log store got fairly denuded.
> 
> After lunch and a quick walk I intend to sloth my way through the afternoon watching rugby on the telly.
> 
> Home made chilli for tea (previously made and frozen).


First I heard that you had Covid Graham. Sorry if I missed it elsewhere. I'm glad you've recovered.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> First I heard that you had Covid Graham. Sorry if I missed it elsewhere. I'm glad you've recovered.


He was very ill Alan.

My plan for the Easter weekend is the same plan I have every day, do whatever comes into my head because usually if I do plan something it doesn't happen because something else pops into my head. :laugh:


----------



## GMJ

erneboy said:


> First I heard that you had Covid Graham. Sorry if I missed it elsewhere. I'm glad you've recovered.


Thanks Al (and Jan)

Yes our son came down for Xmas Day and left us a nasty little surprise. He tested positive 3 days later and we had our results on 1st Jan. Fortunately our son had a mild cold for a few days; my wife a heavy cold for 4 days; and my FiL who also came for Xmas Day and who is 82....didn't catch it!

I, however, was very nearly hospitalised as I couldn't get any air. The slightest exertion - e.g.walking to the downstairs loo, left me exhausted. I had to choose between having a shower or brushing my teeth as I couldn't manage both as I was too exhausted. I lost my appetite for savoury food which just tasted of salt. Excruciating headache; muscle aches; pulled 2 muscles through doing nothing; night sweats; day shivers (with 3 layers and a blanket and a wood burner on)...

I lost 2 stone in January alone.

I suffered from breathlessness through February but in March recovered fortunately.

Its the worst I have ever felt x 100. I thought I was going to die. I urge anyone to follow the rules and get vaccinated. You do not want to catch this.


----------



## erneboy

GMJ said:


> Thanks Al (and Jan)
> 
> Yes our son came down for Xmas Day and left us a nasty little surprise. He tested positive 3 days later and we had our results on 1st Jan. Fortunately our son had a mild cold for a few days; my wife a heavy cold for 4 days; and my FiL who also came for Xmas Day and who is 82....didn't catch it!
> 
> I, however, was very nearly hospitalised as I couldn't get any air. The slightest exertion - e.g.walking to the downstairs loo, left me exhausted. I had to choose between having a shower or brushing my teeth as I couldn't manage both as I was too exhausted. I lost my appetite for savoury food which just tasted of salt. Excruciating headache; muscle aches; pulled 2 muscles through doing nothing; night sweats; day shivers (with 3 layers and a blanket and a wood burner on)...
> 
> I lost 2 stone in January alone.
> 
> I suffered from breathlessness through February but in March recovered fortunately.
> 
> Its the worst I have ever felt x 100. I thought I was going to die. I urge anyone to follow the rules and get vaccinated. You do not want to catch this.


Thanks Graham. Glad you're better.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks Al

It was a real eye opener I can tell you. I/we have made some lifestyle changes since. 

I have carried on losing weight - over another stone since. I had crept up to 17st 3lb which was really top end for me. I am 6' 1" but now am a more comfortable 14st 2lb with a bit more to go. 

I now drink between 6-8 pints of water a day whereas before it was only 1 at lunchtime, followed by beer everyday from 4pm. I now hardly drink beer. In fact if I have 2 I get a headache!! I have changed my relationship with beer totally so that it is only now on occasions that I have the odd one...rather than every day. It's saved us a few quid as well!!

Food-wise we have reduced our portion sizes and added a new layer of healthiness too. We ate pretty healthily before but now have lower carbs and more veg/salads. Size-wise our portions have been cut by approx a 1/3rd...which still leaves us full enough after meals but not excessively so. This helps Mrs GMJ as well, as, due to her MS she struggles to exercise as much as she would like.

I bought a rowing machine and use that 4 or so times a week plus we also got some ebikes to add another exercise to walking. They are foldable too so will fit in the MH.

There are several other things too which are more cosmetic that I'll not bore you with but all-in-all these are changes for the good and I/we feel much better as a result.


----------



## GMJ

My wood arrived yesterday but at around 2.30 so I only managed to put 1 dumpy bag away as the rugby on telly started at 3.00. So today I have that to do first thing. Then we will be off for a walk. I'll cook lunch for around 12.30 today, We normally eat in the evenings but for some reason at Easter (and Xmas) we eat our main meal at lunchtime.

That way, I suspect it allows any chocolate that has been bought, to be consumed in the afternoon! :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

I haven’t had chocolate in the house since Jan. 4th and don’t miss it, very often, in fact I haven’t had anything sweet except jam on bread a few times, so no sweets here to consume.

No idea what the day will bring, only what I put into it and that’s always a surprise 😂.


----------



## GMJ

Tbh Jan if I never had chocolate again it wouldn't worry me as I don't have a sweet tooth. Mrs GMJ likes it though so it would be rude not to buy her an Easter egg.









She knitted our son a scarf recently so we posted that to him last week along with a big bar of Cadbury's...as he definitely has a sweet tooth and I suspect that didn't last one night!


----------



## ChrisandJohn

A walk in the sunshine when I've finished my coffee. Not sure later but no doubt John will be doing something in the garden. 


Chris


----------



## GMJ

We have had our walk and I'm having a day off from the garden









The chicken is in the oven and thoughts turn (in Mrs GMJ's mind) to a glass of prosecco!


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Washed the van. It was filthy, not washed since last summer.


Do you use a pressure washer Alan?


----------



## raynipper

Most of today has been answering and forwarding all the dozens of Easter greetings and messages. I'm now knackered.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> Do you use a pressure washer Alan?


I hope not!

But the again RV's might be a different construction to coachbuilts.


----------



## JanHank

Once again I am having a very smiley, laughy day. 
First of all I have found my 4 bumble bee stickers I had mislaid from last year, I now have 8 because in the week 4 more arrived that I had ordered because I couldn´t find the others. I found them under a Polish Road Atlas.

I decided then to have a look in the draw where all sorts are kept and found, 4 lighters, 5 bottle openers, 4 tape measures ( I had told him for years I would put one in his coffin, I forgot :frown2: so I hope they have them if there is such thing as an afterlife :grin2
I´m finding all sorts of stuff that needs taking out to make room for some other useful rubbish. :smile2:


----------



## erneboy

JanHank said:


> Do you use a pressure washer Alan?


Not usually Jan. It's no help if the dirt is well stuck since it needs agitating to shift it anyway. I have a small scaffold tower so I can get level with the roof and do the top half of the van from it. I spray on some black streak remover and scrub it around a bit with a soft brush. I have the hose up with me, so I rinse that and then spray on some car wash shampoo and give it a rub round with the brush, then rinse that and move on.

Soap is needed after the black streak stuff. It does shift dirt and streaks but as it dries it leaves a film of scum.

If I'm just giving the van or the car a quick squirt to remove loose dirt I do use the power washer for that.


----------



## GMJ

If used on MHs pressure washers need some care and attention around the the mastic in the seams. I would never use one on a MH myself. The garden hose with one of those trigger guns does the job to shift suds etc after a wash. Personally, I'm with you Al - OK on the car but never on a MH.

Tbh I only use it on the car if its especially dirty, to shift the top layer and then a hand wash to get it clean.


----------



## JanHank

I won´t get one then, they're quite expensive anyway so saved me a bit of money :laugh:


----------



## patp

Well the Flyball was a disaster. When I got there they were running an hour late  It was a 45 minute drive from me. I hung around chatting to old friends. When our turn came a pheasant alarmed in the hedge and Georgia set off to flush it. The field they use is not properly fenced and Georgia's main aim in life is to flush pheasants. Although she likes balls it is not nearly as interesting to chase them as to flush pheasants. Good came out of bad though as there is a club nearer to me and it trains on a properly fenced field. I know the trainer and she meets with my approval


----------



## jiwawa

I unpacked my new litter bag holder n set off down the walkway with picker in hand. A good haul. It fairslows you down though!

I need to find bags that aren't quite so deep as I couldn't just walk with my arm straight as it would drag on the ground. I also need to remember a 2nd bag so I can pick on the return journey on the other side.


----------



## dghr272

That’s all the woodwork undercoated, satin topcoat tomorrow, boat race viewing now.

Terry


----------



## aldra

Nothing Today

Happy Easter to all of you 

Easter eggs all delivered yesterday to 14 grandkids , not by us, our daughter took them to deliver with hers

We were to have a lamb dinner but don’t feel up to cooking it so a ready made shepherds pie instead, one advantage to Covid, no one was invited 

Young Albert chopped wood for the wood store, all safely stored away

The garden is full of daffodils, hyacinths and tulips, so spring I’d definitely sprung 

Enjoy the weekend

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> I unpacked my new litter bag holder n set off down the walkway with picker in hand. A good haul. It fairslows you down though!
> 
> I need to find bags that aren't quite so deep as I couldn't just walk with my arm straight as it would drag on the ground. I also need to remember a 2nd bag so I can pick on the return journey on the other side.


You need some wheels Jean, a sack barrow or suit case carrier. 
Is there so much rubbish in your area? 2 days ago I did pick up and bring home to my bin a cigarette packet and I saw one empty glass bottle along the Dam last week, but otherwise at the moment no rubbish about.


----------



## baldlygo

Taking pictures in the garden is my favourite activity.

This one is called *Two Lips for Eyes*


----------



## Gretchibald

This what I did , wasn't hard but I was pleased to be able to do it .


----------



## Ingo Sundowner

Joined the local archery club this morning, they met for the first time this year. Quite enjoyed shooting arrows in company. Then home and shifted a dumpy bag of logs into the log store.After that I sat in the sun, well sheltered from the wind because of the hedges on either side of our front garden and ..................... drank beer :laugh:


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> You need some wheels Jean, a sack barrow or suit case carrier.
> Is there so much rubbish in your area? 2 days ago I did pick up and bring home to my bin a cigarette packet and I saw one empty glass bottle along the Dam last week, but otherwise at the moment no rubbish about.


I think wheels would get in the way Jan - I wouldn't be able to swing my arms between pieces of litter. It didn't look a great deal when lying on the ground, dispersed over a mile or so, but it fairly adds up when put together. 


baldlygo said:


> Taking pictures in the garden is my favourite activity.
> 
> This one is called *Two Lips for Eyes*


That made me smile! 


Gretchibald said:


> This what I did , wasn't hard but I was pleased to be able to do it .


That's made a quair difference Alan!


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> That's made a *quair *difference Alan!


Are you making up your own words Jean :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa

It's a well-used expression in NI Jan. I could have said That's made a huge difference.

It's also a Scots word meaning a book or collection of books.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Another lazy Bank Holiday day planned here. We are off for a bike ride before lunch and that's about it for plans for today!


----------



## JanHank

I will spend some time with Motley in the van, on the drive to see if I can find more tape rules, bottle openers, cigarette lighters or biros (there were a dozen or more to write down things like mileages or GPS :grin2


----------



## GMJ

Not a great deal planned today. Cleaning half the bungalow first thing (we split the job over 2 days these days); then nothing much else today. I feel as if we are killing time until we go away in the MH on Sunday.

Hopefully we can get out for an ebike ride if the snow clears up. there's not much of it at all so should go pretty quickly. Mrs GMJ managed aa round trip of 2.5 miles yesterday, which was brilliant. Today we plan to ride to the nearest village to ours, which is 2.2 miles away. These bikes are great - they really do take out a load of strain and smooth out the hills.

It was very cold and windy yesterday too, so when we got back I bought us each a pair of cycling gloves and an inner thing hat for Mrs GMJ to go under her helmet. It all came in around 15 quid on Fleabay, so worth a punt. Hopefully we wont need them soon anyway.


----------



## patp

So your snow settled Graham?

An interesting day, for me, today as I am stepping into my past and going to see a dog who's owner is due in court because he bit an intruder. If she is convicted of owning a dangerous dog he will be put down and she will lose her livelihood due to having a criminal conviction.


----------



## GMJ

Yes Pat but its a pathetic attempt at snow really. You'd be hard pressed to make a snowball out of all of it I reckon. If the sun breaks out it'll be gone in a jiffy I think.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> So your snow settled Graham?
> 
> An interesting day, for me, today as I am stepping into my past and going to see a dog who's owner is due in court because he bit an intruder. If she is convicted of owning a dangerous dog he will be put down and she will lose her livelihood due to having a criminal conviction.


Oh dear Pat, I feel for her, this law was not thought through when it was made.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wrapping Christmas presents.


----------



## raynipper

Trying to finish off all those chocolate bunnies before going on a 5 mile walk.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Take em with you and set them free.


----------



## raynipper

Glad to see your perking up again Kev.

Just worked out having my small PC on all day for 15 hours consumes 900 watts. Almost a whole 'unit'.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Cleaning finished so the rest of the day at leisure now. Bike ride looking iffy for later due to inclement weather and we don't go out for a walk if it's raining either.

I 'spect it'll be Scrabble and a filum for us this afternoon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I hate sqaubble, we like to play cards in the van but no games for home, I like Jenga too.


----------



## patp

Jan, it is just awful. You would think the police would have better things to do. The dog was in a secure enclosure behind 2 metre high fence panels. The victim put his hand over the fence when the dog was jumping up barking at him. He got bitten so he took his hand away - and then put it back over again! This time the dog made a better job of it. All sorts of back story to the case including the fact that he was on the verge of giving up work due to a problem with his hand. His mate, the gardener, had claimed damages from her over a previous incident. Some people! None of this is the fault of the poor dog  She has opted for trial by jury with the hope that some of them are dog lovers who understand dog behaviour.


----------



## GMJ

We play Scrabble most days and we have a set at home and in the MH. Its great brain exercise for us both...especially Sarah who has a few issues due to her MS. Sarah's best score is around 520 and I scored 753 once! Mostly we are in the 300-400's and consider it a good game if both of us can finish all our tiles by the end.

We used to play a lot of backgammon but moved to Scrabble for some reason. Our usual routine at home is to play after lunch; or after lunch and a walk. When away its straight after lunch preferably outside in nice weather. We have Monopoly and cards in the MH too but they are seldom used tbh.

Interestingly we talked about chess last night but I'm not sure that we have a set any more.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

John has driven the van to Keighley to have yet another Webasto problem sorted (hopefully). He'll have to come home on the bus(s). Keighley is really not that far from us - as the crow flies over the intervening moors - but the public transport route is on two buses, via Halifax, and takes an hour and a half, plus any waiting time at Keighley and Halifax bus stations.

Meanwhile I've been given the task of taking fleeces off various seedlings in the greenhouse and cold frames, taking lids off propagators and opening any vents. All at appropriate times according to temperatures and the movement of the sun. Don't know who'll do all this if we manage to get away next week as planned.


Chris


----------



## GMJ

In these times of lockdown, that's quite an adventure to embark on for John, Chris.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I thought there was a bus service that went on the Hebden road.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://www.transdevbus.co.uk/keighley/services/KDT/B1


----------



## JanHank

ChrisandJohn said:


> John has driven the van to Keighley to have yet another Webasto problem sorted (hopefully). He'll have to come home on the bus(s). Keighley is really not that far from us - as the crow flies over the intervening moors - but the public transport route is on two buses, via Halifax, and takes an hour and a half, plus any waiting time at Keighley and Halifax bus stations.
> 
> Meanwhile I've been given the task of taking fleeces off various seedlings in the greenhouse and cold frames, taking lids off propagators and opening any vents. All at appropriate times according to temperatures and the movement of the sun. Don't know who'll do all this if we manage to get away next week as planned.
> 
> Chris


No bike for him to ride back on, no car for you to collect him ?


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Pudsey_Bear said:


> https://www.transdevbus.co.uk/keighley/services/KDT/B1


Ooh, thanks for that, Kev. I'd always thought of that bus as a kind of occasional tourist type service that runs infrequently on certain days. It looks though that it might be be a good bet for going back to collect the van. Great views too.

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You am welcome


----------



## ChrisandJohn

JanHank said:


> No bike for him to ride back on, no car for you to collect him ?


We don't have bikes anymore. John never keen on riding them and I gave up mine when my eyesight deteriorated. The terrain round here is such that you either have to be riding up or down the steep hills, or you restrict yourself to the narrow, busy winding roads through the valleys. Electric bikes have of course become popular among those who ride around here.

I've had corneal grafts on both eyes, so eyesight, in one eye at least, is pretty good now, but confidence never been totally regained so I usually restrict myself to local driving. Anyway, who would have taken the fleece off the seedlings?

Chris


----------



## JanHank

ChrisandJohn said:


> We don't have bikes anymore. John never keen on riding them and I gave up mine when my eyesight deteriorated. The terrain round here is such that you either have to be riding up or down the steep hills, or you restrict yourself to the narrow, busy winding roads through the valleys. Electric bikes have of course become popular among those who ride around here.
> 
> I've had corneal grafts on both eyes, so eyesight, in one eye at least, is pretty good now, but confidence never been totally regained so I usually restrict myself to local driving. Anyway, who would have taken the fleece off the seedlings? Chris


The bike bit was said in jest Chris :smile2: knowing how the terrain is in your part of the world, I should have pressed a smiley.
So sorry to hear about your eye trouble, I had no idea.


----------



## GMJ

We are loving our new ebikes. 

We bought them ostensibly for use when we are in the MH as they are foldable and will fit into the MH garage. It'll be a squeeze with the awning, chairs, table etc plus assorted stuff...but we are looking forward to using them on trips away.

For us it will open up a whole new tranche of campsites/CLs/aires potentially, as currently we need to be near a bus stop/pub/restaurant/beach/town centre etc as Mrs GMJ doesn't do long walks.

We are off to Pembrey Country Park this Sunday for 4 nights, which is well known for its cycling. It'll be great practice for Mrs GMJ who is re-learning how to ride with confidence.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

GMJ said:


> We are loving our new ebikes.
> 
> We bought them ostensibly for use when we are in the MH as they are foldable and will fit into the MH garage. It'll be a squeeze with the awning, chairs, table etc plus assorted stuff...but we are looking forward to using them on trips away.
> 
> For us it will open up a whole new tranche of campsites/CLs/aires potentially, as currently we need to be near a bus stop/pub/restaurant/beach/town centre etc as Mrs GMJ doesn't do long walks.
> 
> We are off to Pembrey Country Park this Sunday for 4 nights, which is well known for its cycling. It'll be great practice for Mrs GMJ who is re-learning how to ride with confidence.


That sounds great, Graham. I quite fancy an ebike myself and will try out a friend's when Covid allows. We've chosen a different solution to my no longer being able to do long walks. It's one reason why we've downsized to a Murvi Piccolo, in the hope that we can drive to and park in more places. Of course, that means that if either of us do get another bike there's nowhere to store them in a tiny van, and adding a bike rack means a longer length again!

Chris


----------



## GMJ

Yes we are spoiled by having so much space and payload in our MH. They fold down quite small (relatively) and only weight 18kg each (less with the battery taken out).

We decided when we bought them that if/when we go to a smaller MH, we will get a rear bike rack...one of those low down ones that fixes to a towing hitch for ease of loading/unloading. Hopefully that wont be for some years though.


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> These bikes are great - they really do take out a load of strain and smooth out the hills.


I agree Graham - and it's the amazing confidence that comes with that.

I must admit, I don't think I had mine out once on my last continental trip - for me, I prefer the exercise of walking if it's not too far. But if I'm a long way out, or far enough that I wouldn't have the energy then to traipse the town all day, or need to get there quickly, then I'd use the bike.

Last time I looked tho, it also had a flat tyre so some tlc needed there.


----------



## GMJ

Well we didn't get our bike ride yesterday or even a walk due to the rubbish weather: snow, sleet, hail and rain coupled with wind does not make for a pleasant outing.

Hopefully today we can get out for a bike ride and a walk. I also forgot to get on my rowing machine yesterday too! Considering I had bugger all to do yesterday I'm not sure how I forgot that!

Aside from that, we'll finish off the other half of the house cleaning today.


----------



## GMJ

jiwawa said:


> I must admit, I don't think I had mine out once on my last continental trip...


Do you keep your battery somewhere not to cold and keep it topped up with charge Jean?

We still walk as well and will when on sites but the ebike should open up more opportunities for us I think. Mrs GMj wants to try a ride to the next village and back today: it is 2.2 miles away so a 4.4 mile round trip. That's double her best effort yet so wish us luck. :smile2:


----------



## patp

Hope you make it Graham.

Have to type up the report on the dog I saw yesterday. Solicitor, apparently, wanted it by the first of the month! Dog walk first though. Not looking forward to the bit where we cross an open field right into the teeth of that North Westerly! I have blocked tear ducts and my eyes water at the best of times


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just need to do a little shop for milk etc today.


----------



## JanHank

I thought about going to the shop, then I thought again.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Walked down to post office this morning - it's ten minutes down the hill and ten minutes back, so that counts as a bit of a walk. A friend is calling round this afternoon for a chat and cup of tea in the garden but it's not that warm for sitting, even in the sunshine, so we might go for a proper walk then.


Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm just having some Pea n Ham soup with some french bread, then off shopping, I feel very drowsy today, I didn't have a bad night I don't think.


----------



## patp

I feel drowsy today, Kev. I slept, for me, quite well. End of winter blues?


----------



## GMJ

We just got back from a 4.5 mile bike ride. Mrs GMJ managed it without stops and using all the gears and with traffic as well. I couldn't be prouder of her achievement. It doesn't sound much but with her MS and dodgy knees its a small miracle really.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well done Mrs G.


I think my drowsiness comes from sitting in front of a south facing window and trying to see the screen, im better on dull days.


----------



## raynipper

Been jabbed and then had to 'shop'. Need a lie down now.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Been jabbed and then had to 'shop'. Need a lie down now.
> 
> Ray.


Is this the Tizer or Corona jab?


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> Do you keep your battery somewhere not to cold and keep it topped up with charge Jean?


Over winter ihad the battery in the house. I used to top it up every 6 weeks whether used or not, nnow I don't do it so often - maybe once in 3 months. 


JanHank said:


> Is this the *Tizer* or Corona jab?


Wasn't that a fizzy drink Jan?


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> Is this the Tizer or Corona jab?


Tizer for old people Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> Over winter ihad the battery in the house. I used to top it up every 6 weeks whether used or not, nnow I don't do it so often - maybe once in 3 months.
> 
> Wasn't that a fizzy drink Jan?


Yes Jean, before Coke and Pepsi I´m pretty sure.

https://www.google.com/search?q=tiz...SyoUKHd31AM0Q_B16BAg8EAE#imgrc=5JDkw_IGyuA5tM


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Tizer for old people Jan.
> 
> Ray.


By jove, you're getting very brave Ray!!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Off to Llandeilo to pick up a prescription this morning. We take a flask of coffee and stop in a very rural, scenic layby on the way home to enjoy it.

Then, if we get back early enough the MH will be getting a wash. I find that by giving it a wash every so often it gives the birds a much clearer view of it so that they can aim their crap much better, and mess it up again!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Morning everybody peeps, the car is being picked up for a service today at some point, so not going anywhere, I might go sit in the servatory and read if it warms up a bit, buddy freezer out there right now.


----------



## patp

Lawn mowing


----------



## GMJ

Ours needs doing too Pat, before we go away but its too wet today. We are also due a frost or two so it may get left until we get back.

I washed the MH earlier and got into all the seams with a toothbrush and soapy water too. I'll plug it in tomorrow and load the non food stuff.

Only 2 sleeps until we go


----------



## ChrisandJohn

ChrisandJohn said:


> Oh, yes, sorting out me corns. That was on my list for today too, but only making the appointment.
> 
> Chris


Well, today was the day of the appointments, so we've both had our feet done. Lots of deliveries too today, the ones from Seasalt and Secret Linen have arrived. Pies and cheese due later. John is in the garden, as usual.

I'm waiting for a call back Autotech to update us on where they are at with our van. We had to replace the mains elec switch/RCD unit recently and then a week or so later when we had a habitation check the Webasto control panel wasn't working. Not sure if there is a connection between those two things. Due to go away next Weds so hope all will be OK.

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I had to kick Autotec into touch, I'm having the service of the car done elsewhere this time, I've had a good relationship with John Cubit for decades, and he really is a great bloke, but the place is going downhill fast, he is no longer in total control, so he doesn't see what is going on in all departments, there are two people down there who I would sack, they both have a terrible attitude to customers and I'm not sure of their abilities, one in the general garage and the other in the auto electrics.


----------



## JanHank

I have been shopping, I have to say first I have never bought strawberries from a super market before and won´t again.
I chose the ones that looked reddest/ripest, they are still not ripe and pretty tasteless, but I suppose for people who don´t know how ripe fresh picked strawberries taste they think they are good.


----------



## aldra

A touch of gran marnia, a little honey

All strawberries taste good

They also keep much longer in the fridge

I know how fresh strawberries taste our British strawberries are fantastic

Out of season well you make the most of those that are in season elsewhere

Or buy frozen , same treatment, gran marina, Benedictine, honey

You are good to go

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Whats the saying, you can´t make a silk purse out of a sows ear, I´m afraid you can´t make ripe strawberries out of this rubbish Sandra, you´re just adding a different flavour altogether, I wanted strawberries.

Red on the outside and hard white unripe on the inside.


----------



## aldra

Should have kept them a bit longer Jan to allow them to ripon

Possibally put them with a banana?

Gran marina and honey enhances the taste, it doesn’t change it

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Too late, I did eat them with cream, I cut a lot of the white out, put them in the microwave for 30 seconds which softened them but didn't put any flavour into them. I won´t buy them again, I´ll wait until the real strawberries are ripe :laugh:


----------



## bilbaoman

The strawberries we have been getting here in Spain for the last three weeks have been very good it maybe down to brexit that they are now sending the rubbish to Germany instead of the UK


----------



## JanHank

bilbaoman said:


> The strawberries we have been getting here in Spain for the last three weeks have been very good it maybe down to brexit that they are now sending the rubbish to Germany instead of the UK


😁 how naughty of them, especially as a lot of the Germans spend their holiday money there helping the Economy 😊.


----------



## GMJ

Morning.

Yesterday turned out to be quite busy in the end what with nipping out in the morning; cleaning the MH; and cutting the grass. We went for a walk and I did a session on the rowing machine too! 

Today less planned. I have to plug the MH in to give the batteries a boost and also load up some (non food) stuff ready for our trip away come Sunday. Maybe watch a film on Netflix this afternoon.


----------



## greygit

bilbaoman said:


> The strawberries we have been getting here in Spain for the last three weeks have been very good it maybe down to brexit that they are now sending the rubbish to Germany instead of the UK


I no longer buy strawberries as the ones for sale now are mainly the large American ones ( I assume) as they are good for profit due to their size but utterly tasteless IMO. I would encourage anyone who sees ripe wild strawberries to taste them and see the difference.:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Do you download Netflix for the van G?


----------



## GMJ

No Kev

Wouldn't know how to I'm afraid.

Any pointers?


----------



## patp

Nothing really planned for today apart from some research into the law of nuisance and how it applies to the bore hole leakage entering our property. I have a feeling that the local authority can do something? Was hoping to avoid the matter going into the public domain.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Pat more agro you don't need.
I'm having to go see our Mayor about the latest annoying antics of our neighbour complaining to a Judge that we have had campers on our land for more than the designated 3 months. 
It's not true but as the complaint has been made we have to jump through hoops to prove otherwise at the Tribunal next week.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> No Kev
> 
> Wouldn't know how to I'm afraid.
> 
> Any pointers?


What I did was to get a HDMI cable from Ebay *specific* to my phone, it plugs into where you charge it, I think Apple can do it too, then simply download from Netflix to the phone, obviously, you will need the app on the phone to download stuff, you can also play any other stuff you have on the phone, just by connecting to the HDMI on the telly.


----------



## GMJ

We would never watch stuff on our phones tbh. They are too small/old plus 2 of us huddling around a phone?

I'd prefer an option to plug into the TV at home, if possible and download from there; and then unplug it and plug it into the TV in our MH. Is there anything like that - like a memory stick perhaps?

That's assuming I can download the programme from a smart TV to a memory stick type thing in the first place!

If not we'll just stick to DVD box sets and cheap films.


----------



## patp

raynipper said:


> Yes Pat more agro you don't need.
> I'm having to go see our Mayor about the latest annoying antics of our neighbour complaining to a Judge that we have had campers on our land for more than the designated 3 months.
> It's not true but as the complaint has been made we have to jump through hoops to prove otherwise at the Tribunal next week.
> 
> Ray.


That's not good Ray. It is difficult to prove a negative. At least we have physical evidence. Our problem is that we do not want a "neighbour complaint" on record when we come to sell our house


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> We would never watch stuff on our phones tbh. They are too small/old plus 2 of us huddling around a phone?
> 
> I'd prefer an option to plug into the TV at home, if possible and download from there; and then unplug it and plug it into the TV in our MH. Is there anything like that - like a memory stick perhaps?
> 
> That's assuming I can download the programme from a smart TV to a memory stick type thing in the first place!
> 
> If not we'll just stick to DVD box sets and cheap films.


  you need to read that again G, you connect it to the TV, I had a 128gb memory card in the phone, I would use FREE WiFi to download more stuff if away for a while, Liz would download stuff from iPlayer too, but the last few times away we just downloaded to the tablets.

I had a device years ago that used a memory stick, a cyclone something or other, I'll see f I can find it for you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sumvision Cyclone.


----------



## Ingo Sundowner

raynipper said:


> Yes Pat more agro you don't need.
> I'm having to go see our Mayor about the latest annoying antics of our neighbour complaining to a Judge that we have had campers on our land for more than the designated 3 months.
> It's not true but as the complaint has been made we have to jump through hoops to prove otherwise at the Tribunal next week.
> 
> Ray.


Hope you get that sorted Ray


----------



## dghr272

raynipper said:


> Yes Pat more agro you don't need.
> I'm having to go see our Mayor about the latest annoying antics of our neighbour complaining to a Judge that we have had campers on our land for more than the designated 3 months.
> It's not true but as the complaint has been made we have to jump through hoops to prove otherwise at the Tribunal next week.
> 
> Ray.


How does the process work Ray, can you ask for full disclosure of the alleged evidence against you ?

Can you counter claim that the neighbour is a vindictive nut ?

Terry


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I had to kick Autotec into touch, I'm having the service of the car done elsewhere this time, I've had a good relationship with John Cubit for decades, and he really is a great bloke, but the place is going downhill fast, he is no longer in total control, so he doesn't see what is going on in all departments, there are two people down there who I would sack, they both have a terrible attitude to customers and I'm not sure of their abilities, one in the general garage and the other in the auto electrics.


I didn't get the call back promised yesterday. John rang this morning and was told they'd have a word with someone and get back. He rang again 45 mins later and was again put off. Currently looking for our next nearest Webasto servicer. Looks like it might be Burnley or Heywood. But at the moment Autotech have had our van for 3 days now and we don't seem able to get any information about what's going on.

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tis a shame, John has spent decades building that monster, he wants to sell it all and retire but it's too big now for anyone to buy, he needs to break it back down into smaller businesses, I don't know why he put them all under one umbrella.


Looks like Rochdale or Burnley for you,


----------



## ChrisandJohn

John did get a call back and basically they're very busy and won't be able to 'look at it' until 'next week'. In their defence they did say when we first rang to book it in that they were very busy and didn't know when they could do it. It would just help though to have up to date information so we can plan. As things stand we have 2 nights booked at Oxford, then 7 at Salisbury, starting next Wednesday. It would be good to know which, if any, parts of this we need to cancel or rebook.


Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It took them over 7 months to sort our car out and it's still not right, I'd cancel all of it Chris.


----------



## JanHank

This morning I have, walked Motley the big round because the wind had died down a lot.
Made/cooked red cabbage, a big pot full so a lot will go in the freezer. 
Done the ironing. 
I will now go into the garden to have a game of tennis.


----------



## raynipper

dghr272 said:


> How does the process work Ray, can you ask for full disclosure of the alleged evidence against you ?
> 
> Can you counter claim that the neighbour is a vindictive nut ? Terry


Not really sure at this moment Terry.
The Mayor is sympathetic but just wants calm. He did suggest putting up a screen to obscure her view but thats pointless or ask visitors to park out of her line of sight.
But I won't really know about what I am accused of at the tribunal other than campers exceeding the 3 months limit which they haven't and when?

Three successive Mayors have all indicated she is off her head and now I hear she has been banned from several shops because of her ranting. But although she keeps taking pictures of us and compiling a dossier of all our visitors against French law it's difficult to actually do anything about it.

I have restrained my natural responses and hope to maintain the victim here.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Yes Pat more agro you don't need.
> I'm having to go see our Mayor about the latest annoying antics of our neighbour complaining to a Judge that we have had campers on our land for more than the designated 3 months.
> It's not true but as the complaint has been made we have to jump through hoops to prove otherwise at the Tribunal next week.
> 
> Ray.


Ah, I thought she'd kept her head down for a while.

That 3 months - it is 90 days on the trot? Cumulative days over the year?

She's definitely an awkward piece.


----------



## raynipper

In my permission granted in 2005 by the then Mayor and agreed today with the current mayor, it says................
Friends and family are permitted to stay from time to time up to a maximum of 3 months per year. 

She has obviously decided one of my visitors has exceeded that limit but which one and when is anyone's guess.

Ray.


----------



## baldlygo

Opened the hatch to clean up the loft room but changed my mind when I saw this.


----------



## GMJ

If its an empty wasps nest Paul then don't worry as I'm sure I read that they don't come back to old nests once they have left.


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> Opened the hatch to clean up the loft room but changed my mind when I saw this.


Clever little things aren´t they. I don´t think it will be a this year build, too cold this year to start early I would say and it´s too big for a starter home

Mr. Google says it takes

_All summer! A wasp colony starts building its nest in the spring, and this gradually gets bigger as the colony grows. In autumn the nest reaches peak size and is then abandoned. Only a fertilised queen survives the winter, usually hibernating in roofs, basements or old trees._


----------



## erneboy

If it's an Asian Hornet's nest Jan it's a whole different thing from a wasp's nest.

Paul will know whether it is, but there is a virtual plague of those in central France. Nasty things.

https://wildlifeinfrance.com/insects-france/asian-hornet-in-france


----------



## GMJ

This morning I replaced the pigtails in my gas cabinet in the MH, as they were coming up to 5 years old. That's a sod of a job with 2 x 13kg Propane cylinders to heft around; and remembering that the threads are the other way around to normal; and the bit of carpet in there to stop noises, getting caught on the safety lip that the cylinders sit on; and having bugger all room to work with the cylinder spanner!

Most of all though it was a sod when I caught my little finger between a cylinder and the floor which took all the skin off.

Its surprising how far a swear word carries in a small, quiet village!


----------



## baldlygo

erneboy said:


> If it's an Asian Hornet's nest Jan it's a whole different thing from a wasp's nest.
> 
> Paul will know whether it is, but there is a virtual plague of those in central France. Nasty things.
> 
> https://wildlifeinfrance.com/insects-france/asian-hornet-in-france


No not Asian hornets this time. These ones outside were from a few years back -


----------



## patp

Well instead of battling with the neighbour nuisance I pressure washed the patio (bit of concrete really). I then phoned the GP practice to put in a complaint about the GP I saw a short while ago. I cannot get past her attitude and I do feel better having lodged a complaint. Senior Partner will ring me.


----------



## dghr272

Satin coat applied to my last 3 doors out of a total of 10 so just waiting for the wallpaper delivery know. 

3 glasses of red just downed to celebrate the end of painting.

Terry

Oh sh1t, celebrated too early, forgot I’ve the removed double radiator to change back to white. Doh


----------



## ChrisandJohn

patp said:


> Well instead of battling with the neighbour nuisance I pressure washed the patio (bit of concrete really). I then phoned the GP practice to put in a complaint about the GP I saw a short while ago. I cannot get past her attitude and I do feel better having lodged a complaint. Senior Partner will ring me.


Well done.

Chris


----------



## bilbaoman

Today great day walk in the painted forest good lunch and while having a g&t by the sea i got a message from the Basque health service to book my covid jab going sunday 3pm


----------



## GMJ

I'm off food shopping this morning, a day earlier than normal as we are off tomorrow. Its a bit of a trek as its 18 miles to the nearest supermarkets in Carmarthen, with 10 miles of that through country lanes.

Not much else planned for the rest of the day. We'll probably have a walk after lunch then I plan on watching rugby all afternoon on the tellybox.


----------



## fdhadi

Washed and polished the whole of the Motorhome yesterday, including the roof. Took about 8hrs (8mtrs x 3mtrs) but looks really good. 
The wife did the inside top to bottom and decided to be ruthless with what we carry. 
Happy days.


----------



## fdhadi

Some pictures


----------



## raynipper

Smart, makes one happy.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Flyball try out with Georgia. Then watching the Grand National.


----------



## raynipper

Cancel the Grand National.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I need to go to the post office I forgot to send out a couple of eBay parcels yesterday, I will probably finish off the book I've been enjoying this week, Losing my Virginity by Richard Branson, what a bloke he is.


----------



## dghr272

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I need to go to the post office I forgot to send out a couple of eBay parcels yesterday, I will probably finish off the book I've been enjoying this week, Losing my Virginity by Richard Branson, what a bloke he is.


Pass on any tips you get from the book Kev on how :grin2:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Why don't you try writing a book Terry  


I eventually got to the post office, huge queue, no one wearing a mask ffs, no sanitizer in the shop, yes I did complain.

I was a bit peckish so I called into Sainsbugs and got two small bread sticks, then on to the chippy for two nice fish and back hope, I am feeling distinctly pogged now, I may need a nap.


----------



## aldra

Nothing, back still painful, walking standing painful

I watched Peter Rabbit

And cooked rice, lentils and onions, umjedra in stages

Albert prepared the salad

And the chicken is roasting

Maybe tomorrow will be better

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

baldlygo said:


> No not Asian hornets this time. These ones outside were from a few years back -


These all looked very busy till you looked a bit closer - one or two doing all the work and the rest scuttling around LOOKING busy!


----------



## jiwawa

Had to look up the umjedrah Sandra - sounds interesting!

Hope the back's better tomorrow - it's a very draining complaint.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No pland further than staying warm.

I'm starting a new book too today, Julie Walters autobiography.


----------



## GMJ

Big day today. Loading the MH with all our stuff, chucking some water in to prime the boiler and then after an early lunch we are off on our first trip of the year.

Tidy!!


----------



## jiwawa

Jealous as anything Graham! Hope all goes well n you have a great time!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm, not keen on the Julie Walters book, I stuck at it for about an hour then had to close it up, way too dreary.


----------



## Matchlock

Waiting for a call from the hospital to go for a covid swab then 3 days confinement ready for an op on Wednesday.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm still waiting to go in for a biopsy which got cancelled months ago, but I had to isolate for 10 days.


----------



## raynipper

Seems like a million people are waiting for opps in UK.

Ray.


----------



## Matchlock

Just got back from the covid test, that brought tears to my eyes, my local hospital has been very good, they have pulled out all the stops to get laser treatment to my eye on Wednesday.
The only problem is they have told me not to drive after the op, on the Thursday I have the van booked in for a service/MOT and 2 new tyres and a booking for Moreton in Marsh from Sunday for a few days, so all of that is out of the window.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

We made the mistake of offering around 30 young tomato plants that are surplus to requirements on a local facebook group. Have promised them to 8 people and now waiting around for them to be collected. Only three have got back saying when they are coming, and one has collected 2 plants so far. Think I'll be getting on with some ironing or something. Hope to go out later to deliver a card to a young friend who is 70 tomorrow. No idea yet what present to get her.

Chris


----------



## bilbaoman

Big day today first covid jab not allowed the AZ vaccine due to age so will have to have the Pfizer bonus here in Spain only 4 weeks between jabs against 12 for AZ


----------



## aldra

jiwawa said:


> Had to look up the umjedrah Sandra - sounds interesting!
> 
> Hope the back's better tomorrow - it's a very draining complaint.


You prob already know Jean but I tried and failed for years trying to make crispy fried onions until the penny dropped

You need a lot of oil, shallow deep frying really, I store the oil in a jar to reuse

Back still rubbish but has been for many weeks now, it's across my hips, hoping the X-ray reveals the problem, two weeks to go

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

I've done my litter picking today - well, I'll do the other side of the walkway on the way home. Decided to do it just once a week cos, as my husband used to say of golf - it's a great way to ruin a good walk!

It's great for your self-esteem tho as so many people say thanks in the passing n others stop to have a chat.


----------



## dghr272

Attacking our crap plain newell post, made a cap for a purchased acorn. Collected wallpaper so plenty to do tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## aldra

I cleaned hoovered and dusted the main lounge

Maybe a bit too much, I mostly hoovered sitting down, dusted with a feather duster without removing things

But it’s a start

I dusted the hall, tomorrow hopefully I’ll Hoover it

Albert cut me some daffodils and tulips and some hyacinths, which I’ve dotted about and they have cheered me up, the hyacinths were getting a bit too heavy but they are perfect in a vase with cut rosemary

Hopefully I’ll soon see the rheumatologist and be more mobile without pain

Everything crossed for Alberts scan tomorrow

Watched as a 45 year old mother, grade 4 terminal cancer, from sun bed use warned others

We have been so lucky whatever the result

People are whitening their skin to reduce brown whilst others are determined to get brown

Do it carefully, melonama is no joke it kills so many

Don’t kill yourself for a tan

Skin whatever colour is beautiful , it merely covers the beauty beneath it

Sandra


----------



## patp

Best wishes to Albert and others who have medical appointments.

I went for a Reflexology appointment. A new practitioner who used to be an officer in the military. Strange change of career. He has met Prince Philip and many other Royals including Princess Ann who is commander in chief of his regiment. He confirmed my thoughts that no way are any of the Royals racists. 

Got a call to offer me a hair appointment!


----------



## aldra

Mines booked

I don’t do salons 

My hairdresser comes to me, a top stylist in Manchester

But I’ll wash my own hair, refuse any hair sprays

She will cut and blow it dry

£25 

And I don’t even leave the house

Albert £15 she does him at the same time

And she is lovely, what’s not to like

Sandra


----------



## greygit

dghr272 said:


> Attacking our crap plain newell post, made a cap for a purchased acorn. Collected wallpaper so plenty to do tomorrow.
> 
> Terry


That should stop anyone sliding down the banister.:surprise:


----------



## patp

Got an estate agent coming to value the house today  Don't want to sell it but needs must if we are to finish the bungalow. It seems that demand and, therefore, prices are high. The world and his wife want to move to the countryside. They are selling their high value city houses to work from home in villages like ours.


----------



## raynipper

Basking in a balmy 3.5c here with more blue skies just right for more gardening.? Don't it ever end??

Spending part of today organising lots of documents to defend myself at the Tribunal tomorrow in Cherbourg.
Totally false accusation I might add but the mad woman across the lane seems to be able to get everyone including the Mayor, Police and courts to dance to her tune.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Sorry to hear that Ray 

We have had an offer from the bore hole neighbour. It came via a solicitors letter. This from the person who did not want to involve them! The solicitors letter is four pages long and goes about denying all the problems caused by the leak but ends up with an offer to bury the the well's outflow under ground through our property. It is exactly what the developers did when they built on the land between us so one wonders if there is precedent. It would solve most of the problems but it irks me that we are passing on the problem to those living down stream of us. Of course if it ever gets blocked down stream we could all be in the doo dah.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The squeaky wheel gets the most oil Ray.


I have an eBay parcel to send off and that's it for me today, if it warms up later and I feel up to it I might wander out and help Liz in the garden for a while.


----------



## raynipper

I have mastered the art of 'helping' in the garden so I am not asked again. Save for a few heavy lifting jobs.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

She loves to get out into the garden Ray, but she has knee replacements so doesn't feel safe on uneven ground and that's all we have here on the side of the mountain, she also has ME which hurts all the time so she's not up to it at all really, she's one of the dead but won't lie down types.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

ChrisandJohn said:


> We made the mistake of offering around 30 young tomato plants that are surplus to requirements on a local facebook group. Have promised them to 8 people and now waiting around for them to be collected. Only three have got back saying when they are coming, and one has collected 2 plants so far. Think I'll be getting on with some ironing or something. Hope to go out later to deliver a card to a young friend who is 70 tomorrow. No idea yet what present to get her.
> 
> Chris


All surplus tomato plant were collected by yesterday by 6 different people. We got the van back from Autotech late on Tuesday and are off to Oxford today a day later than we should have been.

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hope the van is properly sorted now Chris.

Did he take that Keighley bus this time?


----------



## dghr272

raynipper said:


> Basking in a balmy 3.5c here with more blue skies just right for more gardening.? Don't it ever end??
> 
> Spending part of today organising lots of documents to defend myself at the Tribunal tomorrow in Cherbourg.
> Totally false accusation I might add but the mad woman across the lane seems to be able to get everyone including the Mayor, Police and courts to dance to her tune.
> 
> Ray.


Hope you manage to put the dragon back in the box Ray, pity the guillotine has been consigned to history.

Bloody foreigners, oops, forgot you're the bloody foreigner in her eyes. :surprise::surprise:>

Best of luck.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

She got me to go shopping, and she stayed on top of the bed, I'm Jacobed and she's not bothering me.


----------



## aldra

Not a lot

Albert went for his 6 monthly scan, fingers crossed

I prob overdid yesterday so a total loss today

The weather is fantastic

Sandra


----------



## dghr272

Papering underway, daughter off this week so she’s my ‘get’ and getting instruction as I go.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Spending part of today organising lots of documents to defend myself at the Tribunal tomorrow in Cherbourg.
> Totally false accusation I might add but the mad woman across the lane seems to be able to get everyone including the Mayor, Police and courts to dance to her tune.
> 
> Ray.


Gosh, I hadn't realised it had gone so far Ray. Hope she gets her wings clipped this time. But it's all the hassle in preparation. 


aldra said:


> Not a lot
> 
> Albert went for his 6 monthly scan, fingers crossed
> 
> Sandra


Hope all goes well for Albert Sandra - how often have we said that over the last few years?! But it's an anxious time every time.


----------



## dghr272

Ballymena for second jab today, leaving the apprentice to continue the papering.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa

dghr272 said:


> Ballymena for second jab today, leaving the apprentice to continue the papering.
> 
> Terry


Are you wise Terry?!

That reminds me of when we moved into a house that had been papered by volunteers. The vertical-striped wallpaper started out OK... but by the time it got round the room you were clocking your head to see the stripes!


----------



## dghr272

jiwawa said:


> Are you wise Terry?!
> 
> That reminds me of when we moved into a house that had been papered by volunteers. The vertical-striped wallpaper started out OK... but by the time it got round the room you were clocking your head to see the stripes!


She's had a good teacher, plus I've plenty of paper if it has to come off. :surprise:

I learned from my father and recall deciding to help him out one day when I got home from school. It was our bedroom and it was a very busy paper with numerous geometric shapes, I hung two strips and was pleased as punch.
When dad came in from work, with chest out I invited him to see my handiwork, deflation quickly set in when he pointed out they were upside down doh. Although he did say I'd made a good job on the seams and no bubbles either.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa

He could have just said nothing Terry n hung it all upside down 😂


----------



## jiwawa

Seeing as I'm on a new phone I'm just trying out the smilies - do you see one, or gobbledygook, at the end of my previous post?


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> Seeing as I'm on a new phone I'm just trying out the smilies - do you see one, or gobbledygook, at the end of my previous post?


Your usual signs Jean.:frown2:


----------



## dghr272

jiwawa said:


> He could have just said nothing Terry n hung it all upside down 😂


Well not really as one other wall was already done, and I'm afraid his perfectionism wore off on me too......... eventually 😂

Terry


----------



## jiwawa

I'm visiting the National Trust property at Mountstewart and it feels like quite a big deal!

Absolutely gorgeous day!

Michael Portillo is here filming something. He said hello as he passed n I thought - was that MP? Decided not as he's wearing a rather demure mid-blue jacket. But a gofer has just told me it is.

Beautiful flowers n trying out my new phone camera.

I also saw what I thought was my old Thelma in the car park - TECs are like hen's teeth here - but it was a RHD.


----------



## JanHank

Takes lovely photos Jean.


----------



## jiwawa

Yes, I think they're quite a step up from the Honor 8x.


----------



## aldra

Yep another no go day

I’ve made garlic bread by rolling standard warburtons slices with garlic butter and parsley brushed with butter ready for the oven

A moussaka from Aldi’s specially selected which is really good, and made a salad

Now relaxing with a gin and tonic

Alberts making a tiered metal shelf to replace the herb box

Shadows had a walk and now wants his evening meal

And my cactus collection now has a new home with my step grandson, along with money and a birthday card

I’ve watched pit bulls and paroles which I’m firmly addicted to, a fabulous programme

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

I don't suppose you'll have results Sandra but did Albert think his scan went OK?


----------



## jiwawa

This is another photo from the xaoimi note 10 - ladybird on my jeans. My last camera couldn't have taken anything this close. And it can zoom in up to 10x.


----------



## patp

Kitchen designer coming round this morning to look at the kitchen space in the new bungalow. Don't have any firm ideas for it other than - easy to keep clean - a reduced height area for vertically challenged chefs - waist level oven. It has to have a rough design before the electrician does his bit.

Getting the van ready for our trip to Kent and Granddaughter's first birthday garden party.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Kitchen designer coming round this morning to look at the kitchen space in the new bungalow. Don't have any firm ideas for it other than - easy to keep clean - a reduced height area for vertically challenged chefs - waist level oven. It has to have a rough design before the electrician does his bit.
> 
> Getting the van ready for our trip to Kent and Granddaughter's first birthday garden party.


Just in case you haven't thought of the following.
Maybe most kitchens have draws instead of cupboards these days except under the sink and in corners where roundabouts go , much easier to bring things to you than on hands and knees fishing at the back and shallow top cupboards so you don't have to move everything to find what you want, that's how mine was made 15 years ago anyway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Waist level oven sounds very odd to me, only "noticed" either under counter or high level, prefer high level these days.

Not sure what I'm doing today, I should take this damned laptop down to PC World, but I had a very bad night last night so not feeling too clever at all today.


----------



## aldra

My oven is waist level Kev, it’s the same level as my kitchen surfaces

My whole kitchen is fitted with drawers, even high level cupboards have pull out drawers inside

A fact I’m really grateful for as my mobility declines

The actual scan went well Jean, just need to wait for the results,, he’s off today to have his knees Xrayed as they are really quite bad now, yesterday an ultrasound on a delicate area, suffice to say he thanked the two female operators for respecting his dignity so well

Hopefully all will be well in the end, although without his 6 monthly scan he would have been unaware of the fact he had bowel cancer so it was caught early

Fingers crossed

Sandra


----------



## patp

JanHank said:


> Just in case you haven't thought of the following.
> Maybe most kitchens have draws instead of cupboards these days except under the sink and in corners where roundabouts go , much easier to bring things to you than on hands and knees fishing at the back and shallow top cupboards so you don't have to move everything to find what you want, that's how mine was made 15 years ago anyway.


Exactly what the designer said


----------



## patp

When I say waist lever for ovens, I mean not high and not low. You open it and can see in straight away. Easy access.

Then there is the flooring. He has recommended we look at Karndean.


----------



## JanHank

What have I done today, cheered myself up with the help of the 15°C temperature, and a very little breeze.
I needed milk as I hadn't been shopping for almost 2 weeks, we stopped on a road I can only remember us driving down once because a metalled road becomes a very bumpy farm road before it become a metalled road again. I stopped to let Motley have a new place to walk and foreign K9times to read, he is now resting in his corner until I finish my coffee and walk towards the door to the garden when he will be out like a shot waiting for a ball to follow. The sun and a bit of warm make all the difference to ones well being.:laugh:


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> Then there is the flooring. He has recommended we look at Karndean.


We had Karndean in our ground-floor - a sweep through dining/kitchen/conservatory.

We chose darker marbled tiles in kitchen/conservatory and had a problem after a few years with the colour wearing away and exposing white below. Just in the bit of much shuffling between sink and cooker (and my husband DID shuffle.)

It had a guarantee but I couldn't get it enforced as the supplier either was no longer in business or no longer stocked Karndean. And I couldn't get Karndean themselves to pay attention. So might be worth checking that 1st.

Otherwise I liked the surface.


----------



## patp

Interesting Jean, thank you.

In the past I have always had Flotex kitchen carpet. It is called something else now I think. It is virtually indestructible and was tested in a lorry loading bay. Not popular now but I cannot fault it. The big plus is that you just vacuum it on a regular basis. Quiet, soft under foot. It can be cleaned with a carpet cleaner if it gets too dirty from dogs or lots of traffic etc.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Interesting Jean, thank you.
> 
> In the past I have always had Flotex kitchen carpet. It is called something else now I think. It is virtually indestructible and was tested in a lorry loading bay. Not popular now but I cannot fault it. The big plus is that you just vacuum it on a regular basis. Quiet, soft under foot. It can be cleaned with a carpet cleaner if it gets too dirty from dogs or lots of traffic etc.


I second that, we had Flotex in our kitchen in the UK and after over 10 years it had started to wear, it was replaces f.o.c. although it had to be another pattern.
I now have something very similar called Vorwerk, with underlay, not something they know much about in this country because carpet isn´t used as much as it is in England, mostly hard floors. If I spill something it can be cleaned off with washing up liquid.


----------



## erneboy

raynipper said:


> Basking in a balmy 3.5c here with more blue skies just right for more gardening.? Don't it ever end??
> 
> Spending part of today organising lots of documents to defend myself at the Tribunal tomorrow in Cherbourg.
> Totally false accusation I might add but the mad woman across the lane seems to be able to get everyone including the Mayor, Police and courts to dance to her tune.
> 
> Ray.


The best of luck with that Ray.


----------



## aldra

How did it go Ray ? 

Is just overnights that are limited

We only stayed a couple of nights, but she watched us like a hawk

Perhaps we should have gone across the road to say hi and bought her a plant 

If there is a next time we will do exactly that, what do you recon a poison ivy?

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha, know what you mean Sandra. She pressurised our good friends that stayed looking after our plot while we were away with her aggressive attitude.

Well a storm in a teacup really as the judge had a great pile of documents and photos of anything thats been parked on our land since 2005. The 6" pile of paper was a dossier of all our visitors and vehicles and the dates visited. Cars, campers, a boat and caravan.
I pointed out that it was an invasion of our privacy and he said yes but she is mad.!!

But as was pointed out in a letter from our nice neighbour we have only had the odd one or two campers for maybe one or two nights in the last three years, we have not contravened any regulations.

So we were informed of the regulations again and signed to that effect. Over and done with till the next time she goes off on one.
To date we have had several of our local Mayors, The Gendarmerie, this Judge and several shop keepers all saying she is mad.

So we are permitted the same family and friends to stay from time to time up to a maximum of 3 months. No change except the neighbour still doesn't like even that.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Glad it is settled for another three years Ray and that you have affirmation of your diagnosis.

Is there any way of screening her off so that she cannot take photographs? Or of making a screened off area for friends and family when they come? They could all be told to arrive under cover of darkness covered in camouflage netting with lights off!  

We are off in the fifth wheel to Kent later. There is so much going on here that I hope I can switch off when we get there. What with the leaking bore hole saga (we have an offer from the owners to fund it being piped and diverted under ground through our property) all the new house building decisions and, now, our house going on the market to fund the rest of the build my brain is fried.


----------



## raynipper

Not really Pat. Being as campers tent to be 3m high and she is objecting to being seen in her bathroom which has floor to ceiling widows she has wide open while taking her bath/shower.
An effective screen would have to be 4m square and incongruous. In fact our Mayor suggested something similar but its just not practical.
The pic is just a token of what it might look like.

Ray.


----------



## greygit

Bad neighbours can be a nightmare:frown2:


----------



## patp

My mum always used to bless the fact that we had "good neighbours" where we lived. It does make a huge difference.
The ones we are in dispute with over their leaking artesian well are a little way down the road and we have no common boundaries with them thank goodness.


----------



## JanHank

You need a lilandie hedge Ray, if not at the road at the front of your property can grow very very tall.


----------



## raynipper

No Jan, thats the last thing we would want. Block wall or nothing.
Prue cut down 70 Leylandii soon after we moved in bordering the property. Too much work and felt like a prison, we now have open vistas and it's only the presence of the odd camper that throws her into a rage. Not worth doing anything really as it's her problem not mine so far.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I actually managed to get a bit done yesterday, not much by most peoples standards but better than nothing, I got up onto the top garden and started cutting down the brambles which have been taking over for the last two years or so, I did as much as I could and had to rest, I was very out of breath and my back was hurting so better safe than sorry, if it warms up today I'll see if I can do a bit more snipping.


----------



## patp

I agree about leylandii. Hate them. I find it very strange that many farmers plant them around their farmhouses. Yes it gives them some privacy but also prevents them from seeing the view across fields. I suppose they might not want to be reminded of "work"?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think it usually for a wind break rather than privacy.


----------



## dghr272

Putting hall double rad back on wall and then bleeding it, then settle down for today’s F1.
After race take charge cooking the T-Bone and Ribeye steaks, usual green pepper sauce to accompany them. Job done.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What time would you like me there then?


----------



## aldra

Kev, is it the pain in your back that makes you breathless ?

I find when standing / walking the pain from my lower back/hip makes me breathless and shaky

I wonder if if it’s a bit like an anxiety attack, constant pain is anxiety inducing

I think I’ll do nothing much today, just the evening meal

Tomorrow XRay and I’m hoping they find something that can be cured or at least controlled 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Well a storm in a teacup really as the judge had a great pile of documents and photos of anything thats been parked on our land since 2005. The 6" pile of paper was a dossier of all our visitors and vehicles and the dates visited. Cars, campers, a boat and caravan.
> 
> Ray.


Fame at last!! Ask her do we get royalties?!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I hope you win and get awarded cost, and she gets told to sling her stupid hook.


Well I did get out in the garden a bit today, got rid of most of the brambles, needs another visit but tomorrow is soon enough, they'll still be there.


----------



## aldra

I excelled myself

Cleaned the freezer with Alberts help and filled it with fish and veg delivery

Cleaned the fridge

Albert did the kitchen

And is finishing the meal, shadow fed all home cooked, beef, chicken stomachs, heart , chicken livers, rice, barley and assorted veg, and a couple of roasted chicken thighs

He’s still skinny but not for want of food

The rest of the house remains unkempt

And my back is soothed with a gin an tonic and wine

I really no longer care if it’s good for me or not

I just need the pain to stop for a while

Sandra


----------



## patp

When my old Gran was in hospital, having had her leg amputated, she asked my mum to bring her in a half bottle of Scotch. My mum was very worried and approached the ward sister about it. She just smiled and nodded her assent. My Gran was 83. She recovered and went on to Roehampton to have an artificial leg fitted because "she was not sitting in any wheelchair!"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It seems we're going to a garden center today


----------



## JanHank

Navajo is now with my mechanic Gordon to give it a once over then it will have it´s TÜV / MOT later in the week.
After that its anybodies guess if I can go anywhere.

There was a protest in Berlin on Saturday with over 1,000 Motorhomes.

https://www.dpa-international.com/t...-urn:newsml:dpa.com:20090101:210417-99-245457


----------



## jiwawa

Gosh, they're all very clean Jan! That's Germany for you!


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> Gosh, they're all very clean Jan! That's Germany for you!


I imagine they had all been spit and polishing ready for the event Jean. :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We were looking forward to going to see a van today or tomorrow, but we have decided not to after seeing the hab report, damp and damage everywhere, shame as everything else was right for us and weve been looking since selling the Bessie last September. 


I have come to the conclusion that Motorhomedepot mainly sells vans with problems.


----------



## patp

How annoying Kev 

I am off, with Daughter and Granddaughter to a rare breeds farm. I bet they don't have an Eriskay pony though .


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Very, it had 44% damp in some areas, leaking taps, broken stuff, outside damage too.


----------



## Penquin

We MAY go to the tip as we have a trailer overflowing with brambles from our chicken run which we cleared yesterday ahead of hopefully, 6 new hens this afternoon......

Sadly, clearing the brambles means that showering is not a positive experience at present...... I think I have more holes and scratches than there are potholes in the M25......

But, it means we may spend yet more time out in the garden getting attacked by these plants..... who on earth invented them ?


----------



## JanHank

A better question for me would be, what *have you done* today, I very rarely do what I start out to do, like today I thought I will clean a few windows, your guess is as good as mine if I do or not. :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

Told ya so, no window cleaning so far because I haven´t been here.

I have been to the skin doctor and she has prescribed fresh tablets and cream for the buddy itch spots on my back, she also gave me a gadget as a present to put the cream on

*AND*

She is expecting her first batch of the vaccine in a week, I am first on her list to have it, they will ring me when its there. ccasion7:

The cream had to be mixed by the chemist so while I waited I sat outside, they have a cafe in the same building, There was on other person, a man who told me his wife died 9 months ago, we had a little chat and of course he knew I was not German, but said he wished he could speak English as well as I spoke German :grin2: as you can guess that pleased me.

So all in all a very good morning.


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> This is another photo from the xaoimi note 10 - ladybird on my jeans. My last camera couldn't have taken anything this close. And it can zoom in up to 10x.


Is this the one you have Jean ?

https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Xiaomi-S...keywords=xiaomi+note+10&qid=1618926060&sr=8-3


----------



## jiwawa

Yes, that's it Jan - tho I didn't get earphones with mine!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well, I did manage to get a little work done yesterday, I managed (regretting it now) to tidy up around the back of the house of some of the stuff which has accumulated and blown in over the winter. I had to take a Tramadol last night so I'm feeling a bit groggy today, not a lot going to get done I think, I did notice yesterday that I had missed a few bramble branches at the side of the house so I might tackle them if I stop feeling woozy.

Liz is out with her daughter today so a bit of peace and quiet for a change.


----------



## JanHank

So far, I have taken the sit upon mower over to my farmer because it needs something adjusting I think. Motley has only, _reluctantly _, followed the mower once before, this time, although I had to keep encouraging him, he did it quite well.

After our walk I started cleaning windows. 8 on the outside 7 inside, that's enough for today. Only 29 more to go. :frown2: 58 counting both in and out + the inside of one I didn´t do today.


----------



## greygit

Yesterday rode my mountain bike exploring the hills above us and had a great time. It has always amazed me how wonderful wild flowers are high up in the hill here,I suppose they get moisture from low clouds.
I didn't fall off once either.:smile2:
Very overcast today so walk the dogs then a book.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not much today, or at least management hasn't informed me yet.


----------



## patp

It was granddaughter's first birthday yesterday. Chris spent it finishing off a toilet installation in their under stairs cupboard! It has a small sink on the top of the cistern. He then went on to fit a small radiator on the wall behind. Blue is a very pretty colour for the air I think  Ended up with a tiny leak which we now have to go and sort out when we should be packing up to leave the site!


----------



## aldra

Nothing :crying:

Maybe tomorrow 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

Had the day at the National Trust property at Rowallane. The famed rhododendron - some past, some in full glory n quite a bit to come. What a gorgeous day!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Off to the dentist for a 9am appointment as I have been having some pain from one of my gold crowns plus I want to discuss an extraction of a wisdom tooth. We haven't been to the dentist for 2 years as they stopped doing routine check ups last year at the start of the pandemic.

Then off to Halfords in Carmarthen where hopefully I can check our ebikes in for their 6 week service/check up. Twice I tried to ring them but they have phones diverted to their national call centre which to be quite frank are useless. I was on hold for 10 minutes yesterday while the operative was "looking into" my simple request as to whether I could book with them or needed to go to the shop!

after that its grass mowing time as its got rather long while we were away!


----------



## patp

Long grass here, too, Graham. We have estate agents coming to take internal photos but suspect that, as it is such a lovely day, they may well take outside ones too. Eek! Then we have a second kitchen designer coming to measure up and quote for new bungalow kitchen. A garden designer, for new bungalow, mentioned that he might call by as he is in the village today. At lunchtime we have our 2nd Jabs. Phew!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We plan to go out today up into North Yorkshire for a wander round hopefully finding somewhere for luncheon.


----------



## aldra

Up at 6am, a lovely Day weatherwise

Our grandson stayed last night as his grandad has to be at Oldham hospital for 7.30 for his eye op

Up early to make them bacon butties before they left at 6.45an 

I know he shouldn’t have stayed but he lives about 45 minutes away from us 

Hoping Albert will be able to get his license to drive the van back following the surgery, the consultant seems hopeful that he will

So a quiet day today as he will need to rest when he gets back

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

Fingers crossed for the op Sandra!


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> Hoping Albert will be able to get his license *to drive the van back *following the surgery, the consultant seems hopeful that he will
> 
> So a quiet day today as he will need to rest when he gets back
> 
> Sandra


I´m sorry I´ll read that again, you hope he will get his licence back :grin2: I first read it as you hoped he would be able to drive it back from the hospital today.


----------



## GMJ

It tell you what, that's some business Halfwits are running there.

So yesterday I rang the local branch number to book our bikes in for their 6 week service/check up. A South African voice answered as all calls now go through to their call centre (its the second time I have had to ring and on both occasions the accents were South African).

I asked the question about booking in. The operative put me on hold for 10 minutes before I hung up. 10 bloody minutes!!

Therefore I went into the store in Carmarthen this morning and they said "no problem", we'll do them tomorrow and you can collect from Sunday! They could have squeezed them in this afternoon if I was in a hurry.

Now why did the operative put me on hold and not be forthcoming on this info? Presumably they have access to the booking slots for each branch if they now have a central call centre.

Crap bloody customer service from the call centre whilst the store are really good.

Rant over: I'm off to do some rowing machine to get it out of my system


----------



## patp

I did a sales course once. We were told to answer the phone within 3 rings and never put the customer on hold! Ring them back with an answer or get someone else to ring them back with an answer. A bad word spreads seven times further than a good word. You have now told us of your bad experience whereas you probably would not have mentioned it if the service had been good.


----------



## JanHank

Today I have hoovered all through and cut the grass.

I have also packed up to send back a dog harness that was supposed to have a lead with it to attach to a safety strap holder but one wasn't included.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> I did a sales course once. We were told to answer the phone within 3 rings and never put the customer on hold! Ring them back with an answer or get someone else to ring them back with an answer. A bad word spreads seven times further than a good word. You have now told us of your bad experience whereas you probably would not have mentioned it if the service had been good.


For most of my first career I worked and managed in an area of business where there was so much competition I would not have survived in business unless the customer service from myself and my staff was tip top.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well we actually managed to get out into our beautiful North Yorkshire countryside, We went to settle and had lunch outside a cafe, glorious sunshine, I were proper melting so I was., then we had a little walk round and went antiquing, and but we then set off for Wrigglesworth to go to the garden centre for a coffee as it's a nice place to sit out, didn't get there, I turned off to go see what the camping was like at the Helwith Bridge pub, looked to be ok if we were pushed, then of the Horton in Ribblesdale to see the old viaduct (TV series one), then over to Ingleton to Lords antique place, Liz bought a truly awful plate :roll: it is destined to fall off the shelf, we were hen going to go to the garden center but the time and motion expert said it would be too late, so we set off home & called in at the Co-Op, then a nice mug of mint tea.


----------



## GMJ

Warmest day of the year here too I reckon, I was in shorts with the shirt off for the whole of the afternoon mowing lawns and washing the car.

Bewtiful it was!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Warmest day of the year here too I reckon, I was in shorts with the shirt off for the whole of the afternoon mowing lawns and washing the car.
> 
> Bewtiful it was!!


Euh

Do you mind, I'll be having tea shortly.


----------



## GMJ

Super slim me Kev...I've lost over 3 stone so far this year.

Just got back from 11 nights away and had an ice cream; some chocolate; beer every night; salted snacks; bara brith (Welsh equivalent of your tea loaf); 3 x takeaways...and put on exactly ZERO weight









Happy days


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You are a SWINE G


----------



## jiwawa

Les are feet for the 1st time this year. 2nd vaccination done n dusted.


----------



## jiwawa

That should have read Bare feet....


----------



## aldra

It hasn’t gone well

The local anaesthetic didn’t work during the op

He’s been in sever pain since he got back, I phoned the hospital she said it was to expected take ibroprophin and paracetamol

No this is a guy that’s had countless ops for cancer and deep melanoma and never once complained

I phoned with little effect, phoned my daughter , and she took over

Apparently the medications should now be started even though he was told to retain the shield till tomorrow 

The instructions about the large amount of medication was rubbish, I phoned to clarify it

Definitely a complaint coming on

Now waiting an hour if the pain doesn’t subside he needs urgent care and my daughter will take him 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Nooooo! Poor Albert  This is just getting ridiculous now. I am in the middle of an official complaint about my treatment at the GP surgery. I could have had another one over my treatment when I fell and injured my arm. You, Sandra, could have an official complaint over your treatment during your brush with Covid. What on earth is going on?

I do hope that we hear, next, that Albert has had some sort of proper treatment to sort out his pain.


----------



## jiwawa

Poor Albert! How on earth did they manage to do the op if the anaesthetic didn't work? Doesn't bear thinking about. I do hope the pain subsides quickly.


----------



## aldra

Well my daughter is here, sod Covid she has administer the drugs she has been told to administer

And removed his patch

If the pain doesn’t subside he’s off to emergency

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

That isn´t nice to read, so sorry to hear Albert is in pain with what one would think is a routine operation these days. 
Hopefully what your daughter is giving him will ease things.


----------



## aldra

He was told in the op he was moving his eyes

Of course he was he could feel the knife

Eventually they reinjected the local anaesthetic

He has been in such pain since

And he really needs to be in severe pain before he complains

He looks terrible 

Another half hour and our daughter will take him to emergency eye care as she’s administers all the eye drops she was told to administer and removed the patch that Albert was told to remove tomorrow

I’m fuming as I’ve phoned twice concerned

My daughter got the doctor 

About time now to take him to emergency eye care

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

No doubt he is feeling tired as well as in pain poor man.


----------



## raynipper

Everyone told me having ones cataracts done was painless. Well my first eye was bloody painful at the time. OK only for the 60 seconds of the procedure.
Before the other eye was done I did point out to the surgeon it was painful so he gave instructions for more anaesthetic be given. It was just the same but as I say over in 60 seconds and no pain since.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Mrs GMJ get her second jab today, That'll be a weight off my mind









Making some naan bread this morning to go with our curry for us tea. Then I'll be painting the toiletry holder in the shower in our MH. Whoever thought putting a chrome shampoo etc holder in there would be a good idea and that it wouldn't rust?? Time for the hammerite to be deployed!

Then gardening and rugby on the telly this afternoon.


----------



## patp

Not a lot planned but plenty to do. Bit manic yesterday with estate agents visiting old house and kitchen planners visiting new one. Went and got our second jabs. Chris had his photo taken as number 25,000 to have the vaccine. Made me a bit emotional when they told us. Called in to the shops to get some supplies. Poor dog only got a couple of ten minute walks.


----------



## raynipper

We are hosting friends today for a social 4 or 5 hours extended lunch. He has only just come out of hospital and is now on oxygen due to Idiopathic pulmonary fibrosis.
So we are all in the learning curve of how things will progress.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I maybe busy reading welcome messages on a new forum I joined yesterday, although it’s a German forum I’m writing in English and being answered in English :smile2:.
I have joined in the hope of finding out exactly what the travelling Situation is here and tips for places to go. They seem to be a very friendly bunch, just the same kind of patter and chatter as we have with help from the knowledgable.
They have what I think is a very good arrangement, the more you get involved the more of the forum opens up to you, there’s quite a lot I am not able to see yet. Nothing happens until you have completed your details, so one time posters would soon be put off.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think I'm going to pc world to get this laptop fixed.


----------



## dghr272

Home beer garden set up today for family birthday celebrations, a couple of Game of Thrones dragons have joined us. 

If you smell barbecue tandoori chicken cooking it’s us. :grin2::grin2:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Have a good day and stay safe Terry.


----------



## aldra

raynipper said:


> Everyone told me having ones cataracts done was painless. Well my first eye was bloody painful at the time. OK only for the 60 seconds of the procedure.
> Before the other eye was done I did point out to the surgeon it was painful so he gave instructions for more anaesthetic be given. It was just the same but as I say over in 60 seconds and no pain since.
> 
> Ray.


Albert had cataract and glaucoma surgery at the same time

He is eating painkillers still but it's not as severe as last night

He was also told it would be painless so now I'm worried that instead of improving the glaucoma it might have made it worse

He says he has no vision in that eye so we will see how the day goes

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

What have I done today :frown2: the time has flown past, I walked Motley twice, spoke to my neighbour, washed everything that needed washing, cooked my lunch of Seelachs translated it´s called coal-fish which I have never heard of but it´s what it is.

I have however spent time trying to find my way around this German motorhome forum and I have discovered they are just like this forum except when the argument gets too hot the subject is closed. I am adding to the forum, so far today 24 posts :grin2: I am being answered as well.
So far a friendly lot, but I haven´t discovered anyone special yet, they also seem a lot younger than us, a lot more in their 50is and 60is and they all seem to drive these huge buses, the Navajo could almost fit in one of their garages.


----------



## jiwawa

I did my civic duty today, picking litter on one side of the walkway to the coffee shop, other side coming back. I've sussed it's good to empty into litter bins as I go (rubbish gets pretty heavy) tho they're a pain to get stuff into.

This afternoon I collected an afternoon tea pack (Mother's Day gift from my son n family) and had a friend in the garden - it was great n all I had to do was plate up n make the tea! The weather was terrific.


----------



## dghr272

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Have a good day and stay safe Terry.


Good day had by all, grandkids party poppering a silly old beggar blowing out his birthday candles.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa

Happy Birthday Terry!


----------



## JanHank

Did you manage to get up without help :laugh:


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> Did you manage to get up without help /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png


Oh yes I'd an Irish Coffee waiting as an incentive to get up unaided. 😆

https://www.thespruceeats.com/original-irish-coffee-recipe-759311

Bushmills of course.

Terry


----------



## dghr272

jiwawa said:


> Happy Birthday Terry!


Thank you Jean, great day for it too.

Terry


----------



## GMJ

Nowt much planned today. Off food shopping at 9.30 then probably watch rugby on telly this afternoon.

Mrs GMJ got her second jab yesterday and was fine after it however she woke up earlier complaining of being cold (it wasn't btw) so had a couple of paracetamol and a blanket on top of the duvet. Hopefully she'll be right after a couple more hours sleep. If she is then we'll also go for a short walk too. Looking unlikely though at the minute.


----------



## JanHank

I have no idea what I will be doing today, but I’ve had a good start, sitting in bed, finished my first cuppa and reading the new forum replies first, I have 2 new friends, after telling them the story of the Navajo one said age on paper means nothing and ....Kudos to me for starting such a new thing at my age. 
Another has told me he thinks I am Gorgeous, now I’m not sure if he used the right word as the English is not perfect, or if he was talking about my Avatar which is a picture of Motley 😁.


----------



## patp

Tidying up the garden, I should think, today. Chris is erecting the new boundary fence between us and the new plot. Estate agents tell us that people will not imagine a boundary when they view a house so it must be in place before we go to market. House prices are high at the moment. Not sure if that will continue once the stamp duty holiday ends. Alongside managing the new build we have to demolish a couple of old sheds. Well, one of them is a porta cabin.


----------



## raynipper

Strong easterly winds are keeping us from doing too much in the garden at the moment. Lovely sun warming up the conservatory and therefore the house. 
Trying to research a French/English accountant as the online tax forms have beaten me. Stressful time of the year. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not much going on today.


----------



## GMJ

I'm keeping the gardening (aka weeding) until Monday onwards. Joy of joys!

No walk for us today as Mrs GMJ has had another bad reaction to her second jab. It seems to exacerbate her MS symptoms so its like having a mini relapse. Fingers crossed I don't get a reaction to my second one as it's the day we are going away in the MH!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bad news G, hope Mrs G feels a bit better over the next day or so.


----------



## patp

I reacted to the second jab I had on Friday. All day yesterday I felt poorly. Aching all over, chilled and my arm was painful to lift. Slept well, though, last night and feel better this morning. Hope Mrs GMJ feels better soon.


----------



## dghr272

Recovery day after yesterday’s celebrations is the order of the day here.

Terry


----------



## raynipper

Managed to defrost one of the freezers as really need to dispense with the other one. Daft or extravagant to keep two going all the time. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I am still learning how to get around the new German forum. All the members seem to be early retirees, the older one I have seen is 64, but so far all married :frown2: :grin2:

One chap, 57 years old, is renovating a monster, I don´t know if you will be able to see this link.

https://motorhome-europe.de/forum/technik-talk/restauration/283327-resto-neuaufbau-vom-moho

I asked him if he had a single older brother with the same skills, he said yes he has an older brother, but he has 2 left hands when it comes to this sort of work.
Not sure if he is single or not, but I said he could practice on the Navajo and work his way up to coping with a monster. >

In case you can´t see the link this is just one picture of what he is doing.


----------



## raynipper

Your sounding more and more like Jane Macdonald on her cruising programs. Always asking younger blokes if they were married. 
Sadly her own husband just died this year from cancer I think.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Your sounding more and more like Jane Macdonald on her cruising programs. Always asking younger blokes if they were married.
> Sadly her own husband just died this year from cancer I think.
> 
> Ray.


I didn´t ask anyone if they were married, I asked if he had a *single * older brother. :wink2: I forgot to say " with plenty of money"

I wish I could find Dick Emery´s Mandy asking men if they were married, but I can only find the "You are awful, but I like you" sketches.


----------



## aldra

I’ve been really upset today

Albert lying in the darkened front room saying nothing other than his eye was bad

Our daughter arrived and he is up chatting to her

It seems I should have been applying his ointment 4 times a day per her phone call to the hospital not once as the box said, and I burst into tears, I was so worried and I hadn’t administered his medication correctly

Yesterday I put 19 drops into his eyes plus ointment, my back was on fire, and I was exhausted but couldn’t go to bed as there wasn’t enough time between drops, it’s only drops she said no big deal I shouldn’t be worried, but she isn’t in pain every time she moves

My daughter stayed today and said the regime was exhausting

Yesterday she said it’s just eye drops and I felt a failure

But I’m more upset that he didn’t talk to me , just lay with his eye covered and I worried so much in case the op had failed, and I am in pain,but he seemed able to chat with our daughter

And no I’ve made nothing to eat but I’ve cooked for shadow

He says he feels better tonight, I don’t and he didn’t make my day easier 

So if he’s hungry he can make himself some toast, he refused brunch so I cooked for my daughter not for me or him

I won’t be doing an evening meal sod it

I’ve been anxious close to tears all day

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> Mrs GMJ has had another bad reaction to her second jab.


Sorry to hear that Gordon, I hope she's better very soon. I'd mine on Friday and nothing but a slight tenderness when touched. 


JanHank said:


> https://motorhome-europe.de/forum/technik-talk/restauration/283327-resto-neuaufbau-vom-moho
> 
> I asked him if he had a single older brother with the same skills


Is that MH held together with parcel tape Jan?!

You shoutake up litter-picking - I was given a rose by a gentleman yesterday! For all my hard work! 


aldra said:


> I've been anxious close to tears all day
> 
> Sandra


I'm sure you have, Sandra and I hope the pain eases for Albert very soon.

Actually, I had to smile reading your post cos it reminded me of my mother who might be anxious when she thought something was wrong with you but would be very quick to give you a verbal thick ear once she knew things were OK.


----------



## JanHank

Not with you there Jean, if you open that link with chrome you can read it in English. The chap has practically built the RV both inside and out on his own premises, I think he has made all the wooden furniture inside himself as he is a carpenter.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

I think Mrs GMJ will still be a bit under the weather today so it's bungalow cleaning for me. We had planned a trip into Carmarthen to look in some shops however that is postponed now until later in the week.

Apparently we "need" new curtains in our lounge??!! Nowt wrong with the existing ones if you ask me. They are still doing the job they were made for!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Is she any better than yesterday G?

I'm going to ring the dentists today, our pension credit stops on the 30th of April, so I need to get in with an emergency, I do have a dodgy tooth so not really cheating, I should take the laptop in for sorting out too, and my phone needs a new back fitting as I broke it a few weeks ago, and Lizs iPad needs a screen protector, so could be a busy day all to run around what ever the dentist says.


----------



## dghr272

Running my brother to Belfast to get his second jab.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm in the dentist already.


----------



## GMJ

Alas, not Kev


----------



## patp

If Albert is anything like Chris he likes to be left alone when he is ill. Medicate him yes, but otherwise leave him alone. Sandra you really must think about getting some household help. Just someone to do the heavy work while you do the light stuff.

I thought I felt better on day two after my jab but as the day wore on and I got tired I felt poorly again.


----------



## aldra

He’s gone to the hospital, an emergency appointment, it seems a bit better today but still no vision 

Churchill added our daughter to the insurance at no cost at all

Hopefully everything will be Ok

Pat Hope you feel better today and the tiredness doesn’t linger but it can take a while so you need to rest, I’m guessing it’s a bit like long Covid but hopefully won’t last as long 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Back from the dentist and slightly lighter in the gob area, it deffo needed to come out, she said you must have been in a lot of pain, oh yes I said, but to be honest, it wasn't too bad, been the same for months, out now though, just can't eat solids for 24 hours and no hot drinks.


----------



## patp

Hope you got a sticker?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I seem to be on guard in the conservatory today, we're getting invaded by bumble bees, as soon as i get one out another comes in, the spider catcher is getting used a lot.


----------



## patp

Home office work 
Critiquing the erection of a 2 metre close board fence between old house and new bungalow. Chris and friend are doing a great job. Tea lady.
Reading the rat poison box to find out if the bit of rat poison that Georgia ate, after rat dropped it, is enough to do harm. Apparently not. It takes ages for a lot of it to kill a rat.


----------



## JanHank

I´ve had me feet pampered, didn´t move from the living room.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Back from the dentist and slightly lighter in the gob area, it deffo needed to come out, she said you must have been in a lot of pain, oh yes I said, but to be honest, it wasn't too bad, been the same for months, out now though, just can't eat solids for 24 hours and no hot drinks.


I'm booked in the have a wisdom tooth taken out on Tuesday 11th May. I've never had an extraction before.

Anyone on here had a wisdom tooth out? If so what's it like?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yup, I'm totally fick now, one was okay G, but the other was really bad hurt like hell for weeks, glad I had the good one done first, be brave G, don't cry mate.


----------



## raynipper

I had two when I was about 19 as the dentist said they were impacted and needed to come out. Not much difference to any other extraction as I remember. But they have never given me any trouble since.:grin2:

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Mine's not impacted and the dentist said he hoped it was just a "peg" so would come out easily.

We are off away in the MH on the Friday 3 days later so I hope it goes smoothly!


----------



## JanHank

Never had a wisdom tooth out coz I have never had any.

Shouldn't an Xray tell him if its a clothes peg or a tent peg G.?


----------



## patp

Chris was sent to hospital for both of his to be removed together. Our dentist said his were too close to a facial nerve for a "normal" extraction.
He remembers nothing 

Can't remember about mine so if I had any out it must have been a long while ago and painless


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> Not with you there Jean, if you open that link with chrome you can read it in English. The chap has practically built the RV both inside and out on his own premises, I think he has made all the wooden furniture inside himself as he is a carpenter.


Ah, I was looking at the pic you attached Jan. 


aldra said:


> He's gone to the hospital, an emergency appointment, it seems a bit better today but still no vision
> 
> Sandra


Any word Sandra? I hope he's more comfortable now.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Nothing planned for today as Mrs GMJ is a little under the weather after her second jab. Tbf she started to perk up by yesterday evening so we'll see how she is today. She'll need a day of recuperation either way.

Therefore no excuse not to spend a morning gardening really.


----------



## raynipper

GMJ said:


> Therefore no excuse not to spend a morning gardening really.


Bugger innit when we can't find those excuses. It's my wife's pleasure and my burden.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Another day of project managing our build. A second kitchen planner has submitted his ideas. I cannot see a fridge, a freezer or a dishwasher in his plan.
Need to hire an industrial floor sander to sand down the whole of the concrete floor. Oh joy...
When cutting the grass the other day a stone went through the side window of our friend's truck. We have an MOT failure of a chip in our car windscreen - there must, now, be a third.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Bugger innit when we can't find those excuses. It's my wife's pleasure and my burden.
> 
> Ray.


It's 'Death by Weeding' for me!

I wish the proper plants grew as well as the weeds and random tufts of grass in the beds!

The bindweed will be up and running soon too, if it hasn't already started. I'll have a good look around for it this morning, armed with my Weedol. We have it in 4 different places usually but catching it early suppresses it quite well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I like to see a nice garden but we don't have one, fortunately it's mostly bushes, but the bits in between are rocky and difficult to stand on.


----------



## GMJ

Tbh its been a Godsend in this last year what with the lockdowns and all. I spent a great deal of time in it and this year it has been easier because of last years graft. I still have to finish doing a first pass at weeding it all and I have a couple of smaller cosmetic landscaping jobs to do as well (no rush for them though).

As we have a river at the bottom of the garden the soil is very, very stony so I could spend a month digging stones out where the lawn is bare...which is what I did loads of last year.


----------



## raynipper

I'm happy just to mow but it's amazing how quickly the shrubbery and overhanging trees grow into attack mode when doing the edges on the tractor. I have just filled the trailer with pruning's and still haven't made a dent. How can this be fun?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

So far today I have made friends on the new German forum, regardless of being told on an email a few weeks back I won´t make any new friends.:grin2:
I think they like my sense of humour coz its cheeky. It´s a good forum, very active because so many are doing up the American motorhomes, cars or trucks.
AND many of them are in their 50is, some even 40is the rest under 65, only seen one at 70 so far. 

I have spoken to 3 people in the village and discovered one man can speak some English. 

I have smiled a lot.:laugh:


----------



## raynipper

Pity you didn't make contact before I gave all my RV spares away last year Jan. 

Ray.


----------



## barryd

I finally have something exciting (well to me) to add to this thread. My new bike is coming this afternoon hopefully in the next half hour or so. Its taken me a year to find one suitable and the day it arrives its flipping chucking it down


----------



## barryd

My new toy has arrived! Now I just need a dry road!










Little and Large


----------



## JanHank

I hope you will keep it in the dry and not mistreat it. Nice big seat for your bum and a tiny seat for Michelle's little one.


----------



## raynipper

About August I recon.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

The gardeners and farmers are desperate for rain here, the wind has dried the ground and the last 2 nights frosts haven´t done what is growing any good.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I hope you will keep it in the dry and not mistreat it. Nice big seat for your bum and a tiny seat for Michelle's little one.


I keep looking out of the window to see if its dried up a bit. Not sure I can wait until the morning. Its bigger than it looks on that photo. Loads of room for Michelle and what do you mean a nice big seat for my bum? 

Just need a summer now!


----------



## dghr272

Good idea for a back restraint for Michelle to keep her aboard as you hurtle down the roads.

Spill the beans what is it, make, model, engine etc?

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You should keep the picture to remind you of what a clean bike looks like.


Just sayin like.


----------



## barryd

dghr272 said:


> Good idea for a back restraint for Michelle to keep her aboard as you hurtle down the roads.
> 
> Spill the beans what is it, make, model, engine etc?
> 
> Terry


Its a Piaggio BV350. Ive literally been looking for over a year for a fun bike after we went all over on the little one last year when we couldnt get away. I tried all sorts from a Duke 390 to a Honda Silverwing. None were suitable. With the Arthritis in my knees I struggle to get on and off anything too tall and I like to be able to move my legs around a bit so a while back I decided it would have to be a scooter. I tried a Honda SH300 and it was as dull as dishwater. The Silverwing which is a 600 was lively enough but it looked really dated and weighed as much as an elephant. It was Tuggers (Tugboat) that kept telling me to try a BV350 which he has but I assumed it wouldnt be powerful enough. So we went down to Osset last week and tried this one. I was blown away. I think its maybe been remapped and has a Leo Vince exhaust on as it goes like the absolute clappers and sounds awesome.

I just love scooters now. Having ridden the little one all over Europe and a couple of thousand miles on it last summer in the Dales I just wanted another one just with more power. There are some big hills here and the little Honda is often down to crawling speed on some of them. We are hoping to go touring off up to Scotland or Wales on this one.

Ive just been out on it finally for a test run of about ten miles or so. Absolutely love it. I suspect the neighbours dogs wont though.


----------



## aldra

jiwawa said:


> Ah, I was looking at the pic you attached Jan.
> 
> Any word Sandra? I hope he's more comfortable now.


His eye looks more open now, vision not much improved

Saw a young doctor who felt it looked ok but pressure too high, put him on diuretics , he seemed relieved that Albert will see the consultant on Thursday, he's the guru he said

Mothing in the notes to show they injected anaesthetic three times with no effect, maybe in the anaesthetist notes he said

Even the nurse intervened as the surgeon was annoyed at Albert for moving his eye, I feel the knife Albert told him

Albert told me today, he heard the surgeon said to the anaesthetist, well we did our best, but he just wanted to get out of there, he was shocked by the pain , and then suffered it for 24 hours, but he didn't want me worried

He's had countless ops to remove melonoma tumours many under local anaesthetist, nothing as bad as that, and some were deep and more extensive than first thought

The consultant he sees on Thursday told him absolutely no pain, so something went drastically wrong, but we are hoping it wasn't the op

We won't know till Thursday

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Oh Blimey. That dont sound good Sandra. Pass on my best wishes for a speedy recovery and fingers crossed its ok.


----------



## jiwawa

No, it doesn't sound good. I'm sure it seems a long time till Thu n seeing the consultant. I do hope the pain can be kept in abeyance.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all


I managed most of the day in the garden yesterday just tidying up lawn edges and weeding. We managed a short walk as well as Mrs GMJ was feeling better after her second jab. Weather permitting, more of the same today.


----------



## JanHank

Glad your wife is feeling better G. I hope I won’t have a reaction after my jab today. Other than that appointment I’m free to do whatever I fancy.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks Jan

We think it's because of her MS as it tended to replicate some of the symptoms of a relapse. She was tired last night but knowing her, she probably over did it yesterday. Hopefully another good nights sleep will sort it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We're off to Specsavers this morning, and I also have a retinal scan this afternoon.


----------



## patp

Barry, your joy is palpable! Chris was a scooter lad and still loves them. He bought a Vespa to restore but just didn't find the time. I am terrified of them so no chance of us getting one to take away.

So glad Albert is getting there Sandra.

I have the garden designer coming today. He specialises in natural water. We have plenty of that at the moment but if all goes to plan the pond might go back to how it was i.e. wet in winter and nearly dry in summer.

Before all that have to help Chris clear out old portacabin so that we can, hopefully, move it from the garden before anyone views the house.


----------



## GMJ

I have had a lazy day thus far just being on line and then having a brief walk before lunch. I plan to watch some IPL cricket later for the rest of the afternoon!


----------



## barryd

Still flipping cold and damp here but I think we will be going out to Barnard Castle this afternoon on the bike regardless. Might see if I Can film it. 

Ill be buying some Long Johns at this rate.  Actually thats not a bad idea!


----------



## dghr272

Tip of the day, tidy up your papering gear pdq.

Conversation went something like this, Boss “I see the paste boards and kit is handy, good as I’ve 4 rolls of paper here to freshen up the kitchen”.

Me, “that’ll teach me to tidy up quickly”.:crying:

Hate the paste to wall stuff too. :surprise:

Halfway and stopped for lunch.

Terry


----------



## dghr272

barryd said:


> Still flipping cold and damp here but I think we will be going out to Barnard Castle this afternoon on the bike regardless. Might see if I Can film it.
> 
> Ill be buying some Long Johns at this rate.  Actually thats not a bad idea!


Can you still get the ones with a trap door, for when No.2 are required. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> Still flipping cold and damp here but I think we will be going out to Barnard Castle this afternoon on the bike regardless. Might see if I Can film it.
> Ill be buying some Long Johns at this rate.  Actually thats not a bad idea!


Just about all the Yorkshire vet, farm and family TV progs it's always cold and wet. Soggy cows an sheep.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

dghr272 said:


> Halfway and stopped for lunch.
> 
> Terry


Just as well you got that one the right way up Terry!


----------



## barryd

dghr272 said:


> Can you still get the ones with a trap door, for when No.2 are required. :surprise:
> 
> Terry


God knows. Not something I would ever have considered buying but I think you are talking about the all in one outfits from the Cowboy films 

Bought some in Boyes in Barnard castle. Absolute rubbish.

It was cold out on the bike but the sun finally came out just as we got home. This is the back lane behind our house.

Yes, I am the village yobbo!


----------



## JanHank

Makes a funny noise, sounds like a sheep.


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> Makes a funny noise, sounds like a sheep.


It set the sheep off baa baa ...... baz

Terry


----------



## barryd

The local dogs dont seem to like it thats for sure.


----------



## raynipper

Wish we had a hilarious laughter tab. He Ha he.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

Please be careful on that Baz. I can't do bikes of any sort, too much fun.


----------



## barryd

erneboy said:


> Please be careful on that Baz. I can't do bikes of any sort, too much fun.


Yes I will (ish). I was going to get something much more powerful but its fast enough to be honest. Way faster than I expected. Its all about useable power really. I only want it for B roads, maybe the Lake District and the Dales really but its powerful and comfy enough to cross entire countries if you feel inclined without hopefully losing your licence.


----------



## jiwawa

That reminds me of a bike that travelled maybe a couple of miles, then passed my house at something like 5 in the morning and went on his way towards Bangor - and I could hear him for miles. I never warmed to him!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are off shopping in Carmarthen this morning: new curtains for the living room and grass fertiliser for the...err...grass! We'll pop into Debenhams as well just to see if there are any bargains to be had in their closing down sale.

I might even stump up for a sarnie for lunch too!

Living the dream....


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> That reminds me of a bike that travelled maybe a couple of miles, then passed my house at something like 5 in the morning and went on his way towards Bangor - and I could hear him for miles. I never warmed to him!


What do men feel when they rev up motorbikes, scooters and even mopeds, if a car made that din it would fail the MOT why do they get away with being so noisy.

I will maybe tell you later what I'm doing today because at the moment I haven't a clue, but there will be something.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> What do men feel when they rev up motorbikes, scooters and even mopeds, if a car made that din it would fail the MOT why do they get away with being so noisy.


Strangely enough Jan, the last time I looked into this it was the opposite: cars in the UK were not measured on exhaust noise but bikes were. I was modifying the exhaust on my TVR and all I could find at the time was that the exhaust should be proprietary and not deliberately tampered with. I think it said that bikes were measured on sound.

This was around 2007 though.

Now the coppers were different thing as I found out when I overtook a cop car. I was driving quite legally and well within the speed limit but they pulled me as when I overtook them, their car vibrated as my exhaust was so loud! :grin2:

I had chopped the silencer out of it mind so it did sound like a NASCAR. They said they didn't mind (and loved my TVR) but if a traffic plod stopped me they might have a different view! I replaced the exhaust after that as they were good blokes and local to me at the time, so I didn't want to be seen to be taking the ****.

As I say, this was back in the noughties so standards may have changed over here since then.


----------



## barryd

It is a bit loud. Didnt seem too bad when I bought it. I think you can possibly alter the baffle in it to change the sound. It's just past an mot so it's legal. I think I might still be a Hooligan.


----------



## barryd

Anyway I'm not going out on it today, weather is awful and I'm up in Newton aycliffe waiting to get the van fridge removed.


----------



## raynipper

Glorious bike weather down here Baz. Just sayin.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> It is a bit loud. Didnt seem too bad when I bought it. I think you can possibly alter the baffle in it to change the sound. It's just past an mot so it's legal. I think I might still be a Hooligan.


Yes you´re not the only one that thinks that. >

I have been looking for something and found something else I was looking for a few days ago and couldn´t find.
It´s a report of the holiday we had in Poland when we found the church Hans was taken to in a horse drawn sleigh when he was 3 or 4.
He and his Mother had gone to stay there with a cousin to get away from the bombing in the west.

I have started to read it and also found the place on Google earth, I will be reading my report and remembering the lovely people and the super holiday we had.
The church was in Jesiorany and the place we stayed in a strangers garden for a week was at Potryty. You wont remember me telling you about it in 2016, but the young woman at the information center in Jesiorany had told us we could stay by this lake in Potryty, we had just stopped on this sand road (a lot of those in Poland) wondering where she meant as it didn´t look very promising, when a man who spoke no English or German asked in sign language, if he could help, I told him in sign language we wanted somewhere to stop and sleep, he pointed to his big garden and we stayed there for a week. While we were there a priest was called :smile2: because he spoke very good German and some English. We kept in touch for a few years and then just lost contact. 
Not the right place to put this maybe, I just got carried away 0



Here is where we stood the marker on the right and on the left the lake where Shade swam.


----------



## jiwawa

I DO remember that Jan - the kindness of ordinary people just shone out. Can't believe it's so long ago.


----------



## barryd

Still cold here but brightening up. The Fridge is out of the van and my bloke is working on it and I have just fitted some 30, 50 and 70 mph markers on the bike as the Speedo is in KPH. Wont stop me getting nicked though I bet. 

New garden bench has just arrived. Oh what Joy I will have putting that together (not). Off out to Richmond then Barnard Castle in a bit, in the car I might add. Michelle refuses to go out on the bike until it warms up a bit. Lightweight.


----------



## JanHank

Left hand drive eh? :grin2:


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Left hand drive eh? :grin2:


Funny girl! Its a UK bike but clearly the Italian couldnt be arsed to put in a UK speedo.


----------



## bilbaoman

Barnard Castle is that the place Spec Savers train thier staff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

They need to do better then, we went yesterday, they logged us in, and we sat waiting for ages, I eventually got pissed off enough to ask what was going on, "oh, we didn't know you were here", rubbish they logged us in at the door, they have to its part of the companies Covid rules, no one in without an appointment, almost two hours later we got out, loads of staff standing around doing nothing.


----------



## bilbaoman

Should have visited the Barnard Castle branch no waiting as its self service recomended by a top ex public employee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think I'd rather have a qualified optometrist than do it myself.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Off to Llandeilo this morning to pick up a prescription. We'll take a flask with us and have a coffee in a nice country lay by we know.

Then batch cooking this afternoon: chillis and bolognaises today. Hopefully Mrs GMJ might let me watch some IPL cricket on telly then.


----------



## raynipper

We, quick basic shop before picking up friend to have her jab. Drop her off and hope the insurance co is still open to register small kms and hope for refund. Then off to Brits who are selling up to take tea and cake. Try to get a bit of mowing in and prepare for big lunch tomorrow. Whew and people ask what we do all day.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lizs birthday today, she wants a couple of plants so we'll be doing that, maybe grab some lunch if it warms up a bit.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Lizs birthday today, she wants a couple of plants so we'll be doing that, maybe grab some lunch if it warms up a bit.


here's one...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Plant

...and here's another one:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lynda_La_Plante

:grin2:


----------



## JanHank

Exciting start, I´ve already cut the grass before the rain that's forecast arrives.


----------



## GMJ

I was thinking of doing ours later and getting it down to its summer length but we have a potential frost coming overnight, so will see what its like tomorrow. I don't scalp it anyway - even in summer - but I'm in no rush to get to the summer length as its only April (just!).


----------



## patp

Quick dog walk then off to the optician before a lady comes to home check me as a dog fosterer! She runs a Greyhound rescue but rehomes other dogs too. I noticed on FB that they were looking for a foster home for an Irish Greyhound called Molly who is terminally ill with mammary tumours. She was found, with others, in a farmyard very thin, rotten teeth and in pain. She is too poorly to operate on so we will just keep her pain free and comfortable for as long as we can.

Optician advised me to go private for a GP consultation after I described the way I was treated at my GP practice. She mentioned thyroid again. I am so flippin' busy that I am struggling to find the energy to fight my corner. The practice manager never did ring me back. I chased it up but she is off sick.


----------



## erneboy

barryd said:


> ................ Michelle refuses to go out on the bike until it warms up a bit. Lightweight.


Let her tick over for 5 minutes before you mount up. That'll warm her up a bit.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Quick dog walk then off to the optician before a lady comes to home check me as a dog fosterer! She runs a Greyhound rescue but rehomes other dogs too. I noticed on FB that they were looking for a foster home for an Irish Greyhound called Molly who is terminally ill with mammary tumours. She was found, with others, in a farmyard very thin, rotten teeth and in pain. *She is too poorly to operate on *so we will just keep her pain free and comfortable for as long as we can.
> 
> Optician advised me to go private for a GP consultation after I described the way I was treated at my GP practice. She mentioned thyroid again. I am so flippin' busy that I am struggling to find the energy to fight my corner. The practice manager never did ring me back. I chased it up but she is off sick.


So why not put the poor thing out of its misery.


----------



## patp

They assess them all, Jan. If they think that euthanasia is best then that is what happens. Once she got plenty of pain relief she seemed a really happy dog so they are giving her however long she has left to enjoy some pampering. Believe me they are not a rich charity and they are not sentimental either.


----------



## aldra

Nothing today

My feet and ankles have flared so struggling to get down stairs was all I could do

A couple of gin and tonics this evening and the pain is easing now but I can’t weight bear yet

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

I managed 6 x bolognaise sauces and 4 x Chilli's yesterday. I have started to use 50% mince and 50% quorn now in my mince based meals. Healthier and cheaper plus better for the environment. When mixed in with a bit of meat we don't notice it. As the texture is different we noticed it when I did a pure quorn meal once, just to test it.

Anyhoo...nowt much planned for today. Maybe a walk later if Mrs GMJ is up to it plus there's rugby on the telly this afternoon too.

If the grass is dry this morning I may give that a cut before we go away for our second trip of the year on Monday. We are off to Pembrey Country Park again but the forecast looks iffy for Monday to say the least.


----------



## JanHank

I will be making sourdough bread, the starter has been a week in progress and as I have never made it before I’m keen to find out how it goes, no yeast to be added because it has made its own over the week. 
The starter lasts forever in the fridge according to the internet bakers, each time you take some out of the jar you just add a bit more flour and water and the process continues.


----------



## raynipper

Just tried to upload a mp3 file of my wife making bread the first time and it stuck to just about everything while she is hysterics. But it won't load.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> here's one...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Plant
> 
> ...and here's another one:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lynda_La_Plante
> 
> :grin2:


Liz says you're not clever and you're not funny.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Just tried to upload a mp3 file of my wife making bread the first time and it stuck to just about everything while she is hysterics. But it won't load.
> 
> Ray.


MP3 not a valid upload Ray, you could put it on your website or in the cloud and link to it though.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Just tried to upload a mp3 file of my wife making bread the first time and it stuck to just about everything while she is hysterics. But it won't load.
> 
> Ray.


Upload to where Ray? Directly to the forum or Youtube? Stick it on youtube and just copy the link.

Ive promised to assemble the new garden bench today, fix a bush that climbs up the garden wall  and clean the car out before going out to freeze to death on the bike. Nice and sunny here but blooming cold still.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Read the structions Barry, don't try to wing it, the bench will have some too.


----------



## patp

We went "out" last night!! Our local pub has a new chef and he decided he could devise a "garden" menu. It was really good. We had the seafood sharing platter from a North Norfolk smokehouse, soda bread, followed by rhubarb crumble 

Not much on today except try to stay warm with no heating. Might have to go to the pub again tonight


----------



## JanHank

JanHank;3156365[B said:


> ]I will be making sourdough bread[/B],


This bread had better turn out better than any loaf I have made before otherwise I won´t be making another, what a todo, now it has to be left to rise between (wait for it) 4 and 24 hours.

I´m sure bakeries can´t make this much fuss, the kneading takes an age and I may not have done it enough, do the last 10 minutes by hand they say, my arms 
couldn´t take anymore.


----------



## aldra

Jan the hairy bikers made a sourdough rye bread 

The culture I think was yeast, beer and rye flour left for 24 hours

Then add the white flour and proceed as usual

On their Swedish trip

I haven’t tried it but I do make 100% rye soda bread which is fantastic with cheese

Doing nothing much today foot and left knee still inflamed , was painful all night

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Read the structions Barry, don't try to wing it, the bench will have some too.


There wasnt any really, just a crap diagram and a packet full of screws and bolts. I managed it though, eventually.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah we got a cheap set of drawers for the back bedroom from B&M last week and just a sheet with squiggly lines on it to put it together, fortunately, it was an easy job, quite solid too surprisingly.


----------



## aldra

Albert has been over the pond top dressing pots, and replacing hostas, he may clip back the ivy 

He crawls across a couple of boards but has never fallen in yet

Bringing it back to summer when we can enjoy a glass of wine out there

The pots of geraniums unfortunately are not yet ready to go back there so another crawling session will be necessary

The water lilies are growing in both ponds, we split it this year and put some into the fish pond, it was a bit vigorous for the top wildlife pond

We’ve got loads of frog spawn in there so no slugs again this year hopefully 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Is anyone going to the pub? Where did you get your thermals from?


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Considering that I had nowt to do yesterday I managed to fill the day nicely. I had a bit of a tidy up/clear out in the garage and then mowed the lawns. I took them down to their summer length yesterday however we had a frost overnight which is a bit annoying. Oh well never mind.

Plugging the MH in this morning as we are off on our second trip of the year tomorrow: just down to Pembrey C&MC site for 4 nights. Then off food shopping in Carmarthen.

This afternoon is wall to wall sport. Newcastle v Arsenal kicks off at 2.00 and rugby at 3.00. I'm a Newcastle supported (but haven't been to see them for the best art of 20 years now) and my son supports the Arse, so I'll watch the first half before the rugby starts. We'll probably be 3 nil down by then but its good for a bit of inter family banter.


----------



## patp

Our pub supplied us with blankets Barry 

Need to go shopping today. Otherwise just a day of doing chores. Should clean the windows as looks like the house will be on the market Tuesday or Wednesday. Of course the weather will change then I expect.

At my optician appointment she advised me to go see a private GP! I have still not had a reply from my complaint to the practice manager. Must be several weeks now. Optician mentioned thyroid Kev.


----------



## GMJ

I can't think of much worse than sitting on a damp bench with no back to it; in Welsh weather in April drinking cold beer in cold conditions...

...I live 20 meters away from the village pub garden but at home I can get better and cheaper beer; soft furnishings; warmth; and a personal toilet!!


----------



## fdhadi

We were at Pooley Bridge yesterday and the car park attendant mentioned they were having a Car Boot Sale there today. 
For some very strange reason I acted very interested. 

I have never been to a car boot sale before so why would I want to go now?
I have enough junk of my own so why would I want to buy anybody else’s?


----------



## raynipper

Yep, repeat chilly am and bright sun. So dining with friends in the conservatory will cause problems. We try to heat the whole house by keeping the heat in but always when friends come to dine they complain it's far too hot and can we open all the doors. Bang goes the stored heat so cold evening and heaters on for the last episode of Line of Duty.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman

I cannot understand why you have to sit outside the pubs in the UK here in the Basque country you can sit inside between the hours of 6-30am till 9-30am and 1pm till 4pm i asked one of the bar owners why these hours he told me the goverment had reached an agreement with the virus not to go into the bars during these hours


----------



## JanHank

fdhadi said:


> We were at Pooley Bridge yesterday and the car park attendant mentioned they were having a Car Boot Sale there today.
> For some very strange reason I acted very interested.
> 
> I have never been to a car boot sale before so why would I want to go now?
> I have enough junk of my own so why would I want to buy anybody else's?


Hans used to love car boot sales and charity shops, "_You never know what you might find that you didn´t know you wanted_" he said.
He bought quite a lot of things, things I have to get rid of now :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

My effort yesterday was well worth it, the *Sourdough bread*. It tastes smashing.
Next time I won´t be making the fuss these recipes tell me though, I have enough *starter* to supply a bakery so won´t have that performance for a while and I will use my bread tins, not putting the dough in baskets and then turning them onto the tray when they are ready for the oven, I also won´t wait any longer than necessary for them to rise they´ll go in the oven when they are tall enough. I floured the clothes in the baskets really well, but one stuck and they both lost height by moving them. I´ve been baking bread long enough now to know when its time to cook.

Anyway up, here it is, my first attempt at Sourdough bread and it tastes wonderful and even wonderfuller with cheese on top. Made with 3 flours Strong White Rye and Spelt


----------



## raynipper

Just went out to annihilate some more Dandelions on my lawn and a big cock pheasant sat there looking at me. But of course as soon as I pulled my camera out he started heading for the hedge.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Just went out to annihilate some more Dandelions on my lawn and a big cock pheasant sat there looking at me. But of course as soon as I pulled my camera out he started heading for the hedge.
> 
> Ray.


Funny that Ray as they do that around here when I get my gun out too :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We went to look at a van in Bradford yesterday, another pile of crap, then we went over to Baldwin at Halifax but they were all too expensive except one that was there last year, selling for a customer, it is a 57 plate, 21k miles and thr right layout for us, but it has not been looked after, exterior has a damaged bumper and a bit of damage to the back panel which would be fixable, but inside the shower tray was covered in silicone, veneer curling everywhere and some missing, and it had signs of damp everywhere, it was very tempting, but I'm not up to that level of work anymore sadly and to have it done would not make sense even at £20k


----------



## barryd

Just fitted some new wheel trims to the van. Crippling. 

They look nice so the price has gone up £500 now Kev and you better get an offer in before it gets cleaned! Just the fridge and a new bit of floor to do and its good to go! 

Hoping to get a ride in to Richmondshire but its not as sunny as its supposed to be. No doubt Michelle will leave it too late again and we will get caught in another blizzard.


----------



## aldra

Alberts gone to take back the pressure washer which has stopped working

Bought from Screwfix so should be straightforward, he won’t buy the same make again as that’s two that have failed in a short time

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not sure I could go to £500 Barry, that's pushing it a bit.

Oddly I saw a really nice Tiki R reg at Balwins in Halifaxe yesterday.

Sold but

https://richardbaldwinmotorhomes.uk/listings/swift-kon-tiki-640-6/


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are off away in the MH for 4 nights today









We are going to Pembrey C&MC site which is just outside Pembrey Country Park. It's a lovely park which we aim to explore a bit more this time. It's perfect for our ebikes plus its on the coast so great for beach walks too. The coastal Millennium Path/cycle track is also very close so we'll try that this time too.

As its fairly local to us we wont set off until 11.20-ish and we'll stop near Carmarthen for our lunch.

Its the first time since Sept last year that Mrs GMJ will get to ride up front in the MH as well, as on all our trips since then she has driven the car.


----------



## raynipper

Lookin good here after the usual white frost. Typical Monday morning washing and tidying up after yesterdays protracted six hour lunch.
Still having to spend time trying to work out how Line of Duty ended. Even they had to add an appendix to tie up lose ends. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Please don't put a spoiler up for LoD Ray...we'll watch it on catch up in a week's time!

Grey start here in west Wales with rain forecast all day. I'm hoping it will relent when we get to site as I want to put the awning up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Have a good trip G.



We're going to familiarise ourselves with our new van, and see if I can back it onto our steep drive.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Have a good trip G.
> 
> We're going to familiarise ourselves with our new van, and see if I can back it onto our steep drive.


Did I miss this?

What have you bought Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's a follow up from the van I mentioned at Baldwin the other day which was an Ace, I did a search and a different model popped up on Ebay so we went down to Hinkley with a bag of cash and bought it. Its an 07 Ace Sienna rear lounge 29k miles.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> It's a follow up from the van I mentioned at Baldwin the other day which was an Ace, I did a search and a different model popped up on Ebay so we went down to Hinkley with a bag of cash and bought it. Its an 07 Ace Sienna rear lounge 29k miles.


Nice one matey.









Any plans to get away yet?

Pop some photos up when you get a min.


----------



## patp

Congratulations Kev!

Have a great trip, Graham.

Nothing planned except blooming housework. House goes live on the market tomorrow so as houses are moving fast we had better get the windows cleaned etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No plans just now, not even insured yet, there are a couple of little jobs to do, it has Remis blinds and the drivers door one rattles like hell, drove me bonkers.

This a year newer, but the same except for the fridge.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Have a good trip G.
> 
> We're going to familiarise ourselves with our new van, and *see if I can back it onto our steep drive.*


Well? Is it now buried in the side of the house or did you manage it?


----------



## raynipper

Pudsey_Bear said:


> It's a follow up from the van I mentioned at Baldwin the other day which was an Ace, I did a search and a different model popped up on Ebay so we went down to Hinkley with a bag of cash and bought it. Its an 07 Ace Sienna rear lounge 29k miles.


Yes I missed that as well Kev. Now we know.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We only saw the van noon yesterday so you've not missed much, the drive is a cow, it is steep at the front and we're on a steep hill so has to be reversed in, remember juddergate? But it went on fairly easily but I wouldn't want to have to do it every day.


----------



## barryd

Lets ave some pics then!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I posted a vidjo.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I posted a vidjo.


Yeah but we wanna see yours!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Okay, they WhatsApped these to me yesterday

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8zvwy7n9psqghqd/WhatsApp Video 2021-05-02 at 12.52.58.mp4?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/m4dytkzudh9rhrq/WhatsApp Video 2021-05-02 at 12.53.45.mp4?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6qhoamjl86w0s6n/WhatsApp Video 2021-05-02 at 12.54.54.mp4?dl=0

This last one is a test for myself, it's a copy of the last one above so I can see if a different way of posting works with videos

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6qhoamjl86w0s6n/WhatsApp Video 2021-05-02 at 12.54.54.mp4?raw=1


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm it does make a difference, the test one goes straight into playing but you have to click play on the other 3, is that the same for you?


----------



## raynipper

Apart from the steering wheel being on the wrong side and a bit of back bumper missing, it looks OK Kev.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Have a great break Graham.

And congrats on the new van Kev!


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Okay, they WhatsApped these to me yesterday
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8zvwy7n9psqghqd/WhatsApp Video 2021-05-02 at 12.52.58.mp4?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/m4dytkzudh9rhrq/WhatsApp Video 2021-05-02 at 12.53.45.mp4?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6qhoamjl86w0s6n/WhatsApp Video 2021-05-02 at 12.54.54.mp4?dl=0
> 
> This last one is a test for myself, it's a copy of the last one above so I can see if a different way of posting works with videos
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6qhoamjl86w0s6n/WhatsApp Video 2021-05-02 at 12.54.54.mp4?raw=1


Looks nice that Kev in good nick by the looks of it. Nice big rear lounge!! Once you have joined the Rear Lounge club you will never look back!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We always used to have a rear lounge on the first few vans then we got a front lounge/mid kitchen and that worked too, but we were wanting a shorter van but a lot of rear lounges have a useless to us dinette which just ads extra length and parking is harder in villages.

I am in two minds about having a van at all, but if we didn't have one I'd get no holiday at all, I've not been away at all since October 2019, this is a suck it and see for me at the moment, and if it is no longer my thing then it'll get sold on.


----------



## raynipper

Personally I don't like a rear lounge and uncomfortable bed. Gimmee a walk round permanent bed any day.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

That would be nice but it al takes up space and to be honest, we usually find van beds quite comfortable, I usually sleep better when away.


----------



## barryd

I think they put a lot of effort into the rear lounge bed in Our ancient Kontiki. It was after all back in the day Swifts Flagship van. Its actually really comfy and massive. I sleep better on that than I have in any bed I can remember. Quick to make up as well.


----------



## dghr272

barryd said:


> I think they put a lot of effort into the rear lounge bed in Our ancient Kontiki. It was after all back in the day Swifts Flagship van. Its actually really comfy and massive. I sleep better on that than I have in any bed I can remember. Quick to make up as well.


Yeah agree, obviously depends on the quality of the cushions and their layout, our Arapaho rear lounge bed is just fine for a really good nights sleep.

When we had a static van with a walk around bed we had to change the mattress to a better quality one after the first season using it as the one supplied with the new van was woeful.

It's all down to to quality.

Terry


----------



## JanHank

I´ve put a mattress topper on my side, I find its much kinder to my hip and back.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We had a bit of an old farts lie down on the way home and it was nice and firm for us, we will be using it as two singles.


----------



## dghr272

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We had a bit of an old farts lie down on the way home and it was nice and firm for us, we will be using it as two singles.


Just watch your back when performing the lovers leap. :surprise::grin2:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

There'll be none of that malarkey in the van


----------



## patp

Busy bee yesterday. Dentist. More shopping. More kitchen viewing. Lots of online research.

Having had the optician tell me, the other day, that I might need a thyroid test, yesterday the dentist told me I might need a diabetes test. Having heard of my experience she advised me to find a private GP! Not heard a word after my complaint to my GP (I had one shout at me!) so I phoned to ask to speak to the practice manager again. She is still off sick  

While on the subject - has anyone noticed link selling going on at opticians and dentist? Opticians always tries to sell me new frames and added extras. Now dentist wants to sell me a mouth spray and fluoride toothpaste! I queried that all toothpaste contains fluoride nowadays and she snapped - get some Colgate fluoride then!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I lost confidence in the medical profession years ago, good money and decent working condition seems to be the reason for getting into that game, not wanting to help people.

As for the opticians, why do I have to pay almost as much for getting lenses fitted to my current frames as new ones, not helping to save the planet there are we.


----------



## patp

New dentist also told me that I need a scale and polish. My old dentist (defected to private practice) used to do it and always told me that I was "boring" as never needed much done to my teeth. New dentist told me to book in with the hygienist who is private and will charge me £52. 

I have done some research and I am entitled to an NHS scale and polish if the dentist has recommended one. This would cost me £25. On querying it today the receptionist tells me that the dentist is not trained as well as the hygienist is! I will get a much better job done by her apparently.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Robbing barstewards.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm plucking up the courage to take this laptop back to PC World, I'm not frightened is jsut all the mundane questions they ask and having to stand around while they ask everyone in front of me the same questions, and them having to contact PC World support coz they don't have a clue and it being the same number as customer service and always busy. NIGHTMARE.


----------



## barryd

Vans away again, getting the floor and the fridge sorted hopefully and the front mud flaps stuck back on. Very cold but sunny ride back.

Kev. Will they take that laptop back now, you have had it a while? If they do follow the advice this time and get something with an SSD!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't think they will take it back Barry unless it has a serious problem, as for the drive, I have only ever had one dodgy HDD since about 1992 I have no need for anything faster than a HDD so I don't see the point.


----------



## JanHank

I have also been to the dentist today, not to have anything done, but to arrange an appointment with an `expert´, who is in Berlin, to have a look in my mouth to make sure what my dentist wants to do is correct. What a performance, I need a few teeth crowned, it seems my dentist (or any other) can´t be trusted to know what needs doing.

Just had my usual Wednesdays hour chat with Heike.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I don't think they will take it back Barry unless it has a serious problem, as for the drive, I have only ever had one dodgy HDD since about 1992 I have no need for anything faster than a HDD so I don't see the point.


I thought you had been complaining it was dead slow. SSD makes a massive difference. Rare to find laptops with the old HDD's in now. I had a black and white Thinkpad that weighed about three tons and windows 3.1 back in 1992 but I wouldn't want the flaming thing back now. :lol: I think they were north of £1500


----------



## raynipper

Cor what a palaver today. Just back from seeing the anaesthetist for some pre opp checks before the opp next wednesday. Mainly consisted of asking lots of questions they already know all the answers to. Medical history and previous opps, allergies and medication, etc. etc. The only physical thing he did was take my bp again and as coping with communicating in French and the white coat syndrome it was higher than normal. Then seeing the admissions secretary who asked all the same questions again and presented me with a glossy brochure like a hotel publicity. 

Lots of forms exonerating the hospital and staff from anything and a number I need to call the evening before the opp to try and fit me in somewhere. All this for a spot on my nose that might be cancerous and because of that it's all free.

Back home trying to decipher all the entry and medical forms with a bucket of tea.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Don´t they have interpreters in French hospitals Ray? They do here.


----------



## patp

Spain has stopped offering interpreters. You have to take your own now.


----------



## raynipper

Not to my knowledge Jan. Usually the odd medical staff and surgeons do speak English but only after you have exhausted your French. It's their way of forcing you to learn their language and in my opinion quite right.
We can cope with most things it just at times they either speak too quickly or put a few phrases in not heard before. You know like colloquial English which doesn't translate. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> I thought you had been complaining it was dead slow. SSD makes a massive difference. Rare to find laptops with the old HDD's in now. I had a black and white Thinkpad that weighed about three tons and windows 3.1 back in 1992 but I wouldn't want the flaming thing back now. :lol: I think they were north of £1500


It is slow but I think it is not the HDD, it is slower the the one it replaced much much slower also slower than Lizs 9 nine year old Dell i3 4gb.


----------



## patp

The Senior GP at my practice has just phoned me. He is my usual doctor. He started off by apologising for not phoning me earlier and then for the behaviour of the GP I saw recently. He has spoken to her and she did admit to being a "bit grumpy" with me. I explained that shouting at a patient is not just grumpy it is very rude and scary. He agreed. I also told him that she gave me no treatment for the problem I had attended for or for another problem I raised while there. He pricked his ears up at that.

She is not going to be formally disciplined and I agreed to that as they are all under extreme pressure. 

We then went on to discuss my double vision and ongoing Zinc deficiency. I am going in to see him in a day or so for an eye examination. He is going to prescribe again the high dose Zinc supplement that I was on. We discussed thyroid issues and it turns out that I have anti thyroid antibodies which I have never been told about! He insists that there are no other indicators of thyroid problems but I will be doing more research.

All in all a satisfying discussion.


----------



## aldra

There would be a hue and cry if interpreters were not standard here

It is not permitted to use family members or friends

My daughter, NHS manager ,says a large % of her budget is used on interpreters , but that prob depends on the local population 

They are free a service for the patient but an expensive add on for the NHS and Education ect 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

I have not needed a translator for medical reasons yet. But when I asked to have a translator available at the Tribunal last month because legal terms were outside my understanding. I was told I could have one present but at my own expense. Once again the judge spoke slowly and deliberately so I could understand.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not looking forward to a week of tablet use, but I did at least manage to upload a picture of our valley from Dropbox which is not very user friendly on devices.


----------



## greygit

I speak little Spanish and with short term memory loss I cant see that changing very much in the near future.
But I I've jiust spent over week in hospital here in Spain and with the help of my phone translate app and the young nurses who speak quite good English I managed OK.


----------



## patp

Sorry to hear that you have not been well GG.

I have a podiatrist appointment followed by a another session with the optician where they try to persuade me that my titanium frames are worn out after just a year or two.

House is not, officially, on the market but someone wanted to view it today. Now coming on Saturday. I am so attached to this house that I am finding it difficult to part with it.


----------



## JanHank

What a busy bee I have been today, hoovered and dusted all round this morning, had my lunch then a rest, after that cut the grass/weeds and as I was backing the mower into the shed it started to rain, how was that for timing :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

Hopefully it will stay fine, but the forecast says rain, if it stays dry I will do a bit in the garden as the wind has at last stopped for now. 
So as usual its an IF day.


----------



## patp

No appointments today except to go pick up a prescription for zinc that the doctor has specially ordered for me. We had a long telephone consultation, after my complaint, and all of a sudden things are moving forward in the, hopefully, right direction. For Kev (and Liz) a thank you for pointing me to a forum giving support over thyroid matters. It turns out that I have anti thyroid antibodies in my blood. I would not have known if they had not encouraged me to get my test results and push for an explanation.

On the home front we have two viewings for our house tomorrow. This means lots of clearing up and dusting. Both prospective buyers have sold their houses so will be in a position to move quickly. We are chain free so it could all kick off quickly. Eeeek! We may well end up living in the van. Chris is trying to demolish a lean to shed that he, obviously, built too well as it is putting up a strong resistance. It must go so that we can finish off erecting the new, six foot, boundary fence.

We have hired a floor sanding/grinding machine to sand off the whole of the floor of the new bungalow. Chris tells me that it has a very strong will of its own and he doubts that I will be able to manage it.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> No appointments today except to go pick up a prescription for zinc that the doctor has specially ordered for me. We had a long telephone consultation, after my complaint, and all of a sudden things are moving forward in the, hopefully, right direction. For Kev (and Liz) a thank you for pointing me to a forum giving support over thyroid matters. It turns out that I have anti thyroid antibodies in my blood. I would not have known if they had not encouraged me to get my test results and push for an explanation.
> 
> On the home front we have two viewings for our house tomorrow. This means lots of clearing up and dusting. Both prospective buyers have sold their houses so will be in a position to move quickly. We are chain free so it could all kick off quickly. Eeeek! We may well end up living in the van. Chris is trying to demolish a lean to shed that he, obviously, built too well as it is putting up a strong resistance. It must go so that we can finish off erecting the new, six foot, boundary fence.
> 
> We have hired a floor sanding/grinding machine to sand off the whole of the floor of the new bungalow. Chris tells me that it has a very strong will of its own and he doubts that I will be able to manage it.


Surprising what you can glean from this forum, hopefully you will soon be sorted with the thyroid business Pat.

Suddenly your bungalow building seems to be coming towards completion, time for a picture or two me thinks. :laugh:


----------



## patp

Long way off completion Jan  The electrician will not come until we have a kitchen plan and the first fix plumbing has been done. It takes time to design a kitchen so that is holding us up. After above we will need to find plasterers, get them to come, choose internal doors and woodwork, find carpenters and get them to come, choose flooring, get them to come, build kitchen, get them to come etc etc etc.

Photos in your dreams. I have lots on the ipad as it is easy to use to take photos and I can send them to facebook and, sometimes in an email. Haven't got time to mess around with mhf system. It doesn't let me log in so I have to get in via an old post on my laptop.


----------



## JanHank

Been beggering about with the computer, contacted Apple and spoke to Paul, a very nice man in Athens who tried to help, but then wanted to pass me on to someone more knowledgeable about the photos app than him, but I was cut off and heard no more. All my pictures are in the cloud on the phone & iPad, but not on the iMac. 
Older ones are on my external hard drive so haven´t lost anything important.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We have our son staying with us this weekend...he of the Covid transmission at Xmas! It's the first time we have seen him since then. He arrived yesterday at around 2pm which gave me time to empty the MH and give it a good bottoming out ready for our next trip...which is next Friday (we are off to Cardiff for 3 nights and Cirencester for another 11). WEe always clean it as soon as we get home so it's all ***** and span and ready to go.

So today will be a morning of sitting around catching up, then this afternoon we'll watch some rugby together on the telly. I like watching rugby with him as he is a current player and knows his stuff.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nothing doing today, Liz has jabberwocky on the morrow.


----------



## JanHank

I´ve got it I my head to take the van down to the Ferry for couple of hours later and have a walk along the Dam. Although there´s some sunshine still after a wonderful start to the morning, the clouds keep interfering.


----------



## raynipper

We are entertaining today and being entertained tomorrow. Gotta try and find time to clean car and prepare for it's MOT.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I have made a separate thread for my pictures for today, it was a lovely afternoon, the fields of rape are blooming, I passed several gardens that are full of yellow and red tulips, very pretty. The trees are beginning to look green, I´m sure the leaves are normal out at this time of year, but they are struggling to open still. Trees that have catkins on are VERY noisy with the busy bees.

Next to no traffic of course in this area, just a few cars.


----------



## aldra

Alberts eye seem to be taking a long time, still sore but maybe we are impatient

If it doesn’t improve we may need to reduce our van weight back to 3,500 

Not sure how the tow bar will impact on that, but we need to tour with the electric tricycle if I have any chance of independence

Walking far is no longer a possibility, but the gas generator could go

Most of the garage is given over to shadow

I’m sure we could reduce it to 3500, wether or not it stayed at that?

We’ve decided not to insure , the van hasn’t moved for so long and won’t move for sometime yet , Albert can’t drive it, we are hoping his consultant is right and he will get back his licence

I think it was early 2019 the last time we went away

And at almost £500 a year for insurance it seems ridiculous for a van that never moves

Would be almost impossible to steal from our drive, a tight fit, 6ft double locked gates

And is guarded by a hound from hell

Would he bite, unfortunately he would, he guards his garden which is why no one can enter , all is locked , the entrance a double gate with the inside locked, excellent for delivery, he can’t reach them

He’s 13 , not in the best of health, his teeth are good, and still is a dog from hell

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Our lad is still here but will depart some time this morning after we have fed him some bacon sarnies. After that it's food shopping for me, I don't like going later on a Sunday as a rule, as it's much busier but needs must. 

This afternoon I'll probably watch some rugby on BT Sports.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just a bit of shopping and lizs jab for today. Wish the weather was like in the picture but its cold wet n windy again


----------



## raynipper

Another six hour lunch for us and after yesterdays five hour lunch it's a struggle.
But no more activity on the lawn now it smells a bit of diesel.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Can't you just get cheap and cheerful "Fire and Theft" Sandra? Unless you can find one that does fire only? You could try NFU as they seem to tailor make their policies.

Usual dog walk first then will see what the time is before Sunday lunch at the village pub in the garden. If time I will do an hour or so in the bungalow sweeping the ground concrete up into piles to shovel it out. I was trying with a Henry Hoover yesterday but far too much so will use that to finish off when all the sweeping is done.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> If time I will do an hour or so in the bungalow sweeping the ground concrete up into piles to shovel it out. *I was trying with a Henry Hoover yesterday *but far too much so will use that to finish off when all the sweeping is done.


I´m not sure, but is it wise to use a domestic hoover for concrete dust? I know it buggered one of ours when we used it here to do what you want to do with Henry.


----------



## patp

Probably not Jan. We bought it for this job as the alternative was to sweep and sweep and sweep again. If it is bujjered at the end it is a shame but needs must.


----------



## Drew

Pudsey_Bear said:


> It's a follow up from the van I mentioned at Baldwin the other day which was an Ace, I did a search and a different model popped up on Ebay so *we went down to Hinkley with a bag of cash and bought it. Its an 07 Ace Sienna rear lounge 29k miles.*


Congratulations Kev, but have I missed something? Other than the new van mentioned above I haven't heard of it mentioned or seen any photographs of it since. A few photographs would be appreciated, don't keep us in the dark.


----------



## barryd

Finally it looks like a better day, sunny early on at least and a max of 17c so fingers crossed we will be doing a long ride out on the bike through some of the best of the North Yorkshire dales around Swaledale and Wensleydale.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> I´m not sure, but is it wise to use a domestic hoover for concrete dust? I know it buggered one of ours when we used it here to do what you want to do with Henry.


The Henry's are pretty strong beasties. I am a member of a motoring forum and all the blokes use them in their garages as well as numerous trades people for clearing up after work.

I have one in the garage which also gets used in the car and MH.

Great piece of kit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

And they're cute.


----------



## JanHank

I will try to finish preparing the van for the day trips I hope to be making soon.
The weedy grass will have to be cut and no doubt something else will come up as well, like sitting outside enjoying the summer like weather.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Quiet day today with bungalow cleaning this morning. Our lad went back to his place yesterday after visiting for the weekend, so need to clean his room as well.

If the weather is kind (unlikely) I'll mow the lawns as well but as it rained yesterday and overnight, we'll need some sun first.


----------



## raynipper

Got a visitor today as it's got a chick on the nest 400m away.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Just one chick, Ray? How many do they normally have?

Got to pop out for milk at some stage but otherwise down the bungalow sweeping and vacuuming. Bit of admin in between.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Just one chick, Ray? How many do they normally have?
> 
> Got to pop out for milk at some stage but otherwise down the bungalow sweeping and vacuuming. Bit of admin in between.


I think you can sweep forever Pat until you paint concrete sealer on it.


----------



## patp

It was a special liquid poured concrete screed. It sets with a crust after 24 hours. We had to grind the top layer off with a special grinding machine containing diamond plates. That left about a millimetre of dense concrete powder. It has to be removed before we seal the concrete underneath. Such fun


----------



## raynipper

patp said:


> Just one chick, Ray? How many do they normally have?
> Got to pop out for milk at some stage but otherwise down the bungalow sweeping and vacuuming. Bit of admin in between.


We usually only see one chick on the nest Pat. Same as in Portugal. Usually only one. I guess it takes the parents all their time to feed it.

MOT on 18 year old Golf this am. Apart from a couple of lights out that we checked and working last night it passed again but advisory front suspension joints need replacing. So with cam belt and suspension joints we are probably looking at €1,000 to €1,200. But over here the old car would still fetch €3k. It just gives us more breathing time to decide on a new car. Mind you we said the same two years ago at last MOT.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I just hope the Next 2 days are not going to start a trend, this morning the skin doctor, this afternoon my dentist who has to clean my teeth for the Berlin dentist tomorrow. 3 appointments in 2 days 😒 I'm not used to*having* to do things, my days are usually spent doing what I fancy doing.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

I'm having a wisdom tooth taken out this morning. I've never had any extractions before so am a little apprehensive.

After that no plans for the rest of the day!


----------



## patp

Yes, as lockdown lifts so the appointments are starting to ramp up. Each one you attend so the price seems to have gone up. Hairdresser a couple of quid, podiatrist a pound.

Both cars have MOT's today at the same place so we will take the dog with us and walk her back from the units (on a farm) to the nearby village. My doctor is situated there and he has called me in to examine my eyes. It is his student doctor day so he has asked me if I will allow the students to examine me. He has warned that they are very slow. Oh joy.

News from the rescuers of Molly, the poorly greyhound, is that she is booked to travel on Saturday but her health took a turn for the worst for a couple of days. As the rescue lady was explaining all this, she arrived home to find Molly had eaten up and was cavorting around the garden. In my experience this is often the case with dogs nearing the end so I am prepared for the worst. She will not travel if we think the time is near.


----------



## GMJ

I had the tooth out and tbh the painkilling injections and X-ray took 50 times longer than the extraction itself! he was in and out in 30 seconds, literally!

Home now. The anaesthetic is wearing off so I'll see if paracetamol is required.

Just watching Mrs GMJ eat her lunch...enviously!


----------



## raynipper

There ya go G. Nothing to it. Cup A Soup for you.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I'll have nowt now until tea. We have a prawn salad for tea so hopefully that should be fine.

I have a pint of water warming up as well at the mo so it gets to room temperature before I drink it.


----------



## patp

Both cars to MOT this am with a doctor's appointment about my double vision while they were in the garage. Doctor did ask me if students could attend as the practice gives them work experience. It took a loooong time for them to think of all the things it could be and test for them. Of course thyroid was not mentioned by anyone but me  All they could come up with is stress. Really?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Have glass of cooled down hot water with a spoon of salt in it G, it really does help it to heal faster and don't go poking it with your tongue.


----------



## raynipper

Opp on nose all arranged for weeks tomorrow. Told me to get heart and anaesthesia tests and call today to get time of entry. 4 pm today they suddenly decide I need a Covid test and bring the results tomorrow at 9 am. I say it's too late at 4 pm the day before. They call me back and say come in at 8 am for test before opp. 

I could say they forgot to tell me but remedied rapidly. 

Ray.


----------



## patp

Sorry it has come to an op, Ray but better safe than sorry.


----------



## JanHank

Will you be even more handsome after the nose job Ray? :laugh:

I went to the skin doctor this morning and was pleased to here I am going to get my second Covid jab next week, 3 weeks after the first, I am also going to have a few of these itchy spots removed, not covered by the health service I must add, but they drive me crazy at times with the itching. There is nothing else she can do apparently.

This afternoon I have been 1 1/2 hours at the dentist, I dare not take my BP yet  first Xray, then waited nearly half an hour for someone to come, he looked in my mouth, talked about me going to Berlin, but couldn´t understand why when there are places in 2 towns half an hour away that do the same job, another wait, young lady comes and cleans my teeth it is now 1 hour since I arrived. Teeth done, wait for Xray disk, another 20 mins, so what was supposed to be a quick job wasn't.

I phoned the health service to find out why they are sending a 76 year old woman from a reasonably safe area to Berlin where the virus is rampant instead of to one of the closer places, the person I need to speak to is not there, call at 8am tomorrow. Bloody moron, I bet I could go to one of the nearer places, maybe it will get changed.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Have glass of cooled down hot water with a spoon of salt in it G, it really does help it to heal faster and don't go poking it with your tongue.


To gargle rather than drink I suspect though Kev?

No tongue poking as of yet...but I am desperate to do that though









I felt so good this afternoon and the sun was out so I mowed, strimmed and edged our lawns. I then mowed and strimmed the Church Hall gardens next door. then I strimmed back our river bank.

I'm bloody knackered now though


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I wish I had the energy to even think of that G.


Yes gargoyle it.


----------



## Drew

When are we going to see photographs of your new motorhome?


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

I shall give my head a sharpen this morning then I'll be making up a batch of pizza dough balls for the freezer (we take a pizza making machine away with us in the MH which provides another lovely food option).

Off to Llandeilo then as Mrs GMJ has an appointment to get her hair done. I keep offering to do hers with my clippers, at the same time as mine but she doesn't fancy that idea at all!


----------



## patp

I have got close, during lockdown, to using clippers on my hair. It is very wilful and just will not lie down just goes into big waves and large curls. On a good day it can look ok but mostly it just looks awful. I am not a fan of long grey hair so if I were to keep it long it would need colouring and that is another faff. Haircut tomorrow I think. 

Today is dentist, for a filling, first thing then reflexology appointment.
Doctor, yesterday, and his two students thought my double vision is down to stress. Of course no mention was made of thyroid. Will have to pose it on the thyroid forum to canvas their opinion.


----------



## JanHank

I can tell you what I am not doing today, I´m *not* going to Berlin even though there is no alternative because of my insurance cover.
I told her I for over a year I have been very careful where I go and what I do because of the pandemic, to go to a high risk area now would make the whole years protection pointless.

I´ll make bread instead.


----------



## barryd

Bit of an adventure today. New bike has a small coolant leak so Im riding it 70+ miles down the motorway to the dealer and then a 100 possibly back up across country through most of Yorkshire (weather permitting).

Dont go to Berlin Jan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not been near a barber for 40 years, Liz used to keep her hair short working with food, and it was nice, but when she had to stop working I asked her to stop buggering about with it, and if she liked painting her face to carry on but why cover up the natural beauty she also let her grey hair grow just trimming it now and then.

I have to go to the phlebotomist this morning, but thats my day so far.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Bit of an adventure today. New bike has a small coolant leak so Im riding it 70+ miles down the motorway to the dealer and then a 100 possibly back up across country through most of Yorkshire (weather permitting).
> 
> *Don´t go to Berlin Jan*.


I´m not, just cancelled with the dentist as well, of course they understand my concern and she was very nice as the health insurance lady was.

I hope the coolant leak won´t cause a complete breakdown on the way to the dealer. :frown2:

I do hope the weather will be good and you can enjoy the ride, will you be alone or with passenger?


----------



## GMJ

Head sharpened.

Dough in warming cupboard ready to treble in size.

Rain falling!

Just waiting to go out now. I have a few things to do in Llandeilo whilst Mrs GMJ is getting sorted...including popping into a DIY shop. Always good for a browse they are as I didn't know I wanted stuff until I get in them









As t goes one of our internal door handles in the house has flopped. I took it all out of the door but it looks like a sealed inner unit so hopefully I can get one that just slots in as I don't really fancy having to enlarge the hole in the door if I can help it.


----------



## JanHank

JanHank said:


> I can tell you what I am not doing today, I´m *not* going to Berlin even though there is no alternative because of my insurance cover.
> I told her for over a year I have been very careful where I go and what I do because of the pandemic, to go to a high risk area now would make the whole years protection pointless.


New appointment with my dentist this afternoon at 2.45, I will have to bite the bullet rather than put myself at risk, heaven knows how long the pandemic will last and a lot of preparation work has been done to my teeth so don´t want to leave it too long before they are crowned.


----------



## patp

Pet insurance companies have started a similar thing here, Jan. They dictate which specialist you go to. I think some specialists were milking the insurance system 

New dentist, after years and years with the old one, magically finds something that needs doing. A filling she says. She drilled for all of five seconds £63 please?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ha ha they tried to charge me too, err no that'll be free, pension credit, I snuck in the day before it ended.


----------



## aldra

Cap fell off my lower front tooth Sunday night, phone call 9 am Monday morning to dentist, cap replaced at 10.30 all NHS 

Mind you he referred me to the private dentist for my upper implants which cost a fortune, I bet he got a kickback 

Recommends flexi denture for lower missing teeth, not available on NHS, £500, has anyone tried flexi denture tooth replacement for lower teeth 

Not doing much today, ankle badly inflamed and painful, can’t walk on it easily

Sandra


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I´m not, just cancelled with the dentist as well, of course they understand my concern and she was very nice as the health insurance lady was.
> 
> I hope the coolant leak won´t cause a complete breakdown on the way to the dealer. :frown2:
> 
> I do hope the weather will be good and you can enjoy the ride, will you be alone or with passenger?


Good decision. Went on my own. took just over an hour. One things for sure. Motorways on a bike are awful and its just not warm enough despite several layers. It wasnt that cold but the noise and wind buffeting is dreadful at speed. Its better at 90+ than 70 though 

Wouldnt be so bad but the garage where I am waiting is flipping colder that it is outside!


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> New dentist, after years and years with the old one, magically finds something that needs doing. A filling she says. She drilled for all of five seconds £63 please?


32 quid here for my extraction yesterday including XRay and a small take home pack with some wads in it. Must have been in there 30 mins too.

Cheaper in Wales I guess....


----------



## JanHank

Just returned from my dentist where I did a bit of complaining first, my appointment was made this morning for 2.45 at 3.30 I still hadn't been seen, when I was called I sat alone in the room for another 15 minutes, my BP was rising again I´m sure, I get really annoyed when they can´t keep anywhere near appointment times. The excuse, she was the only dentist working, there were people coming in with no appointment, but they had tooth ache so had to be seen. I told her it wasn't urgent for me to go today, it could have waited until they were fully staffed. 
After that we discussed my teeth, went through a few ideas and finished up back at plan A. 3 crowns and a bridge, it will be at least 6 weeks before its ready so may wait for fitting until the 
autumn, depending if I am here or away in 6 weeks. I suppose I could have a short outing, come home for me teef and then go off again.
(I am thinking in print.):grin2:


----------



## patp

Nothing worse than going away with an appointment to come back for  Sometimes it can't be helped though.


----------



## GMJ

Just made 8 pizza balls with Tipo 00 flour and semolina flour...justa lika mama used to make!

Also made 3 large lasagnes (which equates to 9 meals for the 2 of us) for the freezer.

What with the 5 curries; 6 bolognaises; and 5 chillis already in there, that's our cooking sorted for the next few trips away.


----------



## patp

I would love to do things like that Graham. I did go through a period of being a domestic goddess but it didn't last long! I can milk a goat though


----------



## patp

For the dandelion haters -

🌼💛 Hello, I'm a dandelion.
A lot of people call me a weed but I'm a friend and come to help you!
.
When you see me, remember that I'm the ONLY one who wants and can grow in that particular spot. Because:
.
Either the soil is too compact / hard / stomped and I want to loosen it for you with my roots.
.
Or there is too little calcium in the soil - don't worry, I will replenish that for you with the dying of my leaves.
.
Or the soil is too acidic. But I will also improve that for you if you give me the chance.
Or a mixture of the above reasons, of course. 😊
.
I'm here because your soil needs my help so best you let me grow without disturbing me! When everything is fixed, I will disappear again, I promise! 
.
Are you trying to remove me prematurely with my root? However meticulous you are, I will return 2x as strong! Just until your soil is improved.
.
You can even tell by my growth at which stage my help is at. If my leaves are flat on the ground then I'm far from ready but if they all reach up then I'm already a long way on my way.
.
Something completely different is that I am 1 of the first bloomers in spring so I will announce spring / summer for you. 
.
During the day when it's hot, I open my flowers but in the evening when it cools off I close them again quickly. In fact, if it's not hot enough during the day I won't open them at all!
.
My flowers are the first food for insects after hibernation and unlike most other plants, I have pollen AND nectar, not merely one OR the other! And I am generous with them! 🤪😉
.
My flowers are even delicious for you people by the way, did you know? I used to be called ′′honey (or gold) of the poor′′ because my flowers are so sweet in e.g. jam, sauce or salad! The internet is full of recipes - check them out. 
But wait until the end of May or later before you start picking and even then, don't pick everything yet! The biodiversity and bees will be very grateful!
.
And lastly: do you see me standing but instead of yellow petals I have a dandelion clock of fluff? Then make a wish..... and blow hard..... I'll try to make your wish come true! 😉🤫😁
.
Your friend, the dandelion! 🌼🌼🌼


----------



## raynipper

Well Dandelion I will kill you.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Aren't you looking well Ray?!

Seriously, I hope its not as painful as it looks.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> I would love to do things like that Graham. I did go through a period of being a domestic goddess but it didn't last long! I can milk a goat though


I did an audit as I was finding space in the freezers and we have 25 meals now cooked and ready for when we go on trips. It's a record for us :grin2:

Anyway, morning all

Off food shopping this morning. When back I shall plug the MH in ready for our trip away tomorrow.

If the weather plays fair I'll pack as much as possible in the MH as well. I'll probably fill it with fresh water too as I can't remember where the taps are at the site we are going to first in Cardiff and as we are both using the on board shower etc, we'll need a full load.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Send me your address, you can have all of ours, although the bees do like em.


----------



## patp

Oh, poor you, Ray.

Hair cut today  Will have to stay clean up until then so no labouring on site. Grass needs cutting. Must chase up kitchen designer so that I have ammunition with which to chase up electrician. I would shout at the plumber too but he is busy fence erecting or, rather, shed demolishing to make room for fence.


----------



## raynipper

jiwawa said:


> Aren't you looking well Ray?!
> Seriously, I hope its not as painful as it looks.


It is jean and this morning I can hardly see out of my left eye with the swelling. And as for blowing my nose.??? Dreading a sneeze.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Were you were told what to expect afterwards Ray? I suppose it will take a few days to settle down. Was it done by local or knock out, I’m sure you did say, but I’ve forgotten. 

The usual start to my day, no idea what I will do, but I don’t have any appointments to break up the day thank goodness, I can never get stuck into anything when I have a time table to stick to. I did manage to cut some of the grass yesterday, but only the important bits.

Dandelions I don’t need to preserve, the patch opposite at the front is full of them and the grass verge all the way along the road is Full of them, Saturday I will get out the tank, fill it with weed killer and spray everything before the chickweed invades the house as well as outside.


----------



## raynipper

Not really Jan, but hardly a surprise after seeing all the other 'victims' on a line of trolleys and checking out.
Yes a local and drip. Friday the dressings get changed. Can't balance my reading glass's on all the plasters.:nerd:

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I mentioned it before but Resolva lawn weed killer works on dandelions if you can get it. It doesn't work overnight but gradually so they die back.

I spent a great deal of time using it last year and am reaping the rewards this year as I only have a tiny amount of dandelions this year compared to last...less than 10% I'd say.

Also works on other non grass weeds too.

DON'T use the red bottle Resolva as this will kill grass, The one for lawns is in a green spray bottle. Obviously it does depend on whether you can get it where you folks are. Over here its 4 quid a bottle in Home Bargains (other cheap stores are available!).


----------



## raynipper

Narrrr, pulling their heads off is cheaper and more satisfying. I need an excuse to exercise in the garden. And the numbers are going down.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> DON'T use the red bottle Resolva as this will kill grass, *The one for lawns is in a green spray bottle*. Obviously it does depend on whether you can get it where you folks are. Over here its 4 quid a bottle in Home Bargains (other cheap stores are available!).


The only spraying I do on my garden Graham comes from tank towed behind the lawn mower. 60 X 40 meters of spraying with a bottle wouldn´t only take a week, but do my back in at the same time. 
I use selective weed killer on the grass and total on the drive.


----------



## GMJ

MH all packed and water filled...in between rain showers. I didn't get a chance to wash the outside since we got back last Friday due to inclement weather.

On that note aside from the last 2 nights, I spent 2 weeks enjoying beer every night; ample salted snackage; and 2 takeaways when we were away last week...I weighed myself this morning and I have put on exactly...

...6 ounces









I knew I was onto something with my patented beer and dry roasted peanut diet. _Copyright GMJ_

Tidy


----------



## erneboy

Both got injected at the village Health Centre at 1.30 today. 2nd dose 3rd June same time. Very relaxed and casual.


----------



## jiwawa

I washed the MH today (that's quite an event!) in preparation for my 3-day trip next week - tho it might be just as bird-****ty again by the time I go.

I was completely knackered by the time I'd done n thought that was me for the day. But I had my lunch, got a second wind, n headed out for a walk, listening to DC trying to schmooze the women (it was mostly women, and he was mostly unsuccessful) on the parliamentary treasury committee. He didn't seem particularly phazed by it all - I guess that's Eton training.

One described his interventions (more than 60 communications) as almost stalking. Sounds about right.


----------



## GMJ

Morning 

We are off away in the MH today for 2 weeks: 3 nights in Cardiff and 11 in Cirencester. We - mainly Mrs GMJ it has to be said - have a fairly full calendar of catching up organised with family and friends. We'll do a bit of shopping as well; as well as some bimbling around; and have also booked a lunch out for our wedding anniversary back at the place where we got married!

I just need to fill the fridge and freezer in the MH and pop in some last bits. Unlike last time I have definitely put the ebike chargers in and will not forget my kindle this time either!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bugger off.


----------



## raynipper

He is.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz has a dentist appointment today, she never learns, it's at 12.45, so no lunch if it needs work. I always go first appointment or straight after lunch.

Dunno after that it'll depend on her mood.


----------



## patp

Good job you had that practice run then Graham  Have a lovely time and Happy Anniversary for that day.

We have a surveyor coming, paid for by the neighbour who owns the leaking artesian well, to survey the alternative route for the river that emanates from said well. It will now be routed underground, through large bore pipes, across the new bungalow's garden and out into the lane that leads to the road.

Also coming today is the EPC surveyor to award our house a certificate, that no one will ever read, on its energy efficiency or otherwise. We heard feedback on the two viewings and neither are likely to proceed with buying the house. One chap is about 6ft 6in and we have low beams that were perfectly obvious in the photos. The other said it was too small to fit all her furniture in. Estate Agent remarked that it is common for people to buy a house to fit the furniture rather than the other way around......


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha, reminds me I used to deliver enormous Fridge/Freezers to very small maisonettes with angled doors. The FF would never get through the doors but people order from a catalogue with no idea of size. I used to leave it in the hallway after getting a signature.
Got paid again the next week to go collect it. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Estate agents should vet potential buyers properly, we bollocking them if we have wasted time, it focuses them next time, it's not like its a difficult job..


Never get involved with purple bricks though, what a shambles they are, they nearly lost us this house, they also told porkies about it, and said things the vendor wouldn't have liked, very unprofessional.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> He is.


Bet the bugger comes back all refreshed and jolly, makes yer want puke dunnet.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Bugger off.


Nice to have you back to your usual top form sir









:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Do one.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Do one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lovely, I need somewhere to park me bike.


----------



## patp

When we had it on the market, about 10 years ago, I swear the agent brought his family round to do a viewing. They were all very grumpy. Our agent has phoned us with some questions from other interested people about the construction materials (clay lump). There is a perception that clay lump is cold and damp. Nothing could be further from the truth. Of course, as a seller, we will not be believed.
We have used House Network (similar to purple bricks) before and found them good at marketing but useless at managing the chain.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Has he gone yet so we can talk about him?


----------



## patp

Tee hee


----------



## raynipper

Fun day.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Cor blimey Raymond, you were a brave boy having that done with a local. There´s a few stitches there to come out later. 

Will we recognise you when the swelling has gone down and stitches out, looks as if he took a bit off the length and width.

Get healed soon XXXX


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Fun day.
> 
> Ray.


Jeeesaz!!!! What have you done? Have I missed something?

Looks like a severe UDI to me.

(Unidentified drinking injury)


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha ha, no it was deliberate. 
During one of my dermo doc check-ups last Jan she found a very small spot on the end of my nose and took a biopsy. Gave me an intro to a plastic surgeon in Cherbourg and he decided to dig said spots roots out and try and cover up the hole by moving nose skin around. 
This was done Wednesday and all for a very small spot. Took longer than initially planned as had to suddenly have a covid test which was OK. But it seemed to take forever getting into theatre and then clearing doc after. So 13 hours at the hospital.

Plasters come off today but left eye is swollen and can hardly see out and now trying to get glass's to stay on nose is difficult so typing might have a few errors. Dare not sneeze or blow nose.

Know more next week when follow up visit to surgeon.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Bloody hell Ray. Sounds nasty. I went to see my new hot young lady doctor the other day because of a funny spot on my head. She told me in September it was nothing to worry about but I reckon it had changed so I wanted a second opinion from her.  Still nothing to worry about apparently.


----------



## raynipper

You never know so best to always check it out.
Friend left a spot on his head and ended up with a incision right across the scalp like a Zip. 

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

Hope you feel better soon Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Alan. I feel better as soon as I'm left alone.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

With you all the way Ray

People don’t realise the devastation skin cancer causes 

Especially melonoma 

Hope it wasn’t melonoma, the safety margins are brutal

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Fun day.
> 
> Ray.


Gracious Ray, that looks sore!! Hope it heals well, and soon.


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Jean and Sandra. My only problem at the moment is having a plaster slapped onto the wound to be able to sleep. Nose shape does not lend itself to being plastered or bandaged and just a small lint covering needs sticky tape all over the place. But it's not sticky enough and keeps lifting. 
I would leave it bare but all the experts say no.

Ray.


----------



## patp

I sympathise, Ray. I had a broken nose, once, courtesy of my dogs chasing each other as I bent down to pick up some washing from the basket.


----------



## patp

Off to pick up the new rescue dog, Molly first thing. They bring them over from Ireland by ferry and we all have to meet at Four Wentways Services to pick up our foster dog. It was touch and go whether Molly made the journey or went on that final journey but she rallied and is, apparently, full of life again. All her blood results came back within the normal range. Apparently she is difficult to feed so I might be after some tips from Sandra  I remember Shadow had low B12 so I will be looking into that.


----------



## raynipper

patp said:


> I sympathise, Ray. I had a broken nose, once, courtesy of my dogs chasing each other as I bent down to pick up some washing from the basket.


Sorry Pat, I had to laugh at that. I could just imagine the impact.

Ray.


----------



## patp

I was furious that blood spurted all over my clean washing!


----------



## jiwawa

4 of our walking group met for a short walk then all 9 of us met to get coffee from a carpark trailer, chairs n all in the rain! So, so good to see folk in the flesh for the 1st time in a very long time.


----------



## aldra

We are waiting

I just want to see my kids 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Lovely isn't it Jean?

Sandra, it will happen one day. Just hold on in there!


----------



## raynipper

Tomorrow, 16 May, is a special day in France. It’s the feast of Saint Honoré, the patron saint of bakers. In normal years, that means a week of celebrating bread but of course this is no ordinary year and sadly the official Fete du Pain has been cancelled.

Ray.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Lovely day today. Granddaughter that I'd not seen since last September, came on the train from Manchester (where she is at uni) with her boyfriend. 15 year old granddaughter from a few miles away also visited with her dog. No hugs yet but it was so nice to get together. Had a great walk together along the canal, enjoyed the new goslings and didn't bother too much about the rain.


----------



## patp

Day off today methinks. The new arrival, Molly the greyhound, is not used to my nightly wanderings and thought it was time to start the day at 4.30 am. I am not used to her bladder and bowels so thought I had better let her out. Georgia, who gets zero attention at that time of the night thought it was Christmas! 
After a garden visit I settled them both down and went back to bed more in hope than anger that I would get any more sleep. I did until Molly decided that 6am was quite late enough to be getting up. Hey ho.


----------



## JanHank

I can tell you what I did yesterday, no idea yet for today.

We went to the same place as last week at the ferry carpark, there were twice as many vans there this week and a caravan, but the occupants mostly go there to cycle along the Dam, walk or go fishing.
We went for a walk as soon as we got there, I had put a jacket on, but that soon came off it was so warm. Had my lunch in the van and expected to go for another 
walk, but it poured with rain, so I had half an hours snooze and we came home where there hadn't been a drop of rain. I cut the grass, 1 hour, and a little while after it rained here.

The van I parked next to was there last week, so we had a little conversation before the rain came, I had to use my very best German because neither of them understood English.:grin2:

1. Obvious 

2. There are loads of rape field in this area and they are now in full bloom, it is overwhelming seeing them in real life, the fields are so vast.

3. The spot I have markt is on the other side of the river in Poland where Hans and I, along with Shade and Motley, used to go for a picnic very often. There is a 
look out place there left from the last war.
4. A Photo taken at this spot, you know who they are :laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nothing planned so far other than a bit of shopping and waiting for a call from PC world


----------



## raynipper

More dining out again.!!!! Friends selling up and moving back to UK need to empty their freezer. We are happy to oblige.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

Who's the patron saint of patron saints?


----------



## JanHank

We should nickname him Saint Raymondo :grin2: patron saint of widows.


----------



## baldlygo

I'm supposed to be cutting grass today but I haven't got the heart to chop off all these heads


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> I'm supposed to be cutting grass today but I haven't got the heart to chop off all these heads


What are they called? they look like yellow daisies.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have had enough of the day today, I'm suffering from acid reflux and it has been terrible today, not looking forward to bedtime at all.


----------



## aldra

My days are so boring compared to yours

Albert had taken shadow out walking 

At 10am shadow climbed the stairs, no mean feat to get me up, he struggles now with stairs, we share that

I didn’t sleep well and had taken ibroprophin to loosen me up and was reading

Maybe he was hungry?, he wasn’t just felt it was time I was up

Days pass slowly , little challenges, a bit of cleaning to loosen painful joints, shadows meal to cook

Soon an appointment with the rheumatologist, I’ve waited so long for that, maybe she can help

My intense back pain has eased, mostly on the right side ,i am now numb in my right groin and upper thigh 

But not complaining, if the nerve has died that’s a relief 

My feet remain numb since Covid but it hasn’t stopped the painful swollen ankles and feet which makes it difficult to walk

But outside my windows the garden is coming alive, Alberts planting up pots which we swore we wouldn’t do this year

My beloved hostas are unfurling, the birds are nesting in the Ivy’s and hedges

An no doubt the rats will return to drink from the pond

The top pond is full of tadpoles, the watercress growing strongly

Another year, another season

Sandra


----------



## Gretchibald

Jayne and I were up on the MH roof today scrubbing and then washed the rest of it so thought we deserved a little run out . Went to Cushendall , only about 25 miles away . Had the camera with us so here's some clips of the coast road we took on the way home - and Zolene appropriately singing 'The Antrim Coast Rd' to it.


----------



## JanHank

I hope you’re finding time to practice Alan😁🎶🎵.

Thanks for the ride it was lovely, but to me it was weird driving on the left, I wanted to stir you over to the Right all the time. 🤨


----------



## Gretchibald

Was at it last night a bit- the harps I mean ha ha .


----------



## JanHank

Today I would like to spray total weed killer around the edges of the garden where the mower doesn't reach, but *it* says rain showers this afternoon, will there be time enough for me to do it for it to dry first :frown2:.
I keep putting off during the selective on the rest of the garden because I am seeing so many little birds pecking at the weeds.
I am amazed that each year there's always one type of weed everywhere that wasn't noticeable the year before, this year this end of the village at least, is full of chickweed and another weed with a little blue flower. The Dandelion of course is everywhere, nothing stops that for long.


----------



## patp

I know nothing of wildflowers really but people are saying that forget-me-nots are plentiful this year and they are, apparently, little blue flowers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz is off today with her son to Center Parcs, so I have 5 days of peace and quiet, I have a few little jobs to do on the van but otherwise just relaxing.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> I know nothing of wildflowers really but people are saying that forget-me-nots are plentiful this year and they are, apparently, little blue flowers.


No thats not them Pat, I will take a photo of the ones next door when they appear again, I always cut his grass at the front and did it on Saturday, it´s raining now, but when the sun is out no doubt they will appear. Then of course there are also plenty of the flowers Motley was Lying in.


----------



## baldlygo

Are they like these Jan?


----------



## aldra

Next door has a large group of forget me nots on their back border

Brilliant blue this year

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

There are those, and these that are really more pink than blue, they are now spreading into my garden from next door.

I have just been over to the farm for Mario to help me clean the mower which I haven´t done for ages because I´m not strong enough to lift the front,
mine is basically the same as in this video and he makes lifting it look so easy, well it aint  not for me. It hadn´t been done for about 3 cuts, I discovered what the stink was in the shed when Marion lifted the front, Poo did it stink, a green mush under there.

This is what has to be done, I can do all the preparation, but cant lift it up.


----------



## Drew

Possibly "Gentians"? Normally blue but can be pinkish, depending on soil.


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> Possibly "Gentians"? Normally blue but can be pinkish, depending on soil.


No definitely not Drew, its one of those awful spider plants I just discover, A buddy wolf in sheeps clothing.

The sky larks are singing to me at the moment, must be at least 3 of them up there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just had a lovely bacon and corned beef sandwich in crusty bread, just need a cup of tea now, but my serving wench had buggered off so I'll have to make it properly myself.


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> I will take a photo of the ones next door when they appear again


I discovered recently a facility that Google has - take a photo after touching the little camera to the right of the text bar in the photo. Google then searches the net for similar photos n I've been very successful in identifying flowers n trees using it.

Ah, that's interesting-I can upload a screenshot from this Xiaomi phone where I couldn't from the Huawei.


----------



## jiwawa

Well, I'm finally out n about with the MH (and remembered at the last minute to put it back on the road!)

Delamont Country Park. The spits of rain were just about to arrive when I took the photo.

Oh, life is good!


----------



## JanHank

JanHank said:


> No definitely not Drew, its one of those awful spider plants I just discover, A buddy wolf in sheeps clothing.
> 
> The sky larks are singing to me at the moment, must be at least 3 of them up there.
> 
> This is it https://unkraeuter.info/erodium-cicutarium-gewoehnlicher-reiherschnabel/ Someone my new forum here identified it :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Albert planted up 3 courgette plants in pots ready to take to the back yesterday

This morning one had been Eaton, bits of tell tail leaves left

Im pretty certain the culprit is shadow

He loves a bit of new grown leaves and grass

Sandra


----------



## patp

Georgia is addicted to Oil Seed Rape plants. They have toxins in them but are only harmful in large quantities.

It's a clear the house up day to today as we have a viewing tomorrow. Bit more complicated now as we have Molly the very tall Greyhound with us. She has a very large crate which will have to be dismantled so that viewers can visualise themselves living here. Then we have to remove all the duvets strewn about for her to lie on.


----------



## JanHank

This morning I am going shopping to spend the 34p Barclays have put in my bank, I received a letter yesterday date *18 May 2021* telling me so, which just this second reminded me today would have been our 43rd WA.

Other than that will be revealed later.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I had a good look around the van yesterday and saw that the wardrobe door hinges were a bit droopy it seems that the wood? Has split not sure how to fix that, pictures later.


----------



## aldra

Just done our monthly Covid and test and blood for testing for the office of National statistics 

New system ,we take blood ourselves , prick a fingers and collect it in a vial, a bit long winded even for me that takes anticoagulant drugs

I expect we will get quicker in time, we have agreed to continue for another year 

Not much else on today 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Been the busiest day I've had for ages and most enjoyable too, all jobs did cept for sticking some vinyl back down, might leave it til tomorrow as I had a really bad night again with this awful acid reflux not a lot of sleep so I may have an ickle nap this afto.


----------



## JanHank

I think I might be repeating myself if I tell you my shopping came to a bit more than the 34p Barclays put in my bank.

So far, after shopping and the palaver of putting it away, I have been down to where I had the fire yesterday with a bucket and spade and put the ash onto the compost heap thats been there for 15 years and no compost has been used, but it doesn't get any higher. All these things I get up to must be so exciting for you to read. :laughing8:


----------



## aldra

More exciting than the things I can do Jan

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Can someone ask Kev if he takes Omeprazole, if he doesn´t to ask his doctor about prescribing it. You will have to ask because he doesn´t see my posts.

https://www.nhs.uk/medicines/omepra...ount of,gut called Zollinger-Ellison syndrome.


----------



## JanHank

More excitement. I have just finished cutting the grass.


----------



## patp

Kev, are you on any medication for the acid reflux?


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> More excitement. I have just finished cutting the grass.


Finished.??? You NEVER finish cutting grass.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Artificial grass, the way to go, no cutting, no muddy paws, no dead areas where the dog pees

A quick pressure hose, of course we only have a finite amount of lawn 

A disadvantage of town living

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> Artificial grass, the way to go, no cutting, no muddy paws, no dead areas where the dog pees
> 
> A quick pressure hose, of course we only have a finite amount of lawn
> 
> A disadvantage of town living
> 
> Sandra


Thats OK for pocket handkerchiefs Sandra, not so good for half a football pitch:frown2:


----------



## greygit

JanHank said:


> Thats OK for pocket handkerchiefs Sandra, not so good for half a football pitch:frown2:


Turn it into a meadow of wild flowers?


----------



## JanHank

greygit said:


> Turn it into a meadow of wild flowers?


Then where will Motley play tennis ?

I have a meadow of wild flowers in front of me, grass is two feet or more tall, the only flowers you see are dandelion flowers. I want a lawn not a weed patch, unfortunately without a lot of weed killing and fertiliser I will not get that as it's not natural earth. Other grass in the village has daisies and violets, I don't have any of those, These weeds spread, kills the grass and takes over.


----------



## JanHank

Today I am going to the Skin doctor who is going to remove some of my itching brown blobs ( I have no idea what they are called.). I also hope she will have the vaccines to give me my second dose.
Other than that I’ll not do much because I’ve overdone it and woke up with back ach this morning. It’s strange, the punishment always comes 48 hours later, this is from pushing a wheel barrow up and down the garden on Monday.


----------



## patp

We are told that wild flowers like poor soil. The poorer the better. Not sure how you get soil to be poor if it is already good. I think you have to dig it up  Grass cutting is a universal problem so it is about time someone solved it. What about a mown runway Jan? Motley could play tennis on it and have fun searching for the ball when it goes into the rough


----------



## patp

House viewing today. Have to do the final tidy up and get the dogs out of the way. Feet up after that I think.


----------



## greygit

JanHank said:


> Then where will Motley play tennis ?
> 
> I have a meadow of wild flowers in front of me, grass is two feet or more tall, the only flowers you see are dandelion flowers. I want a lawn not a weed patch, unfortunately without a lot of weed killing and fertiliser I will not get that as it's not natural earth. Other grass in the village has daisies and violets, I don't have any of those, These weeds spread, kills the grass and takes over.


Dandelions are good for bees as they flower early, weedkiller not good for environment.. :frown2: Our two dogs love long grass.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Kev, are you on any medication for the acid reflux?


I missed this yesterday Pat.

Yes I have to take Lansoprazole 30-60 before meals twice a day, I was on omeprazole before, and also as and when a fluid similar to Gaviscon, I had a decent night last night, and a vivid dream that someone gave me £5m in used notes, weird.


----------



## patp

Chris has been on both of those. I think it is omeprazole now and it works a treat for him. Mind you I monitor his fat and sugar intake


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I did the rest of the jobs yesterday, so all I have left is to sort out the early Fiat problem of peeling paint on the cab, why did they never recall them, fortunately, I have a small pot of paint from doing the same job on the Citroen self build, hope the colour matches, I'll do a small bit first.

I also need to order some LED bulbs, who's best now for LEDs and also to see if I can get a LED replacement for the tubes in the second picture, any help on that Peter (RIP) did his own conversion but I'm not a super sparky like what he was.


I also need to remove the speaker cover in the second picture, the one on the other side just popped off this one feels like it's glued in really well it's resisting quite severe pressure with a flat blade driver, needs to come off though as it has light rust on it and looks scabby. I'd take the whole fitting down but I can't get access to the back of it.


----------



## JanHank

greygit said:


> Dandelions are good for bees as they flower early, weedkiller not good for environment.. :frown2: Our two dogs love long grass.


I don´t want my garden and drive covered with this stuff-

As far as weed killer not being good for the environment tell that to the farmers who grow the crops that feed you. :laugh:

Edit.
Oak trees also attract bees at the moment, there is a very old oak 100 meters away from here that I walk under every time we go out for a walk, I just stand and listen every time to the bee choir.


----------



## aldra

JanHank said:


> Thats OK for pocket handkerchiefs Sandra, not so good for half a football pitch:frown2:


It's a bit more than a pocket handkerchief Jan:grin2:

Brilliant when left for a couple of months travel, it doesn't grow :wink2:

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> It's a bit more than a pocket handkerchief Jan:grin2:
> 
> Brilliant when left for a couple of months travel, it doesn't grow :wink2:
> 
> Sandra


Does it match 40 X 60 meters with a portion for house and drive though :grin2:


----------



## baldlygo

Plat de jour for the first time in 7 months


----------



## raynipper

Yes we have passed a dozen café/restaurants with outside seating and all doing a roaring trade despite the cutting wind.
It will need to warm up before I sit outside and then I don't want to be crowded either.

Ray.


----------



## baldlygo

raynipper said:


> Yes we have passed a dozen café/restaurants with outside seating and all doing a roaring trade despite the cutting wind.
> It will need to warm up before I sit outside and then I don't want to be crowded either.
> 
> Ray.


Well, we did have rain and thunder before the picture was taken. We only went really to support the couple that run our village auberge and thank them for still being here. :smile2:


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> a vivid dream that someone gave me £5m in used notes, weird.


Don't forget who your friends are Kev! 


baldlygo said:


> Plat de jour for the first time in 7 months


Oh, I'm so jealous of that!

I'd a wonderful day - camped at the CnCC site at Delamont. My son brought HIS 2yr-old son down from Belfast n we walked around the grounds (he did around 3 miles) in beautiful weather, had a picnic lunch n used the super playpark before they had to head off to pick up his sister from school.

I've had so little time with this wee one that I'm really relishing it now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nothing planned as I can't bear cold, but I do have the speaker covers to paint, not sure what colour but a do have a couple of cans of silver, but I did buy a colour match for the self build so I'll have to delve into the old garage and see if I can find it, there is a lot of silver in the van so I will do a spray out and see if it'll match or clash, it needs to be done before Liz gets home on Friday.


----------



## JanHank

A very exciting day today ———— housework.

If it turns out nice again I might wash a bit of the van or the car should I have energy to spare.

As I type the sun is showing through the broken cloud so there is hope for an outside job.


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> A very exciting day today ---- housework.


Hahaha!! It has to be a very bad day before I resort to that!

Woke up in the MH to lashing wind n rain. However, luck was with me n it stayed off just long enough for me to empty the loo, bring in the EHU n stow the bucket under the waste pipe.

There's a meet of one of the Club groups this weekend n I was surprised to find some going into the organiser's caravan. I'm not ready for that yet!


----------



## aldra

JanHank said:


> Does it match 40 X 60 meters with a portion for house and drive though :grin2:


It's a fairly large plot Jan but there is a lot of house on it

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

It turned out nice again, I did a bit of house work this morning, not a lot as with just me theres not a lot to do, Motley still isn´t shedding his winter coat, most of what´s loose is combed out every morning so not much on the carpets. He keeps dragging me outside because the door is open, I just love the way he asks me to go out there.


----------



## aldra

Actually I had a good day

My back was easier 

I hoovered , granted with the light hoover , washed all my microfibres cloths

I change my kitchen washing up cloths three times a day

Made a corn chowder and prepared our evening meal

Cooked the hound two chicken breasts and rice because he is a bit iffy at the moment, freshly cooked chicken liver and a tin of butchers tripe for breakfast 

He will be clipped next week as we need to monitor his weight , easier without his long coat, and we can no longer manage a long coat , he can’t get up we can’t get down 

Albert spent a long time at the eye hospital, they seemed pleased, so we may regain our license to drive the van

Next week I have an appointment with the rheumatologist, the first in a year

A horrible year of severe back ache, swollen painful joints, Covid and long Covid before anyone even knew long Covid existed and no face to face to face appointments

I’m so hoping she will help but I’m not holding my breath

Fingers crossed

I’ve lost all sensation in my rt groin and upper thigh , but I’m so grateful because I’ve also lost the intense pain which meant I couldn’t stand or walk in my right hip

And I still haven’t had the results of the XRay taken six weeks ago, apparently this Monday I will have a phone call from the GP, but he doesn’t know of the loss off sensation

A year has been a long painful wait , if I wasn’t on morphine patches ?

I’m only guessing they help

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not much to do today, I cracked on yesterday with dusting and vacuuming so it's tidy for Liz to come home to, I've given the kitchen a lick and a promise, so all I have left is a wash load after I've had my yearly shower, and wipe down the shower itself.

Hopefully it will stop raining so i can move the van to the side of the drive, then I need to figure out how to refit the speaker covers as one was superglued in, I wonder if bluetac would work, easiest option and there is a pack left in the van so I think I'll start with that.

I feel a bit baba this morning, I had to get up twice with reflux, the liquid stuff takes a few minutes to calm it down then I take ages to drop off again.


----------



## JanHank

I’d say it’s time you were checked by the doctor, it could be the first sign of ulcers.

Grass gets a clip today.

My visitor may not be coming because of van trouble, she will let me know. It’s no problem either way as I don’t have to do anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## patp

Do we travel to Kent or not? It is very windy.

There is a viewing on the house. I have given the agent a key. If we don't travel we will have to pull the fifth wheel off the drive and hide it up somewhere.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

All done except the van.

I don't get why you have to move the van, we've sold 4 houses and had a van on the drive every time, a 5th wheel is a monstrous thing but goes to show how the drive can accommodate it easily, assuming it can of course


----------



## patp

Agents don't even like you to leave your car on the drive  I think it is all about the people "owning" the space as soon as they arrive. A bit like taking down all your personal photos so that they can "see" themselves living there.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Agents don't even like you to leave your car on the drive  I think it is all about the people "owning" the space as soon as they arrive. A bit like taking down all your personal photos so that they can "see" themselves living there.


I have never heard that before.


----------



## raynipper

patp said:


> Agents don't even like you to leave your car on the drive  I think it is all about the people "owning" the space as soon as they arrive. A bit like taking down all your personal photos so that they can "see" themselves living there.


Yes!! Give the impression of space and not clutter.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm, never had that advice.


----------



## patp

We ourselves have viewed a property where the owners had nik naks all over the place. It was hard to see the wood for the trees and it did put us off. People do want to see what they are buying and if it is covered up by clutter or stuff it does put them off.


----------



## raynipper

A lot of people don't see their own 'clutter' It's regarded as 'memories' but buyers don't want your memories they want their own.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I agree with the clutter, we like to have our things around us, but we put most stuff out of sight when selling, but the MoHo stays put, we also don't let agents show people around anymore, they know naff all about individual houses, and what's more they don't care, in and out as fast as possible and on to the next one, we used to just park down the road and watch them, the couple that bought our last house asked specifically if they could do the viewing with us as they didn't get time to look around properly, not for everyone of course but we actually enjoy doing the viewings now.


I also prefer to do the viewings when Liz is out as she likes to talk and I feel that gets in the way, they have come to view a house not make new friends, I am of course polite and friendly with them.


----------



## raynipper

We have only sold a few houses but after the valuation I insist the agents commission is added onto the price. Make them work for their easy money.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I know they are "supposed" to be careful of what they say, but they have so many get put clauses you could do the job straight out of school, I think in the states you have to have a licence to operate, not sure about here.


----------



## patp

That's interesting Kev. We have shown people around before and I feel we did a good job. Sold it three times only for the chain to break. The agents say that people are more relaxed and willing to ask questions if it is the agent. The only thing that puts me off is that I am very emotionally attached to this house and if people criticise it I take it to heart. The other problems is that Chris goes round pointing out the faults! If they find fault in the house Chris will also offer to fix that too!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't hide faults but most houses will have something the buyer doesn't like so I take the view that if I point out all the good stuff, they tend not to notice the rest. it is funny the things that will tempt a buyer, I Liz's self build house, the induction hob sold it, it was a nice house five bedrooms, master bedroom, family room huge kitchen, and dining room, but the woman was taken with the hob, it wasn't even an expensive one, £200 maybe so easy to put one in, the last house the garden did it, it wasn't exactly well kept, but it was well stocked, and on two levels with a good view from the small upper level, and it had a pond, so we bought an induction hob for here and put a pond in ready for when selling time comes, which hopefully won't be long as we have a few steps up to the house and it's getting too much for Liz to carry shopping up, and she won't let me carry anything she considers heavy, and the garden although well stocked is too steep and rocky for either of us.


We have been fortunate not to have been involved with a chain.


----------



## patp

Because the market is strong the agents are only showing people who are "sold" around. It makes their lives easier. Annoyingly in this very dry part of England it has been peeing down with rain at every viewing!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes we told ours that we didn't want people coming for tea and cake, not that we gave them that anyway on first viewing, but second views got offered, most didn't bother, none shows were what really pished us off, if they rang to inform us fine, but to just not show up especially at tea time when you are ready for food and have to wait as cooking smells can put people off.


----------



## patp

If you want timewasters then just advertise a litter of puppies. One even left a deposit and we never heard from them again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Don't they all leave deposits Pat?


----------



## patp

Oh yes 

What sad people to spend time visiting houses for sale and litters of puppies as a social occasion. Bit like people who find shopping a nice way to spend leisure time.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I like shopping, nowt like a bit of retail pheropey, that's why I'm always skint, it was made round to go round, no pockets in shrouds etc, Liz hates shopping though but still spends more than I do, mostly plants etc that don't get planted as she doesn't have time, more like she doesn't just get on and do it.


----------



## raynipper

Personally I am happy at the demise of the high street. Apart from the ludicrous parking charges if you can find a space and the myriad of ways to pay, it caters for grazers looking to spend money they don't have on stuff they don't need. This has become an obsession to fuel landfill.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm sad to see empty shops on high street, how many charity shops do we need anyway, but I agree on the rest, we are a nation of shopkeepers, or we were until the councils started charging stupid rates and for parking, then allowing planning for huge shopping centers out of town that only huge concerns can afford to rent, who then go bust.


----------



## aldra

I would like to see the high streets rebuilt with residential property dispersed amongst it 

Huge shopping centres the same, residential homes, shops and leisure facilities interspersed with residential homes , real communities 

Our local shops are more or less a row of food takeaways

I guess they rely on the local colleges of which there are two large ones for trade

I’m not really into shopping, even clothes I pick up as and when from the big supermarkets

And prime next day delivery makes online shopping almost as quick as going out to buy something

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Yes Sandra. I grew up on the outskirts of Kingston Surrey in a road called 'Surbiton Terrace' https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surbiton_Park
It used to be a very diverse collection of small private shops supplying a large residential area. It was a community and everyone knew everyone.

Then the local Technical College became a University and the last time I looked on Google Maps Street View it was all fast food takeaways resembling the poorer and seedier areas of London. Scruffy, shuttered, graffiti, odd sat dishes, dirty gutters, etc. https://goo.gl/maps/6HMLgLSGTRRGE5yX9

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Same here Ray, Holy Cross college has become a university 

To be fair parking is limited so I guess the students footfall is what trade requires

Although the area isn’t seedy, it is however full of students 

Bury is quite a thriving market town 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Our nearest town is a nice market town and I shop there as often as I can. The butcher has the most amazing meat from local farms. The baker has lovely bread and cakes. We did lose the greengrocer and the wet fish shop  These have been replaced by people on the weekly market. There is also a lovely ironmongers type shop called nuts and bolts. It sells all sorts from paint and tools to kitchen equipment and garden stuff. All their stock is picked by them and you know it is going to do the job you want it to. Yes we have charity shops but I like those too. Chris gets his work shirts there and they have books too. There are some nice cafes too and the most recent addition is a cake shop that only opens on Friday and Saturday with queues literally stretching round the block! The young lady baker bakes them all from Monday to Thursday and then sells out within hours.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I don't get why you have to move the van, we've sold 4 houses and had a van on the drive every time


We had potential renters round to view our house, with the MH sitting in the drive. When they eventually moved in the 10-yr-old son was very disappointed to find the MH wasn't part of the deal!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Just back from our trip which was a bit of a disaster tbh.

Got to Cardiff and had 2 good days there. weather was mixed but very warm on the Friday we arrived. Had a call from Cirencester C&MC site on the Saturday telling me that they had loads of waterlogged pitches so were cancelling my 11 night booking due to start 2 days later! 

After scrabbling around a bit I got us into Briarfields at Cheltenham. So not too bad. The Cirencester site was due to re-open it's pitches by the following Friday (i.e yesterday) so we could have a week there which would suit as Mrs GMJ had fixed a number of meetings up with friends who live around there.

On Tuesday Mrs GMJ started to feel unwell. I won't go into too many details but there was a lot of bleeding. No improvement overnight so she had to go off in an ambulance on Weds morning. She was discharged the same day so did some recuperation on Thursday. As a result of her illness we decided to cut our trip short by a week but I had to get our lad to drive our car home. Luckily he lives in Gloucester so I picked him up and brought him back to the campsite.

So today I will be dropping him back to the railway station; doing the food shopping; dig the washing; cleaning out the MH; and, most importantly, looking after Mrs GMJ!

She is on the mend and the bleeding has stopped but understandably she is totally drained and washed out, bless her!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Very sorry to hear that Graham, hopefully, she'll get better quickly, and maybe with something like a summer you can both get off again soon.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks Kev

Her poor body and mind are falling apart I fear. Probably all stems back to the MS.

Hopefully she is on the up now though as our next trip is scheduled for 2 weeks time and we are really looking forward to it: Cornwall and Devon.


----------



## JanHank

So sorry to read your report Graham, good thing you were not further away from home.

Hopefully being at home will speed her recovery.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A good friend of mine's mother had MS a wonderful woman, she was getting on a bit and in a wheelchair, he called her Davros as Dr Who was very popular at the time.


We are planning to get away in ours early June just for a couple of days, I've done most of the work I needed to get done, I just need to get it road legal and get the appliances tested now I have gas on board, but can't do it here as it's too steep, apart from the self build this may be our best van so far.


----------



## tugboat

Very sorry to hear about Memsahib's problems, Graham, and I hope she will get over this incident even though I understand her problems are longterm.

It is all a stress for you too. It's time this wretched weather perked up so hopefully you'll get away to Devon and Cornwall as intended.


----------



## patp

jiwawa said:


> We had potential renters round to view our house, with the MH sitting in the drive. When they eventually moved in the 10-yr-old son was very disappointed to find the MH wasn't part of the deal!


That is so sweet!

Graham, do send best wishes to Mrs GMJ, we are so focused on Covid problems that we often forget how much others struggle with health issues.

We should leave today after cancelling our booking for Hythe in Kent yesterday. Chris was more anxious to cancel because the QE2 bridge was closed, causing lots of traffic jams, than he was bothered about the high winds.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks all

I very much appreciate it.









Each day she is getting better so fingers crossed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

How are you getting on Geoff?


----------



## tugboat

Pudsey_Bear said:


> How are you getting on Geoff?


'Ello, Kev, I'm trying to be good and keeping out of mischief!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Where's the fun in that?


----------



## jiwawa

Graham, I'm very sorry to read about Mrs GMJ's troubles. The TLC will obviously make all the difference!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Not much panned for today. I'll catch up on all the ironing this morning now that the laundry has been done from our trip away.

Aside from that, nowt!

Our lad got away OK yesterday despite having a 3h 20m train ride back to Gloucester!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We rarely iron here, just get one size too small.

No plans, I might refit the speaker covers, but probably willn't .


----------



## GMJ

Mrs GMJ is quite fastidious when it comes to this kind of stuff. I seldom do the ironing these days except when she is too unwell to do it.

When I was married to my first wife I did it all the time...but she was a right lazy cow when it came to household stuff!


----------



## patp

If anything here needs ironing it goes to the charity shop 

Spent a nice peaceful night on Daleacres site in Kent. Truck got a puncture on the way  We usually go to Bearsted near Maidstone but gave up on trying to sleep through the road noise and, the final straw, a rookery. The warden made the usual comment about querying us being within the 8m rule of phoning ahead. It is because it is tall and has an over truck bedroom but still irritates.
Burger van on site with some nice chilli chicken burgers for tea.

After fixing the puncture (luckily we carry a proper jack in the locker) we will be off to the beach with granddaughter. Poor Molly is a bit bemused after just adjusting to life chez nous we whisk her off to a different place in a fibreglass box! Still beats a farmyard though


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Heck it's only ten past eight and I'm ready for bed, despite having the best night for a while, no reflux last night even though I didn't drink any paint.


----------



## JanHank

I´m with Graham, I´m doing the ironing after I´ve had a cup of coffee Nescafé.

The only things I don´t iron are bottom sheets, towelling things, nickers & vests or socks. Tea towels get ironed, they look & fit nicer in the draw.

When I´ve finished ironing I´m at a loss so maybe try practicing with the Stellplatz Apps, I still don´t get the hang of them.


----------



## JanHank

The ironing was done, I had my lunch and watched episode 1 series 2 of Sneaky Pete and it looked so nice out, temperature 17.5°c and not too much wind, took the car down to the river 2 maybe 3 km and walked. 
I spoke to the ladies driving the carriage after I had spoken to the 2 horses and didn´t think to take a picture until I was a good distance away. 
A few cyclists and walkers, but mine was the only car.

Now it´s raining :grin2: home just in time as we often are.


----------



## raynipper

Been busy all day passing 80. It's bluddy hard work when hundreds of people want to annoy you.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Happy birthday Ray









Only 20 more years and you'll get a card from Liz/Charles/William...if they can fond you over there!


----------



## Drew

raynipper said:


> Been busy all day passing 80. It's bluddy hard work when hundreds of people want to annoy you.
> 
> Ray.


Congratulations Ray, you have made it, I've another ten months to go.

All the very best

Drew


----------



## aldra

I rarely iron

Everything is hung immediately from the washing machine on hangers from a ceiling rack in the utility room to dry 

Tea towels, underwear ect placed on hanging rails, completely straightened

Wet bedding carefully folded and dried and then ironed folded, takes me minutes

Everything dried on hangers is tossed in the dryer on hot with a microfiber cloth damped with fabric softener and rehung on hangers ready to be put in wardrobes

Once when my health was better and I helped out daughters my heart sank at the pile of ironing, a creased mess , nothing I wash and dry is creased

One of my favourite sweatshirts was brought back from Australia, as a gift from my son is 25 years old, it’s never seen an iron

I’m someone who is upset to see clothes on a line not completely pegged out straight In order

Sad, but I rarely iron and never wear anything creased

Even when travelling everything is put through fabric softener and dried straight and crease free

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Happy birthday Ray

2/12 yrs to go for me 

If I make it 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Happy Birthday Ray!!!


----------



## jiwawa

Happy 80th birthday Ray,and congratulations!! Hope you enjoyed your day.


patp said:


> If anything here needs ironing it goes to the charity shop


That's me too Pat. Tho I do have 2 tops which require ironing and I don't have a tumble drier to fix the problem. I bought one of those steam 'guns' and it works a treat.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Been busy all day passing 80. It's bluddy hard work when hundreds of people want to annoy you.
> 
> Ray.


Go on with ya, you enjoy the attention, continue having happy days Ray, not just on your birthday.


----------



## barryd

Have sent you a card on the other channel Ray! you kept that quiet.

Done naff all this weekend apart from drink, eat rubbish and make music oh and go everywhere on the little bike as both the car and the big bike are in for repairs.

Have some 90s indie Rock. Started on Saturday night under the influence and finished today with a hangover. Includes Les Dawson style keyboards and a Wah Wah sock at 3:50. No, dont thank me.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Off into Llandeilo to run some errands: pick up a prescription; get a key cut; get a newspaper; plus Mrs GMJ wants to get a ball of wool as she is knitting a beanie for our son and bought black wool which has turned out to be a mistake as she is struggling to see what she is doing with it...so she'll get a lighter colour!. We'll take a flask of coffee with us and stop in a pleasant layby on the way back.

After that it's back to the fitness regime for a while and then we have an afternoon free.


----------



## patp

Chris has to go get the puncture fixed before we travel home day after tomorrow. Then he has "jobs" to do at daughter's house. Little granddaughter enjoyed her first, wind blasted, day at the seaside  I am going to chill out here and do some greyhound training in "the use of dog ramps entering and exiting the van"


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Chris has to go get the puncture fixed before we travel home day after tomorrow. Then he has "jobs" to do at daughter's house. Little granddaughter enjoyed her first, wind blasted, day at the seaside  I am going to chill out here and do some greyhound training in *"the use of dog ramps entering and exiting the van"*


Reminded me of this Pat.


----------



## patp

Bless him 

Ideally I would have had lots of time to prepare the poor old girl. When I trained my GSD's I used to put it flat on the floor first and just spend lots of time training it as though it was an agility obstacle, similar to the dog walk. Gradually I would raise it on a brick then a block then the step at home. Once it came to training it on the boot of the car they would be reasonably confident that it was safe to walk on. 
We have a plank bridge over a stream on our regular dog walk and Molly has coped with that ok.
Today, in the absence of bricks, blocks and low steps I am going to use treats lined along the length of the ramp and see how we get on with that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Notmuch, bit of a shop maybe poss lunch out, might pop into the van to tidy my stuff away, I did stupidly offer to do the little jobs in the bathroom.


----------



## erneboy

Sorry to hear Mrs G hasn't been well Graham. I hope she gets back to normal quickly.

Happy birthday Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Looks like I'm going to PC World again GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## JanHank

We have been down to the river. A good few bikes today and not one person said thank you when Motley sat and I stood on the side to let them pass.

A lot of €´s are being spent doing up the bridge to Poland, for pedestrians and cyclist, no cars, but along the whole on the Dam there is not one seat to rest on. Why nobody has thought of creating Stellplatz along this river I do not know, there are plenty of places it could be done. 

I am now going to have a look in the van to see what else I need to put in.


----------



## raynipper

erneboy said:


> Sorry to hear Mrs G hasn't been well Graham. I hope she gets back to normal quickly. Happy birthday Ray.


Thanks Alan and everyone.
Now just got to bring neighbour in to help with the leftovers this evening, another 'party' of cakes and fizz tuesday with 25 of the walking group, friends birthday 'party' wednesday, more friends visiting us saturday and we are out to sunday lunch on sunday again. 
I should be grossly over weight but I worry it off.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Jan, you could sponsor a bench in memory of Hans?


----------



## JanHank

That would be like peeing in the ocean and which part of the Dam would I put it on. Today nobody would see it anyway because the grass is at least 80cm tall, I couldn´t walk up there today because my little boy couldn´t see a thing. It won´t be cut until the wild flowers have seeded.


----------



## GMJ

erneboy said:


> Sorry to hear Mrs G hasn't been well Graham. I hope she gets back to normal quickly.
> 
> .


Thanks Al

She is on the mend but totally washed out now. Everything is exacerbated and takes longer to recover from, due to the MS. I've told her to get her act together though as we are off in the MH again a week Friday :wink2:

In other news: the road out of our village has been closed for the next 5 days. Luckily there is a mountain road which we took to Llandeilo which is shorter but takes longer. Some stunning views up there though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I hope she continues to mend, it can't be easy for either of you, I think if Liz has MS I'd have to get rid of her.


----------



## patp

Kev! She needs to get rid of you!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tee hee


----------



## dghr272

Returning unused rolls of wallpaper due to the better half ordering enough to paper two houses. Ended up in an argument with the counter staff, “it’s out of the 28 day return window”, she says. “Emm no it’s not”, says I. “Yes it is as it’s fallen off our system so I can’t help you”, “yes you can, get the manager”, says I. 
Manager appears reciting the same mantra. “When did the 28 day window start”, says I. “On your order date says he”, “well if you care to check, your order was then delivered after a 3 week delay therefore I’m within the 28 day window. Much frowning and consternation from the manager as he processes my due refund, no apology from him as he stomped off, but the original counter staff gave me a thumbs up and whispered, “he’s a plonker”. I smiled behind my mask ker ching.

Terry


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

It's our wedding anniversary today so we are off to a local pub for a spot of lunch. that's not something we have been able to do for a loooooooong time!

If the rain holds off. it'll be gardening for me. If it rains I'll have a go at forming the missing part of my awning storm tie down kit with some bits of metal I have found.


----------



## JanHank

Congratulations Mr. & Mrs GMJ. 

Yesterday I managed to do a bit more sorting out, remembering where things were and where I should put what I need to take in the van.
As it was a Good day I was in demand, 2 long walks and much playing in the garden, then when it was too cool to be out more play in the house. This was the reason I think why I woke up at 3 am with terrible cramp on the inside of my thigh, it’s the first time for ages.
I have made up my mind to put weed killer on the garden, hopefully I can get it done before the win gets here, the grass has been growing for almost a week so weed killer should work well.

This lot worked very quickly.


----------



## raynipper

You can't 'kill' that lot Jan, you need sheep.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Or a donkey  I love donkeys.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> Or a donkey  I love donkeys.


I've never tried donkey: what do they taste like?


----------



## patp

Chris is still working on daughter's plumbing problems. Should only take another half a day says he. I have heard that so many times before. We have been invited for dinner there but it means I would have to go for the whole day or Chris would have to come and pick me up causing a lot of driving as we are 40 minutes away this trip.
I found an interesting footpath leaving the site which I would like to explore. Promises to be nice day.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Has he always been a Urologist? 

Liz is meeting up with a friend this morning so once she's out of the way I'll get back in the van,I noticed that the edge cover on one of the upper locker doors needs regluing, speaker covers to put back up, tidy up, go get some matt paint to match the wood veneer from b and q there are some tiny scratches to hide, and I have a little more paintwork to do outside.

It all sounds a lot but no more than a days work if I were fitterer.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> You can't 'kill' that lot Jan, you need sheep.
> 
> Ray.


It´s already dead. A golden colour that looks like stubble.


----------



## GMJ

Bloody rain! Bloody rain!!!

Even when it's not forecast it bloody rains!

I managed a couple of hours weeding though until...





















...it BLOODY RAINED!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think it is all these buggers uncaringly going out gardnin if you ask me.

I have had to come back from the van it berluddy not very warm in there this morning, but I got the speaker covers back on and I mindid the upper locker door Clear sealant is wunnerful stuff, pics to prove it looks okay, I think the covers are a pretty good match just an old can of wheel silver, well to me anyway.


----------



## GMJ

When are we going to get some photos of it matey?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I posted loads already G.


----------



## GMJ

Which thread was that Kev? I must have missed them (not including the few above of your door/speakers)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good question, not sure I'll PM you some as it looks like boasting if I post the same ones again, And I'm not into that, nowt to boast about mainly


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We might be going into Carmarthen this morning to sort out some new curtains for the living room (because apparently we "need" new ones) or we may not be. It depends on the boss really!

If not it'll be more gardening for me: finishing the weeding and mowing the lawn if the grass dries out enough.


----------



## JanHank

Second jab for me today, hopefully there will be zero reaction the same as the first.

I’m pretty much prepared with the van, clothes go in today then it will be, filll the fridge and off I go as soon as It looks as if the weather is a bit more settled, which hopefully will be next week.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Why are wimmin never satisfied, I spend half my time suggesting we don't need to keep changing stuff that is fine as it is.


Shopping for van stuff perhaps. 


Dis you get the PM?


----------



## patp

We are affected by our surroundings Kev 

Early morning wee wee call from Molly. Might have been caused by me leaving the top window blind open telling her it was dawn  Actually managed to go off again but not for long as she needed an early morning poop, caused, no doubt, by her raiding the fridge while were out down the pub last night 

Packing up to go home now that the weather looks like it is changing. Heard on the radio that building materials are in short supply. Great! First our build had the water main slap bang underneath it, then Covid, now supply shortages serious enough to make the main news.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> We are affected by our surroundings Kev
> 
> Actually managed to go off again but not for long as she needed an early morning poop, caused, no doubt, by her* raiding the fridge *while were out down the pub last night
> 
> .


How on earth did she get into the fridge?


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Dis you get the PM?


Yes sorry mate. I saw the notification and then totally forgot to check my PMs :nerd:

O also have a problem with this word "need"...curtains and also there are noises about new settees for the living room :surprise:....as we "need" new ones??!!

Why? I'm only just getting comfortable on the ones we have after 15 years of use!


----------



## patp

JanHank said:


> How on earth did she get into the fridge?


No idea, Jan. From previous experience Greyhounds are very crafty especially where food stealing is concerned. She knows how to push doors open and is quite persistent at doing it. I assume she kept pushing on the door seal and it gave way. We can lock it so, as long as we remember, it should not happen again. She only stole her own food but nothing much else in there. It still rewards her behaviour so will have to be extra vigilant so that she does not up her game and try harder to get the reward!


----------



## GMJ

Anyway I have a stay of execution as we are not going out now today. I just stripped the bed and got the first load on and I'll be gardening shortly. Fingers crossed the weather stays dry and maybe, just maybe, the grass will be dry enough to cut this afternoon.


----------



## patp

Just chatting to the campsite warden and they have had to cancel their day off to catch up with the grass cutting


----------



## JanHank

Never mind the rain. :grin2:


----------



## aldra

I should have been seeing my ruematologist, I ve only waited a year for the appointment and it was cancelled yesterday eying by phone, the rheumatologist is sick, I am also sick 

They will arrange another appointment and let me know when , I don’t think so I said I want the earliest appointment you have now with any rheumatologist because I’m really struggling with stiffness and constant pain from inflamed joints 

Maybe you could contact the rheumatology nurses she suggested, I think you’ll find it was the rheumatology nurse that arranged this appointment as an emergency 8 weeks ago I told her

They have found me an appointment with a rheumatologist in Oldham the beginning of next month, mainly because I refused to get off the phone until she found me one

My X-ray results on my back were given to me yesterday, apparently the calcium crystals are in my hips now, psudo gout , which explains the severe pain as the crystals moved into my hip joint , and why I couldn’t stand or walk for more than a few minutes 

The GP seemed surprised that I knew I had pseudo gout, I did but didn’t realise it was evident now in my hips, the morphine patches don’t help much with inflammation, and not at all as the sharp crystals cut inside a joint 

I don’t think she knew I have psoriatic arthritis either , of course she informed me I need disease modifying drugs which only the rheumatologist can prescribe, which is great if you can get an appointment with a rheumatologist!

I’m just hoping next week will be the start of some improvement , there are many days now when it seems pointless to get up and struggle through another day of stiffness and pain but as yet I still do 

Sandra


,


----------



## baldlygo

Did someone say their grass was too long?


----------



## JanHank

How awful for you Sandra, six weeks in pain with a trapped nerve last year was bad enough. it must be awful not to be able to see an end in sight, let´s hope the new chap will sort you out.

Edit.

I´ve had my second jab, she announced next week she will have the once only Johnson & Johnson vaccine. 
Also said not to worry if we have a few after effects of flu like symptoms or heavy arms tonight, it will be alright by Friday. 

I´m not going to have anything like that. :laugh:


----------



## patp

Oh Sandra! How awful for you to get cancelled so near to the appointment. We get ourselves all psyched up for these things and it comes as a terrible blow when they let you down. We know all too well what it feels like as Chris's triple bypass was cancelled twice. They hinted that it wouldn't be cancelled a third time as they incur a fine and they were right as they put him first on the list.
Have you got a good relationship with any of the GP's at your practice? I wonder if they would write to the new consultants secretary and put your case forward for urgent care? Then, if someone needs to be cancelled it might not be you? Our GP's are supposed to be our health advocates after all.


----------



## aldra

During Covid anything can happen Pat

The rheumatologist nurses team got the appointment for me because they no longer have the facilities to see me face to face 

I can tell them I am so stiff I can hardly walk, that joints are inflamed and painful but they can’t see the effects

In someways it’s my own fault I stopped the methotrexate because I couldn’t fight long Covid or the series of urine infections that I was suffering on immunosuppressants drugs 

But no one was available to help with long Covid , for a long time even I felt it was my fault I was breathless, dizzy and exhausted , that I’d lost sensation in my feet and hands and I felt so depressed 

Symptoms became mixed up with the symptoms of psoriatic arthritis and calcium crystal disease until symptoms of long Covid emerged in others 

Unfortunately I have been unable to see a rheumatologist in all this time due to Covid restrictions, even doctors are hard to see

My severe hip pain dragged on for weeks until I was able to get an appointment for an XRay, and then it took four weeks to arrange a phone call from the GP to give me the results

Calcium crystal disease, not a surprise except it was now in my hips as well as in my feet, knees and hands but a surprise to the Gp, why? I am already diagnosed with calcium crystal disease

But it’s not her problem the illusive rhuematoligist must deal with it

And it’s almost as though well now you know why your pain is so severe, see a rheumatologist 

And the cycle continues 

Sandra


----------



## patp

GP's are supposed to be our advocates when we need specialist help. Just because we are better informed than we used to be does not mean we are well enough to fight for it. As you say you have been through Covid, followed by long Covid. Who would have the energy to fight another disease after all that? It worries me that the medics have come to enjoy not seeing patients face to face. They are drawing huge salaries and we are paying them.

I did get some satisfaction with my (minor by your standards) complaint about the GP who shouted at me. The senior GP eventually phoned me and apologised. He did not think that she needed disciplinary action against her though. I agreed, but only because she was practicing during Covid. Mind you, when I told him, at the end of the chat, that I had mentioned, to her, a separate condition (thrush) that had cropped up but she had done nothing about it, other than agree with me that it was caused by me taking two courses of antibiotics, I could hear him making notes. He then asked me how it was and I told him that I had cured it myself by bypassing the rules and buying stuff online. Dangerous, but I thought necessary.
An off shoot is that I am finally getting treatment for my Zinc deficiency. He also called me in to look into my double vision though I am not impressed with his conclusion that it is caused by "stress".


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are definitely off into Carmarthen this morning to look at and probably buy, some much 'needed' curtains for our living room. Oh the pleasure I derive from browsing for curtains cannot be underestimated. It's almost as much fun as shopping for bedding...one of my all time pleasurable things to do!!!

After yesterday's Herculean effort in the garden: weeding; started extending our rockery (managed around by 3 feet so far); and mowing lawns at our place and next door in the Church Hall, I feel a little achy today but I'm sure some curtain retail therapy will have me feeling much better ready for some more gardening later!


----------



## patp

Ha ha Graham. Chris doesn't come any more. I tested his acumen at curtain procurement by asking him, one day, what colour the bedroom curtains were . He failed miserably this most important of tests and so is left at home now. It is nice to have someone, whose opinion I value, at these events so I use the curtain sales person for this purpose. They have not let me down yet.


----------



## patp

Molly has a vet appointment later on. As you cannot enter the building it is going to be difficult. I will write a four page history out for him to see if I can lure him out in the car park for a proper consultation.


----------



## GMJ

I need to go to keep an eye on the purse!

We got a quote for made to measure ones from Dunelm: 3 sets for standard windows and a larger set for a bay French window...and it came to over a thousand pounds









After some re measuring and being a bit more liberal or conservative with the width once the curtains are pleated, the price has come down to 'only' around 500 quid!









AND I expect Mrs GMJ will want me to stand her a sandwich out for lunch too!


----------



## patp

Oh yes. We had to re curtain the whole house, not long ago, after the renovation that we undertook. It is eye watering. Now I will have to do it all over again in the new bungalow.


----------



## GMJ

I'll try and sell our current curtains when we get the new ones. There are 4 sets that all reach down to floor level, so if someone was so inclined they could easily be tailored to suit windows of different heights.

Failing that, I'll see if a charity wants them: either to sell or use in some way.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We use our old curtains as dust sheet, or rather we did til 'someone' threw them out after our last effort with paint and brush :roll:


----------



## patp

Good idea, Graham. Take photos of them in place though. It is very hard to visualise material shown thrown across a bed or on the floor as it will look when hanging. Always worth posting on here first  
I just about have the skills to make curtains but my sewing machine is getting old (50 years) and tired (a bit like me) so I tend to get them made.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

As said elsewhere, I just went out to the van, two reasons to go, one outside one inside, I managed to forget one of them.


----------



## JanHank

This morning I will take the Navajo to my repair man to check the repair on the back he did 5 years or more ago when Hans backed into the shed roof overhang, the paint has worn off, but I´m sure it´s water tight so if he can´t paint it again before my trip it won´t matter.
After that, no clue how I will spend the rest of the day.


----------



## raynipper

I'm just wondering what to do about this carnage. Everything I suggest gets the reply "Oh you can't do that".!!!!

Ray.


----------



## nickkdx

No Robomow on that for a long time.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Something big and yellow with tracks Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> I'm just wondering what to do about this carnage. Everything I suggest gets the reply "Oh you can't do that".!!!!
> 
> Ray.


Are they molehills Ray? I cant quite make it out from the picture.


----------



## aldra

Yes curtains are expensive , I usually get mine from dunelm ready made and yes they cost an eye watering amount 

There seems to be few places now where you can get heavy duty curtains particularly if you do not want eyelet curtains 

Once I always made and lined all my curtains but now it’s too much effort and if I’m honest even buying them is a faff 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Yes Nick, Prue says it's only natural. That helps me no end. Can you imagine the outcry if it was her lawn???
I guess it's a family of badgers looking for roots and worms and my patch must be easy rooting with their noses.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

There is a mole who makes holes in the Church Hall lawn next door to us. He/she hasn't dare venture into our garden yet but I expect it's just a matter of time...


----------



## JanHank

I don´t think the world has a shortage of moles, thats one pest I don´t have, they don´t like farmyard rubble.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> I'm just wondering what to do about this carnage. Everything I suggest gets the reply "Oh you can't do that".!!!!
> 
> Ray.


I actually thought it was the mess left behind by those who erected your new electricity pole!


----------



## raynipper

They were really tidy Jean. I have now seen where they have come in through a hedge and left across the neighbouring field. I think there must have been a family.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've had enough for today, too hot in the van, I still have a few jobs to do, I took the big heavy Table out and put in one of these:-

https://www.dunelm.com/product/rubberwood-tv-table-1000004916

We have had these in every van for years very stable and big enough for two dinner plates knives n forks and condiments and also to play cards on, pick them up with one finger, I just had to put a new retainer position in the wardrobe so it doesn't make a noise when driving, I wonder if I can make something for Liz too   

I just made a nice ice cold Frappe, Ahh and relax.


----------



## GMJ

I've just had a lie down as we spent 370 quid in Dunelm on curtains this morning


----------



## raynipper

Is there a 'dislike' tab G.?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well, if it makes her feel better, it's only money G.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> I've just had a lie down as we spent 370 quid in Dunelm on curtains this morning


As I understood it, your last signature said it wasn't yours anyway, thats why your spending it :grin2: or something like that.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Well, if it makes her feel better, it's only money G.


If its only money Kev I'll let you have my address and you can send me it!


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> As I understood it, your last signature said it wasn't yours anyway, thats why your spending it :grin2: or something like that.


You've lost me now Jan....


----------



## patp

She will get a lot of pleasure out of them so they are well worth the money.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> You've lost me now Jan....


If I remember rightly you were busy spending your children's inheritance :grin2: As you should.


----------



## JanHank

I’m off out on a treasure hunt, I may be some time :laugh:


----------



## aldra

GMJ said:


> I've just had a lie down as we spent 370 quid in Dunelm on curtains this morning


You got away lightly , my main lounge , three windows cost a fortune, to say nothing of the matching cushion covers

I have full length curtains at two French doors, a bay window and a Double curtain at a doorway opening into the smaller lounge from the kitchen dining room

They are expensive curtains but really the wrong tone for my new colour scheme but they will just have to fit it in as I can't be bothered replacing them

Should have stuck with coffee coloured walls

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Got to get the van insured and taxed so we can get away next week for a couple of days, also go through stuff from previous vans for treasures, last minute jobs.


----------



## GMJ

Cleaning the bungalow this morning and then we'll see what the day brings.

Still, only a week until we are off again in the MH.

Where you thinking of going next week Kev?


----------



## patp

No much on today except housework and gardening.

Doing battle with the rescue over Molly. They wanted a "Permanent Foster" placement for her which I offered to do. It means that I care for her and they pick up the vet bills. My vet examined her yesterday and his advice is that her teeth are so awful that we should risk the anaesthetic and sort them out. While she was under, he said, he could take off the small mammary tumours. I passed this on the to the couple who run the rescue but the lady said that she did not want Molly operated on. I have seen a video that this lady made where she got very upset over the first dog she ever had dying even though it was a long time ago. I left it that she would speak with the lady in Ireland who had Molly for a while before shipping her here with another lot of dogs.

I don't know what I will do if they refuse. I have sent a message to the lady in Ireland to see if I can persuade her to persuade the rescue to sanction the op. Just yesterday they transferred Molly's microchip to me making me the "registered keeper". I am now wondering if that entitles me to make welfare decisions on her behalf. I will pay the vet's bill if necessary.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> If I remember rightly you were busy spending your children's inheritance :grin2: As you should.


Ah yes...the old 'I like to SKI...' signature.

I'd forgotten about that.

I changed my signature when I came back on here :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Where you thinking of going next week Kev?


Well if the fridge and water heater work, as we expect they will but can't check them on our steeps drive, we're going to Yockenthwaite first.

We've been camping there for years, can get busy with day visitors, the first time we went I had to wade into the river (I'm a none swimmist) to rescue a drowning lamb, the farmer always gives us a toot when they see it's us.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Y...87feb64375cceba!8m2!3d54.2070902!4d-2.1465839


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Best quote £267.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Well if the fridge and water heater work, as we expect they will but can't check them on our steeps drive, we're going to *Yockenthwaite* first.
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/Y...87feb64375cceba!8m2!3d54.2070902!4d-2.1465839


Not far from there at Halton Gill in 1987 where Hans had a ride on a shovel, came last in the over 40is race and Our Sheltie Brandy won the Best Kept dog competition. I still have the envelope the £5.00 prize came in, we gave that to the little village library.
The Yorkshire Dales we absolutely loved and if we could have found a suitable place at the time would have lived there.


----------



## Penquin

Yet another day of grass cutting for us, MrsW cuts using the large lawn tractor (John Deere with 48” cutting deck) while I collect it up behind the old machine towing a 54” brush system. Trouble is, the compost heap is nigh on full, cut grass takes a long time to rot down, so i may have to take it to the tip for fast composting.....


----------



## JanHank

Penquin said:


> Yet another day of grass cutting for us, MrsW cuts using the large lawn tractor (John Deere with 48" cutting deck) while I collect it up behind the old machine towing a 54" brush system. Trouble is, the compost heap is nigh on full, cut grass takes a long time to rot down, so i may have to take it to the tip for fast composting.....


There used to be some kind of granolas to scatter on compost heaps to rot Tham down quicker Dave, no idea what it was called now as it was a long time ago when we had some. Don´t need it now with the mulched mower.

Might be something in here, 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Be-Green-C...post+rotter&qid=1622187877&s=outdoors&sr=1-20


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just tried to tax the van starting 1/6/21 online but it won't let me, what a screwed up system DVLA is, I can go to a post office but not online.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Best quote £267.


What's that for Kev? Insurance?


----------



## GMJ

Cleaning all finished and nearly time for 10.30 coffee!

Weather is mizzley drizzle so no outdoor fun today by the looks. I may clean the inside of the windows whilst it's overcast and then if the rain abates, I'll do the outsides. It only takes me 30 mins inside and 20 or so outside since I bought a Karcher window cleaning thingy. It has transformed the job I dislike the most (window cleaning) into a simple, regular task now.

Hopefully a walk after lunch and then our daily game of Scrabble. Maybe a Netflix film after that if there's nowt else to do.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> What's that for Kev? Insurance?


Yes via the Asda website, it was quite painless, I may have beaten it of course, but the more you mess about the more stressful it becomes innit.


----------



## GMJ

Right, inside windows cleaned . 

As the postie has just delivered my new lawnmower blade I'm off to do some man stuff: change the blade and grind the old one back to sharpness on my bench grinder!

Grrrrrr......


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have a rotavator to play within the next few days.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Not far from there at Halton Gill in 1987 where Hans had a ride on a shovel, came last in the over 40is race and Our Sheltie Brandy won the Best Kept dog competition. I still have the envelope the £5.00 prize came in, we gave that to the little village library.
> *The Yorkshire Dales we absolutely loved and if we could have found a suitable place at the time would have lived there*.


Should have moved to Richmond / Barnard Castle area. We could have been neighbours! Dont think Ill ever move now, love it here especially out on the bike(s)


----------



## raynipper

Even with Cummings n Co as neighbours?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lord help us, do we have a collection of junk.

Readying for the off, we went into the garage to dig out all the stuff we thought we needed in the last dozen vans and cars which we have emptied in a hurry when selling.


We've been good though and binned quite a lot of it and found some things we were going to have to buy too, so a bit of tidying, some recycling and a bit of dosh saved, which makes me feel a bit better as I've had marginally bad news on two fronts today, My CT scan has been cancelled yet again GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR, and I've been waiting a week for my pension to be released to my bank account, it's been 7 days so I rang them, they were waiting for bank statements it seems, might have been a good idea to tell moi, so I said stuff it send me a cheque, 10 working days, good job I'm not desperate for it, although part of it is to reimburse Liz as we jointly own the vans we buy, but she owns the cars n t'house.


----------



## raynipper

Complex or what?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What???


----------



## patp

I forgot that I have had to make black out covers for the door and window in the kitchen. It faces east and so, even though there is a thick Roman blind, light gets in to the room very early. This wakes up Molly who, having lived in a farmyard most of her life, gets up early. She might have a bit of UTI back, also, but is back on antibiotics for her teeth so they should help. Done now and will fit later.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I could do with fashioning something for the van windows, they let light in badly them not being Seitz ones so have a big gap at the bottom, tiz the only real downside of this van but we do have eyemasks.


----------



## patp

Just talking to someone about the same thing and she said she uses those plastic table cloths. I bought some blackout curtain lining and I am sticking it to the wall around the window with velcro.


----------



## aldra

In finding that the small kitchen window Albert put in over the worksurface next to the French doors is a problem as the sun goes down 

We can draw the curtain over the French doors but the sunlight as the sun sinks down is blinding if working at the hob

May need to make a curtain or may be a blind , maybe even a half blind will do it

Sandra


----------



## aldra

patp said:


> I forgot that I have had to make black out covers for the door and window in the kitchen. It faces east and so, even though there is a thick Roman blind, light gets in to the room very early. This wakes up Molly who, having lived in a farmyard most of her life, gets up early. She might have a bit of UTI back, also, but is back on antibiotics for her teeth so they should help. Done now and will fit later.


Shadow was really poorly with a UTI

Despite all the blood tests costing £600 they failed to find that , when he bit the swimming instructor she was reaching under his belly to put on the float , her face was nearer to him but it was the hand that was tightening the underbelly straps he bit

And I'm still mortified, I paid £200 for a series of swimming which I now realise is not of use, his loss of muscle can not be rectified and we haven't asked for the money back

When the vet checked his bladder area he almost collapsed with the pain

He's been on low dose antibiotics and pro biotic ever since but the vet says he will need further blood tests, to continue the antibiotics ,it hasn't cleared his loose bowels but he isn't losing weight and is eating well

I will need her to explain exactly what she thinks she will gain from the blood test that she didn't gain last time, except £600 minus lab tests

Even she says he's beautiful for a 13 year old german shepherd despite his loss of weight

Me I'm just happy that he spends his days in comfort , I cook all his meals daily now, he prefers it freshly cooked, he gets a walk alternate days as Alberts knees are bad, he drives him to the cemetery and two old gits mosey along together

Next week he will be shorn like an old English sheep dog and become a bear once again

A thin bear now

Sandra


----------



## patp

I have never suffered from UTI's but I understand that they are extremely painful and very confusing and debilitating. Thank you Sandra for describing Shadow's symptoms. Did Shadow benefit from a Vitamin B12 injection?

Poor Molly has so many problems it is like a minefield but none of this is her fault. Just human neglect. The antibiotics that she has now been given for her awful teeth are also going to follow up on her UTI. She is just a walking skeleton but seems to enjoy her pottering down the local bridle path. She is eating well and has, already put on a tiny bit of weight. I am struggling to find complete wet dog food because the quality ones, from Germany, are hard to come by now. She and Georgia are getting along fine. Greyhounds are amazing at rubbing along with other canine companions. In the racing world they get "culled" if they show any sign of aggression. I am so proud of Georgia for accepting Molly into our little family unit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I need to get a few of those plastic baskets for the bathroom and kitchen stuff so things stay more or less where we left them, and a few little things left to do such as put tools away and tidy up.


----------



## GMJ

Off to Llandeilo this morning for a medical appointment for Mrs GMJ. Then nowt planned so we'll hopefully get a walk in after lunch and then there is rugby all afternoon on BT Sports.

If we get back in time this morning and if the grass is dry, I'll give it a second mow as my first one a few days ago was a higher cut than normal. I'll be interested to see how the new blade does compared with the old one which was pretty blunt until I sharpened it yesterday. If its not dry I'll do it tomorrow or Monday I guess.


----------



## patp

Nothing planned other than dog walking and house work. Read about keeping house full of light so might give in and clean the windows. Pretty tired due to Molly needing to go out at dawn every day. Blackout did not work  There is light coming from the radio so I might black that out tomorrow. Just hope it is a uti so that I can know it will get better. Living in a farmyard she is probably used to taking herself out for a stroll around at dawn. She is now fast asleep in Georgia's little bed.

Just had a bit of interesting news. I emailed a dog and cat sanctuary not far from Mojacar to ask if they would like some help in return for a plot to park the van on. They have replied and seem quite keen on the idea. They want the dimensions of the van and say they will supply electricity and water free if we are helping out every day.
It has just occurred to me, though, that it might be noisy


----------



## JanHank

I had to look up Mojàcar Pat, I thought spell check had been at it, but it’s not UK but Spain.
I imagine the dogs are quiet at night, just don’t be tempted to take half a dozen of them home.

No fixed plan for the day, it’s an if day, if it’s fine I will attempt to maybe if I feel like it, wash the sides of the van, or If not and if I feel like it give the path and drive a dose of total weed killer if it’s not going to rain as tomorrow the better weather is supposed to arrive to help it work.

Otherwise, I haven’t a clue :smile2:


----------



## raynipper

Todays lunch cos we got a Vegie.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Todays lunch cos we got a Vegie.
> 
> Ray.


Vegetarian food is very very nice, we tried it for a few week years ago and both enjoyed it, unfortunately Hans had meat and potato guts.


----------



## GMJ

I had a Greggs vegan slice the other week. It is very nice too. If they are out of corned beef slices, then would be my go to.

I also had a cheese and onion sandwich for my lunch twice this week...does that count?


----------



## JanHank

I´m having rump steak today, that definitely doesn't´´t count, but it will be the first meat I have eaten this week.:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Off to Llandeilo this morning for a medical appointment for Mrs GMJ. Then nowt planned so we'll hopefully get a walk in after lunch and then there is rugby all afternoon on BT Sports.
> 
> If we get back in time this morning and if the grass is dry, I'll give it a second mow as my first one a few days ago was a higher cut than normal. I'll be interested to see how the new blade does compared with the old one which was pretty blunt until I sharpened it yesterday. If its not dry I'll do it tomorrow or Monday I guess.


I'm not certain but I think Liz and I go to a cafe there, it's in an old apothecary, they do great cakes and breakfasts, could be wrong the town names in Wales all blend together, love the country but their spelling leaves a bit to be desired.


----------



## GMJ

We had a home made beef Madras last night with home made naan as well. Nom nom nom. I think the curry tastes nicer when it has been in the freezer and defrosted.

We are having a cheat pizza tonight: shop bought pizza revved up with green pepper, mushroom, chorizo and cheese (plus some chillies for me). Despite it only being a 12 inch pizza it's too much now for the two us (NB My weight is holding at 13st 11lb despite hedonistic food and drink excesses when we go away!)


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I'm not certain but I think Liz and I go to a cafe there, it's in an old apothecary, they do great cakes and breakfasts, could be wrong the town names in Wales all blend together, love the country but their spelling leaves a bit to be desired.


There is one cafe that does specialty cakes so it could be in Llandeilo...

https://heavenlychoc.biz/

If/when you are down this way next Kev please do let me know.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

If I remember   as wild campers we don't do a lot of planning, we tend to arrive at a junction and just go one way or the other, so we could end up there without prior planning, and although Wales is a nice place we do tend to gravitate to Scotland as it's a longer drive and that is my part of the holiday, I'm not one for gazing at our surroundings.


----------



## GMJ

No probs mate. Happy even if its short notice. You could wild camp on our drive or in the forest 100m away or indeed fill up with water or empty your bog. There's an half decent pub in the village too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz is not one for meeting people she knows nothing about to be honest, not a forum lover, she doesn't get the social side of it at all. makes her sound awful, but to be honest I'm not much better. We're just quite private people in real life, been doing the MoHo thing for a long time now but only met up with two peeps so far.

Off out for lunch in a bit to a place we've not been to since just after they opened up when the first lockdown, it's only family-run Italian place but the food and people are fabulous.


----------



## JanHank

So far I have cleaned the front and one side of the van, its the first time I have ever done it and notice some of the trims are coming loose, there are a few scratches on the trims, but all in all in quite good nick. It looks pretty clean, but I´m not going overboard, as soon as I get on the road again (a song in there :laugh it will be dirty in no time. Loads of little swallow droppings all over it, I have no idea what the roof looks like, but I won´t be looking at that, only trouble there of course is when it rains and the dirt washes down.

Before (taken in the shade) and after in the sun. On this cleaned side there are a lot of couples making babies, some kind of fly, but not house or blue bottles.


----------



## aldra

Shadow is on Vit B12 tablets, Cobalaplex, they have a probiotic in them Pat 

I buy them on line about £16 for a months supply as he has 2 a day, does save money by not getting them through the vet 

Shadow was weeing all over the house, and drinking constantly by the time we realised he had a UTI and we collected a sample which identified it 

The long term antibiotics are really for his gut , without them he has very loose stools and isn’t inclined to eat We only give him one a day now which seems to work although the vet says it is not a long term solution 

The one he is on now is Metrobactin 500

I might take a stool sample for testing to check if a bacteria can be identified 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

This 76 knocking on 77 year old is really pleased with herself today, a good four and a half hours work if not more, I didn´t clock in and out each time. 

Of course the part that took the longest and had the most dirt to remove was the smallest part, the back, not taking the roof into consideration coz I aint getting up there. I cleaned the spare wheel part as best as I could because I couldn´t undo the big plastic nut I suppose its called, a man has obviously done that up. 

I even went into the gas locker to clean the tops of the bottles, one of them had brown spots on, not rust, a wipe doesn´t clean them off so left them. 

After almost 2 years (which is is to me because I lost him when he went into hospital in the June) you would think it was time I stopped thinking of him a hundred times a day, well if he keeps springing these surprises on me how can I, while I was wiping the tops of the gas bottles I spotted a blue coloured domestos bottle around the corner of the locker, I had no idea it was there, it´s full of toilet blue. I keep telling him to clear off, but he still keeps popping up at the most unexpected times :grin2:

I may or may not sleep well tonight, or not at all I´ll tell you tomorrow.

My reward when I came in could have been wine, beer, spirit of any kind almost, tea or Nescafe, I plumbed for the latter.


----------



## aldra

Yep Jan save the wine till later as the sun sets

That’s what I will be doing 

Cleaned all the downstairs windows and mirrors with vodka, hoovered and now I’m shattered 

Treated my daughter to a hair cut from our visiting hairdresser and will pay for her to have silver grey streaks in her hair next week as she is in the first stages of going grey

She has had her long haircut to shoulder length and it really suits her, so that’s her cheered up 

Didn’t realise streaks were so expensive, £25 to cut and £70 for a full head of streaks, shows how often I ever go to the hairdresser , have had mine cut to shoulder length so mines an 8 weekly cut now, long hair was definitely cheaper and I need no help now with the grey!!

Sandra


----------



## patp

I was only thinking of Hans and his hospital stay the other day. It was such an anxious time wasn't it? A friend's father went through a similar long drawn out hospital stay in the Canary Islands. We were comparing my parents death here in the UK where I passed on their wish not to be treated if it was futile. So much easier for all concerned but a bit of a minefield ethically. My brother had the same with his wife in the US when she had stage 4 breast cancer. He could not face going to see her in the end.
I am sure if Hans did not pop up every now and then you would miss his little surprises.


----------



## aldra

Yes Jan, Hans will always be there Girl

He’s part of you, you are part of him 

And death doesn’t really part us in spite of the vow till death do part 

We can go on and do

But he will always be by your side 

Just as I will always be at the side of my kids, always they will say..mum did

And some of what mum did would be best forgotten maybe 

But much of it shaped the person they are, and my kids are pretty awesome 

You are pretty awesome Jan

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Regardless of the busy day yesterday I was awake at 2:30 made tea just before 4.

It looks to be a good day to do my total weed kill on the drive and paths, sun, warmer and only very little wind/ breeze.

I would also do the garden with selective, but my neighbou would probably complain as mowers are not allowed on Sundays and although everyone else ignores that she probably wouldn't tolerate me doing it. 😖

The weed killing won't take too long, the spray bottle strapped to the sack barrow, it's a battery run sprayer so no pumping up :laugh: after that I *may* clean a window or ten.


----------



## patp

How many windows do you have Jan? Do you ever regret having so many or is all the cleaning worth it?
I notice Sandra says she uses Vodka on hers? Never heard of that. Have heard of vinegar so I expect any spirit will do? I only ask as we have a lot of windows in the new bungalow. I love having light in the house but hate cleaning windows!


----------



## GMJ

I managed to jet wash one of our patio areas yesterday in readiness for our first BBQ at home this year. I just need to get the winter cover off the table and give it (the table) a clean and we are good to go.

Then off food shopping in Carmarthen. Maybe a walk after lunch and then some rugby on the telly. I was having a beer free weekend this weekend but will enjoy a couple this afternoon as you can't have a BBQ without a beer can you?


----------



## patp

The world and his wife were in Sainsburys yesterday buying bar b q stuff.


----------



## GMJ

It'll hardly seem worth doing when I get it going, given our new food regime. Mrs GMJ will have some salmon and asparagus and I'll I just have a burger I think. I shall miss the sausages but replace them with extra salad. I will get myself a nice bun for the burger though.

Still, it'll be easier to clean afterwards!


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> *How many windows do you have Jan?* Do you ever regret having so many or is all the cleaning worth it?
> I notice Sandra says she uses Vodka on hers? Never heard of that. Have heard of vinegar so I expect any spirit will do? I only ask as we have a lot of windows in the new bungalow. I love having light in the house but hate cleaning windows!


A lot, 3 huge with 3 stripes each , 12 biggish with 3 stripes each and the front porch 5 windows and a glass door. I don´t worry too much about cleaning Pat as long as I can see out I´m happy :grin2: I don´t have to impress anyone, they all look clean most of the time, its only when the sun is on them the dust and rain splats notice. Living where I do the windows could be cleaned *a lot* if your a fussy person because there is always something in the air from the fields like dust from plowing, pollen from the rape or corn, and horrendous amounts of dust when they harvest. and of course the Sahara sand in the rain.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Being very careful today, we moved a large plant pot with a Christmas tree in it, and last night I got up from my chair and had searing pain in my low back, it's a little better this morning 🌄 but I need to be careful, got to start loading the van today and tomorrow, awkward job due to where it is.


----------



## GMJ

Is it Christmas in Yorkshire already Kev?


----------



## raynipper

It's called 'fun' Kev.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Its warming up nicely out there. I have just been out to zap the grass weeds with some Resolva and also water our 1 hanging basket. As we are away so much we don't bother with hanging baskets normally but my brother bought Mrs GMJ a ready made one as a very belated Xmas pressie, so we are trying to keep it alive.

I'll finish my coffee and then I'll go and clear up the cat poo which my neighbours (3) cats so thoughtfully leave me as a surprise in the lawns! If I didn't like the neighbours so much I'd pop and air rifle pellet up their arse (the cats that is)...that could be their surprise....









...that'd learn 'em!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Is it Christmas in Yorkshire already Kev?


Liz decided that we should have a live Christmas tree a few years ago, I'm not keen, Plastics are so good these days and a lot lighter too, anyway it got shoved outside in a bigger pot to use the next year, but somehow it was at 45o and it stayed that way, 4 Christmasses have now been and gone and we never took it inside again, but it came here in the move still at 45o it sat around the back of the house here until a few weeks ago when we moved it to the front (we had decided that it deserved to live and be pampered for a while as despite leaning it had continued to grow as if it were planted properly) in front of our bedroom window, And I have woken and opened the curtains and said we'll sort this tree out today meaning to re-pot it and straighten it up, well on Friday I kicked the old pot off it to use it for spuds, and got the new bigger pot out, put some muck in it and we sorted it out and moved it around on the patio until we were happy with it, (I think this is what buggered my back up) now she wants it on top of the garage, only we can't move it because it is too far and too heavy and awkward to get too, so when our new neighbours move in I'll get him to do it, huge bloke, I asked him to get some bags of compost out of the car the other day, I looked over as I heard the tailgate shut thinking that was quick, he had picked up the three bags like they were nothing and carried them up to the garden.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> It's called 'fun' Kev.
> 
> Ray.


To what are you referring young Raymond?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Its warming up nicely out there. I have just been out to zap the grass weeds with some Resolva and also water our 1 hanging basket. As we are away so much we don't bother with hanging baskets normally but my brother bought Mrs GMJ a ready made one as a very belated Xmas pressie, so we are trying to keep it alive.
> 
> I'll finish my coffee and then I'll go and clear up the cat poo which my neighbours (3) cats so thoughtfully leave me as a surprise in the lawns! If I didn't like the neighbours so much I'd pop and air rifle pellet up their arse (the cats that is)...that could be their surprise....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...that'd learn 'em!


I find a little lead in the ear quietens down both cats and dogs.


----------



## raynipper

Pudsey_Bear said:


> To what are you referring young Raymond?


Christmas and back strain brought about by gardening..

One of my wild boars did come back for a little dig last night. Not too much damage and sadly didn't 'trip' the bomb I had set.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ah, I see, No not fun at all, showering was something I could have done without this morning, I think I'll go back to bathing once a week whether I need it or not, funny we never had hosepipe bans in those days, Ricketts & polio maybe.


----------



## patp

Graham, you might like to tell your neighbours that cats who poop and leave it for all to see are doing so because they are extremely stressed. It is their way of "claiming" some territory because another cat won't share their home territory. Cat behaviour is very complex but they are extremely territorial creatures and when we bring another cat into a household it can cause all sorts of emotional trauma to the existing cat or cats. Some cats will leave home and find another one hence all the times you hear of people saying "he just turned up on my doorstep one day" Nothing you can do about it really except hope that one or two of them die (without the help of a piece of lead) and the remaining cat is happy to claim just its own garden as territory. Having said that, studies have shown that some individual cats require as many as eight suburban gardens worth of territory before they can relax.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz had a Rag Doll that always seemed to be stressed, it didn't like me for some reason, so we let her daughter take it when she moved out, it's still stressed, getting on a bit now, at least 15-16.


----------



## patp

Cats are complicated, Kev. Does it go outside? Are there other cats around? Feliway diffusers are good https://www.feliway.com/uk you do need to look at the size of the room/house. They can be used in the cat's favourite room.


----------



## JanHank

Goodness only knows if I will get this weed killing job done, the professional liars have been at it again, wind speed 10 - 12 Kmph. that's not much is it? I can hear it howling through the garage door when I open the door at the opposite end. I may return home to a jungle because I´m not waiting for too many more days to get off.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We have always assumed that we had a duff cat, it meows for no reason all the time, inside or out on it's own or with people toileted or not, fed and watered or not, Vet agreed as we were concerned at one point but it's just his personality.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> Graham, you might like to tell your neighbours that cats who poop and leave it for all to see are doing so because they are extremely stressed. It is their way of "claiming" some territory because another cat won't share their home territory. Cat behaviour is very complex but they are extremely territorial creatures and when we bring another cat into a household it can cause all sorts of emotional trauma to the existing cat or cats. Some cats will leave home and find another one hence all the times you hear of people saying "he just turned up on my doorstep one day" Nothing you can do about it really except hope that one or two of them die (without the help of a piece of lead) and the remaining cat is happy to claim just its own garden as territory. Having said that, studies have shown that some individual cats require as many as eight suburban gardens worth of territory before they can relax.


They have had their 3 cats for oodles and they prefer just to crap in mine rather than use their own garden I think. I'm sure its not me as I've seen them at it in Church graveyard across the road from us.

quiet in Aldi and Tesco today, which works for me.

Bought 4 litres of Adblue for the car as well...which was a first for me. Its popped the mileage allowed back up to 3500 now before it runs out. It was down to 1000. 4 litres doesn't go very far but I think once a container is open you have to use it pretty sharpish or else it goes off hence why I didn't buy a 10 litre jug.

Luverly and warm yer now mind. 21 degrees in Carmarthen by 10.30am! Bit cooler where we are but still 19 I reckon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We planted Lavender in our gardens, cats don't care for it, maybe they have lots of Lavender.


----------



## GMJ

Nope.

Cats don't crap in the own gardens do they? Hence us and the graveyard being the closest toilet!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We don't have cats or cat crap, we do get dog crap though, might be a fox


----------



## patp

Ah but, as I explained above, they do crap in their own garden if that is the territory that belongs to them. If it belongs to another cat that will attack them for any crapping it does then they have no choice but to try to win a bit of territory elsewhere. They crap in a prominent place in the hope to drive any other cats, that may be planning a take over, away. If you can find anywhere, nowadays, with a low density cat population then you will find very little surface planted cat crap. Lots of evidence of this. One eminent professor fitted trackers to a whole village population of cats. One cat was travelling a quarter of a mile to have a crap. Another one just popped out into its own garden.

Kev, cats are very good at hiding pain. We were shown a case where a cat refused point bland to come downstairs. It was toileting upstairs. The tried everything including starving it into submission. Turned out it had arthritis in the spine and it was too painful to negotiate the stairs. Even if the vet can't elicit a pain response it is sometimes worth asking for a short course of painkillers just to rule it out. Then of course, there are talkative cats, just like some people. I will shut up now


----------



## baldlygo

Our cat has been out for a drink today.


----------



## patp

Looks like he is drinking from the fountain of fat tummies


----------



## barryd

Finally had a bit of an epic ride out with Michelle on the new bike today. At last some decent weather. Four hours we were out around Richmond, Swaledale, Reeth, down to Wensleydale then back up across Swaledale again and up over the Stang down to Teedsdale. Had a picnic and watched some of the music at Swaledale festival in Reeth including a very emotional solo performance from one of the musicals from Leyburn Brass band.

Bike was fantastic. At last some proper hills and winding roads in the sunshine.

Done a little video but sadly half the time the camera wasnt on! :lol:


----------



## baldlygo

After his drink he brought us in a present (but not in a box).
I believe it is a female European Green Lizard - over a foot long.


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> After his brink he brought us in a present (but not in a box).
> I believe it is a female European Green Lizzard - over a foot long.


Not that I would want to cuddle it, but a very lovely creature.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> Ah but, as I explained above, they do crap in their own garden if that is the territory that belongs to them. If it belongs to another cat that will attack them for any crapping it does then they have no choice but to try to win a bit of territory elsewhere. They crap in a prominent place in the hope to drive any other cats, that may be planning a take over, away. If you can find anywhere, nowadays, with a low density cat population then you will find very little surface planted cat crap. Lots of evidence of this. One eminent professor fitted trackers to a whole village population of cats. One cat was travelling a quarter of a mile to have a crap. Another one just popped out into its own garden.
> 
> Kev, cats are very good at hiding pain. We were shown a case where a cat refused point bland to come downstairs. It was toileting upstairs. The tried everything including starving it into submission. Turned out it had arthritis in the spine and it was too painful to negotiate the stairs. Even if the vet can't elicit a pain response it is sometimes worth asking for a short course of painkillers just to rule it out. Then of course, there are talkative cats, just like some people. I will shut up now


There are 3 cats in our village and all belong to the neighbours over the road....the ones (not the neighbour) that crap in my garden.

Mrs GMJ has owned 4 cats over the years and none of them have ever crapped in her back garden. Again these cats were in pairs and again noen of them had neighbouring cats.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Finally had a bit of an epic ride out with Michelle on the new bike today. At last some decent weather. Four hours we were out around Richmond, Swaledale, Reeth, down to Wensleydale then back up across Swaledale again and up over the Stang down to Teedsdale. Had a picnic and watched some of the music at Swaledale festival in Reeth including a very emotional solo performance from one of the musicals from Leyburn Brass band.
> 
> Bike was fantastic. At last some proper hills and winding roads in the sunshine.
> 
> Done a little video but sadly half the time the camera wasnt on! :lol:


25 years ago I would have recognised the scenery I´m sure, now I knew nothing.
It pleased me to read you had both been out on what looks like a lovely day enjoying your new transport.


----------



## patp

Graham, cats bury their crap when they are calm and content so no one knows where they go 

Barry, we are so lucky to have such beautiful countryside and villages to ride through. Me, I would love to do some of that journey on horseback.


----------



## aldra

Albert cycled 22 miles today 

He’s got up to 22 miles in a week, his bums a bit tender though 

I coated the top half of the front door inside and out with Wax polish, prepared lamb and rice stuffed veg

And fizzled out completely 

I overdid it yesterday 

Pat vodka is brilliant for glass and widow cleaning, spray and wipe with a microfibre cloth it evaporates and leaves streak free widows and mirrors 

Vinegar is a good alternative but requires a bit more effort 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Will give the vodka a try Sandra. We have some left over from our attempt to make a hand sanitiser during our trip home from Spain last year. What can I use the Aloe Vera for now?


----------



## aldra

It’s really brilliant Pat 

Put it into a spray bottle , spay and wipe

The sun has shone all day, the windows all streak free

I cleaned 17 panes windows of various sizes plus 4 French doors

Granted I missed the 10 panes in the main lounge and the seven in the utility room 

That’s for another day

Once I’d clean all the downstairs and upstairs windows in a day without giving it a thought 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> Albert cycled 22 miles today
> 
> He's got up to 22 miles in a week, his bums a bit tender though
> 
> I coated the top half of the front door inside and out with Wax polish, prepared lamb and rice stuffed veg
> 
> And fizzled out completely
> 
> I overdid it yesterday
> 
> Pat vodka is brilliant for glass and widow cleaning, spray and wipe with a microfibre cloth it evaporates and leaves streak free widows and mirrors
> 
> Vinegar is a good alternative but requires a bit more effort
> 
> Sandra


Thats really impressive! Its been a while since Ive cycled that far! He's like that flaming Terminator Albert. Just keeps going no matter what!


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> 25 years ago I would have recognised the scenery I´m sure, now I knew nothing.
> It pleased me to read you had both been out on what looks like a lovely day enjoying your new transport.


Will be doing it again tomorrow. Maybe up to Tan Hill and then Ravenseat (Our Yorkshire Farm program), into Cumbria then back up through Teesdale.


----------



## JanHank

It’s going to (bee) a busy day as long as the forecast is correct about the wind speed. Weed killing on the drive at long last, cut the grass, I will do the selective on that when I get back, maybe, if there’s a drought then of course I won’t, it looks green?

Mathias is coming this Morning to look at the paint peeling and maybe he will cover the patch for now with my bees, he’s a good man so I’m sure he will also stick them on the other side and front for me, I have a little swarm of 8 :grin2: they are English bees, they come from Yorkshire.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> Graham, cats bury their crap when they are calm and content so no one knows where they go


I always thought that as well until we moved here. These ones do it on the lawn! I've seen the buggers do it as well and haven't been quick enough to see them off!:frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We're off to Yockenthwaite tomorrow i think, if everything works in the van, fridge mainly.

We spent yesterday wiping it down inside as it was a bit dusty, populated some of the cupboards.

Just a general check round today, downloading books to the kindle, and something from Netflix to watch on the tablet, update sat nag etc.


----------



## GMJ

Nothing much planned here for today. I'll have a bimble in the garden this morning then maybe a walk after lunch. After Scrabble I'll probably sit outside in the garden and finish off the Sunday paper.

Our first home BBQ of the year went well yesterday. We might even change this week's menu plan and have another, impromptu one tomorrow!

Yesterday afternoon was bliss: sitting on our upper patio with a cold beer with this view across the garden, which is shaping up nicely this year...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oh!! It's the upper patio now is it you flash git.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Nothing much planned here for today. I'll have a bimble in the garden this morning then maybe a walk after lunch. After Scrabble I'll probably sit outside in the garden and finish off the Sunday paper.
> 
> Our first home BBQ of the year went well yesterday. We might even change this week's menu plan and have another, impromptu one tomorrow!
> 
> Yesterday afternoon was bliss: sitting on our upper patio with a cold beer with this view across the garden, which is shaping up nicely this year...


What a beautiful view Graham, I´m surprised you want to leave it so many times and for a long time.
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

What have I already done today, I don´t think I will do it myself again, on one cup of tea I´ve been over the drive and all round the edge of the garden 2 times 60 X 40 meters of it and my back is aching, I had the container on the sack barrow so no lifting, what has caused the back ache is having my head down all the time watching what I´m doing, obviously stretching the spine in a direction *my* spine doesn't want to go. I will now have a roll on the bed and then breakfast. (No not a bread roll, a bum roll.):laugh:


----------



## patp

Looks lovely Graham.


----------



## patp

Going to try out the vodka on the windows today. If unsuccessful I might drink it! Used to be my drink of choice with added coke (ca cola). Will see if Chris fancies a meal at the local pub. They are offering a free (sensible) drink of choice.

I have been trying to get us a break away somewhere. Everywhere I have tried is booked. I can get the odd Monday to Friday booking but wanted longer really.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Oh!! It's the upper patio now is it you flash git.


...yes but the servants tend to use the other ones.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Oh!! It's the upper patio now is it you flash git.


There are 3 areas: where I was sat yesterday used to be a conservatory but previous owners took that down but left the floor tiles and the low wall (just capped off with grey capping slabs). It's actually off our master bedroom (Who has a conservatory off their bedroom??).

Then lower down you can just make out the lower patio where we sit to have coffee. I can't really jet wash that area too much as there are loads of ground coverage plants down there.

The main bit where we walk on etc can be seen to the right of one of the photos - yellow slabs. There were horrible bog standard concrete slabs there when we moved in, which were not even offset to make a pattern. I dug all them up and got the yellow ones laid. The old slabs were re-used by a local chap who has a solar panel array. He used them around the panels to keep the weeds down.

The river to the left of the piccies, looks very low down now - which is its usual state (up to a foot deep) but after heavy bursts of rain or prolonged rainy periods, it can rise up to 30 feet higher! Luckily it doesn't encroach into the garden, only right up the bank. Being a spate river, it soon sorts itself out though s it runs into a much larger river, 50meteres or so down stream from where the photo was taken.

We love it here, having only moved here in August 2018. I took 2 years of research to find it too. The only downside is the 10 miles I have to drive on narrow roads to get to an A road but I take it steady. The holidays usually start after that 10 miles :smile2:


----------



## GMJ

I just put my electric meter reading in to my supplier and as there is a load of talk about wholesale prices rising, I switched too.

I only switched to a fixed tariff with the same suppler from my previous tariff and 'on paper '(if my usage stays the same) I'll save 16 quid a year but now have that fixed for 13 months. The good news is as well that the supplier (Symbio) do real invoicing rather than a monthly average...so hopefully I shouldn't build up any large credit balances with them.

My only concern is that I had to fill out another DD form. Now despite my putting in capital letters that I an existing customer, what's the betting it all goes Pete Tong and I get 2 DD's taken out...which I'll have to sort out down the line!?1


----------



## raynipper

Far too complicated for us mere mortals to figure out G.

We also had a short list when looking to but in Normandy initially as a holiday home. Never dreaming it would become permanent.
South facing, space for RV, plastic windows, stone walls, no maintenance, 3 beds, not isolated, near the sea and within walking distance to a boulangerie. 
Ours ticks all boxes but it's 2k from village and boulangerie. 

60 houses in ten days and this was the best.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

As we've not been away for a good long while, probably one of the longest whiles on here at least, I dug out my Kindle as I do like a good read sometimes, at the moment I'm reading bike magazines from the 80s and 90s, I sincerely wish I had a time machine to go back and bring some back with me, some to own and treasure and others to sell as the prices back then were seriously mouthwatering from this perspective.

I digress, I had bought David Nivens book 'Bring on the empty horses' ages ago, before lockdown when we had two motorhomes on the drive (Pah!! stuff your upper patios) but on waking it up it said my card needed updating, so I clicked the linky, but it was too small to read, so I went to my amazon account on the laptop and my account is up to date as is my card info, so I am wondering if there might be some sort of scam going on.


----------



## JanHank

Grass is now cut.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> We also had a short list when looking to but in Normandy initially as a holiday home. Never dreaming it would become permanent.
> South facing, space for RV, plastic windows, stone walls, no maintenance, 3 beds, not isolated, near the sea and within walking distance to a boulangerie.
> Ours ticks all boxes but it's 2k from village and boulangerie.
> 
> 60 houses in ten days and this was the best.
> 
> Ray.


We used to go looking on weekends when I was working, taking the MH to use as a base on a campsite and the car to pootle around. After I retired at 50, we spent mid weeks away rather than weekends. We started off wanting something within 50 miles of Cheltenham as Mrs GMJ's dad lives there and he's getting on now. However we had to throw the search out wider and wider.

As we lived in Gloucestershire we looked there but bungalows were in short supply and uber expensive.

Our criteria were: space for the MH; nice views; and a bungalow. Close to a pub and shop would be good. Well we managed all of these (except the nearest shop is 4.4miles away).

Downsides: poor internet and mobile reception (solved by getting a 4G aerial); no takeaways (solved as I now cook Indian food from scratch plus when we are away in the UK we usually have a Chinese meal one night); 10miles from nearest A road (solved by driving the MH very, very carefully!).

Upsides: its pretty idyllic...which is all I need to say really :smile2:

It's a couple of hours at least from Cheltenham but we try and stop there for a couple of nights on any trip we do, so we can see my FiL. We either stop in Chelt or in Cirencester where there is a nice C&MC site.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't know why, but that reminded me of when I had to work for a living, not long after meeting Liz I moved to Leeds, but I still worked in Keighley where we live now, so if we were going away, I would take the van to work and After she finished on a Friday night she would drive over to Keighley and we would set off soon after 5 pm, and be camped up on Skye the same night, this after driving all day for work, not sure I could do that now, although I did drive down to Hinckley and back to get this van.

I just had a look and Google says it's 397 miles and takes over 8 hours which is nonsense, we did this quite often but not every time as you have to stop for food unless she brought some with her, and of course fuel, I reckoned it took us about 6 ish hours.


----------



## barryd

Another day of sunshine, another day of carving up the country roads. Three counties today. North Yorkshire, Cumbria and Upper Teesdale (country Durham).

We even met some celebrities. Mainly my music, a bit of inane rambling and ive kept in the sound of the sheer power around 1:00 as I burn off some dweeb on a big bike that kept getting in my way.

Both a bit knackered really though. 3-4 hours is enough.


----------



## aldra

barryd said:


> Thats really impressive! Its been a while since Ive cycled that far! He's like that flaming Terminator Albert. Just keeps going no matter what!


He's put on a lot of weight since his bowel op Barry ,unfortunately the surgeon says it's not connected

Struggling to go on a diet so working his way up to it by exercise , he enjoys cycling

Apart from weight gain he's doing OK, still waiting to see if the eye op means he will get his licence back, the consultant says he is pleased but still having to put in 14 drops a day

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

My daughter n I did a lovely walk before replacing the lost calories with a lovely brunch. Then I decided to get up on the roof (I can walk up her garden n step on to it) - not before time, it was mingin.

Then of course the sides needed to be done again but SIL has a gadget that sprays suds all over making it very much easier. A few hours' work n I was on my way.

What a glorious few days away - fab weather, fab time with family.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all



Our car is in for its first service this morning so I'll pop it into Carmarthen. Hopefully I can wait while it's being done. After that I have to nip to B&Q to get some paint as the boss has decided that our bedroom needs painting!



Luckily for me we have a general builder chap who does everything, so he is going to do it whilst we are away from this Friday. It'll save living in disruption...and save me having to do it! I did every room in our bungalow except the master bedroom and living room, when we moved in in 2018. I also painted the outside render as well...so I'm quite happy to pay Ian to do these last 2 rooms tbh.



After that I'll pop in Tesco as we are having an impromptu BBQ for tea. There's nowt better than an unplanned, impromptu BBQ I reckon


----------



## patp

We have a viewing today, so lots of clearing up, again 

As if we haven't got enough to do, the neighbours over the road have gone away and asked us to do their horses, chickens and goats while they are away.

We are both very tired and could do with a break away. Trouble is finding somewhere with spaces. I had a quick look at some nice sites near the coast but no spaces at weekends which means we would only get four or five nights  There is a bungalow for sale up the road on the "right" side of the road (West facing rear garden). We were musing about selling up house and not quite finished bungalow and just moving into a finished one. Trouble is that it looks to need updating so would we achieve anything?

Need to find plasterers for the bungalow. All trades are extremely busy so we need to be planning well ahead.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Fridge not working on gas?

Getting rattled to death


----------



## patp

Oh no!


----------



## GMJ

That's an arse Kev

Does that mean the trip is off?


----------



## aldra

Still waiting for a trip to be on 

I fancy Scotland , or Wales or the Yorkshire dales

Meanwhile I have to be contented with the garden

Then again my hostas are magnificent

If anyone lived close I have a multitude of miniature hostas that need a home

They are delightful, especially the blue mouse , I’ll post a photo later , but I am totally in love with it 

Sandra


----------



## MrWez

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Fridge not working on gas?
> 
> Getting rattled to death


Kev,

Is the vehicle on a slope? On our first MH, the fridge wouldn't work on one of the fuels if it was on too excessive a slope. For the life of me I can't remember whether it was the gas or the lecky but if you are on a slope it may be worth levelling and see what happens.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all



We are off to Carreg Cennen castle this morning to me my brother for coffee, which will extend to lunch. If the rain holds off we'll have a walk up to the castle as well.



Bad timing as the First Test - England v New Zealand - starts today, so hopefully I'll catch some of that this afternoon when we get back.


----------



## patp

I woke up before Molly and couldn't get back to sleep for expecting her to wake at any minute  Not sure of the cause but I am going to repeat all the procedures again tonight. Same food, coat on, radio off, blackout blinds up, night time pain relief and a biscuit 

No appointments so will chill out after all the activity of yesterday. Pottering in the garden perhaps?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

See other threads for more info.


----------



## aldra

Absolutely nothing today

In fact I’m looking forward to going to bed 

Duck in the oven, orange salad and chips, curtesy of Albert 

It’s been hot today maybe that’s why

Shadow has eaten nothing today, perhaps he too finds the heat too much

I try not to worry a day of fast won’t hurt him 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

I moseyed round the Ards peninsula, delivered a housewarming planter to a friend and ended up at the Saltwater Brig. They don't normally do takeaway but did a late one for me - I'm staying over in their carpark and will go on tomorrow to the National Trust, Mountstewart - always worth a visit.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

The busiest of busy days today for me

- Head sharpening first thing
- Plug in MH ready for our trip tomorrow
- Then B&Q to take back all the paint I bought the other day. Our builder chap wanted £580 to paint one room...sod that! I'll rethink that when we get back
- Dunelm to take in one of our new curtains for shortening by 3 inches as it's slightly too long for the French windows. Wish we had a sewing machine and I'd do it myself.
- Food shopping in Aldi and Tesco
- Back home to load MH with non food stuff
- Mow lawns


...and if there is any time left, watch some of the Test Match on telly!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We hung aroind Helmsley most of the day then went to nunnington hall, we are parked up on the very top of a huge moor near Skelding N Yorks.


----------



## aldra

Dentist for me, taking impressions for the permanent fixed implant teeth 

Fish and chips from our favourite shop, except they didn’t put it into a box, wrapped the fish in paper and by the time we got home the batter was attached to the paper, annoyed and disappointed 

You place your order and step back so we were not aware it was not in a box till we got home

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Off to Llandeilo first thing to get my second jab. It has fallen due on the day of our trip and they said they couldn't move it forward even a day. So I have to get there for 8.30 when they open and they said they would squeeze me in then,

Then we are off for a 23 night trip down to Cornwall and Devon via Cheltenham.

Can't wait


----------



## patp

Woo, hoo Graham!

I have to take Molly to the vet for a dental. It took me a week to persuade the rescue that it had to be done whether she survives the anaesthetic or not. Just not an option to leave her with rotten teeth which are causing her pain. Vet wanted to take off mammary tumours while she was under but they don't want that to be done. Not bothered about that as they are not painful. Next job is to find a way to ease the pain of all the corns on her feet. Will ask the vet about a local anaesthetic type of option. Rescue is going to send me some boots and some foot balm to try.

Then I have dentist, too, Sandra. Hygienist appointment at their private branch. They know what I think of their methods of sending people to the private/dark side. I gave in because I did not want to take up any more of the actual dentist time when so many people are desperate for an appointment.

Then home to watch racing on tv


----------



## jiwawa

I'm at the hairdresser for 1st time in.... 18-24 months? I can manage front n sides quite successfully but the back is a lot more effort so I just decided to treat myself.


----------



## aldra

Taking shadow to the vet today other than that nothing 

had a horrendous night no sleep at all after the first hour, shadow in a complete melt down of anxiety, maybe he had stomach ache?

Just kept pawing at me an whining util about 6 am when I pulled his bed next to mine and he finally slept

Normally if he is anxious I’d take him on the bed with me but it’s too high for him to get on too now

Poor Albert was up and down too as when shadow disturbs us in the night it’s because he needs to go out, he just refused to go down the stairs so it wasn’t that he needed out

He seems fine this afternoon and Albert has taken him for a walk before the vet appointment, it’s a routine check up

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We am home safe n sound been a great couple of days despite the fridge being duff, I'll have it looked at soon as possible nut places are busy, I will look at thew burner and chimley myself in a day or so when Liz is out hopefully, I can consecrate then.

One bad point while away was how bad my back and knees have become and Lizs hips are very painful, We like these hard beds but they do push your body a bit, but we like to wander around National Trust properties, at least the ones which bothered to open up.

The birds of prey Nr Helmsley were brilliant, best in Europ I heard, a huge variety in cages waiting their turn to fly.

if one of you has a blue badger then the carer gets in free.

https://www.ncbp.co.uk/


----------



## MrWez

Pudsey_Bear said:


> if one of you has a blue badger then the carer gets in free.
> 
> https://www.ncbp.co.uk/


I should hope you would with a blue badger! Those things are rarer than hen's teeth!

Oh the delights of auto correct!

Sounds like you had a good trip in spite of the aches and pains.


----------



## aldra

I have a blue badge now

I’m hoping it helps on our next trip, although we are members of the National Trust it will I hope enable to park closer 

But if truth be known I’d rather not need one

Sandra


----------



## patp

A haircut makes us feel normal again Jean.

I have a beginners course in Flyball booked for 10.15, today, for me and Georgia. Then there is a viewing at 1.15. We are doing it ourselves this time as the agents are not having much luck. They don't love the house like I do. Mind you they only ever send round people who are sold and ready to proceed. These people are in rental having already sold their previous property.

Molly had her dental yesterday, the same day as mine  Mine was £50 hers was £500! Not exactly accurate as the bill also included the treatment for her UTI last week, and while she was on the table the vet could feel a very thickened stifle joint so rushed her off to x ray to make sure it wasn't cancer. He is worried that the mammary tumours may spread. Took a film of her pelvis too and shaved off her, many, corns which are evidence of her poor living conditions. I looked up her racing career. She has won over 15,000 euros before she retired to have lots of puppies. You would think they could have spent some money on her welfare  She should feel like a new dog but she is still waking me up too early!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz and I have developed our own language, we add or subtract parts of some words, our conservatory is just servatory etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We just got back from the hospital, 8am for a CT cardiac multiple gated acquisition and cardiac CT angiography, lots of fun, still it gets me out of the house dunnit.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Kev but your mixing with sick people. Given the choice I would avoid them.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No, only me there Ray, everything was wiped down properly in front of me, anyhoo you have no room to talk about mixing with people you do it every day and any one of them could pass it on to you as it takes about two weeks to show up.


----------



## patp

Viewing cancelled but dog flyball was good fun to get out in the fresh air with like minded people. 
Turns out Georgia might be ambidexidrus  They watch which way the dog turns back when it picks up a ball to come back to you. Then the dog is called right handed or left handed. Georgia mixed them up and so we think she may be ambidextrous  If so we will have to choose a "side" for her. I will play around at home with her to see if she has a slight preference and then choose that one.
Makes me feel a bit proud because I have tried to make sure she is not stiff on one side as lots of dogs are.
Pride comes before a fall because she buggered off to flush the long grass at the edge of the field a couple of times


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> A haircut makes us feel normal again Jean.


Not sure about that Pat! I wanted it short round the back where I've more difficulty getting at it but I ended up with very short all over. And then loads of 'product' to give it some volume. The result is hair that feels like sticky straw that I can barely get my fingers through never mind a brush! Ugh! 


Pudsey_Bear said:


> We just got back from the hospital, 8am for a CT cardiac multiple gated acquisition...


I've no idea what that is Kev but it sounds like a financial transaction!


----------



## raynipper

Pudsey_Bear said:


> No, only me there Ray, everything was wiped down properly in front of me, anyhoo you have no room to talk about mixing with people you do it every day and any one of them could pass it on to you as it takes about two weeks to show up.


We stick to our bubble of six Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jiwawa said:


> Not sure about that Pat! I wanted it short round the back where I've more difficulty getting at it but I ended up with very short all over. And then loads of 'product' to give it some volume. The result is hair that feels like sticky straw that I can barely get my fingers through never mind a brush! Ugh!
> 
> I've no idea what that is Kev but it sounds like a financial transaction!


CT should have given you a bit of a clue Jean


----------



## barryd

Had a fantastic day out in the lake district today on the new bike. Its less than an hour from here but we clocked up eight lakes and 170 miles in the end. Going up the Kirkstone Pass was an absolute Hoot! The icing on the cake, some fantastic cheese and Pate from our favourite Deli in Penrith and a Pizza in Barnard Castle on the way home!


----------



## jiwawa

Looks fabulous Barry!


----------



## jhelm

What about plans for travel this summer, anyone coming here, Italy or EU in general.


----------



## barryd

jhelm said:


> What about plans for travel this summer, anyone coming here, Italy or EU in general.


The Government says "Do not travel abroad but you can if you want to". 

Would love to get over to France and Italy but I just think its crazy to contemplate it at the moment. Hopefully next year with maybe a new van. Its no big sacrifice really for anyone to just stay local for a year or two.


----------



## aldra

jiwawa said:


> Not sure about that Pat! I wanted it short round the back where I've more difficulty getting at it but I ended up with very short all over. And then loads of 'product' to give it some volume. The result is hair that feels like sticky straw that I can barely get my fingers through never mind a brush! Ugh!
> 
> I've no idea what that is Kev but it sounds like a financial transaction!


I've never in 77 years have any products on my hair other than shampoo and conditioner

My hairdressers cuts and shapes and blows it dry

I couldn't care less whether she blows it dry or not

I don't own a hairdryer never have

It's washed brushed and left to dry

It fell out with Covid but has now grown back in

It's a rather nice silver grey now ,no thanks to me

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cool today so I might attempt to wash the van and look at the fridges burner etc. Not sure how to test a thermocouple, Google or YouTube might know I suppose.


----------



## raynipper

Off to the British D-Day memorial this am to try and get to see after the dignitaries have had their fill.

Ray.


----------



## greygit

We are taking our new to us panda 4x4 up into the hills to see what it can do. I won't be driving as still on crutches unfortunately.:frown2:


----------



## patp

My hairdresser knows not to put products on my hair now Jean. Mine is very wavy and fights back at anything anyone tries to do to it. I had a little flirt with keeping it slightly longer during lockdown but it just goes wide instead of long. All cut to fairly short again now.

Nothing much planned for today. Electricians have finished first fix on the bungalow. Need a carpenter to come and do their first fix now. Have been contacting a few but they are all so busy. Then we are doing battle with plasterers who do not want to do traditional plastering straight on to the walls. They all want to dry line the walls first which, apparently, is not good for insulation purposes. First time we have had to find a trade ourselves as all the others came on recommendations from the previous trade. All the materials are going up in price due to high demand


----------



## jhelm

barryd said:


> The Government says "Do not travel abroad but you can if you want to".
> 
> Would love to get over to France and Italy but I just think its crazy to contemplate it at the moment. Hopefully next year with maybe a new van. Its no big sacrifice really for anyone to just stay local for a year or two.


If you have been vaccinated travelling around the EU should not be a big problem. Italy is in pretty good shape at the moment and the advantage of the camper is that you don't have to mix it up with other people that much. We have done a few trips around without any problems.


----------



## barryd

jhelm said:


> If you have been vaccinated travelling around the EU should not be a big problem. Italy is in pretty good shape at the moment and the advantage of the camper is that you don't have to mix it up with other people that much. We have done a few trips around without any problems.


Its an ever changing situation though. New variants happening regularly, countries going onto the amber lists or even red lists. Infection rates are rising here again because the government didnt shut down travel routes to and from India, it just makes sense I think for people to stay put as its a fluid situation. You are probably right, if you have had both vaccinations you yourself will probably be alright but its still not clear if you could catch and spread the virus after the vaccinations but still show no symptoms yourself therefore it makes sense not to travel too far.

Knowing what the regulations are in each country is also a bit of minefield.


----------



## Matchlock

barryd said:


> Had a fantastic day out in the lake district today on the new bike. Its less than an hour from here but we clocked up eight lakes and 170 miles in the end. Going up the Kirkstone Pass was an absolute Hoot! The icing on the cake, some fantastic cheese and Pate from our favourite Deli in Penrith and a Pizza in Barnard Castle on the way home!


 I went up the Kirkstone Pass the other week, did not mean to but Karen said she wanted to go to Ulswater, interesting drive, still cannot see out of my left eye but just as well as there was a steep drop on the left, I could see Karen tensing as I sped around the right hand bends.
I would not want to traverse it in the Motorhome.


----------



## barryd

Matchlock said:


> I went up the Kirkstone Pass the other week, did not mean to but Karen said she wanted to go to Ulswater, interesting drive, still cannot see out of my left eye but just as well as there was a steep drop on the left, I could see Karen tensing as I sped around the right hand bends.
> I would not want to traverse it in the Motorhome.


The main issue in the MH is that the two roads that go down (westbound) to Ambleside and Windermere are a bit narrower in places than the one up from Patterdale (Ullswater) and its a PIA if its busy but doable.

Hope your eye improves soon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nice cafe there to sit and enjoy the view, also a good wild camping spot around the corner.


----------



## bilbaoman

We are off for a walk to the Rio Nervion as Wally the Walrus of Tenby fame as been spotted by the transporter bridge


----------



## Glandwr

I envy you all, spent today putting a couple of velux windows in a bedroom that SWMBO says is much too dark!!!!!!!!


----------



## aldra

Good for you

Alberts put in six velux widows over time

The result magnificent, the kitchen bright and airy , the utility room bright 

Cleaning them and keeping cobwebs at bay

Well that’s a different story

But they get my vote every time 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Went here today. https://www.britishnormandymemorial.org/

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Went here today. https://www.britishnormandymemorial.org/
> 
> Ray.


That looks impressive Ray - what was the atmosphere like?


----------



## raynipper

Oddly Jean almost deserted unlike all the other D-Day events which were packed. Even Arromanches which had been dug up and resembled a building site on the 6th. June.

Ray.


----------



## patp

The viewing that cancelled on Saturday is coming later today.

What was supposed to be a quiet day, yesterday, was manic in the end. A simple dog walk, just up the village, turned into a three hour marathon. Kept meeting people who wanted to chat  
Just before lunch and a plasterer called round to give us an estimate on plastering the bungalow and that turned into a couple of hours of chat on the merits or otherwise of wet plaster over plasterboard. Turns out he has three noisy kids at home


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hope the viewing goes splendidly Pat, If the walls are flat I would prefer a proper plastering job, not dot and dab, then things can be properly fixed to the wall.

Since I've been back my back has been hurting so much I've hardly done anything, normally I'm okay first thing but I was in pain straight out of bed, I slept quite well though.


----------



## jiwawa

I decided to descale the boiler in the MH - possibly encouraged by a slight 'flavour' to the water. So that'll kill 2 birds with one stone.

Eventually. 

I dropped all the water, opening the tank itself and the boiler taps. Closed the boiler valves n poured in 5l vinegar followed by about 3l of water (all very awkward). Then I thought, that level doesn't seem to be rising, tho it's hard to tell when you're looking straight down at it.

Went outside n sure enough it was still emptying onto the ground - I'd forgotten to shut the tank valve! I'll have the cleanest drive in Belfast!!

Just as well I'd bought more vinegar than I needed. At least I won't have to store it!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tut Tut Jean, I've done the same filling the fresh tank in the rain and of course didn't notice till I'd been there too long waiting for it to overflow.


----------



## aldra

I’ve cleaned the kitchen again

I find that I never get much further than that

I wake up struggle to stand and try to keep going stiff with a painful back

Struggle for a couple of hours then stiffen up again

I don’t eat till evening as I find if I do I can’t digest a meal and keep going

I try to prepare the evening meal in the morning as in the evening I’m done as far as movement is concerned 

At six o’clock I have the first of two gin and tonics and the pain recedes and Albert takes over

And I know tomorrow I’ll clean the kitchen again, make the hounds meal, and the carpets won’t be hoovered, but the washing will be mostly done

A repeating pattern 

It’s almost two years since I’ve seen a rheumatologist with cancelled appointments due to Covid

I have an appointment with a different rheumatologist on Wednesday 

It may yet be cancelled others have the day before

Maybe just maybe she /he can help, I’m really exhausted with the constant pain in spite of the morphine patches, the joint flare ups , the constant hip pain which makes walking difficult 

The last XRay took 8 weeks, the results a further four, you have calcium crystals in your hips the GP told me

Well yes I have diagnosed calcium crystal disease I said and it’s taken 12 weeks to to re identify that?

You already know ?

Well she said that is down to the rheumatologist to sort out , great if only I could see one to treat it and to treat the inflammatory psoriatic arthritis let alone the arthritis 

I’m really struggling to keep going

And sometimes I think is it really worth it 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Yes Sandra, we all feel a bit like that at times i'm sure. 

Ray.


----------



## patp

Viewing was a no show yesterday. After the agent spent time getting hold of her she said that her granddaughter had has a bad night due to over exposure to the sun. The viewing was for 3.30pm. Poor dogs get shipped out of the house so that it doesn't smell doggy and all their beds have to be stashed somewhere in the car or garage. Dear old Molly loves the van. Chris took her up to it and she leapt in and straight on to the bed!

Nothing much planned for today except some much needed shopping. Kitchen planner might come later tonight to discuss his ideas and plasterer at 7pm to measure for quote.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not doing very well, Pat, hopefully they'll rearrange.

Not much planned, too much pain, I'm hoping to drill through the garages front wall to fit a blue socket so we can have EHU on the drive, I'm not going to hard wire it I have some 3k flex so I'll plug into socket.


----------



## Matchlock

Dropped the Van of this morning for it's MOT and service, fingers crossed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I rang the local MoHo repairer, end of August the soonest he could get me in, Rang the mobile in Leeds, not taking any bookings too busy, emailed the local mobile, his phone isn't working 4-5 weeks so I emailed him okay please.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have drilled the hole through the stone and block walls, had to stop the drilling at shoulder height was too painful so I'll have a nice cup of mint tea and a bit of sit down treatment then go drill smaller holes to mount the socket, I might taker a break after that before wiring and fitting it all then test it, I've got all day, she's out playing house with the son.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Finally done wired up and working. Next job is to see if the fridge will cool down on 240v


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Forgot piccys.

I've plugged in and the LB display shows 13.1 V, but I think I leave it unplugged it will drop after a day or so, not sure how to check the state of the battery itself? Fridge on 230v so I'll leave that till tomorrow too.

Meantime we have decided to limit our trips to 2-3 days and just buy food as we need it, or eat out more, although she has a new hobby now.


----------



## Matchlock

Matchlock said:


> Dropped the Van of this morning for it's MOT and service, fingers crossed.


Well it passed with no advisories so OK to go to the Peterborough show.


----------



## Gretchibald

Just back from 5 days relaxing and fishing at our favourite little Campsite.


----------



## raynipper

We managed to struggle along our crowded beach for 5kms. 

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Gretchibald said:


> Just back from 5 days relaxing and fishing at our favourite little Campsite.


What weight was that Alan? And who does the cooking? 


raynipper said:


> We managed to struggle along our crowded beach for 5kms.
> 
> Ray.


I have so many glorious memories of paddling in the shallows of wonderful beaches....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just checked the fridge and it is quite cold, so im happy thst it is just the gas which is acting up so I've booked a man that can but not until 28 july.


----------



## Gretchibald

jiwawa said:


> What weight was that Alan? And who does the cooking?
> 
> It was a good fat one, exactly 3.5 lbs. I had indented to release any 'big' ones caught but that one was damaged at the gills and I couldn't revive it. Still, it was pink and delicious , cooked by an old fisherman friend on an improvised grill/pan balanced on the end of my boat trailer.


----------



## jiwawa

Ahh..... Memories!


----------



## patp

Second plasterer came last night to measure up for quote. Only here about ten minutes. Liked him because he was a "can do" person. The first one, having talked for over an hour the day before, decided to ring up and talk some more yesterday! Mostly because he is a "can't, or won't, do" kind of person.

Hair cut this morning. Builder coming to quote for both plastering and first fix carpentry. Kitchen designer coming tonight.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not been notified of todays activities yet, hopefully it'll be light duties.


I reported that I was suffering from acid reflux not long ago, I've been good and taken the drugs as prescribed and its been a lot better lately, it still flares up but a Ronnie sorts it out.


----------



## aldra

Paid £70 for our daughter to have highlights in her hair

She hates the block of grey at the front but has coloured her hair and it’s growing out

I looks lovely streaked whilst the colour grows out

Needs repeating in a few weeks

I wasn’t expecting that

Sandra


----------



## patp

Nothing really planned, which is good! Builder came round yesterday to measure up for our plastering and first fix carpentry. Another one with the sharp intake of breath over the size of the bungalow. It gives me knots in my tummy when they do that. He, being a house builder, had an opinion on bungalows being a waste of space.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'd not bother with him then Pat.

We have had to get workmen in at the last house and this one, it is amazing how honest and enthusiastic they are and how they will clean up every night before leaving and just about anything to get the job, then a morose bloke turns up, the boss is on another job, just liars, and cost doesn't seem to make any difference, our bathroom here has cost us over £4k and it is ****e, the toile wobbles, there are three cracked tiles, the tile cuts are not even, but there is nothing you can do, Liz is upset every time she goes in there, but we can't afford to re-do it.


----------



## patp

The middle one was the most impressive. Quiet, confident and answered our questions honestly. What's the betting his quote is the highest? We have, up to now, gone with the tradesmen we feel we can trust. Mostly the quotes are much of a muchness. Hope the plastering is the same.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm off down to the van after lunch, it's a planned journey as I want to see how cold the fridge is and to see how the batteries are doing, might take it off EHU, I have to go down as we bought a new toaster and kettle the other day and we're going to keep the kettle as I can use it in the garage, but I'm putting the toaster in recycling.


----------



## raynipper

Two buckets of recycling in the bins, boulangerie to get the Croixants for Coffee with widow No. 27. Check what restaurants are now open. Lunch and then finish off driving fence post into hard ground. Off to garage to refill the six petrol cans for the mowers and one large 20L diesel for the moles. Tried to let my robot mower lose but it couldn't deal with the wild boar excavations on part of my lawn. Now aperos time again, comes round quickly when your busy.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Supposed to have been getting the van ready and sorted for a trip away next week for a few weeks but as usual, as I always post every single time we go away as soon as I have that thought without telling anyone all my old clients come out of the woodwork wanting stuff and its always something that involves actual equipment so now Im busy setting up three new systems in three different locations at the same time from here. On top of that I somehow pulled my back yesterday filling up the bike with fuel which is really low down and Im walking around like a Zombie. Typical innit! Bah!!!


----------



## raynipper

Yeah, bahhhhh.

Ray.


----------



## patp

That'll larn ya!


----------



## aldra

Up a couple of times with a burning cramp in my lower leg, the same pain I had last time I had a steroid injection 

I wonder if it’s lactic acid build up and if so any tips on how to disperse it, an ice pack helps 

Otherwise I’m definitely not as stiff this morning and managed the stairs fairly well

Off to the dentist for a second fitting of the permanent fixed denture this afternoon 

It went well

But now I’m tired and about to eat, Aldi’s Moussaka , salad and homemade garlic bread

I recommend Aldi’s specialty lamb moussaka, a bit wetter than a true moussaka , so much easier than homemade and probably much cheaper 

I enjoy making it but it’s quite time consuming 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Chris' Birthday today. We will probably take a day off and head for the coast. Molly has to go to the vet first for a post op check. She peed on the carpet the other day so I am not sure her UTI is sorted yet. She is eating like the proverbial horse, since her dental, but I am being cautious not to over do it. She weighs 22kg and should probably weigh about 35kg so I just feed her to a 30kg level until she gets there and then increase it again.


----------



## greygit

We are going to take the motorhome home for a drive as it's been parked up for ages, which is sad really as travel restrictions have been eased but as I'm still wobbling around on crutches touring not really an option as yet.........when you both drive it really is a big plus.:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hope it goes well, they don't like being parked, I like to drive em at least once a month.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I am ringing the doctor as I am in so much pain it hurts to move, it hurts if I cough too.

It has been getting worse for a while and I need to have an Xray I think.


----------



## greygit

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Hope it goes well, they don't like being parked, I like to drive em at least once a month.


We also try to drive it at least once a month as the steering tends to tightens up for some reason..:frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ah, that might be the rubber parts at the top of the struts, I had a similar with our 2.8jtd, they also groaned and squeaked sometimes.


----------



## raynipper

This bloke aint going anywhere soon.

https://www.aol.co.uk/news/holidaymakers-miracle-escape-campervan-demolished-102646517.html

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This is what crumple zones were designed for so it did it's job.


I wonder if the payout (I assume they will write it off) will take into account its increase in value since Covid.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Been to docs, she reckoned it could be muscular, is looking into physio, and has put me on Co-Codamol, nasty stuff, but I'll only take it when I need it.


----------



## aldra

Well I don't feel Kev sees my posts 

But I sympathise with the pain of his back

Mine has been horrendous in spite of morphine patches for months, even the XRay gave no reprieve 

You have calcium crystals in your hips the Gp said

And?

And nothing ,but the cortisone injection given by the rheumatologist has definitely
eased the pain, eased the stiffness 

Just think I may just be able to have a bath , I haven’t had one for two years I’m too stiff to get in or out, I even need to sit now in the shower 

Not just yet but the idea of soaking in a hot bath, priceless 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

I seem to have spent much of this morning clearing up other peoples dog poop.
I know we have many doggy owners here but after having to repeatedly clean up their crap from my property and watch as other owners allow their pooches to defecate right in front of them outside other peoples homes and shops makes me mad. 

Ray.


----------



## patp

Kev, Co Codamol is fine. Just take it when you need to. If you stop moving due to pain everything seizes up!

Ray, I have done a survey of dog walkers (under cover of course  ) and found that it is not the picking up that many of them object to but the carrying it around. Poo bins are the answer. I have cured it down our bridle path by putting a supply of poo bags and offering my bin as a depository. It also shames them.


----------



## raynipper

Maybe it's just rural France Pat but the 'owners' will just glare defiantly if you raise an eyebrow. 
Sadly it's the owners who allow their dogs to wander a few yards behind them when it walking and thats their excuse not to see or be aware of the dogs activities. 

I think the ones that use our property are farm dogs from over the fields. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This is one of the reasons we would never have a dog again, I couldn't do with the stooping to pick it up, a friend doesn't mind the pickup, but has trained his dog to carry the bag. besides the world has already got way too many dogs and cats, the planetary cost of producing food for them is quite enormous.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I had a really bad night, but I took the co-codamol early and feel a bit better, but then you relax and it bites you hard, so although we planned to go over to Colne for luncheon, we're going to stay home and have banana sandwiches again coz they have no bones.


----------



## patp

Yum yum. Do love a nana sandwich  Smoked salmon sandwich here as I am supposed to eat lots of fish.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sob Sob, didn't get one, we had some fresh bread left from yesterday and it's not good for nanas


----------



## raynipper

In a weak moment I decided to prune some overhanging branches from one hedge. Phew and 4 hours later I have filled the large trailer with pruning's. Y'know how one thing leads to another. Now I'm covered in minute spiders. So yes a shower is called for.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Prunes with custard are as close to that as I need to be Ray.


----------



## aldra

Well, feeling confident as I wasn’t so stiff 

I ran a bath , it was too hot so I decided to Hoover upstairs whilst it cooled, Albert had whipped to the shop 

I attempted to get in , half in half out I was stuck, I had attempted to kneel but the pain in my knees and hips was terrible , my wrist was swelling as I clung to the side of the bath 

Fortunately Albert had come back and with difficulty I managed to to get one foot on the floor of the bath and grab Alberts arm, I was really frightened

Now my knees hips and wrists are really sore , also my neck from pulling on Alberts arm 

Thank goodness the water was too hot or I could have been stuck there for much longer

I had grab rails but they didn’t work for me, I’ll stick to showering on a seat 

Although a soak in a bathtub would be such luxury 

Sandra


----------



## MrWez

Changed the MoHo yesterday, spent today trying to figure out where to put things, the new MoHo is bigger, yet it seemed like there was less storage space than previously, there wasn't, there's more, much more, just not in the places we were used to (we'd owned the previous MoHo for 7 years, it's replacement is a newer, bigger, younger brother, we were very familiar with where things went in the old one and the storage seemed more intuitive).


I've also spent some time on here trying to update my profile, why is it that most days I can log on and it will prompt me to update the profile but the only day I want to it bloody doesn't? Most vexing.


Anyway, for those that are interested, we've gone from a Bailey Autograph Approach 745 to a Bailey Autograph 79-4i.


----------



## patp

Oh Sandra  Perhaps a change of bath to one of the step in type baths with a little door?

Mr Wez. I have given up trying to log in. I just keep an email notification and use that.


----------



## dghr272

Not to logout is the answer.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I never log out, I tick the remember me box.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz off out today, so peace and quiet, I just need to move the van to the side of the drive, I might take a tea bag with me and go up to the tarn for a bit.


----------



## raynipper

Lucky you Kev. I have to endure another eight people to a four course lunch again today. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I am beginning to think you enjoy it Ray, or you'd have found a way out of it by now.


----------



## patp

Invited to dinner at my brother's. It is only so that Chris can look at a plumbing problem but will be nice anyway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Plans scuppered, as usual, I have to wait in for a bloody parcel that they couldn't deliver in town, they have no chance of finding this place.

You can be sure they will wait til I go for a pee or something to knock on the door if they turn up at all that is.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Another boring day, no plans to go anywhere, my back is feeling much better, I stopped taking the Co-Codamol yesterday morning so I'll see how it goeth.


----------



## patp

Walk dogs, nip to the shops and then hard hat time.


----------



## raynipper

More pruning hedges. I swear they grow another foot overnight.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Goats love hedges Ray (not yew or evergreen ones though  )


----------



## raynipper

Goats are very selective though Pat. They don't always see eye to eye on what parts of the hedge gets chewed.
It says 32c here on the outdoor thermometer. Of course I had to wait until all the grass was bone dry before mowing. Very sweaty in overalls and sun hat.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not too much pain today despite a bit of shopping, it did warm up a bit, fortunately, considering I am a bear I was bloody cold this morning so I was.


----------



## dghr272

Making runners for my planned table saw crosscut sledge, was able to use an old mahogany hand rail for the runners
Shopping next for some half and three quarter inch plywood.

Something along these lines is the plan…….






Terry


----------



## aldra

Not much as I actually went shopping, only to aldi and Lidl 

Then made Burnt peppers, roasted aubergines and courgettes, dressed with lemon olive oil and garlic, very Mediterranean, although I learnt it on my overland trip to Israel 

Hummous , tomato salad and chicken , and garlic paprika roasted potato wedges

Yep I miss my family they would normally be on hand to devour it

Bought flowers I always buy flowers, but the garden roses are now blooming and I’m beginning to fill my rose bowls 

My garden is beginning to bloom and it’s my small world , maybe it will expand if Alberts eye improves and he can drive the van again 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I got some polypropylene last time I made a sled, it takes screws well and is more slippier, I can't wait to get into this damned garage, should be soon as his house has been sold and it being finished is a crucial part of the sale.


----------



## JanHank

After the 431 km drive yesterday I have had a super relaxing day, walk this morning, a chat with Ilsa my hostess ( all in German 😁 I’m getting good at this,) I had a rest and then went to the dog agility just round the corner because I heard the dogs barking with excitement, my lil ol boy had a go when they finished and I think I have already told you all this, sorry, working with a mobile isn’t ideal for checking back quickly. Now Mot is resting and Me to. Life is full of excitement.


----------



## jiwawa

dghr272 said:


> Making runners for my planned table saw crosscut sledge, was able to use an old mahogany hand rail for the runners
> Shopping next for some half and three quarter inch plywood.
> 
> Something along these lines is the plan…….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry


For a joiner's daughter I know nothing! I thought you were talking about a table to match your recently finished bench which you would be able to drag across the grass on runners!!


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> For a joiner's daughter I know nothing! I thought you were talking about a table to match your recently finished bench which you would be able to drag across the grass on runners!!


Now that may have given Terry an idea Jean ? ? for the next project.


----------



## patp

Estate agent coming to discuss reducing the house. I always thought it was over priced and have asked them to review it.
Bit of labouring if he isn't here too long. Then I might treat myself to watching the racing on tv


----------



## raynipper

Don't reduce it Pat, tell the agent to work harder to earn their vast fees.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

You aren’t desperate to sell are you Pat? There’s someone coming along that wants the place just wait and see, you’ve only had it on the market five minutes, not every property is sold quickly, give it a bit more time especially now. But of course it’s your choice.


----------



## raynipper

We are taking a picnic and walking with our French group of maybe 25 here.........................

https://goo.gl/maps/YY7M9gur2YyiBdYz8

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hospital this afternoon, nothing serious.


----------



## greygit

Physio.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No, I can get that at the docs.


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> Now that may have given Terry an idea Jean ? ? for the next project.


I like to think myself as a bit of a forward thinker, therefore I see ME doing the dragging grandkids across the grass. :surprise:
So that project is a none starter.:grin2::grin2:

Terry


----------



## patp

JanHank said:


> You aren't desperate to sell are you Pat? There's someone coming along that wants the place just wait and see, you've only had it on the market five minutes, not every property is sold quickly, give it a bit more time especially now. But of course it's your choice.


Not desperate but we won't be able to finish the bungalow until we get the money for the house. If it drags on we will be into the winter and still building! We always thought it was over valued but went with the estate agents advice as the stamp duty holiday was causing a boom. A previous agent had valued it much lower. The wording is going to be "offers over" so that if several people show an interest they can ask them to offer more.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I bought some shelving units at JTF about two years ago so I'm going to see how far I get with assembling them, they are very heavy so should see me out, hopefully not while I'm putting them together, but from the antics, I had to employ getting some button Duracell batteries out of the packets I may struggle, we bought the tile alert things a few years ago and they work well, Liz can never find anything, and I have been meaning to put new batteries in for ages and finally ordered some on Monday, I don't know about childproof, they are a cow to get into, I also need to figure out what the date code means, Google not much help there.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tile-Mate-...t=&hvlocphy=1006832&hvtargid=pla-827958823095


----------



## raynipper

Wifes birthday so the first 4 hours is answering all the calls, visits, Skypes and audio greetings. Then all the 40 cards and more calls TO those who can't phone and we have to call so they can say greetings. Now off to her favourite restaurant and just hope crap and or lobster is still on the menu.
All go and difficult to keep the phone and camera batteries fully charged up.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Georgia, my Spaniel, was screaming in pain this morning. It is the second time she has behaved this way. She targets her back end/groin area when it happens. Off to the vet. He can feel crepitus in her joints so she is staying for an x-ray. She is only three so a tad worrying 

House viewing at 11am. Last night's viewing went very well. Viewings every day now for the next four or five days. Hope they don't clash with Royal Ascot!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Happy birthday to Mrs Nipper.


Hope the pup is out of pain quickley.


----------



## patp

Had an offer of the asking price


----------



## JanHank

I hope Georgie problem can be corrected and isn’t as suggested, she is very young to have such a disease.

Fingers crossed the offer is serious.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I know you are sort of in a rush, but you could always bump it up a little, you can always come back down, there is a housing shortage as well as Mohos.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I got all the parts out of the box, looked at the manual, tried a few minutes to put the parts together and it looks like a two man job as the parts are too long and heavy for to do by my own Grr.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I took these the other day,.

Anything beyond the fence is done by our neighbour.










This is just too hard work for either of us.


----------



## bilbaoman

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Another boring day, no plans to go anywhere, my back is feeling much better, I stopped taking the Co-Codamol yesterday morning so I'll see how it goeth.


Check your batch no for your Co-Codamol urgent recall for defective batch. Batch no 1K10121 pack size 100 tablets batch size 4464 packs


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Checked, I'm okay, but Iv'e not taken many, I decided earlier in the year that I wasn't going to take strong drugs regularly, just when it gets too much for me.


----------



## jiwawa

Happy birthday Prue! I do hope Ray gets you the lobster rather than the crap he offered!!


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha Jean. I specifically asked if they had the Snow Crabs on the menu as I know they are her favourite and she goes and orders Turbot?

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Happy birthday Prue 

And many more of them

Sandra and Albert


----------



## greygit

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Checked, I'm okay, but Iv'e not taken many, I decided earlier in the year that I wasn't going to take strong drugs regularly, just when it gets too much for me.


Know the feeling I was on synthetic opiate and while it did kill the pain My vision was off and I slept a lot. Now I'm just taking paracetamol but my sleep pattern is all over the place as a result of coming off the opiate.:crying:


----------



## patp

They upped the offer, of the asking price, by 25K without being asked. Very tempting but we have a queue of about eleven waiting to view. All are "sold" and ready to proceed. Obviously we dropped it too low! The flippin' agents have these "price points" and do not go in between for some reason. We are going to let these others view it and then leave it to the agent to get the best offer from between them. That is assuming anyone else wants it  The couple who offered were very complimentary about the house and just spent a couple of minutes in their car before coming back in to make the original offer. They said that the photos of the property do not do it justice which was very nice to hear (or perhaps not!).

Georgia is a mystery. X rays were all clear. She is on pain relief so back to "normal". At least I got a hip x ray on the insurance. I may want to breed from her next year and needed to make sure her hips were sound.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

greygit said:


> Know the feeling I was on synthetic opiate and while it did kill the pain My vision was off and I slept a lot. Now I'm just taking paracetamol but my sleep pattern is all over the place as a result of coming off the opiate.:crying:


I was like that for about two weeks recently when I came off Pregabalin, my sleep is a bit better now, but my bladder sees to it I rarely get a full night.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> They upped the offer, of the asking price, by 25K without being asked. Very tempting but we have a queue of about eleven waiting to view. All are "sold" and ready to proceed. Obviously we dropped it too low! The flippin' agents have these "price points" and do not go in between for some reason. We are going to let these others view it and then leave it to the agent to get the best offer from between them. That is assuming anyone else wants it  The couple who offered were very complimentary about the house and just spent a couple of minutes in their car before coming back in to make the original offer. They said that the photos of the property do not do it justice which was very nice to hear (or perhaps not!).
> 
> Georgia is a mystery. X rays were all clear. She is on pain relief so back to "normal". At least I got a hip x ray on the insurance. I may want to breed from her next year and needed to make sure her hips were sound.


Hmm, a similar situation to when we sold our last place, sounds like the offer couple are keen, might be the one to go for before they see somewhere else better.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's a bit cool again today so I might have another go at these storage shelves, much bigger than I thought, they are taller than the garage roof, so would need cutting by about 4 inches, but I may just use them at half height as they are just above where a bench would be so quite useful, and for cheapies, they are very solid, and clever construction, no tools required apart from a screwdriver to bend tabs, and a hammer, I just need to screw them back to the wall for safety and extra rigidity.


----------



## baldlygo

*Today's excitement - OWLCH!*

OWLCH! - St-Auvent does not have too much traffic but this is not a good place for a young owl to sit. Where did he come from? We put him in the alcove above but he came down again, So ended in a box awaiting wildlife expert advice being arranged by the house owner.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Maybe it was a bit of a dumb owl.


----------



## baldlygo

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Maybe it was a bit of a dumb owl.


A guy here in France who used to keep and display birds used to say his owls are very dumb and their eyesight close-up is very very poor. They have special feathers that allow them silent flight but horrendous if they get wet.


----------



## patp

I had heard that they don't fly if it is wet and this can cause them hardship in long spells of wet weather.


----------



## raynipper

Twoo wet to woo.

Ray.


----------



## baldlygo

We had a tremendous storm last night that poured down almost instantly - perhaps the owl's mother was caught out in it. Not a nice thought to end the day


----------



## patp

Just one, early, viewing today. Must get on to the solicitor to get her started with getting the deeds etc sorted. We had a "no show" yesterday - so annoying! Luckily there were others, all positive, so our time and energy clearing out all the dog stuff and getting them somewhere cool out of the way was not wasted.
Racing on the tv later


----------



## Matchlock

Building myself up for a 10:30 Hospital appointment, they want to have another go at lasering my eye, they did the same 2 weeks ago, not *looking* forward to it, see what I did there.


----------



## JanHank

Left Motley in the house for the First time this visit while we went shopping for an hour, Heike went grocery shopping in Lidl while I went to Kik to look for 3/4 cotton trousers and I bought a soft 3/4 sleeve blouse instead. That was enough shopping for me for one day. I hate shopping.


----------



## patp

Me too, Jan. The funny thing is that if I go with Chris to get him something I find things I like. If I go shopping for things I need I find absolutely nothing


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I hope I never need anything doing to my eyes or knees, makes me need the loo just thinking about it.


----------



## Matchlock

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I hope I never need anything doing to my eyes or knees, makes me need the loo just thinking about it.


Well that went well, the doc thought that the last laser treatment she gave me and the eyeball injection went well, I can see shapes a bit better, and would I like another dose of laser treatment.
Well as I had already been there for 2 hours going through the motions and it was chucking it down outside, why not! she was a bit intense with the laser though and after five minutes I had to call a stop to it but she was happy with the 1800 pulses she had administrated, just have to go through with it again in two weeks and another eyeball injection.
As Kev says (makes me need the loo just thinking about it) it does me as well but being a pragmatic realist I just have to get on with it, you only live once and I am running out of time to experience new stuff.


----------



## baldlygo

*A bit short notice - but......*

WEMBLEY TICKETS....
England v Scotland
Friday 18th June 2021
Kick Off 8pm

One of my mates has spare two tickets in a corporate box for the England v Scotland game. He paid £300 each, but he didn't realise when he bought them that it was going to be the same day as his Covid 19 postponed wedding. If you are interested, he is looking for someone to take his place.
It's at Reading Registry Office, at 2.30pm. The bride's name is Moira, she's 5'4", about 8 stone, quite pretty, has her own income and is a really good cook.

Sent from my padded cell


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Matchlock said:


> Well that went well, the doc thought that the last laser treatment she gave me and the eyeball injection went well, I can see shapes a bit better, and would I like another dose of laser treatment.
> Well as I had already been there for 2 hours going through the motions and it was chucking it down outside, why not! she was a bit intense with the laser though and after five minutes I had to call a stop to it but she was happy with the 1800 pulses she had administrated, just have to go through with it again in two weeks and another eyeball injection.
> As Kev says (makes me need the loo just thinking about it) it does me as well but being a pragmatic realist I just have to get on with it, you only live once and I am running out of time to experience new stuff.


ARGH!! injections into the eyeball, give over I've not had me tea yet.


----------



## aldra

Yep Albert underwent a op on his glaucoma alongside a cataract op

Three local anaesthetic injections non worked, he spent the night in agony 

Still using 14 eye drops a day and fingers crossed he will get his license back to drive the van

No miracles so fat

Sandra


----------



## patp

Lots of viewings today. At least it is dry for the garden walk around. Positive news from the ones the other day. Yesterday's viewing was interesting. A young couple, with two young children, and when I asked them if they had sold their house they told me that it was in what is known as "The Golden Triangle" in Norwich (highly desirable area) and that they were going to rent it out if they bought ours!

Molly, the rescued Greyhound, decided yesterday to try to help herself to our apple turnovers on a side table between us in the lounge. I managed to block her from getting one so she took a slurp of tea instead! That, full, mug of tea then went all over the living room carpet!


----------



## raynipper

We go to the memorial this am where eight British soldiers were blown up in 1940 near us.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm just waiting for someone to pick up the Awning and Moho cover I sold on eBay yesterday then we're off out to lunch somewhere, it's a good bit cooler today so I hope it stays fine, I've been stuck inside all week.


----------



## JanHank

I am in the holiday mode so probably SFA. Ah no, just remembered Heike has scrubbed the outside table ready to be re-oiled so will help with that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It warmed up a bit so we went out for a drive this afternoon, found a really great garden centre but all it had for nourishment was a shepherds hut, naff, won't go there again.


----------



## jiwawa

I headed for a forest park carpark to spend last night in preparation for our walking group this morning. When I arrived there were loads of big vehicles in there, the place was cordoned off n security on the gate. Turns out it was filming, for some Netflix production. When I asked could I park there he said Are you a member of the cast? I should have said Yes!

Moved down to Carrickfergus and they had half the carpark cordoned off for MORE filming... Something like Beasts n dragons, akin to Game of Thrones.

I'm now at Whiteabbey which also has a service bourne and there are quite a few vans parked up with some very friendly people parked in front of their vans.

Gorgeous day.


----------



## aldra

My youngest grandson is one year old so a family BBQ,

Fabulous seeing all the kids and grandkids together after such a long time, how the grandkids have grown 

We managed to keep it to 23 immediate family with 7 missing 

Quite a dynasty for a child raised without any family 

A few friends and we were up to 30

It’s the first time I have been to any gathering since the start of Covid , I’m hoping it’s the first of many

I really thought the grandkids would have forgotten me, it seems they haven’t , and I certainly hadn’t forgotten them 

Alberts last scan, following colon cancer was clear

Now fingers crossed his eye will recover enough to get his licence back to drive the MH


Sandra


----------



## patp

Quiet day after conducting seven viewings yesterday. I wish we had done the viewings, instead of the agent, when the house was listed at the higher price. Yes, Kev, I know you told me that. 
Everyone, yesterday, said how nice it was to have someone who knew all about the house. I do love the house and so it comes across when I show people round. I have been pleasantly surprised at people's lovely comments as they go around.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm hoping my neighbour is going to help me with these storage shelves today, if not I'll just have to do them a bit at a time.


----------



## raynipper

I seem to be spending most of my day trying to catch the dog owner who is letting their two large dogs crap on my gravel and covering it up with more of my gravel. So we have small mounds of gravel hiding dog poop. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

That reminds me.

On Thursdays we get bin collections, this week it was recycling and our bin was almost full to bursting, luckily I had a cardboard box that would just fit on top of the other stuff, so I popped down opened the lid and some git had put a tiny black plastic bag on top, had the bin men seen this they would have refused to empty the bin and then any recycling would have had to go into the landfill bin.

BTW, what colour is your recycling bin where you live?


----------



## raynipper

We don't have individual bins here Kev. Just one large one for household waste at the end of our small lane that others seem to fill with restaurant waste every Sunday night. 
We take our recycling to several spots where there are receptacles for Glass, Plastic and paper like letter boxes and containers underground.

We do also have a local free 'dump' we take garden pruning's and grass to as well as electrical and any hazardous materials.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272

jiwawa said:


> I headed for a forest park carpark to spend last night in preparation for our walking group this morning. When I arrived there were loads of big vehicles in there, the place was cordoned off n security on the gate. Turns out it was filming, for some Netflix production. When I asked could I park there he said Are you a member of the cast? I should have said Yes!
> 
> Moved down to Carrickfergus and they had half the carpark cordoned off for MORE filming... Something like Beasts n dragons, akin to Game of Thrones.
> 
> I'm now at Whiteabbey which also has a service bourne and there are quite a few vans parked up with some very friendly people parked in front of their vans.
> 
> Gorgeous day.


The Carrickfergus Castle car park was jumping yesterday as we had a flying visit by winged friends.

Terry


----------



## aldra

Expecting a few visitors throughout the day, it’s Father’s Day 

Happy Father’s Day to all you dads out there :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Well we finally got away in the Van on Friday afternoon and so far so good. Looking much more promising than last year. Just a couple of months ago or so it was touch and go if the van would end up being sold for spares or repair when it failed its MOT badly but its been mended, the few hab issues including the fridge have all been sorted and touch wood it now seems in remarkable fettle. So all being well we may just have a summer of fun lined up with a few weeks on the Yorkshire coast, then the Scottish Isles for the summer holidays and the backend either in the Lake District or back over on the coast.

My neighbour sorted the issues with the little scooter that nobody else could fix and now thats running as good as ever so its game on!! Ive even managed to haul my arthritic limbs onto the push bike two days running.

Weather not so great today but better than expected and hopefully a whole summer to look forward to. At last, things feel normal(ish) again.


----------



## patp

Bizarrely our recycling bin is black and our household waste bin is green! Some people have a brown bin for garden waste, but we have a compost heap.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Bizarrely our recycling bin is black and our household waste bin is green! Some people have a brown bin for garden waste, but we have a compost heap.


Same here and we have the brown bin, but that's £30 a year, Leeds is Green recycling and a free brown bin


----------



## jiwawa

Ours are brown for garden/kitchen waste, blue for recycling (paper, cardboard, plastic, tins....), black for everything else. Nothing for glass - we drive to a glass recycling facility for that.


----------



## JanHank

I’m not talking about bins, have enough of that from Heike as she works in the office for the refuse collectors and is touchy about using the Right bin. 🤨 

We are all having a lazy Sunday so far, Heike Mot and I went for a reasonably long walk this morning before it started to get too warm, after that sitting outside listening to a competition between the canaries an a thrush, watching a pair of sparrows feeding their babies, a none stop job. In one of the bird boxes there is another visitor or two, hornets have found it very interesting, this insect crazy couple encourage them and I keep telling them to buzz off.

Coffee with home made Mandarine muffins then we were all so worn out we had a rest and now while I write this to you Heike starts preparing tonight’s meal. Life is tough.


----------



## aldra

We’ve had ours and I’m shattered and ready for bed

A few strawberries and cream and I’m off to bed 

Sorted out a few pots of flowers and way have our railway garden

Sandra


----------



## patp

Nurse appointment to check if zinc levels are up and copper levels are down. Only been going on, now, for a couple of years 

Then I have to chase up the water company to see if they can connect the bungalow to the mains. If we can get water and leccy laid on down there we will be able to move into the van if the house sale goes through. They say house sales are taking 16 weeks to complete. Must remember phone line too. It would be nice to have the bungalow ready but if I don't get things like this moving they just drag on forever.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Back into the garage if it warms up, but this is the coldest day for weeks, black clouds everywhere but no wind yet to shift them, I can hardly believe it's midsummers day today, it's all downhill to crimble now.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> ... it's all downhill to crimble now.


Flip me Kev, quiet !!!

Plenty wind here in Whitehead, n quite a cool one, tho the sun's out n quite hot! Did the lighthouse walk again, climbing hundreds of steps to way above the lighthouse then dropping down through the fields. Unfortunately the set of very comfy chairs I'd found yesterday, and made use of, had disappeared today.


----------



## Gretchibald

MH just passed MOT - yippee !


----------



## jiwawa

So where now Alan?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Despite the snow and the crocodiles, I spent two and a half hours in the garage today but I'm paying for it now, I need to get some floor paint though as sweeping it is a nightmare, I unpacked the other lot of shelves, I'm going to use these as low level as well, If I need shelves higher up I think I brought some from the old house as they wanted the garage totally empty so I'll use them up, I might put them up anyway as you can't have too much storage space.


----------



## patp

Accepted an offer on the house yesterday and they just want to come round for a second viewing. Other offers are on the table so not too worried if they change their mind.

Kitchen fitter coming with his ideas on new bungalow's kitchen. Now that house is sold we really need to get a move on. All the trades are flat out though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wonderful, so pleased for you Pat.

I just remembered I never asked you to post the rightmove URL.

This was our last house

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/house-p...ml?prop=66868507&sale=8685469&country=england

the one before that isn't listed though.


----------



## raynipper

We sold this in 1996 https://www.zoopla.co.uk/property/11757941/

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nothing to see Ray


----------



## raynipper

Odd Kev, works for me https://www.zoopla.co.uk/property/11757941/

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

no just some details, same on Rightmove, too long ago for proper details. I think they only go back 10 years.


----------



## raynipper

It's just our old house is now valued at £1.7 million and we had two beside each other.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Taking Jürgen to the Lorelei in a minute. 👋


----------



## patp

You can see similar ones nearby but not yours Ray. Mind boggling prices!

Kev, yours looks lovely. Why did you move?

We were told by every single viewer (including the best offer) that the photos of ours do not do it justice. So annoying. We still had lots of viewings because of the buoyant market so we must assume that it did not affect the value. Some friends of ours recommended an up market agent who charges more but takes much better photos and words the description in a more poetic way.

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/106369796#/


----------



## patp

If you look at the photos of the garden you can see the roof of the bungalow that we are building.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We moved there with two kids, when their dad died they moved into his house, so it was too big for us, it was just a normal two bed bungalow when we bought it, spent £50 ish k on it and it'd gone up £140k in that time so we released the equity and bought this one, but it is a cold hole, I like where it is but not the house itself, but this has probably gone up £100k with the work we've had done, it now has a drive and a new garage (almost) so we may move on, I hope so but it is Lizs house, not mine.


----------



## patp

We bought this house, 39 years ago, with four acres of land, for £38,000. It was a "project" but it has paid us back.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It'd be hard not to advance on that, nicely done, that's the secret if you are happy where you are.

I've just come up from the garage, I am absotively pooped, I had my shirt on for the first 30 minutes, big door open and a bit of wind, then the wind dropped and the few clouds moved, it am ferociously warm down there now as it is a sun trap, I got the two shelf units put together, realised I did the first ones incorrectly but they'll be fine, they are only supposed to take 250 kilos spread over 5 shelves, some will get a little more but most will get less, and they have 50mm 6s holding them still.


I might do some pics or a video when I have all the junk down from the other garage.


----------



## aldra

We spent some time on the back garden

Really just organising pots of hostas and flowers , the pond takes up the land so we rely on pot grown herbs and veg

The pot grown raspberries , blueberries and red currents are loaded a

Hanging baskets of flowers and tomatoes

The main tomato crop is in the greenhouse at the front along with the lettuce , chillies, radish, figs, grapes and lemons 

We also grow courgettes, aubrogenes, peppers ,onions, cucumber and cabbage in pots in the small back garden 

We created my Railway garden 

And a photo of my favourite miniature hostas, “mouse ears “ 

The back garden is beautiful now , we could do with some more fish as we lost a lot when the pond developed a leak , those that remain are beautiful


----------



## Gretchibald

jiwawa said:


> So where now Alan?


Unfortunately Jean, Jayne is still working so it's just long weekends locally . Maybe a couple of weeks in July down the SW of Ireland . We still have the ferry booked for France in late August but won't go if there are any 'silly' covid regulations at that time eg 10days isolation on return.
We had a few days at Lough Arrow a few weeks ago, will probably call in again in July as I love the fishing there. Here we are making edgits or ourselves on the pier there.


----------



## jiwawa

Oooh, was that Jan's harmonica?!

I do enjoy listening to you and your family! Obviously a family that plays (music) together, stays together!


----------



## aldra

Up for the third time again to night trying to work off the burning “cramp” in my legs , not really able to get more than a couple of hours sleep between episodes , it’s a cross between inflamed nerve and cramp

Same place, the nerve running up the outside of my lower legs from ankle to knee and my feet spasm and cramp at the same time 

The feet I think is Covid nerve damage which also affected my hands , it’s much worse since I had the general steroid injection for stiffness, but the stiffness during the day is much improved and I’m able to move a bit freer 

Stronger morphine patches arrived today presumably prescribed by the rheumatologist I saw, I have a phone call booked with her next week prior to starting my new anti rheumatoid medication which has to build up slowly with frequent blood tests I guess

The house is freezing as we now leave the door open all night for shadow to get out , he still wakes us up but at least he can get out before we manage to negotiate the stairs to open the door which saves accidents 

The cramp is easing now so I’ll try again to get a couple of hours sleep before the next round, fingers crossed 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Gretchibald said:


> Unfortunately Jean, Jayne is still working so it's just long weekends locally . Maybe a couple of weeks in July down the SW of Ireland . We still have the ferry booked for France in late August but won't go if there are any 'silly' covid regulations at that time eg 10days isolation on return.
> We had a few days at Lough Arrow a few weeks ago, will probably call in again in July as I love the fishing there. Here we are making edgits or ourselves on the pier there.


Love it!


----------



## patp

Need to go and look at the wood we need for all the door frames and window cills. Co ordinating the fixing of these and the plastering is causing a lot of stress. No one actually needs the work and so you end up almost pleading with them to come which is not a good place from which to bargain


----------



## raynipper

A friend in Kent was in the throes of building their own bungalow maybe 15 years ago Pat. When he saw the quality and value of the inward opening hard wood windows and doors here he cancelled all the Magnet & Southern ones in Kent and brought his van over to collect the lot from France. Said he saved hundreds and ended up with a better product.

https://magasins.espace-emeraude.com/espace-emeraude-c40eefe334af

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> A friend in Kent was in the throes of building their own bungalow maybe 15 years ago Pat. When he saw the quality and value of the inward opening hard wood windows and doors here he cancelled all the Magnet & Southern ones in Kent and brought his van over to collect the lot from France. Said he saved hundreds and ended up with a better product.
> 
> https://magasins.espace-emeraude.com/espace-emeraude-c40eefe334af
> 
> Ray.


I am yet to see an inward opening window with a stay, everything under the sun is used to keep them open, but nothing on the actual window. Heike has some strange contraption she bought, but neither of us can work out how your supposed use it.


----------



## patp

Our windows were made by a local, bespoke, joinery company. They are oak and I am delighted with them. Now we have set the bar high we have to source similar quality wood for the rest of the woodwork without breaking the bank. Years ago we might have said "that will do" but we find ourselves, now, saying that we are only doing his once and want a quality product. My old dad would be turning in his grave. His idea of quality wood was to use old pallets!


----------



## raynipper

We manage Jan. Some have clips and some have hooks to hold wide open.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> We manage Jan. Some have clips and some have hooks to hold wide open.
> 
> Ray.


Can't visualise it Ray, photos please. I only have inward opening on our entrance porch, I won't go into the story of the rest of them that open out.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I like the idea of wooden windies, but the cost is prohibitive, and the maintenance I'd go plastic but not white or that awful Diarrhea colour, but the darker brown, or even the new gray.


----------



## patp

Our hardwood windows, in the cottage, have outlasted our neighbours plastic ones by about 3 to 1. Maintenance is very easy as you just use a wood stain on them every other year or so. They are so much more environmentally friendly too. No creaking plastic when they heat up and cool down either.

Aren't inward opening windows a security risk? Funny how we have outward opening windows, here, and inward opening doors!


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> Can't visualise it Ray, photos please. I only have inward opening on our entrance porch, I won't go into the story of the rest of them that open out.


Upper windows hooked like this and catches as in the packet.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

You wouldn’t be able to use the window sills though

Unless they are small opening windows in proportion to the window size 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Taking it a bit easier today, back is acting up so staying in except for a bit of shopping later on.


----------



## patp

Chris and I have decided that our doors open inwards for historical reasons. There were not always gardens, or even pavements, at the front of houses and so an outward opening door would be dangerous to people passing by!


----------



## aldra

Both of my French doors open outward into the garden

I’d never really thought about it before

But it would be problem if anyone stood at the front door was hit in the face as the door opened :wink2:

Sandra


----------



## patp

Now you say it Sandra, so do our french doors. So it is just main entrance doors. I know that people who live in high crime areas often have an extra security metal door fitted that is an outward opening one.


----------



## raynipper

I always have a slight smirk when viewing new modern homes in UK as the builder/developers leave the doors off to create the impression of space. 
Nothing worse than having to straddle the loo to open/close the door.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

My outside doors open out as do the windows, all inside doors slide into double walls.


----------



## Gretchibald

aldra said:


> Up for the third time again to night trying to work off the burning "cramp" in my legs , not really able to get more than a couple of hours sleep between episodes , it's a cross between inflamed nerve and cramp
> 
> Same place, the nerve running up the outside of my lower legs from ankle to knee and my feet spasm and cramp at the same time
> 
> The feet I think is Covid nerve damage which also affected my hands , it's much worse since I had the general steroid injection for stiffness, but the stiffness during the day is much improved and I'm able to move a bit freer
> 
> Stronger morphine patches arrived today presumably prescribed by the rheumatologist I saw, I have a phone call booked with her next week prior to starting my new anti rheumatoid medication which has to build up slowly with frequent blood tests I guess
> 
> The house is freezing as we now leave the door open all night for shadow to get out , he still wakes us up but at least he can get out before we manage to negotiate the stairs to open the door which saves accidents
> 
> The cramp is easing now so I'll try again to get a couple of hours sleep before the next round, fingers crossed
> 
> Sandra


Sympathise Sandra as I have exactly the same problems in exactly the same places, but I think mine is as a result of chemotherapy.


----------



## dghr272

Finished turning my handheld planner into a stable bench mounted jointer version. Got the idea from this guy on YouTube. He has loads of great ideas for the hobbyist.






Terry


----------



## patp

raynipper said:


> I always have a slight smirk when viewing new modern homes in UK as the builder/developers leave the doors off to create the impression of space.
> Nothing worse than having to straddle the loo to open/close the door.
> 
> Ray.


The, very expensive, new houses near us are open plan to make them seem larger. They also have glass panels in the all the downstairs rooms to give an illusion of space. Floor to ceiling windows and skylights everywhere which lose heat in the winter and cook you in the summer. Yes, they have the wow factor when viewing them, but most people are moving in and then moving out again after a couple of years.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

dghr272 said:


> Finished turning my handheld planner into a stable bench mounted jointer version. Got the idea from this guy on YouTube. He has loads of great ideas for the hobbyist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry


Mind your finger tips on that, I can't wait to get going in my garage, I miss being able to knock simple stuff up, might sell my track saw though, I don't see me cutting many sheets in the future.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just watched the planer video, I did something very similar on my cheapo belt sander for rounding of jigsaw cut corners on the self-build, I had to make all kinds of stuff and jigs to make even more stuff, happy days, I'd love to be fit enough to do another.


----------



## dghr272

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I just watched the planer video, I did something very similar on my cheapo belt sander for rounding of jigsaw cut corners on the self-build, I had to make all kinds of stuff and jigs to make even more stuff, happy days, I'd love to be fit enough to do another.


Yeah a bit like the circular saw, I've a push block or two to ensure digits are well out of the way from cutting blades.

Next up will be a taper jig for the saw.

I did woodwork to A Level at school and often think about the volume of good quality timber we went through, at today's crazy timber prices it would amount to thousands of £s.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Apart from making a candlestick thing at school, I never did anything requiring tools until I started the self-build, the learning curve was pretty much vertical.


----------



## aldra

patp said:


> Now you say it Sandra, so do our french doors. So it is just main entrance doors. I know that people who live in high crime areas often have an extra security metal door fitted that is an outward opening one.


Yes our garage door, a normal sized door as it's a workshop

The outer metal security door opens outwards but it isn't solid so you would see whoever is stood there before you flattened them :surprise::grin2:

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Alberts clipped the jasmine and the honey suckle from the pergola 

“Let there be light “

We’ve lost the flowers this year , maybe , but gained the light 

Massive amounts of foliage thank goodness for the shredder 

We are getting there slowly , the many pots in bloom

Next year we will reduce them

Maybe :grin2:

But this year again we have a perfusion of healthy flowering plants that look fantastic and cheer us up 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Gretchibald said:


> Sympathise Sandra as I have exactly the same problems in exactly the same places, but I think mine is as a result of chemotherapy.


When I try to describe it it's met with blank faces, definitely the steroid injection aggravates it , it did exactly the same last time , but apparently it's not a normal result

It is to me and it seems to you Alan, it's a very real devastating pain , only rereleased by getting up and hobbling around until it's safe to return to bed anything up to an hour to ease it , and the cycle repeats an hour or two later

Rarely occurs during the day mostly when at rest at night

Resting my legs seem constantly "on the verge " so to speak , which makes me nervous

I imagine it's Covid nerve damage which would tie up with your chemo nerve damage

There is a drug that is used for nerve damage but someone in the medical profession has to do more than shrug and say never heard of it

They certainly would have if they were experiencing it night after night

Sandra


----------



## aldra

I’m certainly not pleased to hear you are suffering the same pain in the same place Alan 

But there is a degree of reassurance that I’m not alone 

It isn’t eased in the same way a bout of cramp is , it can’t be stretched , it has to be endured until the burning cramp settles in my case by remaining standing 

So it’s not a rare occurrence that only happens to me 

So armed with that knowledge I’ll tackle the doctor again 

There must be more than you and me suffering from it 

Sandra


----------



## Gretchibald

aldra said:


> I'm certainly not pleased to hear you are suffering the same pain in the same place Alan
> 
> But there is a degree of reassurance that I'm not alone
> 
> It isn't eased in the same way a bout of cramp is , it can't be stretched , it has to be endured until the burning cramp settles in my case by remaining standing
> 
> So it's not a rare occurrence that only happens to me
> 
> So armed with that knowledge I'll tackle the doctor again
> 
> There must be more than you and me suffering from it
> 
> Sandra


Yes, it's EXACTLY the same . I too have to get out of bed quickly and hobble around until it subsides , anything up to an hour. Sometimes when you go back to bed you can feel everything it just 'balanced' and the wrong movement could set it off again. When it was bad it would happen sometime between 3.00 am - 5.00am. for maybe three nights in a row. If it was after 5.ooam I just stayed up. Lately things have been better and I haven't had a bad episode in about a week. One thing that definitely helped was this thing to keep the weight of the bed clothes off my feet. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07FPBN236/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

ps I also have a foot spa /massager thing . You fill it with hot water ,a dash of detol and turn it to 'vibrate ' mode. I do this usually ever other evening for about a half hour. I don't know if it helps but it might be.


----------



## aldra

I’ve ended up with 5 large aubrogenes, Albert forgot to take them off the list when he bought them at the market, so he bought them again yesterday

So, I’m guessing I need to make a moussaka and think of something else to do with them 

It’s just started to rain so maybe no gardening today and anyway Albert has a hospital appointment for an eye check, hoping it’s going in the right direction 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

My first job is to go to Lidl for Lamb steaks that are on special offer, although they have sheep and even a special named dog to look after them, the meat is very expensive so not popular, I’ll make a ratatouille to go with.


----------



## patp

Building Inspector coming this morning to check our wiring and plumbing first fix. Then we can get on with plasterboarding the ceiling and then the walls. 
Our preferred carpenter has just emailed to say that his supplier recommends using ply on the door linings and cills first as the oak will get marked and cupped by the damp in the plaster. So many people have plasterboard walls that they forget this important detail. Have now emailed builder to cancel his oak and ask him to use ply before plastering. It is a bit expensive this "doing it properly" lark.


----------



## Lawrence22

Having taken delivery of our new motorhome yesterday I am spending most of today getting bedding and bits and pieces for it.


----------



## patp

Lawrence22 said:


> Having taken delivery of our new motorhome yesterday I am spending most of today getting bedding and bits and pieces for it.


How exciting!


----------



## aldra

I washed a carpet

I have the vac carpet washer, it’s fantastic 

So a clean carpet in the dining room

And clean carpets wherever shadow has an accident , bless him he does now , occasionally 

But there you go, you take a dog as a member of your family and 13 years later ?

He’s so much part of your family 

He’s painfully thin, and I don’t know how to stop that ,no longer the hound from hell we once knew 

But we meet eyes and he’s once again that huge 50 kilo dog in spirit 

He battles on 

Sandra


----------



## patp

I once visited a client on an American army base near here. She was washing the carpet which was, apparently, a weekly event!


----------



## aldra

I would prefer to wash mine monthly

Depending on joint pain , at the moment I have a lot as shadow can’t manage wooden floors 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Hoping that plasterers will turn up and start plasterboarding the ceilings in the bungalow.

Had to use a lot of diplomacy yesterday because the same firm thought they had the contract for fitting door linings and window boards for the plasterers to work to. It is exhausting. Very tired now. Molly gets us (me) up really early and then it is full on with managing the build and, now, sorting out the sale of the house which reminds me that I have to instruct the solicitor.


----------



## aldra

Hang on in there Pat

I won’t last for ever it only seems like it will :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## patp

Thanks Sandra  Had a (too late) brainwave the other day. We often talked about putting one of these super log cabins at the bottom of our garden, moving into it, and renting the house out. Now why didn't we think of that when we got planning permission?! Sell the house and move into a log cabin. We could have just laid the bungalow foundations, connected the services to the cabin and Bob's your uncle!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

20/20 Hindsight Pat, we all have it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No plans today, Liz is going to Ikea, I'm not going near the infuriating place full of crap no one wants or needs in their life.


----------



## raynipper

Lots to do today. Up early and collected the serviced Golf €944. Visited Mairie to book next months vide grenier to try and get rid of 'stuff'. Tried to whack a mole but the rain beat me. Tried updating drivers but gave up after computer decided to misbehave. Now awaiting parcel delivery that should have come yesterday and then friends for afternoon tea. 
And yes it's pouring. Great for the mole but not me.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Lots to do today. Up early and collected the serviced Golf €944. Visited Mairie to book next months vide grenier to try and get rid of 'stuff'. Tried to whack a mole but the rain beat me. Tried updating drivers but gave up after computer decided to misbehave. Now awaiting parcel delivery that should have come yesterday and then friends for afternoon tea.
> And yes it's pouring. Great for the mole but not me.
> 
> Ray.


€944 for a service, seems a bit OTT.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just going down to the van, we didn't get a proper grill pan with it so I ordered one off eBay yesterday £14.25 delivered, looks a good bit of kit, just going to make sure it fits.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142465812071?hash=item212b9fc667:g:YYgAAOSwaZJZhEhh


----------



## raynipper

Pudsey_Bear said:


> €944 for a service, seems a bit OTT.


It was a bit more than the usual €99 service.
Cam belt, water pump, pulleys, steering and suspension knuckles brought up as advisories on the MOT. All good for another 18 years.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Perfick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> It was a bit more than the usual €99 service.
> Cam belt, water pump, pulleys, steering and suspension knuckles brought up as advisories on the MOT. All good for another 18 years.
> 
> Ray.


Ah, you were withholding vital information, I've met people like you before milad.


----------



## HermanHymer

Enjoying the natter on this thread. Super to hear all your news, folks, especially the 'good health" news. Just got back from a trip to Scotland in the moho - Blackpool, Troutbeck Head, Lidalia (castleton) friend's backyard at Rosewell (near Edinburgh), Maragowan, Bellingham. Durham, Cayton Bay (Scarborough), Brownhills Newark aire, and home again.


I've decided to sell Herman and get something smaller, like a VW T6. I'll miss 'him' I know, but it's time.


----------



## aldra

Hi Viv, thought you’d dropped off the planet

Lovely to hear from you

I agree that something smaller has much to recommend it ,what you loose in space you gain in ease of parking, it doubles up in transport and cost less in fuel 

We are thinking along the same lines when shadow goes 

Stay well, have sold up in South Africa yet?

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Up as usual with painful lower legs, just me and the early birds that are beginning the dawn chorus 

No sign yet of the Dawn 

Our daughter and her family are taking us out for a meal today , a joint celebration of mother/ Father’s Day 

And tomorrow another daughter and our grandson have booked a meal with and for us, but won’t tell us where 

Slowly life is starting to recover post Covid and we can begin to touch base with family again 

Both meals are timed for early evening which is better for both of us as I no longer do late evenings , no cooking for two days as neither Albert nor myself eat till evening , but fast on water or diluted fruit juice during the day , a sort of elongated form of intermittent fasting 

I’m thinking of going back to bed now for a few hours or I might read if sleep eludes me 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

A surprise seeing you this morning Viv, a pleasant one I might add because I too had wondered if you were still in this world, who would tell us if you weren’t?

It was planned to go shopping for me today with Heike of course, but I chickened out last night, as I often do :smile2:, after 2 not so good weather days today will be nice so a day in the garden watching her do all the bending, kneeling, pulling and cutting.


----------



## patp

Probably going out to choose kitchens and bathrooms. We went to a local one the other day and Chris and I chose completely different styles of bathroom. He liked ultra modern while I liked quaint. I only need a small bath if I ever use one. Mostly it is showers. We took the bath out in this house.

Had a six page long report from the engineers engaged by the neighbour with the leaking artesian well. Goodness knows how much it is costing them just to avoid capping the blooming thing! If the report is adopted they will pipe the stream under our new garden. It is partly piped now but discharges into our pond before going into the side ditch. The new pipe will avoid the pond and go straight to the ditch outside. I am considering asking for a sump to be installed so that we can access the underground stream of water and use a pump to water our new garden and also, perhaps, top up the pond when it is very dry. We may have a bog garden too.

More reading of all the legal stuff from solicitor regarding house sale. I might make the decision to only work Monday to Friday on all this stuff as it is becoming a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hi Viv, not seen you post for a while glad to see that you're still with us.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nothing much today, I bought a cheap Wicker chair so I have somewhere to sit when I'm down in the garage, I have a kettle and a microwave down there as well so I can just go down and sit with the radio if I feel the need to be out of the way and the view is just as good, it's a bit of a sun trap too so I'd be toasty warm some days.


----------



## jiwawa

Welcome back Viv!

I've enjoyed some family time around the youngest's 3rd birthday - where did the time go?! He and I have only just started having some quality time together again. I don't know about him but Granny is thoroughly enjoying it!


----------



## aldra

Up with the burning nerve pain in my lower legs before I had time to get to sleep

It’s eased now so I’ll try again to get some sleep

We are out again today for a meal with our daughter and grandson , two meals out in two days 

It was lovely to see Simone and family today, but how the kids have grown 

Well the day as usual hasn't begun well so let’s hope it improves, not even the Dawn chorus to keep me company and hopefully I won’t be back up to hear it start at 4am

More gardening if the weather is fine, although I’m more of a supervisory role now, some would say bossy>>

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

It's rained all night and forecast is rain all day. So I guess we will be watching rain today.:frown2:

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Today I will defrost Heikes freezer before the drawers are completely stuck, time she treated herself to a frost free.


----------



## patp

Kev - it's called a "man cave" 

Carpenter coming to show us some wood for our window boards and door linings. Will ask his advice on kitchen suppliers.

Whilst looking for a non existent bathroom supplier we stumbled across a place that makes bespoke kitchens. My word they were nice. Even if we could afford it there was a three month waiting list


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No it is not, stupid name and insulting too.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are just back from our trip away to Cornwall and Devon (mainly) so it's a catching up day today. I'm off food shopping and hopefully will get some garden time this afternoon if dry. Mrs GMJ will be tackling the north face of the clothes washing pile!

We had a good trip with mostly clement weather...only really a few days of rain all told. Did lots of cycling as both main sites we chose were on/near cycle paths. Great for Mrs GMJ's confidence. Aside from that we did a few walks and lots of reading. When in Devon, took the ferry from Starcross to Exmouth one day; and on another took the train from Starcross to Paignton....and that was about it for trips out.

One thing I couldn't fathom though was how many children of school age were not in school when it was outside of half term. On our first site in Cornwall there must have been over 50 of them there for the first few days/week! Haven't they missed enough schooling??!!


----------



## patp

Glad your trip was enjoyable, Graham. Topsy turvy world now with children on holiday and people of working age (presumably?) on holiday with them.

Plasterers should arrive today. They will start with boarding the ceilings. 

We really must get on with choosing a kitchen. 

Chris is a bit excited about fitting the new Air Source Heat Pump, with built in cylinder, that cost an arm and a leg. He will have to wait, though, if the digger arrives for him to dig the drains.


----------



## raynipper

Be interested in the results of Air Source Heat Pump Pat. I keep looking round for an alternative form of heating for our house now the price of electricity has risen considerably.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Yes Pat - mostly working age parents but there were a few grandparents as well.

I just find it sad that a holiday is seen as trumping an education especially as I mentioned, the little blighters have missed so much schooling over the last year.


----------



## patp

raynipper said:


> Be interested in the results of Air Source Heat Pump Pat. I keep looking round for an alternative form of heating for our house now the price of electricity has risen considerably.
> 
> Ray.


The Government are making oil heating difficult by various means. If there is no gas then our options are limited to just electric. Retrofitted air source heating is generally not considered as efficient as it is in a new build. Underfloor works best. If you use if for radiators then you need a larger bore pipe than for underfloor. It is slow to respond so that if you get a cold snap you cannot just fire up the boiler because there isn't one. We are having a wood burner to cope with that. If it is on and you have a hot snap than I suppose you open all the windows until it cools down. We have forty odd solar panels on the roof so cost should not be an issue. A new house down the road has a heat pump with no solar power and they complain about the cost of running it. Should be made illegal for developers to put air source in with no solar panels! Cheap skates on a £750K house


----------



## patp

GMJ said:


> Yes Pat - mostly working age parents but there were a few grandparents as well.
> 
> I just find it sad that a holiday is seen as trumping an education especially as I mentioned, the little blighters have missed so much schooling over the last year.


Watched one of those 999 programmes last night about the police dealing with these feral youngsters. As they took her thug of a son away all you could hear the mother saying was "you HAVE to tell me where he is". Pity she didn't worry about that when he was sticking a knife into a young lad. I think his schooling was the last thing she worried about.


----------



## raynipper

It's always someone else's fault. The easy to blame "them".

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'll be moving the van over so I can get to the Hab door to load a few things into the van for a couple of days away, we'd go for longer but still waiting for the MCEA bloke to come and fix the fridge etc.


----------



## aldra

Still sorting the front garden, we have so many pots to arrange, still it’s looking beautiful

The tomatoes are going wild 

We’re in the middle of pressure hosing the lawn , a deep pressure hose 

So much in bloom it’s dizzying 

Then we need to tackle the miniature hostas, we could probably set up a nursery we have so many 

A huge amount in the back garden in a 2 1/2 x 1/2 a metre planter 

I’ve showed you blue mouse ears , my favourite , there about 15/ 20 other varieties 

We bought them for about £8 each at the tattan flower show , tiny little things 

No longer 

I’ve a large collection of full size hostas as well, I’m sold on hostas 

We are considering setting up an honestybox to sell the miniature hostas for Christies 

I’m not sure gardens are a big thing round here though 

Any suggestions?

The blue mouse ears again , others wii follow as I get round to photographing them

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

This afternoon I went to see Edith the Irish lady I met here in 2019, she will be 89 in October and in September she is moving to Ireland to be with her daughter, what an upheaval, she has to somehow get rid of all her furniture which is not cheap IKEA stuff, but solid wood and very tasteful. 
Heike sent me a WhatsApp after 2 hours telling me Motley had been crying for 45 mins. I thought this might be to give me an excuse to come back as it was 7 pm and time for our meal. It wasn’t, she recorded him howling, first in the garden and then in the house, I have never known him howl in the 11 years we have had him. I think he is also homesick for his garden and tennis game.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

I managed to get the lawns mowed yesterday afternoon as well as do a little tidying up in the garden. Luckily a neighbour had mowed the lawns twice whilst we were away so they were not too bad at all. The rest of the garden has gone bananas mind, as I think we have had perfect growing conditions for the last few weeks. It'll take a few days to get it straight, including a good few hours pruning!

Today I shall do some exercises (I managed to put 6lb on over the last 3 weeks when we were away but got straight back into my regime yesterday!) then it's off to Llandeilo for a medical appointment for Mrs GMJ. Then it's cricket for me (first 1 day match v Sri Lanka) and Mrs GMJ will be glued to Wimbledon.


----------



## raynipper

I'm fed up with both the football and Wimbledon already. Disappointing performance in the footty and McEnroe commentary is grating.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I don't watch tennis really but Mrs GMJ loves Wimbledon. I'll not watch anymore soccer now either as Wales are out of the Euros.

Luckily for me there is wall to wall rugby with the Wales summer 'tour' (as in not a tour as they are staying at home this summer) being on telly plus the British Lions too. Throw in all the cricket and our calendar is pretty rammed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz is the sporty one (used to be) she'll watch anything if I let her, just one huge yawn for me if it doesn't have an engine in it, barr the F1 procession, although there is a F1 behind the scenes thing on Netflix I quite like.


----------



## GMJ

Are you away this morning Kev?

Where you off to?


----------



## JanHank

I'm packing my bag and in it I'll put, everything I brought into the house 2 weeks ago and all the other bits I have brought in since, I just hope I don't forget anything important.

The more I think about Home the quicker I want to be there. This weekend Motley will be able to run and play in his big garden, I feel sorry for him here because this little garden is full of trees shrubs flowers an weeds (can't pull weeds out until they have stopped flowering  even though the fields, where there are loads of flowering weeds, are not allowed to be cut until next month. 
They have a tit box occupied by hornets, I'd kill the blessed things, but they are protected by Jürgen who has this crazy idea he must feed all the birds with insects from his pocket handkerchief garden :grin2:

https://www.stuttgartcitizen.com/featured-stories/summer-germany-wasps-bees-hornets/

I have a good reason to kill them, I hate the buddy things.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well since you ask, nowhere at the minute Liz went with her son to Ikea the other day, and they used the cafe, and now he and his girlfriend have to self isolate, Liz hasn't been asked so far, which is a bit odd, but we'll see, anyhoo now she has to go and get shopping for him.

So MY plan was to get up early, put whatever else we need in the van, and go, not happened since the first van as she is rubbish at planning and doesn't like being rushed, meanwhile, I'm bright eyed and bushy tailed (sort of) sat waiting trying to be patient, she getting annoyed at me being patient, have a row, then drive in silence til she comes round.

oddly when she goes on holiday I am at peace with the world, then she comes home, and natters me to death with all she has been doing, despite telling me I wouldn't be interested.


----------



## patp

Sandra you could try selling your plants on "Facebook Marketplace" If you go into FB and click on the icon that is the fourth one along and looks like a cottage with a door, it will open up the Marketplace for you. Totally free and people put all sorts on there including and advert for plants outside their homes to benefit charity.

Poor Motley Jan  Molly is showing signs of getting anxious when we leave her. Georgia is with her but she is becoming a bit over attached, emotionally, to me. I am trying to ignore any attention seeking she does but it is hard with her head being at hand height!

Funny isn't it? I like to watch sport (grew up with two brothers as well as my dad) and Chris is only interested if it has an engine in it  My favourite is horse racing and I wouldn't watch football unless it was England playing but a bit if tennis is nice. The only trouble is that they will insist on having it when the weather is nice outside


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not putting anything in the fridge that's for sure, just checked it and it's the same as yesterday, never had a fridge not cool on hook up before, bummer.

We do have a cool box and the ice packs are ready for when/if we go, only really need it for milk n butter anyway this trip.


----------



## barryd

Not caught up much on here for a bit but having a good time finally away in the van again. Had a busy day yesterday with cycling, flying about on the scooter and I managed to finish some music in the van which was complicated to say the least and today is wash day which is always fun as it involves backwards and forwards trips on the bike to fetch water which goes through the van at a rate of knots. The tap is about 100 yards away on the CL (We are in the rally field) and its fun to watch the bemused looks on the Tuggers faces wondering what I am doing with all this water.  All done now.


----------



## patp

I remember Chris and I doing washing in Portugal using their old (new) wash houses. Stone sinks with a fresh water stream flowing through. One side was washing and the other was rinsing. He got some dirty looks from some of the guys sitting slumped in their chairs while their wives battled with sheets etc on their own.


----------



## aldra

As it worked out not a lot

The usual house work not finished as 4 o’clock loomed 

Meal mostly prepared, veg, potato’s , cheese sauce 

Just lamb steaks, sausage, chicken liver and hearts to cook

I cooked aubergines, sliced them in half lengthways , criss crossed cuts into the flesh, sprinkled with salt, pepper , crushed garlic and a little chopped fresh chilli, a brush of olive oil 

Baked then face down in the oven till soft with whole pierced peppers , turning them face side up for the last 15 minutes

I’d bought too many, but now not enough they are fantastic 

Tomorrow I’ll finish what I didn’t manage today

And so ad Infinitum >:frown2:

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Up again with the burning” cramp and spasms “ in my feet and outer nerve in my legs 

It’s definitely been made worse with the steroid injection which will last for a while yet, the same thing happened the last time I had the injection but I was told it was not connected

Having done some research it seems others have experienced the same pain especially where nerve damage is involved

I’m definitely nowhere near as stiff as I was before the injection so that’s a plus ,but next time I’ll stick to a decreasing course of steroid tablets that I can stop if adverse effects are experienced 

I’m rarely getting two consecutive hours of sleep before the “burning” starts , never occurs when I’m up only when I am at rest in bed, not that I’m getting much of that :frown2:

I’m getting very familiar with waiting for Dawn to break >

Nothing planned today, Albert will be visiting our eldest son who is having an extension built and has asked his Dad to check it , going well it seems 

I’ll just potter about and maybe get a couple of hours sleep if I dare, I read that diazepam may help taken at bed time, I do have a couple that Albert was prescribed when he fell downstairs and hurt his back , he only took one or two so I might just try one tonight and see if it helps 

It would be good to check with our GP first but it will take a while to arrange a phone consultation so I’ll check if there is any contraindications with the medication I’m on 

With my luck it will prob say do not combine with steroids >

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Unfortunately I had a bad night when I had hoped for a decent one before my travels.
Twice woken up with tendon cramp, once in my left foot that almost made me cry it was so painful and the second time in the inside of my right leg which I managed to catch before it took hold by standing up, as you say Sandra it only happens when lying down not during the day.

A few things to put back in the van and we will be homeward bound after breakfast, first stop near Jena which is 300+ km.
Hopefully I will be driving ahead of thunderstorms forecast for this area later.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Another trip into Llandeilo for us today so Mrs GMJ can get her head sharpened!

After that its gardening all the way for me as it went ballistic whilst we were away. Luckily the green bin got emptied yesterday so I have a clean run at it. It will be mostly full by the end of today again though I suspect.


----------



## patp

Those cramps that only happen when lying down were described by a doctor to me as being "postural". I have gone back to doing some Clinical Pilates exercises each day. The main one that seems to help is called something about a bridge where you lie on your back and roll your spine up into a bridge and then roll it back down again. It is like peeling your back off the surface from the base of the spine to the shoulders and then reversing it slowly back down again. I think it helps separate all the vertebra to stop them pressing on nerves. I have had no leg pain at night since doing the bridge exercise every day.

Exciting day ahead - THE PLASTERERS ARE COMING! Not only that but the carpenter is fixing the dummy door linings for them to plaster up to and the brickie is finishing off some bits and bobs.
Bit of a sleepless night trying to get all the ducks in a row. Kitchen needs ordering but cannot order until appliances have been chosen etc etc etc.
Some of the people who have £40K+ kitchens have 4 ovens! One is a steam oven, one is a


----------



## patp

Oops!

One oven is for baking one is for ordinary and I forget what the other was for! Then there is the induction hob that costs over £3K!

We did a tour of the electrical shops yesterday but still came away not knowing (or not being able to pull the trigger on) which appliances to get. Any suggestions? It is a large kitchen so can take an American style fridge. Don't cook much so not worth spending too much money.


----------



## greygit

If it is as hot as yesterday I will be drinking a lot of beer again, well you have to rehydrate don't you? :smile2:


----------



## aldra

I had a couple of halves of larger when we went out for a meal sat and Sunday

Really enjoyed them although it isn’t something I would drink at home where my choice would be very dry white wine with my evening meal

But I guess sunshine and a cold beer belong together …….enjoy

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lovely day yesterday. Stayed next to the river Nith. Just in SNT Threave house and garden will have a coffee then head to Kirkudbright for lunch, cloudy but warm so far.


----------



## aldra

I have a double oven, Neff 

I also have a separate Panasonic steam oven which I hardly ever use 

What are you describing as an American fridge, do you mean one side is freezer with double doors 

I’d think carefully before I bought one with a cold water dispenser , to me they take up a lot of fridge space, others may think it worth that 

I prefer a full size free standing freezer and a free standing full size fridge providing you have the room

There are so many stand alone appliances now, for example the air fryer etc, so unless you do a vast amount of cooking a double oven and hob should suffice


----------



## HermanHymer

My suggestion is to buy premium brands, my preference being LG or Samsung. You get what you pay for, better performance and last longer. My Beko/Indesit appliances are okay but I would buy better quality next time. I wish Id bought time delay options too being on an Economy electric tariff.


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> It is a large kitchen so can take an American style fridge.


Both my kids have these and to my mind they take up a huge amount of space for very inefficient storage, certainly in the freezer section.


----------



## GMJ

Boiling hot here and nice and sunny. I just did 3 hours straight in the garden so am now taking a well earned rest!


----------



## Matchlock

Visit to the hospital eye clinic today, this is the 13th one since February but at least this one only took 2 hrs rather than the usual 3 - 6 hours.
They laser drilled holes in both eyes this time, was it OK! don't ask. I now have an app to let me know when to take the drugs and drops, it goes off 7 times a day, it's a bugger to drive though, I can just about see the man with the red flag in front of me.


----------



## raynipper

Oh gawde Barry. How brave.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Barry I feel for you having witnessed Albert post op 

He’s just been cleared to stop the 10 times daily drops , along side the 4 times daily ones 

The phone almost burnt out beeping >

But hopefully he will now get his license back to drive the MH

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Up as usual waiting for the Dawn 

Trip to the dentist this afternoon, there is a charity shop next door so I’ll have a little mooch, and next door to that a chippy so possibly that’s an early tea sorted 

Young alberts coming to help his grandad clip the hedges, that’s if he manages to get here early 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

I could have said good morning anytime between 12.01am to 3.30am when I slept not a wink even though I was very tired and content. Then I dozed a bit and at 3.54 it rained for a full 3 mins I estimate. Fed up trying to sleep at 6am so now drinking a cuppa and watching my little sweetheart sleep.
Early breakfast and off to the next stop.


----------



## GMJ

Bore da

After yesterdays wall to wall sunshine and gardening I'm having a day off from the garden today. We are off into Carmarthen shopping: birthday present for our lad; M&S for a mooch; coffee somewhere; Tesco's for stuff for a curry I'm making on Saturday (our lad is coming to stay Sunday for 2 nights and he is partial to a curry...as are we!); then Dunelm to pick up our new curtains which have been in for alterations.

I expect Mrs GMJ will want the curtains hanging when we get back. Cricket starts at 1.00, so she'd better plan her timing!


----------



## patp

jiwawa said:


> Both my kids have these and to my mind they take up a huge amount of space for very inefficient storage, certainly in the freezer section.[/QUOTE
> 
> We have been told that, too, Jean. I cannot talk Chris out of one though. He wants more freezer space than our under counter freezer gives and an American style is the next best option to a chest freezer. We are steering clear of the water dispenser and ice dispenser ones as they take a LOT of space. What is wrong with a jug of water in the fridge for goodness sake? We haven't bought it yet so there is still hope. He uses the freezer more than I do and the reason it has no room in it is because it is badly organised
> 
> Actually, typing chest freezer, just made me think if we could fit one in. We avoided one because you cannot use the counter top but you lose the counter top with the American style anyway. The utility room is taken up with a large walk in shower (for the dog) and large coat storage cupboards together with the washing machine and tumble dryer.
> 
> I have managed to talk him out of the centre island due to you mentioning how annoying they can be. We have decided to retro fit one if necessary.


----------



## raynipper

American style fridge/freezers are OK in America where they shop in bulk at Costco etc. But to have something the size of a shower cubicle in the kitchen always seemed a waste of space to me. Especially as how often do you access the freezer part in normal daily use? The fridge must get used (opened) a dozen times a day. 

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Both my kids have the ice/cold water dispenser integrated in the fridge-freezer so I'm not sur how useful the freezer bit would be without it but they do seem very hard to organise with stuff falling out at the least provocation. I'd be surprised if theirs held as much as an under the counter freezer.

I've my granddaughter down in the MH to Donaghadee n we've had a great time already rock-pooling n playpark. Since my MH is LHD I enjoy seeing folk's fa es when they see this wee 6-year-old in the 'driving' position!!


----------



## GMJ

The curtains are up! I very kindly di them whilst I have been watching the cricket.

I have 4 sets of full length to sell now so I'll pop them on Gumtree when I get less time. They are hand made and as they are full length anyone buying them could cut the length to suit...so hopefully they will sell.


----------



## patp

You can get fridge freezers now with them cut in half horizontally so that the fridge has two doors in the upper half and either deep drawers in the lower half or a two door arrangement similar to the fridge for the freezer. I am not happy with it but Chris is being stubborn. My next idea is to convince him to have two under counter freezers and one fridge. That way, at least we get extra work top.


----------



## aldra

Again it’s all to do with need

I need freezer space equal to fridge space so full size of each 

I’d send a photo but there are finger marks on both stainless steel fridge and freezer 

As I’ve said I struggle to keep up with everything now 

But I still need my fridge and freezer Space

And I have an under counter freezer in the utility room as well 

Cold water , well I love carbonated , so I half fill a couple of bottles , freeze them and add carbonated water 
When I wish to have a cold drink

I wouldn’t entertain an American fridge/ freezer , all fur coat and no knickers as far as in concerned

Others of course will disagree

Maybe I’ll clean the fingers marks tomorrow and post a photo

Or maybe not 

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

I have a separate tall freezer, but I made sure I had one with drawers, so all the cold air doesn't drop out when you open the door. Having fridge and freezer separate means having 2 refrigeration units using leccy, but if one fails you don't lose everything.


----------



## GMJ

Bore da!

Cleaning the house this morning; then do some exercises; then the rest of the day in the garden. Hopefully I should have caught up on the garden which went feral whilst we were away: a great mix of sunshine and showers for 3.5 weeks did the trick. The only trouble is that I will have filled my green bin by the end of today. Maybe a need for a fire soon to get rid of some of it. I love a good fire me!!

Meanwhile this afternoon Mrs GMJ will watch 2 people hitting little green balls over a net at each other. Strange activity of you ask me but she seems to enjoy it!


----------



## patp

A bit like a man hitting a hard ball with a piece of wood while a load of others stand around waiting to see if it will come their way then?


----------



## patp

Managed to choose most of the bathroom stuff yesterday. The only thing they didn't have was a small bath. All were standard size. Have found a place that does them though (for a price). It is something we rarely use so seems wrong to spend a lot of money on it. When I do use it, though, I want my feet to reach the end before my head goes under!


----------



## GMJ

Yes true

I like that but prefer the one where loads of blokes run into each other in a seemingly random way, chasing an egg shaped ball. Good day for that on Saturday with Wales v Canada followed by the British Lions first match in SA.

Then more hard ball hitting on Sunday

...when the little green ball hitters have a day off as it's hard work hitting a little green ball over a net...apparently!


----------



## aldra

Well I really can’t believe it , for the first time in 5 weeks I went to bed at 9.30 and slept through till 5.30,

No burning cramp/ muscle spasms , not even once 

I did take 1/2 a diazepam yesterday at 10.30am ,went back to bed to try to get another couple of hours sleep, woke at 12 with painful leg spasms , so wether the diazepam took effect last night I can’t be sure , but what bliss to have more than two hours sleep

Our granddaughter is coming to stay tomorrow for the weekend, it will be good to see her, our son is having an early BBQ tomorrow, which suits us , I don’t like to be out later than 6 pm as I get very tired and arthritis pain seems to flare , last week was a bit much going out both Sat and Sun , good to see family but I need to pace myself these days 

Not much on today, a bit of cleaning methinks, I’m getting a bit fed up with tennis on all channels at the moment, I don’t really understand the scoring system so to me it’s just two people hitting a ball back and forth Still many seem to love it, it always brings back memories of my closest friend, who died of bone cancer, she absolutely loved Wimbledon 

Have a good day everyone whatever you are planning 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

I'm in Beverley at the moment. Just been in the Minster where they filmed some of Victoria. Off to a posh cheese and wine shop shortly as it's our wedding aniversary tomorrow and today 20 years exactly since I started my company. I am of course a lazy semi retired hobo now though


----------



## fdhadi

Off to The Plassey Wrexham later for a couple of nights. 

Probably have a drive into Llangollen or Bala tomorrow but back in time for the football. 
Round of golf Sunday before heading home. 

Work next week then off for 2wks. 
Not decided where to go yet but have to be back for my daughters graduation on the 20th then heading up to the North East for 4nights.


----------



## JanHank

fdhadi said:


> Off to The Plassey Wrexham later for a couple of nights.
> 
> Probably have a drive into Llangollen or Bala tomorrow but back in time for the football.
> Round of golf Sunday before heading home.
> 
> Work next week then off for 2wks.
> Not decided where to go yet but have to be back for my daughters graduation on the 20th then heading up to the North East for 4nights.


Yuhoo :hello1: Have you been without internet, had both arms in a sling or what, haven´t seen you here for AGES.


----------



## fdhadi

🤣😂🤣😂🤣
Sorry Jan, didn’t think I’d be missed. 
Been busy with work and jobs around the house but no excuse really so please accept my apologies.


----------



## aldra

Just pleased to have you back Frank

Barry congratulations to you and Michelle on your anniversary, and best wishes for at least another one 40 yrs from now 

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

barryd said:


> I'm in Beverley at the moment. Just been in the Minster where they filmed some of Victoria. Off to a posh cheese and wine shop shortly as *it's our wedding aniversary tomorrow* and today 20 years exactly since I started my company. I am of course a lazy semi retired hobo now though


That woman is a saint. Or mad. Or desperate.>


----------



## GMJ

Busy, busy, busy today!

Finished the housework by 10; exercises until 11; mostly sorted our September trip by 12.30; then in the garden from 1.00 until 4.30! Just cooked and eaten us tea as well!

First round of weeding since we got back completed just in time for the rain that is due from tomorrow. Got some grass seed down on a few patches in the lawn and managed to clear a large-ish area ready to back fill with stones, as an extension to our rockery (well its a 'stonery' really and it edges the lawn which has a sheer drop to the river below)

Mrs GMJ watching green balls flying over nets now and all evening so I'll probably disturb here with some inane comments this evening I think!


----------



## aldra

Or possibly all three 

But then again he is a bit special is our Barry, I my youth he was my toy boy >

But I can no longer keep up 

I’m too decrepit now to have a toy boy 

Fortunately Alberts a bit decrepit too>

He technically is my toy boy according to him , he’s 1 1/2 months younger than me, when I turned 77 he was only 76 

But I hold on to the fact when I was unwell in Israel, the hospital thought he was my father>

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> That woman is a saint. Or mad. Or desperate.>


Face it Tuggers. Women can't resist a Rock God!


----------



## GMJ

barryd said:


> Face it Tuggers. Women can't resist a Rock God!


Probably true...but I can't see how that would affect you though Barry...


----------



## fdhadi

Thanks Sandra 👌



barryd said:


> Face it Tuggers. Women can't resist a Rock God!


I know what you mean Barry 🤣🤣


----------



## JanHank

Tonight I was a film maker :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Well that was short lasting , it’s 3am and I am up for the second time since 11 pm, managed to combine the lower feet and leg spasms with full on inner thigh cramp this time

Can’t decide wether just to call it day, or night in my case or risk it again by going back to bed now it’s easing ,the memory of it leaves me very anxious to avoid it happening again , but I’m tired 

It’s bit early to start hoovering !!, but I’m better if I keep moving for a while 

Not the greatest start to the day but looking forward to seeing Megs and catching up with her and seeing others in the family later today at our sons BBQ, 2pm til 8pm as he is on the early shift tomorrow, so I’ll have an hr or so there, back home for 5pm for a gin and tonic and I’ll probably do a platter with melted Brie, assorted meats, olives ect. I’m going to make a pesto with the basil which is growing well this year but I’ll try making it with sunflower seeds instead of pine nuts, I think Jamie O said it was just as good, and I haven’t got any pine nuts anyway, so a good reason to try a new venture 

I might start preparing some burnt peppers now , that will keep me on my feet for a while , and Megs loves burnt peppers with garlic and oil, so do we 

Well Dawn I’m here as usual waiting for you to break :frown2:

Have a good day whatever you are planning today :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Shwmae!

As rain showers are forecast this today I'll do a few things outside in amongst them if I can. I want to give the roof windows a good clean inside and out on the MH plus have the outsides to do on the house.

This afternoon though its rugby on the telly: Wales v Canada followed by the first British Lions match in SA. Mrs GMJ will be relegated to the snug to watch the little green ball brigade!


----------



## raynipper

'Enjoying' a stonking head cold which reduces me to a bubbling dripping mess. 
Messed up various meetings with friends over the weekend as I have to be confined.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Out cycling in the middle of the night me. 8am. Amazingly there were other people about also at such an unearthly hour!


----------



## greygit

Probably go to our second home( local bar/restaurant) for tapas and very cold beer.


----------



## raynipper

We are hunkering down awaiting the storms.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I couldn't find a "What did you do to your van today" thread so...

This morning I...

- Soldered a new fuse holder into the TV circuit as the other one had broken and wouldn't hold the fuse anymore.

- Washed the outside and inside of 3 of the roof windows but then it rained before I could do the last one.

- Rigged a strap up to hold our mattress topper in place. I had previously sewed a couple of straps - one on each top corner - to try and stop it slipping, which worked to a point. Now I have linked them under the mattress with a ratchet strap, so they are tight to the mattress. Hopefully that should stop it slipping.


----------



## Christine600

I have been moving house. Around the clock work since the middle of May. So much stuff! I'm sure all doing this think they need less stuff!


I decided this weekend I will have time off! Not emptying any boxes. Not running out shopping things I need. Just kick back with the bag in box red I bought yesterday.


I moved 3-4 hours away by car to be closer to family. Currently I am renting but I plan to buy something eventually.


----------



## Gretchibald

Friends got a new TV and gave me their old one but it was very 'wibbly wobbly' when bolted in place , so I made this little bracket to hold it steady in transit . 
Sometimes, but not often, my plans work.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> 'Enjoying' a stonking head cold which reduces me to a bubbling dripping mess.
> Messed up various meetings with friends over the weekend as I have to be confined.
> 
> Ray.


Watch out for that Ray cos the symptoms for the Delta variant are much more like a cold than the original virus. Tim Spector of the Zoe symptoms app has been begging the government to change their advice.

Symptoms now, for those jabbed (1 or 2), are

Headache
Runny nose
Sore throat
Sneezing
Persistent cough

For those unvaccinated -
Headache
Sore throat
Runny nose
Fever
Persistent cough

No idea why HMG refusing to update info.


----------



## jiwawa

Christine600 said:


> I'm sure all doing this think they need less stuff!
> 
> ... Just kick back with the bag in box red I bought yesterday.
> 
> ... I moved 3-4 hours away by car to be closer to family. Currently I am renting but I plan to buy something eventually.


Yes indeed Christine-I've moved too many times n every time thought the same - and got rid of a lot, as I thought!

Ah, was going to ask what the bag in box red was but figured it's a nice wine - enjoy!

Renting now.... That means you'll have to do it all over again (crying emoji!)

Seriously, enjoy, now the hard work's been done. 


Gretchibald said:


> Sometimes, but not often, my plans work.


Impressed with that Alan!


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Jean. It does seem just like my usual wet and runny cold. Prue gets over hers in 48 hours but I always tend to take the full 5 days.

Never thought I would be curled up watching a whole Tour de France stage all day. But it beats Wimbledon and the scenery is great despite the rain.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Been to Flyball training with Georgia. She is doing really well  It is a challenge to fight against her breeding when out in the countryside as she wants to go flush the pheasants. We managed really well today and I was mighty proud of her.


----------



## tugboat

GMJ said:


> I couldn't find a "What did you do to your van today" thread so...
> 
> This morning I...
> 
> - Soldered a new fuse holder into the TV circuit as the other one had broken and wouldn't hold the fuse anymore.
> 
> - Washed the outside and inside of 3 of the roof windows but then it rained before I could do the last one.
> 
> - Rigged a strap up to hold our mattress topper in place. I had previously sewed a couple of straps - one on each top corner - to try and stop it slipping, which worked to a point. Now I have linked them under the mattress with a ratchet strap, so they are tight to the mattress. Hopefully that should stop it slipping.


For goodness sake, Graham, you're like that bloomin' Duracell rabbit. Slow down, willya, I get knackered just reading your posts!


----------



## aldra

Well no BBQ

Just as I was contemplating burning peppers the sound of water in the main lounge

Not a drip but a down pour through lights, ceiling,down walls, buckets filled faster than we could empty them 

A main pipe had split in the on suite bathroom 

Isolated and turned off the water ,who knew such devastation could occur so quickly 

Fortunately we have a vax carpet cleaner but the bedroom and lounge carpet was soaked , and I mean soaked 

Albert has repaired the pipe , had to remove part of the wooden bathroom floor as it had split under it , but he can make that good 

Insurance informed that we may need to make a claim , photos sent ,fire lit in the lounge to help to dry it 
out 

Hopefully all will be well other than needing to repaint any stains on the ceiling, and with a £250 excess on water damage it may be cheaper to arrange and pay our own decorator 

The carpets are wool so I guess they will be fine, they look fine so far , a pity really as I fancy a grey carpet in the lounge >

Albert and Megs have gone to our sons BBQ for a while , details can be sorted tomorrow

Sandra

So an unexpected day


----------



## patp

OMG I am so sorry to hear this Sandra. Obviously up to you but I would go down the insurance claim route. Going by our experience with trades to do things like plastering and carpentry you are talking quite a lot of money. Can wool carpets shrink? I would think so. 
You pay your insurance premiums year in and year out for just this scenario. Let them take the strain.


----------



## aldra

I’m sure if they were left wet wool may shrink , but we acted quickly with a powerful carpet cleaner which leaves carpets dry in 45 mins

The ceiling I’m not sure , will know more tomorrow 

Anyway emergency dealt with 

If we genuinely need to claim we will

If not then a lucky misfortune 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

Poor you Sandra! For the upset, damage AND missing the get-together.


----------



## aldra

Christine600 said:


> I have been moving house. Around the clock work since the middle of May. So much stuff! I'm sure all doing this think they need less stuff!
> 
> I decided this weekend I will have time off! Not emptying any boxes. Not running out shopping things I need. Just kick back with the bag in box red I bought yesterday.
> 
> I moved 3-4 hours away by car to be closer to family. Currently I am renting but I plan to buy something eventually.


Lovely to hear from you Christine , we all seem to have lost touch in the pandemic

Hope your mum is keeping well

Sandra


----------



## aldra

jiwawa said:


> Poor you Sandra! For the upset, damage AND missing the get-together.


We were in the process of changing to the summer rugs and cushions , it's taking longer than usual and as such the room was closed up, until we had washed themaincarpet:nerd:

Fortunately I had decided to put on the summer cushion covers the other day and moved the pile of cushions across to the opposite settee , otherwise they too would have been completely soaked in the area which suffered the worst of the deluge

Why do we have the stop taps for the upstairs water supply in the most inaccessible place in the loft ??

Just worried now that the ceiling boards may warp as they dry out, we will need to wait and see, will light the fire again today to help the drying out process

The electric to that room is switched off as water was pouring out of the light fittings, the floor is still damp not surprisingly

Worse things happen at sea I'm told :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Bore da

Off food shopping this morning then cricket on from late morning. Our lad is coming to stay for a couple of nights from this afternoon. Looking forward to seeing him.


----------



## patp

There might be a clause, in your insurance, that says the insurance company must be informed immediately of any potential claim?
As to the wool, I just remembered that I have been researching using sheep's wool as a loft insulation. One of the good properties is that it repels moisture so you may be ok on that front. 
As for claiming, having claimed for a couple of floods, I found it beneficial to put down a couple of items as being of "little value" so that when I did value an item I was not seen as over inflating the claim.

Graham, this ball chasing thing goes on a loooong time doesn't it.
Hope Mrs GKJ was happy with our young contender's success at Wimbledon?

Village Teddy Bear Festival is on for the next couple of weeks so we may take a stroll around the village and take in the art exhibition at the church while we are at it.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> Graham, this ball chasing thing goes on a loooong time doesn't it.
> Hope Mrs GKJ was happy with our young contender's success at Wimbledon?


What rugby? 40 min s each way with stoppages. Or cricket: probably the only game played with breaks to have meals :smile2:

I keep asking Mrs GMJ how Buster Mottram and Virginia Wade are doing but it's wearing a bit thin now....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dafty tart. Liz keeps updating me on the football, not in the least interested beyond being glad we beat them their germins, they bombed our chip shop you know.


----------



## patp

Americans are playing Rugby! I hope the Rugby League Association is well insured.........


----------



## aldra

We have already informed the insurance and sent pictures Pat 

They understand we won’t be making a claim until it’s clear if we need too

Tha ceiling will need repainting as water has stained, but with a £250excesson water damage we won’t be needing that

I think the carpet will be Ok, pity I had my eye on a new one before the flood 

Other than that it seems ok and Albert has replaced the guilty pipe and repaired the wooden floor 

Just need to monitor the ceiling as it dries

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

Will the insurers up your premium regardless of there being an actual claim? If that's the case, you might as well claim - if you're above the excess.


----------



## aldra

We will claim if there is any lasting damage Pat but as yet fingers crossed 

It’s not that I’m bothered about them putting the premium up they do that anyway it seems , always a bit higher each year regardless 

Still a bit on the damp side , but of course since it’s happened it hasn’t t stopped raining so the air is quite damp anyway

Have just come downstairs on my usual “ cramp” break and it still raining, could do with running the central heating or lighting the fire but it was like a sauna in the main lounge with the heating and fire on yesterday 

Mind you it doesn’t feel like July at the moment it’s quite cold down here but it’s early hours yet , we could do with a few days of wall to wall sunshine with all doors and windows open but sods law means the the damp muggy weather has coincided with the damp house 

The truth is I could have had a new carpet already but I don’t feel up to the upset that would create so I’m hoping for nothing more than a coat of paint on the ceiling, providing there is no persistent smell of damp in the carpet it will do fine, it would only be a cosmetic change anyway with new carpet in the main lounge and stairs, there is nothing wrong with the carpets I just fancied a change but I don’t feel I have the energy to bother unless forced 

It would be good to return to wooden floors but that sounds mean as it would mean we no longer had Shadow , only the main lounge is carpeted downstairs anyway the rest are filled with large rugs to prevent him slipping 

How’s your kitchen fitting doing have you decided on your ovens/ fridge / freezer ect yet ?

Anyway I’m thinking of slipping back to bed now for a couple of hrs sleep cramp permitting 

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Our lad arrived yesterday - it's good to see him, he is always good company. He staying for 2 nights.

This morning he wants me to give him a back massage as he reckons he is in knots. Around 7-8 years ago I trained as a masseur ostensibly to help Mrs GMJ with her muscular problems due to her MS. Tbh I haven't dug my bench out for a whole so it'll be interesting to see how much I remember.

Mrs GMJ has a medical appointment in Llandelio after lunch then I guess she and the lad will settle down and watch the little green ball brigade whilst I cook up a mohoosive ragout for tea. The lad can take a load back with him then for the freezer.


----------



## patp

So fed up with the decision making Sandra. Why does it not say "in sickness and in health and in joint decisions"? 

Love your "our lad" stories Graham. You seem to have a lovely relationship.

Nothing major planned for today apart from dog walking and house work. I have to take the survey plans in to the solicitor so that she can divide the new plot from the original plot on land registry ready for the sale. First we were rushing, then we slowed down because the bungalow will not be ready for us, now we have a finance problem so are rushing the sale again. My brother, in America, was lending us the money to finish the bungalow while waiting for the house sale to go through. He had it invested and the financial advisors are monkeying around saying they need to make an appointment to visit him and then they need forms signing and now saying that the form has not reached them. 
My brother does have some memory issues and it could be that they are concerned for his financial welfare but it could also be that they are hoping he will forget where his money is invested! He has sent them some very strong emails to hurry them up. He made the mistake of telling them that we have agreed a sale on the house. Their immediate reply was "does she still need the loan?" I get that it is probably tied up in long term investments but it is still his money to do with as he wishes.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> Love your "our lad" stories Graham. You seem to have a lovely relationship.


Thanks

I adopted him when he was around 10 years old. His first dad died when he was 7 and when Mrs GMJ and I got together he took my name which we then formalised in order to give him some stability and comfort for the future.

He's turned out to be a good 'un.


----------



## patp

What a lovely story. First dad and second dad makes it sound even better. 

Chris's dad died when he was nine. There was never another man in his life. It did have a big effect on his confidence and he still doesn't trust people to stay around.


----------



## GMJ

I can understand that Pat. That was what we wanted to try and avoid with Ed.

My mam died when I was 12 and my father remarried and we moved 20 miles and lived in her house with her kids. I had to change schools and make new friends at the age of 14. I never got on with my step mother and haven't seen her since my dad passed away in 2003. She probably has passed now too. No loss AFAIC as she wasn't a nice person at all. My dad admitted to me once that he only re-married as he didn't want to be alone as he got older.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I couldn't get away from mine soon enough.

Got Specsavers this afternoon, distance ok but bifocals useless.


----------



## patp

So many men find it hard to manage when left alone. Chris and I always comment, when we hear that a wife has died, as to how long the man will stay single.
My mother was not a nice person either and I bear a lot of emotional baggage from her treatment of me. She wasn't much kinder to my middle brother either. The only one who is undamaged is my eldest brother whom she adored.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

My dad was an evil bastard and my mother supported him.


----------



## raynipper

My dad died in the war when I was only 18 months. My mother really struggled after the war having to scrimp and scrape taking three jobs to keep a roof over our heads.
I guess this must have had an effect on me in as much as being gregarious, contentious and objectional at times. Good training to become the Grumpy Ole man I am today.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz says I'm a grumpy old man, I say I'm fine, til someone pisses me off.

Don't poke the bear...


----------



## JanHank

I had a wonderful Mum and a super step Dad, 5 lovely brothers all older than me, and a very happy childhood.

I think I am doing OK on my own, I will only marry again if I find someone who has more money than me, my kind of sense of humour, plenty of energy for garden and house maintenance, loves animals especially Motley, doesn't smoke, only drinks in moderation, likes to travel a bit, like me. 
Edit. P.S. forgot to say likes to cook and of course younger than me. >

If you find this man send him here for me to vet:grin2:

_What am I doing today,_

I have already started cutting the grass, but I am doing it in stages so´s not to irritate my back. 
This afternoon I have 2 young men coming to help, one to go round the edge of the garden with weed killer the other to wash the Navajo, he tells me he is not frightened to go on the roof to clean it as he is in the village fire brigade, the fire engine is taller and he cleans the roof of that. They are both coming up to 16 years old and have school holidays until September, so if the second one is a good worker like Nick (who cuts my grass while I am away these days) they can earn themselves some pocket money during the holidays.


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> I think I am doing OK on my own, I will only marry again if I find someone who has more money than me, my kind of sense of humour, plenty of energy for garden and house maintenance, loves animals especially Motley, doesn't smoke, only drinks in moderation, likes to travel a bit, like me.
> Edit. P.S. forgot to say likes to cook and of course younger than me. /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_devil.png


I think someone on here said, of the possibility of marrying again after being widowed, 'I'd rather stick pins in my eyes'!


----------



## raynipper

It can't be all that bad or there would only be one time like childbirth. Some manage several times.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

They say that marriage is a great institution, Hmm, ok, but I don't want to become institutionalised really.

Just got back from Specsavers, they assumed I wouldn't want to use my phone, tablet or laptop so gave me a standard increase over the distance prescription.


I have just made us a nice Frappe, very soothing and cooling.


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> I think someone on here said, of the possibility of marrying again after being widowed, 'I'd rather stick pins in my eyes'!


Must have had an awful relationship with the first one then.

I don´t want another husband, I would always be comparing, but a *pal / buddy / friend* I wouldn't refuse.

I have 3 young men here this afternoon, only expected 2, but they brought a mate along and he is helping with the weed killing.


----------



## Drew

*"I have 3 young men here this afternoon, only expected 2, but they brought a mate along and he is helping with the weed killing".*

Guten Morgen Oma Jan hast du unseren Lohn?


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> *"I have 3 young men here this afternoon, only expected 2, but they brought a mate along and he is helping with the weed killing".*
> 
> Guten Morgen Oma Jan hast du unseren Lohn?


Only when they have finished.


----------



## aldra

I don’t see myself ever marrying again 

I’ve been married for 57 years, ups and downs as any long relationship , but I’d change nothing 

But the last few years of my life if alone ,if there is a last few years , I’d like to try alone

Just me to please after most of my life having to consider others

It would be a totally new experience, good or bad it would be different 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

But to go off topic again 

I’ve no idea which topic I should be on 

Shadow must have read that I would have him quietly but to sleep

Hell no he said and began eating again

I’ve sourced the powders that I gave him following his op to remove his dead, necrotic intestines , when whatever he ate ran straight through him much as today 

So who knows if they will work again 

To be fair long term expensive antibiotics , steroids ect haven’t helped

Expensive Blood tests have provided nothing and I refuse invasive tests 

I recon it’s much like the kid in “whistle down the wind” a fantastic film , “he don’t know does he ?”

So watch this space those who care about the hound from hell, well what’s left of him anyway 

He is skin and bones, clipped of his long coat painfully obvious 

I’m surprised as Albert walks him no one has reported abuse 

He’s far from abused I worry about him constantly , cook fresh meals for him four times a day

At least now he’s eating them with gusto

I recon I’ll tell him I’m on the brink of having him put to sleep, that should buck him up 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> *"I have 3 young men here this afternoon, only expected 2, but they brought a mate along and he is helping with the weed killing".*
> 
> Guten Morgen Oma Jan hast du unseren Lohn?


I am very pleased with their work, 3 lovely polite well mannered boy 2 X 16 and one 17 years old.

I have 2 more jobs lined up for them that they are willing to do, I think I´ll be OK for help this summer.:grin2:

Here is my forth little helper, usually his Dad Mario does this job, but Tony wanted to do it the last time while I was away so his Dad put it up on the wall for him to clean. It was full of grass because I´d done 3 cuts.


----------



## aldra

Up with the usual feet and leg spasms, but it’s the first time tonight ,it’s not as severe as usual and it’s 4am, so 6 hrs consecutive sleep, a miracle 

I used a bed cage last night to keep the duvet away from my feet and legs so thumbs up Alan ( Gretchibald) :grin2:

I already use a goose down duvet both at home and in the van because I can’t bear weight on my joints, hugely expensive but so light compared to other forms of duvet but hopefully the cage made a difference , we will see over the next few nights

And it’s still raining :crying::frown2:

We had some rain here the last few days, at first brilliant for the garden but now it’s just waterlogged 

Pictures from Snowdon sent by my granddaughter, she’s having a three day break in Wales, she and her boyfriend climbed it yesterday, fantastic she said, she wanted to know if we had taken her up Snowdon when she was young, we hadn’t but Albert carried her up most of the Lake District mountains when she was a baby 

Looks like she struck lucky with the weather , so a bit of vicarious travel for me 

Nothing much planned for the day particularly if it continues to rain , expecting a phone consultation from the rheumatologist before I start my new anti- inflammatory medication so another round of weekly blood tests coming up 

A side effect says muscle spasms :surprise: :frown2: so I’ll want to know more about that before I agree to start them. I’ll need to take something because apart from the pain and stiffness there is joint destruction with constant flare ups 

I was expecting a delivery of shadows powders yesterday, I paid £32 for a two weeks supply because they included next day delivery through prime, other suppliers were £25 but delivery on Friday ,which I intend to use in the future, so they had better come today 

Have a good day all of you 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

After yesterday’s activity I won’t be doing much, grocery shopping,taking the last few things from the van and paying attention to my little boy who was a bit neglected yesterday.


----------



## raynipper

Thats a brilliant position to clean under the mower Jan. I end up on my back scrabbling away underneath. So it doesn't get done too often.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Bore da

Our lad is off this morning after a good feed of bacon and egg sarnies. Then if the weather holds (unlikely) myself and Mrs GMJ will try for a walk out. I'll probably do some exercises and then I suspect it'll be wall to wall tennis for Mrs GMJ for the rest of the day,


----------



## patp

Just dog walking and house work today unless something else crops up.

I have asked for advice on the Self Build Forum about the kitchen and they all advise to just stick a second hand one in for now and work on the design at our leisure. Will give that idea some thought.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Thats a brilliant position to clean under the mower Jan. I end up on my back scrabbling away underneath. So it doesn't get done too often.
> 
> Ray.


Normally you only have to bend down, its a Husqvarna, easy for a man to lift the front, but I can´t do it unfortunately so. have to get Mario or some other man. I´ll see if one of my lads can do it next time they are here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mending this.










Liz managed to do this to both sides of this window, dunno how she managed to do so much damage, I've been using the same window when I have been needing to take a break from sorting the garage out for the last few weeks, I just undo the catches and push it out, but I have never liked the Polyplastic windows, much prefer the Seitz A5 or A4 types. I'd swap em out but it'd be cost prohibitive.

I always wondered how these were fitted, badly, very badly, the wall is outer aluminium, inner is 3mm ply with a polystyrene core, no strength there so the glue in a 75mm length of aluminium channel which only goes in about 5mm to the core, and its glued in but not very well.

The core is only







thick, and I have some 75x50mm timber so I'll cut some to fit about 150mm long for each side of the window, remove enough styrene to fit it in and use woof glue for the ply side, and I'm thinking possible super glue or maybe Gorilla glue for the ally side, OPINIONS PLEASE.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Not much planned to day [email protected] clean the outside of the windows on the bungalow if the weather allows; maybe get a walk in - again weather dependent. I'll do some exercises later and maybe we'll get a game of Scrabble in before Mrs GMJ settles down with the tennis.

British Lions are playing later but their match on Saturday has been cancelled due to one of the opposition catching covid!


----------



## patp

A trip into town to pick up the original, old, deeds for this house. A fellow villager is doing a wonderful project on our village and recording it on something called One Place Study. She delves into the history of houses in the village and tells the story of the people who lived there. I know how to research a family tree but not how to look up property history from an address so I said that I would let her have the deeds when they came out of the vault. The earliest will be around 1837 which brought up a funny memory. When we were in the States a couple of my brother's friends suggested we visit a nearby historic monument. It turned out to be newer than the house we live in 

Learned something yesterday. I was quizzing our electrician about us moving into the fifth wheel, if we have to, and using the solar panels from the bungalow for power. UK Power are overrun with work and we may not be connected for a while. He said he could run a cable out from this house to the van and put a meter on it for us to pay the new owners for what we use. That, a hosepipe and a composting toilet should suffice until everything is connected up in the bungalow.

Footy tonight.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Going to carry 9n mending stuff.


----------



## patp

Heard that my eldest brother, who lives not far away, has had a heart attack. They whisked him in by ambulance after he dialled 111 over his chest pain. He has had three stents inserted in arteries and is recovering well in the Norfolk and Norwich Hospital. He is a bit of a hypochondriac but he was right to make a fuss this time. Only one visitor allowed so his daughter is visiting each day and says he is quite cheerful.


----------



## GMJ

Oh Dear!

What is it with brothers?: My second to eldest brother let me know yesterday that he can hardly walk as he has a trapped nerve in his left leg plus has been diagnosed with an enlarged prostate!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oh heck, I keep saying to Liz we didn't need Covid to happen there was already enough stuff out there waiting to grab us before it's our time...

I honestly don't see the problem with telling people if you don't feel well, the only ones with a problem probably don't care enough about you anyway.


----------



## Drew

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Oh heck, I keep saying to Liz we didn't need Covid to happen there was already enough stuff out there waiting to grab us before it's our time...
> 
> I honestly don't see the problem with telling people if you don't feel well, the only ones with a problem probably don't care enough about you anyway.


I've been telling you that for years???


----------



## GMJ

Busy morning as it turned out. After dodging the showers I managed to clean the outside windows. Then I gave Mrs GMJ a pedicure and painted her toenails for her. Then I gave the wood burner glass a clean and oiled the base slate it stands on. I also topped up the wood and kindling ready for winter. The chimney sweep is coming on Monday to give the flue its annual brush out.

Just finished exercising and lunch in 20 mins!

Tidy!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Busy morning as it turned out. After dodging the showers I managed to clean the outside windows. Then I gave Mrs GMJ a pedicure and painted her toenails for her. Then I gave the wood burner glass a clean and oiled the base slate it stands on. I also topped up the wood and kindling ready for winter. The chimney sweep is coming on Monday to give the flue its annual brush out.
> 
> Just finished exercising and lunch in 20 mins!
> 
> Tidy!


There is so much, to have a pop at in there G, but I shall be nice (take note) and let it all go.


----------



## GMJ

Go for it Kev :grin2:

As a carer I have learned how to be a counsellor, beautician (nails and hair) and trained to be a masseur too! On top of chief cook and bottle washer:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Okay, enough, you can stay well away from my aris mate, I heard about you Welsh types before.


----------



## GMJ

I don't do 'back sack and crack' Kev don't worry!

Only legs, face and under arms.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm getting hives.


----------



## raynipper

For Bees Kev.
I'm getting doggy poop often two a night piles in my gravel. It's time I put a camera to see who is doing it.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I reckon it'll be a dog Ray, get some lion crap, they'll go somewhere else.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/lion-dung/s?k=lion+dung


----------



## raynipper

It's someone who 'walks' their dog or dogs onto my gravel late at night or early hours and when they poop scrape up my gravel to 'hide' it. Of course we don't always see it unless we (I) quarter the 1,000 sq.m. of gravel looking for small mounds. But I still have to dig it up and dispose of it. I can't prove who it is yet although I have a good idea and now maybe my simple time lapse camera might catch them.

I do have another 'Dash' cam camera but can't manage the blooming instructions yet. Doesn't have my 'logic' as I see it. It's either on all the time or not.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

It angers me that irresponsible dog owners don’t clear up after their dogs 

But I have to say Ray that in France we have come across small beautiful squares , sometimes with a restaurant on them absolutely full of dog s***

I might be making an assumption based on limited experience during a couple of months travel but my impression was that the French ignore dog S***

I wouldn’t allow Shadow anywhere near such areas , and I’m not talking about little piles of turds, some of those dogs had to have been big 

Catch the culprit , although maybe the dog is just allowed out to go where ever at night and returns to his usual place 

Still not acceptable 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

Years ago we came across dog toilets in the street - in Spain I think, possibly Barcelona - which were like an exercise walking machine. The belt was stationary while the dog pooped, then it was activated (presumably by the dog owner) and carried the poop below surface, got washed on the way and returned, clean, for the next user.

Haven't seen one in many years so I guess they didn't catch on.


----------



## JanHank

The world need education on dealing with the problem, it´s strange how some humans will clean their babies bums, which are much worse to clean, but won´t clean up after their dog, because it means they have to carry the dog poo in a bag. If there were more dog bins to leave the full bags in maybe that would help. 
I don´t go anywhere without my little shovel or the dog bags, when I pass the bins here, that mostly have the bags to use next to them, I take a couple of the bags.


----------



## aldra

We always carried bags 

But shadow always used to force himself into the hedgerow where it came into contact with no one , he wasn’t one for doing it in public 

At home he uses the artificial lawn that we clean and disinfect 

He goes out for a short walk but never uses anywhere, saves it till he comes home 

Suits us as we compost and I’m sure it enriches the compost , anyway it’s friable with no smell when we harvest it and our pot grown plants are fantastic

But we really need to give some plants away as we threaten to do every year, but they are so beautiful but getting heavy to move around

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

A quiet day planned today: do some exercises and maybe a walk this morning if the weather holds. Cricket on telly from 1.00 - England v Pakistan 1 Day match - and tennis for the memsahib.

We shall re-convene for us tea!


----------



## raynipper

Grey and overcast but looks like the rain might just hold off for the weekly village BBQ tonight.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Dentist for me today and not much else

Sandra


----------



## patp

Bit tired as watched the England game last night  
Legal forms to complete. We are in no rush. Our electrician has told us that, if the new owners are happy to allow it, he can connect us up to electricity and put a meter on it for us to pay them. Apparently UK Power are rushed off their feet, as is he. The building trade is manic. If you are thinking of any major renovations then consider sourcing the materials sooner rather than later. Some water pipe has gone up 40%! Our door linings and window boards, in oak, have come to over £4K. Thank God we have so much equity in this house. We bought it for £38,000 in 1982.


----------



## GMJ

England game?

Was there cricket on that I missed? I'm sure they are on today at 1.00...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Got an ultrasound examination of the old ticker this morning, I hate being buggered about with but it's been misbehaving for a while, might need a service and an oil change.


----------



## aldra

As long as you don’t have trouble starting it, and it doesn’t cut out you should be OK Kev !

Sandra


----------



## patp

We need to cross breed you with my brother who volunteers for every test known to man. This includes his rear end!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The joys of becoming an old fart.


----------



## GMJ

Morning turned out to be busy as usual. 

It didn't rain so after exercising I mowed the Church Hall lawn next door. Not as easy as it sounds as it has a really steep hill as part of it and the mower barely manages to get up it. I gave it a strim around the edges as well. I told the Chair of the management committee that we were away the other week and, fair play, it was mowed whilst we were away. I have asked him to draw up a rota as we are away in the MH so often now and it needs looking after whilst we are away. 

After that I hauled up 10 buckets of stones from the river bank to complete the current phase of my garden rockery/stonery lawn edging. Only around another 15 foot to go.

Then I did some shrub trimming as they were getting out of shape. To finish off I replenished the wood stack in the garage ready for winter.

I have earned my afternoon of leisure!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm knackered just reading that G, how old are you?


----------



## GMJ

54...

you?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Brat, 71 last month, I could have done more when I was only 54, and did, so why are you being so lazy, pull your finger out boy.


----------



## GMJ




----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> 54...
> 
> you?


Oh what I could do at 54, why can´t I do the same now :crying:

What I _have_ done today:-

I have had a long video call with someone I haven´t seen or heard from in over 40 years, we lost contact because neither of us could remember the others married name. A mutual friend on Facebook told me he had a message from Yvonne my long lost friend and put us in touch with each other. I´m sure we will have regular contact now, she, like me, still has her Suffolk accent, even though she´s lived in America for 23 years.


----------



## aldra

GMJ said:


> 54...
> 
> you?


A baby, no wonder I'm exhausted just reading your posts

At 54 I was still striding up mountains in the lakes , Albert carrying our first grandchild who basically lived with us on his back

I stride no more, inflammatory arthritis, neither does Albert, his knees are buggered

How have the mighty fallen :frown2:

The hound from hell who is on his last legs in in better condition than us:wink2:

Sandra >


----------



## dghr272

More garden building today, SWMBO wanted a bench for potting up plants with some storage. I wanted to share it to facilitation our recently acquired pizza oven and to double as a bar, weather permitting, so sourced some aluminium checker plate for easy wipe down.
Bloody rain interrupted play grrr.

Terry


----------



## aldra

I have to go to the hospital pharmacy to collect and start my new medication 

The pharmacist contacted me on behalf of the rheumatologist to instruct me how and when to take it, how it should be increased and will send a blood test cards for regular blood tests 

List of side effects to watch out for, some to put up with as common side effects ,headaches, nausea , ect and hope they settle down if they occur, some to report immediately should they occur 

I’m not sure who will be monitoring it though or who I’m supposed to report to 

Things haven’t been to good through Covid on the monitoring side of rheumatology so I’m a bit concerned about taking the new medication 

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are off to Llandeilo this morning to pick up our prescriptions and a couple of things from the Co-op. Then we are going on to Carreg Cennen to meet my brother for a coffee, natter and lunch.

After that Mrs GMJ will settle down to watch the little green ball brigade and I plan to mow the lawns...provided the weather holds.


----------



## fdhadi

After our lovely weekend at The Plassey nr Wrexham last week we’re off to Drayton Manor today for 2 nights. 

From there we are heading down to either Dorset or Devon for 8 days or so. 
Not booked anywhere apart from Drayton Manor so will just go wherever. 

Those who know me will know that I very rarely book sites, both my wife and I are very spontaneous. 

This is our first holiday without our girls, ones just finished her final year at uni and the youngest starts her first in September. 
They both work part time at the local co-op and have made their owns plans for the summer. It will feel very strange without them. 

We’re splitting our 2wk break as our eldest has her graduation on the 20th so obviously coming back for that. Will then head up to Newcastle for a few days to see family we haven’t see for a year & half. 

Going out now to give the Motorhome a good wash before heading out to work for a couple of lessons. 
So that’s me 👌


----------



## patp

Haircut this morning after dog walking. Took ages to walk the dog yesterday because I went up the village to post a get well card to my brother. Met half a dozen people for a natter.

Phoned my brother, who is home now, to learn all about what happens when you have a heart attack as though I didn't already know! Then he tells me what a healthy eater he is when I witnessed, not a fortnight ago, him eating pudding after his, salt laden, dinner. All this alongside, what he considers to be, a healthy exercise regime which involves wandering around his garden/scrap yard tinkering with motors I am surprised he doesn't have the heart of a twenty year old


----------



## JanHank

Had a wasted journey to the dentist, supposed to have the price of my crowns today, but the girl dealing with it is on holiday, I don´t know what's going on.

Then DPD brought this and it took just a few minutes to get Motley to use it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have just been informed by our head gardener that we are off to Halifax today :roll:


----------



## dghr272

dghr272 said:


> More garden building today, SWMBO wanted a bench for potting up plants with some storage. I wanted to share it to facilitation our recently acquired pizza oven and to double as a bar, weather permitting, so sourced some aluminium checker plate for easy wipe down.
> Bloody rain interrupted play grrr.
> 
> Terry


Sun is out, play resumes.:laugh:

Terry


----------



## aldra

Contacted the hospital pharmacist, he agreed I should wait for a couple of weeks before starting the new medication until the side effects of the Kenalog injection recede 

But informed me the side effects I was suffering should be reported to the Gp , which I’ve done and he is sending medication to help , he also agrees we should wait till these side effects settle before starting the new arthritic medication 

He says that peripheral neuropathy is not a common side effect of a large dose Kenalog but is definitely a known and very painful side effect 

I can confirm that :crying:

Sandra


----------



## patp

Glad you have the experts on board, Sandra.


----------



## aldra

We will see Pat, it hasn’t been the case in the past

The first time I had the injection I tried to tell the rheumatologist of the horrendous pain, I didn’t know it was peripheral neuropathy, never heard of it causing that she said , and that was that 

Two years on I risked it again, I was so stiff and in constant pain from inflamed joints

Same effect only this time they have heard of it as a side effect , it definitely eased the stiffness and joint pain but at what cost?

When I said that peripheral neuropathy was listed as a side effect of this new drug, it’s rare they said, yep so it is with the strong steroid injection but this is the second time I’ve suffered it 

I’m not over it yet, true it’s only now a couple of times a night as opposed to 5 or 6 times , but the muscle weakness,cramps ,swollen ankles and nausea 
are still evident

And I’d rather have no symptoms before I start a new drug that will prob make me nauseous, dizzy with headaches until and if I get used to it

If it results in peripheral neuropathy forget it, I’m not going there again rare or not

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

It's a sports-fest on telly today...

Cricket starts at 11 but also rugby all afternoon: Wales v Argentina at 1.00; England v Canada at 3.00; then the British Lions at 5.00!

Mrs GMJ will be relegated to the snug to watch the tennis this afternoon I'm afraid.

Before all that though it's house cleaning and I'd also like to clean the wind out awning on the MH too. We noticed last time we used it that it is rather grubby underneath where mould has grown from when we presumably put it away damp some time.

In other news: I have officially hit my weight target of exactly 13 and a half stone! Down from 17s 3lb at the start of the year...so I amy have a beer with the rugby later to celebrate.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Your house must be ready for repainting etc with all the cleaning you seem to do, I have always said that housework expands to fill the time available, we are not tidying type people, cleaning is not something we enjoy so it gets done as and when it's really windy and we just open all the windows and doors, job done.

Liz may watch something on her laptop, but the TV will not be on for sporting events if I can help it.


Well done losing all the weight Graham, very well done, we are trying to lose a bit, I've lost about 7lbs so far, down to 17.7 stone, but not being able to exercise doesn't help, and Liz has an underactive thyroid and is also slowly losing a little bit (mainly thanks to at last getting T3) which she is happy about.


----------



## GMJ

We don't enjoy it Kev I can assure you but as there is only the 2 of us it's easy to keep on top off. We are both very tidy people (having both been brought up in **** tips as young 'uns). If we can get away with it we don't do it every week tbh.

It'll be the last clean until we go away next Weds and it is nice to come home to a clean gaff.

Re weight: I'm trying to help Mrs GMJ too but it's harder for her being unable to undertake proper exercise plus her drugs regime side effects mean she easily puts it on. 

Mind you the G&T's probably don't help either...


----------



## raynipper

We have three friends who are losing weight due to their different ailments. Not good when it happens like that. I guess we all would like to lose the odd pound or two but to suddenly shed 10 or 14 pounds in a short time is very worrying.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Well done Graham :grin2:

G&Ts don’t help weight loss, but boy do they help that end of day feeling, easing tension and helping with pain relief 

I’ve never been a spirit drinker but I seem fo have easily fallen into the habit of a G&T at 5 o’clock ish relaxing prior to our evening meal

Anyway the quinine in the tonic is good for easing cramp, that’s my excuse and I’m sticking to it >>

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Busy busy busy!!!

Managed to finish the housework in double quick time with Mrs GMJ doing our bedroom which saved me time.

Then moved the MH so I could get the awning wound out. Cleaned that (it's now drying nicely). Had plenty of time left so gave the MH a wash and also did the whole of the seams and joints with a toothbrush to get the grunge/green stuff out (since I had the step ladder out anyway).

Rushed back in for 11 o'clock for the cricket to find...

...start delayed by rain!


----------



## aldra

A bit of cleaning which I actually enjoy :nerd:

I pick roses and other flowers and arrange them in small vases and dot then around when I finish

Although shadow is getting high maintenance, thank goodness for our very effective carpet cleaner, he doesn’t always make it out even though we keep the front door open, day and night now 

Neither of us can make the stairs fast enough in the night ,the high gate to the garden is locked 

There’s not a lot worth stealing, nothing we couldn’t replace anyway and we are really not into possessions

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Erick came today with his Kärcher power cleaner and cleaned all the moss and other rubbish off the artificial grass carpet out the back. Then he did the chairs.
The carpet looks good, but wont see just how good until it is dry. 


I started cutting the grass earlier and the mower packed up, the tension spring has broken so the grass will have to grow until Monday now when I can borrow someone else's mower. Mario has to get a new part to fix it.


----------



## patp

Sandra, has Shadow had another course of antibiotics to help his incontinence? There is usually something that can be done. My last GSD had problems and he hated to be dirty in the house. The vet managed to support him until it was all too much and we let him go.

Jan, you are a lucky lady to have all that lovely community help


----------



## aldra

He is still on antibiotics Pat

He goes outside begins then comes back in to finish off, he is doing lots of little poops 

Or starts inside before he gets out 

If we manage to lock him out it helps 

Meanwhile I have an excellent carpet shampooer and I can react immediately 

It’s not his fault but it does get a bit wearing 

Cleared up and disinfected immediately outside as well on the artificial gras and path 

For some reason he’s taken to using the path Now 

Sandra

Sam


----------



## GMJ

Morning

I'm off food shopping in Carmarthen this morning - the usual c.2 hour round trip. Then little else planned. If the weather holds I'll finish off edging the lawns and then read the Sunday paper whilst Mrs GMJ watches two overpaid sportsmen hit a little green ball to each other.


----------



## patp

Dog walking and then putting masking tape all over the windows in the bungalow to shield them from plaster. Twenty three I think including doors and french doors.

Come on England!


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> Come on England!


The cricket was yesterday Pat, with the 3rd match on Tuesday.


----------



## patp

Third match? Didn't we lose in penalty shoot outs in the first two then?


----------



## raynipper

England's disgrace
What wonderfully good and effective Soccer team and squad we have representing England! They deserve our appreciation and respect. Instead of that we see England supporters insulting opponents and mounting criminal assaults on their highly respected players, notably their goalkeeper.
It would be no more than just if the semifinal had to be replayed with closed doors and media barred; the final relocated, and England removed from the list of host countries. Even perhaps disqualifying England from the competition altogether.
England has disgraced itself and its excellent football squad. Crawl away to hide your shame!

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

JanHank said:


> Erick came today with his Kärcher power cleaner and cleaned all the moss and other rubbish off the artificial grass carpet out the back. Then he did the chairs.
> The carpet looks good, but wont see just how good until it is dry.
> 
> I started cutting the grass earlier and the mower packed up, the tension spring has broken so the grass will have to grow until Monday now when I can borrow someone else's mower. Mario has to get a new part to fix it.


When the sun has dry the green carpet I must give it a brush and then clear up all the gunge around the edges, which will also hopefully be dry now.


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> .... whilst Mrs GMJ watches two overpaid sportsmen hit a little green ball to each other.


No-one else has commented so am I the only one who sees the little ball as yellow rather than green?!?


----------



## GMJ

The more I think about, the more I think you are right Jean!

Shows how much of it I watch


----------



## jiwawa

Hahaha!!


----------



## raynipper

I thought you might be like me G, colour deficient.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> No-one else has commented so am I the only one who sees the little ball as yellow rather than green?!?


Perhaps Mrs. G is watching squash (little green ball) for a change and Graham hasn´t noticed the swap.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I miss the frilly knickers, all modesty shorts now BOOOOOORING


----------



## JanHank

JanHank said:


> When the sun has dry the green carpet I must give it a brush and then clear up all the gunge around the edges, which will also hopefully be dry now.


Unfortunately I didn´t catch him in time, why he didn´t notice the green was coming off the carpet I do not know, but he was too close with the nozzle, and I told him to back off, if I had noticed it from the start then all would have been well. It will do for this year, but next year it will be renewed. Now he has to come again to clean the fluff off the grass.


----------



## GMJ

Bore da

Nothing much on the agenda for today. I'll do some exercises this morning and maybe a walk out if the rain relates. Mrs GMJ has an appointment in Llandeilo this afternoon which I'll take her to but aside from that my dance card is empty!

Edited to add: I forgot, we also have the chimney sweep coming this afternoon to clean out the flue on our woodburner. We get it done this time of year every year.


----------



## patp

More window taping here. Turns out there's twenty of 'em  Might have to run into town to get food supplies.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Playing with Google translate. well, he started it.

Mae gen i lawer o boen cefn heddiw felly rydw i'n mynd i dynnu a golchi llenni'r faniau i lawr, a gweld a allaf ychwanegu fy POIs diweddaraf i'r daenlen.


----------



## raynipper

OK I give up. Mind I'm not that bothered.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just reverse it back to English in google translate Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Playing with Google translate. well, he started it.
> 
> Mae gen i lawer o boen cefn heddiw felly rydw i'n mynd i dynnu a golchi llenni'r faniau i lawr, a gweld a allaf ychwanegu fy POIs diweddaraf i'r daenlen.


Tidy









Who's "he" btw...I only said Good Morning!


----------



## GMJ

Shwmae!

This morning I'll be plugging the MH in and loading up ready for our trip away tomorrow.

This afternoon will be spent recumbent in front of the telly watching cricket.

Cowing lush!


----------



## patp

Snap! (Except for the cricket bit - have they scored yet?)

Also have Anglian Water coming to connect the bungalow up to the water.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

If it warms up a bit I'll be putting the curtains back up in the van, god they were mucky and smelly close up, but they came up okay.


----------



## GMJ

Most of the incidentals are in now plus I put in half a tank of water too (saves messing about when we get to our first site).

Mrs GMJ is just sorting her clothes and shoe collection out now so I'm keeping out of the way!

I'll sort my clothes out when she is done...which takes all of around 3 minutes tbh!


----------



## patp

'Bout time us ladies started wearing just shirt and trousers/shorts for every single eventuality.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz is pretty good she has them all sorted a few days before so if we decide to skip off early we can, I tend to have clothes for the van so they get washed or whatever and back into the van except in winter where they are different anyway.


----------



## GMJ

All packed!

...and I even gave the lawn a mow as well so it's OK for a week or so until our kind neighbour will mow it.

Cricket next....


----------



## patp

Packed some stuff and strimmed the edges of the garden. Went on the building plot to strim around the pond too.


----------



## aldra

Not up to a lot 

Bought some new spice Jars ,ignored the hoovering and began tipping the spices and labelling the new containers 

Our daughter and grandson called in and we sent her home with the heavy plant pots already planted up with geranium and fuchsias and a mouse ears miniature hostas which she converted 

Yep they were beautiful ceramic pots but it’s hard now for Albert to lift and we are changing to plastic terricotta look alike 

We’ve still far too many but he keeps them alive in the greenhouse and they are really quite magnificent 

We now have a large amount of calla lilies , beautiful just beginning to bloom , our daughter can’t share them as she says lilies are poisonous to cats 

We love our garden, our fish, our hostas, our artificial lawn , it doesn’t die when shadow wees on it , other things we can clear up , disinfect and pressure hose 

During the last few months a real lawn would have been a nightmare , and without a really good carpet cleaner that too

would have been a nightmare 

But fingers crossed for a few days it’s been good 

I’ve decided to partly ignore the vet, he hasn’t really addressed the problem 

So I'm going with instinct , immodiun X twice daily , probiotic powders which we used after his bowels fell out , maintaining his antibiotics 

Every thing costs a fortune but the old dog is bright eyed and bushy tailed at the moment , only eating rice and chicken, preferably breast with a temptation of liver 

Oh and other meats ground in the food processor and used to make his “ dirty rice”

Thin, but who knows for how long

I’ve given up thinking he’s on his last legs

I recon he will decide when and if 

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Plan for today?

I just need to fill the fridge up in the MH with our food and then that'll be us away for 24 nights touring north Wales.

Tidy


----------



## patp

Same here! Except our destination is Kent


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Don't go leaving me alone with all this lot.

Already been out to our van, I thought I'd get started before it got too warm in there putting the curtains back in, I managed one window now I'm knackered with all the twisting, I have to clean the blind housing before I put that back then I'll attempt the others.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Phew, I got all my curtains back up and the blind surrounds cleaned this morning before it got too hot.

I'm supposed to be cleaning the walls in the back porch this afto, well the tops anyway, Liz has done the bottom already so only the top foot or so, she can put her elbows on the floor almost, I'm happy if I can do it with my feet


----------



## aldra

Curtains in the MH are a complete pain

We changed all the fitments to friendly none motorhome fittings that are easy to remove home made curtains from for washing , and our curtains were really just cosmetic anyway, now every window has full curtains including the the cab area 

When shadow goes we will need to replace them as they stop short of the floor because that’s his place to lie across the cab behind the swivel seats 

The net curtains a different issue, tiny hooks to contend with ,not even sure we need them with blinds and 
Fly screens but they allow privacy and the wind can still blow though 

But it’s a struggle now fiddling with the tiny hooks to wash them 

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

I wouldn’t want nets in a van (I pull down the fly screens if I want more privacy),but I do like curtains. My van has proper lined curtains and I always pull them across the blackout blinds when it gets dark. Makes the interior of the van proper homely.


----------



## aldra

Same here Tuggy

Fully lined curtains replaced the”artificial “ ones which were only cosmetic strips 

Normal curtain tracks , our van lent itself to putting curtain track completely around the cab 

Unfortunately we could not make them reach the floor as his highness claimed that space 

His highness is slowly putting on weight , still looks like we starve him, but he eats over a kilo of chicken a day, I boil bones and left over veg in a “ never ending soup”, shades of Latrun monastery ,strain it to make his rice 

He isn’t looking like he’s going anywhere soon , he’s well over 13 yrs old now 

I always knew the old bugger would decide when he would go

Obviously not yet 

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

When my van is at home (which, let's face it, is most of the time) I keep the curtains closed to keep sunlight from fading the upholstery. I'm lucky in that there are full length curtains that pull round in front of the cab seats. I use the curtains rather than the blackout blinds, so as not to have the recoil lines and springs under longterm tension. Just another little way of looking after stuff, which I'm sure most of you do as well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I use the nets to keep the worst of the sun off, but we never normally have them long enough to matter, this might be our second long term van, the Laika being the first.


----------



## aldra

Not sure what I’ll do today , I’ve been up since before 4 with foot spasms and nerve pain in my legs
So I’m pretty tired 
They seem to be every couple of hours throughout the night and I finally just stayed up 

I’m expecting a delivery of spice pots so I may “play” with filling and labelling those , otherwise I’ll just potter around

Sandra


----------



## patp

Arrived in Kent to visit a CL we knew to be really nice, if a tad expensive, to find they have had lots of rain. Owner thought the fifth wheel would be better "round the back". This turned out to be next to a barn containing the resident cockerel and bulling heifer. The hay had only just been cut recently so it was turning time for the first couple of days and baling last night well after dark! There are ducks, chickens and blessed, noisy, guinea fowl everywhere meaning the dogs have to be monitored 24/7. Beautiful views, though, over the rest of the farm and they have a "tranquil wood" to walk in. Might suggest we take the van down there tomorrow 

The house sale fell through  Turned out they had planned the whole thing. Make an offer, get it accepted, offer to buy more land and hope that the sellers don't want to lose a sale. Well we have other interested parties waiting in the wings but of course, we, and the house keys are in Kent and the buyers are in Norfolk. Mad scramble to post a key to the agent followed. House is a bit of a tip but hey ho.
My brother is helping us finance the build, pending the sale of the house, and we heard that the transfer of funds from America had failed due to a code not matching or something. No way we can sort it out from Kent as we will probably have to be fingerprinted by our local branch before they will talk to us!

Other than that everything is hunky dory


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

As little as possible, need to go to the bank to sort out online access and an app, go to the apothecary and pick up potions and pills and oinkmints.


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> The house sale fell through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned out they had planned the whole thing. Make an offer, get it accepted, offer to buy more land and hope that the sellers don't want to lose a sale. Well we have other interested parties waiting in the wings but of course, we, and the house keys are in Kent and the buyers are in Norfolk. Mad scramble to post a key to the agent followed. House is a bit of a tip but hey ho.
> My brother is helping us finance the build, pending the sale of the house, and we heard that the transfer of funds from America had failed due to a code not matching or something. No way we can sort it out from Kent as we will probably have to be fingerprinted by our local branch before they will talk to us!
> 
> Other than that everything is hunky dory


Oh Pat, I am so sorry to hear that! Did they pull out cos you decided not to sell the pond or because you put restrictions on what could happen to the land? Seems pretty underhand to me.


----------



## aldra

It does seem house buying and selling is fraught with unexpected pitfalls Pat

I really think we should put in place Scotland’s laws on property purchase

It’s hard when you are trusting the buyer ( or seller) to be honest and upfront 

Albert has had a bump in the car, his fault the road and side road had big signs saying road closed , he failed to notice that half of the side road was open as his vision of it was blocked by high hoarding around a demolition site 

He was turning to retrace his steps and a car coming out of the side street caught the front side of his car , neither were moving at speed more than a couple of miles an hour when the coalition occurred , not a lot of damage to either car but the taxi driver will claim for loss of work and his passenger is apparently going to claim personal injury 

So we left it with the insurance to sort out , which they seem to have done very quickly and his car will be collected on Monday for repair 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

Sorry to hear about Albert's contre-temps with the taxi Sandra. No matter how small a collision it's still upsetting.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oh what a bugger Pat, we hope you get another proper one quickly.


----------



## JanHank

A busy day.
2 sittings cutting the grass, once this morning then a break for lunch and when I had finished was passing messages back and forth with my niece in Australia who wanted to make sure my river wasn't going to burst it´s banks, we then had a video chat for 35 mins :laugh:
After that I did a bit of work in the Navajo, (what would take too long to explain), then cut the rest of the grass and pulled up some big weeds for which I might suffer, I´ll never learn. I will now have a cuppa tea and go outside to play with Motley.


----------



## raynipper

I have to wait until about 4pm to mow as the grass is too wet till then.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well, we just got home, car said 29c on the dash so we are having a cuppa and some curd tart and that's it for today, cold tea tonight, custard slice for pud as it's my birthday again next year.


----------



## jiwawa

Do you get another custard slice tomorrow Kev as it'll be your birthday next year again tomorrow?!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sadly no Jean   

It's too hot to do anything today, although dirty great spidesr with hobnail boots on seem to be plaguing the house this week turfed out 3 so far today, one of the joys of country side living I suppose.


----------



## jiwawa

We used to have a LOT in the family home almost in the heart of Belfast. We put it down to the large old shed at the bottom of the garden.


----------



## dghr272

dghr272 said:


> More garden building today, SWMBO wanted a bench for potting up plants with some storage. I wanted to share it to facilitation our recently acquired pizza oven and to double as a bar, weather permitting, so sourced some aluminium checker plate for easy wipe down.
> Bloody rain interrupted play grrr.
> 
> Terry


Well last of the aluminium checker plate arrived, fitted today, could soon fry an egg on it with this weather :grin2:

Terry


----------



## patp

Yes, Jean, they wanted us to practically give them the extra land. It is their loss. We now have another buyer and we get to keep our pond and extra land that goes with it. The old buyer wanted us to give the land away and devalue our bungalow in doing so. The garden they are getting is large by any standard, probably around quarter of an acre. The new buyers are going to put up a lodge or annex for their aged father in one corner with plenty left over.

Off to daughter's to play with granddaughter


----------



## jiwawa

dghr272 said:


> Well last of the aluminium checker plate arrived, fitted today, could soon fry an egg on it with this weather
> 
> Terry


Don't be sittin' on that Terry!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Everyone wants to get a discount and why not as it's usually an arbitrary number anyway as a house is only worth what someone is prepared to pay, but some sellers take the wee and so do some buyers, but it's best to arrive at a compromise number, same for anything really.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I thought I was doing nothing today, but Liz has had enough of tiling the back porch floor, so I volunteered myself. I have laid 2 tiles and 3 cuts and I am soaked. I have 3 corners a half tile and a couple of cuts left if I have enough tile left, it'll be very close.


I think I need to do a Dobby and give myself a good thrashing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I am making a huge attempt to do bugger all today which requires lifting twisting or bending.

Other than that I'll be counting my lotto winning, been having a go for a little while and in the last 12 days, I've scooped a massive £152.80 in 5 different wins, the best was last night @ £107


----------



## jiwawa

Woohoo! What's the address Kev?!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jiwawa said:


> Woohoo! What's the address Kev?!


Tolpits Lane, Watford, Hertfordshire WD18 9RN.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

26.8 in lounge.

We couldn't decide between Tea or Coffee, and we don't have any pop or booze so I made a frappe.

1.5 pints of proper milk, none of that semi-skilled pap
2 heaped spoons of sugar
2 heaped spoons of Nescafe Original coffee.


Knock hell out of it with a Brenda

Pour into two tall specticuls.


Sit back feet up and enjoy.


----------



## raynipper

Room temp Bordeaux at the moment to relax with.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yuk.


----------



## raynipper

Barry's Flamborough Head on Countryfile now.

Ray.


----------



## Drew

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I am making a huge attempt to do bugger all today which requires lifting twisting or bending.
> 
> Other than that I'll be counting my lotto winning, been having a go for a little while and in the last 12 days, I've scooped a massive £152.80 in 5 different wins, the best was last night @ £107


Well done Kev, Keep winning, it is great to hear from someone you know is making some money from the Lottery.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Pour into two tall specticuls.


What's one of those Kev? I can guess but never heard of it.


----------



## raynipper

It's Kev speak for glass's Jean.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Gorra keep ya gessin.


----------



## patp

Meet up with daughter and granddaughter again today after a lovely small garden party at her house yesterday. It's gonna be another scorcher. The air con worked a treat in the van yesterday


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Glad the AC did its job, we used to forget to add water to ours.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Got to go to Speccysavers, Bank, and chemists, might find something else to do once out.


----------



## patp

Good memory prod there Kev! Any tips on how to do that then?


----------



## aldra

Albert is going to go to the main Asda today to choose his new glasses 

His eye op seems to have been successful at least for now , and the pressure in the eye stabilised , I might go with him for an outing 

How sad is that when a visit to the supermarket is classed as an outing , and I will be wearing a mask

Usually if we go to Asda we go to our smaller local one but mostly now we just go to our local Aldi

Will have to see how hot it turns out to be 

Sandra


----------



## patp

It would be interesting to see how shops' takings differ on really hot days. We will often do the same as you Sandra. Too hot to do anything outside and bored with being inside so we opt to do the shopping.

Today, however, we are going out for a champagne cream tea! 

Had a lovely couple of hours with our granddaughter here on the campsite as she explored our van and then toddled around the oak woodland here which has a walk through in it and a couple of swings, logs to walk on etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I shall attempt to do today that which I was going to do yesterday, tis like being on ones jollies, no pressure to do anything at all.


----------



## jiwawa

Very glad to hear about Albert's eyes Sandra.

We used to visit the supermarché on hot summer days in France when the kids were small n we were restricted to school holidays - it was the only place to keep cool!


----------



## raynipper

Yea Jean. How often do we pay to go to a warm place and then seek shade and cool?

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Well it didn't work out

We thought we could hand in the prescription and choose frames 

No by appointment only, and we couldn’t look at frames, by appointment only 

An appointment to hand in a prescription and peruse the frames on offer

It was completely empty 

No one was perusing frames 

Covid restrictions gone mad 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well I didn't get any of it did yesterday either, I didn't feel well all morning, and we went to look at Dacias in the mid-afternoon, tried a Sandero but it was awful to drive, it would lollop about at each gear change, I think it must have been a duff one as no one would build a car like that, so they sent us out in the new Stepway which was an autobox, now this was much better, Dacia, of course, is a cheapo car (if you can call £12k cheap) we are looking at these as they do a Bi-Fuel model LPG/Petrol so cheaper to run and you can drive where you like.

Not sure if we're going to buy one or not, it's just an option, we're fed up with the Fiesta, had it over two years and it was boring to start with and hasn't improved.


----------



## patp

Packing up to make our way home. House is sold (again) for £10k more than before and we get to keep the pond and extra land. Crazy world or what!?

Lovely day yesterday with a champagne cream tea in a posh country house for daughter's birthday courtesy of her husband. Hot night due to closing all windows and rooflights in order to minimise cockerel-o-clock. I think Norfolk is a degree or so cooler than Kent.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Brilliant news Pat, hope it all goes through easily.


----------



## patp

Thanks Kev. We had a bit of a dilemma because there were two offers. The first one was from people I had showed around and who seemed quite nice. They had three houses (!) to sell and they were bringing elderly father with them. Houses were all well advanced but not yet sold. Then there was the ones we have not met but who only had the one house nearly sold to a no chain buyer. They offered the extra £10. Aren't we funny in that I felt as though I was letting the people I had only met, briefly, down by selling to the anonymous winning bidder. Head ruled over heart in the end. The losing bidder was let down gently and is still interested if the sale falls through.


----------



## jiwawa

Great news Pat, fingers crossed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Phew it am warmish out there now and in here 26.3c

We went out for lunch, took the kettle back to PC world fortunately they had stock so we got another.

My MS office 97 arrived, and is installed.

We went to Poundstretcher for our stock of Infinity coffee to be replenished.

We went to the timber yard for a cut to size sheet of 3mm white-faced hardboard so I can cover the mess the plasterer made when he blocked off a door. 

I still have to go to Speccy savers, the bank (it was closed for the day) (wamkers) and the chemist.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Thanks Kev. We had a bit of a dilemma because there were two offers. The first one was from people I had showed around and who seemed quite nice. They had three houses (!) to sell and they were bringing elderly father with them. Houses were all well advanced but not yet sold. Then there was the ones we have not met but who only had the one house nearly sold to a no chain buyer. They offered the extra £10. Aren't we funny in that I felt as though I was letting the people I had only met, briefly, down by selling to the anonymous winning bidder. Head ruled over heart in the end. The losing bidder was let down gently and is still interested if the sale falls through.


It´s not sold until contracts are exchanged don´t forget.

I cut the grass today. Across the road they have one of these go alone things like Raymond, I´m wondering if it would be any good for my uneven ground.


----------



## raynipper

Depends how uneven Jan.
I had to try and flatten down the excavations made by the wild boars with the car on a wet day before I could let my robot over it again. Even then I had to have it on a higher setting or the blades would have tried to smooth off the earth mounds. 

They can cope with a reasonable slopes but ruts are not very good for it.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

I have one of those

Although it is a robot hoover 

The amount of times it got stuck on furniture made it a no go 

Except in an empty room

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Depends how uneven Jan.
> I had to try and flatten down the excavations made by the wild boars with the car on a wet day before I could let my robot over it again. Even then I had to have it on a higher setting or the blades would have tried to smooth off the earth mounds.
> 
> They can cope with a reasonable slopes but ruts are not very good for it.
> 
> Ray.


.

I´ll have to see if I can get one on trial.


----------



## patp

I've heard that sheep are good.


----------



## patp

Kev, we are well versed in contract breakages. We had the house on the market about ten years ago and we signed contracts three times with three different buyers before they fell through at the very last minute. T'was meant to be, though, because fate decreed we would get planning permission when the council became short of housing and were in danger of incurring heavy fines for lack of building new ones. Our agents are not showing people round until they are in a good position to proceed. This buyer is sold to someone who has exchanged contracts (if I understood it right). If you want to buy a house round here then you need to sell yours first. Lots of people are selling and renting or selling and moving into a caravan etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'd be glad if Liz decided to sell this place, I've never been that keen on it, the actual layout is good all the rooms are a good size, and the garden would be ok if it wasn't so steep, and we have a great vies over farmland mainly, but it is a cold draughty place, we have several steep steps from where we park the car/van and the drive isn't really wide enough for both, another 3-4 feet would be better, but because we are on a steep hill access onto the drive is awkward too.

Still got stuff to do if I can be bothered, nothing urgent, we went for a coffee yesterday afto, and it was closed, the staff had covid.


----------



## patp

Get it valued, Kev. For insurance purposes of course  That might tempt 'er. We swore we would move nearer to amenities before we got too old. It seems the amenities might be coming to us.


----------



## JanHank

Tree lopping for me today. 

Done one 3 more to go, plus a hazel nut bush.

It´s the picking up that's my problem.


----------



## dghr272

Grass cut and bird box made and installed.

Terry


----------



## patp

Chris has had an abnormal bowel smear test so has to go have a colonoscopy on Tuesday. Before then lots of "clear out" medicine and a covid test to get through. They are quick off the mark.

Have taken my eye off the ball with progressing the bungalow. Now find out that tilers have an, at least, 12 week waiting time to start a job  Chris can do most jobs and has made a good fist of tiling in the past so he might start with the main bedroom en suite before installing the shower toilet and handbasin. At least, then, we will have a fully functioning bathroom if we have to move in.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tee Hee, I have still got my original list to complete, Bank, and chemists, and a bonus trip to Wickes for some skirting for the back porch.


----------



## aldra

I hope it’s all good news for Chris Pat

Not going to be doing much today it’s promising to be another hot one

Beautiful at 5 am, cool , opened both of the Patio doors fully and the front door, when albert came down at 8.30 he said it was cold!

First flower on the water lily, we split the main one in the little pond last year and it’s doing well 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

Pat, I don't fancy taking that clear-out medicine in this heat! Isn't it just as well your present house is cool.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Clear out medicine might improve the day bathrooms are usually cool places.


Have coat, will travel


----------



## patp

If they only knew him. There is no way he needs clear out medicine  Anywaysup he will take it and he mustn't have any food containing fibre from Sunday until he goes in on Tuesday. He has to starve from Monday (light) lunch until after the procedure on Tuesday. 
Gardening today.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> If they only knew him. There is no way he needs clear out medicine  Anywaysup he will take it and he mustn't have any food containing fibre from Sunday until he goes in on Tuesday. He has to starve from Monday (light) lunch until after the procedure on Tuesday.
> Gardening today.


He will be surprised what comes out Pat. Tell him to put something inside his pants on the way to the hospital, otherwise it could be embracing


----------



## patp

Not in the car I hope! I can cope with dog poo but not hooman


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Not in the car I hope! I can cope with dog poo but not hooman


No just water, that why its a good idea to put a small towel in the underpants because it may not just be air that escapes :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ugh, I saw a dog releasing its breakfast and the man with the bag was a bit poorly, I didn't feel right clever meself, good job Elizabeth didn't see it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Got all me jobs did today, so not bad, only took me a week


----------



## aldra

Did nothing but did help Albert fight with a rambling rose 

Dam thing had fine thorns everywhere

But we won….for now 

Didn’t worry about housework as Albert was cutting back ivy in the back so best left till he finishes and returns the shredder to the back

Sandra


----------



## aldra

drama Pat,

Albert had no problem with the medication prior to his colonoscopy 

Sandra


----------



## dghr272

Broke out the Pizza oven tonight…….
Success, sorry no photos of end product twas too good to delay eating it.

Terry


----------



## Gretchibald

Just back from a couple of weeks at Lough Arrow campsite.


----------



## JanHank

Gretchibald said:


> Just back from a couple of weeks at Lough Arrow campsite.


Did you eat it?

You look extremely well and happy Alan.


----------



## Gretchibald

If the fish is damaged and can't be returned we eat it. We ate two trout this trip. Said I would try eating the next pike but never caught another one.
Health wise , so so. , lost a bit of weight , must try to put it back on.


----------



## patp

Flyball with Georgia first thing. Luckily it has cooled down a lot. Chris has to go get a Covid test ready for his procedure on Tuesday.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I got two lengths of skirting yesterday so I shall attempt to fit it all today, it's only a porch, but it's an up and down job and the chop saw is a bit of a walk, I'll just have to do my best, at least it is a cooler so far.


----------



## raynipper

Demanded a refund of some horrible meat product we just couldn't eat last night. Carrefour give you the run-around but cough up in the end.
Off to socialise with a couple we play a silly game over a protracted 6 hour lunch. The game "Bastards & Bitches" can get quite animated. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I have heard of that game Ray, but have no idea what or how it´s played. "Bullies bastards and bitches" is the full title if this is the same game.
https://www.amazon.com/Bullies-Bastards-Bitches-Write-Fiction/dp/1582974845

The Navajo comes home from hospital today with the new paint job done. I am thinking of going to the little stellplatz near Schwedt for a couple of days, and here it is just arrived.


----------



## raynipper

Sorry Jan that link didn't work for me.
But this one is it. https://www.pagat.com/race/pegsandjokers.html

Ray.


----------



## aldra

This is what I’ve been doing today,

Simple pickled veg, not ready to eat for at least 48 hours

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Thats a lot of pickles Sandra, I have never had a pickled tomato, send a couple across in a couple of days should be good by the time they get here :grin2:

I´m thinking about going to Henriettenhof for a couple of nights, 45 mins away, I say thinking because there is no shade there and it´s 29°C at the moment (5pm)


----------



## aldra

Yep I’ve never eaton a pickled tomato, first time for me too jan 

Yep a lot of pickled veg

But we have plenty of family and friends to give them away , apparently they will last two months or so in the fridge 

And if your going to pickle, then pickle >

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## aldra

What I didn’t say is third jar

I packed it, poured on the pickle vinegar and spices 

And when I lifted it the bottom of the jar fell out and the pickling liquid flowed all over the kitchen side and floor 

So start again with the liquid after I cleaned up the kitchen

It had better taste good

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> What I didn't say is third jar
> 
> I packed it, poured on the pickle vinegar and spices
> 
> And when I lifted it the bottom of the jar fell out and the pickling liquid flowed all over the kitchen side and floor
> 
> So start again with the liquid after I cleaned up the kitchen
> 
> It had better taste good
> 
> Sandra


Why did that happen, do you have to use hot vinegar?


----------



## patp

The latest health fad is for Kimchi which is a pickled veg type thing. It is supposed to do amazing things for our gut flora. Chris might need some of it after his colonoscopy!


----------



## aldra

JanHank said:


> Why did that happen, do you have to use hot vinegar?


No idea three kiiner jars , two fine ,obviously one wasn't

The replacement I put in a bowl just in case

It was fine

And yes the vinegar solution is hot when poured over the veg

Sandra


----------



## patp

Was supposed to go to a charity dog walk. Chris has been told to self isolate following his covid test that was prior to his procedure so I suppose it is sensible for me not to go.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Doing very little today, I got most of the skirting done yesterday, enough to put the washing machine back at least, but I really overdid it and have had to seek the help of Tramadol last night and this morning, I'll take more today then stop tomorrow before it grabs hold of me.


----------



## patp

Oh dear Kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mans gorra do wot a mans gorra do innit like.


----------



## JanHank

Took a couple of weeks before I could comfortably walk after my `big steps´ incident.

Off to Henriettenhof for a few days this morning, just have to put a few things in the fridge and orf we go.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I am taking milady out to lunch today, it's about an hours drive away from here, we bought a pig last time we went.


----------



## patp

A walking talking pig or one for the freezer?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Niether twer a wire pig that you grow privet through


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Actually, I didn't buy it, I asked how much it was (coz we like pigs) and I was told I could have it gratis free and fer nowt.


----------



## patp

Not a pig in a poke then?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nope.

Me n me bird just got back, food was so so not a very big menu, but we had a nice drive out and we sat in Settle with an ice cream each looking at motorcycles, then back home to a nice cold Frappe.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Got a call from the Dacia dealer, we arranged this when we went to do test drives, and ok they are not anyones dream wet or otherwise but they provide reasonable basic transport at halfway sensible prices, wBi-Fuel Comfort with the auto box, we know they don't list these option in one package so we probably won't be buying one, we did try another dealer mid-week to try a couple of different options, we have yet to find one which has filled up with LPG yet, so not tried that out at all, the manual is not nice to drive due I think to a small engine and only 3 cylinders, power (what there is of it) comes in at a rush at around 3k, just when you have reached a speed to change gears so you get a bit of a pogo happening, the auto is smooth as silk, we want the bi-fuel for the economy, the Stepway as the seats are easier to get in and out, and comfort as this has sat nag, DAB etc.


----------



## JanHank

I know what I’m doing tomorrow, going home, I haven’t got my extra tablets with me and I have just used the last 2 BP tablets for tomorrow (I put them in those little pots you get tablets in when your in hospital, pink pot for morning green for evening) 😊. I will come back here and go shopping in Schwedt, maybe find something in the clothes and shoe line that I like. Miracles do happen.


----------



## aldra

Been a bit down today

A news episode was commenting on far behind the DVLA are , yes it took them a year to confiscate his licence 

He’s now had surgery and his consultant says he now meets the requirements to drive the MH

But I recon it could take the best part of a year to reinstate his licence 

And without the MH we have no way of transporting the tricycle, of spending a day or a few days away, or having a holiday 

We can’t leave shadow, he’s up and down with his health , has refused to eat anything today, and his bowels are still a nightmare, and the vet seems as as unsure why as us 

The carpet shampooer is still working overtime as he makes a dash for the door, it’s still open now day and night now as neither of us can get downstairs fast enough if he’s taken short 

He’s now 13 years two months old , no longer a hound from hell, but he isn’t going anywhere yet it seems 

Sandra

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Jan you can always show the last of your pills to a local pharmacy to get more and explain the problem.

Sandra, personally I would drive. I know we all make our own decisions but if some bureau-ocracy held up my lifestyle I would do whats necessary.
Yeah, I know.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

It’s only 40 mins from home Ray so no big problem. 

Sandra I’m sorry to say, but I think it’s you who must make a decision, I am sure as he has been a clean dog before now the situation now is distressing him.


----------



## patp

Yes, as Jan says, better a day too soon than a day too late. A normally clean dog will find it very upsetting. Horrible to have to do it but he would thank you if he could.

Chris is on his no fibre diet today so a bit of recipe juggling to do. Tiler coming to give us a quote even though he already told us that he is booked up solid for the next six weeks. I had been beating myself up over not finding a tiler sooner and then I realised that we did not have enough money to cover his fee because my brother's financial guy was playing silly buggers with the transfer. All sorts of excuses until I started to get worried that a Ray problem had happened to my brother. The latest excuse was that I had given them the wrong SWIFT number. I found out they were right but only had to google it to find the right one! They could have done the same thing  All sorted now but very frustrating.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Pat as there is so much financial shenanigans today. And online it's so impersonal.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Senior management has just informed me that a trip to been n queued is in the offing, we're going to try their cheapo electric weed wand, and as Dunelm is in the same car park we are going to get some glasses as we need them for the Frappe, so we may be forced to try their delish apply pie and a Latte, I'm sure she will find some overpriced crap we don't need.


----------



## aldra

Shadow has returned from his walk which he enjoys 

He has always suffered from bowel problems since he lost most of his bowel thanks to a botched up operation 

He is much slower now to make it outside on days when he is loose and taken short 

I don't think I’ll have him put down for that, if he was in pain , unable to walk, etc then I would 

I didn’t think he would make Christmas at one time 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Only you can tell if he is happy when he can't make it to the garden, Sandra. It really distressed my old GSD who was other wise fit and well. The look on his face when he left a poop behind was so awful to see. He hated to be supported even though he was not in pain. So undignified for a proud creature so we let him go.


----------



## JanHank

That was a quick one, less than 24 hours. I had forgotten to put my medicine chest in with all the *might needs* as well as the did need which was more BP tablets. We will stay home because tonight they are expecting rain and hail in Henriettenhof.

There was a visitor waiting for us when we got home, it would have been lovely if I had been in the house to see this creature looking in my window, but he/she was probably looking at it's reflection because the curtains were closed. I think it isn´t the first time it called because the green carpet you see has lots of white birds dropping on it. Motley thought it was harmless and let it stork on.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not impressed by the weed wand at all, but I think we need to wait a few days to see the real effect, I had a jacket taty, Liz had a toasted teacake, yawn.

By heck, it's warmed up this afto, not so much hot but very muggy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have carried on with the weed wand, but it keeps cutting out, not sure if it's the extension or the wand, only goes for about 5 mins, extension is unwound


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's the reset switch on the cable reel I think, it's rated for over 3kw so I'll cut off the connection to the reel and fit a rubber single/double socket to it so I still have the functionality of it, it's 15 meters long so very useful the wand kept going for quite a while plugged into a house socket.


----------



## aldra

Jan one of the easiest thing to do is carry your prescription with you 

Then complete with the prescription, and remaining tablets you should have no problem at any chemist 

I’ve needed to do that a few times when travelling 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

I have everything in the medicine chest/box Sandra, always 3 months supply.


----------



## aldra

patp said:


> Only you can tell if he is happy when he can't make it to the garden, Sandra. It really distressed my old GSD who was other wise fit and well. The look on his face when he left a poop behind was so awful to see. He hated to be supported even though he was not in pain. So undignified for a proud creature so we let him go.


Still recon he will let me know when it's time Pat

Still very much in control, mealtimes he refuses to get up , expects a few pieces of chicken hand fed whist he decides should he actually get up and come to eat 
Will come and let me know he wants feeding the lies down whilst I prepare it , talk about wine tasting >

A taste sir to see if you approve !!

The order remains, Albert top dog, then shadow, then me

But as the underdog it's me he's always protected whether I need it or not

When his time comes it will be me that protects him , no worry about that

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Depending on the wevver I'll nip down to Screwfix for the new rubber socket, and once fixed I'll either carry on killing the vegetation which has really gone bananas or get back into the porch and finish off the skirting and architrave, then it needs a good clean and perhaps a coat of paint.


----------



## patp

Hospital with a completely flushed out Chris.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I hope it's not too awful for him, been there had that.


----------



## patp

Us wimin is used to having our nether regions explored so I am reserving my sympathy for when I have more details of his. I must say that when I told a doctor neighbour his face went into sympathetic mode but then his is a man!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's never nice when the exploration team dons their boots, I do prefer bottom to top though.


----------



## patp

As long as the same team don't do both eh?!


----------



## JanHank

I hope Chris's problem is discovered and easily treated or repaired Pat.


Must cut the weeds, the grass hasn´t grown much so the mowing will be pretty quick.


----------



## aldra

Albert has a colonoscopy each year now Pat , he says with the sedative it’s not so bad 

Of course without it cancer could go undetected until it’s too advanced to deal with so Chris sounds like one of the lucky ones

Hopefully nothing will be found, just polyps which they remove , and should it be more sinister it’s early days

That is the danger of bowel cancer absolutely without symptoms until it’s advanced , by which time it’s often spread beyond the bowel 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Still waiting for a text from Screwfix...


----------



## patp

Not good news. They have found a large polyp that doesn't look completely spherical. They tried to remove it but could not easily detach it from the bowel wall. He has been put on the cancer pathway so that he can get all the quick scans etc. It is very near the rectum and if/when they remove it he may need a stoma. Biopsies have been taken and we won't know for certain until they are back but everyone was very serious.

*Be warned* he had absolutely no symptoms! This was picked up at one of those kits they send through the post. The nurse phoned and asked if he could fill a short notice vacancy and here we are.

I will, when we know more, start a new thread to avoid making this one too morbid.

Feeling stunned.


----------



## JanHank

Oh dear, sorry to read that Pat, Polyps can be troublesome I know, my first experience I had to go back a second time because of a polyp they removed continued to bleed. I hope they are just being very cautious and it will be OK in the end.


----------



## aldra

Pat, Alberts wasnt to good either

It was cancer , it was removed 

His brothers daughter spent ages going to the doctor with bowl symptoms until she was referred

It had already spread to her liver and lungs , but all wear successfully operated on , a missed scan meant it spread again 

She is a young mum of 4 kids but I think they managed it again, she also needed a stoma which has since been reversed 

Stunned I know is not a word to be taken lightly

I’ve been stunned three times so far 

But three times he’s fought and overcome cancer 

Take heart girl ,that whatever it is it’s been found early

Love 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

Very sorry hear about your worries Pat. Hopefully the new investigations will find nothing sinister but it's a very anxious wait. It's good that it's being fast-tracked.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

So very sorry to read that Pat, is he still in Hospital or come home, when will you get the Biopsy results.

Just had my results for the bowel screen which thankfully were clear, I am still awaiting yet another prostate biopsy, this would be my 4th, but they are awaiting diagnosis for my heart scans and tests.


----------



## aldra

Up with severe nerve pain in my left foot and leg , I thought it was getting better as I’ve been able to walk it off upstairs for the last few nights not as severe or long lasting 

This morning I needed ice to numb it 

we are going to Asda today to get alberts prescription for new glasses filled and choose frames. We went last week but it was by appointment only and we hadn’t realised you needed an appointment to look at frames , suppose it makes sense 

Other than that nothing planned 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have to go out to get a few bits, but otherwise still on with the porch, but it is coming on, it was a very dark and dreary place as it's on the northern side of the house so never sees the sun, a couple more days and it'll be done, it's not a big job, just we are a bit slow.


----------



## JanHank

Well you know me, quick decision to get home or go away. 
Today & tomorrow as well as agility training I will be getting ready to go away.


----------



## raynipper

Today I decided it was the perfect day I had been waiting for to do a job I had been putting off for months.
I needed to pump mastic into a crack that had opened up between the flashing and the tiles all down on our double car port. As I had been forbidden to climb ladders after a minor fall, and as my wife has gone to the 'big' city all day, and the weather was not too hot or windy, I got all prepared for spending much of the day on the roof.

30 mins later all done.! 
I dunno if it's age or lack of confidence but anything I need to do now I plan for a whole day and usually finish in less than an hour. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Well done that man


----------



## jiwawa

Just wait till Prue finds you've been up the ladder!!


----------



## dghr272

Just finished an upgraded table for my table top drill press.

Terry


----------



## dghr272

raynipper said:


> Today I decided it was the perfect day I had been waiting for to do a job I had been putting off for months.
> I needed to pump mastic into a crack that had opened up between the flashing and the tiles all down on our double car port. As I had been forbidden to climb ladders after a minor fall, and as my wife has gone to the 'big' city all day, and the weather was not too hot or windy, I got all prepared for spending much of the day on the roof.
> 
> 30 mins later all done.!
> I dunno if it's age or lack of confidence but anything I need to do now I plan for a whole day and usually finish in less than an hour.
> 
> Ray.


It is I suspect confidence Ray, I few years ago I broke ribs after falling from just four steps up. It did impact my confidence although I knew I'd broken the 'three points of contact rule'. Since my stroke last year my boss banned me from steps and ladders, it's been over a year now but I'm of the view that I'm not an invalid and do use steps and ladders with extra care and timely thought, if only to prove I'm still useful and not an invalid.

Onward and upwards is the motto of the day. 🙂

Terry


----------



## raynipper

Yes Terry. I always think we need to get back on the 'bike' and not be afraid. I also think of my mum who when she succumbed to a 'stair lift' could hardly climb a few steps after.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm, I plan an hours work which ends up being 3 bloody weeks, mind you I get more done when her indoors isn't.


----------



## JanHank

Unfortunately when I play Miss independent and do things like lifting, pulling and pushing I am buggered for a few weeks and can’t walk far. I have just watched myself on a video I made of Mot and me and was shocked at how bent my back is, I always feel as if I’m standing nice and straight… wrong. :frown2:


----------



## aldra

Same here

I’m so frustrated with my stiffness and lack of balance 

Frustrated with painful feet and hands due to peripheral neuropathy, fed up with nights broken with pain 

Covid left me with dead feet and hands , uncomfortable, not painful ,but it was beginning to improve , only my toes dead 

One injection later the whole of my feet dead with quivering nerves constantly, intense night pain, hands that spasm on any repetitive tasks and sometimes just during the night , really swollen ankles and feet , and cold cold feet

The problem is no one seems able to help , I’m sure they are not but I feel like my feet are dying and if they would just die without pain it sounds promising 

My Gp sent extra water tablets, Quinine for cramp, but it’s not cramp ,I’m well aware of the difference of cramp and nerve spasms 

I’m about to start a new regime of tablets to reduce the immune system from attacking my joints , which will make me once again susceptible to viruses 

And I’m really scared to contact Covid again 

Yep I’m a mess of worry

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Guess where I'll be today, it really pee's me off that I could have done this work in a couple of days tops not very long ago.


----------



## aldra

Not much today methinks 

But remember the pickles?, opened them to go with a homemade meat and potato pie

Absolutely fantastic, firm ,crunchy not to acidic 

Success 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Getting ready for my get away in the morning, I know there are things I haven´t put in the van, but can´t think what :frown2:
Now must clean the van windows, the harvest dust has made them and the house windows filthy, house windows will have to wait until September :grin2:.

In between we are still practicing agility, the slalom is improving.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Phew, getting there, I've painted all the walls which are getting painted, lovely colour, we have used exterior mold-resistant paint because the porch is single skinned and unheated, and it was black when we moved in.


Just got to paint the ceiling white next and we're done.


However little miss I can't sit and do nothing am now rubbing down walls in the bathroom, well I think I might just let her get on with it, except I keep getting asked how do I do this that, or the other.

Although I was anxious to retire, there are times when I wish I was back at work.


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> I know there are things I haven´t put in the van, but can´t think what /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_sad.png


I have an Excel spreadsheet Jan that has several sheets -
MH permanently in (which I check after a long layup
MH general (which has things like bedding, kitchen/toilet rolls, cards for entry e.g. CC, CnCC, NT etc
MH weekend which is mostly food
And Case which doubles up as a checklist if I'm flying for a few days - has short-term wardrobe, essentials and a list of to-do's like Clear bins, pull plugs, set heating in holiday mode etc.

I've used it for years tho I'm always tweaking it!


----------



## aldra

Pat looking for your new thread 

Are you both OK ?

Thinking of you both 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> Pat looking for your new thread
> 
> Are you both OK ?
> 
> Thinking of you both
> 
> Sandra


Here it is Sandra 
https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/124-health-fitness/242213-colonoscopy-results.html


----------



## aldra

Well I can’t find a thread on shadow

He hasn’t eaten much for almost two days, a tin of tuna 

But was eager for his walk

I fed him chicken hot dogs this afternoon speared with chicken breast , and he perked up and ate 

I’ve no idea if hot dogs are safe to feed him but I just rely on the fact he will eat them

He refused chicken breast alone which was his favourite 

Still he’s eaten today and may eat again this evening 

I manage his tablets with mini Milky Way 

Not perfect but you do what you must

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I managed to get the last bit of painting done yesterday barring touching up of where I had put a bit of filler as it's mostly rough stone inside, re-fitted the architrave properly, and filled where needed, so that needs to be rubbed down n painted, there is a tiny crack in the ceiling which I keep forgetting wants filling then that can be painted, but it's no more than 3 sq yards, a bit of silicone around the door where I pulled of the moldy stuff, a bit of a tidy up where I've dripped or gone a bit too far, there is a stone window sill which had been painted a thousand time badly and I have managed to get all the old paint off, we're undecided on if we should paint it again, but it does look like it might not as it seems to fit in somehow.


----------



## aldra

Collected my new immune suppressant tablets

Will start tomorrow and I’m really anxious, a rare side effect peripheral neuropathy, a rare side effect of the injection I had weeks ago, and I’m still up throughout the night with severe nerve pain , but I think it’s getting easier as the drug wears off 

Isn’t helped that Covid already left me with damaged nerves in my hands and feet, subject to spasms 

So fingers crossed it will prevent damage to my joints not reignite the peripheral neuropathy, I’ve bought a bed frame , to keep the weight off my feet and legs 

It’s very tiring when you need to get to your feet every few hours throughout the night to ease the pain

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

Nowt


----------



## raynipper

Oh bliss Jean. Another fully booked and busy day today and most days. 

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman

Up early camper packed off to France first night Landes inland then slowly up to Dieppe for ferry to UK first time in more than a year


----------



## raynipper

It will be interesting to hear your experiences getting into UK Bill.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We bought an electric weed wand the other day, it seems to be doing the job, much better than spraying as you can use it right next to plants and seems to work faster, my problem is it has micro-vibrations so I can't use it for more than 30 minutes or my hands start to shake, I did try it a different way yesterday where I rested it on the floor, 30 minutes is my limit anyway as I can't stand for any longer without a good rest.

Plenty still to do as we haven't really touched the garden as neither of us has felt up to it physically.


----------



## aldra

I’ve cleaned and hoovered the house 

The injection has had a good effect in the day, I’m not so stiff

At night a different matter 

I’m up every couple of hours to walk off the pain 

Still this house is looking good, I’m a bit super charged 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

God this is dragging on, we hope to be done with it all today, although no doubt Liz will find another bone to gnaw at before long.



HELP!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've just been wandering around the house with a scraper and gun of plaster, when you start looking it is amazing how bad trade peoples idea of a good job actually is, there are tram lines, finger marks, holes, etc everywhere, corners that should be 90 degrees actually have a radius, fortunately, I started using Screwfix no-nonsense stuff a few years ago and it is really quite excellent to work with and does what it's supposed to do, there, no nonsense filler in a tube is excellent as is there no nonsense grab adhesive.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-instant-plaster-filler-white-310ml/72591

https://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-11665502-grab-adhesive-solvent-free-white-310ml/87451


----------



## jiwawa

Managed to catch some of the Olympics cycling this morning - exciting stuff!

Every other time I've dropped in to a channel it's been commentators and no action so I was delighted!


----------



## aldra

Not much today
Young Albert is working with Albert in the garden, lightly trimming the new young yew hedges 

Were going to trim the Ivy’s but remembered it’s only august and birds may well still be nesting so we will wait until sept 

No point in doing much as they will tramp bits of leaves ect through the house 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Albert has bought some wood
Our wooden box is collapsing 

A large climbing fushia, a large climbing jasmine and a Passion flower 

We need to get them out, suspend them and replant them in the new box 

Watch this space

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dunno yet, instructions have not yet descended from on high.


----------



## patp

Details of electric weed wand please Kev?

Sandra, I am sure you are aware but Yew is toxic to pets. One of mine had to have vomiting induced after eating it.

Jean, I feel the same with the olympics. I have just caught our girl winning Gold in the modern pentathlon. Why don't we see more of this sport?

Chris has his CT scan later today. Chest, abdomen and pelvis. MRI of rectum is on Monday. Then there should be a team meeting of all the specialists to discuss the results. I suppose the biopsy results will be back by then?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

B&Q finest £24, works well I even did a review as it got crap ratings but peeps don't read instructions.


Bestest possible wishes for Chris Pat.


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> Jean, I feel the same with the olympics. I have just caught our girl winning Gold in the modern pentathlon. Why don't we see more of this sport?


Yes, I got caught again today - still in my Pj's at lunch time!

Did you see the drama in the horseriding part of the pentathlon? One very determined not to be involved horse. Finish with running n shooting was great tho it didn't sound like it would be. Cycling was super-exciting.

Thinking of you both this weekend.


----------



## aldra

Pat he never touches the yew

Helps himself to Alberts cucumber though !

Sandra


----------



## Gretchibald

patp said:


> Details of electric weed wand please Kev?
> 
> MRI of rectum is on Monday. Then there should be a team meeting of all the specialists to discuss the results. I suppose the biopsy results will be back by then?


Chase them up and make sure you are actually on their list for the MDM, I was missed today and now have to wait another week grr.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not a lot, slowness in the old bones means there is a bit of snagging left to do.


----------



## patp

Thanks for the tip G. He has a dedicated nurse so I will ring her.


----------



## patp

We might take a run out to the coast. We have some tile samples to pick up from Fakenham and that is on the way to Wells next the Sea. Might try and find the chippy in Thornham that won the best fish and chips award recently.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sounds nice, not too much salt on mine ta, and don't forget the mushy bees.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A boy gets a job at the zoo.










On his first shift, his manager asks him to feed the fish and clean out their aquariums. After many hours scrubbing away at the dirty tanks, the boy gives the fish the wrong type of food, and they all float to the surface dead. As the boy doesn't want to lose this new job, he scoops the fish out and puts them in a wheelbarrow. Having frantically searched for a hiding place for the fish, he decides to try feeding them to the zoo's only lion. As expected, the lion ate them all up and the boy's job was safe.

The next week, the manager asks the boy to clean and feed the chimp enclosures. Unfortunately, the same accident befalls the chimps as the fish had, and again, the boy wheelbarrows them to the zoo's lion and feeds it the chimps, and as before all evidence was eaten by the lion.

The next day the manager asks the boy to smoke out the bees and collect their honey. The boy does this but over smokes the bees and they all die from suffocation. The boy collects them in his wheelbarrow and mushes them down to a paste to feed to the lion.

After a while the manager can't figure out where all his animals are going, so buys a new lion to compensate for the losses. After the new lion has arrived, he strolls up to the older lion, and introduces himself. "what's the food like around this place then?" he asks. The old lion replies "not too bad, last week I had Fish, Chimps and mushy Bees!"



Boom Tish.


----------



## GMJ

What ho!!

Just back from 23 nights away touring north Wales: 7 or 8 castles; 1 non castle!; 2 gardens; 1 steam train ride; 1 gaol; 1 courthouse; several museums; 2 iron age burial chambers; numerous towns/villages and cups of coffee (with bara brith)...and 1 ascent of Snowdon on the day that 2 people had to be airlifted off as they were struck by lightening! (the worst weather I have ever been out in with horizontal hail that really, really hurt).

Plenty of feet up relaxing time too with over 2 weeks of wall to wall sunshine.

Back now to a Chinese laundry with a pile of washing worthy of a flag.

Food shopping this morning then hopefully catch the end of the cricket before reading the Sunday paper.


----------



## patp

Welcome back Graham. Sounds like you had a huge adventure. We caught the edge of your (or similar) storm yesterday with rain of biblical proportions as we sheltered at a posh chippy in North Norfolk. We arrived to sunshine so warm that we had to get the dogs out of the car while we ordered. Ten minutes later we were running back to get them in the dry of the car. Just that sprint left me soaking wet.
The time up to then had been lovely, though, with strolls on miles of beautiful beaches in warm sunshine, a nice lunch and an ice cream 

Nothing on today. Walk dogs. Watch Olympics with a vague hope that they might show some show jumping.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks Pat

We went up Snowdon on Weds 28th. My son drove up to Llanberis from Gloucester; did the ascent; then after a quick shower and BBQ he drove back to Gloucester. As he got to us by 9.00am he had one long day! Still, he's young and fit...

I felt a tremendous feeling of achievement having done the walk. We did it in 5 hours dead - door to door (from the Llandberis Touring Park 10 mins walk outside of the village). It's not something I have done before but it was really hard work but very enjoyable.

These 2 folks were not as lucky as us. We got to the top around 12.30 so this happened an hour later. We would have passed them when they were on their way up...

https://news.sky.com/story/two-women-struck-by-lightning-on-summit-of-snowdon-12366986

The weather was sunny to start with but then pretty ferocious storms hit which turned the track into a rivulet. We were well prepared with waterproofs; food and water but, given how some tackled it is a state of unpreparedness it is no wonder folks get into trouble on mountains. We saw some people in shorts; T shirts and sandals with no backpack for waterproofs etc. Crazy given that the weather up top can change so rapidly.

We had thunder and lightening right above us and as I mentioned hail that was flying at around the horizontal. I had to cover my ear up as it was so painful and I felt it through a British Army issue waterproof jacket too! Some folks were hunkered down where they were standing just to protect themselves and their poor dogs! We just ploughed on so we could walk out of the storms on the basis that the further down we came the better the weather got.

Great experience though and great to do it with my lad too.


----------



## patp

The storm went via Iceland then! 

Seriously well done Graham!


----------



## raynipper

After a 5 hour protracted lunch yesterday we moved onto a leaving 'do'. Friends here in Normandy are relocating to central Wales (unpronounceable name) to renovate some old farm buildings into a new home at 86. The barns are on their daughters property and feel the need to be near.

Thats the sixth couples going or have gone back just recently. Two we hear are already regretting their move.

Ray.


----------



## greygit

raynipper said:


> After a 5 hour protracted lunch yesterday we moved onto a leaving 'do'. Friends here in Normandy are relocating to central Wales (unpronounceable name) to renovate some old farm buildings into a new home at 86. The barns are on their daughters property and feel the need to be near.
> 
> Thats the sixth couples going or have gone back just recently. Two we hear are already regretting their move.
> 
> Ray.


There seems to be a lot of Brits moving here to Spain, well locally anyway.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> The storm went via Iceland then!
> 
> Seriously well done Graham!


ta

One last thing: my lad has an Apple iWatch with an app for fitness. The walk registered

- Over 27,500 steps
- Equivalent to over 640 flights of stairs
- He used up over 2,500 calories!

:surprise:


----------



## raynipper

Our son was going to move from Turkey to Spain last year but with all the associated complications Brexit created they decided to stay put in Turkey. He definitely did not want to go back to UK.

Ray.


----------



## patp

An old friend of mine who has been living and running a business in France for many years has sold up and is now here in Norfolk. She is finding property prices here eye watering since she left. As we discussed it is all down to market forces which are driven by demand. If everyone wanted to leave then property would crash. Must be doing something right over here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> EDITED
> Must be doing something right over here.


Let me know if you find out what it is Pat.


----------



## patp

Will do Kev. We are still here and you are still here. Must count for something?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just keep on keeping on and remembering to breathe, food helps, I could easily double in size, I could eat for England, but I remain careful that I leave some for others.


----------



## patp

Drink more tea.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I used to be a proper Tea Pot, but I was making one for Liz about 5 years ago, and I got a whiff of it and have not had one since, it smells awful, I just drink Mint tea or coffee now.


Mint tea has some health benefits for type 2 sufferers, plus it doesn't need sugar or milk hence my racing snake body type.



i wish.


----------



## raynipper

Yuck.

Ray.


----------



## patp

I don't mind a mint tea after a meal. It is supposed to help digestion. I am not a big coffee fan though and if I do indulge it has to be de caff if I am to avoid the constant trips to the loo


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mint Tea like proper tea is a bit weird, Liz always makes it too strong and it goes bitter, Morrisons is the best for me, but at a pinch Sainsbugs is drinkable, the rest you can keep.


----------



## raynipper

More Yuck.!!

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No taste or stye some folk eh Pat.


----------



## patp

What can you?!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Do???


----------



## GMJ

Tea yuck...but Mrs GMJ drinks it (decaff version).

Coffee - decaffeinated for both of us these days. Instant at home; latte for me when out but not in a bloody glass; cappuccino for Mrs GMJ.

Aside from that beer mainly for me and gin for Mrs GMJ!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Off into Carmarthen this morning to post a parcel and get a few bits. Then Mrs GMJ has to get a covid test at 11.15 as she is going into hospital on Thursday for a small procedure. She will need to isolate until then.

Interestingly when the appointment was booked for her and she was told, nothing was aid about me. It seems counter intuitive that she needs to isolate however I won't be having the test not have been told to isolate alongside her!


----------



## patp

Last week Chris had to have a CT scan and was told to take a test a few days before and self isolate. Nothing was said about other household members. As you say a bit strange. Today he goes for an MRI and has not been sent for a test or told to self isolate. Weird. He has been told to arrive fifteen minutes early but I think that might be standard procedure. His scan is at 9am and we live about 15 miles from the hospital which is just outside Norwich. He is going to have fun in all that rush hour traffic


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have to ring the doctor this morning.

I am still waiting for a biopsy for the prostate, I've had a couple round the back and one for my lymph nodes in my groin, that was and still is fun NOT. I have been waiting since last year for another in my perineum, it's been cancelled twice, I have had to go to Leeds for a covid test, and then I actually got into the outpatients in January for the procedure and they rang me to cancel it, I've rung twice since and they gave me BS excuses, I have to have my heart checked, I have to have this because I had sleep apnea according to my GP, I had the heart checks done weeks ago so no excuses. most of this is because my MRI and CT scans are showing odd results as are my biopsies, apparently, the urology and oncology consultants have had meetings about it I'll end up having something obscure.

Today I am going to ring my doctor and tell him to stop fannying around and get on with arranging my treatment, I don't mind dying with prostate, but I'll be very pissed off if I die of it.


----------



## patp

Yes, Kev, it seems nowadays you have to fight your corner to get noticed. My GP has been either top or second in the national "Best GP Practice" survey, but they still fall short when it comes to being thorough in my opinion. Yes, you can get an appointment and they do answer the phone, but they are, in my opinion, penny pinching to the patient's detriment.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not half PAt, I just gave mine a proper bollocking (Lis said I can't talk to doctors like that) I told him that although Covid did make things difficult, things have improved vastly but not in the way we are looked after or in access to treatment, it's like being in the dark ages, I am at the end of the phone ffs, how are you going to be infected, I also opted for patient access to my files but it's pointless the only stuff I can access is stuff I don't want to access, it doesn't show me past letters from hospital or doctors, past appointment etc.


----------



## patp

I can get test results from my online access. Not ever needed hospital results. Funny how the doctor's reading of a test as "normal" proves to be, when you get the result to read for yourself, below normal. When you query that they say that it is "nearly normal"! My normal might be at the top of the range and a result that comes back as below normal would be way off my normal.

I have done some research and it comes up over and over again that cost of treatment colours the way tests are read. If it is going to be expensive to treat then a result that is below normal is passed as normal. I am pretty sure that my persistently low zinc scores, despite taking huge amounts of zinc every day, are due to a thyroid problem. Treating thyroid problems is expensive so they don't want to know why my zinc levels will not come up to normal on huge amounts of supplemental zinc.

Just off to retrieve the latest test results (I ask for them in writing to prove to them that I am taking note). Last time I asked for copper to be tested. It came back above normal but the doctor told me it must be a mistake as it is rare. If it is still high he will have some questions to answer. Trouble is that I have no appetite for a battle at the moment. I might just file the results in "pending a battle"


----------



## aldra

The injection I had to relieve my severe stiffness worked

During the day, at night a nightmare of severe peripheral neuropathy 

I couldn’t sleep for the pain , spent most of the night putting ice packs to ease it , rarely slept for more than an hour at a time, my feet and ankles swelled to twice there size 

It’s wearing off now the peripheral neuropathy is easing

And I’ve started a new drug , but I’m struggling to walk my feet and ankles are stiff and unyielding 

But a rare side effect of this new drug is peripheral neuropathy and nausea, and a subdued immunity 

The nausea I have , rarely eat now as the smell and taste of food puts me off 

I’m only taking one tablet a day and weekly need to increase it to four 

So yes I’m worried 

But my choice is stiffness and joint damage or side effects

Peripheral neuropathy is completely out of the equation 

I’m not going through that again 

It’s easing now but no way will I accept it as a side effect 

Sandra


----------



## patp

That's good that the injection worked Sandra. Do you know what it was?


----------



## aldra

Yep it was Kenalog 

Devastatingly painful every night , I hardly slept 

So no it didn’t work , easy by day horrific-by night 

Peripheral neuropathy a rare effect , but those of us who Suffer it , rare is meaningless 

Would I risk it again?

No, no, no 

Sandra

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

I had a fab couple of days with the family camping at jungleNI which is an activity centre. Weather was mixed, with a lot of rain during the night. There was a noisy party till about 2am and one of the tents leaked waking the children - apart from that it was great! I was in the MH with my earplug so heard nothing.

I came on to the Battery Bar on the shores of Lough Neagh where they welcome MHs and today I went to the nearby Springhill NT property which had some lovely walks but alas no coffee shop!!

1. Parking at Battery Bar
2. Springhill House
3. Where I'm going tomorrow to collect the pot of gold!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nice to hear someone is having a good time Jean, and we had a massive part of a rainbow yesterday about 10am you could almost reach out and touch it.

Liz said yesterday we should have a wee cough, not going to argue with that, she had to have a bloodletting yesterday so we went out to lunch, we went to Bingley (5 rise locks) looked at the menus at three places and ate in a fourth, egg on toast appealed to us both in a little hidden cafe that I've been using since the 70s under a few different owners, then went looking in vain to replace a plant for the bathroom I managed to kill a few months ago, it was a little dusty so I put it out in the rain, it wasn't cold but it did for it, I was deep in the doghouse for 5 minutes (again) I'm teaching her to get over stuff more quicklier, it could last for days sometimes, I only stick with her as training up a new one would be so time-consuming, if I make her sound like an Ogre that's because she is at times, but mostly she's quite well behaved and can scrub up nice.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are in isolation now until Thursday, after Mrs GMJ had her covid test yesterday. The drive through centre in Carmarthen appeared to be a very good, efficient set up with the ability to test/vaccinate 5 cars at a time. The only problem was, there was only us and one other car there. Whilst I didn't expect queues I did expect there to be a bit more activity. 

Showers mostly yesterday which curtailed gardening activity however it is set fair for today so I shall spend most of my time tidying up/cutting back after our recent trip. the green bin gets emptied today thankfully as its full....and will be again by the end of the day I expect.

Aside from that I'll do some exercises and we'll get out for a walk.


----------



## raynipper

That reminds me G. must take my trailer to the dump and empty all the garden cuttings as it's beginning to sprout again.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bins are weird here, we have a brown bin (£30 PA) for garden waste, grey bin for recycled, and a green bin for household, in Leeds the green bin is recycle, grey for household which made far more sense.


----------



## GMJ

Green here for garden stuff: £45 a year and they only collect March to November!! Fortnightly.

Blue single use plastic bags for all recyclable stuff except glass. Bags are provided. Collected fortnightly.

Black bags for general refuse. Bags not provided. Collected fortnightly (alternate week to blue bags)

No glass collection...we have to take it to a bottle bank ourselves however the council have said that they will be starting to collect that from next year.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No bags just large wheelie bins, glass and metal in the recycling bin, brown once a month, t'others fortnightly on Thursdays, we are not supposed to put our bins out the night before and must be out by 7am, Brown comes around 10am others could be late afternoon, I have been getting on to the council as we leave ours out of the way so we can get the car in and out, but the bin men have been just leaving them anywhere they like, so often I'd have to get out to move them, just laziness, so I've had to email them three times, but now they put them back tidily where we leave them.

Blue badge engineering I call it.


----------



## raynipper

All these coloured bins and bags, what if your colour blind? I'm confused already.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Now't new there then is there? 

apparently being colour blind isn't a problem.


----------



## GMJ

Our blue and blacks get collected at 6.30am so need to be put out the night before. In fact the council here tell us to do that. No issues with foxes thus far.

Green one gets collected around 10.30 so no dramas there. I don't tend to pit this out too early as lazy dog walkers have been known to put their little bags of dog sh1t in there. Lazy tossers!


----------



## patp

If the green one is for general waste, Graham (I have lost the plot on all the different comBINations), then the council round yere tell us that the bin belongs to them and that they can be used for dog walkers dog waste. Not tested the theory mind you.


----------



## GMJ

No its garden waste (which I pay £45 a year for) and walkers most definitely can't use it as....

1 - the council say that it cant be used for animal waste
2 - the poo is on little plastic bags which are not biodegradable to the best of my knowledge


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I lifted the lid on our recycling bin a couple of weeks ago to add something before the bin men arrived, and there was doggy bag on top, I'm 99% certain it was a stupid local, but the bin men would have refused to empty it, as you can to recycle a dogs turds.


----------



## patp

Nothing much planned except shopping  Managed to select the last bathroom suite minus the bath yesterday. Now we can try to choose the tiles which have to laid before Chris can get on with the second fix plumbing. I have, in the last couple of redecorations, put (bleachable) carpet on the floor of our bathrooms. Very controversial I know. Chris has never missed the toilet in his life and knows that if he did he would be in for some floor cleaning duties. Everyone seems to tile their floors now so not sure what to do. There will be underfloor heating so my main reason for carpet, cold floors, will be invalid.
Now I need to find a small bath where I can lay down without drowning. There was a copper one in the showroom yesterday but I was not too sure about it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Get an old galvanised tin bath and hang it on the shed wall.


----------



## patp

Funnily enough there has been a move away from baths on legs and back to tubs. I like the idea (not hanging it on the shed wall ha ha) because there is no cleaning under them etc but Chris is worried about access to plumbing etc as we mature.


----------



## raynipper

patp said:


> Funnily enough there has been a move away from baths on legs and back to tubs. I like the idea (not hanging it on the shed wall ha ha) because there is no cleaning under them etc but Chris is worried about access to plumbing etc as we mature.


There are always going to be plumbing problems Pat. Access to most bathroom and kitchen fittings is usually a nightmare. It can take 30 mins just to empty all the stored/collected 'stuff' under the kitchen sink and take the shelves out before access to any pipes. But local stop cocks are essential on every appliance or feed. Drains are rarely accessible and a 3m length of Swish curtain wire is regularly used on all our drains just in case.

I like the hotel idea where all services are accessed via an external cupboard.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Funnily enough there has been a move away from baths on legs and back to tubs. I like the idea (not hanging it on the shed wall ha ha) because there is no cleaning under them etc but Chris is worried about access to plumbing etc as we mature.


You need to tell the bugger to stop maturing, he is not a cheese or a fine wine. I stopped years ago Liz said and I am now dematuring.

I have always preferred a properly fitted bath and an enclosed shower, less chance of escaping water, having said that we no longer bathe, or lay in your own muck as my brother always said.

As for problem plumbing, that's why plumbers have phone numbers, you just need to know where the stop tap is.


----------



## raynipper

Do you really live in the real world Kev?
Have you tried calling a plumber in UK recently? They want £50 to come tell you they can't do the job till next whenever.
As for stop cocks they are either corroded solid or leak as soon as you touch them.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm glad I don't live in your negative world Ray, I prefer the glass half full philhorsefy.


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha, try having a dozen flats with tenants in. That brings you down to earth. They wreck things due to stupidity and then expect an immediate repair. 
I now expect everything to go wrong well before it's expiry date. Might be why I keep a spare almost everything.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A different world to most folks, never a borrower or a lender be, I very rarely borrow anything, if I break it I have to buy a new one, so I have spent the money and have nothing, may as well buy it in the first place, I never lend anything either as if it gets broken I'm out of pocket again as people just take the wee.


----------



## raynipper

I keep a selection of broken tools to lend out and if they complain I say thats how it was returned last time.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Ray, you have just given me an idea about kitchen cupboards. In the new bathroom world the hand basins are often fitted into a cupboard. The new "thing" is to put two big drawers underneath, fixed to the wall, and leave the floor clear for easy cleaning. The top drawer has a cut out for the plumbing. This means that you take the drawers out when you want to access the plumbing. Not seen it in kitchen design yet but am going to ask for it in our new kitchen


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes, we have that, ditto for the loo, Scudo Bella in indigo blue.


----------



## patp

That might be the one we are having Kev! The bathroom showroom did not name them but they look very similar!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Watch out for price hikes. Scudo is not an expensive make the loo one is only 175 for the cabinet only up here.


----------



## jiwawa

Today I decided I needed to find a campsite of some description so I could wind out my awning fully to dry off - it got well n truly soaked at jungleNI! So I'm at a small 5-van site near Aghalee. The awning dried in no time. Walked to an RSPB reserve nearby. I came down some really narrow roads n one also had very low overhanging trees - I doubt if your normal lorry would have got thro unscathed n yet I'm using Sygic Truck for my navigation. Met a white van n we had to edge past very gingerly, into the brush on both sides.

Had the 1st sweet blackberries of the season. The hosts here fitted out a big library bus as a MH and were over in France, Spain, Portugal before covid. He's now bought a big 50+ seater coach and is fitting that out. Will take 2yrs n he's done a year n a half already. It already has a car in the boot.


----------



## raynipper

Any pics Jean?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Inside stuff today as rain showers forecast all day. I have to put in a couple of tie back hooks in the lounge plus sort out a sleeve on our wood burner flue, which has slipped.

Aside from that some exercises and Scrabble and then, who knows!

Busiest of the busy yesterday in the garden. I filled the green bin with hedge cutting and grass cuttings. 

Despite my singing the praises of the electric long reach hedge trimmer that I bought 18 months ago, when I went to use it yesterday it blimmin packed in! It was working fine on Monday. I therefore had to resort to a petrol one that I have. The petrol one is very heavy: it's a multi tool one which I bought ostensibly for the brush cutter facility. It is very heavy in comparison to the electric one, so after sorting our front hedges out yesterday, I am aching badly today!

I also found time to make up a batch of pizza dough balls ready for our next trips. I am running short of Tipo 00 flour and semolina flour now though so will need to find a source for some!


----------



## raynipper

The electric strimmer just might need freeing off G. Loosen a few bots and screws and give it a turn manually then if it runs do them up again one by one.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

The power is getting to the head and I can here whining going in from there which sounds as if the motor is turning. As its under warranty I'd prefer not to take it apart Ray as I can send it back and get a replacement. They are not in stock now until Sept but now that I've done the hedges, that'll be fine for me.


----------



## patp

Chris has borrowed the digger from the farmer/plant hire next door. He will be busy digging pipe runs or something all day. First we have to meet with UK Power for them to survey the installation of our three phase supply at the bungalow. Then we await their quote with trepidation.

Your posts, Kev, on bathroom furniture sent me off checking prices and to the realisation that the one we had seen the other day was over priced. Have to do another visit now to local builders merchant where he is very knowledgeable on what is available. His bathrooms seemed cheap compared to the other place too.

Not heard from the "very keen to buy with no chain" people about the house. Might be playing it cool. I read that there are 26 buyers for every house on the market at the moment.


----------



## GMJ

Can I ask why you are having a 3 phase supply to your bungalow Pat?


----------



## patp

Its to future proof it for an electric car Graham. Doubt we will ever have one but you never know! Chris reckons that it won't be long before all new builds are required to have them. So many households have two or more cars now that if they all need charging overnight ready for the next day they will be stuck. One phase goes to the house, one for the EV and one for possible workshop use.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Morning all
> 
> Inside stuff today as rain showers forecast all day. I have to put in a couple of tie back hooks in the lounge plus sort out a sleeve on our wood burner flue, which has slipped.
> 
> Aside from that some exercises and Scrabble and then, who knows!
> 
> Busiest of the busy yesterday in the garden. I filled the green bin with hedge cutting and grass cuttings.
> 
> Despite my singing the praises of the electric long reach hedge trimmer that I bought 18 months ago, when I went to use it yesterday it blimmin packed in! It was working fine on Monday. I therefore had to resort to a petrol one that I have. The petrol one is very heavy: it's a multi tool one which I bought ostensibly for the brush cutter facility. It is very heavy in comparison to the electric one, so after sorting our front hedges out yesterday, I am aching badly today!
> 
> I also found time to make up a batch of pizza dough balls ready for our next trips. I am running short of Tipo 00 flour and semolina flour now though so will need to find a source for some!


https://www.google.com/search?q=sem...ur&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

https://www.google.com/search?q=Tip...ur&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not sure if it's true, but when I and my partner Andy ran Triple S powder coating, and although we didn't need 3 phase, Yorkshire Electrickery advised us to put at least one item on each phase, as it would be cheaper than if we put it all onto one phase.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=sem...ur&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Tip...ur&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


Thanks Kev

I'll need to do some research on cheapest deliveries if I can't find any locally. there is a deli in Llandeilo that I ordered my last semolina flour off, so I'll try them first. They may have the tipo too.

I made 8 dough balls so that's 8 pizzas so that will be enough for our next 2 trips tbh but I'll need some for October onwards.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I used to like Pizza, but around here they are only made by Asian takeaways and are crap, plus not keen on their ideas about cleanliness when you see behind the counter.


----------



## GMJ

We bought one of these a few years ago for use in the MH...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ferrari-G10006-Delizia-Pizza-Oven/dp/B002VA4CDI

It was only 85 quid then and they are cheaper elsewhere than Amazon.

It makes the most gorgeous, genuine thin crust pizzas. As good as Pizza Express any day. I have taken time to get my dough recipe just right now and use passata as the base. Then its just mozzarella or cheddar. If available I use some chorizo or pepperoni and also mushrooms are nice too.

It is a great addition to the MH especially when we are away on long trips. I freeze the balls then roll them out in the MH. Takes 4 mins to cook a pizza.

Nom nom nom....


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Any pics Jean?
> 
> Ray.


Unfortunately I didn't think to take any yesterday n I'm not going out in the tipping rain now... even for you Ray!


----------



## jiwawa

Just for you Ray. Talking to Anne she said they had their parrot with them in Spain - and apparently he's still there as he escaped! I remember reading about MHers who travelled with their parrot but I don't know if it was on here or not.


----------



## jiwawa

And more...


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Jean, very civilised and just love the graphics.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Yes, apparently his name is Roadrunner. Their son was appalled! So they put one on both sides!!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Mrs GMJ has to go into hospital for a procedure this morning so nothing else planned for the day. Hopefully she wont have to stay in overnight.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hope everything goes ok mate.

We are off shopping and lunch today, I might buy some trousers and some slippers, it seems I have stretched a bit and so have my slippers.


----------



## patp

There was a parrot owning motorhomer who used to come to the rallies.

Hope Mrs GMJ gets on all right and they let her out in time for bed.

We have a metal detectorist coming this morning as a bit fell off the digger yesterday. It is long and thin so difficult to find.

UK Power turned up and told us the electric cabinet we bought for £80 is not compliant even though it is big enough because it is made of metal. We, apparently, need to buy a GRP one for about £700! The metal one was second hand and house the electric boxes for the London Olympics. UK Power installed them!
Then the ducting is the wrong size and has to go back and be changed. Chris had the knife in his hand to cut the packaging straps when they turned up phew!

Dog food was supposed to come between 3.14 and 4.14 yesterday. I had run right out. Got an email to say he did not leave it because we were out. Liar, liar pants on fire. The photo of his aborted visit was of a row of houses in a town. Our house is detached and in a village. Dogs had to have tinned and if they get diarrhoea I shall post it through DPD's letter box.

Person who offered under the asking price for the house, feeling it necessary to knock on our door to make the offer and sell his position, is now "not ready" to move! The previous buyers have still not found another buyer so we are back on the market. Oh joy, lots of housework to do. I have asked them to take some better photos and they are coming later today to do just that.

Is the moon in retrograde or something?


----------



## raynipper

Oh Golly Pat. We thought problems only come in threes but you seem to have more than your fair share just now.
There are times I'm sure you must wonder if it's all worth the hassle and stress and would like to just move on.

But then it all starts to fall into place and the pain fades and life goes on. Just hope you both can weather these trials especially with Chris's health issues.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Thanks Ray. It has crossed our minds to just sell the whole lot and move into an apartment somewhere. All the building hassle and house sale hassle is but minor compared to health matters of course. It would just be nice to have a day or so that went nice and smoothly. Wine sales have gone up around here!


----------



## raynipper

Yes, I have been trying to suggest to my wife we move to an apartment here in Normandy and free off the shackles of the garden. But she is having none of it and says all the time she can manage it we stay. So 12 weeks in Portugal in an apartment is all I can persuade her at the moment while the garden is supposed to be dormant.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Housework first thing until Mrs GMJ is ready to go out. Then we will nip into Carmarthen for a bit of a mooch: I have to take a faulty hedge trimmer to a parcel shop to send it back. It was a bit of a sod to wrap I can tell you!

Might even buy Mrs GMJ a sarnie for lunch if we are still out then.

Exercises and cricket on the telly then when we get back.


----------



## patp

Morning all. House back on the market at "offers over" the original price. The chap who knocked on the door with his lower offer but a quick sale turned out to be "not ready"! Lots of tidying yesterday for some new and better photos. Two viewings booked, already, for Saturday.

Chris had a call, yesterday, to go in for an appointment with the consultant this afternoon. Wish it was this morning. Will keep busy until then.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> There was a parrot owning motorhomer who used to come to the rallies.
> 
> Hope Mrs GMJ gets on all right and they let her out in time for bed.
> 
> We have a metal detectorist coming this morning as a bit fell off the digger yesterday. It is long and thin so difficult to find.
> 
> UK Power turned up and told us the electric cabinet we bought for £80 is not compliant even though it is big enough because it is made of metal. We, apparently, need to buy a GRP one for about £700! The metal one was second hand and house the electric boxes for the London Olympics. UK Power installed them!
> Then the ducting is the wrong size and has to go back and be changed. Chris had the knife in his hand to cut the packaging straps when they turned up phew!
> 
> Dog food was supposed to come between 3.14 and 4.14 yesterday. I had run right out. Got an email to say he did not leave it because we were out. Liar, liar pants on fire. The photo of his aborted visit was of a row of houses in a town. Our house is detached and in a village. Dogs had to have tinned and if they get diarrhoea I shall post it through DPD's letter box.
> 
> Person who offered under the asking price for the house, feeling it necessary to knock on our door to make the offer and sell his position, is now "not ready" to move! The previous buyers have still not found another buyer so we are back on the market. Oh joy, lots of housework to do. I have asked them to take some better photos and they are coming later today to do just that.
> 
> Is the moon in retrograde or something?


What a bugger Pat, the last two houses we sold we ended up me having to not only do our own pictures but we did most of the write up too, their valuations didn't agree with what we thought they were worth so we insisted they use ours, they really don't like and one told me it's not their normal policy, I just told them if they did the job right we wouldn't have to intervene would we, as it was we had to drop the price both time, but we still got a sizable sum more than they were going to put it up at.

It was the same in 06 when I had to sell my house, I had paid £27k in 94, they advise putting it on at £105k I said no chance I want it on at £130k it sold in a week at £126k it was an end terrace, with wide drive and good sided garage with water phone and power, almost next to a station, a grammar school, and a dual carriageway on a now quiet road with a view across to a forest.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Morning all. House back on the market at "offers over" the original price. The chap who knocked on the door with his lower offer but a quick sale turned out to be "not ready"! Lots of tidying yesterday for some new and better photos. Two viewings booked, already, for Saturday.
> 
> Chris had a call, yesterday, to go in for an appointment with the consultant this afternoon. Wish it was this morning. Will keep busy until then.


Hope it's a good news appointment PAt, and best of course with the house.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

I'm off food shopping as we are away tomorrow for 7 nights in the MH. We are off to Cirencester for 7 nights to see family and friends. We had to cut a trip short back in May (I think) when Mrs GMJ was ill, so this is a re-arranged trip in between our longer ones!

After that I'll be loading the MH and hopefully then catching some cricket on the telly. I need to do some exercises too as I shirked off from doing them yesterday.


----------



## patp

Isn't that cricket match finished yet Graham?

Dog walking followed by house viewings. Might get a chance to watch some horse racing on tv in between.


----------



## aldra

Not much, unfortunately I have a flare up in my ankle joint so getting around is difficult 

I’ve bound it up but need to rest it today 

Fire lit so it’s feet up and Tv for me today 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I was supposed to go out and check the van was okay to drive tomorrow, but it's not happening, I've had to take some quite powerful drugs to stop the pain for a bit, but they have knocked me sideways, hope I feel a bit better tomorrow.


----------



## patp

Fire Sandra?!! Crikey short sleeve order here 

Sorry you and Kev are in pain


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I am feeling a bit better but very disoriented.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Just a question of getting some food into the MH this morning and then we are away for 8 nights up to Cirencester. Should leave by around 9.45 and we'll have the usual 2 stops for coffee and then lunch. Hope to get there before 1.00.

We are visiting friends and family - an added trip as one had to be cut short a few months ago when Mrs GMJ was taken ill.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I hope you have another good jaunt G.

I went out early to unplug the van and take the vacuum back into the garage, I have to take it over to Calverly to the MCEA blokes unit so he can take a proper look at its problems, hopefully, he can get it working as we have a wedding to go to up Stirling way and we were hoping to have a couple of weeks up there.


----------



## raynipper

I'm getting over the last nights superb BBQ. Might take a day or so as more food is planned for this evening. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'd be the size of a house if I went to all these do's.


----------



## GMJ

Me too


----------



## aldra

It’s cold here Pat, it isn’t helped by the fact we leave the front door open day and night 

Have a good trip Gordon 

Foot and ankle worse today and painful all night , it will take a while for the new immunsuppresents to kick in, prob a few weeks but that’s not to say the ankle won’t settle

At least the peripheral neuropathy has settled now the Kenalog injection is out of my system, although I’m back to shielding on the new regime with lowered immunity 

Dull and cold with rain in the air here, so much for summer but in my opinion August is never a good month weatherwise

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nah, can't be bothered.


----------



## jiwawa

I was recovering from a friend's 70th. Our walking group did a bring n share lunch n I got all the balloons n party stuff (what a faff blowing up those foil balloons with a valve on them - if you've never done it before you've no idea what to look for.)

I composed a little ditty for the toast n some of us had a game of boules. It's the 1st time we've all (9 of us) been together for a long, long time.

Only 1 glass of prosecco taken but I was knackered!


----------



## patp

Sounds lovely Jean.

Chris has a blood test late morning.

Went to my brother's for dinner yesterday. My sister in law is a good cook. She is also very tolerant of me not returning the invite! Bit depressing, though, as all we talked about was our health problems  Still, I expect it is good for us to off load somewhere. My brother has an op scheduled for his 75th Birthday to insert some stents in the other side of his heart to the one that they did as an emergency.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I might do a bit of skirting and snagging last weeks work.


----------



## raynipper

Dentist this am. Say no more.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Dentist this afternoon for me too, then an appointment at the vets

Ankle still painful hard to walk on it but needs must today

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've managed a grand total of not very much today, rung doc and she rang me back, Liz left instructions for coq au van, I've hand washed a T shirt, and a cushion cover.


----------



## raynipper

Dentist not too bad as he works like lightening so any pain is very short lived. Repaired two teeth but did indicate if one breaks again it will need another crown.
Bill €63 and I expect about 50% back.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What time was your appointment Ray? 14:30


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha no as no pain.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not today, but I have to go to the docs tomorrow morning, they want samples of everything, plus blood and an ECG already prescribed blood pressure meds as mine has been a bit high for a few day, and as they suspect I now have Angina they don't want to take any risks.

Ho hum, what larks Pip.


----------



## patp

Bloods taken. Visit to builders merchant to confuse us even more about what is available.

Agent rang to update us on the three viewings I handled on Saturday. First one has offered full asking price but only goes on the market themselves today. They do have viewings booked already!
Second one cannot make the asking price so is £20K under but in a very good position as sold to someone in rented.
Third one has offered £5K under asking price because he wants to put a new roof on the garage. Nothing wrong with existing one but he needs it done differently for his business (sign writing). They are sold to another renter I think.
Agent is going to try to get them to increase their offer.

It is so difficult when you have met the people because you get to take a shine to one or the other. The ones we thought were a bit flaky and might be nuisance neighbours for us are in the best position to buy.


----------



## jiwawa

aldra said:


> Dentist this afternoon for me too, then an appointment at the vets
> 
> Sandra


I hope the latter was for Shadow Sandra!! 


patp said:


> It is so difficult when you have met the people because you get to take a shine to one or the other. The ones we thought were a bit flaky and might be nuisance neighbours for us are in the best position to buy.


I guess that's a downside of doing it yourself when you're staying onsite.


----------



## aldra

Yep it was , he has finished his Long term antibiotics and his diarrhoea is worse

His appetite reduced 

Recommenced antibiotics and steroids to increase his appetite 

If it doesn’t work we may well think of letting him go 

But he still loves his short walks, spends a lot of time resting, but enjoys a good bark at the gate 

We will see 

Sandra


----------



## greygit

Physio for me, thank goodness they have AC.:smile2:


----------



## raynipper

Dermo Doc check up.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Yes, Jean, but I do think, as Kev has said, that we do a better job than the agent. We can point out all the advantages, answer all their questions and show some enthusiasm for a house we have lived in and loved for forty years.
Whoever buys it will be our neighbours. You do meet some characters. One, very attractive, lady turned up in a floaty chiffon number that started at the neck and finished with an ankle bracelet. She then proceeded to tell Chris that they needed the garage for the motorbikes and that she had been fixing them up for years! Of course that couple are Chris's choice 

Second viewings from them and the sign writer business couple, who seemed a bit flaky. Both have offered the asking price. The second couple want to put a new roof on the garage for his business. One today and another tomorrow. 

Georgia to the vet for a booster and to discuss spaying her. Might take Molly for a weigh in.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Feeling a bit rough this morning, docs at 11:10 I hope if they find anything they can treat is with none zombie drugs as I can't cope with them.


----------



## raynipper

patp said:


> Yes, Jean, but I do think, as Kev has said, that we do a better job than the agent. We can point out all the advantages, answer all their questions and show some enthusiasm for a house we have lived in and loved for forty years.
> Whoever buys it will be our neighbours. You do meet some characters. One, very attractive, lady turned up in a floaty chiffon number that started at the neck and finished with an ankle bracelet. She then proceeded to tell Chris that they needed the garage for the motorbikes and that she had been fixing them up for years! Of course that couple are Chris's choice
> 
> Second viewings from them and the sign writer business couple, who seemed a bit flaky. Both have offered the asking price. The second couple want to put a new roof on the garage for his business. One today and another tomorrow.


Friend in California Pat has 'listed' his house with an agent thats taking $175,000 fees. But the picture and video presentation is so large in online data I can't see it with our 6mbps internet. The Americans don't think about this problem.

https://www.16780frankave.com/

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Why don't the estate agents over here invest in a 360 camera, I had one a few years ago, I did buy it to sell the house, but they didn't have the tech to use the images.


Nice house but a bit crowded in the plot and too near to other properties.


----------



## raynipper

Our French agents will use a 360 camera and drones but at 6% so they should.
Yes nice house at $3.5 million. But as you say hemmed in but thats what they like and plot value in Silicone Valley is amazing.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Nice but not my cup of tea. Not a fan of open plan. Looks great but I want cosy when the front door is shut. We never entertain so there is no one to impress. One renovation we did ended up open plan and I never felt comfortable when relaxing. A lot of the self builders I talk to online are building huge great places with vaulted ceilings and basements and living areas that go on forever. Then there is the floor to ceiling glass all around. The people in the new house next door have floor to ceiling windows and there are workmen there today putting up an awning. The other houses all have their blinds drawn most of the time. Architects are very good at wowing the neighbours and giving kerb appeal but most of the people on that nine house estate have moved in to their wow house and after nine months or so are looking to move out. One said it costs him a fortune to heat the open plan space. Cleaning the windows is a specialist job. They can't keep the dog in to any area etc etc etc.


----------



## aldra

Not a lot, just had a chat with Barry, he is struggling to get a wifi connection on Arron , vodaphone not really available 

The weather isn’t great but he says it’s a bit brighter today

Sends regards to all

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Busy day so far.

Dermo Doc gave me all clear after lengthy examination of all my body parts and skin. But now need three more scans before we go to Portugal. An IRM 17th. Sept. Echo cardiograph 21st. Sept. Thorax scan 22nd. Nov. Two need blood tests and products bought at Chemist to pump into me. Then all clear till next year.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have just picked up Amlodipine for my BP, and Aspirin for the possible Angina, just waiting for Cardiology to get it's act together, got bloods in two weeks, and an ECG at the same time, Box being measured as I type.


----------



## jiwawa

Which box is that Kev? Hahaha!


----------



## aldra

Blood test Thursday

Apart from nausea and dizziness I’m not doing too bad in tolerance to the new drug

Up tomorrow to three times daily which does concern me a bit

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Telephone.

I have the GCE this morning at 09:10.

I spoke to the Camper repairman last night, he swapped out the Hab control panel from one in a caravan he had in and got the blown air heaters fan working and also the water heater, so I need to order that today but can't as he's not back in the unit until tomorrow and there are at least three different ones which are NOT interchangeable, I could have on by Friday if I ordered today, so it'll be Monday or Tuesday at best now and we are supposed to be going away next Wednesday for two weeks or so.

He has got the fridge working on 230v again, but not gas, he's put some new parts on it but it still won't work on gas, which is the one we need most, tempest fugit an all that.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124856572168?hash=item1d12081908:g:234AAOSwhBNfrSFi


----------



## patp

Another second viewing today. Other than that no much. Might have to go shopping. Why does shopping seem to come around so often?


----------



## raynipper

But you don't HAVE to buy anything Pat. Sadly my wife can't come out of a shop empty handed. It's fatal looking.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I have just picked up Amlodipine for my BP, and Aspirin for the possible Angina, just waiting for Cardiology to get it's act together, got bloods in two weeks, and an ECG at the same time, Box being measured as I type.


I just had a PM from one of our members saying these two meds are not good together, I looked it up and he was spot on. Cheer Mate you may have saved my life.

*Before using aspirin, tell your doctor if you also use amLODIPine. The combination may cause your blood pressure to increase. You may need a dose adjustment or your blood pressure checked more often. Also, if you are already taking the combination and stop taking aspirin, your blood pressure may decrease.*


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The situation has arisen from a practice nurse prescribing one via a doctor, and my cardiac surgeon prescribing the other, unaware of what had already been prescribed.


----------



## patp

Ray, this is food shopping . I hate it. Well, I hate all shopping but this comes round too often. I think it is something to do with not liking cooking?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I hate any kind of shopping nowadays.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GCE cancelled til 5pm, you could die around here somedays.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just got a call from the Doctor, ha says it's fine to take them together, and it's okay with the statins too.


He got very pissed off when I told him the internet said it wasn't good


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I am just about to order the new control panel from deltacomponents.com £140 which felt reasonabubble to me, I'm going to get DHL to do it overnight as we're off next week.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124845719396?hash=item1d11627f64:g:lhsAAOSwxp1f0Lyn


----------



## patp

Some doctors are funny like that  I saw one once who actually wrote down his diagnosis so that I could google it!

Offers on the house coming out of our ears. Just trying to push one of them to offer a bit more as they have sold to a cash buyer.

Thought we would take a break and go out for the day but the weather is a bit gloomy. Might just find a local pub for lunch or something. We forgot to put the bread maker on last night


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It can drag on or it can be manic and all sorted in a few weeks.


----------



## patp

The one came up with that little extra to secure the deal.
Quite glad because the under bidder came for a second viewing and was here for an hour and a half with his inane questions about access to the loft and how big the garage was etc. As he left he said "couldn't care less about the house really just want a large driveway to get my van on!"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Richard Cranium


----------



## patp

Ha ha!


----------



## raynipper

Trouble in Somerset.

https://www.aol.co.uk/news/shops-pubs-forced-closed-somerset-083648971.html

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Love the spelling of sercumstances.


----------



## patp

Poor Cheddar. We had a similar invasion in Norfolk about the same time last year.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We had similar early summer here but not so many.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not doing much today, I fitted a new blade to my compound mitre saw yesterday, (a great bit of kit from Aldi 3 years ago) I had to get a neighbour to help me undo the screw, it was so tight I was worried I might hurt myself. I needed to cut some 3x2 blocks to stick to the bathroom floor under the shower tray, we bought a kit to hide the legs etc under it (£80) a total waste of time, it fits where it touches and bends on warm days, not fit for purpose, it just happens the bottom of the tray is the same height as the top of the skirting in there so I am fitting some more around the tray I offered up some offcuts and it looked okay.

Not doing it today, as mentioned a while ago, I have Spinal Stenosis which is partly a nerve problem, it's been giving me a lot of grief since the first lockdown as I didn't get to walk much and now I can, I can't very much (use it or lose it) it manifests in all kinds of ways, one is my legs and feet are always cold unless I'm in the sun when it's really warm but even then it's only comfortable, so I don't like draughts, guess who's always too warm :roll: others are more off like yesterday, I am seated in the lounge watching TV, and suddenly my left knee throbs, then it really starts to hurt and by bedtime, I'm in quite a lot of pain, feels fine right now, in its place my left foot feels like my sock is bunched up under the ball of my foot so it is uncomfortable to walk on, not sure if it's related but I also get odd smells in my nose, usually I get the same smell for days or even weeks, I can still smell things as normal, I just get a resident smell, lately is cinnamon, I like the smell of cinnamon, but not 24 hours a day. I also get unidentifiable smells too, most irritating.


----------



## patp

House sold to couple who have sold to a cash buyer. She was very keen when she viewed and again at her second viewing. Married to a Kevin . Slightly over the asking price because Richard Cranium offered the asking price. It is awful when you meet them and they have to be disappointed because his wife did love the house. The motorhomer chap was really nice but not big enough accommodation for them but he said some lovely things about the house. They seem such a nice bunch these motorhomers.....
Went out for lunch, to celebrate, at the nearby English Whiskey Distillery. Very nice it was too.

Not much on today. At some stage have to sweep all through the building site as the painter is coming to put the mist coat on the walls and ceilings next week.


----------



## patp

Ouch Kev  Have you passed all these symptoms on to your GP? Could some nerves in the brain related to sense of smell be near the same nerves near the leg ones. They all do have to come down through the C Spine of course. What about physio?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Goodo, digits firmly crossed it goes to the end without hiccups this time Pat.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Ouch Kev  Have you passed all these symptoms on to your GP? Could some nerves in the brain related to sense of smell be near the same nerves near the leg ones. They all do have to come down through the C Spine of course. What about physio?


Not much they can do but give me nerve drugs and if you recall I stopped them and had a hell of a time for about two weeks not long ago, phizzio no good as it's not phizzical. I just have to deal with it, some days better than others, and of course I have type 2 as well which manifests itself in a similar manner, ho hum, I'm still here


----------



## patp

Acupuncture? It is amazing at pain relief!


----------



## raynipper

Misspent youth catching up Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Acupuncture? It is amazing at pain relief!


Tried that Pat, it was like he was sticking pins in me.

No good.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Misspent youth catching up Kev.
> 
> Ray.


I wish, I was quite boring in my youth, this is work related, sitting behind a wheel for 5-6 hours then having to unload, then 5-6 more hours driving back.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We're having Un crapeau dans un trou for tea.


----------



## aldra

Not a lot 
I’m not doing so well at tolerating these new drugs , headaches, stiff neck, nausea, tiredness and generally feeling unwell

It’s not helped that I have a painful flare up of my ankle and foot , I should go for a blood test today but I’m finding it difficult to walk 

Should have been monitored today by phone but cancelled due to sickness and put back to the end of sept , so much for monitoring a potentially dangerous drug, it doesn’t instil a lot of confidence 

That’s three calls from the rheumatologist to check that have now been cancelled , so it seems no one is bothering to monitor the effects of a potent drug 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I finished my last book on kindle earlier. Nowt for it ti download one i have been putting off for a while. Seven pillars of wisdom, by heck this is hard work I'll give ir a bit more but it's not looking like a page turner so far. Its like weight lifting.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nah, not going any further than that, binned it, it was cheap @ 0.49p, I got the three smaller Hogwarts books, read all the proper ones, which made it impossible to watch the films that have been on lately, I do have about 15 real books to read but they're no good in the dark.

I need to work my way through my free ones.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We're having Un crapeau dans un trou for tea.


for some reason it didn't taste very nice, it was okay, just not as usual. I put in what I normally do and did it for the same time at the same temperature so lord knows why.


----------



## raynipper

Been preparing all week for eleven coming to our BBQ today. All planned and provisions ready and now it's raining and looks like it's set in for the day.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Same here, what happened to this August heatwave we were promised?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We went shopping, had a rubbish lunch in the market cafe, how can you feck up egg and chips ffs, Liz had pie and peas, that didn't look very appetising either.

We did a little shop, then had a wander over to Keighley and worth valley railway, we get cheap tickets for living locally, but we've never managed to actually go.

https://filmedinyorkshire.co.uk/locations/keighley-worth-valley-railway/


----------



## patp

Took Georgia to Flyball training. She is doing really well all except that she does not like gob on her tennis balls. We have a light and airy honeycomb ball at home that she prefers. She will chase and pick up a tennis ball but is not keen on retrieving it again once it has gob on it. New Balls Please!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Daft are dogs, they will eat anything which was once inside them though.


Got visitors today (groan) so won't be up to much, I'd like to ring the chap doing the van hoping he got most of it finished yesterday but I think he said he's not expecting the gas valve until tomorrow, besides I didn't like being rung on a Sunday when I was working so I never do it to others, mind you I don't like being rung anytime usually.


----------



## raynipper

Clearing up after last nights BBQ for 11. Hope to have a more leisurely day today.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I know it's just me but I can't imagine anything more awful to have to do, I do have mates, and I enjoy their company, but not often, some I don't see from one year to the next and that was before Covid, I like my own company most of the time.

I started reading Pussers Progress again last night, I forgot I had it on the Kindle.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pussers-Progress-Pusser-Hills-ebook/dp/B004LLIJ6G


----------



## raynipper

It wouldn't happen if it was just me Kev but my wife loves to entertain and I have trouble getting her to limit the numbers.
We are now booked to dine with friends Wed, Thurs, Fri and Sat.................................. so far.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

So does Liz, I just tell her to tell me how it went etc and I stay home, She's just left for a do at Temple Newsome, we only have one life, I don't want to spend it depressed.


----------



## patp

I am with you both on entertaining. I hate it. I always feel that I have to make the people attending a party happy. Of course that is ridiculous but it is how I feel. My mum used to get so stressed when "people" were "coming round" that it put me off for life 
Keep thinking we ought to, eventually, have a house warming party for the new bungalow. I might just go for it (it is our Golden Wedding this year too) and get the local pub to cater.


----------



## raynipper

Personally I would always get away for any big event or celebration. As our wedding anniversary is so close to Christmas I am happy to GO anywhere. Sadly health and Covid stopped that for two years>

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Clearing up after last nights BBQ for 11. Hope to have a more leisurely day today.
> 
> Ray.


I hope you managed to do that without getting too wet Ray!

I must say, you're very much more adventurous than me - I was indoors for coffee with a couple of friends yesterday for the 1st time. Their (massive) airedale was on the other side of the patio doors I'd have preferred were open!


----------



## raynipper

It's Prue really Jean, she just likes the 'party' creating. Mind you age is starting to show some cracks and 12 to 15 are no more. 
Only a slight 20 min shower about 5pm which didn't hold up the cooking outside. 

Personally I don't want to have to fend off any pet when trying to enjoy a meal or even just tea and cakes. Often their owner just sees it as funny but I don't and feel the need to wash my hands all the time.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

I recently organised a surprise lunch for a friend's 70th. I was completely knackered afterwards!! Can't imagine doing entertaining on a regular basis, tho I used to do a fair bit.


----------



## raynipper

Thats what everyone says Jean, plus the expense and work.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Yes I loved my Friday family meal

Then it took Thursday and Friday to prepare it

And Saturday to clear it up 

And the noise levels got too much , everyone seemed to be having a good time except me and Albert who were completely shattered 

I find the large house the same, get up ready to tackle it and fall at the first hurdle, even changing the bed seems a huge deal, it has to be washed and dried, ironed and remade, just about manage it week to week 

And then there is the windows, the hoovering,the kitchen , the wooden floors and I’m already exhausted just thinking about it never mind cleaning it 

At the moment it’s bad I’m finding the new immune suppressants difficult, I’m nauseas headaches dizzy and tired, breathless , my right foot is swollen and painful and I can’t weight bear on it 

Three telephone consultations from the rheumatologist either cancelled or didnt actually materialise to monitor this month, Fridays consultation cancelled , the emergency number didn’t take calls Friday to mon , so I’ve stopped taking the drug

Still unwell but not so nauseas, I’ve Eaton nothing but a bit of toast and a veg oxo drink for days 

I can’t believe that monitoring the effects of a potentially dangerous drug is of no importance 

I phoned pharmacy but she didn’t really know 

Monday, well it’s a BH so so maybe no joy there 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not much today, dunno if the van will be ready or not yet, got ECG at 17:20.


----------



## patp

Ordering some tiles for one bathroom. Taking the samples back to one shop. Then on to the other shop to return samples and order more for the other bathroom. Nothing is straightforward as the two tiles we liked cannot be laid together. Had to search for a match that is slip resistant for the wet room floor. 
Of course, being Norfolk, nothing is on your doorstep. Might make a day of it at the second tile shop as it is in Fakenham which is on the way to the coast.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah go paddle with an ice cream.

I've run out of paint so job stopped, no wheels Liz has gone over to her daughters as she's proper poorly like.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

ECG looked okay to doc, but it's only a moment in time.

Hopingly the van will be ready this afternoon, fitting the new control panel alone made the heater and water heater work, he suspected the gas valve on the fridge but it turned out to be the selector switch wasn't turning something on to enable the gas to stay lit, so for now as he can't source one due to Covid he's going to fit a switch so at least we can use it.

Not sure if this little jaunt is going to come off, Liz's daughter has a surgeons appointment at 10am it's not life threatening but very serious so Liz might not want to go, missing a wedding isn't a biggy is it in the great scheme of things.


----------



## GMJ

Morning team

Got back from our 8 night trip yesterday: all good. We emptied the MH and gave the insides a clean yesterday as always, ready for our next trip next week.

Mrs GMJ has an appt to get her head sharpened this morning in Llandeilo so I'll nip to Carmarthen and do the food shopping. After that it's gardening all the way for me provided the weather holds.


----------



## patp

Sorry to hear about Liz's daughter, Kev and that it might affect your travel plans.

Graham you make me feel tired with your energy but then you are only a Spring chicken 

I am going for a massage! Lot of stress in this here household. I will then let Chris know if she is any good. Not sure he will be allowed though? I will ask her.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's a shame but she is really a lovely girl and she's more important than a few days away, trouble is this is a reoccurrence and last time it took over a year to sort out, sods law innit like.


----------



## patp

Yeah and you wouldn't really enjoy your trip


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oh, I would Pat, my memory is such that I forget stuff quickly, not a caring thing just a self-preservation thing since I was a very small child.


----------



## patp

That's interesting Kev? I have always had a bad memory. Does it relate back to childhood sometimes then?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I was an abused child, and I think it's just a trick my mind developed to allow me to survive, unfortunately, it has stopped me from learning a lot of things, (I am a monkey see monkey do type) Liz says I'm on the autistic spectrum somewhere, I deffo have ADD, maybe a few other acronyms too, it's not an intelligence thing, I'm not thick but can be, social graces are not my thing, I don't have a filter in conversation so don't mix well, Liz puts up with a lot as I don't grasp some of what to her is funny, I find demeaning and not just to me, others too.


I'm a very weird old bear, she's a bit odd too, she's never wrong or sorry.


----------



## patp

Sorry to hear that Kev. People think we should "get over it" but nothing can be more difficult. "Show me the child until he is seven and I will show the man" is so true. My mental abuse came about more when I was a teenager but started fairly early on in a surreptitious way (being left outside in my pram in winter!). My middle brother suffered too.
Been talking to the owner of a nursery recently and she sees it still. Why are there no parenting classes in school? A lot of the ills affecting society could be nipped in the bud then.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Get over it, last time someone said that to me I showed them what abuse looks like, they forget (or don't realise) that you have to repress your feelings to survive, and a consequence of that is instant anger, I don't always handle that well, in fact, I rarely do.

Liz abuses me, not physically, and not on purpose, but it still rankles when she makes a joke at my expense then says (it was a joke) no it wasn't it was you using your intelligence to make fun of me, just like kids get in school, being 71 doesn't make it less abusive.

Remember last week we had a rubbish meal in a cafe, egg n chips, the chips were so bad I couldn't eat them, so she said a £3 egg, my hackles went up immediately because it felt like a criticism, (I can take criticism if it's appropriate or constructive) another joke apparently.

I do feel like going sometimes of course, but it's not her, it's like a switch has been flipped over the last couple of years, she too is quite ill most of the time with ME and arthritis, and other stuff so not in the best of minds herself some days, I'd miss the daft tart anyway, and I'm not up for training a new one.


----------



## patp

Same here Kev. Touches a raw nerve when people take digs at you. Also when they see you managing your life and criticize the way you do it without realising it makes you feel "safe".


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

good news at last, the van is ready, £175, I think that is pretty good to say he's had it for over a week, had the fridge out and on a bench, plus he drove an hour each way to look at it here and spent an hour on it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Same here Kev. Touches a raw nerve when people take digs at you. Also when they see you managing your life and criticize the way you do it without realising it makes you feel "safe".


It is amazing the effect it has on me in my adult life, I do not like doors left open, or slammed, lights off in rooms not used, I put things down gently, I try to do things efficiently, I try to be neat and tidy (Nah I don't I'm crap at tidy) I hate to see people or places criticized despite being guilty of it myself, I am not perfect, nor do I want to be.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> good news at last, the van is ready, £175, I think that is pretty good to say he's had it for over a week, had the fridge out and on a bench, plus he drove an hour each way to look at it here and spent an hour on it.


Good news Kev

Any plans for any trips?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well if you didn't keep buggering off you would have known wouldn't you eh eh.

We did have plans to go to a wedding (stupid people ) in Stirling, we were going up a few days early, then stay up for a couple of weeks, but it may be off due to Lizs daughter probably going to go under the knife.


----------



## GMJ

Ah I see.

i thought I'd ask now as we are off again next Monday


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pudsey_Bear said:


> good news at last, the van is ready, £175, I think that is pretty good to say he's had it for over a week, had the fridge out and on a bench, plus he drove an hour each way to look at it here and spent an hour on it.


I forgot, he also figured out why the water heater and fires fan didn't work too and has fitted a new control panel, which I bought off eBay, £147 delivered to his unit.

I am happy to recommend this lad.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Ah I see.
> 
> i thought I'd ask now as we are off again next Monday


Place is tidier without you anyway, go on bugger off see if I care.


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> My mental abuse came about more when I was a teenager but started fairly early on in a surreptitious way (being left outside in my pram in winter!).


I'm don't think leaving the pram outside in winter has anything to do with abuse Pat - quite the reverse! It was seen as a way to give the baby healthy fresh air. And TBH it was probably healthier outside than in with all the fumes, soot n dust from a coal fire.

I'm the youngest of 3 n I think we were all parked outside in our prams.


----------



## Matchlock

Pudsey_Bear said:


> It is amazing the effect it has on me in my adult life, I do not like doors left open, or slammed, lights off in rooms not used, I put things down gently, I try to do things efficiently, I try to be neat and tidy (Nah I don't I'm crap at tidy) I hate to see people or places criticized despite being guilty of it myself, I am not perfect, nor do I want to be.


Sounds like me and thee could be brothers Kev:smile2:


----------



## raynipper

Hitler stuffed my childhood and made what I am today. But I didn't realise it till I was well into my teens. 
Then Harold Wilson stuffed my career. Then Ted Heath stuffed my business and made my distrust everyone. 
The FSA and The Treasury stuffed my retirement savings. Then the unemployment service stuffed my pension credits.
And now the minority of sheep voted to totally stuff the rest of our life in France.
Grumpy who me.??

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Matchlock said:


> Sounds like me and thee could be brothers Kev:smile2:


Hmm, not keen on brothers, mine used to show off in front of his girlfriend punching me on the arm, dead legs etc, 10 years older than me so just a bully, til I had enough and chinned him he went down and hit his head, spark out I thought I'd killed him, he never bothered me after that and was actually a bit wary.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Place is tidier without you anyway, go on bugger off see if I care.


...careful!

Don't forget I'm up your way soon and I know where you live!


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Hmm, not keen on brothers, mine used to show off in front of his girlfriend punching me on the arm, dead legs etc, 10 years older than me so just a bully, til I had enough and chinned him he went down and hit his head, spark out I thought I'd killed him, he never bothered me after that and was actually a bit wary.


One of mine used to beat me up when my parents went out. I had to lock myself in the toilet all night to be safe.

It was many years later in the 90's when I managed to get on the opposite rugby team to him when I played in France. It is fair to say I wiped him out more than once...all totally legally of course!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Revenge is a dish better eaten cold.


----------



## GMJ

Busy day today.

Did the shopping then after lunch we went for a walk. then I did my exercises before a couple of hours in the garden. Mowing and cutting back done so it's weeding for the rest of the week....annoying as the 3rd Test starts tomorrow. 

We can't get radio reception otherwise I'd listen to it outside whilst working.


----------



## Drew

"We can't get radio reception otherwise I'd listen to it outside whilst working".

You should be able to get in on your iPhone or pad Graham, or whatever you use over the internet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Get a radio app and plug the earphones in or it wont work.


----------



## raynipper

Try a bit of peace and quiet listening to nature G.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Another busy day today. 

I plan to try and get in the garden for an hour first thing to make a start on the weeding. Then I have to drop Mrs GMJ into Llandeilo for another appt. While she is there I have to nip to Carmarthen again to run a few errands including picking up my wedding ring which has had to be resized (3 sizes smaller!!!) since I lost a load of weight. I lost it while were were up in north Wales recently and was really lucky that someone found it and handed it in at the place we had visited that morning!

Cricket on the telly when we get back but that'll be interrupted by a walk after lunch; doing some exercises; and then more gardening I suspect.

Having to cram all these things into a short period of time is the price I pay for going away so much...

...but I wouldn't change that though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Picking the van up this morning.


----------



## GMJ

Drew said:


> "We can't get radio reception otherwise I'd listen to it outside whilst working".
> 
> You should be able to get in on your iPhone or pad Graham, or whatever you use over the internet.


I'm not sure that I'd pic up the internet on our tablet outside the house though.

Tbh I'll do without as I'm always on the move out there and have to move 2 buckets as well as my kneeling pad and tools. I'll do as Ray says and listen to nature...and usually my own creaking and groaning!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Shirt pocket, phone, app, wired ear buds, should pick it up fine, I use it up in Scotland when I can't get it otherwise, worth a try.


----------



## GMJ

This is shirt off weather for me Kev plus I wear old T shirts and polos neither of which have pockets.

Good thinking tho.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not beaten yet mate.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/383866386179?hash=item5960383703:g:jQQAAOSwtmhf3jF5


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

As Eric used to say.

"Get out of that without moving"


----------



## GMJ

A couple of rubber bands would do the trick without the cost I reckon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tight arsed tart


----------



## patp

jiwawa said:


> I'm don't think leaving the pram outside in winter has anything to do with abuse Pat - quite the reverse! It was seen as a way to give the baby healthy fresh air. And TBH it was probably healthier outside than in with all the fumes, soot n dust from a coal fire.
> 
> I'm the youngest of 3 n I think we were all parked outside in our prams.


Well, Jean, it put me in hospital with bronchitis at six months old. Perhaps she left me out a little too long? Yes, it was common but only on nice days I think.


----------



## raynipper

Mum couldn't put me out in my pram with all those Doodlebugs raining down.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Painter arrives today to put on the "mist coat" with a sprayer. Then we have to settle on the colours we want. All getting a bit hairy to have to choose carpet and wall colours in an empty place.
Electricians have bugged up the schedule by having some workers go down with covid. Am hoping the painter agrees to working alongside them otherwise we will have to re schedule everyone  Once you lose them, especially tilers, they take weeks to fit you back in again. Carpenter is great and a nice guy but communication is not his strong point


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I am currently sat in the van waiting for the breakdown truck, clutch pedal is on the floor.


----------



## raynipper

Not having a lot of luck with that van Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dont rub it in.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I am currently sat in the van waiting for the breakdown truck, clutch pedal is on the floor.


Sorry to hear that Kev!

That happened to us once in Spain - we had a TEC on a Ford base, so a high MH anyway. Then on the back of a high-ish trailer, with us having to sit in the back of the MH, swinging n swaying over a long, long stretch of dug-up road. I really thought our time had come!

Hopefully your journey will be less dramatic!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It just got worse, truck arrived eventually looking for black Audi A6 on a different road. I now have to wait another hour for a different truck 
I can't even tell Liz as shes having a bad time of things too just now.


----------



## patp

Nooooo!


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Tight arsed tart


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I am currently sat in the van waiting for the breakdown truck, clutch pedal is on the floor.


Sorry to hear that mate. Any prognosis yet on the problem?


----------



## raynipper

I bet he has gone off for a burger.:grin2:
I actually refused to join some friends today for lunch as I'm feeling the 'pressure' of dining out a little too much. And with lunch and dinner booking for tomorrow, I though take a break.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

the pedal is on the floor so it's not the clutch itself which is what I thought as it never slips, so it's at the garage waiting for a slave cylinder, no one keeps them anymore as parts are so diverse, it'll be there 10ish I'll ring at 11 ish to see what's happening.

Finally got home about 4pm, liz (Mrs cup half empty) seconds later, so had to go through it all again but at least she's not had the burden all day.


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha, last time I had a clutch go to the floor it was the 'outer' of the Bowden cable had pulled through the bulkhead. Had to fashion a large split washer to retain it after driving home in 2nd. gear.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Ha ha, last time I had a clutch go to the floor it was the 'outer' of the Bowden cable had pulled through the bulkhead. Had to fashion a large split washer to retain it after driving home in 2nd. gear.
> 
> Ray.


I'm in awe of you guys who can make do n mend, like my Dad could do. Last time my clutch went to the floor it was because I had to reverse up a Spanish village street which had got progressively narrower then completely banjaxed us by having a 90° turn at the bottom with absolutely no width to play with. We were on the only route thro the village but the locals were very tolerant as we got hauled out by a digger called up from the nearby roadworks. I think we were better than their TV fix for the evening!


----------



## baldlygo

I always take a camera or phone when going in our garden. This morning I went to do some basic pruning. Cut a twig and saw these caterpillars. Posted a snap on Entomologie France Facebook page and was informed they were Chenille de Phalera (la bucéphale). A moth that has a big downturned head giving it its common name which means Ox Head. It is also famous as the name of Alexander the Greats horse. Brings to life my gardening


----------



## jiwawa

There have to be SOME upsides to gardening! Don't get me wrong, I love to SEE a nice garden. But I have zero interest in the work required to produce one.


----------



## patp

Gardening makes me nervous. I hate it when the plants die. If I feed and water an animal it is more than likely that it will live. Put a plant in and feed and water it and it might decide to die! People tell me to just plant another one or try a different position etc but if I want that one there I want it there! This latin naming is also really off putting.


----------



## baldlygo

jiwawa said:


> There have to be SOME upsides to gardening! Don't get me wrong, I love to SEE a nice garden. But I have zero interest in the work required to produce one.


I tend to agree :smile2: I'm not keen on gardening but I love being in the garden. For me to plant something is a death sentence for the poor plant.


----------



## jiwawa

baldlygo said:


> For me to plant something is a death sentence for the poor plant.


Me too. I inherited black fingers from my mother!


----------



## dghr272

jiwawa said:


> baldlygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me to plant something is a death sentence for the poor plant.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. I inherited black fingers from my mother!
Click to expand...

My MiL had really great green fingers, sadly her daughters fingers mutated into greenfly fingers. 😢

Terry


----------



## GMJ

I managed an hour in the garden before we had to head out and the weeding went really well. It just shows that the hard work I did last summer plus the 'little and often' approach works. I still filled 2 buckets worth though but most of that was ripping/cutting back tbh.

I need another hour to do the other half and then that'll be a first sweep of the weeding. I mowed the lawns yesterday and did some cutting back. I'll mow them again on Sunday before we head off on Monday.

The only problem is that I have nearly filled the green bin which was emptied yesterday. I'll have to ask my kindly neighbour who mows the lawns when we are away, if he will put the green bin out for us.


----------



## aldra

Not a lot
been really unwell the last couple of monthsAnd no one to contact 

Rheumatologist shut down, no one monitor,img my new immune suppressant drug 

All contacts unable to contact till the end of sept 

Two months after I began the treatment 

It’s a bit late when you can’t tolorate the drug

Emergency line, can’t respond for several days because of staff shortage

My right hand and foot swollen and of no use , in extreme pain 

Pals , complaint don’t answer 

Do I feel confident you bet I don’t 

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Mrs GMJ has yet another appt in Llandeilo this morning (dentist) but I don't need to go to Carmarthen today. I'll pick up our prescriptions and get a ball of wool as Mrs GMJ is going to knit me a beanie!

Should get back home in time for the start of day 2 of the cricket. Yesterday was excellent so hopefully we will continue in that vein today.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I hope the van will be ready today so we can at least hope to get off, yesterday was a PITA it is lucky that it was only the slave cylinder that has gone, and it is the outside of the gearbox type or we'd be going nowhere for at least a week.

Of course, I had to go through it all with Liz, which didn't help, and we were going to use the van to pick up a king size bed base for her sone last night, which proved a difficult task as we couldn't get through to the seller to sort out a different time.

We decided to go out for tea as were both wrecked, so went to a pub and had a meal, took them 40 minutes to bring it to the table so just a really ****e day all round really as Lizs daughter didn't get into theatre so she'd not eaten since the night before, hopefully, she'll get in this morning, I'm going to have to shoot out and do a little shop as Liz will be going over to Leeds soonly.

Fingers crossed today is marginally better than yesterday as my tether is a bit stretched.


----------



## GMJ

Good luck with today Kev


----------



## patp

Bungalow looks like a fairy has sprinkled wonder dust all over it  The painter has sprayed a skim coat of white over all the walls and ceiling. 
I now have to concentrate hard on choosing colours. It is so hard because no firm decisions have been made on floor coverings yet. Very tempted to go for a neutral colour all through but I know it will never change then no matter what promises we make to ourselves that we will decorate each room individually.

BT should come today to install phone line. Just hope they don't cut the house off!


----------



## GMJ

Most of our bungalow is done in Dulux Egyptian Cotton. The previous owners had it everywhere and we like it. I have changed the colour in some rooms in the last 3 years since we moved in but also refreshed it in others however we still have it in our main living areas.


----------



## raynipper

Do you mean Beige G.?

Ray.


----------



## patp

When we had the house decorated a few years ago I asked the painters for suggestions and they suggested Dulux Natural Hessian because, they said, it goes very well with natural wood of which we do have lots. I have loved it but it feels a bit weird just copying it into the bungalow. I see that it is not dissimilar to Egyptian Cotton


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Magnolia, yuk, brilliant white (which never is for long) yuk.

Cherry pink or apple blossom white are actually nice, they even made a tune out of it.






for the unejicatid

Lyrics
It's cherry pink and apple blossom white
When your true lover comes your way
It's cherry pink and apple blossom white
The poets say The story goes that once a cherry tree
Beside an apple tree did grow
And there a boy once met his bride to be
Long long ago The boy looked into her eyes, it was a sight to enthrall
The breezes joined in their sighs, the blossoms started to fall
And as they gently carressed, the lovers looked up to find
The branches of the two trees were intertwined And that is why the poets always write
If there's a new moon bright above
It's cherry pink and apple blossom white
When you're in love


----------



## patp

Video has been censored Kev!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

it should say watch on YouTube Pat.


----------



## jiwawa

Sandra, Kev-hope your day/month/year improves dramatically, soon!

Mine did - last night I discovered I'd no hot water but plenty heating (after a very hot day too!) and the remote controller wasn't connecting. Tried a whole lot but eventually had to get the boiler man in. 

Turns out the diverter was kaput. But that didn't solve the controller problem - he admitted he didn't know much about them. We fiddled n read n listened to the Internet and gave up. He wasn't long gone when hey presto, it all decided to play ball! Well, I think so.

Managed to get a shower at my son's while down to see the wee granddaughter off to 1st day in P3... Where has all the time gone?!


----------



## GMJ

Morning

After a lazy day yesterday it's bungalow cleaning this morning followd by the second half of the weeding in the garden. After lunch it'll be a walk then exercises and hopefully then catch some cricket on the telly.

I started making a curtain for the MH yesterday which will attach to the bulkhead above the cab and then wrap around the back of the front seats when they are swivelled. The idea is purely to smarten up the front of the MH so we don't sit and look at the dashboard, steering wheel and binnacle when lounging out. I cut the material yesterday and glued the velcro to it (it is sitting under numerous books and weights at the mo in order to set). Hopefully I'll get time to try that today and make any amendments that are needed to it when up.


----------



## raynipper

More dining with friends again today. Whew, roll on winter but cancel Christmas.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The day got worse as it went on, Lizs daughter in a right state as she's still not been down? to the theatre, I went down to pick up the van and they refused to release the van until I'd paid for it, I've been going there since the 80s and considered the owner a sort of friend as I've taken all cars and vans there. he spit his dummy out because I had taken Lizs car to another garage to have the service done as they were nearer and they could fit it in, and it was that garage I rang when I broke down, he couldn't fit me in so rang the garage where it was repaired, and he just said "one of my customers" I am not one of his customers any more than I am one of Morrisons customers, IE we go to wherever we like to fill our needs, talk about petty, anyway, I blew up, it had to happen this week it's been hell.

What really gets to me is that the work there lately has been really poor, the place has loads of motorhomes which are possibly from all the times I have recommended the place over the last few years, I had a van on a Sprinter chassis a while back, turned out to be a real ****, it had turbo problems or something, it'd been in and supposedly fixed, so I sold it on eBay, I drove it down to Bournemouth, and it was touch and go I got there, I told the buyer it was acting up and he was a mechanic and he suspected the turbo, so I knocked £1k off the price and he was happy, prior to that my self build broke down in Kilmarnock, got it recovered to the same garage, the crankshaft pulley had parted and the back half had drilled a hole in the cam chain cover and it had oil pumping out, it got fixed, not cheap, we sold it a few months later, I get a phone call a few months after that, the crankshaft pulley had gone again, I don't know why but I never mentioned it to him, the vans ahd gone so I didn't see the point, but Autotec in Keighley will never see a penny of ours again and I won't be sending anyone there either.

Rant over, good to get it out.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Morning
> 
> After a lazy day yesterday it's bungalow cleaning this morning followd by the second half of the weeding in the garden. After lunch it'll be a walk then exercises and hopefully then catch some cricket on the telly.
> 
> I started making a curtain for the MH yesterday which will attach to the bulkhead above the cab and then wrap around the back of the front seats when they are swivelled. The idea is purely to smarten up the front of the MH so we don't sit and look at the dashboard, steering wheel and binnacle when lounging out. I cut the material yesterday and glued the velcro to it (it is sitting under numerous books and weights at the mo in order to set). Hopefully, I'll get time to try that today and make any amendments that are needed to it when up.


I need a new frock if you have the time G.

I did all the recovering of the sofas in the self build, and really enjoyed doing it but was glad when the last stitch was in.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I need a new frock if you have the time G.
> 
> I did all the recovering of the sofas in the self build, and really enjoyed doing it but was glad when the last stitch was in.


No stitching Kev just gluing velcro to a piece of material 2m x 1.5m. I wanted 2m x 2m but Dunelm didn't have any so the curtain wont reach to the floor but that's not really an issue tbh. I do need to put it up and fettle it when in position as we have a drop down TV which will need to be on the proper side of it. It works in my minds eye so fingers crossed....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bon Chance mate.


----------



## patp

Blimey Kev! Hope you have a better day today.

Sandra, can you not get your GP practice to chase up the consultant for you? They are supposed to be our health advocates after all.

Freezer broke down, Molly, the half crippled eleven year old Greyhound, got after a Muntjac deer and is now a fully crocked up Greyhound, trouble with BT again  . BT were supposed to come and get the bungalow connected. All I got was an email to tell me I was all up and running and my new number is bla bla bla! There is not phone line let alone phone for anyone to answer should you ring that new number!
Spent another hour on the phone, this time to Ireland, with a very nice chap in the technical department. He has sent an e message to Openreach. The general public cannot contact Openreach. He tried to explain to them that it is a new build that needs a new line laying out from the pole in the road. I won't hold my breath.

Daughter and granddaughter coming today for a few days. Be nice to have a distraction.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

There is a lot of bad luck going around, I' have set moves afoot to see if I can re-address the balance, but we're going to put it behind us as not doing is pointless.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just went down to fit a new washer pump to the van, GRRRRRR totally the wrong part, I ordered it a week or so ago, so now I have to wait (not going anywhere are we) for the replacement.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Aha, could my luck be turning, I just got a refund for the washer pump, I've sent them the VIN so hopingly I'll get the right one next time.


----------



## patp

Send some of your luck this way please Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think the postage would cripple you PAt.


----------



## patp

Probly get delivered to the wrong address


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Found another pump, £8 delivery 28 October, err no ta.

Got another for Tuesday.


----------



## GMJ

My curtain idea v1 has not worked. I forgot that when the material gets put behind the seats it naturally pulls away from the sides. Therefore v2 will be 4m wide with the centre 2m being velcro'ed. Putting the material behind the seats should then take up the extra 1m on each side. That's the theory anyway....

Aside from that garden all weeded and exercises done. No walk today as Mrs GMJ's leg is dragging a bit so best not chance it. Watching cricket and organising our Spanish trip in January...bliss!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hope the boss is a bit better tomorrow.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks mate.

She's quite chipper but best not to push it as we are away from Monday so wouldn't want to start our trip 'oop north' off on a bad foot (literally!)


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> ..... so the curtain wont reach to the floor but that's not really an issue tbh.


I think it might be Graham - in the winter anyway, the windscreen area can be very cold, the cold air drops and filters under your nice new curtain to turn your feet to blocks of ice!


----------



## patp

As Jean says. You might even want to line them? Or even line them with thermal lining?


----------



## jiwawa

My own front curtain (across the A-class screen) is made of thermal lining only. Also held in place with industrial strength stick-on velcro.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

I'm giving the MJ a wash this morning prior to our trip away on Monday. Then it'll be cricket on the telly for me and I'll do some exercises this afternoon.


----------



## GMJ

jiwawa said:


> I think it might be Graham - in the winter anyway, the windscreen area can be very cold, the cold air drops and filters under your nice new curtain to turn your feet to blocks of ice!


No Jean as I said in my original post on this, the curtain is purely cosmetic and not for heat retention. We have Silver Screens outside the MH and don't unduly suffer from draughts with this MH. In our last one we used a throw to cover the binnacle which worked a treat and if required I'd do that again (not required yet after 2 winters).

It does help that we can set our heating to come as it has a timer, so in winter I have it coming on around 4.30 as I get up at 6.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not a lot planned, I may wander down to the Garage, could do with a 6kg Calor too but no rush, I'm a bit peeved as we were supposed to be away in the wilds of Jockshire by now   Lizs friend who's son is getting married today up in Stirling has had a terrible year, she was in a head on with a stolen motorcycle, no helmet went right under her 4x4 he didn't make it, and she's been getting PTSD from that, she already has what I would describe as serious medical issues ongoing, then two weeks ago some doddering idiot ran her and her grandson over in a car park, they were on the pavement, she has some serious injuries from that now, but she's gone up for the wedding so my thoughts are with her today, so we should be grateful for small murphys.

Lizs daughter finally got into surgery and she went home last night so now we possibly have a long recovery to get through.


----------



## GMJ

Motorhome washed and exercises done so I'm settling down now for a whole day of watching the cricket. Mrs GMJ still a bit crook so no walk at lunchtime either.


----------



## baldlygo

There have been trailers and caravans but today is the first time I've ever toe'd a butterfly :wink2: :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well I thought I was having a quiet day, yeah right, had to move a kingsize wooden bed base, then a huge 4 door wardrobe in two trips so 3 lots of risk to the inside of the Moho, not good for my heart or back.


I'm too buggered to look for any damage.


----------



## patp

Not a good start as Molly, the decrepit greyhound, took a turn for the worse with her injuries being unable to put one leg down and t'other three legs are no much cop either. Off to the vet's via long roadwork diversions down narrow country lanes. He is quite worried about her as one cut has interfered with the ligaments and joint. Antibiotics prescribed and keep up with the pain relief.

Daughter, Son in Law and Granddaughter arrived to a missing me which reminded her of her childhood as I was always up the vet's or nursing one or other of our menagerie. 

Off to a bar b q at my brother's this afternoon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hope the pup will be ok, go eat that burned raw food


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> It does help that we can set our heating to come as it has a timer, so in winter I have it coming on around 4.30 as I get up at 6.


What a profligate Graham!! I have mine coming on 10mins before I surface!


----------



## jiwawa

baldlygo said:


> There have been trailers and caravans but today is the first time I've ever toe'd a butterfly /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_wink.png /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_wink.png


Much less painful, I imagine!

Pat, I hope Molly improves soon - is that all as a result of her thinking she was a young thing the other day?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Phew!! Scorchio here today, I just made myself a pint-size Frappe, Wunderbar.


----------



## GMJ

jiwawa said:


> What a profligate Graham!! I have mine coming on 10mins before I surface!


Not my problem when on a site with an electric hook up.

Different matter when we have to use gas....


----------



## jiwawa

I was on a CL recently n the charges were £10 without electricity, £15 with. Who uses that amount of electricity in 24hrs?!

I think even in the depths of winter I use less that 2l gas in 24hrs so around £1.50. Considerably less in summer.


----------



## GMJ

Mrs GMJ is a very cold morsel and does like it warm. I agree though, that is some electricity to use. 

Typically in Spain when we go down there for Jan and Feb, ACSI sites charge around 0.35/0.45€ per Kw of electricity. You get 4 Kw free and pay on top of that. For a 2 week stay we use around 10Kw on top of our allotted 4Kw, so no drama's really. I use the gas to heat water and if we need some heating in the evening or morning, as the Truma on electric is pretty useless at the front on our long MH (8.7m).


----------



## patp

Yes, Jean, she forgot that she is eleven with mammary tumours and not one good leg of the four she started with. The vet is quite worried about her as one of the cuts is quite deep and he doesn't want the infection that has started to get into the joint. She hasn't risen from her bed for most of the day which is quite unusual as she follows me everywhere if I allow it.

The bar b q was very nice and all well cooked. They live by a river and have a visiting swan called swanney


----------



## GMJ

Bore da

Head sharpening and beard trimming first thing. Then off to Carmarthen food shopping. Then loading the MH with clothes etc ready for our trip tomorrow. As the cricket finished early yesterday I'll hopefully catch the Grand Prix later.

I might even have a beer too as I haven't had one since last weekend!


----------



## patp

Hoping to go to the zoo with Granddaughter today. She had a very bad night so we will see.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hoping to avoid anything strenuous, I was threatened with a day out today so I'll see how that goes.

Yesterday I finally got around to fitting two door handles to the corner unit in our kitchen, they have been sat looking at me for months, but now done and memsahib didn't notice so I'll say nowt for now/


----------



## raynipper

Decided to check and replace the batteries in all 11 remote controls. Big job. Thats after dog poop patrol.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I thought you'd have got the lion poop by now Ray.


----------



## raynipper

It's too spasmodic Kev and such a large area. Land mines are the answer but it's only been my wife thats triggered it so far.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ideas











The basic principle is to make it so they don't like the smell or can smell where they have been before.


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Kev but we have 3,000 sq.m. And having to renew after rain would become another full time job.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I thought it was just bit at the front where you had the problem.

Gates? electric fence?


----------



## GMJ

Air rifle?


----------



## raynipper

Gates and fence would have to be vast Kev. Plus would have to dismantle the electric fence for visitors every day. 
I would love to use some deterrent like an air gun but in the last two or three months I have never been able to see the dame dogs. 
I'm sure the daughter of a neighbour just lets her dog or dogs free to roam in the early hours in the large field beside us. But of course the dogs like our mown lawns and not the spikey cut fields. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

In that case, go round and shoot her.


How's it going with the nutter across the road?


----------



## raynipper

Trouble is she has denied it Kev. And until I can catch her in the act it's difficult.
Nutter still glares but we ignore. But we have a camper coming to stay next week for a day or so. No doubt she will be out taking pics and notes. But I have already mentioned it to the Mayor and he is OK with it. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Totally changing the subject for a minute but neighbours just reported that they saw a pair of otters playing in our river just up from our bungalow. I haven't seen them myself yet.


----------



## patp

Exciting Graham!

Ray, I had some success with putting a plastic box labelled "Free Poo Bags" on the verge by the entrance to the bridle path opposite. It is a favoured dog walking area and very convenient for me and my dogs. The Parish Council have put a "be nice in the countryside" sign up but no poo bin! My "Free Poo Bags" was very successful as I have not seen any poo for a long while now. It would be better, of course, if there was a bin but, to be practical in our case, it would have to be half way down the bridle path and then emptying becomes a problem. My solution is working for now though.


----------



## GMJ

Another nature bulletin...

I just went up into my attic room and found a bat up there! Alive and screaming at me ...well chirping anyway.

I put it out in the woodpile under the cover so it's dark. It can get out of there easy enough too when it wants.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You bluddy Welsh are weird buggers, why for do you have a woodpile in your attic, I've suspected the bats for a while mind.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We've been out bears since 11ish, went oer to Colne to look at some wardrobes, then for luncheon @ Bannisters, ugh, then a leisurely drive around unknown roads towards Skiptonia, had a Coffee and cakeybread, wandered some more on foot, had to quit that bottom of the old back was breaking, Co-Op on the way home fro bread and milk, Memsahib was on good behaviour too.


----------



## GMJ

Bore da!

I just have to load the food in the fridge and the Mrs in the MH and then we are off on our grand tour of northern England for the next 34 nights.

Bridgnorth - York - Bridlington - Durham - Northumberland - Masham - Southport - Bala

We are looking forward to it, Fingers crossed we get an Indian Summer!


----------



## patp

Had a nice day yesterday at a local petting zoo where the highlight of granddaughter's day was the indoor ball pit. It is apparently, very good for their muscle development! Lunch at the local pub was very nice too


----------



## GMJ

GMJ said:


> Another nature bulletin...
> 
> I just went up into my attic room and found a bat up there! Alive and screaming at me ...well chirping anyway.
> 
> I put it out in the woodpile under the cover so it's dark. It can get out of there easy enough too when it wants.


Update...

the bat is no longer where I put it so hopefully it has found a new gaff to sleep...until it makes its way back to my attic!

Anyway I'm off soon so I'll see you all in October


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hope the weather improves when you get up here. Its all greay and drizzling right now.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Gates and fence would have to be vast Kev.
> Ray.


How come you have such a huge portion of the Hameau Ray ? 


GMJ said:


> Bridgnorth - York - Bridlington - Durham - Northumberland - Masham - Southport - Bala
> 
> We are looking forward to it, Fingers crossed we get an Indian Summer!


Have a great time Graham - pop in from time to time.


----------



## jiwawa

I've come up to Letterkenny for the night (anyone who knows Letterkenny will be flabbergasted by that statement!!) to have my MH serviced tomorrow.

I was feeling a bit yeuch on Saturday (headache n nausea) which I duly reported on the Zoe symptoms app. On Sunday they asked me to take a PCR. So I'm thinking if I get it delivered Monday I can do it before I leave. Completely forgetting that I also needed the result before I should have my MH done. So having booked a postal I then tried again for a drive-in, and got it for half an hour later!

7.20 this morning I got the negative result (very impressed.)

So now I have a kit delivered... I did try to cancel but it seems it's not possible. Don't know what to do with that... Anyone know?


----------



## raynipper

Dunno Jean. It just arrived.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Now things have settled down ches bear, I'll try out the water and blown air heater today, then I need to go and get a couple of 6kg Calor, I want to fit refillable but Liz seems to think we wouldn't get out money back, although that has never been the point for me, peace of mind is the reason I've usually fitted it and I think it adds value and makes it more saleable when the time comes, happy to take opinions on that one.

1 x 6kg kit about £170.

6kg Calor (17kg) £24.50 why not make the lockers bigger as 13kg (25kg) is only £35.70.

Despite this angle, the fridge lit and runs fine, but we have never had an angle problem so never worried to much about parking level, it also runs with the engine on too.


----------



## patp

We fitted refillable and never regretted it Kev.

We are on Molly watch as she is very very lame on the injured leg and not looking too happy. Most Greyhounds are not very stoical so I must bear that in mind. Vets are crazy busy at the moment so don't want to bother them unless necessary.

Freezer technician should come this morning and BT (!) man this afternoon to survey for new phone line in bungalow. I tried the phone already because last time he was due they cut us off and he did not come anyway!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Thanks, Pat

Hope the pup improves.


----------



## jiwawa

We also fitted refillable - after trying to lug an empty 13kg out of the gas locker from within the garage - and worse still, lifting a full 13kg in. Once was definitely enough!!

Never regretted it. Tho with the apparent loss of some LPG points I might regret having a double system.


----------



## patp

Yes, that is a point, Jean. The pumps are hard to find. We have an Esso garage in Thetford that is a franchise and he keeps an LPG pump. I think it might be only franchisees and independents that do now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I use this app for some reason a search didn't bring it up, it's updated regularly with new places, closed one and price changes.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.onthefencedevelopment.fill_lpg

https://www.filllpg.co.uk/

Map

https://www.filllpg.co.uk/?page=lpg.php


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Maps is a bit slow to populate when zoomed in close.


----------



## jiwawa

I use the myLPG.eu app. It seems more responsive than yours Kev.

It's only as accurate as the users make it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes, I'll look at that but Filllpg is updated when anyone inputs info which is usually every day, no change = no input.

Yesterday was quite stressful in the van, I tried to light the fridge, nope, tried the hob, nope, ah thinks I must have run out of gas as the hob was fine the other day, get to Calor, seems the bottle I was on and turned on was only slightly below full by weight, so changed to the new one and tried again, no hob, waited for ages for gas to come through, still no on the fridge too so I came home, and had a cup of mint tea.

I went back down later, double checked all the taps, which were all on, still no hob, then for some reason the hob lit, I'd held the knob open for ages as the pipes had been open, same with the fridge, after a while I checked the fridge again and it eventually lit, I left it overnight and checked this morning and it was still working temp in fridge 4c in the freezer -3c so all ok, switched it to 240v to see if that works, will check it again tomorrow.

I also tried to get the water heater working as that was supposed to be a hab control panel fault, it not allowing power to the heater control, well it kept red failing, LB was at 12.7v VB was at 13.2v so something amiss there, put it on charge and it went up to 14.5v, as the VB is getting a charge I assume the VSR is kaput, but no idea where it is or which type to replace it so I need to have a look on the Swift forum maybe.

So I decided to set the correct time on the control panel, nope, it locked up, brand new last week so I took it off and reset it twice but it just locked up, again and again, I rang the importers and they are sending me out a new one, DHL to pick up old one and the original which they will give me £15 for as they can refurbish them, guess what I think I may have.

So I am vanned out today.


----------



## dghr272

Replacing a damaged interior door for No1 son. 

It’s a bit like me and becoming unhinged.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We didn't like to say.


----------



## patp

Openreach man turned up yesterday but, of course, he was the wrong kind of engineer 
Another hour so on the phone to BT to try to get the right one to come. I, on this occasion, pretended (?) to be a builder. Let's hope it works.

Freezer man found the fault. His call out was £117 odd and the new part was £115 odd! He was telling us about all the discarded appliances they get now. He used to train apprentices and he would go to the storage area and work on the dumped ones. All perfectly fixable apparently


----------



## jiwawa

Kev, I hope your day with the MH is better than yesterday. I'm pretty useless but the upside of that is I get someone else to do the work for me.

Apparently (only some of the) LEDs have gone in the top bar brakelight - replacement cost (of the entire bar) is about €140!! Don't think it's an MOT fail so I'll just leave it meantime.

He's getting a price for the rear right light cluster which I pinged n broke the glass of last year some time. I expect I might be leaving that too!!

Picked up some hélium balloons for grandson's birthday so my rear-end might be well in the air!!


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> Freezer man found the fault. His call out was £117 odd and the new part was £115 odd! He was telling us about all the discarded appliances they get now. He used to train apprentices and he would go to the storage area and work on the dumped ones. All perfectly fixable apparently


Was his name Ray Nipper Pat?! I take my hat off to people who avoid waste, and to those who pass their skills on to others, so he's my kind of guy!


----------



## jiwawa

jiwawa said:


> ... replacement cost (of the entire bar) is about €140!! Don't think it's an MOT fail so I'll just leave it meantime.
> 
> He's getting a price for the rear right light cluster which I pinged n broke the glass of last year some time. I expect I might be leaving that too!!


Oops, I misheard him, or maybe that was the price without VAT -

Rear brake light 180.00 euro vat inc

RHDS cluster 245.00 euro vat inc

Crikey! Tho the cluster is, relatively, less than I expected....


----------



## raynipper

jiwawa said:


> Was his name Ray Nipper Pat?! I take my hat off to people who avoid waste, and to those who pass their skills on to others, so he's my kind of guy!


Thanks Jean.
I have just 'repaired' our 38 year old Microwave for the fourth time to prolong it's life. We do have a 'spare' one though just in case.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

jiwawa said:


> Rear brake light 180.00 euro vat inc


I'd not really paid any attention to that LED bar before but it must be all of 60cm wide!! €180?!?!


----------



## patp

From memory even our old Hymer cost us dear for any kind of light bulb/lens/cover. 
After we sold it we bumped into someone with the same model and Chris offered him a spare complete headlight. We had to post it to him because it was in the garage at home. You would think he won the lottery he was so grateful and the air ambulance got a donation from him as that is all Chris asked for.

Today my precious Georgia is off to be spayed. Can't believe I am so nervous. Probably a case of a little bit of knowledge being dangerous? I have written a list of "instructions" for the vet including to call a halt to the operation at any time if they find a problem. She is a bitch that only comes into season once per year. They are supposed to be spayed mid way between their seasons. Mostly this is three months after their season but I have waited, in her case, for six months. Now I am fretting in case this is wrong. She is very sensitive to pain so I am warning them of that and she is also very sensitive to the barking of other dogs and I am warning them that it will send her heart rate up  I have told them to put her somewhere quiet or ask me to wait with her until she is fully sedated.


----------



## raynipper

Been advised we are getting power cuts am & pm today for maintenance.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Morning all, 12c mostly cloudy according to the forecast, I didn't really go into the van yesterday, just checked the freezer -3c and fridge 4c then switched it to 240v grabbed the new and old control panel to send off, another new one is supposed to arrive today so hopefully with a new panel and a fully charged LB the water heater will work, but not a biggy, we have a kettle which is up to what we need.


----------



## JanHank

Yesterday I started to tackle the garden with the mower, I pulled out a lot of weeds that came out easily with root, when I had finished I was absolutely wacked.

Now I have the exciting task of -going shopping :frown2:
I hope to find a blanket like this one, came from Danish Bedding.

I was well looked after as you can see.


----------



## patp

My poor Georgia is very upset at being on the sick list. She had her rear dew claws removed at the same time as being spayed because they were just dangling by a flap of skin and, therefore, useless. One of those bled like a stuck pig so I put a pressure bandage on it. She decided to remove the stitch on the other one during the night. It should heal up ok as it is though. Nothing stops her appetite so she ate a small meal and took treats for lying on her bed like a good girl. Poor Molly wants to mother her but Georgia is having none of it! So glad that they give you (sell you) a stretchy vest that does up with poppers around the tail to prevent them getting to the major wound. No lampshade!

No dog walks so I will be twiddling my thumbs all day (not really!) I will help Chris with some jobs in the new bungalow and we are off to look at more kitchens after luncheon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nothing planned today really, I still have a few jobs to do, but I'm saving them til I feel the need to do them, fortunately, Liz isn't a nag usually so I get away with it, and they are jobs she can't do.


New panel did arrive yesterday so I tried the water heater and the fires fan, still no joy, neither will stop us going away, I might just take the external cover off and see if it's bug ridden or not.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nothing planned, might go out for lunch, Liz home for the weekend, she said we could get off in the van on Wednesday til Sunday, I don't know if I can be bothered to be honest.


----------



## patp

Once you get there Kev, your will be glad you made the effort I am sure.

New kitchens look fabulous  We will wait and see on the price though...

On the subject of kitchen islands he suggested we think about a moveable one that is slightly lower than standard for my work station comfort but we might need to source some bar stool type comfortable chairs to make it work as an breakfast bar too.

Chris on the job with the wet room shower tanking etc then we might go to Fakenham to sort some more tiles out.

I did offer to go and help out at Flyball as Georgia is on the bench but that aint gonna happen now.


----------



## dghr272

patp said:


> Once you get there Kev, your will be glad you made the effort I am sure.
> 
> New kitchens look fabulous  We will wait and see on the price though...
> 
> On the subject of kitchen islands he suggested we think about a moveable one that is slightly lower than standard for my work station comfort but we might need to source some bar stool type comfortable chairs to make it work as an breakfast bar too.
> 
> Chris on the job with the wet room shower tanking etc then we might go to Fakenham to sort some more tiles out.
> 
> I did offer to go and help out at Flyball as Georgia is on the bench but that aint gonna happen now.


A moveable island is great and gives a large kitchen more options, our supplier had a sharp intake of breath whilst shaking his head when I suggested it. As soon as the fitter had left I upended our new island, fitted bracing timber on the cupboard bases and added the previously bought lockable swivel wheels, all hidden by the refitted kick board.

Two days later the company guy came to do a fitting QC check, he quickly told me I'd invalidated my guarantee on the island. He then asked if I could remove the kick boards so he could get a couple of pictures, sadly I just had a sharp intake of breath whilst shaking my head.

Ten years later it's still going strong and gets shifted about as required, one of the best mods I'd ever done with many home brownie points earned. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## patp

That's interesting Terry. Glad that the idea actually works in practice. I was impressed with this latest guy as, when I suggested it, he immediately went into "how can I make this work" mode for us. I had not thought out where it would go when not being an "island" but he pointed out a potential place straight away  Not sure about the bar stool type seating though. Any standard seat is too high for me though


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The old cure for short arses was to put manure in your boots.


----------



## patp

Tried it Kev! Used to work at the local riding stables at weekends and school holidays


----------



## JanHank

Weed killer on the garden and started to chop the Robinia mess and leave enough showing to allow someone to Dig them out.

Yesterday afternoon and evening I spent with Ines and Marcus up the road, it was Ines´s birthday and also the man next door and mine :grin2: 3 Virgo´s in a row.


----------



## raynipper

Robinia is a nightmare to dig out Jan. Took us years of treating (poisoning) the main root.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Robinia is a nightmare to dig out Jan. Took us years of treating (poisoning) the main root.
> 
> Ray.


I know Ray, Horst dug a few out and showed me the roots, clever dick here thought she would pull one root out, it spreads outwards and the shoots come from the root, I got hold of it with two hands and tugged until it snapped, I landed on my back, Horst put out his hands to help me up and I still couldn´t get up, I think laughing helped to prevent that, he finally got behind me and put his arms under mine and lifted me up, this old man is 84 years old and still as strong as an ox, I am 75 kg, thats eleven stone ten pound´ ish in old money.
I have no idea how I will get rid of this mess.
The weeds are already standing high.:smile2: I will leave them until Tuesday then cut the grass, twice because its so long again.

I´m thinking about getting the automatic cutter for next year, it can run all day even when I´m away.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Tried it Kev! Used to work at the local riding stables at weekends and school holidays


All that bouncing compresses the back.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think we might be going to Matalan today, Liz bought me a Polo shirt and although I like it she got the wrong bigness.


Might have lunch out.


----------



## patp

Belated Happy Birthday Jan! 

If you know how to ride, Kev, there should be no bouncing 

Nothing much on for us today. I will go finish a job I started in the bungalow. It is using a cutting tool to shave off the left over insulation where the walls meet the floor. Chris's knees will not allow him to do it. Horrible job but needs must. Have to clear up all the dust ready for the painter tomorrow. No dog walking so will keep me out of mischief.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You'd never get me on one of those things. I like horses, we get loads coming past the house every day leaving little apples for the garden, I remember years ago when I was having a tailgate picnic with my then girlfriend Chrissy, giving a horse in a field a piece of garlic bread, it absolutely loved it, it kept looking for crumbs on the grass, it didn't half pull some faces at first though, wish I'd videoed it.


----------



## patp

My headmaster (when I cried off games due to a horse related injury) would say - "Hmm horses? Dangerous at both ends and uncomfortable in the middle!"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I know one about Police horse but it is very rude so I dare not tell it on here.


----------



## raynipper

I agree Pat. More people have died in horse related accidents than many 'sports'.
My two experiences were uncomfortable. One up in the Cascade mountains of Idaho I ended getting off and leading the bugger back to the trailer. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Prepping for our little jaunt, still not over-enthused, I hope to feel better once away, I think it's all the woes we've had and the van not being as good as it should have been, I did take off the water heater vent cover, waste of time as you can't actually get at anything, but it all looked clean and tidy so no cobwebs etc, so we'll just use the kettle if we need hot water.


----------



## JanHank

On Friday I was told to be there at 8am today, I was there at 7.50 am before the doors were open and waited in the car because it was a bit chilly at that hour, 3 people then came and waited at the door. To cut the story short, I was seen at 9.10 am to have the tooth replaced that fell out on my birthday last Friday, I can now smile again :grin2: without a gap.

The tooth fairy came, Ramona and Tommy had hidden a present in the van in a very good place where I rarely look so didn´t see it until he told me to look there on Friday. .


----------



## patp

Making tea/coffee for the sparkies and painter.

Off on the hunt for the last shower room stuff and, more importantly, tiles because the tiler arrives next week!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I went for my Angiogram at tea time, in and out in 15 minutes.

We were going to go to a country show but I didn't feel up to it so we're off to Cragside instead then go on from there, we've been a few times and it's a great day out.

https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/cragside


----------



## raynipper

Must be a different type of Angiogram that I had maybe 30 years ago Kev. I was in hospital two days and told not to move.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

3 days after weed killing, I have a hay field to cut that means at least 2 cuts if not 3. 
I still don’t know what I’m going to do with the Robinia forest, each day I cut a bit off the top of a few in hope I’ll find a gardener to come and do something, the chap Alex talked about is not taking anymore jobs on.

15 mins for an angiogram? Are you sure that’s what you had Kev? I would think it would take 15 mins to prepare you for that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

All done on a CT scanner now what with Covid I've been waiting on this so I can go for a prostate biopsy which was cancelled on the 7th of January.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

hopefully loading up the van throughout the day, I've been quite unwell since last week, but feeling a bit better today, I'm getting anxiety attacks combined with acid reflux, but I'm on new meds for my BP & I think they may be upsetting my stomach, I'll carry on a bit longer, but may have to stop one of them on the grounds of what is is worse than what might be.


----------



## raynipper

It's all those breakfasts in supermarkets Kev. It would do the same to me.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't think I've ever had a supermarket breakfast Ray, the odd lunch if we happen to be food shopping.


----------



## patp

Trying to make the only shower room basin and toilet that we like fit in to the space we have. Then we can order the tiles that match it. All getting to squeaky bum time as the tiles, when we decide on them, have to be delivered. Then we have to return the tile sample to the shop.

Looked at some internal doors yesterday. We want wood because maintenance is easier than painted. I want a stable door arrangement between the utility/dog room and the kitchen so that the dogs can be contained while not feeling isolated. Found a joinery firm that does them but their price for an internal door is £700! It would be made of oak but still!!


----------



## raynipper

Strooff Pat.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Other suppliers are out there Pat.

https://www.sethcodoorstore.co.uk/e...xvvlVBHzxdQKY6Es_mfXqaKFuWqKxVBIaAkJGEALw_wcB


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ice cold Frappe time again, slurp slurp.

Although we call it a Frappe, it appears it is not, we use two glasses of ice-cold blue top milk, half a poon of sugar, and one and a half spoons of Nescafe instant coffee, mixed with a blender on full speed to make it phrophy and served in a tall glass or whatever.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> It's all those breakfasts in supermarkets Kev. It would do the same to me.
> 
> Ray.


Hiving said that, you put the idea in my head and we had eggs on toast for lunch in Morrisons, with coffees £8.25.


----------



## raynipper

Eggzackery Kev. I'm weak as well.

Sadly our friend of 25 years had just died of IPF today. Didn't take long but another widow.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sorry to hear that Ray.

It's scary the amount of stuff out there waiting to shuffle you off.


It begs the question, if we start dropping, how will we know?


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Trying to make the only shower room basin and toilet that we like fit in to the space we have. Then we can order the tiles that match it. All getting to squeaky bum time as the tiles, when we decide on them, have to be delivered. Then we have to return the tile sample to the shop.
> 
> Looked at some internal doors yesterday. We want wood because maintenance is easier than painted. I want a stable door arrangement between the utility/dog room and the kitchen so that the dogs can be contained while not feeling isolated. Found a joinery firm that does them but their price for an internal door is £700! It would be made of oak but still!!


I have a shower, toilet and basin in a 1.95 X 2.55 room Pat, I love my shower, no glass no door, I can sit or stand and spread my arms.

I can´t get it to stand upright, Ah hopefully now


----------



## greygit

We will be extending the hight of our gate to stop our Spanish mestizo dog escaping to go for a walk on her own to hunt cats.:frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just a few bits to put in the van then we're off late afternoon to parts north.


----------



## patp

Want an internal stable door Kev. Might compromise and use a baby gate so we can buy doors from off the shelf somewhere. We got the last lot from Howdens. I want to put it between the kitchen and utility so that the dogs are contained but not isolated.

Finished the bathroom shopping 

First thing is trip to the vet with Molly who is still on three, crocked up, legs. Thinking this might be the beginning of the end 

Off to an appointment with Oncology consultant after lunch.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I did look for internal Pat, but stables don't normally have internal doors  

So lateral thinking a half decent blind joiner could cut this one in half and leave clean edges and job done.

https://www.leaderdoors.co.uk/deant...d=0ahUKEwiG6eD_7u7yAhWCnVwKHWejBjsQ8gII3gkoAA


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Want an internal stable door Kev. Might compromise and use a baby gate so we can buy doors from off the shelf somewhere. We got the last lot from Howdens. I want to put it between the kitchen and utility so that the dogs are contained but not isolated.
> 
> Finished the bathroom shopping
> 
> First thing is trip to the vet with Molly who is still on three, crocked up, legs. Thinking this might be the beginning of the end
> 
> Off to an appointment with Oncology consultant after lunch.


If you really want a stable door and you know a decent carpenter, choose a door with a center piece and cut it in half. In fact Hans did that with a few cupboard doors once. This was one door, it´s been mad into 2 drawers.


----------



## patp

The carpenter is due back soon I will have a chat with him. It is likely that the bottom half of the door would lend itself to people leaning on it and dogs jumping at it so need to make sure it is good enough to withstand that.

Vet has kept Molly in for knocking her out and investigating the wound on her carpus (front wrist). It is not healing as it should and causing her a lot of discomfort. A strong course of antibiotics has not cleared it up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It will need extra hinges, and of course separate catches for each half.


Hope the pup mends Pat.


----------



## patp

Thanks Jan and Kev.

I like this type for the living rooms https://www.howdens.com/joinery/doors/howdens-dordogne-oak-clear-glazed-door-obj-sku-family-die5460 and this type for bedrooms https://www.howdens.com/joinery/doors/howdens-dordogne-oak-door-obj-sku-family-die6660

Howdens are good but they are trade only so we need to open an account. I have heard, also, that you have to haggle a lot


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The joiner should/maybe have an account so if he's a decent sort of chap you will get his discount, and as a Self builder you may qualify anyway, but it's farting about to set one up.

Not forgetting Been & queued.

https://www.diy.com/departments/4-p...al-door-h-1981mm-w-762mm-t-35mm/175323_BQ.prd


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've never been keen on Glazed doors inside or out.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Thanks Jan and Kev.
> 
> I like this type for the living rooms https://www.howdens.com/joinery/doors/howdens-dordogne-oak-clear-glazed-door-obj-sku-family-die5460 and this type for bedrooms https://www.howdens.com/joinery/doors/howdens-dordogne-oak-door-obj-sku-family-die6660
> 
> Howdens are good but they are trade only so we need to open an account. I have heard, also, that you have to haggle a lot


I love my doors, all slide into the double walls.

Bedroom and bathroom of course all wood.:laugh:


----------



## patp

The glazed doors open up a space I think. We need the bottom bit to be wood to stop the dog slobber showing on the glass 

I have phoned Howdens and, as self builders. we can have an account with them. Still have to do the haggling so might ask the carpenter to order them. He does. like many trades now, try to pass the ordering and paying over to the customer. 

Sliding doors are very space saving aren't they Jan? You do need hollow walls though and ours are solid.


----------



## jiwawa

Yeuch, yeuch, yeuch....!!

I was just changing the bedding in the MH when a huge fat spider ran out of the extra duvet I keep to the back and disappeared down under the mattress. I see no sign of him n now I'm going to be paranoid if anything brushes against me when in bed.... Yeuch!!


----------



## raynipper

Just ordered and bought the Randox test kit for my wife's visit to UK. But although I clicked the 2 day kit it seems I have bought the "pre departure test"£48. I have called Randox but they can't change the order even thought it was within 20 mins. So now we (I) have to buy another hopefully 2 day test kit £48. Bastards. 

After 20 mins on the phone they have the cheek to send a satisfaction survey which you can't comment on as Error 404.

All a bloody con for Boris's mates.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

I'm guessing the actual tests are just the same. Maybe the barcodes associated with them is specific to a system EITHER for pre-travel OR for after-travel. Can't see it being that complicated....


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jean but you NEED the ref no to put on the damn locator form. They gotcha.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

What I was suggesting was that the reference number might not indicate whether it's pre- or post-travel.... And do you get that ref number in the email or do you have to wait for the physical kit?


----------



## raynipper

Many dissatisfied victims have written negative responses on TrustPilot etc.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Today I finished tidying up the mess after my neighbour strimmer off the Robinia shoots. 
Looks OK, but there are a lot of remaining kite tree trunks, the mower looked after the small ones, but its difficult to cut the bigger ones.

Before and after.

This evening I was talking to my long lost friend in America for ---- 1 his 49 mins. :surprise:


----------



## jiwawa

What à difference Jan!

Why is your BBQ drunk?!


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> What à difference Jan!
> 
> Why is your BBQ drunk?!


It isn't a BBQ It's for a fire, 2 wheels at the front lift up the back and wheel it where you want it.


----------



## jiwawa

Why is your fire drunk?!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Did you get the spider Jean, we have one in ours somewhere, I've not told Liz.


----------



## baldlygo

I think we have some spiders here. What is amazing is that these nests were built in complete darkness. I may have to destroy the small one if it gets any bigger - it is an Asian hornet. I have no idea as to where they come and go - and am slightly concerned that they might be munching my rafters to do their constructions.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Blow torch them with a spray bottle handy.


----------



## patp

Jan, is there not a friendly sheep farmer that would put a temporary fence around and graze your patch for the summer? Or, would someone like to harvest it for hay each June? When we sold our horses we rented the grass that we had out to other horse owners. The horses grazed the grass and we got paid!

Expecting a tile delivery from Birmingham so can't go out. Need to go out to pick up a Screwfix click and collect order of screws and nails for the carpenter. All the beautiful (expensive) wood for the door frames and window ledges arrived yesterday. They do smell luvverly. Of course Chris let them off load in the wrong place so I had to help move them all to the right place!


----------



## patp

I wonder if the house fleas spray (Indorex or Acclaim) works on spiders?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I got this

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B010VW287E/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## baldlygo

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Blow torch them with a spray bottle handy.


This would be more fun Kev - especially part 2


----------



## raynipper

That could just be a problem in the loft though Paul.

Ray.


----------



## baldlygo

raynipper said:


> That could just be a problem in the loft though Paul.
> 
> Ray.


Know what you mean :wink2: - no room to swing a badminton racket :smile2:


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Jan, is there not a friendly sheep farmer that would put a temporary fence around and graze your patch for the summer? Or, would someone like to harvest it for hay each June? When we sold our horses we rented the grass that we had out to other horse owners. The horses grazed the grass and we got paid!


It would be a good idea if I had real earth to grow the grass in Pat, but I wouldn't let any grazing animal eat my grass which is grown in rubbish, ground up everything including the glass that was in the window frames, took us weeks picking out glass when it was first put down. It's common in this area to have this crap instead of Mother Earth, we had no choice.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well we buggered off out today, bought a new wardrobe, so now we have to re=decorate the chuffing bedroom, Wimmin :roll: :roll:


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha ha, we have done the same. Went to buy some milk and came home with six chairs. Had fun getting them all in the Peugeot 206 with sis in law.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's really stupid, we bought this house and it came with a double and a triple wardrobe set with bedside tables, both were of good quality, but someone thought they were too dark, so we bought a new triple robe with sliding doors, so we got the delivery blokes to dismantle and move and reassemble the old ones into the back bedroom, £80, new ones fitted equally dark in my view, Lizs son dismantles the old triple and we take them down to his house, now we have to take the double down too, no van til it's fixed and we also have to decorate the bedroom before Wednesday as I am not moving g another wardrobe.


----------



## raynipper

How do I use the small claims court to claim off a company please. Specifically Randox Covid Kits.

Ray.

p.s. Now I find as the 'defendant' Randox Health is in Northern Ireland it's not covered by the small claims courts. Can someone in Co Antrim pop round and ask for my £48. please.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I got this
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B010VW287E/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


That's what I have. I lifted the mattress as best I could, could see no sign of the b****r but did a bit of spraying anyway. If he comes to France with me I hope it's as a corpse. 


raynipper said:


> Now I find as the 'defendant' Randox Health is in Northern Ireland it's not covered by the small claims courts. Can someone in Co Antrim pop round and ask for my £48. please.


I had no idea the writ of the small claims court didn't run here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No plans so far but Liz is still asleep so that will change :roll: I think she forgets I worked hard all my life and that I am supposed to be retired.


----------



## dghr272

jiwawa said:


> That's what I have. I lifted the mattress as best I could, could see no sign of the b****r but did a bit of spraying anyway. If he comes to France with me I hope it's as a corpse.
> 
> I had no idea the writ of the small claims court didn't run here.


We do have a small claims court, detail here, although we don't have the Bailiff system England has.

https://www.nidirect.gov.uk/articles/small-claims-process

Terry


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Terry. But this para doesn't fill me with much confidence......................

_Even if you succeed with your claim, if the respondent has other judgments lodged with the Enforcement of Judgments Office, you may find that you will not get your money back immediately, if at all. _

Ray.

p.s. now everything is 'online' it takes weeks to wade through all the provisos, disclaimers, compliances, exemptions and those that fall between the cracks.


----------



## patp

Just back from the vets with Molly who is much better thank goodness. I begged some more of the opiate type pain relief for her as she is much happier!

Should be at Flyball practice helping the team as Georgia is on the bench but just can't do any more rushing around. I will be screwing on the top plates of the plug points in the rooms where the painter is finished once I have had breakfast and given the dogs a little walk. Racing on TV this afternoon .


----------



## patp

Just back from the vets with Molly who is much better thank goodness. I begged some more of the opiate type pain relief for her as she is much happier!

Should be at Flyball practice helping the team as Georgia is on the bench but just can't do any more rushing around. I will be screwing on the top plates of the plug points in the rooms where the painter is finished once I have had breakfast and given the dogs a little walk. Racing on TV this afternoon .


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Just back from the vets with Molly who is much better thank goodness. I begged some more of the opiate type pain relief for her as she is much happier!
> 
> Should be at Flyball practice helping the team as Georgia is on the bench but just can't do any more rushing around. I will be screwing on the top plates of the plug points in the rooms where the painter is finished once I have had breakfast and given the dogs a little walk. Racing on TV this afternoon .


Eat less Cucumber Pat you're repeating yourself.


----------



## patp

Ha, ha! I left the screen and it was still there when I came back so I thought I had forgotten (!) to send it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I do it a lot, usually spot it though in time.


----------



## jiwawa

Had a walk up the hills then coffee with the walking group - last till November.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jiwawa said:


> Had a walk up the hills then coffee with the walking group - last till November.


No point in overdoing it is there Jean


----------



## jiwawa

I'll probably out-walk them over the next couple of months!


----------



## patp

Watched the recording of Emma Radda thingy winning the US Open tennis. Amazing talent!


----------



## raynipper

And still looks like she has her feet on the ground. Sadly the £millions she will now command could change her.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

If I had ££££millions I'd be pissed off if it didn't change me.


----------



## patp

We will see. I think that they have to work so hard to stay at the top that she might not have time to be a brat.


----------



## raynipper

I was asked if I won the lottery what would I do about the begging letters?
I said keep writing them.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

I watched it last night n while I'm delighted she won I did think the tennis was just a bit boring, mostly baseline stuff? Not the duck n dive stuff we got from Tim Henman that used to keep me on the edge of my seat!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I am not in the least sporty, had breathing issues even when I was a nipper, I could run fast till I was about 12 then it all went to cock.

Liz is very sporty or was, she struggles to walk now but likes to watch stuff on her puter.


----------



## patp

Yes, Jean, it is not as nice to watch is it?

Vet's again later on for Georgia to have her spay stitches out than goodness. She has had to wear a special T shirt instead of the awful lamp shade. It fastens under their tail. She keeps getting out and weeing in it!

Tiler arrives today. Nightmare rush last night with me helping Chris to finish off waterproofing the tanking for the wet room shower. The stuff they tell you to use was rubbish but all the shops were shut  Hope the tiler is happy with our effort.

Don't like the paint colour I chose for the kitchen now it is on the wall. Tried another tester pot called matchstick that looked nice and pale that should match any units we end up getting. It was more the colour of mahogany sticks than matchsticks  Might end up magnolia.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz bought some mixed paint on Saturday, tried it yesterday, didn't like it, too dark so she added some white and now thinks it grey, personally, I'm not bothered, back bedroom, not important so long as it's clean and fresh.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Apart from sterilising the bird feeders not sure what I'll do today.


----------



## raynipper

Squeezed into some respectable gear to make sure I still can for the funeral at midday.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Sad day then Ray .

Painter not interested in my colour deliberations  Tells me he did not see my messages over the weekend. So, I have decided to let him finish it and, once the kitchen is fitted we will decide if the colour will do or book him to come back and change it. If I was him I would rather paint it empty but I suppose it is a double earner if the client changes the colour? Us wimmin are affected by colour Kev. Chris will, often, try to have a say on the choice and I just ask him what colour the bedroom curtains are and the discussion is over. Not that I don't involve him but if I go on long enough I see that glazed look come over and know I am winning


----------



## raynipper

Can't understand all the deliberations about colour. I want white everything with maybe an off white tinge. Keep it simple.!! The layout is far more important even down to the plugs and pipes.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Us females are emotional creatures. I look at my current wall colour all the time and it give me pleasure that I still like it. It is nothing special but it suits me and so I am happy. If it was a colour not of my choice I would feel a niggle of discontent each time I entered the room. My daughter has gone for very strong colours in her first house and it jars on me every time I enter. Men might understand it more if we were talking cars or engines?


----------



## raynipper

Oh yes Pat, you gotta have an engine in a car but strong colours no, they are out of 'fashion' every week.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I do get colour and its implications to mood, the issue is Liz, she is the worst procrastinator I have ever met, she can change 3 times just to go to Morrisons, I go as I am, she looks at me and asks if I'm getting changed, err no, I'm not going to a wedding.


----------



## patp

The paint manufacturers love us to use strong colours as, yes, they will go out of fashion and, of course, need changing. A bit like pink, or avocado, bathroom suites! Who remembers them. Now, all bathroom sanitary ware is white but they sell it wrapped in cabinets and bath panels with strong colours. The only ones we could find without a special order were dark grey or dark blue. The consolation is that we should be able to paint them if we so desire (not!).

Bit of hiccough with painter and tiler falling over each other  Tiler going home after he has tiled just one en suite floor. Poor Chris is rushing around like a blue thing to get the tanking done for the walk in showers so that the tiler can do them next. He thought he would tile the walls first


----------



## MrWez

Hopefully visiting Southwold.


Yesterday was written off thanks to a road closure caused by an overturned lorry at Martlesham, fortunately nobody was injured. 



Unfortunately there were no reports about this event on the travel alerts (in fact we got no travel alerts for the duration of being in Suffolk in spite of the reassuring TA on the entertainment/navigation display showing the system was activated). The accident happened a 7 am yesterday morning, we hit the traffic at about 1230.


We were travelling from a CL near Chelmsford to a site at Kessingland near Southwold/Lowestoft and got caught in the tail end of the queue just after joining the A12 just after crossing the Orwell Bridge near Ipswich. Not knowing the area and by now, committed to our route, we crawled all the way to Martlesham Heath where the road was closed, we followed the traffic off of the A12, through a trading estate and back to the A12 to continue on with our journey only to find that part of the A12 was also closed.


So we travelled back down to the roundabout where the road had first been closed and repeated our route through the trading this time turning off through a narrow road (which didn't even have a number and was in white in the truckers atlas), which after taking us through a residential area, eventually brought us back onto the A12 much higher up.


We then continued on with our journey without a glitch but what should have taken us 2 hours, took 4 1/2.


Our gripe isn't with the unfortunate lorry driver who had the accident (we hope they're alright), our gripe is with Suffolk Police, apparently, after doing a Google search we found they'd reported the accident on social media and had asked people to stay away from the route, plainly that message didn't reach us or the thousands of other motorists who were similarly stuck. Why were there no travel alerts? Our biggest gripe is why were no diversions posted? Why did we have to make it up us we went along and follow other motorists down what may have been wholly unsuitable routes?


I know this seems like a bit of a vent but plainly, the habit of using social media was of little value and the useful approach of setting up diversions and providing people with useful advice have been ignored.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Radio 2 would have told you.


----------



## raynipper

And we must not be using the phone while driving anyway. OK some have passengers that can trawl but even that is distracting.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I need to pop down to the post office with what was possibly the most dangerous item on eBay, it converts a 4" grinder into a chain saw, I bought it to chop down a small tree when we moved here, but the mini digger dragged it out for me so surplus to requirements, I took one look at it and thought, no chance, I tried four times to list it but eBay stopped me, I eventually got the wording right and it took 3 months to sell it.


----------



## MrWez

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Radio 2 would have told you.


But that would've meant listening to Jeremy Vine and that would've made a bad situation worse.:kiss:

TBH, the march of technology, we've been blessed with a DAB radio which due to the poor position of the aerial means the radio cuts out often (I need to fit a better aerial), even if we had been listening to Radio 2, chances are the radio would've lost reception right at the crucial moment!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

MrWez said:


> But that would've meant listening to Jeremy Vine and that would've made a bad situation worse.:kiss:


All I can do is beg your forgiveness, I avoid him like the plague he ruined two of my fave progs including Eggheads, stupid ignorant pratt.


----------



## patp

Chris is off for a Covid test prior to his procedure. 

Carpenters turned up only to find the joinery company had made the internal door linings slightly too large by measuring to the external instead of internal. They have been collected (within the hour!) and carpenter is at their workshop doing the job himself!

One tile short on tile order for one of the shower room floor. Big drama trying to source another tile only solved when we paid £30 to have two couriered over 

We ordered an Air Source Heat Pump that is the wrong size and the company want 30% of its cost to restock it plus a handling charge! It is still in its original package.

All par for the course right now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I woul'd threaten them with court action Pat, a reasonable re-stocking charge £5-10 for the time it takes to put it back in the computer, but 30% is unreasonable.


----------



## patp

Just spoke to chap at the builders merchant that handled the order. He has offered to restock it there and try to sell it for us. He will then charge us just 10% restocking charge. Anyone interested? I am sure he would take a reasonable offer


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just posted off the eBay stuff, odd how things work out I had a pair of trainers on, £30 + £4.99 P&P, I'd listed it so people could make offers, one offered £35 so I accepted, plus the P&P, a gentleman from Scotland, so things are slipping up there.


----------



## patp

Must be a Southern Softy who move up there Kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Silly thing is I got an £offer of £40 last night after it had ended, I had bought two pairs which only cost me £34 delivered and I got £65 + P&P wish I could do that every day.

No plans for today.


----------



## patp

Builders merchant, having said the delivery/collection "would not be early" turned up at 8am! Rush around to tell him where to deliver replacement and where to pick up return item. Now day is fairly clear to catch up with stuff.


----------



## patp

Clearish day today. Long questionnaire from the solicitor on the house. Hope that means it is getting close to contracts being exchanged. Will soon have run out of funds on the bungalow project so it will have to grind to a halt. Sod's law means that it will be mid winter when it all starts up again. Might have to think about saving some money for making a bit of a driveway to the door as it is just dried mud at the moment which will soon turn to a bog.


----------



## jiwawa

On my way! (To France). Will start a new thread.


----------



## Gretchibald

jiwawa said:


> On my way! (To France). Will start a new thread.


Finished my treatment today and booked a flexi ferry to France for for 22nd May, here's hoping.


----------



## jiwawa

Gretchibald said:


> Finished my treatment today and booked a flexi ferry to France for for 22nd May, here's hoping.


Woohoo, that's great news Alan! Might meet up when you come over.

Tho it's much more likely you'll pass me!


----------



## raynipper

Wi-Fi and power on Jean. 
Just wondered, do you have a back window? Seems bitch does not like to be 'seen' from campers rear windows and thats what sets her off.

Ray.


----------



## Matchlock

Been to the Shepton Mallet show and then had 3 nights at Baltic Wharf, Bristol, this is now available until the end of the year and as of now has space.
My right knee has been a real pain in the ass, very painful when I move it but Karen has been dragging me out walking, good job I am a masochist.


----------



## dghr272

Did battle today with Bank, car sales folk then capped it all off with [email protected] service from DirectLine car insurance after ten years as a customer. Never found it so hard to spend my cash, although DirectLine will never get another penny from me…… apart from the cancellation fee they’ll charge me for telling then to stick their change of car policy where the sun don’t shine, after making unreasonable demands to fit a monitored tracker and supply a build conformation document. :surprise:

Only positive being that it’s driven me to drink and very nice it is too. :wink2::grin2:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We got a Lidl parking ticket the other day, I am considering telling the parking company to take me to court as I have a disabled badge which says I can park for 3 hours, I was in a disabled bay, I did not read any signs, and their limit is 90 minutes, we were there 1:52 I rang Lidl and they do not give a stuff.


----------



## patp

Chris is off for another colonoscopy as the first one has timed out for the purposes of the trial.


----------



## Drew

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We got a Lidl parking ticket the other day, I am considering telling the parking company to take me to court as I have a disabled badge which says I can park for 3 hours, I was in a disabled bay, I did not read any signs, and their limit is 90 minutes, we were there 1:52 I rang Lidl and they do not give a stuff.


*First and foremost, read the signage re. parking in any carpark that you use.*

Second, read the booklet that you received with your Blue Badge, it explains everything.

Don't take it for granted that you can park anywhere free for three hours with a Blue Badge, YOU CANT.

Some councils allow free parking in their carparks, others make you pay the full price, some hospitals allow free parking others make you pay.

It is up to you to "Read the Signage".

How did Liz get on when she overstayed in the carpark a few months ago? Did she get her fine quashed?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I knew you'd bite Drew, I posted for your benefit, of course, we normally read the signs, but in this instance, we didn't as we were only going to be a few minutes, and it's a new Lidl so not been before.

As for the other one, we keep getting begging letters from different companies as they sell the "debt" on.


----------



## Drew

*I knew you'd bite Drew, I posted for your benefit, *

Just think of the pleasure I give you Kev, it makes my day thinking that I can make someone happy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The thought of you giving me pleasure is enough to ruin the thought of you giving me pleasure Drew


----------



## patp

They had obviously squeezed Chris in for his Colonoscopy because he was in the unit for over 3 hours while I was waiting in the car. I was prepared for an hour and a half (he was going to turn down sedation) or even two hours but by the time he got out I was dehydrated and starving. The hospital is built on a green field site and the unit is sited a long way from the main hospital. If I had known I could have driven and found a cafe or even gone home and come back. No signal on the phone before you ask.

Nothing planned for today.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Since meeting Liz I have spent days waiting for her or her offspring in car parks for various reasons, a few weeks ago she had a monk on because she had to wait for me outside B&Q the only reason she had to wait was because I was looking for her inside, wimmin do my head in sometimes, they have no logic, at least this bugger doesn't most of the time, and don't get me started on procrastination.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

And another thing, we were in Aldo yesterday, just needed some milk and we were passing one.

We have a lot of Laurel bushes overhanging the pavement and are a lot out of hand, also a tall Holly bush/tree, and a Yew that all need trimming, so they had a long reach trimmer, hedge trimmer on a stick, I said lets get it, no she says I am frightened of them and it'll spend all it's time in the garage going rusty, so they will continue to grow as she won't let me do it, I did suggest just getting someone to trim them once a year, but that will involve the grand opening of the purse so it likely willn't happen.


----------



## patp

Opposite way around here. I have spent a huge chunk of my life waiting for Chris to either come home from " a little job for someone" that turns into a full blown project because they know how to manipulate him. Or when he goes to medical appointments and tells them that "she is fine" waiting outside. Meals wasted, social occasions cancelled or attended alone. Then the times I have been in hospital myself waiting to be picked up and been left stranded due to "work". I could go on (an on and on  )


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You have my wassaname Pat.


----------



## Vintage RV Adventures

Well, I was intending to be off to work this morning, but it looks like I have the morning off


----------



## patp

Not much planned. Admin I suppose.........


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think I'm going to be moving some stuff that has slowly migrated into the house from the old garage down to the new garage.

Then at some point I need to ring eBay as an item I sold recently the buyer has requested a refund, I declined it and they have said.

*Request ID: 5193959063

We'd previously contacted you about a return request that ******* filed for an order placed on 14 Sep, 2021.
Until the request is resolved, the transaction amount will be withheld from future payouts.*

I am less than happy with this attitude they have taken, there is nothing wrong with the item they just bought the wrong size, which was clearly described, not my fault they are stupid.


----------



## Drew

*I am less than happy with this attitude they have taken, there is nothing wrong with the item they just bought the wrong size, which was clearly described, not my fault they are stupid.
*

I am about 99.9% certain that those of us who have bought something on line, has bought an item that had to be returned for one reason or another, e.g. an item that didn't fit.

After all, we are not all "Paragons of Virtue" ( *I must emphasise that I never said you were)* or for that matter stupid.

Have you or Liz ever had to return an article? Last week I returned two pairs on Chinos because the legs were too narrow, the annoying thing was, they were clearly described.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Used items should be treated differently though, as there is no alternative available usually.


----------



## Drew

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Used items should be treated differently though, as there is no alternative available usually.


You can always put them back on EBay? One thing you don't want is a bad feedback..


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Much as it pains me I might do that Drew, not so much concerned about feedback anyway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I was on unsure ground so I got eBay to ring me and spoke to a nice chap in Utah, he put me through to returns and a very nice lady in Dundee told me I didn't need to do a refund as I had put no returns in my description tick boxes, so I'm not going to refund.


----------



## patp

That sounds like good customer service Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I assume you mean eBay as I was rubbish really.


----------



## patp

Of course Ebay!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Fuming right now, I just got this from Cardiology after my CT scan on the 6th, I never got a letter informing me that I had a bloody nodule at all, and if I hadn't rung Cardiology it'd have been another two weeks before the letter even got typed.

*I am pleased to report that this patient's follow-up CT thorax showed that the right apical lung nodule is unchanged and recommends further follow-up CT after one year which I have requested.

As you may recall this tiny lung nodule was an incidental finding on a recent CT coronary angiogram.

Kind regards

Yours sincerely*

Most lung nodules are benign (not cancerous). Rarely, pulmonary nodules are a sign of lung cancer. Lung nodules show up on imaging scans like X-rays or CT scans. Your healthcare provider may refer to the growth as a spot on the lung, coin lesion or shadow.


----------



## patp

Sorry to hear this Kev  NHS communications system is dire.


----------



## jiwawa

It's not great communication Kev but I suppose the good news is that THEY know about it and are monitoring it.


----------



## erneboy

I don't know if it's still possible, but it used to be simple to print off the forms and make a Small Claims Court claim by post. Perhaps by now it can be done online.

Any reputable company will pay long before it is heard to avoid the possible damage to reputation, even those who have a poor reputation.


----------



## raynipper

I have another scan today. Been sent three reminders by SMS and on my medical account.
But today is only an Echocardiograph after the nose tumour was removed.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hope it goes well Ray.


Nothing planned as far as I know, I may pop down to B&Q for a nosey around, I could do with some black sealant, and a look at their sliding compound mitre saws.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> I have another scan today. Been sent three reminders by SMS and on my medical account.
> But today is only an Echocardiograph after the nose tumour was removed.
> 
> Ray.


. Are your nose n your heart connected Ray?!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Too tempting Ray


----------



## raynipper

jiwawa said:


> . Are your nose n your heart connected Ray?!


Thats probably what they are looking for Jean. This was a ganglion and cells spreading scan today. All Ok the tech said.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just spent an hour taking pictures of My Samsung S5 and the S7 Edge for eBay, plus doing the S5 description which is now live, I'll list the S7 Edge once the S5 has gone but I'll do the draft description now and save it for later, then if we're away I can list it.

To describe correctly takes a good bit of time but it saves questions later, and you know you have done your best to inform possible buyers as far as possible.

I'm fortunate that I have always taken as good care as possible with my stuff so they retain as much value as possible, and I'm careful when buying, usually.


----------



## patp

Put a link up Kev and I will take a look though my mind is not in the right place to learn the workings of a new phone at the moment and we are strapped for cash too


----------



## patp

Housework probably.
Yet another BT Openreach engineer arrived, yesterday, to tell us that he, also, could not do the job of connecting up the bungalow. He is hoping to do a better job of booking the right people to come and do the job. How much of this stupidity is being paid for by us, the consumer?

Beautiful day - should clear off out to the coast really................


----------



## raynipper

Par for the course Pat with telephone so called 'engineers'. Our lot took 5 weeks and 8 visits to disregard my photos of the cut wires.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Put a link up Kev and I will take a look though my mind is not in the right place to learn the workings of a new phone at the moment and we are strapped for cash too


Here ya go, there are cheaper ones on there of course.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/165084895820


----------



## raynipper

Except 3G is being turned off next year.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Housework probably.
> Yet another BT Openreach engineer arrived, yesterday, to tell us that he, also, could not do the job of connecting up the bungalow. He is hoping to do a better job of booking the right people to come and do the job. How much of this stupidity is being paid for by us, the consumer?
> 
> Beautiful day - should clear off out to the coast really................


Virgin seems to be better than BT ever was, bring back the good old GPO & Buzby I say, and hissing Sid.

And why are wagon wheels and Jacobs cream crackers so much smaller, we should revolt, well, I started a while ago according to Liz.


----------



## raynipper

Yeah and who doesn't my weekly wage of £1 - 19 shillings go far enough now.?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I forgetted, off to the docs in an hour, I rang about stomach pains and suspecting my meds were working against each other so they make me an appointment, it's probably the Aspirin the 75mg Cardiologist suggested, but shes going to give me an MOT.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I got £2.17.6d after slogging away drilling pit props for two weeks as an apprentice tool room fitter, I got half a crown off my mother, Hmm, not putting up with that and abuse so I buggered off never to go home again.


Millennials will have fun with that post.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Two hours from setting off to the docs & the chemists to getting home again and it's within walking distance for younger fitter peeps.


----------



## raynipper

Are you saying it was traffic slowing you up Kev or the queues and service in the docs?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Purely the service Ray, people queueing in both


----------



## patp

Our local chemist is closing a couple of days per week due to lack of pharmacists. Luckily we have another one in the town and in a nearby village.


----------



## patp

Off to hospital for CT scan then we need to go and pick up some tiles, again, so might make an afternoon trip to the coast. Not going to be waiting in the car park for Chris so will take the dogs for a walk somewhere this time.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm a lazy bear today, only just waked up, no idea what senior management has in store for me today.


----------



## patp

Bit nervous as Surveyor coming today on behalf of the purchasers. Nothing wrong with the house as far as we know but it is old.
The second old house we bought was surveyed for the mortgage and we had to go back and take a second look! The surveyor had nit picked the whole place down to tiny bits of rust on the metal down pipes. All the Halifax did was make us sign to say we would address the million little issues in the report. No mention that we must put a bathroom in!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It'll be down to how much they spent on the survey, some are little more than a walk round to make sure there is nothing obvious.


----------



## patp

That is usually the survey for mortgage purposes. They are just valuing it really to make sure their money is safe. That is why we were so surprised at our experience with the one from the Halifax as it was just a mortgage survey. 
Our buyers need a mortgage so I am hoping that is all it entails just a valuation. Just don't want a clone of the chap who did ours all those years ago. Luckily Chris knew enough about building to see through the "jobs worth" aspect.

Our trouble here is that the house has no foundations as is quite common with clay lump houses. It is also rendered and some nit pickers insist that the old lime render is much better because it breathes. This is true but it has not made any difference to us in forty years of ownership.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This place has no foundation either, quite a lot older than 100 years do not, no render as it's a stone built house, but we do have damp issues being on a steep hill.


----------



## patp

The first title deeds on this are dated 1837. Not sure if that is when it was built or when it was first sold?

Surveyor has just been. Very nice chap. Old school. It was a full structural survey but guess what?! He lives in a clay lump farmhouse! He loves them too  Told us that clay lump is a much underrated building material. Warm in the winter and cool in the summer  He complimented Chris on the condition he had maintained it in. Fingers crossed now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hope it all goes well Pat.

Nowt planned for today I was going to polish the NS headlamp yesterday but it was a bit inclement out there and it's not looking good for today either.

doing a lot of sneezing this morning.


----------



## patp

Flyball with the dog is cancelled.
Purchaser coming to "measure things". Fills me with dread as, years ago, the house was on the market and sold to a couple who kept coming round and talked themselves out of it after dangling us on line for months 
After that racing is on the telly


----------



## raynipper

07.30 join queue for covid test for wife who sails monday. Results monday am last minute. Now wait till 06.00 am sunday to start filling in 'locator' forms again last minute.
Fill with diesel at empty garage. Clean car check for dog crap on lawn and gravel parking area.

Ray.


----------



## tugboat

Ray, if you haven't yet identified the dog mess culprit, isn't it time you got one of those night vision wildlife cameras?

The perpetrator needs to be shown the evidence of their misdeeds and threatened with legal action/kneecapping (delete as appropriate)

No way would I endure such behaviour as long as you have.

Here where I live there is a small communal grass area. At one time we had issues with someone leaving dog mess. I put up a sign saying that if it continued I would take steps to identify the person responsible and the mess would be delivered through their letterbox without benefit of poopbag! No more dog mess.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You're just so brave Tuggles.


----------



## patp

As I have said before I just put a plastic takeaway box out with "Free Poo Bags" writ large upon it and our phantom pooper stopped their nasty habit of leaving it behind!


----------



## patp

We might have a little day out at the East Anglian Country Fair at Euston Park near Thetford. I will see how Chris feels when he gets up. 

The buyers came to measure things yesterday and brought mum and dad. Still very enthusiastic! Just hope their buyer does not pull out.


----------



## raynipper

patp said:


> As I have said before I just put a plastic takeaway box out with "Free Poo Bags" writ large upon it and our phantom pooper stopped their nasty habit of leaving it behind!


Yesterdays dog poo left on my gravel was covered in more gravel by a foot. 
Todays is just left where it fell. 
I have to search and find it before a visitor drives over it or steps out of their car unsuspecting.

I know who is the owner and is allowing their dog to do it but still don't have the proof I need.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://www.google.com/search?q=che...8AKHXfEDZ4Quw0IjQYoAg#spd=6557956464869463381


----------



## raynipper

I (we) have got one but the bloody thing uses 8 AA batteries and all it has ever captured is me setting it and then coming back next day to check it.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sentry box, a seat and a 12 bore then Ray.


----------



## tugboat

Pudsey_Bear said:


> You're just so brave Tuggles.


I'm proper 'ard, I am.

Call me Tuggles again and I'll nut ya!>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just watch it Tuggy Wuggy or I'll ring you up and ya moaned like an old lady last time so be warned...


----------



## tugboat

I'll be sending the hitman your way when he's done Bazza. Be afraid.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Shakin in me underwear as I type, oh no it was just a fart, bring it on pie face.


----------



## patp

Nothing much on today. Might drive to Diss to get an account with Howdens. They let self builders have them but I hear that you have to bargain hard to get good prices out of them


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Don't forget B&Q too Pat, they do trade as well for self builders I'm told.


----------



## patp

Will do 

Another quiet day. Did not go to Diss as not essential and saving fuel for hospital trips.

Will have to drive to Watton though to pick up brake discs that Chris ordered and drugs for Molly dog. It is best that I go 'cause my foot is lighter than Chris's don't ya know


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No plans other than listening for the vans engine to start.


----------



## raynipper

Somehow managing to cope on my own now for the next three weeks. Plus walking today weather permitting.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Enjoy the quiet Ray, I do.


----------



## patp

You two would not be without your ladies


----------



## raynipper

Well Pat you might be right but not having a radio or TV on ALL the time creating a form of pollution is just bliss.
Only one widow popped in last night for a quick shower. ................ yes really.!

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Both right we miss them and the noise they create.


----------



## patp

Very, very rarely watch daytime tv. Usually the same day we have the cheer us up cake when we might look at "A Place in the Sun" or, for me, the Horse Racing


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I read a lot but for some reason only if it's warm enough and light enough in the servatory, I watch a lot of videos and films unless I feel up to doing stuff, and I confess to liking my TV of an evening.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Only one widow popped in last night for a quick shower. ................ yes really.!
> 
> Ray.


Hope that's not code for something else Ray! Hahaha!


----------



## raynipper

Did this. Hope it's readable.

Ray.

https://www.wikiloc.com/via-ferrata-trails/walk-85017308


----------



## jiwawa

Is that just a stroll round your property Ray?!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

not a lot to do today, I woke up shaking like mad, I'd pulled off the duvet to go to the loo and dropped off to sleep again.


----------



## raynipper

jiwawa said:


> Is that just a stroll round your property Ray?!


No Jean. It was a 5km walk around the next village with 15 French down tracks between fields that mostly only get used by tractors. Some mud and a stream to negotiate but mostly just within the hedgerows.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A little good news at last, some may remember in June I got a pension payout which was a real windfall as I didn't know I had one, my ex business partner must have set it up, wish I had known as I would have kept it up as the payment wasn't much as it started when I was a nipper almost, anyway the paid HMRC a good lump of it, So I applied to get it back a few weeks ago and I have a letter in my mit saying they owe me£723.46, no mention of how I get it out of them though.


----------



## jiwawa

Good luck with that Kev! They're very good at taking, maybe not so good at giving back!


----------



## Matchlock

I have found them good at giving back, either with a Cheque or direct to your bank account if they have the details.


----------



## greygit

raynipper said:


> No Jean. It was a 5km walk around the next village with 15 French down tracks between fields that mostly only get used by tractors. Some mud and a stream to negotiate but mostly just within the hedgerows.
> 
> Ray.


I'm jealous still cant walk great distances and most of the walks around here have been washed away or damaged due to the flood water.:crying:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It does say 14 days from 21st September when I read it again, I hope they mean this one, it'll disappear into the van bill anyway.


----------



## patp

Trip to Naarich to pick up more tiles.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No plans.


----------



## raynipper

Taking the 'old' folks to lunch and a matinée cinema.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Is there no end to your social whirl Ray?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

He has an unbefore known inner strength.


----------



## fdhadi

Just catching up with this thread, it’s been a few months. 

Lots happened, holidays and more holidays, all in the Motorhome so all good. 
Away most weekends now the girls don’t come with us, trying to keep to 1-1&half hr travelling time but the roads are so busy it can easily turn into 3hrs. 

All had the dreaded Covid, courtesy of our youngest daughter attending the boardmasters festival in Cornwall, but all ok now. 
The youngest has gone off to uni, moved her in to a brand new apartment in Liverpool last Friday, gosh it’s quiet and much tidier here, but missing her already. 

We’re going into Liverpool later today and all meeting up to watch the new Bond Movie so looking forward to that. Even more so as my nephew is in the RAF and help set up the scene where the thing falls out the back of the plane. 

Got a couple more driving lessons before I finish for the day so better get going.


----------



## patp

Just heard that our buyers have pulled out citing "too much work needs doing" as their reason.

As their surveyor left he commented, to Chris that "you have obviously looked after this house very well". 
He then does what all surveyors do and nit picks to earn his fee. He has mentioned that it needs re rendering. There is nothing wrong with the rendering, it is all sound and water tight, but it is "recommended" that clay lump buildings are rendered in the original lime. Our is, like all others, rendered in cement. I asked him about it when he was here and he said that lime render is best "in an ideal world". Our plasterer told us that he has been asked to render an old building lime and was called back again to strip and do it again in cement because lime is porous and the walls were getting damp.

Windows were mentioned and, yes, a lick of paint would be nice and two of the top lights need a new double glazed pane. Damp was mentioned and we pointed it out to him and the buyers where there had been a little leak from a slipped roof tile that was now fixed.

Have asked for sight of the report to try to address the problems. I remember when we bought our second house the building society sent a surveyor who did a full survey instead of a valuation. We had to go and take another look at it because we did not recognise his version of the same house! He mentioned things like window catches and surface rust on the metal down pipe etc. We soon reassured ourselves that it was all doable and no more than we expected on an old house.

This is turning into annus horribilus.


----------



## fdhadi

Just one of the pictures I have.


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> Just heard that our buyers have pulled out citing "too much work needs doing" as their reason.


You must be absolutely gutted to hear that Pat - so sorry for you. Back to the drawing board with all fingers n toes crossed - again!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Kin hell Pat, were we born under the same star or what.


----------



## raynipper

patp said:


> Is there no end to your social whirl Ray?


Had to sit through the whole film in the very back row with widows on either side. Came home and was accosted by the divorcee next door as it was her birthday and we just had to have a couple of drinks to celebrate. All go.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272

raynipper said:


> patp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there no end to your social whirl Ray?
> 
> 
> 
> Had to sit through the whole film in the very back row with widows on either side. Came home and was accosted by the divorcee next door as it was her birthday and we just had to have a couple of drinks to celebrate. All go.
> 
> Ray.
Click to expand...

Goes with the territory of a Toy Boy Ray.
😄

Terry


----------



## raynipper

If only Terry. They know I'm safe.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272

raynipper said:


> If only Terry. They know I'm safe.
> 
> Ray.


With Pru in the background brandishing a rolling pin. 🙂


----------



## aldra

Dentist this morning 

Life is getting a bit more active around here

Our granddaughter is now attending the local college and calls in for breakfast or lunch several times a week 

We are ‘employing’ our 14 year old grandson with a Saturday job, he works alongside his grandad so it’s a learning curve for him

And young Albert is our log cutting champion, we’ve now got a large supply of logs ready for the winter , Albert collects cut trees from our local cemetery several times a week, selects some of the nicer logs for wood turning and has made some lovely wooden items 

It’s strange not having Shadow by my side but I just remember that he was a well travelled hound and had a full life, we won’t won’t have another dog now, as we get older caring for a dog gets difficult especially as walking is difficult for both Albert and myself now

At the moment I’m on a course of steroids so less stiff than usual, my right hand and wrist is slowly regaining use thankfully, I was worried that it may have been permanently damaged as it was such a bad and long flareup and I was struggling with one hand, braces help

Sandra

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not sure we have a food shop to do, but I might let Liz go alone as she has to look on every shelf on every aisle it kills my back.

I didn't sleep very well at all last night, woke for the usual and couldn't turn my head off, all kinds of things bothering me.


----------



## patp

Food shopping here, too. Opposite way round here though. Chris likes to browse whereas I like to have a list and go for it! I discussed it with a shopaholic friend once and she puts it down to whether you like cooking or not. If you do then you enjoy the shopping part too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I much prefer to have a list too and just gallop round, job done, kettle on.


----------



## raynipper

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Not sure we have a food shop to do, but I might let Liz go alone as she has to look on every shelf on every aisle it kills my back.


Yep, I cured that. When asked to push the trolley I put some things back and add others I like. Don't get asked now.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Yep, I cured that. When asked to push the trolley I put some things back and add others I like. Don't get asked now.
> 
> Ray.


You're a geg, Ray, sound just like my late husband!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just got back from my pre op Covid test, not pleasant at all, I had one in January and it was fine.

Nothing planned.


----------



## Matchlock

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Just got back from my pre op Covid test, not pleasant at all, I had one in January and it was fine.
> 
> Nothing planned.


I had one of those in the summer, brought tears to my eyes.
Off to the Cotswolds in the van this afternoon for a few days, looks like it's gonna be wet but what the hell, my Birthday today and spent it there for the last 10 years.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes mine too, it isn't pleasant but she seemed to be going for a bloody depth record.


Maybe she thought she ought to preempt the colonoscopy by clearing the way from the other end, either that or she thought she had the mineral rights.


----------



## tugboat

Are you sure she wasn't just clearing up your dribbles, Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'll have you know I may leak now and then but I DO NOT dribble, occasionally a little drivel does pop out though.


----------



## patp

Been to Flyball training with Georgia. She was a little star  Bit nippy in the wind though. Then on to get flu jab. Last lot of sanitary ware coming this after' . Afternoon looks clear for a spot of horse racing on tv.


----------



## aldra

Not a lot

We are still washing rugs-by soaking them in the bath, soaping and rinsing them, drip drying them outside and airing them with our wood burner

Most are finding new homes

I wouldn’t give them away even though We had shampooed them constantly following shadow until I know they are spotless

We can return to wooden floors now that shadow can’t slip on them

I have a cleaner who starts Monday, hopefully she can do the jobs I struggle with

I’m not sleeping well but I’m powering though the house even with one hand with Alberts help

Helps with missing shadow, but sometimes we still link eyes even though he’s gone and I stare at those deep brown eyes, did I do alright for you my baby boy?

I tried, God how I tried

Already planning christmas

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

aldra said:


> I have a cleaner who starts Monday, hopefully she can do the jobs I struggle with
> 
> Sandra


Delighted to hear that Sandra - you've finally bitten the bullet after.... a couple of years?! I'm sure you'll not know yourself and you'll wonder why you didn't do it a lot sooner!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Just back yesterday from our 5 week trip up north. We had a great time: some great places to visit and very friendly folks. The biggest blot was a blow out in one of our off side rear tyres when on the M6. It took the recovery over 4 hours to sort it despite us being a "priority"!! Luckily we carry a spare so it just had to be swapped over - not a job for me on the hard shoulder I can tell you.

Plans for today: off food shopping this morning and we'll see if there is any diesel in Carmarthen. Then if dry (unlikely) I'll vacuum the MH floors and give them a wash too. We dusted and cleaned the insides when we got back yesterday afternoon but it was too wet to run the extension cord for the vacuum cleaner.

Mrs GMJ is tackling the north face of the dirty laundry which is pretty large after 5 weeks away!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Welcome home G.


The discomfort I went to the doctor with a couple of weeks ago has been fine for a while now, I restarted taking the reflux meds again and it went, even though the doc said it was probably nothing to do with reflux, so I have been in two minds for a day or so whether to go forward with the Colonoscopy on Tuesday, I don't see the point Liz says I should just get it done.


Discuss.


----------



## aldra

You DEFINATELY SHOULD Kev

Think of it as an opportunity, I assume the doctor who organised it had reason to 

I’m not suggesting you have bowel cancer but it is a silent killer unless early detected so you will be able to tick that off too

Polyps can cause digestive problems and they can be removed at the same time

So many are having long waits to get treatment on the NHS so you are one of the lucky ones 

I’ve waited for weeks for an ultra sound on my right hand and wrist, I thought it was much better and that the nerves were recovering, unfortunately it’s gone done downhill again , painful and I can’t actual use it to grip or hold anything.

Go sort it Kev 

Sandra


----------



## patp

In America they have them routinely much like we do the poo sticks Kev. Probably insisted on by their private health insurance because it is cheaper for them than treating cancer or any other condition like Crohn's. I would just look on it as a routine, necessary, check up.'


----------



## patp

Nothing much on today. Dog walking then feet up watching horse racing this afternoon (Prix de L'arc de Triomph!). 

Feeling very tired. Molly and Georgia have decided they both only like the one dog bed out of the five on offer. It was Georgia's to start with but I bought her a very expensive one when Molly came. It is so well made that is is very firm so she tries to go back in her old, floppy, bed and will sit it out when Molly tries to get in it. I decided to separate them at night but forgot to shut the kitchen door firmly and Molly got back in to the kitchen where there was only Georgia's small bed. She managed to squeeze herself in it and we heard Georgia complaining late last night. I left them to it, even when I was up and about in the early hours but heard complaints this morning and got up to find Georgia had given up the struggle (a 12kg weight difference) and was on the kitchen floor


----------



## aldra

Trying to ‘spring’ clean the utility room, not easy when only one hand/ wrist works

I have a cleaner starting on Monday so that should help out with things like paintwork and windows 

I’ve ordered an electrical rechargeable scrubbing/ polishing gadget but of course it hasn’t arrived yet, it was demonstrated cleaning skirting boards, tiles and even baths so fingers crossed it will work for those 

Our grandson is working with Albert today, they are emptying and pressure washing the greenhouse ready to put the plants to bed for winter , still everything in full bloom, the cyclamen are gorgeous, so tempted to plant up more but I won’t………..or maybe I will :grin2:

More logs collected from the cemetery this morning, wood stocks growing ready for winter fires

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

It's an admin day [email protected] order a new MH tyre; sort car insurance for another year; book MH in for MOT and full service.

Hopefully then read yesterdays paper.

Post holiday diet starts today as well!


----------



## raynipper

I'm hoping it will stop raining so I can go pick up twigs and bits strewn across the lawns and hope I see the dog crap before I pick it up.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Delivery of last of sanitary ware due today. I expect we will start sorting out putting the house back on the market. We have now, probably, missed the best of the weather which shows this house off as the little sun trap that it is. Just hoping that the agents have the details of the other people who wanted to buy it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good luck Pat.


I do the hot shoe shuffle tonight, I really are not looking forward to that, hope I get some sleep.


----------



## GMJ

Busy busy...

- MH wheel removed and put in car; spare tyre ordered and to be fitted tomorrow.

- Eurotunnel booked for our trip to Spain in January.

- Car insurance sorted...and at £12 cheaper than last year without having to change supplier (it's the AA so a quick phone call always gets them down to sensible money).

- MH booked in for full service; MOT; brake fluid change; and chassis nipple greasing!

- Table booked for family meal in Cheltenham on the 16th (it's Mrs GMJ's birthday next week!).

- Letter of complaint written and typed to MH insurers to complain about rubbish service provided by their recovery team.

- Letter of commendation typed and printed regarding actual operative who came and sorted our tyre/wheel change in the end!

Time for lunch now


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Being annoyed most of it so far.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This prep stuff not even trying to work so far, could be a fun n.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Mrs GMJ is getting her hair done today so I'll pop into Carmarthen to get the tyre put on the MH wheel. If the weather holds I'll swap the new tyre wheel with the steel spare on the MH later, to get that sorted. Whilst in Carmarthen I need to nip to Dunelm and B&Q as well.

Might get in the garden too if the weather plays ball.


----------



## patp

Trying to dodge the rain for the dog walk.
Our local pub does a Ten Pound Tuesday meal. You get a meal and a drink of your choice for a tenner. Might see if Chris fancies going tonight. I expect he will have to self isolate once on the Chemo so might be nice to get out while we can. Could bike there on our leccy bikes. Daughter tells us, though, that her husband takes a kind of Chemo for his Crohn's disease and it does not cause him any immunity problems. We will find out tomorrow.


----------



## raynipper

Searching for dog poop between the showers and finding bluddy great slugs on the lawns. About 10 so far.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Living the dream Ray....


----------



## raynipper

I guess we could have worse neighbours.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

We have a Church hall one side and open gardens the other...so no adjacent neighbours. Our neighbours across the road are great (check out their Youtube channel here https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5jD8ZQs2HZBoy9j-6XzFlg ) however they told us on Sunday that they are putting the house on the market and looking to downsize elsewhere in Wales, nearer the coast.

We shall be very sad to see them go as they are good, good people. They also look after our gaff when we are away in the MH, which gives us great piece of mind.

I suspect that their place will be bought and used as a holiday let too, given the area we live in!


----------



## raynipper

We keep 'talking' about downsizing before long. But when the conversation gets round to where and what will we do with all the clutter, the conversation gets changed.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

We've done it twice Ray but it has been more moving from a more expensive area into a cheaper one really. Both times it freed up equity which we invested for our old age and both times we moved into more suitable property.

the first time was from a small village on the Wilts/Gloucs border into Cirencester itself. Our lad had started in one of the Comps in Ciren so we needed to be closer for him and us (GMJ taxis!!). Then around 3 years ago we moved out to west Wales to a bungalow for Mrs GMJ...plus it provided enough space for our MH (or indeed around 4/5 on our drive) and I also wanted to move back to Wales.

We both hate clutter so our place is quite minimalist as regards 'stuff'. I detest moving stuff from one attic to another so each move led to a throwing out session plus I sold loads of stuff on Ebay or gave it to charity.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ok back from the hospital, it got cancelled, the Moviprep (YUK!!!) stuff didn't work very well, so they are booking a CTC scan in a couple of weeks.


----------



## patp

Ray, I read an article in Readers Digest once about moving when we get older. To summarise it - moving house in your sixties is difficult, moving house in your seventies is extremely difficult and achieved by only a few. Once you reach your eighties you can forget it. The upheaval is, apparently, so great that we just cannot cope.

Kev! For goodness sake! You went through all that with no resolution at the end  Couldn't they have called in Dynarod?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Too many twists and bends it seems Pat.


Resolutions are still reported at the end in question still.


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Pat, I will be happy to give up and stay. But we will have to drive and trim the jungle now and again.

Ray.


----------



## patp

We had a landscaper come to look at new bungalow yesterday. She is going to make it fairly easy care and no hedges! It will be something along these lines - https://www.wildflowerlawnsandmeadows.com/product/wild-flower-lawn-seed-mix/ It is different from a wild flower meadow because it is all low growing. Only needs cutting every 3 to 6 weeks. Lots of hard landscaping too with a proper wild flower meadow around and beside the natural pond. They only need cutting once per year!


----------



## patp

Just had one of the previous viewers contact our agent. At the time they said that the lounge was too small and so it was not for them. Fair enough. They are now saying they, in spite of being cash buyers, they have not found anything better . There is talk of them adding a garden room to the lounge. The snag is that they are making an offer £45K under the asking price. We would not, in normal times, even consider this offer. These, however, for us are not normal times  He seemed a really, really nice chap. His lady was being reserved so could not tell much about her. They do have a couple of rescue dogs that were in their motorhome (!) at the time making a hell of a racket  (No it wasn't Shadow but you get the picture). 
So, a couple of negatives but a positive in their position to proceed quickly. Hmmm???


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Maybe drop £12 or split the difference, it's only an offer Pat and they may be trying it on since it's back on the market, prices are going up not down so remind the agent of that, no harm in trying if they are really keen then you will reach a figure you can both live with, maybe also include the proviso that they complete in 6 weeks or something, just don't be pushed around.


----------



## GMJ

I got the new tyre fitted to the MH wheel today. £174 Michelin Agilis CP tyre. I had an interesting chat with the owner of the tyre place who does all the fitting for AAA caravans and Motorhomes who are quite a big outfit down our way, and he told me that the CP tyres should always be run at the maximum level of Psi...so for mine its 70Psi. He said all the tyres front and back should be at this level. I asked about ride quality but he didn't think it would be an issue but he reckoned they would wear better and the MH would handle better.

I'll give it a go I think. We'll see...

What do folks think about this?

I swapped over the spare for the new one. Bugger me these things are heavy when you have to introduce them to the wheel hub! It took me a couple of go's to do it! I tightened up to 180NM of torque which I think seems to be the recommended according to my internet searches.

Anyway after that I spent half an hour straightening and sharpening all my pegs (for the awning etc, which had taken a bit of a battering this season.

All this was after I changed some door handles in the bungalow which involved doing some wood whittling to get the centre piece to fit!

I feel like a real man today now having done all this 'man stuff'!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm not in favour of high PSI, I've been over this somewhere else recently so I won't repeat it here, might have been on Homers or WC.


----------



## GMJ

Send me the link if you find it Kev and I'll have a look. I have missed loads of stuff being away as I don't log in when on hols.

I have run mine at 55psi for a while now so I'm happy to try the advice unless it's just a load of bollo. If the ride is too harsh I'll drop down...


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> I guess we could have worse neighbours.
> 
> Ray.


You have Ray!! 


GMJ said:


> I got the new tyre fitted to the MH wheel today.


Meant to ask Graham, what was your experience with the blowout? Was it a real hair-raiser?


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Mrs GMJ has an appointment in Llandeilo this morning so I'll drive in with her. I'll nip to the shops to get a newspaper and some ******* off the butcher whilst she is busy. 

After that, its weather dependent really: I want to sort the tyre pressures on the MH; I have a slipped roof slate on the garage to sort; windows to clean inside and out...and whatever else comes my way really.

I have to start exercising again as I haven't since we got back and I put a load of weight on whilst we were away. I plain forgot abut doing them yesterday as I was so busy


----------



## GMJ

jiwawa said:


> Meant to ask Graham, what was your experience with the blowout? Was it a real hair-raiser?


Hi Jean

We were lucky as it goes.

We had just come off the M62 east and joined the M6. As we were starting the feed into traffic I heard some awful road noise. Initially I thought it was either a different road surface or perhaps noise from a lorry as we were surrounded by them as we joined the M6. I was only doing around 50mph at this point but quickly realised it wasn't either the road nor the lorries.

I slowed down further to 40 and then made my way onto the hard shoulder. We were close to J21 by then so I managed to crawl to the hard shoulder near the start of the slip way off the motorway.

There was no bang nor noticeable loss of steering. Having a TAG axle 6 wheeler helped with the steering I guess.

The tyre was in good nick and under 5 years old and when I took it in to get sorted yesterday, the bloke who runs the tyre place had a look and couldn't work out why it had blown.

The worst bit was waiting for the 4 hours to get it fixed and away. The weather was pretty bad plus Mrs GMJ isn't that quick on her toes so I made the decision that we would stay in the MH, in the front seats with our seat belts on. The advice is to stand the other side of the barrier out of the vehicle normally but this wasn't really an option for us.

Photo attached....not sure that a can of inflating gunk would have helped us with this


----------



## tugboat

GMJ said:


> Send me the link if you find it Kev and I'll have a look. I have missed loads of stuff being away as I don't log in when on hols.
> 
> I have run mine at 55psi for a while now so I'm happy to try the advice unless it's just a load of bollo. If the ride is too harsh I'll drop down...


Don't forget, Graham, that tyres heat up in use so the pressure increases.

I have a Tyrepal system and my pressures go up by 10psi on a warm day.

I think you'd have a really hard ride at 80psi.

Glad to see you posting again and that you had a good trip.


----------



## GMJ

Good point Geoff. I hadnt cinsidered that.

I'll give it a go and see how it goes. I'll be interested in seeing how the handling as well as road noise and mpg, are affected.

Yes a good trip thanks Geoff. I remember you commenting that it sounded like your kind of trip. I'd recommend it...


Bridgnorth: nice little town. I had a good chat with the old boy who ran the funicular railway, which was both pleasant and interesting. Lovely castle wall walk and gardens and a very nice town centre.


York: The C&MC site is well positioned for visiting here. Many folks have visited York I'm sure so I won't dwell on it but we found the Yorvik Museum to be excellent and the Railway Museum is great...if you like trains! (free entry too).


Bridlington: Nicer than we thought with a lovely bike ride across the downs and promenade. Flamborough Head was a nice ride too and a very pretty coastline. Scarborough was a loud, brash seaside town but again, better than I thought it would be. Filey probably the nicest of all.


Durham: Again, probably been visited by loads of you but a lovely little city. We stayed at the C&MC site here but didn't fancy the dangerous walk to the P&R so got taxis each way which were only around 6-7 each way from memory. 


nr Lindisfarne: Cycling across the causeway twice during this week was one of the highlights of the trip. Lovely place to visit and The Barn at Beal is a useful site that is closest to the island (not cheap at 30 quid a night though!). Plenty to see and do across on the island for 2 days plus large car parks which can take MH's...but don't leave it too late to cross. There is also another car park which is for coaches and Blue Badges only. 

Masham: quaint it town with 2 breweries...what's not to like?

Southport: Around 40 mins by train to Liverpool (and only £5.50 each for a day ticket too). Taxi's cheap from site to railway station too. It's looking a little tired but we didn't have much time to explore what with visiting Liverpool and really bad weather which kept us in on one of the days.

Bala_ pleasant enough little town and a lovely lake. The steam railway was shut the day we were there unfortunately.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's looks like it might be a nice day out clear blue skies and light a breeze but puter says 8c and rain coming, I'd like to get out and finish the nearside headlamp polishing, and put another coat of rubber onto the scuttle to tidy it up and ensure a good seal


----------



## GMJ

Just cleaned the windows on the bungalow inside and out. Its a doddle with the Karcher hand vac thingy.


----------



## raynipper

You can pop round and do our 24 sq.m. conservatory G. Any time.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Get a karcher Ray


----------



## raynipper

Wife has one but she still gets knackered using it. I haven't mastered it yet ....................................................:wink2:

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Nice one Raymondo


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Got a silly quote for doing ours so it didn't get done.


----------



## patp

Up to hospital for first appointment of Chris's treatment. Specialist nurse handed over the chemotherapy tablets and chatted about side effects and handling the drugs etc. His support nurse, Cheryl, had organised for him to have his bloods done at the same time to save us using fuel to go to our GP or to a separate hospital appointment. She has also gone through all his radiography appointments and organised the same thing again so that fuel will be conserved.

Got back to news of more viewings. Oh joy. 

Text came through, while out in good signal land, from BT to contact them. So I did. 2 hours later we have started the whole ball rolling again to connect the bungalow. Fourth time lucky maybe?

Medication check with GP by telephone this afternoon. How will he know if I have turned green or not?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You'll be a different colour ya daft sod :roll: :roll:


I was going to ask about him yesterday but I hate to remind folk of things they may have just managed to get five minutes peace from thinking about.


----------



## patp

He's been told not to drink alcohol while on the Chemo. It is the only way we have been coping with all this stress


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You need to get a hyperdeemic nerdle and main line it then it misses his tummy.


----------



## GMJ

Errands run this morning.

Slate fixed this afternoon with the help of my good friend Heath Robinson









As my MH tyres didn't need any air I had some spare time so I put the carpets back in the MH ready for our next trip (next week).

Went for a walk after lunch; played Scrabble; ad did some exercises. The sit ups hurt today after 5 weeks of doing nowt!

Just catching up with some emails and stuff now.


----------



## jiwawa

Wow, Graham, that tyre's a right mess! I take it it was a rear wheel? Is yours a FWD? Scary stuff!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Off to the hospital in Carmarthen this morning as Mrs GMJ starts her physio sessions today. We are old that this chap is a specific MS and Parkinson's physio, so hopefully better than previous ones she has had who didn't really know about MS.

After that it'll be weather dependent but I need to get in the garden to mow the lawns and trim the trees/bushes. If wet then I'll no doubt find one or two indoor type things to do alongside my exercises.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

As little as possible today, I didn't do my back any good yesterday, looks a bit moody out there anyway.


----------



## patp

Good luck Mrs GMJ!

Chris starts his Chemo and Radiotherapy today. The nurses were great yesterday at explaining everything but he wishes he had not asked about alcohol consumption  Gonna be a long seven weeks.........

House clearing up and cleaning for a 5pm viewing for me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Best for Chris too, he may give up after a layoff that long, think of the money you'd save.

Good luck with the viewing later.


----------



## GMJ

It has mizzled all day here despite what Derek the weatherman told us! Therefore no playing outside today so after Scrabble and exercises I painted the chrome shower tray shampoo bottle etc holder thingy in the MH, where small bits of rust were coming through.

Then I had a little play with this...

https://www.aldi.co.uk/ferrex-13w-engraver/p/701269380653201

I bought it for 9 quid on Sunday as I had never owned one. Dead easy to use (don't have it too high to start with) and I practiced on the bottom of a couple of pint glasses. Not too shabby either.

I thought I'd use it to engrave all my power tools and anything else nickable as we are away in the MH so often, just in case. I also thought I'd engrave some of the stuff we carry in the MH too. Just surname, post code, reg number ...that kind of stuff.

Just catching up on my emails then I'll read the papers then cooking chicken teriyaki for tea


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I used to engrave wine glasses for weddings back in the 70s.


----------



## patp

Long appointment for Chris as they wanted lots of pictures etc of his innards for the first session.

We have an offer from cash buyers! That is cash in the bank - they are living in a rented caravan. Lots of viewings lining up but none in such a good position as these two people who both seem very nice neighbour material. 
God spare me, though, from couples with young kids! They arrive and you can never string two words of a sentence together because they are off chasing one kid or the other. Grrrr.

Now we have to a) decide whether to accept the offer. The agent thinks there is a bit more to come which will make it £15K under asking price. b) Do we let the other viewings go ahead? We are so stressed and tired that we feel inclined to say no more while we negotiate with the people making the offer. On the other hand would it be good to have people lined up in reserve if something goes wrong?


----------



## raynipper

There comes a time Pat. Having the right neighbour might be worth the 15k.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Cancelling the viewings before negotiating kind of weakens your position Pat, no?


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are off into Carmarthen to do some shopping/browsing this morning. Mrs GMJ seems well up for it and the weather is supposed to be nice. I'm not sure what she has on her to do list but I'll follow her around faithfully. If we time it right we can get there for coffee and maybe stay for a bite of lunch too.

Her physio went really well yesterday. She has a young man taking it who is obviously MS trained. He was so laid back and relaxed emphasising the need for rest and a good stiff drink! Fair play. She will get so much out of the sessions with him unlike previous ones who had zero understanding of her condition so tried to make her do impossible exercises.

If the weather is good, I'll definitely get in the garden this afternoon.

I'm back in the saddle with eating healthily and exercising now and have kust 7 of my holiday pounds already!


----------



## patp

Great that Mrs GMJ has connected with a good physio. Daughter is a paediatric physio who specialises in Cystic Fibrosis .

Slept on the offer and will discuss with agent what to do next. We are inclined to accept a slightly higher one that the agent thinks is available. I think you are supposed to take it off the market then.
Might compromise on the viewings, if necessary, and ask the agent to do them instead of us. Might also say only people who have sold can come. It is still a nuisance because the house still has to be presentable and not smell of dog but might be less tiring than doing the "sales talk" myself. I am sure we do it better than them because we love the house and that comes across. One of them is only the daughter of the interested party anyway. If they are elderly parents then I am not sure this house is for them?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nothing planed so far, boss is still akip.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I forgot to mention.

Liz and I have been togevver for 15 years today.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I forgot to mention.
> 
> Liz and I have been togevver for 15 years today.


Please send Liz our condolences and commiserations...

Tell her that there is still hope!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Arse faced tart.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Last time I stick up for you mate.


----------



## patp

Togever for ever? Congratulations!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I dunno about forever, she can be replaced, as can I.


----------



## patp

At least you don't take each other for granted when you feel that way


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think we do sometimes, but surely that's normal after a while when you know each other's strengths, she cooks mostly, I tidy up, other jobs whoever whenever, housework expands to fill the time available.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Last time I stick up for you mate.


Did I miss the first time? :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Short memory some folk.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Not much planned to day really. I managed to get in the garden for an hour or so yesterday afternoon and do some cutting back so my green bin is now mostly full. I need to mow the lawns but the grass is still wet and I think we have showers forecast for today.

Aside from that maybe a bike ride; then some exercises; then hopefully some rugby on the telly this afternoon.


----------



## patp

Continuing the negotiations with the new buyers. They know that the "official" reason the last sale fell through was due to the survey though we all know that the real reason was a marital disagreement. They are now playing hard ball by putting in a low offer and then wanting to buy the survey. Of course the next thing will be a further low offer to account for all the bits and pieces picked up by the surveyor. We have several viewings lined up but none of them are "sold". All will be in a chain if they do sell. Our buyers came to us as cash in the bank buyers but it turns out that their money is in an ISA or coming from an ex husband. Agent investigations on their finances show that the tax man has overtaxed the ISA and a refund is due but not there yet. So the "cash in the bank" buyers turned out to be "cash not quite in the bank yet" buyers. Well, you could say that about all people viewing.

We have asked the agent to see if we can share the purchase of the survey with them so that we can address the things that are on it. Buyer wants the house taken off the market while all this is going on. More delays.

Chris has two days off from hospital visits. I am off to flyball this morning.


----------



## GMJ

It does make your blood boil when buyers demand all kind of things but I guess it comes down to how much you believe them and how much you want to sell.

We had to negotiate hard when we sold our last place in Cirencester as the couple buying it were splitting up and he was playing silly buggers whilst she was just concerned about the welfare of her kids. In the end we went into temporary accommodation for 2 weeks as I found out that his pee'ing around was genuinely affecting his partner (who was a nurse and also the parent of one of my students at the time). So to help her out we went into temporary.

Luckily living in the Cotswolds we had no shortage of places to choose from and had a mini holiday in a really nice let (right next door to Willy Carson's gaff - the retired jockey) as it goes.

The place we were buying off was marketed as 'No onward chain' in the literature. The vendors and the agents both told us that too. When we had an offer accepted and the wheels were in motion and money had been spent on surveys etc, a month before we were planning on exchanging the vendors tried stalling as they hadn't found anywhere to live! I refused point blank and played hardball until they agreed to move on the agreed date. You can
t have it both ways...


----------



## raynipper

We have only moved once in 57 years of marriage and that was into our paid for holiday home. Still here and dread the next move as we will have to squeeze a quart into that pint pot.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What a trial you're having Pat, if it was me I'd tell them to do one and change agents as these do not appear to be acting in your best interests.


----------



## raynipper

My walnuts are now dropping like .............................................................................. well walnuts.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Garden centre for lunch and sweet peas.


----------



## GMJ

Did some exercise; went for a bike ride; covered our patio table and chairs for the winter; done the shopping list for tomorrow. I also ordered some aerial shots of our bungalow and the village from our neighbour over the road who has a drone and has taken some really nice shots. He isn't selling them to me himself but has come across a place that has done him 3 large canvasses (around 30 inches by 18 inches) for 40 quid delivered! I had a look at his and they are well worth it.

I reckon I'll mow the awn this pm. It's still a bit damp but its still growing too. 

Then watch some rugby.


----------



## baldlygo

raynipper said:


> My walnuts are now dropping like .............................................................................. well walnuts.
> 
> Ray.


I learnt that it is not a good idea to have a shed under a walnut tree - the noise was enough to keep you awake at night. :smile2:


----------



## raynipper

Yep Paul, acorns are just as noisy. 
Many of my walnuts end up in the grass beneath the trees. This can take some searching for them.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Bore da i chi

Lazy day planned for today. off food shopping this morning then some exercises then hopefully catch the Formula 1 and some rugby on telly. Cooking a big batch of chilli later for tea and for the freezer.

I managed to mow the lawns yesterday even though they were little damp. If it stays dry for the next 5 days or so, I'll probably give it another go although the ground is very spongy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good morning look you, isn't it.


Got up early, stuff going on in my head & I couldn't drop off again, Liz snoring like an Hephalump too not been up this early for ages, Pizza and a donner kebab for tea last night.

I think our new neighbour is going to start moving my stuff out of the old garage into the new one today, so I'll need to oversee that, he's the size of the house and offered as he wants to use it for his A4 classic car, although officially it isn't his yet, the paperwork is going slowly through, it should have been done ages ago but solicitor was dragging his feet as usual.


----------



## GMJ

I am very partial to a great big dirty kebab Kev: chicken kebab and doner mix for me; salad, no cabbage; and chilli sauce!

Only happens when we are away in the MH and can find somewhere that delivers to site.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz likes the chicken one, not for me and I forego the chilli sauce.


----------



## GMJ

Mrs GMJ has lamb sheesh and salad, no sauce and no pitta...so basically grilled lamb and salad.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I prefer ****** nosh, I get pancake rolls, curry sauce n chups.


----------



## GMJ

Yep partial to a Chinese meal too: We usually share some salt and pepper spare ribs; beef in black bean sauce and pork and mushrooms. With rice (which seldom gets finished!).

Again can only happen when we are away as we are the best part of 30 mins drive to any takeaways where we live. probably a good thing...

I took up Indian cooking due to where we live and am very pleased I did. We enjoy healthy curries now made from scratch with very little salt, oil and no additives! They work well when frozen and taken away in the MH too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not a great fan of take aways at all TBH, especially Indian, I prefer home cooked food, but er indoors refuses to cook on Saturdays, and I would hate to step on her toes by taking over the kitchen, but I do make a mean Toad in the hole about once a week, but I really hate cooking I get very stressed and it never tastes as good if I do it.


----------



## GMJ

I do all the cooking at home (unless there is a roux sauce which I am hopeless at...not enough patience). We plan the weeks menu on a Saturday and then I food shop on a Sunday. I'm making a big batch of chilli this afternoon using Tana Ramsay's recipe, I should get around 4-5 meals for the freezer hopefully.

When we get back from next weeks trip I'll start more batch cooking as I had us up to around 30 meals in the freezer before the summer but as we have been away and eaten them, I'm down to about 8 or so now. Very short on curries and bolognaise at the moment.


----------



## patp

I hate cooking. Chris took it over when he had his triple bypass as something to keep him busy. He is now fed up with it. I am trying to motivate myself to do some batch baking because that does take the pressure off when its an empty fridge day. I think I take after an aunt of mine who, when living alone would visit the market for salad stuff and make up several salads for the fridge to eat each night. That would suit me 

Forgot, yesterday, that we had a matinee trip to the theatre booked (a present for my Birthday from daughter)! Big rush because Chris only remembered with an hour or so to go and then we forgot the tickets so had to turn around about a third of the way there. Of course we were late and stressed which took the shine off. We used Park and Ride so could not hang around at it finishes at 5.30 on a Saturday! The play was good though. The Dresser with Matthew Kelly and Julian Clary. Matthew Kelly plays the Shakespearean actor with Julian Clary as the dresser. I did not tell Chris much about it as it is not his usual thing but we both enjoyed it very much. 

Not much on today.


----------



## GMJ

I enjoy cooking. I find it relaxing.

I prefer eating but I watch that carefully these days.

Best of all I like drinking beer though!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have always liked both Matthew Kelly and Julian Clary, both very funny men.

Matthew Kelly is one month older than me.


----------



## GMJ

Wasn't Kelly accused of something dodgy a number of years ago? 

or am I making that up?...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Seems to ring a bell, but so were a few others where the rozzas got a bit OTT in the wake of Saville etc.


----------



## aldra

Getting busy here

We now employ our fourteen year old grandson, £5 an hour, crisps, bacon buttys and lunch thrown in

He is enjoying working and learning alongside his grandad and he needed a job

Young Albert is also working here but we match his 8 hr contact of £9 an hour 

And they work every hour alongside their grandad who teaches them every step of the way

Young Albert now surpasses him with the axe chopping wood

Together they chainsaw logs and I’ve noticed young Albert steps in to protect his grandad from heavy work

They have clipped ivy today , our house is covered by ivy, they’ve clipped, young Albert has now learnt to go up ladders without fear, Edward puts all clippings through the shredder

They are half way there, our son in law will do the gable, it’s too high for the grandkids and a bit too high for Albert now as he gets older

So life returns to normal, I’m cooking bacon butties, lunch, soon I’ll be cooking family meals

No longer a Friday meal, it got to big, but meals for individual families

And I’m keen to start baking cakes again

Just need to take care that albert doesn’t eat them all

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

Isn't it great to watch the generations working together, and having precious skills handed on?


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Mrs GMJ has an appointment in Llandeilo this morning, after which we are hoping to stay in and have some brunch at a very nice hotel there.

This afternoon I'll be in the garden methinks. Then reading yesterdays Sunday Times.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Busy week for me, I have to arrange a visit to the Vampire at the local Hospital for today or tomorrow, whilst there I have to pick up some junk I have to take on Wednesday, then on Wednesday I have to do the stress ECG, and on Thursday I have the Virtual Colonoscopy CTC scan, out of breath already.


----------



## patp

Sounds like domestic bliss, Sandra. You are lucky to have your family close to you. The only family close to us are the needy ones that always want Chris's help with something. Whenever we need a hand they are "too busy".

Have a nice posh lunch Graham, and Kev take it easy today and build up your strength for the week ahead.

Sparkies are back on site today so a bit of tea making for me to do. One of them, who seems to be in charge, is a lady sparky  Nice to see a bit of equality seeping into the building trade.

Grass needs cutting, leaves need sweeping and dogs need walking.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

All booked online for 14:25


----------



## Christine600

I drove my van to an agency who'll sell it for me! :surprise:


Now both my mum and me will find ourselves each a place to live closer to where my brother lives. My mum is having health issues and my brother and I both want her to live close by.


But I'm not totally bonkers! When we are settled in I'll start looking for a newer motorhome. My old one is getting a bit long in the tooth although it's perfectly usable. But I'm not very technical and it's too old for me to insure the drivetrain etc. So I will feel better with something newer. 0



I will miss my old van - it's been brilliant for smaller getaways during covid. And reliable when touring southern Europe. :kiss:


----------



## jiwawa

That's a big step Christine. When I traded in our 1st MH a couple of years after my husband died I should have been cockahoop about the new van I was getting but I really wasn't interested.

It has grown on me though!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

I'm planning on doing some exercises and then giving the MH a wash this morning. Mrs GMJ has an appointment near Carmarthen late morning so I'll drive her to that. This afternoon will be gardening then I think.

I managed to cut back a number of bushes and trees in our garden yesterday afternoon so I'll finish that off I think. We didn't manage to get our brunch yesterday as the place we planned to go was closed for refurbishment (no mention of it on their website!!!). We tried 3 other places and they were all closed on a Monday. So we went to the Co-op and bought one of their posh pizzas for tea and settled on a roll for lunch instead! Disappointing but better for the wallet and waistline I suppose.


----------



## raynipper

Lunch out and then the Bond movie with many widows.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

We fancied going to the cinema to see that but as the film is 2h 45m then Mrs GMJ wouldn't be able to last that long for the toilet. We decided to wait for the DVD instead.

Am looking forward to Dune coming out later this month though.


----------



## patp

I must admit I was a bit shocked that there was no social distancing at the theatre the other day. We arrived late and got seated near the exit with no one next to or even around us. When escorted to our proper seats we were right in the thick of people with no masks! 

Not much on today. Got chatting to a neighbour yesterday, on the morning dog walk and did not get home until nearly 12 noon!


----------



## GMJ

Yes Pat. I am going to a Wales rugby match in November with my son and will be wearing my face mask whilst in there. I have booked ballet tickets for Mrs GMJ and I, for 2nd Jan as well (as an Xmas pressie for Mrs GMJ) so am not looking forward to the lack of social distancing at that either!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nothing planned, Liz is off out to see a friend, so I'll be at home.


----------



## GMJ

You'll be able to run round naked Kev....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm not sure I like where your mind goes.


----------



## GMJ

It's what we say when the other one is out on their own. i.e. doing something naughty/risqué!

It also brings to mind that sketch in The Good Life where Margot is out and Jerry has a take away curry and wafts it around the room so that the smell pervades...he can do it as Margot is out!


----------



## baldlygo

Forgive me for being late but I made this yesterday - can anyone guess what it is for?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Is it the giggling pin off a laughing stock?


----------



## patp

A thingumy jig off a wotsit?


----------



## baldlygo

BIG CLUE - This is it deployed with other things I did not make


----------



## patp

Mousetrap?


----------



## baldlygo

OBSCURE CLUE - Could not try it yesterday 'cause we had no chocolate :laughing8:


----------



## GMJ

Phew!

Just spent an hour or two doing some tree work on our bushes and trees, topping and shaping them.

MH looks nice and shiny too after this mornings clean. We managed top sneak a nice walk in the forest in after lunch as well and then a game of Scrabble too. 

Just sitting down before I start the tea....


----------



## baldlygo

patp said:


> Mousetrap?


You've got it Pat. Used this method from a table before and caught one mouse on 3 different nights.


----------



## jiwawa

So you put the chocolate in the far end of the tube? Anywhere else? Looks like a good idea - they're smart critturs.


----------



## patp

Yay! Do I get a cuddly toy? 

Or, don't tell me, a dead mouse?


----------



## aldra

Dentist

We are now revarnishing all wooden floors prior to polishing them

We can now as shadow can no longer slip on them, rugs all removed only a few will return 

We have a lot of wooden floors, they’ve been covered so long to prevent the hound from slipping Id forgotten how much wood we had 

Fortunately we have a polishing machine but we haven’t needed it in a long time 

His battered teddy sits on the hall table and we will take it with us if we go away in the van

It was on the list of necessities, one battered teddy, 13 years old, he loved that teddy, ,his safety blanket if he was happy or sad

Winston , our grandsons pup was a bit rough with it but soon learnt not to touch it 

So we return to wooden floors, distressed over years of german shepherds, rich oak, and every scratch’s a memory 

From Odin our first to Shadow our last

It’s strange without him, the Alfa Mayo who insisted that he was born to protect me and no way would he ever defer to me

To Albert, yes

But I knew my place and it was below him in the scheme of things 

And those big brown eyes that would stare into mine

We knew each other so well

Well enough for me not to mourn his passing, he would hate that, his life was spent ensuring I was safe and secure

And I’ll not let him down now

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Plan for today: bungalow cleaning; washing the car; Llandeilo for another appointment for Mrs GMJ (podiatrist this time); then some exercises for me!

I'll be in the garden in between all those things just finishing off my tidying up/cutting back spree.


----------



## patp

Feeling your pain over Shadow, Sandra  They leave a big hole...

We were considering wooden floors for the bungalow but your post has just confirmed our fears that they need to be cared for. I was also concerned about the noise factor and the dog slipping so ruled them out now. 
Underfloor heating means that we cannot have our usual thick carpet. I popped in to a carpet shop to enquire about what we could have and he checked all the tog ratings and said we would be able to have a good quality man made material but not a wool mix that we usually have  Trying to be as eco friendly as we can but we must, also, be practical. We will be putting Flotex in the utility, kitchen and hallway. I love this kitchen carpet that has survived several puppies, children and Mr Mucky Boots Chris. They do not make patterns that suit lounges and bedrooms unless I opt for the wooden parquet patterns. They are very realistic once down on the floor but might not match with the wooden skirting and architraves etc??


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just did a search PAt and found this, you need to check it for yourself of course.



Can you use wool carpets with underfloor heating?
The Carpet Foundation carried out some research with the Underfloor Heating Manufacturers Association (UHMA) and proved conclusively that most carpet can be used over underfloor heating without impairing the performance of the system. ... Our 80% wool/20% nylon carpets have a tog value somewhere between 1.4 and 2.3.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Got stress ECG this afto (deep joy) I have cancelled the virtual colonoscopy for tomorrow as the stuff I have to take today is also a laxative, and for me, that is stress enough imagining the consequences if it becomes clear that it's working while doing the ECG which cannot be paused.


----------



## patp

I am sure the staff are very grateful Kev 

On the carpet front I did ask an Axminster carpet maker and they said "not suitable to be laid without underlay". I think this is the crux of the problem. The carpet alone would be fine with the underfloor heating but might not be guaranteed without underlay. Might do some more research on different kinds of underlay.


----------



## GMJ

Bungalow cleaned and exercises done. rain has stopped play outside sadly!


----------



## GMJ

Tidy...the rain stopped so the car got cleaned inside and out. I then manged to finish my cutting back in the garden and rake up all the dead leave too!

Now about to tackle the paper...from Sunday!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just got back from the stress ECG, not good news, it appears I do have Angina, I had a suspected heart attack about 25 years ago, and he confirmed that I probably had and should have been advised better than I was at the time, which was have a week off and see how you feel if you go back to work.

So I am now awaiting an appointment for an angiogram.


----------



## jiwawa

Am I right in thinking they can control angina quite well with medication Kev?


----------



## GMJ

Sorry to hear that Kev


----------



## aldra

Our dogs slid and slipped all over the floors when young, but learnt to manage from pups ,shadow was fine as he used to “skate “ over them with his yeti feet

As he got older the problems started, no longer as agile he couldnt really afford to fall, much like us

We then bought large rugs to cover them having given away the rugs we bought for Ben as he got older

I still will have rugs just not covering all the floors

It’s really nice to return to the wooden floors and they are not difficult to clean especially if you have an electric polisher and of course you don’t need to use wood polish, a damp mop will do fine with the new wooden floor cleaners

Our main lounge is carpeted and I’ve always preferred wool as I feel it doesn’t absorb the dirt but with the advent of the new carpet cleaners , ours is the new vax modal, it’s as easy to wash them as Hoover them and they dry in an hour or so , so man made is fine 

So basically the choice is yours Pat

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Busy day today.

Plug the MH in ready for our trip tomorrow; then off into Carmarthen to get 2 new tyres fitted to the car (the fronts are looking very worn so I'm getting them changed before the winter weather comes in); then food shopping; then loading the MH; then Mrs GMJ has an appointment in Llandeilo; then back home to do some exercises!

It's Mrs GMJ's birthday today so we are going to the pub for us tea! It'll be the first time we have eaten over there since 2019 I reckon as we were away Jan-Mar 2020 and haven't had a sit down meal in there since!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

My cardiologist rang earlier to confirm that they are going to do an Angiogram and that they may need to keep me in to do a stent. in the next ten days, at least I think that's what he said, he's indian and has a strong accent


I 'm getting the virtual colonoscopy next Friday.


I rang a different van man today he's coming on Tuesday.


----------



## patp

Sorry to hear about your angina Kev. A stent should sort you out. Chris had his as an emergency but my brother had his on a planned basis. Conscious procedure either way. Mind you Chris did manage to do some spectacular projectile vomiting during his op.

We are changing our car tyres from low profile to ordinary so Chris bought some new wheels cheap and we took them to a local tyre place for new tyres to be fitted on them and then the whole wheels will be fitted tomorrow.

Tinker in the garden and wished I hadn't as it looks worserer than it did before


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Just got to put our food in the fridge in the MH and then we are off this morning for a week: 3 nights in Cheltenham seeing rellies and then 4 nights in Pembrey relaxing. Unfortunately the weather looks to be turning from this weekend so it may e a wet one next week.

Never mind!


----------



## raynipper

Off to spend more money on maintenance of this not very old VW Tiguan. It's cost me about €1,000 in the last year and we haven't been anywhere.
Spent more money on this 7 year old Tiguan than the 18 year old Golf because of 'technology'.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I had an uber expensive day yesterday Ray...

- 2 new tyres for the car: £237
- Tracking for the car: £50
- 700 litres of oil for the house: £377
- Food shopping: £75 (mainly beer tbf...)
- Fuel for the car: £40
- Mrs GMJ podiatrist: £40
- Meal out last night: £45

...the wallet needs a rest today!


----------



## patp

Have fun Graham and Mrs GMJ!

It must be "spend money on your car" week. We are having four new tyres fitted to our new (second hand) wheels after changing from low profile ones. Hope we feel the difference. Saw on telly that car mechanics are a dying breed now.


----------



## GMJ

I went to ATS and the bloke there could not have been friendlier, nicer or helpful. He looked as a rough as a badgers arse but softly spoken and very knowledgeable. 

I am not easily impressed with much these days but that was a very positive experience.


----------



## patp

We normally use ATS but there is a local tyre place in town, too, who quoted to just fit the tyres and rebalance for £12 so we are have bought the new tyres from them too. My mind has blocked me from remembering how much they were (!) but my CC will know later on today


----------



## GMJ

I used an indie for the MH tyre as they worked out cheaper. When I priced up the 2 new tyres though, ATS were around 40 quid cheaper than him...which was a shame as I like to support independent businesses when I can afford to. 

Don't get me wrong, I'd not quibble over a few quid by 40 was too much.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

ATS is expensive up here, We have a place called Yogis, Asian outfit sells the same tyres as ATS but a lot cheaper, all the taxis go there, not sure how much tracking is locally, can't recall the last time we had it done, but we need three new tyres soon, mentioned at MOT time.


----------



## GMJ

Might be worth doing the tracking if you are getting brand new tyres then Kev, just to set off on the right...err...track!

Mine were decently out at the front and the old tyres were wearing on the outer edge more than across the centre.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pointless around here G, the roads are full of potholes and we have speed bumps all over the place so it would get knocked out before we got home.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz and I got home from the shops about 30 minutes ago and it's such a nice warm evening we had a cup of tea sat on the front south facing patio and she said ooh look I wonder where that plane is going as we get loads over her all day every day but half the time you can see them so I whipped out my phone and opened my Flight Radar app, and was able to tell her all sorts about them, speed height origin and destination, and she was really interested, she didn't realise that a plane in the sky can be up to 150 miles away, we can see them circling towards Manchester airport from here.


----------



## patp

You paint a lovely picture, Kev.

It has been a nice day here, too. Been rushing around a bit though. Came back from morning dog walk to be accosted by next door neighbour who wanted to give me his version of a dispute he is involved in with our neighbours opposite. There was a "party" on Saturday. It was for an eight year old boy's birthday. It went on into the early hours and was quite loud but not disturbingly so. Our next door neighbour decided to go photograph "all the lights" emanating from the house at about 10 pm. He sent one of the photos to the Parish Chairman (also a neighbour) to complain that the lights contravened the dark sky status enjoyed by our village. The Chairman contacted the party neighbours responsible and must have told them about the photo/s. Well all hell broke out! Party neighbours posted on FB that "a man in Long Street has been photographing our house during a party held for our eight year old son and all his friends while all the lights were on and the children could be seen through the windows". I had been accosted by party neighbour the day before who told me who the "man in Long Street" was i.e. my next door neighbour. I have tried to pour oil on troubled water but not sure it will be enough.

Then off to sort out tyres for car while Chris was at hospital. After lunch we went to pick up extra tiles and dog drugs.


----------



## patp

Might be off to Kent for the day. Daughter has some plumbing jobs for Chris. Their baby's bedroom struggles to stay warm in the winter. it is on the corner of the house. Chris will fit a double radiator, to replace the single, if they have sourced one the right size. They also have trouble with an immersion heater so he will have a look at that. All a bit last minute because Chris thought he would not be up to it if he left it until the end of his treatment. I, personally, would have said it was something that could have waited until well after his treatment had finished. They could have used an electric heater if necessary.


----------



## raynipper

patp said:


> Might be off to Kent for the day. Daughter has some plumbing jobs for Chris. Their baby's bedroom struggles to stay warm in the winter. it is on the corner of the house. Chris will fit a double radiator, to replace the single, if they have sourced one the right size. They also have trouble with an immersion heater so he will have a look at that. All a bit last minute because Chris thought he would not be up to it if he left it until the end of his treatment. I, personally, would have said it was something that could have waited until well after his treatment had finished. They could have used an electric heater if necessary.


Yep.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Families eh, who'd want one.

nowt planned but that can change quickly round here.


----------



## patp

Trip cancelled as bit of a domestic going on in Kent 

Chris went for his Covid booster first thing. He called in the village shop to get a paper and she fed him a cake because I had told the nurse and treats story yesterday!

Racing on the telly later


----------



## raynipper

Keep thinking about buying a 'new' car. But the one we (I) want, a VW T-Roc was €30k. when we started looking a couple of years ago and is now €33k. basic to €39k top model. It's taking a lot to justify crucifying the savings and security blanket.

So saw a nice 2019 'R' model with 75,000 kms on it at €26,400 and trying to rationalise or possibly justify the expenditure. 
Second hand vehicles here are almost at new prices, so there is not much of a drop to tempt us a great deal. Decisions, decisions.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I´ve just been on an unexpected trip and fell over in the. garden :frown2: Hopefully I haven´t done any real damage as I fell on my replacement hip, but I feel a bruise coming on. Blinkin marvellous isn´t it, I´ve travelled over 6,000 km this year without a hitch and then fall over in my own back garden, they do say most accidents happen not far from home.  Before anyone suggests it, I have only drunk tea and cappuccino today.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We seem to find 5 year old with low mileage and FSH are better value for money, they all get you from A to B.


----------



## patp

Do you buy from a garage Ray?

Oops, Jan!  I have had a couple of falls lately. Daughter threatened to refer me to the falls clinic. Not sure what they do to you there?


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Do you buy from a garage Ray?
> 
> Oops, Jan!  I have had a couple of falls lately. Daughter threatened to refer me to the falls clinic. Not sure what they do to you there?


It was really a trip Pat, I was shovelling up some cats, Marder or some other creatures poo (too small for Motley and not in his poo place), I went to step forward and didn´t lift my foot high enough, tripped over a blade of grass you might say :grin2:


----------



## raynipper

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We seem to find 5 year old with low mileage and FSH are better value for money, they all get you from A to B.


Don't think the T-Roc has been out 5 years yet Kev. 2018 and they are as expensive as 2020 ones. Our old Golf gets us from A to B but will eventually be forced off the road due to emissions.

Yes it's from the main VW concessionaire Pat. Arrogant and lacking in customer service. But at least a 12 month guarantee. 
Many second hand ones are even more expensive as the French don't haggle and pay RRP. So they assume the next buyer will pay over the odds.

Ray.


----------



## baldlygo

raynipper said:


> Keep thinking about buying a 'new' car. But the one we (I) want, a VW T-Roc was €30k. when we started looking a couple of years ago and is now €33k. basic to €39k top model. It's taking a lot to justify crucifying the savings and security blanket.
> 
> So saw a nice 2019 'R' model with 75,000 kms on it at €26,400 and trying to rationalise or possibly justify the expenditure.
> Second hand vehicles here are almost at new prices, so there is not much of a drop to tempt us a great deal. Decisions, decisions.
> 
> Ray.


We have a friend in the village that has just traded in her old car that was off the road without a CT and missing wheels. She paid 2000€ deposit and drove away a brand new 40000€+ electric Kia. It costs her now just 110€ per month for 2 years.

I just love the thought of no petrol, no oil, no water, no antifreeze, no gearbox. no clutches, no clutch plates, no timing chains, no exhaust pipes, and cheaper insurance. Very tempted myself but wonder how she will get on in 2 years when this runs out and whether those fantastic deels will still be available for a repeat of a new car!


----------



## aldra

That’s usually how falls occur Jan, fall over nothing

Simple things like turning to quickly , I’m not so bothered about the fall, just that I can’t up , it’s hard enough to get up from a chair without arms

With Covid all hospital chairs seem to be armless and without Albert I’m stuck so I have to stand which is painful after a while

Anyway still sanding and revarnishing the oak wooden floors, kitchen done today, just part of the dining area left now, hall, small lounge, half of the dining room and kitchen done

Couldn’t have done it if shadow was still with us so it’s bittersweet

Still his scratches as he skid round corners as a younger fitter dog will always remain, along with his predecessors it’s a worn oak wooden floor full of memories, shining now but much like us, enough memories left to remind us

And his teddy, battered and worn sits in the hall

The last wash he didn’t sit and watch it dry, occasionally it was singed as I tried to dry it quickly under his reproving gaze

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

baldlygo said:


> We have a friend in the village that has just traded in her old car that was off the road without a CT and missing wheels. She paid 2000€ deposit and drove away a brand new 40000€+ electric Kia. It costs her now just 110€ per month for 2 years.
> 
> I just love the thought of no petrol, no oil, no water, no antifreeze, no gearbox. no clutches, no clutch plates, no timing chains, no exhaust pipes, and cheaper insurance. Very tempted myself but wonder how she will get on in 2 years when this runs out and whether those fantastic deels will still be available for a repeat of a new car!


Yup Paul. But that flies in the face of all my views.
HP/strap/lease are absolute no no's to me. Range is my big problem. 2,200 kms to Portugal and 1,200 kms when wife takes it to UK and no place to park and charge. We often just pop out to the local village and end up visiting a coffee shop, then lunch out and popping into friends. Get home about 250 miles later. I would not like the stress of range limitation. 
Plus of course we don't know whats round the corner in taxing recharges.

Ray.


----------



## baldlygo

raynipper said:


> Yup Paul. But that flies in the face of all my views.
> HP/strap/lease are absolute no no's to me. Range is my big problem. 2,200 kms to Portugal and 1,200 kms when wife takes it to UK and no place to park and charge. We often just pop out to the local village and end up visiting a coffee shop, then lunch out and popping into friends. Get home about 250 miles later. I would not like the stress of range limitation.
> Plus of course we don't know whats round the corner in taxing recharges.
> 
> Ray.


Yes Ray - the kia only has a range of 250km and as you say who knows what extra taxes come along later. However on the plus side batteries and the charging point situation should improve a lot in future.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It just moves the pollution somewhere else.


----------



## raynipper

baldlygo said:


> Yes Ray - the kia only has a range of 250km and as you say who knows what extra taxes come along later. However on the plus side batteries and the charging point situation should improve a lot in future.


Still a lot of unknowns with EVs Paul. Tax, Batteries, charging points, etc. My friend in CA is now on his fourth. Three leased and now finally one bought, a Bolt.
Swears by them but it suits their lifestyle. Wife takes it to work in the HOV lane and plugs in free. Comes home again in the HOV lane and doesn't need to charge it up. It's a win win for him but if they decide to go further they fly.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Nothing much planned other than dog walks. Doing these in two shifts in the morning as each dog is so different.


----------



## JanHank

What do you do on Sunday when you woke up thinking it was Saturday ?:surprise:

Motley and I will go to the river and have a look at how the renovation of the bridge to Poland is coming along.


----------



## raynipper

Wind clocks, clean out and back-up main PC to spare, take dinner for one out of freezer, wait for cries of help.

Ray.


----------



## Matchlock

Loading the Motorhome and off to Ferry Meadows for a few days to test out the new E bikes.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Wind clocks, clean out and back-up main PC to spare, *take dinner for one out of freezer*, wait for cries of help.
> 
> Ray.


Is the `dinner for one´ for you or Miss Sophie ?

Starts at 2.41

https://www.ardmediathek.de/video/d...0NDQ4MC1kNWU1LTQxOWItYjU2NC02OWMzMTBhNzIzNGU/


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha ha Jan. As soon as I get something out the freezer I get invited to lunch/dinner by a widow. 

Ray.


----------



## dghr272

Grandpa’s taxi service booked to run Grandson to Ulster hospital for his second vaccination.

Terry


----------



## JanHank

We didn´t go to the river after all, car battery flat :frown2:

As it turned out it was to my advantage, I saw Marcus my neighbour up the road and I now have a volunteer to do some silicon work in my shower and he is volunteering Mario with him to sort out this Robinia stump to make sure I will no longer come home to a Robinia forest after a summer break. :laugh:


----------



## patp

What is it, Ray, that prompts women to fuss over abandoned men? If a woman were to be left home alone would there be the same reaction? It always sticks in my mind about Chris's old boss who took time out of his busy schedule to run his secretary to hospital to visit her sick husband. It is not often the case that lone women are seen as not able to cope whereas lone men are somehow seen as somehow needing "help".


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I would assume that wimmin like to care for others, if alone they may miss that part of there lives, men probably don't have a problem with being looked after, I don't.


----------



## dghr272

Yep it’s the natural mothering instinct, especially when the poor man digs his dinner out of his freezer stock. 🙂

Terry


----------



## raynipper

patp said:


> What is it, Ray, that prompts women to fuss over abandoned men? If a woman were to be left home alone would there be the same reaction? It always sticks in my mind about Chris's old boss who took time out of his busy schedule to run his secretary to hospital to visit her sick husband. It is not often the case that lone women are seen as not able to cope whereas lone men are somehow seen as somehow needing "help".


Dunno Pat as I try to put on an independent air .......................... do I break into song now?
I think some women just can't start catering for one after their partners go. Although my wife will always have two days of left overs after serving up a meal for friends. It's a reciprocal thing here as I tend to get called on for help with tech or French matters.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No matter anyway Ray, it's nice to be nice.


----------



## patp

Although I am a mother I do not feel the need to cluck over adults. In fact I get quite irritated when people are needy. I think I would have made a good Matron  Funnily enough when I was at school I was commended for being very caring over one of the younger pupils who had severe behaviour issues. I took her under my wing and tried to help her outside of school too. Her mother was a prostitute and so "worked" nights often bringing men home with her. The children had very little care from her at all. This girl had been either expelled, or removed from, a couple of schools until placed in our, small, girls school. Tragic story as the mother removed her again because of the school trying to intervene on the girl's behalf. Saw her a few years later over the local park............

Nothing much on today except housework  Might pressure wash the paving outside? 
Spent most of yesterday either chatting to people we met on the dog walk or reading the Sunday papers


----------



## aldra

Caring

Well I don’t know 

How caring

My kids, possibally,

Grandkids definately

But I’m quite hard

Unless I’m feeding them

Sandra


----------



## patp

Another quiet day. Hoovering and bathroom cleaning perhaps? Chris is peed off at the randomness of his appointments for radiotherapy. Today's is middle of the day so will disrupt the whole day. Yesterday he could not find a parking spot which meant a short drive to the multi story which, in turn, made him late. The whole hospital is like a maze, even though it is modern, and finding the right department from a different start point was very challenging.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hopefully the van repair man is coming today but it is peeing down right now.


Got to ring doc, she prescribed a laxative to take twice a day until Friday, but the CTC dept said I don't need it WTF is going on these days.


----------



## raynipper

Eat lots of fruit and dark chocolate. Works for me

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Eat lots of *fruit *and dark chocolate. Works for me
> 
> Ray.


Don´t eat the pips.


----------



## raynipper

My dark chocolate don't have pips. Might have some peppermint cream though.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oh, Clarnico peppermint creams were a huge fave of mine yonks ago, still available too.


----------



## JanHank

I had a fun and games day yesterday with my new Bissel carpet cleaner, for a start I think I put too much water on, well that is after I had put it together and discovered how to turn the blessed thing on. They tell you to clean it afterwards so I checked on youtube to see exactly what I should clean, Why does an American call a nozzle a n*a*zzle ? it got on my nerves, I kept telling her "It´s a bloody nozzle woman". Anyway, my machine was not shown, so I have either got an ancient machine or they have made it more difficult to take the thing apart because no way can I remove this cover to clean it or the brushes properly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well, that is yet another MCEA man who has no idea what they are doing, water heater still not working on gas, told me it had a blown fuse, checked it with my meter beeeeep, says the heater fan was working, no air from pipes, no noise from the fan, and no vibration from the fan cowling, the engine is still not charging the LB and the USB in the back still doesn't work when the engine is running, he said he hadn't the cheek to charge, me I said good because I have the cheek to tell you you won't be getting paid as we are no further forward, still he did turn up on time and he stayed three hours, meantime I'm getting more and more wound up.


I am sick to death of people telling me that either can or have done something, when in fact they can't or haven't.


----------



## patp

How frustrating Kev! Is there not a way of getting someone who comes recommended? We are finding that trades have no need to advertise nowadays. They all have plenty of work from recommendations so the good ones fly under the radar if you are not "in the know".


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This one came recommended Pat


----------



## patp

I have my Covid booster booked for today. I am in a bit of a quandary because I have felt a bit crap for a couple of days. Really bad muscle aches and headaches. I do not suffer from headaches normally. I think it is probably due to stress but if it is not then I could end up fighting off the vaccine 

We had a nice, alcohol free, meal at our local pub yesterday. They do a Ten Pound Tuesday offer every week. A nice lasagne that was not in one of those awful dishes with home made garlic bread and peas. I tried an alcohol free Gin and Tonic. Not a gin drinker so could not compare it but it felt a bit decadent 

Nothing much else on. Still waiting for these blooming buyers to get a look at the survey so that we know if they are going to proceed or start negotiating again. I am of a mind to say that they made their offer in knowledge that the survey had some problems on it. The agent told them that it mentioned a few things and what they were. She quizzed me during the viewing and then made an offer.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'd ask before the jab Pat.

I watched a YouTube video on the water heater yesterday and spoke to the chap, and I might have a further look into it myself to see if I can find any obvious problems and go from there.


----------



## raynipper

As it's been bright and sunny all day I thought the grass might be cuttable.
My Robot mower just couldn't manage more than a few yards this afternoon as it was so wet. So I turned it round to go back to the 'garage'. Lifted up the switch cover and there was a little mouse looking at me. Don't know who was the most surprised. He ran and I upended the mower to clean underneath. Another little mouse fell out and ran off. So we can't have mice breeding in my mower as they are likely to start chewing things. So had to splash diesel around in it's 'garage' charging station and hope it deters the little burgers. The alternative is a trap.

Ray.


----------



## Christine600

Sounds like a dangerous place to live, Ray! :surprise:


(for the mice - not you)


----------



## raynipper

Agreed Christine. I have chalked up quite a few mice since living here and managed to keep the house free. But I was happy with them in the garden and fields up to now.

Ray.


----------



## Gretchibald

Serviced my scooter ready for next trip to France . Oil and filter change, new tyre , brakes cleaned /adjusted , all oiled and cleaned . -- I'm optimistic


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I had a play with the water heater this afto, I've spoken to a chap who repairs the PCBs (Ebay) he sais he's had a few boards in and sent them back with no faults to repair and his feed back is that vans stood for a long time can get an airlock in the gas pipe, so I undid the union at the side of the heater and after a second or two I could smell gas, so I tightened it back up and it still doesn't work so I have packed it up nice and secure and sent it off to him, so we'll have to see what happens next.


----------



## patp

Expecting UK Power to come and do a site survey today. Will be a huge relief when they finally connect the bungalow to the grid. It will be nice to get some payback from our solar panels. There has been a lot of talk about giving grants to people to install Air Source (or ground source) Heat Pumps but I have not heard anyone say that they are best combined with solar panels to make them more economical to run.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Going to be a bad day today, hardly anything to eat and I have to take some awful fluid three times today, still it's better than the awful moviprep stuff I suppose, CTC tomorrow morning.


----------



## jiwawa

Hang on in there Kev. I've just had a complimentary croque monsieur (well, half) with my coffee which was a lovely surprise.


----------



## raynipper

Somehow gotta bug or something. Been achey ever since the excessive walk on Tuesday and put it down to muscle pains. But now it's developed into some gastric abdomen problems. So not going far from the loo today.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Have you an LFT Ray? Gastric problems can be a sign of covid. Best to be sure to be sure - and early.


----------



## raynipper

No Jean. Had some blood test the other week and apparently my Creatinine Phosphokinase (CPK) was a bit high at 353 ui/l
But being as I have been feeding myself the past few weeks anything could have contributed to it.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Many things can upset the tum Ray and as you are feeding from the freezer make sure after defrosting you heat it all the way through so its as hot in the middle. I discovered a few weeks ago the orange juice I was drinking with tonic was well out of best before date, it upset my stomach all right, stopped drinking it and all was well.

I´ve just made 4 loaves 2 for me and 2 to give away. My kitchen smells luverly.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jan. Gone off food now and soups with toast will suffice the next day or so. Even had to fend off two invites making the obvious excuse to stay near the loo.
But feels getting better ish.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jiwawa said:


> Hang on in there Kev. I've just had a complimentary croque monsieur (well, half) with my coffee which was a lovely surprise.


You know you can go right off some people very quickly > >


----------



## aldra

Hope your feeling better Ray
We have sanded all our wooden floors post shadow
Looked up and realised everything was covered in thick dust

And I mean everything

Just about managed to clean it all, floors varnished, waxed and polished, some carpets replaced, chairs vacuumed 

Walls vacuumed , the dust highlighted all the cobwebs, the chandeliers stripped and washed
Surprised we managed but it’s looking good

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Sandra, improving enough to start preparing for Prue's return Sunday.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Life is returning here

One grandkid a regular visitor, boyfriend today for dinner, both at local college

Two others each work one day a week

Some trepidation with Covid

But we need to live and take some chances

Hope Pru’s travel goes well

Take care both of you

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Off for virtual colonoscopy at 10:30 glad when I can have a bit of nosh.


Mungry


----------



## patp

Good Luck Kev!

Not much on here. Chris's appointment right in the middle of the day today.

UK Power came yesterday as promised! Lovely lady who said that lead time for our connection is about six to eight weeks. We have three phase right outside our house and just need about 30 metres or so of trench and cable to our "box" so should be an easy job that they might fit in sooner. Love it that there are lady electricians nowadays. They always seem to try that bit harder .


----------



## JanHank

Is 3 phase put in as a matter of course these days Pat, although Hans asked for it to be put in here they said it was routine to put it in all new houses.
In England he had a converter to run his machinery, then when we bought more machines paid to have 3 phase put in.


----------



## patp

No, not yet it isn't, Jan. If they want everyone to have electric cars though they will have to sort it out. It has not been a problem for us to get it. I think that, though, might be due to the people opposite who asked for it in their new build.

They talk about us old folk ruining the planet but we have installed solar panels on our build whereas the forty something, fairly affluent, couple opposite have not. When he saw our panels he commented "oh I never gave solar a thought!" It is a massive house with a triple garage and has enough lighting outside to prompt complaints from our other neighbours about the ruination of the Dark Sky status that the village enjoys.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

All safely back home now, just hope the results are good news, the stuff I had to take https://ayp.healthcare/laxido-orang...mg_TkZpz915je-HdkQ9lB-q2ecVVzYgxoClNEQAvD_BwE & https://shopsealion.com/products/ge-omnipaque-350mgi-ml-contrast-media actually did a better job than the Moviprep stuff, and was a lot less unpleasant, the Laxido was supposed to be taken over two weeks but I only got it on Monday so it did well to work at all, but the tail end of it after doing it's job was a bit acidy to be honest, regarding tyre pressures, I had at least 80psi up me rear end and I now have sympathy for overinflated tyres very uncomfortable even quite painful to be honest, but it goes away after about an hour fortunately.

We went to our favourite garden centre for lunch and we were very good considering, I had a cornish slab with graby, and Liz had a scone and butter.

We're just seated outside watching the big silver birds in the sky with a nice cup of tea.


----------



## 242633

Pudsey_Bear said:


> SNIP was a lot less unpleasant, the Laxido was supposed to be taken over two weeks but I only got it on Monday so it did well to work at all, but the tail end of it after doing it's job was a bit acidy to be honest, regarding tyre pressures, I had at least 80psi up me rear end and I now have sympathy for overinflated tyres very uncomfortable even quite painful to be honest, but it goes away after about an hour fortunately. SNIP


I've applied for training as an apprentice proctologist. The Application Form says that I can start at the bottom and work my way up ... :grin2:

Steve


----------



## patp

Well done Kev! They use this air inflation technique when doing some gynaecological procedures. I remember us wimmin being in fits of laughter because what we thought was going to be the most enormous trump, necessitating a met office warning, turned into a little pffss not worthy of an apology .


----------



## Christine600

It's a weird thing but after I took my van to the dealer I keep coming up with great ideas for trips.  And earlier today I suddenly wanted to pay my van a visit just to sit in it for a while. Didn't though. :smile:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Well done Kev! They use this air inflation technique when doing some gynaecological procedures. I remember us wimmin being in fits of laughter because what we thought was going to be the most enormous trump, necessitating a met office warning, turned into a little pffss not worthy of an apology .


Let me tell you, you would not want to be in the area of any of my trumps this afternoon, I decided to give in and have a wee nap this afternoon as I have not slept well for a few weeks with all sorts going on, I'd no sooner got undressed and lay down and I got a warning pulse, and ran (or what passes for running these days) to the loo, I could get a job pebble dashing at the moment, scary stuff I'll tell you.


----------



## patp

Is Liz away? If not would she like accommodation?


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Just back from our week away: all good except the blimming weather...which was not! We had a nice meal out with my FiL on the Saturday which was the first time he had been out to eat since 2019. However we only managed one bike ride whilst at Pembrey Country Park...and even then got caught in 2 showers!!

One issue we encountered was a leak! I found water in an overhead locker and also dripping from underneath. Despite my best efforts to trace it, I couldn't so the MH will have to go into a workshop to see if it can be traced. If the weather is good today, I'll get up on the roof and give it a good clean around the area and see if I can see anything obvious.



Aside from that, not much planned for today: catch up on a few bits and bobs and then watch the cricket later. England start their T20 World Cup today.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Morning G, sorry to hear you had a good time but glad you have a leak > >


My first look would be around the Hekis etc, known bad spot on all makes of van, then seems, then the roofs cable entry point if you have any.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Morning G, sorry to hear you had a good time but glad you have a leak > >


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> My first look would be around the Hekis etc, known bad spot on all makes of van, then seems, then the roofs cable entry point if you have any.


I'll get up there and clean away the immediate area moving across to the nearest Heki then. The other things in the area are the wind out canopy mounting points.

It crossed my mind that the canopy mounting points could be the culprits as we had a blow out awning attached to the guide rail on the wind out canopy. It was windy with driving rain so I wondered whether the awning fixing points were moving when under strain, allowing the driving rain to get under them.

I also think it is exacerbated in our MH as we have the E&P levelling system which does a cracking job at levelling however one downside to it is that because it's so level, water pools on the roof. Previously when we levelled it was never 100% true so water could run off.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Also to be aware of G, where you see the leak might not be anywhere near where it comes in as it can track across above the vinyl roof.

Awning fixing points are normally ok, but always worth a look, I never think the inside spreader plates are big enough.


----------



## GMJ

Yes mate, thanks.

I'll start and just loom for the obvious really...that's all I can do. I blimming dislike washing the roof a great deal more than washing the sides etc.

Its the old flat roof syndrome. I used to run a business with a 55000 square foot building with a flat roof. I spent many 1000s repairing it in patches and never solved all the leaks. In the end I moved the business and the company sold the building/land!

Flat rooves are a curse for water runs!


----------



## GMJ

Sod it: intermittent mizzle outside so I have postponed the roof clean/inspection to another day. I'll just have to watch cricket all day instead


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Best time to do it G, it softens the crapola, so long as you are on a firm footing FFS don't fall off, I'd only have Ray and Barry left to take the wee out of.


----------



## GMJ

Nah too damp and drizzly for me for today. It'll seldom have chance to dry out where we live mate!


----------



## 242633

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Best time to do it G, it softens the crapola, so long as you are on a firm footing FFS don't fall off, I'd only have Ray and Barry left to take the wee out of.


A Member of the Forum I migrated from went onto his MH Roof in search of the source of a leak less than 3 months ago; broke the Heki bracket off the main vent and spent over £300, IIRC, for the complete vent replacement kit. Slipped off the roof, broke the new vent, but also smashed his ankle into splintered pieces. The X Ray was stomach churning. He lives in the Highlands, had to be transferred to a Central Belt Hospital and then there were problems with the break and his operation was delayed by about 3 days.

I think his rehab will take something like 6 months before he will be able to walk properly again.

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Shame.


I'm just going through my old singles to see if there is owt worth flogging, a couple are worth chucking on eBay, the rest are worth chucking out.


----------



## jiwawa

Christine600 said:


> It's a weird thing but after I took my van to the dealer I keep coming up with great ideas for trips. /images/smilies/confused.gif And earlier today I suddenly wanted to pay my van a visit just to sit in it for a while. Didn't though.


I think you're cracking Christine!!


----------



## aldra

Almost six months ago we sent the results of Alberts eye op and test results to the DVLA along with a invitation to contact his consultant who said he has passed the requirements to have his license reinstated 

Yesterday received from the DVLA , in order to challenge our decision you will be required to pass a 125 point test, whatever that is 

We give up and will now downsize, its 18 months since our application and has been like that since the three year applications began, we apply and are off the road for 12 to 18 months waiting for a response, first his cancer now his eyes

We will apply now to return to 350 , we will need to submit weight so the tow bar and maybe the gas generator will go

And it seems we will now fall into the £12.50 charge to leave and return to our driveway to be instated sometime next year, first it will apply to commercial vehicles but they want to extend it to motorhomes too in Greater Manchester 

Sandra


----------



## patp

On the subject of falls, we like to watch those 24 hours in A&E/Ambulance programmes. It is a standing joke between us that there will be a 60/70 or even 80 year old man "fallen off a ladder" in each one! Chris did it once and broke both heel bones - referred to in A&E as "Burglars Injury".

Sandra, I feel your pain. Do you remember when I lost my licence due to a seizure? There was a quick route to get it back and a slow route but I can't for the life of me remember which was which! One was writing and one was via internet I think.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Off food shopping this morning then I'll have a look at the MH roof - weather permitting. 

After that cricket on the telly I think: India v Pakistan. Should be a fiery affair!


----------



## patp

Nothing much on today. Have to decide what to do about our upcoming Golden Wedding Anniversary in December. We were hoping to have a house warming and celebration combined in the new bungalow but that looks unlikely now.
I feel so drained and tired that I cannot raise the enthusiasm for organising anything else. I feel like we need to go away and be pampered a bit but can't really drum up any energy to find somewhere and sort it all out. I have made an initial enquiry for dog boarding this morning.

Daughter has invited us for Christmas but I am having trouble finding a site near her that has a vacancy! She has pointed out that we might not have a house to live in for her to come and visit us.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Pat after I realised all the family kept coming to us to 'celebrate' our anniversary year after year as it's near Christmas. For our 20th we went away to Gambia and have managed to do similar for most of the remaining 37 years. Next one coming up and hope to be in Cascais again.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

This morning we are off to Carmarthen as Mrs GMJ has to have a blood test at the hospital there. I need to nip to B&Q and Screwfix whilst in as well. Then this afternoon I have a Dr's appointment in Llandeilo!.


----------



## raynipper

Awaiting the arrival of the Memsahib off the ferry after lunch. But dare not eat anything as might leave a crumb she will notice. 
Mind you she has just called from the port asking what and where is the paperwork she needs to get back into France. Talk about last minute and I bet it's all stuffed in the bottom of her case!

Ray.


----------



## patp

Nothing much on today. Trying to find a campsite for Christmas in Kent is proving difficult. Heard back from one, that we have been to before, but it has the disadvantage of being in a not spot for mobile signal and being a CL does not have wifi either. All gets a bit difficult for liaison with family. Will see what the others say.

Filled with dread because, in addition to our order for a new phone line for the bungalow, we are being given "digital" phones for the existing house. I presume this is because we have fibre to the premises. Already had the email telling us that calls might be disrupted so they are covering their backs right from the start.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just had a look on Google as I was sure I had seen a scheme where you could park on someones driveway, but couldn't find it.


----------



## raynipper

https://www.parkonmydrive.com/

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well found, I must have been using the wrong worms.


----------



## patp

There is another one aimed at motorhomes. We belonged for a little while. We mainly got Dutch people! I think the word knight was in the title. Had a little google but nada.


----------



## GMJ

Busy morning!

Mrs GMJ had to have a blood test but because our Drs surgery in Llandeilo didn't have any/enough testing vials, we had to go to Carmarthen to the hospital. They were their usual great, efficient selves however they could only take 2 vials instead of the usual 3...again, sue to shortages.

What is this country coming to!!??


----------



## patp

The shortage of vials has been going on a little while. The latest one is the shortage of needles due to all the vaccinations going on.


----------



## GMJ

Like all of us I'd heard of the vial shortage yonks ago. I am struggling to see why there is still a shortage months later tbh!


----------



## 242633

I think that the Vial shortage is a combination of COVID & Brexit. The Supply Chain will still be rebuilding because of COVID disruption and with it being a consumable, the building of stock levels will take some time, with stocks disappearing as soon as they arrive in the warehouse.

Going back to the Fuel Crisis, when Mr Johnson and his Ministers were still in denial about there being a Supply Chain problem, and if there was, it had nothing to do with the lack of HGV Drivers, and certainly nothing to do with Brexit or Import extra processes, the Head of NHS Procurement described the Vial shortage diplomatically as a 'logistics problem surrounding the scheduling of deliveries' or similar words; the Guardian 'Politics Live' Blog made specific reference to the diplomatic choice of vocabulary ... :smile2:
Steve


----------



## 242633

GMJ said:


> Busy morning!
> 
> Mrs GMJ had to have a blood test but because our Drs surgery in Llandeilo didn't have any/enough testing vials, we had to go to Carmarthen to the hospital. They were their usual great, efficient selves however they could only take 2 vials instead of the usual 3...again, sue to shortages.
> 
> What is this country coming to!!??


The edge of the precipice? Don't look down! 'Until I encountered Brexit, I thought 'precipice' was a male urinal' ... :smile2:

Steve


----------



## 242633

Took Brunhilde out this afternoon for a quick spin to keep the Vehicle Battery topped up. Just over 22 miles through a couple of quite spectacular cloud bursts ...

I had the vehicle battery 'drop tested' 2 weeks ago and the Garage said it was fine. It had been standing for almost 3 weeks, and, according to the Control Panel in the Van [which I understand to be less than reliable], it was showing just over 11.5v prior to the testing. The Control Panel was showing the Leisure Battery at 13.25v, though, whereas the SolarPanel & Leisure Battery Apps both reported 13.8v, so perhaps the Control Panel is not terribly accurate?

I took the Van out last Tuesday to get the Brake Fluid changed; [first time in 5.5 years], and in July, I had the aircon regassed [first time in over 5 years ...], and it seems that Brunhilde's low mileage of 8767 miles when we bought her in late April, was accompanied by a lack of regular maintenance. Be that as it may, the Control Panel showed the Vehicle Battery at 12.25v prior to today's trip and 12.75v afterwards after being unused for 6 days. It must be the original Battery, and I wonder whether it is beginning to fade, and whether I should change it before it dies and causes an ECU Fault. Any thoughts?

TIA

Steve


----------



## raynipper

Yep, change it as it's cheap insurance unless you pay top dollar. Just bought a good Yaesu 4 year warranty battery for the 4x4 at €76 delivered.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Alberts been for his six month pep scan

A bit worried as we’ve become complacent 

Expecting all to be well

Fingers crossed

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are off into Carmarthen for me to have an eye test this morning. It's been a few years so best to check. I had laser eye surgery 14 years ago to correct short sightedness. It worked fine for 5 years or so with better than 20/20 vision but then I started to get long sighted. I have stabilised at +1.5. If it has changed much we'll stop in at £Land and I'll get 8 new pairs of the new prescription! I keep a pair in all the rooms I use in the house plus a couple in the MH!

Then have the dubious pleasure of going to Dunelm to look at curtains as apparently we "need" some new ones for our bedroom!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

no one "needs" new curtains, certain people seem to want them though, Liz wants a new suite, it is black leather, and is as good as the day we bought it, we do not need a new suite.


----------



## patp

You can quote the energy crisis now gentlemen! Must not throw away good stuff. Get some colourful throws for the furniture perhaps and what about swapping curtains between rooms? There is always the method used by my mother-in-law. Summer curtains and winter curtains. It cheered her up to have a change but, apart from the initial outlay, did not cost the earth.


----------



## patp

Hair cut for me. Hospital for Chris so we will need to use both cars as, of course, the times clash.

Flippin' BT have cut off our old copper line so we have to use the new fibre line with new, supplied by them, phones. They do not come with an answer machine so you have to rely on 1571 which means remembering to check it! Being completely new I had to transfer, by hand, all out phonebook numbers over from old phone to new phone. What is the betting that, in an emergency, the number of the doctor or vet etc will be entered wrongly?


----------



## aldra

Ordered new curtains oops!!

Silver grey, hopefully they will look good, if not I will return then, ordered from Matalan, I didn’t know they did curtains, much more choice if you have curtain poles which I don’t I prefer heading, they can be returned to the local shop even if ordered on line

Change of colour

I have winter and summer rugs Pat , winter reds, summer golds , rugs and cushion covers, brand new rooms 

Will change next month to winter

Must start giving rugs away as I’ve quite a few in storage now

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This is the PCB I sent off for repair










And got it back yesterday, at least two parts have been changed, but no note or any report which I find a bit off.


----------



## patp

I think it started in the Victorian era to change curtains and soft furnishings over in Spring and Autumn. I might join in with you Sandra 

Roofer just called round to check the roof on the house as it was mentioned in the previous buyer's survey. He says all is well


----------



## 242633

patp said:


> I think it started in the Victorian era to change curtains and soft furnishings over in Spring and Autumn. I might join in with you Sandra
> 
> Roofer just called round to check the roof on the house as it was mentioned in the previous buyer's survey. He says all is well


Our Roofer was recognised for services to industry in the last Honours List. He's now known as a Knight on the Tiles ... :kiss:

Steve


----------



## 242633

Opticians Appointments made for tomorrow for Elaine and for me. Mine will definitely be one step closer to Blind Pugh status, navigating by the sound of the bell at present ...


Steve


----------



## JanHank

I´ve had me hair cut.


----------



## jiwawa

Looking good Jan! I took the thinning scissors through my hair the other day. That'll do me till Christmas I reckon!


----------



## JanHank

I´ve been threatening myself to do it for ages, what settled the argument was my new battery vacuum cleaner, the hair was twisted round the brush so hard I had a job bulling it off the bristles. And of course by keeping it short its easier to wash when I´m in the van.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are off to Bridgend this morning: Mrs GMJ is going to see her mother in her nursing home and then we'll go to the Outlet Centre as I think Mrs GMJ has now decided that we "need" new crockery and there is a Denby shop there!!

Hopefully we'll get some lunch whilst out.

Yesterdays eye test went well. No change in my +1.5 lond sighted however the optician did spot a very small bleed at the back of one eye. She is writing to my Dr as a precaution. One thing that was mentioned was maybe high blood pressure so when we got home we checked it. we have the same machine that the Dr's use although I don't know if these things need calibrating from time to time. Anyway, it was 111 over 62 so I'm well happy with that tbh.

I managed to get up on the MH roof at last to start the clean. I got half of it done before the mizzle got too heavy. No obvious sign of any leak area/hole on the side where the water was coming it. I'll get the rest done before the MH goes in on Monday to have it checked out. At least I'll have a lovely clean roof and the dealer will be able to have a good look.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pudsey_Bear said:


> This is the PCB I sent off for repair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got it back yesterday, at least two parts have been changed, but no note or any report which I find a bit off.


I just went down to fit the "repaired" PCB but no change, all I get is the valve clunking open, sparking then clunking shut and the red light.


----------



## powerplus

Hi kev i think them there replaced parts are relays shame it still not working

Barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes it's disappointing Barry.


----------



## GMJ

Result!!

There wasn't a Denby shop at the Bridgend Outlet Centre so Mrs GMJ couldn't get any new crockery!!

It's only delaying the inevitable though as she knows that there is one at the Swindon Outlet Centre and we are up in Cirencester in December.

Lunch in a Harvester: nice enough food and good service but expensive for what it was. 

Then when we got back I got up and finished the roof on the MH. Its as clean as a clean thing now but no signs of where my leak could be. Never mind at least its had a clean ready for going in to the Dealers on Monday.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Where did you see the leak inside G, was it at roof level?


----------



## GMJ

Immediately under the overhead lockers on the near side. We have 3 lockers side by side and I went into the middle one for something and noticed that it was wet on the lower level: the upper shelf was dry. Then under the middle/third locker a drip started. It was running along the plastic beading.

There is a vertical run of mini trunking going through the middle lockers carrying cables and I suspect that the wet in the locker came from the bottom of this. There is a slight aperture where it meets the locker carcass. In fact I couldn't see where else it could have come from as both the lockers either side were dry.

I am then assuming that any liquid running down this mini trunking is then going sideways in the carcass below the locker hence the run along the plastic beading.


----------



## JanHank

I am knackered ( are ladies allowed to say that?) 
Day started as normal 45 min walk with Motley.
I first went to have my flu jab, then to OBI the DIY shop, I had no idea where stuff was and wandered round half the shop before I nabbed a young male assistant to show me where things were. 45 mins later in Kaufland, I do wish they would be logical and put related things together, who would think of looking for waterproofing spray for shoes under the sun creams lotions and potions.
Spent another 45 mins or more in there. Then to the drinks shop, I wanted the beer I tried and liked when I was away, dark beer, didn’t have the make so I picked 4 assorted different makes to try, one of each.
Then to Aldi for 2 things they have that I like, oh and in between I went to the chemist for my 3 months prescription and special plasters for my 2 wounds. I left home at 11 am and pulled up at my door at 3 pm, thirsty, hungry and absolutely worn out. Mot had stayed at home, when he sees me put on a different coat and pick up my purse he goes in his corner and won’t budge, but as soon as I came in the door he picks up his ball wanting me to go and play with him, he had to be happy with 5 minutes today.


----------



## aldra

Went to the dentist for a final fitting of new teeth , permanently fitted with 

I rejected the last ones as rubbish, he wasn’t pleased but neither was I, regardless of his excuses I told him they were not good enough for the money id paid and I wasn’t accepting them 

These are much better to my and I guess his satisfaction 

If he had listened in the first place there wouldn’t have been a problem , he explained why there was so much plastic in my mouth that my tongue wouldn’t fit , I explained he needed to remove it , he explained why he couldn’t 

But guess what he did 

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Cleaning the bungalow this morning and then making our Xmas cake this afternoon. I tend to do the 'heavy lifting' whilst Mrs GMJ does the recipe reading and oven supervision.

Rain forecast all day so I'll be watching cricket later. I may do some Ebay-ing today too as I've a load of stuff ready to be listed.


----------



## raynipper

Christmas is cancelled G.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

It amy be...but the cake won't be


----------



## patp

Openreach man came yesterday and was one step up from the last four or five. He still, however, was not equipped to do the job! He, though, did measure the run from the pole to the bungalow and sprayed some white paint to indicate where the new cable should go. He told us he would order us 80 metres of ducting and cable when we only need about 60. This at least means that Chris can did the trench and bury the cable. The engineer also said that he will email through to get someone to come out to carry on where he left off. Even better news is that a £65.42 credit has been put on our account for their inability to complete the work!

We at last have sighting of the survey on our house. It was emailed over last night. It is about twenty pages long and absolutely ridiculous in places where pages and pages are given over to the siting of oil drillings and wind turbines (farmers around here have small ones on their farms) in the area. Then it talks about land filling where old ponds, miles away, have been filled. Eventually it gets on to the house and, as expected, there are one or two bits and pieces that need attention. The astonishing thing is the inaccuracies in it! He declares that our windows are softwood and they are hardwood!. He says that the hob vent goes into a chimney and could cause damp but it is vented up the chimney and ducted out through the wall. The external vent is clearly visible on the outside wall of the house!
The good news is that he states the asking price is correct even given the defects he has pointed out.
Now we wait for the bargaining to begin.

Podiatrist later today.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Immediately under the overhead lockers on the near side. We have 3 lockers side by side and I went into the middle one for something and noticed that it was wet on the lower level: the upper shelf was dry. Then under the middle/third locker a drip started. It was running along the plastic beading.
> 
> There is a vertical run of mini trunking going through the middle lockers carrying cables and I suspect that the wet in the locker came from the bottom of this. There is a slight aperture where it meets the locker carcass. In fact I couldn't see where else it could have come from as both the lockers either side were dry.
> 
> I am then assuming that any liquid running down this mini trunking is then going sideways in the carcass below the locker hence the run along the plastic beading.


Sorry, missed this yesterday, I'm struggling to visualise the layout G but the trunking does sound to be part of the path somehow.

Any chance of a vid or pic?


----------



## JanHank

Finding more stuff to chuck out, washing and as I have so many things to do, wondering what to do next.
I make a plan for the day, but mostly it gets disrupted.


----------



## GMJ

Right...bungalow cleaned and Xmas cake in the oven. Found time to list 35 items on Fleabay and fit in a game of Scrabble too.

Cricket starts at 3.00


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Graham, you are a proper old tart, give over you're making me tired.


----------



## raynipper

Pah, nuffink.
Am go 40kms to get 3rd Booster jabs for both.
go order 'free' second pair of glass's for wife as store is near clinic.
Go do shopping for us and recent widow.
Deliver shopping and have update chat.
Home to lunch and open mail.
Print Covid certs and install on three phones.
Wife cutting grass and me barrowing it away.
Check Trail Cam for pooper but only leaves and birds.
Check for mice in mower and sweep mountain of leaves.
Then catch up on all the mail and cries for help.
Now before aperos we prepare for another widow to dinner.

Nuffink to it. Just another day.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Todays disruption.
I thought I would prepare the entrance lobby for window cleaning, opened the front door and was greeted by dozens of big flies, ladybirds, other flying insects, "where the dickens did you come from" I asked, the place was also covered in cobwebs which can be seen today because the sun is in there.
I think I know where they came from, in the wind pine cones have dropped off my tree at the front and I thought as they are nice big cones I can use them at Christmas, sprayed with silver and white (bought the sprays yesterday) they are on the table in there to dry out so I reckon as they are opening in the sun and warm these creatures are hatching. Gave it a good old dose of fly spray and after half an hour most of them were on the floor so I hoovered them up. Hopefully whatever eggs were in the cones have all hatched and I won't have anymore flying objects to fight with. 
Now I must play with Motley before it gets cold and dark.

I would like to cut my grass, but the mower is still out of action, hopefully tomorrow 
As I was typing Mario arrived with his son Tony and they have taken the mower to put a new belt on so tomorrow I will be able to cut the grass :grin2:


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Sorry, missed this yesterday, I'm struggling to visualise the layout G but the trunking does sound to be part of the path somehow.
> 
> Any chance of a vid or pic?


I'll do it when I get less time....


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Mrs GMJ is having her 3rd Covid jab this morning in Carmarthen. Not her booster mind, but a third jab with a booster to follow in 6 months. Then it's off to Llandeilo to pick up her prescriptions and get some wool as she's knitting a new jumper...hopefully for me if she can get a nice easy pattern to follow. I rather fancy a Dennis the Menace jumper but she is reticent to knit with black wool as she struggles to see it properly.


----------



## patp

Got to pick up our prescriptions from nearby village. Also need to pick up more tablets for Molly dog which I should, really, have ordered at same time as her others to save a twenty six mile round trip to the vet. I did ask if they could be posted so that we could save the planet but the tablets are, apparently, a "controlled drug" and it is illegal to post them  I also asked for more than usual so that I can synchronise the ordering to save the planet


----------



## 242633

Tree Surgeon due at 9am to drop 2 x 15m tall Pine Trees that should never have been planted in such a small garden [his words] and togrind the roots tokill them before they reach the boundary and house walls. The House was split into 2 flats 65 years agoand the garden divided into 2 halves.The trees are in the neighbour's garden, but the occupant died and her son lives in Canterbury, soElaine and I are on Site Management duty.

No more pine cones and needles galore, and a lot more light in the garden! Fingers crossed

Steve


----------



## Matchlock

Hospital appointment this morning at the laser eye clinic, that should be fun!


----------



## raynipper

Started off with nothing planned, then it started.!
Trying to attempt to tidy and clear twigs and some leaves off garden. But they all swirl round and come back again.
Wife off to change something bought in shop that only gives a credit note and no refunds..................... again.!
Another widow for dinner before she high tails it off to Spain to seek a new life.
Another widow trying to rent a small property near us that needs assistance.

For starters.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It must be really nice to be able to help so many people Ray.

We have to do a little shop before Liz goes away tomorrow, then out for lunch somewhere decent, I might not go I was on my way to bring the bins back into the drive yesterday, and a bloody great rat ran past me on top of the garage, made me jump and hurt my back, I saw a different one about an hour later (smaller) I'm a bit bendier this morning but it still hurts if I move too quickly.


----------



## GMJ

Get an air rifle Kev - that'll learn 'em!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Err no.


----------



## raynipper

A very large rat trap. They work really well and you can actually see the results. Although I did shoot the only two we have seen in 20 years.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I used to shoot in my younger days in the woods, but now poison does the job and I don't have to clean up the mess.


----------



## GMJ

Bore da

Nowt planned for this morning. If our new curtains turn up I'll fit them but aside for that I haven't received my orders for the day yet.

Big cricket match this afternoon with England v Australia. I'll catch the first innings then turn over to watch Wales v NZ in the autumn international rugby...just to see how much we get hammered by this time!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I might just take the van down to pop a drop of motion lotion in as it's nearly empty and try the water heater on flat level ground just in case that is the cause of the problem now the PCB has been doctored.


I just got back from a very pleasant drive into Bradford and back dropping off Liz and Co, Tony Blackburn (78) was on doing 60s stuff, brilliant I knew all the words and so did the artists, and you could tell what they were singing mostly, cept for Telstar by the Tornados, and some Neil Sedaka crap.


Free for two weeks now, TV in peace, nod off without being asked if I'm asleep etc.

got me Weetabix early as I am starvin Marvin this morning, I usually breakfast at around 09:30 ish


But yes by tomorrow I'll be missing the silly old bugger.


----------



## GMJ

2 weeks of freedom Kev: how will you fill your time?

Also I recall you saying that you didn't do much cooking: what's the menu planned for the 2 weeks?


----------



## patp

Place in the Sun was in Brittany yesterday Ray. They did buy somewhere (can't remember where) so be prepared for them knocking on your door 

Had a bit of a fraught day yesterday when a thread about flooding appeared on our village FB page. I had to jump on it quickly without appearing to be censoring it because our buyer might see it! One flippin" neighbour posted flood pictures from 1968 and another posted more recent ones of when a ditch blocked near her! Our house has flooded in the past but it was all due to blocked ditches. We threatened to sue Norfolk Highways and they came and put a culvert in that takes any overflow away from us. Sure enough we got an email from our agent, forwarded from our buyer, about flooding. I explained it all away as best I could and got a reply back from the buyer that seemed to imply that she was happy (?). I did manage to get the more recent photo removed, quite quickly, by telling the villager that she will never sell her house with that photo out in FB land. 

Not much on today. No hospital for Chris so will chill out a bit. Racing on the telly later


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> 2 weeks of freedom Kev: how will you fill your time?
> 
> Also I recall you saying that you didn't do much cooking: what's the menu planned for the 2 weeks?


I can cook for myself as it doesn't matter what it looks like, but cooking for Liz is a different thing, she always "says" she likes it, but it's relief that she didn't have to make it I think. She's left me plenty to eat in the freezer so I'll not starve anyway and I'll have a couple of take outs.

I'm a bit concerned that the ship has to go through the Bay of Biscay, forecasts are less than good.

She's on a bus on her way to the Iona in Southampton, it docked early last night as the weather was bad, I'll be following it on Vessel Finder now and then


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Pat. We do have a camper visitor today and another next week. So kinda booked up.
Sadly the garden/plot is not looking too good with wet piles of leaves everywhere and a kinda black moss spreading across the gravel. Looking a bit 'mucky' this time of the year. Managed to run the tractor over most of the wet lawn and sucked up most of the fallen twigs and bits of tree.

Ray.


----------



## 242633

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I'm a bit concerned that the ship has to go through the Bay of Biscay, forecasts are less than good.
> 
> She's on a bus on her way to the Iona in Southampton, it docked early last night as the weather was bad, I'll be following it on Vessel Finder now and then


We did a Captain's Bridge Tour on 1 cruise and the Greco-American Skipper said he was used to being moaned at by Passengers. 'Everything is my fault, food, entertainment. shore trips, weather, Bay of Biscay, etc etc. All my fault. But, after a really bad crossing of the Bay of Biscay where the ship was rising and falling in 15 metre seas, one lady said 'Thank you so much for the rough seas in Biscay, the 15m rise and fall was brilliant ... I asked her why she felt like this when every other passenger blamed me.'

'Easy,' she replied. 'We are on our honeymoon ...' :wink2:

Steve


----------



## JanHank

Breakfast at 8 am, at 4.30 I realised I hadn't eaten anything since then.
My day, slicing up a red cabbage and cooking it.
Cleaning some more windows.
Cutting the grass that hasn´t been done for about 3 weeks.
Emptied the waste and fresh water from the van after leaving it to soak since yesterday.
After that I was well and truly worn out.
I'd like to shrink the house and garden.:frown2:


----------



## aldra

Hung two new curtains, 

Well Albert did, and I like them, silver grey, look great

Washed those I took down, expensive but I’ve no idea what to do with them

Another pair to go

Two sets 90X90 Plus one set 90 plus 60

Expensive,lined curtains no longer the right colour

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

A quiet one today: off food shopping this morning then this afternoon exercises and then sport on TV I think.


----------



## raynipper

Doing all the clocks again. Seems only yesterday were were putting them forward.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Tell me Ray: do France change theirs because we still change ours?

Do all/most/some countries in the world still change theirs?


----------



## patp

JanHank said:


> I'd like to shrink the house and garden.:frown2:


Now you have me worried, Jan. The bungalow is larger than our current house where we have lived for 40 years. The house is "cosy" without being cramped. We chose not to make the bungalow open plan as I don't like living in open plan. It looks nice but that is about it. On paper (architects drawings) it did not look big and by "posh" standards it is not huge but it is bigger than average. All the trades people who worked on it remarked upon how big it was.

We now joke that we will make the dining room into a bedroom and close off the "West Wing" with all the bedrooms (three) in it. There are three bath/shower rooms due to me giving in to having an ensuite. As well as that there is the main bathroom and a dog shower room with toilet and hand basin near the rear entrance. All these have to be cleaned


----------



## bilbaoman

The EU still change their clocks supposed to be no more changimg after march 2022 but being the EU still being discussed


----------



## GMJ

Our bungalow is large too Pat, don't worry. It's great having space and the feeling of space around you/your furniture. 

We created a separate dining room off our lounge )stud wall) and it's still big enough to have two recliners in the French window/Bay and 2 settees at the other end.

We also have a separate smaller lounge (or snug) too for when I watch Friday night rugby or Mrs GMJ watches TV on a Saturday or Sunday afternoon.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> We now joke that we will make the dining room into a bedroom and close off the "West Wing" with all the bedrooms (three) in it. There are three bath/shower rooms due to me giving in to having an ensuite. As well as that there is the main bathroom and a dog shower room with toilet and hand basin near the rear entrance. All these have to be cleaned


Good heavens Pat, why do you need 3 bedrooms.

We built this house (Bungalow really, the upstairs was made as a just in case) just for us 2, the dining, lounge and `Separét´ (Heike name for it) are open plan, It´s too big for one person to rattle around in.
I remember when the foundation was laid we thought it looked small.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> All these have to be cleaned


...only if they are used Pat.

We have 3 made up bedroom plus a put-me-up in another room, just in case. In three years we have had occasion to use the 3 bedrooms all at once, twice (family and friends visiting). We only give the guest bedroom a clean when we are expecting someone to stay and then clean it after they have left so all it really needs is a quick once over prior to next use.

I got the upstairs finished off in ours when we moved in as the stairs were in plus some walls. The upstairs has one of the said bedrooms plus my mohoosive man cave/music/exercise room....which I will be constructing a very large model railway layout in one day as well.

We find that it's useful having your own space to do what you want/watch what you want.


----------



## JanHank

bilbaoman said:


> The EU still change their clocks supposed to be no more changing after march 2022 but being the EU still being discussed


It´s probable because the children start school at 7.30 am, a lot of workers start at 7 am. You can get an appointment with some doctors at 7.30 am as well. Unlike the UK where nothing goes until after 9 am :grin2:


----------



## raynipper

GMJ said:


> Tell me Ray: do France change theirs because we still change ours?
> 
> Do all/most/some countries in the world still change theirs?


No G the UK changes theirs because the EU does. But now you have taken back control maybe the UK can stay out of step with everyone.
I don't know about all other countries but in the states they all change the hour except Arizona.

Ray.

p.s. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daylight_saving_time_by_country


----------



## GMJ

Ah I see. I thought it was a hangover from the Great War. So did we start changing ours in the UK when we joined the Common Market in the 70s? I was under the impression we did it for years before that...

Edited to add...

https://www.rmg.co.uk/stories/topics/uk-time-british-summer-time-bst-daylight-saving

And it could be ending across the EU from next year...

https://www.europarl.europa.eu/news...switch-between-summer-and-winter-time-in-2021


----------



## JanHank

*1916*
In 1916, during World War I, Germany was the 1st country in the world to use DST nationwide, and the UK followed just weeks later. To save energy and help the war effort, the Summer Time Act 1916 advanced the clocks in the UK for 1 hour from May 21 until October 1 in the same year.
*Daylight saving time*

*From Wikipedia, *
"DST" redirects here. For other uses, see DST (disambiguation).
Daylight saving time (DST), also known as daylight savings time or daylight time (United States, Canada and Australia), and summer time (United Kingdom, European Union, and some others), is the practice of advancing clocks (typically by one hour) during warmer months so that darkness falls at a later clock time. The typical implementation of DST is to set clocks forward by one hour in the spring ("spring forward") and set clocks back by one hour in autumn ("fall back") to return to standard time. As a result, there is one 23-hour day in late winter or early spring and one 25-hour day in the autumn.

World map. Europe, most of North America, parts of southern South America and southeastern Australia, and a few other places use DST. Most of equatorial Africa and a few other places near the equator have never used DST as the seasons are not marked by drastic changes in light. The rest of the landmass is marked as formerly using DST.
Daylight saving time regions:
Northern hemisphere summer
Southern hemisphere summer
Formerly used daylight saving
Never used daylight saving
The idea of aligning waking hours to daylight hours to conserve candles was first proposed in 1784 by American Benjamin Franklin. In a satirical letter to the editor of The Journal of Paris, the American inventor suggested that waking up earlier in the summer would economize candle usage and calculated considerable savings.[1][2] In 1895, New Zealand entomologist and astronomer George Hudson seriously proposed the idea of changing clocks by two hours every spring to the Wellington Philosophical Society. He wanted to have more daylight hours to devote to collecting and examining insects. Though the idea received some serious consideration in 1907 in the United Kingdom when British resident William Willett presented it as a way to save energy, it was never implemented.

Starting on April 30, 1916, the German Empire and Austria-Hungary each organized the first nationwide implementation in their jurisdictions. Many countries have used DST at various times since then, particularly since the 1970s energy crisis. DST is generally not observed near the equator, where sunrise and sunset times do not vary enough to justify it. Some countries observe it only in some regions: for example, parts of Australia observe it, while other parts do not. The United States observes it, except for the states of Hawaii and Arizona. (Within the latter, however, the Navajo Nation does observe it, conforming to national practice). A minority of the world's population uses DST; Asia and Africa generally do not observe it.

DST clock shifts sometimes complicate timekeeping and can disrupt travel, billing, record keeping, medical devices, and sleep patterns. Computer software generally adjusts clocks automatically.


----------



## raynipper

Thanks G n Jan. I am suitably enlightened.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I got caught out this year, Liz might still be on UK time or boat time.


Nowt planed was going to go shopping in the van to get some diesel and a few bits put it is persisting down and I don't like wet fur, cept on a dog.


----------



## patp

I do so hope that we follow suit and leave the clocks alone. 

We knew someone, once, who built a large bungalow. They kindly showed us around their huge kitchen and lounge with a vaulted ceiling then ushered us into the "snug" for a cup of tea! "We rarely use the lounge" they said, "as it takes so much time and fuel to heat it up"! It seems such a waste to have that large room going to waste. 
We originally asked the planners for permission to build a small two bed bungalow next to our existing house. They surprised everyone by refusing but saying that they had a mind to approve one out the back of the house in our garden (the size of a small paddock). Of course we went with their suggestion but the architect expanded the plan because of all the room he had. 
It is said, among builders, that it costs almost as much to build a small house as a large one so build large whenever you have room to do so.
We will need three bedrooms when granddaughter and parents come to visit.


----------



## GMJ

We mainly use the big lounge. We had a log burner put in there. Its a lovely room - triple aspect and gets the sun all day.


----------



## patp

That is our plan Graham. Ours is dual aspect and gets the sun from the South and West. There are French doors on either side of the fireplace, with log burner, which should lead out onto a patio once it is laid. I am sure I will love it when it is all finished  It has helped with your input about not cleaning the unused rooms. I am looking forward to being able to make a noise in the middle of the night and early mornings. Our bedroom is furthest from all the other rooms so will be especially quiet.


----------



## Drew

patp said:


> That is our plan Graham. Ours is dual aspect and gets the sun from the South and West. There are French doors on either side of the fireplace, with log burner, which should lead out onto a patio once it is laid. I am sure I will love it when it is all finished  It has helped with your input about not cleaning the unused rooms. I am looking forward to being able to make a noise in the middle of the night and early mornings. Our bedroom is furthest from all the other rooms so will be especially quiet.


"A picture paints a thousand words".

*Reportedly first used by Frederick R. Barnard in Printer's Ink (December, 1921), while commenting that graphics can tell a story as effectively as a large amount of descriptive words.*

Please post a picture to enable us to see your beautiful bungalow.


----------



## patp

No can do I am afraid. No smart phone  Do have ipad but not a clue how to access MHF via it. Would probably be the same with a smart phone


----------



## dghr272

patp said:


> No can do I am afraid. No smart phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do have ipad but not a clue how to access MHF via it. Would probably be the same with a smart phone


Yes and no, iPhone via EMV but iPad is normal view with all the bells and whistles, same login etc. In fact I never log out 😆

Terry


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Not much on today: dropping the MH off to the dealers this morning to have our mysterious leak investigated and MOT done. Then watching cricket this afternoon (England v Sri Lanka)

Our new bedroom curtains should arrive today so may have time to put them up before the cricket starts.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I woke up with a start about 30 minutes ago, went on to vessel finder to see if Liz had docked, but the ship is still only halfway across the bay of biscay doing 13.5 Kn with about 250 nautical miles to go yet so I'm thinking they might have had a rough night.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> No can do I am afraid. No smart phone  Do have ipad but not a clue how to access MHF via it. Would probably be the same with a smart phone


To access Motorhome forum Pat, type in the url https://forums.motorhomefacts.com on Safari

With an iPad it's so simple Pat, take a photo, come to the forum to the thread where you want to put a photo and reply, type your text, 
Scroll down until you see 'manage attachments' click on there, it's passed where 'submit reply' is,, from then on its simple

Click 'Choose file' 
". 'Photo Library' and your photos appear

Click on the photo you want and top right of the picture tap 'add'
Center right tap 'Upload'

Try it


----------



## GMJ

Morning mate

Oops!

Potentially the price you pay for crossing Biscay at this time of year I guess. That is one of the reasons we always go to Spain via the tunnel. Mrs GMJ wouldn't be too good on the Dover-Calais crossing let alone 24 hours down to Spain!


----------



## patp

dghr272 said:


> Yes and no, iPhone via EMV but iPad is normal view with all the bells and whistles, same login etc. In fact I never log out 😆
> 
> Terry


Well try logging out, Terry, and see if you can log back in. It asks for passwords and then does not recognise password. It happens on this site all the time. I have to keep one of these notifications in my inbox so that I can access MHF. I must admit I have never tried via the ipad because I use a laptop most of the time.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Well try logging out, Terry, and see if you can log back in. It asks for passwords and then does not recognise password. It happens on this site all the time. I have to keep one of these notifications in my inbox so that I can access MHF. I must admit I have never tried via the ipad because I use a laptop most of the time.


I don´t understand that Pat, I´ve reported your post and asked them to look into it, but if you are not logged into the forum already then even clicking on an email you still shouldn´t be logged in to answer, very mysterious.


----------



## patp

Kev, fingers crossed Liz has a safe crossing. I saw a Minky whale when we used that ferry crossing once  It came right alongside the ship and turned to one side to look up at me looking down. It might have been wondering about the green person leaning over the rail??

Jan, thanks. Bit busy with building and hospital visits etc but will give it a go one day 

Nurse visit for me today. A half hour one? I presume it is an Asthma check but they didn't say.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Jan, thanks. Bit busy with building and hospital visits etc but will give it a go one day
> .


Print my instruction Pat and then when you´re not so busy have a go.

Or we will all start to think this bungalow is a figment of your imagination :grin2:


----------



## Drew

patp said:


> No can do I am afraid. No smart phone  Do have ipad but not a clue how to access MHF via it. Would probably be the same with a smart phone


What computer do you use to access this site Pat?


----------



## patp

Thanks Jan, have printed it off.

Drew I use an HP laptop.


----------



## JanHank

That was good, I just finished cutting the grass and the first few drops of rain arrived, I don´t know if that´s all we´re getting as it´s stopped now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Is it bed time yet, I'm all sleepy mouse.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

I just put the bread maker on so fresh bread for lunch today. Exercises first thing then off into Llandeilo s Mrs GMJ has an appointment. I'll nip to the PO and post a couple pf the parcels from the Ebay sales I made after listing loads of stuff a few days ago. I sold 160 quids worth pretty quickly with some stuff still listed to sell.

This afternoon I'll put the bedroom curtains up that arrived yesterday and then watch cricket I think.


----------



## patp

Having a lie down after paying UK Power over £3K to run a wire 50 yards to our new electric box!

Probably have to go food shopping  There seems to be a bit of a Covid outbreak locally as several people have mentioned that family or friends nearby have been tested positive. I meant to do a click and collect but forgot


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ouch!! stay safe Pat.


Looks like the ship made it to Vigo, so they will be wandering around town or something most of the day after two sea days.


----------



## raynipper

At least they should be warm Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

60f and miserable it seems, but they are going into town.


----------



## raynipper

But GG says it's hot and shorts weather down in Aguila Spain Kev. Have another friend in Altea at the moment and she was sitting out till 23.00 last night dining.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah odd that as it's only 1000km away and on the other side of the country.


----------



## raynipper

Minor detail.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Silly arse > >


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Yeah odd that as it's only 1000km away and on the other side of the country.












Cheeky!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well!!!


----------



## GMJ

Good news: the leak in the MH is from the awning light apparently...so a quick (cheap) fix.

Less good news: when I closed the door on the fridge I broke the handle on the larder drawer underneath it...£50 to replace!


----------



## jiwawa

That's great news about the leak Graham. Not so good news about the larder drawer! Could you do a fix with Sugaru? It's very adaptable.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oh good and oh dear, sounds a bit expensive for handle, Google it click the shopping tab then the low to high option.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are going to do something we haven't done for a number of years, today. We are off to the cinema!

I booked u s a couple of seats to go and see Dune at the cinema in Carmarthen. I got us seats in the front row right in the corner so we are isolated and with no steps for Mrs GMJ to navigate when she needs to pop out for a pee in the middle of the film. After that we are then going to have a first since we moved here: we plan to pick up some fish and chips and bring them home to eat. They'll need microwaving when we get back. As we live so far from the nearest town we have never bothered before.

This morning I'll just do my exercises and I really must put up the new curtains in the bedroom.

Re handle. When the blessed thing came off I had a quick look but it's a spring loaded handle on a larder drawer; one that you pull up to open. There are 4 retaining pins and 4 very small springs which looked way too fiddly to try and fix and as the MH is in the dealers anyway I'll let them do it. thanks for the suggestions though


----------



## raynipper

Busy day for us too G. After poop searching it's off to coffee with maybe 15 to 20 others at the local Biscuit Factory. https://g.page/Maisondubiscuit?share
Then collect recent widow to take for her 3rd jab at Coutances. But lunch at the large Leclerc before. https://g.page/leclerccoutances?share

Back via Lessay Lidl for some vitally necessary provisions and drop off widow and home.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Our cinema is an ancient one, Victorians built it, not going anywhere near it while Covid is about.


Tip for fision chups G, avoid plastic bags as all they will do is sweat, and better in the oven in their wrapper @140c for about 15 minutes is what we do and they are fine, a bit longer if it is a really long way, ours is about 15 minutes.


----------



## raynipper

We get a group visit to lunch and matinee cinema once a month here with all the new releases. €4.50 with tea and bikkies after in total modern luxury seats.
Sadly due to covid tea and bikkies is postponed.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Not much on again today. 

Got a call from the pharmacist to discuss my medication. She was quite helpful in explaining side effects etc and asking how I was getting on with each one. This call was after I got called in for a half hour appointment with the nurse to do asthma check and height/weight etc (lost a kilogramme). 
All seems a bit suspicious after I put a comment on the feedback page of the surgery website about patients taking anxiety medication being labelled as "the worried well" when they describe their symptoms. I thought it was anonymous but perhaps not??


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I had to have a conversation with ours last week about a cream I had prescribed at our last doctors in Pudsey, but when we moved here we had to prove which meds we still needed and I had plenty of this to go on with, anyhoo, I asked for a cream and they sent an ointment, which I inadvertently opened so I can't take it back, so I have to now ring the pharmacy to complain and get the right stuff this time, what a waste of time and resources.


----------



## JanHank

For the past 15 years I have taken an Arcoxia 90mg tablet *everyday* to help with my arthritis, yesterday I looked up arcoxia to see if that might be contributing to my thin, easily bruised skin and discover it has been banned in America because they believe it contributes towards heart attaches and strokes. So folks am I still lucky to be alive? I have had 4 GP´s and several consultants over these 15 years and not one has commented about me taking it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GPs are pretty crap I find, and they often give you stuff that can potentially kill you, and unless you Google them (which they hate) you don't even know the side effects so go back with yet another ailment that they gave you.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> GPs are pretty crap I find, and they often give you stuff that can potentially kill you, and unless you Google them (which they hate) you don't even know the side effects so go back with yet another ailment that they gave you.


Don´t you have the instruction sheet in the boxes of tablets. Hans used to study that paper before he took any tablet.
Mind you his heart specialist, a professor, told him he thought those leaflets should be banned because they are misleading to a layman.


----------



## raynipper

As far as I could see trying to absorb the leaflets that come with meds, they are principally disclaimers protecting the manufacturers from prosecution.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm with Ray, a waste of paper they just covering their collective arses, what do I care if a particular drug only affects 1 in 10,000 if I'm the one it's one in one.


----------



## GMJ

Our GP is a top bloke. Always up for listening and trying new stuff if his suggestions haven't worked. Always rings back when he is asked to. Always keen to know if we have tried something ourselves and got some success so he can share best practice. He really cares, top bloke...one of the best I have had tbh.

On anther note my blimming rowing machine is knackered. It has steadily been losing resistance for a while but now has none. I've emailed them under warranty (only bought it in March this year) but I bet I have have to send it somewhere a my expense. I wouldn't mind so much but its a bloody rowing machine so not small and light!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Our last doc was pretty good, but we're in a different trust area now and they just don't seem to give a stuff.


----------



## JanHank

How do you know when someone is old, they keep complaining about their ailments, I think there´s a few of us on here >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not true


----------



## bilbaoman

There maybe a few that suffer from being hypochondria & cyberchondria


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Not true


Of course it´s true, the older we get the more likely we are to have ailments, I don´t remember discussing any health problems with my mates when I was young.


----------



## Drew

bilbaoman said:


> There maybe a few that suffer from being hypochondria & cyberchondria


Every forum has one, including this one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Of course it´s true, the older we get the more likely we are to have ailments, I don´t remember discussing any health problems with my mates when I was young.


We get ailments when we get old, not the other way around.


----------



## patp

So your GP should be good, Graham. He is earning an absolute fortune to work in nice conditions (pre Covid) with no night duties! The best GP we ever had knew all about us as a family and would always ask after our menagerie of animals. When you entered his surgery he gave you his full attention and, once the official consultation was over, would lean back in his chair and put his feet up on his desk for a nice mardle.  Bit of a nuisance if you were still in the waiting room at 9pm but there  He did house calls, too, if that is what you preferred.
Current GP is better than most but is very resistant to prescribing medication if he can get away with telling you to buy it or giving you the smallest dose possible so that the condition takes ages and several dosage increases before resolving.


----------



## JanHank

The last GP we had in England refused to have a computer, she insisted in writing prescription and the old notes, I imagine she had to succumb eventually, but that's when doctors also became machines like their computers.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Had a great afternoon yesterday at the flicks. We had totally isolated seats and there were very few people at the film anyway. I also got a bag of jelly babies (i'm partial to a jelly baby!). The film was really good and made a good fist of interpreting the book which does kind of get rather esoteric at times. Afterwards we had a fish and chips takeaway which was still warm enough by the time we got home. Really nice food as well, freshly cooked in front pf me and a good price too.

This morning we are off to Crosshands to Leekes to look at Denby crockery! If Mrs GMJ likes it I'll buy it on line when we get home to get some cash back (in really getting into using these cash back sites now). We'll go home via Carmarthen and pop into Dunelm for a browse too.

This afternoon myself and my wallet will rest by watching cricket I think!


----------



## patp

Some may remember that Chris put in a claim for compensation over his exposure to asbestos during is working life. It has been making progress, via a no win no fee solicitor's firm called Irwin Mitchell. They are very experienced in these matters and were recommended by Chris's consultant. They take out insurance to cover their fees. Chris has been offered an interim payment of a five figure sum. It covers his level of disability now and he can claim again if his condition worsens. He is delighted with the offer and has accepted it.

Nothing much on today. Might pop to Lidl to look at their weighted blankets that should be in today. For fellow insomniacs a weighted blanket is supposed to help with sleep problems. There are some duff ones on the market where the weights (glass beads I think?) move too much so I will see what the Lidl one is like.


----------



## JanHank

Good news for Chris, hope it takes his mind off his other problems for a while at least.


I have no faith in your blanket Pat, but of course if it works I will be very pleased.

Today is being dedicated to cooking, I will make a few things for the freezer so when Heike & Jürgen are here for the next 2 weeks we can have a few days of no cooking.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nowt like a bit of good news for bolstering the spirits.


----------



## jiwawa

Excellent news Pat, that'll lift your spirits for a while.


----------



## GMJ

Buy day in the end for me. 

It started with my exercises then we went to Cross Hands to look at the crockery but didn't buy there and then as I ordered it off the internet and got an extra tenner off with Quidco cashback. We did have coffee and got a couple of quid off as we have a Leekes card. It's for free tea/coffee but you can upgrade to cappuccinos/lattes etc for only £1.50 a cup!

Then we drove home via Carmarthen: popped into Morrisons for the newspapers and got 93p off with my More card offer. Then popped into Dunelm and bought an egg poacher. When we have eggs Mrs GMJ is a scrambled person whilst I like fried...so we have both compromised on poached which are healthier.

Got home; had lunch; went for a walk; made a big batch of bolognaise sauce for tea and for the freezer; then mowed the lawns! Watching cricket now before tea though.


----------



## JanHank

I´ve made a pot of bolognese and another of Turkey casserole ready for my visitors.


----------



## 242633

Struggling to complete the Crit Air application because the original Dealer didn't supply enough detail for a correct V5 to be issued [no emissions data provided] but DVLA issued one instead of rejecting the Application on first registration in 2016. Emailed Ministere de la Transition Écologique for help,but not expecting a reply before we start the trip. Emailed a French Motorhomer to see where I can get a Crit Air in France, in the hope that I can present the M/Home at a Gendarmerie or Marie en route, show the V5 and the M/Home with engine bay markings for Euro 5 to prove bona fides and get my Vignette.

Clarified queries re COVID cover on Travel Insurance Application. M/Home Insurance renewed on 16 August but policy docs still refer to need for Green Card so LV will send one, just in case we encounter a stroppy Gendarme or similar. Phone call from Opticians, new glasses should be available on Monday. COVID Booster & Flu Jag booked for tomorrow.

Tree Surgeon returned with Stump Grinder to remove the large root he missed last week; Cleaning up from that and found another, deeper root but managed to excavate and pick axe/bow saw the offending item.

Next week will involve booking Ferry and getting a new vehicle battery fitted [M/Home 5.5 years old so get it changed before failure + ECU fault].

French M/Homer emailed whilst I'm posting this; 'Will look up Regs and let you know', she is a real gem.Must provide a small 'thank you' present when we meet up. 'Better to be born lucky, than rich' ... I only say this because I'm skint ... Like an overdose of Exlax, it's all go today ... :grin2:
Steve


----------



## GMJ

Do you have a certificate of conformity? I think the one for my A-T has emissions on it.


----------



## GMJ

Just had some good news. I mentioned that my rowing machine had broken as it had lost all its resistance. Well, after I sent a video of the problem the manufacturer has said that they are sending me a brand new one!

Result!!

If I get to keep the old one I'll take it apart and see if I can fix it. If so, then I'll sell it.


----------



## aldra

Not a lot

Albert went to Christie's for a head scan, a bit worrying but they said they are doing it with a lot of their patients

So now waiting for results of full body scan and head scan

We’ve got complacent , so hoping all is well, another year to go to make five years since the last metastasis in melonoma

But only two years for the bowel cancer

PSA tests for the prostate seem OK so far 

It’s been a roller coaster for a long, long time

Three cancers are enough, I’ll divorce him if he has a forth

But our 57 anniversary is on Sunday 

Still I’ll divorce him if he dares to get another cancer 

One in two will get cancer ,so he’s saved 3 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Fingers crossed for Albert. I wonder if he has that gene where they don't succumb to cancer. We met someone who was on her third type of cancer. Her consultant told her about it.


----------



## aldra

Well he’s had three

Melonoma that was severe and should have already killed him according to statistics, metastasis that were deep and required extensive operations, fairly extensive oedema in his right arm which he ignores and keeps going regardless 

Bowel cancer which removed much of his bowel 

And prostate cancer

To meet him you would never know, except his right arm is twice the size of his left

Sandra


----------



## 242633

Struggling to complete the Crit Air application because the original Dealer didn't supply enough detail for a correct V5 to be issued [no emissions data provided] but DVLA issued one instead of rejecting the Application on first registration in 2016. Emailed Ministere de la Transition Écologique for help,but not expecting a reply before we start the trip. Emailed a French Motorhomer to see where I can get a Crit Air in France, in the hope that I can present the M/Home at a Gendarmerie or Marie en route, show the V5 and the M/Home with engine bay markings for Euro 5 to prove bona fides and get my Vignette.

Clarified queries re COVID cover on Travel Insurance Application. M/Home Insurance renewed on 16 August but policy docs still refer to need for Green Card so LV will send one, just in case we encounter a stroppy Gendarme or similar. Phone call from Opticians, new glasses should be available on Monday. COVID Booster & Flu Jag booked for tomorrow.

Tree Surgeon returned with Stump Grinder to remove the large root he missed last week; Cleaning up from that and found another, deeper root but managed to excavate and pick axe/bow saw the offending item.

Next week will involve booking Ferry and getting a new vehicle battery fitted [M/Home 5.5 years old so get it changed before failure + ECU fault].

French M/Homer emailed whilst I'm posting this; 'Will look up Regs and let you know', she is a real gem.Must provide a small 'thank you' present when we meet up. 'Better to be born lucky, than rich' ... I only say this because I'm skint ... Like an overdose of Exlax, it's all go today ... :grin2:
Steve


----------



## raynipper

My French Crit Air sticker came return of post after applying online. €4.50 as I remember.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I think the emissions figure is on the Certificate of Conformity that came with my A-T. Do you have one of those Steve?


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Very little planned for today. If the weather holds up as per forecast we plan on going out for a little ebike ride. Apart from that it's a lazy day so I'll catch up on some reading and watch some cricket later.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nothing planned as per, boring going out by my own, but do need some milk and bread and maybe I'll get some chicken and stuff to make a casserole for when Liz comes home, next Saturday.


----------



## raynipper

Busy panic stations today. Our visitor off but we leave the house early (9.30) so quick Au revoir before dash to dentist for both of us. Then onto hearing aid shop in Cherbourg for battery vouchers. then back to friends for a catch up over coffee and maybe light lunch. Collect old gas bottle fire I lent to him years ago as our need has become greater.
Hope to then find time to attack the garden again.

Ray.


----------



## patp

No appointments for me. Chris has his radiotherapy slap bang in the middle of the day today which he hates,

I might go down to the bungalow and sweep it through of all the insulation trimmings. Mind you it is flipping freezing in there so I might wait until the weather warms up a bit.


----------



## raynipper

So next April Pat.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Ha, ha. We are having a cold snap here and it is forecast to get slightly warmer. I dare say it won't make much difference inside the bungalow though.


----------



## 242633

GMJ said:


> I think the emissions figure is on the Certificate of Conformity that came with my A-T. Do you have one of those Steve?


Don't recall seeing it! But I did find an online reference to a 2013'ish change of Regs re VED rating that said Converters can't rely on Fiat's basic emissions data and it wouldn't be feasible for Converters to have the m/homes retested, so no need to provide info in V5... Seems nobody told the French ...

Steve


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Not much planned for today: we'll try and do the bike ride postponed from yesterday then its cricket and rugby on the telly for me this afternoon.


----------



## JanHank

Heike and Jürgen arriving late this afternoon (600km) and staying for 2 weeks :angel:


----------



## raynipper

That'll keep you busy Jan. It's OK having guests to stay but 'life' gets put on hold and it's only after they have gone you find the 'mountain' that been accumulating.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> That'll keep you busy Jan. It's OK having guests to stay but 'life' gets put on hold and it's only after they have gone you find the 'mountain' that been accumulating.
> 
> Ray.


When they go there will be a mountain of jobs that have been done that I can't do, at their request I have made a list.:grin2:


----------



## patp

I had a well travelled aunt who visited us from her home in Canada. She maintained that two days, or a maximum of three, was the way to get invited back 

No hospital visit today so we may go and look at stuff that needs a decision to be made. From memory, they are a hearth for the woodburner in the lounge, shower fitments, a bath and a small aperture loft hatch that is not made of plastic.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nothing planned, Planner went AWOL last week > Might get a ****** for tea tonight, I only eat half anyway so will do two nights.


Had a really nice chat with Liz yesterday for 35 minutes, she was in Alicante, in Barcelona today and I think tomorrow, then Cadiz I think, she's having battery problems on her iPhone & needs to be plugged in to use it, we'll sort it when she gets back


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> I had a well travelled aunt who visited us from her home in Canada. She maintained that two days, or a maximum of three, was the way to get invited back
> 
> No hospital visit today so we may go and look at stuff that needs a decision to be made. From memory, they are a hearth for the woodburner in the lounge, shower fitments, a bath and a small aperture loft hatch that is not made of plastic.


we had a small aperture loft hatch, PITA, we couldn't get much through it, so we put in a loft ladder off eBay, just over £100 and fits between the joists took and hour to fit it, much gooder.


----------



## GMJ

I had nothing planned yesterday and ended up cleaning the windows inside and out and also washing down the window frames outside. We managed a walk out after lunch then unpacked the new crockery that arrived at lunchtime (one large and one small plate broken so replacements needed). Then a painter and decorator turned up in the afternoon to measure up to give us a quote on some work we want doing.


----------



## raynipper

Pudsey_Bear said:


> we had a small aperture loft hatch, PITA, we couldn't get much through it, so we put in a loft ladder off eBay, just over £100 and fits between the joists took and hour to fit it, much gooder.


Trouble is there Kev you now will start filling the loft with stuff that really aught to dump instead of store. We only have Christmas decs in our loft and I would happily ditch most of that.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> I had a well travelled aunt who visited us from her home in Canada. She maintained that two days, or a maximum of three, was the way to get invited back


Situation is a bit different with us, don´t forget I spent 3 months with them in their house:laugh:, which is a lot smaller than mine, and then 4 days with them in June before Heike and I had 2 weeks together in the Navajo, we know each other well and put up with each other funny quirks.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Trouble is there Kev you now will start filling the loft with stuff that really aught to dump instead of store. We only have Christmas decs in our loft and I would happily ditch most of that.
> 
> Ray.


I think we should ask Pru where you store all your useless just in case stuff that should be dumped Ray :grin2:


----------



## patp

This loft is not designed to be accessed often. It is just some piece of equipment up there that might, rarely, need checking. If we make it larger we will have to cut into joists  It was part of planning approval that the loft was not suitable to be used.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You have to think about safety too, a hatch is an awkward thing even if you're young, a ladder is much safer if solidly mounted, and you can get large suitcases etc up easily, and the hatch is not that much bigger anyway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We got this one.

https://www.diy.com/departments/3-s...-folding-loft-ladder-kit/3663602522492_BQ.prd


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We got this one.
> 
> https://www.diy.com/departments/3-s...-folding-loft-ladder-kit/3663602522492_BQ.prd


Like the one in Mork and Mindy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Shazbat


----------



## GMJ

We went through our loft stuff before the last 2 house moves and got rid of loads of stuff. I sold masses on Fleabay.

Now we have a bungalow and when we got the upstairs converted I left oodles of room in the eaves at the side of the big upstairs room, with a door either side to access. There's only the crap from when the boys were young that Mrs GMJ insists on keeping plus a few odds and sods now. Oh and as Ray says, the Xmas Decs too.


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> I think we should ask Pru where you store all your useless just in case stuff that should be dumped Ray :grin2:


Ha ha. Odd you say that Jan as over the past two years and no boot sales I have been dumping a far bit of 'stuff' but Prue keeps telling me she will do it 'later'.
Just today as I am making space for builders to come in and replace two old doors, another printer, desktop PC, Sky box and other electrical bits have all gone into the trailer for the dump.
But nothing from anyone else.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## patp

But its not safe if we have to cut rafters to fit a larger loft hatch in is it? No good having a nice large opening if the roof falls on our head 

We may have to ask the carpenter to make one. Yes, we are going to have a ladder. It just occurred to me that if we put in a larger loft hatch but don't cut the joist we could get through the joists just the same as if we fitted a small loft hatch. I assume we will be able to fix the hatch to something. Will ask Chris when he gets back from fetching a takeaway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Perfectly safe Pat they are the width of the joist and they just put a noggin across at each end to make a rectangle.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Off food shipping this morning then Sunday papers/sport on TV for the afternoon. 

In between times Ill be setting up my new laptop which arrived yesterday and upon which, I am writing this!


----------



## raynipper

Is it Win 11 G.?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

No but I can now upgrade when required.

...and it is SO FAST compared to my old steam driven one!


----------



## patp

Not much on. Should go to the bungalow to do some sweeping and tidying. Will see how things go. If I get chatting on the dog walk that might scupper any plans.


----------



## raynipper

Out for another six hour lunch today after poop looking, winding the clocks and putting little neighbours heating on before she comes today for a week.
It really a holiday home and not good for winter. So sadly the last bit of socialising there till next April. She is a delightful neighbour.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Our granddaughter came

And we moved our 55 inch smart TV from the second lounge into the kitchen/ dining room 

Will move our 65 into the second lounge and tomorrow a 75 will arrive for the big lounge

The kitchen one was not a smart TV, 45inches ,we will see if our charity shop can use it, it works perfectly and maybe some one will appreciate it

Buying new prelit Christmas trees , so our trees will also go to the charity shop

Putting up lights is getting harder for Albert 

But I like my multi trees, I’ll settle for four indoor ones this year, all prelit 

At almost 78, my time is limited 

And my daughter will borrow five thousand pounds for a week for her and her son to have a week in New York 

I can not envisage paying that sort of money for a weeks holiday 

Gosh I’m old and out of touch

I have the money but I just couldn’t spend it it, £5,000 pounds for a week?

Old habits die hard

Sandra


----------



## patp

Goodness knows how much flights are now Sandra and then New York will not be cheap either. Like you, though, I could not justify that amount on a holiday.


----------



## raynipper

Strewth, it costs us two under €3k all in to spend 3 months in Portugal inc transport and food.

Ray.


----------



## 242633

Crit Air Application Approval received by email, and it will act as a Vignette if stopped by the Police in the interim. I arranged with my new French motorhome contact to have the Vignette posted to her property, and, just to keep things 'proper', she has added my name to the outside of the mailbox ... Forget 'Two Jags', I now have 2 French mailboxes ... :grin2:
Collecting new glasses tomorrow, had COVID Booster and Flu Jags on Friday, and I washed Brunhilde Burstner for the first time in about 6 weeks. Slightly concerned that the 'dark mark' on the roof rail that provides the support for the Bike Rack turned out to be Moss! What a pig it was to shift too! I know it's been damp, even by Scottish standards, of late, but moss forming in 6 weeks? Time to head for Spain!

Just need to get extra medication from the GP, book the Ferry, get the motorhome vehicle battery checked/changed and then commit to the Travel & Foreign Breakdown Cover, and we'll be ready for the 'Off'. After we top up the Refillable Gas Bottle [both Asda & Morrisons have hiked the price by 20p per litre last week. That'll teach me to 'leave it till next time'

Note to self: 'Prevaricate Now!' 'Never put off till tomorrow what you can do today; because, if you liked doing it today, you can have another go tomorrow' [or in my case, 3 weeks later ...] :wink2:

Steve


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Not a huge amount planned for today. House cleaning this morning then my replacement rowing machine is due to be delivered. Great customer service by the manufacturers of the rowing machine. I bought it in March this year and it has lost all its resistance in the wheel. I emailed them and sent a short video of the problem and they have agreed a replacement: no fuss or bother.

Probably get a walk in after lunch and then Sunday paper reading and cricket for me.

Edited to add...
I forgot. We have a Microsoft Teams virtual meeting this afternoon at 2.00pm Never done one before so it'll be an experience. Mrs GMJ is moving away from a hospital based infusion every 9/12 months for her MS, to a new drug which is a self administered injection monthly. Todays session is an info/counselling session prior to it starting.

Exciting stuff!


----------



## JanHank

Yesterday was a relaxing day after my visitors had driven for 7 /12 hours to get here on Saturday.

In the evening we played Skyjo, a card game I learnt with the Motorhome’s at Sandstedt in September and liked, happily now Heike and Jürgen have played they also like it, so same thing tonight. 
Going shopping for ourselves today, Graham didn’t tell us where he shipped his off to yesterday :grin2:


----------



## GMJ

Yes..an interesting typo!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I was going to ring the doc as my rotator cuff has been getting worse but I'm supposed to be isolating so putting it off until after the angiography next Monday.


----------



## raynipper

Off to Car MOT this am. Tyres are borderline I know at 86,000 kms or 53,000 miles on the original. Can't complain but was hoping to get the last ounce out of them till next year.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Tiguan passed MOT for the next two years. Tyres and Battery that VW agents said needed replacing were OK but just advisory of front suspension arm bushes deteriorated. 
So still changed the battery for the new one bought last week as better now than in Portugal.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Bungalow now cleaned. 

Just going to configure my new laptop to my printer...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

get a WiFi one, much betterer.


----------



## GMJ

It is a wifi one but didn't work well on our rubbish wifi. I'll re-try it now we are on 4G.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We fitted a Netgear extender and it all works all over now.


----------



## GMJ

It recognises the wifi which works fine upstairs but I can't get the computer and it to recognise each other. Not sure if I need some software or owt. Not to worry it works fine when plugged in.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I had to set Lizs up recently and I had to update drivers from the printers website despite the puter seeing it.


----------



## GMJ

There's no real advantage to me having it print on wifi tbh as I would nee to go upstairs to switch the printer on and again, to collect the printed material. I may as well sit at my desk next to the printer and plug in.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ours is in the spare bedroom so quite close, I thought you had a bungalow anyway.


----------



## GMJ

Yes with a huge upstairs man cave/music/exercise room (plus a spare bedroom for guests). We got the upstairs finished off when we moved in. The stairs and floors were already in so I just had to get the walls built, plastered and decorated.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are off to the Trostre Retail Park near Llanelli this morning to do some Xmas shopping! I also need a new winter coat as mine is starting to look a bit dog eared.

Not much else planned really...


----------



## patp

Probably a visit to the vet's as Molly is drinking loads and peeing for England


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I may do a tiny shop later but I have another (hopefully not useless) MCEA bloke coming at 10am I have used this one once before so I have hope, I didn't ring him first as he was seriously ill last time he never even sent us a bill even after asking twice, but he is at least Truma trained and can ring them for advice if he's stuck on the boiler and fire fan, hope he can understand the fridge and order the correct parts.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## JanHank

Heike is 60 today so her treat/wish is to go in the Navajo to the ferry crossing (to Poland) and have her photo taken sitting on a little beach next to my Oder river, so thats what we will do.


----------



## raynipper

GMJ said:


> Morning all
> 
> We are off to the Trostre Retail Park near Llanelli this morning to do some Xmas shopping! I also need a new winter coat as mine is starting to look a bit dog eared. Not much else planned really...


I think a dozen of my coats are starting to look old, at least thats what my wife keeps telling me. But I find them comfortable and thats all that matters to me.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I have a rain jacket. I also have a warm coat for when its not raining. But my warm coat that is also water/shower proof is starting to show its age. 

I've had it for well over 10 years so it's been well used. I am off to stay with my lad this coming weekend as we are going to the Wales v Fiji rugby match in Cardiff next Sunday. I'll wear it then as it'll be shoved under a table in the pub for a few hours and may be a bit worse for wear (as I probably will be too!).


----------



## patp

If you don't love it then bin it is the advice we are given. In view of climate change this should only be done if you already have one that you do love.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jan. But somehow my wife loves all her old forgotten about junk. Things that have not seen the light of day for 20 years but can't bear to part with.
I was like that but am thinning things out now.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Back from Trostre. Did the Xmas shopping for 'the olds' and tried on several waterproof coats in M&S but none took my fancy tbh.

Back home before lunch so saved a few quid there!

Our new crockery arrived the other day with 2 plates smashed. No problem, the replacements arrived today...very, very well packaged!

This afternoon I have a small job to try and make our house bat proof. Yes bat proof. The blighters get in under the eaves/soffit and the more adventurous of them then crawl through the flue surround into my man cave then presumably crawl under the door so they can fly around the bungalow. I caught another one last night so I have ordered...

- Some fine mesh netting for the air gaps in the eaves
- A heavy duty staple gun to affix said meshing
- A door draught excluder for the door to the mancave.

This afternoon I will seal the aperture around the flue in the man cave ceiling. That'll learn 'em...

Then I'll read the Sunday paper and start the crossword.


----------



## patp

raynipper said:


> Yes Jan. But somehow my wife loves all her old forgotten about junk. Things that have not seen the light of day for 20 years but can't bear to part with.
> I was like that but am thinning things out now.
> 
> Ray.


There's a difference between loving something and not wanting to part with something. It should bring you joy Fred


----------



## patp

Ssshhh, Graham. The bat preservation society will be after you!


----------



## 242633

It's taken most of the morning to book the Ferry with DFDS. The 0800 number has been withdrawn, and,in order to get the 20% discount, you have to phone the Contact Centre at a cost of 13p per minute + your own internet provider's set up costs. So fired off Complaints email, and eventually got a reply offering to make the booking by email from DFDS side and them posting a link for me to pay online. 

I sent all our personal details, sailing time and date and vehicle type, size etc with my original email, so, when the reply 'In order for me to mak your booking I need the names etc etc' my blood pressure went off the scale! There's something nicely alliterative about the expression 'F**k*ng French' at times of stress!

Green Card arrived today [not necessary, but policy renewed at the same time as the Card was abolished, so my policy says 'You must have Green Card for EU Travel', so I have one to show to the Gendarme if needed ... Van booked in for vehicle battery change tomorrow, API details sent to DFDS and Booking details downloaded to both phones.


Travel Insurance and European Breakdown Cover to finalise shortly, then refill of Refillable Gas to arrange, clean Brunhilde again and that should be us ready to do the packing for the journey

Steve


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> Ssshhh, Graham. The bat preservation society will be after you!


I don't want to harm the blighters and there are plenty of places for them to go around here, including my garage if they want. Mrs GMJ is really scared of them as one got caught in her hair as a child, so they need to either start paying rent or move out!


----------



## GMJ

marchie said:


> It's taken most of the morning to book the Ferry with DFDS. The 0800 number has been withdrawn, and,in order to get the 20% discount, you have to phone the Contact Centre at a cost of 13p per minute + your own internet provider's set up costs. So fired off Complaints email, and eventually got a reply offering to make the booking by email from DFDS side and them posting a link for me to pay online.
> 
> I sent all our personal details, sailing time and date and vehicle type, size etc with my original email, so, when the reply 'In order for me to mak your booking I need the names etc etc' my blood pressure went off the scale! There's something nicely alliterative about the expression 'F**k*ng French' at times of stress!
> 
> Green Card arrived today [not necessary, but policy renewed at the same time as the Card was abolished, so my policy says 'You must have Green Card for EU Travel', so I have one to show to the Gendarme if needed ... Van booked in for vehicle battery change tomorrow, API details sent to DFDS and Booking details downloaded to both phones.
> 
> Travel Insurance and European Breakdown Cover to finalise shortly, then refill of Refillable Gas to arrange, clean Brunhilde again and that should be us ready to do the packing for the journey
> 
> Steve


I hate paying for premium calls Steve. Try this next time, it may help...

https://www.saynoto0870.com/


----------



## raynipper

Are both these numbers not working Steve?
phone on the 0800.917.12.01 from UK or 0800.650.100 from France.

Ray.


----------



## 242633

GMJ said:


> I hate paying for premium calls Steve. Try this next time, it may help...
> 
> https://www.saynoto0870.com/


Me too! I found a Dover normal cost number for DFDS, so rang that and response was 'I'll transfer you to the right Department' and, as the call transferred, the message 'Calls to this number are charged at 13p per minute plus network costs' kicked in,despite my having dialled a 01304 number! Disconnected immediately and emailed, getting a 'our new number is free from a landline' response; this is patently untrue as the DFDS website points out, as does the WM Government website for the cost of 03305 Calls. Grrr!

DFDS are using the post COVID reopening to squeeze extra cash from customers, and, restricting the 20% Discount to [premium rate] telephone bookings is dishonest, so I fired off a separate email as a Formal Complaint, not that it will do any good. The 20% fare discount to over 60 passengers is at least part funded by Dieppe Chamber of Commerce, so DFDS are not really helping the cause with their antics

Steve


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Popping into Llandeilo this morning as Mrs GMJ has an appointment. I'll run a few errands whilst I am waiting. Then this afternoon its the semi final of the World Cup cricket on telly: England v NZ.

as I will be away on Sunday in Cardiff watching rugby I'm going to miss the WC Final. Bit gutted about that but Welsh rugby comes first for me...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Could you watch cricket on your phone at the rugby?


----------



## GMJ

Probably not mate. Hopefully the pub we are in will have it on until we leave for the ground. The big advantage of Cardiff is that the ground is really close to the pubs so not much walk time so can normally leave a little later to get into the ground. We'll have to give some extra time now though due to covid passes having to be checked.


----------



## raynipper

Been up early to wait for flue jab nurse. Didn't come early so guess later.
Ready for a builder to come and replace two older wooden doors with new plastic double glazed ones. Again still waiting.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Last day of Chris's Chemo and Radiotherapy. He has been quite poorly the last couple of days  Multiple bathroom trips which carry on all through the night. They warned him that the treatment is cumulative and carries on having a bad effect for several weeks after it finishes. We are supposed to see the consultant after his treatment today. I hope I am allowed to go to this appointment so that I can remember any bits that Chris forgets and vice versa.

Molly dog has a UTI to add to her other problems. I have consulted with the rescue lady about quality of life and she has left it up to me. Vet has given her antibiotics for the UTI. The lameness is due to corns re forming so we will just keep her on carpets or grass for now. Vet also took bloods and brought up the subject of a hysterectomy as a way of warding off future problems that older bitches are prone to. Not sure I would put her through that so we will see how she goes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm glad at least that part is over for you both, loo visits will eventually stop, look for the light at the end of the tunnel.

If you can't go in and there is no reason why you should not be able to if you are wearing masks and sanitize, do what I do if I go alone, all smartphones have a voice recorder so I turn it on as I head for the docs office, and just put it on the desk, hopefully, Chris isn't a Luddite too and has a smartphone.


----------



## raynipper

Do you record every conversation Kev?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

My phone calls are recorded automatically, but otherwise, I only record if I need the details later, we're all being recorded all the time anyway Ray, they're always watching us woo woo.


----------



## raynipper

It never occurs to me Kev but I can see the odd time it could be very advantageous. Will have to look for my recorder on the phone. Presumably an audio message doesn't take up much like a photo.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Very little Ray, there are several other ones on google play for free too, I have the worst memory for details so it is a life saver for me.


----------



## jiwawa

Pat(p) - I'm sure it seems like forever to you two but when I read you were at the end of it I was very pleasantly surprised. 

I hope you do get in with Chris - I remember being (rudely) excluded by a young male A&E Dr after my husband had collapsed in a faint. How was he supposed to be able to tell the Dr what happened?!

Then the Dr tried to show how erudite he was by talking about syncope instead of using the straight-forward faint. I've never forgotten how his sense of self-importance added to my levels of concern.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Doctors used to be quite aloof when I was a kid, then as I grew older they started to listen and try to be helpful, then we had Covid and they mostly turned into scaredy cats with no desire to see or help you, now it seems they want to work fewer days and see no one if possible despite £100k a year, so I say let them work fewer days and reduce their salaries.


----------



## patp

Chris is a bigger luddite than me (yes it is possible  ). He has a friend who does not even know how to turn on a computer. Chris was given an Apple iphone and he carries it with him so that he can tell the time!

He had an awful night last night with no more than 45 minutes sleep before needing to pee (the treatment irritates the bladder).

They welcomed me in and all went well. We had a chat with the doctor about side effects so that he could record them on the trial data. They must be seeing skin problems because, despite Chris telling him the skin around his nether regions was fine, he insisted on looking himself and seemed mildly surprised that he was telling the truth.
Norse was very impressed that Chris has not lost any weight.

Next is an MRI at a date to be confirmed with bloods a few days before the next scheduled consult with Dr Ho.


----------



## JanHank

At last, after 14 + years the smallest room in the house has been wallpapered, it took Heike 2 days to complete and she's done a first class job. 
Most of the windows have been cleaned by Jürgen, he will finish them today, yesterday the Kärcher ran out of power.

Tonight I'm going to learn a new table game they learnt in Ireland called *Yatsy* .

Shopping this morning at the Polish market for us girls, we both need winter coats. Afterwards food and drink shopping for our party tomorrow night.:laugh: We'll by a crate of beer that I like, 50 cents a bottle, brown beer on special offer.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Very little planned for today. Need to fit a draught excluder to an upstairs door and wait in for the Alarm Call system to be delivered for my FiL as we missed the delivery yesterday.

Aside from that I'll do my exercises and weather permitting we'll get a walk out later in the forest.


----------



## raynipper

It's 11/11 and at 11 we will be respecting the fallen.

Ray.


----------



## patp

First day of freedom from daily hospital appointments. Hoping Chris will rest because the treatment accumulates so we are told. 
I have to take Georgia to an appointment with a canine physiotherapist. She has a hopping action on one of her hind legs. It is usually a sign of a slipping patella but hers have been checked and are, apparently, fine. Don't want to leave a problem that then turns into arthritis. 

Molly dog is still peeing for England but early days on the antibiotics. Will have to get the carpet shampooer in.


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha, One line for Chris and three lines for the pooches.??

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

For me.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm getting seriously soft nowadays I was in the kitchen preparing a casserole for Sunday listening to Virginia radio and I observed the 2 minute silence, I miss it most years, immediately after they played Dire Straights Brothers in arms which usually does me in anyway but things conspired to make me lose it today.

RIP our fallen heroes wherever.


----------



## GMJ

Casserole for Sunday??? Are you butchering the meat yourself and letting it hang? Bit early aint it?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

the older it is the better it tastes.


----------



## GMJ

I'll take your word for it but 4 days? You bored or summat?


----------



## aldra

Another flare up so I can’t walk

The new drug doesn’t seem to working as yet

But having come off the steroids which made me hyper the house is spotless 

It was a bit like last stages of pregnancy, the nesting syndrome

But Christmas is coming so lots to do if I can
Sandra


----------



## aldra

Finally replaced the main lounge Tv with a 75 inch

Moved the 65 into the second lounge and the 55 into the kitchen / dining room

We now have a 45 to give away

It’s not that easy as yet

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Another quiet day today. this morning, Mrs GMJ is expecting a call from her fathers Dr about arranging a visit to go and see him (my FiL) so we need to stay in this morning to catch that. I need to set up the new Fall System emergency thingy fir the FiL as well as it is due to arrive today (so much for next day delivery as I ordered it last Saturday!).

Mrs G is having her flu jab this afternoon at precisely 2.33 so we need to be in Llandeilo for that later.


----------



## patp

Quiet day today. Canine Physio diagnosed Georgia with a slipping patella. It is quite common in some breeds but Georgia's is slipping laterally which is quite rare. The vet missed it. Not giving her too much trouble apart from the hopping action but could result in arthritis in later life so she has recommended asking for a referral to see if an op can fix it.

Should go food shopping as cupboards are bare but I hear Kev has a nice casserole on the go?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Most of it will be in the freezer by 12, got Covid check this morning yuk, I'll have breakfast afterwards just in case.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just got back, wasn't as bad as last time fortunately.

I forgot to mention the mobile van bloke was here on Tuesday, water heater now working, and so is the fan on the fire, he had the fridge out and thinks it's either the selector switch (cheap) or the gas valve (expensive) He's coming back tomorrow to have another go.

Chicken and mushroom casserole all bagged up and cooling down ready for the freezer, tastes really nice.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/nryxn1m6rigf86s/Chicken Casserole.mp4?dl=0


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bummer, just got a call telling me the Angiogram has been cancelled for Monday due to some equipment fault, so I now have to wait for another appointment, it's taken over two weeks to get this one so I hope they hurry up.


----------



## GMJ

Doesn't feel right clicking the Like button mate. Hope it gets sorted for you.


----------



## GMJ

So today tuned out to be the busiest of the busiest...again!

Spent all morning looking for travel insurance; then sorting the FiL's Alarm monitoring thingy ready for tomorrow; then sold something on Ebay so had to pack that; then some new boots arrived for us from Moshulu and Mrs GMJ's were not suitable so had to repack those; then lunch; then Scrabble; then Llandeilo for Mrs GMJ's flu jab: PO and Co-op whilst in there; then packed the car for tomorrows early-ish dart!

I bought some beer at the Co-op coz I fancy a pint (and I got my weight under 14 stone this week too!!).

Tidy.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Most of it will be in the freezer by 12, got Covid check this morning yuk, I'll have breakfast afterwards just in case.


If it's LFT Kev, you're not supposed to eat or drink (or even do your teeth!) in the half hour preceding the test.

I do hope your test comes back online soon.

My husband was due for a revolutionary (to our local hospital) new test then it was delayed cos they discovered there was a button missing on the new machine. They had to send a taxi halfway to Dublin to meet the button being driven north! Wonder how that was entered on the expenses sheet!


----------



## patp

Bummer Kev. Was that what you have been isolating and testing for?

Like the look of that casserole!


----------



## JanHank

Carrots with the storks left on !!!!!!

We are waiting for our guests to arrive, Jürgen wants to fetch them, he’s hungry and so are we. Heike has mad3 lots of goodies.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

I am off to stay with my son for a couple of nights, this morning. We are meeting at the fiL's place for the next phase of 'Operation Ken' then we'll be going to my son's rugby club as I will get to watch him play this afternoon which I am very excited about. I haven't seen much of him playing as an adult at all and from what I hear, he is now playing really well.

Tonight we'll stay in watching rugby and football on the telly whilst having a few beers. On Sunday we are off to watch Wales v Fiji in Cardiff. I return home on Monday.

Aside from the FiL thing, I've been looking forward to this weekend for a while now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I did top n tail my carrots. I put the slow cooker on full for an hour each day to keep nasties at bay, not too long or you end up with soup.


----------



## patp

Have a great time Graham 

I must have walked miles yesterday. Long dog walk in the morning with Georgia having done a short one with Molly first. Then shopping in two supermarkets with a turn around the local park for Georgia to run off lead for a change. Her recall is perfect unless there are pheasants that need flushing so we use the park for off lead running (and boy can she run!). Home to take Molly for a short walk.

Today will be the same minus the shopping and park run. 

Cheltenham races on tv this afternoon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz is back today, she's docked in Southampton about 3:30, gets on the coach at about 9:30 then I picker up at about 15:30 in Bradford.


Right, need to have my Weetabix now.


----------



## raynipper

Hardly worth going for that short trip Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sometimes I think you have lost the plot Ray, what are you on about?


----------



## raynipper

Seems like only yesterday Liz went.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Two weeks today, AND IT SEEMS LIKE AN AGE TO ME.


----------



## patp

Welcome home Liz. Kev has missed you!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

She said she was going to ring me from Northampton services, but nothing so far


----------



## 242633

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Two weeks today, AND IT SEEMS LIKE AN AGE TO ME.


Have you been wondering whether you've gone deaf ...? :grin2:

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You have to shout at some folk you know.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Here I am in sunny (dark) Gloucester. I watched my lad play rugby yesterday afternoon and today, after visiting a local caff for a suitable stomach liner, we are off to Cardiff for the Wales v Fiji match. No doubt there will be several alcoholic beverages consumed followed by a curry later!

As Gareth Chilcott the ex Bath and ex England prop once said, to paraphrase: "We are off for a quiet beer...followed by 10 rowdy buggers!"

GMJ junior had a good game yesterday. The club did it really well as they played their next door neighbours (2 clubs share the same plot of land with 2 clubhouses and numerous pitches each) and the whole day was a Remembrance event. There was a full military parade in the morning; followed by a Junior rugby match; then the teams walked out to Jerusalem with each player supported by a junior; then the Last Post was played by a bugler; then a minutes silence; followed by the match and prize giving afterwards. Very nicely done indeed.

My lad played in the 2nd row despite only being 6'1" and 15 stone. They have a surfeit of back row players and not enough 2nd rows and he would prefer to be playing for the firsts out of position, than in the 2nds in position. He did well: lasted the course; put himself about a bit; ran some good lines; and put some good hits in. All in all a decent run.

There are some big lads out there mind. I'm glad my playing days are behind me!


----------



## patp

Was out for two and half hours with the dog yesterday. Kept bumping into fellow villagers for chit chat. Found out that Covid has hit a couple of families. One chap told us that he, and all his mates, caught Covid at the scooter rally we went to a month or so ago. We are glad we did not go to any of the indoor spaces. Our fellow villager likes his beer and he would have been in the thick of any alcohol related indoor gatherings.

Another quiet day scheduled with just the dog walking but there is racing on the telly!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We did plan to have a day out but DPD have yet to deliver a covid kit as she has to test again no later than 48 hours after landing, it was despatched on Wednesday, out for delivery today.


----------



## GMJ

My lad is off to Prague this coming weekend and he has got one to do when he gets back. Can I ask how much you paid for yours Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'll ask Liz when she surfaces.


----------



## 242633

A weekend of Admin for the upcoming trip to Spain via France. Checked the French Bank Cards and discovered that they expired in 2020 [not long after my heart attack; well, that's my excuse ...] and I couldn't find any record of the replacements ...

Message from Bank, yesterday [open Saturday but closed on Monday], just before closing time, 'Cards were sent', so panic about what had happened to them [the expired Cards were the 2nd pair of replacement Cards, after the original renewal Cards went astray in the post in 2018, so there is 'form' for these problems].

Went through all the files, cupboards, folders with increasing panic; and then, in the last 'safe place' left, I found the Cards. Then another panic to get a message to the Bank, 'Whatever you do, DON'T cancel the Cards!'. And I won't know until Tuesday whether this message has been actioned ... Need a lie down, now ...

In other news, used a 'Goodwill Gesture' Gift Card from Asda to order a pair of slippers. Life in the Fast Lane, eh? I can barely contain my indifference ...

Steve


----------



## patp

Are you off to Spain for the winter Steve?


----------



## bilbaoman

GMJ said:


> My lad is off to Prague this coming weekend and he has got one to do when he gets back. Can I ask how much you paid for yours Kev?


One of the cheapest is from Expert Medicals cost 15gbp


----------



## 242633

patp said:


> Are you off to Spain for the winter Steve?


Yes, Pat. Or, at least part of Winter; we have to be back by the end of February for Car MOT and we can only get 90 day Heath Insurance + 90 day [restricted cover] House Insurance, which is all a PITA because Elaine has an Irish Passport, and as her husband/chauffeur/gardener, I am not hampered by the 90/180 day Schengen Rules as long as we travel together ...

This will be our 3rd trip [first in a motorhome]; the first was in a Folding Caravan which fell apart by instalments, so we had the local Mobile Repair Engineer visit at every site to sort out the latest problem; the second trip was in a full sized 16 years old 2 berth Touring Caravan that we bought on Thursday lunchtime and set off on holiday on Friday morning, it went very well until we got locked out of the caravan in a rainstorm at St Jean de Luz at the end of November and I had a health scare on New Year's Eve that became a heart attack on 23rd January ...

So, I hope that this trip will be as boring as sin and nothing falls off Brunhilde, or me, or Elaine, and we can just enjoy some Winter Sun and traditional sightseeing, rather than guided tours of the Ferreteria, the Chinese Shop and the local hospital ...

Fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky :wink2:

Steve


----------



## jiwawa

Indeed, Steve, fingers crossed. Sometimes boring is good!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

A good day yesterday in Cardiff. It was great spending the day with my lad: having a few beers and watching an entertaining rugby match. We managed to get seats on the train in and on the way back, which was a bonus.

Today we'll nip out for some breakfast before I wend my way home. En route I'll do the weekly food shopping as I can easily pass through Carmarthen.


----------



## patp

We spent time at St Jean de Luz too when our lights failed on our old Hymer. I have a picture in my head of lots of men's backsides as they pored over the problem. One was an aeronautical engineer! Chris, eventually, discovered that it was something to do with the ignition switch which he was able to bypass so that we could continue on our merry way. 

Not much on today. House work


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I forgot to ask.

£19 delivered via DPD from https://www.testingforall.org/


----------



## Matchlock

Off to stay in a Lodge near march for the week.


----------



## raynipper

A 'lodge' Barry? Hunting lodge, holiday lodge or what?

Ray.


----------



## Matchlock

raynipper said:


> A 'lodge' Barry? Hunting lodge, holiday lodge or what?
> 
> Ray.


Holiday lodge at a fishing place, Fields End Waters, not fishing but we are meeting Karen's sister and husband who are travelling down from Rotherham.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Not much planned for today. Have to go into Llandeilo this morning as Mrs GMJ is getting her head sharpened but aside form that, very quiet.

When I got back yesterday our wood delivery for the log burner had been delivered. I had forgotten I'd ordered it a couple of weeks ago. So the first thing I did was get changed and set about moving it to our wood stack. There were two dumpy bags to shift. As I was doing it, it started to mizzle a bit so i got some plastic sheeting out to cover the bags. Luckily it didn't amount to much. Anyway, I was working my way through the bags when the woman who works at the local sawmill turned up. She had only driven down with some plastic sheeting to cover the bags as she didn't know when I would be back and didn't want the wood to get wet!

How good is that? Great service.

Anyway, with what we already had in, we should have enough wood for the winter now.


----------



## raynipper

I broke the wood burner glass door yesterday and it's going to be 2 weeks before a new glass is fitted. So open fires if it gets cold.

Our walking group have organised a meal in a restaurant at Dielette right next to the Nuclear Power Station at Flammonville. So we are all having a guided tour round the plant this afternoon.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Another two and a half hour dog walk yesterday morning. Met lots of village folk and caught up with the gossip. Covid has hit one or two which brings it all home. Heard about a relative of one of them with a diagnosis of cancer who had chosen the treatment that Chris is on when first diagnosed but opted for the surgery instead when it was found to have spread. 

Our old neighbour, who moved a few hundred yards up the village, popped in to see Chris which was lovely of him.

Threatening letters from BT about the non existent phone line to the bungalow which we haven't, of course, paid. Another marathon phone call getting passed from pillar to post but, eventually, got put through to a sensible woman who raised a complaint and cancelled the whole (non existent) phone line connection. Just hope it won't, now, delay Openreach from doing their bit as we were just getting somewhere with them.

Got two invitations, via our GP, to take part in health studies. One is to do with sniffing things up the nose and the other is to do with ECG to prevent stroke. I am usually up for these things but not sure I have the energy.


----------



## JanHank

I have great big pupils for a while, just been to have my eyes tested for cataracts and glaucoma, both eyes are fine 😁


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Off to physio in a bit to have my rotator cuff looked at.


----------



## GMJ

My lad is nursing one of his Kev. he did it whilst playing rugby and it's only a matter of time until it goes again. in fact its a race between that and his well dodgy knee that swells up after every match, to see what goes first.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> My lad is nursing one of his Kev. he did it whilst playing rugby and it's only a matter of time until it goes again. in fact its a race between that and his well dodgy knee that swells up after every match, to see what goes first.


Is he a health eating chap Graham as well as dangerous Sportler >


----------



## GMJ

He can be a healthy eater...usually during the week. Ay weekends he is a beer monster I'm afraid...which usually means a relapse to a takeaway. Living in Gloucester he can get Just Eat to deliver him anything!


----------



## GMJ

That's blown it...

I was deleting some unwanted pictures off my camera just now and managed to delete every photo! There were 2 years worth of MH travels on there as I didn't get them printed last Xmas as the photo shop was shut due to Covid.

Bum...I am not very happy!


----------



## Drew

Obviously you haven't heard of "Back Up", the golden rule is to "Back Up" your phone at the very least once a week.

I believe there are ways of retrieving them, a neighbour of mine lost his whilst in the process of backing his up to a five year old out date HHD that had been giving him trouble, but managed to retrieve them in the end.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Google getting them back G before you do anything else, they are still there, they just have the name overwritten so they are invisible


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://www.google.com/search?q=ret...l5j0i390l2.18910j1j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Stupid boy > >


----------



## GMJ

They were actually on a digital camera a Canon IXUS. I have just ordered an SD card reader as my new laptop doesn't have an SD card reader. Hopefully with the aid of some software I have downloaded, I can read the card and see if there is any chance of recovery.

Fingers crossed


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Can you attach the camera with a USB lead G?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://www.google.com/search?q=ret...hUKEwi7hISZnZ30AhV-SvEDHXqSCcQQ4dUDCA4&uact=5


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Can you attach the camera with a USB lead G?


I have and the laptop is seeing it but the downloaded software isn't hence I have ordered a card reader to plug the card into and then I can plug that device into the computer.


----------



## 242633

Looks like our proposed French/Spanish trip starting 25 November may have to be postponed. I arranged to have the Vehicle Battery changed on Tuesday of last week [M/H 5.5 years old and still original battery but beginning to struggle holding charge]; everything went fine on the 12 mile return home and the vehicle has been parked on the street for the ensuing 6 days, with no Alarm on, and 12v system switched off at the Control Panel.

Started M/H yesterday late morning to take it for a weekly drive [normally 25 miles to get engine warmed up nicely and give chance for the battery to recharge], drove 250 metres and ECU Airbag + Seatbelt Warning Light lit up and audible alarm sounding every 25 seconds or so. Back to the garage who were not really interested, other than to fit another Battery under Warranty and try to clear a couple of Fault Codes. Not sure that they tested the 6 day old Battery 'cos I nipped to the Fiat Garage next door to try to get help, but the Airbag Warning Light remained lit.

Phoned Crash Data who said Fault Code U172687 Sensing & Diagnostic Module Body Controller & Instrument Panel meant that the ECU could not be repaired and a new ECU would be needed [Crash Data have none in stock]. Fiat Professional Garage at Kirkcaldy say ECUs are on Back Order from Fiat, and no idea when they will arrive, and they would have to do a Diagnostic Check to confirm the Fault, 'earliest appointment is 14th December'

Phoned South Coast Motorhomes [found a Forum message suggesting they had '1, maybe 2' in stock], but they confirmed that ECUs are on Back Order and no idea when they will appear ...Managed to persuade an Auto Electrician used by Fiat Professional Kirkcaldy to fit in a Diagnostic Check on 23rd November on a 'Fit it in between jobs' basis, so M/Home to be with them for most of the day, leaving only 1 day to get from Scotland to Newhaven ...

I took the M/Home for a 25miles drive today and the continual sounding of the audible alarm has stopped, just one burst on start up. The seat Belt Warning Light on the Instrument Panel has also disappeared, as has the Dashboard Warning Light about 2 switches to the left of the Hazard Warning Light switch that was illuminated yesterday with a shorthand 2 Faults Message, so just the Airbag ECU Warning Light on the Instrument Panel left 'on display'.

I might try to get another diagnostic check locally at a garage that Crash Data have as a customer,in the hope that the disappearance of the Seat Belts Fault Light might have thrown a different Fault Code from U172687, and that this MIGHT bring the ECU into the repairable category[and Pigs might fly ...]

The M/H is driveable, but I am concerned that Vehicle Insurance, UK Breakdown Insurance, European Breakdown Insurance and the Travel Insurance could all become void or voidable if we have an accident. At present, the safer option seems to write off the Ferry Fare [might get a Voucher for a future Crossing?], and get in the queue for an Airbag ECU via the Fiat Professional garage [should be around £350 inc VAT including fitting and 'coding'], WHEN the blessed shipment arrives, but if anyone has any thoughts, advice or tips [other than to renounce my atheism], I would be very grateful.

I am almost certain to get rid of yesterday's new Bosch Vehicle Battery and have a new, heavier duty Yuasa 900 amp version fitted before the new ECU is fitted. Don't want a repeat of 'Oops, there goes my ECU' because of another battery weakness.

Steve


----------



## GMJ

Sorry to hear this Steve. Horrible when you have been looking forward to a trip. Your travel insurance should cover the ferry cost shouldn't it?

The first year we went off to Spain in January we literally got 300m into the trip and an engine warning light came on. It was for an 02 sensor which had previously been replaced. Trip was delayed by half a day as we waited in the Fiat service Centre in Swindon who managed to fit us in. One new sensor fitted and we were on our way...fortunately with no come back on the trip. It does leave a hollow feeling though and constant worry.

I hope you get sorted.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Off to Cross Hands this morning to pick up our MH. It passed it's MOT plus had is mysterious leak diagnosed and fixed. The only reason its been at the dealers so long is that we didn't have time to collect it!

The calendar is looking full but I am hopeful we can get a short trip away in sometime this month. Mrs GMJ is in the process of changing her MS medication so we are awaiting that to turn up before we can book a training session on how to use it (self administered injections). Until then no trips away.


----------



## JanHank

Me too, how disappointing, but look on the bright side, it’s the van that’s sick and not you.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Morning all
> 
> Mrs GMJ is in the process of changing her MS medication so we are awaiting that to turn up before we can book a training session on how to use it (self administered injections).


I will be interested to know how Mrs. GMJ gets on with the new treatment Graham.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks Jan, it's quite exciting as it goes. Previously she has had to go into hospital once every 9 months or so, for a day, to have an infusion. This led to stress leading up to the day; then as she had to have a load of steroids beforehand to reduce the immediate impact of the drugs on her body, she struggled to sleep for a day or two afterwards. It also meant we had to take the MH and car to a nearby campsite as it was usually an 8.30 start which would have been too early had we been at home. Coming home thee day after was not a great experience for her as she always felt rough but then had to drive.

Now with the new drug it is a self administered injection at home (or away on the MH!), once a month. It looks like an epi-pen type of gadget too, so no deep injections. A number of years ago she had self administered dep injections which used to do for her: not nice.

Fingers crossed it all goes to plan. The results of the testing on the drug look good too so having meds regularly and often should hopefully keep her relapses at bay. Of course this is all predicated on the basis that she doesn't react badly to the new drug or we will be back to the old regime I guess.


----------



## raynipper

Apart from the fire door glass cracking we now have a locked rear door in the old Golf. Looking online it seems this is a common problem but a difficult job to fix.
The old car is now starting to be troublesome and decisions will have to be made. Trouble is you have to fix the problems to sell and then it's all working again and carry on using till the next time?.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

That's a bit of bad luck Steve, having a sick van myself at the moment I feel for you mate.


Hope all goes well for Mrs G.


----------



## patp

My son in law has to self inject on a regular basis. He would come under the category of extremely squeamish but he manages very well.

Had a load of legal stuff arrive from the solicitor yesterday. Had to check over old answers on the questionnaire. Found out that we had ticked "no" to any building work carried out (mainly because it started the question with the word "extension") when we should have ticked yes as we had a wall removed during our 2018 change around project. This led to us realising that we did not seek building control permission for the work! In our defence it was during Chris's spell of heart problems and we were living in the van and, and, and.......... We had engaged a well respected local builder but he didn't mention it 
Off we go again


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You certainly know how to have fun Pat.


----------



## 242633

GMJ said:


> Sorry to hear this Steve. Horrible when you have been looking forward to a trip. Your travel insurance should cover the ferry cost shouldn't it?
> 
> The first year we went off to Spain in January we literally got 300m into the trip and an engine warning light came on. It was for an 02 sensor which had previously been replaced. Trip was delayed by half a day as we waited in the Fiat service Centre in Swindon who managed to fit us in. One new sensor fitted and we were on our way...fortunately with no come back on the trip. It does leave a hollow feeling though and constant worry.
> 
> I hope you get sorted.


Thanks G.

The Ferry fare is the least of my worries! I'll probably contact DFDS and ask for a Voucher against a future trip. I did contemplate a deferral to 30 November but the probable need for a new, rather than repaired ECU, when there are none available and no UK delivery date. kills that possibility.

On the bright side, I checked the € Exchange Rate after yesterday's surge and, despite a 2 minute panic when the rate began to fall whilst I had to register a new Debit Card,it did recover during the Bank authorisation process, so I got €1.1662 15 minutes ago and the money is on the way to our French Bank Account, making us look like wealthy Brits! My UK account makes me look like the newly impoverished old git that I've become ... :wink2:

Steve


----------



## raynipper

Last year at this time we were almost at the Spain/Portugal border when 7 warning lights came up and no ancillary items worked plus the Engine Management light.
I chose to abandon the trip and drive straight back to Cherbourg to get repairs. 
It was the first of several wheel sensors that had failed. No big deal missing our stay on Portugal as Covid made things difficult all round and I could deal with other health scans while at home.
Two more wheel sensors have now gone at €185 each replacement. They stop the ABS, Lane warning, parking sensors, rear camera, tyre pressure and various other functions. But the next one that goes (4th) I will carry on and get it repaired/replaced at my choosing.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have a failed NSR wheel sensor failure no biggy, just puts the ABS light on.


----------



## raynipper

But our Tiguan puts 7 warning lights on. Some yellow and some red.

Ray.


----------



## 242633

The M/H Airbag ECU Warning Light appears to be a well known Fiat design flaw, just frustrating that it was a faulty new battery that caused it, when the reason for changing the original battery was to avoid an Airbag ECU fault!

The Fiat Professional garage have confirmed that the Warning Light means that airbag won't deploy in an accident, and that has all sorts of implications for our vehicle, breakdown, travel insurances, as well as risking prosecution for driving a defective vehicle; and, lastly a risk to our personal safety if we have an accident that the airbag could have protected us from.

I really would not cope with having to look at Elaine and say every day, 'I'm sorry; if only I had cancelled and waited for the ECU replacement ...'

Even losing the ferry fare, the cost for a more powerful battery [this will be the 3rd in the last 2 weeks,but it will give me peace of mind!], and the bill for the new ECU and coding plus the diagnostic check next week, will be around £750. Money I would rather not have to pay, but peanuts compared to the financial and emotional costs that ploughing on regardless would entail

Steve


----------



## GMJ

Just picked up our MH and now £245 lighter in the pocket.


----------



## 242633

GMJ said:


> Just picked up our MH and now £245 lighter in the pocket.


But think of how much easier it will be to fold your wallet shut ... :grin2:

Just phoned DFDS [7 minutes premium rate call ..]. They have cancelled the booking and given me a 12 months credit note, so I hope that Fiat will be able to deliver an ECU in the meantime!

Quick call to the Auto electrician recommended by Fiat Professional. He says that some parts are beginning to arrive but it's a case of 'wait and see what's in the box today'. All he did say was it definitely won't be repaired in time for us to catch the Ferry!

Control Panel in M/H showing vehicle battery at about 12.4v after registering about 12.7v after yesterday's 25 mile run,which just reinforces my fear that, despite Fiat tech spec, the 720 amp battery isn't going to be powerful enough to keep the eventual new ECU safe,so I'll probably go for a Yuasa 950 amp version and then I can rebook the Ferry!

I have had more successful weeks ...:wink2:

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

should have gone via https://www.saynoto0870.com/


----------



## jiwawa

Marchie, I feel for your plight! Hopefully it won't be too long before things fall into place.



patp said:


> Got two invitations, via our GP, to take part in health studies. One is to do with sniffing things up the nose..... I am usually up for these things but not sure I have the energy.


You never know what they're testing Pat!! - it might even GIVE you the energy you're looking for!!


----------



## 242633

Pudsey_Bear said:


> should have gone via https://www.saynoto0870.com/


The 0800 917 1201 number that I have used previously has been taken out of service, and the Bookings transferred to a French Office that operates on reduced opening hours [10:00-16:00 CET]. I used email to make the original booking, but the tight deadline and DFDS 'we'll reply within 5 working days' message made it too risky

Steve


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Very little planned for today. Exercises first thing then if the weather is OK we plan a bike ride. After lunch maybe a walk in the forest.


----------



## raynipper

Film day here so maybe a dozen for lunch near the cinema and then the OAPs matinee €4.50.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Film day here so maybe a dozen for lunch near the cinema and then the OAPs matinee €4.50.
> 
> Ray.


Are the films in French Ray ?


----------



## GMJ

What film is it today Ray?


----------



## patp

A friend of ours, who struggles with life, has put out an appeal for some paid work. I have asked her to come and do some hoovering and dusting as we have our buyers coming tomorrow for their second viewing. This is where they open all the cupboards and look behind the sofa. The garden is covered in leaves from our trees and from the copse next door to us. If she can manage the mower then she can tackle those too. Then the bungalow needs sweeping through in case the carpenter decides to come and fit the gold plated skirting boards and architraves. My get up and go has got up and gone 

Mark, the amazing farmer neighbour with loads of machines and implements, has agreed to come and finish the trench Chris started before his diagnosis. It is to lay the electric cable that will put the bungalow on the grid! UK Power Networks say they will come to lay the cable in week beginning 6th Dec! Chris, on hearing my discussion with our electrician, says he will build the concrete base to take the diamond encrusted cabinet (really made out of GRP all £700 odd) He was hoping to build a brick one but conceded defeat on that. Sparky kindly offered to lay the base so I over ruled Chris and agreed that he would do it for us. Chris has not left the house for over a week. Where he thinks he will get the strength to build concrete bases I do not know but I do understand.

Solicitor has "a plan" over the lack of building control approval on the alterations. Something to do with an indemnity? There are still negotiations going on over connecting the house to the sewer and filling in the old septic tank before contracts are exchanged. The contractor has been booked since July - what more can we do?!


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> Are the films in French Ray ?


No, all Original English ones with French subtitles. Even the new Bond last month. This month "My Son".

OH gosh Pat, so many plates to keep spinning.

Ray.


----------



## Drew

How about some pictures PatP, your new house must be magnificent, share it with us.


----------



## raynipper

We have seen it Drew all covered in scaffolding and solar panels.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We're off shopping, not done any since last Thursday.


----------



## Drew

raynipper said:


> We have seen it Drew all covered in scaffolding and solar panels.
> 
> Ray.


From Pats description of the inside which sounds magnificent, I would love to see the inside.

When we bought our rundown bungalow here in Dorset I was constantly taking pictures to show how different the changes made. I'm sure everyone does the same to show how proud we are of our new home.


----------



## GMJ

Bike ride off. We managed 100m before Mrs GMJ decided it was too wet as her glasses were getting wet. It's misty tbf.

So after a coffee I think I'll jet wash the patio as it is minging.

Edited to add: no I wont ...its bloody raining now :surprise:


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> We have seen it Drew all covered in scaffolding and solar panels.
> 
> Ray.


Where? I haven't seen it..

I think if it were me in the same position, I'd keep the house and sell the half finished one.


----------



## Drew

*"gold plated skirting boards and architraves"*

It is the gold plaited "skirting boards and architraves" that I would like to see, I have never come across them before and they must save a tremendous amount of painting.


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> *"gold plated skirting boards and architraves"*
> 
> It is the gold plaited "skirting boards and architraves" that I would like to see, I have never come across them before and they must save a tremendous amount of painting.


I would guess =
https://www.google.com/search?q=gol...j0j7&hl=en-GB&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Bungalow cleaning first thing then we plan on nipping into Carmarthen to get a few things from Dunelm and then going into town to finish our Xmas shopping. It may even run to a lunch out too...

Nowt planned for this afternoon but I may start the patio jet washing if the weather holds.


----------



## patp

I will try for some more pictures Drew. Skirting boards and architraves not delivered yet. We ordered oak but assume, by the price, that they might come gold plated. I have to go on the ipad for that and dig out Jan's instructions 
No way is it magnificent. We have modest tastes and just wanted a nice 2 bed bungalow. Architect had other ideas and stretched it to fill the plot. Looked ok on paper. Now we have to fill it. Everything is being chosen for ease of maintenance and cleaning. No open plan spaces as we did that once on a renovation project and I hated it. No fancy kitchen islands etc as Jean made an excellent point about them holding up the flow of a kitchen.

It has crossed my mind, Jan, to stay put and sell the bungalow but it is Chris's dream to live in a house that does not need to be worked on all the time. Old houses always have something that needs doing  I do love this house though.

Cleaning and gardening to prepare for the buyers 2nd viewing later today.


----------



## GMJ

Bungalow cleaned. Just waiting for Mrs GMJ who is on a telephone medical appointment thingy with one of her nurses, then we'll be off out.


----------



## Glandwr

350 odd bulbs for naturising, scilla, muscari, wild tulips, frillaries and 3 or 4 others I can't remember. Think I'll check the scotch and radox supplies before I start:laugh:


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> It has crossed my mind, Jan, to stay put and sell the bungalow but it is Chris's dream to live in a house that does not need to be worked on all the time. Old houses always have something that needs doing  I do love this house though.


Just before I read this post Pat I said to Heike and Jürgen that Hans had the house he wanted for the last years of his life, a big workshop that he would have loved when he was working as a precision engineer before he retired, the house is full of wood, although he earned his money with metal he loved working with wood and made many things from light fittings, curtain pelmets, I don't know the English word for Fachwerk, but he made that as well. A lot of the furniture was made for us and you won't find it in a shop. I love my house Pat and I'm sure your going to love yours, all the worry and aggravation etc will have been worth it.


----------



## patp

Thanks Jan, I am sure you are right. He is very proud of it and tells everyone who visits how it might not be to everyone's taste but all work has been done to an excellent standard by tradesmen who care about their trade.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bought a "new" used laptop, a bigger screen and has SSD drive, doesn't seem any faster though to me.


----------



## raynipper

It must be you then Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cheeky fast cat


----------



## raynipper

Yep.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

GMJ said:


> That's blown it...
> 
> I was deleting some unwanted pictures off my camera just now and managed to delete every photo! There were 2 years worth of MH travels on there as I didn't get them printed last Xmas as the photo shop was shut due to Covid.
> 
> Bum...I am not very happy!


A few days ago I managed to delete 2 years worth of photos off my camera!

I ordered a little plug in gizmo for £1.49 from Ebay so I could plug my SD card into my computer. I then downloaded some free software which purported to be able to read deleted piccies. It took me a couple of different downloads before I managed to get a read.

All of these companies wanted a fee for a licence to be able to download them all as there were over 500 photos! Fortunately a forum I am a member of which has an IT section came to the rescue and suggested a Viewer that was free and could handle the number of photos.

Great...it worked! Except that it couldn't read any of the files as it didn't recognise the type (standard JPG??!!). Anyhow in the end I somehow managed to see the pics as thumbnails and save just over 300 of them!

I have now copied them to my computer and also to to a USB stick which I hope they can be printed off. I tried to put them back on the SD card but the camera couldn't read it...despite the photos being there.

Fingers crossed now that they can actually be printed.


----------



## raynipper

I keep seeing a bit of free software called 'Recuva' recommended by Computer Active mag. https://www.ccleaner.com/recuva

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr

GMJ said:


> A few days ago I managed to delete 2 years worth of photos off my camera!
> 
> I ordered a little plug in gizmo for £1.49 from Ebay so I could plug my SD card into my computer. I then downloaded some free software which purported to be able to read deleted piccies. It took me a couple of different downloads before I managed to get a read.
> 
> All of these companies wanted a fee for a licence to be able to download them all as there were over 500 photos! Fortunately a forum I am a member of which has an IT section came to the rescue and suggested a Viewer that was free and could handle the number of photos.
> 
> Great...it worked! Except that it couldn't read any of the files as it didn't recognise the type (standard JPG??!!). Anyhow in the end I somehow managed to see the pics as thumbnails and save just over 300 of them!
> 
> I have now copied them to my computer and also to to a USB stick which I hope they can be printed off. I tried to put them back on the SD card but the camera couldn't read it...despite the photos being there.
> 
> Fingers crossed now that they can actually be printed.


If its android Graham you can set your phone to backup in real time to the cloud free.


----------



## GMJ

As I mentioned before Dick, its a camera not a phone.

Ray - I used Recuva and then something called irfanview...which did the trick.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Hopefully we will get in our delayed bike ride tis morning providing the weather stays clear (that'd be a change if it does!). Then this afternoon there are back to back rugby matches on the telly.

Tidy!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Irfanview is usually one of the first apps I put on a new laptop, installing it now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://www.irfanview.com/main_download_engl.htm


----------



## GMJ

I used it for recovering photos - what do you use it for Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Never knew it could do that, been using it since it first came out, I have all the codecs installed so it will open most files, including music MP3 and some MP4.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I also use it for cropping and creating new picture files to put on forums etc.


----------



## raynipper

I have VLC but rarely use it.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

All alone am I :frown2: 
Heike and Jürgen left this morning at 10.30 after a lovely 2 weeks, we had a lot of fun, they did a lot of work for me, things I can no longer manage and things Hans would have normally done. 
They enjoyed being here in my peaceful surroundings so much they plan to return for another 2 weeks in February. 
Back to cooking, eating and shopping on my own again. Motley no longer has 3 playmates, he has to be satisfied with just me.

I can highly recommend my Skyjo card game if you like table games, especially if you have a family, up to 8 people can play.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> I have VLC but rarely use it.
> 
> Ray.


I have tried it a few times and it can be good, but I prefer Irfanview as it is simple to use.


----------



## GMJ

We didn't manage a bike ride out this morning as there was a hint of mizzle in the air and it gets on Mrs G's glasses...not good when you are bike ridding. So I jet washed the patio instead and it came up a treat. It was getting a bit slippy - not good with all the rain we have.

Then after lunch we did manage our bike ride. Just 5 miles but Mrs G was cold.

I've just watched Scotland beat Japan and now hopefully South Africa will do the same to England


----------



## patp

An away day (or couple of hours) for me. I took Georgia, the Working Cocker Spaniel, to learn how to be a gundog  She was a star  Early days of course but she enjoyed herself and that is the main thing. I learned about different whistles and their tones. Also how to vary the whistle commands for different tasks.

Our lovely neighbour who helps us out with diggers and things failed to turn up to dig a trench for the electric cable to down. He phoned to say that his partner and her little girl have gone down with Covid  It is rife in Norfolk at the moment  He will come and dig our trenches but he is waiting for his digger to be returned from another job.

The buyers came round yesterday and we got on like a house on fire. Poor devils, after being gazumped, are living in a cold caravan in Great Yarmouth. No dogs allowed there so their two little elderly dogs are farmed out with one in kennels  We are doing what we can to get the sale completed so that they can move in here. It might mean us moving into the van, while the bungalow gets completed, but at least we will be warm.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Exercises first thing then off food shopping. This afternoon Sunday paper reading and Ireland v Argentina rugby on the telly. I might even treat myself to a beer whilst I watch it!


----------



## patp

Nothing much on so usual dog walking etc. Expecting a Facetime call from daughter with granddaughter as star of the show. She is only eighteen months but as soon as they start talking about calling Granny she puts her imaginary phone to her ear  

Mark the neighbour with digger did not turn up. Had a call to say his partner and child had Covid! They live in the farm next door (several hundred yards down the road). He, so far, is fine. His digger is out on hire and not returned as expected so we are on tenterhooks whether he will be able to do it before the sparkies come on Tuesday.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nothing planned, but the lady mobile tech is coming to see why the LB isn't charging from the alternator, and I want her to strip out the fridges selector so I can take it to bits and clean the contacts.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Nothing much planned here for today. Exercises this morning then maybe a walk after lunch weather permitting.


----------



## patp

Hoping for a visit from our neighbour with his digger. If not will have to make other arrangements as the sparkies need to have the cable laid before Tuesday eeek!

Molly dog is not doing so well again. Peeing on the carpets and crying at odd times. Vet was concerned about her having a pyometra (septic womb) or that her cancer has spread. As Chris has to have as much rest as possible it might be time to make a decision. She would not cope with a house move anyway


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Very sorry to hear that Pat, sounds like she might be in pain as dogs don't normally show it, maybe it's the best for her.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Got docs app at 10:40, I need to ring the hospital to see what they are pratting around at, I have given them a week to rearrange my angiogram, I need to ring regarding the vans fuse board PCB, also I'm still waiting for the mechanic to fit a new OSR ABS sensor.


And I had a really bad night, so much crap going round and round in my head all night.


----------



## patp

My weighted blanket is helping me a bit Kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tried that, this was just my head not settling down Pat.


----------



## raynipper

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Got docs app at 10:40, I need to ring the hospital to see what they are pratting around at, I have given them a week to rearrange my angiogram, I need to ring regarding the vans fuse board PCB, also I'm still waiting for the mechanic to fit a new OSR ABS sensor.
> And I had a really bad night, so much crap going round and round in my head all night.


Mee too Kev. But PET scan no problem just anxiety of getting there on time. No sleep all the time looking at the alarm and waiting for it to go off.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We don't have a clock or alarm in our bedroom or any lights TV etc even the laptop/tablet charger light is taped over, they're proven to keep you awake, I'm not the best sleeper anyway, but was much worse when waiting for alarms etc, if I need on I set it on my phone and leave it in the lounge I'll still hear it.


----------



## 242633

Clear out the M/home ready for tomorrow's appointment with auto electrician. Van is 5.99m and the Burstner Table takes up a ludicrous amount of space, especially when trying to work inside! All upholstery to be taken out to free up access to underseat areas. Downloaded English version of Schaudt Elektroblok EBL99 to avoid labour meter ticking whilst sparky translates the German; Downloaded Apuljack Engineering Repair Page in case there's a fault or problem.


I suspect the Bill will be huge, but worth it not to have to worry whether Brunhilde will make it to site and then work. Changing to a M/Home was supposed to make holidays easier and more relaxing ... Having to wait n weeks/months to get a new airbag ECU doesn't sit well with that objective!


Steve


----------



## GMJ

When are you planning to be off to Spain now Steve?


----------



## JanHank

They saw each other gazed into each others eyes for a minute and then we walked away and were followed for a few steps. 
Motley has spotted the cat several times on our walk, its not much more than a kitten, maybe we have a friendship blossoming :laugh:


----------



## patp

My mum's poor terrier was attacked, one day, by a cat lurking in a hedge. It jumped on the dog and was scratching and biting her. My mum beat it off with her handbag!!! The poor dog was terrified to go that way every again!


----------



## barryd

This thread still going? 

Went all Texas Chainsaw massacre on my hedges then went out for a "spirited" ride on the bike!


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> This thread still going?
> 
> Went all Texas Chainsaw massacre on my hedges then went out for a "spirited" ride on the bike!


Wot ? Oh ,you´ve cut the hedge. :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hopefully it was the Benson & Hedges.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just rang the hospital to find out when I would be getting the angiogram, turns out they're refurbishing the department, surely they will have known this before my appointment was made and I had to self isolate for two weeks when I would have liked to have visited some friends, and certainly, before I had the Covid test, it beggars belief.

The just told me it won't be next week and unlikely the week after, plus I'll have to self isolate again so at least four weeks away.


----------



## jiwawa

If they get their act together they could have you isolating while the refurb is going on?


----------



## 242633

GMJ said:


> When are you planning to be off to Spain now Steve?


Hi Graham,

That's a good question! As soon as the new ECU can be obtained and fitted. The Crit Ait vignette has been delivered to my M/H friend in Toulouse and she will mail it to me in Scotland [original plan was to collect as we passed] in return for a tin of haggis; seems reasonable ...

Travel Ins, House Ins extension, European Breakdown policies are multi trip and started today [original departure date!], so we'll let them run, and the Ferry Ticket has been cancelled and replaced with a 12 months validity Credit Note. So, post ECU refit, it's just wash the M/Home, repack it, visit weighbridge, rebook the Ferry and clear off. Might need a third extended prescription for my medication, though!

I have a feeling that Spain may have to be postponed this Winter, but the auto electrician may be able to give me some more definitive information tomorrow!

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

marchie said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> That's a good question! As soon as the new ECU can be obtained and fitted. The Crit Ait vignette has been delivered to my M/H friend in Toulouse and she will mail it to me in Scotland [original plan was to collect as we passed] in return for a tin of haggis; seems reasonable ...
> 
> Travel Ins, House Ins extension, European Breakdown policies are multi trip and started today [original departure date!], so we'll let them run, and the Ferry Ticket has been cancelled and replaced with a 12 months validity Credit Note. So, post ECU refit, it's just wash the M/Home, repack it, visit weighbridge, rebook the Ferry and clear off. Might need a third extended prescription for my medication, though!
> 
> I have a feeling that Spain may have to be postponed this Winter, but the auto electrician may be able to give me some more definitive information tomorrow!
> 
> Steve


If Belarus and Poland kick off it might affect all EU travel.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I forgot. the doc thinks it's just a small syst, 12x4mm slightly raised, want to look again in a month but it looks okay right now.


----------



## 242633

Pudsey_Bear said:


> If Belarus and Poland kick off it might affect all EU travel.


True. And we might find out whether Walls have ears [apart from the one I found in my ice cream ...] :grin2:

Steve


----------



## patp

Kev that is awful - about the hospital messing you around like that! Our GP's are supposed to be our advocates in these matters. When we are feeling poorly or worried about our health we are not in a position to do battle or to be messed around.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Mrs GMJ had an appointment this morning so I'll drive her to that. Need to stop at the PO van on the way to post a parcel (Ebay sale). Then on to Carmarthen after to the InPost lockers at Morrisons to send another parcel (another Ebay sale). We'll grab a coffee there.

This afternoon a walk in the forest an hen I'm cooking a beef Madras for tea. Nom nom nom!


----------



## raynipper

I have so many things I would like to sell/unload on e-bay but the postage/carriage from France is just impossible.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Can't you just sell them in France and put on the listing "Postage outside of France available, please contact me before bidding/buying for a price"...or some such?


----------



## raynipper

The French are odd when buying and selling second hand stuff. I have sold dozens of items on their Bon Coin site and it was hard work even before the site changed it's format to make it almost impossible to use.

UK E-Bay sells heaps of stuff but French e-bay is a fraction of the size and very basic and almost primitive. French sellers want virtually new price for old junk and the same add gets left online for months and at times years. So it's not that popular. Much of the stuff is being sold by UK or German sellers and hosted on French e-bay.

I did manage to sell many larger items on The Bon Coin but getting people to note the address and find you is a nightmare. I often felt like just binning stuff. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

What about a coffre de voiture sale?


----------



## raynipper

We were doing them 3 or 4 times a year G with usually good results. Got rid of loads of stuff till Covid clamped down on them. It's a double edged sword though as we both tend to buy as much as we sell.
Will try to 'do' some this year if they are on again. But it's mostly €2 impulse buys. Rarely hundreds for antique clocks etc.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Are mini skips expensive there Ray?


----------



## patp

Shall we start a "What are you dumping today" thread and see if we can get competitive? We, now, don't have that much stuff but will still need to have a good sort out if we are going to move into the van.

Electrician is here installing a cabinet at the end of the drive. We have two removal firms coming to quote later today. Chris and I have always moved ourselves as all our mates were suddenly busy when we needed them. This was despite Chris helping all of them to move house.

Sad day yesterday as we said goodbye to Molly. Vet and I agreed that the pain relief was not controlling her pain and the cystitis/kidney infection/pyometra was not responding to antibiotics. She went very calmly and easily and left a big hole in our hearts


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sorry to hear about Molly Pat, but it was for the best when the drugs don't work.

Yes, it's really annoying when you help others and they disappear when it is your turn I stopped years ago.


Did the digger turn up for the trench?


----------



## 242633

Early start to today, to get M/Home to the Auto electrician for 0830 start. Left a little late and then had to return home after about 1.5 miles [forgot Face Masks & my pills that need to be taken after 9am] and then struggled to find the Sparky's premises ...

Daryl is probably way past retirement age, and has speech pattern reminiscent of Ricky Fulton's Reverend I.M. Jolly crossed with a Belfast accent. So, after about 3 minutes of a gloom laden analysis on when we might expect [or not] to get Brunhilde back, we departed in search of a Bus back home.

15 mins after our return home, Daryl phoned; 'ECU is shot. BUT, there is one, and only one, available in UK. Do you want me to get it?' Mental response from me, 'Course I effin' do', but actual response was 'Ooh, yes, please!'. I've also ordered an uprated vehicle battery because the Bosch replacement that started all the shenanigans is not coping with the Autumnal chill ... Daryl did mention something about there being a drain that he needs to trace, but I did ask him to do a nose to tail electrical systems check so that I can start the M/Home up with confidence. Might be 2 or 3 days before Brunhilde is restored to us, and I suspect the Bill will be nearer to £1000 than £500 [ECU + Coding is about £350 then there's the new vehicle battery, plus labour at £70ph].

Meanwhile, it's time to order my granddaughter's Birthday Card, and I get into a slanging match with Moonpig because their system is refusing to give me the promised 20% discount for downloading and using the App [Moonpig's system switched me to the website unasked and said the discount wasn't valid ...], so 25 minutes 'LiveChat' [misnomer and a half] confirming full name, email address, inside leg measurement and hat size, and the Contact Centre person overrides the system to give me the 20% discount, all 66p of it ... I'm sure it was worth the rise in my blood pressure ... ) Still, musn't grumble, at least it's not Monday ...

Steve


----------



## jiwawa

Very sorry to hear about Molly Pat. She doesn't seem to have been with you very long (that may just be my memory!) but you gave her a very comfortable and loving end to her life.


----------



## GMJ

marchie said:


> Early start to today, to get M/Home to the Auto electrician for 0830 start. Left a little late and then had to return home after about 1.5 miles [forgot Face Masks & my pills that need to be taken after 9am] and then struggled to find the Sparky's premises ...
> 
> Daryl is probably way past retirement age, and has speech pattern reminiscent of Ricky Fulton's Reverend I.M. Jolly crossed with a Belfast accent. So, after about 3 minutes of a gloom laden analysis on when we might expect [or not] to get Brunhilde back, we departed in search of a Bus back home.
> 
> 15 mins after our return home, Daryl phoned; 'ECU is shot. BUT, there is one, and only one, available in UK. Do you want me to get it?' Mental response from me, 'Course I effin' do', but actual response was 'Ooh, yes, please!'. I've also ordered an uprated vehicle battery because the Bosch replacement that started all the shenanigans is not coping with the Autumnal chill ... Daryl did mention something about there being a drain that he needs to trace, but I did ask him to do a nose to tail electrical systems check so that I can start the M/Home up with confidence. Might be 2 or 3 days before Brunhilde is restored to us, and I suspect the Bill will be nearer to £1000 than £500 [ECU + Coding is about £350 then there's the new vehicle battery, plus labour at £70ph].
> 
> Meanwhile, it's time to order my granddaughter's Birthday Card, and I get into a slanging match with Moonpig because their system is refusing to give me the promised 20% discount for downloading and using the App [Moonpig's system switched me to the website unasked and said the discount wasn't valid ...], so 25 minutes 'LiveChat' [misnomer and a half] confirming full name, email address, inside leg measurement and hat size, and the Contact Centre person overrides the system to give me the 20% discount, all 66p of it ... I'm sure it was worth the rise in my blood pressure ... ) Still, musn't grumble, at least it's not Monday ...
> 
> Steve


Good luck Steve. getting the last ECU in the country so quickly would be a bonus. Fingers crossed and you might be able to get away sooner than you thought :smile2:

re Moonpig. My son sent a birthday card to his mother in October...which turned out to be a wedding anniversary for "Claire and Steve" with a lovely picture of them on the front and a really nice message inside! The only consolation was that Claire and Steve would have got a card with a picture of my son on it and a suitably rude comment inside!


----------



## 242633

GMJ said:


> Good luck Steve. getting the last ECU in the country so quickly would be a bonus. Fingers crossed and you might be able to get away sooner than you thought :smile2:
> 
> re Moonpig. My son sent a birthday card to his mother in October...which turned out to be a wedding anniversary for "Claire and Steve" with a lovely picture of them on the front and a really nice message inside! The only consolation was that Claire and Steve would have got a card with a picture of my son on it and a suitably rude comment inside!


Thanks, Graham. The ECU was such a pleasant surprise ...:grin2:Fingers crossed for the successful tracing of the battery drain fault! The CritAir vignette has been mailed today by my French M/Homer friend [thought I would have to wait until the weekend for it to be sent], so fingers crossed for that to arrive quickly ....

My younger son follows my example of sending Birthday Cards to his father with rude messages, but actually addresses the envelope with the impolite terminology! It started off with an envelope addressed to 'The Old Man March' and has now progressed to 'The Old Git March'. With offspring like that, I need very little encouragement to practise birth control ...

Steve


----------



## GMJ

I chose my sons Xmas card which has the following on the front (to the tune of Santa Claus is coming to town...

"He knows when you are sleeping
He knows when you're sh1tfaced"

He knows when I get to choose the cards and not Mrs GMJ as hers tend to be "To my darling son..." and the like


----------



## erneboy

patp said:


> Shall we start a "What are you dumping today" thread and see if we can get competitive? We, now, don't have that much stuff but will still need to have a good sort out if we are going to move into the van.
> 
> Electrician is here installing a cabinet at the end of the drive. We have two removal firms coming to quote later today. Chris and I have always moved ourselves as all our mates were suddenly busy when we needed them. This was despite Chris helping all of them to move house.
> 
> Sad day yesterday as we said goodbye to Molly. Vet and I agreed that the pain relief was not controlling her pain and the cystitis/kidney infection/pyometra was not responding to antibiotics. She went very calmly and easily and left a big hole in our hearts


Sorry to hear about Molly.


----------



## patp

It was Molly's time. I am not one to try to prop them up and keep them going. They are, as Kev, says very good at hiding pain. They also have dignity and her bladder was not working well so she must have felt uncomfortable about her little (or large!) accidents. The procedure went really smoothly she just sank into a deep sleep while being gently stroked and did not wake up. I remember telling a small boy that his Guinea Pig "Squeaky" would say thank you to him for releasing him from his pain. His mother told me later that it helped him a lot.

Digger driver turned up. Then took it upon himself to dig more than is required, at this time, so the Sparkies had a trench blocking their way to the junction box! All sorted now.


----------



## raynipper

marchie said:


> Meanwhile, it's time to order my granddaughter's Birthday Card, and I get into a slanging match with Moonpig because their system is refusing to give me the promised 20% discount for downloading and using the App [Moonpig's system switched me to the website unasked and said the discount wasn't valid ...], so 25 minutes 'LiveChat' [misnomer and a half] confirming full name, email address, inside leg measurement and hat size, and the Contact Centre person overrides the system to give me the 20% discount, all 66p of it ... I'm sure it was worth the rise in my blood pressure ... ) Still, musn't grumble, at least it's not Monday ... Steve


Yes Steve. Moonpig caused me to have palpitations and in the end I moved over to FlunkyPidgeon. Not saying they are any better as all postage seems to have doubled. But the 'free' or discounts work.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Sorry you said goodbye to Molly

I’m still struggling to say goodbye to shadow

He should be here annoying me

Demanding fresh water, even demanding I get up, checking I’ve put on the fan at night 

And generally annoying me throughout the day

The Alfa Mayo who had no intention I forgot

My baby boy 

That I miss so much

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Not much planned for today: do some exercises first thing then if the weather holds I'll jet wash the car. There isn't much point in giving it a proper soapy wash at this time of year really given the state of the roads around where we live (a big farming area).

After lunch we'll probably have a walk out although rain is forecast for this afternoon.


----------



## raynipper

Gotta get over the 7km walk yesterday so might take it easy with a visit to the pharmacy and Lotto shop.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nothing planned, some cleaning to do, mostly dusting, Lizs sister is coming to see us today, she was planning a visit not long after we moved here, but she had a stroke that morning, totally ruined her life she was mega independent PPL loved gliding, driving, now she struggles to leave the house, Lizs daughter Emma is bringing her over then off out for a ladies lunch, so it'll be nana sarnies for me.


----------



## 242633

Early morning phone call from auto electrician. ECU fitted and airbag fault cleared. New Yuasa 950 amp vehicle battery fitted. Charging system checked and all functioning. Still a drain on the vehicle battery which the auto electrician is certain relates to the Lithium Leisure Battery Charging cutoff setting being too high, so the vehicle battery is never getting any of the 'spare' power from the Solar Panel, which explains why the VanBitz Battery Master is not doing anything!

The phone call was to get the Solar Panel PIN Code so that he can check his theory! As if anyone leaves their Code at the default setting of 6 zeros; as if they would ... )

The proposal is to set the Lithium charging cutoff at around 13.4v [IIRC] to allow the Solar Panel to then feed the Vehicle Battery; I think this may shorten the life of the Lithium Battery a little, because it will never get a truly full charge, but this has to be a 'less worse 'option than destroying ECUs and Vehicle Batteries with monotonous regularity!

When I collect the M/Home, I will ask the auto electrician's advice/opinion; but one way to minimise the compromise 'twixt Vehicle & Leisure Battery lifespan MIGHT be to lower the Lithium Charging Cutoff in Autumn & Winter, and then to raise it in Spring & Summer when the Solar Panel is able to generate oodles of power for very long periods, feeding both batteries adequately at a time when the Vehicle Battery will be under less pressure whilst the M/Home is parked up.

Steve


----------



## GMJ

All sounds like you are one step closer to Spain Steve.


----------



## dghr272

Heading to Dublin today for a couple of days. Not straight forward though as the ROI truckers are protesting about the price of fuel and all roads to Dublin are gridlocked atm.

https://www.rte.ie/news/2021/1123/1262742-trucker-protest/

Terry


----------



## 242633

GMJ said:


> All sounds like you are one step closer to Spain Steve.


Fingers crossed [again], Graham. Though one step on a journey of 1767 miles door to door, is not significant,the more so when that step is accompanied by the thought that we have forgotten something ... :grin2:

Waiting for the Crit Air Vignette to arrive via my French M/Home colleague, perhaps by the weekend, and then we should be free to go. It feels slightly surreal at the moment, after the uncertainty of the last couple of weeks, so I won't be making any firm commitments until I get the keys in my hand and the 'all sorted, the electrical system is new, tested and fully functional' parting shot.

Might still need to delay departure if I can't get a standby appointment to sell a kidney to pay the Bill ... :wink2:

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

All confusing to this old bear.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Confusing myself today.


On a plus point, I just swapped the laptop charger over to the old one as it was a bit flat, while I was trying to copy a CD, and I noticed that then newer laptop has got 3 hours 57 minutes left on it, so we'' test that, so it should last until about 3pm, we'll see.


----------



## GMJ

marchie said:


> Fingers crossed [again], Graham. Though one step on a journey of 1767 miles door to door, is not significant,the more so when that step is accompanied by the thought that we have forgotten something ... :grin2:
> 
> Waiting for the Crit Air Vignette to arrive via my French M/Home colleague, perhaps by the weekend, and then we should be free to go. It feels slightly surreal at the moment, after the uncertainty of the last couple of weeks, so I won't be making any firm commitments until I get the keys in my hand and the 'all sorted, the electrical system is new, tested and fully functional' parting shot.
> 
> Might still need to delay departure if I can't get a standby appointment to sell a kidney to pay the Bill ... :wink2:
> 
> Steve


Let us have your proposed itinerary Steve and if we are near or cross over I'll stand you a beer









I think you may have posted it before but i cant recall where. PM me if you'd prefer to keep it private.


----------



## patp

Two phone calls this morning set my blood pressure rising. One to BT who won't come out and install our line to the new build until the trench is dug. I know they do this all the time but not for us. Then Anglian Water insisting that they cannot make our connection live until all the plumbing and heating in the house is installed. That is Chris's job. He can't do it so we have no water on at the bungalow to allow us to live in the caravan.
We do have alternatives, such as going to a nearby camp site, but these utilities drive me absolutely nuts with their petty fogging rules and less than helpful attitude. Why would we want to pay £20 per night to park on someone else's field when we have out own?


----------



## GMJ

I just rang our Dr's surgery to see where we are with Fu jabs as I know that they had some supply chain issues so were prioritising certain folks first. Anyway they have now solved the supply issue so could book me in...and in fact they have had a cancellation today so I'm of for my jab in Llandeilo at 2.20.

Tidy!


----------



## Drew

patp said:


> Two phone calls this morning set my blood pressure rising. One to BT who won't come out and install our line to the new build until the trench is dug. I know they do this all the time but not for us. Then Anglian Water insisting that they cannot make our connection live until all the plumbing and heating in the house is installed. That is Chris's job. He can't do it so we have no water on at the bungalow to allow us to live in the caravan.
> We do have alternatives, such as going to a nearby camp site, but these utilities drive me absolutely nuts with their petty fogging rules and less than helpful attitude. Why would we want to pay £20 per night to park on someone else's field when we have out own?


Pictures please Pat, I cannot visualise this.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Here ya go Drew


----------



## jiwawa

marchie said:


> Waiting for the Crit Air Vignette to arrive via my French M/Home colleague, perhaps by the weekend, and then we should be free to go.
> 
> Steve


You've possibly mentioned before why your vignette had to go via someone in France. Both my French n German ones came direct to me.


----------



## 242633

GMJ said:


> Let us have your proposed itinerary Steve and if we are near or cross over I'll stand you a beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you may have posted it before but i cant recall where. PM me if you'd prefer to keep it private.


That's very kind, Graham!

Itinerary evolving at present, and will change again, not least because we may be able to use aires on the way down. We were going to take 3 days to get down to Newhaven, but might trim that back to 2 days. Dieppe to our hovel in the Vendee for an overnight stay and quick checkover. Then on to Gradignan for an overnight before aiming for Toulouse to meet up with our French M/Home colleague who is also a concierge at the local Stadium. Probably stay 2 nights and then head towards Blanes for 2 nights, then on to Benicarlo [Camping Allegria] for 2 nights, Moncafa Camping Monmar] for 2 nights to see if there's any 'old faces' from these 2 sites.

After that, head down towards Cartagena, stopping at sites or aires as we stumble across them, staying for 2 or 3 days at each, depending on what we find and like/dislike. And then think about the return journey, on roughly the same sites.

Elaine may decide to be more adventurous, and everything will change again. There are nature reserves around Cartagena that look quite interesting [not in a Sandi Toksvig way], so we may well look for a decent length of stay in the area. Once we are past Moncafa, we'll be on new ground, so it'll be follow the nose and see what's available and what takes our fancy. This will be out first foreign foray [alliteration alert ...] in the M/Home, and the first visit to Spain since our last trip was messed up by my heart attack, so I think we'll be spending a fair bit of time just enjoying life and being outside in the Winter Sun, boring as sin, but pleased as Punch to be there.

Steve


----------



## 242633

jiwawa said:


> You've possibly mentioned before why your vignette had to go via someone in France. Both my French n German ones came direct to me.


The French Government website said up to 20 working days, and our original Ferry Crossing for tomorrow gave insufficient time for the issue and mailing to Scotland. Since we were planning to visit the delightful Frankie [who sounds as mad as a box of frogs, so just our kind of person ..],I had the bright idea of having it delivered to her so that we could collect it en route. And then the Airbag ECU/Battery problems kicked in and the bright idea dimmed somewhat to the luminance of a Toc H lamp, or the brightness of a glow worm's armpit.

Frankie's assistance is going to cost us a tin of haggis, so just hoping that the French Customs don't want to check the food cupboard!

On a previous trip to France in 2012, we took my then LWB HR VW LT35 Van so that we could transport some furniture to our hovel. After the self congratulations on the bright idea,we arrived at the hovel and saw my trailer that I needed to get back to Scotland. Van had no towbar, so shoved Trailer inside Van and lashed it down with adjustable straps, and laid the mattress and pillows either side of the tow hitch to allow us to sleep en route

Customs check at Dieppe; 'Open the Van doors, sir ,,,' He thought we had a mobile S&M Fetish Sex Parlour and called 3 of his mates over to come and have a look ...

Elaine's last words were something like, 'Don't you ever have another bright idea like that again ...' So I did ... Stopped at a jam packed Old Tebay Services on the return journey and had the bright idea of having a doze on the mattress in the back of the Van. The Lorry Park slopes steeply, and as us two Teletubbies tried to recover from our head downwards sleeping position [because of the Trailer], the Van began to rock. We regained our balance at about the third attempt and emerged into the daylight to a round of applause from a group of intrigued onlookers ...

'Aplomb, darling, remember aplomb; take no notice ...'

'Twas only the fact that Elaine hates driving and had never driven the Van that stopper her from killing me on the spot :grin2:

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Confusing myself today.
> 
> On a plus point, I just swapped the laptop charger over to the old one as it was a bit flat, while I was trying to copy a CD, and I noticed that then newer laptop has got 3 hours 57 minutes left on it, so we'' test that, so it should last until about 3pm, we'll see.


It's now going on 2pm and the low battery light came on with 19 minutes to go, no idea how old this laptop is but it has a HD screen and I've been using it all day so I'm quite pleased with that sort of life.


----------



## GMJ

I had one thing I was going to do today and that was to jet wash the car...






...and I forgot all about it so I'm not sure where the morning went tbh!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dementia can be frightening, can't it?


----------



## GMJ

Yes Brian you are right.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Don't worry Gordon, every day is a new beginning.


----------



## GMJ

It's 3.30 Colin


----------



## raynipper

I get a rendezvous for 5pm and the day revolves around being there on time.
I'm my worst enemy not to be late and can't seem to take on more jobs just in case I'm late.

Ray.


----------



## 242633

'Dementia?'


'No, I never even knew her name ...'


I am happy to accept that I learn something new every day; but I'm never sure that today's knowledge was something I learned earlier but have forgotten about. I do know that my memory is not as good as I seem to recall it being in my youth, assuming, of course, that I have remembered correctly ...


Now, what did I come on here for ... )


Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> It's 3.30 Colin


Bugger, I'm late


----------



## JanHank

Is this a private thread or can anyone join in.

While you boys are piddling about on here I have cleaned my oven, received and stuck in my new dishwasher 12 drinking glassed and 6 Swiss made forks to go with the 6 Swiss made knives the came on Monday, or was it Saturday. Did I mention it´s a self cleaning oven :grin2:
I have used and complained about my new Bosch battery vacuum cleaner that's hopeless on a decent carpet and complained about the Bissel carpet cleaner that's made for men to use not a weak woman like me. Unfortunately I left it too late, what with one thing and another, to send these items back. In between my work I have tried upsetting a few more people, all in the interest of reminding them I am still here >


----------



## raynipper

Private........................ burger orfff. Clever clogs.

Ray. x


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Private........................ burger orfff.* Clever clogs.*
> 
> Ray. x


I am so pleased you recognise that aspect in me Raymond :laugh:


----------



## Drew

Pudsey_Bear said:


>


Thank you for posting the picture of the trench for Pat Kev, I thought that it was longer than that shown and had been done with a digger, as I say a picture paints a thousand words.


----------



## 242633

JanHank said:


> I am so pleased you recognise that aspect in me Raymond :laugh:


I understood that aspect was what you got if you bent over in the chicken run ... :wink2:

Steve


----------



## JanHank

marchie said:


> I understood that aspect was what you got if you bent over in the chicken run ... :wink2:
> 
> Steve


Cheeky :grin2:


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

W are off to Swansea this morning as the MH is going in for a main service at the Fiat Service Centre. It hasn't done that many miles (c.18k) but its 4 years old and hasn't had a full service yet. Not cheap at just shy of £500 but worth it for piece of mind. It'll have the brake fluid changed as part of it plus I'll get the nipples greased too.

We'll grab a coffee in Tesco nearby and then head home as Mrs GMJ will be following in the car. Then tomorrow we do the same trip again to collect it.

Aside from that nowt else on really.


----------



## JanHank

Before I start to do _anything_ I have to get up 😁 I've gone into hibernation mode I think.


----------



## 242633

GMJ said:


> Morning all
> 
> W are off to Swansea this morning as the MH is going in for a main service at the Fiat Service Centre. It hasn't done that many miles (c.18k) but its 4 years old and hasn't had a full service yet. Not cheap at just shy of £500 but worth it for piece of mind. It'll have the brake fluid changed as part of it plus I'll get the nipples greased too.
> 
> We'll grab a coffee in Tesco nearby and then head home as Mrs GMJ will be following in the car. Then tomorrow we do the same trip again to collect it.
> 
> Aside from that nowt else on really.


There is a very old [and sexist/chauvinistic] joke about vehicles and ladies being similar, because if you want them to keep working, you have to keep playing with them ... Obviously, when it comes to nipples, one needs grease and the other benefits from baby oil.

I still maintain that it wasn't my fault that I made the wrong selection ... The mark on the bed linen is fading, but it still serves as a painful reminder ... :wink2:

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Are you must mean the one which says, "if it has boobs or wheels it's going to give you trouble", no truer words were ever spoken, I wonder if the ladies have a similar phrase for us gentlemen.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We had a conversation about things bothering me yesterday evening and our thoughts were brought out into the open, I slept much better last night.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just watching out the window and a plane was in sight really high up, Boston to Dubai on flight radar it was just going over Gainsborough, which is 57 miles from here.

as the crow flies calculator

https://www.doogal.co.uk/MeasureDistances.php


----------



## raynipper

Just managed to win another battle with the pharmacy for more bp tabs. It's all recorded on the master computer and they are very reluctant to deviate. But as I'm off for 3 months getting them to supply more than the prescribed 2 months is a real merry go round of visits. Plus I always like to have some spare extra just in case but they can't understand that.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just had to do blood pressure test to get mine repeated Ray, PITA having to go down and prove I need them, I have a BP tester at home.


----------



## JanHank

What does the pharmacist have to do with the amount of tablets you have Ray, doesn’t your doctor stipulate on the prescription how many. Every 3 months I collect a repeat prescription from the doctors receptionist for the next 3 month supply.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jan but it's never that simple. The Doc issues a 'prescription' and you present it every two months. But the quantity of tablets must coincide with whats on the master computer. 
My doc changed this year and we went from two different mgs for 3 months to two different mgs for 2 months. But the new box sizes don't tie up with the quantity I need and one lot is only for 30 days and the other is for 60 days when the previous lots were all 90 days. Then of course there is the overlap times and us going away for more than they can handle and they say I still must have some left over. 
Yes I have but don't want to run out while away plus I like a few in reserve anyway.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Drugs are a pain in the rear.



Oh no, that's suppositories.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Yes Jan but it's never that simple. The Doc issues a 'prescription' and you present it every two months. But the quantity of tablets must coincide with whats on the master computer.
> My doc changed this year and we went from two different mgs for 3 months to two different mgs for 2 months. But the new box sizes don't tie up with the quantity I need and one lot is only for 30 days and the other is for 60 days when the previous lots were all 90 days. Then of course there is the overlap times and us going away for more than they can handle and they say I still must have some left over.
> Yes I have but don't want to run out while away plus I like a few in reserve anyway.
> 
> Ray.


When did you start taking BP tablets regularly, or have you been pulling my leg all this time?


----------



## raynipper

Would I pull your leg Jan? Well maybe.:wink2:
I started maybe 2002 when having a medical in UK for my HGV license and the doc said my bp was high. I said it was seeing him but started looking into it. Bought some tabs in Mexico and showed them to my GP in France and he said give em a try and the rest if 'history'.
Been taking the Mexican bp tabs as and when I needed until they almost ran out in 2018. French GP prescribed a couple of different types until the current ones seem to work without side effects. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Exercises first thing then off to Swansea to pick up the MH. Then this afternoon I've got my Covid booster jab in Carmarthen. I'm really happy about that as it should give us plenty of time to get my updated Covid passport before we (hopefully) head to Spain in January.

We had a phone call last night at around 7.30 from the drug supplier for Mrs GMJ's new meds. They will be delivered on 02/12 so now we can get her booked in for her supervised first taking of the drug. Silly really as she has self injected before and this is more like an epi-pen so even easier but rules is rules!


----------



## patp

Hair cut and that's about it.


----------



## GMJ

I'm planning on sharpening my head on Sunday morning.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have a really good sharp axe if I may be of assistance G.


I am going to sports direct to get a long peak baseball cap, then off to a farm shop.


I need the hat as the low winter sun has me squinting all day as I sit facing south so difficult to see the puter screen, closing the blinds feels isolating and of course I mss the view.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just got one of these to sort out the LB charging situation

https://www.durite.co.uk/itm/55875/Voltage-Sensitive-Relay/12V-Voltage-Sensitive-Relay-140A/072733

it is being fitted on Sunday, also next week the van is off to the mechanics to have a new fuel filter fitted which will hopefully sort out the running which is a bit uneven, and to have the NSR ABS sensor fitted, hopefully, once all this is done and paid for we might actually have a van we can use but I'm not holding my breath.

On Monday and Tuesday, we are off to Wrexham and Chester staying somewhere overnight, I think it's Liz getting me to try staying in places if we sell the MoHo, never going to work, home or van not bothered, elsewhere not comfortable, as I'm not too good walking a mobility scooter is on hire, otherwise, it would be a bit pointless me going.


----------



## barryd

Writing tragic Goth love songs. What else can you do on a Friday?


----------



## GMJ

barryd said:


> Writing tragic Goth love songs. What else can you do on a Friday?


I wouldn't single out the word 'tragic' for any one genre of your songs Barry....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Songs is pushing it a bit too.


----------



## 242633

GMJ said:


> I'm planning on sharpening my head on Sunday morning.


Then Mrs Graham can take you down the pub and play darts with you, safe in the knowledge that your head WILL stick in the Board ... :grin2:

Steve


----------



## GMJ

I have an hair cut and beard trim every 2-3 weeks whether I need it or not. It's nice to still have the option...just about!


----------



## barryd

LOL! You two wouldn't know decent music if it smacked you in the face which I just might do if you carry on like that. (How do you do a finger on mobile fucts?)


----------



## GMJ




----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> I have an hair cut and beard trim every 2-3 weeks whether I need it or not. It's nice to still have the option...just about!


AN hair cut?

I thought it should be A haircut


----------



## GMJ

Not with my accent.


----------



## Glandwr

JanHank said:


> AN hair cut?
> 
> I thought it should be A haircut


Debatable as is a/an year or with a/an hotel. Grammar pedants would argue right up to the end of the 20th C that Y and H at the beginning of a word when the second letter is a vowel should be treated as a vowel and in fact should be silent. Its persisted longer in the US where even now you will find any cook referring to "an 'erb" and parsley and basil as 'erbs.

I was taught in school that Y and H were thus "half vowels"


----------



## JanHank

Glandwr said:


> Debatable as is a/an year or with a/an hotel. Grammar pedants would argue right up to the end of the 20th C that Y and H at the beginning of a word when the second letter is a vowel should be treated as a vowel and in fact should be silent. Its persisted longer in the US where even now you will find any cook referring to "an 'erb" and parsley and basil as 'erbs.
> 
> I was taught in school that Y and H were thus "half vowels"


Funny lot these Welsh :grin2:


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Nowt planned today really and i think the weather will be too crappy for a walk too.

Feeling a bit rough this morning after my booster yesterday. Sore arm and a headache. Mind you it's still early so when I get some coffees in me, who knows...and it could be worse. Not the best nights sleep either.

Rugby on telly this afternoon will be the highlight of the day for me.


----------



## raynipper

Deliver home made cake to elderly friends in village and have a cuppa. Then onto latest widow who is packing up to return to UK and another cuppa. Then home for another cuppa before visiting another couple of gay friends who each year put on their own Christmas foire of all their creations. But hot wine this time.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

...that's a lot of cuppas Raymondo!


----------



## patp

Had a productive day yesterday. Mainly because I persuaded Anglian Water that we can access the water supply, which we have paid for, without actually moving into the bungalow. Chris is convinced he can do it when he feels a bit better. This, providing the electricity is on, will give us the option of staying in the fifth wheel on our own land. Waste tanks will have to go into a temporary septic pit/on the compost. Carpenter turned up. Donated dog bedding to Dogs Trust and avoided going in and looking at inmates  Visited the tip and came home with a dinky little upholstered armchair for Granddaughter to ignore when she visits  If she does like it they can take it home with them. 

Chris felt well enough to visit the temporary shed on the building site and fell over in the mud! Decision made to dig out our wellies and put the crocks away!

Quiet day today. Need new electric blankets for our twin mattress linked bed.
Racing on TV if it does not get abandoned due to the weather


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well buggered today were housebound with snow and no lecky for laptop or WiFi, glad I got three SIM.


----------



## fdhadi

Supposed to be going to Anfield today (Liverpool v Southampton), corporate. If this wind doesn’t drop I don’t think I’ll be going anywhere. 
Its horrendous out there.


----------



## GMJ

We had a power cut during the night but by the looks it was only off for 15-20 mins I think.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Still off, boiled kettle in the van for tea.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Aha!! I just got me laptop working on a hotspot on my phone, never did it before, dead easy as it happens, until my data runs out.

I just put the gas fire on in the lounge, but it don't half pen & ink.


----------



## fdhadi

Nice picture Kev. 
I love the snow, makes everyone’s garden look the same.


----------



## GMJ

I just went out and checked our rooves. All good ...even the slate I fixed heath Robinson style earlier this year.

We did have a big lump of either snow or hailstones joined together on one gutter...and it is bloody nobbling out there now.


----------



## 242633

Crit Air Vignette arrived from my French M/Home colleague. Ignoring the Omicron travel tightening, the M/Home is still not back from the auto electrician, because there is a 'reverse current draw' of 100ma through the 25 amp fuse [controls the electric step and internal footwell lights etc] in the Elektroblok EBL 99 Charger/Regulator

Seems that the Starter Battery is transferring power back to the Lithium Battery and Schaudt can't offer any guidance other than sending it for repair; Burstner haven't replied yet [sparky thinks there's something wired to the Step Fuse, but what?].

I've found a Thread indicating that Lithium Batteries and Vanbitz Battery Relay don't really work, but a AMT12 Trickle Charger [from Ablemail] that has 8 settings and is reckoned to solve such problems arising from the 'parasitic drain' with Lithium Batteries [including for the M/Homer who recommended KS Energy Lithium Battery to me!] for £64.95. Waiting for Ablemail to respond to my technical query email

The auto electrician has a good reputation, and I think I'm suffering from a combination of his 'hurt pride' at not being able to solve the problem, the intellectual challenge of doing so, and the commercial appeal of 'another £70 for a few more investigations'

I'll wait for the response from Ablemail before having the difficult conversation of 'Just fit the AMT12, please, and give me the Van back'

Meanwhile, there's dustbins to find and upstairs neighbour shed door to reattach [landed less than 18 inches from the Nov last year refurbished and redecorated custom sized Rear Door to out Flat ...]

One of the few positives of the last couple of days is that my name does not appear on the local COVID Deaths List. I always check, just in case I've missed the notification ... Worked so far ... 

Steve


----------



## raynipper

Yep, the KISS method is greatly appealing more and more to me Steve. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We've popped into a Costa to grab a coffee a crap sandwich, and load up some stuff to watch tonight as we ate looking at 11pm before the power 🔋 comes back on, and also to charge up phones in the 🚗


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

I felt pretty crappy all day yesterday after having my Moderna booster on Friday. I didn't have any proper reaction to the first 2 doses of AZ but the booster has hit me: head ache, fatigue, sore arm. I hope I improve today.

Anyway, as life has to go on I'm off food shopping this morning in Carmarthen then slothing about for the rest of the day and starting to feel better...I hope.

Did your 'lecky come back on Kev?


----------



## raynipper

No news is bad news with Kev. Hope he is not frozen up there in Gods country?

Ray.


----------



## patp

Feeling for you all oop North. Our oil has got low due to us running the heating for Chris all night. Ordered some more yesterday.

Just dog walking for me. Chris is still in bed trying to make up for the lack of sleep he get every night.


----------



## GMJ

Can I ask what you are paying a litre for heating oil Pat? The Oil Club just released their price on Friday at 0.543ppl plus VAT.

It seems to have come down a little from being over 60ppl a few weeks ago.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Came back on about 9am not in time to save me from falling though.


----------



## patp

We use Boiler Juice to save a lot of hassle.

https://www.boilerjuice.com/heating...aiwxyU_5OegC-b297-W9uCCyXwXPktoQaAt1wEALw_wcB


----------



## GMJ

I price off the Oil Club; Boiler Juice; and Oil4Waes. 9 times out of 10 the Oil Club beats Boiler Juice for us Pat. Might be worth joining as its free...

https://www.oil-club.co.uk/

They do the same as BJ in essence but localise it more.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Came back on about 9am not in time to save me from falling though.


Wot happened mate?


----------



## dghr272

Settled back in after Dublin trip, drove through some horrendous weather. Passed several GO branded fuel stations on Friday with queues causing congestion issues. Turns out they had a Black Friday sale on with Diesel down to £1:13 for one day only.
Jobs piling up here, finish making floating shelf for No.1 son, tumble drier not drying well apparently, can’t get near the most interesting job of assembling a new 3D printer, a thank you present for services rendered during a house move.

Oh yeah as it’s steak for dinner tonight I gotta cook, otherwise accept a steak burnt offering. :surprise::surprise:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Wot happened mate?


Think I posted it elsewhere but for those at the back > >

I was taking our phones and tablets down to the van to charge up, and also a full kettle so we could have a cup of tea, and I wasn't consecrating slipped and went arse over tit down the stone steps, and landed in a heap and in quite a bit of pain, I hurt my left thumb ripped a good-sized flap off it, banged up some fingers, right hand kept hold of the kettle which probably saved it, the whistle of the kettle vanished can't find it anywhere, and I have banged up the ribs on my right side, so not having a good weekend at all.


----------



## Drew

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Think I posted it elsewhere but for those at the back > >
> 
> I was taking our phones and tablets down to the van to charge up, and also a full kettle so we could have a cup of tea, and I wasn't consecrating slipped and went arse over tit down the stone steps, and landed in a heap and in quite a bit of pain, I hurt my left thumb ripped a good-sized flap off it, banged up some fingers, right hand kept hold of the kettle which probably saved it, the whistle of the kettle vanished can't find it anywhere, and I have banged up the ribs on my right side, so not having a good weekend at all.


Was it the step at the bottom of your drive Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No.


----------



## Drew

Thank goodness.


----------



## fdhadi

Sorry to hear that Kev, hope you’re ok.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It won't hurt once the pain has gone


----------



## GMJ

Sorry to hear you weren't hurt too badly Kev!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Sorry to hear you weren't hurt too badly Kev!


I feel your pain.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

And wish you felt mine.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> And wish you felt mine.


If it's any consolation Kev after my booster on Friday I felt like sh1t yesterday and not much better today. Yesterday I was knackered with a headache and sore arm. Today less knackered but headache still there and arm getting better.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

not looking forward to ours, I don't do pain very well.


----------



## GMJ

I think it affects every one potentially in different ways mate. I had very little reaction to the first 2.

You'll be fine...it'll take your mind off your other woes


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The booster has a rep for being a bit nasty though


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> If it's any consolation Kev after my booster on Friday I felt like sh1t yesterday and not much better today. Yesterday I was knackered with a headache and sore arm. Today less knackered but headache still there and arm getting better.


Do you usually suffer from headaches Graham?


----------



## GMJ

No Jan. It was the Moderna booster. I had the exact symptoms that the nurse described: headache, sore arm and fatigue for 48 hours. I feel fine this morning.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Mrs GMJ has a video call this morning with her neurologist in lieu of her annual MOT. It suits us fine as little has changed this last year and it saves us a 2.5 hour round trip to Swansea. I'll sit in on it as well.

Aside from that nowt else planned really. I'm going to try some exercises this morning now I feel OK after my booster on Friday. I also have to nip out and take a parcel tu the visiting PO van. It doesn't come to our village but goes to the one 4 miles away.


----------



## patp

Should be taking the VW Amorok for a service. Told Chris I had booked it but, apparently, I have booked it to the wrong garage. Have to cancel first thing and rebook.

Neighbour Mark should be here with his digger to fill in trench he dug for electric cable the other day. His family tested positive for Covid so wondering if he will succumb?

We made a decision yesterday for Chris to try Ibuprofen for his symptoms of keep running to the loo for one side or the other. The consultant suggested it but withdrew the suggestion when told that Chris has heart problems. We looked it up and it is not recommended for people with high blood pressure which Chris has never had so he is going to try it. Waiting this morning to see if he slept for more than an hour or so last night.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> No Jan. It was the Moderna booster. I had the exact symptoms that the nurse described: headache, sore arm and fatigue for 48 hours. I feel fine this morning.


The reason I asked was first I have my booster on Wednesday, I don't have headaches so it will be interesting to know what happens with me. I had no after effects with the first 2 jabs.


----------



## patp

I had the Pfizer booster with no ill effects.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Should be taking the VW Amorok for a service. Told Chris I had booked it but, apparently, I have booked it to the wrong garage. Have to cancel first thing and rebook.
> 
> Neighbour Mark should be here with his digger to fill in trench he dug for electric cable the other day. His family tested positive for Covid so wondering if he will succumb?
> 
> We made a decision yesterday for Chris to try Ibuprofen for his symptoms of keep running to the loo for one side or the other. The consultant suggested it but withdrew the suggestion when told that Chris has heart problems. We looked it up and it is not recommended for people with high blood pressure which Chris has never had so he is going to try it. Waiting this morning to see if he slept for more than an hour or so last night.


Hans used to take lomotil for this problem Pat.

https://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-6876/lomotil-oral/details


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> The reason I asked was first I have my booster on Wednesday, I don't have headaches so it will be interesting to know what happens with me. I had no after effects with the first 2 jabs.


Similar to me then. I had a sore arm after the first one but nothing to speak off after the second one. My first two were Astra Zenica. I think big issue with the sore arm is that it is such a big needle and goes in so deep, that the ongoing pain may be trauma rather than the drug i.e. the invasive nature of the needle meeting the muscle. Just an idea...

Mrs GMJ felt rank after all 3 but the amount of time diminished with each jab.

My advice would be to take a couple pf paracetamol when you get home even if you don't feel bad. then 2 more each 4 hours and especially before bedtime. It might help stave it off. It didn't do much good for the Moderna booster but who know how worse it could have been.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> I had the Pfizer booster with no ill effects.


Mrs GMJ had that one as her booster and was a bit rough for 2 days...not as bad as the original 2 doses of AZ though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Should be taking the VW Amorok for a service. Told Chris I had booked it but, apparently, I have booked it to the wrong garage. Have to cancel first thing and rebook.
> 
> Neighbour Mark should be here with his digger to fill in the trench he dug for electric cable the other day. His family tested positive for Covid so wondering if he will succumb?
> 
> We made a decision yesterday for Chris to try Ibuprofen for his symptoms of keep running to the loo for one side or the other. The consultant suggested it but withdrew the suggestion when told that Chris has heart problems. We looked it up and it is not recommended for people with high blood pressure which Chris has never had so he is going to try it. Waiting this morning to see if he slept for more than an hour or so last night.


Make sure you take pictures of the trench once filled in Pat, Drew seems to have found a new fetish > >

Loperamide will bung him up, go steady though.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Make sure you take pictures of the trench once filled in Pat, Drew seems to have found a new fetish > >
> 
> *Loperamide* will bung him up, go steady though.


I think Loperamide is the same as Lomotil Kev, just checked and on the box it *is* called Loperamide, lomotil is the same thing both contain Imodium :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You do need to be careful after day three or you'll never sit down again, I got it as the prostate consultant said it would help with my bladder and it did initially.


----------



## patp

He has tried it and got bunged up. He has a mortal fear of being bunged up  
It is also the peeing side that is causing him great discomfort. Wants to pee and cant. Then gets rid of wind and can pee again. But only sometimes. He paces the floor at night trying to encourage a pee out, gets cold, back to bed and then up again before he has warmed up.
Both bowel and bladder have been "irritated" by the radiation. Supposed to have eased off by 3 weeks post treatment though  He can't leave the house the way it is now. Hope his is better by the time the next appointment (6th Dec) comes up.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> He has tried it and got bunged up. He has a mortal fear of being bunged up
> It is also the peeing side that is causing him great discomfort. Wants to pee and cant. Then gets rid of wind and can pee again. But only sometimes. He paces the floor at night trying to encourage a pee out, gets cold, back to bed and then up again before he has warmed up.
> Both bowel and bladder have been "irritated" by the radiation. Supposed to have eased off by 3 weeks post treatment though  He can't leave the house the way it is now. Hope his is better by the time the next appointment (6th Dec) comes up.


If he takes the reccomended dose I´m sure he does, Hans took 1 or 2 in the morning and no more.


----------



## GMJ

I had a driving Licence renewal reminder in the post today. Quite a slick process to renew: did it on line and they use my passport photo and it cost 14 quid which around 7 quid less than having it done at the PO.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I cut it down to one or two a week, it really can bung you up.


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> No Jan. It was the Moderna booster. I had the exact symptoms that the nurse described: headache, sore arm and fatigue for 48 hours. I feel fine this morning.


That was me too, with the Moderna booster after 2 x AZ. I don't have headaches as a rule but these persisted for several days. Also sort of rheumaticky pain at the injection site n up into the shoulder. Similar pain in the fingers occasionally. Then it all coalesced into a stinker of a cold (not covid as I was testing). But I think the cold came from my grandson rather than my booster!


----------



## GMJ

Fortunately my symptoms subsided after 2 days Jean so I was fine yesterday. Still some pain at the site of the injection but that could well be the trauma of the deep injection tbh.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Got a few things to do today: bungalow cleaning first thing, after exercises... ahma gonna git me some moles yee haw!

2 of my mole traps arrived yesterday so I'll get them out today as the bugger is still active so I've got 2 places to position these first 2. A different type is arriving later in the week as well (trap that is, not mole!).

This afternoon after a walk we'll get to finish writing the Xmas cards


----------



## JanHank

I will be doing something Christmassy today, off to OBI to buy a candle arch to put in the window, the one we bought in 2006 _don´t work no more_.

Something like this one, it´s the tradition in the village almost every home has one, _they appear on the first Sunday in Advent which was the Sunday just past_, so I can´t be one of the odd ones, they think I´m odd enough already.


----------



## jiwawa

Sitting in the queue for 1st MOT - fingers crossed!


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> I will be doing something Christmassy today, off to OBI to buy a candle arch to put in the window, the one we bought in 2006 _don´t work no more_.
> 
> Something like this one, it´s the tradition in the village almost every home has one, _they appear on the first Sunday in Advent which was the Sunday just past_, so I can´t be one of the odd ones, they think I´m odd enough already.


I believe those candles come from Jewish customs Jan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No plans to do much today, feeling a little better and even had a decent nights sleep for a change, damned thumb still hurts though, Liz is going shopping now the road is open again, no bread or milk left, Dietician ringing this afto to discuss my Diabetes, all she'll say is fewer carbs, a total waste of time.


----------



## GMJ

Good to hear you are on the mend Kev...

...still a grumpy old [email protected] tho!


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> I believe those candles come from Jewish customs Jan.


No, Comes from the Erzgebirge mountains

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erzgebirgischer_Schwibbogen


----------



## GMJ

...or maybe Aldi or Lidl


----------



## jiwawa

jiwawa said:


> Sitting in the queue for 1st MOT - fingers crossed!


And it has failed! On the stupid mph stickers the dealer fitted. So that's another trip up to Letterkenny (2hs each way) within the next 21 days. To say I'm annoyed is putting it mildly.


----------



## GMJ

Does it only show Kph then Jean?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Good to hear you are on the mend Kev...
> 
> ...still a grumpy old [email protected] tho!


The only arseholes who call me grumpy are the barstwerds seeking to wind me up, you can't fix stupid as our American cousins say.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Does it only show Kph then Jean?


Clue in the picture G, get to specsavers.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> The only arseholes who call me grumpy are the barstwerds *seeking to wind me* up, you can't fix stupid as our American cousins say.


Does it work?


----------



## patp

Oh Jean! Wouldn't they just change it for you?

Fetch bulk flour buy from local merchant for our breadmaker. 

Drains are blocked. Not surprised  Chris is having a snooze now but when he wakes up I am first lieutenant to man the rods and hoses. I expect it will be raining by then


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Does it work?


Clue in the word SEEKING, your educashun is taking a lot of time.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Clue in the word SEEKING, your educashun is taking a lot of time.


Sorry master


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Drop and give me 50.


----------



## GMJ

Not a problem Kev - I do 3 lots of them every exercise day!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

lets make it 4 today then as penance.


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> Does it only show Kph then Jean?


The original does Graham, cos it's LHD.

I bought a proper full overlay for my previous LHD tho it was a bit of a b****r for the guy to fit. But these folk (having sent a pic of a proper UK speedo to DVLA when they were registering the MH in UK) just added these stickers. Which, unless you have the same driving position as the fitter (and I don't) are a nonsense anyway. How did they not know that wasn't acceptable?!


----------



## GMJ

That you for that sensible answer jean 9unlike the one form the Yorkshire rabble).

I wonder if the MOT-er would have spotted it if you didn't have those stickers there


----------



## GMJ

Well the rain abated long enough for me to get my first 2 mole traps in. Tbh it only took 15 min to do the air. This mole is a creative little chap as I excavated one tunnel and found it was a 3 way junction! I had to therefore guess which 2 tunnels it may use next.

We then finished the Xmas cards. We'll get the Xmas stamps tomorrow assuming they are out. Only 32 to post this year. It comes down every year.

Just sold a brand new, unused 2 piece suit on Ebay for 50 quid so I'm off to pack that shortly and get it posted tomorrow.


----------



## aldra

Resting, I’m shattered

We had Winston and Arnold for the weekend, our daughters dogs

I’ve been missing shadow but these two were not shadow

They are allowed on furniture and sleep in bed, and I mean in bed, under the duvet 

They shunt every Rug their morning play

And put muddy feet on carpets, if you sit you are draped in dogs on the settee 

They are lovely but I was glad to see them go, two days was enough 

It was like sleeping in a strait jacket they were immovable 

I’ve got them for a week in April , they will sleep in a cage in our bedroom 

I have a cage that shadow slept in following his bowels falling out, Albert slept downstairs beside him as shadow was not allowed to tackle stairs 

It did bring back memories of shadow creeping under the duvet and lying alongside of me when something disturbed him, fireworks ect 

But he slept full length without curling up, head on the pillow 

What I’ve give for one more night with him 

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Off into Llandeilo this morning as we have a few errands to run. We'll grab a cup of coffee whilst in there too.

Rain forecast for this afternoon so we'll have to see what the rest o the day brings.


----------



## JanHank

Hopefully I have the correct day for my booster, I have the 6th in my head, but the calendar tells me the 1st of Dec. I have a shopping list if it’s wrong and I should go on the 6th it won’t be a journey wasted.


----------



## GMJ

They are pretty flexible over here at the mo so you may be able to get it today even if you are booked for the 6th.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> They are pretty flexible over here at the mo so you may be able to get it today even if you are booked for the 6th.


Not where I am going Graham, it's my skin doctors surgery she is only there on certain days, if I am wrong the door will be locked. I haven't heard of any walk in places in this area.


----------



## GMJ

Interesting.

I attended for my booster last Friday just before the appointed time at 3.10. There was a decent sized queue out of the door and it took me over 30 mins to get in and jabbed due to walk ins.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm leaving my booster til this time next week, enough going on right now don't need to feel crap on top of feeling crap although I do feel a little less stiff today.


nothing planned so far, don't much feel like going out as getting in and out of the car will be painful and I don't need to go anywhere.


----------



## GMJ

Morning Kev

How's your fumb?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It hurts if I try to pick anything up, but otherwise, it's healing up, might change the dressing later, maybe leave it off if it looks better, trouble then is you always catch them on stuff, and it's sticking out like a............


----------



## patp

Chris has blood test prior to his hospital appointment next week. Will combine the journey with a trip to the vet to pick up Georgia's joint supplement.


----------



## 242633

Waiting on a phone call from the auto electrician to tell me the m/home is finally sorted. Spoke to his son yesterday who said the parasitic starter battery drain had been resolved without recourse to electronic gizmos, but heaven knows what the bill is going to be!


Burstner HQ replied to my email asking for the wiring diagram with a refusal, citing intellectual property issues and suggested I contact 'one of their partners', i.e. a Dealer. The Supplying Dealer's advice had been 'pull the fuse out', so that was intellectual ...


Still wondering whether to buy the Ablemail AMT 12-2 Battery Conditioner with its selectable/programmable Lithium Battery charging profiles in case of future problems when I'm not away with the m/home.


Meanwhile, France needs to see proof of Booster Jag for Pass sanitaire, and NHS Scotland App does not record it, so at this stage, we're going nowhere. Email sent to MSP and Health Minister, suggesting that if they my help to put their Member in, they should get their finger out ...


Steve


----------



## Glandwr

Sharpening the chain saw and then clearing and burning brash from two mature trees that fell last Friday. One an old bird cherry that was on its last legs anyway and a huge Italian Alder that was sadly in good health but unfortunately still had a covering of leaves.

Luckily the Alder fell the right way or it would have blocked the drive. As it is the root plate that now stands about 8/9 foot high has left a serious pothole. Still gives me an excuse to get some fresh air. I will probably leave the timber until the spring to log up.


----------



## GMJ

I forgot, we are of to the pub for us tea tonight. I'll probably have gammon as its about the only thing I like on their menu and Mrs GMJ will have something a bit more exotic!

I'll also have a couple of pints of Guinness too


----------



## JanHank

The calendar was correct, I´ve had my booster and then went shopping for 2 1/2 hours and bought another window bow because the first one is much too pretty to hide behind the curtain all evening, this one has the candle bulbs and looks good as each bulb is reflecting in the glass this side.

I don´t think I will need to go shopping anymore for a while, the fridge and freezer are all but full.


----------



## GMJ

Well done Jan


----------



## JanHank

*P.S.* who would like to come an help me drink 4 bottles of gin and 4 bottles of Whisky, I didn´t realise I still had 2 of each in the cupboard :grin2:

Also as well, one of my lovely chemist young men added the booster to my App, it now shows I have had all 3.

I still fell perfect.


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> .... this one has the candle bulbs and looks good as each bulb is reflecting in the glass this side.


We lived in a house with a dining room open plan to the hall n stairs, and with a 7-window bay. It was a fabulous sight, coming down the stairs n seeing the lit Christmas tree reflected in all 7 windows. What great value!!


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> *P.S.* who would like to come an help me drink 4 bottles of gin and 4 bottles of Whisky, I didn´t realise I still had 2 of each in the cupboard /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_grin.png


If you can hang on to them till next spring, who knows?!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Nothing much planned to day as we have to stay in and wait for Mrs GMJ's new meds to arrive. Still haven't got a date when she can go in to Swansea to the hospital so thy can watch her administer the first dose. Very frustrating as we were hoping to go away in the MH next week. Doubly frustrating as we have both administered injections before so know what we are doing. Hey ho!


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Morning
> Very frustrating as we were hoping to go away in the MH next week. Doubly frustrating as we have both administered injections before so know what we are doing. Hey ho!


I assume you have told them that Graham, including the going away, can't you phone to see if you can hurry them up.

No after effects at all since the booster yesterday you may be pleased to hear :smile2:.

More of my decorations came yesterday and I now have roses with little light around a mirror so double roses and lights, lights with golden leaves draped across pictures over the TV and lights in silver lanterns that I still have to find a place for.
This morning I will be polishing the silver :grin2: then I will show you how pretty it all looks.
The proper Christmas decorations will come out slowly and then when it's all ready I'll get a celebrity here to turn them on :laugh:


----------



## GMJ

Yes they know this but its H&S guidelines. I guess they may want to monitor as well in case there is a reaction to the new drug. I just emailed the nurse again who said she will get Mrs GMJ in as soon as, however she said this last week when we told her the delivery date. 

Talking of reactions, that's good news that you have had no side effects. A right result Jan.

We have yet to have the conversation on when the tree will go up here...which suits me fine tbh.


----------



## patp

Rummaged in the back of my wardrobe last night to get an idea of what to wear on Saturday for our Golden Wedding lunch out. Found the dress (!) I was thinking of but it had a light covering of dust (?mould) on the shoulders so will need to go to the dry cleaners. Strike one option. Pulled out another and although it looks all right, I will wash it along with the other, rarely worn, things because we will be packing the house up before too long. Will rush the preferred dress to the dry cleaners to see if it can be done before Saturday. Must ask Chris to check his smart stuff.

Took Chris for blood tests at the doctor's yesterday and clean forgot to pick all our drugs up  He is, at last, feeling a little better


----------



## fdhadi

At home self isolating. 
Having a minor op on my foot tomorrow so I’ve been home for the last 3 days. 
Done a few little odd jobs but just chilling really. Hopefully back to work Saturday am playing catch up.


----------



## GMJ

I just managed 2 hours in the garden as its bright and sunny here. I lowered the front hedge by a foot or so. I want to do this for a few years as its getting harder to keep the top trimmed at the height it is now.


----------



## patp

Been unblocking our sewer with Chris  Flippin freezing 

Turns out most of my smarter clothes, that rarely get worn, have some mould on them  Trip to dry cleaner undertaken but the one I wanted to wear won't be ready until Monday. I am washing the other things but most of them cannot be tumble dried 
Will have to strip the whole fitted wardrobe out and give it a thorough clean with bleach. Once dry we will have to give it a coat of paint. It is on a North wall but this has never happened before. It might be the change around we did a few years ago. Kitchen is now beneath that room and we took the hot water cylinder out of that room due to it being too warm for us during the summer months.


----------



## GMJ

Chuck some of those silica dehumidifier jobbies in Pat. they should do the trick.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You two really know how to have fun Pat


----------



## patp

Sure do Kev! Thought we had turned the corner too 

Will look up silica whasnames. It is just the clothes at each end that never get moved. I am going to put them in the 2nd bedroom where the cupboard is against an internal wall.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Air needs to circulate even in the dryest house maybe time for a clear out.


----------



## patp

Yeah, you're right Kev. Some of these clothes have not moved for years. Trouble is they were expensive purchases that I only forked out for, albeit in a sale, with the idea that they would be "classics" that I could wear again. I need to get out more so that they come out of the closet for an airing!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Or get another wardrobe.


----------



## GMJ

Ebay?


----------



## 242633

patp said:


> Yeah, you're right Kev. Some of these clothes have not moved for years. Trouble is they were expensive purchases that I only forked out for, albeit in a sale, with the idea that they would be "classics" that I could wear again. I need to get out more so that they come out of the closet for an airing!


Read an article today that indicated the financial pressures of COVID, Brexit and the recent tax rises were beginning to bite for Fashion Retailers, because ladies, in particular, were not buying new outfits

'Our research shows that ladies are still wearing the same things in knickers and bras,' said a spokesperson ... :wink2:

Steve


----------



## 242633

We stripped out the motorhome [to give maximum working space for our 5.99m Van] last week when it went to the auto electrcian for the ECU/Airbag/Starter Battery fault, but dutifully left all of the Manuals/Instruction Books/Wiring Diagrams and the Owner's Handbook in a very neat pile for reference

It was dark last night when we arrived home after collecting the M/home, so today I had a good look at what work had been done, and it's obvious that the tracing of the electrical problems covered every area of the Van! Truma Boiler Hatch left open, with the Manual and the Control Panel folded inside each other to avoid marking the respective Pages, the Fridge & Grill Manuals were on the Cabin overhead shelf, the Schaudt Elektroblok EBL 99 Booklet was inside the Leisure Battery compartment and the Waeco Rear Camera Manual was poking out from under the Passenger Seat ... Everywhere I looked there was another Manual lurking! Took a reasonable amount of time to gather all the paperwork together and check what had been replaced and/or rewired, and, having picked up a Bill for 6 hours labour, including the initial Diagnotics Test, I was happy not to incur the extra cost for gathering the booklets up and putting tham back in their usual storage space. That is work that I CAN do! But just about every circuit and electrically operated piece of kit has been inspected, tested and verified as the widespread distribution of paperwork shows!

Tomorrow will be taken up putting the upholstery cushions and supporting shelves etc back into place, before giving the flooring a very deep clean! It does feel like rebuilding the Van interior ...

Steve


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Off into Carmarthen this morning mainly to Tesco to pick up the photos I accidently deleted and then recovered; as well as a couple of other bits. Not sure what this afternoon will bring.


----------



## fdhadi

My wife and I visited Carmarthen about 5wks ago. Her dad (who passed many years ago) studied at the uni there not long after the war, so it was just somewhere she wanted to go. The staff there were excellent and let us have a really good look around, in fact one of the students gave us a full tour of the original uni buildings. Very interesting place. 

Having a minor op on my foot early afternoon today, which, because of covid, has been delayed since March.


----------



## JanHank

As it's below freezing, a very, very light sprinkle of snow, I am retired and don't have to go anywhere if I don't want to :grin2:
after I have taken Motley out I will (maybe) study the Azul table game which looks a bit complicated, play with little lights or do anything that takes my fancy. It really is a case of what doesn't get done today I can do tomorrow, or next week, or sometime in the future :laugh:

Enjoy your day as if it were your last as _they _ say.

Dance as if no one were watching
Love as if you have never been hurt

Sing as if no one were listening
And live as if it were your last day on earth.


----------



## GMJ

We find Carmarthen a bit disappointing tbh. It could be so much more but seems in a decline like many small towns these days. A number of 'names' have disappeared off the shopping areas which will only speed up the decline unless something is done. Car parking is also 2 quid for 2 hours - even for blue badge holders - which seems silly as it will put people off going there even more. You can see why out of town shopping areas like Trostre in Llanelli do so well.

The Castle is nice there and free, yet not enough is made of it. Just out of own is a decent Roman amphitheatre too but you would never know.


----------



## Drew

*'Our research shows that ladies are still wearing the same things in knickers and bras,' said a spokesperson ...*


----------



## JanHank

Past midday and the only thing I have done that I mentioned in my first post this morning is to walk Motley.
What I have done is 2 loads of washing and make the birds a cake using lard, sunflower seeds, Linseed seeds, chopped almonds, porridge oats and flour. Now I must sit for half an hour before I fill the Coconut shells with the bird food which *has* to be done before the stuff goes cold.

Funny that, same word but most people will pronounce it two ways, She *has* made a cake and it *has*_ss_ to be eaten quickly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We stopped feeding birds like that when we moved into the countryside as it was attracting rats, now we just put different seeds into different types of feeders and although we do still see the odd rat they're not forming an orderly queue under the feeding station now.


----------



## JanHank

So far I have not seen a rat since we moves here, maybe the Marder, buzzards or other birds of prey have them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Actually your feeders are in open ground so you may never see one, they like to stay close to cover or walls, they may come around in the dark.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Actually your feeders are in open ground so you may never see one, they like to stay close to cover or walls, they may come around in the dark.


I would say no, I find Hedgehog and Marder droppings, but none from rats.
There are also a lot of cats around here, I don´t think they eat them, but they will kill them.
Too many people have chickens as well so maybe they stick around the chicken runs.


----------



## GMJ

Living in the country we don't feed birds either. Loads of grub around here for them that nature provides. Also it enables them not to become dependent upon us as we are away in the MH so often and therefore wouldn't get fed.


----------



## baldlygo

Someone has been busy in my garden today - but not me


----------



## GMJ

I feel your pain Paul. have you read my thread on moles?

I have 2 traps down at the mo but no joy yet in 3 nights. I have a different type of trap arriving tomorrow as well (two of them) so will get them out tomorrow if time.


----------



## baldlygo

GMJ said:


> I feel your pain Paul. have you read my thread on moles?
> 
> I have 2 traps down at the mo but no joy yet in 3 nights. I have a different type of trap arriving tomorrow as well (two of them) so will get them out tomorrow if time.


Yes thanks - I did read it.
! normally just rake over the earth and leave them be. I think the cats get some. There have been very few if any this year so today's heaps were a surprise.
This was a dead one I picked up in 2019 - no sign of injury.


----------



## GMJ

Today I picked up the photos that I posted about a couple of weeks ago: the ones I initially deleted off my camera but then managed to save via a plug in gizmo and some free software from t'internt. Well I'm pleased to say we got over 300 printed from the original 500. They are now sorted and in albums.

Phew!!

To celebrate I just jet washed the car as it was minging. No point in doing a hand wash of it at this time of year around here as the roads are covered in crap.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Not a great deal planned for today. I'll do some exercises first thing and then if the weather holds I think I'll clean the windows. Rugby on telly this afternoon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Picking up Lizs laptop and a bit of shopping will be enough for me I think today.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Picking up Lizs laptop...


Is it heavy? Did you leave it on the floor or summat?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Stupid boy.


----------



## patp

It is our Golden Wedding Anniversary today  

I have been up since 4.30am as we had a bombshell dropped yesterday by the solicitor telling us that our buyers are looking for a completion date of 10th December!! Phoned removal company who say they can't do the 10th but could do the 8th!

Chris is just - "yeah whatever" about it but it is me who has to do all the organising. We did ask the removal firm to quote for the packing up so that is a big relief. As we are not moving in to another house I am relieved of organising all the services etc for that in one go. Of course we can say "no" but, having said we would move out into the van as soon as they wanted us to, I feel obliged to at least try.

Daughter, Son in Law and Granddaughter are here for our anniversary. We are going out for lunch. Just to a local, nice, restaurant. I am glad of the distraction.....


----------



## bilbaoman

Early start just returned from taking daughter to airport she is going on a teachers holiday to Iceland for one week payed for by Erasmus she as 2 more weeks in the new year one to turkey and one to Portugal


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> Someone has been busy in my garden today - but not me


A few remedies here, 
https://www.yourgreenpal.com/blog/the-8-best-home-remedies-to-get-rid-of-moles-and-gophers


----------



## GMJ

Happy Anniversary Pat & Chris.


----------



## JanHank

*Pat*

Enjoy your day.
Blimey after today would be 3 days to move if you stuck with the 8th I would say that's very unreasonable of your buyers to expect you to arrange it all in that short time, but as you are so keen to 'get away' and your daughter is there hopefully long enough to help. Did you tell us it will go into storage until the bungalow is ready?

It took our removal firm 2 days to pack and load our stuff when we moved here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Congrats Pat and Chris.


I suppose saying no is not even an option now after all the buggering about you've had to do, I hope they too don't have problems.


Would it not be better to just rent a small house for a little while, better on a health front for both of you.


----------



## GMJ

I gave the MH a wash this morning in between showers. Its a thankless task with our roads but I don't like to see it sat there dirty.


----------



## raynipper

:greenjumpers:

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> I gave the MH a wash this morning in between showers. Its a thankless task with our roads but I don't like to see it *sat* there dirty.


 Does it sit on command Graham :grin2:

(I couldn´t resist that and I thought if it sat it would be sitting)


----------



## jiwawa

Pat, I hope you n Chris are enjoying your lunch right now - maybe not too much prosecco if you've to face organising afterwards.... 

Or, what the ****, drink the whole bottle, yourself!

We did several flits when it was all down to me. On one occasion I even farmed hubby out to friends for a few days!!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Off food shopping in Carmarthen this morning. I ned to drop off my old laptop at the parcel place as well. I managed to get £110 plus postage for it on Ebay yesterday. Not too shabby!

This afternoon it'll be Sunday paper reading and there's rugby on telly too.


----------



## raynipper

7 for lunch so will be pouring plonk and logging the fire. Busy day.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think I have a cold, bunged up, tight chest, coughing, which is fun with a bruised chest, still got my taste and smell, I took a Lemsip and it'll kick in when I have another later, so not going anywhere today, hope I am a bit better by tomorrow as we are going over to Wrexham and Chester for two days.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I think I have a cold, bunged up, tight chest, coughing, which is fun with a bruised chest, still got my taste and smell, I took a Lemsip and it'll kick in when I have another later, so not going anywhere today, hope I am a bit better by tomorrow as we are going over to Wrexham and Chester for two days.


Kev, please take an LFT - loss of taste and smell is well down the list of symptoms for delta in vaccinated people. Current symptoms are just like a bad cold. Please check.

I'm so cross with the Govt deliberately ignoring the fact that their 3 symptoms are well-outdated and have been for a year and a half.


----------



## GMJ

Not a bad shout Kev - just in case. You wouldn't want to spread your version of the plague about would you?

Could be a new Yorkshire strain?!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Aye, you'll all be going around saying ee by gum and buying flat caps, not the worst symptom to have sithee.


Take one once a week Jean, this mornings was clear.


----------



## jiwawa

That's good to hear Kev - on both counts!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Nothing much planned for today. I'll do some exercises first thing and then see what the day brings. weather permitting I might get to clean the windows (postpones from the other day) and maybe a walk in the forest later.


----------



## JanHank

I have started to leave my mobile in my back pocket to see how far I walk each day, I only did a little walk with Motley because of the snow, but walking round the house and garden I did 2 1/2 km. I have to remember to take the phone out of my pocket when I got to the loo otherwise it could end up in there :grin2:

Today I will make the decoration to stand outside the front with twigs and pine cones.
I´ll clean more silver, 2 silver candle sticks that are a beggar to clean, but the old friend who gave them to us was very proud of them, he moved into an old peoples home in 1999 and didn´t have a suitable place to put them. 
They are very attractive though so with it when they're done.


----------



## GMJ

No playing outside today as it's raining. So we'll just have to make our own indoor entertainment today.









I have to drive to the next village 4.5 miles away shortly as the PO van goes there and I have a parcel to post. That's about it for today. I'll finish the Sunday papers later as well.


----------



## 242633

JanHank said:


> I have started to leave my mobile in my back pocket to see how far I walk each day, I only did a little walk with Motley because of the snow, but walking round the house and garden I did 2 1/2 km. I have to remember to take the phone out of my pocket when I got to the loo otherwise it could end up in there :grin2:
> 
> Today I will make the decoration to stand outside the front with twigs and pine cones.
> I´ll clean more silver, 2 silver candle sticks that are a beggar to clean, but the old friend who gave them to us was very proud of them, he moved into an old peoples home in 1999 and didn´t have a suitable place to put them.
> They are very attractive though so with it when they're done.


Elaine was carrying her mobile in her back pocket in March whilst we were taking our daily walk in the aftermath of a fall of snow that had frozen in subsequent light rain. She started behind me but skidded past me like an ice dancing bambi drunkard, and did a half turn before she landed on her back on the foorpath. Torn trousers, soggy knees, sore back and one Huawei P20 Pro ready dismantled for the Rubbish Bin ...

The look I got from her when I suggested it was a deliberate act to justify the purchase of a new Samsung ... :grin2: 'Yes, darling,my bruises are also healing after you kicked me ...' style of thing ...

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We're off, tara a bit.


----------



## GMJ

Nice one Kev. Storm Barra is hitting Wales tomorrow so take care.


----------



## JanHank

marchie said:


> Elaine was carrying her mobile in her back pocket in March whilst we were taking our daily walk in the aftermath of a fall of snow that had frozen in subsequent light rain. She started behind me but skidded past me like an ice dancing bambi drunkard, and did a half turn before she landed on her back on the foorpath. Torn trousers, soggy knees, sore back and one Huawei P20 Pro ready dismantled for the Rubbish Bin ...
> 
> The look I got from her when I suggested it was a deliberate act to justify the purchase of a new Samsung ... :grin2: 'Yes, darling,my bruises are also healing after you kicked me ...' style of thing ...
> 
> Steve


My iPhone :grin2: is in a leather case, I think it will be well protected, but hopefully I won´t be taking any tumbles.
My walk this morning recorded one and a half Km. thats what I do most days plus walking in the house and garden.


----------



## JanHank

*Wanna see my result*

I think it was worth the effort, here is a before and after. They aren´t really worth anything money wise, I would guess they are ESP but I can´t find a stamp. 
Arthur had a lot to do with the National trust and I think he told us these candle sticks were a silver wedding anniversary present to him and his wife from the owners of one of the trust houses.
They are really well made, I think its ESP on brass. Sentimental value like the tea pots etc. that belonged to Hans´s Grandmother, handed down to his Mother so probably antique :laugh:

Before and after.


----------



## Drew

JanHank said:


> My iPhone :grin2: is in a leather case, I think it will be well protected, but hopefully I won´t be taking any tumbles.
> My walk this morning recorded one and a half Km. thats what I do most days plus walking in the house and garden.


What phone do you have Jan?


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> What phone do you have Jan?


6s Plus Drew. I have been thinking for some time to buy myself the newest, but I use it so rarely as a phone, it´s mostly used for photos.
If there was an iCamera I´d go for that.


----------



## 242633

I'm still mithering about the new starter battery, so have been checking the State of Charge each day to avoid a recurrence of the ECU Airbag Fault. I'm not sure that the Battery Master Relay is working, because the Leisure Battery App recorded 14.22v, and the Relay is supposed to operate, turning the LED Red, when it detects a difference of around 0.8v between the Leisure and the Starter Battery. The latter was around 12.64v this morning, and I did a further check just as the Solar Panel was shutting down; this showed 12.67/12.68v, so there appears to have been a very small charge during the 4 hours the Solar Panel was providing power, albeit not enough to change the Battery Master Relay LED to Red

Allowing for some inaccuracy in the Multimeter that cost £7.99 from Screwfix, would I be right in thinking that the Starter Battery is pretty well fully charged and the 'two teaspoons' of charge given by the Leisure Battery won't have been enough to register and change the Battery Master Relay LED to Red? The Leisure Battery finished the day at 14.22v, having staggered across into Float mode about 35 minutes before the Solar Panel switched off in the fading daylight


I'm seriously considering getting an Ablemail AMT 12-2 Battery Conditioner to replace the Battery Master Relay. The AMT has 8 settings including a couple of dedicated Lithium Battery profiles, so should be much responsive to the Starter Battery needs, and fires up to 3v from Leisure to Starter in 10 second bursts. It's also quite a bit cheaper than a divorce ...:grin2:


Steve


----------



## raynipper

I will bet the very cheap multimeter is spot on.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Nothing planned this morning as Storm Barra rips through but this afternoon we are off to the hospital in Swansea so Mrs GMJ can be observed administering her first dose of her new meds. Exciting times. It'll be a monthly injection at home rather than a 6-9 month day visit to hospital for an infusion.

Fingers crossed there is no reaction and she can move ahead with this new generation of treatment. She has done injections before and indeed I also had to pitch in. These new ones are more like the epi-pen type so not too deep and hopefully a lot easier to do.


----------



## patp

Hope all goes well Graham. 

Chris saw oncologist yesterday. He made a note of how bad his bladder symptoms were, alongside the expected awful bowel symptoms.
Sewer unblocking by both of us seems to have worked 

Last day living in this house  Removal men arrive early tomorrow to pack everything and put it into the bungalow for storage. We think we have secured a few days grace to stay on our driveway while we clean the house.

Today we will pack all our stuff in the van to last us for the next few months. 
Told electrician that power company say it will take 8-10 weeks to install a meter, not including a ten day "checking application" period and another two weeks for the workers to be on holiday! He advises hiring a generator capable of running the bungalow power. I had a quick look and it looks like it would cost about £175 per week to hire. Campsite will be about £150 with no laundry facilities. Of course the bungalow is not really ready to live in yet so we will need to give that some thought.


----------



## GMJ

Could you mix it up Pat so that you perhaps have a week at a campsite; then a week at the bungalow (when its ready for you that is); and then back at the campsite etc. Might liven things up a bit but not feel as if you are living in a building site for the whole of the 8-10 weeks.


----------



## patp

Good idea Graham


----------



## GMJ

It's horrible living for an extended spell in a house undergoing major work. We have done it a couple of times on both our last 2 homes (including this one). Never again! We have booked a decorator to come in when we are (hopefully) away in Spain under the strict proviso that he is all done and dusted by the date we return.


----------



## patp

We moved into the van when this house had major renovations a few years ago. Prior to that we did the first renovation while living in it with a 1 year old. We also had two horses a couple of goats and dogs to care for. BUT we were forty years younger then! Prior to this house we renovated two others. One was a bungalow with just one cold tap, no hot water, toilet but no bathroom and no heating. We moved in on 1st January. Just two horses and a dog on that occasion. All except the last one done by our own fair hand


----------



## raynipper

Age and wisdom changes perspectives.

Ray.


----------



## greygit

Took the motorhome for its ITV test today and it passed! :grin2::grin2:


----------



## patp

Mad scramble to do last minute jobs and clean up before the removal men arrive. Covid precautions mean we have have windows open and doors if possible. House has to be cleaned down with anti bacterial spray. Looking at everything to see if we will want it in the van or not. The worst bit is that we have a huge amount of admin still to do. First there is the notifying everyone of change of address. I will do a Royal Mail change of address but Merv, our postman, is brilliant. He just delivers by name anyway but if he is off sick there might be a delay while it goes into the old house and they give it to us. All the utility companies have yet to be notified. Local Council need to come and value bungalow for Council Tax so that we can get refuse bins etc etc etc.

I can hear Chris getting up and it is only 6am!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Nothing much planned today in case Mrs GMJ has a reaction to her new meds. Long afternoon yesterday as we didn't get back until gone 5. All went OK though so we'll see how she fares today.

Just watching the cricket: Ashes first test and it's not gone well!


----------



## 242633

Decided to escape the anxiety of 'how long will the starter battery last?' during the very limited Winter daylight [yesterday and today did not produce enough solar power to register any current output!] by having an Ablemail AMT 12-2 Battery Conditioner Relay fitted. It has 2 or 3 Lithium Battery profiles and is able to 'spray feed' up to 3 amp feeds in 10 second bursts from the Lithium to the Starter Battery. There's a Van Converter in the Borders [Coldstream area] who is an Ablemail Stockist and he also has a neat Radio Loop kit that will actually kill the power to the multimedia unit to stop the parasitic drain on the Starter Battery rather than put the unit into 'Sleep Mode'. Also asked him whether we need to fit a B2B Charger to protect the alternator against Lithium overcharging.

Waiting now for the Convertors advice [they will design tailor made electrical systems for your own Van conversion or Motorhome] and the inevitable 'How much?' estimate and a proposed fitting date. Thinking of the work as a protection of last week's repairs & renewals rather than yet more expense, with the added convenience of being able to use the M/Home offgrid in Winter without having to offer up a prayer to the Goddess of Starter Batteries, Airbags & ECUs that the engine will start up OK on the Monday morning departure. Because it's difficult to say 'beseech thee' and even more challenging to write it ...

Steve


----------



## 242633

Update to Post #3103 . List price, including labour for Ablemail 12-2 Lithium Battery Relay, Radio Loom to switch multimedia off, Ablemail B2B Charger, plus cabling and Labour = £515, but a Package Deal at £465 to reflect labour saving by not having to disturb the Leisure Battery + Starter Battery twice as would be the case if we just had the Battery Relay and Radio Loom fitted first and then returned for the B2B fitting later

All being well, we'll be travelling to the Scottish Borders next Monday to have the work done on Tuesday and then have a couple of days break/change of scenery

Steve


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Off into Llandeilo this morning to pick up my prescriptions. We'll have a coffee whilst in there and pick up a couple of things from the Co-op as well.

Need to plug the MH in today and load a few things in it as we are away tomorrow.


----------



## raynipper

All those last minute things to do/pack I like to do well before but somehow I can't galvanise hid who literally leave much to the last minutes.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No intentions of leaving the house today except maybe to go see the doc as this cold seems to be getting worse, going to ring this morning in case I have some sort of chest infection going on too, had another really bad night.


----------



## patp

First night in van next to old house went ok. Realised we had allowed a couple of things to be packed which we will need. In my innocence (stupidity) I had assumed that the removal people would label all the anonymous brown boxes!
The big clean up begins!

The thing that is giving me the most stress is finding the contact details of all those utilities, insurance, etc that have been paid for years by direct debit. For instance, I have no idea what our Council Tax reference number is! I have looked at the direct debit but it is not on there. If this is the same for all of the others I am in for a very stressful time. In the case of the Council Tax I will have to ring up and tell them. We all know what happens when you ring these places nowadays. You get call centre handlers if you are lucky or "press 1 for...." etc and then get cut off.
Let's hope that I get a pleasant surprise


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Goog luck Pat.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Goog luck Pat.


yes goog luck Pat :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Arse.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Doc finally rang me, on antibiotics, reckons it'll be best part of 4 weeks before I am better, said to get covid PCR test done tomorrow but to cancel the Angiogram, lives is not being very kind to me lately, still better than the alternative.


Liz is off for her booster this afto so she'll pick up my drugs.


----------



## patp

Sorry to hear that Kev. Let's hope the antibiotics do the trick and you are back to your usual chirpy self soon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah can't do chirpy, it makes me cough, bad enough just talking.


----------



## 242633

patp said:


> First night in van next to old house went ok. Realised we had allowed a couple of things to be packed which we will need. In my innocence (stupidity) I had assumed that the removal people would label all the anonymous brown boxes!
> The big clean up begins!
> 
> The thing that is giving me the most stress is finding the contact details of all those utilities, insurance, etc that have been paid for years by direct debit. For instance, I have no idea what our Council Tax reference number is! I have looked at the direct debit but it is not on there. If this is the same for all of the others I am in for a very stressful time. In the case of the Council Tax I will have to ring up and tell them. We all know what happens when you ring these places nowadays. You get call centre handlers if you are lucky or "press 1 for...." etc and then get cut off.
> Let's hope that I get a pleasant surprise


You should search for Victoria Wood's sketch [from 2009 Tour [?] 'Victoria Wood At It Again' where the title is misspelled, making the 3rd word the indefinite article and the 4th word a mammary gland ... There is a sketch about her having a medical problem and dialling the Multi Organisation outsourced service, that includes Health ...

'Press 1 for Ladies gynae, 2 for Men's Trusses, and 3 for the latest Washing Machine Service and Warranty Claims Section ...'

Beautifully observed and written, a mix of raucous humour, resignation to the health challenges of ageing, and wry asides about her post hysterectomy care regime ... 'Never bothered about [whispers] 'down there', just the occasional trim with the nail scissors and then leave the offcuts on the bedroom window sill so that the Sparrows have something to build there nests with ...' :grin2:

Steve


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> First night in van next to old house went ok. Realised we had allowed a couple of things to be packed which we will need. In my innocence (stupidity) I had assumed that the removal people would label all the anonymous brown boxes!
> The big clean up begins!
> 
> The thing that is giving me the most stress is finding the contact details of all those utilities, insurance, etc that have been paid for years by direct debit. For instance, I have no idea what our Council Tax reference number is! I have looked at the direct debit but it is not on there. If this is the same for all of the others I am in for a very stressful time. In the case of the Council Tax I will have to ring up and tell them. We all know what happens when you ring these places nowadays. You get call centre handlers if you are lucky or "press 1 for...." etc and then get cut off.
> Let's hope that I get a pleasant surprise


An opening there for a new business, handling all that stuff for people when they move.


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> In my innocence (stupidity) I had assumed that the removal people would label all the anonymous brown boxes!


Crikey, that doesn't bode well Pat!

Unless you can get past the stress of contacting the utilities etc and then have a few days of exciting 'Guess what's in the box?!'


----------



## JanHank

I am using removal boxes for other things than what the removal people wrote on them, Christmas trimmings are now in a* Kitchen* box :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa

I used to number the boxes n fill out a spreadsheet with what was in that numbered box. It was a bit onerous at packing time but a great help when I wanted to find, say, scissors - I'd just search the spreadsheet, get the relevant number.....and then, hopefully, find that!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are off to Cirencester for 6 nights today. I just need to get our food loaded in the MH and we are away.


----------



## JanHank

Well folks, I´m supposed to go to the dentist this morning at 10 o´clock, but unless the snow ploughs have been out before then I won´t be going anywhere past my garden.

I have been out to brush some snow off the car and put the heater on to get rid of the rest, also plugged the battery charger in just in case it needs a boost, it´s still snowing so who knows how deep it will be in 2 hours time.


----------



## raynipper

Well done Jan, plan ahead.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Well done Jan, plan ahead.
> 
> Ray.


I have cancelled the appointment, it´s still snowing, who knows how deep it will be by 10 o´clock.


----------



## patp

I did the removal people a disservice  They have written on the boxes but, Chris being Chris, have been allowed (told) to just pile every one of them in to one room together with all the other contents of our whole house. I can hear him now - "just put it there mate - I will sort it all out later"  Chris then tells me that "they" have not left enough room for the carpenter to work on the skirtings and architraves so "we" have to move it all to other rooms.
It's a good job I love him! 

Today I have a couple of appointments. One at the hygienist and one at the podiatrist. Will do a quick shop while I am in town. Also, at some stage, have to go pick up some dry cleaning, return all of Molly's coats and other belongings to the rescue, and start looking at floor coverings. I have found some internal doors I like https://www.doorsonlineuk.co.uk/internal-doors/amalfi-oak-glazed-prefinished/. They also do them with the glazed part filled in, but keeping the same pattern, for bedrooms and bathrooms.


----------



## JanHank

Keeps you young Pat, body and brain. 
Yes a good job you love him, forgive him his shortcomings he´s not well he´ll probably say 
The doors look nice.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm supposed to go for the Covid PCR test at 9 am, not sure I'm fit enough to even get down to the car, and even less so to get back up.

Damned docs never sent the antibiotic script to the chemist yesterday so I'll have to faff about getting through to some surly receptionist again.


----------



## patp

You need a stair lift Kev!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What I need is the bloody doctors to do their jobs and send the drugs electronically to the pharmacy, they are still not there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I switched pharmacies last week as the one we use is quite small and you have to queue outside which at this time of year isn't good, so we picked Llydes in Sainsbury's as it is warm in there, more efficient and they have disabled parking, I've rung both pharmacies and neither has received anything for me, I can ring the doctors and speak to their pharmacy person but only between 11am & 5pm it's a terrible service, I am still waiting for drugs ordered on 6th of November.


----------



## 242633

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I switched pharmacies last week as the one we use is quite small and you have to queue outside which at this time of year isn't good, so we picked Llydes in Sainsbury's as it is warm in there, more efficient and they have disabled parking, I've rung both pharmacies and neither has received anything for me, I can ring the doctors and speak to their pharmacy person but only between 11am & 5pm it's a terrible service, I am still waiting for drugs ordered on 6th of November.


And I moan because it takes up to 4 days from ordering the repeat prescription online to having it authorised [trackable on the system], collected by hand by the Lloyds Driver, delivered to the pharmacy and dispensed ... The only problem I encounter is Brexit related; on each of the last 4 prescriptions of 8 weeks supply, at least one of the 'serious' pills has been unavailable, and I've had to waited a further 2 or 3 days for the missing item to arrive; and the other, milder pills are from a different supplier every time. It must be a nightmare for the Lloyds Procurement staff tracking down supplies!

Steve


----------



## 242633

JanHank said:


> Well folks, I´m supposed to go to the dentist this morning at 10 o´clock, but unless the snow ploughs have been out before then I won´t be going anywhere past my garden.
> 
> I have been out to brush some snow off the car and put the heater on to get rid of the rest, also plugged the battery charger in just in case it needs a boost, it´s still snowing so who knows how deep it will be in 2 hours time.


Snow plough for a dentist You'll need a very big mouth for the dentist to fit that in ... :grin2:
'How deep is your love?' is a well known song lyric; the caustic reply 'Not as deep as that snow' isn't ...

Steve


----------



## JanHank

marchie said:


> Snow plough for a dentist You'll need a very big mouth for the dentist to fit that in ... :grin2:
> 'How deep is your love?' is a well known song lyric; the caustic reply 'Not as deep as that snow' isn't ...
> Steve


Oh dear


----------



## 242633

JanHank said:


> Oh dear


'Uncle Arfur, uncle Arfur,Captain Mainwaring's just called me a Stupid Boy again.Tell him, Uncle Arfur, tell him ...' :wink2:

Guilty as charged, comme d'habitude ... Not so much arrested development as convicted and sentenced to a whole life tariff ...

Steve


----------



## raynipper

Normally about this time all the OAPs of the village are invited to a slap up lunch 4 course inc wine and coffee, courtesy of the commune. This year again due to covid restrictions it been cancelled. 
But we were pleasantly surprised when we get a special delivery by the Mayor of a small 'hamper' of sample Christmas provisions as a consolation gift. 

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

How lovely Ray - you're well looked after there!

Did you ever meet up with the patisserie owner who gave me my 'bun' on trust cos I was a friend of yours?!


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha no Jean. Which shop was it? The bakers or the small store beside the bar? Can't remember now which one.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

The baker. The other shop wasn't nearly as accommodating.


----------



## raynipper

Ah, OK. Yes the baker and his wife are really nice but so far not mentioned your 'credit' Jean.
Sadly they are still trying to 'sell' the lease as they are tired now.

Ray.


----------



## patp

I take it your mayor is an elected one Ray?


----------



## 242633

Appointment for the fitting of the Battery Relay confirmed for Wednesday AM to allow time for stock delivery in the interim. Elaine has a problem with a wobbly tooth, so Dental Appointment made plus a Check Up for me.


Took the Van for a Battery Charging/Engine Warming Trip. A heart stopping 'Beep' on start up, but coming from CO Alarm bought in July with a 10 Year Battery Guarantee ... I'm sure 10 Years is closer to 120 months than 5, but I'm not prepared to drive to Thirsk to argue the Toss ...


Home made spinach soup for lunch. The breathless excitement never quite starts ...


Steve


----------



## raynipper

patp said:


> I take it your mayor is an elected one Ray?


Yes Jean. But sadly four town/village communes are amalgamating soon and things might get les personal. But it's in our interest to carry on the grovelling process especially now.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Ah, OK. Yes the baker and his wife are really nice but so far not mentioned your 'credit' Jean.
> Sadly they are still trying to 'sell' the lease as they are tired now.
> 
> Ray.


She gave me the cake and I was to return the following morning with the money (can't remember her name but the cake was named after her!) but after I'd walked to Portbail none of the banks would give me my money without charging for the privilege - no thanks!

However, I discovered a €10 tucked away inside my phone case so I was able to pay her on the way back. So I don't owe anything!

I hope, selfishly, she's still there when I return!


----------



## raynipper

Ah yes I do remember now Jean. Shows my filing system is filling up.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Cleaning of the, now empty, house and trying to tell all the utilities and insurance companies etc of the end of contract or change of address.
Anglian Water can't wait to fit a new meter, after causing us no end of grief during this build project, so they will be the last on the list to get our money.
Haven't heard if contracts were exchanged, as was expected, yesterday. Buyer phoned to ask about the space for her washing machine and tumble dryer etc. She is organising for the money transfer for Tuesday. Solicitors are not allowed, now, to hold our money for more than 48 hours.


----------



## JanHank

Light at the end of the tunnel gets closer Pat. Hopefully a few more days and you can relax and the exchange between excitement, disappointment and frustration will come to an end.
——————————————————————————

I have nothing planned for today :grin2: that means once I get up I‘ll be busy all day.


----------



## patp

Very frustrated over trying to get our neighbour (who is very helpful but often takes on too many favours) to bring his mini digger and finish the job he started. He has a large generator that would be great for us to use too if we could only get an answer from our electrician about the suitability etc. Of course the electrician has to be careful what he approves but it doesn't help us to move forward. The hire company want about £200 per week for a large 3 phase generator plus £300 collection and delivery plus red diesel to run it


----------



## JanHank

The third Sunday in Advent, not something that was mentioned in England all the 61 years I lived there, only in the church when a candle was lit on the Advent wreath, here a lot of people have them on the dining table and each Sunday in Advent another candle is lit in the morning at breakfast, usually 4 red candles and a white one in the centre this is lit on Christmas Day. It is one of those ‘we have always done it’ occasions, but I think it’s a nice tradition.

Yesterday I did my very best to prop up my fence, one of the post has been loose for a while so in the snow I went out and hammered in 3 nails to hold a metal post in place and stood the other end on a brick, it will hold until I can get someone else to do a better job.


----------



## patp

We have tacky "Advent Calendars" Jan. Like the idea of candles but not in the van!

Bit of painting needed in the house where the washing machine and tumble dryer used to go. Then I will have to go around checking that all cleaning (done by a friend who struggles with life to give her some extra money) is done. 

I am so fed up with trying to do changes of address! You would think that you could do all of that on line nowadays. The Government websites are well set up so things like car tax and driving licences have been easy. Insurance companies and so forth are a nightmare. I have averaged about two or three per day because after spending ages on line I usually have to phone and "Press one for ......"

Poor Chris was outside most of the day supervising the digger driver filling in the electric cable trench and opening up a telephone cable trench on the other side of the bungalow. Not sure if I mentioned he fell over a few days ago. He hit his back and it is still hurting. Possibly cracked a rib?

Too tired to eat out (along with the Covid worry) so more work cooking and washing up at the end of a long day.

I see the States have had a huge snow storm. My brother is snowed in. Bit worrying that we usually get their weather eventually.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> We have tacky "Advent Calendars" Jan. Like the idea of candles but not in the van!
> 
> Bit of painting needed in the house where the washing machine and tumble dryer used to go. Then I will have to go around checking that all cleaning (done by a friend who struggles with life to give her some extra money) is done.
> 
> I am so fed up with trying to do changes of address! You would think that you could do all of that on line nowadays. The Government websites are well set up so things like car tax and driving licences have been easy. Insurance companies and so forth are a nightmare. I have averaged about two or three per day because after spending ages on line I usually have to phone and "Press one for ......"
> 
> *Poor Chris was outside most of the day supervising the digger driver filling in the electric cable trench and opening up a telephone cable trench on the other side of the bungalow. Not sure if I mentioned he fell over a few days ago. He hit his back and it is still hurting. Possibly cracked a rib?*
> 
> Too tired to eat out (along with the Covid worry) so more work cooking and washing up at the end of a long day.
> 
> I see the States have had a huge snow storm. My brother is snowed in. Bit worrying that we usually get their weather eventually.


Who fell over Chris or the digger driver?


----------



## patp

Chris  He says it feels a little better now.


----------



## patp

Chris has to fix the plumbing where the dishwasher was connected. Then he has to dig a final bit of trench by hand for the telephone cable. I will do a bit of last minute cleaning and tell a few more people we are moving.

We had a bit of exciting news yesterday. At least I hope it is something to get excited about. A letter came from Octopus to "welcome" us to the company. It told us the amount we would be paying and, right at the end" said that the charges would start on 24th of December when our supply would start! I assume this is their ways of saying our meter will be fitted that day. I really hope so as it means we can site the caravan at the bungalow when we get back after Christmas. Still being a bit cautious because the words "meter" and "fitting" were not used. Might phone them later to find out.

Went to the pub for a late lunch yesterday. Was so nice to do something not house or bungalow related


----------



## JanHank

I think I´ll do what I did yesterday, or similar, not much. I talked to my niece in Australia for an hour, perhaps someone else will call me today, I wrote on my Facebook page, it is so good when I see it´s being read by my relatives and so many old and new friends and I get replies. 
I think I´m about the only person who writes something to let folks know how I am and they all seem to like it.
I invited the chap who´s Motorhome burnt to come and stay with his family, Astrid, their son Leon also Sandy, Jackson & Lilly the 3 dogs :grin2: not sure when they will come yet because Leon has to get over a cold and Sandy the bitch must finish her season.

No doubt I will find something to do.


----------



## bilbaoman

Its the second day of wall to wall sunshine after 20 days of rain so will walk the 6km along the sea front to the transporter bridge to renew my over 65 travel card which gives me travel on the bus and metro for 35 cents any distance then on to Mercadona for a bottle of James Webb cooking scotch for 5.80 euro an increase of 20 cents since brexit


----------



## JanHank

bilbaoman said:


> Its the second day of wall to wall sunshine after 20 days of rain so will walk the 6km along the sea front to the transporter bridge to renew my over 65 travel card which gives me travel on the bus and metro for 35 cents any distance then on to Mercadona for a bottle of James Webb cooking scotch for 5.80 euro an increase of 20 cents since brexit


Cooking scotch, too late for the cake, maybe in mince pies, can you get mincemeat in your part of the world ?


----------



## bilbaoman

JanHank said:


> Cooking scotch, too late for the cake, maybe in mince pies, can you get mincemeat in your part of the world ?


No its used for cooking the large prawns the rest is drunk by me as its as good or better to most blended scotch whiskeys.We rely on daughter bringing the mince pies as illegal imports


----------



## JanHank

bilbaoman said:


> No its used for cooking the large prawns the rest is drunk by me as its as good or better to most blended scotch whiskeys.We rely on daughter bringing the mince pies as illegal imports


Keep the prawns, I´ll just have the scotch, but with dry ginger.:laugh:


----------



## 242633

'Rebuilt' the van interior by putting all the upholstery cushions back, that we had stripped out to give access to the wiring circuits to have the ECU + Starter Battery replaced 11 days ago. Of course, we're driving down to the Scottish Borders to have a more sophisticated Battery Relay fitted, plus Radio Loom that will kill the power to the multimedia unit, rather than just turning the display off, so, when we arrive at the Fitters, all the upholstery cushions have to come out again to give space to work ...

Had the Fitters been closer, we wouldn't have bothered with an overnight stay at a CL, so we shall need seat cushions et al ...

The Fitters are going to see if we need a B2B [built into the quote] and will try to tidy up the rats nest of wiring, around the Elektroblok EBL99, we inherited when we bought Brunhilde in April.

On a related issue, the CO Alarm we bought in mid July failed last week, so I rang the UK Suppliers. Took me over 15 minutes to get through, but the Agent, Debbie, was very apologetic and polite, and promised to put a replacement in the Post.

As I was typing this, the Fitters phoned me. It's basically a One Man Band, and he rushed off to the Doctor this morning with a bad skin rash. GP has precribed antibiotics and told the Fitter not to work until the infection clears ... So, ignore everything I've typed above! 'We're going nowhere; Adventures of a Motorhomer in COVID Pandemic' :wink2:

Best laid plans and all that ...

Steve


----------



## JanHank

Thats a pig Steve, all the preparation up the creak.

I´ve had a new friends request on facebook today, a chap I haven´t seen for about 60 or more years, he used to run the cafe us teenagers went into after swimming or some mischief we were getting up to no doubt, he was only a teenager himself.
I asked him why he´d clicked on friendship and he said "because I recognised that face." :surprise: after 60 years.
That makes 71 friends and I know all of them.:grin2:


----------



## 242633

JanHank said:


> Thats a pig Steve, all the preparation up the creak.
> 
> I´ve had a new friends request on facebook today, a chap I haven´t seen for about 60 or more years, he used to run the cafe us teenagers went into after swimming or some mischief we were getting up to no doubt, he was only a teenager himself.
> I asked him why he´d clicked on friendship and he said "because I recognised that face." :surprise: after 60 years.
> That makes 71 friends and I know all of them.:grin2:


 That's really nice, Jan! The only 'proper friend' I have is a lass I went to Infants School with in 1958, and we exchange annual emails that contain the inevitable 'Don't know if you remember X, but he had a heart attack/died/leg amputated' etc as the ageing process catches up

It's really strange, but I don't feel old, and I genuinely feel that I have till to 'grow up'. This is due in no small part to Elaine's sense of fun and love of travel, combined with our joint commitment when we decided to make our relationship more than a 'fling', to 'grow old disgracefully' ...

We went on a cruise that crossed the International Date Line and I volunteered to have the 'baptism' of a cup of icy water whilst Elaine photographed it. First mistake was taking off my tee shirt to avoid it getting wet. The cup became a Champagne Ice Bucket; 2nd 'mistake' was Elaine's 'Oh damn, the photo hasn't taken', so I had to go through the 'Baptism' again [Ice Bucket Mk2], at which stage Elaine remarked, 'Oh, silly me, the first photo did work after all' to a chorus of approval from other ladies observing the proceedings ... Good job that I lover her ... :grin2:

Steve


----------



## raynipper

Now in Nephews 'resort' near Madrid.
5am get up and check out of brilliant hotel near Bordeaux airport. Taken ages to extricate ourselves from the road works Off to pharmacy near Biarritz for the covid test to get into Spain. Total fiasco as we queued and stood about for 30 mins and after the test was taken we were told the results would be available on out French health account in 40 mins. We were over the border with no checks long before we got the sms to check out health account Sadly the whole process at the pharmacy was a fiasco and waste of time. Stood around like lemons before we were told to join another queue yo get the form to submit to the nurse for the test. Eventually we headed off and the result came through AFTER we passed the border. I can only hope it's valuable to get into Portugal because i'm not going through all that again Shopping tomorrow. Dining well at Andrews. Thai curry tonight and something exotic tomorrow. 

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Enjoy your oasis of pampering Ray n Prue! Here's to Portugal!


----------



## Drew

How did your MPH conversion go Jean?


----------



## jiwawa

No problem Drew, had it done last Fri along with the fitting of the MPPT and B2B. Have the MOT on Thu but it should just be a paper exercise (fingers crossed!)


----------



## dghr272

jiwawa said:


> No problem Drew, had it done last Fri along with the fitting of the MPPT and B2B. Have the MOT on Thu but it should just be a paper exercise (fingers crossed!)


Yes Jean they'll just re-examine the failed element of the test.

Terry


----------



## JanHank

Filled the Forester tank with diesel @ 1.28€ never paid that much in Poland in the 16 years we’ve been here.
I also returned more bottles to Kaufland the I ever have, left over from when Heike was here, bottled water 😠 nothing wrong with tap water.

Today Motley came with me, his choice, as soon as I opened the tailgate to put the bottles in he was in their. Bit of shopping at Lidl and home again. Such an exciting morning :laugh:


----------



## 242633

JanHank said:


> Filled the Forester tank with diesel @ 1.28€ never paid that much in Poland in the 16 years we've been here.
> I also returned more bottles to Kaufland the I ever have, left over from when Heike was here, bottled water 😠 nothing wrong with tap water.
> 
> Today Motley came with me, his choice, as soon as I opened the tailgate to put the bottles in he was in their. Bit of shopping at Lidl and home again. Such an exciting morning :laugh:


 If you want excitement, Jan, then join our world! We bought a new duvet and put it on the m/home yesterday in preparation for the now aborted trip to the Convertors

'Shame to waste the old duvet,' says Elaine, 'how about we use the old filling to plump up the home made draught excluders ...' Unpicking draught excluder seams, ramming in duvet filling, sliding both hands down its length seductively, [well it was just to achieve a uniform depth of filling, but I need something that will stop me from losing the will to live ...] Excitement? I thought it would never start, and I was right! :laugh:

And, because the refurbished draught excluders arenow too beefy to sit under the sewing machine foot, I can say, 'These are not any old draught excluders; these are E&S hand sewn draught excluders...'

Steve


----------



## JanHank

Have I missed something, what’s happened to Kev and Graham, have they eloped?


----------



## Drew

Graham is on Holiday.

As for Kev, probably got the hump?


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> Graham is on Holiday.
> 
> As for Kev, probably got the hump?


Oh yes, Graham is in Cirencester, but Kev was last talking about chemists, nothing has upset him on the forum that I can spot.

I'm sorting out sleeping arrangements today for 2 adults and their 12 year old son who are coming here for Christmas.
I only have 2 beds so they will bring an air bed for the boy Leon.

I keep trying to make sense in the workshop, it's a difficult task as a lot of things I don't think I need…….until I do.


----------



## patp

Been a bit manic here. House sale has gone through and completed. We moved into the van after the furniture was removed. The day before completion was to happen Chris started to feel bad with abdo pain and V&D. He had a lie down but was still poorly so I rang GP at about 5pm and was told it would be better if I had rung earlier! GP rang back and told him to come in at 10am the next morning. I had to wait in the car park. They had students in so they examined him first, followed by GP. All this took about an hour. They then sent him to hospital! Not A&E thank goodness. No relatives allowed so I waited in the car park for an hour when Chris phoned to say they had only just seen him (must be seen within one hour). He told me to go home.
It took them all day to process him. He had not eaten or drunk since the night before because of vomiting and diarrhoea. They took bloods and other obs and decided that, though they would like to see a CT of his abdomen that they would wait for his scheduled CT scan on Monday. Diagnosis was a bowel infection caused by the chemo. Two lots of ab's were prescribed to be taken multiple times per day .
During all of the above our buyers were panting to complete. We did complete but had to ask for their forbearance in us remaining parked on our/their driveway due to Chris being indisposed. Luckily they are really nice people and allowed us leeway.
Some would have advised us to delay completion until Chris was better but the buyers were living in a holiday park caravan and were both suffering chest infections due to the damp. Our van was a better spec than theirs. They had moved to a Travel Lodge in anticipation of completion on the due day.

We are now ensconced in a local CL with no wifi  I type this from our local pub while I learn to use a smart phone as the CL has 4G. We will direct the bungalow build from here.


----------



## dghr272

patp said:


> Been a bit manic here. House sale has gone through and completed. We moved into the van after the furniture was removed. The day before completion was to happen Chris started to feel bad with abdo pain and V&D. He had a lie down but was still poorly so I rang GP at about 5pm and was told it would be better if I had rung earlier! GP rang back and told him to come in at 10am the next morning. I had to wait in the car park. They had students in so they examined him first, followed by GP. All this took about an hour. They then sent him to hospital! Not A&E thank goodness. No relatives allowed so I waited in the car park for an hour when Chris phoned to say they had only just seen him (must be seen within one hour). He told me to go home.
> It took them all day to process him. He had not eaten or drunk since the night before because of vomiting and diarrhoea. They took bloods and other obs and decided that, though they would like to see a CT of his abdomen that they would wait for his scheduled CT scan on Monday. Diagnosis was a bowel infection caused by the chemo. Two lots of ab's were prescribed to be taken multiple times per day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> During all of the above our buyers were panting to complete. We did complete but had to ask for their forbearance in us remaining parked on our/their driveway due to Chris being indisposed. Luckily they are really nice people and allowed us leeway.
> Some would have advised us to delay completion until Chris was better but the buyers were living in a holiday park caravan and were both suffering chest infections due to the damp. Our van was a better spec than theirs. They had moved to a Travel Lodge in anticipation of completion on the due day.
> 
> We are now ensconced in a local CL with no wifi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I type this from our local pub while I learn to use a smart phone as the CL has 4G. We will direct the bungalow build from here.


Jeez Pat, it never rains but it pours, how stressful for you both, hope it all eases soon.

Terry


----------



## JanHank

Oh my, what a time you’ve had, hopefully Chris will be Ok, I don’t think all the last minute rush did him any favours. Now that’s behind you let’s hope the antibiotics kick in quickly and he’s soon back on track with his recovery.
Time for you to relax for a while me thinks.


----------



## jiwawa

Gosh, that's been some day Pat. I hope Chris responds quickly to the ABs n feels more like himself very soon. You'll be exhausted yourself! But hopefully you can breathe a sigh of relief that the house sale is now behind you.

Take a day or two to regroup!


----------



## patp

Thanks guys, Chris feels much better but is still tired. He managed to go to the local pub to have a meal last night with the ulterior motive of using their wifi to set up the payg dongle.

Some things still to tidy up from the house sale, not least of which is to go and pick up the cheque! There are still some bits and pieces in the garage which the buyers allowed us to leave. I thought I would feel much more emotional about saying goodbye to the house. I loved that house and it holds forty years of memories.

Had a thought, in the middle of the night, that we may have packed daughter's Christmas present with all the house stuff  I am sure she will forgive us.


----------



## JanHank

I´ve already changed my mind 3 times what I´ll do today, I was going to take the van to Poland to refuel, then I didn´t feel like it so would stop here and do stuff like ironing, hoovering and dusting.
I´m not doing any of that because tomorrow my farm friends finish work for the holiday and I want to take them a crate of beer and that I have to buy in Germany, I´ll give them all a card with a little something in it as well.

It´s silly the things that remind me of Hans, I took a mug out of the cupboard that I haven´t used since he's been gone and in this mug was a tiny red split plastic ring, he took suger in tea I don´t so this little ring would go round his cup or mug handle then we didn´t get them muddled.

I am getting a bit concerned about Kev, not like him to be away from the forum for so long.


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> I am getting a bit concerned about Kev, not like him to be away from the forum for so long.


I was thinking the same.


----------



## dghr272

jiwawa said:


> I was thinking the same.


Kev's is still stuffed with his cold/flu, just had his booster and is just chilling.

Terry


----------



## JanHank

I have just made 3 young men smile all at the same time :grin2:

I tell you about the help I have from the farm across the road, today I took them a crate of beer, big smiles from all 3 then I gave them a card each and big beams when they opened them and that makes me very happy. I left one for the boss as well because he is the one that organises who does what when I ask, but he isn´t too well today so Mario will take it to him.

It´s beginning to feel a lot like Christmas :laugh:

Have I mentioned I will have company over Christmas ?


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Got back from our trip away yesterday afternoon and the boiler in the house stopped working; the tumble drier started to leak; as then we had a power cut!

Fortunately I managed to fix the first 2 and the power wasn't off for much longer than 30 mins.

Anyway, we had a nice trip. Mrs GMJ managed to visit a number of her friends and we had a nice meal with our son, the FiL and Sarah's Uncle Phil. Weather was a little mixed so the blow up awning is drying in our garage at the moment. 

So what have I missed?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I dunno, I have a few days off and you buggers send out a search party, I'm fine, I still have a cold but it's waning now, I've just finished a course of antibiotics yesterday, my chest is still painful from the fall, I went to A&E on Monday, went through Triage and was told I needed a blood test and Xray, so I joined the queue, after an hour a nurse came out and told us that it would be 4-5 hours before we would see a doctor, and then have to queue for the blood test and Xray so I went home, I'd been standing for ages and was in a lot of pain with my back.

Not been on the forums much as to be honest it's all got a bit samey, time of year I suppose nowt to fix, and no one has been anywhere.

Van is at the menders, ABS light was on seems a bent pin on the ABS pump, new on being fitted next week hopefully.


----------



## JanHank

Now I wish I hadn't worried about you :frown2: 
Next time just put an `I´m still alive´ on this thread at least.

I drew in my breath when you said 5 hours wait, words fail me, was there an explanation ? Maybe he was off doing his Christmas shopping.
Anyway up I hope you can get all this sorted soon, I´m fed up reading about you being in pain, or sick, or stuffed up, or coughing, no wonder I worry.

P.S. I will be out all morning so don´t worry about me :grin2:


----------



## patp

Laundry today which means going into town to the laundryette. Hope I can remember how they work. Good job cash is still in fashion!

Then there is all the time to kill while it is going round and round. Will probably find an internet connection somewhere because the ipad does not like it here on the campsite and I do banking on the ipad.


----------



## raynipper

I am now fed up with Cascias. Traffic manic, shops all the same, restaurants not open till 7pm, doubt we will come back.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Watched cricket (Ashes second Test); did exercises; set mole traps; delivered local Xmas cards; played Scrabble; and now just about to put the Xmas tree up! Busy day!


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> I am now fed up with Cascias. Traffic manic, shops all the same, restaurants not open till 7pm, doubt we will come back.
> 
> Ray.


Wadda ya mean, is this where the flat is that you´re going to spend 3 months in?


----------



## raynipper

Nope Jan. It's just a 5 night stop over where we usually celebrate our wedding anniversary. Cascais just to the west of Lisbon and quite touristy. But since the usual hotel has closed and we had to fight the traffic and parking to a not very salubrious area up a very hilly area behind the town. Somehow the 'shine' has gone or maybe it's the clouds but next year pastures new. 
The rest of the winter we stay in a super flat in Armacao de Pera on the Algarve overlooking the beach. 

Ray.


----------



## patp

Oh Ray, and we were going to join you in Portugal  Glad you were able to make the trip though. Have a scout round for a little flat for us for next year will you?


----------



## erneboy

Sorry things have been trying for you two Pat. I hope your troubles ease off now.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Cricket on now. Other plans for today: do my exercises; make some naan bread dough (curry tonight); write out the shopping list ready for tomorrow; rugby on telly this afternoon; and I'm trying to finish sorting out my new (to me) mobile phone. I bought an iPhone 5S as my 5C was starting to play up battery-wise. I just need to try and get my emails on it and it's playing hard to get!!


----------



## JanHank

I will be looking for a man to remove the battery from my Makita drill this morning, my hands can’t do it as hard as I try, two sides have to be pressed and pull, no chance.
Bread making and Bologna sauce to make ready for a Lasagne next week for when my visitors arrive on Thursday.


----------



## GMJ

Do you mean a Bolognese sauce Jan?

edited to add: I'm not being funny but I'd not heard of a bologna sauce.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Do you mean a Bolognese sauce Jan?
> 
> edited to add: I'm not being funny but I'd not heard of a bologna sauce.


What sauce do you make for a Lasagne Graham, spell check must have altered it and I didn't spot it.

Bolognese I probably just put bolog


----------



## GMJ

Bolognese sauce for me. shortened to Bol...

...or "Bog" for Mrs GMJ for some reason!


----------



## patp

We had an "interesting" day yesterday trying to do the laundry. The launderette has no parking but is set back with a large pavement area in front of it. I have seen people park on this area so told Chris that it was "allowed". Have I ever mentioned how law abiding he is? No sooner had we opened the rear doors to get the dirty washing out than a traffic warden appeared! It was all fine, he said, to unload but we must then move the car. Phew!

I had researched that we needed lots of pound coins so it all started off well and we filled two large machines and got them going. We trotted off to do some errands only to find, on our return, that we were locked out of the launderette. It had one of those Yale type latches which someone had allowed to close! No contact details anywhere to be seen so we decided to take the ipad to an internet friendly shop and try to research a solution. I had seen postings on Facebook from the launderette owner so took to FB to try to find him. He saw my post and rang back through FB to tell us that it was impossible to lock the "electronic" lock during opening hours and that we just needed to give the door a good hard shove! Well he was right 

During our errands we had looked at some carpet samples for (eventually) the new bungalow. The fitter was in the shop and said he was out our way that very afternoon and he could measure up. Lots of time wasted finding an internet friendly cafe, and eating some lunch, meant that we were running late for his visit so Chris had to rush back to let him in while I dealt with the drying. 

One of our errands was to check the bank account for the arrival of the proceeds of the sale of the house. The ipad did not want to log in to the bank on the campsite so I took to the bank to try it there. It popped up with "password required" so I approached the counter to ask for it. The cashier could not catch on to what I was saying because she just assumed I had the app "on my phone"!!! This assumption that everyone does everything on their phone is so annoying 
The ipad then refused to open the banking app again!! Nearly threw it out the window and went back to collect our washing and find that we were locked out (see above)!

Once I had had a nice cup of tea, and a lie down in a darkened room, I did manage to get into the bank via my laptop.


----------



## JanHank

If I didn´t know you were serious Pat all that would make a good comedy sketch.


----------



## patp

We are smiling about it now Jan


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> We are smiling about it now Jan


I always say the disasters make the best stories!!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Big food shop this morning to get most of our Xmas stuff. Today is the day the fresh turkeys arrive in the supermarkets so it's in the lap of the gods that I can get one that is the right size for us (between 6-6.5Kg...or around 13/14lb in old money).

Aside from that I'm watching cricket now; then I'll do some exercises when I get back from shopping; then some rugby on TV this afternoon followed by reading the Sunday paper later.

Now Strictly has finished we'll be able to watch something decent on telly this evening!


----------



## JanHank

That’s because you live in a heathen country Graham >.
No shops open here except bakers for a few hours Sunday mornings for bread rolls.

Christmas and New Year’s Eve they all close at 2 pm.


----------



## raynipper

Trying to find a reasonable restaurant open for our 57th. anniversary lunch. All closed except a local Japanese Sushi one.??
I was happy Rose won being deaf myself.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> I was happy Rose won being deaf myself.
> 
> Ray.


Amazing that they could stretch it out for 2 blooming hours!

Yes we were please Rose won t too. She seems like a very nice person.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Trying to find a reasonable restaurant open for our 57th. anniversary lunch. All closed except a local Japanese Sushi one.??
> I was happy Rose won being deaf myself.
> 
> Ray.


The last sentence makes no sense to me Ray, who is Rose and what did she win?


----------



## raynipper

Rose Ayling-Ellis makes history with Strictly Come Dancing win.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Great result on Strictly.

Found out yesterday that our daughter's Christmas present was packed by the removal men. No chance of finding it so hasty message to son in law to find out what else she would like. Seems theatre tickets would fit the bill so, as I can't print here and it would be silly to save to my phone I have asked him to organise it.

More admin today and then off to have lunch in the local pub.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Rose Ayling-Ellis makes history with Strictly Come Dancing win.
> 
> Ray.


I see or rather don't see any UK programs, does every single household watch it?


----------



## patp

Well, I do Jan. It's funny because I, usually, hate reality type programmes. The format for this one is such that the contestants are taught how to dance by professional dancers and then compete each week to stay in the show. There are judges but the public vote too. This year seemed better for not voting in the silly contestants who clearly cannot dance so we ended up with people who put up an amazing performance to give us a lovely show to watch.


----------



## JanHank

It´s been running for years, I have seen one or two with Bruce Forsyth as compare when we were still in the UK so I have an idea what its about, but Rays sentence to anyone who doesn't watch it made no sense at all.


----------



## GMJ

Mrs GMJ is an avid fan too. I watch it with her but usually do the crossword/read the paper and only look up for the actual dance bit (as opposed to all the filling in stuff).


----------



## raynipper

Like Boris and most Brit statements.................................................... WORLD beating.

Ray.


----------



## Drew

Both Joyce and I enjoy it *BUT* from the first to the penultimate show it is a complete fix, and for the female *"Judges" *to stand and applaud some performances is farcical.

Despite there being a public vote each week, the so called judges have the final say to which couple proceeds to the next round, i.e. why have a public vote? They have no say in the matter.

May I add, for this young girl who is completely deaf to win this ball room competition is a complete miracle.

Well done with Rose.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I used to watch come dancing now and then years ago, but 5 minutes of strictly when it first started was more than enough for me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I had the booster 3 days ago and apart from feeling a little bit sickly the next day I've been fine since.


----------



## raynipper

Just had 14 dishes, two half bottles wine, 4 deserts, coffee all for €43.75. Anniversary lunch Japanese restaurant. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'd need a good nap after that I think.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> I was happy Rose won being deaf myself.
> 
> Ray.


Not downplaying your deafness at all Ray but I believe Rose doesn't 'hear' the music at all and, like my father who was completely deaf, takes her cue from the beat through the floor. However, with her steps being so quick, and all those lifts when she's not even in contact with the floor, she must take her cue entirely from her partner. And what a partnership that was!! My Dad would have been so proud of them both.


----------



## raynipper

Absolutely Jean. They were always in unison.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

She just came across as such a nice person. Just so happy and very funny.


----------



## JanHank

I think I have watched most of Rose and Giovanni these 3 are just some that I watched, no talking just the dancing.

She certainly is a mover, an actress, a body to fit and not afraid to show her joy when the marks were shown.
I read she is in East Enders and is able to hear with blue tooth hearing aids so thats probably how she is able to hear the music although I didn´t notice any aids maybe they are right inside her ears.

Can rose Ayling- Ellis hear anything?
Ayling-Ellis can hear some aspects of music, using her phone to Bluetooth it directly to her hearing aids (when, one day, she forgot to bring spare batteries, she and Pernice couldn't rehearse). Part of the pleasure of watching the pair dance was Ayling-Ellis and Pernice's affectionate partnership.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

House cleaning this morning. We also have the plumber coming this morning to service the boiler. We'll get a walk out this afternoon I expect and then catching up with the Sunday papers for me.


----------



## patp

Got hacked yesterday 

Bit of shopping to do. Chris has his MRI later today. The camera thingy is later this week. 

Glad your FIL is coming round Graham. Does he respond better to your son? I know some elderly people do seem to trust grandchildren.


----------



## GMJ

It's still early days pat but nothing is better than his traditional "No no no..." answer.

Yes he gets on well with Ed as Ed doesn't nag him plus he will literally say "Gramps you are being a dick"...which the FiL laughs about. Ed doesn't mince his words with the FiL and also has no agenda (like we do!).


----------



## 242633

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I used to watch come dancing now and then years ago, but 5 minutes of strictly when it first started was more than enough for me.


Back in the day of the wonderfully patronising BBC commentary, especially when a 'Northern Couple' were dancing against the obviously more talented, and well to do 'Southern Couple' ...

'Ted and Doreen are representing Wigan in the Foxtrot, against Jason and Penelope from the April Hamilton Smyth Emporium of Dance, Hemel Hemptead

Ted is a Assistant Cooper's Fettling Apprentice at the local Brewery, and his wife is a left handed Knicker Stitcher's Assistant at the local garment factory and she has sewn all her sequins on tonight by hand ...' :wink2:

Steve


----------



## JanHank

I remember sewing on those sequins :grin2:


My plans very rarely work out, Marko came and brought my ready trimmed tree down and hung it in it´s place, when he had gone I noticed one of the bulbs was not on, found new bulbs taped to the wire, pulled on the old bulb and just the glass came out leaving the fitment inside :frown2: no way will that come out and the rest won't work without it, so I have just spent an age unwinding them all, but can´t take them right off because the centre of them is wound round the top to the tree, which means the tree has to come off its hook and that's not a job I can do now. It will have to stay like that until Thursday when my visitors come, maybe Lars has a trick up his sleeve, if so then it will be fun winding them back on again :grin2: if they work.


----------



## Drew

These are what I use to remove small bulbs Jan.


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> These are what I use to remove small bulbs Jan.


I have tried with those Drew without success, but I will try again tomorrow when it's daylight, maybe I will see better.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Exercises first thing then off into Llandeilo to pick up my prescriptions. We'll have a coffee whilst out I expect. Then back at home I have a couple of things to do before Xmas around the house: window cleaning and kitchen knife sharpening!


----------



## JanHank

That reminded me of the man who used to periodically come to our village to sharpen knives, he had a special bike with a sharpening wheel on the front. 
There's an electrically operated sharpener in my garage, but that's one thing I was never taught how to use.


----------



## GMJ

I use a whetstone which has been soaked in water for an hour or so. I think its 8000/3000 in terms of its grit. If something has got really blunt I use my bench grinder in the garage but usually it doesn't come to that for kitchen knives only gardening stuff and awning pegs.


----------



## raynipper

Once again trying to get a quart into a pint pot by repacking the car for the onward journey to the Algarve. Looks like a wet journey.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Don't want to jinx it but there is a rumour that Octopus Energy may come and fit a meter to the bungalow so that we will have power. I can't tell you how excited I am. I phoned them yesterday after two emails went unanswered last week. I told the guy all about our predicament and he promised an "emergency" meter would be installed that day. True to his word they came but brought a single phase meter when we need a three phase one. They promised to return today with a three phase one. We will need to be at the site to meet him.

I promised a friend I would share the hire of a secure dog field with her. It is hired out for an hour and that is a long time to hang around in one spot so she will have half an hour with her dogs and I will take the other half hour for Georgia to have a romp.

Then there is a trip to Screwfix (I sure know how to live  ) to pick up some ball bearing hinges and something called "Sticks Like Sh*t" - yes really! It is for our carpenters so that they can get on with our skirtings and architraves. Doors are on order.

The lady that bought our house had a car accident the other day. She is car less and has asked if we can help out by fetching a tumble dryer from Currys for her. It might fit in with the trip to Screwfix - we will see. I get daily texts about one thing or another. I hope that eases off as she settles in.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> I use a whetstone which has been soaked in water for an hour or so. I think its 8000/3000 in terms of its grit. If something has got really blunt I use my bench grinder in the garage but usually it doesn't come to that for kitchen knives only gardening stuff and awning pegs.


I don´t remember what my little stone is called, but in the 42 years I have had the sharpest knives you could wish for, (anyone who used one of my knives wanted theirs to be that sharp). Hans would only run the stone under the tap before using it, if I had been a bit late asking for him to sharpen one he would also put a tiny drop of washing liquid on the stone. I am trying to keep them as sharp as they were the last time he sharpened them, I´m pretty good, but not like the master :smile2:


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Nowt planned for today really. I cleaned the windows yesterday so may sharpen my knives today. Looks like rain forecast so no walk this afternoon. Probably watch a film later I guess.


----------



## raynipper

Shopping???

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Shopping???
> 
> Ray.


What agen? Don´t you ever learn.

Finish preparations for my visitors tomorrow by making the lasagne, make beds, hoover and dust.

I just hope nothing interferes with my plan.


----------



## raynipper

I just push the barrer and mutter why do we need that?

Ray.


----------



## patp

Chris has a sigmoidoscopy today. Nice thought of an enema in the van. Luckily this CL has a toilet and shower so he has options! It is freezing in there though 

I have a hair cut and need to get Georgia a nice bone to keep her occupied over Christmas as my daughter has a cat. This means Georgia spends a lot of time in her crate or left behind in the van. She cannot eat a whole one but daughter if fond of her cat and son in law is not doggy enough to allow me to do some training using his cat as bait   

We have electricity in the bungalow! Love it when a plan comes together  Surprising how it was weighing us down that we kept hitting obstacles. I told Octopus that we were elderly. living in a caravan, and cancer was affecting our lives. They were very understanding (a chap called Joseph!) and put us forward for an emergency meter install.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We went out early this morning to pick up a Capon and some other stuff for Crimbo, set off about 07:30, and the sky was the reddest I have ever seen, spectaclearly booful.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We went out early this morning to pick up a Capon and some other stuff for Crimbo, set off about 07:30, and the sky was the reddest I have ever seen, spectaclearly booful.


:frown2: No photo?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Afraid not, I have tried taking pictures before and the colours don't reflect what the eye sees.


----------



## jiwawa

Pat - excellent news about electricity in the bungalow - I can hear the lift in your mood!

Hope the sigmoidoscopy went well (had to look it up!)


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> Pat - excellent news about electricity in the bungalow - I can hear the lift in your mood!
> 
> Hope the sigmoidoscopy went well (had to look it up!)


Me too Jean and I bet most had to or just stayed ignorant of what it is.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are off into Llandeilo this morning to pick up our pork joint from the butchers ready for cooking tomorrow. Ill nip into the Co-op for a few bits as well and then that's us done and ready for the main event.

No doubt there will be a coffee somewhere whilst out too...and maybe a cheeky mince pie as well!

Nothing much else planned for the day after that. If the weather is kind we'll have a walk in the forest and then some Scrabble I expect. I just weighed myself a day early this week and have hit my target weight so I might have a beer this evening to start Xmas early...


----------



## JanHank

As the forecast says it’s going to snow this evening and all night I’d better go shopping for the fresh stuff because I may be snowed in tomorrow :laugh:
My visitors will arrive this evening so today I’ll be doing all the last minute things, which means I’d better get up and get started.


----------



## GMJ

Our lad is arriving tomorrow afternoon, just after lunch I think. Hopefully he wont bring the same 'present' he brought us last Xmas...Covid!!!

He will be testing himself before he leaves to be as sure as he can be that he is clear.

No fear of any snow or even frost here in west Wales as the forecast is for warm and wet.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Our lad is arriving tomorrow afternoon, just after lunch I think. Hopefully he wont bring the same 'present' he brought us last Xmas...Covid!!!
> 
> He will be testing himself before he leaves to be as sure as he can be that he is clear.
> 
> No fear of any snow or even frost here in west Wales as the forecast is for warm and wet.


My visitors will also have had the test before they come, better safe than sorry.


----------



## JanHank

Rather than edit which you may not see Graham, I have just had their test results Whatsapped to me :grin2: all passed.


----------



## patp

For those who didn't know, the sigmoid bowel is the last bit of the bowel. The procedure Chris had just looks at that area and so avoids having to drink that awful stuff! Apparently even an enema is better than that!

The surgeon spent a long time looking all around and declared that, apart from a small polyp which he removed, it was all clear! Tumour has gone!
Not celebrating too much until results of MRI are back. Other people will know more about the process from now on? I assume it is regular checks?

Off to Kent once I have walked the dog. 

The launderette visit yesterday was uneventful    

Well done Graham!


----------



## 242633

GMJ said:


> Morning all
> 
> We are off into Llandeilo this morning to pick up our pork joint from the butchers ready for cooking tomorrow. Ill nip into the Co-op for a few bits as well and then that's us done and ready for the main event.
> 
> No doubt there will be a coffee somewhere whilst out too...and maybe a cheeky mince pie as well!
> 
> Nothing much else planned for the day after that. If the weather is kind we'll have a walk in the forest and then some Scrabble I expect. I just weighed myself a day early this week and have hit my target weight so I might have a beer this evening to start Xmas early...




I like the notion of a cheeky mince pie, Graham; I suspect it may be something to do with its tendency to mince that makes it cheeky ... :wink2:

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good news Pat.

Virginia is down once more so no Internet today.


----------



## GMJ

marchie said:


> I like the notion of a cheeky mince pie, Graham; I suspect it may be something to do with its tendency to mince that makes it cheeky ... :wink2:
> 
> Steve


It was a bloody expensive one in the end Steve: £1.50 for what was a shop bought mince pie passed off as their own in a café. 2 passable coffees too.

It was a new place to us but we'll give the place a second go and maybe have a sandwich next time to see how that goes but definitely our second (or third) choice in Llandeilo I'd say.


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> The surgeon spent a long time looking all around and declared that, apart from a small polyp which he removed, it was all clear! Tumour has gone!


That sounds like the best Christmas present ever Pat!! Delighted for you both.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are off out to the local bottle bank in Brechfa this morning as we forgot to drop our glass off yesterday in Llandeilo. Our lad, who arrives this afternoon, drinks lager out of bottles so we need some room for the empties!

Whilst there we'll go for a walk in the forest in a different part to where we live. We'll take a flask of coffee with us: just the job after a walk.

After that it's back home. the lad arrives in the afternoon; pork to cook and beer to drink.

Have a good Xmas Eve folks.


----------



## patp

Bit of decompression today. I should buy wrapping paper and sticky tape to wrap the odd present that I have been able to buy. If Alan is reading this I have bought granddaughter a small electronic guitar 

This site in Kent (Bearsted) is noisy. We know this but it is very convenient and almost always has spaces due to the noise issues. There are main roads nearby and a rookery on site. This visit has thrown in some barking dogs! When we come to Kent again, in the summer, we will go elsewhere to find some peace and quiet. The rooks start much earlier in the summer.

Have forgotten to put in the van many "nice" clothes so we are thinking we might brave the shops and find a TK Maxx. But then again we may not.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Going down to Sainsbugs at some point, need to pick up drugs and there is sure to be something Liz has forgotten.


Virgin interweb is still down this morning so back to using the phone as a hotspot, not sure how far 4gb will go.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Whoopee, Sainsbugs was quiet, had all I wanted, and the interweb is back on now.


----------



## GMJ

Bore da, Nadolig Llawen!!

Good morning and very Merry Christmas to you all.

We have the normal day of cooking; present opening; debauchery; and the new Bond film on DVD to loo forward too.

The turkey will be going in the oven just before 7.00am and the first beer will be going in my stomach around 10.30am!

Please accept our best wishes for the season and we hope you all have a good - and safe - day.


----------



## raynipper

We are getting over the gut bloating extravagance and 70% mulled wine of last night to even contemplate more of the same today. I want the day off.!!!!
But luckily NO PRESENTS today.!!!

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Merry doodah to all.


----------



## patp

Merry Christmas to one and all.

We are summoned to breakfast at 9.30am. Haven't wrapped any presents yet (not that we bought that many and some of those got packed by the removal men and await being found at some time in the future).

We delivered the Norfolk Black (except it was a Lavender) Turkey and had a lovely afternoon with Granddaughter yesterday. 20 months old now and absolutely delightful. Looking forward to today and more of the same. Daughter's in-laws are coming to lunch so we will be six adults.

Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> ... NO PRESENTS today.!!!
> 
> Ray.


I was sort of in the same boat Ray but not thro choice. I bought 2 items after I returned from my trip, in November, for daughter n DIL.

Can I find them??! Had to apologise to my DIL today for delivering only half the pressie!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

I hope you had a nice day yesterday. We did despite missing our son who had his first Xmas alone with his bacon sarnies and pasta for his tea!

Today much of the same as yesterday really. Weather isn't too clever so nom walk out. Cold meats for lunch today and then we will watch a film this afternoon followed by some rugby to watch for me. Mrs GMJ got The Crown Series 4 for Xmas so she is quote happy watching that in the snug whilst I watch rugby: win win!!


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Morning all
> 
> I hope you had a nice day yesterday. We did despite missing our son who had his first Xmas alone with his bacon sarnies and pasta for his tea!
> 
> Today much of the same as yesterday really. Weather isn't too clever so nom walk out. Cold meats for lunch today and then we will watch a film this afternoon followed by some rugby to watch for me. Mrs GMJ got The Crown Series 4 for Xmas so she is quote happy watching that in the snug whilst I watch rugby: win win!!


What have I missed, why is,´t your son with you as planned?

Today I go with Lars to Poland foe him. to fill up with cheap diesel.

My house has been taken over :grin2:


----------



## Drew

What happened to your son Graham? I trust all is well with him.


----------



## patp

He tested positive for Covid, Jan 

We had a really lovely day yesterday. Lack of presents must be the theme this year as our daughter's were packed up with the house contents. This cost us dearly because Son in Law could only think of theatre tickets as an alternative so she got two tickets to see the Lion King as a consolation prize.

Granddaughter got lots of presents but was not overwhelmed. Of course the favourite present was the cheapest. It was a disco ball type gadget that cast pretty lights everywhere. Her big present was a balance bike. Such a good idea. She is not a fan of the cycle helmet that is an obligatory pre requisite


----------



## patp

More of the same today though Georgia might get a longer walk


----------



## GMJ

Yes he tested positive on Xmas Eve so plans were cancelled. We made the best of it but he had to put up with bacon sarnies and pasta for his food yesterday. 

He has been suffering from a cold for a week or so but testing negative. He had an Xmas meal with colleagues on 23rd and sat 3 seats away from a chap who tested positive. At the last count at least 6 people now have it. 

He feels a lot better today so only had a few days of heavy cold really. Very similar to last year when he got it.

As soon as he tests negative he can come down here. We have his pressies under the tree and I just massacred the turkey carcass and put enough meat in the freezer for a turkey dinner for us all and a second day, cold...so he can have a delayed Xmas.

Wont do our waistlines any good though having 2 Xmas'es but needs must....hard work but someone has to do it!!


----------



## JanHank

As he had Covid last year I assume he now has a different strain of the illness, has he had all the jabs Graham? 
Obviously not enough is known yet about second infections.
Did this bloke test positive and still go to the firms Christmas do? If he did he need lynching.


----------



## raynipper

Recovering AGAIN from overindulgence at the hands of Holiday INN.

Ray.


----------



## nickkdx

raynipper said:


> Recovering AGAIN from overindulgence at the hands of Holiday INN.
> 
> Ray.


Did they twist your arm 😉 or is it more you want to get your money's worth 🙂
Happy New Year to you both
Best wishes


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> As he had Covid last year I assume he now has a different strain of the illness, has he had all the jabs Graham?
> Obviously not enough is known yet about second infections.
> Did this bloke test positive and still go to the firms Christmas do? If he did he need lynching.


Yes he's had 3 jabs but the 3rd wasn't until the 21st Dec so wouldn't have had time to take effect. So 2 doses of covid and 3 jabs in 12 months. Unlucky I guess.

I have asked some questions regarding the colleague but we might never know the truth.

edited to add...

The colleague had been testing every day and was negative. He was double jabbed no booster as he is only 19.


----------



## raynipper

nickkdx said:


> Did they twist your arm 😉 or is it more you want to get your money's worth 🙂
> Happy New Year to you both Best wishes


Thanks N&M.
We certainly did get our monies worth and even our friends in the upper flat and who are used to hotel life on expenses remarked at how good the deal was.
The Executive Suite was vast with sea view balcony and the food just keep giving and enjoying the choices. I tried to sample everything but was beaten.
Hope the quiet coast where you are is not too blustery and we hope 2022 is better for us all N.:wink2:

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> The colleague had been testing every day and was negative.


As I understand it the LFTs are good at picking up heavy loads of the virus, not so good at lighter loads. Add that Omicron takes off about twice as fast as delta (2 days as opposed to 4-5) and you'd nearly need to be testing as you were walking into the restaurant! It seems the only way ATM is to stay clear altogether - as my daughter found to her cist after having lunch out a week or so ago. She was also boosted, and this is 2nd infection.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

It's the last day of the turkey today so it's turkey dupiaza for lunch today. I put a load of turkey in the freezer yesterday, for when our lad can come down for Christmas 2021 Mark 2! Whenever that will be...

On that front he feels back to normal now so his 'cold' has cleared up. Hopefully his new batch of tests will arrive in the post today/tomorrow so he can start testing to assess his progress.

Aside from that I expect Mrs GMJ to carry on watching The Crown series 4 whilst I trawl for some sport on the telly this afternoon.


----------



## dghr272

Now the Christmas decks have been cleared I've now time to explore 'Tinkercad', it's a free-of-charge, online 3D modeling program. Since it became available in 2011 it has become a popular platform for creating models for 3D printing.

Speaking to some of the grandkids over Christmas it appears I'll have plenty of help as some of them have been using it in school, sort of scotches the old saying, 'you can't teach an old dog new tricks'.

https://www.tinkercad.com/

Terry


----------



## patp

Will go take a look at the potential CL site with daughter after granddaughter's nap. Eat more leftovers. It was turkey curry yesterday


----------



## GMJ

We started eating our Xmas cake yesterday. Lordy...do not drive after eating that. I fed nearly a full bottle of brandy into it since October!! It tastes gorgeous, better than last year we reckon...


----------



## dghr272

GMJ said:


> We started eating our Xmas cake yesterday. Lordy...do not drive after eating that. I fed nearly a full bottle of brandy into it since October!! It tastes gorgeous, better than last year we reckon...


Ditto and combined with the boozey blackforest trifle we stay away from any naked flames.:surprise::grin2::grin2:

Terry


----------



## JanHank

I said goodbye to my friends at 11.35 this morning they arrived home at 6.35, 7 hours travelling, the temperature there is just below freezing, here it´s minus 4.3 so getting warmer. :grin2:
No Christmas cake, pudding, minced pies, turkey, sprouts (I had forgotten about them until this minute) no Yorkshire pudding, in fact no traditional English or German food was eaten here. Lasagne, Goulasch, Sauerbraten with Red Cabbage and Spätzle, fillet pork wrapped in bacon in a delicious sauce with rice and a mixed salad. Cakes, one Ines made, a Swiss roll with fudge filling and Astrid made a Tiramisu and they´re both gawn.
I have had a superb Weekend, the dogs and the people all made themselves at home and no awkward moments, no television, just enjoyed each others company and played Skyjo every day, it is very addictive, I haven´t met anyone that doesn´t enjoy playing it yet. 
Lars put up one of the alarms, the one that does smoke and carbon dioxide, the smoke alarm to go down here he needs the hammer drill to go through the concrete ceiling, Alex has that and he´s down the other end of the village, Lars said he could have brought his own if I´d said so. Never mind, I´ll get Alex to do it sometime.
It feels rather strange here with only Motley and me now.


----------



## patp

Took daughter, son in law and granddaughter out to lunch. I held my breath the whole time so fingers crossed it worked to keep Covid at bay. Had a look at the nearby piece of land (see other thread). Now back in the van with a cheeky glass of red.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Off food shopping this morning then Mrs GMJ has an appointment this afternoon so I'll take her to that. Good news yesterday, my lad tested negative so we'll give him a couple more days of (hopefully) negative testing and then he can come down for a delayed Xmas...

...what? more turkey!


----------



## patp

Back to work tomorrow so packing up and driving to Norfolk. Fingers crossed for us for the Dartford Tunnel!

Will seem strange to not unload the van when we get there.


----------



## JanHank

I won’t need to go shopping any more this year there’s enough in the freezer to last me 2 weeks or more, including milk.

I’ve woken with back ache this morning, too long lying in bed and not enough exercise for 3 days, including the exercise I usually have just walking round the house and garden, being waited on doesn’t do my back any good. I will be walking with the hoover and then with a duster in action this morning. I washed all the extra bed linen and towels used yesterday, life gets back to normal very quickly.


----------



## raynipper

After a local lunch we did this................................
https://www.google.com/maps/place/P...e!8m2!3d37.0899186!4d-8.3285446!14m1!1BCgIgAQ

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

If our lad tests negative for the 3rd day running he's coming down to see us today so we'll be doing Xmas all over again! 
Not great for the waistline but needs must.


----------



## patp

Not much planned apart from dog walks. 
Will go check the bungalow and put some heat on via a couple of electric radiators.
Start chasing people up to come and to the drains. They said we were a priority for the New Year.

I am a bit worried about a door order I made and now want to cancel. There is no answer from phone calls or emails before Christmas so might just cancel the credit card payment.


----------



## 242633

GMJ said:


> Morning all
> 
> If our lad tests negative for the 3rd day running he's coming down to see us today so we'll be doing Xmas all over again!
> Not great for the waistline but needs must.


'Travel broadens the mind, but xmas thickens the waistline' ... Or, 'Obesity is a great deal of food gone to waist ...' :wink2:

Steve


----------



## 242633

Looks like the delayed appointment to get the Ablemail AMT 12-2 Battery Relay/Charger and the B2B Charger [to protect the Alternator] might be back on for next Tuesday. Just need to find a nearby CL so that we can travel on Monday. Fingers crossed!

Steve


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a nice day yesterday seeing our son so he could have his Christmas albeit a late one. He has stayed overnight so we'll have another (repeat) Boxing Day today.


----------



## patp

Chris has a voucher for his favourite shop (Jarrolds) in Norwich. They have a, genuine, sale on so we might be brave and venture out to that. I quite like TK Maxx so might go there too. 

We do have to choose door handles (we do like to live life to the full  ) but that might not be possible in the city centre. Light fittings and floor coverings are also on the "still to be chosen" list along with blinds/curtains.


----------



## GMJ

I love a voucher me...I prefer a discount code but a voucher is the next best thing.

It's like free money


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It has been decided that we bears are going to bugger off oop norf tomorrow, only telling you so there's no need to send out the search party again   not going for long, I have to be back by the very latest on the 10th of Jan as I need to have a Covid swap at the ossy, Angiogram on the twelveteenth assuming nothing else happens to postpone it yet again, 3rd time lucky.

Spoke to the cardiologist this afto and he's put me on Beta Blockers.


----------



## patp

Good for you Kev!

Sale was rubbish. Managed to spend the voucher but only with a lot of determination. 

Had lunch in the YMCA cafe. Great idea as it trains their homeless young people in hospitality. Good food, cooked by a proper chef, and plenty of it


----------



## raynipper

Fog today and only 14c. Quite a change from the last few days.
Just walked 150m to the local market and bought 1kg clementine's €1.Then into a cafe for lunch all in €8.50 for the two of us inc drinks.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Mild today so very damp with thick fog. 
This is the first time I am going to blame the weather for how bad my arthritis is, all day I’ve had hip and lower back pain, normally once I get going my movement improves, but today it didn’t work so must be the dampness outside.l


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Fog today and only 14c. Quite a change from the last few days.
> Just walked 150m to the local market and bought 1kg clementine's €1.Then into a cafe for lunch all in €8.50 for the two of us inc drinks.
> 
> Ray.


Thought you weren't feeling well Ray?!?


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Our lad is leaving today after 2 days with us. It's been great having him here for his delayed Xmas but I think he gets a little bored after 2 days out in the sticks with the 'olds'! He's off early as he wants to get a haircut then he's off playing golf and after that, I think a night of Bacchanalian delights is in store for him at his rugby club for New Year Eve festivities!

We will be doing something much less exotic. Hopefully after filling him (and us) up with some bacon sarnies for breakfast, we'll get a walk out of the rain ever stops. Our decorator s coming round this afternoon to get a key and check on colours (we are having the master bedroom, lounge and all the doors in the bungalow painted). The idea was that he would do all this whilst we were in Spain but the way it's going we will still be in the UK I think!

We'll not be having a late night so will go to bed at our normal time. A real benefit of living rurally is that we wont be woken up at midnight by fireworks.

Happy New year everyone.


----------



## patp

The shopping trip yesterday was not entirely fruitless as I did manage to get my walking boots  An eye watering £220! I do, however, wear them twice daily every day of the year. They keep my feet warm, dry and, most importantly, pain free so they are worth it. For a brief moment I toyed with the idea of getting two pairs so that they get a chance to dry out and get some leather care onto them. My dad, however, was sitting on my shoulder saying "How much?!" so I didn't.

Today is a blank page. Possibly shopping? Failed to source the door handles yesterday so might have a go at that. Feel as though we should look at stuff in the sales for the bungalow but cannot summon much enthusiasm after seeing the offerings in one shop yesterday.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> It has been decided that we bears are going to bugger off oop norf tomorrow, only telling you so there's no need to send out the search party again   not going for long, I have to be back by the very latest on the 10th of Jan .


Hopefully this will be a good start to the new year for you Puddle, I wish you a carefree, breakdown free, with decent weather holiday. Best Wishes from Gert, I've left the rude bit out.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Well, that's 2021 finished with so bring on 2022...

Nothing much planned for today except a day of sloth. Cricket and rugby on the telly today with little else planned for me.


----------



## JanHank

Yesterday I drove down to check if the river had any ice floats left on it, not one, the temperature has risen so rapidly it's almost spring like. What I did discover is I can't walk with ease, again, I must have another trapped nerve in my spine, buddy nuisance, so no New Year's Day walk for me. I must get myself one of those walkers like this for when I have this trouble then I can have a sit down every 100 meters or so.
https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Mobiclin...41023106&sprefix=walking+trolly,aps,85&sr=8-6

:frown2: A bit look at me I'm an old woman, but if it helps who cares what it looks like, I certainly don't.


----------



## GMJ

My FiL loves his. He used it for the first time when he went to hospital the other week to have his knees X-rayed. He was fairly zipping around the pace according to my son who took him...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Happy new year every peep, we stayed at grey mares tail last night, very windy but very quiet, just two cars and one van.

Still dark here, but not too cold we were playing cards and doms til 9pm no heating on, only one led light on as we've not had the new relay fitted yet so the LB charges while driving, but we never waste electrickery in the van anyway.


Carry on.


----------



## patp

Jan, a good physio would give you specialised exercises to stop the pain keep returning. All about building up the muscles tendons and ligaments around the site of the pain to keep it from breaking out. I do mine regularly and they do work but Chris is not so conscientious and often has times when he is in a lot of pain.

I did the washing at the launderette yesterday and brought it back to the bungalow where the tumble dryer is stored. Left it going (eeek!) so it should be dry today if a little crumpled!

Had plans to go and look at door handles - we sure know how to live - but not sure the ironmongery place will be open. Got some carpet samples yesterday to will take them down to the bungalow to see what we think.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Jan, a good physio would give you specialised exercises to stop the pain keep returning.
> .


I have Arthritis in the lower spine Pat, it is inflammation that causes my pain not lack of muscle.


----------



## patp

So have I Jan. The muscles, ligaments and tendons support the spine and stop the arthritic bones rubbing against each other and causing pain.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We're just having coffee and cake in a nice little cafe in Selkirk.


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> A bit look at me I'm an old woman, but if it helps who cares what it looks like, I certainly don't.


Exactly, Jan! Great attitude! When the alternative is stuck inside, n no exercise, then it's a slippery slope downhill.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Had a nice roast beef lunch in the Cross Keys in Kelso now on the East Coast looking onto a big beach and some serious waves.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

I'm off food shopping this morning and then a last day of sloth before we return to reality tomorrow I think. I'm going to make some cottage pies after lunch (one for us ta and maybe a couple for the freezer) then I'll watch some rugby on the telly. Might get time to read some of the Sunday paper too.


----------



## patp

Not much on today. Try to get Chris to ask for help with jobs at the bungalow. We need to dig down to the water stop cock thingy and his usual partner in crime is nearly as old and crocked up as Chris is. Our farmer neighbour was on the case but has disappeared and Chris finds it hard to chase people up even though we are paying him.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Had a quiet night, off to Cragside later.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Had a quiet night, off to Cragside later.


It opens at 11 am :laugh: costalot.

The house reminds me of a row of houses being restored (the last time we were there) in the Czech republic


----------



## 242633

Van loading for the trip to the Scottish Borders tomorrow. Won't take Brunhilde out today to get diesel and gas refill, that can wait until tomorrow morning. Bit of a paradox, loading up supplies and kit, whilst stripping out as much of the upholstery and paraphernalia to give maximum room to have the work done. It's one of the few penalties of a 5.99m M/Home, in normal use, there's plenty of space for two of us, but, when access is needed to Battery Chargers, Leisure Batteries etc, there's nowhere to stow the kit away from the work area!


But it WILL be worth it, I keep telling myself that, and I'm almost convinced ... If the outcome is the abolition of the ceremonial 72 hour checks on the starter battery condition ...


Steve


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Had a quiet night, off to Cragside later.


Wasn't that the 1st house to have electricity? I found it a fascinating place. I wonder will you be allowed in the house in these covid days? Tho I did notice that our Mountstewart house was open the other day. 


marchie said:


> Bit of a paradox, loading up supplies and kit, whilst stripping out as much of the upholstery and paraphernalia to give maximum room to have the work done.
> 
> Steve


Will you be able to sleep comfortably without the upholstery Steve? Hope all goes well with the work - it seems a long time waiting.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> It opens at 11 am :laugh: costalot.
> 
> The house reminds me of a row of houses being restored (the last time we were there) in the Czech republic


Its our favourite house, we're NTS members since 2007 so free entry for us.

Doesn't look anything like a row of houses to us.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jiwawa said:


> Wasn't that the 1st house to have electricity? I found it a fascinating place. I wonder will you be allowed in the house in these covid days? Tho I did notice that our Mountstewart house was open the other day.
> 
> Will you be able to sleep comfortably without the upholstery Steve? Hope all goes well with the work - it seems a long time waiting.


Yes but just the cafe, ground floor and garden right now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just pulled into Hexham for the night, got into Tesco with 5 minutes left.


----------



## 242633

jiwawa said:


> Wasn't that the 1st house to have electricity? I found it a fascinating place. I wonder will you be allowed in the house in these covid days? Tho I did notice that our Mountstewart house was open the other day.
> 
> Will you be able to sleep comfortably without the upholstery Steve? Hope all goes well with the work - it seems a long time waiting.


We'll be taking the minimum upholstery with us, Jean, plus a large tarpaulin so that the swabs and seatbacks can be moved outside and wrapped up whilst the work is undertaken. The bed is a drop down so should be comfortable, he says, crossing fingers!

It's a case of missing the caravan. Had we still had Swifty, we would have folded the seats down in the car and thrown the upholstery inside during the work. 'Chuck it in the car, and close the tailgate quietly, everyone else has gone to bed ...' was the common phrase/sentence, laced with a few [loud] 'shushes'!

Steve


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Well that's the Xmas and New Year general debauchery over with for another year. The Xmas tree comes down this morning and I am restarting my exercises. That should be fun!! Over indulgence has meant that I put on a ruck of weight in the last week and a half so let the pain begin...

Aside from that if the weather holds we'll get a walk out and I might even be able to start repairing my lawn after the mole episode. If not the Sunday papers are calling.


----------



## raynipper

I'm off to see if I can get a gross of unsold mince pies and brandy butter at the English Food shop.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Apparently we're off to see if Hadrian has finished his wall yet.

It's 1900 years old (apparently) this year so there might (covid permitting) be a lot of events taking g place along its length.


----------



## patp

Carpenters are coming to fix skirting boards and architraves. Our lovely farmer neighbour came and levelled us off a spot for the van to park on yesterday. Still needs a membrane down and then a covering of some sort of hardcore laid before we can park there. Of course there are still all those little jobs to do like pump out some water to reach the stop cock so that we can have water.


----------



## GMJ

Exercises done and Xmas tree packed away. Coffee time now whilst watching some cricket then if the weather holds, some gardening time.


----------



## Drew

Graham, can you translate please. Could be Ger yr afon.


----------



## JanHank

Google translate says *Near The River* I imagine its the name of the bungalow drew, not _ Keep out_

Maybe Graham has a different interpretation.


----------



## GMJ

Literally it is 'near the river'(more correctly it should be Ger *yr* afon).

In English - Riverside

Drew: can I ask why you posted this or where it came from?


----------



## GMJ

In other news I managed 30 mins in the garden and now we have a thunder storm above us! Lightening followed by thunder in very quick order!!


----------



## Drew

GMJ said:


> Literally it is 'near the river'(more correctly it should be Ger *yr* afon).
> 
> In English - Riverside
> 
> Drew: can I ask why you posted this or where it came from?


We are in the process of funding a new home for a Grandson Graham, At the moment he lives in Gloucester but looking for a rural bungalow in Wales. This morning he sent us the picture, he liked the look of this one and asked for an opinion. When I saw the name I was curious, I Googled it and got the same result as Jan, not a name for a house I thought. Next best thing was to ask a Welshman, and as you had written your Christmas and New Year greetings in Welsh, you were the one to ask.


----------



## GMJ

Ta

If you believe in coincidences; the reason I asked is that it is the name of our bungalow too!


----------



## JanHank

What a coincidence Graham, there are a lot of rivers in Wales, our 2 white GSD´s loved it there.


----------



## Drew

*If you believe in coincidences; the reason I asked is that it is the name of our bungalow too!*

I certainly do Graham, in 1971 on an overland trip from Cape Town to the UK I befriended a New Zealand girl in the Serengeti in Tanzania, she and her friends were on their way to South Africa. In 1972 after playing rugby, I called into a pub in Colnbrook, Berkshire where I met the same girl from New Zealand.

In 1973 when working in Erzurum, Turkey, who did I meet for the third time? yes my New Zealand friend, she with her friends were on an overland trip from London through Turkey to???

Going back to my African trip I have another amazing coincidence, however I will keep that for another day as I have a lawn to cut.


----------



## jiwawa

I believe the reason why there are so many River Avons in UK is that when the Romans arrived and asked the locals what the river was called (neither speaking the other's language) they were told it was avon - which in the local language meant, simply, river.


----------



## GMJ

Afon in Welsh is pronounced with a 'v' sound instead of 'f'. Also it's not the hard 'a' of Avon or ape, but rather the soft 'a' of apple or ample.

The 'f' sound in English is 'ff' in Welsh....as in daffodil.


----------



## raynipper

Went for a walk and came back damaged.
Had to wear a mask and sun glass's. Soon glass's misted up and I was concerned about walking into something. So took the glass's off and not having any pockets stuck an arm down the neck of my jumper. Then it became too hot so pulled the jumper off over my head and the glass's gouged out a new furrow down my brow which bled profusely and made my wife laugh.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Went for a walk and came back damaged.
> Had to wear a mask and sun glass's. Soon glass's misted up and I was concerned about walking into something. So took the glass's off and not having any pockets stuck an arm down the neck of my jumper. Then it became too hot so pulled the jumper off over my head and the glass's gouged out a new furrow down my brow which bled profusely *and made my wife laugh*.
> 
> Ray.


...and indeed us too!


----------



## raynipper

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........... :surprise:

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Mind you I'm banging my head about Nat West right now and going round in pointless circles unable to even check my balance.
Heightened 'security' has made it impossible to access the account all the time they are trying to get us to use their 'Mobile App'.

Madness.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

After being prevented again from accessing my Nat West account even trying to use the Card Reader and current Debit card. 
Yes I carry the card reader but this time it again asks for a UK mobile even though my French one has been OK for years. So I talk to the digital assistant again and in the end I ask am I talking to a machine. I then get India and go round in circles again. But after getting really stroppy and saying I can't wait to get home and call the bank to let them know what bungling idiots they are .................................. suddenly I can access my account again????

It obviously pays to get abusive with Nat West.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I thought you were supposed to be away for a relaxing time Ray, doesn't sound as if its going too well so far.

I´m very relaxed, I´m at home >


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jan, I could handle it better at home with access to free phone and so far no need to change my French mobile number. The stress is the arbitrary way the banks levy a new security system upon you when they detect your not at home. The idea of holidays doesn't enter their minds.

Same as the UK Pensions Service return our duly signed 'Life Certs' as not good enough just as we leave home and state if they are not returned satisfactory in 8 weeks they will stop our pensions. They don't think we have a life outside their norm.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

May I suggest before you go away the next time, contact the bank from home and tell them where you are gallivanting orf to, it may help.


----------



## raynipper

Never needed it before. Why now?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Back to the pre Xmas routines now: cleaning the bungalow this morning; then exercises; then if the weather holds we'll go for a walk. Sunday papers to finish and cricket on the telly....

I managed to get some time in the garden yesterday flattening my lawn and filling in the mole holes. I also did some cutting back of dead stuff ready for the spring.


----------



## raynipper

Any more pics of dead moles hanging along the fence G.?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

No matey. I left the traps out for a week or so just in case but there was no more action. 

I removed them yesterday and stomped my lawn down where the destructive little sod had raised it due to its tunnelling. I used the soil from its hills to fill in the holes. I took a good hour or so to do all that.

The lawn looks pretty grim now but will recover however I'll be doing a good deal of seeding in the spring.


----------



## raynipper

I used to put the dead body back down the hole. Anytime later the corpse was pushed back out to the surface I know another one had moved in.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Ray, so sorry to hear your woes. I will swap with you if you like? You can come deal with all the utility companies and explain about not actually living in a house or having a supply from them. Won't be long before Council Tax people start on us and as for TV licencing! It is call centres that are the bane of our lives 

Got to go look at door handles today as we were not successful the other day. I have been trusted to go by myself. Also pick up a pump from my brother so that Chris can pump out the hole in the ground where the stop cock lies waiting to make a connection to the house.

We have a level spot next to the bungalow but it needs a load of hard core on it before we can move there. It needs a membrane first which we must get today. I managed to buy a couple of large off cuts of artificial grass (jealous Ray?) to lay around the van when we move it to the site. Then we will put up the wind breaks temporarily so that we can let Georgia out for wee wees without being attached to a lead. Hoping to build a garden wall one day..............


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Pat. I think not. Taking on your project is a real mammoth job at any age.
Our life is not too bad and I guess it's the minor aggravations and pointless annoyances that get to me now and again. But all manageable in the grand scheme of things.
'Change' is my enemy.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> 'Change' is my enemy.
> 
> Ray.


You´re going to be fighting a long war Ray, changes happen every day.


----------



## raynipper

Yes agree Jan. But pointless and annoying change gets to me. Apart from online annoyances just look at all the extra buttons fitted in cars today. Half we never use but are a distraction.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Yes agree Jan. But pointless and annoying change gets to me. Apart from online annoyances just look at all the extra buttons fitted in cars today. Half we never use but are a distraction.
> 
> Ray.


I haven´t looked at new cars since we bought the Forester in 2009, thats not too bad I know where most of the things are, electric windows are the worst or the best depends if you want to open them all from the same chair or realise you have left one open after getting out and locking the car.------ unlock car, get back in car put key in lock and turn enough to connect the electrics, close window, take key out get out lock car again, where as unlock, open door, wind up window, shut door and lock was a lot quicker.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> So I talk to the digital assistant again and in the end I ask am I talking to a machine.
> 
> Ray.


I've learned with digital assistants that if I just type in Agent whenever I feel as if I'm being let on a wild goose chase, or a roundabout, then I do get through to a person. It might take a few Agents!


----------



## Drew

JanHank said:


> I haven´t looked at new cars since we bought the Forester in 2009, thats not too bad I know where most of the things are, electric windows are the worst or the best depends if you want to open them all from the same chair or realise you have left one open after getting out and locking the car.------* unlock car, get back in car put key in lock and turn enough to connect the electrics, close window, take key out get out lock car again, where as unlock, open door, wind up window, shut door and lock was a lot quicker.*




Have you tried holing down the "Lock" button for a few seconds on your remote to close your windows or the "Open" button to open your widows?

On my car and many others the remote to open and close doors can also be used for the windows, as stated just press it for say five seconds, give it a try.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just having a coffee in Pickering, we stayed atop of the moors last night, then it rained then the temp dropped the van got really cold so we put the heating on, I woke in the ight freezing my bits off so put me woolly hat on, woke to find everything outside was iced up.


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> [/B]
> 
> Have you tried holing down the "Lock" button for a few seconds on your remote to close your windows or the "Open" button to open your widows?
> 
> On my car and many others the remote to open and close doors can also be used for the windows, as stated just press it for say five seconds, give it a try.


Just tried Drew, unfortunately not, the car is a 2008 model so maybe a newer one would. I won´t be buying a new car until I can no longer travel in the motorhome, then I´ll get an automatic and make sure it has that function.


----------



## GMJ

Just finished my exercises: God I'm knackered now. Too much Xmas excess....

Bungalow all clean and shiny too so it's watching cricket on the telly time until lunch then a walk in the forest I think.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Luncheoning in Malton, jacket spud n cheese.


----------



## 242633

Returned from out trip to Coldstream area of the Scottish Borders, having had the Vanbitz Battery Relay removed; an Ablemail AMT12 Relay/Charger that is designed to work with Lithium Batteries fitted, plus an Ablemail B2B Charger and a pair of USB Sockets fitted by David at Wildebus. We stayed overnight at Flodden Field [just a Car Park and a Rubbish Bin], and it was bitterly cold. So, turned the heating up last night to use some of the newly refilled bottle contents until the power went off for some 2 seconds [slow blink of the eye stuff]. Truma Control Panel Fault Code warning of low battery which is silly after both starter and leisure had been fully charged after the 85 miles drive from Fife.

Out into the pitch black darkness, trying to get a Starter Battery reading on a Multi Meter whilst holding my mobile phone for illumination, and Reading said fully charged, so back into the Van and checked the Leisure Battery App, 98% State of Charge. Retired to bed,having turned the Truma Heating Off for safety. Freezing cold night and a howling gale blowing through the Van interior. When I woke in a chilled state this morning, and poked my head outside, I discovered why the Van had been so cold ... In my panic over the power cut and the Truma 'Low Battery Level' warning, I had forgotten to drop the Bonnet shut, so it was wide open to the elements, and the nose was facing the wind ... Closing the bonnet, resetting the Truma Control Panel and firing up the heating made life more comfortable. With the Car Park being so remote, at least there was no risk of the neighbourhood Tea Leaf nicking the engine ...

No further entries accepted for this week's 'Wally of the Week' Award. It's mine, I tell you, all mine ...

Steve


----------



## jiwawa

Oh dear Steve....!

Hope the 12v issue doesn't return.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We have a scheduled power cut due at 9.30 which is going to last all day. Western Power are doing some work on the HV lines around here. Therefore we are off out this morning and going to Bridgend so Mrs GMJ can go and see her mother at her mothers nursing home. There is a shopping outlet mall at Bridgend so we'll have a look in there afterwards and have some lunch too. Then it'll be a leisurely drive home, stopping for a cup of tea somewhere as the power isn't due back on until 3.30.

Yesterday we sadly decided to postpone our Spanish trip which was due to start next week. I rebooked the tunnel for a date in September which we can change back when we know when we are going. I contacted all the campsites and hopefully they will hold any deposits for us as we are determined to go this year, as soon as we can.

In other news we booked a short trip to Cheltenham and then to Cardiff, starting next week. we'll catch up with the FiL and just do a bit of sight seeing etc. It's no compensation for missing Spain but at least it's a trip out...


----------



## patp

Sorry to hear that Graham. We made the same decision earlier on this winter.

The Openreach guy should be here this morning but I am not holding my breath as I had an email saying that BT have cancelled our order because they could not get hold of us! This from the company that sends about fifty "update" texts every time you talk to them. We get a signal now that we are in the van. They used to send all these texts when we had no signal! No update texts this time so I assume that they have the wrong number or something??? Anyways we will be there to meet them in case Openreach did not get all the update texts and turn up anyway! Honestly you couldn't make it up with these utility companies


----------



## jiwawa

Gee, I'd be losing the will to live by now Pat!!


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> Gee, I'd be losing the will to live by now Pat!!


I did suggest there should be a firm you can go to who will sort all this out for people who are building or even moving house, could be a good little earner.

As I am having trouble with my legs I have booked one of my boys to come and take all the Christmas stuff upstairs out of my way.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just back home with a cuppa, not a bad few days TBH, last two night were ice on the ground freezing, had to put the heater on this morning for a bit while we had breakfast then went around Knaresborough, but nowhere to park so headed home, the days have been really nice, blue sunny skies but cold, only had a bit of drizzle one day, great for this time of year.


Water and fire worked as they should, pump okay, even the fridge decided to play nice after day one, dunno why, the only issue was lack of volts in the battery but we came home with 12.4v left, we got a cob light/torch at the NT shop which lit the van up on 3 AAA batteries for 4 days, we did have one MR16 LED lit but it was a 5w type, I'd rather have the 1w, and have all four on for a better spread of light, the very worst part of the whole week was the really dumb control panel as it seemed to be random what lights would come on, so my project next is to get into the wiring and put the main lights on their own separately powered and switched circuit direct from the LB then I a light fails I know where to start looking.


----------



## GMJ

I'm not sure if a 'Like' is appropriate Kev but it's for the fact that you had a nice few days away.









Our power came back on at 3.40 so only 40 mins late. We had our day out in Bridgend: coffee at the motorway services en route; Mrs GMJ saw her mother; and we went to Nando's for lunch. We worked out we hadn't been in one for over 10 years! I am partial to their extra hot chicken!

We had a wander around the outlet mall too and went in a few clothes shops but nothing took our fancy tbh. Following patp's suggestion about something for the kitchen for my birthday, We also went in Le Creuset shop too


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Nothing much planned for today and after hearing the news about Tugboat, I'm quite pleased about that really.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz has to go for a PCR test at 09:30 so I'm up and at it early, only to find virgin is down so I'm having to use the phone as a hot spot for the laptop yet again, see how it goes for 24 hours was the option I got when ringing them, time to ditch them again I think.


----------



## jiwawa

Taking down the decorations now I'm quite sure the wise men have found their way!!


----------



## JanHank

I have been taking down the decorations over the last 3 days, bit by bit and today Mario came and took them and the tree upstairs, when I can climb the stairs again I will pack them away.

Suffering with heart burn this morning, coming out in sympathy for tugs maybe.


----------



## raynipper

Just been checking out our new neighbours about 200m from us.






Ray.


----------



## GMJ

What's that video all about Ray. It just looks as though they were doing some footings...


----------



## raynipper

Sorry G, wrong plot. Try this........... 




Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Very nice indeed. Not my cup of tea but very nice.


----------



## raynipper

Can't see any prices but as they are prime position betwixt town and bird sanctuary I imagine near €1.5 million.
We are 2 to 300m along from them looking out at the same sea. Great for the winter months but I don't know about high season.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Can't see any prices but as they are prime position betwixt town and bird sanctuary *I imagine near €1.5 million.*
> We are 2 to 300m along from them looking out at the same sea. Great for the winter months but I don't know about high season.
> 
> Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Just been checking out our new neighbours about 200m from us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray.


All that but can´t afford a modern camera 
I´ll give it a miss, too clinical looking.


----------



## raynipper

How about this Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> How about this Jan.
> 
> Ray.


Don´t like olives.

A very funny thing has happened to me since Hans died, I used to like fish, Hans didn´t, the only fish he enjoyed was tinned Tuna or herring in tomato sauce or bratherring , since he died I am completely off fish (except tinned tuna) even though the thought of English fish and chips appeals to me I wonder if I would still enjoy them.

The rest looks OK


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cod mornay.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Cod mornay.


What about it?


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> How about this Jan.
> 
> Ray.


We always miss out on these meal deals when abroad as its too much food for us, having all those courses.


----------



## patp

Well, the flippin' engineer failed to materialise! Poor old Chris was down at the freezing cold site from 8am waiting for him. I phoned them at about 10.30am and they said the job had, indeed, been cancelled. I ripped into them and got put through to the fibre team who are, usually, very good (and I am getting to be an expert on BT call handlers!) She did look into it thoroughly and told me that Openreach have an open job logged to be completed by 19th January. There were two reference numbers for different jobs and she had no explanation as to why that was. Last time this kind of cack up occurred they credited my account. We will see. Good job I started all these negotiations in good time.

Went for a massage today and, not surprisingly, all my neck and shoulder muscles are in knots


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Mrs GMJ has an appointment to get her hair done today in Llandeilo so I'll take her and run a few errands whilst in there. After that not much else planned for the rest of the day. If the deluge ever stops I do need to wash the car and the MH but little chance today probably.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nowt planned but to stay warm, van and car needed washing for ages, and they'll stay that way too.


----------



## patp

Might risk a trip to the launderette  It has to be in the morning so that we can use our tumble dryer in the bungalow.

Chris achieved a milestone yesterday by installing the pipe connection to connect the stopcock on the water main  He just has to enclose it in a lockable box of some sort (who steals water?) because them's the regulations. Now I'm worried about him because he is coughing. He feels well so fingers crossed.


----------



## jiwawa

Fingers crossed too Pat. Never before has the phrase 'just a wee cough' carried so much dread!


----------



## GMJ

I managed to jet wash the car in between showers. Mind you given the muck on the roads around here it's probably a wasted effort. I gave it a good clean inside as well as we are taking the fil out in it next week.

It's too late to start cleaning the MH now so I'll have to find an hour without rain between now and Monday afternoon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> It's too late to start cleaning the MH now so I'll have to find an hour without rain between now and Monday afternoon.


An hour, a whole hour, it takes me a few seconds to walk past it then I can't see it, can't see it from inside either.


----------



## GMJ

I just feel guilty letting it sit there looking a bit grubby when we have such good times away in it. We clean the inside after every trip as soon as we have emptied out our stuff. It's a pain after a long drive but then it's done and not hanging over us.


----------



## raynipper

I have been trying to help a friend in Normandy.
We now have a widow in Normandy who has sold her house and contents to move to Spain. Just as she is within a week of leaving for Florida and selling another house there and before coming back and driving to Spain her phone line and internet is 'down' this whole week.
She can't access mail, printer, documents, flight details, covid regs, etc. etc. Her HP 555 printer won't access her Apple computer via a USB cable only Wi Fi. 

So I have been finding and sending stuff to her Whatsapp account to try and help but it's not working very well.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Ray, tell her I feel her pain after we got cut off completely a few months ago 

As a change from battling with BT I have been having a "discussion" with Anglian Water. Is it so hard to understand that we just want a water supply to fill and test the underfloor heating? They refuse to let us have a "temporary" supply which is what it was always called for building sites. Apparently they will not turn it on until every tap and toilet in the whole bungalow is fully connected! Aaaargh! Finally persuaded them that we need a supply for when we park the van outside and move in to it there. They *saythat they will send an engineer next Thursday. Not holding my breath.*


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm going to let lizs son Sam wash it, not doing inside until after I've had all the mods done.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Nothing much planned for today especially outdoors as it's forecast for rain for most of it. Oh well: cricket and rugby on the telly so that'll have to do.


----------



## raynipper

At least you can plan G cos it's coming.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Was going to run a whole load of cardboard to the tip. As it is raining no sure if I will go. Then I am going to look at a second hand but still in its box electric towel radiator in Norwich. I will try not to take Chris because he gets embarrassed if you don't buy something that you go to look at.

Might be racing on the telly if the meetings are not abandoned


----------



## JanHank

Over here all houses have a big blue bin to put cardboard and paper in and it’s collected once a month. Recycling stuff is either a yellow bag or a yellow bin, I don’t have the yellow bin, any other household rubbish a black bin a nd for people who don’t have a big enough garden for compost a big green bin for garden rubbish, these bins collected every 2 weeks. Nobody needs to take anything anywhere.

I’ll think of something to do when I get up, it depends on how well my legs are working, it’s gradually improving over the last couple of days thank goodness.


----------



## greygit

On the subject of legs , my leg/hip is a lot better so I'm again riding my bike but only on short trips and on good surfaces.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We have a black bin for recycle, brown bin for gardin, and a green bin for general. in Leeds it was green for recycling (logical) and black for household, took us ages to get it right.


----------



## GMJ

Black bags (which we buy) - for general refuse - collected fortnightly.

Blue bags (which the council provide) - for mixed recycling with no glass - collected fortnightly on the weeks in between the black bags.
.
Food caddy for food, peelings etc - provided - collected every week.

Green bin for garden waste - £45 per year - collected fortnightly between March - Nov only.

Glass - we have to take to a receptacle (nearest one 4.5 miles away).


----------



## raynipper

Far too complex for me to master G and Kev. Glass and the rest is my motto.

Ray.


----------



## patp

We do have bins for cardboard and other recycling but these are huge boxes that came with building supplies. I could spend time cutting them down to fit in our domestic bin but it is not far to the recycling centre.
Of course there is Chris's preferred option of a box of matches!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Burning is not good of course, but I lay my large boxes about let the rain or a hose soften them then put them in the recycling bin at home.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Far too complex for me to master G and Kev. Glass and the rest is my motto.
> 
> Ray.


It's like anything I guess Ray, you get used t it after a while.

There is talk of glass collections starting and black bags going out to 3 weekly collections. We are only allowed 3 bags per fortnight now, which isn't a problem for us but could be with a family with a baby I think.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The glass thing is an odd one as it is probably the oldest and easiest to recycle, Leeds won't take it but Bradford does, surely it's a bit of a money-spinner once sorted into the right colours for the council.


----------



## GMJ

I agree Kev. It was taken in other parts of the country where we lived but not here. Unless its Xmas or our son comes to visit, we don't go through much glass tbh as neither of us drink wine (unless its Xmas) and most of my beer is in cans.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ugh!! cans!! heathen, I stopped drinking from bottles and cans years ago when I saw rats running over them outside a supermarket.


----------



## GMJ

As you said on the other thread Kev...we all like different things or else you'd have been bumped off years ago!

Cans come in cardboard boxes now anyway grandad, so we can save the planet one beer at a time!

Rich that: a Yorkie calling anyone a heathen mind!


----------



## patp

The only kerbside collection we don't have is food waste. We compost ours. Daughter in rural Kent gets her food waste collected, along with all other waste, from kerbside.

Kev, I didn't think they would want cardboard once it got wet?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> As you said on the other thread Kev...we all like different things or else you'd have been bumped off years ago!
> 
> Cans come in cardboard boxes now anyway grandad, so we can save the planet one beer at a time!
> 
> Rich that: a Yorkie calling anyone a heathen mind!


Ah yes they do and of course, the rat is incapable of running over cardboard, hurts their feet


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> The only kerbside collection we don't have is food waste. We compost ours. Daughter in rural Kent gets her food waste collected, along with all other waste, from kerbside.
> 
> Kev, I didn't think they would want cardboard once it got wet?


All paper/cardboard is thrown into a big drum and water added then mulched up and then recreated into whatever they need, usually more boxes due to colours.


----------



## GMJ

No but they would be in large 'outers' and I don't drink from the cardboard do I....

Do rats distinguish between bottles and cans of beer as opposed to other foodstuff containers, when they run over stuff? Do they avoid bottles and cans of food as a matter of course? If not, you'd best stop using supermarkets Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No need G, I have this bird who washes cans and bottles and also fresh fruit. in fact these days it may even have saved our lives, same with anything we wear or sleep in, I'm sure she'd wash me if I wasn't so nippy on my feet  : 

Fortunately we found that after a few days we had a normal lifestyle after giving the (expensive) demon drink.


----------



## GMJ

I didn't know you were a teetotaller Kev. I have a weekly treat on a Sunday afternoon: a few beers watching the rugby on telly. I used to drink it every night but since I had covid and lost a good deal of weight (53lbs last year!!) I now mostly keep off it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not teatotal G, we just got fed up of drinking as an activity, we do still drink with a meal or with friends, but we don't buy it in or go to the pub as a habit, I think there might be a couple of Buds in the fridge.


----------



## GMJ

I'm with you. Similar to us: Mrs GMJ has 3 x G&T's over a weekend (Fri, Sat and Sun). We don't pub it really...maybe once a month/2 months to our village pub but to eat early on and home by 7 o'clock normally.

I found that I was drinking a few beers every night and it became a routine or habit hence I stopped. I'm happy with the effect on my waistline and bank balance tbh.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Off food shopping this morning. Then it'll be Sunday papers and watching rugby later for me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Covid test in 90 minutes.


----------



## GMJ

Let us know how many questions you get right Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You are deffo pushing your luck you van washing energizer bunny tarty tart face.


I am finally back on line again, effin Virgin down again when we got up, 23rd Dec, and 6,7,9, Jan all down days.

Dunno what we can do about it though.


Been for Covid swab, easy peasy just sit in the car and they come out to you hope it's neg or this bloody Angiogram might never get done.


----------



## GMJ

Mrs GMJ is feeling a bit rank so she has just taken one...

watch this space...


----------



## GMJ

I managed to dodge the showers for 45 mins so washed the MH...for all the good it'll do when we set off on Tuesday as the roads are minging!


----------



## GMJ

Mrs GMJ just got a negative on her covid test - phew!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Mrs GMJ is feeling a bit rank so she has just taken one...
> 
> watch this space...


I hope the poor woman is okay.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks Kev

She had her monthly meds injection on Friday so its probably a reaction to that as it's only her second month on it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good, she has enough to cope with, with you bounding around like a 3-year-old cooking washing cleaning exercising poor lass must be worn out watching you.


----------



## GMJ

Someone has to do it Kev.

I keep telling I'm following her "orders" or "instructions" or "commandments"...that winds her up!


----------



## patp

I slept right through to 6.30am! Chris joined me for a dog walk so we could not go further than the village shop to get the Sunday paper. Popped in to the bungalow after coffee and loaded up all the cardboard and took it to the tip. No one moaned at us either. Measured up for an electric towel rail that I bought on FB Marketplace. It is very good quality and never even been unpacked. I am going to search to see if I can get another one for another bathroom. It is a Zehnder Sfera. The lady could not get an electrician to fit it at the end of her bath. I would even be prepared to pay full price for it I like it so much


----------



## Drew

Measured up for an* electric towel rail* that I bought on FB Marketplace. It is very good quality and never even been unpacked. I am going to search to see if I can get another one for another bathroom. It is a Zehnder Sfera. *The lady could not get an electrician to fit it at the end of her bath*.

Whilst it is not illegal to have a 13a power supply in your bath/shower room, there are technical standards that make it impossible in most bathrooms. Sockets are allowed in British bathrooms provided they are 3 meters or more away from the water sources (taps in the sink or bath as well as showers)


----------



## raynipper

Aren't outlets and hard wired electrical appliances treated differently in bathrooms Drew? 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'd not take advice on household electrical rules and regs on a forum, it's a working sparky job in kitchens and bathrooms


----------



## raynipper

Mine was a question Kev as it's 40 years since I was an electrician. In fact 55 years since active. 

Ray.


----------



## Drew

Hence the reason I highlighted what Pat had written.

Measured up for an *electric towel rail* that I bought on FB Marketplace. It is very good quality and never even been unpacked. I am going to search to see if I can get another one for another bathroom. It is a Zehnder Sfera.* The lady could not get an electrician to fit it at the end of her bath.*


----------



## GMJ

I believe bathrooms etc are zoned now and what is/not allowed under current regs are covered by this zoning.


----------



## patp

I take your point. Our sparky has fitted the proper socket to accommodate the electric towel rails in each bathroom.


----------



## GMJ

We had our dual fuel towel rail wired through the wall and into our bedroom and then to a switched spur. We leave it switched on at the wall (as its behind our bed!) and just control it via the rail itself and only use it in the summer when the heating isn't on.


----------



## JanHank

Glad the towel rail is sorted. 

I have had a nice day, first I was able to walk my 1/4 of the village be it very slowly, but I made it, tonight I climbed the stairs ( with a bit of difficulty, but I did it) to check the boiler so even bigger progress.
Alex came to see me this afternoon and I said I need the walking frame with wheels for times like this, he WhatsApped me when he got home with an advert in the local eBay, there is one in the next town being sold in very good condition for 20€ he will get it for me he says, I hope it will still be there.
I have booked another outing with my Facebook US motorhome lot for September, at the Mosel, I already have one in June booked for Falkensteinsee and then another for Easter in Sandstedt. It’s going to be another good year, I can feel it in my water >


----------



## jiwawa

Glad to hear your mobility is improving Jan - need to keep you oiled up for all these trips!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

I'll be plugging the MH in this morning and putting some water in to recharge the boiler, as we are off on an 11 night trip away tomorrow to Cheltenham and Cardiff. 

France and Spain would have been better but there we are...

I also need to make the bed up and will load up as much as possible (our clothes and food etc) and hopefully dodge the (inevitable) showers!

This afternoon I'll probably just catch up on yesterday's newspapers.


----------



## patp

Carpet man coming today to check some measurements. No where near ready but you have keep ahead in this game!
I need to order door handles - how exciting is that?! Even more exciting when some have be two sided and some only one sided (cupboards). You would not believe the range there is out there.
At some stage I have to find a bath. I want a shorter than average bath so that I don't slip under the water and drown meself  I don't want one on legs because of the difficulty cleaning under it. Harder than it sounds. Again too much choice to wade through.


----------



## JanHank

Occasionally I still think about moving to a smaller house, but then I read your posts Pat and remember what a dreadful job it was finding things we liked over here, carpets, curtain material even wallpaper that we liked, then finding workmen who would do what Hans wanted not the ones who “but we always do it this way”. 2 carpenters came from Poland, one for inside doors the other for the furniture, our brass door and draw handles we found a supplier, went to the shop which was some miles away, they had a catalogue so after our original purchase the rest were bought to us by the postman. All inside doors are sliding so no handles, they are built in. 
You didn’t need to know all that, I’m just reminiscing out loud.:grin2:


----------



## patp

We are never moving again! Mind you we do talk about one of those retirement apartments on an estate where everything is done for you and you can walk the dog straight from the door


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

can't do owt at all now, I have to self isolate until after the Angiogram on Wedely.


----------



## GMJ

We said the same when we moved here in 2018 Pat but now occasionally talk does swing around to somewhere smaller; maybe a retirement place with wardens etc.

Long way to go until that though.

We have both said that if something happened to one or other of us - heaven forbid - we would both move: Mrs GMJ to be nearer her boys and I would probably move back to my childhood village.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> We said the same when we moved here in 2018 Pat but now occasionally talk does swing around to somewhere smaller; maybe a retirement place with wardens etc.
> 
> Long way to go until that though.
> 
> We have both said that if something happened to one or other of us - heaven forbid - we would both move: Mrs GMJ to be nearer her boys and I would probably move back to my childhood village.


Personally I think you should move to a place that has less rain G. :grin2:


----------



## GMJ

It's a fair point well made Jan. 

The benefit is though that everywhere is so verdant and green and it truly is beautiful and can be breath-taking around here.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> It's a fair point well made Jan.
> 
> The benefit is though that everywhere is so verdant and green and it truly is beautiful and can be breath-taking around here.


Hence young Toms Green, green grass of home.

There aren´t many smart good looking pop stars like wot there used to woz. Mind you, he never gave me butterflies.






Looks as if you have to click on WATCH ON YOUTUBE


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

He never did much for me either.


----------



## baldlygo

Pudsey_Bear said:


> He never did much for me either.


That's not unusual

Sorry -someone had to post that :wink2::wink2:


----------



## GMJ




----------



## JanHank

My new sports car arrived this afternoon :laugh:

Drives well, folds easily cost 20€


----------



## raynipper

If it keeps you mobile Jan then great news.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> If it keeps you mobile Jan then great news.
> 
> Ray.


It´s arrived just at the end of this bout, I am now able to walk a half decent distance, it will get even better as it always does, but when, not if, it happens again I will have support to take my little man further than a couple of hundred meters.:smile2:


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Today we were supposed to be setting off on the first day of our 2 month trip to Spain. Instead we will be setting off on our 11 night trip to Cheltenham and Cardiff! Never mind.

Just got to put the fresh food in the fridge and we'll be away. We haven't a great deal planned: itomorrow we'll be seeing the FiL and taking him for a haircut and we'll be meeting our son for a meal too. On Friday seeing our old neighbours from Cirencester who moved to Cheltenham (he is a Rev...the most irreverent reverend you could meet!)

In Cardiff we plan a few day trips. We are taking the car so if the weather holds we'll go to St Fagans National Museum of History which is mainly outdoors so safer; and we'll also go to Barry Island as I used to live in Barry as a teenager and haven't been back for years. The e-bikes are on board so again, weather permitting, we'll get out on them. The Cardiff Campsite is in Bute Park which is large and cycle friendly. There is also a cycle path that goes all the way up to Castell Coch, which is all non-road so maybe we'll see how far we can get up that. We are not planning on spending much time in Cardiff city centre for safety reasons.


----------



## JanHank

Trying out the new E-Type this morning :grin2: I’ll report on the performance later.


----------



## GMJ

MH all ready and packed. I just ned to put the router in now.

Waiting on Mrs GMJ as she washed her hair to day...something I do everyday tbh so I can't see what the fuss is all about


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Trying out the new E-Type this morning :grin2: I'll report on the performance later.


I'll probably get one at some point, but long term I have my eye out for a small folding lightweight electric mobility scooter thing which will fit through the hab door and sit just inside it, my main reason is we both like to get out of the van in towns and villages to explore etc, and it is getting more difficult each time we go away, and it's not fair on Liz so needs must, but the cost is horrendous so it would have to be a used one and not too heavy as I'm not supposed to lift anything.


----------



## raynipper

Just popped out and walked to get two more 5L boxes of local supermarket red wine at €5.68 each and because we have the loyalty card €1.18 off. So 10L at €10. Keeps me fit as next time I might bring the water back.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just got a little delivery, I suppose we all did it, but before supermarkets etc stopped giving away the thin shopping bags, we usually kept a few for use as rubbish bin liners in the van, anyway we ran out last time away so I wondered if I could just buy some as I don't care to use actual bin liners, anyhoo I got these.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143990546664?var=443267673491&hash=item21868160e8:g:fFwAAOSwqKZgHFZ0


----------



## raynipper

We use fruit and veg bags for rubbish and reusable carrying bags to bring them home.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

even our chippy started charging 10p for a bag last week, it is a stout paper one though.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Just popped out and walked to get two more 5L boxes of local supermarket red wine at €5.68 each and because we have the loyalty card €1.18 off. So 10L at €10. Keeps me fit as next time I might bring the water back.
> 
> Ray.


I hope you´re not watering down the wine for visitors Raymond.

So I´ve had the trial run, I walked a good deal further than yesterday, but then again the pain is on it´s way out now. Bit of a hard ride, there are no springs on this, I don´t know if any of them do have springs, I will investigate. At least today Motley saw his Pal Baron which pleased them both.
I need a bigger clip on the side to hold the sh!t shovel, the handle is thicker than a walking stick because it won´t go in the clip. Also needs a bag, but for 20€ its a super bargain, place to sit and it folds easy to put in the car or van.


----------



## patp

Off to pick up the door handles and try to make them understand the other bits of ironmongery we need to go with them.

Bit concerned that the people who bought our old house have started on the dreaded "could you pop round and look at ..." They are a nice couple but I think I pick up a "neediness" from them. The drains have blocked so they say they have rods but need Chris to tell them what to do! They invited us round for a cup of tea by text the other day and I am pretending I did not get it. Firstly I do not want to see someone else in my home of forty years and secondly I am avoiding all the questions about all the workings of the heating/plumbing/cooker etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Our last house was a bit unorthodox in the way it was wired and plumbed for instance the kitchen sink was in the centre of the house so the waste had to go through a wall, under the new stairs (loft conversion) and then another wall into the bathroom and under the bath then out to the outside, it also had a one-way vent on it so it didn't vacuum and stop running, the bathroom was the old kitchen so had it's own stop taps etc, and the old bathroom became a utility room so it too had stop taps so I created some drawings with picture and printed them off with instructions and stuck them in each of the access panels, I still got calls and had to go round twice to explain, not a biggy really, the worst thing is we left any spare keys in a kitchen drawer but they still managed to lose the one key for the french windows, cost them a new set of doors as he tried to DIY it instead of getting a locksmith in.


----------



## 242633

Been playing with the Ablemail Battery relay/Charger and worked out how to force the Leisure Battery to provide current to the starter battery when either or both are below their State of Charge threshold. Managed to bring the starter battery SOC up by almost 0.7v by connecting a supplemental lead which should be OK to leave in situ, and the Solar Panel has generated 70Wh of leisure battery today in the rare Winter Sun, so was able to undertake external monitoring, aka standing in the Sun, to keep tabs on the new setup ...


Putting the upholstery back into the M/Home wasn't quite so much fun, so I've saved a couple of bits and pieces for tomorrow ...


Steve


----------



## patp

Blimey Kev. I might remind the new owners of that if they ever complain. Chris said they were fine when he got there, just needed guidance. Estate agent told us not to exchange mobile numbers.


----------



## 242633

The Leisure Battery survived the 16 hours+ of pulsing a 3A charge to the Starter Battery in an unchanged SOC. 13.28v according to the App. After I've finished my coffee, I'll wander outside and check the Starter Battery SOC to get a better idea of the metered level for both batteries to use as a base level for when the inevitable battery deterioration starts, but I hope this will be at least a couple of years hence ... The Lithium Battery has a 10 year guarantee and should be good for at least 500 cycles before performance begins to tail off. It is almost 6 months old and completed its 2nd cycle yesterday ...


Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have ordered a couple of USB chargers to plug into the dash and hab they display amps and volts.


I next but one in the queue for the angiogram.


----------



## patp

Good Luck Kev.

Sorting out some washing for another launderette run tomorrow. Needs to be early am to get it home and into the tumble dryer. The launderette machines do not seem to spin as well as the home machine. I suppose they make more money on their tumble dryers? 
Must get on to local council who have sent us a demand for council tax for the old house. This is in spite of me telling them, in great detail, about our move out of the house and into a caravan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Back home, one artery 100% blocked and another partially blocked, there was something else but they couldn't read the notes and he had left the hospital, there will be a meeting next week to discuss the next move, I assume a stent but might be more intrusive, there were four of us in the ward, two had to stay in, and one went home, but he was very unhappy, I have never seen anyone so out of breath just from going to the loo, he's already had all the lung investigations and found nothing and they told him today he had a healthy heart, poor bugger doesn't which way to go next.


----------



## patp

Are you still there Kev? I assume they kept you in to do an urgent stent?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Are you still there Kev? I assume they kept you in to do an urgent stent?


not another one I have to teach the art of reading to  

Yes back home Pat, just have to wait n see.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Are you still there Kev? I assume they kept you in to do an urgent stent?


He started off with "back home " Pat.

Kev, I hope you get seen to quickly.


----------



## patp

Sorry. I counted four of you there. Two kept in and one went home. Then I wondered which you were  I can't believe they sent you home! A stent does not take that long to insert for goodness sake.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Stents are not done there Pat, and they need to discuss the best way forward.


----------



## jiwawa

Hope they get you sorted soon Kev. At least they now know what the job entails!


----------



## patp

We have water! The engineer that came and inspected Chris's stand pipe was the same one that came all that time ago when we started the whole project and found that solid gold water main slap bang in the middle of the plot.

Chased up our order of 13 internal doors only to find that they were on their way! ETA was 4.15 so still light enough to unload the lorry. Not enough notice for the carpenters, however, who wanted to be there to check each item carefully. Lorry turned up at 5.30 and was too big to risk reversing down our track. Off loaded them from his lorry to our truck and then from our truck to the bungalow. The driver did give us a hand. Both us collapsed when we got back to the van as we had already done a full day's work before he arrived.

Not much on today thank goodness. Might be racing on the telly if the courses are not all waterlogged or frozen.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

How's Chris doing, not had full update for a while unless I missed it.


----------



## raynipper

General market today just 150m from our apartment. Two Sae Bass cleaned and ready €9.50.

Ray.


----------



## 242633

Over 1.5 hours wasted dealing with the idiots at Eon. No Meter Reading request received, Estimated Bill arrives, with notification that Direct Debit reduces by 33% wef February. Checked meters and actual usage even lower, BUT January to March Fife temperatures colder than September to December, so try to keep Direct Debi unchanged. 'Contact Us' response, so used Live Chat, initially with ChatBot 'Make complaint' reason. 'Why do you want to contact us?' response ///'Make a complaint' /// 'Do you need to speak to an Advisor?' ... 'Yes, you moronic robot'

Some 20 minutes later, Advisor [Indian Contact Centre?] on Live Chat, I give Meter Readings, and it takes Advisor over 10 minutes to update records. 'I need to alter Direct Debit to keep original amount' 'I'll find out how you can do this' ... About 15 minutes later, 'You will be able to change Direct Debit by using 'Manage my direct Debit' automated system [why did it take 'Advisor' 15 mins to find this answer?]. Complaint logged and I sign off Live Chat to 'Manage my Direct Debit', BUT, the 'System' response is ... 'The amount is too high, you will have to contact us ...'

Ring 0345 Helpline at 10:36am 'Our offices are closed. You can use Live Chat or dial Emergency Number for Gas Leaks or Supply Failures' ... Back onto Live Chat and get through to same Advisor [just 1 working today?], after my 3 'Make a Complaint' exchanges with the ChatBot ... 'Your 'System' won't ;etme change the Direct Debit back to the original amount. Says I have to speak to you ...' 'I cannot change the Direct Debit for you, you will have to wait until 28th February to do so ...'

'So, I have made about 8 requests to change my Direct Debit, your system says I have to speak to you and you tell me that you cannot change it, and I must contact you yet again on 28th February to make the change?' ... 'No, you do not have to contact us. You can use the automated system ...'

'But that means I still have to contact Eon, otherwise the Direct Debit will be changed ....' 'No, you will not have to contact us, you will be using Eon's automated system yourself ....' ''But, with respect, in legal terms, to change the Direct debit back to the original amount, I must still contact Eon, otherwise nothing will happen, and, even if I DO use the automated system, it is likely that the change will be rejected as it was today, so I will have to contact you again via Live Chat ... When did Eon sell its business to Basil Fawlty?'

'You do not understand. You will not be contacting Eon, you will be using using the automated system, but, of course, you use Live Chat to speak to us if you prefer ...'

'Why doesn't Eon just move its Customer Service operation to a Market Stall so that customers know what to expect?' ...

Apparently, Eon will reply to my Complaint in 10 working days. Last time, it took them over a month to respond ... Their systems are woeful, their employees clueless and all one needs to know about its Customer Service is that there is ni 'k' in 'pathetic' and only one 'b' in abysmal ...

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I can see the steam coming out of your ears mate.


----------



## raynipper

Welcome to todays world Steve. I have been doing the same tango with Nat West and the Pensions Service this week. Other organisations last week. It's maddening and you can understand getting rattled. 
After going round in circles I asked the Alexa type 'assistant' on NW "Am I talking to a machine" and was immediately put through to Bombay who told me exactly what I had already found out.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

DWP is horrific, I was supposed to let them know of any changes to my bank account balance the bastards fined me £500 once so I rang them every time I bought or sold anything on eBay and put fuel in the car, they got very fed up of that, I have a letter somewhere informing me that small amount doesn't matter.

I now have the mobile number of some department head who is much easier to deal with, I also have the number of a bloke who tries to keep you on Virgin media.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Kev, these Life Certs we have to sign and get witnessed by a 'responsible' person like an MP.?? Get more frequent as we get older. Kinda worrying.
But now every year they manage to send out the form just after we go away and threaten if we don't return them toute de suite they WILL cut off our pensions.
It's our bluddy money and they obviously have never heard pensioners going away to avoid the cold weather now our Winter Fuel has been stopped.

But all communications are met with stock replies relating to everything except our situation.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wankers in nice warm offices on good wages decide how we do or don't live.


----------



## patp

Will, probably, book Sunday lunch at the local pub. We should go out and look at various things for the bungalow but will see how we feel. I am due to start work on fine sanding and oiling all the skirting and window boards that the carpenters are installing. By the time I have done that I expect all the new doors will be fitted and I will start on them. 
We have put some small electric radiators around the place that run 24/7 on low so it is a bit more comfortable to work in.


----------



## JanHank

Where are you finding all this energy Pat, you wear me out reading about what you are doing.:grin2:

Yesterday I did our little walk of 1 km without the new E- Type and it didn’t go well, half way round the pace dropped rapidly and I was really glad to get home, so today I will take the wheels out again, I think I am trying to run before I walk this time.


----------



## patp

Not sure, Jan. Think I will hit burn out soon


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are back!

We are back a week early (got back Saturday) because...

...we are off to Spain on the 24th









As soon as the French restrictions were lifted last Thursday, I rebooked our trip away so next Monday we stay up in Cheltenham; Tuesday in Folkestone; Weds through the tunnel and then we get to Spain the following Monday.

We have a few things to do/organise this week not least of which is organising a lateral flow test no later than 24 hours before we cross.

Our 4 night trip up to Cheltenham went OK. It was very cold with sharp frosts every day. We took the FiL for a haircut on Weds last week and met up with ours son for lunch on Friday. All good.


----------



## patp

Woo hoo, Graham! So pleased for you. I have no idea what we have to do now, could you enlighten me please? Chris and I are thinking of a hotel type holiday somewhere warm. Suggestions on a postcard please


----------



## GMJ

AFAIK Pat, we need to take a lateral flow test no longer than 24 hours before travel to France. With the result of this (negative) we just then need to fill out a declaration form to enter France. The form can be printed out and filled out beforehand.

Upon return currently we will need to have a LF or PCR test up to 48 hours after return although who knows what will be in force when we come back in March. I'm not going to organise these now as can order them when abroad. I'll only need to code number off the test so that I can use this on my re-entry form to come back into the UK.


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> ...we are off to Spain on the 24th


Excellent news Graham! How far south do you intend to go?

Keep us posted as to how open/closed France/Spain are.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are off into Carmarthen this morning as Mrs GMJ has to get a few bits as its someone's birthday later this week! It's difficult her her to get stuff for birthdays/Xmas etc as she doesn't really go out too much on her own so it kind of loses its surprise factor but hey ho...

Aside from that not a great deal planned. I managed to do lots on my pre travel list yesterday and over the weekend. I still need to sort out our pre travel tests (whether to visit a place in Folkestone or get them posted to home) and I want to get some 's today as well. The MH needs a wash before we leave and there are Sunday papers still to read!


----------



## GMJ

jiwawa said:


> Excellent news Graham! How far south do you intend to go?
> 
> Keep us posted as to how open/closed France/Spain are.


Thanks Jean

Villajoyosa will be the furthest south on this trip. We decided to minimise our number of places we are staying at this trip so instead of the original planned trip via Madrid and Gibraltar, we are staying on the Med coast for most of the trip.


----------



## patp

I am on wood oiling duties today. We have hardwood windows and oak skirting and architrave that needs treating with Danish Oil. First it all needs rubbing down with fine wire wool. I did the two windows in the main bedroom yesterday. Then I hoovered up the concrete floor and windowsills etc. All ready to oil, wipe with lint free cloth and rub down with wire wool again if necessary. Then there is the skirting board....


----------



## raynipper

After having to maintain 99 sash windows in our old Victorian houses back in UK I swore no more wood to maintain.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Love wood. It is so much better than brittle plastic. Our neighbours changed their plastic windows twice and now new people are changing them again while the ones in our old cottage, at 30+ years old, are still going strong. So much better for the environment.


----------



## raynipper

All the windows in our French house were plastic when we bought 25 years ago and still as new Pat. We have just had to replace two outside good quality hardwood doors with plastic last year. So no more wood for me no matter how good it is for the planet.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What an amazing sunset tonight, as read as a very red red thing, doubt it'll show u though.



















Crap, I need an app where I can make them look more like the real thing, hmm I wonder if Irfanview will do it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

nope.


----------



## JanHank

Any good


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Better but it was almost blood red.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

M'up early again, my head woke up thinking about jobs i want to get done on the van and knowing I'll struggle with doing them and trying to figure out ways of getting around that physically and mentally.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Not a great deal planned for today. It's looking like another dry one and a bit warmer too, so I'll probably give the MH a wash.

The checklist for our trip is virtually complete now. I just need to do a consumables 'audit' inside the MH to check dates on a few things and what the stock levels are but tbh it's just bits and bobs really.


----------



## patp

The drain and sewer contractors are in! Not sure if anyone remembers the battle we had with someone further up the village who had a bore hole/artesian well drilled and it leaked from day one? It followed the ditch line into our property through our pond and off down the ditches further South. When we were selling it was a negative so we included it in our land to go with the bungalow but started a "conversation" with them about them sorting it out. After a tense time, of many emails, they consulted a solicitor about whether it was their responsibility and he sent us a four page letter denying everything until the las paragraph which said "my client agrees to pay for the water to be piped underground through your property". The contractors are doing that job first and then connecting the bungalow to the main sewer. 

It came to light during the sale of the old house that we cannot, now, sell a house with an old fashioned septic tank. It must be either a fully compliant sewage treatment plant or, if sewers are available, connected to the sewer system. This means we have to connect the old house to the main sewer at the same time as we do the bungalow connection.

I will be in the bungalow rubbing down and oiling the woodwork.


----------



## JanHank

When this is over Pat you won´t know what to do with the rest of your life :grin2:
I hope they regret getting a solicitor, he probably costs more than the pipe work.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We might have one more move left in us, soon I hope, but that'll be it, carrying the shopping up to the house is getting too much for both of us, we could get deliveries but when we have done that the quality or substitutions are rubbish.


----------



## jiwawa

My tenants of six and a half years in the old family home moved out a couple of weeks ago so it's been all go on that front; I'm getting too old for this lark n take my hat off to you Pat for all that rubbing down n oiling... Back-breaking work! 


Pudsey_Bear said:


> We might have one more move left in us, soon I hope, but that'll be it, carrying the shopping up to the house is getting too much for both of us, we could get deliveries but when we have done that the quality or substitutions are rubbish.


Kev, it seems no time at all since you moved into that house!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

3 years last month Jean, but we were both fighting fit (ish) then and we parked in a different place, Liz has ME and arthritis, it's 11 years since she had 2 new knees and they are well in need of doing again, they didn't give her very much bend so stairs have been difficult since they were done.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Going to treat myself to a Persian meal tonight (Sounds better than Iranian) had it last week absotively lovely.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Going to treat myself to a Persian meal tonight (Sounds better than Iranian) had it last week absotively lovely.


That's a new one on me Kev. What'll you have?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Garlic Sauce, Gheymeh, Rice, just ordered it.


----------



## jiwawa

I had to look up Gheymeh! Sounds nice!


----------



## GMJ

jiwawa said:


> I had to look up Gheymeh! Sounds nice!


Me too!

Sounds way too healthy for a takeaway :grin2:


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Off into Llandeilo this morning to pick up our prescriptions so we have enough stuff to last for the trip. I expect that there will be a coffee involved too.

I've a couple of things to do to finish fettling the MH for the trip too but after that it'll be a walk; Scrabble; and I really must finish the Sunday paper!


----------



## patp

More rubbing down and oiling the window ledges. Chris is doing his beloved plumbing but it does not stop him form uttering the odd curse or three  I will try to post a picture or two of the progress.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

I'm making some pizza dough balls for the freezer to take away with us next week. Then its bungalow cleaning afterwards. As the weather is due to be nice again, we'll get a walk out after lunch I expect.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I need to tidy up a bit for when Liz gets home.


----------



## GMJ

You don't want to be in the doghouse mate


----------



## patp

Been given the day off as electrician is coming to, hopefully, complete the last part of the jigsaw puzzle that is the air source heating. Were expecting carpenters but they need space so have changed to Monday. The drainage contractors look to be near to finishing with the river diversion. They should, hopefully, then move on to our drains and sewers. Chris, as he does, had told them there was "no rush" but I sent a correction text along the lines that we are in a caravan in January etc. He said he "understood" so I hope that means they will stay and complete that job. 
I will attempt to send some photos, of the inside, from the ipad later.

I do have a podiatrist appointment which will be most welcome for my poor hard working feet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> You don't want to be in the doghouse mate


I wouldn't be G, she knows I consider cooking and cleaning to be womans work.


----------



## JanHank

"Isn´t that nice" as Jethro would have said. 
I´ve just had a WhatsApp message from Ines, my friend down the road, telling me she is in the town, would I like her to bring me any shopping to save me going out, it´s snow and icy roads here. I only want Motleys Jagdwurst sausage so that saves me a journey. He has had 3 slices of this sausage (each cut into 6 pieces) after I finish my meal since we brought him home, thats over 11 years ago so it´s a must have.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I wouldn't be G, she knows I consider cooking and cleaning to be womans work.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I was of course joshing, Liz does enough for me that dragging a vacuum or a duster around is not hardship, takes all of 30 minutes to do the lot although she plays hell when I vacuum as I'm not supposed to, but she struggles with it as well, I'm the man of the house (I have her permish to say that) so I do the donkey work if I can.


----------



## GMJ

Yes I do 90% of ours as Mrs GMJ finds it difficult and is quite slow doing it too as she gets knackered. It doesn't bother me we get the whole place done in 1.5 hours or so tbh.

My first wife was a lazy cow so I had to do it all then so I am very appreciative of the help the current Mrs GMJ gives me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

TBH I prefer to do it as I'm a bit anal, I am not concerned per se about having a neat and tidy house, as neither of us are tidy freaks, but Liz has a tendency to shove stuff into cupboards and drawers until they won't shut, she picks up objects and dusts under each one, I clear the whole surface and do it in one go, then put stuff back, it is just the way I was shown how to do it as a kid as my mother was a really lazy cow, never saw my dad clean anything except his plate with his tongue.


----------



## JanHank

Dear me you two have had some strange women in your lives.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Dear me you two have had some strange women in your lives.


Not compared to you Gerty >>>


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Not compared to you Gerty >>>


I´m not strange, I´m unique 0


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

As are we all.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Pottering around a doing stuff to get ready for our trip this morning and then watching rugby on the telly this afternoon for me today.


----------



## patp

The electrician turned on the solar panels yesterday. Yes, it was a sunny day, but they generated over 8kw of power  

Lost a pound in the coin slot at the launderette yesterday. It just jammed in one of the machines. Sign of the times that I couldn't be bothered to call the mobile number and demand a refund 

More sanding and staining for me but I might treat myself to an afternoon of watching the horse racing. We don't have a video recorder in the van so everything we watch has to be live.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Morning all
> 
> Pottering around a doing stuff to get ready for our trip this morning and then watching rugby on the telly this afternoon for me today.


It appears to be taking an inordinately long time for you to bugger off on your jollies >>>>


----------



## GMJ

Going Monday mate - looking forward to it. I'll just pack my stuff today so as to have less to do tomorrow.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not sure when we'll go away again, just slowly sorting the van out.


----------



## GMJ

I just gave Mrs GMJ a pedicure and a manicure!

...and I didn't need my angle grinder either


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I used to get mine when I used my bench grinder.


----------



## dghr272

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I used to get mine when I used my bench grinder.


Ah yes stumpy fingers to match the stumpy screwdrivers, great idea. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## raynipper

I guess Kev will be down at Aldi today.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Online sale


----------



## raynipper

Poor Arnie is in trouble.............................. The Terminator is back.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...emale-driver.html?ito=email_share_article-top

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Don't reckon much to that auto parking module, should have bought a Tesla.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Plugging in the MH and putting some water in and priming the boiler first thing. Then I'm off food shopping in Carmarthen.
Then packing Mrs GMJ's clothes ready for tomorrow. I'll jet wash the car today as well so its not sitting there covered in crud for 2 months.

this afternoon: Sunday papers and watching rugby on't telly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Plan is a garden center lunch and a grub shop.


----------



## patp

Might take a run down to the coast. Gorleston we think. There is supposed to be a dog friendly cafe but we have never found it. Will try a bit harder this time because it will be a bit parky sitting outside!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Might take a run down to the coast. Gorleston we think. There is supposed to be a dog friendly cafe but we have never found it. Will try a bit harder this time because it will be a bit parky sitting outside!


Hope this helps Pat

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Resta...Great_Yarmouth_Norfolk_East_Anglia_Engla.html

https://www.facebook.com/gorlestondoggydiner/


----------



## patp

Thanks Kev! Amongst all their photos we found a picture of the outside which will help enormously! We stumbled across a chalk board with an arrow pointing to it but, despite Chris being the second coming of Hiawatha, we didn't actually find the cafe!


----------



## JanHank

Chris could be related to Hans, he was Hawk eye or was it Eagle eye :grin2:

I have made a loaf of bread, it´s only just out of the oven so too hot to try a crust, another thing that reminds me of Hans, he called the end crusts a nuggy.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

i just need to put our food on board and we will be away this morning. First stop Cheltenham; then overnight in Folkestone; then it's France on Weds...provided everything goes well at the border that is!


----------



## patp

Bon Voyage Graham!

The visit to the Doggy Diner was underwhelming. My pet hate is people that take their nervous dogs into crowded situations. On entering we were greeted by a dog that I am sure was a Spanish Mastin right beside the door barking at us  That meant that he was not comfortable with us being so close to him so why put the poor thing in a cafe and near the door? 

It was warm in there though and we had a passable minted lamb burger followed by tea and cake 

Probably only a trip to the launderette for me today  Sheets and towels this time. 

Carpenters are obviously wanting our job off their minds because they are chasing me up to, similarly, chase up the three doors that are outstanding on our order and the return of the two, delivered doors, that are the wrong size.

A neighbour, who is an electrician specialising in Air Source Heat Pumps, is coming to check ours out now that Chris has got it up and running. Drainage contractors should be on site too. No wonder I woke up at 5.30am.


----------



## raynipper

GMJ said:


> Morning all
> 
> i just need to put our food on board and we will be away this morning. First stop Cheltenham; then overnight in Folkestone; then it's France on Weds...provided everything goes well at the border that is!


Don't think there will be any probs coming this way G, only getting back as and when

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I read somewhere that Macron will be making another announcement today, so there may be further changes I guess. 

I don't suppose he'll go out of his way to make it easier for us Brits though.


----------



## raynipper

GMJ said:


> I read somewhere that Macron will be making another announcement today, so there may be further changes I guess.
> 
> I don't suppose he'll go out of his way to make it easier for us Brits though.


Oh ye of little faith G, he will want lots of tourists to come back to bolster the empty French coffers.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Good shout Ray.

Anyway I just uploaded our Sworn Declarations and Proof of Vaccine forms to our Eurotunnel account. Just got to do the test tomorrow and upload that. It's quite nerve wracking tbh as the whole 2 month trip relies upon...

1) Our passing the test and getting it back negative
2) My ability to upload the test to the providers website.

A nervous 2 hours will then be endured whilst we wait for the results!


----------



## raynipper

Yes G, with all the hoops and hurdles involved in complying I can understand why many people just won't bother and will stay home.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Good luck everything goes to plan Graham, you´re a mixture of excitement and worry today, not good for the blood pressure so take time in between each step to relax.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bugger off, hope all goes well in and out of the van.


----------



## JanHank

I got up early this morning, 7 am, because I had an appointment at the dentist for 9 o´clock, but didn´t, even though it´s written on my calendar for today and another next month for a bridge. Bloody annoying because they rang me with these appointments in November so I have no written proof.


----------



## Drew

Jan, How did your appointment with your plumber go yesterday


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> Jan, How did your appointment with your plumber go yesterday


Not my plumber Drew, he was over at Mario´s and I haven´t heard from him yet.


----------



## patp

Your worries, Graham, have put us off even flying for a holiday. We really think we need one but cannot face the hassle. This is especially so when I see "uploading" in a sentence. It is all bound to go wrong so we will stay on home soil.

Thinking of IOW. Haven't been for years so time for another look.


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> Jan, How did your appointment with your plumber go yesterday


I received this photo just a few minutes ago Drew :grin2: he has made one shorter than the other because the two taps when turned off would otherwise bump into each other or something, plenty of copper left if it isn´t correct. Only one has the fitting at the other end yet because the other is still on the van.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks all (except Kev







)

Arrived in Cheltenham an hour ago and all set up.

I had a mini disaster when packing this morning with the freezer door in the fridge in the MH. It is held in by 2 plastic pegs, one of which broke as I was closing it after putting some food in there. So at the mo it is held with 1 pin plus the door latch...and a wodge of memory foam which gently compresses the freezer door to hopefully hold it in place, when the main door on the fridge is closed.

Time will tell to see if its keeping the coldness in.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tarty tart face.


Google a caravan shop en route you might be able to get what you need to for the freezer door.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Try here

https://www.goldencastle.co.uk/accessory-shop/


----------



## JanHank

You must now be prepared for your third minor disaster then you´ll be alright the rest of the way.
I am already imagining the relief you will feel once on the French Motorway after this bumpy start.


----------



## jiwawa

Have a great time Graham - I hope the transit to La France will be hassle-free.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We met my son for some food yesterday evening which was very pleasant. 

Today we drive down to Folkestone via Cirencester. We'll stop there yo fill up with diesel and get a couple of bits from Tesco. We are staying at the Black Horse C&MC ste tonight ready for a 10.20 crossing tomorrow.


----------



## raynipper

Is diesel suddenly cheaper in UK than France G.? It's gone up a lot here in Portugal at €1.54 a L.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Off to see Chris's consultant this afternoon. Hopefully the results of the MRI will be good news. They have sent him an appointment for another MRI, but this time just of the rectum, for 2nd February. Not sure why they want two so close together but it might be to do with the trial he was entered on to.
Will take the opportunity to pick up a replacement bathroom tile for one that got broken by the plumber! Will also try to source a small bath that I won't be in danger of drowning in. Don't want one on legs due to difficulty cleaning under and around it. Also bathroom mirrors and an electric towel rail or two.

Quite chuffed that the carpenters inspected my work with oiling the window sills and pronounced the work "excellent"  Apparently, if I put some elbow grease into buffing afterwards I can get a sheen or even a shine!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bon voywassaname


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I went into the servatory a while ago to read for a bit, and I looked out of the window and saw this, it was very windy yesterday and it just tickled me.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Is diesel suddenly cheaper in UK than France G.? It's gone up a lot here in Portugal at €1.54 a L.
> 
> Ray.


Ni but we needed some to get from Ciren to Folkestone and to se us into tomorrow. I paid 150.9ppl at Tesco which was disappointing as they are normally the cheapest but the BP garage had it at 149.8ppl.

At home I paid 146.9ppl.

Anyway the good news is that we both just did our tests and they are negative.

The bad news - so far - is that I cant access the certificate...


----------



## raynipper

Just checked and diesel is €1.58 to €1.62 back home in La Manche. As I say €1.54 to €1.56 here in Algarve. So it's creeping up all round. Will be interesting to see just how much it's gone up in Spain as when we came down before Christmas we only paid €1.05 at Irun.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman

raynipper said:


> Just checked and diesel is €1.58 to €1.62 back home in La Manche. As I say €1.54 to €1.56 here in Algarve. So it's creeping up all round. Will be interesting to see just how much it's gone up in Spain as when we came down before Christmas we only paid €1.05 at Irun.
> 
> Ray.


It is 1.329 at Alcampo Irun today:frown2::frown2:


----------



## GMJ

Right...pdf copies of our negative tests received and now uploaded to the Eurotunnel website who are going to look at them at their leisure...

Nearly there!


----------



## jiwawa

And breathe.....!!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

The approval of the test documents was sent through at 3.00am, so we are good to go. We just need to avoid having the contents of our fridge checked and we'll be set. We are staying near Rouen tonight; the Poitiers; Bordeaux for 2 nights; St Jean de Luz; Zaragoza and then moving down towards Villajoyosa.

Laters...


----------



## JanHank

Safe travelling Graham, you were awake very early, but hope you had some sleep.

Sleep eluded me most of the night. As I wasn’t having a lot of discomfort yesterday evening and was beginning to believe this bout was coming to an end I thought I’d sleep better, but no, after about an hour the ache was there. 
I have a lot planned for today, making bolognese sauce, ironing and if I have the energy left hoovering if not that can wait, as my Mum would have said, the Queen isn‘t coming today.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks Jan

I always get up at 6 tbh. It's part of my new Sleep Reduction regime that I follow. By and large it has been working well and I am getting more and better sleep than at any time in the last 20 odd years.

It doesn't tend to work as well though when I have too much on my mind!


----------



## 242633

GMJ said:


> Morning all
> 
> The approval of the test documents was sent through at 3.00am, so we are good to go. We just need to avoid having the contents of our fridge checked and we'll be set. We are staying near Rouen tonight; the Poitiers; Bordeaux for 2 nights; St Jean de Luz; Zaragoza and then moving down towards Villajoyosa.
> 
> Laters...


'Rub a bit of salt on it; mek it keep till tomorrow', as we used to say in the Black Country ... Always worked, the outstanding tasks were just as left them, except for a salty coating ... :grin2:

Steve


----------



## nicholsong

Our day started at 0530 with an alarm for a 0700 operation on my right eye for cataract, first one.

First action was a Covid test in 10 minutes then change, blood test, anaesthetic injection, questionnaire, numerous drops, wait a while then onto the table, op 10-15 mins. But unpleasant feel somebody attacking one's eye and small pain, but then all over, followed by 45 min rest before being briefed on regime for drops for 2 weeks. Check-up appointment tomorrow.

Pad on eye today and must not bend head down, so laptop is perched on 2 vol 'Shorter' Oxford and Times world atlas.

I was mightily impressed with Polish eye hospital, which was well equipped and the processing of patients worked like clockwork. Only phoned for appointment on Mon and was fitted in today. What's more under the Withdrawal Agreement I am in the Polish system but the free treatment will be billed back to NHS.

I am well pleased

Geoff


----------



## patp

Lots of telephone work today to organise various things. Brain is scrambled now


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Lots of telephone work today to organise various things. Brain is scrambled now


Tell us something we don't know > > >


----------



## raynipper

Well a whole morning wasted and €67 at VW. They 'diagnosed' we need a new ariel and wiring at €244 but can't get the parts for maybe 3 to 5 weeks and no guarantees then. So gave up and went to lunch at Algoz. Never even looked at the damaged ariel for a repair and I'm sure it's possible. Only plugged the 'Diagnostic' machine in and let it run for 15 mins. 
So we still operate using the old Garmin portable.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong

nicholsong said:


> Our day started at 0530 with an alarm for a 0700 operation on my right eye for cataract, first one.
> 
> First action was a Covid test in 10 minutes then change, blood test, anaesthetic injection, questionnaire, numerous drops, wait a while then onto the table, op 10-15 mins. But unpleasant feel somebody attacking one's eye and small pain, but then all over, followed by 45 min rest before being briefed on regime for drops for 2 weeks. Check-up appointment tomorrow.
> 
> Pad on eye today and must not bend head down, so laptop is perched on 2 vol 'Shorter' Oxford and Times world atlas.
> 
> I was mightily impressed with Polish eye hospital, which was well equipped and the processing of patients worked like clockwork. Only phoned for appointment on Mon and was fitted in today. What's more under the Withdrawal Agreement I am in the Polish system but the free treatment will be billed back to NHS.
> 
> I am well pleased
> 
> Geoff
> 
> *UPDATE
> 
> Back to hospital today for scheduled post-op check-up. All well. Released from iPad (Not Apple - mine), now am allowed to bend my neck but not body or lift more than 3 kg, but can drive. Just restricted to sleeping on back(Never do) or left side.
> 
> I was a bit nervous taking off pad this morning in case all was blurred, but sight greatly improved, as are colours. Now my left eye is the weaker - that needs same op in due course but that can wait, then new glasses, but meanwhile everything is very clear - I can even read the boring stuff I have typed here:wink2:
> 
> Geoff*


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Glad all has gone well Geoff.


----------



## patp

Are you allowed to "wink" Geoff!? Seriously though, glad all went well. Chris had a similar experience when he had his done. He was so impressed with it he went back to have the other one done. He said, too, that the colours are amazing


----------



## JanHank

That is amazing Geoff, I thought you had to go around looking like a pirate for about 3 days and then not allowed to drive for some weeks.


----------



## nicholsong

JanHank said:


> That is amazing Geoff, I thought you had to go around looking like a pirate for about 3 days and then not allowed to drive for some weeks.


On the eye pad point they said take it off after 24 hours and start the drops regime which involves 17 drops spread over 24 hours for 2 weeks.

On driving they said we do not specify - if you can see, you can drive. I only need to drive the Arto, otherwise for the car I have a chauffeuse. She has a MH, MH chauffeur and a UK landlord, oh and I do the dishwashing. Has worked for 10+years.

Geoff


----------



## jiwawa

Glad it's all gone well Geoff.


----------



## JanHank

I‘ll be on my bum most of the morning, again, sorting out the computer bits, he forgot to put the Adblock on, the mouse scrolls the wrong way and a few more bits that need twiddling.
It’s not going out weather, but I think I will have to for a bit of grocery shopping, maybe, then again may not.


----------



## raynipper

It's the 'messenger' curse Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> It's the 'messenger' curse Jan.
> 
> Ray.


Strange thing that it's fine on the iPad and iPhone and they are updated quite often with messenger. I use the computer all the time for that and WhatsApp when at home and this is the first time I've had trouble in all the years I've been using it.


----------



## patp

Had a really busy day yesterday. Spent the morning in a local electrical suppliers sorting out all the appliances that we are going to need. Still cannot find the fridge and freezer combination that we want  In the old house we had an under counter fridge side by side with an under counter freezer. Chris has always maintained that the freezer is not big enough even though there are only two of us. I say it just needs to be kept tidy but he is adamant he is right. Our thoughts went to an American style one but most people say they are disappointed with them. So we are on the hunt for a larger freezer than our old under the counter one and a fridge that opens at around waist height. Shop owner was very, very helpful and we came away with the specifications for two Leibherr models that might fit the bill if the kitchen designer agrees that they can be integrated into the design. In return for all his help he got our order for a Neff Hide and Slide oven, a matching Neff integrated microwave with a Neff warming drawer underneath it. Alongside this we ordered a new large screen (but not huge) tv. Oh and a Neff induction hob. Needed a strong drink when we came out but after lunch I went shopping to both Sainsbugs and Lidl followed by a hair appointment!

Do you think I beat Graham with busy ness?


----------



## JanHank

I have a large freezer Pat, it’s taller than me and sometimes I have a job finding an empty space in a drawer, so I will agree with Chris.


----------



## patp

We used to have a large chest freezer but we just filled it with unnecessary stuff. When I did all the cooking the small freezer was adequate but Chris gets irritated if he can't lay his hand on something immediately. To my way of thinking this is a tidiness problem. I put vegetables in one drawer, meat and fish in another drawer etc. He just bungs them anywhere!


----------



## raynipper

Yes Pat I'm the methodical one with fridges and freezers being able to lay my hand on anything in the dark but my wife will push things to the back or bottom only to be seen again when due to be thrown away. But she is a great cook.!

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

A quick update. 

We are in Poitiers and will be leaving for Bordeaux shortly.

As thing come in 3's we now have 2 more mishaps to go with our broken freezer door (which is holding up admirably btw so far90: 

- My mobile phone has packed in so I am unable to make calls or receive them. I am able to tether it to Mrs GMJ's mobile phone hotspot for all the good that does me tbh.

- The fridge won't work on gas!

Ill start some other threads on these issues.

A straightforward run so far. Border was a breeze and no checks on food made. Uploaded docs worked s well worth doing that. the only thing we had to show was proof of 2 jabs.

First night was near Rouen at a small, basic campsite I know. 14.50€ for the night so fine for a stop over. We are now at Le Futurist in Poitiers, 21.90€ with ACSI. Weather has been cold 9c.2-4 degrees) and dry except today we have woken to a wet fog.

En route now to Bordeaux...


----------



## raynipper

Well prepared G in reality for peace of mind.
I guess thats why I always like to carry spares. Phone, razor, GPS, adaptors and charger leads.

Ray.


----------



## baldlygo

raynipper said:


> Yes Pat I'm the methodical one with fridges and freezers being able to lay my hand on anything in the dark but my wife will push things to *the back or bottom only to be seen again when due to be thrown away.* But she is a great cook.!
> 
> Ray.


Snap !!!!


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Yes Pat I'm the methodical one with fridges and freezers being able to lay my hand on anything in the dark but my wife will push things to the back or bottom only to be seen again when due to be thrown away. But she is a great cook.! Ray.


Do you men really put in or take out anything from the freezer, I'm just trying to think of anything Hans would have taken out other than ice cream, he never put anything in I'm sure.
I can tell you where to find things in my freezer without looking.
If I have pizza it's in the second flap down along with precooked stuff, top flap all pre cooked and might be a carton or two of milk. First drawer down meat second bread third frozen veg, forth ice cream and cooked apple or any other sweet stuff bottom drawer is a short drawer anything I can't at present put into its rightful hole.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We have a fridge with two freezer drawers below, great combination.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are staying at Bordeaux for 2 nights so as to break up the drive down to the south of Spain by having a decent resat. Having been into Bordeaux before and also not wanting to increase our exposure to covid, we are staying at the site today. I plan on cooking us a brunch and then we'll have a bimble around the site (it's quite large with a lake) and then relax this afternoon.


----------



## patp

So envious Graham. Mind you, when my mind goes to all those hassles with your mobile etc I am not quite so envious after all.

We are off to the coast for the day. As there is a yellow warning for wind we are going to Winterton to walk through the sand dunes. Then we will go to Waxham Barns for the lovely cafe that used to have a sister cafe at Winterton until it fell in the sea 

We booked a holiday yesterday! We are going to stay in an actual hotel on the Isle of Wight. It is the closest we could get to "going abroad"  Pet friendly and the lovely owner has found us a room on the quiet side with plenty of room for us to have a dog crate and a chair for me to sit in during my nocturnal wanderings. Another room would have been nice but I am sure I will cope.

Chris is not finding the prospect of towing the fifth wheel enjoyable at the moment. It might mean that we, eventually, sell it and invest in a little day van. Then we might look into a lakeside lodge near our daughter if we can find one.


----------



## 242633

patp said:


> So envious Graham. Mind you, when my mind goes to all those hassles with your mobile etc I am not quite so envious after all.
> 
> We are off to the coast for the day. As there is a yellow warning for wind we are going to Winterton to walk through the sand dunes. Then we will go to Waxham Barns for the lovely cafe that used to have a sister cafe at Winterton until it fell in the sea
> 
> We booked a holiday yesterday! We are going to stay in an actual hotel on the Isle of Wight. It is the closest we could get to "going abroad"  Pet friendly and the lovely owner has found us a room on the quiet side with plenty of room for us to have a dog crate and a chair for me to sit in during my nocturnal wanderings. Another room would have been nice but I am sure I will cope.
> 
> Chris is not finding the prospect of towing the fifth wheel enjoyable at the moment. It might mean that we, eventually, sell it and invest in a little day van. Then we might look into a lakeside lodge near our daughter if we can find one.


If you can't find a daughter that you like Elaine can offer you a choice of 3 on a free transfer ... :wink2:
Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz has one you can have on a quite low rent.


----------



## JanHank

Are any of these spare daughters willing to travel to Germany ?:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hardly been out lately, don't really feel up to it TBH, but we were just going to go out for a bit of a wander today as I need to get some exercise at least, but it was bloody awful earlier, high winds and peeing down so I let Liz go off on her own, blue skies and glorious sunshine now although still very windy and cold.


I did have a wander down t the van as I'm still looking to pick up a good 12v point to change the way the lights are powered but the van was rocking but no one came knocking, it's not level so it was hard probing wires so I gave up on that and sat in the servatory with a new book and a coffee.


----------



## raynipper

Yep it's tough, had to keep moving the chair to follow the sun today. Cooling breeze keeping the temps down to 18c.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Strong wind has arrived, it´s blowing the tree out the front about a bit, hope it doesn't blow over because it´s a tall Christmas tree and will hit the house if it falls this way.


----------



## patp

Oi! You lot should not mock the flicted!


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Chris is not finding the prospect of towing the fifth wheel enjoyable at the moment. It might mean that we, eventually, sell it and invest in a little day van. Then we might look into a lakeside lodge near *our daughter if we can find one.*





patp said:


> Oi! You lot should not mock the flicted!


Blame Kev, he always manages to find a double meaning even if you don´t :laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Moi, surely not, I merely responded to a post, and it's ages since I mocked the flickted Gerty, but she does have a tendency to get a bit uppity so I have a duty to perform.


----------



## raynipper

Thats cos she knows she is out of 'reach' Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

For this I am grateful Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Uppity is better than downdery , I try to stay up otherwise I´d be down and thats not a good place to be.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We have had a nice rest here in Bordeaux. Yesterday was a day of complete leisure: I did us a cooked breakfast on the CADAC, after which we had a bimble around the site. We then played Scrabble and read for the afternoon. We started watching a DVD box set of The Jewel in the Crown in the evening.

Today we'll hit a supermarket in Bordeaux and then move on to St Jean de Luz near the Spanish border. Not a long day of traveling so hopefully will get there by 2.00pm latest.

Weather is grey and overcast and around 5-6 degrees I'd wager. No rain though which is always a bonus. Forecast as we travel down through Spain is to get up to mid teens over the next few days. Hopefully I'll have the shorts on by Zaragoza!


----------



## raynipper

Don't forget G that fuel is much cheaper in Spain.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks Ray

I am hoping that I have enough to get to Spain as I filled up 50km north of Bordeaux. We'll have to see though....could be nip and tuck.


----------



## raynipper

Ah yes the van mpg. I guess as we usually manage 700kms or 500 miles between fill ups it's easy in the car. I plot the cheap fuel stops into the now not working Dash sat nav and blindly plough on.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

If you don’t make it into Spain then only put enough diesel in to get you there, you’re not compelled to fill the tank.

No plans, it’s Sunday, stormy wind, 83 kmh it says, so probably won’t even go out with Mot, he can do what he needs to do in the garden.


----------



## raynipper

13c and overcast grey clouds. But 19c forecast so there is hope yet. Starting off with two jumpers but they can come off as things warm up.
It's a comfortable feeling hearing all the gales and storms everywhere else and even temps in single figures back home.

Ray.


----------



## patp

We are hoping to move the van to our own property  Still a fair way off from moving in to it though. We are only a few hundred yards down the road but that can be a real nuisance when you need the loo! Chris has put a porta potti in there but as there are no doors and contractors milling around it is not very "convenient".


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We're supposed to be going out for lunch, but finding anywhere decent that serves proper food and not bistro or burger crap is getting more and more difficult.


----------



## patp

We are off to our local pub where they do a mean Sunday roast. Landlord is also a long established wine merchant  Bonus is that we can walk home!


----------



## Drew

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We're supposed to be going out for lunch,* but finding anywhere decent that serves proper food and not bistro or burger crap* is getting more and more difficult.


I have no doubt that I might be informed that I am stupid, but, "what would you call proper food"? Just wondering.

What would order if you were in a pub or restaurant?


----------



## raynipper

We are spoilt for choice here on Algarve Kev. Three course with wine from €8 to €28.

Ray.


----------



## 242633

raynipper said:


> We are spoilt for choice here on Algarve Kev. Three course with wine from €8 to €28.
> 
> Ray.


That's cheap for around of golf, especially with a choice of courses ... :grin2:
Steve


----------



## 242633

patp said:


> We are hoping to move the van to our own property  Still a fair way off from moving in to it though. We are only a few hundred yards down the road but that can be a real nuisance when you need the loo! Chris has put a porta potti in there but as there are no doors and contractors milling around it is not very "convenient".


But, with contractors milling around, the 'convenient' does qualify for the 'public' prefix ... An you can always do a Blacksmith impression and make a bolt for the door ... :grin2:
Steve


----------



## 242633

Calm before the next storm so nipped out to check how the AMT12 Battery Relay/Charger is performing in keeping the Starter Battery fed and watered. After 5 days of the pulse feed every 10 seconds from the Leisure Battery, the Starter Battery is sitting at 12.72v, and the gradual increase in daylight has enabled the Leisure Battery to remain at 13.5v, 100% State of Charge as the Solar Panel puts more current out


This afternoon is the weekly hike along the back lane to put the Bins out for tomorrow's collection, so the excitement continues unabated; difficult to contain my indifference ...



Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Drew said:


> I have no doubt that I might be informed that I am stupid, but, "what would you call proper food"? Just wondering.
> 
> What would order if you were in a pub or restaurant?


Why would anyone call you stupid Drew, although posting that does incur a certain amount of evidence in favour of it.

What I would order would greatly depend on the menu obviously.

Proper food would be of a satisfactory portion size, it would not come in or with a bun and chips, or salad, maybe I should have said English food, we had lunch in a fision chips restaurant, although restaurant and that choice is usually pushing it a bit.


----------



## JanHank

I stayed in for lunch, well actually. I always do,

All in the same roasting dish, 

A large chicken Leg, 3 small parboiled potatoes, 1 large onion cut in two, 1 large parsnip cut into 3, 6 sprouts from the freezer, arranges in a large roasting tin, in the oven @ 200c for an hour, took the sprouts out after 45 mins. and gravy cooker on the hob.

It was delicious and Motley had the chicken skin and some of the meat.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> I stayed in for lunch, well actually. I always do,
> 
> All in the same roasting dish,
> 
> A large chicken Leg, 3 small parboiled potatoes, 1 large onion cut in two, 1 large parsnip cut into 3, 6 sprouts from the freezer, arranges in a large roasting tin, in the oven @ 200c for an hour, took the sprouts out after 45 mins. and gravy cooker on the hob.
> 
> It was delicious and Motley had the chicken skin and some of the meat.


Isn't that illegal???


----------



## JanHank

Going out for a meal Hans used to hate, he would have rather stay at home and have a cheese sandwich, 42 years with him I never developed the habit.

I can´t remember my Mum & Dad ever going out for a meal, I would have only gone if someone nice had invited me, going out for a meal would be going to fetch fish and chips to take home.:grin2:


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Ah yes the van mpg. I guess as we usually manage 700kms or 500 miles between fill ups it's easy in the car. I plot the cheap fuel stops into the now not working Dash sat nav and blindly plough on.
> 
> Ray.


Got to St Jean to Luz with over half a tank left which will get us well into Spain to fill up. We can manage 400 miles or so to a tank but I tend to fill up when it gets to half full.

I am not the kind of person who would stop for a 'splash and a dash' to save a few €'s down the line as I value my time more than the hassle of stopping and filling up twice.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's all Lizs fault this eating out going for coffee, I like to go for drive and maybe have a half somewhere but she prefers to have a meal.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We move into Spain today. I plan on driving to Zaragoza via Pamplona using the non toll roads all the way. We have previously driven part way via non toll but not all the way.

Got to site around 2.00ish yesterday after stopping at a supermarket in Bordeaux. We found the usual one we go to (a very large Auchan) however we couldn't remember how to get into the car park as all the entry road kept on taking us to the covered area which is no good when your MH is 3m high! Eventually we found an E.Leclerc instead so no harm done.

Noticeably more MH's on the road today and in fact there are more units at this site than at all the others we have stayed at on this trip, so far.

It was down to 1 degree yesterday en route, due to freezing fog. Around 9.00pm last night there was a hint of mizzle in the air and the forecast suggests it may rain this morning here however as we move to Zaragoza the forecast is for more sun and 13 degrees. Hopefully I'll be getting my shorts on when we leave there tomorrow!


----------



## patp

Walked home from the pub only to find that the keys to the van were still in the car which we left in the car park  Poor old Chris does not do proper walking any more due to his bad back, bad knees etc etc etc. Took the shine off what was a lovely meal and nice bottle of wine. Then there was the wind all night (the weather kind Kev!) so feeling a bit tired and emotional this morning.

Off to the jolly old launderette today with a quick recce of some carpet samples. Talking of furnishings etc, why are light fittings so expensive?!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You need to buy wholesale, my last job was at a electrical wholesalers, I collected from the factories and the markup was astronomical. Check for factory shops.


----------



## GMJ

I did 20 years at an electrical wholesaler Kev before I retrained as a teacher. Which one were you at?

NB The company I worked for Pat didn't have a great selection of fancy light fittings. Things may have changed in the last 15 years but they were more trade based rather than fancy dan house stuff. Kev's advice is good though to check factory shops and on lone when you have an idea of what you want from scouring the shops.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It was a small local outfit G, and no longer exists.


We got a lot from Endon lighting in Leeds and a local one which has also gone.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had another straightforward drive down to Zaragoza yesterday. The weather steadily improved during the day after we had cleared the mountains and was 14 degrees by the time we got to site, with clear blue skies. Its very windy though: t did abate in the night but I'm up now and can hear that it is quite strong again.

As Ray mentioned yesterday, fuel is much cheaper here. I paid 1.39€pl for Super Diesel and the standard stuff was cheaper still at 1.33€. The cheapest when we filled up in France was 1.65€ albeit that we did most of our driving in France on MWays (where the highest price was 1.84 or so).

Yesterday's trip was conducted all on non-peaje roads. They non MWay roads run almost parallel with the paying ones all the way here, so if time isn't an issue it makes sense to use them. We got to see more of the country that way as well and still got to site by 2.00pm.

We head south for a couple of hours today for our last one night stop before we hit our first 2 week stay at Villajoyosa.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

The shorts have been deployed! 

It was very windy on our drive here yesterday but the temperature still got up to 16 degrees by the afternoon. We are at a site near the town of Navajas around 200Km north of the coast. It's a very picturesque area in the hills and on the Via Verde cycle path however the site is terraced and we couldn't get into our allocated pitch due to it being too tight. Fortunately there was a free pitch nearby which suited.

This has been our last night on the road so from today we start a 2 week stay.

Non toll roads all the way yesterday but fuel a little more expensive at 1.45€pl. We didn't see a single MH on the whole drive yesterday which is rare.


----------



## raynipper

I'm not allowed shorts or over exposure to direct sun on skin after treatment. So it's light slax or jeans and face away from sun even in very hot days. 

Ray.


----------



## 242633

Car MOT today; Fingers crossed


Steve


----------



## patp

Glad you are settled Graham. Not envious or anything 

Thanks for the tips. I did wonder if one of the big sheds would be cheaper for light fittings. 

The contractors hit us with an unexpected bill yesterday. We need a pump in out sewer system because the sewer in the road is slightly higher than our outlet pipe. It is just over £6! Of course they know that if you need one you need one and how many companies make them. Contractor is a neighbour/friend and he is a shocked as we are.

Oiling door frames and architraves today. Carpenter is talking about coming back to fit the doors.


----------



## 242633

Car MOT passed without problems [less than 1400 miles after last year's Test]. M/Home booked for MOT on Friday, 2.5 months early, in the hope that we will be able to clear off to Spain asap for some late Winter Sun. More crossing of fingers ...

Steve


----------



## 242633

patp said:


> Glad you are settled Graham. Not envious or anything
> 
> Thanks for the tips. I did wonder if one of the big sheds would be cheaper for light fittings.
> 
> The contractors hit us with an unexpected bill yesterday. We need a pump in out sewer system because the sewer in the road is slightly higher than our outlet pipe. It is just over £6! Of course they know that if you need one you need one and how many companies make them. Contractor is a neighbour/friend and he is a shocked as we are.
> 
> Oiling door frames and architraves today. Carpenter is talking about coming back to fit the doors.


We had a similar problem at our French hovel when we had the latest hi tech Septic Tank installed [mainly for reasons of space, because the cost was over twice the initial estimate!]. The liquid is cleansed before being pumped over a ridge ino the public drains, and the pump element came from the local DIY Shed at a cost of some 55 euros plus the cost of a battery for the alarm against failure [better than waiting for the lake of wee to form, cleansed or otherwise ...]

Steve


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> The contractors hit us with an unexpected bill yesterday. We need a pump in out sewer system because the sewer in the road is slightly higher than our outlet pipe. *It is just over £6!*


I assume that's a misprint Pat?


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We have arrived on our first main site and here for the next 2 weeks. We are in Villajoyosa and will get out and about to do some exploring this morning...ostensibly to hit the Mercadona and also to find somewhere for a coffee I suspect!.

First impressions of the site are good despite the fact that we lost our large booked pitch due to us having to postpone because of the French entry rules. The pitch we are on though does work for us although it's all a little tight. We ate in the site resto last night which was very nice and also very reasonably priced. 

Like all Spanish towns this one seems to come with the ubiquitous barking dogs and crowing roosters!

BTW...the temperature hit 26 degrees yesterday on the way here but had settled down to around 21 by late afternoon. Sorry...


----------



## raynipper

I guess it's now like a mini Benidorm G. Great temps for Feb if you can stay away from the crowds. Our place Armacao de Pera is like a low key Albufeira and much nicer imho to the busy coastal resorts. But maybe lower temps here. I think this place will be rammed this summer and even apartments are getting booked up fast for next winter.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I hope its not like a mini Benidorm Ray but we do plan to take the tram there just to see what its like!


----------



## patp

T'was a misprint it should have read £6K (for the pump). Unfortunately we are subject to the men in suits that will check it for compliance so no chance of getting one from the local sheds.

Barking dogs are everywhere in Spain Graham not just in the towns. We stayed at a truly beautiful site once but it had a farm on its boundary with about seven barking dogs. Could not bear the all night barking so had to leave.

More rubbing down woodwork and staining. Ordered the sheeps wool insulation yesterday. Now have to find someone to install it as Chris reckons it will be too big a job for me and his knees are knackered. Daughter has offered her services but will need a place to stay.

Lots of balls in the air and anxiety ramping up in case one or more get dropped.


----------



## JanHank

Mario is coming to mend my fence.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Is that a euphemism???


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Is that a euphemism???


No There are two posts that are loose, screws won't do, it needs cement I think.:kiss:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You just made it worserer > >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just off for some tyres for the car.


----------



## raynipper

$$$$$$$$$

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I must tell you this, Mario had just started on the fence when he had a visitor from the other side asking what he was doing and then told him the fence should come down :grin2: What a woman and she has to live next door to me. Mario told her he's not tearing anything down, just repairing.:laugh:

All repaired now. He will be back again to take away some metal rubbish sometime.


----------



## 242633

Emptying the M/Home in preparation for tomorrow's MOT. Lots of 'Ah, wondered what I'd done with that' moments as hidden treasures surfaced from the Stygian gloom that is the wardrobe area and the all too convenient overhead cab shelf ...


It's too late to change now; I'm a slob and any expressed intentions of being tidier in future fade before the words have left my lips ...


Steve


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> I must tell you this, Mario had just started on the fence when he had a visitor from the other side asking what he was doing and then told him the fence should come down :grin2: What a woman and she has to live next door to me. Mario told her he's not tearing anything down, just repairing.:lau


Theres always one Jan.>

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Theres always one Jan.>
> 
> Ray.


Yeah, it usually is Jan > >


----------



## jiwawa

Steve, why do you empty the MH for the MOT?


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Yesterday we headed out to the nearest supermarket (after a wrong turning false start) which is around 10-15 minutes gentle walk from the site. We bought one of those shopper trolleys on wheels when we were in Spain the other year, which was a great investment.

Prices have gone up: gin is now 6€ a litre!! Scandalous







. 12 cans of Spanish 'cooking lager' still less than 2.50€ though.

We the stopped for a coffee (1.50€ each for a Cafe con leche) before heading back. The site has a small shop for bread and milk and bits 'n' bobs.

After lunch I managed to rig up a lead to a TV outlet point on the pitch so I can now watch the 6 Nations rugby on Saturday and Sunday...which is a major bonus for me as I love rugby. We then had a game of Scrabble and sat and read for the afternoon as it was 23 degrees and sunny. Tea was our first BBQ of the year.

Today the plan is to get the ebikes out and ride down to the nearest beach around 1km away I think.


----------



## raynipper

Don't forget the sat nav G to find the van again.

Ray.


----------



## patp

As we have no bins yet, and our council have not answered my enquiry about them, I will have to take our domestic rubbish to the tip. 
Need to make a decision on our hall carpet so will pop into the shop where I saw a sample I liked and get the name of it. Found out that we should fit the wardrobes before the carpets so another re jig of tradesmen to organise that. Will have to do some food shopping while there.

Contractors will be on site. They had some free time so we enlisted their help in digging yet another trench. This time it is for the electricity cable to run to the, as yet unbuilt, garage. The gold plated and diamond encrusted pump should be fitted. They should have time today to dig the soakaway trenches to take the rainwater from the bungalow roof into the pond. Big result for me because Chris was talking about doing these jobs himself IF he could source a mini digger etc etc etc. Now it will be another box ticked as "done" and not "pending". We do need a "council compliant" driveway entrance but we need to get a permit first.


----------



## Drew

patp said:


> Contractors will be on site. They had some free time so we enlisted their help in digging yet another trench. This time it is for the electricity cable to run to the, as yet unbuilt, garage. The gold plated and diamond encrusted pump should be fitted. They should have time today to dig the soakaway trenches to take the rainwater from the bungalow roof into the pond. Big result for me because Chris was talking about doing these jobs himself IF he could source a mini digger etc etc etc. Now it will be another box ticked as "done" and not "pending". We do need a "council compliant" driveway entrance but we need to get a permit first.


A few pictures of your new build taken on your iPad, as promised, would paint a thousand words Pat.


----------



## dghr272

jiwawa said:


> Steve, why do you empty the MH for the MOT?


What was explained to me was that the brake test is linked to the overall weight therefore the heavier the van the higher the threshold for a brake test pass.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm, not how I'd want it done, I want to stop the bugger as it is used.


----------



## raynipper

dghr272 said:


> What was explained to me was that the brake test is linked to the overall weight therefore the heavier the van the higher the threshold for a brake test pass. Terry


Plus as you say a de cluttering of stuff squirreled away that been an annoying rattle for months.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Don't forget the sat nav G to find the van again.
> 
> Ray.


No problem there Ray. We orientated via Mercadona just off the centre of town. We tried to follow the rubbish map the site gave us but in the end just aimed for the sea! We had coffee by the marina then cycled the promenade before doubling back through the town centre and via Mercadona as said.

Lovely seafront but town centre indifferent.


----------



## patp

patp said:


> As we have no bins yet, and our council have not answered my enquiry about them, I will have to take our domestic rubbish to the tip.
> Need to make a decision on our hall carpet so will pop into the shop where I saw a sample I liked and get the name of it. Found out that we should fit the wardrobes before the carpets so another re jig of tradesmen to organise that. Will have to do some food shopping while there.
> 
> Contractors will be on site. They had some free time so we enlisted their help in digging yet another trench. This time it is for the electricity cable to run to the, as yet unbuilt, garage. The gold plated and diamond encrusted pump should be fitted. They should have time today to dig the soakaway trenches to take the rainwater from the bungalow roof into the pond. Big result for me because Chris was talking about doing these jobs himself IF he could source a mini digger etc etc etc. Now it will be another box ticked as "done" and not "pending". We do need a "council compliant" driveway entrance but we need to get a permit first.


I have the pictures but lack the time at the moment to fiddle about with posting them. First I have to find Jan's instructions


----------



## 242633

jiwawa said:


> Steve, why do you empty the MH for the MOT?


Being OCD for starters, Jean! This is compounded by my OCD 'Just in Case' compulsion to add bits of kit and clothing at the start of each trip, resulting in the over cab shelflooking like the M&S Garment rail from the Changing Rooms ... And it's not fair on the MOT Tester to have to pick his way through bits of kit to reach rear seat belts etc [he did say 'Thank you' for my belting the rear seats before the MOT, but continued that they are a pig to telease and store properly, working around a damn great Hymer Dining Table in a 5.99m Van!

Anyway, Brunhilde passed with no Advisories/Warnings, so we can repeat the exercise in October [plus the car that was MOT'd on Wednesday ], enabling us to plan a Winter break without the 'but we have to get back for the MOT' faff. When I had my heart attack in 2020 in Spain, I was banned from driving for a month for recovery and told to take it easy. Unfortunately, I had to get back to Scotland to get the car MOT'd and I had to drive for longer than I wanted to each day to make the deadline. I was just glad that February had 29 days, 'cos I arrived on the last one and was up bright and early for the MOT the following day ...

In my defence, when I joined the Forum, I never claimed to be sane or 'normal' ... :grin2:

Steve


----------



## JanHank

marchie said:


> In my defence, when I joined the Forum, I never claimed to be sane or 'normal' ... :grin2:
> 
> Steve


I think it took me 2 of your posts to come to that conclusion :grin2:


----------



## patp

Blimey Steve! Were you covered by health insurance for Spain at the time?


----------



## dghr272

patp said:


> I have the pictures but lack the time at the moment to fiddle about with posting them. First I have to find Jan's instructions


This old post has some detail….

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/49-tech-mech-chat/218617-posting-photos-ipad.html#post2692257

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/49-tech-mech-chat/218617-posting-photos-ipad.html#post2692265

Terry


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> Blimey Steve! Were you covered by health insurance for Spain at the time?


I remember many moons ago when a caravanner beside us in Southern France injured himself, the result being that he couldn't turn his head to any useful degree.

His insurance insisted that HE drive it home rather than provide a driver. He, and everyone else, thought that somewhat dangerous but.... He'd wife (who couldn't or wouldn't drive, and children). I wonder if they refused because the wife was on the policy as a driver?


----------



## 242633

patp said:


> Blimey Steve! Were you covered by health insurance for Spain at the time?


Yes, but what a faff it all was. My problems coincided with the worst storms in the area for over 30 years and internet connections went to pot. The Insurers wanted a copy of every page of the Hospital Report, plus a letter from my GP in Scotland [who had no idea that I had had the heart attack, hadn't seen the Report, and didn't speak Spanish ...] and, during one of the 3 or 4 phone calls of up to 1 hour each, suggested thatI drive back to Scotland, and send the paperwork back to them from the UK, and, 'WE WILL TELL YOU WHETHER YOU WERE INSURED DURING YOUR RETURN JOURNEY HOME ...'

I only rang them because I needed 3 extra days insurance cover because of the driving ban delay and that would have taken me to 93 days away on a 90 day policy ... But just about all the costs were covered by the EHIC, including the helicopter transfer

There were some quite bizarre/humorous wee episodes during the air transfer & operation that I still laugh about now. Hoping to make a more sedate, and peaceful trip to Spain within the next 2 weeks or so ...

Steve


----------



## 242633

JanHank said:


> I think it took me 2 of your posts to come to that conclusion :grin2:


But I do serve a useful purpose as a benchmark ... :wink2:

Steve


----------



## patp

Here’s a try


----------



## patp

Nope. It is not offering me an option to manage attachments. All that is offered is drag files here to attach. Too tired tonight now


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a nice ride out yesterday, down to the seaside and back through the town, picking up some bread on our way through. After lunch and Scrabble, I gave the MH a rudimentary clean as it was minging from the trip down. The weather was a bit cooler with wispy clouds yesterday afternoon but still warm enough to sit outside and read.

Today is supermarket time again, so we'll stroll down and get some stuff before having a coffee prior to returning.

The camping pitch has an international TV outlet and in amongst the 60 channel or so, are ITV and BBC, so I'll be able to watch the 6 Nations rugby that starts today.

Come on Wales!


----------



## patp

I have a day off with just me and my dog today. We are going to a scentwork gathering at Norfolk and Suffolk Aviation Museum. Enthusiasts hire a venue for the day and we all work our dogs in a completely novel situation. Someone will hide a "find" that the dog has been trained to search for. In Georgia's case she is trained to detect, catnip scented, small scraps of cloth. The level of difficulty is tailored to the individual dog. 
There is also "Man Trailing" on the agenda. I have done this once before with a different dog and not enjoyed it nearly as much as the drug sniffing type of work. You have to lay out a "trail" which takes quite a while and then get the dog to follow it. Some breeds, such as Shepherds and Collies take to this easily but Spaniels are bred to cast around a wide area for a scent so they find it harder.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Morning all
> 
> We had a nice ride out yesterday, down to the seaside and back !


I assume this ride was on your e bikes Graham, yes?


----------



## GMJ

Yes


----------



## aldra

Nothing

More and more days, nothing

I cook a lovely meal and little else, I clean an already clean house , I have a cleaner for when my joints don’t work, and she’s lovely, but not really a cleaner of the things I need when I’m ok

Albert spends his time in the garage, he’s bought a new lathe, and is building cupboards for his tools

Me I spend time alone doing nothing much

Missing shadow prompting me to change his water, feed him, get up and start the day and talking to me with his eyes throughout the day

I hope time will heal

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> Nothing
> 
> More and more days, nothing
> 
> I cook a lovely meal and little else, I clean an already clean house , I have a cleaner for when my joints don't work, and she's lovely, but not really a cleaner of the things I need when I'm ok
> 
> Albert spends his time in the garage, he's bought a new lathe, and is building cupboards for his tools
> 
> Me I spend time alone doing nothing much
> 
> Missing shadow prompting me to change his water, feed him, get up and start the day and talking to me with his eyes throughout the day
> 
> I hope time will heal
> 
> Sandra


I have a suggestion for you, I can remember a few years back people asking you to write a book about your time in, where was it Palestine ? Why not write it, not for anyone, but for yourself.
Sandra I lost my husband, a man who was part of me, a man who taught me so much and I had no idea what I was going to do without him, I think of him every day, but I tried very hard right from the beginning to think of other things to do as well to fill my life, I don't have anyone here to share things with unlike you with your big family, surely you can find something to occupy your mind with other than pining for Shadow, he has gone, we all know that and don't need reminding every five minutes, you talk as if you have nothing and nobody left in your life, where is this god you used to talk about, ask him for help to bring you back to living a life again or go and find human help because we cannot help you, you have to help yourself just like I have.


----------



## patp

*Photos I hope*

They may be in reverse order. One has me with lock down hair!


----------



## JanHank

Why no picture of the actual bungalow Pat? I suppose you are able to get up out of that position? :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa

I'd have to crawl to the wall! Even then it would be a struggle!


----------



## 242633

Spent quite a long time trying to sort out the best method of crossing the Channel for a trip to Spain and getting some minor work on the M/Home electrics done on the way down. Failed miserably, so tomorrow will be focused on getting a DFDS crossing booked to replaced the cancelled November 2021 reservation, and then making an appointment at a Lloyds Pharmacy in the Midlands [within 2 miles of where I was born, and almost on the doorstep of Mum's last home], so that I can take the Newhaven crossing the following evening [190 miles last leg] and still have a margin of nearly 24 hours for the LF Test.

Might go mad and book a cabin; not for undisturbed sleep, more for isolation from other passengers, because it would be a real choker to reach the south coast unscathed and then contract Omicron during the crossing ...

Steve


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

I guess the rain doesn't mainly fall on the plain in Spain as we had a hint of it yesterday afternoon and it certainly rained after we had retired to bed. I did a clothes wash yesterday morning and then decided to also use the tumble dryer on site as well due to the uncertain outlook. Temps probably didn't get much above 16 degrees all day, with clouds present too.

Notwithstanding that, we headed out down to the supermarket for some provisions and to have a coffee. The afternoon was given over to the rugby then, at which we were suitably humiliated by Ireland...but at least I took some consolation from the Scotland result!

We plan a cycle out this morning. The forecast is very similar to yesterday so we'll see.


----------



## JanHank

Terrible weather, still a very cold wind with fine rain.


----------



## aldra

I don’t expect you help Jan 

I’m depressed and I know it

Mobility makes it difficult to leave the house much

We are trying to get the van downgraded 

Shadow did occupy most of my housebound days in constant little things, he was like motley,my constant companion, I didn’t realise how much 

I won’t miss him for ever

Of course I have my family but they have their own lives and mostly I answer their needs as and when they need 

Alberts hobby engages him through the day, mostly in the workshop, and I would not disrupt that 

But despite my family I spend a lot of time alone now and rarely leave the house

But maybe in the spring things will change and the garden will beckon, the spring bulbs are already poking through 

Sorry I didn’t mean to annoy you and I’m sure I’ll bounce back, well more stagger given my lousy joints

Sandra


----------



## patp

What a night! I seriously thought we might lose a part of the van in those high winds. There was a big bang once. I was up reading so could see that all the doors and windows were present. Will look around when I am dressed to see what might have caused it. Torrential rain now so will be a see of mud out there 

Well, folks, I shimmy up and down ladders and have to do all the low level work for Chris because his rusty metal knees will not let him. Now he has injured his arm! Not too badly but still enough for him to mention it and to ask me to things for him. He was trying , while I was out yesterday, to move the van a few feet to access the water main. Once he can access that he can do a proper test on the heating and connect up washing machine.

Edit to say washing machine working by using a hose  Hopefully no more launderette visits.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a pleasant ride out yesterday morning on our bikes: just down to the sea front again. There is a wide promenade along the main beach here which is a shared space. We had a coffee in one of the numerous sea front cafes.

One thing we did on the way back to base was to suss out where we could get a replacement Repsol gas cylinder for when ours runs out. The site only sell Cepsa...which is the first time we have come across a site only doing one brand or the other. Every site we have stayed at in Spain prior to this, has done both.

The afternoon was spent with Scrabble; reading; and then watching the France v Italy rugby match. It was a cool day again yesterday, cloudy and around 15 degrees I'd say. It is supposed to start warming up again from today. For tea we ate in the site resto which is good value and nice enough food too.

Today we plan to have a bimble down to the supermarket again before doing sod all this afternoon.


----------



## raynipper

Yep, quite like to do the same again as yesterday.

Ray.


----------



## patp

More wood staining.


----------



## raynipper

It's time to pour a glass from my €5 for 5L red Portuguese wine.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bloody wastrel.


----------



## Drew

raynipper said:


> It's time to pour a glass from my €5 for 5L red Portuguese wine.
> 
> Ray.


That must be worse than a "Paint and Thinners" cocktail Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

He obviously has zero taste, so who cares.


----------



## patp

Don't knock it til you've tried it is what I say


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

May as well drink meths.


----------



## Drew

patp said:


> Don't knock it til you've tried it is what I say


I have tried cheap Portuguese wine Pat, the locals use it as paint stripper.


----------



## GMJ

2.76€ for 12 cans of Spanish cooking lager here...and its not the cheapest stuff either!!!


----------



## raynipper

Drew said:


> That must be worse than a "Paint and Thinners" cocktail Ray.


We dine with friends who have very expensive wine tastes and they pour it down and come back for more. I think they know it's not expensive but not just how cheap it can be bought for. I have seen it in some restaurants as 'house' wine. No complaints there either.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> 2.76€ for 12 cans of Spanish cooking lager here...and its not the cheapest stuff either!!!


Whatever do you cook in Larger?


----------



## aldra

The van beds are stripped, washed and ironed , sealed in vacuum bags

Next the toppers and mattresses , if it’s not screwed down it’s coming out 

The garage is empty and everything cleaned and stored, the far wire door still needs to be removed we can’t reach it on the drive, shadow no longer needs it to travel, the window is redundant , except if a child needs to travel , it easily fits a mattress 

So slowly the van is emptied ready to be downgraded which needs it to be weighed 

Most cupboards empty and Albert will remove the cupboard that replaces the fifth seat which is already stored in the loft along with the heavy original table

Curtains down washed and stored, these are the curtains that I made for the van, for each window and across the front of the windscreen, I need to lengthen them as Shadow no longer needs to sleep behind the rotating seats

Our mechanic will remove the gas generator and also the tow bar , not yet sure if the tricycle will fit in the garage but maybe we need to remove a wheel

Then the bike rack for a tricycle can be sold as we will no longer need it without a tow bar, we also have two windbreak awnings, don’t ask why so one needs to go

How much that van was sorted for the hound from hell, how much easier without him over guarding the van from all and everyone, how much harder without him ,our hound from hell swimming in the sea and lakes, running with the bike, we couldn’t take him into towns, have a cup of coffee as he eyed everyone as potential threats to our safety 

But that’s the hound I need to remember, swimming in the Mediterranean , the Adriatic Sea , running along side Albert on the bike, a hound who didn’t need to go for a wee till 10am, and was content to sleep, no insisted he slept late, who snuggled beside me in the air condition van, we both didn’t do heat well

A nightmare on our travels , a joy , and I’m guessing his spirit has left his mark on the van, it certainly has left it’s mark on me

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

Shouldn't you try the tricycle in the garage before removing the towbar Sandra? Or is there no mission of being sub-3500 with the towbar in place?


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

The weather brightened up noticeably yesterday so we sent the afternoon sat outside reading and generally being lay abouts really and today we plan to do much the same too...

Tbf in the morning we gave the MH a clean inside as we have been away 2 weeks now so aside from occasion sweeps with the vacuum, it has not had a good clean. 

Mrs GMJ had her monthly injection yesterday afternoon so we'll need to see if that affects her today. If not we'll go out for a bike ride: there are some Roman ruins nearby and also a Chocolate Museum....cue jokes about it melting in the heat!


----------



## JanHank

Two weeks Graham! Blimey how that time has flown. You should have good weather according to the forecaster on TV.

You still haven’t told me what you make with cooking larger.

Today, as every Tuesday I will have WhatsApp video call with Heike, but not our usual one and a half hours because at 1.30, UK 12.30 Pm I will be watching Tugs funeral along with several more of you.


----------



## GMJ

Cooking *lager*..

...it's a just a joke along the lines of cooking wine or sherry.

I drink bitter/ale in the UK and never lager but when we are on the continent it's el cheapo lager all the way. I buy the cheapest I can find as it all tastes pretty ****e to me.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> Two weeks Graham! *Blimey how that time has flown.* You should have good weather according to the forecaster on TV.


Yes it has...only 6 more to go :smile2:

As suspected, Mrs GMJ feeling a little under the weather today so we'll stay at base I think. The site has fresh bread for lunch and we can pop into the resto/cafe on site for a coffee.

The chocolate museum does it's English peaking tour at 10.00am each day so we'll have to get a wobble on if we want to do that one day.


----------



## raynipper

Yep, only 5 weeks to go and already starting to put things aside to take back? How people manage a 7 day holiday flying half way round the world I have lost count.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Cooking *lager*..
> 
> ...it's a just a joke along the lines of cooking wine or sherry.
> 
> I drink bitter/ale in the UK and never lager but when we are on the continent it's el cheapo lager all the way. I buy the cheapest I can find as it all tastes pretty ****e to me.


Try gin and tonic instead, or whisky an dry ginger, I´m sure the calories are the same.:grin2:


----------



## GMJ

The trouble is though Jan is that I tend to quaff other drinks much as I would beer, so white wine for example, does not last very long at all and as I drink around 2-3 litres of beer each day on hols abroad, it could get very messy if I substituted that with G&T or anything else!!


----------



## raynipper

Yes G, it might even cost another €3 a day in booze.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Yes G, it might even cost another €3 a day in booze.
> 
> Ray.


Good point Ray...

I can get 1.5 to 2 days out of a 12 pack of lager. At 2.76€ for a 12 pack I need to be careful!!

I might have to downgrade to the 2.66€ packs if I'm not too careful :grin2:

With gin at 6€ a litre and 6 cans of tonic for 1.53€, we'll be in the poor house at this rate....


----------



## raynipper

We are finding we blow another €40 a week on coffee and bun most mornings. Unless I succumb to the smell of bacon.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Coffees out and about here are coming in at around 2.60€ for 2 cafe con leche. Not bad: 1.30€ for a coffee out.

One place had the temerity to charge 3.80€ for 2 though!!

Scandalous....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I get a call from Leeds General Infirmary cardiologist 1at 09:10 regarding the next step for me, I'm getting more and more concerned as I am experiencing very slight pain in my chest now and then, and yesterday I had tingling in my left hand a couple of times, I'm not exerting myself so it's a bit worrying, they say in a letter yesterday that they are putting me on a list. Stuff that, get me in and do the bloody stent.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just spoke to the cardiologist, not the best of news 6-8 weeks before the do the stent, he did mention open heart surgery, so the old bottle twitched at that, he says I am very low risk of heart attack as I am one of around 5% of people where my heart has actually created its own workaround and is supplying itself with blood from the bottom of the heart instead of the top, I'm speshul.


----------



## raynipper

Like the 5th gear on old Fiat engines?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Kin hope not Ray.


----------



## patp

Phew Kev! When you said your artery was blocked I had all sorts of visions of Chris's blocked artery and the resulting heart attack. Isn't the human body amazing 

Those small vineyards can produce acceptable wine that they cannot charge much for. Even the large vineyards sell it quite cheap as the price of our wine is governed by tax and transport costs. Got talking to a very nice young viticulturist, once, in a bar in France. He wanted to talk about Manchester United and I wanted all the gen on his vineyard 

Have already done a days work by taking delivery of about 80 rolls of sheeps wool insulation. The driver dropped the pallets and Chris and I manhandled them into the bungalow from there. Some guys are on site doing the surface water drains and they took pity on us poor old codgers by handing them into the bungalow. 

Might fit some wood staining in after lunch.


----------



## aldra

JanHank said:


> Try gin and tonic instead, or whisky an dry ginger, I´m sure the calories are the same.:grin2:


I've never in 77 years ever drunk spirits, wine yes

But now I adore gin and tonic, different gins different tonics, the kids buy me different gins and different tonics, I never knew there was so many, some I'll need to pass on , once bitten twice shy >

At least they now have gifts I like , gin and scented candles, flowers I love but 6 bouquets are a bit much , I make flower food, change the water weekly clip a little off the stems and flowers that are 3 weeks old are still good

Recipe… 2 parts sugar, one part lemon juice a tiny bit of bleach, even a bouquet of roses are going strong

Pass on palmer violet gin, it's vile but I keep it in for my granddaughter , there no accounting for taste:grin2:

Sandra


----------



## 242633

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I just spoke to the cardiologist, not the best of news 6-8 weeks before the do the stent, he did mention open heart surgery, so the old bottle twitched at that, he says I am very low risk of heart attack as I am one of around 5% of people where my heart has actually created its own workaround and is supplying itself with blood from the bottom of the heart instead of the top, I'm speshul.


I had3 stents fitted in Jan 2020 in 2 operations on the same day; 2 via the right arm and the3rd via the left arm when I was still getting pain and a further poke about found a leak at a junction. I collected the latest prescription for the Meds today, and we hope to return to Spain [LFT results permitting] via the Newhaven to Dieppe crossing on 19th February. We'll be driving past the hospital at some point, so if they need to do a 'Click & Collect' stent upgrade or similar, we can oblige ... :wink2:Shouldn't tempt fate!

Steve


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Mrs GMJ wasn't feeling too great yesterday, so we stayed at base. She did manage to wander across into the in site café for a coffee and so we could get some bread for our lunch. After this I took myself off on my bike for a ride down the coast. With little planning I found a couple of beaches; some nice cycle tracks; and another campsite! 

The afternoon was spent reading and lazing about outside as the weather was lovely.

We did plan to take the tram into Benidorm this morning just to see if it really is as bad as we think, however we'll see how Mrs GMJ is feeling. If not we can postpone it for another day with no harm done.


----------



## patp

Our old brickie is back today to lay the hearth on our fireplace. The civil engineers are here to, hopefully, sink the sump and pump for the sewer. Chris is hoping to move the van, if it it is dry enough, to allow access to the water main so that he can get all the plumbing properly tested. Kitchen designer came yesterday and had a moan about all the sockets being in the wrong place. He had a sour face on because we have bought all our appliances elsewhere. Well all except the fridge and freezer which is still causing us a lot of head scratching. He has a Fischer Paykel model in his workshop (funny that someone else is buying the same one that he is recommending we buy) that we can look at to see if it meets our needs. I hope so because I am fed up now with pondering the problem.
Might do some more wood staining. Got to start looking at curtains soon.


----------



## raynipper

You have and are convincing me more and more not to have any wood surfaces to treat Pat. It never ends.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

There's a lot to be said for buying a turnkey property at our ages.


----------



## raynipper

We (I) keep looking at our home and realise the work, maintenance, heating, gardening, etc. and feel the need to move into a smaller low maintenance property. But we can never agree on choice or location.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We like it here, but access to the house is becoming more and more difficult for Liz, I'm okay for now except for when we bring shopping home.


----------



## JanHank

Glad I´m not the only one with a shall I, shan´t I problem.


If I do I will consider rent rather than buy then someone else has the maintenance problem


----------



## jiwawa

Over the last few weeks I've been dealing with our old family home which is let out for rent (between lets ATM) and I've realised that even if you buy in the services it's never done properly. I've been so exhausted at times I said that I hoped I'd be 6' under by the time that job comes round again!

I'm not sure about renting - you hear horror stories of not being able to get problems fixed in a timely manner. And I'd always be fearful they'd decide to sell up from under me.

I think perhaps the rental market in Germany is a lot better.


----------



## patp

This home is supposed to be the answer to our old age. A bungalow with everything done with "this is it forever" in mind. The wood will not need treating again for years and is so easy to do, just like cleaning it with a brush. I love it so it is a labour of love really even though I like a little moan . Wood breathes with the property and causes many fewer problems long term. Our last house had 35 year old wooden windows and doors, still in great condition, that were so easy to care for and good for the environment.
Hopefully we will sit back and enjoy a long old age in this property. All areas are disabled friendly. Our only worry is no bus service here but my uncle worked it out that a taxi was as cheap as running a car.
The garden is being planned to be low maintenance too. Raised beds, hard landscaping and a wild flower meadow are all planned.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just had a little play in the van, putting back panels I took off a few weeks ago to investigate the electrics, cream crackered now, out of breath and hurting everywhere.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We made it into Benidorm yesterday as Mrs GMJ was feeling much better. I guess it was just the knock effect of her injection on Monday which messed her around for 24 hours or so. We got the tram in: very efficient it was too: around 4 stops from where we are and 2.30€ each for a return ticket.

Tbf Benidorm was not as bad as we feared. We walked down through the town to the sea front and then along promenade for a while. There are the usual collection of eating places and shops selling tat but it was clean and well kept. It must be a different matter in summer when there are masses of holiday makers there but yesterday, whilst it was steady, it wasn't at all busy. The beach looked very pleasant and there were more than one group of olds on it doing organised exercise sessions. There are masses and masses of tower block hotels that you see on telly but amongst them, along the sea front were some rather nice looking ones too.

After walking as far as we dare, we returned the same way and stopped for some lunch at one of the many eateries. After this we headed back to the tram station but not before buying our son a joke present: an 'I love Benidorm' mug...I'm sure that he'll be very pleased with that









Today is market day in Villajoyosa, so we'll bimble down there before going food shopping.


----------



## patp

Carpenters are due in today to start hanging doors. I might do some more staining but will need to choose my location so as to be clear of them. Civil Engineers are still here working on the drains.
Bit of local drama yesterday when village shop failed to open on time. All us regulars had to drive into town to get our bread and newspaper. It was open when I drove back so I popped in to pick up our, ordered, newspaper. The proprietor is a bubbly ex publican and she is the target for a lot of people's venom. She has staffing issues due to Covid and it was all too much for her trying to handle burly builders who refuse to wear a mask!


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Carpenters are due in today to start hanging doors. I might do some more staining but will need to choose my location so as to be clear of them. Civil Engineers are still here working on the drains.
> Bit of local drama yesterday when village shop failed to open on time. All us regulars had to drive into town to get our bread and newspaper. It was open when I drove back so I popped in to pick up our, ordered, newspaper. The proprietor is a bubbly ex publican and she is the target for a lot of people's venom. She has staffing issues due to Covid and it was all too much for her trying to handle burly builders who refuse to wear a mask!


They obviously didn't listen properly when BJ announced he is bringing the, No mask needed, forward one month and thought that meant now. 🙁


----------



## 242633

Wind and rain has caused another Sun Lounge roof seal to fail. Access is difficult and there will be a lot of faffing about to get a ladder and crawling board in situ, in gusting winds, for what should be a 3 minute job, providing the old seal screw doesn't snap. The ladders/crawling board malarkey will be about 1/2 hour because the joint is just about dead centre and access is a PITA! The job is a regular event, and the neighbours now know what IHTFJ outbursts stand for ... ['I hate this job'] Spot the omission ...

Steve


----------



## JanHank

We have been to fill the Forester tank with diesel in Poland 1.23€ a ltr


----------



## Drew

How are the waste tank drain taps going Jan?


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> We have been to fill the Forester tank with diesel in Poland 1.23€ a ltr


Grrrrrrrrr we have just grabbed a tank full at €1.609 here on the Algarve as most places are 5 to 10c over that.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> How are the waste tank drain taps going Jan?


Everything is ready and they will be put on when Mario has time, I keep finding him other jobs to do :grin2:

It isn't urgent Drew, I do need the van until April.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a wander down to the local market yesterday as I find them very interesting places when abroad, more so than in the UK. This one was 90% food and clothing with very few other stalls really. There wasn't a hardware stall as I was after some new bungee cords but I bought a new leather washbag as mine is over 20 years old and has seen better days. I managed to haggle the cha down by 10€. He wasn't as friendly after that!!

We then went food shopping followed by the now obligatory coffee. 

The weather had started out sunny but by early afternoon it became cloudy, so most of the afternoon was spent indoors.

Today we'll have a cycle out and visit some Roman ruins I think. Mrs GMJ has foregone the option of visiting a chocolate Museum and producer nearby. Tbf we visited York last summer and did the chocolate story there and, despite this being free, I'm not sure what it could add to that.


----------



## patp

Pleased with the doors so far. The glazed ones arrived too but have to be allowed to acclimatize before they can be fitted. Drains are finished and ready for power to be connected to the gold plated, diamond encrusted pump. Then they need commissioning. Technically we could move in then but lots of jobs like fitted wardrobes need doing. Wish we had thought of them before because the carpets cannot be laid in rooms where there need to be cupboards. All the furniture went in the lounge which makes that room hard to access unless we move it all to a different room. Brain fog now.

Did I say that the (very fussy) carpenters complimented me on my staining  Yes, I thought I might have 

Off to discuss kitchens with the kitchen fitter this morning. I picked up "disapproval" vibes from him the other day because we had ordered all our appliances elsewhere and so had to alter the "temporary" plan.

Must find curtains for whichever room we, temporarily, move in to while the cupboards are being made in the bedroom. The people that bought our house asked if we would like our curtains when they bought new ones. Can I ask her to take them down now do you think? Talking of which they have asked us to pay for the driveway to have a load of stone poured and spread because the workers made a bit of a mess. I saw that the workers had made good "their" mess so the neighbours are being a tad cheeky


----------



## GMJ

I forgot to mention that we played our first game of bocce/boules/petanque yesterday and despite a spirited come back from Mrs GMJ, I won 17-12.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A bit of shopping to do and maybe lunch, I have to take back some slippers I bought, not very comfortable at all, tried the for 3 days, they have memory foam in them but even the next morning there are indentations where my toes were, and in the heel there is a sewn in label which has taken out any give it may have provided. I have never seen the point of memory foam.


----------



## 242633

Pudsey_Bear said:


> A bit of shopping to do and maybe lunch, I have to take back some slippers I bought, not very comfortable at all, tried the for 3 days, they have memory foam in them but even the next morning there are indentations where my toes were, and in the heel there is a sewn in label which has taken out any give it may have provided. I have never seen the point of memory foam.


I'm sure I bought a pair of memory foam slippers; just can't remember where I put them last time that I wore them ... :wink2:
Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What is it with this con anyway, if you depress memory foam it moves and squashes down to virtually nothing, so how is that doing anything?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mattresses may be better but we've tried them and not liked them.

https://www.thesleepjudge.com/what-is-memory-foam/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Took slipups back no problem, went to boundary mills and couldn't find any that didn't have the same problem it seems whoever designs them want the stupid label on the innersole in the heel, so it compresses the foam or whatever they have in that model, so I got a pair of Sketchers gel innersoles to try out in my old paint covered slippers to see if they will do for me so I'll buy some cheapo ones, diabetes is not helping the situation as my feet can become quite painful some days.


----------



## raynipper

We started trawling through a couple of websites for local rentals next winter in case our present landlords increase our rent as everything else is going up.

Takes hours as we seek certain requirements within the budgets. By the time you short list maybe six that seem to tick all the boxes we then found they were all booked already for next winter.
So back to square one and start again shuffling our specific requirements and making the budget more flexible. 

What is so amazing is the amount of bookings already for 3 months next winter and even into 2023/4 so more people are looking for some winter sun.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a ride out yesterday which turned out to be interesting. Firstly we set off for a mansion house which has been turned into a museum. When we got there it was closed until 1.00pm...despite it's website giving it's winter hours as open from 10.00! Never mind. on to plan B: some Roman ruins of a public baths.

When we got there they turned out to be so overgrown that all you could see was weeds and then only through a fence too! So basically they have done nothing with the ruins to turn them into a tourist opportunity despite showing pictures on the internet of them in their full glory!

What was nice though tbf was then riding through the Old Town area where all the narrow streets are full of multi coloured houses. This led us down to the sea front where we consoled ourselves with a coffee and watching the sea and folks walking by.

After lunch it was Scrabble; and boules...which Mrs GMJ won 16-7. We sat out for a bit then as it was sunny but when a cloud came over it was a little too fresh really.

Today I have to walk into town first thing to change our Spanish gas bottle which ran out last night, as the site doesn't do Repsol (they only do Cepsa which is strange as all sites we have been on to date on all or trips, have done both). Then when I come back we'll walk back into town to do some food shopping; then it's rugby all the way this afternoon!


----------



## JanHank

You’ll WALK INTO TOWN Graham, carrying a gas bottle? How big is this bottle? 


Today I am going to move the van wheels for the first time in months, Just a little trip out to see a bit of fresh scenery in the sun.


----------



## GMJ

Yes Jan, walk. It's a 12kg one so more when full. I have a small sack truck that I will strap it too. It's only around a mile and a half so shouldn't take long to get there.


----------



## bilbaoman

GMJ said:


> Yes Jan, walk. It's a 12kg one so more when full. I have a small sack truck that I will strap it too. It's only around a mile and a half so shouldn't take long to get there.


In most of Spain Repsol do a free delivery service get the camp site to ring the local depot


----------



## patp

Trip to look at lighting. Next have a nice display of them and we found most of what we need. Two of them I have sourced on Facebook Market place for a quarter of the price. The lady selling them is renovating and changing hers to smoked glass which seems to be all the rage now. Bought some other bits and pieces like wall art in The Range.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We have a nothing day planned for today. This morning I shall sharpen my head when I go up for my shower then we plan to just have a bimble around and find somewhere for a coffee. 

After lunch we'll do some reading and then watch the rugby later.


----------



## GMJ

bilbaoman said:


> In most of Spain Repsol do a free delivery service get the camp site to ring the local depot


Thanks for that. I wasn't aware of that and did do a decent search on t'internt and couldn't find anything plus reception certainly didn't mention it!

It took around 45 mins for the return trip and cost 15.62€ to swap over. All very efficient: here's the key to the locker and help yourself!!


----------



## JanHank

Yesterday we had a trip out in the Navajo, even though it was the first time since November it had been used it started on the first turn of the key :grin2:.
Today we well go a bit further, up through Germany and back through Poland, filling with diesel and gas on the way home.
I’m going to Schwedt to have a look to see what they have done with our parking place at the Oder Center, everything will be closed so we will have the place to ourselves.


----------



## patp

Probably a trip to the tip as the council still have not delivered our bins. Amazed that they collect plastic at the kerbside but not at the tip. It goes into landfill 
Collecting two light fittings from a Facebook seller.
Might go to the pub for Sunday Lunch.


----------



## raynipper

Can you get in Pat with the crowds and spreaders?

Ray.


----------



## patp

Not crowded Ray as we go at 4pm. All the farming folk eat at Midday or thereabouts and all the rest turn up later in the evening. Masks worn when walking about.


----------



## JanHank

A lovely few hours out on my round trip. I don´t know what´s going on in the Land Brandenburg, maybe it´s trouble in Berlin, but I have never seen so many police. cars and vans as I saw this morning coming away from Schwedt, at lest 10 vans in convoy and the equal amount of cars.
Coming home through Poland, I changed my mind about filling with gas and diesel, the Berliners were there in force cueing at every garage because its so much cheaper than in Germany. 
The traffic jam to get out was about 4 km long I found this out not by joining it, but doing a detour through the villages and coming back to the traffic lights where the traffic was that I would have been in had I stayed behind all that lot. I went a few Km out of the way, but better than sitting in a jam and I think I got to the traffic light quicker than staying in the jam


----------



## patp

Well spotted Jan! I got caught up in the local town the other day when the level crossing failed. No way to escape it but I did peel off from my intended destination earlier than planned.


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> I don´t know what´s going on in the Land Brandenburg, maybe it´s trouble in Berlin, but I have never seen so many police. cars and vans as I saw this morning coming away from Schwedt, at lest 10 vans in convoy and the equal amount of cars.


Possibly in anticipation of anti-vax roadblocks?


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a suitably lazy day yesterday: a bimble down to the town and a wander around; coffee was drunk and bread picked up. After lunch Scrabble, reading and then rugby on the telly. It was sunny but with just too much wind to make it pleasant to sit outside.

Today we plan to take the tram to Altea to have a look around. It is one of these white villages/towns with pretty side streets to wander through. There is a blue domed church at the top of the town which has commanding views too apparently. We'll have a wander around; have some lunch; and then return early this afternoon I think.


----------



## raynipper

It's a right hike up to that church G as I remember when we went to nephews wedding there in 1990. 

Ray.


----------



## patp

Nothing exciting planned. Walk the dog and then some more staining I expect. Carpenter's birthday today so we gave him the day off  Very annoyed that the electrician put a light switch on the wrong side of the door into the second bedroom. I am pretty certain that the carpenter will have queried it with Chris who will have said "Oh never mind, that's ok, just put the door on the opposite way round to all the other doors in the hall way". He thought no one would notice and I noticed it the first time I used it


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> It's a right hike up to that church G as I remember when we went to nephews wedding there in 1990.
> 
> Ray.


Oh dear - we'll have to see how Mrs GMJ does then. I have just fed her toast for brekkie to get some energy producing carbs in her, so hopefully that'll help...

...together with a fully leaded coffee when we arrive!


----------



## raynipper

I guess there must be transport up there G as lots of weddings happen. Sadly we struggled up there on foot in in posh gear for the wedding and baked but it was in August.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Nothing exciting planned. Walk the dog and then some more staining I expect. Carpenter's birthday today so we gave him the day off  Very annoyed that the electrician put a light switch on the wrong side of the door into the second bedroom. I am pretty certain that the carpenter will have queried it with Chris who will have said "Oh never mind, that's ok, just put the door on the opposite way round to all the other doors in the hall way". He thought no one would notice and I noticed it the first time I used it


I have said we have sliding doors into the wall here, but in England the 2 bedroom and the bathroom doors opened into the hall and light switches on the hall side so no fiddling to fund a switch in the dark and the whole bedroom wall can be used without hiding stuff behind the door.


----------



## 242633

Hoping to get my nuts re torqued [after Thursday's tyre change] ... And to start cleaning Brunhilde ready for the Grand Depart. Haven't rebooked the Ferry yet, because of the forecast storms and the Met Office is talking of a possible Red Warning of a 'Threat to Human Life'. But there again, so is/was COVID, although that didn't threaten to blow the M/Home over ...

Steve


----------



## erneboy

Van has just departed on a trailer, on its way to Lincoln for MoT and sale. We think that for the moment we are done travelling, though we reserve the right to buy a PVC. Annual MoT was going to be a pain and in a few years I'd need an annual medical to drive it.


----------



## jiwawa

marchie said:


> Hoping to get my nuts re torqued
> 
> Steve


Gee, that sounds painful Steve!


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Van has just departed on a trailer, on its way to Lincoln for MoT and sale. We think that for the moment we are done travelling, though we reserve the right to buy a PVC. Annual MoT was going to be a pain and in a few years I'd need an annual medical to drive it.


Are you still on your UK driving licence Alan?

I swopped mine for a German one before I was 70 and I don´t have that performance with the German licence, by the time it needs renewing I will either have stopped needing it or be dead.

Anyway you live in a warm climate you don´t need to travel to Spain anymore for the winter. :laugh:


----------



## jiwawa

erneboy said:


> Van has just departed on a trailer, on its way to Lincoln for MoT and sale. We think that for the moment we are done travelling, though we reserve the right to buy a PVC. Annual MoT was going to be a pain and in a few years I'd need an annual medical to drive it.


I'm sure that's quite a wrench Alan! The dogs will miss it too!

Can't imagine you in a PVC - you could get 2 PVCs in your old van!


----------



## erneboy

Thanks Jean. Can't really imagine it myself. We'll have to see.


----------



## erneboy

jiwawa said:


> I'm sure that's quite a wrench Alan! The dogs will miss it too!
> 
> Can't imagine you in a PVC - you could get 2 PVCs in your old van!


Just nipped across to San Jordi for bits and pieces Jean. Chatted about pvcs ln the way and decided we couldn't stand it. That was a quick rejection.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I suppose it's down to how much stuff you don't really need that you feel you have to take with you, we found the self build more than big enough but we did have 6 upper lockers and loads of storage under the beds plus a good-sized wardrobe, and I put some extra storage pods behind the drivers seat for anything else like gloves hats, maps etc.


----------



## patp

It looks likely that we, too, will wave goodbye to the fifth wheel soon. Too much hassle now. We also will take a look at panel vans but just for day usage so that we can nip to the coast for the day and be self sufficient from all the crowds. We are thinking of buying/renting a timber lodge type place in Kent so that we can visit daughter but still be self sufficient. 

Like you, Kev, we managed very well in our old Hymer but it was just my insomnia that was the problem.


----------



## raynipper

erneboy said:


> Van has just departed on a trailer, on its way to Lincoln for MoT and sale. We think that for the moment we are done travelling, though we reserve the right to buy a PVC. Annual MoT was going to be a pain and in a few years I'd need an annual medical to drive it.


Gosh Alan, just seen this news.
Understandable for us old uns but your still young enough to fight the good fight and triumph. We were forced into a Euro Shed which didn't have the same appeal as RVs. So I gave in after it sat unused. I still 'hanker' but reality rules. 
When I listen to our motorhome friends complaining about full and expensive sites as well as the menial tasks associated with vans, the apartment is a good bet now.
The main problem we have now is seeking an alternative and possibly better flat at competitive rates as we are doing now. Then we can't agree and round and round we go.

Ray.


----------



## 242633

jiwawa said:


> Gee, that sounds painful Steve!


Be OK when the anaesthetic wears off, Jean. I'm now a Mezzo Soprano after the retorque :wink2:

Steve


----------



## erneboy

Can't be arsed traipsing back go the UK for MoT Ray and don't much want to go back to cramped eurovans. But on top of that we've travelled round for 17 of the 20 plus years we've had vans and are settled here at least for now. We'll see.


----------



## patp

Ray, can you send us links to all your reject apartments please? It is the way that we think we are going now. Drive to an apartment with the dog - Ah, are apartments mostly pet friendly or are we going to find it difficult to find one?


----------



## raynipper

OK Pat. Will do but there are more pet friendly lets in Spain than Portugal as I see it. I might be more inclined to stay 4 months if it wasn't for the main and time consuming property in Normandy.

This is one.
https://www.airbnb.co.uk/praia-de-armacao-de-pera-portugal/stays
Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> I guess there must be transport up there G as lots of weddings happen. Sadly we struggled up there on foot in in posh gear for the wedding and baked but it was in August.
> 
> Ray.


Well we made it up there in one go! Stunning views from the top. Plenty of restaurants up there too but only one main one open for coffee. Well worth the walk up through the white houses though, lovely.

We then ambled back down and walked along the sea front. They are re-doing the prom at the mo so lots of work going on. We did find a nice resto on the seafront though and had a lazy, leisurely lunch before catching the tram back.

It's been a bit of a scorcher here today too. :smile2:


----------



## raynipper

More here Pat.

https://www.holidu.pt/s/portugal?st...AiuD-FpoNxdk9IKst0SXTP-I2UK2amMkaAhugEALw_wcB

And here ..... https://www.debimar.com/en/

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Our last full day at our first site, today. We'll go food shopping this morning and then this afternoon I'll start breaking down our camp: taking the awning down, putting away stuff etc.

We'll also find time to sit out and relax too as it's forecast for sunshine again this afternoon. It was a bit windy yesterday so hopefully that will calm down too.

This has been a good site on balance: handy for the supermarket; a bit too far to walk to the beach but fine if you have a bike; nice resto and pleasant staff; handy for the tram; big pitches available. We shall keep this site on our list and will revisit at some stage in years to come, after we have finished doing our exploring.


----------



## patp

No dilly dallying this morning as rain is forecast for about 10 am so need to get the dog out and back in the dry if I can. 

I picked up some gorgeous curtains that I found advertised on FB Market Place to add to the the two lovely light fittings from the other day. The curtains will fit exactly my bedroom windows. Just have to get a rail up now.


----------



## aldra

Not a lot, but then again it isn’t interesting 

And you seem to be doing OK

So I’ll bow out off this thread and most of the others 

Love to all but it seems no longer to fulfil my needs belonging to MHF

An era passed, a shadow passed

I guess we will travel again one day

And when we do I’ll remember all of you 

Some of you so special, but most that were so special gone

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are on the move today: from Villajoyosa up to Benicassim. Looks like it'll take between 2-3 hours to get there at our pace and with at least one stop for a coffee.

Yesterday we wandered into the supermarket for a few bits before the obligatory coffee stop. The lady at the café know what we have now! Upon return we had a game of boules before lunch (15-2 to me). The afternoon was given over to Scrabble and reading before I broke camp down: awning down; floor mat up etc. It was a lovely afternoon so i kept the table and chairs out until 5.00 before they too went away.

We will be keeping this site on our 'Return' pile we think, so may well come back here in a few years time.


----------



## patp

Have booked a relaxing Reflexology treatment. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## JanHank

I’m gonna have a man in my shower this afternoon :grin2: there’s a nasty smell coming up the waste so Marko is coming to see if he can fix it. I looked on YouTube to see if there might be a clue how to prevent it, but I can’t find a waste drain like this.


----------



## raynipper

Could do with a good scrub and some Swish curtain wire down it to drag out the gunge.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Could do with a good scrub and some Swish curtain wire down it to drag out the gunge.
> 
> Ray.


There is no gunge Ray, I cleaned it out, what you see is from the hard water, I clear out the hair and gunge regularly and this is after I have done that, put bleach down and a loo brush. It´s nothing to do with cleaning, a seal has failed obviously.


----------



## Drew

It depends on how often you clean it, probably a build up of hair combined with body grease that eventually builds up and causes the smell.

Looks like a hex nut on top that maybe can be undone allowing the inner reservoir to be removed and cleaned.

Not for me to say but a job that should be done *at least* once every month.


----------



## JanHank

As neither of you seem to know this drain I will leave it to Marko to pass judgement. 
The smell thats coming up is from my waste tank in the garden that does not need emptying for at least another 7 weeks before you suggest it´s full.


----------



## Drew

You didn't mention in your first post that it was coming from the waste tank in your garden. If that is the case then your shower drain has no water in it. If it was full of water then it would prevent any smells from your waste tank.

The drain in your shower, no matter what make it is, should prevent smells coming from ?????. It is a water trap, ie similar to a "U" bend.


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> You didn't mention in your first post that it was coming from the waste tank in your garden. If that is the case then your shower drain has no water in it. If it was full of water then it would prevent any smells from your waste tank.
> 
> The drain in your shower, no matter what make it is, should prevent smells coming from ?????. It is a water trap, ie similar to a "U" bend.


Oh dear dear me, I know for a fact it is the seal that is failing as it happened once before and a plumber came and fixed it.

There is water in the thing, you can see it for goodness sake

This is water, it doesn´t fill any fuller.


----------



## Drew

JanHank said:


> *I'm gonna have a man in my shower this afternoon :grin2: there's a nasty smell coming up the waste so Marko is coming to see if he can fix it. I looked on YouTube to see if there might be a clue how to prevent it, but I can't find a waste drain like this.[/QUOTE
> *
> "Oh dear dear me, I know for a fact it is the seal that is failing as it happened once before and a plumber came and fixed it.
> There is water in the thing, you can see it for goodness sake
> This is water, it doesn´t fill any fuller."
> 
> You are a couple of feet from it, I am 730 miles as the crow flies from your village and can only see a small picture.
> 
> Then why didn't you say so in the first place? We can only go by what you post in the first instance. From your picture I can only see a waste that needs a good clean, no water.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Of course a waste can smell, the U or S bend only stops smells coming in from the sewer or pipes, it can still have stale smells at the shower side of things as do kitchen sinks a splodge of bleach once a month helps keep things more fresher.


----------



## JanHank

I wish I hadn't said anything about the man in my shower now, like I kept saying on another thread, , I know my dog, well I know my shower and I know the difference between the sewer stink and a blocked waist pipe and if you had the same sewer arrangement as we have in this village so would you. 
Now let´s call an end to all this `you know better than me´ please , I didn't ask for opinions to start with, just to let anyone who was interested know why I was allowing a man to be in my shower. The photo was to see if anyone else had a the same arrangement as I have and it is not dirty it is like the chalk mark that sticks to kettles and the black is not easy to remove as any Plumber in this area would tell you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It might be best Gertrude if you don't want opinions to not post things where you might get them, it's what forums do, it can be frustrating but these are the same people that you try to help when you think they have a problem.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> It might be best Gertrude if you don't want opinions to not post things where you might get them, it's what forums do, it can be frustrating but these are the same people that you try to help when you think they have a problem.


And when I say it is not what you are suggesting then thats when the `help´ should back away. 

It was supposed to be a jokey post, about a man being in my bathroom, and as the help was coming I don´t understand why all the "It´s because it needs cleaning " was brought in. I´m getting a bit cross don´t ya know.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't get the attitude you keep dishing out, why do you get so angry?


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We made it in one piece to our next main site in Benicassim. We got here around 1.30 and had a decent choice of pitches to choose from. I picked one on the end of a row so easy to get in and out. I pulled on front ways so we are sleeping at the road end but as its right at the back of the site, it's nice and quiet. We actually stayed in the same row as this 2 years ago on our last visit.

Weather is warmer up here. It touched 24 degrees on the drive up and settled t around 21 by mid afternoon. Warm enough to stay out later than in Villajoyosa, after we had set up the pitch. We had tea in the restaurant on site which does a nice plate of food.

Plans for today are just to go to the nearby Lidl for food. Mrs GMJ is quite excited about it as she hasn't been to our local Aldi back home for 2 years now due to Covid (I do the shopping at home) so wants to have a look in the middle aisle! We'll have a coffee on the way back in the site resto/café as there isn't one between us and Lidl (which is only 300m away!). 

Wall to wall sunshine with a high of 21 degrees forecast today, so this afternoon will be spent doing precisely nowt!


----------



## JanHank

Yesterday afternoon Marko came and did the job I couldn’t do and you were partly right, because he pulled the whole thing off to clean around the rubber seal and under it where the black stuff was causing the seal to fail and allow the sewer smell to creep through. So first I’m sorry for getting my knickers in a twist yesterday, please put it down to frustration when I am not able to do a job myself. It took Marko 10 minutes on his hands and knees to do the job and I certainly couldn’t have done that or even pulled up the whole thing. I expect this was a job Hans would have done periodically without me taking notice.


----------



## raynipper

As at the moment we don't have an apartment to stay next winter due to all the nice ones being booked already. We await contact from two agents and our existing landlady about possible options. But we are a little cagey about any new accommodation as it must get full sun all day or you end up in a 'fridge' even on the Algarve.

Ray.


----------



## patp

I think we are going to get some cupboard doors for the built in wardrobes. 
I have asked the carpenters to make a stable door type door between the kitchen and the utility/dog room. It is very difficult to shut a pet dog out of the living area because I feel mean. This stable door arrangement will mean I can be in the kitchen and not feel that the dog is "shut out" while she dries off. They have said it can be done


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We popped down to Lidl yesterday morning for some supplies and a mooch around the middle aisles. As we plan to visit the Chinese supermarket today, we didn't get anything other than food. After a coffee at the site resto we unpacked and then went off for a game of boules which Mrs GMJ won 15-6. It's a great leveller is boules and Mrs GMJ has pretty good hand-eye coordination.

The afternoon was given over to reading whilst sat outside as the temps were in the low 20's with no cloud. We had numerous folks come over for a chat as the rear of our MH is facing the road and it has the big red dragon and word Cymru on it (see below), which usually gets folks chatting.

Today, as mentioned, we are off into town for a coffee and a wander around the Chinese supermarket before getting back and doing very little as the forecast is even better for today with a high of 22 degrees!


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha ha they weren't telling you to get back to Wales then G.? Or asking to see yer webbed feet?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Cheeky git









They'd have webbed feet too as most were Welsh!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Had a quiet day yesterday. We walked up through the town centre and back in a circuitous route, stopping for a coffee on the way back. We then stopped at the Chinese supermarket, which is always fun. If you have never been in one, they are basically a massive shop which sells everything...or appears to sell everything. You might have an idea of popping in to get a couple of things and end up buying 10 items! Things are very cheap generally as well: we bought some socklets for Mrs GMJ (10 pairs); garden cable ties; bungee cords; a face mask; meat skewers; a sharp kitchen knife; and some craft knives.

After lunch we played Scrabble and read whilst sat outside as the temps got up to 22 degrees yesterday. A big difference forecast for today though: cloudy and down to 15 degrees; what's that all about??!!

We just plan to go food shopping this morning and then see what the day brings really.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

BRRR!!!

I've just been out to put the car on the road and move the van into the middle of the drive, I have MCEA coming today to work on the van, there is the new MPPT controller to wire in and fit, it goes to VB & LB so a bit too much for me these days, I could probably do just the LB, they have to also get the LB to be charged from the engine, and if time the fridge still needs doing but maybe too cold for that today.


----------



## patp

Well we survived Storm Eunice! Had to bring the slide-in in so we went and sat in the bungalow until about 6pm and we felt we could risk going back in.

Carpenters are here. Chris is off to get a PCR before his procedure (sigmoidoscopy) next week. Daughter is due any minute with husband to lay the insulation in the loft. I will be granddaughter sitting  And breathe............


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well they came and they went, didn't do much at all lots of discussion but the weather is against us as it is snowing quite a bit, they fitted the controller but did not run the cables as it duplicates the other work which they can't do on the drive as they can't get under it and it slopes too much to use ramps so it's going over to Halifax to be done.


So stuff it, we're going to possibly bugger off tomorrow for a few days while we still can, if I leave it too long I might have to go in for the stent, might just load up tomorrow and go Monday, depending on how we both feel and the weather, we were going to go for longer and do the SWS300, but we need a charged leisure battery for that long.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Well they came and they went, didn't do much at all lots of discussion but the weather is against us as it is snowing quite a bit, they fitted the controller but did not run the cables as it duplicates the other work which they can't do on the drive as they can't get under it and it slopes too much to use ramps so it's going over to Halifax to be done.
> 
> So stuff it, we're going to possibly bugger off tomorrow for a few days while we still can, if I leave it too long I might have to go in for the stent, might just load up tomorrow and go Monday, depending on how we both feel and the weather, *we were going to go for longer and do the SWS300, but we need a charged leisure battery for that long.*




Whats that pray tell me?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Do you not have Google Gertrude?


----------



## Drew

Its one of them? crystal clear, all from Google as suggested.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah right  

It's like the NC 500 cept less north.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

My bad (stupid americanism)

https://openroadscotland.com/2019/great-scottish-routes-south-west-coastal-300/


----------



## JanHank

So stuff it, we're going to possibly bugger off tomorrow for a few days while we still can, if I leave it too long I might have to go in for the stent, might just load up tomorrow and go Monday, depending on how we both feel and the weather, we were going to go for longer and do the SWS300, but we need a charged leisure battery for that long.

The paragraph still doesn´t make sense to me, you are talking about going away (we were going to go for longer and *do the* SWS300,) I can´t make head or tail of that, what do you do with an SWS300.


----------



## GMJ

it makes sense to me. 

The "SWS300" is referred to as a thing which can be done. Like doing the London marathon...


----------



## JanHank

Bully for you Graham, but it still doesn´t make sense to me how can you do an SWS300 when its a blessed Amplifier, well thats what it looks like to me.

It´s as bad as people saying "Ya know what I mean like" no I don´t know otherwise I wouldn´t be asking.


----------



## Drew

*It's like the NC 500 cept less north.*

It is a circular tour round South West Scotland. The Great Scottish routes: *South West Coastal 300*. I believe it is 300 miles long.

I Googled it for fun just see what it came up with, and posted the first item on the list, i.e. a picture of a ?????????

Sorry I put you off the scent JAN. As you already know, I don't use "smiley faces etc" in my posts.


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> *It's like the NC 500 cept less north.*
> 
> It is a circular tour round South West Scotland. The Great Scottish routes: *South West Coastal 300*. I believe it is 300 miles long.
> 
> I Googled it for fun just see what it came up with, and posted the first item on the list, i.e. a picture of a ?????????
> 
> Sorry I put you off the scent JAN. As you already know, I don't use "smiley faces etc" in my posts.


Thank you Drew. I wonder who else didn´t have a clue what Daisy was on about. I hate these new fangled abbreviations, I blame it on text messaging that I don´t do.

See Drew, thats where you should have used a smiley. Not that it worries me where Daisy goes as long as he comes back.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Thanks Drew, I think we need to start mansplaining everything for the old dear, I did look on eBay for a plot but didn't find one over her way.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> Bully for you Graham, but it still doesn´t make sense to me how can you do an SWS300 when its a blessed Amplifier, well thats what it looks like to me.
> 
> It´s as bad as people saying "Ya know what I mean like" no I don´t know otherwise I wouldn´t be asking.


No need to be rude.


----------



## 242633

The new tyres were quite warm when I had the wheelnuts retorqued and the pressures checked, so decided to recheck and use the footpump to add air. Soon gave that idea up when my heart rate was rising 4 times quicker than the tyre pressures! Then remembered that there is an electronic pump with the Emergency Tyre Kit, so unpacked that to check it all works. Perfect for the front tyres, plugged into the cab cigarette lighter and done in 5 seconds each side


Cable too short to reach rear wheels and 12v socket in lounge area is a Hella socket ... Lapsed into Moron Mode and ordered 2 Hella sockets from Amazon to reach the rear wheels instead of a Hella adapter with a cigarette lighter input! So, when the Hella sockets arrive tomorrow, I'll circumsise the pump cable and replace it the Hella connector, keeping the 'red ring' collar for the Cab area cigarette lighter socket for the front tyres ...


When I visit David at Wildebus to get the ABB07 Leisure & Starter Battery dongles fitted so that I'll be able to use Bluetooth to check/program the condition/charging parameters for both batteries, I'll probably ask him to swap the cab cigarette lighter for a Hella socket, or to add a Hella socket as an additional power outlet. Swapping adapters about in fading light after a day's driving and then setting up on site is something to be avoided


Steve


----------



## jiwawa

I don't know about anybody else Steve but I'm totally cross-eyed n confused after that!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Yesterday was quite cool here - around 15-16 degrees - so we didn't sit outside in the afternoon. The morning was spent going food shopping; having a coffee; cleaning the MH; and then playing boules (I won 16-8 so that's 3-2 in the series so far!). In the afternoon after Scrabble we watched a film and then read. 

Today the wall-to-wall sunshine is due to reappear and this morning we are panning an bike ride out. Behind the campsite is a cycle/walking route called the Via Verde which is a 5.7km path which follows the coast up to Oropesa. We'll give that a go as its all non-car and all flat tarmac, so it should suit Mrs GMJ well.


----------



## greygit

I will be emptying out my PC info into storage while waiting for my new PC I've had built in the UK to arrive. Probably my last PC so have gone a little over the top with specs but with new photo editing software using AI technology and games now with fantastic graphics you need a PC with the the top end kit. 
As they say; no pockets in a shroud.:grin2:


----------



## patp

Daughter and Son in Law did a sterling job yesterday laying two layers of loft insulation over about two thirds of the loft. I had fun babysitting 

More of the same today so better rush because they want me on duty pretty early and got to walk the dog yet.


----------



## raynipper

marchie said:


> The new tyres were quite warm when I had the wheelnuts retorqued and the pressures checked, so decided to recheck and use the footpump to add air. Soon gave that idea up when my heart rate was rising 4 times quicker than the tyre pressures! Then remembered that there is an electronic pump with the Emergency Tyre Kit, so unpacked that to check it all works. Perfect for the front tyres, plugged into the cab cigarette lighter and done in 5 seconds each side
> 
> Cable too short to reach rear wheels and 12v socket in lounge area is a Hella socket ... Lapsed into Moron Mode and ordered 2 Hella sockets from Amazon to reach the rear wheels instead of a Hella adapter with a cigarette lighter input! So, when the Hella sockets arrive tomorrow, I'll circumsise the pump cable and replace it the Hella connector, keeping the 'red ring' collar for the Cab area cigarette lighter socket for the front tyres ...
> 
> When I visit David at Wildebus to get the ABB07 Leisure & Starter Battery dongles fitted so that I'll be able to use Bluetooth to check/program the condition/charging parameters for both batteries, I'll probably ask him to swap the cab cigarette lighter for a Hella socket, or to add a Hella socket as an additional power outlet. Swapping adapters about in fading light after a day's driving and then setting up on site is something to be avoided Steve


Can't you just use a cigar extension lead Steve.?
I do have one for powering a dash came out in my barn. Luckily the 12v pump/compressor is not only heavy duty but has a 6m heavy lead.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

There are numerous jobs I must make my mind up to do, Christmas decorations need putting back into their boxes, they are just on the floor up in the big room where Mario took them weeks ago and I was unable to climb the stairs at the time, they aren’t seen or in the way and I keep forgetting about them. 
Tidying the workshop is another job I keep going back to every now and then and in between leave stuff about any old where, that’s one set back of having so much space to spread things about.

I keep moving things to new homes and then forget where the new home is :frown2: I can’t find my Kenwood liquidiser, not something I use often, but I wanted it when Motley was ill to try liquidising the rice, luckily I have a Magi-mix so did it in there, (he still didn’t eat it though) I still haven’t found the liquidiser.


----------



## 242633

raynipper said:


> Can't you just use a cigar extension lead Steve.?
> I do have one for powering a dash came out in my barn. Luckily the 12v pump/compressor is not only heavy duty but has a 6m heavy lead.
> 
> Ray.


Perhaps a combination of Brexit/COVID/Businesses squeezing costs etc, but stock availability in UK is appalling, Ray. When we bought Tig in late October 2018, nipped up to Halfords, and several types of USB connectors, cigarette lighters, extension leads by Ring Automotive etc. Now their online offering suggests tent pegs [can't see the connection to 12v extension leads, but makes sense to somebody in their IT Section ...]

Ring have a compressor model, £79.99 on Amazon with free next day delivery; Screwfix have the same mode £111+ and collect next week ... I bought a Hella 'clone' from a non Amazon supplier, and it was dreadful quality that wasn't fit for purpose. So, gritted teeth Amazon purchase, for 2 genuine Hella versions [1 for a spare since I'm paying for delivery ...]. DPD delivery 'before 10pm' [on a Sunday, poor devil on the courier run]

Steve


----------



## dghr272

marchie said:


> Perhaps a combination of Brexit/COVID/Businesses squeezing costs etc, but stock availability in UK is appalling, Ray. When we bought Tig in late October 2018, nipped up to Halfords, and several types of USB connectors, cigarette lighters, extension leads by Ring Automotive etc. Now their online offering suggests tent pegs [can't see the connection to 12v extension leads, but makes sense to somebody in their IT Section ...]
> 
> Ring have a compressor model, £79.99 on Amazon with free next day delivery; Screwfix have the same mode £111+ and collect next week ... I bought a Hella 'clone' from a non Amazon supplier, and it was dreadful quality that wasn't fit for purpose. So, gritted teeth Amazon purchase, for 2 genuine Hella versions [1 for a spare since I'm paying for delivery ...]. DPD delivery 'before 10pm' [on a Sunday, poor devil on the courier run]
> 
> Steve


The Ring RAC900 is a great bit of kit, have had it since 2014, the flexible airline ensured I could even reach the spare connection at the rear of our Arapaho. All fits compactly into its own bag to take up a little space.

Terry


----------



## Drew

These extension leads can be made up by yourself Steve. Two core round cable of various sizes or amperage can be bought for a few pounds, with attached plugs or sockets, you would then be able to make any combination of extension lead that you want.


----------



## jiwawa

I've such an extension - allows me to get to the rear wheels.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I would just put a cigar socket in the back of the van for a usb plug and run the lead out of the window for a tyre blower upper if needed.


----------



## raynipper

As my old 12v compressor is getting on in years but still working well, I keep a look out for a replacement but my main criteria is it's weight.!
Most are just light weight and thin leads. Mine must weigh 4 or 5kg and the lead is really heavy duty. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I thought I read somewhere that the pressure required can blow the fuse in the cigarette socket so its best to connect the compressor to the MH battery directly.

I have the RAC900 too and it seems to be a great piece of kit and the MH'ers favourite.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a lovely ride out yesterday morning on the e bikes. This Via Verde cycleway is blimming lovely: it runs up the coast with superb views which added loads of time to the journey with stops for photos. We found a café at the end on the seafront for coffee, which was also very nice. The only issue was that it was very busy with walkers and cyclists as it was Sunday, so we'll do it on a weekday next.

Back at base: disaster!! I had forgotten to pack the battery chargers for the bikes. Stupidly I had ticked them on our pre-trip checklist but for some reason hadn't put them in the MH. D'oh...

Luckily a couple we have been chatting too who ar e on a pitch in our row, had a charger that suited our batteries so I have borrowed it off them overnight. This morning I will cycle into town and visit the 3 bike shops locally to see if I can buy one. failing that I think I have identified one on Amazon ES, which should do the job and only 25€ and can be delivered Tomorrow/Weds.

Plans for today: putting on a dark wash first thing (4€); then food shopping; then battery shopping as mentioned; then lazing about for the rest of the day. 22 degrees forecast for today: marvellous!


----------



## dghr272

GMJ said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the pressure required can blow the fuse in the cigarette socket so its best to connect the compressor to the MH battery directly.
> 
> I have the RAC900 too and it seems to be a great piece of kit and the MH'ers favourite.


A neighbour took the crocodile clips of his RAC900 and fitted a cigarette socket plug, it instantly melted the newly fitted plug when he switched it on.
Rather than connect to my underfloor engine battery I use the clips on the live connector and an engine earth in the engine bay.

Terry


----------



## 242633

dghr272 said:


> A neighbour took the crocodile clips of his RAC900 and fitted a cigarette socket plug, it instantly melted the newly fitted plug when he switched it on.
> Rather than connect to my underfloor engine battery I use the clips on the live connector and an engine earth in the engine bay.
> 
> Terry


Thanks, Terry, I had looked at the under bonnet connections [used them with the Multimeter to monitor the Starter Battery voltage in December and January before I had the AMT12 Battery Relay/Charger fitted, so I know where they are!]. I might have to bite the bullet and buy the RAC 900! My main concern is the lack of space to store all the kit, a constant penalty of the 5.99m Van that is beginning to look like Steptoe & Son's Scrap Collection Cart, with kit strewn everywhere ...

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You only need thick leads if it has a big motor and modern ones don't need them as they work on a different principle that's why they take so long and are as cheap as french fries.


----------



## patp

Daughter and Son in Law got two layers of insulation down in the loft yesterday. Will come back and do the third in a few weeks. 
Man came to "commission" the gold plated, diamond encrusted, sewage pumping system first thing. We have flushing toilets!

I am now off to buy hinges and door handles for fitted wardrobe doors. Curtain rails for our bedroom are also on the list. Also pick up some spare bathroom tiles because fitting the heated radiators and bathroom cabinets etc has meant a few casualties  
Might swing by the tip to get rid of our rubbish. It irks me that they do not take hard plastic. We can put it in our, for now non existent, recycling bin but the tip does not have a recycling facility so I have to put it in to land fill!


----------



## 242633

I've just told Elaine that she is lucky to be married to a man with magical powers that few others possess; I was able to remove the used toilet roll cardboard centre from the bathroom ... )


Steve


----------



## GMJ

dghr272 said:


> A neighbour took the crocodile clips of his RAC900 and fitted a cigarette socket plug, it instantly melted the newly fitted plug when he switched it on.
> Rather than connect to my underfloor engine battery I use the clips on the live connector and an engine earth in the engine bay.
> 
> Terry


That's what I thought Terry...

I also connected under the bonnet when I used my RAC900.

I had a different Ring one which was unused but not recommended for the higher pressures of MH tyres so my lad had that (he had forgotten that he had bought it for me 3-4 years ago!!) and I bought the RAC900.


----------



## dghr272

marchie said:


> Thanks, Terry, I had looked at the under bonnet connections [used them with the Multimeter to monitor the Starter Battery voltage in December and January before I had the AMT12 Battery Relay/Charger fitted, so I know where they are!]. I might have to bite the bullet and buy the RAC 900! My main concern is the lack of space to store all the kit, a constant penalty of the 5.99m Van that is beginning to look like Steptoe & Son's Scrap Collection Cart, with kit strewn everywhere ...
> 
> Steve


Packs away fine in its compact bag.

Terry


----------



## GMJ

Update on e- bike charger

I mentioned that I had forgotten to bring them away with us so I duly cycled up into town this morning and went to 2 bike shops, neither of which were much help. I also checked the Chinese sell-everything supermarket: nope!

So I have bought one off Amazon ES to arrive here on Thursday. So we'll have to see how that goes.

The chap I borrowed one off overnight, is here until next Monday so I can use his if all else fails. With judicious use of power (I seldom have the electric on) I reckon we can probably stretch 2 batteries on full power over 2 weeks - maybe 4-5 rides out.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've been out in the van giving it a bit of a clean, I bought a used cordless vacuum off eBay and it's done a pretty good job, I think I might take it with us on the next trip, Liz usually does it with a rubber hand brush but I think those days are over now and it's something I can do for her.


We're going to go away for a few days, not sure where, not been informed yet.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

After the search for a battery charger yesterday morning, we popped out to do some food shopping. As time was pressing we had coffee before hitting Lidl. After Scrabble, the rest of the day was then spent outside lazing around: reading and watching the world go by!

Today we plan a bike ride out this morning along the coast. We'll find somewhere to have lunch whilst out or otherwise we'll eat out tonight in the on site resto I think.


----------



## raynipper

We filled up here yesterday and now need a day off from eating. It was vast.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/R...bb64c3cf1fb99e1!8m2!3d37.1278643!4d-8.3119753

Ray.


----------



## patp

Feeling a bit more human (?!  ) after a decent ish night's sleep. Chris has his sigmoidoscopy later today. I have a hair cut.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> We filled up here yesterday and now need a day off from eating. It was vast.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/R...bb64c3cf1fb99e1!8m2!3d37.1278643!4d-8.3119753
> 
> Ray.


Spending all that electricity money you´ve been saving Raymond. :grin2:


----------



## 242633

The LAST 'Click & Collect' shopping before the trip to Spain via France [but the 2 previous shopping collections were also 'the last'...]. Waiting to hear if the local garage has tracked down some new metal tyre valves so that the 'recycled', i.e. existing, versions used when the Winter Tyres were fitted 2 weeks ago can be replaced for the trip

Then begin the cleaning and packing ready for a Friday morning departure, stopping around Penrith and then Stourbridge/Hagley Pub Parking, before the final leg to Newhaven for the 23:00 Ferry [but timings are changing because of tidal conditions ...] 'Proceed as planned' is a phrase that will continue to gather dust ... 'Fingers crossed' seems more apposite, or my '27 Reasons to delay, abandon or cancel a Ferry Crossing and still stay married' leaflet might offer light relief...

Steve

Tyre valves arrived. M/Home booked in for a 'Leave it with us' appointment around 9am ... 'Slow but [un]sure' approach :wink2:


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> Spending all that electricity money you´ve been saving Raymond. :grin2:


Gotta eat Jan, here or there.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Gotta eat Jan, here or there.
> 
> Ray.


What I´m reading is mostly there´s, not many here´s in the apartment :wink2:


----------



## raynipper

Oh yes we do .................................. most evenings. Dine out maybe once a week unless invited.
Will be glad to stop the am coffee culture and cake as the waistline is spreading.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a good ride out yesterday morning which went on rather longer than anticipated as we couldn't find a place for coffee and had ridden too far to turn back. We rode out along the coast between Benicassim and Castellon, along a cycle path all the way. In all it was over 11 miles round trip which is the longest Mrs GMJ has ever ridden. no doubt she will pay for it today with fatigue despite it being flat all the way.

On the way back we stopped out for lunch at a lovely little café overlooking the beach in Benicassim. Very nice food it was too although the beer was expensive at 5€ a pint!!!

We have new neighbours that arrived whilst we were out: a Danish couple who had driven 2,800Km in 3 days to get here and copped the storms across northern Europe along the way!

Off food shopping today and then little planned as its going to be a nice day. I think I'll try and make a paella for us tea tonight. I've not tried one before but I bought a paella pan for the Cadac some time last year which I use for other meals as well.


----------



## raynipper

We usually drive somewhere most days while down here exploring backwaters but the steep rise in fuel and rents are making us (me) cautious about unnecessary usage or fuel. It will take it's 'toll' on the return journey early March.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> We usually drive somewhere most days while down here exploring backwaters *but the steep rise in fuel and rents are making us (me) cautious about unnecessary usage o*r fuel. It will take it's 'toll' on the return journey early March.
> 
> Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Because as Mr. Macabre said expenditure £1.06 = misery.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Going to look for a couple of sweatshirts, so I don't feel the cold so much, not had any since I did the self-build and they all got covered in sealant etc.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Going to look for a couple of sweatshirts, so I don't feel the cold so much, not had any since I did the self-build and they all got covered in sealant etc.


You need some old fashioned thermal underware Kev with long Johns instead of boxers.

You´ll need at least 2 sets.:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nah, can't stand the stuff, we have Damart about 2 miles away.


----------



## JanHank

Surely Demart is Thermal


----------



## 242633

raynipper said:


> Oh yes we do .................................. most evenings. Dine out maybe once a week unless invited.
> Will be glad to stop the am coffee culture and cake as the waistline is spreading.
> 
> Ray.


'Travel broadens the mind, but cruising thickens the waistline' as I discovered ... And many cruisers say that on longer cruises, they pack 2 sizes of trousers, the 2nd being 2 or 4 inches larger, depending on the cruise length and the forecast height of gluttony!

We went on a Norwegian Fjords Cruise [only 8 days] and tried the Home made Chilli Hot Chocolate [served with a glass of iced water as a side order!] at Gerangerfjord. Across the road, the other cafe had a counter offer of delicious home baking, with the window advert 'Heavy people are more difficult to kidnap; increase your personal security and eat our cake'

Being a cautious individual, I felt obliged to improve my personal security :grin2:

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Surely Demart is Thermal


And your point is?


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> And your point is?


Because what I showed you comes under thermal underware and you said you can´t stand the stuff.


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> You need some old fashioned thermal underware Kev with long Johns instead of boxers.


I use MnS thermals (which, I have to say, look a whole lot better!) and layers and I've not been cold sitting outside these last couple of years. My friends, who resist going down that route, are always complaining of being cold!


----------



## GMJ

marchie said:


> 'Travel broadens the mind, but cruising thickens the waistline' as I discovered ... And many cruisers say that on longer cruises, they pack 2 sizes of trousers, the 2nd being 2 or 4 inches larger, depending on the cruise length and the forecast height of gluttony!
> 
> We went on a Norwegian Fjords Cruise [only 8 days] and tried the Home made Chilli Hot Chocolate [served with a glass of iced water as a side order!] at Gerangerfjord. Across the road, the other cafe had a counter offer of delicious home baking, with the window advert 'Heavy people are more difficult to kidnap; increase your personal security and eat our cake'
> 
> Being a cautious individual, I felt obliged to improve my personal security :grin2:
> 
> Steve


I shall be most disappointed if I don't put on at least a stone on this trip...

...and in fact, after a month away I am well on - if not over - target :grin2:


----------



## raynipper

A-hem, yes we also have increased some circumferences while relaxing in the sun. Coffee and bun most mornings, value lunches now and again. But I worry it off and my wife will garden it off when we get back home.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Salted snacks with my Euro-fizz from 4.00pm every day and fresh bread every day for lunch...which we then finish off with our tea...

...and these desserts....

https://soysuper.com/p/crema-catalana-hacendado-pack-4-x-100-g-400-g

which another camper put us on to a couple of years back. Sprinkle the brown sugar on top; leave for 2 mins to crust; and then eat. They are blimming lovely...and this is coming from a man with no sweet tooth!

Still, I have April to get back in shape before we repeat the whole process down on the South of France for a month in May/June!


----------



## JanHank

I´ve put on 6 lb. sitting at home so what are you lot bragging about.:grin2: Mine was due to the trapped nerve, not being able to walk very far even with my wheels, now I can´t walk far because of the blessed wind, not mine, the weather.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

After a supermarket trip and coffee we played boules yesterday which Mrs GMJ won. She is leading 4-3 now in games. My ebike charger arrived from Amazon ES and it fits and works, so that's a relief. We will leave that one in the MH now so I can never forget it again.

I made paella for tea and that also worked! Blimming lovely it was so it is now on the list and will definitely be made again on this trip.

Today it's market day here in Benicassim so we'll wander down there and get some bread for us lunch. Then we'll pop to the Chinese Supermarket to get a few things that we need...and probably a few that we don't know that we need.

Sun and cloud forecast for today so we'll see if we can sit outside. Yesterday it was mixed clod and sun so it did reduce the outside action a bit.


----------



## JanHank

Exciting morning ahead, I'm going shopping :grin2: Kaufland, chemist *and* OBI, they are all under the same roof.


----------



## Drew

(if Drew is reading this there’s the 3 instead o& e and now the and sign instead o& f.)

I have read it Jan, does this happen when typing an email, or a text, when on the forum, or in general everything you type? There is a difference, believe it or not.


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> (if Drew is reading this there's the 3 instead o& e and now the and sign instead o& f.)
> 
> I have read it Jan, does this happen when typing an email, or a text, when on the forum, or in general everything you type? There is a difference, believe it or not.


Only on forums that I know of Drew because that's the only thing I us3 the iPad for.


----------



## patp

Discovered the waterproof roof lining on the solar panels has come loose and is flapping in the wind. Sent roofer an email and he arrived within hours! He complained that this is what always happened with this lining! Why use it then??? Now got to discover if it was the electrician who commissioned him to fit the solar panels who is responsible or the roofer? The way he was moaning about the stuff I assume it is the electrician. Of course it would happen just after I paid a very large bill of theirs.

Carpet fitter failed to arrive. Had an email saying he would be coming Thursday which must have meant instead of Wednesday and not as well as Wednesday 

Wood staining coming to an end. Would be finished before now if the carpenters would get out of my way


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We were supposed to be setting off this morning but it's snowing now so dunno if we'll get out.


----------



## Drew

JanHank said:


> Only on forums that I know of Drew because that's the only thing I us3 the iPad for.


I forgot to ask: *What iPad are you using Jan? model number and year please. *Are you using the iPad keyboard or do you use a separate keyboard?

On an older iPad:

Starting from basics without altering or losing any data on your pad is to clean your screen with a DAMP microfibre cloth.

Then hold down the side button until you have the "Power Off icon on the screen, slide the icon to the right to shut down the iPad.

After a few minutes restart your iPad. Let us know how you get on before we go along another route.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We were supposed to be setting off this morning but it's snowing now so dunno if we'll get out.


Fingers crossed for you Kev. What's the forecast like for today/tomorrow where you are? Is it improving?


----------



## 242633

Planning a visit to Russia; before Russia visits us ...


Steve


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> I forgot to ask: *What iPad are you using Jan? model number and year please. *Are you using the iPad keyboard or do you use a separate keyboard?
> 
> On an older iPad:


Started a new thread for this Drew. Jan´s iPad.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The sun came out and it's all but gone, but I must have twisted or done something to my back as it's never hurt this much before, surely just leaving my stick in the car wouldn't do this much, I've taken some meds so hopefully, it'll ease off later but we've abandoned going for today at least and see tomorrow.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> ... surely just leaving my stick in the car wouldn't do this much....


Not surprising really Kev - once you have a bit of pain your body starts to compensate to protect so muscles get used in different ways from normal.

I had a physio appointment this morning to treat what had apparently been an incidence of bursitis - the pain, having been with me for 6-8 weeks, had left me within 48hrs of making the appointment! So I have exercises to keep it at bay. Just very relieved that it's not debilitating arthritis.

I'm ashamed to say that when I first saw him I thought - he's far too young to know much. But he certainly did seem to know his onions (and the relevance of the glutes!)


----------



## JanHank

I also would say it’s because you didn’t take your stick Kev unless, like me today, you wer3 pushing a trolly around a big supermarket. 

I love my wheels for walking Motley, I can get round our normal walk with no trouble with them, without half way round the pain begins and I’m glad to get home.


----------



## GMJ

...Mrs GMJ walks with 2 sticks as she found 1 didn't keep her body and hence spine straight. She uses those hill walking sticks which are adjustable and very cheap to buy (c 16 quid on Ebay). She gets on very well with them now; she walks straighter and with no pain. She hasn't used a single walking stick now for a good number of years.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We went to the local market yesterday which was a bit disappointing tbh. Just food (veg) and clothing...not even a bread stall! After a coffee we then went to the Chinese supermarket and got most of the things we were after.

Upon return to base we played boules (I won 16 -1 so now its 4-4 in the tournament) and sat outside all afternoon as it was very pleasant. There is a different forecast for today however as its supposed to be cloudy all day.

Plan for today: food shopping this morning and then we'll see what's 's what...


----------



## greygit

Working on my new computer, I'd forgotten what a lot there is to install when starting from scratch.:crying:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> I also would say it's because you didn't take your stick Kev unless, like me today, you wer3 pushing a trolly around a big supermarket.
> 
> I love my wheels for walking Motley, I can get round our normal walk with no trouble with them, without half way round the pain begins and I'm glad to get home.


Odd my physio said pushing a supermarket trolley would help my back.


----------



## GMJ

Mrs GMJ finds pushing a trolley helpful a well Kev. It enables her to balance better as she walks around and so she can actually look at stuff on shelves without falling over. Again, I think its because it keeps her core and spine straight and there are so many points of contact with the floor (as with the 2 hill walking sticks)


----------



## JanHank

Morning boys, an empty trolly or one that’s not too heavy, with wheels that run smoove is also fine for me, but as I hadn’t been for a long time by the time I was 3/4 round it was very heavy. I also discover why it wasn’t cornering very well, one front wheel had something that looked like hair caught in it, so note to self, check all wheels are free of obstacles next time. I had help from the man behind me at the checkout to put my shopping box on the trolly shelf underneath, the top was full as well, and another chap to put it in the car. Then at home a dozen ins and outs to bring stuff in until the box was light enough for me to carry. I hope I don’t need to shop for a while again and when I do not buy so much all at once.

Thank goodness my back seems to be OK this morning, just the normal. Today the washing machine will do the hard work. My Mum just came into my head, no washing machine, but she washed the village football teams shirts, shorts and socks every week, that was in the days when all the shorts were white and she was always praised for how white those shorts were.


----------



## patp

My post disappeared 
Walking sticks are also known as Nordic Walking Poles  They can also give you a cardio workout though so do be careful. It is the arm swinging that does it.
Physios are brilliant aren't they Jean. I have lost count of the people who have thanked me for steering them towards one rather than the quick fix of chiropractors or osteopaths that never last. We need to get the muscles, tendons and ligaments to support the bony framework not keep tweaking the bony framework.

Off to pick up cupboard doors and, also, door knobs. Need to find some cheaper door knobs than the £40 ones I have seen in the ironmongery shop!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Don't know if this will help but they have tons of stock.

https://www.pickardhardware.com/Products/Door_Hardware


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We had snow overnight but only a sprinkling so I've had me shower and I'm just having me Weetabix n meds then maybe a cuppa then we'll burger orft to parts unknown, my back is very painful but if it's too bad we can always come back home again.


----------



## patp

Good on yer Kev!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Parked up just outside Chester Town centre, looked at the VB and it's only up to 12.8v surely even with stuff on charge on the way it should be higher.


----------



## jiwawa

What did it read before you started Kev, and how long were you driving?


----------



## Drew

It is all in here, straight from the horses mouth.

*When Fully Charged, How Many Volts Should A Car Battery Have?*

Fully charged automotive batteries should measure at 12.6 volts or above. When the engine is running, this measurement should be 13.7 to 14.7 volts. If you don't have a multimeter to tell you the voltage of your battery, you can do a test of your electrical system by starting the car and turning on the headlights. If they are dim, that indicates the lights are running off the battery and that little or no charge is being produced by the alternator. If the lights get brighter as you rev the engine, it means the alternator is producing some current, but may not be producing enough at idle to keep the battery properly charged. If the lights have normal brightness and don't change intensity as the engine is revved, your charging system is probably functioning normally. If you've been experiencing problems with your battery system and the headlight test checks out okay, you should check whether or not the battery is holding a charge, or if something on the vehicle is discharging it.


----------



## jiwawa

I booked a ferry this morning! Cherbourg-Dublin, 8th June. Did that to use the Tesco vouchers about to expire. 

Then I had to think about getting there! I'm going over to Scotland then down through England over a couple of weeks to then sail Newhaven-Dieppe.

I think folk have said you can get a discount as a senior but you have to phone to get it - is that correct? Anyone have a phone number?


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jean the 20% discount is only by phone. I will dig out their number later unless you Google it.

Ray.

00448009171201


----------



## jiwawa

Excellent thanks Ray! Yes, I had googled but it was a paying number. I used sayNoTo0870.com and I think your number is there but a lot of the numbers on that site are very old and no longer function so I thought it best to check - thanks!

Earlier I was trying to contact Fiat Camper Assist n their number was free from landline but paying from mobile so I had to find someone with a landline!

Now which phone are you likely to have access to when you break down? - a mobile or a landline? Crazy!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

It rained here yesterday until mid morning, which was a shock to the system. It was just like summer in Wales!

We went food shopping then dossed around the MH for the day as it wasn't sitting out weather in the afternoon.

Today I am cooking a fry up for brunch before settling down for an afternoon of rugby providing my hotspot; laptop and EE data all play fair! Last time we were here I went down to the tv room to watch the rugby but with covid I think I'll give that a miss this time.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Yes Jean the 20% discount is only by phone. I will dig out their number later unless you Google it.
> 
> Ray.
> 
> 00448009171201


That number now gives a recorded message.... to use 0330 587 8787 instead.

Haven't tried it yet as they're closed over the weekend.


----------



## raynipper

jiwawa said:


> That number now gives a recorded message.... to use 0330 587 8787 instead.
> 
> Haven't tried it yet as they're closed over the weekend.


This is the French 'free' number Jean. 0800650100 and another UK number +442081278303

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nice day, tried to wander around Nantwich this morning, but too busy and crap parking, had lunch in a biker/trucker cafe, best steak pie I have ever had, Liz had a massive omelette on the way to Whitchurch, nicer town paring difficult but managed, had a coffee above Walkers, a 14th century building, we've pulled into a lovely forest carpark which would have fantastic views if it wasn't for all the damned trees


----------



## JanHank

How is your back today Puddle, hopefully you have recover and not forgetting th3 walking stick when needed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Still very painful Jan, too much enforced sitting around lately TBH so no core muscles, I just went for a little wander by my own, looked at the quarry that used to be here, not a place to wander around in the dark, there's an old stone building which I had a quick wander round, and picked some wild daffs for Liz from a place you wouldn't normally go into so no guilt, then wandered a bit further and found a pound pence on the ground so a good result for the evening, getting dark now, oven is on, lasagne for tea, a Costco speshul.

Nighty night all.


----------



## bilbaoman

jiwawa said:


> Excellent thanks Ray! Yes, I had googled but it was a paying number. I used sayNoTo0870.com and I think your number is there but a lot of the numbers on that site are very old and no longer function so I thought it best to check - thanks!
> 
> Earlier I was trying to contact Fiat Camper Assist n their number was free from landline but paying from mobile so I had to find someone with a landline!
> 
> Now which phone are you likely to have access to when you break down? - a mobile or a landline? Crazy!


The only way to book the 20% DFDS discount without paying phone charges is to book by Email but of cause this is not instant all phone calls and email bookings are handled in Dieppe the French girls speak excellent english and are very helpful:smile2::smile2:


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Bit depressed today after the rugby result yesterday.

It was another grey, cool and drizzly day here so we didn't get out and about really. We had a brunch on board which I cooked then popped to the Mercadona for some stuff. We are stocking up now ready for our next site next week, just in case the walk to the nearest supermarket is too onerous. After that we played Scrabble and then Monopoly. We haven't done that for a while!

Today we plan a walk down the prom this morning if the weather holds. Then the Ireland rugby match is on telly later.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Still very painful Jan, too much enforced sitting around lately TBH so no core muscles, I just went for a little wander by my own, looked at the quarry that used to be here, not a place to wander around in the dark, there's an old stone building which I had a quick wander round, and picked some wild daffs for Liz from a place you wouldn't normally go into so no guilt, then wandered a bit further and found a pound pence on the ground so a good result for the evening, getting dark now, oven is on, lasagne for tea, a Costco speshul.
> 
> Nighty night all.


Where are you staying overnight on this trip Kev? Are you wilding?


----------



## JanHank

He wilds all the time Graham, I don’t think I have ever heard him mention a camping site.

I’m going through a bad patch for sleeping, it was 11.30 when I put my head on the pillow, woke up thinking it must be light outside, looked at the clock, 1.45 am :frown2: Almost every hour after that I woke up after having some strange dreams.

I plan to do some serious housework today, but my plans rarely work our because of other distractions.


----------



## patp

The woodburning stove is being fitted today. Chris is very grumpy because he has fitted loads of these in his time and now he is not allowed because he does not have the sustificate  Plus the fact the guy is charging £1200 for labour but what can you do?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Where are you staying overnight on this trip Kev? Are you wilding?


Always, we never ever stay on sites if we ever get to where we have to we sell the van. We don't see the point of staying 10 feet from annoying people their loud music noisy kids n dogs and pay for the privilege.


----------



## 242633

The beginning of the Van packing, trying to find various items that have been tucked away 'for the next trip' [but where?], and trying to think what we might need and posing the vexed questions 'Do we have space for/What are you taking those for?' Domestic bliss personified

I'll give it 15 minutes before Elaine tells me what I already know; I am a grumpy old sod [because after the 53rd such classification, the message begins to sink in ...

Steve


----------



## jiwawa

marchie said:


> I'll give it 15 minutes before Elaine tells me what I already know; I am a grumpy old sod [because after the 53rd such classification, the message begins to sink in ...
> 
> Steve


You've got to your age with only 53 such assertions Steve? You must be a ray of sunshine personified hahaha!!

I have various sheets in a spreadsheet - 'Trip without MH', 'Weekend', 'Longer trip', 'Permanently in'. Saves my sanity every time!

Except when the printer plays up!!


----------



## raynipper

marchie said:


> The beginning of the Van packing, trying to find various items that have been tucked away 'for the next trip' [but where?], and trying to think what we might need and posing the vexed questions 'Do we have space for/What are you taking those for?' Domestic bliss personifiedI'll give it 15 minutes before Elaine tells me what I already know; I am a grumpy old sod [because after the 53rd such classification, the message begins to sink in ...
> Steve


Yep, it's a bit like childbirth, painful but soon forgotten.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Yep, it's a bit like childbirth, painful but soon forgotten.
> 
> Ray.


Don´t tell me you´ve done that as well :surprise:


----------



## raynipper

Worse, kidney stones.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Worse, kidney stones.
> 
> Ray.


That I can certainly agree with, I haven´t had them, but Hans did and the pain brought him to his knees.


----------



## GMJ

We have a 2 page checklist which works a treat...unless I tick things and then forget to put them in (i.e ebike battery chargers!).

D'oh....


----------



## 242633

jiwawa said:


> You've got to your age with only 53 such assertions Steve? You must be a ray of sunshine personified hahaha!!
> 
> I have various sheets in a spreadsheet - 'Trip without MH', 'Weekend', 'Longer trip', 'Permanently in'. Saves my sanity every time!
> 
> Except when the printer plays up!!


Naw, Jean, c'mon. That's this week's tally, and I didn't start counting until Thursday when I began the Ferry Booking process ... And there follows Elaine's mischievous intervention, 'I'm guessing by the faster typing speed and the mutterings, it's not going well; would you like a coffee, you grumpy old sod?'

Who could resist a woman with such charm, compassion and pragmatism in the one package? :grin2:

Steve


----------



## raynipper

Yep Steve, you know it's coming and yet we can't believe it when it does.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pissed off with this van and Swift, how long have they bin pratting about building caravans and motorhomes and still too stupid to put a clean out under the shower tray for when they get blocked with hair etc, there's no trap until the back of the van and of course its clear there, so I'm going to have to pull all the pipework apart under the van just to do what they should have made easy on the factory floor, the traps they did fit are about 10 inches from the waste tank, pointless totally pointless.



GRRRRRRR


----------



## 242633

GMJ said:


> We have a 2 page checklist which works a treat...unless I tick things and then forget to put them in (i.e ebike battery chargers!).
> 
> D'oh....


It's why I like to see the physical item and then tick it off from the list; and then think about any connected items [so Spare Bulbs connects to Fuses and Insulation Tape + Block Connectors]. I try to envisage us living in the M/Home, parked up, stopped because of a problem etc so that we have Warning Triangles packed etc

Steve


----------



## GMJ

marchie said:


> *It's why I like to see the physical item and then tick it off from the list; *...


Same here: it gets moved onto the MH and then ticked off.

Hence my D'oh as I must have had a senior moment!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a nice walk down the Prom yesterday morning for a coffee. There is a lovely looking hotel with outdoor restaurant there which is right on the beach. Quite busy out as the locals do like a Sunday morning walk. We also tried a tostado which seem to be all the rage for Spanish for breakfast. Very nice too.

Back at base we played boules (I won 16-10 so now lead 5-4 in the series...I think) and then I did some planning for our May/June trip to the SoF before the rugby started.

Today we plan a bike ride out along the Via Verde to Oropesa. If we time it right we'll have a bite to eat for lunch whilst out.


----------



## patp

The woodburner installer came and installed the woodburner yesterday. It looks very nice and seems very efficient  He only put a couple of bits of waste carpentry wood on and it reached temperature in no time at all. He gave us the sustifficate that we must have to pass the building inspector and told us that a HETAS qualified person must sweep the chimney every year or the warranty on the flue is not valid. He threw in a little history lesson on Ukraine and Russia as he is from Romania.

As I cleaned the en suite, yesterday, Chris took advantage and had the first shower in the new bungalow  Still not ready to move in yet but getting very close  Looks like there might be a clash of dates with the kitchen fitters and our holiday in the Isle of Wight. Typical 

Might go out somewhere today.


----------



## Drew

Never heard of that one Pat, is it something new?


----------



## 242633

GMJ said:


> Same here: it gets moved onto the MH and then ticked off.
> 
> Hence my D'oh as I must have had a senior moment!


In my Social Work employment, such moments were described by an Area Home Care Manager as C,R,A.F.T. moments; 'Can't Remember A Flipping Thing' [Other F Words are available, such as 'Flaming' ...] :grin2:
I've spent the better part of 7 hours since yesterday subscribing to Search for Sites, upgrading the Garmin Maps and System software, working out [with Elaine's assistance; she is a retired Database Administrator and has the patience to work out the quaint User Instructions and the inevitable gaps, 'cos Programmers make lousy Technical Authors ...] how to run the Search for Sites POIs from the SatNav Memory Card, and then building Search for Sites Lists UK;France; and Spanish Sections], plus plus SatNav Route Plans split into the same 3 sections, so that we have manageable data loading whilst on the road

Haven't done a thing with the M/Home loading today yet ... [but it has been raining!]

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Went to croft house (NT) this morning and having lunch at Berrington Hall now, managed to blag a wheelchair here.


----------



## JanHank

I smell like a gypsy, I made a fire in the just about had it drum, hopefully I can get someone to make me a new one,I don´t want a new firebowl because I can´t push that around, this one goes anywhere I want a fire to be.


----------



## GMJ

Do gypsies smell of fire especially then?


----------



## raynipper

Even though it's eight days before we leave this apartment and begin our trek north and home, I'm starting to 'consolidate' various items into stackable boxes and things I hope we won't need next week. I'm always wrong and there will be that needy item I will have to extricate from the depths of some box or pile. So many things can't be put aside yet as still being used. But those six jumpers and three coats are unlikely to be needed until we hit Normandy again.
I like to asses what packs best in the car so to maximise the space available apart from all those last minute things like contents of the fridge and laundry that inevitably require boot space. 
Once it's all organised in my mind I can carry on enjoying the last days of the winter break without worry. Until it actually comes to cramming the proverbial quart into that pint pot.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Did you sort somewhere for next winter in the end Ray?


----------



## raynipper

OH yes thanks G. Found a few online and in agents windows but a sunny balcony was my wifes main requirement. So she chose one that just happened to have 2 beds, 2 baths, vast spacious lunge, two lifts and underground garage etc. and a balcony not overlooked with a view towards a kids playground 300m. from the beach.
I graciously agreed with her as it's €700 a month inc utilities. :grin2:

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Lovely!

How many months will you be away? Also can you share where it is?


----------



## raynipper

Three months and the same town as the last 5 years Armacao de Pera just 7 miles west of Albufeira. It's really old fashioned apart from the high-rise flats behind the town. 
This is the one we have had for 3 years on the first floor above the café/bar.

https://goo.gl/maps/3896VaG6swivfx3U9

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

We plan on visiting Portugal on a future trip to Iberia in winter. I'll need to pick your brains I think Ray.

We have been there before without the MH but I think a month there is on the cards just to shake it up a bit from Spain every winter.


----------



## raynipper

Van or car G.?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

It'll be in the MH Ray.

We have next years trip planned: taking in Madrid and Gibraltar (postponed from 2 years ago). 

We also want to do a trip to Morocco as well on one of our Iberian trips...just a 3 nighter, fully self contained as a taster to see how we go but this will either be in 2 years time or 3 depending on whether we slip in a decent visit to Portugal as well.

The only thing that concerns us about Portugal s the weather as it basically takes everything that the Atlantic can throw at it. I guess its nicer down where you are though?


----------



## raynipper

We have had the same weather as the Costas this year and pleasantly warm. But a couple of years ago we did feel a little chilly. But luck of the draw and the Algarve is usually close to Costas weather. 
We have seen the odd storm and rain but Portugal now has a serious drought problem and is praying for rain every Sunday.

The cheap beachside car parks that tolerate campers are either being developed or restricting campers now. So it's mainly only official campsites available. I'm sure there are the odd wold spots but away from the coast. In fact Barão de São Joã is all 'hippy' wild camping village.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Drew said:


> Never heard of that one Pat, is it something new?


Norfolk vernacular


----------



## patp

Graham, we found that most of the Portuguese campsites were heavily shaded and, therefore, not conducive to sitting outside  We had (  ) to wild camp in the end to find some sunshine. Any sunny pitches are booked yearly by those in the know. The baragems (reservoirs) are widely used with the odd ones providing toilets and basic showers 

When doing your planning do try to fit in a trip to the real Portugal "behind the motorway that runs the length of the Algarve" as the locals put it, even if only for a couple of nights but the facilities will be few and far between. Mind you we were happily wild camping by then so there may have been more campsites than we knew about! As we approached one town the Mayor (as we found out later) beckoned us to come stay on a beautiful, riverside, quay for as long as we liked!


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> I smell like a gypsy....


Me too Jan. I put a quarter of a chicken pie in the combi-oven yesterday and since it was straight out the fridge I gave it a couple of minutes microwave then convection. Went to the loo n was just passing the kitchen an my way to sit down for 10-15mins when I saw thick white smoke belching from the oven.

Oh dear, the smell!! I really don't know what had happened but the pie was, literally, a piece of charcoal (apart from the base which still looked appetising but was solid as a rock).

The kitchen still stinks! As do I, probably!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all and Happy St Davids Day (or Dydd Dewi Sant in Welsh)

We didn't manage a full mornings ride out yesterday as it was a little cool and cloudy. So after we got to the end of the Via Verde we ha coffee then returned to base. Luckily the afternoon perked up so we were able to sit outside until 3.30ish and catch some warmth.

Today is our last full day here on this site. We plan to have a walk down the Prom to the nice hotel and have some brunch there before returning to base. Weather is supposed to be sunny and warm all day.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> Graham, we found that most of the Portuguese campsites were heavily shaded and, therefore, not conducive to sitting outside  We had (  ) to wild camp in the end to find some sunshine. Any sunny pitches are booked yearly by those in the know. The baragems (reservoirs) are widely used with the odd ones providing toilets and basic showers
> 
> When doing your planning do try to fit in a trip to the real Portugal "behind the motorway that runs the length of the Algarve" as the locals put it, even if only for a couple of nights but the facilities will be few and far between. Mind you we were happily wild camping by then so there may have been more campsites than we knew about! As we approached one town the Mayor (as we found out later) beckoned us to come stay on a beautiful, riverside, quay for as long as we liked!


Hmmm...we would only use campsites so I guess I'd need some good research then.

The plan would be to spend a month or so there. We'd start at the top and work our way down, perhaps visiting Lisbon or Porto or some such whilst there. if it suited we'd add it to the list for future winters then.

We have been to Portugal before but only by flying and renting a place, so only really worked our way across the south coast to do some visits.


----------



## JanHank

What a silly person I was yesterday, when I had the fire I didn’t close my bedroom window and it was left open all day so came to bed in the early hours to a very cold, smoke smelling room.
I don’t know what I will do today, maybe clean a few windows.


----------



## GMJ

Oh dear!

We sometimes get a down wind at home which pushes smoke from the wood burner into our bedroom which has us feverishly shutting the bedroom windows too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not sure what we're doing today 🤔 the potteries were mentioned so might go there, I overdid it yesterday so I need to be very careful today


----------



## GMJ

Take it easy mate - plenty of time for bimbling around.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have to, no cure for spinal stenosis, there is an op but its dodgy so that leaves drugs and I've been there done that.


----------



## patp

Went to the coast yesterday. Chris has some sort of Hand Foot and Mouth rash that we think came from Granddaughter  He is a bit embarrassed so we just walked in the woods and then went and hid in a corner of the cafe for some lunch.

Must look for carpets for hall and kitchen/utility as kitchen is getting close to install time. Also curtains for whole house! So tired it is difficult to concentrate. Might do the last of the wood staining.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Have you informed DEFRA Pat?


----------



## JanHank

Good to hear you are still away from home, we get no weather report from you though. 
Not being at home you shouldn't have too many temptations to upset the spine so try to avoid the ones you have while away.


----------



## raynipper

Bluddy flat tyre this am before we even left the underground garage. Of course sods law it's a bank holiday here and although after changing for the space saver we went to the local Norauto, they have to order and can't change them till Friday. Of course they can't just change one now it has to be both at €310. All because of a small screw.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Sorry Ray but there is no 'Unlike' button


----------



## 242633

A slow packing of the M/Home in preparation for Friday departure. We first used it for just a day trip to check that things worked, and then added the stuff for the first weekend trip; and then we added more stuff for our first 7 days+ trip, etc etc


I'm also accustomed to having a caravan and a tow car, so there are all sorts of delights buried in the spare tyre well in Tig! 'Do I really need this?' asked repeatedly and thinking back to whether we have needed it, or seen someone else on a site needing it ...


Slow process for an OCD/Anal Retentive like me ... )


Steve


----------



## GMJ

Exciting times Steve. You'll be pleased to eventually get away.


----------



## JanHank

marchie said:


> A slow packing of the M/Home in preparation for Friday departure. We first used it for just a day trip to check that things worked, and then added the stuff for the first weekend trip; and then we added more stuff for our first 7 days+ trip, etc etc
> 
> I'm also accustomed to having a caravan and a tow car, so there are all sorts of delights buried in the spare tyre well in Tig! 'Do I really need this?' asked repeatedly and thinking back to whether we have needed it, or seen someone else on a site needing it ...
> 
> Slow process for an OCD/Anal Retentive like me ... )
> 
> Steve


Cor blimey Steve, I think I could move house quicker than this :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Went to Croome Castle this morning, not very disabled friendy at all, words were said.

We went to see a Roman villa this afto, might be nice when it finished, thought of Pat as the underfloor heating was a bit OTT.


----------



## dghr272

Doing battle today with M&S over a missing bank app payment of £200. Our bank has confirmed the payment was made to the correct M&S account. 
M&S confirm their receiving bank details are correct but they still can’t confirm receipt.
We have to once again give them our transfer reference. They state they communicated to us by letter, No such letter has been received.

Bank advise a credit payment retrieval is last resort if M&S mess us about but that’s a long process.

M&S have been quick though to record a missed payment on our credit rating despite an ongoing query.
About to explode at M&S incompetence and poor customer service.

Terry


----------



## 242633

dghr272 said:


> Doing battle today with M&S over a missing bank app payment of £200. Our bank has confirmed the payment was made to the correct M&S account.
> M&S confirm their receiving bank details are correct but they still can't confirm receipt.
> We have to once again give them our transfer reference. They state they communicated to us by letter, No such letter has been received.
> 
> Bank advise a credit payment retrieval is last resort if M&S mess us about but that's a long process.
> 
> M&S have been quick though to record a missed payment on our credit rating despite an ongoing query.
> About to explode at M&S incompetence and poor customer service.
> 
> Terry


It's been a long time since I dealt with these events, so I could be off beam, but you used to be able to contact the Credit ref Agency and ask for a 'Disputed Entry' or similar to be recorded, to reflect the fact that the payment was made on the due date [as confirmed by your Bank] but that the credit has gone astray in the system. Supplying the Credit Ref Agency with a copy of their confirmation of the payment processing may speed the process up. Think it costs about £3 [again from years ago!] to get the record corrected, but worth it, and M&S should reimburse the fees

An alternative is to contact the Guardian Consumer Complaints Desk; they quite enjoy taking up the cudgels and publishing the Businesses Foul up episode, so the results tend to be quicker and better than the individual can achieve!

Steve


----------



## 242633

JanHank said:


> Cor blimey Steve, I think I could move house quicker than this :grin2:


It gets worse, Jan ...

Spent most of the afternoon refitting/retensioning the Bike Cover which had suffered in the recent storms; a wee bit challenging trying to balance on a pair of steps to reach the 2 metres height when parked on a main road ...

'I'll just check the tyre pressures before finishing for the day' as the light begins to fade, and noticed a protrusion from the front nearside wheel. Cursing at the untidy oik who had chucked his/her litter in the wheel rim, but, when I retrieved the offending item, it was a string of wheel balance weights from the recent tyre change! Managed to contact the local garage before they closed, so the M/Home is in for tomorrow afternoon for a wheel rebalance. The weights were held on by a series of [flimsy] sticky pads, so I'll have the other 3 wheels checked while I'm there. What happened to the crimped weights for the wheels? Grrr ...

Steve


----------



## GMJ

dghr272 said:


> Doing battle today with M&S over a missing bank app payment of £200. Our bank has confirmed the payment was made to the correct M&S account.
> M&S confirm their receiving bank details are correct but they still can't confirm receipt.
> We have to once again give them our transfer reference. They state they communicated to us by letter, No such letter has been received.
> 
> Bank advise a credit payment retrieval is last resort if M&S mess us about but that's a long process.
> 
> M&S have been quick though to record a missed payment on our credit rating despite an ongoing query.
> About to explode at M&S incompetence and poor customer service.
> 
> Terry


Terry

Steve mentioned the Guardian. The Sunday Times also run a section every week in their Money section, where they take the cudgel up against incompetence, on behalf of consumers. With a big name like M&S, it might be worth it if you don't get a speedy result.


----------



## GMJ

marchie said:


> It gets worse, Jan ...
> 
> Spent most of the afternoon refitting/retensioning the Bike Cover which had suffered in the recent storms; a wee bit challenging trying to balance on a pair of steps to reach the 2 metres height when parked on a main road ...
> 
> 'I'll just check the tyre pressures before finishing for the day' as the light begins to fade, and noticed a protrusion from the front nearside wheel. Cursing at the untidy oik who had chucked his/her litter in the wheel rim, but, when I retrieved the offending item, it was a string of wheel balance weights from the recent tyre change! Managed to contact the local garage before they closed, so the M/Home is in for tomorrow afternoon for a wheel rebalance. The weights were held on by a series of [flimsy] sticky pads, so I'll have the other 3 wheels checked while I'm there. What happened to the crimped weights for the wheels? Grrr ...
> 
> Steve


Steve

Any news on the metal valves yet (or have I missed that)?


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Well we are changing sites today and moving to our last main 2 week site up at Peniscola. As we have never been, we are looking forward to it although will be sorry to miss where we are. There is a lovely bunch of folks around us who we have got to know over the last 2 weeks but I guess the same opportunity should be there in the next place. We already paid our deposit to come back here next February though, as it gets booked up so quickly.

As there is no real rush today due to the short distance involved, I will take our awning down this morning and we'll stop at Lidl in the MH, to stock up on heavy stuff as I'm not sure what the walk will be like to the supermarket when we get to the next place. Basically it will be 5 bottles of gin; 6 bottles of cava; and as much beer as I can fit in!

Yesterday the weather was glorious and must have hit 20 degrees with no clouds. We had our brunch out in the morning and then sat out all afternoon reading. A lovely way to finish a relaxing fortnight.


----------



## 242633

GMJ said:


> Steve
> 
> Any news on the metal valves yet (or have I missed that)?


The local garage couldn't get the new valves either, but said the originals were fine, Graham. Hope we get the balancing weight problem resolved today, because we are running out of time!

'Why don't we sell the caravan and get a motorhome? It will make going away much easier ...' was how this venture started ...

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Sorry Ray but there is no 'Unlike' button


You just click the like button to remove likes.


----------



## raynipper

All change.
Having a coffee with friends downstairs I mentioned the flat to him and with that he made a call. 45 mins later we went to another village and a truck tyre place took the wheel and tyre off and vulcanised a repair plug and put both road wheel on and spare in boot all for €10 and a €5 tip. So happy bunny now apart from all the nagging about "What If" from Mrs. N which is likely to go on and on until we reach Normandy.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Put her on the train Ray, never to late to learn them.


----------



## JanHank

marchie said:


> 'Why don't we sell the caravan and get a motorhome? It will make going away much easier ...' was how this venture started ...
> Steve


We did and haven't regretted it, especially now because I definitely couldn't cope with hooking up, winding up and down and all the other work with a caravan, load up get in and orf I go, after someone else has checked the mechanics.


----------



## 242633

dghr272 said:


> Doing battle today with M&S over a missing bank app payment of £200. Our bank has confirmed the payment was made to the correct M&S account.
> M&S confirm their receiving bank details are correct but they still can't confirm receipt.
> We have to once again give them our transfer reference. They state they communicated to us by letter, No such letter has been received.
> 
> Bank advise a credit payment retrieval is last resort if M&S mess us about but that's a long process.
> 
> M&S have been quick though to record a missed payment on our credit rating despite an ongoing query.
> About to explode at M&S incompetence and poor customer service.
> 
> Terry


Terry,

Further to mys reply to your M&S problem, I stumbled across the Guardian/Observer Consumer Champion column, fronted by Anna Timms, a few minutes ago. This week she has 'torn Virgin Money & Goldman Sachs a new one' over bereavement incompetence ...Well worth a read! https://www.theguardian.com/money/2022/mar/02/virgin-money-lacked-empathy-over-my-wifes-sudden-death

The contact instructions are given below:

_Email [email protected]. Include an address and phone number. Submission and publication are subject to our terms and conditions_

Steve


----------



## Glandwr

Today I am off squirrel hunting. Every now and again it gets to a stage around here when if you half close and blur your eyes it looks like the bloody ground is crawling with them. Its like that now they got all my strawberries and gooseberries last year, last week the buggers ate about 5 dozen crocus flowers as they emerged and yesterday I caught 3 up my favourite weeping willow tree eating on the buds!!!!


So trap setting and shooting today!


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> You just click the like button to remove likes.


I hadn't liked Ray's post to start with as it was about his woes. In fact I didn't like it due to his troubles hence my mentioning that there wasn't an unlike button...as in 'I feel for you mate'

Phew!

As you were...:grin2:


----------



## GMJ

Well we got packed down and got to site just before midday. Unfortunately our pitch is right next to an ablutions block but tbf its a big enough pitch. Tight to get in and due to trees on the pitch we could only pitch one way.

Downsides: resto doesn't open until 7.00pm so we'll not be eating there as we eat at 5.30-6.00. Water on pitch but a tiny tap spout and not threaded so I have had to Heath Robinson up a fix using a hozelock male spout, an inch of bicycle inner tube and some duct tape. It works too!

Plus sides: free wifi and free EHU. We usually only get 4Kwh for free on ACSI sites over here so a right result. There is a resto just outside the camp which appears to be open all day so fingers crossed.

oh...and its just started raining too!

Never mind, it'll soon be beer o'clock!


----------



## 242633

JanHank said:


> We did and haven't regretted it, especially now because I definitely couldn't cope with hooking up, winding up and down and all the other work with a caravan, load up get in and orf I go, after someone else has checked the mechanics.


Feeling slightly happier/relieved now Jan, having had the nearside wheel balancing weight replaced at lunchtime by the local garage [who didn't supply or fit the original tyres] free of charge. It appears that the wheel was not cleaned properly and that was enough for the adhesive to fail after52 miles! Good job we hadn't left home yet! Just have to take a quick drive tomorrow and then retorque the wheelnuts before *finally* [fingers crossed] starting [what feels like a mythical] trip to Spain. Still got to do the final packing, though ... :grin2:

Steve


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

The plan for today is to try and walk up to the castle here in Peniscola. Maps has it as 1.9km from where we are and flat until the last bit so it'll be a challenge for Mrs GMJ. Its a pleasant enough walk along the prom anyway, even if we don't make the castle on this trip out.

We had rain for most of the afternoon yesterday and into the evening and I just realised I left my umbrella at the resto we ate at! D'oh!! I'll try and pick it up today.


----------



## patp

Still on the search for floor coverings for the utility, kitchen and hall. Then we need curtains all round. Did find a pair, that fit the bedroom exactly, on FB Marketplace so at least we can sleep in there ok. Poor carpenters were supposed to be resting up before their trip to work in Buckingham Palace (yes really!) for eighteen days and I pleaded with them to finish the bedroom wardrobes so that I can get them stained. 

One horrible job is to deal with the people who bought our house. On the face of it they both seem very nice. They are, however, trying to get us to resurface the driveway with 4 tonnes of stones after the work on the sewer was completed. We paid for the sewer to be installed, as we had agreed. Now they want a pristine drive. The sewer contractor made good his bit. The rest is just the same as we left it. It was in need of more stone but that was true when they viewed the house and when contracts were exchanged. Chris was not up to doing it before we sold and so it was left for any new buyer to sort out for themselves. Just don't need this right now


----------



## GMJ

Good news: I had brought the umbrella back last evening but had left it in the awning. I knew you'd all be on the edge of your seat with that one so I thought Id better update









As you were...


----------



## raynipper

Just in case ............................................. we have two small umbrellas in a drawer under the passenger seat, two more hid has stuffed under the same seat, another tucked away in the boot and she can always buy another immediately it clouds over.?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I have a list for non food shopping that’s getting rather long so orf to OBI the DIY equivalent this morning.
I need some soft rope to make a slip lead for Motley, although he is not normally on a lead, with my wheels I can’t easily walk on the grass footpath on our round so have to walk another way on the road that’s on a bend, there’s next to no traffic and so far nothing has come along, but I will feel much happier if I have him on a line for that little bit.
Hose pie and fittings are also on the list, the main hose is very long and each year gets heavier so it seems, so I need a 4 meter length to hose the car down when it gets splattered with mud or dirt. I’m sure you found that very interesting >


----------



## Drew

Why not cut 4 metres off the large hose and fittings to reconnect when you require a long hose? It will save you the expense of buying another hose.


----------



## raynipper

And the man (woman) handling.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I did think of that, but because this woman don´t like fiddle arsing about and will leave the smaller one connected while the big one remains in the shed until I need it.
I´m sure hose pipe doesn't cost a fortune, but thank you for trying to save me a few bob.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just had a wander around Wightwick Manor, nothing sold off for death duties so very complete.


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> Why not cut 4 metres off the large hose and fittings to reconnect when you require a long hose? It will save you the expense of buying another hose.


I came home without a hosepipe or fittings, I need a man, there are so many different kinds and sizes a man will know which size I-need and which fittings to go with it and the man I need in Obi for that had the day off today :frown2:. Next week I will have Jürgen here so he will sort that out for me. I did get the soft rope for Motleys slip lead, now I have to look to see how the one's in the car and Navajo are made with the hand and slip collar knots. I'm worn out as usual after walking round the shop looking for stuff that I don't know where in the shop it is and first have to hunt for an assistant that's free.


----------



## JanHank

I’m wondering what might be going over the top of my house, it can’t be seen because of cloud cover, but it sounds very loud and also heavy because they take a long time to pass over the house. I have heard 2 in the past hour. Normally there are not many planes that go over here and when they do they are way up given away by their long white tails. 

Am I able to see what planes go over here on this program Kev and a few others watch? If so how do I get it?


----------



## Drew

https://planefinder.net

This is the one I use Jan, it will get you going.


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> https://planefinder.net
> 
> This is the one I use Jan, it will get you going.


Thanks Drew, I have downloaded it, but don't have a clue what to do with it now:frown2:


----------



## Drew

Try this.


----------



## Drew

Once downloaded try this. If you left click on a plane it will give you more information.

The page once downloaded is live.


----------



## Drew

When you click a plane.


----------



## JanHank

No planes on my patch at the moment, if I hear one then will it appear on the here like magic?

Oh yes I see one thats going from Helsinki to Zurich not near me though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I prefer flightradar24 it seems to be more accurate than others to me.


----------



## JanHank

I think this chap is lost :grin2:


----------



## Drew

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I prefer flightradar24 it seems to be more accurate than others to me.


I thought it might be a little complicated for Jan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You're brave, i know she's old and a bit needy, but she still has a brain cell left, its addled but still there.


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> I thought it might be a little complicated for Jan.


That was very thoughtful of you Drew. I don´t want to sit studying planes all day, I would just like to know what's going over my house.

I will ignore the last person otherwise he might be the needy one. I noticed he didn't put a link on for me like you did Drew.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't have access to apple wassanames but I would think even a daft old tart like you could Google it yourself.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I don't have access to apple wassanames but I would think even a daft old tart like you could Google it yourself.


I am happy with what I have thank you, I´m a plain and simple gal (make of that what you will :grin2 this suits me for now, maybe if I become an avid plane spotter I will need something more sir-fisticated.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> I am happy with what I have thank you, I´m a plain and simple gal (make of that what you will :grin2 this suits me for now, maybe if I become an avid plane spotter I will need something more sir-fisticated.


I just thought it a lot better to use.


----------



## Drew

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I just thought it a lot better to use.


Can you explain, How?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Probably but I do not intend to.


----------



## 242633

Hoping to be all ready for an early, and leisurely departure tomorrow, but best laid plans and all that. Firstly it was bucketing down so Van Packing was delayed. Then the Leisure and Starter Batteries 'LB' and 'SB'] were showing quite low voltages after I used the Dealer supplied Mickey Mouse Tyre Inflator and it took forever to top up the pressures....

Time for a Senior Moment/Brain Fart when I saw the plummeting voltages ... Went to connect the manual override cable on the AMT12 to force the LB to top up the SB voltage and got only a red light, instead of the green light. Phoned the man who fitted the AMT12 who calmly explained that the red light appears only the connection is made to the programmable terminal ... In the Stygian gloom of a grey day, peering into the dark battery compartment, I had made the connection to the wrong terminal ...

No email from DFDS for the API data supply so sent chaser email. Normally get a reply within 1/2 hour but no response at all and impossible to access the website without the revised ticket that has an API Link. Decide to get refillable gas and Diesel refills at Morrisons, but the refillable gas 'has been playing up all day'. Eventual joint effort by me and the Kiosk Staff member got the gas pump working after some 15 minutes of faffing about. Homeward bound to give Brunhilde a very quick wash before tomorrow and the light was beginning to fade. Still no response from DFDS so chaser 'Where's my API Link?' email sent, after my phone call at 1615 was met with a recorded message that the offices close at 1700. Turns out DFDS use CET timezone for the UK, despite their website saying 'all times are local'

Start Van cleaning in the dusk, so working at speed to give Brunhilde a 'Cat's Lick'. As I reach the wheels, I notice a shiny metal band in the gutter. Turns out it's the 2nd wheel balancing weight on the front offside [the front nearside fell off 2 days ago but was refitted]. Garage closed so will need to phone tomorrow and hope they can fit us in

Finish in the dark and carry the step ladders out to the back garden shed. Catch the ladder on the Dining Room Door and remove sizable chip of paint. Of course I wouldn't open the darker paint that I used for the door frame would I? Brain fart 2, because I did. Mistake corrected, and return to emails. DFDS apology for delay in replying, API can be completed at the Port if necessary and staff have been advised accordingly. Then 2nd email arrives, 'Here is your revised ticket. You must download it' ... I hadn't made a revision, but there was a link to the API module, so ploughed through the data input for me and Elaine and pressed the 'Send' button. 'Your data has already been submitted' reply from DFDS! I submitted API details back in November for the cancelled booking for which I received a Credit Note, so it begs the question whether the November data has been brought forward, because I didn't submit any new API info. I had tried to over the last 8 days ...

I think I've reached the stage where I'm not that bothered whether the trip takes place or not. Perhaps I'll be less curmudgeonly after a night's sleep, and depending on whether the garage can sort out the wheel balancing weight ). And finally, it appears that the French may have revised the Declaration sur l'honneur, but both the WM Government and DFDS websites seem to point down a blind alley, and I can't see a 'with effect from' date. Hey ho

Steve


----------



## GMJ

You'll be loving it in a few days Steve when all your woes will be behind you


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a lovely walk to the Castle yesterday and for those who haven't been and do come to Spain, put Peniscola Castle on your list. It's on the top of a promontory with a circuitous route up to it. The castle itself is superb with stunning views from its ramparts; the rest of the promontory is given over to white washed housing in narrow cobbled streets so typical of the area. The entry is only 5€ each for a visit to the castle and also to the battery gardens...which we kept for another day (the ticket is good for 1 visit within a year) as Mrs GMJ had walked enough by then and we still needed to get back to site.

We had lunch up on the promontory as well, sat outdoors in a little square as it was a lovely warm sunny day. It clouded up by around 3.30 though.

Today we'll see what's what when Mrs GMJ gets up. I suspect that she may be cream crackered after yesterday so we might have a nothing day. If not then we'll get the bikes out and have a bimble around the town I think.


----------



## JanHank

I hope Steve hasn´t broken a mirror and these catastrophes are going to carry on for 7 years :frown2:

*Drew*, can I stop this App from closing down every few minutes?

I just saw a plane going into Berlin from Istanbul, it was approaching from the east which I thought rather strange, but when I followed the flight path its been twisting and turning all over the place, why don´t they take a direct rout, it would save on petrol :grin2:


----------



## Drew

Drew, can I stop this App from closing down every few minutes?

When you say close down, does your screen close down rather than the app?


----------



## Drew

System Preferences > Battery > left click Battery in side bar >

Drag the “Turn display off after” slider to your desired time.


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> System Preferences > Battery > left click Battery in side bar >
> 
> Drag the "Turn display off after" slider to your desired time.


I´m not on a battery Drew I´m using the Mac. 
I have noticed there are some planes that don´t give information of where they come from or going to.
Several are going to Warsaw from different parts of the EU.

I´m keeping the App open during the day so I can keep having a peak now and then. 
I heard a plane going over while we were out just now, sounded a heavy thing, but by the time I got back there was nothing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Went to mosely hall, then onto lunch at hollybush garden cntr, heading into Derbyshire next.


----------



## GMJ

You sound as if you are having a nice meander around Kev. Good one.


----------



## Drew

"Drew, can I stop this App from closing down every few minutes?

*When you say close down, does your screen close down rather than the app?"
*

As you didn't answer my question, and not knowing what computer you were using or what OS you were using I tried my best.

Instead of clicking Battery click the box below it, i.e.*Power Adaptor.* and slide the:

Computer Sleep or Display Sleep.

Please let me know if it has solved your problem.


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> "Drew, can I stop this App from closing down every few minutes?
> 
> *When you say close down, does your screen close down rather than the app?"
> *
> 
> As you didn't answer my question, and not knowing what computer you were using or what OS you were using I tried my best.
> 
> Instead of clicking Battery click the box below it, i.e.*Power Adaptor.* and slide the:
> 
> Computer Sleep or Display Sleep.
> 
> Please let me know if it has solved your problem.


Sorry Drew I don´t understand this instruction, I am using the desktop Mac, there is no Battery or power adaptor.
It doesn't matter there are so few planes going over anyway. I have heard one and seen another today, but didn't find anything on the App.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We cycled out yesterday morning to try and find the local Mercadona. After perusing Google Maps I thought I had it but I obviously hadn't as we got lost and it took a while to get there. No harm done though. e then cycled down from there to the coast and stopped for a coffee on the sea front. It was a clear day but a little windy.

in the afternoon I hired a car for next week for 3 days and sorted out a new gas cylinder. Our current one was virtually empty and despite the fact that we aren't using gas for heating here (as we have free EHU) we now have a full cylinder ready for next year.

Plan for today is to walk down the sea front and have a bimble around the old town shops etc. It being Saturday we might get a better idea of what is open.


----------



## JanHank

My people arrive today, they should be leaving home about now and get here between 2 & 3 this afternoon..


----------



## patp

Had a really stressful day yesterday. The people in our old house have decided it is our job to fix the drive that they bought with the house. She has not left off about it. It is stoned and was in a "used" condition when they viewed and, eventually, bought the house in December. We then installed, across it, a connection to the main sewer system in accordance with our contract of sale. The contractor that did the work made a good job of reinstating the drive to the standard it was before. 
The new owner then hired a mini digger to landscape the rear garden. It arrived and was driven across the driveway several times during the course of the landscaping. We then get texts asking if we could supply 4 tonnes of stones because the driveway was full of puddles!
One thing I hate is when people take advantage of other people's good nature. Chris is one of life's true christians. He loves to help other people. There are people in this world who latch on to these kind people and bleed them dry.
In spite of me trying to fend them off he compromised with buying them 2 tonnes of stone delivered to their door. He then dug holes and put in boundary fence posts to finish the boundary fencing before capping off with concrete, the now defunct, septic tank. They are two middle aged fairly fit people who do not work and they watched this man with heart problems, breathing problems and in recovery from cancer work at something the chap (a landscape gardener!) could have easily done himself if we provided the materials. The same chap is going to spread two tonnes of stone by himself for goodness sake! Rant over 

Off to pick up a rough oak coffee table "project" that Chris saw on FB Marketplace and an old sink and tap to tide us over until the new kitchen arrives. Then more staining


----------



## GMJ

What a saint Chris is. I would have told them to Foxtrot Oscar because as you said, it was sold as seen. Cheeky sods. As long as you were upfront in all things which you would have been, then caveat emptor!


----------



## JanHank

I don´t know who is the worst, Chris for being silly enough to do it or the neighbour. 
Would the estate agent who sold the house have supported you Pat.
Since we moved here we have had a legal insurance and I wouldn't be without it, our neighbour thought she could help herself to some left over bricks from our house building, they still stand on the edge of our patch, the couple of dozen she took and even put them in full view, cost her over 100€ for our solicitors fee and she had to put the bricks back. If she had asked, like any decent person would, she could have had the lot.


----------



## GMJ

One one house I bought I had the previous owners ask if they could have their cable TV boxes back as they had left them and Birmingham Cable (or some such) had asked for them back. No problem said I and when the chap came I also made him fill his posh Range Rover with all the discarded/broken kids toys that they had shoved down the side passage of the house: an old paddling pool; plastic garden toys etc!

He wasn't happy!


----------



## raynipper

A widow friend near us in Normandy, her husband had been a buyer of new tools galore but at 80 wasn't going to use any of them. When she recently sold the buyers asked if she was going to leave all the new and boxed tools and garage equipment. Yes you can have them all she said and they verbally agreed.
Immediately the new German owners moved in they sent a bill for €1,000 to the Notair for clearing the 'junk' from the garage? Unbelievable.

We have only moved once in 57 years and that was into our already holiday home. So if we ever leave our current (holiday home) we will need several skips for the junk.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Heading home today, run out of drugs, we only came for a week so not done too bad, we haven't really been cold even at night, i have a tog 10.5 Liz a 4, we're just north of Cheadle, first stop is a reclamation yard just back down the road then Kedleston Hall on the way home if it's open.


----------



## dghr272

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Heading home today, run out of drugs, we only came for a week so not done too bad, we haven't really been cold even at night, i have a tog 10.5 Liz a 4, we're just north of Cheadle, first stop is a reclamation yard just back down the road then Kedleston Hall on the way home if it's open.


Jeez Kev, your Liz is a tough broad, tog 4 :surprise::surprise::surprise:

She's not Inuit is she ? :wink2::wink2:

Terry


----------



## patp

Thanks for all the support above. I am a bit tired and emotional or would have done the Foxtrot Oscar to them. I did see her making her way over, in Sainsburys yesterday, for a "chat" which a brushed off with a "good morning" only. Cannot allow them ruin our enjoyment of our new home so will have to keep up neighbourly pleasantries. 

Opposite in our house. I am the one under the 13.5 tog while it is only since he has been ill that Chris has succumbed to it. Usually it is 4.5 tog unless it gets really cold when he will go for the 9.5. In the van, as we are now, he has used the 13.5 but the 9.5 is only on top ready to be flung orf.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We decided to have one more night away, we are parked in one of the windiest places in Yorkshire.


Any guesses?


----------



## JanHank

Tan Hill


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a wander down the sea front yesterday morning and it was quite busy as it was a Saturday. Nothing else to report really: just a couple of coffees and a walk around the shops etc. It was dry but windy in the afternoon so we watched a film.

Today I'm not sure what we are doing. I think we may go for a bike ride this morning. 

It's nice not having a fixed agenda tbh, so we can just make it up as we go along.


----------



## patp

Baked beans Kev?

Trip to the tip again. The little Hitler does not come out of his hut to check my offerings now  
Chris is off to pick up a sturdy old table, free on FB Marketplace, for our temporary kitchen. A friend is bringing an old sink top and tap. We have the fridge and freezer. No oven or hob but we do have, somewhere, an air fryer which can cook most things and, also, a Remoska, sorted!  Must get on to sorting out curtains. I am still scarred from the choosing of the last lot of curtains so putting it off. We have the two pairs I found on FB Marketplace for the bedroom which fit our windows perfectly - result!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Tan Hill


No, but for height you are only 4 metres out.


----------



## JanHank

You are reminding me of temporary kitchens we had when we arrived in Germany Pat.
Kitchen number one was in a barn while we lived in our caravan for 8 weeks, we had a baby belling cooker and a top loading hotpoint washing machine and a tumble drier fridge & freezer that came on our removal lorry, the rest of our house was stored in another huge barn, we were in the yard of an empty farm.
Number 2, that lasted for a year, was in a Place we rented in this village, the place was empty of everything and Hans was never still pulling bits apart inside and making it livable.
Number 3 was here, we couldn’t wait for the kitchen to be built before moving in and I think it took nearly a year before we had the kitchen and utility as we wanted it.

Today I wake up with company in the house :grin2: Heike & Jürgen arrived at 3.30pm yesterday after a 7 1/2 hour journey. I have never seen Motley so excited to see anyone before, Jürgen, his playmate, hardly got a foot in the door before he had a blue ball at his feet.

No breakfasting alone for 2 weeks, no eating anything alone for 2 weeks. I hear movement upstairs so must get up now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Enjoy the company.


----------



## Drew

How is Motley Jan, apart from meeting Heike & Jürgen?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Back home now, I'm mega tired so I'll rest up for a couple of days and see how my back is doing then.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We were on top of Holme Moss last night.


We had a very nice meal in an out of town pub near Glossop.


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> How is Motley Jan, apart from meeting Heike & Jürgen?


For 2 days he's been behaving a bit strange Drew, at this minute he is cuddled as close to my leg as possible on the sofa, I know there is something not quite right, but he still plays happily, has walked happily and shows no sign of pain. Tuesday he has a vets appointment and if they haven't already planned an ultrasound on his gall bladder as well as the blood test I will request one.
He says thank you for asking :smile2:


----------



## patp

Sorry to hear Motley is not quite right. If it is anything like Addisons disease (imbalance of the adrenal gland) then the least little bit of excitement or stress can unbalance them.

How did you manage for water while living in a barn Jan? I suppose you used the caravan water supply? We are getting a bit concerned that we have been using the tank water for taking our medication for most of our stay. It does come through a filter but not sure how efficient it is. Now we are bringing fresh water in from the outside tap and keeping it in the fridge.

Chris had a little sit in his old recliner chair and reports it is just as comfortable as he remembers


----------



## JanHank

It was a farm Pat so several taps about, I know the washing machine was connected with a long hose pipe, and emptied into a drain.


----------



## patp

Ah? So you had access to a toilet dump too then? We have been using our old compost heap! Sewers are in now so not necessary.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a ride out yesterday morning - nothing too spectacular though. Cycling is banned on the Prom here despite there being a marked cycle path as part of the shared space. It seems that this is old and the new instructions are no cycling. We headed up the coast a little on the roads but as it was quite cool, windy and uninspiring, we headed back towards Peniscola town and marina for coffee. 

We did pass an aire quite near to the seafront and restos, shops etc, that looked quite decent and was busy. It advertised at 6.30€ a night which seemed very usable and reasonable to me. A bit of a walk down to the castle from there but not too onerous along the Prom; or an easy bike ride.

It started raining at lunchtime and has not stopped since! According to the forecast it is here until Thursday too! Our plan for today was to walk back up to the castle promontory but we'll have to see what's what when Mrs GMJ gets up, due to the rain.


----------



## JanHank

Yesterday we walked 3 km around the village, with wheels and Heike & Jürgen with no trouble except in the evening I had cramp in one leg for a short time, so good progress for me as I have only managed 1 km for ages. Lots of new reading for Motley. He still seems to be looking at something that isn’t there and prefers to be on the sofa or on my bed when he isn’t playing otherwise nothing else remarkable, he eats drinks see’s and hears as normal, other than not liking any click like the top of a tube when it’s opened and the brakes on my wheels. Non of the Addison symptoms Pat.


----------



## patp

No, Jan, was just saying that his thyroid is a hormone and so they can be very difficult to regulate. Stress upsets the endocrine system. A healthy dog will produce more or make less to compensate for the stress. A dog that has problems cannot do this and so they show symptoms. if you think of diabetes where they have highs and lows it is, I think, similar. A diabetic knows to have something sweet or to inject more insulin. This is only my musings however!

Might take a run to Lowestoft where there is a store that sells a lot of Flotex flooring. I have tried to find another kind but keep coming back to it. Most other flooring is slippery to some extent. It might say non slip but when I put it on the floor and ask Georgia to do a twirl on it she slips. This means that prolonged use of that flooring will pre dispose her to arthritis due to the lack of grip. Not too good for us oldies either!


----------



## patp

Some photos if it works


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Who decided to name a town after a willy and a drink?


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Who decided to name a town after a willy and a drink?


I know mate...but it did make for a very funny photo with Mrs GMJ standing in front of the Peniscola sign (in front of the 'c') and me angling the camera just right...:grin2:

Other folks had a photo of their Mrs with the 'Ola' bit next to them!


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> Some photos if it works


Looking very nice Pat!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> I know mate...but it did make for a very funny photo with Mrs GMJ standing in front of the Peniscola sign (in front of the 'c') and me angling the camera just right...:grin2:
> 
> Other folks had a photo of their Mrs with the 'Ola' bit next to them!


Judging by your previous performance I would have said it would have been more appropriate if you had stood in her place isn't it look you >>


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Some photos if it works


This morning I had a dental appointment at 10.15, I was seen at 10.25 and came out at 1.15. All prepared for my 4 teeth bridge that will be fitted on the 25th of this month.
I don´t want to do this too often, my mouth was open for 2.45 mins and I didn't say a word :frown2:

It looks as if you have my bricks Pat :grin2:


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Judging by your previous performance I would have said it would have been more appropriate if you had stood in her place isn't it look you >>


...possibly, but the joke is that she didn't know >

One to show the grandchildren....


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Yesterday was a bit of a wash out over here. Tbf the rain did abate by mid morning and mostly held off for the rest of the day but it was a quite cool and cloudy and looked as if it could chuck it down at any time. As such, we stayed at base: Mrs GMJ read whist I planned our trip to France in May. We did venture out for lunch at the resto near the site however and then watched a film in the afternoon.

Mrs GMJ had her monthly injection yesterday so we have planned nothing today as it tends to make her feel very tired. Rain is forecast for the day again but if it relents I may cycle up to the supermarket for some supplies. If it doesn't, then I'll pop to the smaller one near to the campsite.


----------



## JanHank

Off to the vets with Motley at 9.30. Jürgen played football in the house with him last night he loved that and he has been asleep on my bed all night, Motley that is not Jürgen 😁

I now have outside lights all round the house, Jürgen is an electrician and brought me umpteen L E D lights to swap with the old outside lights and added a few more, he says I can now light up all these for the price of one of the old lights, it’s amazing what’s been invented in the short time we have been here.

The temporary plastic crown (or is it a bridge, it goes over 3 teeth and one gap so I think it’s a bridge) it’s still there whatever it’s called.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We could do with a tame sparky around here too.


----------



## patp

Did you miss your bricks Jan? They look very nice on my house 

Should go to pick up bits and pieces that we have ordered. Door knobs being one of them. Could not bring myself to pay £40 for a decorative door knob so getting some basic ones.

Anyone got one of those Quooker taps https://www.quooker.co.uk/flex-flex...jvJ_lRMLnocVvdWmX9GoaRp1_vq1WaU4aAt7bEALw_wcB ?
Thinking of getting one.

Also what do others use to screen their patio doors? If you look at the photo with the fire in it, those two doors need curtains or something? Curtains will be difficult, as they get in the way of opening, and drawing them back will be hard. This leaves some kind of blind?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Don't see the point of those taps Pat.

Too late now but you can get blinds that fit between the two panes of the door glass, also electrified glass that goes opaque.


----------



## GMJ

I struggle with those taps too tbh. You can chill and boil a lot of water using normal methods for the price of one of those I think.


----------



## Glandwr

patp said:


> Did you miss your bricks Jan? They look very nice on my house
> 
> Should go to pick up bits and pieces that we have ordered. Door knobs being one of them. Could not bring myself to pay £40 for a decorative door knob so getting some basic ones.
> 
> Anyone got one of those Quooker taps https://www.quooker.co.uk/flex-flex...jvJ_lRMLnocVvdWmX9GoaRp1_vq1WaU4aAt7bEALw_wcB ?
> Thinking of getting one.
> 
> Also what do others use to screen their patio doors? If you look at the photo with the fire in it, those two doors need curtains or something? Curtains will be difficult, as they get in the way of opening, and drawing them back will be hard. This leaves some kind of blind?


Wife got what looks like an identical one from Lidl the other week Pat. Fitted it last weekend really surprised at the quality. The led lights are a novelty that are only really obvious at night and are fairly discreet. Good for little visitors though.

https://offers.kd2.org/en/gb/lidl/phGIt/


----------



## Glandwr

As far as the patio doors are concerned are you over looked?


----------



## GMJ

For 25 quid Dick, worth a punt. I think those Quooker ones are tad more than that...


----------



## Glandwr

GMJ said:


> For 25 quid Dick, worth a punt. I think those Quooker ones are tad more than that...


Awful lot you can do with a grand :smile2::wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Where we went last week


----------



## GMJ

That's quite a meander Kev. Where did you go in the Cotswolds - is that Burford way?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not too far away but this is as far south as we went, too many softies down there.


Not sure how many miles we did, need to have a look see later.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

As suspected, Mrs GMJ was feeling under the weather yesterday after her injection on Monday, so she stayed at base all day. I nipped out on my bike to get some provisions from Mercadona, around 1.6km away. When I got back I did a dark wash in the on site laundry, mainly towels tbh as we couldn't risk doing other clothes that cant be tumble dried, due to the weather.

We watched a film in the afternoon.

Today we start a 3 day car hire that we organised last week. We are off to do a little sightseeing in it today, depending on how Mrs GMJ feels.


----------



## patp

Thanks for all the input on the Quooker. They are designed to replace a kettle, really, as they reach boiling point. You will see that the Lidl one doesn't. Some others on the market only reach 98C. No flexes and plug point needed.

Could I replace the glazing on the patio doors do you think. Going to a bit extreme I know but I do like options. No we are not overlooked. Just thinking of cold winter nights with bare panes of glass. We do have some outdoor down lights in the eaves above the doors so it might not look so bad as just black cold night if we put them on?

Going for a reflexology session today


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'd check the consumption on the tap Pat, and yes any glass can be changed.


----------



## Glandwr

Last of a 4 day trip to London today. Will go and have a look at the development the Coal drop Yard behind King's Cross, lunch then off home with a stop in Brum to pick up an ebay purchase.

Getting peed off with the £12.50 day ULEZ charge but now is not a good time to change the car.


----------



## Drew

When we bought this bungalow in 2007 we replaced the old Potterton boiler with a Worcester Bosch Combi, installed a Harvey water softener, Aqualisa shower and Quooker. Fifteen years later all four have proved excellent buys.

The Quooker, just the basic tap without any add ons, has been an excellent piece of equipment to us, providing hot water for dish washing etc and instant boiling water throughout the day. A friend of our recently replaced his tap for a new one with pullout hose but found it a waste of money as they never use the pullout insert.

Graham stated:* "I struggle with those taps too tbh. You can chill and boil a lot of water using normal methods for the price of one of those I think".*

I wonder how much Graham spends in a year in his motorhome? Thousands of miles travelling, using costly camping sites, dining out in restaurants and the odd two or three cups of coffee every day plus the bottles of gin and cases of beer. Then there is the cost of maintaining the motorhome, health and travel insurance, road tax etc., not forgetting the cost of the motorhome itself.

Go for your Quooker Pat and enjoy it. If you live in a hard water area as we do, install a water softener, you won't regret it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not exactly a good comparison is it


----------



## Drew

Rather than a one liner, perhaps you might explain why?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have no intention of explaining anything to you, other than your post has absolutely no relevance to Pats tap, you just had a pop at Graham.


----------



## Drew

Pat asked: *"Anyone got one of those Quooker taps https://www.quooker.co.uk/flex-flex....4aAt7bEALw_wcB ?
Thinking of getting one" *

Neither you or Graham have a Quooker tap yet both of you have given your opinions. I have one and answered her question.

Graham stated: *"I struggle with those taps too tbh. You can chill and boil a lot of water using normal methods for the price of one of those I think".*

I gave my opinion that I would rather have a Hot water System that lasts for years rather than spend my money on a holiday. I am sure that Graham enjoys spending his money on long touring holidays, rather than buy a Quooker tap, that is his prerogative.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well the usual from you.

you do realise that Pat doesn't have one don't you? and now your tiny little mind has figured out that neither Graham or I have one, but you do so only your opinion counts.

If you want to have a device that is constantly using power that is your choice, but more sensible people (especially now) will only boil water as required.


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> Thanks for all the input on the Quooker. They are designed to replace a kettle, really, as they reach boiling point. You will see that the Lidl one doesn't. Some others on the market only reach 98C. No flexes and plug point needed.
> 
> Could I replace the glazing on the patio doors do you think. Going to a bit extreme I know but I do like options. No we are not overlooked. Just thinking of cold winter nights with bare panes of glass. We do have some outdoor down lights in the eaves above the doors so it might not look so bad as just black cold night if we put them on?
> 
> Going for a reflexology session today


I notice the quooker has a min 3 litre tank. I'm guessing keeping that boiling will cost a fair bit in energy. A friend learned how to put her gas boiler on eco (NOT keeping a water reservoir heated at all times) and was pleasantly surprised at the reduction in her bills.

I'm of the opinion that we should be cutting down our energy use where at all possible. (Also I'm not keen on the taste of tea with water that's been boiled more than once!)

Re the curtains, could you have a single curtain pulled to the side away from the fireplace? I think you might regret doing something to permanently block the view. A few strategically-placed solar lights in the garden could look lovely.


----------



## Drew

(Also I'm not keen on the taste of tea with water that's been boiled more than once!)

When you have a tea or coffee or whatever when you are out and about Jean, is the water boiled especially for you or does it come from a boiler?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I seriously think you need medical help Drew, why do you continue to ask such ridiculous questions? go find a dark room and lie down.


----------



## JanHank

I’ve been for a hair cut in Poland, 12€ but what a performance to get there, fuel in Poland is 40cnts cheaper than in Germany so the cues at every station were long, we wanted to go further than the petrol stations so overtook at least 2 dozen stationary cars to get past them. Next time we go to Poland for fuel, we didn’t bother today, we will wait until the evening when the Berliners have gone home.


----------



## raynipper

We paid €1.69 just outside of Madrid and topped up. Just hope we can top up only once more before leaving Spain at Irun to get home.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> We paid €1.69 just outside of Madrid and topped up. Just hope we can top up only once more before leaving Spain at Irun to get home.
> 
> Ray.


You´re not on your way yet Ray are you?

It was a bit cheaper than that in Poland, diesel 1.61 petrol 1.63-65


----------



## GMJ

Drew said:


> When we bought this bungalow in 2007 we replaced the old Potterton boiler with a Worcester Bosch Combi, installed a Harvey water softener, Aqualisa shower and Quooker. Fifteen years later all four have proved excellent buys.
> 
> The Quooker, just the basic tap without any add ons, has been an excellent piece of equipment to us, providing hot water for dish washing etc and instant boiling water throughout the day. A friend of our recently replaced his tap for a new one with pullout hose but found it a waste of money as they never use the pullout insert.
> 
> Graham stated:* "I struggle with those taps too tbh. You can chill and boil a lot of water using normal methods for the price of one of those I think".*
> 
> I wonder how much Graham spends in a year in his motorhome? Thousands of miles travelling, using costly camping sites, dining out in restaurants and the odd two or three cups of coffee every day plus the bottles of gin and cases of beer. Then there is the cost of maintaining the motorhome, health and travel insurance, road tax etc., not forgetting the cost of the motorhome itself.
> 
> Go for your Quooker Pat and enjoy it. If you live in a hard water area as we do, install a water softener, you won't regret it.


Graham does like to go out and about in his motorhome yes. isn't that what this forum is all about?

Re: quooker...I fall into the camp regarding the cost of install plus on going costs. I suspect our lifestyle is like most so we don't need to have instant boiling nor indeed hot water 24/7...nor indeed worry about whether the kettle has been boiled before or not. I suspect that many folk who have paid out for one will defend its cost and use, after all they have paid for it haven't they?

Given that none of the input was in any way derogatory to Pat I'm sure that Pat was happy with the comments tbh. if not then I'm sure she would have updated this thread accordingly. Should Pat choose to get one then fair play, many people have and I'm pretty sure Pat will make her own decision regardless of what people think or say anyway.


----------



## jiwawa

Drew said:


> (Also I'm not keen on the taste of tea with water that's been boiled more than once!)
> 
> When you have a tea or coffee or whatever when you are out and about Jean, is the water boiled especially for you or does it come from a boiler?


To be honest Drew I don't know. But if the coffee makers are like mine at home then it will boil as it dispenses.

I don't drink tea out - and that may be the reason!


----------



## bilbaoman

raynipper said:


> We paid €1.69 just outside of Madrid and topped up. Just hope we can top up only once more before leaving Spain at Irun to get home.
> 
> Ray.


Price today in Irun 1.699 at Alcampo:frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## Glandwr

patp said:


> Thanks for all the input on the Quooker. They are designed to replace a kettle, really, as they reach boiling point. You will see that the Lidl one doesn't. Some others on the market only reach 98C. No flexes and plug point needed.
> 
> Could I replace the glazing on the patio doors do you think. Going to a bit extreme I know but I do like options. No we are not overlooked. Just thinking of cold winter nights with bare panes of glass. We do have some outdoor down lights in the eaves above the doors so it might not look so bad as just black cold night if we put them on?
> 
> Going for a reflexology session today


Sorry Pat missed the bit about boiling water I was solely looking at the style.

As to your glazing, are you sure you need anything if its modern glazing? 3 years ago we converted a building into a single level living space. An architect designed and specified for us and we have ended up with full glazing on 2 of the 4 walls of the TV/living room.

Gerry was worried about heat loss and in advance bought some satin curtains at auction from an hotel ballroom. She was miffed when i finished and she could find no sensible way of hanging them.

Why do you need them my friend said. You are not overlooked and as the glazing is triple thermal glass you won't be aware of any heat loss and it's TRUE I'm not even though my armchair is next to the glass. The glass merchant had actually said that the triple glass would only give marginal improvement over modern double glazing.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We hired a car for three days which arrived yesterday at 9.30. All very efficient and on time. We then drove out to meet some new friends of ours for coffee and to see their place. A very pleasant 2 hours was spent with them too.

After that, as Mrs GMJ was a bit pooped, we drove to Vinaros (2 towns up the coast from us) for some lunch and then dropped down through Benicarlo (one town up from us) before coming back to base.

Today we plan to drive out to Cati which is a town famous for its cheese and then on to Morella which is a town with an imposing castle at it's heart, built on a promontory. Hopefully the weather will hold off: there is a slight chance of rain today but there also was yesterday but it turned out to be lovely all day.


----------



## patp

Finishing the small amount of painting of the wardrobe surrounds. Carpet fitter should turn up and save me from any more work. That means the lounge will be ready to move in to so I imagine we will be in this weekend. Reluctant to rush as once we live in it all those little jobs will not get finished. 
BT are supposed to be "owning" my case and should ring today with an update.

Anyone fancy a lovely little Post Office and Village Stores? The one in our village is up for sale. Includes the house that goes with it and, if wanted, another residential small bungalow to the rear. Great potential as the current owner only works part time at it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm taking the van over to Halifax in a bit for the little bit of work left to be done as they couldn't work under it when they came here, then we might have a wander around here.

https://www.thepiecehall.co.uk/


----------



## patp

That looks interesting Kev. I see the flower arranging is sold out though. Did you buy the last of the tickets?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I was very nearly rude to you then, good job I looked to see who posted it, but no nay never, took two videos for when I get home, we're in Hebden Bridge now having coffee, perhaps with freshly boiled water 😉 😉


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I was very nearly rude to you then, good job I looked to see who posted it, but no nay never, took two videos for when I get home, we're in Hebden Bridge now having coffee, perhaps with freshly boiled water 😉 😉


So you missed the flower arranging and are now in Hebden Bridge eh?? 









Just saying....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cough vermin.

this is from one side of Piece Hall and the next it from t'other.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/j0tbrozome0zaxg/2022-03-10 11.36.17.mp4?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hx3h0oofaq7gukw/2022-03-10 12.06.45.mp4?dl=0

I saw this in one of the cafe windows, t was either very photoshopped or was taken 30 years ago










And this was in a loo of the cafe, I just giggled at it.


----------



## Glandwr

Feminine products??? I thought Tykes were proud of calling a spade a spade:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You must know some bloody weird wimmin if they have that sort of gear down there.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a lovely drive out yesterday. Firstly we stopped at a small town called Cati which is famous for its cheese production. After this we then went on to our main destination for the day: Morella.

This is a hill top town and castle which dominates the area. It was absolutely fantastic: the views from the top were breath-taking. Mrs GMJ made it up the the castle but couldn't go any further as she was knackered, so I went up to the to to get our photos. We will definitely come here again in the future as there were so many rooms which I didn't explore as I didn't want to leave her on her own for too long. Next time we'll try and park closer to the entrance which will mean less of a walk to get to the castle which means Mrs G should be able to get further up inside it.

After a late lunch (for us) we drove back to bas. As the weather has been dry for the last 2 days I took the inflatable awning down. We aren't leaving until next week but its better to pack it away dry as we are taking over a week to get home so having it wet and packed for a week wouldn't be great. I rolled the wind out one out instead, which will do the job.

Today we are off to a local town famous for local pottery and then hopefully on to a museum about the Condor Legion.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Might having a wheelchair help G? I'm looking at options, of either a motorised wheelchair or a mobility scooter, it has to fit through the hab door, and be the same depth or less than the fridge, either by folding or stripped down, not found anything light/small enough yet that we can afford.


----------



## GMJ

It's the hills that are the problem Kev. She can walk fairly well with her sticks on flattish ground but hills knacker her out.

Mind you if I had to push her up a hill in a wheel chair that would knacker me out!

We have done some research on electric mobility scooters but thankfully we aren't there yet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz seems to think she could push me around in a wheelchair, she's strong but just walking around Halifax and Hebden bridge pretty much did her in.


I'm just Googling options now, cheap no good, good no cheap so I may end up not being able to go anywhere at all soon.


----------



## GMJ

We have 2 non motorised ones: a travel one with small wheels and a larger normal' size one. Thankfully haven't had to use either for a year or two now. 

We used to carry the travel one in the MH with us but haven't done that for a while either. It's small enough to carry, just, but a bit awkward. Having small wheels though you do have to be careful with bumps, kerbs etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This is about as basic as it gets, but looks too flimsy, too slow and I would need a backrest




price is a bit too high, needs to be -£1k


----------



## JanHank

Why not try a walking frame, maybe the Red Cross have one you can try first. I don’t need mine for short walks, but I use it on longer walks because it takes the weight off my back and hips, if I want I can also have a sit down instead of standing to talk or look at the scenery. Looked at a new one yesterday that folds together easily to put into car or van, 6.2 kg. if I find one lighter then all the better, if not it’s the one I’ll have.


----------



## GMJ

If you haven't already, contact Social Services Kev. they'll come and do a house inspection and suggest and provide solutions to day-to-day problems and will also assess your needs regarding a motorised scooter too.

They did one for us in Cirencester and fitted bars strategically around the place. They also left Mrs GMJ with some gizmos to try as well (eg, sock puller on-er; picking things up device etc).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A bit better

https://bettyandbertie.com/products/lupin-the-folding-mobility-scooter

Cheaperer

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122992677678?hash=item1ca2ef532e:g:rEsAAOSwDb5fNUK8


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Why not try a walking frame, maybe the Red Cross have one you can try first. I don't need mine for short walks, but I use it on longer walks because it takes the weight off my back and hips, if I want I can also have a sit down instead of standing to talk or look at the scenery. Looked at a new one yesterday that folds together easily to put into car or van, 6.2 kg. if I find one lighter then all the better, if not it's the one I'll have.


I don't need a walking frame Jan, I can walk fine I'm just in pain if I go too far, sitting down for a while means I can continue after a few minutes, lack of seating is a problem in some places, also I don't like walking frames or those 3 wheeled things you can sit on.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> If you haven't already, contact Social Services Kev. they'll come and do a house inspection and suggest and provide solutions to day-to-day problems and will also assess your needs regarding a motorised scooter too.
> 
> They did one for us in Cirencester and fitted bars strategically around the place. They also left Mrs GMJ with some gizmos to try as well (eg, sock puller on-er; picking things up device etc).


I'm fine around the house, on my own I can just about do a supermarket shop, but if I go with Liz two aisles and I'm off back to the car as she scrutinises every bloody tomato on the stall, plus she is in an Olympic level procrastinator, she can decide on a weeks menu, buy all the stuff required, then once she's got to the far end of the aisles decide she needs something else, and starts all over again, frustrating, infuriating and too much for an old bear like me.


----------



## patp

I'm gonna get a pony when my legs give out on me. Just have to figure out how to get on it and I will be sorted 

That place looks lovey Kev. I had never heard of it before.

Podiatrist for me today. Should have been last Friday but I forgot. How did that happen?

Lounge is now carpeted so we can move some furniture in there now. Very close to moving in (!) but not wanting to rush too much and then get fed up with all the bits and pieces that still need to be finished. Have seen some bedside cabinets on FB Marketplace that we might get today. Cupboard door knobs are in for us to collect along with some other bits and pieces. They will start the kitchen installation on 28th.

Mark, the farmer next door, came with someone to discuss taking some very tall trees down near us. They are shading the solar panels and could, potentially hit us if they came down. He just gets his huge digger and pushes them over for someone else to cut up. I presume the other guy is getting all the wood.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> I'm gonna get a pony when my legs give out on me. Just have to figure out how to get on it and I will be sorted


That'll be fun at the checkout, just don't try it in Tesco, they might not see the funny side.


----------



## patp

It could have paniers and save me the job of loading and unloading the trolley  It would also be like the old milkman's horse and stop at all the right places.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I'm fine around the house, on my own I can just about do a supermarket shop, but if I go with Liz two aisles and I'm off back to the car as she scrutinises every bloody tomato on the stall, plus she is in an Olympic level procrastinator, she can decide on a weeks menu, buy all the stuff required, then once she's got to the far end of the aisles decide she needs something else, and starts all over again, frustrating, infuriating and too much for an old bear like me.


Aside from the house assessment though Kev they will assess you for a mobility scooter and whether they will contribute for it or even provide it for free.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> It could have paniers and save me the job of loading and unloading the trolley  It would also be like the old milkman's horse and stop at all the right places.


Handy for top shelf stuff too, get all the mucky mags for Chris, didn't you say he had some muscle wastage in his biceps.

Too far??


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I don't need a walking frame Jan, I can walk fine* I'm just in pain if I go too far*, *sitting down* for a while means I can continue after a few minutes, *lack of seating *is a problem in some places, also I don't like walking frames or those 3 wheeled things you can sit on.


Isn´t that what I said, I can walk, but not too far because my back and hips give me pain, you can carry stuff on the thing if you put a bag underneath as well as sit down and have a rest. If you have a scooter you get no exercise. The one I have folds, but it´s too big to get into the car and to clumsy to get into the van and that's what I want a new one that folds together and also has a back rest.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Isn´t that what I said, I can walk, but not too far because my back and hips give me pain, you can carry stuff on the thing if you put a bag underneath as well as sit down and have a rest. If you have a scooter you get no exercise. The one I have folds, but it´s too big to get into the car and to clumsy to get into the van and that's what I want a new one that folds together and also has a back rest.


Just not for me Jan, I'd still have to push it around possibly hurting my back more, I forget why you got yours but for me as now I just use a cane and that's all the support I need, I'm not going to fall over no matter how much pain I'm in.

I've just put a Snipe bid in on a wheelchair that folds up small enough, it'll come in useful eventually, will fit in the car or van.


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> If you have a scooter you get no exercise.


I think that's an important consideration.

I carry my folding electric bike with me when travelling but find I hardly ever use it - I prefer to get the exercise of walking, unless distances are too great.

Of course, there are folk for whom taking a bit of walking exercise is just too much and some sort of wheels are necessary.

Whatever it takes, get out there and enjoy!

When we first took the MH to Spain there were loads of these mobility scooters up n down the promenades in Spain. Now I see far more here in Belfast than there used to be.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

"*If you have a scooter you get no exercise*." utter rot Jan I'm afraid, of course I get exercise, I'm not nailed into it am I? you have that 3 wheels wassaname but I bet you still get exercise.

I much prefer to get out and walk even if painful, however, I have to consider how FAR I can go without having to turnaround and walk back, up hill or down hill all to think about an electric wheel chair can only extend that range and to be honest it would probably only ever be in the van, and even then maybe only in larger towns, villages are at least for now manageable, we absolutely loved Halifax yesterday and if planning to go again we'd go in the van I can park all day on a meter with my blue badger, the funny thing is Liz used to work for MHG years and visited many pubs, I delivered all of the area and neither of us knew how beautiful the place was.

Any hoo, I contacted the company that make/import the wheelchair mentioned above (no exact info until I have it as this thread is searchable) and they do still keep spares for it, I have watched a demo on YT for it and it looks good, and I've contacted the seller for more pictures and a possible video to ensure it actually works, and If I can Snipe it right even if it doesn't fit the bill I can re-sell it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I did look at this but a bit too spensive for my pockets, but looks quite capable.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a bit of a failure yesterday on our drive out. We couldn't find any pottery shops at the pottery village and also the museum we went to was closed...despite it saying it opened on Fridays! Anyway as a consolation we drove to Benicarlo on the way back and had a lovely Indian meal for lunch instead. After this we went to the Mercadona to do a big shop as the car is being collected this morning.

Today we plan on walking down to the castle again and completing our visit by visiting the Battery Gardens. This may be rain dependent as its raining now but due to clear up by 10.


----------



## JanHank

We had a late night after helping celebrate my Mario‘s 50th birthday with Katrine his partner, Inis and Marko, us girls played Skyjo at one end of the table while the boys drank beer and talked at the opposite end after we had eaten a buffet meal. 
Jürgen learnt a lot about life here in the DDR/GDR times.
Motley came as well and enjoyed the attention from everyone.
A do nothing day today.


----------



## patp

There is the merest suspicion that we might move in this weekend! Eeeek! I have some, second coat, staining to do but it is all in areas that can wait if necessary. Our bedroom and en suite are finished as is the lounge so we can furnish them ready for us to use them. If we need an oven or hob we can come into the van. Once we unpack, properly, we will find the slow cooker and Remoska which will help.

Had some more luck with FB Marketplace yesterday and bought a roll of Laura Ashley fabric for curtains in the second bedroom and a couple of up cycled bedside cabinets


----------



## GMJ

Good luck Pat


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Morning all
> 
> We had a bit of a failure yesterday on our drive out. We couldn't find any pottery shops at the pottery village and also the museum we went to was closed...despite it saying it opened on Fridays! Anyway as a consolation we drove to Benicarlo on the way back and had a lovely Indian meal for lunch instead. After this we went to the Mercadona to do a big shop as the car is being collected this morning.
> 
> Today we plan on walking down to the castle again and completing our visit by visiting the Battery Gardens. This may be rain dependent as its raining now but due to clear up by 10.


Dunno if I mentioned it but we went to the Moorcroft factory last week lots of beautiful stuff there, some very expensive some within reach, i got a piece and a book for Lizs birthday next month.


----------



## GMJ

You didn't but nice one Kev.

We were going to buy something but never got the chance. We are going up the promontory to the castle here in Peniscola again today, so will keep an eye out whilst up there. The usual tourist shops seem a tad better than most of the ones selling tat at seaside's we think.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> There is the merest suspicion that we might move in this weekend! Eeeek! I have some, second coat, staining to do but it is all in areas that can wait if necessary. Our bedroom and en suite are finished as is the lounge so we can furnish them ready for us to use them. If we need an oven or hob we can come into the van. Once we unpack, properly, we will find the slow cooker and Remoska which will help.
> 
> Had some more luck with FB Marketplace yesterday and bought a roll of Laura Ashley fabric for curtains in the second bedroom and a couple of up cycled bedside cabinets


Just watched this Pat I wonder how other builders compare.


----------



## Glandwr

GMJ said:


> You didn't but nice one Kev.
> 
> We were going to buy something but never got the chance. We are going up the promontory to the castle here in Peniscola again today, so will keep an eye out whilst up there. The usual tourist shops seem a tad better than most of the ones selling tat at seaside's we think.


Ah Peniscola, did you know that its castle was the home of the Anti Pope Benedict XIII? Damned to eternal damnation by the Catholic Church he granted the university charter to one of our oldest universities St Andrews.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antipope_Benedict_XIII


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The wheelchair I was sniping is still quite cheap but after further investigation, I've decided a wheelchair of that type wouldn't be any use to me, it had 8 inch rear driving wheels which would be ok, but it was basically a shopping trolley caster at the front and I think they would be pretty rubbish on anything uneven and there would be little control on anything less than smooth surfaces.

So back to scooters, but they are quite a bit more and even more variable in quality, and of course more bigness and heaviness and it would need to fold up too.

It is still a good buy just not for me this is it, tempted to buy it and sell it on, but probably willn't.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/165371772842


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think I need to ring the planning office on Monday to report an unauthorised extension across the road from us.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

The hire car was handed over yesterday morning and after that, as the weather was good (sunny but windy) we walked down the sea front for coffee. We then visited the Battery gardens on the promontory. very pleasant too. We had a bimble through the old town on the promontory as well and stopped to buy a salad bowl and dish which are made in a very typical way for the area. They are very loud in terms of colours but just the ting we were after for the house.

Today we have nothing planned. We'll probably have a wander to seek out some bread for lunch if the weather holds.


----------



## JanHank

Tried a walk without my wheels along the river yesterday afternoon, 1 km was fine , but I nearly ran out of fuel on the way back when my hips and back were aching, good thing I had human support for both sides, made me realise an easily portable Farrari is urgently needed to take in the Navajo or car.
Forgot to mention that on Friday I ordered a new electric chair that will be delivered in the week and the sofa takenaway to be recovered.
Today we will clean the Navajo in and out, ready for a little run out during the week.


----------



## Drew

I hope you don't mind Jan.


----------



## raynipper

After coming back home yesterday and only just emptied the car of all the clutter we drag back and forth it's off to first lunch invite today. Not that I'm complaining but do ned to get to grips with so much at home.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Got side tracked yesterday by Mark the farmer coming round to remove a couple of mature trees over shadowing the bungalow. A unique method (to me) is used in that he puts his tele porter up against the tree while the chap with the chain saw cuts a wedge out near the base. Mark then pushes the tree over in a more controlled way than just waiting for it to fall. The chap with the chainsaw is safer as he can move right out of the way.
So, not much got done as we also had to go shopping.
Never mind.

The carpet fitter wants more surface ground off the concrete floor in the kitchen and hall. The carpenters use the kitchen as their workshop so we will have to move stuff out to make way for the floor grinding machine. That's probably today's plan.

Kev, the planners ruled out any living in our loft space so that video was different to our set up. We put PIR in the cavity walls though. The brickie did this as he built the walls up. The loft is insulated in the traditional way by laying, in our case, sheeps' wool between and across the rafters to a thickness of 400mm. Building regs are pretty stringent now. We also have to have an air tightness test done (more money!) by a proper company that will provide a certificate. All rubbish really because we can leave a window open 24/7 if we want!


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> I hope you don't mind Jan.


Thanks very much Drew, I was on the iPad so couldn't turn it easily.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Morning all
> 
> The hire car was handed over yesterday morning and after that, as the weather was good (sunny but windy) we walked down the sea front for coffee. We then visited the Battery gardens on the promontory. very pleasant too. We had a bimble through the old town on the promontory as well and stopped to buy a salad bowl and dish which are made in a very typical way for the area. They are very loud in terms of colours but just the ting we were after for the house.
> 
> Today we have nothing planned. We'll probably have a wander to seek out some bread for lunch if the weather holds.


Swine, you make no mention at all of getting some seeds, my LB is in need of replacing and to grow my own would have been great, even a cutting might have worked, I seem to be good with those.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> After coming back home yesterday and only just emptied the car of all the clutter we drag back and forth it's off to first lunch invite today. Not that I'm complaining but do ned to get to grips with so much at home.
> 
> Ray.


Welcome home Ray! Is it cold?? 


patp said:


> We also have to have an air tightness test done (more money!) by a proper company that will provide a certificate. All rubbish really because we can leave a window open 24/7 if we want!


I'm surprised air tightness is considered a good thing Pat.


----------



## raynipper

jiwawa said:


> Welcome home Ray! Is it cold??


Thanks and it feels bitter Jean. But we will soon acclimatise. Dare not burn too much electricity now it's much more expensive.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Swine, you make no mention at all of getting some seeds, my LB is in need of replacing and to grow my own would have been great, even a cutting might have worked, I seem to be good with those.


Seeds?

LB?

Help me out her Kev please?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Battery garden, do keep up ya bleedin oaf.


----------



## GMJ

Twunt!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Aunt


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bloody predictive text


----------



## bilbaoman

Just wasted 15 mins of my life filling in and downloading passenger location forms for trip to UK this afternoon


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Bloody predictive text


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a bimble down the sea front yesterday and stopped for coffee and to get some bread for lunch. After lunch we played Scrabble and I did some planning for our future trips (we have booked a main site in Italy for September for 2 weeks but I can't seem to get the French sites to respond to my emails for our trip in May/June).

Nothing much planned for today as it is due to rain all morning so we'll just do a few chores around the MH and then maybe watch a film this afternoon.


----------



## JanHank

Discovered my new computer chair is wrong for me so hopefully the shop will take it back, it felt comfortable to start with, but it pushes the head and neck forward giving me neck ache.

No idea what today will bring.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't think I'd ever want to go back to a desktop PC now, I've been using a laptop for over 20 years now, I can use it anywhere and or take it with me if I need more than my tablet or phone can provide, apart from the sound quality which isn't that bad it's more convenient for how I use a PC nowadays and performance and reliability has always been on par with any desktop I could afford, and I can sit where it is most comfortable.

Not trying to convert anyone just making observations as Jans post made me think about how I used to have a full desktop setup when I was in business, and how I could have managed fine with a laptop but they were not as good back then, and a wifi printer.


----------



## raynipper

I'm just the opposite Kev. Three months on an older but SSD laptop while away was grindging. First day back home with a proper 32" monitor, fast processor and 'normal' keyboard and mouse was such a relief.
My laptop is consigned to the box for next winter.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Clue in older there Ray, newer ones are really very good, but then I'm a long term laptop user and having to sit at a desk would drive me nuts plus it takes up space.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have to ring my neighbour once the streets are aired.

Liz was round the back of the house and noticed water leaking slightly from a drain access point, so she called me out to look, next to it was a blocked drain so I tackled that but it didn't clear, a few leaves as expected, but when I lifted the grate out I found wet wipes, we've had this before his girlfriend was using them to remove makeup (have a wash) but last year they had a baby so it'll be that, anyway I lifted the person hole cover and it was rammed with the damned things, last time we had a drain cleaner on site as he was the partner of the neighbour building the garage and he sorted it, but I'm not sorting it out this time although I probably could, I did go round and spoke to his dad, I expected a call last night to tell me he'll sort it but nothing so far, he's a nice enough chap but this is a dodgy subject so I will have to use the tact that I am not known for.


----------



## patp

Welcome home Ray!

Jean, I agree with you but them is the rules. No draughts you see. The windows do all have built in vents that can be opened and closed and they also have locking latches so that you can have them slightly open. As I said all a ridiculous waste of money 

Going to try a bit harder to move in today. First Chris has to go pick up a second hand fridge for a friend and install it for her. Then the bath should arrive along with the heated towel rail but not heard from them so might be a waste of time.


----------



## JanHank

My electric chair will arrive this morning > the computer chair goes back.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> My electric chair will arrive this morning > the computer chair goes back.


You decided to end it all then Gert?


----------



## raynipper

Plucked up the courage to attack the broken sat nav ariel on the Tiguan. Now I have the barn free I have managed to pull down much of the rear headlining and take the buckled antenna off. But finding a direct replacement is a minefield. Gotta be the right part number or the connecting plug won't fit.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

It's our last day here on this site and from tomorrow we start wending our way home. It's been a great trip despite the inclement weather for the last 2 weeks or so (on and off).

Yesterday we gave the MH a good bottoming inside and managed to dodge the showers to nip to the site resto for a coffee and the nearby supermarket for some bread. After that as it rained most of the day I planned our next trip whilst Mrs GMJ read. We watched a film in the afternoon. In hindsight I should have wound the roll out awning in during a dry spell as the wind got up in the evening and night which led to a noisy night!

Today, as there is less chance of rain, we plan to wander down the seafront and if not too busy, take the tourist train thingy which appears to give you a 30 minute tour of the town for 5€. We'd not do it at the weekend or if busy, but it has English commentary so worth a try to see stuff we haven't seen so far. We'll have lunch out today as well I think.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No plans for today, Liz is out today and tomorrow so peace and quiet.


----------



## patp

We're in! Nearly didn't make it again as Mark the farmer came back with his wood chipper to deal with all the twigs and branches from the trees he took down. Felt obliged to help him out along with making him tea.

It is so quiet! No creaking floor boards, no boiler noises, no rattling door handles, no road noise. 

The carpet free hall floor is making my legs ache so if anyone knows of any cushioned slippers it would be good to know while we continue "discussing" which floor covering to put down.

Carpet fitter coming to fit the second bedroom carpet which is the last of the ones we have chosen. Off to the local pub for "Ten Pound Tuesday" meal tonight.


----------



## GMJ

Well that was fun!

We wandered down the sea front to the Tourist land train thingy and spoke with the driver bloke who runs it. He explained that he needed a minimum of 6 customers to run it so come back in half an hour. We went off for coffee and came back at the allotted time...to see him disappearing down the road with his empty train!

I guess he gave it up for the day as the weather is very blustery and there are few folks around.

Oh well. We walked back to site; had another coffee at the site resto; and will shortly go out for lunch at the resto near the site. Looks like feet up and a film this afternoon.

I wound in the awning as it had dried so it'll be a quieter nights sleep tonight!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are off today after 2 weeks here on site. It's been OK as a site due its location. Peniscola is very nice btw with the promontory well worth a visit. If we stay next time we would want a different pitch with more sun opportunity. We have had a walk around site and sussed out better pitches for next time (if there is a next time).

We have a night in northern Spain tonight before getting to Carcassonne on Thursday.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm not intending doing anything today, I did two wash loads and hung them out, vacuumed the lounge and our bedroom, did a dishwasher load, and did a tiny bit of tidying in the back yard, and last night my back was killing me, I had a bad night so I've just taken a parrat and a Co-Codamol.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I'm not intending doing anything today, I did two wash loads and hung them out, vacuumed the lounge and our bedroom, did a dishwasher load, and did a tiny bit of tidying in the back yard, and last night my back was killing me, I had a bad night so *I've just taken a parrat* and a Co-Codamol.


Bit extreme Kev....:smile2:


----------



## JanHank

:grin2: It’s either one of his own worms :grin2: or spell checks at it again.

Eye test this morning, I need computer glasses.
Maybe a trip out in the van this afternoon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

She got it, We like our worms here, we like to get a new one every day if possible, some words are dundant


----------



## patp

Electricery went off last night. Chris had been fiddling with it to relocate the kitchen sockets before the sparkies come on Thursday. Our lovely young man insisted on coming out at gone 7pm to sort it out for us  Turns out that the merest hint of anything touching anything else will trip it out. It doesn't just trip the box in the house it trips the meter box on the property boundary so it meant lots and lots of journeys to keep putting it on again while trying to figure out what it was. Anyways all sorted out now. 

Man with machine supposed to be coming to grind kitchen floor down a bit more so that carpet fitter is happy that Flotex carpet will stick down properly. Not sure now because he knows we had a power outage.

Will clock up some miles around the house looking for stuff today I expect.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are now very near the French border after a long drive yesterday. We didn't get to site until gone 3pm which is very late for us. The site is very basic (no loo paper plus a constantly tripping 6A EHU) and is very full of folks who are going north or south...mainly German by the looks!

We are off to Carcassonne this morning and will hopefully stay on the coach park aire there.. The internet had some conflicting info as to whether it was still OK to park there overnight but I emailed the Mairie and they conformed it was fine at this time of year. There is another aire slightly further to walk to the city but it says max 8m length (although the pics look fine tbh so we'll chance it if not happy with the coach park).

I paid 1.864€ for fuel on the motorway yesterday here in Spain: my first 100€+ fill up!!


----------



## JanHank

We girls and Motley had a little trip to Poland for diesel and gas yesterday afternoon.
Diesel 1.77€. Gas .83Cents when it was around the .50cent last time.
Jürgen went for a run down by the river, he is a man who likes to be alone sometimes.

Today we may go somewhere and take a picnic, depends what sort of day it is, at the moment it’s foggy, just normal fog, no sign of orange sand.


----------



## patp

Electrician due today to arrange sockets in kitchen to fit in with the design we have settled on. 
Bath should arrive. I need to go and choose a hall carpet. It is really hard on the legs walking on hard concrete  Have also decided on a ceramic tiled floor, or similar, for the utility room. As we are now washing Georgia's feet when she comes in from her walks it seems to make sense. Poor dog has not had a garden for some time so Chris is fencing off a section that she can mooch about in. She does have two long walks a day so not totally deprived


----------



## raynipper

I know I mentioned before that I put all the kitchen sockets under the upper cupboards and behind the light pelmet when we did our kitchen here in France Pat.
You can put as many as you want/need and not look cluttered.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A good idea Ray (who did you nick that from) not sure it'd work here with the awkwardness of British sockets/plugs.


Of to pick up the van this morning.


----------



## raynipper

I often did it in UK Kev. We musta had six 13a doubles under our cupboards in Surrey and it saves all the cutting of tiles into the splashbacks. You never have enough sockets in a kitchen. We probably had 20 and were always looking for another.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

I'm back to clearing up dog sh1t. Only been back four days and already some bastard owner allows it's dog to walk and crap in a great pile on my gravel and then to scoop up more gravel with their feet to partly cover the mound of poop. It's only evident first thing in the morning when the sun creates a shadow of the mound.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> I often did it in UK Kev. We musta had six 13a doubles under our cupboards in Surrey and it saves all the cutting of tiles into the splashbacks. You never have enough sockets in a kitchen. We probably had 20 and were always looking for another.
> 
> Ray.


I honestly think it's a brilliant idea, in my garage I always had a few screwed to the rafters so the leads were never in the way of walking around machines.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Man with machine supposed to be coming to grind kitchen floor down a bit more so that carpet fitter is happy that Flotex carpet will stick down properly. Not sure now because he knows we had a power outage.
> .


Do they paint your concrete floor with a sealer Pat? all the walls and floors here were sealed with a special Primer before wallpapering or floor covering could be done.


----------



## Drew

When we converted our integral garage into a bedroom in Bucks., they used a self levelling compound on top of the original concrete floor.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Got van back, what a girl/woman she has washed the van for us, no charge, not a job I wanted to do at all, really beyond me these days, I'm into going out in the rain and finding narrow tracks with bushes both sides.

I just got some stuff out from under the bed that we bought and forgot about, emptied the loo which I'd also forgotten about before taking it over, and finally stuck the bit of broken back bumper back on, I only found it under the seat a few weeks ago.


I need to order a new cassette seal as we have a tiny leak.


----------



## patp

When all the concrete was laid it leaves a "crust" as it dries. It is a bit shiny. We sanded the whole floor with a diamond sanding machine. Does not require sealing apparently. In the kitchen the carpet fitter wanted it sanded off a bit more due to the Flotex carpet not having underlay. It is waterproof.

Just got back from shopping and feeling wobbly due to clipping another car down our road and damaging his wing mirror  My wing mirror is a write off too  I knocked and apologised. I gave him my details. He looked at his and said "two hundred pounds should sort it because I have got to buy a new one and then get it fitted". He looked at my mirror and told me how to get a new glass and fix it myself! His car was a little 05 registered Renault van.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We spent last night on an aire in Carcassonne. There are 2: we stayed at the one closest to la Cite (less than 10 minute walk) which is also on the same level as la Cite so good news for Mrs GMJ's energy levels. We were the first in at around midday but by 8pm last night 4 others had joined us to stay the night. It's very large so space is not a problem.

Carcassonne itself is majestic. if you haven't been and get the opportunity it's well worth it. We just wandered around aimlessly for around 2 hours interspersed with a stop for lunch and another for an ice cream. You can pay to enter a certain part but tbh there was so much that you could walk around for free, we didn't see the need. maybe next time...

We were going to stay for 2 nights but its been raining all night and due to stay all day, so we'll move on to our next campsite up country and then work out where to spend our extra/spare night somewhere along the route to the tunnel.


----------



## patp

Got to pay the man his £200  Probably do a bit of cleaning, especially where Chris spilt a whole mug of tea over the brand new carpet! There was a third thing that went wrong yesterday but can't remember now so couldn't have been important.
Cheltenham Gold Cup is calling me to watch it this afternoon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just got 3 tips off a bookie for Cheltenham

Sunshine. 15:00.

Moonlight. 15:30.

Good Times 16:00.

If they don't win, don't blame it on Sunshine, don't blame it on Moonlight, don't blame it on Good Times,

blame it on the Bookie. 😜


----------



## patp

Ha ha!!


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I just got 3 tips off a bookie for Cheltenham
> 
> Sunshine. 15:00.
> 
> Moonlight. 15:30.
> 
> Good Times 16:00.
> 
> If they don't win, don't blame it on Sunshine, don't blame it on Moonlight, don't blame it on Good Times,
> 
> blame it on the Bookie. 😜


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> Chris spilt a whole mug of tea over the brand new carpet!


What is it about men! Chris sounds a dead ringer for my late husband!..... Except Chris is handy around the house!!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a straight run up to our overnight spot from Carcassonne. Diesel was 2.254€ on the motorway so I thought we'd hold off until we got off it and fill up then. Sure enough as we approached our campsite there was a filling station...only they wanted 2.36€ per litre









So we held off and will fill up today...hopefully before the motorway and hopefully at less than 2.36€.

We will be at tonight's place for 2 nights as we cut our trip to Carcassonne short. I'm sure we can have a lazy Sunday there as it's in the Loire Valley: maybe a bike ride if the weather holds.

We left the rain behind us yesterday and it amazingly touched 19 degrees as e travelled up country. It was sunny and warm when we got to site. I regretted moving back into jeans from my shorts...and not just because they were snug after 6 weeks of excesses in Spain!


----------



## JanHank

For the past few morning there‘s been a group of 6 deer in the field just behind the house so this morning at 6 am I had the binoculars ready to look under the tree in the field to see if that might be there sleeping place, I saw no deer, but a lovely bushy tailed red fox and sitting the other side of the long grass a Herron having a nap. The fox was on the move so no time to take a photo or video.

My visitors leave after breakfast, Motley is going to miss his playmates and I’m sure they will miss him. Jürgen will be back the day before I leave for my Easter meeting with the Facebook RV group, he will stay here on his own for 4 weeks, he’s already had an invite to the Easter bonfire over at the farm and has arranged with Horst who normally looks after everything while I am away, to do an electrical job for him in Horsts shed and he’ll also put another outside light up for me to see Motley when I let him out last thing at night.


----------



## patp

Must get the last cupboard door stained while the kitchen is still available to do such work in. Might have chosen the last of the floor coverings. Carpet for the hall, now, as we have noticed aching legs walking on a hard floor. Flotex floor covering for the kitchen and a non slip, commercial grade, covering for the utility room. That's unless I change my mind. Chris has given up and just nods now 

Missed the racing yesterday as I was running errands  I did happen to be in an electrical shop when the Gold Cup was on so saw the first female jockey to win the Cheltenham Gold Cup ride a brilliant race . Kitchen appliances and new, larger, tv coming next week.

Talking of Chris he has another MRI appointment and another sigmoidoscopy booked. Also a telephone consultation with his consultant. He is fed up now


----------



## raynipper

I don't mind any scans now. Got used to them and have an Echographie next week just to check.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Moving my junk from old to new garage today, it'll be a voyage of discovery as I've not seen most of it for 3 years, we have a skip ready.


----------



## patp

Its not the scan so much as the sigmoidoscopy which has to be preceded by an enema. Upsets his guts for about ten days afterwards


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a long drive yesterday up to our current site: we left at 9.30 and didn't get here until 2.15. This did include 3 stops mind. We managed to find fuel at 1.969€ a litre - considerably cheaper than the main roads/motorways - but it still resulted in a fill up of 119€









We are at a lovely site around 70km NE of Poitiers, which is owned and run by a motorhoming couple from Wales. Cath (the owner) couldn't be more friendly or helpful. https://www.loireholidays.biz/

We will stay here 2 nights now and plan a walk or bike ride out this morning to see if we can find some bread for sale: not the easiest of ventures in rural France on a Sunday!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Extremely little today I really hurt my back sorting through boxes sat down in the garage, something just gave way, had a very painful night Tramadol not working, ironically I'm supposed to go view a mobility scooter this afternoon.


----------



## JanHank

First time for 2 weeks I have no one to hug me good morning :frown2:. or eat breakfast with.

I have no idea what I will do today, not unusual for me I don’t know what I’m doing most of the time >

I have made a note of my Motorhome Meeting places, starting 11th April first to Warmeloh to friends then up to 
North Germany Sandstedt then over to Eersel in the Netherlands 
Down to Bad Hersfeld about 250 km from Heike, up again to Falkensteinsee and in between each meeting I can go wherever the fancy takes me. I will be home the middle of June when the temperature starts to rise and end of August up to Mecklenburg for a long weekend. 

Maybe I’ll see what I can put back in the van, hopefully there will be no more sharp Frosts now.


----------



## raynipper

I'm just going to take all day to recover from socialising all yesterday. It's bluddy hard work.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

It's always nice having trips to look forward too and I enjoy the planning tbh.:smile2:


I managed to book our main campsites in the SoF for May/June (2 sites at 11 nights each) and our September one in Italy too (2 weeks). Now I just have to book the tunnel and sort out where will stop en route and back home.


We are up in Cirencester and Cardiff for 2 weeks-ish starting in a few weeks time too. Visiting friends and rellies.

We want to try and fit n 3 weeks in Cornwall/Devon too as well as some trips local to us (Pembrey and St Davids). I'm not sure how we'll fit it all in though :smile2:


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> . I'm not sure how we'll fit it all in though :smile2:


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## patp

Bit more staining before the possible return of the carpenters next week. They just have to fit the last cupboard door and put in some shelving.
Was cream crackered yesterday. Slept in the chair after lunch and again after dinner. Got a reasonable night's sleep with just one wake up and then through to 7am!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> It's always nice having trips to look forward too and I enjoy the planning tbh.:smile2:
> 
> I managed to book our main campsites in the SoF for May/June (2 sites at 11 nights each) and our September one in Italy too (2 weeks). Now I just have to book the tunnel and sort out where will stop en route and back home.
> 
> We are up in Cirencester and Cardiff for 2 weeks-ish starting in a few weeks time too. Visiting friends and rellies.
> 
> We want to try and fit n 3 weeks in Cornwall/Devon too as well as some trips local to us (Pembrey and St Davids). I'm not sure how we'll fit it all in though :smile2:


I can't be doing with planning, Liz does, but I prefer to just go with the flow, I know you have to a bit if going on't continent but it's a Liz job.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've just been putting on a few bits of stuff on eBay that surfaced in the garage yesterday (seeing as I can't bloody move) I even found a brand new reversing camera and monitor kit that I bought for the Bessie but sold it before I got around to it as it was parked on a steep slope and would have been too awkward.

I also found 3 TomToms one of which works, not got the cables for the other two and there is one missing that has all our wild camping POIs on.


----------



## GMJ

Even the ones you cant get working without cables would sell I reckon Kev. Sold as seen etc


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not sure I'll bother, no upgrades for them now.


----------



## raynipper

GMJ said:


> Even the ones you cant get working without cables would sell I reckon Kev. Sold as seen etc


Yes G, I still haggle at the odd bootsale trying to get then under €5. Dunno why as have 4 or 5 already. But as we found out in Portugal this year a spare portable sat nav is a godsend. Takes up no room in luggage or boot and four of them have 'lifetime' updates and are currently 2021 maps.:grin2:

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmph, not tomtoms then?

Scooter man just cancelled he thinks he has covid or woman-flu.


----------



## raynipper

Tom Tom now want to charge for updating their 'lifetime' maps. Bugger that as it's £44 a time. Only paid about a tenner for the units. Garmin free.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

e had a lazy day on site yesterday. Mrs GMJ has pulled a muscle in her back so couldn't manage a bike ride but we did wander down into the village which is only 500m away. The Bar/Tabac/small shop was open and sold bread on a Sunday morning which was useful. 

When we got back to site we had a long chat with the owners 99 year old mother. Such a lovely lady and a real trooper. I asked he about her experiences of WW2. She worked in a gears factory and became a supervisor there. She then talked about meeting armed services folk from numerous countries and going out dancing. Aside from the bombing she said she had good memories of the time. She loves to meet all the folks who stay at the site as she says it keeps her brain going. She then went off for one of her walks around the site which she does several times day. A real force of nature.

After lunch we watched a film and then the F1.

Today we move further up country.


----------



## JanHank

I tried a Photo Booth photo to renew my passport last week to renew on line, the photo code from abroad they don’t accept so tried with the mobile, that said the photo didn’t match their requirements, good job really because I look like an escaped convict on it. I’ll get a proper photographer to take it, probably today. The photo didn’t show enough of my neck, it was the fault of the machine because it made no difference how the stool was positioned the same shot was taken, you have several tries before you press the print button. 10€ lost 😩.


----------



## raynipper

Yep Jan, been there and dun that. Bluddy advancements to modern life??

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I can’t remember where the form to renew 10 years ago came from, I remember where I had the photo taken and sending the old passport registered, getting the new one back in a Hugh yellow envelope and the old one came a few days later with the edge cut off. What happens about the old one now?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Staying around the house again today, I improved slightly overnight, but still a lot of pain.


----------



## JanHank

You did too much all in one day, spread the chores out over a few days. I quite understand though, you have a day when you want to do a job you’ve been putting off and you have the will and energy to do it, it isn’t on that day you are punished, maybe a day or even two days later it kicks you back.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> You did too much all in one day, spread the chores out over a few days. I quite understand though, you have a day when you want to do a job you've been putting off and you have the will and energy to do it, it isn't on that day you are punished, maybe a day or even two days later it kicks you back.


For sure, I didn't have a few days, my neighbour got a skip and was helping me move garage stuff, I just did too much, paying for it now, I took all kinds of drugs yesterday but all they did was make me sleepy, a couple of Pregabalin might have helped but I threw them away.


----------



## patp

Have you tried acupuncture Kev? Or a tens machine?

Last push at the staining. Must do something about getting curtains sorted. Dog walks should be pleasant today


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes a few years ago but it did nothing but it won't help this anyway, not even surgery just have to live with it.


----------



## GMJ

I had acupuncture for my insomnia but it didn't work.

I felt quite deflated afterwards...


----------



## raynipper

Seems 'we' (hid) has asked a gardener to come and see about keeping the jungle down while we are away. But somehow it doesn't stop there we now have succumbed to a mow and hedge trim as and when necessary likely twice a month now. 
Trouble is every worker we have ever employed always needs guiding and educating how WE want the work done.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Gives you more time to socialise Ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I was just sat outside getting a bit of fresh air when I heard this weird sound so I looked around and saw this bird fly into a tree not sure if was next doors garden or the one next to him, I thought it was a pheasant or grouse at first, but no it was a red kite, I rushed as fast as I could under the circumstances to get my binoculars from the bedroom and back outside to confirm it, then I went back in to get my phone, it waited for me and kept cawing away.


----------



## GMJ

We are awash with red kites where I live Kev. I recall a few years ago they were under threat but my God there are zillions of the buggers now. We regularly get a pair circling our garden/river and they are a joy to watch.

We live quite near a feeding station and it's on or list to go and watch that. quite a spectacle apparently with well over 100 turning up each session.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We went to one a couple of years ago and it was great to see them all thriving.


----------



## patp

More Buzzards than Red Kites around here. Buzzards take live prey which is a bit worrying of you have small pets!


----------



## GMJ

Kites live off carrion I believe


----------



## JanHank

I saw the first bumble bee of the year this morning, no sign of kites yet.

I´ve had my photo taken and filled in the online application for my passport, they said this photo was not suitable, I told them yes it is it´s a professional photo and looks like me, what the heck could be wrong with it, maybe that tiny bit in the left hand corner raised the alarm, I had to take a photo of the photo, put it on the desk top and then pick it up from there. 
You must send your old passport to them, I didn´t see anything about when the new one arrives, maybe it was there but I missed that bit, I´m not sending it until it expires as I need it.

It´s very clever how the photographer touched the photo up to remove things that shouldn't be there like a tiny bit of light in my lenses and she smoothed my hair down at the side where the wind had dishevelled it. It was well worth the 12 € just 2€ more than the photo booth that made me look like an escaped convict.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> It was well worth the 12 € just 2€ more than the photo booth that made me look like an escaped convict.


No sorry Jan, that hasn't worked...

Joking, I'm joking :grin2:


----------



## raynipper

Not bad but it's only a passport pic.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Not bad but it's only a passport pic.
> 
> Ray.


As I have been talking about my passport and the picture, of course its a passport picture you Wally, what else should it be


----------



## raynipper

Vanity, vanity, all is vanity.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Vanity, vanity, all is vanity.
> 
> Ray.


Sometime, well quite often, you talk a load of cobblers, whats vanity got to do with it, shall I remove it?


----------



## raynipper

No. It's now a pin up.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> No. It's now a pin up.
> 
> Ray.


I think a pinup needs a bit more flesh than that, young flesh at that ,not my wrinkled skin

What about this one


----------



## erneboy

GMJ said:


> No sorry Jan, that hasn't worked...
> 
> Joking, I'm joking :grin2:


Dicing with it there Graham.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Dicing with it there Graham.


It´s only because he *knows* I can´t reach him. I´ll get my own back one day with a big hammer don´t you worry.


----------



## jiwawa

Oooh, I think you'd be accused of smiling in that photo Jan, if you lived in UK.

(You do brush up well!)


----------



## raynipper

Thats what I said Jean, "Not bad". Then I get all that abuse so no more compliments.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had quite a long drive yesterday, getting to site at around 3.00pm. We managed to stop at an E.L'clerc and get some food supplies (including a load of merguez sausages for the freezer which are my favourites and not readily available in the UK) and fuel at 1.925€ a litre.

We are around 50km west of Paris at the mo. A very pleasant and helpful lady was in reception when we arrived and we have a very useful pull through pitch. There is a handy Bar/Brasserie/Tabac/Shop 50m up the road for bread this morning too.

Today we head to Montreuil sur mer for our last night on foreign soil for this trip. We cross Weds and will stay in Cirencester Weds night.


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> Oooh, I think you'd be accused of smiling in that photo Jan, if you lived in UK.
> 
> (You do brush up well!)


A slight smile is allowed Jean, you must not show your teeth. It is for a British passport, if it's not accepted when a human looks at it then I expect they will ask for another.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I was just sat outside getting a bit of fresh air when I heard this weird sound so I looked around and saw this bird fly into a tree not sure if was next doors garden or the one next to him, I thought it was a pheasant or grouse at first, but no it was a red kite, I rushed as fast as I could under the circumstances to get my binoculars from the bedroom and back outside to confirm it, then I went back in to get my phone, it waited for me and kept cawing away,


I've been doing a bit of research and I think it might be some other bird of prey, when it's sat in the tree I can't see much but its shoulder/wing is very red not rusty like a kite, and the call is more like a crow only drawn out which is different to what I've found online, anyway here is the video I took. you'll have to excuse the noises I make as it was hurting to stand still where I was to get the shot.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/m2pzzkbuw7pmaii/20220321_140233.mp4?dl=0






Opinions welcome as the only bird I've found is an eagle.


----------



## JanHank

Yes Kev, all the big birds of prey have a sweet little whistling sound, the Buzzard just say Peeee Peeee

Was it one of these? Nah they are in `merica






Or some kind of Hawk you have oop North ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes very similar, we do have a couple of red kites, but this may have just been passing through I think.


----------



## patp

Good catch, Kev 

Hair cut today. Then I am going to a dog groomer to have a lesson on clipping Georgia. As she puts it - the dog does not care what it looks like  She will tell me which size of blade to use on certain areas of the body. I have clipped up for operation sites before but that is scalping for sterilisation of the site. I just need to know how not to scalp the poor dog. This has all become necessary due to Georgia being spayed. She had a lovely smooth, silky coat but it has now gone all woolly  I like a nice long coat that looks good when groomed but not keen on the woolly coat that matts as soon as you have groomed.


----------



## JanHank

:grin2:My first Milan /Red Kite arrived 2 minutes ago, soaring over the field, I couldn´t find him through the camera lens though, but he looked just like this including a beautiful blue sky, but not quite as dark blue.


----------



## GMJ

Kev - check out the distinctive V shape on the tail of the bird Jan posted above, if you can see it flying. It is very distinctive to the red kite.


----------



## GMJ

In other news: I've cracked out the shorts again as it is so warm here in Montreuil. We had a wander up into the walled town and sat outside having a drink in the main square: a beer for me and a Kir Royale for her majesty!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Kev - check out the distinctive V shape on the tail of the bird Jan posted above, if you can see it flying. It is very distinctive to the red kite.


We saw two the other day and they did have the tail, but this one never moved.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> In other news: I've cracked out the shorts again as it is so warm here in Montreuil. We had a wander up into the walled town and sat outside having a drink in the main square: a beer for me and a Kir Royale for her majesty!


Tres posh.


----------



## GMJ

She is...but also likes a bit of rough - fortunately for me!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm!!


----------



## GMJ

Not that much though Kev so she probably wouldn't like you!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I am an acquired taste.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I am an acquired taste.


We'll never find out....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Salty...


----------



## JanHank

Today has been a busy, busy, work, work day, 
Made 2 loaves, did some more washing and this afternoon I was very very happy when my hero Mario came with the big machine to take out the tree roots-


----------



## raynipper

Big... you aint kidding.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Big... you aint kidding.
> 
> Ray.


Didn´t take long :grin2:


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Our last night on Continental soil for this trip has passed. We go through the tunnel and stay in Cirencester tonight. We were due to meet our lad for a curry tonight but he has business in Manchester so had to cry off. Never mind; I'll treat myself to a great big dirty kebab instead I think! 

We managed to get fuel en route to the motorway/main roads yesterday at 1.969€ per litre which was just as well as I saw it in one place we passed later at 2.36€!!! Hopefully we'll get another fill when leaving site today otherwise I will have to top up on the motorway which will still be cheaper than the motorways in Blighty I suspect.

Wall to wall sunshine forecast for northern France and up to Cirencester today so I think I'll keep the shorts on rather than change back into jeans.


----------



## JanHank

You'll be so glad to get back to the third world Graham.>

I'll have another full day today, after the usual walk I *must* Hoover and dust, then post a parcel, do a bit of shopping and if I still have the energy this afternoon cut the grass or/and if I am still standing put a few things in the Navajo.

I saw a video a few days ago of a Nava*j*o being advertised, the person advertising it was obviously too young to have seen all the red Indian films we did to know how to pronounce it.:smile2:

Mario put the 2 new drainage pipes on yesterday and had a look at the microwave and place I would like it to stand, he has a plan to screw it to the cupboard top where I'd like it to be, it means removing the Schnaps bottle and glass holders Hans made, but I can find an alternative place for them.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> You'll be so glad to get back to the third world Graham.>


You've obviously not been to Wales recently then Jan. We have 'lecky and indoor toilets now and everything :smile2:


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> You've obviously not been to Wales recently then Jan. We have 'lecky and indoor toilets now and everything :smile2:


Wales and the whole of the UK are officially classed as The third world I believe :grin2: One more disadvantage to you know what. :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> You've obviously not been to Wales recently then Jan. We have 'lecky and indoor toilets now and everything :smile2:


Yeah but nobody knows how to use em though > >


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Yeah but nobody knows how to use em though > >


Rearrange these letters into usable words Kev: C U F K F F O

:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nope, tried Google no results.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are off back home today after 59 nights away on this trip. We should get there early afternoon. The rest of the day will be spent opening the post; decanting the dirty washing; and cleaning the MH.

It's been a great trip despite a couple of iffy weeks of weather in Spain.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Waiting for my doc to ring, I was prescribed morphine yesterday and he's marked me as in urgent need of an MRI scan.


----------



## JanHank

Morphine, that’s a bit drastic Kev, what made him put you on that ? You can become addicted to it as it’s an opioid.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm already on co-codamol and Tramadol and they are supposed to be addictive too but I can take em or leave them, but I have to do something to stop the pain.


----------



## greygit

Today I will sitting in the warm either reading or finding my way around windows 

11 as its still pouring down here and the desert sand is back as well mixed in with the rain. Yuck!:frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

greygit said:


> Today I will sitting in the warm either reading or finding my way around windows
> 
> 11 as its still pouring down here and the desert sand is back as well mixed in with the rain. Yuck!:frown2:


You got a new puter GG?


----------



## raynipper

greygit said:


> Today I will sitting in the warm either reading or finding my way around windows
> 11 as its still pouring down here and the desert sand is back as well mixed in with the rain. Yuck!:frown2:


I'm still hesitating to load Win 11 GG as I read many of the functions I have been used to are no longer incorporated into Win 11.
So I would hate to lose certain functions.

Ray.


----------



## patp

I have never understood this worry over being addicted to pain killers if the pain is incurable. What does it matter if you become addicted? Same with sleeping pills. What is wrong with being addicted to a good night's sleep? I can understand in a young person but once we get old just give us the drugs!

Flippin' connectivity issues all day yesterday. We are still not connected to the phone system so rely on a mini hub that, in turn, relies on a phone signal. Grrrr!

Should go and look at curtain samples and talk to the curtain lady in the village about making them up. I can do it but just have too many other things going on.

Work men have turned up unexpectedly to start on the driveway. They got a job postponed elsewhere due to the supply of concrete drying up. We may have them for a couple of days.


----------



## JanHank

The sleeping tablets I had years ago were not supposed to be addictive, but over time the does went from one tablet a night to 2 thats when I gave up regular sleeping tablets. The ones I have now that I take once in a blue moon, worked very well to start with, but made me very sad the next day, this was just after Has died and we talked about it on here, I didn´t throw them away, but the lat time I took one it didn´t wonk at all.

For pain, first know your body and what it can take as far as pushing, pulling, lifting, bending, carrying etc. I know what I shouldn't do, but sometimes you just have to and thats when the trouble starts. I have taken arcoxia anti inflammatory for many years, 16 in all, one a day with food and no side effects, only occasionally will I take a couple of Novaminsulfon. It´s the knowing what your body can take thats important and I think Kevin allows his head to overrule his body as he did last week and now he pays dearly for it.


----------



## greygit

Pudsey_Bear said:


> You got a new puter GG?


 Yes I have , I had PC Specialists build me my third and probably my last one from them at my age. Its mainly for photo editing but its on the same lines as a gaming machine. I ordered it with Win 10 but then I got to thinking that as its uncluttered it might be best to do the update to 11 now. 
Actually I'm not finding it too bad to find my way around it so maybe the update is a better way to go rather than a clean instal.


----------



## greygit

raynipper said:


> I'm still hesitating to load Win 11 GG as I read many of the functions I have been used to are no longer incorporated into Win 11.
> So I would hate to lose certain functions.
> 
> Ray.


I haven't noticed anything missing so far Ray but I do belive they are bringing back Windows media player. I will have a look for it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I know that if I move it hurts, I have to move so it is going to hurt, if it hurts and there is a drug that stops it hurting I will take that drug, it is that simple, the only other thing is I will only take morphine during the day, probably just in the morning as it is not cumulative, I can manage through the night although turning over is painful.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> I have never understood this worry over being addicted to pain killers if the pain is incurable. What does it matter if you become addicted? Same with sleeping pills. What is wrong with being addicted to a good night's sleep? I can understand in a young person but once we get old just give us the drugs!


I think the problem the dependency and that they stop working as well he longer you use them. Then the dose needs to upped. It then never ends.

I sued proper sleeping tablets for one week in the midst of my insomnia but then they stopped working. the solution would have been to up the dose or stop. I stopped as I saw no end to the upping potentially.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Doc just rang me, they want me in tomorrow at 9am, quite what a GP is going to do I'm not sure, I need a specialist at least, so I have to go through the motions I suppose, morphine is ready to collect.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've had two dose of the morphine and its not made any difference at all which is very worrying.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I've had two dose of the morphine and its not made any difference at all which is very worrying.


He hasn´t given you a placebo first Kev to make sure its not all in the mind? You´ll be seeing him in the morning won´t you.

I have found my back massager today whilst putting other things away, I haven´t used it for years and had forgotten I still had it, it´s a bit noisy, but I´m sure I felt abetter after I´d used it on for 10 minutes, I´m gonna have another go in a minute.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Its a solution Jan not tablets.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Couldn't sleep hence the early start. My fault entirely as I took the wrong tablet last night instead of my sleeping one









Anyhow, we got home early afternoon to a mountain of post and then a mountain of washing after clearing out the MH. Managed to give the insides of the MH a dust and vacuum but will finish the rest off this morning.

At home we found out our heating isn't working. The boiler is fine but something has gone awry between the zones in the house demanding heat and the pump not responding. Heat is getting into the house (the boiler is in an external garage) but not much further. Lucky its warm at the mo and that we also have a wood burner. Plumber called and he'll be here this afternoon.

Plan for the day: do some trip planning this morning as I have 2 extra hours to kill. Then MH 'stuff' later this morning (cleaning and emptying the garage). We'll probably have a walk this afternoon before my doing some admin and trip booking.


----------



## JanHank

New bridge being fitted today after nearly 3 weeks with the temporary one, so dentist at 2 pm.
I will also call in on the upholsterer who has my sofa to cover, I asked if it was possible to use the same material as on the elec chair, had an email yesterday, the material costs 99€ per meter, to cover 2 chairs and the sofa it’s gonna be expensive, I saw a brand new set in their shop with an old fashioned type of lounge sofa ( they have a special name, but can’t think of it) an ordinary 3 seater sofa and an armchair for a lot less, I’ll have another look at that, because I think the first idea is over the top.

I still have plenty to do to fill my days, never board, always someone to talk to on one forum or another to make me sit down between tasks, I’m pretty well used to life on my own now.

Just came to me, it’s called a chaise lounge :grin2:


----------



## patp

Graham I seem to remember a similar thing happening to us with the heating. I think Chris gave the pump a tap with a hammer. 

I chose some curtain material (if I don't change my mind) yesterday. Now got to get it ordered and made up before Easter when family are visiting and want to draw bedroom curtains!
Think that the floor covering saga is coming to an end. Of course it is an expensive end  We have chosen a commercial grade non slip flooring for the utility/dog room. So many dogs get arthritis or exacerbate their arthritis on slippery floor that I wanted to avoid vinyl and tiles etc. Luckily it is a small area.

Cleaned some Saharan dust off the windows yesterday, ought to do some more today. Trouble is the contractors are shifting soil around in the making of the driveway so bound to make some more!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Off to docs in a bit, then I'll maybe go for coffee and cake somewhere as I've not been out of the house since last Thursday.


How about Flotex carpet Pat?


----------



## patp

Good Luck Kev!

Flotex is going in the kitchen


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Why not the futility room then Pat?


----------



## GMJ

I've done the ta with a hammer thing Pat, to no avail.


----------



## JanHank

Why is it I can´t think of words when I want them until they suddenly pop into my head 5 minutes later, it happened this morning with the Chaise lounge and again when I was talking to Horst, he wouldn't have known what _Lilly of the valley_ were so it made no difference, they are called _Maiglöckchen (May bells)_ here.


----------



## baldlygo

muguet here in France

No.2 here - https://snippetsofparis.com/flowers-in-france/


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> muguet here in France
> 
> No.2 here - https://snippetsofparis.com/flowers-in-france/


Do they sell flowers in super market, petrol stations, DIY shops as well as florist like they do here, I bet the Germans (not me) give many bunches of flowers as birthday presents every month let alone year. I bought myself a bunch of carnations in bud last week, they are struggling to open.


----------



## patp

I decided that the utility/dog room would also be a "boot" room where we can come in and use the toilet without taking boots off. What with us and then the filthy muddy dog going in and out I thought that, now they have all these fancy mops, I would go with washable. I might live to regret it though!

Anyone got a fancy mop? Would like recommends and avoids please?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Why is it I can´t think of words when I want them until they suddenly pop into my head 5 minutes later, it happened this morning with the Chaise lounge and again when I was talking to Horst, he wouldn't have known what _Lilly of the valley_ were so it made no difference, they are called _Maiglöckchen (May bells)_ here.


Dementia, don't worry I think we all get it at your age old girl.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> I decided that the utility/dog room would also be a "boot" room where we can come in and use the toilet without taking boots off. What with us and then the filthy muddy dog going in and out I thought that, now they have all these fancy mops, I would go with washable. I might live to regret it though!
> 
> Anyone got a fancy mop? Would like recommends and avoids please?


Ah!! I see, good thunking Pat.

Been to docs, waste of time I just got asked the very same questions I've been asked twice already, took Morphine again this morning, and no it's not a placebo, that would be illegal without it being a trial which I would have to sing up for.

We have been looking at folding mobility scooters, too heavy to lift and too heavy on the wallet.

There is still this one:-

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Folding-...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I'd be okay with an e-scooter with a seat but illegal unless rented it seems.


----------



## JanHank

I wish you would just TRY what I have Kev, you can surely borrow one from Red Cross or whoever loans these things out, I am walking many times further with this that without. I stopped to talk to a neighbour this morning while sitting down on it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm sure you know what will or will not work for you Jan, what you have is in most charity shops and are absolutely the wrong thing for me, I like the idea but would only make me worse, I am at the moment almost at the point where I cannot walk, walking will eventually & certainly lead to me being immobile so I need to ride not walk, I do not have arthritis I have spinal stenosis.


----------



## dghr272

Pudsey_Bear said:


> patp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I decided that the utility/dog room would also be a "boot" room where we can come in and use the toilet without taking boots off. What with us and then the filthy muddy dog going in and out I thought that, now they have all these fancy mops, I would go with washable. I might live to regret it though!
> 
> Anyone got a fancy mop? Would like recommends and avoids please?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah!! I see, good thunking Pat.
> 
> Been to docs, waste of time I just got asked the very same questions I've been asked twice already, took Morphine again this morning, and no it's not a placebo, that would be illegal without it being a trial which I would have to sing up for.
> 
> We have been looking at folding mobility scooters, too heavy to lift and too heavy on the wallet.
> 
> There is still this one:-
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Folding-...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I'd be okay with an e-scooter with a seat but illegal unless rented it seems.
Click to expand...

Time for a big fat spliff, peace man.

Terry


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> Time for a big fat spliff, peace man.
> 
> Terry


 I was given some to make a tea with, had no effect on me and I´m not buying cigy papers to try smoking it.

I´ve got me noo teef in.

Also visited the upholsterer and I think I´m going for a new 3 piece not having the old one re-covered.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

dghr272 said:


> Time for a big fat spliff, peace man.
> 
> Terry


Oh yes, only ever had two, weird to get pissed from the feet up,

Anyhoo ossy just rang and I'm off for an MRI scan at 5pm, now that is quick.


----------



## jiwawa

Hope that went well Kev.


----------



## JanHank

My day started at 3.50 am :frown2: tried to get back to sleep with no success so made a cuppa, everything is going through my mind, especially the fact I have to be ready in 2 weeks to start my trip.
I was also tossing ideas about in my head about my sofa, maybe a loose cover would be a better idea, the new threesome I looked at again yesterday is very nice, but the material is a bit hard. I only need to make the sofa look presentable for visitors to sit on because I am mostly in my new electric chair.
I had a visitor yesterday evening, Marios brother who is a carpenter and he is going to fix my microwave on the cupboard in the Navajo. 
A good sign the weather is warming up, when I took Motley for his early evening little stroll up the road Marko was sitting on his veranda drinking coffee so I sat with him for half an hour, Inis was not at home she was granddaughter sitting.

I will now try to sleep again, maybe having written all that down the wheels in my head will stop turning until the morning proper.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Did a 1001 things yesterday, mainly admin, to catch up from whilst we were away. This included having the plumber visit to sort our heating out. We needed a new pump which he had to go and get as the one he had on board didn't have the correct threads on it. He managed to get the heating working but it now appears that one zone is causing problems for the rest of the system plus the live hot water feed to the heated towel rail isn't working...so he'll be back this morning!

Aside from that it'll be more of the same today plus we'll try and get a walk out this afternoon. A neighbour had a stroke whilst we were away so we'll try and se how she is doing as well.

Edited to add: I forgot to mention that I booked the tunnel for our trips to the SoF in May/June and Italy in August/September as well as a couple of weeks away in late June/early July in Devon and Dorset. We were planning on going to Cornwall but the site we usually use wanted £41 a night for a grass pitch? And this was outside of school holidays too!! Sod that.


----------



## raynipper

Slow down G or you might be the next stroke candidate.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Less 'stuff' to do today Ray..and at a slower pace and with a better nights sleep as I didn't muff my tablets up again last night. I'll certainly be watching some rugby and cricket later anyway.

Ii i find time I think I'll mow the lawns though just to take the top off and I also need to get some topsoil so I can re-seed the patches after Mr Mole did his worst late last year.


----------



## raynipper

Yep, I'm just revealing all the damage a couple of moles have inflicted on my lawn as I trim the high grass. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Fortunately it was a 'lone wolf' so none his/her little moley mates have appeared...


----------



## raynipper

I was very happy to receive the new Tiguan Sat Nav ariel and fit it yesterday. All working again now at £17 instead of VW quote of €360. Now just got to try and refit the headlining.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Cleaning mostly  Kitchen fitter starting Monday so have to clear that room for him. It has been used, up to now, as a workshop. Then the utility and the adjacent shower room in case he needs a wee. Apparently they must all be, "completely clear on Monday", according to the female, part owner, of the business. Well, excuse me, but he can only work in one room at a time surely?! 

Signed

Tired and Emotional


----------



## JanHank

Just to let you know I have cut the grass, took just under an hour.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jiwawa said:


> Hope that went well Kev.


I hate MRI scans, I'm okay with the CT scans but the noise of the MRI is horrific and I was in there for 45 minutes, they put some headphones on you and play music, but as it's an MRI machine, not proper speakers just the old fashioned noise down a tube which TBH does sweet fa to help, but what did for me was at 5pm there was no one in reception, and no wheelchairs so I had to walk all the way to it, and coming out they were quite belligerent about wheeling me back out.

I did try a bit of exercise yesterday trying to help Liz in the back yard and while I was doing it I felt as if I was freeing up a bit but I regretted it later after I'd sat for a bit, it came back with a vengeance.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> Just to let you know I have cut the grass, took just under an hour.


I might hit mine tomorrow now as the logs I ordered on Thursday when we got back, got delivered this morning. Great service and 2 overflowing dumpy bags for 90 quid. I've just put them away. That will see us through until next winter now I reckon especially if there is any wood in the river I can pull out to add to it.

Plumber delayed but will be here between 12.00-1.00


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> Just to let you know I have cut the grass, took just under an hour.


Yep, mee too Jan. Second cut to bring it down from 25cms to 12cms. Still not looking like a lawn but manageable in one hour on the tractor.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Yep, mee too Jan. Second cut to bring it down from 25cms to 12cms. Still not looking like a lawn but manageable in one hour on the tractor.
> 
> Ray.


Is yours a mulched Ray like mine or does it leave piles of grass about for you to take everywhere on your feet.


----------



## raynipper

No Jan we can't mulch in Normandy, too wet. The grass never dries before mid afternoon so yes we have piles of grass that will stick to anything but My 'lawn' is rarely walked on but my wife manicures and collects hers as it's just outside the back of the house. 
Cleaning under the cutter deck is my pet hate and thankless task. Every 3rd or 4th cut I hoist the front of the tractor up with an old chain block to get under and scrape it relatively clean. I would have loved one you connect the hose to that washes the underside. But too late. Maybe in another month I can get the robot to keep it trim.?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> No Jan we can't mulch in Normandy, too wet. The grass never dries before mid afternoon so yes we have piles of grass that will stick to anything but My 'lawn' is rarely walked on but my wife manicures and collects hers as it's just outside the back of the house.
> Cleaning under the cutter deck is my pet hate and thankless task. Every 3rd or 4th cut I hoist the front of the tractor up with an old chain block to get under and scrape it relatively clean. I would have loved one you connect the hose to that washes the underside. But too late. Maybe in another month I can get the robot to keep it trim.?
> 
> Ray.


I plan to get a robot, but first I need some advice on which one.


----------



## raynipper

They are not fit and forget items Jan. They get clogged up and can 'beach' themselves on things like mole hills. Better in dryer climes despite most having a Rain Sensor. Most need a wire run around the perimeter and places you don't want it to go. An alternative but very much more expensive is the Husqvarna satellite controlled one which can be programmed to follow a course or stay within an area. 
It pays to get a slightly large one than the area you have. i.e. I have about 1500 sq.m so I got the 2200 sq.m model. Spares are incredibly expensive.

Ray.


----------



## patp

And some dogs like to chase them


----------



## JanHank

The house the other side of the road has one, there garden is not quite as big as mine but has more slopes and obstacles, it keeps their grass nice and short and works all day. I will see what they have, I think it’s made by Stihl.


----------



## patp

Do report back please Jan. We have yet to make a lawn but we are considering a robot lawn mower. Anyone got a robot vacuum cleaner? Anyone got a robot window cleaner?


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Do report back please Jan. We have yet to make a lawn but we are considering a robot lawn mower. Anyone got a robot vacuum cleaner? Anyone got a robot window cleaner?


Funny enough Pat one of my neighbours opposite suggested I get a robot vacuum cleaner as I'm finding hoovering a bit taxing, must look into that as well. Haven't seen a robot window cleaner yet, must have a look. All these robots we soon won't need to do anything manually.


----------



## patp

The cordless vacuum cleaners are much lighter and easier Jan. They do not, however, do quite such a good job and need emptying more frequently but hey ho!
The only robot window cleaner I know of is called a Window Cleaner! As they charge by the window over here we are trying to manage without one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I looked into cordless vacuum cleaners before getting mine, I didn't see the value of a new one just for the van so set up a search for the Dyson V6, they can go for silly money but I just sniped all the ones which were low priced and ending soonest, the first one I bought had to go back, but this one is really good, sucks like a good un, we used it in the house for a few weeks to see how good it was and only needed to charge it once and after another charge and using it every day for 9 days it still has plenty of charge when I vacuumed up some sawdust on the van carpet, I suppose the newer Dyson are probably better.


----------



## JanHank

I’ve got a cordless one for the house, a Bosch, it’s good on the Vorwerk flat carpets, but useless on pile. My mains one is very heavy so I have to use that in stages, the best were the old hoover hoovers, they were balanced.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I liked the old Electrolux cylinder vac we had when I was a little boy, it was grey with like crocodile skin on it, you could even get a spray gun for it.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

I'm off food shopping this morning in Carmarthen with little else planned after that. I may give the lawns a mow or empty out the garage in the MH ready for its Hab Check on Tuesday, or indeed give it a wash as well. We'll see.

Plumber came yesterday and is a bit flummoxed by our heating problem. We have UFH which is run by an oil fired boiler. We also have a separate water circuit as well that feeds 2 small radiators and a towel rail (in bathrooms). The boiler is fine but for some reason not all of our 5 heating zones are working. We 'think' there is a mechanical/plumbing problem with one valve and also an electrical problem with the zones too. The plumber is coming back next Saturday hopefully with an electrician as that is the earliest the sparky can get here due to pressure of work.

It's starting to sound expensive!


----------



## JanHank

Your heating sounds the same arrangement as mine Graham, one of my circuits was on all the time the beginning of last year and the Plummer discovered a faulty valve which he changed, I have 2 radiators in the workshop.

Good Morning all,
I see we have 2 new people posting this morning, not very realistic introductions, Probably be a waste of time anyone answering them because I bet they won't be back.

I put a few things in the Navajo yesterday and after a few trips realised my legs have to get used to the steps going in and out :frown2:. My night attire is now in, not sleeping clothes, but sitting out with everyone around a 🔥 nice fire, it includes a fluffy blanket and an over all fleece I haven't yet used.
https://www.amazon.de/Winthome-Over...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=
Only 2 more weeks before I am off.


----------



## GMJ

I reported one of them Jan as it was linked to an external website so either dodgy or advertising.

Yes I think we will have to have one valve replaced but its the electrics that are causing the bigger headache. as the set up is over 20 years old, its getting the parts or indeed replacements that will communicate with each other (we have Danfoss wall controllers for the zones but the actuators on the valves are an unknown brand).

The separate water circuit is working fine for the 2 small radiators but not for the towel rail...strangely.

All this appears to have happened with 2 months non use.


----------



## JanHank

Silly question, but I’ll ask anyway, did he bleed the towel rail to see if it’s trapped air?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

They might be either wifi or RF linked which could be problematic but still doable, or if wired should just be a call to Danfoss who will know what needs doing to get you up and running, should be cheaper than someone scratching their head not knowing.

You still have the MoHo hob to sort as well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm still in a lot of pain but hoping to hobble up to the old garage to do a bit of supervising sometime today.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I'm still in a lot of pain but hoping to hobble up to the old garage to do a bit of supervising sometime today.


I don't believe you, supervising, first get someone to tie your hands behind your back then maybe supervising will work.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't have a choice Jan, I just made a cup of tea for us and it was almost too painful but I can't have Liz doing everything even though she would.


----------



## patp

Let's hope the latest investigations will give the medics something to target Kev.

Probly be clearing kitchen and utility room ready for kitchen fitter to start tomorrow morning. Got the curtains ordered yesterday. Just hope they are ready for Easter. Might try to drag Chris out to have a pint of beer in the pub garden. He had his Covid test yesterday, ready for his sigmoidoscopy on Tuesday, so we can't go inside anywhere.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I don't have a choice Jan, I just made a cup of tea for us and it was almost too painful but I can't have Liz doing everything even though she would.


Pardon me for being so inquisitive, but what is SO important about this old garage that it HAS to be done today when you are already buggered, can´t it wait until a time when you feel half way to good? Shut the door on it, go out for the day, sit in the back garden, do anything so you don´t have to look in that direction.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> Silly question, but I'll ask anyway, did he bleed the towel rail to see if it's trapped air?


He's a plumber. It was the first thing I did let alone him.

I have to agree it was a silly question :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> He's a plumber. It was the first thing I did let alone him.
> 
> I have to agree it was a silly question :grin2:


Then check it yourself


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

As mentioned already technically it is no longer our garage, and the new owner has hired a skip to help empty it out of anything we don't need of which there is quite a bit, he will be doing all the work and he's a bloody giant so not a problem for him hence I don't actually need to help, but if I'm not there he'll just chuck everything away, I retrieved a perfectly good tool kit he threw away last week so I really do need to be there.


----------



## JanHank

So you did, so you did. Sorry.:frown2:

I get a lovely wif of these when I go along our road, there are thousands of them. You will have to enlarge the photo to see the flowers.


----------



## JanHank

I‘ll probably be doing a lot of chatting today to prevent myself from over doing the in and out up and down into the Navajo with things. Do I really need all those towels, will I need much food other than cereal eggs and bread for my breakfast, I will either be eating food provided by other people or in a restaurant, Imbiss or some other take away I hope.
My teeth are chattering at the moment, not because it’s cold, it’s turning quite warm now, no it’s because I am leaning on my back massager to see if that helps ( it is switched on).
There will probably be some more gabble from me later 👋


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> Then check it yourself


Please re-read what I said Jan:

It was the first thing *I* did let alone him.

I did do that before he did!

Please do keep up at the back :grin2:


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> They might be either wifi or RF linked which could be problematic but still doable, or if wired should just be a call to Danfoss who will know what needs doing to get you up and running, should be cheaper than someone scratching their head not knowing.
> 
> You still have the MoHo hob to sort as well.


Thanks

They are hard wired. The plumber is sorting that our for me now. He'll sort the replacement and that way it's on him if it doesn't work. It looks as though he will have to replace at least one valve as well as only 4 of the 5 zones work and the valve is stuck (you should be able to push the valve in and out when the actuator is off and it couldn't be done on one of them so its definitely stuck).

MH hob will be done this week. MH is in for its annual hab check so I'll get them done then. I'm also having the cooker and fridge serviced as well, as they are 5 years old and haven't been done. Plus I need 2 news front tyres so it'll be a lie down after that bill :smile2:

I think you cant be too careful with gas especially in a highly flammable plastic box like a MH.


----------



## JanHank

>


GMJ said:


> Please re-read what I said Jan:
> 
> It was the first thing *I* did let alone him.
> 
> I did do that before he did!
> 
> Please do keep up at the back :grin2:


:laughing8::laughing8: I read that as I left him alone. Sorry, I seem to be saying a lot of Sorrys just lately, its these people who don't speak the same English as me.


----------



## JanHank

I‘m done for now, would you believe I have walked a Kilometer going backwards and forwards to the Navajo, it’s only a few steps from the door. If I don’t have someone to help me do this loading and unloading next year I think I will have to give up, it really is tiring doing it alone, I will be very sad if I do have to, but I’ll find something else to occupy my self.
Must post this now, just been told the iPad battery is low 8% left only.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Don't take anything out you don't need to, weight isn't an issue when going solo, and spread it out a bit, the only thing that needs to go in on the last day is you, and the furry one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Garage abandoned he made excuses.


----------



## raynipper

Maybe he read some of your posts Kev. :wink2:

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Get back in your box you!!


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Don't take anything out you don't need to, weight isn't an issue when going solo, and spread it out a bit, the only thing that needs to go in on the last day is you, and the furry one.


Is that right? so far I have never been able to manage that, at least some fridge stuff like Milk goes in at the last minute. I will have Jürgen here to help with the last minute things, all those things I have forgotten.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> I'm done for now, would you believe I have walked a Kilometer going backwards and forwards to the Navajo, it's only a few steps from the door. If I don't have someone to help me do this loading and unloading next year I think I will have to give up, it really is tiring doing it alone, I will be very sad if I do have to, but I'll find something else to occupy my self.
> Must post this now, just been told the iPad battery is low 8% left only.


We doubled up on as much stuff as possible and leave it in the MH rather than lug it in and out of the house. Might be worth seeing what you can do on that front Jan?


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> We doubled up on as much stuff as possible and leave it in the MH rather than lug it in and out of the house. Might be worth seeing what you can do on that front Jan?


I take out the food stuffs and bedding , towels and clothes, they are all convenient to pick up and carry in, the only reason I bring them in is because food the mice would like and the linen they would also like if they got in to make nests with. I have to do what I tell Kev and he tells me, a bit each day, I have a couple of weeks to get it done. Bye the time I have finished the steps in won´t feel as steep no doubt, it wasn´t as bad as this loading and unloading last year so I assume by next year it will be worse than this year, only time will tell.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

This morning we are popping in to Carmarthen for a few bits. Yesterday I couldn't mow the lawn as the mower wouldn't start and a quick investigation led to my finding a gunked up spark plug, so I need a new one of those. Plus Mrs GMJ wants to do a bit of shopping too. 

This afternoon we have to be in as her meds are arriving. I cleared out the garage in the MH yesterday as its going in for its hab check tomorrow and they wont damp test in there if they cant get in. I'll try and give it a wash this afternoon as its looking a little soiled after 2 months away.

Today also marks the start of us going back to our normal eating/drinking routines after the rather hedonistic holiday ones of the last 2 months. I put on exactly 1 stone since we went away so back to the exercises for me!


----------



## JanHank

Morning Graham, 
Expect you saved all your fat clothes, >. I hope I won’t put on a stone while I’m away or I won’t have anything to wear.

Other than a couple of ins and outs of the van I have no idea what my brain will get me to do today, I’ll let it surprise me.

I have made a note to check the door blinds as Kieth instructed weeks ago and I keep forgetting.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> >
> 
> :laughing8::laughing8: I read that as I left him alone. Sorry, I seem to be saying a lot of Sorrys just lately, its these people who don't speak the same English as me.


Absolutely no problem at all Jan and certainly no need to apologise :smile2:


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> Morning Graham,
> Expect you saved all your fat clothes, >. I hope I won't put on a stone while I'm away or I won't have anything to wear.


I saved the jeans yes but all the other stuff I'm still wearing as I am too tight to buy new stuff.:smile2:

Fortunately I can carry a stone without having to change up to larger jeans/shorts etc as I prefer loose clothing...but its right on the edge :grin2:


----------



## patp

Been busy.


----------



## JanHank

With pictures, well done.


----------



## patp

Thanks. I took people's advice and there is no island but there are lots of drawers  They did all this and more in one day!


----------



## raynipper

Kitchen fitting is a real art form skill. But the worktops are the real skill as your looking at them every day. Our fitter came over with the kitchen and fitted all of ours with his wife and me as goffer in three days. Still looks as good today.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

A busy day yesterday. We went into town to get a few things. Halfords didn't have the spark plug I wanted so I went to a Motor Factors instead. The mower worked but only after a little prodding and poking around by me. So the lawn got mowed and I also managed to give the MH a wash too.

Today we are taking the MH in for its annual Hab Check plus the cooker and intermittent LED strip light getting looked at, as well as having 2 new front tyres. the MH has only done 20,000 miles but I guess the fronts have a lot to do pulling 5t as well as doing the steering.

Mrs GMJ will drive the car and we'll nip into Leekes after dropping it off as Mrs GMJ has decide that we "need" new sofas! So the search will start today...


----------



## JanHank

Collect my new computer glasses today, leave the day specs to have new lenses and pick them up tomorrow.
Then to the upholsterers, I have decided to have a fitted cover made for the sofa.
If I have any energy left this afternoon, a bit more putting stuff in the van, I have loads of space. Yesterday I did some rearranging, I’ll probably have trouble finding things now.

Just read your post G, new sofa won’t be the same quality as youold ones I’ll bet, that’s one reason I’m having a loose cover made for this one.


----------



## patp

This is also a husband and wife team though she runs the admin side. They have a small team making the units and fitting them.

We have a skip to fill with rubbish today. Might have a bit of room if anyone needs it? 

Chris has another sigmoidoscopy today.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good look for Chris, pun intended.


----------



## patp

He's fed up with it all now Kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I imagine he is, all this medical malarkey is scary too no matter how much a brave face we put on.


----------



## patp

Just as his guts are starting to settle down he has to do the enema again


----------



## GMJ

We went to look at new suites for our living room this morning.

I need a lie down now not a sit down...

..HOW MUCH??!!


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> We went to look at new suites for our living room this morning.
> 
> I need a lie down now not a sit down...
> 
> ..HOW MUCH??!!


I don´t know, give us a clue.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We bought a really nice black leather suite about 5-6 years ago, Liz says we need a new one, until she saw the prices.


----------



## GMJ

Ours are 20 years old, brown leather and I think they are only just nicely getting worn in. Mrs GMJ disagrees!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wimmin are funny about such thing, (Bleeding weird and annoying most of the time TBH) they like change, buyer some flours she'll be fine.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

At your age I'd go for self raising > >


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> At your age I'd go for self raising > >


----------



## JanHank

My Italian  leather Sofa & 2 armchairs is about 13 years old and the sofa back and arms are worn out, but I like the old fashioned shape, with a high back so I´m having the Sofa recovered (they don´t make loose covers and I don´t think that would go on leather anyway.) If the Sofa looks good when its done then I will have the 2 armchairs done as well, I have chosen a nice soft material almost the same colour as my new chair. The two armchairs are not in the same part of the room at the moment and as I don´t live in a show house, there is only me to please, they can stay as they are unless of course they make a really good job of the Sofa then I´m sure to change my mind.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Noooo!! a wimmin change her mind, (what's left of it   ) surely not.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Noooo!! a wimmin change her mind, (what's left of it   ) surely not.


Difference is there´s only me to please, think yourself lucky you still have someone to annoy you, or is it you annoying her? >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Defford the former Gert, I am as you know as pure as the driven slush.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Kin predictive text


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Bungalow cleaning this morning. Then exercise. A walk out if the weather holds this afternoon followed by some batch cooking. Then later this afternoon Mrs GMJ has her annual MRI scan.


----------



## JanHank

Yesterday was a successful day, collected my computer glasses so now I no longer need to get a crick in my neck finding the right distance in my specs. That is one fault with the Mac 🖥 it‘s too high off the desk and cannot be lowered and my chair can’t be any higher because my legs can’t go any higher under the desk.
Back to the optician to collect my all the time specs after I have been to the upholsterers to show them the material I have chosen for the sofa. 
I bought 3 pairs of jeans yesterday, 1 from Aldi 2 from Lidl, they are all going back today, 2 pairs the legs are made for matchsticks the Aldi ones are fit for sailors, do they still wear baggy trousers?

I hope I won’t be as tired today when I get back as I was yesterday, I really felt my age.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I can't figure out why it would be too high Gertrude


----------



## Drew

*That is one fault with the Mac 🖥 it's too high *off the desk[/B] and cannot be lowered and my chair can't be any higher because my legs can't go any higher under the desk.

Don't blame the Mac, it's not the Mac that's faulty, it is down to your eyesight.

Your iMac screen can be tilted, give it a try.


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> *That is one fault with the Mac 🖥 it's too high *off the desk[/B] and cannot be lowered and my chair can't be any higher because my legs can't go any higher under the desk.
> 
> Don't blame the Mac, it's not the Mac that's faulty, it is down to your eyesight.
> 
> Your iMac screen can be tilted, give it a try.


Of course I can tilt it Drew, but that doesn't bring it lower I still have to put my head up, the HP computer I had before the Apples was super for altering the height, it could be tilted and moved up or right down to touch the desk. The 21" was not quite as bad as this 27". The screen doesn't start until 6.5" off the top of the desk.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not making it easier to visualise Gert


----------



## JanHank

Any other questions will have to wait until this afternoon.

1. From my kneehole to the top of the desk is 7"

2. From the top of the desk to where the actual screen starts is 6.5"

3. The part of the screen I look at is 13" high.

4. To look comfortably at the screen without moving my head is 9" from where the screen starts at the bottom thats 15 and a bit inches from the top of the desk. With my new computer glasses to look up to the top of the screen is possible without moving my head, with multifocal lenses I have to put my head up to find the right spot in the lenses.

I hope that makes it easier to visualise, I´ve even given you a visual aid look.:laugh:


----------



## Drew

If your new "Computer" glasses solve the problem, then it is down to your eyesight.

Depending on how long you have had your Mac, your eyesight has probably changed over the past few years and with the use of Varifocal lenses they are next to useless for working on a fixed computer screen. Hence the reason for having to use Computer Glasses. I am willing to bet that they are not Varifocal.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes I see the problem one is the desk isn't a computer desk and the monitor is a stupid design, too much below the actual screen I assume speakers are in the silver bit, if so they should be around the side or back so the actual screen is lower.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are off into Llandeilo this morning as Mrs GMJ is getting her head sharpened. I have a few errands to run while she's in there. This afternoon a walk and then this evening we are off to the pub in the village for us tea!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I stopped getting my ears lowered decades ago, I decided it was easier and cheaper to just outgrow it so I am now taller than my hair. I just have to get my fringe cut now and then.


----------



## GMJ

I shave mine every 2-3 weeks back to 1mm...same as my beard.

It is safe to say that I am 'Shampoo Efficient' !


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It is true we menfolk are far more gooder at not spending loads of money on how we look (just me then) wimmin seems to think it's important to empty the bank accounts on this, Liz buys a nice shampoo and I get her some perfume now and then so she doesn't smell so bad and that's about it for us.


----------



## patp

Getting complicated in the kitchen now as it is full of carpentry tools. I will try to get some pictures of them all. The appliances arrived yesterday when it turned out that we had forgotten to order the cooker extraction thingy. Utility has an old, temporary, sink top in it but that will need to come out today. Hope the new sink unit goes in first! We can manage with bathroom sinks but kitchen sink would be better especially as dishwasher is disconnected. Might meet you down the pub Graham!

Reflexology this afternoon. It really is very relaxing


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> *It is true we menfolk are far more gooder at not spending loads of money on how we look *(just me then) wimmin seems to think it's important to empty the bank accounts on this, Liz buys a nice shampoo and I get her some perfume now and then so she doesn't smell so bad and that's about it for us.


Not just you Kev. A bottle of shampoo lasts me a year and I use soap rather than fancy gel in the shower. I do buy branded pit spray though as the cheap Aldi stuff doesn't work well on me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have never used deodorant or anything, I just don't need it Liz says, all I ever need is aftershave but even then only if I go to a wedding etc.


----------



## GMJ

Has Liz ever had her sense of smell checked Kev?









I am a prolific sweater. I used be borderline hyperhidrosis but its calmed down a bit now. Weight loss helps.

I have never used aftershave. My folks bought me a bottle once when I was a teenager and I tried it; didn't use it for years; and by the time I went back to it it was coloured water with no smell. Never used any since.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not everyone is a stink bomb, even my farts are a joy to behold.


----------



## raynipper

I have been TOLD to put some aftershave or smelly stuff on for years. Now it's just part of my morning ablutions. But it not really necessary as I don't sweat or pong. It's nice now and again when a lady says 'Oh you smell nice'. Like yesterday having an echocardiograph scan the nurse remarked on me smelling nice. She did seem to linger in places as well.

So I probably smelt lovely this morning when I went to the dump and emptied a great trailer load of garden pruning's in drizzle and 3c. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> She did seem to linger in places as well.
> 
> Ray.


You mean like at arms length or outside the room > >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We decided to go out for a meal last night, got to the restaurant, parked in the disabled bay went to put the badge on the dash, ERR no badge, Liz has lost it, she says she's never used it, I'm wondering how true that is as it is always in the same place been there 2 1/2 years.

I'm very annoyed as I could lose it if someone else uses it fraudulently, then I really would lose it.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We decided to go out for a meal last night, got to the restaurant, parked in the disabled bay went to put the badge on the dash, ERR no badge, Liz has lost it, she says she's never used it, I'm wondering how true that is as it is always in the same place been there 2 1/2 years.
> 
> I'm very annoyed as I could lose it if someone else uses it fraudulently, then I really would lose it.


How the heck can you loose something thats in the car permadermanently? I expect you have looked under the seats to make sure it hasn´t slipped under one or t´other.

About smelly stuff, Hans never liked smelly stuff for which I was glad because neither did I, we only ever used and use roll on deodorant and clean clothes are important.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I got an acknowledgement email from the government saying to contact the local council to find out how long it'll take, so I ring them and I'm told I need to report the loss to https://www.reportmyloss.com/ I also have to pay £5.95 for the privilege, the council is sending me a letter to put some number on it then post back WTF can that not be done online and why does the online form not tell me it needs to be reported.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> How the heck can you loose something thats in the car permadermanently? I expect you have looked under the seats to make sure it hasn´t slipped under one or t´other.
> 
> About smelly stuff, Hans never liked smelly stuff for which I was glad because neither did I, we only ever used and use roll on deodorant and clean clothes are important.


Things do get lost Gert.


----------



## JanHank

Does everyone have a parking clock to display in the window when you have restricted time to park ? I can´t remember them in England, but here we have to have them and don´t loose that or you'll get done if a parking warden comes along, even if you have only been there 2 minutes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We have one but I've seen just the badge on other vehicles.


----------



## GMJ

We have and use both.


----------



## JIvan

Iam in search of hymercamper parts 1992,anyone knows where to search,please help,thnxx


----------



## Drew

Maybe if you told us what parts you require, someone might be able to help.


----------



## patp

What are the criteria for a badge nowadays? Daughter told us that Chris should be eligible but we are not so sure. There is no one thing that makes parking hard for him just a combination of things. His knees are knackered (we think the old metal ones have rusted  ), his lungs are knackered, his heart is so so and don't ask about his bowels  The main thing that bothers him is the tight space to get out of the door as his knees do not bend enough. He is ok walking the distance to the shop etc it is just the tight parking spaces nowadays.


----------



## GMJ

Just have a look on your local county council website Pat. I think it differs from area to area.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Bit later today as I have just been making some naan bread for tonight.

Busy day today: off to Swansea this morning to look a some more settees and to make a note of the colour that we want. I did an on line request to a firm in the east Midlands the other day regarding the make and style of settees that we think we want and they came in some £650 cheaper than the local place! 

On the way back we will pick up the MH from the dealers after its hab check and new tyres. Then this afternoon our son is coming to stay for the weekend.


----------



## JanHank

The offer to cover my sofa and 2 chairs came this morning, I am only going to tell you the price because I want to compare with the prices you have seen for new. 
The 2 chairs are rarely sat in so no new stuffing will be needed, as they already have the sofa and have not included any new stuffing I imagine that also is fine.

To cover the sofa with the exchange rate @ 1.18 £664.87
To cover the 2 matching easy chairs, £657.62

+19% vat £305.72

Total. £1,628.21


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Seems a lot for a bit of cloth and a few hours sewing to me, I did the whole of the self build in two days including hand sewing the last seams on each of four cushions and I'm not a professional.


----------



## raynipper

Strewth Jan I thought thats very expensive and thought we only paid that for our three piece recliner suite in total new.
But then I remembered it was 22 years ago.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Seems a lot for a bit of cloth and a few hours sewing to me, I did the whole of the self build in two days including hand sewing the last seams on each of four cushions and I'm not a professional.


There´s a lot more than just sewing a few bit together Puddle, I wouldn't attempt it.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Strewth Jan I thought thats very expensive and thought we only paid that for our three piece recliner suite in total new.
> But then I remembered it was 22 years ago.
> 
> Ray.


How often do you see attractive three piece sites these days Ray? I think they call them loungers now, nobody seems to sit anymore, I think they have heard the saying, don´t stand when you can sit, don´t sit when you can lie.


----------



## raynipper

We did look a year ago at a variety of new suites as a possible replacement to ours. But most were gross and almost twice the size with poor head rest design. The new ones would take up much more space that ours and didn't seem to fit under the legs well. So we stay with our old one despite the broken catch yesterday.

We actually bought ours at a caravan and camping show in Bergerac 22 years ago and as my wife liked it I jokingly said can you deliver to Normandy 500 kms away thinking I could avoid buying. Yes no problem came the reply and no transport cost to us. 
Pic is 2005.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> We actually bought ours at a caravan and camping show in Bergerac 22 years ago and as my wife liked it I jokingly said can you deliver to Normandy 500 kms away thinking I could avoid buying. Yes no problem came the reply and no transport cost to us. Ray.


I wonder if the free delivery would happen today?

One reason I want this recovered rather than new is the shape with the high back.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> There´s a lot more than just sewing a few bit together Puddle, I wouldn't attempt it.


I'll concede on that one Gert, too ornate for us. We like simple, like you > >


----------



## raynipper

Yes, we dislike the 'Chesterfield' style intensely because of the low and often bulky back. Plus you loose all the crumbs from the biscuits down the dimples.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I'll concede on that one Gert, too ornate for us. *We like simple, like you* > >


You forgot the plain bit


----------



## dghr272

Coming out today.
Have been converted to the thought that Brexit isn’t such a bad idea so today I’m joining the DUP.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> You forgot the plain bit


I prefer helichopters.


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> Coming out today.
> Have been converted to the thought that Brexit isn't such a bad idea so today I'm joining the DUP.
> Terry


Is that good or bad thing, I have no idea.


----------



## patp

If your suite is comfortable then I would go for it Jan. Imagine all the hours of traipsing around showrooms it will save  Then you have saved a bit of the planet too. Win, win!


----------



## patp

We were supposed to be collecting some dog clippers, that come highly recommended by a professional dog groomer, from a seller on FB. It is like getting blood out of a stone getting a reply from her 

Other than that we are playing dodge the kitchen fitter all day. We are very impressed with the quality of the kitchen but not the speed of installation. Just one, very nice, carpenter working on it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just had a follow up call regarding the MRI scan last week, they seem to be sure it isn't my prostate cancer spreading to the bones TF, it looks like a couple of discs are bulging a bit, and to ring back in 4 weeks if there is no change then they'll get me seen by someone.


----------



## patp

Phew! Good news Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes, have to ring cardiology now to see why I've not had a letter for the stents doing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well that was a waste of time, the number they give you beeps 3 times then hangs up, so you ring reception and they give you that number as it's the only one they have


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just looked up my test results, clear as mud as usual.

_*MRI SPINE LUMBAR & SACRAL Clinical History
Prostate cancer diagnosed 3 years ago - under team at LGI, a/w
biopsy after angina better controlled - awaiting CABG
Was told he had spinal stenosis diagnosed incidentally on MRI of
prostate - MRIs at LGI
Now 1 weeks history of sharp sudden pain in lower after bending
forward from sitting, pain is severe and no improvement despite
analgesia, no CES red flags
MRI to rule out mets please, thank you
Report Text
Lumbar spine:
The vertebral bodies are normal in height. Small hemangiomas at T12
and L3 vertebra.
There is no spondylolysis or spondylolisthesis.
Intervertebral discs show mild disc dessication at all levels. Mild
disc bulge at L3-4. No neural compression.Small annular tear in the
left foraminal region of L4-5 and right foraminal region of L5-S1
regions. Small sclerotic bone island in L2 vertebra.
No significant ligamentum flavum hypertrophy or facet joint
arthropathy .
There is no evidence of cord compression , cauda equina compression
or significant neural foraminal narrowing.
C6-7 modic type 1 endplate changes.C3-4 discosteophyte complexes.
Please note this is not a dedicated study of the cervical or
thoracic spine.
No focal abnormal STIR hyperintensity in the whole spine to suggest
metastatic lesion.
Conclusion
No evidence of cord compression , cauda equina compression or
significant neural foraminal narrowing.
No focal abnormal STIR hyperintensity in the whole spine to suggest
metastatic lesion.*_


----------



## JanHank

Seem to be quite a few No´s there Kev.:smile2:

I think your doctor has to put that into layman´s language for you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes, he did more or less but in much less detail, Liz likes details.


----------



## GMJ

Just got the MH back from its hab check and I am very happy as no where was there a damp rating higher than 15%. That's the best I have had on any MH. 2 new boots fitted to the front (Continental Campers) and the drive is much nicer now than with my older Michelins.

Just waiting for the settee place to ring me back and I am tooling up for some hard negotiating!


----------



## Drew

Did they repair the hob Graham?


----------



## GMJ

Drew said:


> Did they repair the hob Graham?


Yes Drew...apparently it was my knobs!

So I now have a shiny new set of knobs fitted!:smile2:

You cant be having a faulty knob can you?


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Not a great deal planned for today. Our lad arrived yesterday at around 3.45 and is with us until Sunday. We'll just lounge around catching up and then watch some sport on TV this afternoon.

New settees are ordered:- a 3 seater and a 2 seater. We went for La-Z-Boy recliners in the end in leather. Delivery quoted as 20-22 weeks!

What with the bill from the MH dealers for their work; the furniture; and filling the MH up with diesel, it was an expensive day.


----------



## JanHank

They look super Graham, each seat can be moved to the position required so one can sit up the other lay back.
How long before delivery?
Does your son know you’re spending more of his inheritance :grin2:

I emailed the upholsterers yesterday to accept their offer.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks Jan

We went for The Sheridan model.

Yes super comfy. They don't have the option for the extra tilting neck support but that's not a show stopper. We are hopeful that it'll stop me slouching on the settee and ruining the base cushion like I have done with the current one. We are having them in the colour taupe.

20-22 week quoted for delivery as I mentioned. Son was here yesterday when the order was placed. I told him I'd leave them to him when I pop my clogs!


----------



## raynipper

Well done G. We don't generally like leather as being too cold in the mornings. I guess compared to my spend of £7.59 on new recliner levers yours was an expensive day.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Yes Ray...luckily our lad arrived to take my mind off it









Just got to get rid of the existing ones now in a timely fashion so we are not without seats for too long. Luckily we have a pair of matching reclining armchairs in the bay French doors at the back of the living room which we can push to the front...but it won't half look strange with just those 2 chairs lost in a huge space!

The 22 week end delivery date fall when we are away in Italy in Sept so hopefully they'll be closer to the 20 weeks quoted.


----------



## bilbaoman

Arrived back yesterday from a a 18 day trip to Mexico to find that DFDS have canceled all their Newhaven to Dieppe crossings from 6 May to 9 May we were booked from dieppe on the 7 May a quick phone call and we are now on the 11am ferry on 10 May so today will start getting the motorhome ready


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Yes Ray...luckily our lad arrived to take my mind off it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got to get rid of the existing ones now in a timely fashion so we are not without seats for too long. Luckily we have a pair of matching reclining armchairs in the bay French doors at the back of the living room which we can push to the front...but it won't half look strange with just those 2 chairs lost in a huge space!
> 
> The 22 week end delivery date fall when we are away in Italy in Sept so hopefully they'll be closer to the 20 weeks quoted.


Have you had leather before Graham? This 3 piece I'm having covered is leather, I would never have it again, too sticky in shorts in summer, too slippery to sit on in Winter and you need to use a leather treatment to keep it supple and moist, that's what I haven't done often enough so the leather dries and splits.


----------



## patp

Just a trip to the "recycling centre" or tip to you and me, with loads more cardboard and into town to pick up a bargain light fitting found on FB market place 
The dog clippers I was supposed to collect did not materialise as the woman is a nightmare at communicating. They are exactly what I want so I am holding off sending her a snotty message just in case there is chance she will get her act together.


----------



## raynipper

Just read about FB Marketplace scams going on Pat so beware.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hoping to do some supervising in the garage today, but he's a bit of a slow starter at the weekend.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Just a trip to the "recycling centre" or tip to you and me, with loads more cardboard and into town to pick up a bargain light fitting found on FB market place
> The dog clippers I was supposed to collect did not materialise as the woman is a nightmare at communicating. They are exactly what I want so I am holding off sending her a snotty message just in case there is chance she will get her act together.


Are here the cutters Pat with a stop on them to prevent cutting too much.? 
I hope all this bover is worth the amount of cash you will save.

https://www.amazon.de/professionell...locphy=9043216&hvtargid=pla-307301613580&th=1


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://www.desertcart.co.uk/produc...zCE9VyT9RDhf7RZv2nECp4DAbL_-Udy0aAl9IEALw_wcB


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> Have you had leather before Graham? This 3 piece I'm having covered is leather, I would never have it again, too sticky in shorts in summer, too slippery to sit on in Winter and you need to use a leather treatment to keep it supple and moist, that's what I haven't done often enough so the leather dries and splits.


Yes we have it now. We love it so it was the only option for us.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm!! never had to use anything on ours, yours must have been some cheap rubbish Gert > >


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Hmm!! never had to use anything on ours, yours must have been some cheap rubbish Gert > >


No it wasn't cheap it was Italian and we were suing the company because we were not happy with the way it was wearing after just a few months, the firm went bankrupt so that put the kibosh on that. The style we and I still love, very comfortable both sofa and chairs, hence I am having them recovered and not buying anything else new. Non of these newly recovered things will be used much, my new chair is being used all the time, even Motley is getting used to it, kept disappearing at first when I used the electric mover thingy, yesterday he came up on my lap with no fuss.


----------



## patp

Yes, Ray, I think I encountered one yesterday  There was a motorised wheelbarrow thing that looked good. When I enquired about it I got the message back that they could order me one! On yer bike!

Jan, I went to a professional groomer in the village for a short lesson. She recommended a certain brand of clipper (Oster). You have to use a different clipper head for the various parts of the body. The cordless variety are easier to use with a novice dog so I found a pair for sale but, after giving me a lecture on her preferred clipper heads, she does not reply to me when I ask to come and get them! I don't expect they come up for sale very often which is why I was keen to get this pair.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Yes, Ray, I think I encountered one yesterday  There was a motorised wheelbarrow thing that looked good. When I enquired about it I got the message back that they could order me one! On yer bike!
> 
> Jan, I went to a professional groomer in the village for a short lesson. She recommended a certain brand of clipper (Oster). You have to use a different clipper head for the various parts of the body. The cordless variety are easier to use with a novice dog so I found a pair for sale but, after giving me a lecture on her preferred clipper heads, she does not reply to me when I ask to come and get them! I don't expect they come up for sale very often which is why I was keen to get this pair.


I´m sorry Pat :grin2: I was thinking of the other clippers, silly me (again) it isn´t my age, I´ve always been silly >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> I´m sorry Pat :grin2: I was thinking of the other clippers, silly me (again) it isn´t my age, I´ve always been silly >


GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Why do you have to be like this Gerty??? I hate having to agree with you, stop it off this instant I can't cope with it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ours is Italian too, we did look at a similar new one and it was over £3k, I should cocoa.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just been down to the garage by my own, fitted a new Thetford lip seal as the cassette had a slight leak when we got home, just ordered some lube for it so it lasts a bit longer, the disc looks a bit worn too so might replace that next.

Not sure if it's wishful thinking but my back felt a bit looser too, hurting now though  


I nipped into the van and looked at the voltage on both batteries, been stood since 13/3, LB 13.3v VB 12.6v thought the VB might be higher, need to figure out this new Controller jobby I think, I set it on auto, I have a PDF so easier than the paper manuel.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> Have you had leather before Graham? This 3 piece I'm having covered is leather, I would never have it again, too sticky in shorts in summer, too slippery to sit on in Winter and you need to use a leather treatment to keep it supple and moist, that's what I haven't done often enough so the leather dries and splits.


We have never treated our leather at all and its shows no sign of any cracking tbh. In fact it is wearing very nicely with minimal fade or scuffing really for its age.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> We have never treated our leather at all and its shows no sign of any cracking tbh. In fact it is wearing very nicely with minimal fade or scuffing really for its age.


Maybe something to do with the amount of sunlight on the leather, I don´t know, but when a chap came to look at ours he said leather needs moisture and left us 2 bottles one for moisture the other leather polish.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz bought some leather treatment stuff when we got it but we never needed it, ours is black maybe that makes some sort of difference and the sun never shines on it.

This is the same design Sisi Senza as ours cept a 3 seater sofa and one of those huge arm chairs and in black.


----------



## raynipper

Oh gosh Kev that just what we wouldn't want. Not saying any adverse reasons it's just of our choosing.
Looks very bulky as our 3 seater might have a smaller footprint that your two seaters. We have lounge and dining areas in the same space so are restricted in volume. 
My wife hates anything dark and can be heard saying this about old oak furniture or drapes. Maybe we also got little bums.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We have big rooms so needed something that didn't look like dolls house furniture, and the wide arms are really great, over a foot wide and firm enough to sit on, and handy for my mouse and coaster too


----------



## JanHank

It´s a good job we don´t all like the same thing, life would be very boring going into other houses and seeing just the same as you have in your own house.
All of ours have casters on 1- to make them taller and 2- so I can wheel them about on my own for hoovering .


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Very true, some people might even be nice to you Gerty > >


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Our lad leaves this morning after I have fed him his bodyweight in bacon and egg sarnies. I'll follow him out as I have to go food shopping today. This afternoon then it'll be Sunday papers and rugby on the telly for me.


----------



## Drew

Just wondering, do you have to climb over the settees when you enter and leave the room?


----------



## patp

We, too, have a leather suite. Our is red (!). We mostly bought it for ease of cleaning for dog hair etc. As I never go around in shorts and nor does Chris the coldness thing is not a problem. It only takes a second to warm up anyway. The recliner chairs come in sizes to fit little bums and big ones which was a big (small) plus for me 

Do what I feel like day today, Might have a go at getting some ivy of some nearby trees belonging to Mark the farmer. The ivy blocks the sunlight all through the winter when we need it most.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Drew said:


> Just wondering, do you have to climb over the settees when you enter and leave the room?


Silly arse, obviously that isn't ours.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well I'm recovering from yesterdays very little activity, all I did was go into the van cut up some of that rubber matting for over the glass hob lid, and fit a new seal to the cassette, and I'm in pagony again this morning.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Well I'm recovering from yesterdays very little activity, all I did was go into the van cut up some of that rubber matting for over the glass hob lid, and fit a new seal to the cassette, and I'm in pagony again this morning.


Where is the p-agony Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

My back Gert same place it's been for 3 years now only more worserer.


----------



## GMJ

Man up Kev and grow a pair


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Funny how they seem to do that on their own.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We have an underfloor heating bloke coming this morning to have a look at our system and hopefully get it working properly...or if not, at least suggest how we can move forward from where we are.

This afternoon we'll get a walk out if the weather holds and then I plan on doing some batch cooking for the freezer.


----------



## JanHank

In an hour and a half I will drive the Navajo 500 meters down the road to Gordon for its health check.


----------



## JanHank

I was back. at 9.30 and according to the iPhone I walked 1.3km back so he is further away than I thought, that is if the phone is correct.
I also tried out my second set of wheel that are to be kept in the Navajo permadermanently and they drive very smoothly.
He will check all what you have suggested.:smile2:


----------



## raynipper

Been looking for a replacement shower cubicle for several years now as we have certain requirements. 80 x 80, obscured glass, swing door, light in appearance as it's in the bedroom.
Finally as the 20 year old one seems to be cracking up we find one at only €449 being delivered in the next week. Now have to consider installation. Nailing down our plumber to come and do it is like herding cats so I might end up attempting it myself.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman

First shop since holiday lots of empty shelves and many prices up between 10 to 50% all in 3 weeks now sitting at home with a brandy to recover


----------



## patp

Must report that to the American lady living in our village who chose to take a photo of some empty shelves and comment that she has lived here for eight years and still can't get used to seeing them!

Answering lots of "kitchen" related questions. 
Must ring the Council Tax people and tell them that we were living in a touring caravan and so should not pay CT. That is what the Valuation Officer told us when she came.
Not sure what they will charge us for living in a half finished house though?


----------



## Drew

*"Not sure what they will charge us for living in a half finished house though"?*

Living being the operative word Pat.

When we moved down here we still had our bungalow in Bucks with some furniture in it, and although we were renovating this property we were living in it and had to pay CT on both properties.


----------



## patp

Yeah, thought as much


----------



## patp

Feel a bit cheeky dodging the CT on the caravan as it is sort of like a static. It was the valuation officer who gave us that, totally unsolicited, information though.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Feel a bit cheeky dodging the CT on the caravan as it is sort of like a static. It was the valuation officer who gave us that, totally unsolicited, information though.


Take advantage Pat.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Can't live in two places at once.


----------



## GMJ

The UFH guy has been. We identified that mechanically all the 5 zones are now working however electrically there are 2 problems. 1) 2 actuators are not working and 2) one zone has to be on for any zones to work...unfortunately this is a zone that we would never have on as its in the spare bedroom where all the pipework is, so is warm from that anyway.

The upshot is that UFH guy is going o organise his electrician to come and test all the circuits again; hopefully identify why one zone is bossing the others and fix it; and replace all 5 actuators as they are all 22 years old and if 2 have gone its only a matter of time before the others go.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Not a great deal planned for today. Mrs GMJ has an appointment later this morning which I will drive her to. I'm going to do some more batch cooking this afternoon for the freezer. Aside from a walk out of the the weather holds, nowt else planned really.


----------



## JanHank

I’ve been awake since 5 am made a cup of tea, looked at this and that on the forums to pass the time and decided to be the first to say good morning.
Today Motley and I have a check up, Mot will have another blood test to see if he is getting the correct hormone dose and I a dental check on the new bridge that I can’t chew anything much tougher than masked potatoes with yet. 
I may go to Poland to fill the car while I’m out.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Nothing much planned for today so if the weather holds I'll spend some time in the garden. I still have a good deal of last years dead growth to clear. I need to patch my lawn as well after last years mole did his worst however there is a sharp frost forecast for later this week so 'll probably leave that for a week or two.

Edited to add: the weather looks rubbish for today so gardening is off. I'll give the garage a tidy up and do some Ebaying later instead I think instead.


----------



## patp

Chris has an MRI today. Other than that there is nothing pressing. The kitchen fitter is still here. The oven does not fit in the oven housing so he will have to rectify that. I gave them the model and serial number of the oven to take the dimensions so it is their error. A bit annoyed to find that the sink has been positioned back from the edge of the worktop. I had a long discussion in their showroom about how much I liked, and wanted, the one on display which was very close to the edge. It makes it so much easier for short people, like what I am, to mess around in the sink  Not sure I have the energy to fight them. They sent the drawings and I should have noticed etc etc.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Pat, 'tradesmen' never see the installation from the users point of view and then it's too late. Keep onto them as you have to live with it.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not much today, spoke with Doc yesterday and he's put me on Naproxen instead of Ibuprofen for 2 weeks, gave me some exercises which are quite painful to do and afterwards I feel worse??? And I tried a wheat bag last night and just trying it again, I think all it does is increase blood flow to the area, might stuff it down me Yfronts next > >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We had a serious talk about the van this morning and what the future holds, I was going to SORN it for now, but Liz says she'd like to go away for a few days as it's her birthday on the 30th of April, MOT runs out tomorrow, so that needs doing, Ins is till 31st May, and we tax it monthly so it's getting a stay of execution, for now, I need to see how I cope with it and decide then.

We might head up to Scotland as it's a while since we've been up there proper, Skye is usually nice around this time of year, no wee beasties to bite me bum.


----------



## JanHank

I was about to ask how far you are away from the Yorkshire Dales Kev for quickies away for a few days here and there, but the National park won´t allow wild camping I don´t suppose. You need to make friends with a few farmers for a spot, they are very fly when it comes to a few extra quid in their pocket.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not the sort of thing either of us would like, and we have wild camped in the dales and lakes many times too, and I prefer Scotland, but for the first few days we'll head off to the Yockenthwaite area to see how I get on, it's only an hour or so from home. first thing is to see how I get on driving it for the MOT and if it passes or not.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Not the sort of thing either of us would like, and we have wild camped in the dales and lakes many times too, and I prefer Scotland, but for the first few days we'll head off to the Yockenthwaite area to see how I get on, it's only an hour or so from home. first thing is to see how I get on driving it for the MOT and if it passes or not.


Isn´t that in the Dales?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not sure TBH Jan, might be. Don't mind the dales as said we wild there sometimes.


----------



## JanHank

The place name Yokenthwaite brings into my mind a stream full of rocks, I have a few photo´s of it somewhere.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

That's the place, we rescued a lamb in the river the first time we went there, we know the farmer quite well now, he sometimes stops for a chat if he's passing us.


----------



## patp

I was first on the scene at a twin lamb birth yesterday on the afternoon dog walk. I texted the owner as I know she likes them to give birth in a pen. Mum and two babies were fine and the lambs were being mothered. though still not up on their likkle legs yet.


----------



## JanHank

He´s had the blood taken out and the vaccinations put in, the blood results she will call me with tomorrow.
He also has his Tick and fee tablets. I weighed him and was shocked to see the scale showed 8.85 Kg that's over a kg. less than when we brought him home 12 years ago.
The vet said he is in excellent condition for his age and not to worry about the weight. I will put liver sausage on his food to make hime eat a bit more.

I hope my teeth will settle down again soon, I asked the dentist to take a bit off one of the new teeth so that's upset them rather.


----------



## patp

The leaner he is the better I would think, Jan. If the vet were worried she would have had a chat about how he is eating etc. Most of our pet dogs do carry a bit more weight than they should. A bit like pet people  I keep my dogs on the thin side and had a compliment from the vet, who was going to spay Georgia, for her not being fat. It is awful for the vet to have to wade through loads of fat to get to the vital organs  I bet our doctors say the same thing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ooops!!!


----------



## raynipper

Except this one...............

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I hope I don´t have to be spayed :laugh: or any other operation, I think my body is producing yeast.

Motley had to have another doss of rabbis jab today, the last vet made a mistake and put 2022 for the next jab when it should have been 2024, IF I do want to go to the UK she says it probably won´t be accepted if its altered because the dates must not be altered, she said it won`t do him any harm so to be on the safe side she did it again. Next Rabbis jab 2027.

As long as he still has energy to play 12 hours a day Pat I won´t worry about his weight, but as I have been told, it´s better to be a bit over when you are older then if you are ill and can´t eat you have some fat to live on, I quite agree >


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are off into Llandeilo this morning to pick up prescriptions and a few other bits n bobs. Aside from that very little on. The weather was terrible yesterday so we'll see if its any different today in which case I'll get in the garden and do some tidying up.


----------



## patp

Picking up curtains this morning. The only pair that have a rail to use. Some of the other curtains are here but the rails have not arrived.
Kitchen fitter has done all that he can. Chris has fitted the oven, microwave and warming drawer and can now get the plumbing finished on the sinks. Can you believe that he dozed off in the MRI scanner yesterday?! 
Now have to wait on the floor coverings before the fridge freezer can go in place. We still have the old fridge and freezer for now.
I will be busy cleaning up after the fitter and filling up my new cupboards! Oh the joy of not having to walk everywhere to find a teaspoon or to fill a jug with water from the bathroom


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Chris must be deaf, no way I could doze off in there, too stressed trying to keep still for 45 minutes.

MOT this afto for the van, I really hope it passes with no advisories it's cost us a fortune in the time we've had it £2438.53 to be exact, not including tax ins fuel etc.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Pat I often feel like dozing off after a while in the scanners. But then they come and check your all right and the moment is gone.

Got another examination by the Dermo Doc this evening. Just hope she doesn't find anything else that needs digging out.

Ray.


----------



## patp

I hated ever second of my scans. I am asthmatic and got a coughing fit on the first occasion. Not a lot of sympathy from the radiographer  Then, of course, you worry that you are going to get another coughing fit!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sympathy these days seems to be in short supply Pat, it doesn't bode well for the world.


----------



## patp

Well, Kev, I think we have to lead by example


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Sympathy these days seems to be in short supply Pat, it doesn't bode well for the world.


When you gonna start that then Kev? :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz says I'm very empathic so there you flat-nosed pillock.


----------



## GMJ

Sorry...I think she said pathetic you deaf git!


----------



## JanHank

Another rest, I have walked 0.9 of a km and the Van is parked right outside the door. 
I have a bit of space left to fill :laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Sorry...I think she said pathetic you deaf git!


This is the Welshness coming out of you.


----------



## GMJ

..and long may it be so!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nah!! you'd just be an empty shell, we already got one of them.


----------



## JanHank

You two need a thread of your own, or a hot line.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nah, more fun on here, I can ignore for ages.


----------



## JanHank

Well it’s annoying when an email comes and I expect to read what your up to today and it’s just two dopes trying to outdo each other.

I have gone back to babyhood, so I could fill my stomach I had to make soup out of casserole, potatoes and green beans because it’s very painful to chew today.
Now I must have a shut eye, it isn’t the weather to be in and out of the house as it is now raining.


----------



## GMJ

DOPES?? DOPES?

I'll have you know I resemble that remark!!









You could always do a Kev and put us on ignore


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cough.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Van passed, but it's going back in on Monday as there is a problem with the NSF brake, he couldn't turn the wheel and the pads are very thin so it needs doing, if the discs are ok I'll just get new pads it's only done 28k ish if they are bad then new discs too, estimate £200 ish if it needs both.

When I was in the garage the other day I spied my old and battered dewalt cordless hammer drill, it did a lot of work on the self-build so I put the batteries on charge and it seems to work perfectly so I've ordered a pair of after market replacement batteries as they only last a few minutes.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/373082667666?hash=item56dd75ba92:g:ra8AAOSwdxRe3CtK


----------



## GMJ

Nice one Kev - that must be a relief

Edited to add - just looked at the batteries. 5 year warranty: that's impressive...


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

The weather looks fair for this morning so I aim to try and spend a couple of hours in the garden just removing dead stuff from last year. Aside from that very little else on. Mrs GMJ did her monthly jab yesterday so she'll feel a little crook today so it'll be a quiet one.


----------



## JanHank

Another day of ins and outs. I will try pulling 2 cushions the machine washed yesterday into their correct shape, they are for the 2 new chairs I bought, but if I can’t get them looking somewhere decent that’s another expense I’ll have to splash out on, 2 new ones.
6 plastic jars arrived yesterday, 2 are needed for filter coffee and cappuccino, I dare say I will find a use for the others.


----------



## patp

Car needs a new windscreen before MOT . Autoscreen are coming some time today. Also man/woman from a blind company to help me choose something for the two french doors in the lounge. I prefer curtains to blinds but they will not work for these doors. I fancy some of these https://www.norwichsunblinds.co.uk/product/allusion-blinds/ but will see what he/she quotes. We also need blinds or something for the hall windows. There are four of them but they are quite small so do not need anything that covers them up when open. Then there are two kitchen windows and the utility room window. Will probably have to be blinds there, too, so I am going to find it hard


----------



## jiwawa

I'm not sure how those blinds will give you max privacy when you've a light on inside? And good luck walking through them if you've a tray of, say, wineglasses in your hands!


----------



## JanHank

No time to chat this morning, I want to get the rest of the packing done today. Jürgen is coming tomorrow afternoon so I don’t want to have much to do tomorrow and Monday will be a trip to Poland, Diesel for my car, petrol for his and a few cans of petrol for the mower.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Not a great deal on today. The new battery for Mrs GMJ's Kindle arrived yesterday so I'll fit that this morning after exercises. Rugby on telly this afternoon. 

The Spring Fair is being held in the village hall next door today so we'll nip into there later this morning for 10 mins or so. Proceeds from it are to raise funds for repairs as its looking a little worse for wear.


----------



## raynipper

We are supposed to be waiting in for the new shower to be delivered between 8th and 13th April. So sods law we are going to get our 2nd boosters today between 11am and midday. He is bound to come then.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hoping yet again for my neighbour to help with the garage move, but he's not been for the last two weekends so no breath-holding going on.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

I'm just watching the Australian Grand Prix. After that its food shopping this morning. This afternoon will be Sunday papers and rugby on the telly.

A lovely lazy-ish day today for me.


----------



## JanHank

This afternoon Jürgen arrives so this morning I’ll be houseworking and food cooking.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> This afternoon Jürgen arrives so this morning I'll be houseworking and food cooking.


Be careful you don't hurt yourself G. Rude, as I'm sure you know housework expands to fill the time available, I'm also fairly sure it's not a sh1t tip so go easy on yourself and let the dust lie, it'll be there when you get home anyway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nothing happened in the garage yesterday and I anticipate more of that today.

I'm feeling much more mobile this morning too.


----------



## patp

Not much except more box unpacking and filling up the kitchen cupboards.

No need for privacy on those windows. You can draw them back with a wand thingy like you do with vertical blinds.

We only have four days until our daughter, son in law and granddaughter come to stay. Curtains need to be hung in their bedrooms and cot to put up etc. Was hoping for a bit of a break to rest up because straight after that we go away to the Isle of Wight. I have had holidays in the past where we have been totally exhausted. It sounds good but in fact you are too tired to enjoy yourself!


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Be careful you don't hurt yourself G. Rude, as I'm sure you know housework expands to fill the time available, I'm also fairly sure it's not a sh1t tip so go easy on yourself and let the dust lie, it'll be there when you get home anyway.


Dusting is no problem it's pushing the hoover that's a bit difficult, but I rest between portions, have a cappuccino or chat on a forum or play football with Motley kicking up more dust. I bought a battery hoover, for carpets it said, much lighter, but not for pile carpets, I can only use it on smooth carpets to push it on pile is impossible, but it's good for kitchen, utility, bath and bedroom so the rest gets left until I must 😁. Mot looses very little fur, he is combed almost every day and very little comes out even then.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes, carpets are awkward we found dragging less effort than pushing, pushing pushes it into the carpet, and dragging lifts it so easier..


----------



## patp

My battery one is no problem if I take the suction down a bit. Then of course, you think is it worth vacuuming if it is only sucking up some of the dirt?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We try not to do it more than once a week, carpets are spensive and each time you vacuum part of it gets sucked up.


----------



## GMJ

We have pushed our bungalow cleaning out from weekly up to 10/14 days now. There is only the 2 of us and we are both tidy souls. We also clean and tidy up after ourselves eg after cooking. Most of our floors are wood and tile so that also helps.


----------



## jiwawa

I'm glad to hear that Graham - you did seem to do an inordinate amount of house cleaning! But maybe that's just in comparison with me!!


----------



## patp

Might kennel the dog then I could do the same


----------



## JanHank

I hoovered all through today, it hasn´t been done since Heike and Jürgen left in March, there´s very little in the hoover other than dust,. I (deep) groom Motley every day (with a few exceptions) and not a comb full comes out, he looses very little fur for a furry dog.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

I think I'll have a garden bonfire this morning as my green bin is full but I have only done about 30% of the garden clearing. This afternoon Mrs GMJ has an eye test booked inn Carmarthen so I'' accompany her on that.

Aside from that, little else planned.


----------



## JanHank

I’m not sure, we may go to Poland for petrol we may not, if we do go I may have my hair trimmed if we don’t I won’t. What I must do is a bit of shopping, not a lot, milk is important.
Instructing Jürgen on sit upon mower.
Showing him where things are, but most importantly he has to extend the microwave cable a few inches, he brought the cable with him and he also brought wood stain to tone down the white wooden frame that secures the microwave. Other than that just worrying about what I have forgotten, hopefully nothing, my normal list is complete and the extras list also, if anything has been forgotten there are shops.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Morning all
> 
> I think I'll have a garden bonfire this morning as my green bin is full but I have only done about 30% of the garden clearing. This afternoon Mrs GMJ has an eye test booked inn Carmarthen so I'' accompany her on that.
> 
> Aside from that, little else planned.


You should have said "eye'll"


----------



## GMJ

Then I would groan inwardly Kev.

Not sure how I managed to hit the ' button instead of the l. 

I can usually be relied upon to get one key out not being a touch typist, but 2 keys is f]tbudo'dy!

(Did you see what I did there?)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Van in for NSF brakes looking at, sold a S5 phone on Ebay so need to wrap and post that, need to list my S7 edge too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Then I would groan inwardly Kev.


I just tried to do that, I'll need video lessons to compete.


----------



## GMJ

@Jan...that campsite thread we were on has disappeared from my view of this forum. Has it on yours?

Edited to add - it looks like the offending phishing posts from this morning have been removed but so has our conversation


----------



## patp

I've got a telephone consult with a different doctor. He is the one that has been on my prescription requests for quite a while after, it seems, I was moved off my original doctor's list. Not sure why they did that and I have always asked for my original doctor for continuity's sake. He is younger and was very good with Chris a while back over his heart issue. 
My latest symptom is that my left eye rolls back in its socket sometimes. Weird, I know  It feels really weird too. While it is doing it I cannot open my eye at all. It is almost always in the evening. Telephone appointment will turn into a proper consult of course because how can he help at all without seeing me?

Must get guest bedroom curtains up. Have everything I need for one of them but no rail for the other yet as it had to be ordered


----------



## raynipper

It's builders droop Pat. :wink2:

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just dropped the van off and as I was sitting outside the Google maps car drove past so I'll be famous again soon.


----------



## GMJ

Good hour or so in the garden burning garden waste plus I managed to patch the lawn where Mr Mole did all the damage in the winter...until I ran out of seed. I'll get some more this afternoon in Carmarthen.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Good hour or so in the garden burning garden waste plus I managed to patch the lawn where Mr Mole did all the damage in the winter...until I ran out of seed. I'll get some more this afternoon in Carmarthen.


It happens at your age G, don't stress about it, it will only make you feel inadequate.

Sat reading in the servatory just now and Mr Googles camera went by the house so I'll be even more famouser.


----------



## raynipper

Lawns bone dry today so a good day to mow or mulch em after picking up all the twigs and stomping dow the mole works.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bloody washing machine has E01 on the display manuel he say door open door is well and truly shut, can't open the fecking thing.


----------



## GMJ

Maybe check the drain filter area usually behind a little door/panel down low on the front. It may be that a sock or colour catcher (if you use those) has made its way in there stopping it from draining. Messy old job if so as it'll be full of water which will need to be drained manually.

Mrs GMJ was always doing this but we bought a mesh bag to put the socklets and colour catcher in now so it stopped it happening.

Fingers crossed mate


----------



## raynipper

Hit it and reboot Kev.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I think a few of us would like to hit and (re)boot Kev tbh Ray...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Hit it and reboot Kev.
> 
> Ray.


I gave it a stiff talking to Ray, I told it what would happen to it if it didn't behave, it's working now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> I think a few of us would like to hit and (re)boot Kev tbh Ray...


When yer big enough you'll be too old mate :forcefeed:


----------



## raynipper

Alls well in the Kev household.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Alls well in the Kev household.
> 
> Ray.


You've not met Liz then > >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

She haseth a monk of stupendous proportions on, seem I had the temerity to have an opinion.


----------



## GMJ

On what Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Buggered if I know I was probably trying to help or something equally horrendous.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

I have an eye test at 1.00 today. i only had one 6 months ago but I think my eyesight has worsened noticeably in my right eye since so I'm going to get it checked out. As the appointment is at lunchtime we'll go into Carmarthen a bit early so Mrs GMJ can have a look around the shops and we'll grab a sarnie for lunch somewhere..

If the weather holds I'll try and get in the garden later: finish off patching my lawn later (repairing mole damage) and tidying up/cutting back after winter.


----------



## raynipper

Mornin all, Still dark but as I set the alarm for 06.30 because the nurse is coming in to take blood at 06.45 I am awake all night watching the time tick over.

Nurse been as she is a neighbour. Took four phials of blood as it seems the doc wants to check on everything as well as my PSA.
Gloomy looking day and we usually walk with our French group but that looks a bit iffy.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Got van back last night £125 inc MOT, I noticed that it has only done 2.5k since 2018 so no wonder things had seized up.


----------



## GMJ

I forgot that it was house cleaning this morning but fortunately both Mrs GMJ and I agreed that we could wait until Friday morning to do it.

Result!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

WHAT!!! THIS Friday, a bit drastic mate.


----------



## GMJ

I know, slobs we are....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well...


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

I had my eye test yesterday and nothing has changed since October despite my thinking it had. I don't wear glasses but the optician suggested that maybe getting some for watching TV and night driving might be a good idea. I seldom drive at night but do watch TV. I looked at a pair in the opticians...£340!!!!! Sod that. When i git home I got 2 pairs from glassesdirect for £18.95 delivered. Who buys glasses at £340 a pair??!!

Anyhow. Today we are off to Bridgend so Mrs GMJ can visit her mother who lives in a home there. I'll stay in the car and read the newspaper whilst she is in there. The bonus for me though is that we will go to Nando's for lunch...I am partial to their roast chicken I have to say.


----------



## patp

Turns out that my eye is not builders droop, Ray, but very close  It is dry eye ( sounds like something from Newcastle  ). The doc said he had never heard anything like my description of symptoms and advised an emergency appointment with an optician. Phoned them to be told that, as I was not due an eye test until next year, there would be a charge of £55! Booked for next day (yesterday) and saw a very nice guy who was as intrigued as the doctor. Turns out it is severe dry eye. My eyelid is sticking to my eyeball which makes it feel like it is caving in. He then tells me I am due an eye test soon! I coughed up the £55 plus £11 for the drops and made an appointment for a test. I will be having "words" because I could have booked a free eye test and had the dry eye investigated for free if I had been given the correct information. 
I am sure the front of house team are on commission as she launched into a sales spiel over the eye drops as soon as she knew I needed some. There is always pressure to change frames when you have a test.

Nothing special on today except a battle with dust and trying to get the rooms ready for for family on Friday.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We get nandos meal kits, very nice too.

I need a eye test too, still using ones from 3 years ago as they can't get them right.


----------



## GMJ

My eye test was £35 quid in Specsavers yesterday. Mrs GMJ paid £50 in Boots the day before for exactly the same thing.

She'll be going to Specsavers next year (she has to have a annual check up due to being susceptible to optic neuritis due to her MS).


----------



## patp

I hear a lot of people recommend Specsavers. I don't know where our nearest one is. I should look it up really but not this time as there is no fuel to be had around here.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> I hear a lot of people recommend Specsavers. I don't know where our nearest one is. I should look it up really but not this time as there is no fuel to be had around here.


I have used both over the years and there is nothing to choose between them imho regarding thoroughness and professionalism.

There is, however a good difference between them on price! I think the basic test is the same at £25 but the extra eye exam/test each do is where the differential of £15 comes in.


----------



## raynipper

I thought it was free to OAPs G.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> I thought it was free to OAPs G.
> 
> Ray.


For over 60's yes Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Oooopppsss. I thought everyone was over 60.?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Service at SS is great, and their frames are cheap enough, but they speed you through and it results in a less than perfect examination so I slow them down, I would prefer to keep the same frames I already paid for but they charge £49 to re-glaze them, WTF, I can get a new pair for £25 so it's a rip off and very blatant at that, it is also wasteful.


----------



## GMJ

Tbf I was in with SS for around the same time - 30 mins - as Mrs GMJ was in with her lot at Boots.


----------



## patp

Must finish getting rooms ready for family. Curtain rails have finally arrived! Just need some special bolts for the cot. Our local Nuts and Bolts shop let us down on this one  Then we must go shopping to buy enough snacks for our 6ft 2in son in law. Daughter has suggested that we invite my brother and his wife and adult daughter over for a little get together on Saturday. I hated the pressure of family gatherings as a child and so avoid them if I can. Have to do as I am told though...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I hate all the family stuff too Pat, can't be doing with all the niceness.


----------



## raynipper

In a week I'm off to UK for a whole week of family wallowing. It encompasses two big birthdays and our sons coming from afar as well as great grand kids we have yet to see.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've just come off the phone hour n a half with Paypal tech support, I have this 2 step authentication set up I know how to turn it off, and I even get emails telling me I have successfully did it, an dit is off on my phone but not on the laptop, they say it's a EU rule I bollhocks it's working on my phone and you have emailed me several times telling me it is turned off, so stop phaphing a round and fix the damned thing, so they've sent it up the ladder and someone will contact me tomorrow.


----------



## raynipper

Good luck with that Kev as I have fought against 2 step Authentication with various banks etc. And failed to change their minds.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

As said it's fine on the app so it'll be a screw up on the software somewhere, I just don't like the app too much smallness, I prefer the bigger scream on my laptop, but if I go to another page it kicks me off so I have to log in again.


----------



## patp

Mad dash to sort out stuff for family arriving later.


----------



## raynipper

Too many people dashing about just now Pat and ended up like this just outside our lane.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's their own fault, driving on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## raynipper

I think one of them was trying it our way.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Gosh, I hope everyone was OK?


----------



## raynipper

Seems like it Jean. Two kids were pretty shaken up and a few scratches but all walking. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Hopefully we are getting back on track now!

My lad gave me a lift home yesterday and after fitting the new battery to the MH I drove back to Cheltenham Racecourse C&MC site. This was the only one local to Cheltenham that we could get on at short notice. We were scheduled to come up to Cirencester next Tuesday anyway, so this is only for 4 nights. It's basically a large tarmac area but tbf it has nice views of the racecourse and of Cleeve Hill. It'll do as a base.

Today we are off to the FiL's house where I'll do a site survey for a stair lift fitting. Then we need to do some food shopping. this afternoon we will visit the FiL however only 1 person is allowed in for 1 hour per day...and they are very strict on the Cardio ward so Ill just wait for Mrs GMJ while she goes in.


----------



## patp

Glad you got sorted with a site Graham. Difficult on a BH and with nice weather.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks. Yes it was Pat. All our usual haunts were full. 22 degrees here yesterday too: Cheltenham centre and parks that I drove past were packed


----------



## GMJ

After a hectic last few days we are having a day off today. Our lad is coming over to site at lunchtime for a BBQ but aside from that, nothing else is planned. We might nip out in the car this morning to see if we can find a newspaper.


----------



## raynipper

Nothing planned here on my own. No projects to get dropped in my lap. Downside is a tend to 'graze' and 'nibble' more than I should.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have been dipping in and out of the Johnny Depp v Amber Heard Defamation Trial it's on YouTube for some reason and despite the lawyers, it is quite interesting.


----------



## raynipper

Suddenly a boot sale called here. https://g.page/AAHDE50?share

They are opening up more although half had masks on. I bought my wife a gift. Always thinking of her yassee. A brand new steam iron. Might wrap it up for her birthday.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Suddenly a boot sale called here. https://g.page/AAHDE50?share


That's an interesting building Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Yes G. A WW1 Barrage Balloon hanger. Lots of history about it's uses. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Suddenly a boot sale called here. https://g.page/AAHDE50?share
> 
> They are opening up more although half had masks on. I bought my wife a gift. Always thinking of her yassee. A brand new steam iron. Might wrap it up for her birthday.
> 
> Ray.


She might wrap it around your head.

Never ring an Irishman when he's ironing.


----------



## raynipper

Oooppsss, thin ice Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

dunt scare me > >


----------



## patp

Reminds me of when Chris and I were newly marrieds. He picked me up in the car and told me he had bought me a gift. It was, apparently, in the boot! Up until then he had always bought me lovely gifts so I was quite excited to reach home and open the boot. In it was a garden fork!


----------



## patp

Son in law is laying sheeps wool in the loft for us. Daughter drove me to the park with granddaughter and the dog. Dog then decided to go for a cooling dip in our old pond. Shower called for. Going out to the local pub for lunch.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Son in law is laying sheeps wool.


Stop it you'll be making Graham jealous.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Stop it you'll be making Graham jealous.


Foxtrot Oscar Kev!


----------



## GMJ

Morning 

We are off to Tesco first thing to get a load of cleaning stuff then on to the FiL's place to give it a clean. It is safe to say that he has not been fastidious with his cleaning over the years, so I suspect that it will take most if not all of the day. It wont be pleasant either!


----------



## patp

Family gone home. SIL only managed half a roof before admitting defeat to the heat up there combined with the presence of a wasp.

Rest day today methinks. Just got back from giving Georgia a proper walk after a few days of improper ones


----------



## jiwawa

What was it like hosting in your new home Pat?


----------



## GMJ

Knackered!

FiL's place was minging. I spent 2 hours just on his bathroom.









Mrs GMJ and our son did the downstairs and hallway and I did his bedroom this afternoon.

I'm just about to have a beer!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well done, I'd have got one of those forensic cleaners in.


----------



## GMJ

Yes but it's the cost tbh.

He wouldn't be happy paying that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I wasn't thinking of him TBH as it would be you saving the work or more importantly Mrs G from tiring herself out and being possibly upset.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are changing campsites this morning. We already had a booking at the C&MC site at Cirencester for a week as we were due to come up this way today to see friends for a week. Firstly I'll be off to B&Q to pick up a shower seat plus drill bits, mastic, fixings etc, ready for tomorrow, though.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I wasn't thinking of him TBH as it would be you saving the work or more importantly Mrs G from tiring herself out and being possibly upset.


Fair point Kev but hiring one of those companies would mean a big expense for us too. 2 people for at least 2 days? As long as Mrs GMJ is sensible I don't mind the graft tbh and she found it quite cathartic after banging on for years about him/us giving the place a good clean.

I'll be keeping an eye on her though.


----------



## patp

Jean it was really lovely thank you  Daughter and SIL had an en suite room as we decided, late, to make the main bathroom en suite to the guest bedroom and it worked out well with SIL suffering from Crohn's and all. 

Granddaughter was in seventh heaven with having lots of room to run around and push her pushchair around. Will be even better when the garden looks less like a building site  She is such a little darling with lots of cute ways. One of which is to slap her own head with the flat of her hand and say "sake!" when feeling exasperated  We now have to all be careful to say "for goodness sake" so that she doesn't pick up the other version! Lots of vocabulary for her age (not quite 2) and, with a paediatric physio for a mother, she is very dextrous at eating, climbing, dressing and opening cupboards (!) etc. I didn't see even a hint of tantrums coming as she is so verbal and so dextrous. She goes to nursery 2 days per week and to her other Granny for two days per week (how jealous am I) so lots of stimulation.


----------



## patp

Just remembered the car needs an MOT before our trip to Kent followed by IOW on Friday! Frantic phone calls to be made as soon as they all open. Then must finish off bits and pieces like the last bit of staining for carpet fitters and kitchen fitters to come while we are away.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Waiting for a call back from Docs, I'm chasing up one of my meds that Lloyds say they can't supply, not had problems at previous pharmacies, annoying as it is an over the counter one.


----------



## raynipper

I'm a happy bunny today as my Dermo Doc came back to me and said all my bloods were fine including the PSA.
So all clear until the next round of scans in November.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Great news Ray!

Chris is off to see his consultant today after missing a telephone consultation due to the incompetence of OpenReach in not sorting our connection out. I looked, yesterday, at the date I started Facebook Messaging BT about the problem. It was 8th August 2021! Up to then I had been phoning them from the mobile out in the garden for a couple of months and getting nowhere  It must, therefore, be coming up to a year that they have been messing us/BT around.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You just can't beat good customer service Pat, shame you aren't getting any, are they the only option there?


----------



## patp

Openreach are the ones at fault and if BT can't persuade them to get a move on then I am not sure any of the others will either  I have theory that they work "areas". A few months ago you saw their vans everywhere and now we never see one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm!! I wonder if a call cancelling them might produce results, or even to Ofcom.

https://www.ofcom.org.uk/home


----------



## patp

Funnily enough I have just asked for it to be referred to Ofcom and they are now escalating the complaint to a higher level so that I can do just that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oh good, hopefully it'll speed them up.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are off to the FiL's this morning to clean his kitchen and to fit a shower seat for him. 

This afternoon I am visiting him in hospital. They only allow 1 visitor for 1 hour per day and they are quite strict about it. I'll see him today as I will try and speak with his car insurance people to start the ball rolling on sorting his car out. As they had to cut the door off which meant cutting into the hinges on the car pillar and the door, I'm not sure whether that will be repairable or not, so it could be a write-off.


----------



## raynipper

I'm trying to get over yesterday and the most exhausting day, today and need a rest after 6.5 km walk, three birthday celebrations, six great cakes and a slice from each, got home to get ready for the Cheese & Wine event and the truck with the shower arrived a week late. Helped onload it all into car port and rush off to Cheese & Wine. Probably 60 people all wanting to chat and me trying to stay distant. Not much chance to eat but plenty of wine. Home now and half the shower taken up into the bedroom. Phones going, whatsapp messages and emails galore. Now trying to find a video on the assembly. Whew.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Your birthday Ray? Sorry I missed it: Happy Birthday in that case


----------



## patp

Phew indeed Ray! Perhaps the wine will have sterilised everything that entered your airways? 

Got to get backside in gear to sort out packing for holiday and bungalow ready for workmen while we are away. Very worried about my wardrobe for holiday in a hotel. Not a posh hotel though, more of a large guesthouse really. Might have to do some shopping when we get there. Carpet fitter coming while we are away, followed by fitting of fridge freezer and various other bits of kitchen.


----------



## raynipper

No not my birthday G but my wifes in JUNE!!!!!
But trying to get all the family together then is impossible so it's being held next week in Sussex.

I hate the idea of leaving and letting workers do any jobs without my supervision Pat. They always do it THEIR way.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Is she like the Queen Ray? 2 birthdays?


----------



## patp

Ray, now don't you go and make me worry while I am supposed to be relax/chilling.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just spent half an hour writing an email to NICE.

I had a cream prescribed back in 07 for my skin, it's none steroidal so better than the cortisone types, and I can put it anywhere I like, it has Aloe Vera in it so a useful thing to have anyway.

I ordered it on 28 March and it still hadn't come through last Friday so I asked why and all sort of crap about it would have to be paid for by the surgery, so yesterday I had three calls with the surgery about it yesterday culminating in this text "Unfortunately the item you have been getting prescribed is no longer available on the NHS, our Practice Pharmacist has sent an alternative to the chemist for you, any problems please get in contact with us, Kind Regards." So I have contacted NICE and told them it's a false economy as the cream I wanted was cheaper and more beneficial for me than the one they are suggesting I use, is this the way they look at peoples medication? why was it suddenly banned after me using it for so long? and one or two other comments.


I understand that we need NICE but they do overstep the mark sometimes.


----------



## raynipper

GMJ said:


> Is she like the Queen Ray? 2 birthdays?


Yes G but in this case three dates.
Twin is being whisked off to their holiday home in Madrid but the logistics of getting my wife there is fraught with problems as I won't drive to Madrid in June. Too hot.
So one sister is getting half the family at hers 24th April for big gathering and so from Turkey drops in April 28th so another gathering.

Me is just like peace and quiet on my birthday but never get it. Pat it's always like this here.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I just spent half an hour writing an email to NICE.
> 
> I had a cream prescribed back in 07 for my skin, it's none steroidal so better than the cortisone types, and I can put it anywhere I like, it has Aloe Vera in it so a useful thing to have anyway.
> 
> I ordered it on 28 March and it still hadn't come through last Friday so I asked why and all sort of crap about it would have to be paid for by the surgery, so yesterday I had three calls with the surgery about it yesterday culminating in this text "Unfortunately the item you have been getting prescribed is no longer available on the NHS, our Practice Pharmacist has sent an alternative to the chemist for you, any problems please get in contact with us, Kind Regards." So I have contacted NICE and told them it's a false economy as the cream I wanted was cheaper and more beneficial for me than the one they are suggesting I use, is this the way they look at peoples medication? why was it suddenly banned after me using it for so long? and one or two other comments.
> 
> I understand that we need NICE but they do overstep the mark sometimes.


There's not just you to consider though Kev is there mate? There could be oodles of other folk who want/need/use the other cream or it may do more than just one thing so can cover more of the populace. Plus fewer peeps are using your variety so it becomes less cost efficient to keep prescribing it.

I do agree though its a PITA when it happens. I have one tablet that I used to get 8 x 50mg of. Now I have to have 4 x 100mg and cut them myself ...as its cheaper!!!


----------



## patp

Now my HRT is "unavailable". It suits me and I don't want to change to a patch  Luckily I have a fair stock of the gel because they made a huge cock up when we made and order for extra drugs to go to Spain with. I also manage to squeeze much more out of a months supply than they seem to allow for.

We are a moany old lot today


----------



## raynipper

I could take up a whole page Pat but too busy and someone would call me grumpy.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Had a stray Staffie brought to my door tonight. He was a lovely boy, though Georgia was a bit grumpy that he had invaded her space. I was hoping his owner would not turn up but after a facebook campaign we found them. A visitor to the village from London but had not thought to put a collar on him


----------



## GMJ

I love Staffies. I have had 2 of them in previous times: lovely creatures and greatly misunderstood.

Morning all

We are off to see the FiL at his hu this morning. Mrs GMJ will stay with him whilst I nip to Morrison's to do his food shopping. Then when I get back I'll see if I can sort his car insurance out.

This afternoon we plan a little 'us' time. We'll probably wander into Cirencester and have a mooch around the shops before stopping for a drink. Our son is meeting us from work so we'll then go for a curry.


----------



## patp

You are so right Graham. Always called the "Nanny" dog until they fell into the wrong hands  It turned out he was called "Atlas" after we had tried "Ben, Charlie, Bruno, Tyson" etc 

Car for MOT first thing. Two man job as we leave it with them. Need it to pass as we are off to Kent followed by IOW in it tomorrow 
Later I have a hair cut then even later I have reflexology. I am sleeping better since I started the treatments so I shall continue. Then will have to pick up the car and our prescriptions. Not much packing time!

Any tips on Isle of Wight? Its been years since we visited. We are staying in a small, dog friendly, hotel in Shanklin. Whatever will we do with ourselves???


----------



## GMJ

We went to the IoW years ago and stayed in a hotel. From memory there are 2 big English heritage sites to visit - Osborne House and Carisbrooke Castle - which are both worth seeing. We joined EH when we got to the first place so got into both 'free'. To us it seemed worth the slight extra expense to get membership and get into both places free and then enjoy a years membership. Might be worth investigating Pat.

What could end up more expensive (it was for me) is a trip to Isle of Wight Pearl! 

There are also some interesting museums there as well I think.


----------



## patp

Ooh I like a nice pearl


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> Ooh I like a nice pearl


So does Mrs GMJ who scored for a matching full necklace and earring set!:frown2:


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Later this morning we will be off to Cheltenham again to see the FiL. The stairlift is getting fitted at midday (it was supposed to be at 10 but the bloke messaged to say he wouldn't be there until midday now...I suspect he's slotted in another job in front of us!). Hopefully while we are at the FiL's we can finish cleaning his kitchen and then I can sort his car insurance out.

It will be a good end to a pretty tumultuous week.


----------



## patp

Phew, Graham! Let's hope he now uses it.

Finishing packing for us and clear up the whole kitchen, utility room and hall floors for the floor coverings coming while we are away. Ray, I am a bit nervous leaving them unsupervised but am telling myself that it will all be done when we come back from holiday which is a big bonus I think. Kitchen fitter is just (!) fitting the fridge freezer and there is a fridge freezer shaped hole for it to go in. Oh, and the splash back to the worktop which matches the worktop so should not be difficult?

First stop Kent for a couple of days and then IOW for two weeks of doing absolutely nothing. Car passed its MOT with flying colours


----------



## jiwawa

Great news Pat. Enjoy your break - you've certainly worked hard for it!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are having a non-FiL day today. Mrs GMJ is going to see one of her friends this morning while I have a bimble around town. I'll see if I can pick up a pair of shorts as I only brought 2 pairs on this trip due to the rush in packing. This afternoon there is nothing planned so we may take a walk in Cirencester Park and have some 'us' time.


----------



## patp

Got a message from BT (we STILL have no landline at home) saying they tried to ring us but could not get through!!! You couldn't make it up  The only reason they tried to ring is that I have escalated the "complaint". It is, to be fair, not their fault but that of Openreach but they do not take calls from the general public.

The Air B&B we are staying at in Kent is really nice. There is a CL on site too and we have stayed there before. It is expensive though. The run a rare breed farm and there are lots of lovely Hebridean lambs running about. The cockerel is far enough away not to disturb us too 

It is Granddaughter's 2nd Birthday party today so off to give a hand as soon as the dog has had her walk.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not much, back is acting up this last few days.

We have visitors this morning, scuse the messiness of our garden, neither of us is up to keeping up to it nowadays, glad it's mainly shrubbery.
We do get tons of birds, but they seem to be eating out of house and home this last week, we have 4 feeders outside the bedroom windy and we're filling them daily, plus we have window feeders and a feeding station outside the servatory.


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha I just sent your post to my son just for a laugh who works for Open Reach but in Bournemouth.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I decided to do a bit of vacuuming as Liz has been busy helping her son open his new shop  and she's cream crackered when she gets home, big mistake even though I kept resting I'm very hurty now, just going to get the wheat bag out again, I normally do it anyway but she has been whining and forbid me to do it, but she struggles to do it too.


----------



## jiwawa

Super photos of the birds Kev - how lucky are you! I've noticed here in Eastern France the birdsong is amazing. Most of the places I stop at are very quiet otherwise.


----------



## raynipper

Just watched wife and sis in law bringing back 8 great sacks of provisions and creating vast trays of various food plates along with three fridges of drinks and wines ready for the 'FIRST' of three birthday parties for the twins 80th. tomorrow.
It's a bit manic and with two more to go the parking, pouring and pictures have been delegated to myself. 

Seems food and provisions are everything.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

And we'll want to see some of those pics Ray. Say Happy 80th to Prue from me n give her a big non-virtual hug!


----------



## raynipper

OK Jean but it will be a bunch of people only family will know. 
Her actual birthday is June 16th. This is a warm up or intro.

Ray.


----------



## patp

raynipper said:


> Ha ha I just sent your post to my son just for a laugh who works for Open Reach but in Bournemouth.
> 
> Ray.


Oh Ray, ask him for any tips to get it sorted please?! The cable is laid from pole to house. All they need to do is connect to the pole and connect to the house. Been waiting a year now :surprise:

Kev, beautiful though they are they would drive my poor dog nuts!


----------



## raynipper

Will ask Pat but not sure if he is in a position to do anything.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> OK Jean but it will be a bunch of people only family will know.
> Her actual birthday is June 16th. This is a warm up or intro.
> 
> Ray.


Oh yes, I forgot about that! Well, by the time the real birthday comes around you'll be an absolute expert at the parking, pouring and pictures!!


----------



## patp

Just a clue as to why I cannot get anything done. I have a suspicion that they move areas and flood an area with workers. I have not seen an Openreach van for months and months. Before that they were everywhere.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Another day of laziness planned for today. We will pop out to the Cotswold Airport (aka the old RAF Kemble) this morning for some brunch at the rather nice café there called AV8. Then we will pop to Tesco to stock up ready for next week. Later maybe a walk or maybe not!


----------



## patp

After a lovely day at GD's 2nd birthday party yesterday I got D&V when we got back to the Air B&B . Chris was fine and we ate the same things so must just have been all the excitement! Still feel a bit fragile 

The plans are to visit the open day at the Rare Breed Farm where we are staying. It was fully booked on line but we have a personal invitation from the organiser and were told to bring the family  If I catch hold of the farm owner I shall bend his ear about getting an Eriskay pony or two. "Rarer than the Giant Panda" looks good on the adverts. Of course if the lurge comes back I might be staying in isolation


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Oh Ray, ask him for any tips to get it sorted please?! The cable is laid from pole to house. All they need to do is connect to the pole and connect to the house. Been waiting a year now :surprise:
> 
> Kev, beautiful though they are they would drive my poor dog nuts!


They live in the woods behind out house and we only see them rarely, see more of the Buzzard TBH, bugger won't pose for a picture though, it must be close to us & fairly tame as it has jesses on it.

Off out later, been housebound all week as Liz has been busy and needed the car, the last two days or so we seem to have been swarmed by the pesky clothes moth, so balls required, luckily only in the lounge so far, zapped dozens of them.


----------



## patp

I am a bit concerned about moths, Kev. We put sheeps' wool insulation in our loft. It has been treated but I am still a bit worried.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Chuck some mothballs up there maybe.


----------



## dghr272

Great birthday meal out and bonus of a great view of Belfast Lough too.

Terry


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are to the FiL's this morning as we have a lot to discuss with him. We will also ned to pop into Cheltenham town centre he wants a new jumper to replace the one that was cut off him by the paramedics and we'll see if he needs any more food as we are leaving the area tomorrow. His future food requirements will need to be sorted by his grandchildren until his car is sorted.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Got to ring docs re screw up (again) with my meds.


----------



## patp

Leaving the Air B&B in Kent for Southampton and the ferry to IOW. Have enjoyed our little stay here. Very quiet with lovely views.


----------



## raynipper

patp said:


> Just a clue as to why I cannot get anything done. I have a suspicion that they move areas and flood an area with workers. I have not seen an Openreach van for months and months. Before that they were everywhere.


Pat, my son said it's unlikely he can do anything but if you can PM me all your contact details he will see if he can do anything.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Doc has rung me and says he cannot understand why a med I've been on for so long would suddenly be cancelled, so he's put it back on my repeat list and ordered it again, and he also said to contact https://www.nhsbsa.nhs.uk/nhs-prescription-services & https://www.nhsbsa.nhs.uk/pharmacies-gp-practices-and-appliance-contractors/payments-and-pricing if I don't get it this time.


----------



## raynipper

I'm getting over yesterdays first of three birthday parties for my wife. 28 family came and devoured all provisions. I was run ragged parking, herding, pouring and general dogs body.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

TBH Ray you put up with a lot more than anyone I know, most people I know don't even bother with birthdays now, we acknowledge it and move on here, if you don't have more than everything you need and can't live with out a card and cake at our ages there are bigger problems, and surely it's been noticed that you are struggling with it all.


----------



## GMJ

I 'spect he enjoys it all really Kev.


----------



## GMJ

I forgot to mention earlier that I'm out on the lash tonight with a friend. It'll be the first time in a pub of an evening for quite some time (years in fact).

My mate is actually the father of a former student of mine whom I worked with in order to get his son through college. His son was (is) a bright and articulate chap and the most ethical student I ever taught however he wasn't the most organised of people hence missed deadlines. I got his father involved (who is a high powered businessman who runs an oil distribution company) and we cornered the lad in a pincer movement [can you do that??] during and after which, we became good friends much to the lad's chagrin.

It'll be beer and curry tonight then


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah, he must be a bit masochistic.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> I was run ragged parking, herding, pouring and general dogs body.
> 
> Ray.


You love it really Ray! Better to be needed than ignored!


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are moving on the stay in Cardiff for 4 nights from today. The plan is that we'll have a couple of days out sightseeing plus another day where Mrs GMJ can go and visit her mother at her residential home. The Cardiff caravan site is very handily placed for the city centre and right next to Bute Park for walks and cycling. Its a municipal site with very friendly folks who run it too.


----------



## raynipper

Pudsey_Bear said:


> TBH Ray you put up with a lot more than anyone I know, most people I know don't even bother with birthdays now, we acknowledge it and move on here, if you don't have more than everything you need and can't live with out a card and cake at our ages there are bigger problems, and surely it's been noticed that you are struggling with it all.


My wifes family are vast and so very close. So they thoroughly enjoy the get togethers and the more the merrier.

Yes in the event it is pleasurable for me to be in the middle of it all but personally the build up is a little anxious.:wink2:

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I know I couldn't do it Ray, Liz would be all over it, but I stay away from family stuff.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Been busier than I thought I would be, what with my back going out a few weeks ago and the van being away for work doing we never got around to cleaning the kitchen, the rest got done the hob, grill, oven and fridge didn't, So I boiled a kettle and got stuck in, it took me about an hour but it's all clean now.

And I dug these out and gave them a bit of spruce up, we bought these for our first van as a treat so they have both lasted well, coffee percerupper went through the dishwasher, as did the cleanable parts of the grinder, surprisingly I could sell the grinder for almost what I paid for it in 2007.


----------



## patp

Had a bit of a bad first night in the hotel. It turned out to be not as nice as we hoped. They gave us a "family" room at the back because I told them I was a bad sleeper. Yes, it is quiet and thank goodness it faces West because the curtains are short and not blackout lined  The floor boards squeak like billyo so that Chris's frequent bathroom trips disturb me. The couple that run it, however, could not be nicer! It is squeaky clean everywhere. Food is good too.
It is a stark reminder of why we bought the fifth wheel. We wanted a separate sleeping area from the lounge area so that my nocturnal wanderings would not disturb Chris. I did manage to read by torchlight last night and dropped off afterwards so that cheered me up.
Poor Georgia had an upset tummy after the ferry ride and I paid the price for ignoring her pacing about in the night.

Beautiful weather today and we have just been for a lovely long cliff top and beach front walk. Starting to unwind


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAnd Relax.


----------



## patp

Am trying  Yes I know I am very trying!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

With what you've had to go through Pat a lesser person might have been really struggling to cope, but you've kept going and with good grace and humour. Trying? No.


----------



## patp

That is very kind Ray. Unfortunately Openreach do not talk to the end customer so I have no contacts. I just have my supplier (BT) who are usually the ones with the most clout. I have escalated the complaint with them and if it does not work I can, apparently, go to Ofcom next. They are not charging me for my non existent line, just £10 per month for both our mobiles (note to self to cancel one of those as Chris uses an old iphone on Vodaphone now). The dongle has been supplied, I assume, free.


----------



## baldlygo

We had our tall dead pine tree felled this morning. Two arrived just gone 9.30 and I asked if they needed anything. They answered no but then added that they would love a cup of tea if the kettle was on. While I was waiting for the kettle to boil Cath yelled I just saw the tree fall over. It surprised her because she thought it was going to fall the other way. Nearly 60ft high but fell inch-perfect in the place the guy told me earlier.


----------



## JanHank

A few trees were felled in the Forrest here yesterday. Many old dead trees and some blown over by the wind a few weeks ago.


----------



## raynipper

patp said:


> That is very kind Ray. Unfortunately Openreach do not talk to the end customer so I have no contacts. I just have my supplier (BT) who are usually the ones with the most clout. I have escalated the complaint with them and if it does not work I can, apparently, go to Ofcom next. They are not charging me for my non existent line, just £10 per month for both our mobiles (note to self to cancel one of those as Chris uses an old iphone on Vodaphone now). The dongle has been supplied, I assume, free.


No Pat I meant can you give me your details for me to pass onto my son?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We moved sites yesterday and are now at the Cardiff Caravan Park which is not at all far from the city centre. Its a decent enough site and all the pitches are fully serviced. The one big downside is that the area is in a 4G blackspot so yesterday I couldn't even get on line. This morning though, presumably given the early hour, I am now getting around 10Mbps speed, so usable. Wifi is free and good down near the reception block so I may wander down there later to use it if I have to. The folks who run the site are great (its a municipal site) so I can sit in the reception and use the net.

Plan for today is that we will be going to visit the National Museum of Welsh Life at St Fagans. I haven't been here for over 35 years so am looking forward to it.

https://museum.wales/stfagans/about/

Entrance is free as is parking for Blue badge holders (normally £6 per day).


----------



## patp

Being without internet at home makes one very aware of "not spots" of which there are many 

Daughter bought me a Reflexology session here on IOW. Trouble is the lady is not allowed to "visit" the hotel  Lots of frantic messaging and the lady has agreed to do it at her house. We will drive out to Wootton Bridge near Ryde for that this afternoon. Other than that just dog walking and chilling


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Being without internet at home makes one very aware of "not spots" of which there are many
> 
> Daughter bought me a Reflexology session here on IOW. Trouble is the lady is not allowed to "visit" the hotel  Lots of frantic messaging and the lady has agreed to do it at her house. We will drive out to Wootton Bridge near Ryde for that this afternoon. Other than that just dog walking and chilling


I'm a bit lost, where are you Pat? I thought you had come across the water.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have to hire a forklift and a low loader today to send off an eBay item I just sold.

1 x Smev hob/sink screw cover, I found seven in the bottom of a drawer in the garage, shame to chuck em away innit.

6 more to go.


----------



## patp

Jan, we are in Isle of Wight so you are right about crossing the water ha ha. Just the wrong bit


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> Being without internet at home makes one very aware of "not spots" of which there are many


Pat, looking for something else I came across this -
https://www.ofcom.org.uk/phones-tel...-and-billing/automatic-compensation-need-know


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a lovely day at the Welsh Life Museum yesterday. It was a bit parky bit no rain which was just as well as it involves walking between structures. If you haven't been it is basically a large rural site walkways and trees etc interspersed with actual buildings that have been taken from their original place in wales and rebuilt in the museum grounds. The idea being that the buildings were saved from demolition; rebuilt; and are accessible showing what life was like at that time. It is all in the grounds of St Fagans Castle...which is a large manor house rather than a castle.

Anyway worth remembering as it's free to get in plus free parking for Blue Badge holders (£6 all day else) and the car park looked well big enough for MH's.

Today we are off to Bridgend so Mrs GMJ can visit her mum at her nursing home. We'll stop for lunch at the Outlet Centre there and then we plan to go to Barry island on the way back to base. I worked on Barry island for 5 summers as a student and haven't been back for yonks, so I'm looking forward to seeing the changes that have been made. I see it on the news occasionally and it looks pretty nice now as they have spent some dosh on it.


----------



## patp

That's interesting Jean. When this all started about a year ago (!) I used to get the odd £25 credited to the account. I then started to refuse to pay the monthly direct debit and that has been going on for some time. Each month that goes by I tell them the direct debit has gone out of my account and they credit it back. I will enquire into this scheme now. The latest news is that if Openreach miss the next appointment I can take the case to Ofcom.

We are off to a Donkey Sanctuary today. Dogs are allowed in so that means we don't have to worry about the length of time we are in there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We need a people sanctuary these days too.

Checking if the fridge is working today, moved it over the drive yesterday to be a bit more level, it lights ok but doesn't cool sometimes, Liz is going to check what we need and load some stuff up, I'm not allowed to help in case I hurt my back again doing something useful, (it's still painful but I'm a bit more mobile once I get moving) going away for one night only to see how I get on with sleeping in the van, if I'm okay well head north, if not, back home, empty the van and sell it, not keen on that


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Moving it raises the front about 3 inchpence enough for the flame to do its job.

Tuggs had one of these and they are really good, save opening the door to see the temp, I prefer it in the fridge but it could go in the freezer, the fridge is better as it tells you that the freezer must be working or the fridge would be warm, I've only set it mid knob, and tomorrow when we set off I'll switch to LPG.

Emptied fresh tank as much as poss then refilled it while the tap was running.

We're hoping that the Blue badge will arrive today, it'll make a big difference to me and Liz.


----------



## dghr272

Cab battery getting reluctant to take a charge, so out with the old and in with the new.
Can’t really complain as removed battery had my purchase receipt in it dated 2013.

Terry


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a nice day yesterday after Mrs GMJ visited her mum. After lunch at Nando's (I am partial to a bit of grilled chicken!) we had a slow drive through the Vale of Glamorgan via Cowbridge and ended up at Barry Island for a walk and a cuppa. I worked 5 summers n the island during my school/student days so it was interesting to reminisce. After than we drove back to site via Penarth to have a look-see there as well.

Today we are off to The Royal Mint near Llantrisant and have booked a tour at 11.00. We've never been so we are looking forward to that (but i doubt that there'll be any free samples though!). After that we are going to head up to Caerphilly castle as neither of us have been there for years. I was born in Caerphilly and if we have time we'll head across to my old village for a snoop around as its only 2 miles from Caerphilly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Setting off today, probably wait til postie has been, hoping for the blue badge but will go without, heading up towards Dumfries area but dunno how far we'll get, might be back tomorrow but hope not, got to be back next Thursday anyway to vote.


----------



## patp

We are going to Yarmouth. Not Great Yarmouth, just Yarmouth. Who knows. it might be great?! Apparently there is a fort there and a castle and the town itself is supposed to be very nice. Our breakfast is so big in the morning that we have not needed lunch so far. Will just find a little tea room or similar. They all seem to be dog friendly. Talking of which our waitress gives us a huge sausage for Georgia every day. We could snack on that if we wanted    Hoping Yarmouth is not too hilly for poor old Chris. Our hotel is not cooking tonight so we will find somewhere for dinner on our way back.


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> I then started to refuse to pay the monthly direct debit and that has been going on for some time. Each month that goes by I tell them the direct debit has gone out of my account and they credit it back.


You obviously haven't cancelled the DD which I think is good - if you cancelled it I think you'd have a weaker case with the authorities... But that's just my guess.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Our washing machine died the other day only 4 years old, rang for a quote but the only part available was the pump, so just been to Currys and bought a new one to be delivered next Friday took out their warranty this time.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sadly no badge, but still going just need to crawl into the shower, just been sorting out our Virgin TV app so I can keep up with any new stuff that we fancy if we still get the channel after downgrading.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We went to The Royal Mint in Llantrisant yesterday which turned out to be a very informative visit. Well worth it if in the area. Not cheap at £15 pp but a free ticket if anyone is a carer.

We then took a drive to my old village for a look around before heading to Caerphilly to go to he castle. When we got there all the parking nearby was full and as Mrs GMJ had walked around in the morning she was a bit pooped so we headed back to base. We drove oer Caerphilly mountain and had an ice cream at the top.

Today we head home after 15 nights away. FiL is doing well so its a weight off our mind.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sat sitting waiting for garage to ring me.


On the plus side we've checked out two WC spots n rejected one as too slopy, and found a new one with a lake view.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

On our way again, £328 lighter, new caliper and pads, I icould have got it done for half that, the garage that di the work recently did it right but missed that one of the pistons was cooked when they pushed it back in.


----------



## HermanHymer

Good news. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ta, not the best start to Lizs birthday though, we have decided to not talk about it.


----------



## HermanHymer

Cheer up, Pudsey,...its done and dusted.!! Crack open the champers and birthday cake. Many happy returns Liz, enjoy yourself with the grumpy git. (wink.wink!)


----------



## HermanHymer

Back to the thread starter. I'm just sitting here, catching up with all you happy souls. Think I'm one of very few on the forum today. Counting sleeps till I can go somewhere. Later when my son gets home from the flying club, I have to compose another explanatory spiel in French for the Minstere de L'interieur so we can get our passports back with the required stamps so we can foxtrot (*****) outta here. Please God!


----------



## HermanHymer

Counting sleeps (13) till I get my 3rd and hopefully last jab in the *** then I'll be able to climb up the moho steps without going "uuuurrrrrgggghhhhh-ooooh-ayayayaya".


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not at all glum, I'm away in the van with Liz on her birthday, weather is okay, back is just about holding up, just went around Sizergh castle, really nice, had lunch here, really nice, just having a coffee, then looking to see what delight we can find to spend the night.


----------



## jiwawa

HermanHymer said:


> Counting sleeps (13) till I get my 3rd and hopefully last jab in the *** then I'll be able to climb up the moho steps without going "uuuurrrrrgggghhhhh-ooooh-ayayayaya".


Hopefully your pain has eased a lot Viv?


----------



## patp

Drove over to Alum Bay and The Needles. What a rip off! As it was uphill to walk to The Needles, having paid £6 to park in their car park, we then paid £11 return for us to use the open top bus. No toilets and very little to see there so we walked back down again. Very commercialised set of shops so we drove off to find a family run cafe for tea and cake. 
Weather is being very kind so we have been having pit stops in various places as we drive around the island. We don't see many motorhomes but it is great here for doing a coastal tour with fantastic views of the sea all around. Some roads are not for the faint hearted as they can be very narrow and it is a very hilly island.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We got back home yesterday late morning, with no dramas. I spent the bulk of the afternoon emptying the MH and giving it a good clean including the insides of the windows which we hadn't done for a while.

I filled the MH up with diesel at Morrison's Carmarthen on the way home yesterday. It was £1.749ppl and resulted in the biggest amount I have ever paid for fuel: £114 to fill up :surprise:

Off food shopping today in Carmarthen and then it'll be catching up on the post and reading the Sunday paper with some rugby on the telly later.


----------



## raynipper

Yes I filled the car at €106.00!! Crazy when the pension is only 2% extra.

Still trying to decipher the assembly of the new shower cubicle again. It's taken me days and I'm even more confused than when I started. Might have to take a trip into Cherbourg to try and find an actual display model I can examine. https://www.amazon.fr/Aurlane-CAB138-Cabine-Douche-Noir/dp/B01M3VN0SK

Somehow the 'frosting' on mine is on the inside and the door opens inwards. So something is wrong. But I have another week on my own before 'help' arrives.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not been informed yet


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are off into Carmarthen this morning to take our ebikes into Halfords for their annual service. When we got them we took out the Silver Service package which lasts for 3 years. I was happy to look after the 'traditional' parts of the bikes myself but it covers any battery or electric motor issues as well...which could be expensive and beyond my experience.

Aside rom that nowt else planned. I expect we'll have a walk in the afternoon.


----------



## patp

We had a lovely day at the IOW Donkey Sanctuary Open Day yesterday. It was a bit drizzly but they put on some lovely displays from various organisations on the island. There was a Gundog Display and display, by a driving pony, around cones etc. Some naughty agility dogs gave a display too. Always much more fun when they are naughty  I had a chat with the team leader afterwards as she had several dogs in the display with health issues. They just design the course around the dog's ability or disability.

Today we are off to find some dog friendly beaches as it is 1st May so the local ones are forbidden to dogs. You never see anyone other than dog walkers on them but, hey, let's shut them anyway. Hotel is not cooking today as we are the sole occupants, so we will need to find somewhere to eat later on.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We've had no signal all night, now suddenly we have 4G, weird, off to Cullen Castle this morning, parked in a really lovely spot last night, watched the sun go down over Arran, lots of black clouds with red streaming through took pics but they never really capture the scene.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just at a Dobbies garden centre cafe near Ayr, been to Culzein Castle, lovely place but had to get management to start thinking about disabled, 1/2 miles walk now to Castle from disabled carpark no volunteer driver for the bus, wheelchair is a £5 donation, I don't think so, so I rang management and drove the Moho right up to the Castle door.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nearly stayed here Stinchar Bridge

https://maps.app.goo.gl/CF5aB3rpZGXQwRmNA tonight, good spot but er indoors wants to watch snooker on her phone  and no 4G, so moved on a bit and found a lovely rolling Moor with 4G, a forest, Bridge and a babbling Brook starting back home tomorrow.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just sat reading a Jimmy Stewart biography and waiting for our tea to cook, and we can hear a Cuckoo, never heard one until a few years ago up here somewhere and they were everywhere not heard another until just now, which is great as we haven't seen or heard much wildlife this trip.


----------



## raynipper

Heard Cuckoo at least 3 weeks ago and happy it's cry is waning now. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

I am cooking a brunch for us today as Mrs GMJ has an appointment at lunchtime in Llandovery. After that I am hoping to mow the lawns as they are a bit wild after being away recently. 

I managed 1.5 hours in the garden yesterday so I could fill the green bin which is being collected today. I haven't even touched the sides on the garden but hopefully an hour/two here and there will start to make a dent on it.


----------



## raynipper

I'm still fighting with this annoying and confusing shower cubicle we bought. It's now in part assembled by dismantling all panels and turning them so the graphics is now on the outside. But the door and frame seem to have been again assembled incorrectly to make the door open inwards. So I'm plucking up the courage to again dismantle the whole frame and glass panels to enable graphics on the outside and door to open outwards. 
It's been driving me to distraction for literally days now as the lack of info from the manufacturers and online. This is it.!!!!






As for the garden it's awaiting my wife's return on thursday.0

Ray.


----------



## patp

Hoping to go into Newport on the bus. I hope it is flat (ish) because Chris can hardly walk anywhere now due to his breathing. He was diagnosed with a chest infection just before we left. Not sure if the ab's are working or whether he will need more/stronger ones. He really needs to see his consultant again but that, considering Covid affects the lungs, is not very likely. Toying with the idea of renting one of the electric scooters we see scattered about over here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Waked up late at 8.10 today, been persisting down most of the night, we keep getting a very loud noise in the van sound like a large bird landing and jumping about, but its not that, I did a 3 minute recording of it which I'll post when we get home don't know how on the phone, when stood at the open drivers door it sounds to be under the wing or dash, but if you go inside the van it seems like it's over head, its very loud, it's happened 3 or 4 times this morning already.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wandering back down home for tomorrow, taken the metal bridge road to avoid the M6, found a truck service garage, £110.09 @£1.70.09 per litre, hope it does drop like a stone before we get to use it.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

I forgot to post this earlier!

I am going to mow the lawn this morning [now Done]despite the fact that we had some rain yesterday. It's really long as we were away for 3 weeks recently. This afternoon I have a Dr's appointment in Llandeilo.


----------



## raynipper

I think I have beat you today G. Just once maybe.

Hearing aid shop to get new tubes fitted to aids. Back home via shop for some basics. Coffee morning with a dozen members. Lunch and then off to a renewing of vows on local beach as she has many medical problems and they are getting worse and the prospect is not good. 35 friends watched the 'service' relayed over phone and speaker on beach. Then back to local hostelry/restaurant for drinks and sandwiches.
Filling up with fuel on way home to mow two lawns and water 130 pots.
Now just time to clean all the sanitary wear sinks and taps for my wife's arrival early tomorrow am.
Might find time to cook something for dinner but at the moment only have eyes for some red wine.

Shower cubicle on hold until higher authority realises the problem. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Yes Ray. I wrote it out but forgot to hit Reply! D'oh...


----------



## dghr272

Settling in day at Spanish hotel, surprise wedding anniversary prezzie for the better half. Sunshine limited but still very pleasant. Down the coast a bit from our normal stomping ground with the MH.

First outing with our new Irish Passports, those with Brexit land passports all queuing and getting stamped by border officials.

All COVIDCerts also checked once through passport control.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa

That'll be strange being in a hotel Terry. Enjoy!


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Gardening for me this morning before we go into Llandeilo as Mrs GMJ is having her hair done today. More gardening when we get back then. It seems like painting the Forth bridge with our garden: I'll get as much done as possible and then we go away in the MH to come back to a jungle again!


----------



## raynipper

Personally I could do without a garden for those same reasons G. But it's my wifes life and pleasure apart from the aches and pains.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

It is a chore Ray however it's quite relaxing when doing it and gives me a great feeling of satisfaction when done (and it looks really nice). It's just the bloody weeding that's all: takes bloody hours and then we go away and I have to start all over again!


----------



## patp

We had a trip to A&E in Newport IOW yesterday. Chris had been complaining of breathlessness for a while. Doc gave him antibiotics but they were finished. He also had pain in the left upper chest (yes I know!). Eventually decided to go to a walk in clinic here about it. Doctor sent him to A&E. Apart from the usual wait it was excellent care. All the usual tests and resting on a bed connected up to all the gadgets etc. Chest x ray which gave the doc a surprise as his Asbestosis was not on his notes (I think they ran out of room!) Lots of check ins by various clinicians. Decision was that it is Angina. Prescribed the Spray which doesn't seem to make any difference. Will follow it up when we get home. The owner of the hotel phoned us because we were later back than usual. How nice was that?!

Obviously a lazy day today. Not that we do much now anyway. Just a drive to somewhere pleasant. I walk the dog and Chris reads the paper.


----------



## GMJ

I don't press the 'like' button on some of your posts Pat regarding Chris' health for obvious reasons but I hope things work out for you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> We had a trip to A&E in Newport IOW yesterday. Chris had been complaining of breathlessness for a while. Doc gave him antibiotics but they were finished. He also had pain in the left upper chest (yes I know!). Eventually decided to go to a walk in clinic here about it. Doctor sent him to A&E. Apart from the usual wait it was excellent care. All the usual tests and resting on a bed connected up to all the gadgets etc. Chest x ray which gave the doc a surprise as his Asbestosis was not on his notes (I think they ran out of room!) Lots of check ins by various clinicians. Decision was that it is Angina. Prescribed the Spray which doesn't seem to make any difference. Will follow it up when we get home. The owner of the hotel phoned us because we were later back than usual. How nice was that?!
> 
> Obviously a lazy day today. Not that we do much now anyway. Just a drive to somewhere pleasant. I walk the dog and Chris reads the paper.


Sorry to hear this Pat, hopefully, it's just a delayed reaction from him overdoing it and now the stupid boy will behave himself, I'm just as bad, I do pace myself but for someone ten years younger.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We got back about a cup of tea ago, had a good trip away apart from the new caliper requirement.

We did 568 miles mostly D&G area, some Cumbumbria and Northumberland, last two days around Teesdale, loverly area, I waited with my foot against the drivers door for father 'O' Hooligan to come by on his moped but he must have chickened out.


----------



## GMJ

GOOD NEWS....

Mrs GMJ said to turn the heating off at home for the summer









Although we haven't quite relinquished the winter duvet on our bed yet!


----------



## patp

That's what a thermostat is for. It turns the heating off when the weather warms up!

Thanks for all the good wishes. Not sure they have got to the bottom of his problem as he is still really breathless at times. GP at home has ordered an x ray so will follow it up from there.

Just been pootling about today. We were supposed to go to a craft centre but by the time we had finished breakfast, driven to a dog walking place, walked the dog (me) then read the papers we decided it was too late to go there. We did, however, spend a pleasant hour or two at an IOW vineyard


----------



## jiwawa

Gosh Pat, I hope Chris feels better tomorrow. When is it you're home again? It's good to hear of the excellent care. I was going to say tell him to take it easy but it sounds like he's doing that! Enjoy the rest of your stay.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

I think Mrs GMJ has an appointment this morning which I will drive her too but aside from that very little planned. If the weather holds I'll get in the garden. I managed around 2 hours yesterday afternoon which barely makes a dent tbh.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> That's what a thermostat is for. It turns the heating off when the weather warms up!


Yes ordinarily but on ours the boiler periodically fires up if the heating is on constant never mind the temperature. Neither I nor the plumber knows why but it may be due to the fact that the boiler is so far away from the house. anyway, as such, it needs turning off to conserve oil in the summer.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Plan is to do as little as possible today and rest, then maybe clean the van tomorrow outside then I can move it so there is room for the car, but the weather is a bit yuk so might not happen.


----------



## patp

Going to find a car hand wash to clean off all the seagull sh** first, then, hopefully, after a dog walk, on to a craft centre. 

It occurred to me this morning that, franked, post cards are pretty rare nowadays. I am, therefore, going to find one, take out a mortgage and put a stamp on it, then post it to our daughter to give to gdaughter to keep. I have one they sent to me. I know there are collectors so who knows in 50 years how much it will be worth?


----------



## jiwawa

I send the grandchildren postcards when I'm away. I've stopped going to the PO for stamps cos they just use some printed label whereas the tabac will sell you a proper stamp.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Busy day today: House cleaning first thing followed exercises then giving the MH a wash. This afternoon I'll do some batch cooking before catching some rugby on the telly.


----------



## patp

Nothing planned except that we have booked a table at a little cliff top bar restaurant. We failed to get a table yesterday when we turned up at 6pm and so ended up in an awful place full of extremely loud people on a works night out 
Will do our usual of buying the papers and heading for nice cliff top bit of free parking that is mostly fenced for Georgia to have a good run.


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> Morning all
> 
> Busy day today: House cleaning first thing followed exercises then giving the MH a wash. This afternoon I'll do some batch cooking before catching some rugby on the telly.


I hope we do meet up en route Graham then you can give my MH a wash as you pass!


----------



## GMJ

jiwawa said:


> I hope we do meet up en route Graham then you can give my MH a wash as you pass!


In your dreams...


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Head sharpening for me first thing then I'm off into Carmarthen food shopping. After that I'll wash the car before settling down for an afternoon of Sunday papers; rugby on the telly; and a roast dinner later.


----------



## patp

Same as yesterday here. Dog walking on the downs followed by reading the papers before we decide what else we want to do. We had a lovely meal in the cliff top little restaurant, yesterday, with glorious sea views. Chris made it there ok, as it is only accessible on foot, so it was a little celebration too.
Our hotel owners have their accountant staying this weekend and so are cooking Sunday Lunch to which we are invited  Michelle is an excellent cook having been catering manager at places like the Royal College of Obstetricians. Michelle is brilliant at hospitality so they make a great team. It is not lunch but dinner, really, at 6.30 so we will do some packing before hand ready for our early exit tomorrow.


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> jiwawa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we do meet up en route Graham then you can give my MH a wash as you pass!
> 
> 
> 
> In your dreams...
Click to expand...

Had my tail-end stuck in the greenery last night so just checked before I drove off - managed to dislodge half a dozen little slugs.

In the same vein, I've just put out what I think is the 14th of these horrible bugs. And I think I told Jan that they don't fly - not quite true. They can, at least very short distances like 1 part of the window to another, but they tend not to.


----------



## raynipper

We ended up with a couple of mice in our RV when we backed into the shrubbery Jean.
Getting rid of them was a pantomime between us.

I did buy an old 36ft RV in Kent that had seen better days. The owner let his daughters use it as changing room where they kept horses. The RV never moved out of the field for a few years and rodents burrowed into all the floor and fridge insulation, birds and bugs nested in every orifice, roof seals went and allowed mushrooms to grow, every bit of rubber perished, but the engine started and I drove it home with bits dropping off along the way.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Spent most of today repairing things.
Finished off shower by repositioning door hinges and handle. 
We have various lights and a fountain pump on remotes. But as the pump was accidently switched on a few days ago it burnt out the remote slave. So as we have various slaves I hoped to be able to cannibalise off another trio. Nope and another slave on another remote is now almost useless as you have to position the remote about 12" away before it activates. But as they are all about 20 years old not complaining.

So dig out the new sets of spares and now two new sets of three slaves on nice new remotes. Six lights and the serviced fountain pump all working as should.

We are both happy bunnies again and productive day.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You know how to live Ray


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> We have various lights and a fountain pump on . But as the pump was accidently switched on a few days ago it burnt out the remote slave. So as we have various slaves I hoped to be able to cannibalise off another trio. Nope and another slave on another remote is now almost useless as you have to position the remote about 12" away before it activates. But as they are all about 20 years old not complaining.
> 
> So dig out the new sets of spares and now two new sets of three slaves on nice new remotes. Six lights and the serviced fountain pump all working as should.
> 
> Ray.


I have no idea what you're talking about Ray!!


----------



## raynipper

Remind me to explain in great detail the next time you stop over Jean.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Plugging in the MH and packing it today ready for the off tomorrow. Later this morning I'll mow the lawns again but at their lower cut level for the summer. This afternoon Mrs GMJ has a hospital appointment so I'll take her to that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I bet you're already looking forward to coming back to all that mowing and weeding n cleaning, not in the least bit jealous though mate


----------



## GMJ

It'll be a jungle when we get back Kev but the good news is I think we are only back for a week before going off for another 3 weeks, so there will only be so much I can do in that time


----------



## patp

jiwawa said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about Ray!!


He has some remote slaves Jean 

Up early and off to the ferry home. Had a last check for Georgia's harness which she managed to lose yesterday. We were leaving the little restaurant when we witnessed an elderly lady fall into tall hedge. I rushed to help get her out which we managed to do. When all the kerfuffle died down Georgia appeared minus her harness. Now it must be in that hedge somewhere but I am blowed if we can see it. Mind you if it was buried deep, which it must be, I doubt we could retrieve it


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> He has some remote slaves Jean
> 
> (


He's that old he can remember slavery >


----------



## raynipper

It's still rife, slavery even today.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tis for you it seems.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> It's still rife, slavery even today.
> 
> Ray.


Yep as Kev says, especially at _Chez Nipper_ :grin2:


----------



## raynipper

I have the shackle marks to prove it G.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Remind me to explain in great detail the next time you stop over Jean.
> 
> Ray.


I might beg you to pass on that Ray! 


patp said:


> He has some remote slaves Jean


I think Prue might have something to say about that! Unless, of course, they can be pressed into service in the garden!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Aha!! first up best dressed, beat the Welsh energizer bunny, plans are to wash the van today, the fancy foam stuff arrived yesterday.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Just have to put the fridge food in the MH and we are then away today. First stop is at Cirencester for the night. Our lad is working in London today so we can't meet up with him tonight, which is a shame.

Kev - let us know how you get on with that foam and whether it does the clean or not.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I will of course report back on how it goes, I might even take a picture if it foams up nicely, normally if the van gets washed twice a year it's lucky, but of course, it's really hard work if baked on, so I hope this will make it easier on me, I do have a proper car washing brush, so I'll foam it agitate it then wash it off, the finish is a bit ****e anyway so I'm not expecting much, it could do with a professional valet, but £200 + is OTT as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## GMJ

I'm confused now: if you are using a car washing brush then why buy the foam Kev? Surely if you are going to use a brush, that's just the same as using a bucket of soapy water then with common or garden car wash stuff in it, isn't it?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No, it's a foam designed to loosen the dirt, an energizer bunny like you can't understand the effort someone like me just doesn't have, and the foam is designed to take some of the effort out, and it's also cheaper than car stuff too.


----------



## GMJ

I know what it is Kev but it is designed to be a pre treatment prior to doing a hand wash. Like here...

https://www.autofinesse.com/en/blog/guides/how-to-use-snow-foam

It lifts/loosens surface stuff but in my experience not any ingrained stuff. I have never heard of it being used as an 'only' wash so I'll be interested to see how it goes. As you were using a brush I couldn't see any difference in effort to using a brush with common or garden car cleaning fluid but I'll be interested to hear if you think it takes you less effort. My gut feel is that if you sprayed the MH just with water first this would loosen any dirt (I always pre spray my car to get rid of surface stuff and loosen anything else before hand washing it)

Re price - can I ask where you got it from? as Halfords have it at around £15/2.5litres but turtle was car shampoo at £12 for 5 litres.

Genuinely interested: It'd be great if you get the results as it may be a new technique for all of us as there is no doubt it is hard work washing a MH.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QJ4AKHO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## GMJ

Good price but I'll raise you a....

https://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/car-shampoo/turtle-wax-snow-foam-5l-835337.html

or even a...

https://www.halfords.com/motoring/c...e-wax-zip-wax-car-wash-and-wax-5l-680025.html

Tbh if you get the effect you are after in terms of energy/graft used that would be great.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Basically if I could get someone to come and wash it for £20 I'd be happy with that.


----------



## patp

Arrived home to find new floor coverings in the in hall, kitchen and utility. Look really nice  I will try to take a photo of the Flotex in the kitchen because even though we knew we had ordered Flotex it looks just like quarry tiles when you first walk in the door. The non slip stuff in the utility room looks good too. The hall carpet was upgraded by the shop to a higher grade and it is really soft underfoot. Makes the other rooms seem a bit cheap now even though they weren't! 

Poor old Chris is really suffering with his breathing. 20 or 30 paces sees him having to stop and rest. The hospital dropped the ball there. They ruled out a heart attack but did not treat his breathing problem. He, of course, is being stubborn and saying there is nothing that can be done until his chest x ray comes through. That was in the post and is for tomorrow. My argument is that an x ray does not treat the problem which will still be there and, possibly, getting worse.

Will do a bit of nagging when he gets up.

Re installing all the appliances is on the agenda today. They had to come out to facilitate the floor coverings. Loads of washing to do


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sounds like a trip to A&E to me Pat, don't mess about you only have the one Chris, and don't take no for an answer, been there and know the feeling, he needs urgent medical attention, I might even suggest 999 and don't give him the choice.


----------



## raynipper

Is Chris on Oxygen Pat?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

kreem Krakered now, done one side and the back, I had to stop heart racing and hurty all over, might go back out later but it looks to have done a fair job in about 30 minutes, the pressure washer wasn't picking it up properly so not much foam and the sun was on it already, but it's clean enough for a one eyed bear, a blind man would be happy to see it.

Good shot of the NS headlamp too, step came up like new as they were always grubby before, and it cleaned most of the black streaks over the NS cab door, all the rainwater pours down there.


----------



## patp

Good job Kev!

Chris is back from the doctors. They say he has water retention so he is to go on tablets for that. More antibiotics. Blood tests booked. He was seen by a group of students so he had a good time being fussed over 

He is not on oxygen and up until now has been able to do most things as long as he took his time. I had enough trouble getting him to go to the doctors' so he would not entertain hospital while he was still upright and breathing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oh right sounds just Like Liz, dead but the bugger won't lie down.
ok, I suppose you could just dial 999 next time and say nothing til they knock on the door, he won't be best pleased, but they will assess him better than a GP, and have all the gear if it's needed, Liz did it with me a few years ago as I was struggling to breathe they said panic attack so I blamed her.


----------



## patp

Funnily enough it was a paramedic that sent him to A&E on the IOW. He does triage at the doctor's surgery. Hoping the water tablets work as well as they did last time. Mind you that in itself is a bit worrying because it means the heart is not working efficiently. Let's hope that it is the chest infection at the root of it all.

I think we all get a bit cantankerous as we get older don't we?


----------



## raynipper

Is 'cantankerous' another word for 'sceptical' Pat?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Funnily enough it was a paramedic that sent him to A&E on the IOW. He does triage at the doctor's surgery. Hoping the water tablets work as well as they did last time. Mind you that in itself is a bit worrying because it means the heart is not working efficiently. Let's hope that it is the chest infection at the root of it all.
> 
> I think we all get a bit cantankerous as we get older don't we?


Hmph, speak for yourself you ole tart > >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Is 'cantankerous' another word for 'sceptical' Pat?
> 
> Ray.


Oh heck, the buggers found the thesaurus icon now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Right had me nana sarnies so I'll go see how far I get with the van, and if my arms are still attached, I'll perhaps vacuum the lounge and bedroom.

By the way update on my back, it's still fooked, but I am moving freely and it didn't stop me too much when we went away, I just need to avoid lifting and bending so I need to find taller sheeps.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No Llamas and Alpacas are no better they can turn round and spit at ya, and with that long neck possibly bite you where no bear likes to be bitten, well not too hard anyway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

All done now, bonnet could do with a paint job, might see if I can find my old spray gun and paint it sliver.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> All done now, bonnet could do with a paint job, might see if I can find my old spray gun and paint it sliver.


You happy with it mate?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Very, with more effort I might have gotten rid of the dark lines below windows, but maybe next time.


----------



## GMJ

...and in terms of your energy expended? Much better?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have to say yes as washing by hand would take me all day as my OCD would kick in and I'd have the electric toothbrush out, and after that, I'd need to polish it too, then I'd do the internals of the door and door frames, then the windows n dash and it just becomes a chore, I still do them but usually while we're away as a bit of activity, Liz does nothing with the van, other than cooking and cleaning the shower/loo, and filling it with stuff she won't wear as we would have the wrong weather


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've looked a bit more into it and I thought the pipe which is in the base was to pick up the foam liquid, but you need a snow foam lance adaptor, so I just bought this, I imagine it'll use more of the stuff, but if it does a better job I'm happy, so over to you Grumpy.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/144086019912?hash=item218c322f48:g:q3sAAOSwO3RhpJM6


----------



## GMJ

I'm not grumpy matey but I am interested to see if what you do saves time/energy as washing a MH is a right royal PITA so if it works for you it may be worth repeating...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It didn't get 100 of the files off but that could be down to not enough foam or effort Grumps > > so I'll check the foam output on the car which has only been washed twice since we got it, £3 is £3 mate, although I think I may have chucked a sponge at it last year sometime, maybe, shiny stuff goes missing round here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Looks like he's sleeping in again > peeing down here, but if it warms up I'll do the vacuuming and also get in the van and see what mischief I can do today.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We stayed the night in Cirencester and had a clear run down yesterday. I had to walk into town to get some € from the PO when we got here as the bureau de change was closed at Tesco. Normally I would have picked them up at home but it was also closed on Sunday and, despite saying that it was open on Monday at Tesco, Carmarthen...it wasn't! A bit annoying as I find their rate to be quite competitive plus they also do the € coins too, which I find useful.

Anyway nowt else to report. temps got up to 19 degrees with a couple of showers e route and it is raining now too but forecast to be dry when we get to Kent later.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Remind me where you're bound again? and of course hope all goes well with van and contents.


































Ohh, that hurt.


----------



## GMJ

South of France matey. Whole trip will be 36 nights. It'll be nice to chase some sun and hopefully dry weather too!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hope it keeps fine for you, not every day of course, but one or two > >


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Hope it keeps fine for you, not every day of course, but one or two > >


Tool >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Torque wrench.


----------



## GMJ

I was thinking more like a (cheeky) monkey wrench


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I almost wrote, talk wench.


----------



## patp

Looks like a trip to the vet's with Georgia now! She is walking like a fifteen year old dog for some reason. My guess is her back but could be abdo pain?  Started yesterday evening. At least it is not a Sunday.

Shopping and more washing.


----------



## raynipper

Dropped off Tiguan for new windscreen. Been to insurance to claim €60 back for low kms. Big shop at Lidl with more wine. Now grab a quick cuppa Tea before heading off to a group coffee morning in Barneville. Then mowing this afternoon before picking up Tiguan about 16.30. 
All go again.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Vet thinks it is hips or spine  Strong painkilling injection given. Rest, which isn't difficult at the moment as she is so uncomfortable, and more oral painkillers. If it doesn't resolve then x rays etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Vet thinks it is hips or spine  Strong painkilling injection given. Rest, which isn't difficult at the moment as she is so uncomfortable, and more oral painkillers. If it doesn't resolve then x rays etc.


If you have insurance or can afford it this might be the way to go, we watch him on TV and what he can do is remarkable.

https://www.fitzpatrickreferrals.co.uk/clinicians/noel-fitzpatrick/


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a clear enough run down to Folkestone yesterday. It rained most of the way but stopped when we got to site. Very windy here though until later in the evening. The ferry pitches at the site (Black Horse C&MC site) are quite full, perhaps the busiest we have seen it. e were going to go to the pun across the road for tea however we cancelled that as there was a F&C van on site last night: very nice it was too.

Crossing is at 10.20 this morning.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Morning your Gness, hope the crossing is calm.


----------



## GMJ

Should be mate - its the tunnel!


----------



## patp

Georgia is much more comfortable on the pain killers. She has to take it easy though. Now I have two of them to keep on a tight lead  I watch Noel Fitzpatrick, too, Kev. I have also read his book about is life. A good read. Georgia is insured but some insurance companies are putting clauses in about which referral practice you can use. As I am with Pet Plan I am sure we would, if necessary, be allowed to go to him. Not anywhere near that stage yet though.

Lots on today so short, toilet, walks for Georgia will help me out. Willow fencing man is starting our new fence today. He came the other day to lay all his last year willow in our pond to soften it up. Chris borrowed Mark's digger (I know!) to dig away some of the crushed concrete hardcore where the fence is going to go.
Today he has an appointment for blood tests at the GP practice then and an x ray appointment at the hospital.

Biggest news of all, though, is that Openreach are due to come and connect us up!!! I had an email promising it, which I filed with all the others, but an actual engineer turned up yesterday! Of course Chris offered to help him draw the fibre cable through the ducting to save the bloke trotting up and down the drive when the coil snagged. Cue clutching on the sink gasping for breath which is where I found him


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We got the book, but I found it hard work so gave it to Liz, she's not looked at it yet though.

I don't know Chris other than from your comments, but he sounds like he's pushing himself to get it finished and not doing himself any good at all.


----------



## patp

He grew up in a household where "not being lazy" was a mantra.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Getting hard to comment without it coming across as rude or something Pat, which I reserve for you know who > > but I'd not want to read a post where the worst happens, but fear it is on the way if he doesn't start taking it seriously and take a back seat and let those who are supposed to do the work get on with it, Sadly I'm stupid and if fit enough would be doing the same so pot calling kettle black really.


----------



## patp

I do what I can and reserve my "Oi!" for the really stupid behaviour. Sitting in the digger is not so bad but wrestling with coiled cable is silly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz would stop talking to me if I did things beyond me, I did the lounge and kitchen yesterday and got a right bollocking, but I'm better at cleaning than her, and find it more stressful to have her do it, so which is worserer? She says the vac is too heavy I say it's on wheels so I'm only holding it really, lifting and bending is my leave it alone, but she's not much better than me and I'm "supposed" to be the man of the house, we have a Yorkshire stone patio in front of the house which needs a lot of work, full of weeds and the cement is all buggered, it needs weeding and the old cement cleaning out then repointing, I can get it done for £150, but the tight Yorkshire tart seems to think she can do it.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a clear run across northern France yesterday and arrived at site at around 2.15. We are staying near the town of Laon. We managed to get an earlier crossing at 9.50 rather than our scheduled one at 10.20. Weather was glorious all the way so we sat outside when we got o site. It was around 21/22 degrees and warm and sunny.

The site is called Camping la Chenaie if anyone is interested. We have stayed here before. A useful place at only 18€ on the ACSI scheme. Huge pitches. Paid for wifi so I am using data from my hotspot. I managed to blag 50Gig for free for me and 20Gig for free for Mrs G, off EE before we came away so I'll use that instead where it isn't free on any site we stay at.

https://camping-aisne.fr/

Today we have run across to a campsite near Thonnance les Moulins. Weather looks to be set fair again too.


----------



## patp

The willow weave fencing man is back again today. He is a real craftsman and loves his job but he also loves a chat  He lives alone and works alone so I suppose it is to be expected. Fascinating to see him work. The whole fence is built in situ. He bangs scaffold poles into the ground first at a couple of metres apart. Then the hazel rods are banged in along the same line. The willow fronds are then woven between all of those uprights. The scaffold poles will be invisible but are necessary to give the fence good strength. He is making it so that we have a panel that can be taken out to give us access to the garden should we need to get a machine in. The panel will blend in but can be removed if needed.

Chris has a doctor's appointment this morning. The frusemide does not seem to have helped so that seems to rule out fluid retention. The new antibiotics now need to be started. I drove him to his x ray at the hospital yesterday and, Lord above me, he did not argue! This makes me worry even more.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Maybe he's starting to realise the S on his shirt does not mean Superman.

Answers on a postcard for the actual meaning.


----------



## patp

It is hard, though, to stop being who you are isn't it. Chris is known to be Mr Fixit and enjoys doing things and fixing things for other people. He has already had to accept us getting workmen in to do jobs that he would normally do. He glows when people ask him to help and he is able to do something for them. It's tough to stand on the sidelines.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes it is, I'm (was) good at making and mending, and now I'm Mr Feck it, pay someone else to do it.


----------



## raynipper

I'm going to try and delve into the myriad of forms on the Gov website to pre-empt the Pensions Service sending out our 'Life Forms' just after we leave for Portugal in Dec. This could take all day and we have a dinner later.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've spent half of the morning going back and forth with some T wat in China, I bought a wooden kinetic wall hanger as I'd seen some and thought I'll try a cheap one, the idea is you build it up and hang it on the wall give it a spin and it can run for quite a while, this thing arrives yesterday, so I open it up, and no screws, and some of the laser cut parts are actually broken, so I have glue so carried on putting it together, it has two sealed bearings so I expected it to work okay once glued, I used superglue as it's done in seconds, put it all together gave it a spin and if I got 2 seconds I'd be surprised so I look to see if I'd done it wrong even though there are only really 4 parts to it and I'm ok with my paws, nope all correct, just crap, so I contacted the seller and said what I thought of the item and left it, this morning they offer me £5 in compensation which I told them was not acceptable, later they up it to £10, so I said I wanted a full refund, they said we need pictures, so I sent one, I just got a full refund.


Anyone need a bit of kindling?


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a run across northern France avoiding tolls and motorways yesterday, The sat nav said it was only around half hour longer so as we were in no particular rush we did it as it is so much nicer than blatting down a motorway. We stopped at a Carrefour for some provisions as well so from tonight, I'm on French 'cooking' lager instead of beer from home.

For anyone who is interested we are staying at this site...

https://www.laforgedesaintemarie.com/en/

We have stayed before. Is well appointed with a resto, lake and swimming pool; large pitches again and only 18€ with the ACSI card. Really good value for this site. The site appears to be quiet (like yesterdays place) which suits us fine. We have a pitch next to the lake so sat out yesterday afternoon reading with a background noise of bullfrogs being vey noisy!

We are off to Gerardmer in the Vosges today and will hopefully be staying at an aire there.


----------



## patp

How was your experience entering Europe zone Graham. Are they inspecting vans for contraband?


----------



## GMJ

No Pat.

Usual speedy passport check at the UK exit point at the tunnel followed by a gas check. Then straight through the French customs with barely a glance tbh.


----------



## patp

Chris is feeling like he needs to get out. We promised ourselves new phones when we were rested enough to think properly so we are going out to look at options. We feel we need the support of a shop to explain things. Only getting cheap second hand ones. Might take a look at some new dining room furniture while we are out.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think you'd get better ongoing support from us Pat.

Right this T wat on eBay has really been pressing my button over this return, saying he's not had pictures sending messages with various offers even though I was fully refunded yesterday, I have two messages this morning so I've reported the bugger to eBay for harassing messages.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just got the reply from ebay.

你好 (),感謝你提交檢舉。我們已收到並正在調查。

完成審查後，我們會在必要的情況下採取行動。我們致力為所有顧客建立安全而公平的交易平台，並嚴正處理任何違反規定或政策的行為。面對違反規定或政策的情況，我們可能會採取某些行動，包括：

- 結束或取消刊登物品
- 在搜尋結果中隱藏或降低刊登物品的排名
- 降低賣家的表現評級
- 限制或凍結帳戶

由於此項調查的敏感性和保密性質，我們無法向你披露調查結果或我們可能對帳戶持有人以外其他人士所採取的任何應對行動。你毋需再就此事聯絡我們，因為我們無法向你提供進一步詳情。

你可在以下連結找到更多有關規則與政策的資訊：
www.ebay.com.hk/help/policies/default/ebay-rules-policies?id=4205 
謝謝,

eBay 客服中心

eBay Document ID: 117957156002


----------



## raynipper

Ah ha ha ha. 
Personally I have found Chinese sellers more than willing to haggle or reimburse. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This one just kept offering me money off, either refund me or don't but don't insult me when I've told you the item is crap.


----------



## raynipper

Just tried to buy a door draft excluder strip with free postage to UK but £7 postage to France? So forget that.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Seems fair to me, if I bought something from France, free would be nice but unlikely.


----------



## raynipper

No from China Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Stupid, France is more nearerer.


Tell them if they do it the same postage as to the UK you'll buy one.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Yesterday we had a really nice drive across country (no MWays or tolls) and reached our first 'destination' on this trip. We payed 1.879€ for fuel en route.

We spent the night on an aire in the town of Gerardmer in the Vosges area. It's a special place for us so we come here whenever we can. The aire is basically a large car park but is free for blue badge holders (7€ otherwise). It has rubbish disposal and toilets plus there is grey water disposal around 200m down the road from it, along with fresh water (at 2€ per 100litres). It is just off the town centre and only 5 minutes walk to the lake, so dead handy.

The weather was very warm yesterday at around 23 degrees and sunny so we had a walk down to the lake for an ice cream. It was quite busy everywhere - in fact the busiest we have probably seen it. In the evening we ate out at a restaurant that we always use. Lovely.

Today we head to Besancon.


----------



## raynipper

Another 6 hour lunch today. Whew.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Went to John Lewis in the end, yesterday, and bought a new Apple SE. Chris has an old one that a friend gave him and I find it more intuitive to use than the Motorola that daughter gave me. It has a button on the bottom that just takes you back to the home page when you get in a muddle. I just cannot get on with this swipey screen thingy. It is small which is what I wanted. Am now going to change to O2 because the EE that BT are on is rubbish around here. Have charged it overnight. Might start a new thread on how to get on to O2 if I get in a muddle. Of course I can also get Apple support or go to the tech support in JL. Probably not the cheapest option at £300 n something but worth it if it keeps my stress levels down. As we also bought a very spensive dining room suite it seems like a bargain!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yesterday we had a really nice drive across country (no MWays or tolls) and reached our first 'destination' on this trip. We payed 1.879€ for fuel en route.
> 
> We spent the night on an aire in the town of Gerardmer in the Vosges area. It's a special place for us so we come here whenever we can. The aire is basically a large car park but is free for blue badge holders (7€ otherwise). It has rubbish disposal and toilets plus there is grey water disposal around 200m down the road from it, along with fresh water (at 2€ per 100litres). It is just off the town centre and only 5 minutes walk to the lake, so dead handy.
> 
> The weather was very warm yesterday at around 23 degrees and sunny so we had a walk down to the lake for an ice cream. It was quite busy everywhere - in fact the busiest we have probably seen it. In the evening we ate out at a restaurant that we always use. Lovely.
> 
> Today we head to Besancon.


Morning Graham, do you remember on Owners I think it was Pete who used to post his co-ords and I would then put the Google maps URL in the same post, I'd do it on here but don't have the admin access to members posts, I enjoyed doing it and everyone could see where he was, Not sure if you or anyone else could do it while away, it would make a difference to the post.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Went to John Lewis in the end, yesterday, and bought a new Apple SE. Chris has an old one that a friend gave him and I find it more intuitive to use than the Motorola that daughter gave me. It has a button on the bottom that just takes you back to the home page when you get in a muddle. I just cannot get on with this swipey screen thingy. It is small which is what I wanted. Am now going to change to O2 because the EE that BT are on is rubbish around here. Have charged it overnight. Might start a new thread on how to get on to O2 if I get in a muddle. Of course I can also get Apple support or go to the tech support in JL. Probably not the cheapest option at £300 n something but worth it if it keeps my stress levels down. As we also bought a very spensive dining room suite it seems like a bargain!


I'm always amazed when anyone says they find apple stuff easy to use Pat, Liz is all apple, I can just about get it to work but the single button thing does my head in when I am used to three, horses for course, I'm glad that you have made the leap and hope that you get a lot of joy and sue from it.


----------



## patp

It is all BT/Openreach's fault. We have been pushed into getting with the mobile phone even though the signal is crap here. 

The latest update on the phone/broadband saga is that, having had regular appointments broken, we got one that someone turned up to. He, of course, could only do "his bit", by pushing a cable down the ducting, so we were left without a line still. Got a proper email (usually its a no reply text) saying that Openreach would come and do the external work needed to connect us on 10th. Saw Openreach vans all over the village in the morning and got quite excited. Nope. They were back the next day but can't see that they have done anything for us at the pole and definitely nothing to the outside of the bungalow. I continue to FB message the BT team who give me lots of sympathy but are powerless to compel Openreach to connect us


----------



## raynipper

Recently our Bouygues mobile phone signal has been getting worse and worse over weeks to the point of no signal at all inside the house where we did at least get one bar. Even out and about it was very hit and miss locally to the point I was thinking it's me and my cheap Chinese phone suffering deterioration.

But suddenly yesterday signal came in strong at four bars virtually everywhere. So I guess maybe works was ongoing to improve signal strength in our area. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I've looked a bit more into it and I thought the pipe which is in the base was to pick up the foam liquid, but you need a snow foam lance adaptor, so I just bought this, I imagine it'll use more of the stuff, but if it does a better job I'm happy, so over to you Grumpy.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/144086019912?hash=item218c322f48:g:q3sAAOSwO3RhpJM6


Considering it was only £11.99 delivered the snow foam adaptor looks like a very well made precise bit of kit and has two adjusters on it and has measurements on the side to get the mix right.

I'll take pics and report back once used.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a slight delay getting to our current site yesterday as there was a diversion when leaving Gerardmer and one thing sat navs are not good at is diversions. It kept on trying to take us back to where the diversion was so I had to keep on ignoring it. With hindsight we should have stopped at the first convenient place and checked the map. never mind, lesson learned and tbh it was a nice drive around the Vosges area anyway.

When we got to site we had horrendous problems. I will start anther thread to warn twin axle MH owners but basically they wanted to charge us 69.60€ for one nights stay as we were in a twin axle MH!!! After a heated discussion they changed their mind and we got the ACSI rate of 18€ instead! See other thread...

Weather was very warm and it hit the forecasted 26 degrees. We slept with the large roof window open all night and it only got down to 20 degrees by 6.00am.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Morning Graham, do you remember on Owners I think it was Pete who used to post his co-ords and I would then put the Google maps URL in the same post, I'd do it on here but don't have the admin access to members posts, I enjoyed doing it and everyone could see where he was, Not sure if you or anyone else could do it while away, it would make a difference to the post.


Sorry I cant remember that Kev tbh....and probably beyond my inclination and capability too :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's easy enough to do G, but I would want to burden you with such a workload while your on holiday > >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I was having a few issues with my phone while away and decided to do a factory reset once I got home, I did all my backups and reset it, yesterday I opened up maps.me, and I'd forgotten to back that up which is a real pisser as that is where I store all my POIs mainly new wild camping places and good places to eat for when we pass that way again, all gone, I tried looking on my Google timeline but it only shows some of the places we have been but not if it was any good or not, I can still grab the overnight places where we had a signal but many places didn't.


----------



## jiwawa

I feel for you Kev - all that work down the drain, along with the knowledge.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

What a difference a day makes! After the hugely unpleasant experience in Besancon we arrived at Camping la Chalaronne to a great welcome. Despite reception being closed for lunch the chap in charge opened it up. He had reserved us a large pitch due to the size of the MH too. It is fully serviced and next to the river...and all for 16.88€ a night! That's cheaper than many CL's (and some aires) these days! Very quiet and very friendly other campers too.

But boy was it hot. We reached the 26 degrees yesterday afternoon and despite having all the windows open and blinds closed on the sunny side, it was still 24.5 degrees when we went to bed so we had a fan on all night. 

We are off to Avignon today where it is forecast to be even higher at 29 degrees!

It was a pleasant cross country, non MWay/non toll run yesterday and we got fuel for 1.855€ which is the cheapest yet on this trip.


----------



## raynipper

We seem to be having yo yo fuel prices here. Been up to €1.92 locally but yesterday saw it at €1.83 and decided to top up. In a way glad in only needed €30 but it's somehow satisfying.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

It is Ray - I agree.

We spotted many place on the National Route we were on at 2.00€ and one at 2.06€ too...so 1.85€ was a pleasant surprise indeed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yesterday afternoon I had a go at repairing a feature outside the house that was here when we bought it, basically a stone pier with a 6x6 wooden post which has a horizontal beam going across to the house under the extended eaves, I thought that the pier had a 6x6 hole through its centre and the post was sunk into it

I assumed water had got into it and it had just rotted away so I got a 2.5m x 40m x 5mm piece of steel bar, the idea being to simply slide it down two sides and screw it to the post making it a sort of rigid cantilever and straightening it up, turns out when I chiselled some cement out of the way the post was just sat on top of the pier, and the cement stopped it moving at the bottom, what a crap construction, making it almost impossible to fix, we didn't want to buy a new post as we would then have had to buy a new beam for the top as well and it would have just looked awful until it had faded to grey, so, after a coat of looking at I decided that I could cut the bar in half, bend it a bit and simply strap it to the pier and take it up the side of the post, and I sort of got half of it done and just ran out of energy yesterday so I'm going to finish the side I started which will bring the post up to more or less vertical, and then look to see which might be the best use of the other half of the bar, I'm not sur whether to put it on the opposite side of the post or on the adjacent side to brace it in two directions.

I'm not inclined to take pictures as it will look bloody awful until the ivy grows around it, which might be a while as I've not planted it yet


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We arrived at Avignon at around 2.00ish yesterday in 31 degrees of heat! It was too hot to go and se the town as Mrs GMJ is really suffering with it on this trip. He ankles and knees swell up and become very painful. I'm not sure how she will be able to cope for the rest of the trip tbh if this level of heat continues.

We are staying at https://www.aquadis-loisirs.com/camping-nature/camping-du-pont-d-avignon which is another ACSI site at 18€ a night. It is really handily placed for the town: 5 min walk to a free shuttle river boat across the river; and is right opposite the famous bridge.

Today we head for our first long term site (11 nights) which is mid way between Antibes and Lyon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Can you get some of those reusable cooling pads for her G


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Can you get some of those reusable cooling pads for her G


Id forgotten about those. I think we may have one or two on board, I'll check... ta :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I bought two when Liz had her knees done and they work a treat, we must have accidentally bought good ones as we still use them.


----------



## baldlygo

I was very pleased to capture on camera a stunning dragonfly in our garden. Is it only me that can see an old mans face on it's back?


----------



## Webby1

We stayed at Camping Bagatelle and really enjoyed Avignon. The rabbit really loved the fresh apple twigs we collected locally.

Be careful if you cross the Daladier bridge and go to the left around the town there is a Rouen style underpass with not as much warning.

Rereading your post it might already be too late for the warning.......................hopefully not tooooooooooooooo late


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> I was very pleased to capture on camera a stunning dragonfly in our garden. Is it only me that can see an old mans face on it's back?


Between the Wings 👨🏽*🦳


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a motorway day yesterday to get to site at around 2.30pm. Fortunately the weather has calmed down and the 30+ temperatures are back to a manageable 25-ish degrees so much more comfortable for Mrs GMJ. Fuel was expensive even off the motorway at 1.945€ per litre.

We are staying at Camping Parc des Maurettes for 11 nights now: https://www.parcdesmaurettes.com/en/ and on first showing it is shaping up nicely: large, fully serviced pitches; strict quietness after 10pm; and only 5 mins walk to supermarket; the railway station; a baker; and the beach. Shops and resto's etc are around 10 mins away. Well get out and explore our local area this morning whilst its at its coolest.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

These are the long lasting gel packs I got for Liz

https://www.amazon.co.uk/REL711-Relief-reusable-Reusable-therapy/dp/B008GDBCAK

You need at least two so they can be swapped out.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Got Fizzio at 09:40 locally on my left shoulder I have quite bad rotator cuff injury, I've tried exercising it but no better so I'll be interested to see what they come up with, then into the van as I've been putting it off til it warmed up, I gave it a cat lick when we got home but now I want to get it bottomed for when we go away again, I need an anti bac spray for the kitchen stuff.

I have a retinal scan on 8/6/22, and then a CT scan 14/6/22 not expecting a Stent app until at least two weeks after that so should be able to bugger off for a bit, and see WTF else fails on the van.


----------



## patp

Bit of a blow yesterday to find that the results of Chris's tests show that it is his heart causing his problems. Fluid retention 

Willow weaver, Matt, is still here and regaling us with his stories. Fence is nearly up to height and he has a booking from our neighbour to do one for them. The farmer who is a brilliant digger driver is booked to start the footings on the garage and might arrive today if the rain we, at last, had last night has not caused problems.

Must get our new phones registered and up and running. If we have problems I will start another thread.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What treatment are they offering Pat? does he have fat ankles and belly too as they are signs of fluid retention.


----------



## patp

Yes, to both Kev. Not sure the fat abdomen is all flued though  They gave him 20mg Frusemide that did nothing really so have increased it to 40mg now, More bloods next week followed by GP appointment. She is sending him for a heart scan too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Let's hope they get a move on then, I'm less than impressed with the time they're taking with me with zero contact until yesterday since 12th January.


----------



## GMJ

I'm adding a new bit to my morning updates: Bite-watch!

I have 7 insect bites so far and we only got here yesterday! Blimmin' things!


----------



## raynipper

If you have any G try rubbing underarm stick deodorant on the bits and it stops the itching.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've been given some exercises to strengthen my shoulder mussels  

I'm also getting an email with a link to video exercises which might possibly help with my back.


----------



## patp

Make sure you do them!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dunem.


----------



## patp

An tomorrow an the next day an the day after!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oi!! bog off you, I have enough with Liz thinking she's my boss...


----------



## patp

Hmmm. Wonder why?


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a longer than anticipated walk yesterday morning which wasn't a great idea as it was warm and our first for quite a while. We orientated from the campsite and found the railway station at 300m away and the beaches just beyond. After that we wandered down to the Marina where there are plenty or cafes, resto's and shops. We then came back to near the campsite via a circuitous route which we'll not do again, and did a small shop in Lidl.

After that went back to base where Mrs G had her feet in a bucket of water for 20 mins to cool down! In the afternoon we read and topped up our Vitamin D!

Interesting comparison with Spain: 2 coffees with milk - Spain 2.60/3.00€ here in France 6€!

Plan for today: much the same but we will walk in the other direction...but certainly not as far. Mrs G fancies a paella for tea tonight so we'll get the makings for that in a supermarket today.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> If you have any G try rubbing underarm stick deodorant on the bits and it stops the itching.
> 
> Ray.


Thanks Ray. Tbh I am quite good at not scratching them but will bear it in mind.

Bite-watch: A quiet day: now up to 9


----------



## patp

It was manic here yesterday. Willow fence man arrived and decided to bring his Husky dog to meet Georgia. David the farmer, and his son, arrived with their digger and tractor and trailer to dig out the base for the garage. The kitchen fitter arrived with the fridge/freezer and all the other bits and pieces to finish the kitchen. 
We HAD to go out for lunch as the kitchen was out of action and very nice it was too 

When they had all gone I gathered up Georgia for her afternoon/evening walk leaving Chris to just make us a sandwich. Got back to him up a ladder sawing a hole for the kitchen extractor tube and evidence of him having been up in the loft! 
I have fished out the blood pressure monitor to see if that will frighten him enough to keep still! No evidence of the Frusemide making any difference yet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Hmmm. Wonder why?


She is under the mistaken impression that she is my boss, I have no boss, I am a me and I tend to go with the flow, always have done, mostly we go together but sometimes we go alone and we're both okay with that and it wouldn't occur to me to tell her what to do no matter how clueless she is when doing things sometimes and no offer of help goes unpunished either so I don't tend to.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Thanks Ray. Tbh I am quite good at not scratching them but will bear it in mind.
> 
> Bite-watch: A quiet day: now up to 9


AH!! Get some chamomile lotion, those were the days, but it's still out there lurking.


----------



## patp

Bt are in the building!!!


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> AH!! Get some chamomile lotion, those were the days, but it's still out there lurking.


I'll pass ta:smile2:

Busy morning -

*Bite watch *

I'm now up to 12

Mrs GMJ - 0 :frown2:


----------



## GMJ

Morning

I gave the MH a clean inside yesterday as it was a bit grungy after using it for over a week travelling. Then we had a walk out in the opposite direction to the day before. We came across an Intermarche supermarket and a cafe/resto in pretty short order which meant a shorter walk for Mrs GMJ.

Back at base it was lunch; Scrabble; and then reading whilst sat outside. I cooked a paella for tea on the Cadac which was pretty stonking.

Bite-watch...
Me - 15
Mrs G - 1

I'm not sure what our plans are for today yet. It'll not be too strenuous I'll wager...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Have you not got the bikes with you this time?


----------



## GMJ

Yes matey but it's a bit 'ot to use them at the mo. I'll see if Mrs G is up for a bike ride next week once she has acclimatised further. She has really struggled with the heat on this trip - much worse than in previous years - so she'll need to see the Dr when we are back as her ankles and knees are swellling up and are very painful.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

That's a shame maybe she's better off on winter trips.


----------



## GMJ

We tend to do trips like the one we are on now, just after Easter and have been fine thus far. This trip is a little later and as such I think the heat has caught us out. We tend to stay in Blighty in July and August due to excessive heat on the Continent.

I think that what we have had has been unseasonably warm as the average is around the 20/early 20's mark, which would have been fine.

https://www.gosouthfrance.com/weather/warmest-place-french-riviera.html

We need to get it looked at as we are in Italy this September.


----------



## patp

Quiet day today I hope. Openreach were here most of the day yesterday. They found some sort of problem with a light not being "on" at the pole and he went off to help his mate so that his mate could come and help him. I thought that would be the last we saw of him but no, they came back and got us all connected and running nicely! Logged in this morning to find my FB account had been hacked  I have changed the password.

Bit of housework and then racing on the telly. Derby coming up soon. Shame Her Majesty's colt picked up an injury and won't be running


----------



## GMJ

Update on bite watch as Mrs G is now up and can count the ones on my back...of which there are 13!!!

So I'm up to 25 bites now.









The insects love me yet leave Mrs G alone!


----------



## patp

Ouch! Same in our house G.


----------



## GMJ

Weird innit...

I sweat profusely where as Mrs GMJ does not, so it may be that...


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Have you not got the bikes with you this time?


I just sussed out 2 very easy, flat rides along the coast from right near our campsite (in fact one starts right outside the campsite) so I'll see if Mrs G fancies these next week. If not, and as much as I don't like doing it, I'll probably go on my own.

https://www.komoot.com/smarttour/4009466

and

https://www.komoot.com/smarttour/7815942


----------



## raynipper

Today is International Tea Day and I'm enjoying it.

https://nationaldaycalendar.com/international-tea-day-un-may-21/

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We went for a walk down to a large green area/park which is 300m from our site, yesterday. It was very pleasant as there were many trees which afforded shade. After this we tried to get coffee but passed 4 cafe's which were all closed! On a Saturday morning! Therefore we ended up having a machine coffee in the supermarket which, tbh, was perfectly adequate and only 0.50€ each too!.

In the afternoon I went for a bike ride along the sea front towards Antibes. It was too warm for Mrs G to come. It was cut short however as the road was closed due to some event or another further up the coast but pleasant all the same.

I don't normally post piccies when I'm away but I thought this would be of interest. It's a Citroen D Special - the one with the rising suspension - which is on the pitch next to us and has been driven down here from Germany by a young lady. The car is 51 years old and she can't be half that age. It's in really nice condition and is certainly a head turner.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What a cow of a day yesterday, we went out for lunch, did a bit of shopping, when we got home I discovered that I had lost the door key, spent an hour searching the car but no joy, had the garage keys so tried to drill out the conservatory lock, no chance, Avocet ABS it slowly comes to bits with sacrificial parts, Tried lump hammer and a big screwdriver, no chance, annoyingly we had a key for the back door but there is a key on the inside so that didn't work so had to smash a small window at the side of the front door so I could unlock it from inside, so tomorrow I have to find a lock and a new window, expensive day out, the new lock will have a key on the car and van rings we only had one for this lock and needed it inside and out so it was never on a ring, lesson learned, the window was toughened glass, and I had to really go for it brake each pane, fortunately, we have laminate in the hallway so easy to clean up, I can fit the new glass so just need to measure and order it.


----------



## raynipper

Several times we have realise we didn't have the front door key when returning home. Only to find after an hour of searching it was still in the front door all the time and anyone could have walked right in. But pretty safe in Normandy. We do have a key each on the car keys and another secreted outside the house. Belt and braces.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Yes, we hide a key (or did!) out in the garden somewhere. Must get some cut (or ordered rather as these keys need "ordering") Our house insurance renewal offered cover for lost keys.

Graham, we owned one of those Citroen DS cars! It was in the early years of our marriage and Chris was working near where there was one for sale. He went on and on about it until I was dragged out to see it. It had the rising suspension which came in very handy when the river ford, near where we used to live, would be high. A gang of teenagers would hang around and offer to push people through when they conked out. We just raised the suspension and sailed through! You should have seen their faces  Probably the most comfortable car I have ever travelled in. Did you know the headlights went round corners? Fantastic around rural lanes.


----------



## GMJ

I fitted one of those wall key safes to a wall on our garage which is hidden by a trellis and foliage. We also have the same key for all the locks in our house/garage plus a neighbour has a key too.

Not that we are paranoid about being locked out mind...

Mind you, like Ray, we have gone out numerous times with either backdoor or front door unlocked or windows open.


----------



## patp

Apart from morning and evening dog walks not much apart from whatever housework I fell like doing. The new fridge is installed and the old fridge and freezer are going to the British Heart Foundation. They collect from the house so that is handy. The old telly is going too. All in good working order but what is the point of keeping them?

The Quooker tap that Chris fitted is a real success. No filling of kettles and waiting for them to boil. Just put the pot or cup under the tap and voila!


----------



## GMJ

Did the Quooker tap come with any info about running costs Pat?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Several times we have realise we didn't have the front door key when returning home. Only to find after an hour of searching it was still in the front door all the time and anyone could have walked right in. But pretty safe in Normandy. We do have a key each on the car keys and another secreted outside the house. Belt and braces.
> 
> Ray.


Liz is good at that, leaves the car open too sometimes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> I fitted one of those wall key safes to a wall on our garage which is hidden by a trellis and foliage. We also have the same key for all the locks in our house/garage plus a neighbour has a key too.
> 
> Not that we are paranoid about being locked out mind...
> 
> Mind you, like Ray, we have gone out numerous times with either backdoor or front door unlocked or windows open.


We had a wall key box here too but took it down when we bought it.


----------



## patp

GMJ said:


> Did the Quooker tap come with any info about running costs Pat?


Probably but I haven't read them. There was a money saving item on the radio one day and a lady put forward the Quooker as an item that she considered to be money saving. I have not checked to see if she was right though. We thought that it would be safer as no trailing leads and easier than lifting a kettle as we get older.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/quooker.co.uk


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> Probably but I haven't read them. There was a money saving item on the radio one day and a lady put forward the Quooker as an item that she considered to be money saving. I have not checked to see if she was right though. We thought that it would be safer as no trailing leads and easier than lifting a kettle as we get older.


Fair points you make there Pat.

There is an analysis here for interest...
https://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money...-hot-water-taps-expensive-boiling-kettle.html


----------



## GMJ

Bite-watch update

Me - 27
Mrs GMJ - 2


----------



## JanHank

I have walked 4.2 km this morning 😀


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

That's really good, I wish I could without pain.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Here's the lock I have to replace £50 ish, but let us see who is the most observant, Terry might spot it, but what might be a little unusual in this picture?


----------



## raynipper

I have a few spares here Kev. Some with high security keys. Yours looks quite corroded. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The chances of you having the right one are 100000 to one Ray, it's a high security lock, magnets and all sorts.


----------



## Drew

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Here's the lock I have to replace £50 ish, but let us see who is the most observant, Terry might spot it, but what might be a little unusual in this picture QUOTE]
> 
> The tape measure is Left Handed or reads from right to left. :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: >>>


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> Pudsey_Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the lock I have to replace £50 ish, but let us see who is the most observant, Terry might spot it, but what might be a little unusual in this picture QUOTE]
> 
> The tape measure is Left Handed or reads from right to left. :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> This must be an imposter who's hacked Drew account because Drew hates smilies. 🙁
Click to expand...


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had yet another lazy day yesterday. We wandered down to the marina for coffee and then to Lidl for some things for tea. After lunch and Scrabble I went for a bike ride in the direction of Nice. It was a good ride as it is cycle path all the way: flat, tarmac and wide and runs on the promenade on the sea front for 90% of it. Hopefully Mrs G will fancy trying it at least once this week.

Weather-wise it was relatively cool yesterday: low 20's I'd say and cloudy all day. It was humid in the morning but fresher in the afternoon.

Fingers crossed but hopefully we are off into Nice today by train. Its around a 20 min journey and by the looks we'll need a tram when we get there to take us to the Old Town area.


----------



## patp

Matt the Willow Weaver is back today to continue his work on our fence. 

I have to try to find the new "digital" land line phone that we were sent by BT. It was so long ago I can't remember if it was left in the old house or if we brought it with us. They have given us our old number back which I was very keen on but I have changed almost every important contact, like hospitals and doctors over to our mobile number.

I am doing ok with my new Apple phone. I, deliberately, bought a small one so not sure I will use it for much other than phone calls and texts. Did take a photo yesterday of a pheasant peering in our french doors while poor Georgia sat gazing longingly back at it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

£50 for a new lock and three keys, £54 for the new window, and a five day lead time on the window so I've cut a bit of OSB to fit for now.


----------



## patp

Bargin!


----------



## raynipper

Rip off Britain.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Best lock you can buy without going seriously extreme, and the glass if you recall is next to the front door so has to be toughened, I did off to shout at it and slap it around a bit but apparently, it's a heat process so wouldn't work.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> I have a few spares here Kev. Some with high security keys. Yours looks quite corroded.
> 
> Ray.


Thanks Ray, the one on the left might not be too bad but looks too short, 80mm total and that is divided 45 ext and 35 int, 3 magnetic & drill coded, I tried for an hour to get past it so I'll stick with what feels good for the sake of 50 quid, especially as even after me drilling & banging at the lock and the window no one even came to look, neither the front or back door is overlooked really.

It is a little tarnished but the conservatory is in full sun all day when we get any (not today) and the rain comes from that side too and it may have been in there since 1989 when it was built.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

When I was up in the old garage today to rip up a bit of OSB to block the window til the new glass is ready, I looked around for a pencil to mark where I should cut it, as I've never ever worked in there I didn't find one but lucky find on the shelf next to me was one of these https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-kismet-twin-head-field-1775587511 I have the more basic version in the van unused as the pressure only goes up to 45psi, this one goes up to 110 psi so I might check it out on the tyres of the van, I wonder if having lasted since WW2 it might still be serviceable it looks to be in fairly good order.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We took the train into Nice yesterday as the weather was cloudy and not quite as hot as t has been. A very efferent service took around 25 mins for 8€ each. Not too bad. When we got there we took the tram to the Old Town area. Again, very efficient: trams every 4 minutes and only 1.50€ ea per journey one way (you can get off and on as many times as you like within 75 minutes).

All in all we had a good bimble around the Old Town and walked down to the sea front. There was an antiques/flea market on as well, which is always a bit of fun. We wanted to go in the cathedral but it was closed on a Monday, typical luck for us! We did take the tram up to Place Garibaldi for a drink and then stopped for some lunch in a nice resto.

All in all very pleasant.

I'm not sure what the standing orders are for today so we'll see what it brings.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I had a terrible night, got up for the loo about 2 am, and been on a rotisserie since then finally got up about 4:30.

I managed to clean up all the glass yesterday, a mammoth task as it went everywhere inside and out, going to clean the house today just in case I walked any tiny fragments in, I bought a VAX carpet cleaner about 17 years ago and I'll be seeing if it still does a good job, it turns on and makes whirring noise so hopefully it does.


----------



## Drew

Just logging on to new site to "Have a look".


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I see we have 102k members, ******** we might have 1% of that if we're lucky who ever post, and maybe 30 who are regulars.
I'll give this new layout a day to see if I want to bother staying but from what I've seen they have ruined our forum, yes OUR forum, we are the ones who have built it to what it became, this is just a platform, a place where we can help others and have a bit of chat and banter, but a lot of the old functions seem to have been removed.

I am not a software engineer but I am pretty sure the look and feel of the forum could have been preserved but they have not even tried to make it feel like 'home' I feel like I have stumbled on a new forum, and so far not a very good one.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Don't you think that perhaps it'll come good for you with a bit of time and practice Kev? I understand that its new but it'll come. 

Yesterday Mrs G woke up feeling unwell so we/she had a day at base. I went to Lidl to get a few bits but I have to say that the local one to the site is very small and it's bedlam in there (8 deep at the 2 open checkouts before they opened more!) so we'll use Intermarche from now on: it's bigger with more space to move around plus the shelves don't look like they have been hit by a plague of locusts! .

After lunch I went on a bike ride along the sea front to Antibes Marina. Oh lordy there's a few quid's worth there including this little beauty...



https://www.superyachtcontent.com/the-crew-mess/5-bravo-eugenia-facts-who-is-her-owner-what-does-she-cost/



...which was blimming massive!! It made all the others look small (until I got up close to them) plus it had to be moored outside of the marina it was so big!

Thankfully Mrs G perked up as the day went on so we'll see what's what for today later, when she gets up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not so far G, mainly because VS has a history of not being very helpful, they are interested only in advertising revenue which is fine, but they are in a different time zone physically and mentally, and they have never really responded to simple questions in the past so I'm not expecting a miraculous change now we will have serious questions.

We need someone in the UK who has the knowledge and power to respond quickly.

Hope Wifey is ok today.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks mate

Hopefully as its all new they will be more responsive to any questions you/we may have


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm not holding my breath, occasionally one will pop their head up but it's taken so long that they get bombarded with questions so bugg er off for months.


Seems the swear filter has been turned up to 11 too.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Seems the swear filter has been turned up to 11 too.


That's a pisser...


----------



## GMJ

Maybe not then


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

properly ****ed up the bastards are trying to control us by Canadian standards


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

well one out of two got through, wonder which other ones are allowed.


----------



## GMJ

Like...

Bugger
Bastard
****
********


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Only half of the signatures are showing up, they nicked your flag G, that's racist, there is a down arrow, but why bother are they having to pay by the column inch now


----------



## GMJ

Hmm..2 out of 4 aint bad.

What about the variant spelling of ******** which is bollox?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

****


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

the flood control is better.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Only half of the signatures are showing up, they nicked your flag G, that's racist, there is a down arrow, but why bother are they having to pay by the column inch now


Good point - I have to click a little down arrow thingy to see your sig links and I cant see my flag as you say!


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> ****


Same to you


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just did a duplicate as it took so long to come up and I cant see how to delete it, was under edit before not now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Good point - I have to click a little down arrow thingy to see your sig links and I cant see my flag as you say!


I just said that there an effing echo in here now


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I just said that there an effing echo in here now



...and he's back!🖕


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just noticed we're doing this on the wrong thread.


----------



## GMJ

Whoops

Which thread would be more appropriate for insulting each other do you think?


----------



## patp

Wos goin on? Me no likey it when computer world changes


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Whoops
> 
> Which thread would be more appropriate for insulting each other do you think?


Hmm quote and replay same thing now it seems, any thread will do for that G you you thing you.

I meant the issues with the forum won't be seen and ignored on the thread we need to go onto the other one for that.

Might it have been a good idea if we had been shown this new setup and asked what we would like to retain or lose before they spent time and money on it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Wos goin on? Me no likey it when computer world changes


You have my sincerest deepest sympathy Pat, the idiots have taken over the asylum.


----------



## GMJ

I forgot to mention that its our wedding anniversary today


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Give my commiserations to you good lady then G


----------



## erneboy

Happy anniversary to you both Graham.


----------



## patp

Happy Anniversary to you both, Graham.

Truck for MOT today and then doctor's with Chris. He is no better on Frusemide so insisted he go back. They did tell him to come in if no better but it took a lot of persuasion from me to make him agree to an appointment.. Both places are in the same, local, village so should work out ok.

Footings for garage all got dug out yesterday and I managed to, not only take photos of the them, but send them off to the Building Inspector! I think he might be surprised at how they arrive but hopefully be grateful that he does not have to come out again.


----------



## GMJ

@Kev

Cheeky git 🖕


----------



## Penquin

What am I going to be getting up to today ?

various things like weeding, picking up cut grass and similar tasks, but unlikely to spend much time on here.

at present I find it annoying and not user friendly. Note the lack of the capital letter at the start of this line - which is the start of a new paragraph and, in my training for A Level English Language, the failure to have a capital letter indicates a sloppy attitude. Previously on here, and on EVERY other platform on which I type, the insertion of the capital is automatic, sadly it is not on here - very sloppy IMO.


----------



## GMJ

Was it automatic on the old MHF site? I don't think so - well not for me anyway...


----------



## Penquin

GMJ said:


> Was it automatic on the old MHF site? I don't think so - well not for me anyway...


Certainly was for me


----------



## GMJ

That's interesting as it doesn't on the 3 forums I am a member of nor indeed on other non MH ones. I'd certainly welcome it as a piece of functionality if it could be so, though.


----------



## dghr272

Penquin said:


> Certainly was for me


and for me, same lowercase happening at start of this quote too I see ???

and new paragraph 😟


----------



## bilbaoman

Now more C R A P as gone Big Brother does not sleep


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I found more crap, and lies.



https://storage.googleapis.com/cali-static-content/public/vendor_self_serve/VerticalSelfServe.mp4


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had another lazy day yesterday with a walk down to the Marina for coffee before going to the Intermarche for some bits. Mrs GMJ didn't feel up to a bike ride which we had planned to do, which was fine. The clouds broke by lunchtime so we sat outside and read in the afternoon.

The plan for today is to hopefully go to Cannes by train. It's only 20 mins away so not too onerous.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm still on house cleaning duties, Liz is helping in her sons new shop yet again, she should stay in bed as she's a sick puppy now for 4 days, ringing the docs today whether she likes it or not, I think she has a chest infection.


----------



## GMJ

Nasty. Fingers crossed for her mate.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

She has a compromised immune system as it is and should not have been anywhere near that shop, too much paint and fumes, but she will insist on helping and if I say much it tends to develop as she goes on the defensive, can't be arsed with it.


----------



## GMJ

In other news it is good to have an unhappy smiley to choose from as it always seemed incongruous to me that we clicked 'like' on the old forum when folks had bad news to tell.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I rang the docs, the stupid system kept saying that it couldn't put me through so after trying for 15 minutes I told Liz whether she liked it or not I was going down there, signs all over saying the reception could not make appointments, well they bloody well did, I got a phone call on my way home from the surgery from a Doctor, he made a F2F appointment for 30 minutes later, Wheeled Liz in, oh yes you're bad, have some antibiotics, all done and dusted in less than and hour almost, so they can do it if you make a tiny bit of fuss, I hate being fobbed off.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The conservatories replacement door lock arrived, no inner key is required now, took all of 5 minutes to swap it over, got one key on the car and van key rings and on one the back door keyring so hopefully, it will never happen again.

The problem was that we only had one key before so it wasn't feasible to have it on a keyring so it lived in the lock unless we both went out, we used to go out the back door but when we started parking at the front on the new drive that was a pain with shopping so started using the conservatory door as it is the nearest to the car. the key was used to lock the door and normally it would be put on the dash, but Liz locked up and gave me the key, my hands were full and I put it in my pocket, the same pocket I put my phone in which has a rubbery cover, pulled the phone out key must have come out with it so it could be anywhere.

See I knew you all wanted to know that not.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Happy Anniversary to you both, Graham.
> 
> Truck for MOT today and then doctor's with Chris. He is no better on Frusemide so insisted he go back. They did tell him to come in if no better but it took a lot of persuasion from me to make him agree to an appointment.. Both places are in the same, local, village so should work out ok.
> 
> Footings for garage all got dug out yesterday and I managed to, not only take photos of the them, but send them off to the Building Inspector! I think he might be surprised at how they arrive but hopefully be grateful that he does not have to come out again.


Is everything okay Pat?


----------



## patp

Not really  Thank you for asking. 

Doc says he has heart failure and bronchiectasis (lots of coughing due to his asbestosis) They are out of their depth at the surgery really. I asked if the cancer treatment had been a factor and he made a non committal face. He is referring him to the lung specialist to go along with the heart specialist referral already in place. He hopes that they will collaborate to find a way to make him a bit more mobile. At the moment he cannot walk far at all. Doctor asked if he was driving! He caught on to the fact that Chris is over doing things so brought up the subject of Chris going on oxygen if things did not settle down. This is all very sudden which is puzzling and why I asked about the cancer treatment.

Chris himself is his usual phlegmatic self. We have chatted about the driving and he says that he no longer enjoys it so we are going to sell the fifth wheel and the Amorok. He has also been accepting offers of practical help from Matt the Willow Weaver. They got new batteries fitted to the fifth wheel together today. Matt is all crocked up and cannot continue willow weaving so is available for odd jobs. David the other farmer has taken over the footings of the garage and has said he will lay the concrete slab when the time comes. He will also landscape the garden for us. All costing a lot of money and we can only hope that we don't run out of the pot from the sale of the house.

Still reeling but we will get there. I might transfer this gloomy subject to the Health section if I can find it.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a very pleasant trip to Cannes yesterday. It's a nice town but busy due to the Film Festival being on. Unfortunately Tom Cruise missed his chance to see us whilst we were there  

It was only 16.80€ for 2 returns on the train but expensive when we were there: 2 coffees 10€ and later 2 Coca Colas also 10€. We had a walk down to the Film Exhibition place,; then along the seafront ; and then up to the high point to get some panoramic views. After an early lunch we got the train back and were back at base by 2.00pm as the heat was building by then.

Plan for today is to have a bike ride up the cycle path in the direction of Nice if Mrs GMJ feels up to it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Not really  Thank you for asking.
> 
> Doc says he has heart failure and bronchiectasis (lots of coughing due to his asbestosis) They are out of their depth at the surgery really. I asked if the cancer treatment had been a factor and he made a non committal face. He is referring him to the lung specialist to go along with the heart specialist referral already in place. He hopes that they will collaborate to find a way to make him a bit more mobile. At the moment he cannot walk far at all. Doctor asked if he was driving! He caught on to the fact that Chris is over doing things so brought up the subject of Chris going on oxygen if things did not settle down. This is all very sudden which is puzzling and why I asked about the cancer treatment.
> 
> Chris himself is his usual phlegmatic self. We have chatted about the driving and he says that he no longer enjoys it so we are going to sell the fifth wheel and the Amorok. He has also been accepting offers of practical help from Matt the Willow Weaver. They got new batteries fitted to the fifth wheel together today. Matt is all crocked up and cannot continue willow weaving so is available for odd jobs. David the other farmer has taken over the footings of the garage and has said he will lay the concrete slab when the time comes. He will also landscape the garden for us. All costing a lot of money and we can only hope that we don't run out of the pot from the sale of the house.
> 
> Still reeling but we will get there. I might transfer this gloomy subject to the Health section if I can find it.


I'm very sorry to hear that Pat, you have my best wishes of course for Chris and hopefully you do have the funds to finish what you started the way you wanted it, maybe with Chris finally slowing down and the house progressing albeit slowly he can relax at last, and maybe enjoy not being an energizer bunny.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I feel like crap this morning I think I may have what Liz has, she's been doing dog impressions during the night and it kept us awake for while but we managed to get off to sleep, I've been up since 5 though.

I'm thinking I should ring the doctor as it's Friday and by Monday I will be really bad and it might not be very good for my heart, I'll try to get an appointment anyway and go from there.


----------



## patp

There is some sort of bug going around. Feels like a cold but with aches and pains. Doctor warned Chris to be very careful of catching a cold. He has given him sputum pots to use and get tested if he feels like he has a chest infection. Antibiotics on standby. If sputum is a little bit green then he must send it in for testing. Hope you feel better soon.

Not much on today. Quick trip into town to have a little pamper. Clean out the, now redundant, fridge and freezer as they are going off to a lady in the village who is taking in some Ukranian refugees. Have a little go at clearing out the van.
Matt the willow weaver is still here and just finishing off the fencing by the pond to prevent anyone falling in and the dog swimming for freedom.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I feel awful and have a sore throat and a very tight chest, and I have already started coughing up some stuff, had a drink of Lemsip to calm down the coughing.


----------



## GMJ

Bitewatch: I seem to have peaked at 28 as new ones are now replacing old ones that are going down! 

Mrs GMJ has 3 bites only!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Rang docs as they opened at 08:30, still waiting for the call back as they don't answer nowadays, I must have been very early in the queue so why the delay?


----------



## Drew

Rang docs as they opened at 08:30, still waiting for the call back as they don't answer nowadays, *I must have been very early in the queue so why the delay?*

I would have thought that they were busy attending to others who were before you. 💋💋💋😀😀😀


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just knew you'd have to pipe up Drew.

the docs open at 08:30, I rang at 08:29, just how many do you think will have been before me as the phones are on a time clock, and it is now 85 minutes and still no call.


I see you now have a liking for smilies when it suits you, or what nots as you call them (used to refer to an item or items that are not identified but are felt to have something in common with items already named )


----------



## Drew

I just knew you'd have to pipe up Drew.

That is what forums are for Kev, we are all entitled to give an opinion. 💋💋💋🥰🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well, opinions are like A***holes, everyone has one, as do forums


----------



## raynipper

Kev, your lowering the tone of this nice new and bright forum. 💻

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well it's good to know we have a tone control Ray old forum didn't.


----------



## Drew

Sticks and stones Ray. I believe there is a crack in the record.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

you crack me up Drew, thanks for cheering me up, with Liz being poorly I needed a laugh and you didn't disappoint, have a beer, on you of course.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Finally, Amoxicillin was prescribed. The Doctor agreed that due to my other crap going on that having the drugs ready in case it does turn into an infection was better than having to wait until Monday so I'll not use them unless needed.

Now having a lovely crisp sandwich on thick sliced Warburtons best wholemeal bread for my lunch.


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> Not really  Thank you for asking.
> 
> Doc says he has heart failure and bronchiectasis (lots of coughing due to his asbestosis) They are out of their depth at the surgery really. I asked if the cancer treatment had been a factor and he made a non committal face. He is referring him to the lung specialist to go along with the heart specialist referral already in place. He hopes that they will collaborate to find a way to make him a bit more mobile. At the moment he cannot walk far at all. Doctor asked if he was driving! He caught on to the fact that Chris is over doing things so brought up the subject of Chris going on oxygen if things did not settle down. This is all very sudden which is puzzling and why I asked about the cancer treatment.
> 
> Chris himself is his usual phlegmatic self. We have chatted about the driving and he says that he no longer enjoys it so we are going to sell the fifth wheel and the Amorok. He has also been accepting offers of practical help from Matt the Willow Weaver. They got new batteries fitted to the fifth wheel together today. Matt is all crocked up and cannot continue willow weaving so is available for odd jobs. David the other farmer has taken over the footings of the garage and has said he will lay the concrete slab when the time comes. He will also landscape the garden for us. All costing a lot of money and we can only hope that we don't run out of the pot from the sale of the house.
> 
> Still reeling but we will get there. I might transfer this gloomy subject to the Health section if I can find it.


Pat, I've obviously missed some information what with the new site n all. So sorry to hear Chris is not so great. But it's good that they seem to be dealing with it. Fingers crossed he'll feel better soon.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Cor blimey guvnor it ain't half hot...it must have got up to 28-29 yesterday and the bedroom area was still at 26 when we put the light out last night. We kept all the windows open all night and the desk fan on, trained into the bedroom to move the warm air up through the roof window.

We managed a bike ride out in the morning yesterday but Mrs GMJ found it hard going on the way out. Over coffee I managed to persuade her that by going just a little faster she would get a cooling benefit...which she did on the way back. We went up to the next town called Cagnes sur mer on a cycle path that went all along the sea front. Lovely.

The rest of the day was spent at ease: in and out of the sun...with plenty of fluid replacement too!!

I think today we'll just be nipping out for coffee and the supermarket. I plan on sharpening my head first thing and trimming the beard. It is our last full day here today before we move on so I'll put away some of our stuff too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Feeling proper shoite this morning, sneezing like mad, eyes streaming, barking like a scrap yard dog, chest is tight but I'm not bad enough to go on to the antibiotics, Liz has had yet another bad night poor lass, but she does partly bring it on herself by doing strenuous stuff, if she took it easy she'd feel better I'm sure.


----------



## erneboy

Sorry to hear about Chris Pat. Hope be improves soon. You too Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Thanks Alan, it's only a bit of a cold, I just need to be careful it doesn't develop into something else with me not being very active these days, 10 years ago I'd have gone to work, only I was retired then


----------



## patp

Doc told Chris that ab's were necessary when the phlegm turned green. No we don't need to check it for you!

I am off dog training! Despite it being my full time job at one time I still need a kick up the back side to do anything with my own dog so I enrol, every now and then, in a training class. I am yet to find one that I fully approve of but this one might be different. Georgia usually enjoys herself so that is reason enough.

We think we may know the reason for Chris's heart failure. When he was enrolled in the cancer treatment trial they were a bit concerned about him having a heart condition. I spoke to the trial nurse yesterday and she almost confirmed it so 'nuff said. Then Dr Google more or less confirmed it. He is such a positive soul. He is now looking for a quad bike so that he can still get around 😅


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are moving camp today. We head over to Cavalaire sur mer to Camping de la Baie. La Baie | 4-star campsite | Var It's not that far so we'll take the scenic route and hopefully stop in Frejus on the way. Firstly I need to break camp which I left until this morning when it will be cooler.

Yesterday thankfully wasn't as bad as the day before heat-wise. By later in the afternoon some cloud cover and a ittle breeze got up so it made for a more pleasant evening and better night


----------



## patp

We donated our old fridge and freezer to a local family who are hosting a Ukrainian family. This family are driving from Crimea to the UK as we speak. They chose to drive through Russia and spoke of the queues at the border into another country (forget which one) which means that the Russians are leaving their country too 

Flippin' sat nav, yesterday, took me through two towns to get to the dog training venue which made me quite late  It was quite good when I got there though. Georgia is a paragon of virtue at training classes so we both enjoyed ourselves. She is Miss Naughty Knickers over open country but I kept that to myself 

Hope to put up the blackout blinds in our bedroom if Chris is feeling up to the job.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Might be best to get a local handyman in Pat.


----------



## patp

Trouble is Kev that Chris is the local handyman. Used to sort out all our village friends. Its funny because it used to drive me nuts that he was always out helping other people with their jobs and never home sorting out ours. Now I just wish he could go and help someone  People like Chris and those on this forum seem to be a dying breed. Matt the willow weaver has offered to do any manual tasks but not sure how good he is at detailed stuff. He had a chequered career before falling love with willow so he might be ok. Will see how Chris feels. I can do most of it but I will need guidance!


----------



## raynipper

We have an ex sis in law and hubby that sound exactly in the same situation Pat.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We successfully moved camps yesterday and enjoyed a very pleasant drive from Villeneuve-Loubet down to Cavalaire sur mer. I set the sat nav to non MWay and non tolls. Part of the trip - on the DN7 I think - took us through some stunning mountain country between Cannes and Frejus. We also managed to fill up at a supermarket for 1.846€ per litre too.

Our pitch is smaller than the last place and not fully serviced however we are quite close to water etc so no real dramas...and only 22€ per night with ACSI.

Today we'll probably have a bimble around and check out the local area; grab a coffee; and decide where to eat tonight.


----------



## patp

Will contact the mobility scooter people today to see if they have the three wheeler one in stock for us to view. Other than that a quiet day unless they do have one and then we might have a trip to Lowestoft


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Three wheelers are quite unstable on rough ground or at any kind of speed Pat, 4 are much better.


----------



## raynipper

Cleaning windows AGAIN. With an imminent garden party my wife has invited all and sundry for the 6th. The bird population has had a rush of the runs and plastered many of our windows. So I have been instructed to clean everything I can reach.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Cleaning windows AGAIN. With an imminent garden party my wife has invited all and sundry for the 6th. The bird population has had a rush of the runs and plastered many of our windows. So I have been instructed to clean everything I can reach.
> 
> Ray.


I bought one of those Karcher window cleaners when we moved into our bungalow 4 years ago. Its a great piece of kit if you haven't got one. I used to detest window cleaning but now can do all the insides and out in less than 40 minutes.


----------



## raynipper

Yes G great on the large conservatory windows but not a lot of use on our mock Georgian small panes. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Of course, good point


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I finally got a man in to do ours, I can still do them all except the bay, it's too tall.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I thought I was feeling better last night, and I slept til 07:50 ish but it's back with a vengeance this morning.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bad choice, hate Georgian mock or real


----------



## dghr272

Playing housekeeper and attending nurse to our isolation room again today. We flew back from Spain last Tuesday, on Thursday my better half tested positive for Covid, luckily I’ve escaped it so far, she has cough and flu like symptoms which started with a persistent headach. Feeling a little better now with the cough easing. 

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

dghr272 said:


> Playing housekeeper and attending nurse to our isolation room again today. We flew back from Spain last Tuesday, on Thursday my better half tested positive for Covid, luckily I’ve escaped it so far, she has cough and flu like symptoms which started with a persistent headach. Feeling a little better now with the cough easing.
> 
> Terry


Hope she gets better every day Terry 🤞👌


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just got a call from LGI, Angioplasty on June 16th, got a chest scan on the 14th which they knew nothing about ffs.


----------



## patp

Well, we have just had an ambulance out because I tried to find out about Chris's referrals. They could not understand that I just wanted them chased up. "Call 111" they say. "That will turn into a 999" says I and I was proved right  What a waste of an ambulance


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Did they check him out while they were there?


----------



## patp

Oh yes  Full set of obs. He keeps vomiting when he has a coughing fit which is quite frequently lately. Getting quite distressing. I phoned the doctor because his oncology nurse said she could not trace any referrals on the system. The doctor's secretary cottoned on to the latest referral (lungs) and I could not get them to check for the previous referral (heart). Lung consultant is off sick so that's as far as I got! When I press them to look into it further I get "phone 111" Aaargh! I predicted that 111 would send an ambulance and I was right. No wonder it is under such pressure


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You could write a book on how inefficient the NHS can be, and another on how fantastic it can be.


----------



## powerplus

Just took 5 shotguns to the police station to hand in as my licence rums out later this year they were all quite old and only good for hanging on the wall but would still fire so had to be on my licence

5 less things to worry about but i still have 2 winchester shotguns that are high quality and cannot bring myself to have them destroyed


----------



## raynipper

Pity you didn't give em to me Barry. I can sell them to local farmers. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It would not go well if I had firearms, too many people pi$$ me right off and with Google n sat nav I could find them all fairly easy, but I'm a gentle soul at heart until riled so most would survive, just wing em a bit, let em know they have incurred my displeasure.


----------



## powerplus

Hi ray thats where the problem is

Unable to give away easily dealers charge to destroy them

The police say they have an amnesty but at the police station its only for villains without a licence but i might see if i can get a travel permit and dispose of them in europe but then there are lots of obstacles to doing that

I might end up cutting them up into little pieces and handing them or have them de activated but i bet thats expensive now


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

powerplus said:


> Hi ray that


???


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a lovely, slothful day yesterday wandering around the town and finding a very small, friendly café for coffee (and only 2€ each for a coffee with milk too!). We also hit the supermarket as well, as, despite my emailing them and and checking, the site resto doesn't start food until 7pm which is too late for us. I was assured by email prior to coming to site that food was served all day. Never mind, we might try there for a lunch one day. More often now if dining out, we will have our main meal of the day at lunchtime rather than the evening as we can't be arsed to go out of an evening tbh.

Today I think we'll wander down to the marina area and have a mooch around there. We'll also try and find the tourism office too I think.

We had a few spots of rain yesterday but it dint amount to much. It is noticeably cooler here (which is the norm for the time of year) which means we'll be able to do more 'stuff' without Mrs GMJ feeling unwell.


----------



## raynipper

Pudsey_Bear said:


> ???


Code.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tis a bit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The new shop opens today, I hope that after this week Lizs involvement ends, I hope it does well but not sure it's the right shop in the right place in the right economic climate.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> The new shop opens today, I hope that after this week Lizs involvement ends, I hope it does well but not sure it's the right shop in the right place in the right economic climate.


What shop is this Kev. You have probably mentioned it but apologies as I cant remember...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Another sandwich, coffee & cake shop, I think they should have not bothered with the sandwiches, too many things needed to do that, it's slow, and not that profitable, they have a proper coffee machine, and can buy in good quality cakes etc and make better money and not be slaving in a kitchen.


----------



## raynipper

Dodging the rain this am and hoping it clears off by pm for our walking group.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think the yellow thingy is trying to make an appearance, I should go outside and video it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It is no wonder that the NHS is in such dire straights, had a call from LGI again just now, basic are you who we think you are stuff, we went through all my current meds, and eventually, she says we need a blood test prior to surgery, so I have to go to LGI or another Leeds trust hospital, I said I've had blood tests not too long ago why not look at those, we can't (WTF) we don't have access, well I do so I cut and pasted it into an email to her saving the NHS money and my time and money to go get a test done, she then goes on to say you need to take some special meds the night before and in the morning of the surgery, so I'm getting ready to say where to send the electronic prescription, and she says we'll get them delivered to your door or you can come and collect them from LGI, no way I'm doing a 2 hour round trip for 5 tablets, it seems she could ask my doctor to prescribe them but they won't as it will cost, so I suggest why not just reimburse them it must be cheaper than a delivery, can't she says. I gave up after that, so the mega expensive system the NHS had designed failed again.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had another lazy day yesterday: a bimble around the marina followed by coffee and then the supermarket. The afternoon was spent reading whilst sat outside in the sun.

Today is market day in Cavalaire! So we'll have a look at that this morning and will have our main meal at lunchtime today in a resto, once we decide which one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We have a man coming to hopefully fix our sliding wardrobe door it was very expensive but keeps partially jumping off the rails, it can't fall on you and I've put it back a f times myself but I want it done by someone who knows how it's constructed which I didn't see, and to be honest and 8x4 door with a mirror on it is a bit too heavy for me nowadays.

I picked up the new DG window pane yesterday so I have that to install too.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Oh yes  Full set of obs. He keeps vomiting when he has a coughing fit which is quite frequently lately. Getting quite distressing. I phoned the doctor because his oncology nurse said she could not trace any referrals on the system. The doctor's secretary cottoned on to the latest referral (lungs) and I could not get them to check for the previous referral (heart). Lung consultant is off sick so that's as far as I got! When I press them to look into it further I get "phone 111" Aaargh! I predicted that 111 would send an ambulance and I was right. No wonder it is under such pressure


I’m not up to date with Chris, did they do an ECG Pat? The reason I ask is Hans was vomiting when they discovered his arrhythmia.


----------



## patp

Arrhythmia is only one of his many problems Jan. He has had it since his first heart attack but thank you for mentioning it. He has heart failure now. We think it was the chemo that did it. He was quizzed about his heart condition before he went on the trial for his cancer treatment. At first they were not keen but decided to put him forward in the end.


----------



## patp

Bit more clearing of the van ready to sell it. I made a mention on a fifth wheel facebook group that we might be selling it and have had an enquiry already. It needs clearing out and a good clean before we can let anyone see it. 

Chris has doctor's appointment left over from last week but he is going to go and ask if he should still be taking the frusemide as it is not making any difference.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good luck with selling the van Pat, are you selling it with the towing vehicle or separate.


----------



## patp

With it Kev. It is a 2015 Volkswagen Amorok. We would sell the van first, if that is what someone wanted, but we must keep the truck so that the van can be moved if necessary. They are very popular so if we were left with the truck there would be no problem selling it. The same person showing an interest in the Celtic Rambler has offered to buy the truck on its own. I presume he has a Celtic Rambler in his sights and needs a tow vehicle.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Before I did the self build Liz and I did look at 5th wheelers and some are mega nice but parking at home would not have been possible, and if in storage we'd not have bothered I don't think, and having to have a 4x4 as well would have just been too expensive.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Cleaning windows AGAIN. With an imminent garden party my wife has invited all and sundry for the 6th. The bird population has had a rush of the runs and plastered many of our windows. So I have been instructed to clean everything I can reach.
> 
> Ray.


😂😂😂 Plenty time for them to have another go Ray!


----------



## jiwawa

dghr272 said:


> Playing housekeeper and attending nurse to our isolation room again today. We flew back from Spain last Tuesday, on Thursday my better half tested positive for Covid, luckily I’ve escaped it so far, she has cough and flu like symptoms which started with a persistent headach. Feeling a little better now with the cough easing.
> 
> Terry


That's not good Terry. A friend was telling me she n her partner were the only ones on the plane wearing masks a couple of days ago - but they all had them to Don when they landed, where it was required. I do hope Mrs T is better soon, and that you stay well.


----------



## dghr272

jiwawa said:


> That's not good Terry. A friend was telling me she n her partner were the only ones on the plane wearing masks a couple of days ago - but they all had them to Don when they landed, where it was required. I do hope Mrs T is better soon, and that you stay well.


Thank you Jean, Lorraine is feeling a fair bit better but still testing positive, and yes only a few of us wore masks on the plane although ironic I got a bit hot coming home and did remove mine.
We got home last Tuesday and she hit the shops, she did admit to letting her guard down with regard to her usual fastidious hand sanitisin therefore believes that’s when she picked it up.

Our daughter, who lives, with us is expecting and due in September so our isolation procedures are very strict with no parole for good behaviour. 

Terry


----------



## patp

Our fiver only takes up 8m of ground space but they are quite high so neighbours might not be impressed  Our VW Amorok is a very comfortable ride but quite high to climb into it. It was a burger when I had to keep paying tolls!


----------



## GMJ

Morning

It was market day here in Cavalaire yesterday so we had a wander around that. Much more impressive and popular than the Spanish ones we went to earlier this year: a better selection of stalls and products and very busy. Randomly, we bought some peaches and some duct tape!

We had lunch out at the site resto then. very nice too with very good attentive service. The afternoon was then spent lazing around reading, whilst sat in the sun.

We have hired a car starting from this morning which I will pick up at 9.30. It was only 65€ for a small Peugeot for 2 days. Today we plan to head for Grimaud and then Port Grimaud.


----------



## raynipper

We used to like Port Grimaud in the 80s and 90s but it became too clinical and developed not to mention expensive so we moved on.
We have a lunch rendezvous with a dozen others at an old restored flour mill with a guided tour of it's works after. They do actually mill the flour for the tourists to buy but if no wind it's powered by electric.








Windmill of the Cotentin · 23 Vge de la Lande, 50580 Fierville-les-Mines, France


★★★★★ · Museum




goo.gl





But the weather is not looking good for the next 4 days.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Doctor said that all Chris's obs were slightly better since the Frusemide so she has added another one in. She was not worried that his urine has gone a lot more concentrated as his kidney function test was ok. He feels no better  His referral to the lung specialist has come through for July (4th I think) but not the heart scan yet and that was requested much earlier. Doctor told him to book in for bloods and an ECG at the surgery. Another coughing fit that resulted in vomiting up his night time meds just before bed last night  He has just woken up and I can hear him coughing already.

More clearing of the van today. There is a Jubilee shin dig at the recreation centre in the village tonight. Will see how we feel.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hope Chris feels a bit better as the day goes on PAt.


We were going to go out for my birthday today, but I just don't feel like it.


----------



## patp

Happy Birthday Kev! Have a lovely day even if you hate every minute of it 😁


----------



## erneboy

Happy birthday Kev.


----------



## raynipper

Belated felicitations Kev. Take a four day one like her Majesty.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Happy birthday for yesterday Kev.










Morning all

We hired a car yesterday and firstly drove up to Grimaud which I have to say, is one of the prettiest places we have visited in France. it's a small town up in the hills which has a dominant ruined castle/fortress with commanding views over the area. It was also market day which was more like a craft market than a general produce one.

After that we drove down to Port Grimaud which again, was a very pretty place. It is coastal (given its name) however the marina/sea front area has been done like a mini Venice with canals and waterways. Add in all the pastel shaded houses and it made for a lovely place to have a bimble around after we had had some lunch.

Today the plan is to drive up into the mountains again to a place called La Mole. Aside from the scenic village there is a reservoir up there and a monastery. After that we'll drop down to the coast at La Lavandou for lunch and then head back via the coast road. That's the plan but we'll see what happens....


----------



## dghr272

GMJ said:


> Happy birthday for yesterday Kev.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all
> 
> We hired a car yesterday and firstly drove up to Grimaud which I have to say, is one of the prettiest places we have visited in France. it's a small town up in the hills which has a dominant ruined castle/fortress with commanding views over the area. It was also market day which was more like a craft market than a general produce one.
> 
> After that we drove down to Port Grimaud which again, was a very pretty place. It is coastal (given its name) however the marina/sea front area has been done like a mini Venice with canals and waterways. Add in all the pastel shaded houses and it made for a lovely place to have a bimble around after we had had some lunch.
> 
> Today the plan is to drive up into the mountains again to a place called La Mole. Aside from the scenic village there is a reservoir up there and a monastery. After that we'll drop down to the coast at La Lavandou for lunch and then head back via the coast road. That's the plan but we'll see what happens....


ah yes Grimaud, we stayed at Praires Del La Mer a sea level campsite almost taken over completely with cabins, so I decided to cycle up to the old town. Remember well huffing and puffing most of the way up and feeling as though I was going in reverse as a few proper Tour type cyclists speed past me. Interesting site on way down as the local vineyard wine producers trailered their grapes to the communal weighing station, the site shop purchase eased the muscle pain on my return.

The Aire at St. Maxine up the coast was always rammed full and the traffic to St. Tropez was always manic.

Terry
Edit: thought I’d posted on the wrong thread until I saw the ‘Expand‘ option.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> But the weather is not looking good for the next 4 days.
> 
> Ray.


They said it was going to bucket down this afternoon here in St Lô but they lied! (although there was a little) so I'm hoping your forecast is equally rubbish for when I'm up that far!


----------



## jiwawa

And more belated birthday wishes Kev - hope it wasn't as miserable as you were anticipating!)


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a lovely drive through the mountains yesterday going up to a village called La Mole. A great driving road and one I would have loved to do in a n open topped sportscar! Unfortunately it started raining when we were there and stayed all morning. We had coffee and a look at the church but couldn't find the road to the lake and dam. We then headed down to the coast to Le Lavandou which looked nice but we didn't stop due to the rain. Fortunately back at base, the rain had stopped and whilst it was cooler, it started to heat up again so it was a very warm night last night with the temperature not getting much below 25 degrees.

Plan for today now the car has gone back: bimble; coffee; supermarket; slothing!


----------



## patp

More clearing out of the van. I have all but finished the interior so will now start on all the lockers. Might have to bring some wheels down the drive to fetch some of the blooming heavy stuff in the garage.

Whilst skimming through FB, yesterday afternoon, a post came up about a pub in the next village having a group on. I had to gently push Chris but he agreed to go. It was really good! I drove him door to door and we sat outside, chatted to our neighbours from opposite who were also there and had a really nice evening  They were called Driftwood and played lots of rock from our era. Had people up and dancing 

Derby is on TV this afternoon


----------



## raynipper

Tried to find the thread Kev started about still using very old things and can't. So it's going in here.

Had a slight battery problem in the Tiguan after it had sat unused for 4 weeks. The battery was very low and indicating only 10.7 volts due to all the parasitic loads modern vehicles are subject to.
After charging the battery up again I remembered I had one of those small solar maintainer panels that go on the dash. I have always been a little suspect as their output is very limited. 

But dug it out of a drawer covered in cobwebs, renewed the cigar lighter plug and stuck it on the cars dash angled towards the open end of the car port. Lo and behold it's now keeping the battery topped up at 12.8 volts even under the car port. 

It was then I realised I 'bought' it in 1988 with the Winnebago Itasca from the states. So it has lasted well and still putting out enough volts to maintain the Tiguan battery.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Yesterday was suitably slothful and involved a walk into town for coffee and some provisions. In the afternoon it was Scrabble; reading; and then I watched some cricket (England v NZ first test).

We had an uncomfortable lights sleep last night as the temps didn't get much below 25 degrees. This despite the windows being open and our desk fan running all night. There was also some kind of festival/concert in the town too so loud music could be heard until at least midnight.

Today I'm cooking a brunch and we'll have a walk on the beach I think.


----------



## raynipper

That was the Party at the Palace G.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Bloody loud if it was Raymondo....


----------



## patp

More clearing of the van. Didn't get much done yesterday. If the weather is bad will start cleaning - oh joy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Had a day out yesterday, went over to Mathewson's museum, t'were shutted, said open on Google, so wandered around Thornton le dale, nice old village had ice cream from a buy me n stop one bike.

No plans for today still got this awful cold thing.


----------



## patp

We went up to the village Jubilee picnic in the end. Not very well supported as twas quite cold and overcast. We thought they would have some food for sale but they didn't. I set off into town to get some and came back to find a picnic lunch from one of the other villagers on our table  She is always helping out and had been treated to a champagne lunch by a grateful resident so gave us some of hers. We then wandered over to watch the Petanque that is played on the recreation ground for a while and had a nice chat with my reflexologist and her husband in their split screen VW camper! The registration plate ends in "A". They got it from a bloke who used to import them, renovate them and then rent them out to holiday makers. He was retiring and just had the one, new import, left which they had renovated to their requirements. No toilet! They had just done the Scottish 500 in it. - should re phrase that but am not going to!


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We had quite a lazy day yesterday: brunch followed by a game of boules/petanque; followed by an hour of cricket ion the TV; followed by an afternoon of sloth in the sun reading! We then watched the Wales v Ukraine football match in the evening.

It was another very warm night with temps never getting below 24 degrees.

Not sure what today will bring yet.


----------



## raynipper

Hot nights i'm not keen on now G. Too old I guess.!!!
It's our combined D-Day and Jubilee garden party today and all the 'stops' must be pulled out.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Nor us Ray. very uncomfortable to sleep in even with the desk fan aimed into the bedroom area and all the windows open. We leave the roof window blind open as well and I shut that around 5ish


----------



## raynipper

Shade all day is the only answer to stop the van heating up like a storage heater plus keep the fridge on the shady side. It can be a juggle but worth it.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks Ray. We keep the blinds drawn on the sunny side and all the windows open wherever we can. If it gets too hot and not enough breeze I'll put the desk fan on inside during the day as well, so it can move the air around.

The fridge vents are under the wind out canopy so no issues there thankfully.


----------



## patp

If I don't write that I will clear out the lockers in the van then perhaps they will actually get done! Having no garage is not helping as all the small stuff has to come in the house. The outdoor chairs will just have to live, well, outdoors!

Lots of phone work to do cancelling Chris's cancer trial appointments and figuring out which ones are still needed for his ongoing monitoring. Need to order some sand and cement for the brickie to use starting Friday. We might ask him to build a wheelchair ramp for the house first.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

It was another hot, sultry night so I had a disturbed sleep. Also very windy too which didn't help.

Yesterday was too hot to do much...so we didn't! Just out for coffee and provisions and then loafing around. Mrs GMJ's ankles swell up something rotten in this heat so she finds it uncomfortable and once the footwear is off it wont go back on again. Sitting with her feet in a bucket of cold water helps and also brings her core temperature down. We have made a Dr's appointment for when we get back as they have been really bad this trip, much worse than before.

I suspect that today's plan will be much the same as yesterday although as it's our last full day on this site, I'll start breaking camp as well. we head north starting tomorrow so hopefully it should start to cool down a little.


----------



## patp

Nothing planned which means that I can catch up with housework etc. Will tackle a bit more of the Blue Badge application I expect.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pat, give the council a ring and get through to the BB department, they gave me a few hints when asked if I could do anything to help the application, I forget of course what they were now ffs.


----------



## patp

Thanks Kev. I have just phoned the doctor's surgery and they are going to print off the medical records for last few appointments so that I can use them

I will ring the council now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good luck
I need to apply for renewal next month.


----------



## patp

Just tried to ring them. You get nowhere. It is all automated telling you to apply online or pick up a form from your local library. I might try again in a minute and not press any of the buttons they tell you to press. Perhaps I will get a human?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It seems if you are in receipt of PIP then you can get help, but you have to be under retirement age to get it, unless you've had it before.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

helpful NOT, easy to get through up here.


----------



## patp

Got through. Nice man but just offered to send a paper form to fill in for if my on line efforts fail.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Another hot night last night - over 26 when we went to bed so the windows were open and the fan was deployed.

Yesterday we did our usual very little for our last day due to the heat: coffee and supermarket for provisions for the journey home as we leave this site today. After lunch at the site resto we played Scrabble and read for the rest of the afternoon.

We start to move north today to a campsite we have stayed at before in Volonne. Looks like it will be another hot day too.


----------



## patp

Decided, yesterday, to get a cleaner to come in and get the house ship shape. It is not too bad but it plays on my mind if it hasn't been "done". She will just come as and when I feel overwhelmed by everything. I felt much lighter on the afternoon dog walk  I still have to get cleaning the van so that we can get it on the market before the summer is gone. Let's hope everyone still wants to go away.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We travelled north from the coast yesterday and stayed the night here Camping Sisteron (Alpes de Haute Provence) | Camping L'Hippocampe 5 étoiles à Volonne (PACA)
it is a big campsite but no where near full and good value on the ACSI card: 18€ for a fully serviced pitch.

Today we move further north and will stay just south of Grenoble.

It was noticeably cooler last night and the temperature as I write this is now around 20 degrees, so it made for a much better nights kip.


----------



## patp

Got to pick up the document from the GP with Chris's last three appointments on it for his Blue Badge application. The village where the GP is situated also has a fresh fish van visit it on a Thursday so will see what they have for sale.


----------



## Penquin

Currently at Villeneuve de Marsan aire, very comfortable, in bright sunshine after 24h of unpleasant cold wet driving. Visited and left our site of choice as it was in a disgusting state. We will not go back there.

oh, yes, fuel tank was 1/3 full so filled it up at LeClerc Auch, cost 103.90€ to do so….. ouch.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have to go out to post off another large Ebay purchase, 1 x Smev oven/hob/sink screw cover, that's four I've sold now


----------



## GMJ

What a difference a couple of days makes. From 28 degrees and sun on the south coast we are now 30km south of Grenoble in the mountains and its 11 degrees and windy and raining!

What a beautifully gorgeous drive we had today though, mostly on the Route Napoleon. Stunning views and scenery in the mountains. No motorways and no tolls. Very few filling stations too so had to pay 1.999€pl  

We are at the site on a lake where last time we came the local flying firefighters were practicing flying down onto the lake and scooping up water (and then dumping it at the end of the lake before coming back around and doing it again). Visibility a bit crap for that today unfortunately!


----------



## raynipper

Fuel prices are creeping up all round here G. I saw it at €1.93 this morning and just topped off the 1/4 gage at €40.00 in a Golf. It's bordering on €2 generally.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just went to revise one of my listings on eBay and I noticed it had loads of ads for similar stuff under my listing, when did they start doing that.


----------



## patp

As a buyer I think it has been going on for a while now


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bloody annoying as a seller to find ads for similar items below mine though.


----------



## patp

Of course! Don't blame you but I bet that buyers like it. I don't buy often but when I do I like to have comparisons. I tend to go to Facebook Marketplace first now as they are almost all local sales and, up to now, have been genuine people.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Of course! Don't blame you but I bet that buyers like it. I don't buy often but when I do I like to have comparisons. I tend to go to Facebook Marketplace first now as they are almost all local sales and, up to now, have been genuine people.


The point I think though is that I pay to advertise my stuff on eBay, so why do I have to have others tagged below mine.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a lovely peaceful night here in the mountains last night. The weather has turned so the heating was on in the evening. This is where we stayed the night Camping Ser Sirant, Isère, - Isère, camping de Ser Sirant, lac de Laffrey
Great value at 18€ with the ACSI card. They have spent a few quid on it since we last stayed so we ate in their new restaurant last night....very nice it was too (and very reasonably priced eg 16€ for a steak frites).

Today we are off to Beaune where the weather looks more promising. As it's close to Dijon I may even find some mustard


----------



## patp

Georgia is poorly. She normally has cast iron guts but has had accidents in the night recently. I have given her some pro biotic paste but that has not cured it and today it is worse with a bit of vomiting added in. Off the vets later then.

Daughter, son in law and granddaughter coming later on the their way back from the Peak District. Will stay until Sunday. Will get her to finish the Blue Badge application. The doctors notes so not mention heart failure so that is not helpful. Of course it has not been diagnosed by a consultant yet. The notes do mention cancer and the heart attack in the past. Then go on to the recent symptoms. The word that is used is bronchiectasis which describes things very well if you know what it means.

Turns out Georgia has pancreatitis


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a longer drive yesterday and once we were out of the mountains it was motorways all the way otherwise it would have added 2 hours to our trip according to the sat nav. We are in Beaune at the municipal campsite https://www.campinglescentvignes.fr/ which is very handy for the town which is well worth a visit. It's not an ACSI site so cost 27€ for the night.

Weather was a vast improvement on the previous night in the mountains: back up to 23 degrees and sunshine.

Today we move up to champagne country and will be staying at Epernay.


----------



## raynipper

You missed out this G.









Musée National de l'Automobile - Collection Schlumpf · 17 Rue de la Mertzau, 68100 Mulhouse, France


★★★★★ · Museum




goo.gl





Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Been there before Ray: cracking museum that


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a long drive yesterday and motorways all the way, getting to site at 2.30ish. We filled up at Beaune before we left, knowing that it would be MWays, at 2.024€ per litre. Expensive but better than the MWays who were a minimum of 2.25€pl.

We stayed the night at a new site for us: Camping Municipal at Epernay Le camping municipal which is very useful for visiting the town and the champagne tours. They run them every day from site too which is handy. Pitches are large and the reception was very friendly. Not an ACSI site so cost 24€ per night. We were going to eat in their restaurant but Mrs GMJ was too tired from the trip, so ate in instead.

It was hot again here yesterday at 26 degrees, so we slept with the windows and roof window open plus the fan on.

Today we move north west to Eperlecques for our last night in France on this trip. We are staying at a chateau so that might be interesting.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Off for a CT scan at 10am, it's 6 month to the day since they did the Angiogram so a check up, got Angioplasty this week too and they knew nothing about a CT scan???


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just got back, what a PITA, main doors locked CT is maybe 100yards going in that way, but on Sundays it's entry via A&E maybe 200yards just to the door, then a really long way via a twisting corridor with zero signs and I only saw 3 staff going in and coming out so no one to ask for directions, just ****e really, CT was a 12 monthly follow up nothing to do with Angioplasty.


----------



## patp

Not good Kev 

Had an amazing "Taster Menu" meal at a Michelin star restaurant in Ingham for Chris's birthday yesterday. We got him the wine taster bit as well so he a wine taster at most of the savoury courses. I had to help him out in the end which was quite a trial for me . It was very, very expensive as there were four of us but really good to see him enjoy himself.

Daughter and I took granddaughter to the park and back. They work to a strict timetable of when lunch and then nap is scheduled so I needed a rest when we got back - phew!


----------



## raynipper

I rarely visit expensive restaurants Pat. Just for anniversaries and special occasions. But even then they are always good value events.
But next week is my wifes BIG 0 birthday and as she can't be partying with her twin I'm going to splash out at the only Michelin Star restaurant within 100 miles of us. It's going to be at least twice as expensive this time and I hope we are not disappointed or I will be going back to complain the next week. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We just got back from a garden centre lunch £23 worth of crap IMHO, £6.90 for two slices of cheese on toast for Liz, I had a the roast pork.

I felt awful going out and worse on the way home, quite lightheaded, just did my blood pressure 135/73 pulse 83, so not that, no new meds, so must be my labyrinthitis kicking in, so taken the meds for that, hope to feel gooder by the morrow.


----------



## patp

This was a half way to 0 birthday for Chris and, with all his problems, we need to celebrate those as and when we can. We are still talking about it today so must have been worth it 

Sorry you are not doing so good Kev  Chris is slightly better the last day or so. The extra Furosemide is kicking in. Daughter gave him some physio on his back for his sciatica which has helped. She looked up the max dose for Furosemide and he is not there yet so if that is the cause of his improvement then he might make further strides yet


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've felt rough the last few days, some chest pain and out of breath, used the spray every day, I think the timing of the Angioplasty is bang on


----------



## patp

Very worrying for you


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

More aware than worried Pat.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Another motorway driving day yesterday as otherwise it would have added 2 hours to the drive. We stayed here last night Camping Pas de Calais | Camping 4 étoiles Hauts de France - ᐃ CHATEAU DU GANDSPETTE **** - Nord de St Omer, Eperlecques which I have to say is a very impressive place. Large grass-crete pitches; very friendly reception; and an oasis of trees, greenery etc. Very nice and as an ACSI place only 22€ a night too and around an hour from Calais.

Our tunnel crossing is at 11.20 this morning so I'll do a last fill up at the Carrefour a mile down the road, which will get us to Cirencester easily. I filled up yesterday at 2.074€pl at a supermarket near Epernay which I thought was expensive but not compared to the motorways though!


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> More aware than worried Pat.


How are you today Kev?


----------



## patp

Chris has an appointment at the GP's for an ECG and blood tests. I will drive him there. We will, then, go on to look at a cat in the Cats' Protection League. We always used to have a cat, or cats, and gave up when the last one died to free us up to go travelling. This one is called Huck and he is fifteen years old. He has been put in there because he does not like living with the other cat/s in his old home (which is probably code for "we've got a new kitten"). He is used to dogs which was my main worry. Must pop to the pet shop first to get a change of food for Georgia as she is only allowed low fat food now. According to my vet this breed (Cocker Spaniel) are prone to pancreatitis. Thank you to all the breeders that kept that one a secret from prospective buyers  Huck will need some food and a litter tray and, and...........
Not sure about the name Huck?


----------



## GMJ

Need to be careful with that name Pat 😜


----------



## Penquin

Clearing up after a horrendous, unpredicted thunder storm which brought our awning down, detaching one leg at the knuckle. I THINK it may just hammer back on to the knuckle as I cannot see any screws etc. 🤞🏻


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> How are you today Kev?


so far a lot better than yesterday, I did a BP test every hour or so after getting home, and all were normal oxy was 98% pulse was OK too, so I think it must have been my labyrinthitis after all, it's so rare for me to feel the effects these days that I don't take the meds for it and even forget it's a lifelong condition, I had a roughage night (ate a lot of cabbage) wen to bed at 9pm and was up at 11pm again, I have eczema and psoriasis which flares up now and then and it felt like my skin was on fire so I sat Nekkid in the lounge to cool off then went back about 00:30 probably a bit of stress, anyway I just got up and I feel much better.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Chris has an appointment at the GP's for an ECG and blood tests. I will drive him there. We will, then, go on to look at a cat in the Cats' Protection League. We always used to have a cat, or cats, and gave up when the last one died to free us up to go travelling. This one is called Huck and he is fifteen years old. He has been put in there because he does not like living with the other cat/s in his old home (which is probably code for "we've got a new kitten"). He is used to dogs which was my main worry. Must pop to the pet shop first to get a change of food for Georgia as she is only allowed low fat food now. According to my vet this breed (Cocker Spaniel) are prone to pancreatitis. Thank you to all the breeders that kept that one a secret from prospective buyers  Huck will need some food and a litter tray and, and...........
> Not sure about the name Huck?


Yeah when it misses the litter tray you'll be able to sigh "Oh Huck"


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a travelling day yesterday to get from our overnight in France to the C&MC site in Cirencester. All good: the longest delay was at the UK border check area but we got our train with plenty to spare. Last fill up at a Carrefour in France was 2.074€pl.

It's been a nice trip but too hot for Mrs GMJ to really do much. We don't do a huge amount anyway due to her general fatigue but next time we'll come a month earlier so as to reduce the risk of unusual heat. It's a balancing act really as we want the weather to be nice and dry but not too hot. We'll need to be careful next year as we are planning to travel down to Sicily in April/May.

So today it's back home to the mountain of post and washing. I'll empty the MH of all our stuff and will give it a clean inside. It is minging on the outside but that can wait for now.


----------



## GMJ

Penquin said:


> Clearing up after a horrendous, unpredicted thunder storm which brought our awning down, detaching one leg at the knuckle. I THINK it may just hammer back on to the knuckle as I cannot see any screws etc. 🤞🏻


How did you get on?


----------



## patp

Welcome home Graham!

Charlie the bricklayer is here already. He is building a ramp up to the back door, for the scooter, first and then will get on with the footings of the garage.

Chris's ECG went ok yesterday. Normal for him.

Hair cut for me this afternoon.

Went to look at Huck and be interviewed by the Cats Protection League yesterday. He had had some blood in his poo that morning so they would not release him. It is thought to be stress related due to him being in a pen. Once he has seen the vet they will make a decision. Spent a small fortune at the pet shop on litter trays (Chris used our old ones for oil drainage purposes), toys and bowls etc.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks Pat


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are back home now and all's well. We emptied an cleaned the MH out yesterday afternoon so it's ready for next time. We did around 2600 miles at 23.4mpg on this trip.

Today I'm off food shipping and then will tackle mowing the lawns which have gone wild as we were away in peak growing time by the looks!


----------



## raynipper

Welcome back to the 'work' G. Thats always the worst bit of going away for an extended trip. It takes the edge off the last week for me.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

It'll just be busy, busy, busy now for a few days Ray. We are off again next week so just enough time to catch up before we go


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm off to Leeds for the Angioplasty this morning, so might not get the internet there, I've downloaded some Netflix stuff to the phone and tablet to keep me occupied.


----------



## patp

Good Luck Kev!

Chris was sent to hospital by our GP yesterday. She, finally, saw him at his worst and was shocked. They kept him in to put him on a furosemide drip which should clear all the fluid build up in his lungs, legs and abdomen. His sats were low so they put him on low oxygen and then increased it after a while. No answer on the number they gave me to call so I have no idea how things are going. He, of course, has no phone (or anything else) with him.


----------



## GMJ

Good luck to Kev and Chris!

Morning all

I got the first cut of the lawn done yesterday but at 2 levels higher than normal as it was over a foot tall in places! I did some more pottering about in the garden as well but I'll need to set aside some proper time to get weeding as its gone bananas whilst we were away. I started work on our accumulated post/paperwork too.

Plan for today: Mrs GMJ has an appointment this morning then for the rest of the day I plan to strim the river bank (again, well over a foot high) and wash the MH.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good luck to Chris, hope he takes notice and improves.

Just arrived at cardiology ward in Leeds.


----------



## jiwawa

Hope all goes well for Chris in hospital, n you too Kev. 

I'm on my way to an event (1st in years) for old crumblies regarding different tech to help keep the elderly from being isolated. Should be interesting. I don't think I need it myself (but you never know what you might discover) but I'm taking a friend who's involved with an older women's group.


----------



## JanHank

Hope all goes well for Chris and you Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just came out, they put three stents in, I feel absolutely awful.


----------



## JanHank

Out, it of hospital do you mean or out of theatre?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Theatre, can't even ring liz to get me for at least 4 hours, they have you on observation


----------



## GMJ

Bloody hell Kev! I hope things improve for you now matey.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm doing better than Simon on owners though, but he's on the mend.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Theatre, can't even ring liz to get me for at least 4 hours, they have you on observation


Heavens above Kev, I should hope so! Hopefully they'll be happy with you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Its 6 hours actually, a bit bored now, but all things come to pass.


----------



## raynipper

Took the wife out for her 80th birthday to .....................
Le Pily - Google Maps 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Did they do an OAP special Ray?


----------



## raynipper

I was aghast and thought the tip or service charge was added in but it was the VAT. It came to half my monthly pension.!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Took the wife out for her 80th birthday to .....................
> Le Pily - Google Maps
> 
> Ray.


And how was it Ray? 

Happy Birthday Prue!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We got back home about 7.30, totally knackered, the procedure took 3 hours to do and was very uncomfortable for me.


----------



## jiwawa

Hope it makes a big difference to your everyday health Kev.


----------



## raynipper

jiwawa said:


> And how was it Ray?
> 
> Happy Birthday Prue!!!


Absolutely brilliant Jean. Could not fault the restaurant location, service, comfort or food. A little pricey as one might expect but for a special occasion I closed one eye when the bill came. 
I think she has thanked you via e-mail. But thanks again.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> A little pricey as one might expect but for a special occasion I closed one eye when the bill came.


Lie down in a darkened room!!


----------



## raynipper

Out to lunch again today but this time we are being taken.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We got back home about 7.30, totally knackered, the procedure took 3 hours to do and was very uncomfortable for me.


How are you today Kev?


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

I managed to strim the river bank (2 foot high in places) and give the MH a wash yesterday. The MH was minging after our recent trip: a combination of tree sap and dust had left a nice residue on it including all the roof windows so I had to get the ladder out to do them as well. Plus I have never seen so manty encrusted dead bugs on the front on any trip. Having very little rain didn't help whilst we were away as normally loads of them would get washed off instead of being baked on!

Anyway, off in to Carmarthen this morning as Mrs GMJ wants to do some browsing. After that t's second mow time for the lawn before the rain comes tomorrow. Then gardening and sorting out the BBQ and garden furniture as we are having a BBQ tonight...merguez for me with some newly liberated Dijon mustard. NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> How are you today Kev?


Just waked up G, I'm a bit sore, I suppose that's normal though.


----------



## patp

Must get out early for the dog walk. Then I have to research the bus timetables so that I can take the bus to the hospital instead of paying £3.50 for a car park that is miles from the hospital. I had to carry all of Chris's stuff from there to the hospital and then all through the corridors yesterday (have I reported that he has been admitted?). Flippin' exhausting in this heat  The bus goes from a nearby village straight to the door of the hospital.
I tried all of the night he was admitted and all morning yesterday to get through to the ward but no one answers the phone! 
He was sent to Urgent Care by the GP as she was very worried about him. I drove him straight there with no packing. Diagnosis of heart failure confirmed. He is full of fluid everywhere. They put him on a 24 hour drip of Furosemide as the tablets are not working. He is also on oxygen. He is bright enough, in a room of his own. There is no telly but he would rather that than the noise of a larger ward. Cannot get off the bed until the drip has finished.
Doc had a serious chat about prognosis, with him offering two options - to be kept going as long as possible or to have a better quality of life. I wish I could be there for these discussions because Chris will not ask questions in case he holds the busy doctor up. Chris wanted to talk to me but I, of course, just want what he would want for himself. Quality is what he will choose. They even spoke about a DNR but said he is not there yet.


----------



## bilbaoman

GMJ said:


> Morning all
> 
> I managed to strim the river bank (2 foot high in places) and give the MH a wash yesterday. The MH was minging after our recent trip: a combination of tree sap and dust had left a nice residue on it including all the roof windows so I had to get the ladder out to do them as well. Plus I have never seen so manty encrusted dead bugs on the front on any trip. Having very little rain didn't help whilst we were away as normally loads of them would get washed off instead of being baked on!
> 
> Anyway, off in to Carmarthen this morning as Mrs GMJ wants to do some browsing. After that t's second mow time for the lawn before the rain comes tomorrow. Then gardening and sorting out the BBQ and garden furniture as we are having a BBQ tonight...merguez for me with some newly liberated Dijon mustard. NOM NOM NOM


Hope the sausages were not bouught in France at Carrefour as they is an urgent recall due to salmonella


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Must get out early for the dog walk. Then I have to research the bus timetables so that I can take the bus to the hospital instead of paying £3.50 for a car park that is miles from the hospital. I had to carry all of Chris's stuff from there to the hospital and then all through the corridors yesterday (have I reported that he has been admitted?). Flippin' exhausting in this heat  The bus goes from a nearby village straight to the door of the hospital.
> I tried all of the night he was admitted and all morning yesterday to get through to the ward but no one answers the phone!
> He was sent to Urgent Care by the GP as she was very worried about him. I drove him straight there with no packing. Diagnosis of heart failure confirmed. He is full of fluid everywhere. They put him on a 24 hour drip of Furosemide as the tablets are not working. He is also on oxygen. He is bright enough, in a room of his own. There is no telly but he would rather that than the noise of a larger ward. Cannot get off the bed until the drip has finished.
> Doc had a serious chat about prognosis, with him offering two options - to be kept going as long as possible or to have a better quality of life. I wish I could be there for these discussions because Chris will not ask questions in case he holds the busy doctor up. Chris wanted to talk to me but I, of course, just want what he would want for himself. Quality is what he will choose. They even spoke about a DNR but said he is not there yet.


Hans also chose Quality of life Pat some years before the end, to die in the garden or in front of his lathe would have been his choice, sitting around wrapped in cotton wool he would have hated and I would have hated watching him.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Must get out early for the dog walk. Then I have to research the bus timetables so that I can take the bus to the hospital instead of paying £3.50 for a car park that is miles from the hospital. I had to carry all of Chris's stuff from there to the hospital and then all through the corridors yesterday (have I reported that he has been admitted?). Flippin' exhausting in this heat  The bus goes from a nearby village straight to the door of the hospital.
> I tried all of the night he was admitted and all morning yesterday to get through to the ward but no one answers the phone!
> He was sent to Urgent Care by the GP as she was very worried about him. I drove him straight there with no packing. Diagnosis of heart failure confirmed. He is full of fluid everywhere. They put him on a 24 hour drip of Furosemide as the tablets are not working. He is also on oxygen. He is bright enough, in a room of his own. There is no telly but he would rather that than the noise of a larger ward. Cannot get off the bed until the drip has finished.
> Doc had a serious chat about prognosis, with him offering two options - to be kept going as long as possible or to have a better quality of life. I wish I could be there for these discussions because Chris will not ask questions in case he holds the busy doctor up. Chris wanted to talk to me but I, of course, just want what he would want for himself. Quality is what he will choose. They even spoke about a DNR but said he is not there yet.


Bloody hell Pat, how are you holding up, this last year or so has really been awful for you both in many ways, Wish I could give you a hug.

Bear Hug GIF - Bear Hug - Discover & Share GIFs


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> Hans also chose Quality of life Pat some years before the end, to die in the garden or in front of his lathe would have been his choice, sitting around wrapped in cotton wool he would have hated and I would have hated watching him.


My husband too. I think what finished him off was a discussion with the consultant just a few hours before he died in which a scenario was mooted of him lying in bed for 3 months with his stomach (or bowel?) lying outside his body. He died, very quickly, of a heart attack and I'm now very grateful, tho it was a huge shock at the time, tho not unexpected. 

My father died similarly, actually at his workbench in the garage, just as Hans would have wished.


----------



## GMJ

bilbaoman said:


> Hope the sausages were not bouught in France at Carrefour as they is an urgent recall due to salmonella


Thanks for this.

8 packs were bought there and are the same type hwever luckily they are a different batch and use by date so safe.

Be still my beating heart...









Supermarket Merguez sausages recalled in France over salmonella link


The Carrefour sausages are a popular BBQ item




www.connexionfrance.com


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

They had a model of a heart in the waiting area of the cardiac place, and I asked the surgeon after I'd come around a bit what they'd actually done for me, as I hadn't researched it being a devout coward I preferred not to know, too much imagination.

I assumed they were talking about large arteries but no they are tiny like the ones in your wrist.

Yellow arrows point to the ones they did, red to what I thought they were doing, also looking through my notes they used four stents, but he said they did three, so need to query that on the review.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> .... I preferred not to know, too much imagination.


I (unusually) watched a programme the other night about accident and emergency. I was surprised that they were quite so graphic in speaking with patients who would be clearly traumatised and (I thought) in need of reassuring comfort. Certainly give information but I'd rather be told I need an op than that I'm going to die if I don't have it - time to tell me that if I refuse the op.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz would prefer to know in graphic detail too Jean, I think wimmin generally are stronger that way than most men I know, I/we prefer to just get on and let them do it and then tell us what's been done afterwards, not all of course.


----------



## jiwawa

But Kev, I *don't* want to know in graphic detail - not when I'm on the gurney bleeding out. Just give me the basics n get on with it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jiwawa said:


> But Kev, I *don't* want to know in graphic detail - not when I'm on the gurney bleeding out. Just give me the basics n get on with it.


Sorry Jean I must have read your post wrongly.


----------



## patp

I think it all comes down to the blame culture. If they don't tell us what is going on then they get the blame when we find out. I, myself, would far rather know all the gory details. Chris used to be a bit squeamish but as I insist on watching all the 999 programmes he has come round to finding it all very interesting.

I was there today when a different doctor came to give Chris the results of his heart scan. He was much more upbeat and said that with the right medication Chris should return to near normal (for a man with a damaged heart). He predicted that Chris should be able to walk the dog and get around in a fairly normal way. What a roller coaster!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Goodish news then Pat, are they not considering surgery?


----------



## GMJ

Morning all


Very little planned for today as it's supposed to be raining all day. I'll try and finish off clearing the paperwork that came in the post whilst we were away then there's rugby o be watched on the telly this afternoon.


----------



## erneboy

Hope Chris and Kev improve quickly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Thanks Alan, I expect to feel better over the next few days, it seems the drugs they gave to sedate me were not working, I had a fall a few months ago, the morphine and co-codamol did nothing either, so it's just a matter of waiting for things to settle down and to get used to another drug each day, I wish I could say I feel better already but apart from not having to look forward to getting the stents I feel just the same, check up in six weeks so we'll have to see by then.


----------



## GMJ

Fingers crossed for you Kev. Hopefully the stents will improve things for you. I'm sure you'll get there Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Me too, it's just that the other lads who had it done the same day all said they felt much better straight away, although they had a single stent done.


----------



## raynipper

We have a commemoration of some soldiers who were blown up locally in 1940 retreating to Cherbourg.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I’m amazed you are allowed out the same day, I’m sure Hans was in at least over night each time.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

They keep you in for 6 hours Jan but only to ensure that the incision in the wrist has stopped bleeding, they put a bracelet type thing on which has an air bladder in it to put pressure on the wound, and after the first 3 hours they reduce the pressure very slightly every 30 minutes until it is all out, then after a further 30 minutes they take it off and put a dressing on and you can go home, my right wrist is fine and I took the dressing off this morning but the left wrist is still sore and weeping very slightly tis is normal so I'll leave the dressing on a for another day or so.

Leeds is the best place in the UK I'm told and the surgeon is the best there so I was in good hands, he had just come back from a conference the US and was trying out a new technique.


----------



## patp

Sorry to hear that you are not turning cart wheels Kev  Can't remember how Chris was after his stent was fitted. He had gone in on blue lights so they kept him in for all of 24 hours!

My sister in law has offered to visit Chris today. Not sure what has come over her but I am glad of a little break. 

I have a dog training class today. Followed the sat nav last time but will have to battle against it this time because it took me through two busy towns when there is a lovely rural route I found on the way back. Must check the weather.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I hope he's in good spirits Pat.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just took a little vid of our lounge window bird feeder Liz tops it up every day so it does get busy.

Some good battles going on too.









20220618_074834.mp4


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I just took a little vid of our lounge window bird feeder Liz tops it up every day so it does get busy.
> 
> Some good battles going on too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220618_074834.mp4
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com


Looks like all sparrows Kev. (Spell check has not only given me starlings but parrots as well 😀)
Great tits are the ones that tickle me when they poke their breaks at the other birds to try and scare them off.owes


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Another just now where they are feeding the young ones









20220618_083312.mp4


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just got a text and an email from the NHS, I did an LFT 3 days before going but they did a PCR prior to the procedure, and it has come back positive, so I have Covid, maybe that is why I feel a bit rough, but I'm not bad or anything, I just put it down to the heparin and other stuff they pumped into me, I assume that's why I can't drive for seven days.

Anyhoo Liz is busy sorting out places to go in a week or so in the van, hoping for 3-4-5 weeks away this time, ages since we did that, I might need to go on gofundme.com to afford the fuel though, be over £2 by then I expect, Arabs must be rubbing their hands.

Follow on from earlier with the birds, I just took this, terrible quality as I only have the phone cam now, Greenfinches.

It seems we have a restriction now on the size of posts, I just got a message to shorten it???


----------



## GMJ

Bloody hell Kev, it doesn't rain but it pours...

Hope the covid doesn't affect you too badly or indeed your recovery from your op.


----------



## GMJ

I am currently hanging on the phone for Glasses Direct to answer. I ordered 2 pairs from them yonks ago and they haven't arrived. I have already had a wait for 59 minutes before ringing off (so I don't get charged) and am now up to 42 mins with only 1 caller ahead of me in the queue...so fingers crossed.

I have used the time wisely to get quotes for my MH insurance which is due on 04/07. I'll have to ring Comfort as they couldn't do it over the net. Caravanguard want me to have a tracker so they are out. The C&MC club beat my quote by 25 quid but don't include Legal or Recovery so they are out. Looks like Safeguard will be getting my business for another year...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Bloody hell Kev, it doesn't rain but it pours...
> 
> Hope the covid doesn't affect you too badly or indeed your recovery from your op.


I don't think it'll make much difference G, I'm confined to barracks til next Thursday anyway so no biggy.


----------



## jiwawa

Actually, Kev, that might be encouraging - that your lack of fizz after the op is probably down to covid rather than the op not achieving what it might. Fingers crossed. I wonder what the knock-on effect of your infection is, back at the hospital.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes Liz and I wondered, I hope I haven't passed it on to anyone vulnerable.


----------



## patp

Oh no! Hope you get through it all right. Daughter and son in law have it (after visiting us at the weekend!) and they are not too bad. Mind you they are slightly younger than you, I think, Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Oh no! Hope you get through it all right. Daughter and son in law have it (after visiting us at the weekend!) and they are not too bad. Mind you they are slightly younger than you, I think, Kev?


Most peeps are Pat   I feel more or less ok TBH, just the odd twinge, in fact, on Thursday I was nursing the end of a cough/cold and I feel better than then, I think that I must have picked it up from Liz as I have hardly been anywhere apart from Skipton last Wednesday and I don't know if I'd have anything detectable that fast.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Cleaning the bungalow first thing then I intend to sloth in front of the telly for the rest of the day watching the cricket!

Well, it is Fathers day after all


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Happy fathers day to al the Daddys out there.


----------



## GMJ

How you feeling today Kev?


----------



## patp

Yes, update required please.

Dog walking and then off to the hospital. Sunday service on the buses but it is doable.


----------



## patp

Computer just flipped back to a question you asked, Kev, about whether they are considering surgery on Chris. With heart failure I think it is only a transplant that would fix it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> How you feeling today Kev?



Not bad, a bit achy, I pulled a muscle top left of my back on Wednesday, still got a bit of a cough but I think I might be feeling a bit looser, taking it easy as instructed, can't lift anything or drive for 7 days, I wondered why Liz looked it up and it's to prevent the wounds on my wrist opening up, right wrist is fin I took the dressing off yesterday but the left is a bit sensitive.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Computer just flipped back to a question you asked, Kev, about whether they are considering surgery on Chris. With heart failure I think it is only a transplant that would fix it.


Heck, don't have a response to that Pat, all you can do is make him take it easy.


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> Sunday service on the buses but it is doable.


That made me laugh Pat - I've a vision of you sitting facing a fully-robed clergyman who's distributing the elements 😂😂


----------



## jiwawa

I'm a bit bored with myself TBH (never thought I'd hear myself say that!) I'm missing having new places to investigate tho I'm sure there are plenty in Belfast. Need to get some get-up-n-go.


----------



## patp

You could always go on a Sunday Service Jean 😁 Nearly didn't get home as there was a rather large man refusing to pay his fare 

Chris is looking much better  He is off the drip but they are still giving him regular infusions via syringe. They have moved him from his little room into an eight bed bay. They have reduced his oxygen but when she tried to remove it all together his sats went too low so he is back on the lower dose again. I peeped in his old little room and there is a prisoner in there chained to a huge prison guard 😲

Kev, one of the men who had a stent fitted the other day is back in with an enormous swelling where they entered the artery on his wrist. They cannot get it to go down


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

They put a pressure bracelet on it to force the artery closed and reduce pressure over a few hours, then dress it, they say to be careful with it as it can open up again but they should be able to apply pressure until it can get a bracelet again or he'd bleed to death.


----------



## patp

That's why he has been kept in  It had been pressure dressed etc but will not lie down. Obviously they cannot let him go home like that so poor bloke is taking up a hospital bed while they try to figure out how to make it flatten out and heal up.


----------



## jiwawa

Very glad to hear that Chris is looking so much better Pat - that'll make you look better too, I'm sure!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are expecting a plumber and an electrician to turn up today as we have a problem with our underfloor heating. This was identified many months ago and the appointment was put in the diary 6 weeks ago as the sparkie had a full diary. I have been trying to contact the plumber (who organised it) since last Weds but without success so we'll see if they turn up or not.

Aside from that its gardening for me for the rest of the day.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

My money would sadly be on him not turning up if you can't get in touch.


----------



## GMJ

I messaged him on Weds; then rang and sent a message on Friday. He did try and ring me Friday but I missed the call annoyingly, so I messaged him again but have heard nothing since.

I think you are right Kev.


----------



## raynipper

I asked our plumber to look in as we had just ordered a new shower cubicle in April. It arrived two weeks later, I was still waiting for the plumber and after another week started to dismantle the old one and assemble the new one myself. Finished fitting the new one and have been using it successfully for THREE weeks when the plumber called to say he can't come until next week? Thats over two months after we called.

Ray.


----------



## patp

We are still waiting for our carpenters to finish off some skirting and some shelving. Got a message this morning saying they are working at Windsor Castle this week and Buckingham Palace next week! There is no answer to that . I read an article in the Sunday papers saying that William and Kate will move into Windsor Castle when William becomes Prince of Wales. It is near good schooling for their three children. Perhaps preparation has started?

Got a call from Chris last night. They have squeezed another bed into his ward and told him he can go home today. He was adamant yesterday afternoon that he would not be coming home for a few days while they balance all his new medication. They took his oxygen away. The nurse tested his sats, without oxygen, while I was there and said he was not ready to come off it yet! So, in a matter of hours, it seems he is fine on no oxygen and his meds are all balanced despite some of them not even starting yet!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You couldn't make it up Pat.

on Saturday, yesterday and this morning I've been in some discomfort in my chest, like pressing on a bruise and some throbbing weird pains etc, I told Liz this morning and she said ring the number on the info sheet, not really my thing, anyway sheet starts looking on line for info about post stent stuff and found a load of info about internal bruising and how much pressure they put into the balloon etc and how you are most likely to feel pain and discomfort after stents, more so after 3 hours of buggering about fitting 3 stents, but none of this is in the booklet or the discharge leaflets, so I have been stressed and worried for 3 days for nothing, I feel an email coming on.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> My money would sadly be on him not turning up if you can't get in touch.


As we suspected - no show. I messaged him at 8.30 to check he was still coming. He rang back within 5 mins to explain he had a problem that had "just" come up so couldn't make it. He said he will ring me back in an hour (an hour ago) to advise if he and the spark can come on Weds afternoon.

I'm not holding out much hope so I'll probably fix another date in a month or so's time. Its not uber critical as the heating isn't on currently but I want it sorted before October which means it need to be done during August latest as we are away for September.


----------



## JanHank

I hope Chris does come home Pat and they don’t change their minds at the last minute, my room mate in hospital had so many disappointments, in the end she just didn’t take any notice when they said she could go home on a certain day, ‘when i am at Home I will believe it‘ she said.

Sorry to hear your still not feeling too good Kev, maybe the procedure is different from here, but with all of Hans‘s problems I don‘t think what you are experiencing was one of them., but don’t panic, it will only tense your body and stop you from recovering quickly, just take it in your stride, don’t worry and it will all fall into place. 🌼 🧚‍♀️


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> As we suspected - no show. I messaged him at 8.30 to check he was still coming. He rang back within 5 mins to explain he had a problem that had "just" come up so couldn't make it. He said he will ring me back in an hour (an hour ago) to advise if he and the spark can come on Weds afternoon.
> 
> I'm not holding out much hope so I'll probably fix another date in a month or so's time. Its not uber critical as the heating isn't on currently but I want it sorted before October which means it need to be done during August latest as we are away for September.


It's the way of the trades world now, they are so busy they can pick and choose which jobs they do, and we have to put up with it.


----------



## raynipper

Sadly the only sure way is "DIY"......... 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Sorry to hear your still not feeling too good Kev, maybe the procedure is different from here, but with all of Hans‘s problems I don‘t think what you are experiencing was one of them., but don’t panic, it will only tense your body and stop you from recovering quickly, just take it in your stride, don’t worry and it will all fall into place. 🌼 🧚‍♀️


I'm okay Jan, just pissed that the aftercare leaflet didn't say anything about what I might feel later, and that Liz had to get stressed enough to look it up, of course I am grateful to have had the work done, wish I felt a bit better though, maybe by the time we go away I'll be more better  

I hope you're still mending too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Sadly the only sure way is "DIY".........
> 
> Ray.


I didn't have an operating room though Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Why does the plumber need an operating room then Kev?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> It's the way of the trades world now, they are so busy they can pick and choose which jobs they do, and we have to put up with it.


To be fair to the lad he rang me back and we have fixed a date for 13th July.



raynipper said:


> Sadly the only sure way is "DIY".........
> 
> Ray.


No chance with this Ray. Its underfloor heating which is 22 years old. 'Mission Control' (where the pipes all emerge and are controlled) was constructed bespoke so not off the shelf. Its a thing of beauty....

I have 5 zones and at least one of the actuators is fooked, so I'll replace all 5 however the bigger problem is that one of the zones is bossing all the others which means that unless we have that zone on (in a spare bedroom where it isn't needed) no others can work.

So the plumber was/is bring a sparkie with him as its beyond my and the plumbers electrical knowledge now.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are off into Llandeilo this morning as we both have Dr's appointments. After that we are having some brunch at a very nice hotel in the town who do a cracking breakfast. This afternoon I'll be in the garden again. I managed 3 hours yesterday of weeding/tidying up, so hope to get the same in again today.


----------



## raynipper

We are bluddy frantic today. Walking this pm and then back to the salle to partake in two birthday celebrations that Prue is providing most of the grub and me the 'fizz'. Then gulp that down and off to the Summer Solstice gathering about 10 miles away with our Anglo/French group of 40 and again she is supplying food even though we have paid for the food and drinks?

Ray.


----------



## patp

Chris is home and feeling much better  Bit of a hassle with them getting a letter sorted for him to take to GP. It took two attempts and several hours! The poor bloke with the swollen arm is still taking up a bed and has been told to complain. The whole ward was told to complain about them squeezing another bed in. They were so close they could have held hands! Staff complaints are ignored apparently 

Just have to take the letter to GP. Lots of changes of drugs and, from reading it, there will be lots for the GP to do with blood tests etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good news Pat, see if they have PALS for that hospital, they deal with complaints.


----------



## jiwawa

Great news Chris is home Pat! 

I'm off to walk in Stormont - I'll try not to shout at any DUP I see about the place!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Mrs GMJ is having her head sharpened this morning in Llandeilo so I'll nip in to Carmarthen to do the food shopping, while she is in there. After that I plan on watching the cricket in the afternoon as well as loading the MH ready for our trip away tomorrow.

I managed 4 hours in the garden and got around all the weeding I had aimed to do. My lawn mower decided to only collect around 75% of the grass cuttings when I used it so raking the grass up gave me an added little job I could have done without yesterday!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz has never been to a hairdresser as long as I've known her, nor me, we much have saved a fortune.


----------



## GMJ

Who cute her hair then Kev?


----------



## JanHank

I’m also going to a hair dresser this morning and hope she makes a better job than my last 48€ worth, I’m taking a picture of what I want this time. Not the same hairdresser I might add.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

She likes it long and does her own G


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> I’m also going to a hair dresser this morning and hope she makes a better job than my last 48€ worth, I’m taking a picture of what I want this time. Not the same hairdresser I might add.


HOW MUCH???????

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I use the dog clippers, £9.99 40 years ago.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> HOW MUCH???????
> 
> Ray.


You saw correctly Ray, 48€ I had no idea how much hairdressers charged this side of the Polish border where I pay 5 to 10 € for a trim up.
When I washed my hair afterwards it was all different lengths and looked/looks a real old ladies style. Today I will take a picture of the style I used to have, a razor cut, bet scissors are used though not a razor as it used to be, hence the name.


----------



## GMJ

Mrs GMJ pays around 50 quid every 6 weeks. That is cheap compared to when we lived in Cirencester where the same was nearer 80 quid.

I cut my own hair every 2-3 weeks with clippers. It has saved me a fortune over the years but when I offered the same to Mrs G she wouldn't have any of it....


----------



## patp

My, excellent, hairdresser has just put his prices up to £30. He does a fantastic job and is much in demand. My hair is naturally curly but in all the wrong places so is very difficult to manage. He makes my life so much easier with his skill at taming it. I do have to go every four weeks though 

The cat we adopted has had a name change. Huck was, apparently, once called Thomas so he has now reverted to Thomas. He is settling in really well apart from a little blip where I rushed things with him. He is in the dining room and it has a, long, pane of glass in the door. At first I covered it to make him feel safe but as he settled well I uncovered it. Unbeknown to me he needed privacy to, ahem, perform on his tray. He went a couple of days without performing so I covered the glass up again. It worked like a treat 
He is a very affectionate old boy who loves nothing more than sitting on a lap for a fuss  Very therapeutic.


----------



## raynipper

I think the last time I paid for a haircut it was in Shillings and pence. My wife has don't a brilliant job on both of us since then but she does not allow my curls to grow. 👨‍🦱

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I cut mine down to a Number 1skinhead and when it starts disappearing even more, I will go for the full cue ball!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I like to keep my fringe nice and long, shame I don't have one.


----------



## patp

I cut Chris's with the dog clippers. We did, once, consider cutting mine like that. We were down in Spain and it my hair was getting unruly. One of the German campers had cut his wife's hair with his clippers. He refused to venture into more customers though


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Personally, I prefer my wimmin with either long hair or short Elfin looking hair, anything in between is just too fussy and make me think the person might be too.


----------



## JanHank

At last a hair dresser who knew what a razor cut is.
I’m very pleased with it and happily paid the 47.50€ it cost. Now I can wash it, towel dry and fluff it up with my fingers, done.
This is the style my hair used to be before I let it grow long.


----------



## JanHank

And as Heike says 😀 my backside 😂


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You have very nice eyes Gerty


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> You have very nice eyes Gerty


The ones in the back of my head you mean 🥹


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Of course


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Of course


Thanks for the, what was meant as a compliment Puddle, I’m not used to them any more 😌.


----------



## raynipper

This is the eyes Kev.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus

Hi after being away for a week down the new forest in the van i decided yesterday to clean the brakes as have not been done for about 5 years

I stripped the all 4 brakes and in my lathe removed the small lip on the disks

All back together handbrake adjusted and mintex pads on the front
Wheels will go on once the brake fluid has been changed

My main reason is i wanted to change the brake fluid and change the front pads as they are 10 years old but still pretty good but i dont want the lining to break away as they can do

I am waiting for a brake vacuum bleeder that should be here tomorrow or friday so today i cleaned all 4 wheels sprayed silver and a coat of clearcoat shame the air is so warm as it had some dry spots like sand paper in the corners but not to worried as its under wheel trims any way

Sorry its all jumbled but on my note pad

Barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well done, I'm sure you enjoyed every second of it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> This is the eyes Kev.
> 
> Ray.
> View attachment 97994


Cousin it.


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> I’m also going to a hair dresser this morning and hope she makes a better job than my last 48€ worth....





JanHank said:


> ... Today I will take a picture of the style I used to have, a razor cut, bet scissors are used though not a razor as it used to be, hence the name.


That's a shame Jan, I thought you were pleased with your hair last time. 

Each time I've had my hair cut abroad it's been razor cut. I used to do my own (with scissors n thinning scissors) but my shoulders can't do it any more. Tho I will still take the thinning scissors to it when it gets too heavy as I've really thick hair. I just whack the thinning scissors into the mass n chop my way out... Hasn't been too diabolical yet!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wimmins problems


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> That's a shame Jan, I thought you were pleased with your hair last time.


Last time it looked alright at first Jean, but when I tried doing it myself I discovered what a mess it was, all different lengths, looked as if a rat had gnawed it. I know I will be able to manage this as even before she blew it dry it looked good.


----------



## jiwawa

That's what I need too - something that I can just run my fingers thro after washing n it'll be grand.


----------



## GMJ

Mrs GMJ haircut was £65









but apparently she also has her "colours" done too...

I was way out at "around £50" but maybe they have put their prices up too!

Every 6 weeks works out at just shy of 11 quid a bloody week


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm sure you could get a wimmin that'd be cheaper to run G.


----------



## patp

That makes me feel better Graham  If I think something is expensive I try to break it down into an hourly rate and then add in the overheads that the business has. I could not stand in a shop cutting people's hair for eight hours a day an not earn a fair wage out of it.

We've just got back from Wells Next The Sea. Chris took his little scooter and we made our way through the woods to the cafe at Holkham. Twas lovely  Bit tired now though ...


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> Chris took his little scooter and we made our way through the woods to the cafe at Holkham. Twas lovely  Bit tired now though ...


Very glad to hear that Chris is getting out and about with his powered chariot!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> That makes me feel better Graham  If I think something is expensive I try to break it down into an hourly rate and then add in the overheads that the business has. I could not stand in a shop cutting people's hair for eight hours a day an not earn a fair wage out of it.
> 
> We've just got back from Wells Next The Sea. Chris took his little scooter and we made our way through the woods to the cafe at Holkham. Twas lovely  Bit tired now though ...


Which scooter did you get Pat? I'm still looking for a decent used one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Woohoo I'm allowed to drive again today, I'm still very bruised on my wrists but I don't think I'll be opening any veins today hopefully, I have a few jobs I've been putting off so I might get around t doing those, I'm going to take my gentle exercise up a notch today, nothing drastic as my back stops me doing too much anyway  

I found a folding scooter on Farceclout marketplace yesterday, looked them up and it's a scam, barstewards are everywhere.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are off on another trip today, in the UK now as we have used our 90 day allowance for the Schengen area for a while. 19 nights away to Cheltenham - Dawlish Warren - Charmouth - Cirencester so I'll be making the bed in the MH and loading the food this morning before we get away.


----------



## raynipper

Accommodating guests and entertaining which is a full time job. Sadly big TV is no longer repairable to will get help to remove it to the trailer and dump. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Sadly big TV is no longer repairable to will get help to remove it to the trailer and dump.
> 
> Ray.


But I bet you had some fun dismantling, investigating and fiddling with it Ray?  

And it also means you get to buy a newer (bigger?) one too! Off to Darty then?


----------



## patp

We bought a second hand Roma Kev. it folds to go in the boot of the estate car. It is fine for things like shopping etc and managed the unmade road at Wells Next the Sea yesterday.

I have my Reflexology today. Really looking forward to it


----------



## raynipper

GMJ said:


> But I bet you had some fun dismantling, investigating and fiddling with it Ray?
> 
> And it also means you get to buy a newer (bigger?) one too! Off to Darty then?


Yes, yes, yes. But although I didn't actually remove the screen panel from the frame all the advice and evidence pointed to an uneconomical repair. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Well what an exciting day we had yesterday! We had a normal run from home to our first site at Briarfields in Cheltenham however the owner rang us en route to let us know that 2 traveller families had managed to get onto site! The bailiffs had been called and were dealing with it and were hopeful that they would be evicted that day but did we want to cancel?!

We decided to carry on and stay as Scott (the owner) has been good to us in the past (when Mrs GMJ was taken ill once, he was very helpful and supportive) so we wanted to support him. As it goes the bailiffs had them off site by 3.30. But bugger me, what a mess they left. It's no wonder nobody likes them. Across 3 pitches they left around 6 black bins bags worth of rubbish strewn around: used toilet paper; broken kids toys; empty drinks containers and all kinds of general garbage. 

They also trashed the toilet block. 

All the kids were just peeing anywhere they liked around the pitches. The mother was just throwing out food waste and water anywhere on the pitches. The kids tried to nick water tap fittings off peoples pitches. Another one kept on going around purposely setting off the alarms on the fire extinguisher boxes around site.

I could go on. 

Do you know, it isn't racism that sees them not being liked but just their 'don't give a sh1t' attitude to anything.

It must have cost the site between £7-10k in lost business, refunds and the cost of the bailiffs. I'm not sure if their insurance will cover it so it could just be lost. Such a shame as they are the friendliest bunch and run a lovely site here that is very handy for Cheltenham or Gloucester.

Anyway, we are off to the FiL's today to give his house a clean. That is going to go down like a lead balloon!


----------



## raynipper

Yes the 'travellers' are proposing a site near us in La Manche and everyone is up in arms about them. Farmers have enormous banners on roundabouts and across straw bails everywhere objecting to any new site locally. They are their own worst enemies.

Ray.


----------



## patp

In our area we have some "settled" (living in houses) travellers and they give us no trouble at all. They rent fields for their horses and look after them very well. Jesse is one of them and he is the go to guy if you want scrap cleared on heavy stuff collected etc. My friend (who is a self confessed snob) has a son who is dating a girl from that community. I am waiting for the wedding plans with great anticipation 

We had a mad moment yesterday and bought a Mercedes Vito 116 cdi LWB van! We had been throwing ideas around for getting a van that could be a "day van" for us and for Chris to transport his bigger scooter. One came up locally which was way more than we wanted to pay but our resistance only lasted about four hours. Lovely chap selling it had already agreed a sale with people he described as the Bulgarian mafia. They had tossed cigarette butts all over the place and their kids had thrown stones at his cat! He called that sale off so that we could seal the deal. Eeeek. It is very technical and I have to learn where all the controls are. It is automatic which was a "must have" for me now. Loads of room. 
Another bonus is three rear seats for daughter, son in law and granddaughter.


----------



## JanHank

Are these people travellers or genuine gypsies Pat, There is a big difference in the behaviour I believe.


----------



## GMJ

The ones that were on ours site had 2 caravans (One with a UK plate and the other with an Irish number plate); 4 vehicles; 2 adults; and around 10 kids!

Luckily no 'dags'!


----------



## patp

True Romanies are usually very little trouble. Just a shame that they are now seen as travellers. The Appleby Horse Fair was on recently and the local council provided skips and toilets but it made not one iota of difference to their behaviour.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> We bought a second hand Roma Kev. it folds to go in the boot of the estate car. It is fine for things like shopping etc and managed the unmade road at Wells Next the Sea yesterday.
> 
> I have my Reflexology today. Really looking forward to it


Dunno what that is, I've spent most of the week combing the interweb for a bargain, and I think I've almost got what I want, it's looks pristine but it's only 4mph which is way too slow for a fast bear like me, Liz has dodgy knees and she's faster, I asked how much they wanted and then made the offer, but not got back to me yet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> In our area we have some "settled" (living in houses) travellers and they give us no trouble at all. They rent fields for their horses and look after them very well. Jesse is one of them and he is the go to guy if you want scrap cleared on heavy stuff collected etc. My friend (who is a self confessed snob) has a son who is dating a girl from that community. I am waiting for the wedding plans with great anticipation
> 
> We had a mad moment yesterday and bought a Mercedes Vito 116 cdi LWB van! We had been throwing ideas around for getting a van that could be a "day van" for us and for Chris to transport his bigger scooter. One came up locally which was way more than we wanted to pay but our resistance only lasted about four hours. Lovely chap selling it had already agreed a sale with people he described as the Bulgarian mafia. They had tossed cigarette butts all over the place and their kids had thrown stones at his cat! He called that sale off so that we could seal the deal. Eeeek. It is very technical and I have to learn where all the controls are. It is automatic which was a "must have" for me now. Loads of room.
> Another bonus is three rear seats for daughter, son in law and granddaughter.


Come on then you know we need piccys Pat.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Offer declined


----------



## GMJ

tightwad


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

How do work that out? you don't know what I offered, what it is worth or which one it was.


----------



## GMJ

I know all that but I just fancied insulting you


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nah, you just fancied me.


----------



## GMJ




----------



## patp

I will try with the piccies.


----------



## patp

Fingers crossed


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> it's only 4mph.... Liz has dodgy knees and she's faster...


I wouldn't have thought so Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jiwawa said:


> I wouldn't have thought so Kev.


I suppose the scooter i had might have been faulty.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've made an offer on another, a road legal on 4, 6, and 8 mph.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are on the move today down to Devon and staying at Cofton Holidays Caravan site near Dawlish Warren. We have a week there before moving on to Charmouth.

Yesterday we saw the FiL and then had a lunch out with our lad, which was all very pleasant. FiL didn't want to come out for lunch but we managed to persuade him that when we are up in August for his birthday, he will come out then.


----------



## raynipper

Is there some reason you seem to spend more time out of Wales than in G?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Nice to go somewhere dry Ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I thought it was because you didn't care for Welsh folk


----------



## GMJ

It's a big travelling year for us this year to make up for the time lost when in lockdown. We should manage over 6 months away this year...and loving it.

ALWAYS nice to go back home though


----------



## patp

We picked up a pair of Victorian gates from FB Marketplace yesterday. They will need sandblasting so will go to Mark the farmer for that. He is bringing us 19 tonnes of hardcore for the garage base today.
Later on I have dog training.


----------



## raynipper

I just drove my wife to the local supermarket where I draped myself over the barrow dutifully following her up and down every isle pointing out she had forgotten to weigh the fruit and managing to 'bag' up everything the wrong way.
Oh such joy.!

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I used to not mind going shopping with Liz but over the last three years ago she seems to have grown a fetish for examining everything on every shelf before moving on, so she goes alone or I go on my own, less stress that way.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm struggling a bit with my right arm, if I extend it fully or reach high up I get a sharp pain in my wrist right where they put the stents through, my thinking is that where the holes under the inner skin and the vein have become attached when healing, I can make it hurt if I pull on the skin further up my arm too, firstly could I be right, and what would the solution be?


----------



## raynipper

Sadly I don't have a 'smiley' tab for my reply Kev.  

Ray.


----------



## patp

Chris says "don't stretch or pull on the skin then!"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Chris says "don't stretch or pull on the skin then!"


Guess what I'm thinking Pat  

I have to use them don't I?


----------



## jiwawa

Coffee with friends outside in a howling n cold gale! Grandson's birthday party. 2nd booster.


----------



## JanHank

Several people in Heikes family have had all the up to date inoculation, but still being tested positive so I wonder if it's worth worrying about the boosters. I've only had the 3 jabs, no boosters yet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jiwawa said:


> Coffee with friends outside in a howling n cold gale! Grandson's birthday party. 2nd booster.


You know how to live Jean


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Glad I lost the other scooter just bought a much better one, twice as much but looks less like an explosion in a pipe fitters shop.

Like this but in blue.



https://www.mobilitymachines.co.uk/product/monarch-solax-genie-automatic-folding-mobility-scooter-red-fully-serviced%E2%9C%94%EF%B8%8F/


----------



## patp

Congratulations!


----------



## patp

I can't fine the thread about DLA. I found this on google Could you be claiming disability living allowance (DLA)? You have to pay to join so I have not gone any further but I see under number 2 that DLA is not paid to pensioners. Over 65's have to claim Attendance Allowance. Is this all still current or is this site out of date?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Congratulations!


Just hope it's okay when I see it properly.


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> I can't fine the thread about DLA.


Try this site Pat 





Disability Living Allowance (DLA) for adults


Disability Living Allowance (DLA) for adults - DLA rates, eligibility, changes because of Personal Independence Payment.




www.gov.uk


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> I can't fine the thread about DLA. I found this on google Could you be claiming disability living allowance (DLA)? You have to pay to join so I have not gone any further but I see under number 2 that DLA is not paid to pensioners. Over 65's have to claim Attendance Allowance. Is this all still current or is this site out of date?


I think that's right, the attendance allowance is a tricky one CAB can help.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Glad I lost the other scooter just bought a much better one


I se that has remote control Kev. Best not let Liz have the gizmo!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

W moved sites yesterday and are now ensconced at Cofton Holiday Park near Dawlish Warren. We had a clear run down the M5 yesterday and you wouldn't have thought that fuel was now 2 1uid a litre judging y the amount of traffic!

Today I'll be cooking us a Sunday brunch and then we plan to wander over to an American Car Show that is being held on site this weekend. I am quite interested in car exotica having owned a few myself, so it'll be interesting to see what's on show.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I saw it advertised for £900, maybe too much I thought for a used one, but it is one of the better ones, I asked for the best price and he came back with a bit more info, the one listed had sold in the morning, but he had another of the same model in blue, but it had no remote, £700 without remote £850 with, I offered £600 without and he accepted, I can get a remote for £45 if I think it needs one but it has a button on the control panel anyway, picking it up this afternoon.

I looked at a few videos and this one shows it off best, she's not a lightweight and it seems to be coping ok so it should do for me and if not then I don't think I will lose money.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Morning all
> 
> W moved sites yesterday and are now ensconced at Cofton Holiday Park near Dawlish Warren. We had a clear run down the M5 yesterday and you wouldn't have thought that fuel was now 2 1uid a litre judging y the amount of traffic!
> 
> Today I'll be cooking us a Sunday brunch and then we plan to wander over to an American Car Show that is being held on site this weekend. I am quite interested in car exotica having owned a few myself, so it'll be interesting to see what's on show.


What have you had?


----------



## GMJ

How old is it Kev? Did he say anything about the state of the batteries?


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> What have you had?


You mean cars?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> How old is it Kev? Did he say anything about the state of the batteries?


2 years old, batteries and charger all check out ok, it's not going to get a lot of use from me, it's for the van I can usually manage in the car, but when away we do a lot more wandering about, and this way Liz isn't always worried that I'm doing too much and hurting my back.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> You mean cars?


Why aye man pet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I really wanted this one, but too spensive for me.









Folding Mobility Scooter 4 Wheel lithium-ion battery portable Fully Road Legal | eBay


Lithium Battery. REE FRONT AND REAR BASKETS INCLUDED (Removable optional extras) Worth 49.99. Long lasting lithium-ion battery. Motor power. Travel Range. Front / Rear wheel size. speed(km/h). Technical information.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This is the seller









Stanley Mobility Scooters


Stanley Mobility scooters



stanleymobilityscooters.weebly.com


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Why aye man pet.


Nothing American (unless you count the Rover engine in the TVR) but a TVR Griffith 500 in which I had a 5.4 litre engine put in after the original blew. My absolute pride and joy. Not my car exactly but a review here 




After that we had a couple of Astons: a DB7 Vantage Volante and then a DB9 Volante. Lovely cars and great for touring in but lacked the raw edge of the TVR for me.

A good excuse to re-look at some of my old piccies...

My old TVR...











The fleet...
(not really but I managed to get a photo of them both together when the 9 was delivered and the 7 taken away)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I thought you meant proper cars, you know American muscle  

I had a C10 for a while, but kids kept jumping in the back so I got rid, shame, I liked the burble.


----------



## GMJ

I loved the V8 noise in the TVR. I had a red rose exhaust system on it so when I opened her up it was majestic. Also the way the new engine was tuned meant that I had crackle and pops when decelerating through 3000 revs, which sounded awesome.


----------



## patp

Nothing much on today thank goodness. Georgia got promoted again in her dog training class. She is now in the silver class. I am finding things to work on now  She needs to learn to lie flat on her side and work on her her stays for next week. I really like these classes. The trainer works hard to stretch each dog and handler hence Georgia being promoted twice in two weeks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> I loved the V8 noise in the TVR. I had a red rose exhaust system on it so when I opened er up it was majestic. Also the way the new engine was tuned meant that I had crackle and pops when decelerating through 3000 revs, which sounded awesome.


This is the only picture I ever took of the C10, a crappy Kodak brownie camera, I swapped it for a 2.8 auto Grin harder, the C10 had a bent chassis a porta power and one of BTs finest telephone poles straightened it perfectly, Then my mate Barry and I painted it (wish I had a done a colour picture) I bought a length of aluminium C section and made a new bumper, the only one of two times I ever did any ally welding, and it was gas welding too.

I must have been in a restoring phase as I did an Opel Manta and a Guzzi one after another, all in the same work place.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> she's not a lightweight and it seems to be coping ok so it should do for me


Ooh, you are unkind Kev! 

Looks good. I didn't realise the remote was for deploying the buggy into its usable state - I thought it was for a carer to control it! 😂


----------



## jiwawa

jiwawa said:


> Coffee with friends outside in a howling n cold gale! Grandson's birthday party. 2nd booster.


Grandson's actual birthday today so more celebrations. I'll need to take some Paracetamol for the after-effects of the jab 😢


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> Grandson's actual birthday today so more celebrations. I'll need to take some Paracetamol for the after-effects of the jab 😢


What after effects Jean, Is this Jab different to the first 3


----------



## jiwawa

Splitting headache (I hardly ever have a headache) n feeling a bit nauseous. TBH, I can't remember how I reacted previously but I think it was just sore arm. I'd Moderna this time, same as last booster.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jiwawa said:


> Ooh, you are unkind Kev!
> 
> Looks good. I didn't realise the remote was for deploying the buggy into its usable state - I thought it was for a carer to control it! 😂



I meant she wasn't a young fit stick insect like they seem to use.

The close open mech has a failsafe, you can do it manually but the auto button is really low down at the back, so I'll invest in a remote


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Phew!! back home at last, we almost melted in the car on the motorway, I gave in in the way back and put the AC on.

I seems to be okay in pretty good nick, steering is a bit sensitive, but the pavement was quite uneven, and it's not all terrain, speed wasn't fantastic but it should do, just need to fully charge it next, batteries can be refurbed it seems, and if I can find one cheap enough I might even buy a spare.









Speaking of AC   my brain has melted how many inverter watts do I need to plug this into please?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm, my math says 360 watts, I only have a 300w pure sine wave inverter, will that work at all, maybe slower?

If I have to go higher will a cheapo one work?


----------



## patp

Chris says "no" - it won't work


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah, bugger innit.


----------



## bilbaoman

I would not be sure it would not work as as the charger is rated 100 to 240v and 2.5 amps max so thats 250 w at 100v to give the same at 240 it would be just over 1 amp


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

bilbaoman said:


> I would not be sure it would not work as as the charger is rated 100 to 240v and 2.5 amps max so thats 250 w at 100v to give the same at 240 it would be just over 1 amp


I honestly don't know but I need to know today as we go away on Thursday and we'll be off-grid til 26/7/22 so no EHU which means I would need to organise a new inverter.

It's all that Dobsons fault for making me buy this one, not even opened it yet.

I found:-

The maximum power draw from a car’s cigarette lighter socket is* usually 150 W or 12.5 Amps, *mine has a ciggy socket plug, so is it already a no go?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Going to ring the docs today regarding this pain in my wrist, it seems to start the day and then get worse as the day goes on.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a mooch around the American Car Show yesterday and tbf it was quite good. There must have been a couple of hundred cars there I reckon and its obvious that the owners took a great deal of pride in them. Made me reminisce about the days when I was active on the car show scene which I kind of miss after yesterday.

Today the plan is to go for a bike ride this morning down to Dawlish Warren then Mrs GMJ will be watching Wimbledon which starts today I believe (I'll catch the end of the cricket).


----------



## patp

Nothing much on. Just a telephone consultation with a doctor for a mole check, which will be interesting, and a follow up on my Zinc deficiency. Not my usual "it's caused by stress" doctor so we will see....


----------



## raynipper

Just getting over my overindulgence last nights Bar-B-Q at friends. Whew too much of everything.
Started to make a serious dent in last years crop of Walnuts as I can see this years crop forming. Very satisfying and healthy.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Just getting over my overindulgence last nights Bar-B-Q at friends. Whew too much of everything.
> Started to make a serious dent in last years crop of Walnuts as I can see this years crop forming. Very satisfying and healthy.
> 
> Ray.


What are you doing to make your walnuts different to the ones here? For several years now all the trees in my village have have very hard shelled walnuts and 650 km south Heikes also have very hard shells, no longer can you put two nuts together to crack them. 🙀 ooher.


----------



## raynipper

Yes we can still put two together and crack them. Someone (A Widow) gave me a bag of her walnuts that are gigantic and must be 5cm across. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I rang Cardiology at LGI and they said it's not something they've had reported before, ring your GP, Hmmph total waste of time, recorded message, we have no appointments today ring on the next working day, so as I had to go down and pick up a Phlebotomy form as Cardio requested it last Friday, I asked the 12 year old GP receptionist, total stone wall didn't give a crap that cardiology had said to get an appointment, so I've rung Cardiology at the local hospital and left a message, I may or may not get a call back, but I'm going over there with Liz at 4pm as she's having bloods done too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Right back to Scooter charging Wildebus on WC is very knowledgeable about Electrickery and Sparky stuff (unlike some I won't name (Chris )  said the following:-


"
If it were me, I would use it via the dash socket for the immediate trip (the draw you have on the Bike Charger is within its capability) but I would also plan on the longer term on fitting a lead on the Leisure Battery for the Inverter, probably using 50A Anderson Leads.
This will allow a quick connect/disconnect so you can plug in as needed and also will allow you do use the Inverter at its full power (300W is well beyond the capability of the 12V sockets and you might have reason for using the inverter at higher power at some time and so may as well prepare for that load).

I know there are quite a few people who advocate using DC-DC adapters instead of Inverters and their AC-DC transformers and they are likely a little more efficient but as you already have the AC adapters for the Bikes (and maybe Laptops, and countless other small mains appliances), the extra cost of getting individual DC-DC adapters for each device compared to a single Inverter which will work with what you have, as well as what you might get in the future is much greater than the small increase in power used by an Inverter, so I always use the supplied AC adapters for my e-Bikes, Laptop, Power Tools Battery Charger, etc.
The only time I have binned the AC adapter for a straight DC solution is for the Amazon Alexas where they are so low power, having an inverter on all the time just for those would be too wasteful. "

I then asked:-

"So basically, plug it in and get on with it?

I (using my one remaining braincell) got the requirement to be 360w IE 240v x 1.5a = 360w, did I get that wrong? or are the numbers on the charger more incomprehensible/complicated? it's the one thing I struggled with on my self build, fuses, cable sizes, not for the weak minded, work of the devil."

He went on to say:-

"
Basically, Yes  Though it is always worth double-checking something if in doubt.

As someone mentioned on the thread on the other forum, the 1.5A was for the lower voltage. The Adapter is a world-wide compatible one (for when you are cycling all over the place) and will take anything from 100V to 240V.
The Current quoted is the maximum possible amperage - and for a given Wattage, the maximum amps are always with the lowest Voltage (Ohms law ... P=IV, and also P/V=I. So (P=IV) 150W = 100V x 1.5A. Then (P/V=I) 150W/230V = 0.65A)

These input numbers tend to be worst-case transient surge numbers - What is best to look at really is the DC output as that makes more sense on just about all transformers. Yours says 24V @ 2A = 48W.
Add in losses in the transformer (say 25% as likely inefficient) and you will be pulling 60W from the AC supply (inverter or mains).
Add in Inverter losses (say another 25%) and you will be pulling 75W from the battery (about 6A on a 12V DC system).
The 12V sockets tend to be rated at 120W/10A (Your 12V dash socket might be like mine though? rated at 180W (although I don't think I would try it at that power!)) so you are within quoted parameters.
The biggest problem with those sockets can be the dreadful connection between socket and plug. Some plugs are just terrible; some sockets are not that good either (VW Transporter ones are unbelievable poor). Using an Anderson Plug setup in the future will give you a very reliable quick-connect.

What is worthwhile having I think is a some kind of AC Power Monitor such as one of these plug-in "watt meters" - https://amzn.to/3u49gIe .
Plug this into the house AC socket, plug in your eBike Charger and battery and you will see the AC current drawn, the power in watts and also very interestingly the total Watt-Hours taken to charge the battery (can use for things like Laptop chargers as well for example).
Useful to know just how much that really takes to charge the battery and help you decide when to plug it in (you might find it is low enough to charge a bit without solar or driving sometimes?).
You would need to add 25% on top for inverter overhead though of course."


I am very grateful to all who offer help, I'm a total numpty when it comes to auto electrics, fuse & wire ratings etc, I know how to work out amps, volts & watts it's simple maths, but that only takes you so far without proper knowledge, this is why Sparkies are at the top of the tree when it comes to trades.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

And after a good bit of huffing and puffing, it's in the van, I jsut need to secure it for travelling although it can't come forward of the seats, and if it rolls into the van the soft seat back will bump into the bathroom door, not that I can corner hard enough for that.

Need to kill those weeds now the van's out of the way.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had our bike ride out to Dawlish Warren yesterday although the cycle shop/café we go to was closed (well the café bit was anyway). We found another one and a grocery shop too. On the way back we booked a table for lunch on Wednesday at a pub near the campsite.

Today the plan is to take the bus into Exeter. The bus stop is only a few hundred metres from the site and buses are every half hour.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I ordered one of these yesterday, as it would have answered my question easily just by plugging it in. https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B09CGP3M7C/ref=pe_27063361_487055811_TE_dp_1


----------



## raynipper

But can you master the instructions Kev.? We have one and used it maybe three times in 5 years.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I only need to use it once for each item though, and Liz can read too, she fixed our sewing machine last week, I'd been trying to sort it for days as I wanted to recycle a duvet cover we don't use into the van for me, and also to reduce the size of a duvet for the same reason but all I'd done was put the bottom bobbin in the wrong way round, daft really after doing all the upholstery in the self build to goof like that, but it was 10 years ago.


----------



## raynipper

Every electrical appliance has it's consumption on a label.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not everything Ray or they wouldn't be needed, say a kettle, it doesn't tell you how many watts to boil water for one cup or two, the charger I want it for has such a wide range on it I couldn't figure it out, and as I am limited to 300w it's important to know, it also tells you if a device has a problem.


----------



## raynipper

Watts x time x cost per unit = answer.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Might go and look at ramps to get the mobility scooter into the new van.

Chris had a telephone appointment with the GP about his knee. It is extremely painful now whereas, before his recent illness, it was just very painful. They agreed on an xray being the first step in sorting it out. It was replaced over fifteen years ago at the same time as the other one. Probly rusty


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Might go and look at ramps to get the mobility scooter into the new van.
> 
> Chris had a telephone appointment with the GP about his knee. It is extremely painful now whereas, before his recent illness, it was just very painful. They agreed on an xray being the first step in sorting it out. It was replaced over fifteen years ago at the same time as the other one. Probly rusty


I wish I could use a ramp Pat, heavy little bugger at 27kg, I hope they can do something for Chris's knee, he's having a pretty rough time of it. Liz had hers done 2010-11 they rattle.


----------



## raynipper

Walking with 20 to 25 French this afternoon. Coffee with 12 to 20 Anglo/French tomorrow. Village BBQ thursday with maybe 80 to 100.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> *Walking with 20 to 25 French this afternoon.* Coffee with 12 to 20 Anglo/French tomorrow. Village BBQ thursday with maybe 80 to 100.
> 
> Ray.


That's a lot of potential shoulder shrugging and bof-ing Ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Rather you than me, Liz is into people, I prefer my own company to crowds of people, I have a wedding 30/7, if it wasn't one of my oldest mates I'd give it swerve, I just can't do with gossip, he said she said, or just talk for the sake of talk.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Rather you than me, Liz is into people, I prefer my own company to crowds of people, I have a wedding 30/7, if it wasn't one of my oldest mates I'd give it swerve, *I just can't do with gossip, he said she said, or just talk for the sake of talk.*


...you seem to manage fine with that on here though Kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> ...you seem to manage fine with that on here though Kev


Not really G, I'm not trapped, I can ignore you all or not.


----------



## patp

The scooter will be driven up the ramp Kev. Because it is a van there are no obstructions to standing beside it. It could be driven up but not sure we are brave enough


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just looking at the dimensions, I think ours could go up the ramp and through the door, but I'll have to evaluate the cost V both of us lifting it and of course, storing the ramp.

I'd use the controls to slowly let it drive itself up.

Need to look at prices next, this is getting spensive.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Most have too much bigness but these might work Scooter Ramp with Black Grip Surface (Pair)

I am wondering if a simple piece of plywood might be enough to get it in, I'd need to provide grip but that's easy enough, I have some 12mm ply kicking about, I'll see how much it bends under weight, need give it some thought.


----------



## nicholsong

At last prepping/Loading for our first(delayed) trip out tomorrow - just 5-6 days to favourite spot in Tatra Mts. in Slowakia. A walkers' parking place overlooking a beautiful meadow with a chalet bar/restaurant with good food, nearly as good as Chez Basia on board.

Many good walks start from the Parking. There is even a spring if we need to top up the water. No black dump, but we should be OK for 6 days with 2x cassettes, and judicious use of bushes on walks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We hope you have a good few days away Geoff.


----------



## JanHank

That’s where she comes from Geoff, given to me by the young manageress in the trinket shop just inside the door.


----------



## dghr272

Spent day assembling daughters IKEA bedroom drawer units, hanging 3 Roman blinds, reassembling grandson computer desk then urgent removal of her close coupled toilet due to leak from the coupling to the soil pipe yuk.

oh the joys of retirement…… NOT

Terry


----------



## nicholsong

JanHank said:


> That’s where she comes from Geoff, given to me by the young manageress in the trinket shop just inside the door.
> View attachment 98064


Jan

Where we are going there is only the Bar/Restaurant, so I do not know where you are thinking of.

I think you and Heike are also travelling tomorrow with a nightstop en route. Have a good trip.

Geoff and Basia.


----------



## jiwawa

Thought you'd disappeared for a while Terry!


----------



## JanHank

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> 
> Where we are going there is only the Bar/Restaurant, so I do not know where you are thinking of.
> 
> I think you and Heike are also travelling tomorrow with a nightstop en route. Have a good trip.
> 
> Geoff and Basia.


Just inside the door on the right is a little cubby hole where cards and maybe keyrings, little wooden things can be bought, hav3 a look when you get there.


----------



## dghr272

jiwawa said:


> Thought you'd disappeared for a while Terry!


Yeah big push on to get them into their own house before the Baby is due in September.

Aint had time to bless myself, as they say.

Tomorrow, fitting shower screen and re-grouting bathroom tiles. 😇

Terry


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a pleasant trip to Exeter yesterday: just a mooch around the shops and a visit to the cathedral. The weather seemed unseasonably cold though and from around 3.30 it rained until the early hours of today.

Today - rain permitting - we plan a bike ride up the Exe estuary in the direction of Exeter. We won't get all the way to Exeter but hopefully a few miles up the estuary. It's shared space cycle track and road for miles and will be dead flat so hopefully Mrs GMJ will be OK. We have a table booked at a local pub near to site for lunch after that..


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

dghr272 said:


> Yeah big push on to get them into their own house before the Baby is due in September.
> 
> Aint had time to bless myself, as they say.
> 
> Tomorrow, fitting shower screen and re-grouting bathroom tiles. 😇
> 
> Terry


Bless you.

Sorted.


----------



## patp

Rushing around trying to source a ramp for the van. One should be arriving at a local dealer today. Apparently, they cannot get any sort of stock now. Their showroom (disability aids) is slowly emptying out with replacements hard to come by  
We are rushing because the Norfolk (two day) show starts today and we want to go. If it arrives today we will go tomorrow.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's getting hard to get stock for all kinds of businesses now, all blaming Covid, Brexit or Putin, and there is a lot of price gouging too.


----------



## nicholsong

JanHank said:


> Just inside the door on the right is a little cubby hole where cards and maybe keyrings, little wooden things can be bought, hav3 a look when you get there.


Hello Jan 

I hope your trip is going well and driving with your poorly hand not too difficult.

We arrived a Sverovska at about 1400 in a rain shower and have several since with thunder now just rolling. Journey too us 3 1/2 hours.

Now know what you mean about the cubby hole - there is a display box in the dark on the wall next to Reception, but I had never given it a second glance.

When were you here, how many times and when was last? We think we are on our 8th visit.

Safe home tomorrow.

GGeoff and Basia


----------



## JanHank

nicholsong said:


> Hello Jan
> 
> I hope your trip is going well and driving with your poorly hand not too difficult.
> 
> We arrived a Sverovska at about 1400 in a rain shower and have several since with thunder now just rolling. Journey too us 3 1/2 hours.
> 
> Now know what you mean about the cubby hole - there is a display box in the dark on the wall next to Reception, but I had never given it a second glance.
> 
> When were you here, how many times and when was last? We think we are on our 8th visit.
> 
> Safe home tomorrow.
> 
> GGeoff and Basia


2015 our first big tour when we came to you and you sent us there.
We are now at the Flugplatz not far from Jena. Took 4.5 hours almost non stop, only paused for a pee. We have the place all to ourselves. Getting a bit cool now, hopefully it won’t rain.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Mrs GMJ was feeling a bit off yesterday and didn't feel up to a bike ride so I went on my own. I only went around 5-6 miles up the Exe estuary towards the outskirts of Exeter. It was a very usable route: all cycle path/shared space or very quiet back road...I didn't meet a single car on the way there or back. When I got back to base we went to the local pub for a very nice lunch.

Plan for today is to get the bus to Teignmouth. neither of us have been there and its only 20 mins or so away by bus.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

At about 8am I'm off to pick up a couple of brackets I had made yesterday to make a pair of ramps for the scooter in the hope that getting it in and out of the van will be easier than lifting it, it's just a couple of bits of rough sawn wood I already had, the brackets are just to stop them slipping away from the van, I'd have more faith if the tyres were not solid plastic, I may need to find something to add grip to the wood, I have tested them with my weight and they will be strong enough.

Then it's just a matter of loading up and off.


----------



## patp

Sounds like a plan, Kev.

We ended up at the vet's yesterday evening as, although I had extracted three grass seeds from Georgia's feet over the last couple of days it was clear that one had become really imbedded and infected. The vet whisked her off to see what she could find and she found it! Well, we hope it was "it" and there are no more. Painkillers and antibiotics prescribed and ninety quid lighter we were home again.

Off to the Royal Norfolk Show today if we are not interrupted by Mark the farmer bringing more hardcore and his roller of whacker plate. Bit annoyed at David, the other farmer, giving us little notice that we would be sorting out the rest of the over site because he has left it too late to order the poured cement before he goes away on holiday.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Try to have a good day Pat and I hope both of you enjoy the show, leave all your troubles at home.


----------



## raynipper

Preparing for the first weekly village Bar-B-Q today. Been looking forward to it for months. 
Mind the weather doesn't look brilliant.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Brackets were picked up & the ramps created, one piece of wood was a bit on the smooth side so I found one more rougher, and they store just nicely in the nearside locker, very steep but if they only help in getting the scooter out of the van then I'm 50% better off, picture when I remember to take one.


----------



## baldlygo

raynipper said:


> Preparing for the first weekly village Bar-B-Q today. Been looking forward to it for months.
> Mind the weather doesn't look brilliant.
> 
> Ray.


Dark grey clouds and lots of rain down here - definitely not Bar-B-Q weather today.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a pleasant enough bus trip out to Teignmouth yesterday. We had never been before and were pleased that it didn't look tired as some seaside towns do. Unfortunately the pier was only open to around a 1/3 of its length due to restoration work. The weather held until we were on the bus back and then we had a downpour.

Today the plan is to go for a bike ride up the Exe estuary if Mrs GMJ is feeling up to it and the weather holds. When I did the same ride the other day I sussed out a suitable stopping place for coffee at a sensible place to turn around. After that I'll start breaking camp as we move on tomorrow plus the cricket starts again today so I'll be watching that too.


----------



## raynipper

It was a great first village BBQ of the season as the sun came out and maybe 100 villagers came to this very social event.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

That looks like the dogs bollox that does Ray 

Are you the old duffer with the white cap on?


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha difficult and holding camera. G.
It's brilliant and what you make it through July and August. You not only get to meet many of the inhabitants of the commune, the Mayor and assistant but enjoy local foods and traders.
Basic stuff like various meats inc Merguez, chips, rice, sea foods, African dishes, specialist meats, pizzas, creps and various deserts. The booze bar but we always take our own wine as we seen to get through quite a bit.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

It sounds and looks great Ray. Nice one.

I'm down to my last 12 packs of Merguez which will have to see me through until we go to Italy in late August. I should be able to get my winters stocks in on the way back as we are passing through France for a few days then.


----------



## patp

Had a nice day out at the Norfolk Show yesterday. Glad we took our own picnic lunch, though, because, when we decided that some chips would go well with our quiche, they set us back £4 for a, not too generous, portion! 
Had a chat with the British Heart Foundation people and with the Norfolk Wildlife Trust about our pond. He got quite excited when we told him it was the original clay "pit" used for building the old house. It seems it is correct to dig out all the debris (point scored by Chris) and that trees shading them is not a good idea. Our instincts to take down a couple of Acacia trees on the Southern boundary are correct. All jobs for the future but before we sort out the rest of the garden/wilderness/building site!


----------



## erneboy

Today I will be having two customer service discussions.

One with GLS who are the delivery company for a French nursery where I bought some plants mail order. The plants were sent Next Day and should have arrived on Wednesday. They didn't but what did was a mildly admonishing email from GLS saying they'd tried to deliver but we weren't at home. That was a lie, one of us was here all day because we were expecting GLS. OK I thought, a day late will be fine, but nobody came on Thursday either and in the evening I got a slightly more terse email saying that GLS had now tried for a second time and we weren't at home. Another lie. Because we've been so naughty we will have to pick them up at a drop off point.

This is irritating. Using the You Weren't at Home excuse for not bothering to deliver is standard practice here. There are no we called while you were out notes here because if there were it would end the possibility of using that very convenient lie when a driver just can't be arsed.

Naturally their email is No Reply and there is no contact option or any clue as to how you could contact them. There is a button to click saying that you will go to their drop off point and collect the stuff. I will do that because if I don't GLS will tell the lies to the supplier and dead plants will be my fault. No point complaining at the drop off since they are all local pubs and shops with no connection to GLS. I could leave a letter there but what are the chances of it ever getting to GLS?

I will go and get them and email GLS because if people don't complain the same nonsense will go on for ever.

It seems to me that Customer Service has for many companies come to mean Customer Avoidance.



My second beef today is with Bauhaus, a multinational German based B&Q. At the beginning of June I bought a small flatpack kitchen. It arrived quickly but I think it must have fallen off the lorry on the way given all the damage. The packages didn't look too bad but more than half the units were unusable. I can't get any answer from them other than an automated reply saying that my complaint will be dealt with in a very short time. Stupidly I paid with a currency card so don't have protection. I assume that Bauhaus are working on the basis that if they ignore me for long enough I will just give up.

I won't of course.

I hope the rest of you are looking forward to a less annoying day.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Alan as more items are being sent via these new flybynight delivery companies that don't seem to be able to cope, they are finding more and more excuses not to deliver. 
I have waited in all day many times only to be told we were not at home. Waited over two weeks for a shower promised within 5 days. Ha ha. It's still showing not delivered on their website two months after I installed it.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I’m not saying anything, that way I can’t talk anything up. 😁


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

22.74 litres, £45.00 ouch.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> It was a great first village BBQ of the season as the sun came out and maybe 100 villagers came to this very social event.
> 
> Ray.


Who's that Prue's chatting up Ray?!


----------



## raynipper

87 year old Douglas husband of the lady opposite at 86. Game old couple live just 3 doors from the square. Lovely and love a crowd. Usually have a house full of grandkids etc.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We found a nice place south of St Andrews loads of parking, flat and mohos allowed.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We found a nice place south of St Andrews loads of parking, flat and mohos allowed.


So, where’s the photo to prove it?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> So, where’s the photo to prove it?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not enough signal here, will post one tomorrow.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

There's a couple from the Netherlands in a 1927 transit had it 27 year, mint have a picture of that too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

1977


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We managed our cycle ride out yesterday: 9 mile round trip which is really good and top end for Mrs GMJ. The weather held until we got to the half way point, which was OK as we stopped for coffee then anyway. I put in our cycle route below. Lively little ride up the Exe all shared space or quiet road, flat and good tarmac











Today we are on the move up to Charmouth for a week. We'll stop at Tesco in Exeter on the way to stock up on bulky stuff.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We found a nice place south of St Andrews loads of parking, flat and mohos allowed.


How long you planning on being away on your trip Kev? Any outline ideas of where you'll be wandering?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Here.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Here.





Pudsey_Bear said:


> Here.


A few puddles there Puddle. 
Big wide open space behind you, I love the dry stone walls, they remind me of some very happy times we had in the Dales. I know your not there, but it look similar.
After yesterdays bit of rain here it´s all dry as a bone again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You need another 0


----------



## JanHank

Oh dear I logged in on the Mac, it’s changed my name 😈


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just picked up some smokies for lunch in Arbroath.


----------



## JanHank

whichway07 said:


> A few puddles there Puddle.
> Big wide open space behind you, I love the dry stone walls, they remind me of some very happy times we had in the Dales. I know your not there, but it look similar.
> After yesterdays bit of rain here it´s all dry as a bone again.


Don´t welcome this person, she won´t be posting again


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Thank god for that 👺 👺 

Nice Wilding at Arbroath.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Another van just pulled up near us i was just looking at and my eyes wandered beyond it to the sea as the sun shine on something, i got me bins out as it was right on the horizon, I looked it up and its the

The Bell Rock Lighthouse, off the coast of Angus, Scotland, is the world's oldest surviving sea-washed lighthouse. It was built between 1807 and 1810 by Robert Stevenson on the Bell Rock in the North Sea, 11 miles east of the Firth of Tay. Standing 35 metres tall, its light is visible from 35 statute miles inland.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We moved sites yesterday so are now up in Charmouth for a week. Luckily I managed to get the awning both down and then back up, in the dry. We got to site around 11.45 (after a visit to Tesco en route) so managed to get all set up and sorted by lunchtime. Tbf the site we are on allows entry from 11.00 which is quite generous as most are from at least 12.00 and later.

Plan for today is just to have a bimble out to get the Sunday paper and have a coffee. It looks like it's going to rain from late morning, which is a shame.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> How long you planning on being away on your trip Kev? Any outline ideas of where you'll be wandering?


Back late July and no idea where we're going, we hit a junction then decide left or right, and look at the weather too, amazing where we end up sometimes 🤔. Liz plans, and we do go if the mood takes.

Scooter did well yesterday tackled some decent hills but doesn't like loose gravel etc, home made ramps work a treat.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

How's Chris Pat?


----------



## patp

He is a little better, thanks Kev. He comes out on the morning dog walk every morning now riding his scooter. That, on its own, is cheering him up. The breathlessness is much better when he potters about indoors and around the garden. He was messing around with the van when I got back from dog training yesterday. It has a removable tow bar on it which is in the way of the ramps if we are on a slope. His brain fog has cleared somewhat too.

Thomas, the 15 year old rescue cat, brought in a great big fat mouse last night and let it go in the dining room! The dog tried to get it so he grabbed it and we managed to shepherd him outside. Phew! Nothing worse than when they get under and behind things and the cat completely loses interest!

Nothing much on today. Might finish our tour of the Teddy Festival in our village. There are 79 of them to be found! Looked around the art festival in the church yesterday. We have some talented artists beavering away in their little studios. I know some of them to speak to and would never guess that they were so artistic. One is an enormous ex policeman and he produces the most exquisite carved water fowl. Here is some of his work but I prefer his more colourful ones. I might try to photograph them today. Terry Getley - Pinkfoot Gallery


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ah!! A bit of good news for you both.

My cheapo scooter and even cheaper home made ramps, not perfect but zero lifting for us just 321 pull and push in the van in aboutv2 seconds, and it rolls out easy enough.


----------



## patp

Brilliant Kev! Think you should go into production


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

More by luck than judgment the ramps clear the locker by 2mm a happy accident.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Ah!! A bit of good news for you both.
> 
> My cheapo scooter and even cheaper home made ramps, not perfect but zero lifting for us just 321 pull and push in the van in aboutv2 seconds, and it rolls out easy enough.


Are you able to manage the weight of it, pushing it up the slope Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It does need both of us Pat, its only 24.5kg


----------



## GMJ

OK Thanks Brenda


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Who Brenda?


----------



## GMJ

I asked...



GMJ said:


> Are you able to manage the weight of it, pushing it up the slope Kev?


You replied




Pudsey_Bear said:


> It does need both of us Pat, its only 24.5kg


Hence my Brenda remark


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nah!! Must be a Wales thing.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

After a suitably slothful day yesterday where all we did was wander up into the village for a newspaper and coffee and then down to the sea front, today we plan on not accomplishing much more either! 

After fortifying ourselves with some bacon sarnies we plan on going for a walk and seeing how far Mrs GMJ can manage to walk up the cliff path. There are some lovely views up and down the coast from up there. After that it'll be watching tennis for Mrs GMJ and cricket for me!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

After slopping out we plan on going to the beach, I did a reccy on Google, and I can get most of the way, so I might leave Liz to go on by her own 😁😁


----------



## raynipper

Yesterday, sunday our village had a inauguration of a new monument to the American WW" soldiers who fought through our village. Then the ceremonies and after another lunch time BBQ.
Then bands playing WW2 music like Glen Millar and after more music and singers all free.

Today we go for a guided tour of a local cheese factory and booked lunch for 25. All go.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We're just north of Aberdeen tonight, to think I'd think nothing of getting a delivery up here from Leeds mid afternoon just gas up and go, and be back the next morning ready for work.

Our view tonight.


----------



## raynipper

Fab morning tour of a camembert cheese factory just 20k up the road and back to lunch with 25 others set meal brilliant. Just slept off the copious wine.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I‘m gradually getting organised again, it’s taking a long time, but I have plenty of that.
Yesterday I started making my holiday videos after a senior Apple adviser ( a Londoner living in Ireland) sorted out an iMovie problem I had. Nothing to show here they will be boring for you, but entertains to the people who are in them either eating together or playing Viking chess and having a lot of fun, stuff like that.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We managed a walk out up the coastal path yesterday morning but couldn't make it to the top of the cliff as there were some steps which Mrs GMJ couldn't manage unfortunately. Still, we got to see some nice views down the coast and had some fresh air nonetheless.

The original plan for today was to take the bus into Lyme Regis however as the cricket looks like it will be an exciting finish this morning, we have postponed that trip until tomorrow. No harm done as Mrs GMJ is quite happy watching the tennis this afternoon and I'll finish reading the Sunday paper...and Lyme Regis isn't going anywhere!


----------



## raynipper

Damaged my right hand forefinger two days ago pulling up some weeds that must have been very sharp and grubby. Really painful and debilitating. So must look into KILLING and more KILLING before the place becomes a jungle. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Damaged my right hand forefinger two days ago pulling up some weeds that must have been very sharp and grubby. Really painful and debilitating. So must look into KILLING and more KILLING before the place becomes a jungle. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> Ray.


Have you maybe got a thorn in the finger Ray, they can be very painful.

Don´t know I have come up on this one again, another job to do now to get rid of it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Maybe you have a goat Gert.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Maybe you have a goat Gert.


I know what it is, when I answer an email from here it opens the forum with Google Chrome, I remember when I was away and all the alterations started I was asked do I want to open the forum with facebook, Chrome and a few other choices and I chose Chrome thats when it made me a new member. I have no idea how to rectify it. If I open with Safari then its the real me.


----------



## JanHank

whichway07 said:


> Have you maybe got a thorn in the finger Ray, they can be very painful.
> 
> Don´t know I have come up on this one again, another job to do now to get rid of it.


This is the real me


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

whichway07 said:


> I know what it is, when I answer an email from here it opens the forum with Google Chrome, I remember when I was away and all the alterations started I was asked do I want to open the forum with facebook, Chrome and a few other choices and I chose Chrome thats when it made me a new member. I have no idea how to rectify it. If I open with Safari then its the real me.


I always wanted one, don't think I'll bother now...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just found this whilst looking for access to a castle on the way up to Peterhead the home of the UK largest phishing fleet.


----------



## GMJ

You found the sea?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oh!! No one told me it was lost?

Been going up the coast for a while.


----------



## patp

Not getting any notifications which is why I have not been around.

Chris had his Respiratory consultant's appointment yesterday. She is the loveliest doctor and person. She meets and greets all her patients from the waiting room to her office. She is genuinely interested in how you are feeling. While listening to Chris's chest from behind she was giving me such caring and compassionate looks because of what has happened to him since she last saw him over two years ago. He will need a lung capacity test but not just yet as she wants him to give him more time to recuperate. She is Italian and we had a little chat about different the way different cultures view life expectancy. In her culture all people want is to stay alive for as long as possible whereas she is finding our culture values quality of life over length.

Today we had a chap come and valet the fifth wheel. I think he vastly under quoted as it took him from 9am to until 8pm and he was only charging £50 for the exterior and £60 for the interior. He has done a really excellent job so he got a substantial tip. I did say it was very large! Such a relief that it is all clean  Now we have to take photographs and sell it along with the VW Amorok.


----------



## GMJ

Morning 

After a thoroughly enjoyable lazy day yesterday and a great conclusion to the cricket, today we plan on taking the bus to Lyme Regis for coffee; a bimble; some shopping; and lunch.


----------



## patp

Good result in the cricket and a good result in the tennis. Did anyone watch the programme last night with all the young lads who had never tried cricket?

Got a telephone consult with the doctor today to discuss my zinc deficiency and, interestingly, for a mole check 

I did some strimming yesterday and might do some more today. The farmers around here are tearing their hair out waiting for rain.


----------



## GMJ

We plan on watching that Flintoff cricket programme on catch up Pat. Would have watched it but it went on to 9.30 as I think the tennis overran and we retire at 9.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Set Freddie up for recording via the Virgin app yesterday


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Peeing it down all night here and still is no idea where we'll go might even stay here.


----------



## jiwawa

I'm in Lanzarote on the 1st day of a family all-inclusive break. Must admit, I'm very impressed with the hotel - lots of vast areas of space and I feel fine not wearing a mask around the place. 

Kuds are having a ball around the pool, food and drink are good. Hopefully have a look beyond the resort later. 

Very different from what I'm used to but enjoying it.


----------



## raynipper

Gosh Jean. Very different.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Very. I'm surprised I'm enjoying it so much! I've done absolutely nothing except relax!


----------



## GMJ

Have the schools broken up in NI Jean? You mentioned the kids being there...


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a lovely trip to Lyme Regis yesterday. It really is a nice little place which we enjoy visiting. Whilst it was brisk, it wasn't too busy. We had lunch in a pub on the Cobb which must have a Greek chef or owner as their specials are Greek dishes: I had souvlaki whilst Mrs GMJ had moussaka. 

The only thing that annoys me a little is the bus price. It's £11 for 2 returns to Lyme from Charmouth...for a 10 minute bus trip. In Devon last week we only paid a couple of quid more for 2 Day Rover tickets to use the bus network all day!

Today the plan is to have a walk down the beach in Charmouth and get some sand between our toes.


----------



## raynipper

It seems you probably dine out more than you eat at home G.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

That's the thing Ray, we never/seldom dine out when we are at home hence enjoying a few when away. I think last week it was 2 lunches out and so far this week only 1 lunch, so not too bad. We didn't go to the pub the other night in the end as tbh we can't be arsed to go out even at 5.30pm...especially when the tennis is on for Mrs GMJ  

BBQ tonight though Ray...with merguez too!


----------



## bilbaoman

Just watched the first bull run at Pamplona no serious injuries and the bulls arrived safely at the Bullring for their last breakfast


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Heading up to Peterhead and maybe Fraserburgh to look at the massive fishing fleet if were allowed in now 🤔 then make plans to go across the top of Scotland.


----------



## raynipper

We bought two very warm fishermen's jumpers there. Warm but pricey.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Feeling very tired yesterday and today so will not do too much at all.

Got to get some photos of the Celtic Rambler and VW Amorok to post them on sites for sale. Eeek!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> We bought two very warm fishermen's jumpers there. Warm but pricey.
> 
> Ray.


I hate used cl.othing


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just wandered around Fraserburgh harbour.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We found an excellent chippy, Findlays on 68 Cross Street, Fraserburgh.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I like boats in case it wasnae obvious.


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> Have the schools broken up in NI Jean? You mentioned the kids being there...


Yes, Graham, NI has the best (or worst) of both worlds in that the schools close along with Scotland, at the end of June but then open again with England at the beginning of September.


bilbaoman said:


> Just watched the first bull run at Pamplona no serious injuries and the bulls arrived safely at the Bullring for their last breakfast


I'm sure that was exciting! The statue just over from the bullring is absolutely amazing!


Pudsey_Bear said:


> Just wandered around Fraserburgh harbour.


I think we stayed overnight on Fraserburgh harbour - is it still allowed?


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We plan another walk on the beach today and then a pub lunch. Tennis in the afternoon for Mrs GMJ to watch whilst I read, hopefully sat outside in the sun. We had a lovely day yesterday albeit a little windy.

It's our last full day here today as we head up to Cirencester tomorrow, so I'll start to put some of our stuff away as well.


----------



## raynipper

08.15 popped back to dentist before he was open for business to get a sharp bit ground off a tooth that has been catching on tongue. Now just clearing/tidying up after the ladies craft meet here yesterday. Still plenty to do and keep busy making tea for the Memsahib. 

Ray.


----------



## patp

Chris has blood tests this morning.
Thomas, the elderly cat I have taken on is not well. D&V and is drinking more. He is also, I think, a bit stiff in his joints so will take him to the vet and ask them to check that out while he is there. Cats are masters at hiding pain.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We spent last night by the beach, avian flu is seriously bad up here, dead birds everywhere.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We just pulled onto Macduff and are having a very slow and expensive coffee overlooking the harbour, we'll be overnight in on one of of our old beaches tonight,then possibly on to Cromarty (old tuggs haunt) tomorrow depending on what we get up to today.

I've used the scoot a couple of times, its come in handy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We've tied up near RAF Lossiemouth, looks very busy too, a few transport planes and a typhoon or two so far, there's food "hut" we thought we might tea there, but stupid prices.


----------



## raynipper

Examples please Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Of what, food? 8.75 for soup.


----------



## raynipper

Yeah, stoopid.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We've got around quite a bit today, a few pictures.


----------



## GMJ

Did you sit on the Happy bench Kev? 

Sounds right up your street  ...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I did.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I did.


..so did anyone stop and talk to you and did it make you happy?


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a walk down to the beach and a paddle yesterday. It was a lovely day weather-wise and even Mrs GMJ had a paddle! Back at base I put the awning away and we popped up to the nearest pub for lunch.

We are on the move today and heading up to Cirencester where we will stay for 3 nights.


----------



## patp

Off to my dog training class today. Other than that I might do some more strimming of weeds. The base to the garage was, successfully, laid yesterday which means that the bricklayer will be able to get on next week.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> ..so did anyone stop and talk to you and did it make you happy?


Yes .


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Need to get a 6kg of propane today.and we're off to brodie Castle


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Got gas £26.00, we just arrived at chanonry, point pay and display carpark, big sign says motorhomes turn around and exit... so I reversed into a disabled parking bay, went to the meter to see if I had to pay, but it's free, warden came over said you're fine 🙂 👌


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We went to Fort George earlier, £7.50 each.


----------



## raynipper

Wot on the bus or to get in?

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We went to Fort George earlier, £7.50 each.


Last time my sister n I were there we were virtually horizontal, the wind was so severe!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We got to Cirencester around 1.30 yesterday after a clear run up from Charmouth. The afternoon was spent by Mrs GMJ watching the women's tennis final and myself watching cricket followed by rugby (Wales bear South Africa in South Africa for the first time in our history - top stuff  ).

Our son is coming over this morning and we'll pop out for some brunch with him.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We went up to Cromarty yesterday, we were going to stay on the green for two days but it's bollards off now we are further north up the estuary opposite the rig park, we can see the plinths being made for the mid North Sea floating wind farm i counted 52 of them all ready to go, its a mammoth operation with huge floating cranes.

We were woken this morning by about 500 geese right behind the van, what a racket they were making, a single
Oyster Catcher kept chasing them back into the water.

Heading up to Tongue today but no rush.

Found diesel at £1.93 yesterday in Inverness.


----------



## GMJ

Saw it at 1.949 and 1.929 on the way yesterday but its 1.989 in Tesco in Cirencester...which is more than BP!

I've noticed that Tesco in Carmarthen can be more expensive than the Texaco which is half a mile away from there!

By Oyster Catherine do you mean Oystercatcher?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Edited now.


----------



## patp

Never got to dog training yesterday as there was a garage sale in the village and it took us an absolute age to walk up and back again. Several stops for coffee one of which was in the church to view some historical finds made by our local metal detectorist. On the way back we were called in to another house to find some ex neighbours were back from living in France. The poor chap, only in his fifties, had suffered a brain haemorrhage and virtually died right in front of his wife. She speaks very little French and had to cope with calling the ambulance (bombardiers) etc. He was in a coma for almost a week having been air lifted to a hospital a hundred miles from where they lived. When we arrived in the garden she greeted us with "hello, Michael died!". Needless to say he was upright and breathing and looked fine. They have moved back to the good old UK.
Today we will go back to the church to have a look at some more historical information on the village.


----------



## jiwawa

We hired a bike carriage this morning - not sure what you call them! 2 peddallers, 3 seats. The guy who checks over the bikes/carriages before they go out is the spitting image of your friend Jorge (?) @erneboy - he's not done a moonlight flit, has he? 

What a shock for your neighbours Pat. My husband collapded in Denmark n wasn't breathing. I made myself understood that i needed a Dr but didn't realise that was asking for a Dr to come when it suited, on his rounds! Fortunately he started breathing on his own very quickly.


----------



## patp

Phew Jean! After Chris's triple bypass on our trip through France to Spain I had made notes of "Call an ambulance" in both French and Spanish in spite of being assured that the emergency services are multi lingual. It speaks volumes of how Chris feels, now, that he does not want to drive all that distance any more with the fiver on the back. I can share the driving if we drive a normal car/van to the sun in the winter. Still not sure about the health insurance position though. I can hear them laughing when I run through all his ailments  He would still risk it but it is not him dealing with the fall out.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Our lad came over to see us yesterday morning and we popped out for some brunch. He also brought my Fathers Day present too! It was rather late as he kept on forgetting to post it! After he left, we sat outside and read the Sunday papers before Mrs GMJ retired to watch the tennis and I watched cricket on the laptop whilst still sat outside. Bliss!

Today we plan to have a wander into Cirencester to have a look around the shops. Nothing too strenuous mind...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not sure yet if we're visiting anywhere today (boss still źźzzzzzz) but we're following the top coast mainly, not going into midge land, then meandering inland to take in some Highland games over the next week or so.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Morning
> 
> Our lad came over to see us yesterday morning and we popped out for some brunch. He also brought my Fathers Day present too! It was rather late as he kept on forgetting to post it!


SO, what was the present?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A gob stopper


----------



## GMJ

It was a hardback copy of Alun Wyn Jones' autobiography Belonging...









Belonging: The Autobiography: Amazon.co.uk: Jones, Alun Wyn: 9781529058093: Books


Buy Belonging: The Autobiography Main Market by Jones, Alun Wyn (ISBN: 9781529058093) from Amazon's Book Store. Everyday low prices and free delivery on eligible orders.



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## raynipper

Off to collect Widow No. 27 from Florida arriving here this am.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Got to get the Amorok fit for a viewing tomorrow. As per usual Chris wants to clean it before asking the car valeters to do it. This time he is just doing the buck as it has cement dust in it. Last time (we usually do it ourselves) he told them to leave the back seat because it was too dirty!


----------



## patp

Mark, the farmer, had a field fire yesterday as he was combining! It has happened to him before a year or so again. Four appliances attended. Our local fire station is manned by volunteers. How amazing are they! Bit relieved to have potatoes in the next field to us and stock feed turnips behind us.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> Got to get the Amorok fit for a viewing tomorrow. As per usual Chris wants to clean it before asking the car valeters to do it. This time he is just doing the buck as it has cement dust in it. Last time (we usually do it ourselves) he told them to leave the back seat because it was too dirty!


Are you selling that separately to the 5th Wheel Pat?


----------



## patp

Not intending to Graham. If someone does not want it with the fifth wheel then that is fine because we have had so many people interested in buying it. If we sold it then we could not move the fifth wheel


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sell the 5th wheel first i suppose or together, the pickup will have a greater appeal to most these days they seem to have become more popular with wives than range rovers these days.


----------



## patp

And men of certain age Kev! It is big and black and shiny  They are also out of production which is increasing their value.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Only brainless men OACA Pat, mpg is awful.


----------



## jiwawa

Last full day of our family holiday in Lanzarote. Have to say, I've thoroughly enjoyed it. Very little walking (my usual mode of exercise) but swimming, cycling, tennis... And lots of bending the elbow!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We're off down to Inverness this morning. 

What an awful night, the wind is really strong here about 10 miles north of Lairg on the A836, its a single track road from Tongue to Lairg 40 ish miles long.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a nice day yesterday just wandering into Cirencester for a coffee and to do some browsing (Mrs GMJ that is). Very warm for the rest of the day and it was still 25 degrees when we went to bed so the roof window was open and the desk fan deployed all night.

We are off home today after a very nice, relaxing trip.


----------



## patp

We have a prospective buyer coming to view the fifth wheel and the truck. Other than that another day trying to cope with the heat.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not gone too far today, we're on the other side of the water to Cromarty, Inverness tomorrow.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are back home after a straight run yesterday. We got back around 2pm. I emptied the MH and gave it a good clean inside ready for our next trip.

Plan for today: plumber and sparkie are supposed to be arriving at 9.30 to fix our underfloor heating problem. We'll see if they turn up! After that I'll nip into Carmarthen to do some food shopping and then gardening this afternoon. The grass hasn't grown that much presumably due to the lack of rain, so it's not too onerous a task to get it back to normal.


----------



## raynipper

After yesterday debacle trying to explain the fridge theory again after 50+ years we will dance around each other opening and closing doors and windows to keep 'cool'.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Cat to the vet today. His guts are no better on the medication and if anything they are worse  They are going to sedate him to take bloods. Will have fun, first, getting him in the cat basket!

Haven't heard, yet, from the people who viewed the fifth wheel and amorok. They loved them but they found a crack in the outside fibre glass. Only small and too high up for either of us to have noticed it. Not a deal breaker I don't think but a bargaining tool. He, also, has health problems so they may decide that they should think carefully before buying. They already have a motorhome but, like us, are finding it less than convenient as you get less mobile. Have someone else waiting in the wings.


----------



## GMJ

Plumber and sparkie never showed...again! This is the second failed appointment now.

I left a voicemail and messaged the plumber who rang me to apologise saying that he had put the wrong date in his diary! They are booked in for next Tuesday now...we'll see!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Were just in the Inverness botanical Gardens


----------



## JanHank

I went to the doctor this morning about the blisters on my little finger, no appointment, just turn up during surgery hours I was told.
I was there just before 10.30, the first person to see the doctor went in at 10.30 she was there at 8 am, I expected her to come out after 15 mins, 30 mins later she was still not out, or nobody else had been called to see her, and there were 2 people in front of me so guess what I did.
I am taking Motley to the vet tomorrow for his blood test regarding the Thyroid gland, I´ll ask her to have a look 😁


----------



## patp

I once was treated by a vet Jan! We were trying to treat a feral cat and it bit me right through the thumb. I lifted it off the floor as it hung on to my thumb with its teeth. I cleaned it thoroughly and the vet reached to the shelves and gave me some strong antibiotics to get down my throat 

Graham - all the trades have far too much work. They prioritise their regular customers like builders etc  Our carpenters went off to Buckingham Palace weeks ago and we have not seen them since! Bricklayer was supposed to come yesterday to work on the garage. No sign of him but thought it was too hot. Bit cooler today and he is still not here


----------



## GMJ

@Pat He first came to see the UFH within 3 days of calling : top service; cracking bloke; knew his stuff. The first time he let me down after this the appointment was set for 6 weeks hence; this last appointment he had 4 weeks notice of. It's not that he is stowed off (he is busy) its that he is either disorganised or a liar!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

All of the above.


----------



## patp

Some of the nice ones try too hard to please everyone. Then they have to lie to get themselves out of bother. He needs a good receptionist


----------



## powerplus

Hi all
Just to keep myself busy i have decided to put a extra solar panel on the vans roof it has taken me a while to find a panel that will fit a space that i have and was able to find a 80w that was more or less a perfect size and the max power voltage is only 0.2v different than the 100w that i will be connecting it to which is a good match for efficiency
i will be connecting it in parallel which i prefer

i ordered it today with some mc4 connectors and a crimp tool

Just need to find some sika 221 locally if not i could use stixall as that is recommended by some motorhomers

Any thoughts on the stixall or something easily obtainable


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

I managed a couple of hours in the garden yesterday afternoon. The garden wasn't too bad after our trip but even so I managed to fill the green bin. its not due to be collected for the best part of 2 weeks so I think there might be a garden fire next week.

Off into Llandeilo this morning: Mrs GMJ is seeing a podiatrist and I have to get a blood test. Then watching cricket on the telly in the afternoon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We're just wandering around for the next two days.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not sure how accurate the earlier Ducato mpg displays are but even after resetting a few times it shows 37mpg, we're only topping up when we see it around 195 which isn't often, Asda seems cheapest, and we've seen 2.04 twice up here.

I'll do a proper mpg when we get home if I can figure it out there used to be a good app but I can't find it, you could enter price per litre, how many litres, miles and it worked it all out, I might be able to do it on a spreadsheet.


----------



## jiwawa

37mpg seems incredibly good Kev. My last trip was around the 30mpg mark. I've learned (eventually!) that I'm far better (since my readings are km rather than miles, and I buy diesel in litres) to use the litres per 100km calculation n anything below 10 is grand.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It might be pure fiction Jean, but I am a very steady driver I go through the gears progressively, I observe and react to road, traffic and sign/signals as far ahead as possible and try to avoid braking I never accelerate down hills if possible and I tend to cruise in top gear (5th) at 2k or below, I'm quite happy doing as low as 30 in top on flat level roads, but I do allow people to pass me as their journey might be more urgent than mine.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Mrs GMJ has an appointment at Carmarthen hospital this morning first thing, after which we'll head into town and get some bits n bobs. After that it'll be gardening for me today I think.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> It might be pure fiction Jean, but I am a very steady driver I go through the gears progressively, I observe and react to road, traffic and sign/signals as far ahead as possible and try to avoid braking I never accelerate down hills if possible and I tend to cruise in top gear (5th) at 2k or below, I'm quite happy doing as low as 30 in top on flat level roads, but I do allow people to pass me as their journey might be more urgent than mine.


I now purposely drive at 5% lower speeds on motorways and dual carriageways since fuel prices have gone through the roof. I saw my mpg lift on our recent trip from a usual 23.7-ish to 24.5-ish as a result.


----------



## JanHank

I have no idea how many km. Per liter. I use, when the tank needs filling I fill it.
Before I left in April I wrote the km down somewhere, I thought it was on the calendar, well someone must have rubbed it off coz I can’t find it so no idea how far I drove. Same with the car, electricity, water and gas at home, if I need it I use it, I don’t smoke, I don’t drink only the occasional G & T if I think about it and I don’t go out for meals or coffee even when I am away, so I spend on my home comforts.

I will be making bread this morning after the walk, forecast says 22°c so not too hot to work in the kitchen.
If I feel like it the grass might get a trim, if I don’t feel like it I will do it tomorrow.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah good idea Jan let's all consume as much as we can.


----------



## patp

Lots of phone conversations about Thomas the cat and his bowels. I have shut his bedroom (dining room) window as some cats feel vulnerable to attack if they have a cat flap or open window. The bloods all came back normal which is good for a fifteen year old cat so we are treating it as stress. He has gone onto fresh chicken to just calm his guts down. So, what with Chris, then Georgia and her pancreatitis now Thomas is needing nursing! Hey ho...
We have someone coming to view the van at 8.30 eeek! He already has a large fifth wheel and large American truck but has decided to downsize and have a bit more luxury


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Yeah good idea Jan let's all consume as much as we can.


I consume what I need Puddle, no more no less 😖


----------



## raynipper

Our peasant neighbour up the lane and on the main road who lets his animals breed and roam. We now have four kittens being weaned under our pile of pots and plant trays.
We really don't want then as they are feral and just crap anywhere never burying it.
Sadly my wife has given them a tray with a cosy lining so I can see a repeat performance in the future.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin

Only happened to us once and the Mum was beautiful, very friendly and happy for me to handle her or the five kittens.

Once they were a few weeks old, all of them went into a cat basket for a 2h drive to a cat shelter. We heard later that ALL were chosen by visitors within 10 days and were very friendly.

None of our neighbours recognised the mother, or admitted even seeing her, so we are at a loss as to where she came from.

But, we were happy they were all taken care of so easily.


----------



## raynipper

I just told the wayward neighbour as he had another two or more running around his tip of a garden. He laughed and said he would collect them sometime.? But i'm not holding my braeth.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> We now have four kittens being weaned under our pile of pots and plant trays.


Awww, how can you resist those wee faces Ray?!


----------



## raynipper

Sadly Jean they are not welcome by either of us as they are wild and feral. I would love 'A' kitten but although cute not a long haired wild one.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We just arrived in Tomintoul for the highland games tomorrow.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We just arrived in Tomintoul for the highland games tomorrow.


Which event you entering Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Knob head throwing, just waiting for you to arrive.


----------



## GMJ

..you go ahead without me mate. I'm sure you'll be the star attraction


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Obs...


These just turned up...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

And...


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Obs...
> 
> 
> These just turned up...


Is that your elbow or nose in pic 3 Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No. Your knob just arrived, see you tomorrow. 

The rest of you.


I'm impressed..


Always said you were a big knob.


----------



## jiwawa

That blue van reminds me of the grocery van that visited my Uncle's farm on a weekly basis when I was growing up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A drop dead gorgeous girl and some bloke turned up to ot just now, her parents have had it for 31 years its a 71 model.


----------



## JanHank

I have just arrived home accompanied by Marko , from a splendid evening with Marko, Inis, Mario, Horst, and a few more village people, at Marko´s place. We drank a few bears and schnapps with a small BBQ.
Hopefully I can sleep tonight.


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> We drank a few bears


Gosh, you'll give Kev nightmares Jan! Glad you'd a good time!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

I got a couple of hours in the garden yesterday afternoon which was very productive. I also mowed the lawn at the back of the Church Hall next door too (there's a couple of us do it between us to keep it looking trim).Today I'll get in the garden again but in the morning as I think it'll be warming up later. I have a small landscaping project I started yesterday to finish plus I want to trim all our shrubs as they have gone really out of shape with this years growth.

Aside from that there is rugby on later with SA v Wales third test. We beat SA last week for our first ever win in SA but I fear for the boys today as there could be a backlash.


----------



## raynipper

Everything is so baked in our gardens even the Robow mower goes round in a cloud of dust.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We're off up to the games after breakfast.


----------



## GMJ

Have you been before Kev? i reckon that will be an interesting and enjoyable day out  

I'd be interested to hear about it later mate.


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> Gosh, you'll give Kev nightmares Jan! Glad you'd a good time!


Morning Kev, I think I would have eaten them 😄


----------



## patp

Ray the RSPCA produce a poster of how many cats will be the result of a allowing a single female to remain entire. It runs into thousands! They are fertile soon after delivering a litter. Then each kitten will go on to have x number of kittens et etc 

Prospective fifth wheel buyer duly arrived at 8.30 am. One of those clever ones. Picks up on something straight away and says "oh what a shame". In this case it was the air braking system. He, apparently, prefers electric. Went all over it and you could tell that he and his wife loved it. Wanted to know how low we would go. I have to take over here as Chris would give it to him and throw in the house as a "sweetener". I just said we had other interest so could not lower the price until we had their offer. Now I don't know what to do. That is the limit of my bargaining powers. The previous buyer has not pulled out but is still considering what to do. I contacted him and tried to get an offer out of him but he just said they were still thinking about it.


----------



## GMJ

How soon do you need/want to sell Pat? Depending on that perhaps offer a very small amount off or hold hard on them.

Given the interest you have had to date, maybe just refresh your advertising and go again? Maybe extend your advertising to Ebay as you mentioned previously?


----------



## patp

I am a very impatient seller, Graham! You are right though, I have only put it on a forum and had two people travel distances to see it. I can tell that both want it but also think they can get a bargain. I think I will have a go at putting it on ebay. Do you have to watch out for scammers though? If so how do they work? Is it when they try to buy it by not using the ebay system?


----------



## Penquin

patp said:


> Ray the RSPCA produce a poster of how many cats will be the result of a allowing a single female to remain entire. It runs into thousands! They are fertile soon after delivering a litter. Then each kitten will go on to have x number of kittens et etc
> 
> Prospective fifth wheel buyer duly arrived at 8.30 am. One of those clever ones. Picks up on something straight away and says "oh what a shame". In this case it was the air braking system. He, apparently, prefers electric. Went all over it and you could tell that he and his wife loved it. Wanted to know how low we would go. I have to take over here as Chris would give it to him and throw in the house as a "sweetener". I just said we had other interest so could not lower the price until we had their offer. Now I don't know what to do. That is the limit of my bargaining powers. The previous buyer has not pulled out but is still considering what to do. I contacted him and tried to get an offer out of him but he just said they were still thinking about it.


Worth making sure that both parties are aware of the other’s interest ?

Or will that cause them to back off ?

I am rubbish at such things, could not even bargain for a shirt in a Turkish market ! MrsW did and got me 10 rip-off named one’s for 20€ and they lasted more than 10 years at school. The kids thought I was really cool wearing shirts with “designer labels”. I did not explain….

I would have bought one for 20€ and considered it a cheap shirt c/w Marks & Sparks.


----------



## GMJ

I think Kev said to put it on Ebay Classifieds but he can explain that side of things.

Usual things I guess Pat: offering cash unseen; offering outside of Ebay as you say; asking for a reduced price before they have even seen it etc. Look at their profiles on Ebay and see how long they have been members and what their feedback % is.

Also bear in mind the cost for using Ebay and perhaps build that into your advertised price so you don't lose out


----------



## GMJ

Penquin said:


> Worth making sure that both parties are aware of the other’s interest ?
> 
> Or will that cause them to back off ?
> 
> I am rubbish at such things, could not even bargain for a shirt in a Turkish market ! MrsW did and got me 10 rip-off named one’s for 20€ and they lasted more than 10 years at school. The kids thought I was really cool wearing shirts with “designer labels”. I did not explain….
> 
> I would have bought one for 20€ and considered it a cheap shirt c/w Marks & Sparks.


I love a haggle me. One of the best afternoons in my memory was haggling with the Chinese stall holders at a market in Kuala Lumpur many moons ago. Great fun..and very useful when I taught selling techniques in my business teaching many years later.

It was so funny to see the Yanks paying full price for everything too 😜


----------



## JanHank

Reminds me of when we sold our bungalow before moving here, the woman kept delaying signing the contract, so we said we would take it off the market, come here for a long holiday and put it back on the market when we went home, she signed within days.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We drove past one in Glengarry in 2009 and decided to give it a try, we had a great day and ended up on TV as part of the crowd, a few years ago we went to Braemar games, the one the Queen does, she was there about ten minutes as it pissed it down.

Best looking on YouTube to get a feel for it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ebay 30 day classified is £20 is no other fees


Pat if you can wait till the end of the month I'd be happy to talk on the phone and try to help of I can even as far as writing the advert, which of course you can edit yourself.

Don't sell cheap fivers are not plentiful and of course neither are fiver buyers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Its quite a small games and on a bit of a hill.

I might take a few pics of events, there a record at stake for the 56lb distance.


----------



## jiwawa

Do you have to cut down your own caber Kev?!


----------



## GMJ

Just done 2 hours in the garden and now it's getting warm out there. That's me for the day: cricket on TV, cold beer and a BBQ (with merguez) later


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jiwawa said:


> Do you have to cut down your own caber Kev?!


Looks like BT donated the one you should have had.


----------



## GMJ

I don't post a lot of piccies but I thought I'd share some of these of some of the plants in our garden. It's gone crazy this year and the Gunnera are massive: standing 6 foot high and easily 5/6 foot across on some of the leaves.

It does make the hard work worth it on days like today


----------



## raynipper

Snap.!! Ray.


----------



## raynipper

And more. Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Maybe a few more.. Ray.


----------



## GMJ

OK Ray now your showing off 😜  

1 - 0 to Nipper 

Looks great. I don't tend to 'do' flowers. Our ground is too stony and already full of stuff to plant more. Plus we are away too often to have hanging baskets and too many pots.


----------



## raynipper

All my wife's work G. She only does flowers and the colours she likes.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

It's much cheaper on the water meter not having flowers


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What a great day, weather was great too.

I took a few short videos, link when I get home if I can't figure out how now.


----------



## jiwawa

Thank you to all the gardeners out there - I get to enjoy the beauty and the scents without any of the hard work! I hate gardening! I blame it on my Dad for making me do the weeding without any of the positives of gardening.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Link should be full an about an hour, turn sound up.









tomintoul games 22


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## jiwawa

Did anyone manage to toss the caber over? I always thought that was the object of the exercise....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes Jean a few did but I didn't catch them on video.

It is given to you upright, you pick it up and move forward with it then stop suddenly at hopefully it goes end over end and if possible at 12 o clock to you not off to one side.


----------



## JanHank

Yesterday afternoon I cut the grass, today I will try the hoover.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

I'm of food shopping this morning; then watching cricket on TV; then it's another BBQ. It's a hard life...


----------



## patp

Nothing planned. Might do some strimming outside (can't call it a garden)


----------



## raynipper

Just washed house windows as the sun shows all the marks. Should make it rain now.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Now you need to wash the car Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've been meaning to get ours washed since before Christmas but it doesn't look any worse for it and at £3 a go not a bad saving, I was going to use the foam jobbie I bought for the van, I was was.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We're just having luncheon in the Strathspey steam railway carpark, we intended to go up to aviemore and back but we're too late for the train and need to move on before the next one would get us back here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just had a coffee in Kingussie and off to Glenshero for the night, been loads of times usually wake up surrounded by Deer, not been in July though.


----------



## JanHank

It´s been a good day for me. 
This morning Ines and Marko beckoned me as I walked Motley and was brought a cappuccino, a waffle and some stewed fruit, I had already had a boiled egg here for breakfast.
I then hoovered as I had promised myself. Sorted out a cupboard in Heike room and found the home made flyscreen for the window.
Sorted out some paperwork and put it in the correct folders.
Played with Motley, but he didn't want to play my game and I didn't want to play his, which is "You threw the ball you can fetch it."
Fried a beef steak with green beans in a cheese sauce and a baked a potato in the microwave.
Had a sleep, then another little walk with Motley. Watched BBC & Sky news.
Found Downton Abbey film 2 on Prime for 4.99€ and watched that.
Now I must find something watch until I feel sleepy.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are off to a motorhome dealers with the motorhome today to have some bodywork done following a disagreement with a low hanging branch in France! We'll leave the MH and collect it later this week. We have not used this dealer before so we'll have a good look around their shop and maybe even speak to someone about buying our next MH. 

After that very little planned: I'll read yesterdays papers and am cooking a paella later.


----------



## raynipper

Hiding.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Hiding.
> 
> Ray.


Who’s after you?

I have a bit of ironing to do, I’ll see how warm it gets before I make my mind up what other exciting thing I can do, maybe give the duster a bit of exercise although I know that will be sabotaged because the straw behind me is being picked up and shot into trailers causing even more dust.
I’ll find something to do no doubt.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Hiding.
> 
> Ray.


What have you done Ray?


----------



## raynipper

Closed the house up with two women trying to open everything up again??

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Closed the house up with two women trying to open everything up again??
> 
> Ray.


Pru is obviously not into experimenting Ray, why won´t she try it to find out if you are correct ?

And who´t the second female


----------



## Penquin

Got some painting to do today, I reckon the paint will be dry before it gets off the brush !

Currently 32 at 1000


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> Pru is obviously not into experimenting Ray, why won´t she try it to find out if you are correct ?
> And who´t the second female


Nope Jan. "The Family" and their bizarre ways control us all. Can't be changed once The Family has decided.
Other woman is widow No.27 just back from Florida and homeless but heading for Spain to look for another house. Sadly tries to do too many things at once and ends up with more problems that she started with. Passwords, banks, computers, phones, American stuff, French stuff and UK stuff all spinning plates.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't know how you cope with it all Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Closed the house up with two women trying to open everything up again??
> 
> Ray.


I just had a stand-up with Mrs GMJ about the same thing. We were out earlier and just got back. It's 27.5 degrees here outside at the mo with no breeze. We walked into the bungalow and it is lovely and cool...so she then proceeds to start opening all the windows!! FFS Why? Just stick your hand out of the window: is it warmer out there than in here? Then don't open the bloody things....🤬


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz is the same she wants every window open, there is however some actual logic to it.

On a sunny day the sunny side if the house is warmer, while the other side is cooler so opening both sides will create airflow.

Ad to if it helps will depend on the house etc.

I only open them on the cooler side.


----------



## GMJ

Zero breeze today for us so no air flow to be had currently. I'll get the cooler side windows open when it starts to heat up in here I think.


----------



## raynipper

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Liz is the same she wants every window open, there is however some actual logic to it.


But thats like trying to cool the kitchen by opening the fridge door Kev.
All you do it warm up the fridge.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong

Just done a 2km round trip to fill diesel, fill LPG and weighbridge. Just food to load and ready to go for 3 weeks on Wed AM

Last trip(6 days) using fridge on gas 24 hours, shower a day each and a couple of evenings cooking we used just over 5lts LPG, which seemed quite good. I suppose the heating is where most people consume most LPG.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> But thats like trying to cool the kitchen by opening the fridge door Kev.
> All you do it warm up the fridge.
> 
> Ray.


Nothing like it at all, its simple phizzikz, no power needed.


----------



## jiwawa

I was in the MH making the beds for taking my grandson this weekend. Maxxair was whirring at max speed. Still got a bit too warm.


----------



## Penquin

There is a great deal of benefit to be had from having shutters on the outside, we can fully close the shutters, or partially close them and have the windows open behind.

We get the ventilation, but the sun hits the shutters and does not enter the room, having them at least partially shut makes the house darker but much cooler. Yes, lights have to be used more, but they are all LED so very lowe power consumption increase.

Most European houses have them I think, I wonder why British do not ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No need ray


----------



## GMJ

Mrs GMJ has agreed with me - and you Ray - and it is MUCH cooler inside as a result. Opening a window just lets a waft of hot air in. It's just starting to warm up now inside so we'll selectively open windows on the cool side of the bungalow.


----------



## raynipper

Yes G, we actually topped out at 39.6c but kept the inside to 26c.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Snap - ours is at at 26 too


----------



## raynipper

More keep arriving.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We were going to Inveraray games tomorrow but we decided that it might be pushing it a bit for me even driving with the windows open was starting to get to me so discretion being the better part of valour we will travel a bit, we need to be in Taynuilt for the games on Saturday so no rush.

Tonight we are at Rest and be thankful, and the road is still under traffic lights for the rock slide net instalation, they were doing it last time we came 3 or 4 years ago, looks an expensive job.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We were going to Inveraray games tomorrow but we decided that it might be pushing it a bit for me even driving with the windows open was starting to get to me so discretion being the better part of valour we will travel a bit, we need to be in Taynuilt for the games on Saturday so no rush.


Don’t you have Airconditioning Kev.? If you do then opening windows when it’s on defeats the object.

At 6am I opened the windows at the front of the house where the sun isn’t, curtains and inside blinds are tightly closed at the back, this is my daily ritual in hot weather. As I said elsewhere if I put my hand behind the curtain it’s like putting it into an oven, surely that proves how much heat it stops getting into the house, opening the window when the temperature is higher outside than in only lets hot air in. Temperatures are taken in the shade, if taken in the sun they would be considerably higher. 

Dave‘s shutters on the outside is by far the best idea, we were going to have them here, but we’re persuaded not to because we have tripple glassing which helps to keep cold out, but not the heat, I have thought about getting them fitted now.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

This morning the plumber should be arriving along with a sparkie, to look at our UFH. After 2 missed appointments, third time lucky?

Then Mrs GMJ has a dental appointment in Llandeilo then this afternoon so I'll accompany her on that.


----------



## JanHank

In my head I have planned a day of sorting out the workshop, the coolest place in the house, what happens in reality is another thing. 🤓
The reason it is the coolest is because there are no windows at the front where the sun is the hottest in the afternoon, the evening is when the sun gets there when it’s lost most of its strength.


----------



## erneboy

We seem to have escaped the highest temperatures here. Most days it's around 33 to 35, a bit too hot but tolerable.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> We seem to have escaped the highest temperatures here. Most days it's around 33 to 35, a bit too hot but tolerable.


Hopefully there is no fear of your olive groves catching fire Alan.


----------



## GMJ

GMJ said:


> Morning all
> 
> This morning the plumber should be arriving along with a sparkie, to look at our UFH. After 2 missed appointments, third time lucky?
> 
> Then Mrs GMJ has a dental appointment in Llandeilo then this afternoon so I'll accompany her on that.


The plumber and sparkie arrived at 8.40...

...and its all fixed and working









The spark just needed to change all 5 actuators for the zones as 4 were faulty!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

So much for the heatwave up here, we cancelled going to the games due to the forecast, its been quite a pleasant day here, but its been peeing down for over an hour.


----------



## JanHank

Ooh how lovely. could do with a lot of that here.


----------



## patp

Worth a fortune in Norfolk if you send it please?!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It isn't stopping the tour buses disgorging their passengers to take photos.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

I'm off into Carmarthen this morning to MOT the car. It'll be its first one so not expecting any trouble tbh. After that it's back gardening now that the hot weather has broken.

I had a phone call last night. Our new sofas ordered in April, have now be made and delivered to our supplier so we should see them in the next few weeks. Just got to pay for them now


----------



## JanHank

My recovered 3 piece looks super and just as comfortable as it was before.

We were out of the door before 7am and walked 2.6km. It was 16° and now at hour and a bit later already 20°. so another day sorting and tidying in the workshop.
I cleared a bench by a window sobs I can use my new electric grill/bbq inside when outside is not possible.


----------



## patp

Our new dining table and chairs arrived yesterday  Thomas the cat is ensconced in the dining room so we asked them to just put the table in there so that he can get used to that before we put the chairs in.
Nothing much on today except to try to cool the house down before midday when it is forecast to reach 29 C.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We are parked up at a new spot on the Kintyre peninsula looking across to Jura and Islay watching 4 Sea Eagles fishing out to sea.


----------



## jiwawa

You're having a lovely trip Kev. I'd relatives farmed down by Machrihanish. Lovely area.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Thanks Jean, it has been quite good 👍we're hanging around here till Saturday, we're going to Taynuilt games, a friend has a caravan site at Southend so we might visit him and his 6 kids in one go family.

I ran out of phone data this evening, and the three data SIM on my tablet has been acting up too so I was a bit stuck so I rang talk mobile and they put me us from 10gb to 15 gb for 50p per month extra, so when my three 24gb 24 month SIM runs out I'll not bother again as the coverage is rubbish by comparison to Vodafone and I can just use one of our phones as a hotspot giving us 30gb pm between us.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are off to Narberth today for a a day out. It's only about an hour from us and we've not been before. It's supposed to be quite nice: a very nice main street with loads of independent shops plus old castle/town wall ruins. Nothing much planned whilst there: coffee, a bimble and lunch I expect.


----------



## JanHank

7.29 am and we have done our 2.2 km walk before it warms up anymore, it´s already 24°C now must get to Lidl


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I wish I could walk that far even with wheels.


----------



## patp

Phew! Now we can breathe. 18C today. The kitchen was at 27deg when I got up so I have opened all the windows to get a breeze through and get the walls and floors cooled down a bit.
Charlie the brickie is here already (7.30) to get on with building the garage.
The GP has messed up and not entered Chris's new drugs on his repeat prescription. Of course he told me yesterday that they run out today. I chased them up and they said they would be ready for tomorrow.
I am off to reflexology later this morning. I am sleeping better, mostly, so I will keep it up. My zinc levels, after years of struggling, seem to have come right. at last. Won't really know until several blood tests have confirmed it is stable. There are two things I have changed. One is having reflexology, which is supposed to balance the body and the other is giving up wholemeal bread for longer than I did last time. Whichever it is I don't care because I am glad to not have all the symptoms.
Did the plumber and sparky sort out your heating Graham?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Having breakfast overlooking the straights if Jura, just wandering around today.


----------



## patp

Sigh.....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Be home this time next week...


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I wish I could walk that far even with wheels.


I have since walked over 1 km walking round Lidl and in the house. As I have said many times without my Ferrari I can´t make 100 meters before my back feels as if it will break in half. It´s already 27° at 10 am in the sun 37° so the fan on full pelt and sun kept out still but still 26° in here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Its the jarring in each step that gets me now, the scooter is good but not on even slightly rough ground, charging is also an issue in the van with no ehu.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> Did the plumber and sparky sort out your heating Graham?


Yes Pat...you even liked it 



GMJ said:


> The plumber and sparkie arrived at 8.40...
> 
> ...and its all fixed and working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spark just needed to change all 5 actuators for the zones as 4 were faulty!


----------



## raynipper

Diddley dum diddley dum......................... Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Why for you make train sounds?


----------



## raynipper

Nope Kev. Solid rail now thats why they are bending in the heat.
Thats me drumming on the desk.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Why for are you drumming on the desk then


----------



## raynipper

Ogling all that mutarde. Plus it annoys the woodworm.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Anyone know the local Samaritans number where Raymond lives, I think he desperately needs help, ogling mustard, that must be a new fetish.


----------



## raynipper

Sacrebleu! A shortage of Dijon mustard sparks a very French food crisis (yahoo.com) 

Ray.


----------



## Relyat




----------



## JanHank

Relyat said:


> View attachment 98280


Is this a guessing game?
You´re fitting a new radio?


----------



## raynipper

Been there................... Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Sacrebleu! A shortage of Dijon mustard sparks a very French food crisis (yahoo.com)
> 
> Ray.


Oh come on Raymond we don´t all have or look at Yahoo.com


----------



## Relyat

What I thought would be an easy job, remove cig lighter and replace with a locking socket. While I'm in there, install a switch so that the permanently on radio can be switched off if the van goes into storage. I'll do it today as it's cooler, forecast for 34°.
Wrong.
Access to the lighter socket involved this much dismantling. The only places I could fit a switch were inaccessible for the cable run and it didn't feel any cooler.


----------



## JanHank

I have a lighter socket that needs replacing, its such a tight fit with all my equipment that needs to run off it when I try removing the plug the whole lot comes with it. Must remember to get a man who knows to do it.


----------



## Relyat

I'm not that man!


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Diddley dum diddley dum......................... Ray.
> View attachment 98279


Not jealous Ray - the place is awash with the stuff yer in west Wales. In fact I have 3 jars on the go - OOPS!!! - plus 3 more in the larder ready to go, as emergency spares so


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> a friend has a caravan site at Southend


I've family there too! Obviously not living on the campsite! 😉


----------



## jiwawa

I came down to Dunfanaghy (up, actually!) Grandson and I will have a couple of nights in the MH - it's been a long time!


----------



## JanHank

Must be on the road at 8.15 this morning,, I have a date to renew my ID card and it takes an hour to get there.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We had a pleasant trip out to Narberth yesterday. It's a nice little town famed for its traditional High St. Worth a stop if you are ever passing.

Today I am taking Mrs GMJ for her Covid booster. This will be her 4th jab as she had 3 main doses but we have not been around at the right time for her to get her booster as she can only have it 2 weeks after having her monthly MS jab (and hence 2 weeks before the next one). After this we'll pick up the MH from the dealers where it has been in for some bodywork repairs.


----------



## patp

We had a kingfisher visit our pond yesterday  I think he went away disappointed though unless they eat insects because there are no fish in it. Then I found a frog in the road while out walking the dog. He looked a bit disorientated so I picked him up and took him to some fishing lakes that I pass on the way home. It was too far to carry him home to my pond. We do already have them anyway.

I have an asthma check up at the actual surgery today. Our surgery has been voted the best in Norfolk. So pleased we managed to get registered there.

Georgia has been invited to join the advanced class at dog training. I am going to have to put some effort in now. Wish the garden was finished (or even started!)


----------



## JanHank

I hadn't noticed that my name is spelt wrong on my passport 😖 luckily the issuing office for my I.D. card have accepted it, but I am trying to get through to the Passport office to find out what to do, everything went extremely smoothly until the last person I spoke to who was putting me through to the right department, after waiting 30 mins with the most boring repeated 5 notes I got fed up and hung up. the last chap I spoke to took my detail I wonder if they will call or email me


----------



## Relyat

JanHank said:


> I hadn't noticed that my name is spelt wrong on my passport 😖 luckily the issuing office for my I.D. card have accepted it, but I am trying to get through to the Passport office to find out what to do, everything went extremely smoothly until the last person I spoke to who was putting me through to the right department, after waiting 30 mins with the most boring repeated 5 notes I got fed up and hung up. the last chap I spoke to took my detail I wonder if they will call or email me


I wouldn't bank on it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz had problems selling the last house, her dad registered her birth with the names the wrong way round, her passport is the way it should be but the buyers solicitor spotted the difference and kicked up a fuss, it delayed the sale for over a month


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Weve been saddled with 4 German registered vans, very noisy kids, barking dogs, lighting fires and heavy drinking right next to us, really ignorant people talking loudly right outside our van, I'd move but places round here are a bit sparse this weekend as the games are on tomorrow.


----------



## bilbaoman

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Weve been saddled with 4 German registered vans, very noisy kids, barking dogs, lighting fires and heavy drinking right next to us, really ignorant people talking loudly right outside our van, I'd move but places round here are a bit sparse this weekend as the games are on tomorrow.


So you dont have to be British to be a problem when abroad


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We've had problems with German registered vans more than once before, they seem to think parking really close and even blocking you in is okthey like to set up an enclave and thats fine if it doesn't involve others, just pig ignorance if it does.


----------



## Camion

A Scottish m/homer I crossed paths with over the years, would play quite hi volume bagpipe dirges whenever vans of Teutonic registration got too close. I never knew if this worked in getting them to shift away, (he reckoned it did), because I usually buggered off myself pretty smartly! But then quite possibly that was his true intention. lol.


----------



## bilbaoman

Camion said:


> A Scottish m/homer I crossed paths with over the years, would play quite hi volume bagpipe dirges whenever vans of Teutonic registration got too close. I never knew if this worked in getting them to shift away, (he reckoned it did), because I usually buggered off myself pretty smartly! But then quite possibly that was his true intention. lol.


Maybe he played a recording of the Black Watch pipe band to them


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

They're not all bad we've met some pleasant ones over the last few weeks.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Mrs GMJ had her 4th Covid jab yesterday. We thought it was a booster but it was a 4th full jab as she is immune suppressed. All was good until 8.00pm last night when she started to have a bad reaction and had to get to bed. She was shivering uncontrollably and in excruciating pain with her back and neck. The shivering was so bad she could hardly take her meds as her hand was moving too much. It has been by far and away her worst reaction to a jab yet. I hope she gets better today.

As such, very little planned for today.


----------



## JanHank

How awful for her Graham and upsetting for you I would think, hope she’s better when she wakes up.

No idea what I will end up doing today, but I must soon start preparing for my visitor next week.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks Jan

She just got up for a pee and is still wobbly and basically knackered. She managed to get some sleep though which is good. She can have a lie in this morning and we'll see what's what then


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I hope that she settles down today G.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks Kev

It's always a worry when 'other' things like this happen as they could bring on a relapse on her MS.

Fingers crossed though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not fun this getting old.


----------



## patp

Send Mrs GMJ our best wishes Graham. As if it isn't bad enough to have an immune suppressed condition you have to go through that as well.

My brother decided to pay us a visit yesterday and offered to bring an Indian for us all to enjoy together. Very kind of him but Indian meals are full of salt (and probably fat) which is a banned substance for heart failure patients. As if I don't have enough trouble keeping Chris's diet on the straight and narrow! We ended up making our own but we had a nice evening. My niece was there too. She has recently been diagnosed with ME. She still lives at home so has support.

I am off to dog training today. Should have done more work on Georgia's tricks as she is supposed to know three different ones but hey ho  If I am allowed to use props I will be ok because she is a mean slipper and glasses fetching hound


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Off to the games in a bit, hope we'll be allowed in early.


----------



## Camion

bilbaoman said:


> Maybe he played a recording of the Black Watch pipe band to them


They play similar melodic bagpipe tunes in Galicia and Catalonia, probably why I predominately stick to Andalucia!
Actually I didnt share his sentiments, preferring to accept people as individuals. He took things too far, on one occasion by shooting out a German blokes high level marker lights.
Not funny really IIRC there were kids in the van.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't condone violence either,bit doesn't usually help.

We are at the games but the weather isn't looking good, light rain already.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Games were ok but not as good in Tomintoul, best bits were the kids games TBH the adults were a bit lacklustre.

Were in one of the new for 21 forest camp sites, getting level was a challenge but i did it, headed to Crieff area tomorrow all being well.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Off food shopping in Carmarthen this morning and then I'll be watching the cricket on the telly for a the rest of the day...as long as it isn't rained off!

Mrs GMJ seemed to perk up a little during the day yesterday so hopefully she'll be pain free today. She'll be zonked still but we can handle that.


----------



## Relyat

Up at 05.30 as Mrs R wanted to go to the beach to see the sunrise. Low cloud put paid to seeing the dawn but it was a lovely walk along the beach. 
Several anglers, a dozen or so young'uns who looked like they'd been there all night (that would have been me several decades ago!) but only one other dog walker. 
A lovely start to the day.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hope Mrs G continues to improve today.

We had torrential rain last night all night still at it and thunder too, so we're on rain avoidance today.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks Kev

She's up but feeling faint.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Just cleaning the bungalow on the agenda today. If the weather holds I'll give the windows a clean too. After that I'll be reading the Sunday paper or maybe doing some gardening or even washing the MH!


----------



## patp

Did a lot of driving yesterday to Kent and back to visit daughter for her Birthday. Had a mediocre meal out at re vamped local pub. Chris drove part of the way there but I took over for the M25 and beyond. He had said that he would drive after the M25 back but he did not suggest for me to pull over so I carried on. The damaged part of his heart is the part that feeds the brain with oxygen so, although the doctor has said he is "fit" to drive, he is being very sensible. Something you would not normally say about Chris and driving! 😅 He used to absolutely love driving but is just not enjoying it now  
The M25 was a revelation yesterday! Very busy but everyone sticking, largely, to the speed limit 😲

Just a mole check at the doctor's for me today.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I would hate not enjoying driving too Pat I'm not very good at other things so its my part of the holiday, I'd just keep going if it wasn't for Liz.


----------



## patp

So sad isn't it?  Chris was an acquaintance of my brother before I met him. My brother commented, when we started going out together, that Chris would drive to the other side of the country, to do someone a favour, with no expectation of reward. Make the most of it Kev! (Do take it easy though).


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> So sad isn't it?  Chris was an acquaintance of my brother before I met him. _My brother commented,_ when we started going out together, that_ Chris would drive to the other side of the country, to do someone a favour, with no expectation of reward_. Make the most of it Kev! (Do take it easy though).



What a recommendation Pat.

It's going to be too hot for me today so won´t be outside, just finding nothing to do in the house 😁.
All the windows need cleaning outside, the dust from the harvest is making it look as if I have net curtains everywhere when I don´t have any.

Roger, who was coming on Thursday, will not be coming, guess why, he has tested positive for Corona, however I will be having visitors sometime this week, Tommy Ramona and the 3 children, stopping with me for a few days on their way home from Poland, Motley is going to be very happy with all those playmates.
I was playing with him yesterday afternoon, kicked at his ball and kicked one of the cobbles on the drive, I thought I had broken my big toe, but only broken skin that keeps bleeding, this morning it looks awful, a huge bruise. I would have put a photo of it on here, but feet are so ugly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> So sad isn't it?  Chris was an acquaintance of my brother before I met him. My brother commented, when we started going out together, that Chris would drive to the other side of the country, to do someone a favour, with no expectation of reward. Make the most of it Kev! (Do take it easy though).


Liz spotted a pair of standard lamps in Lochgilphead last Friday the shop owner said she thought an assistant had sold them and would let us know we're in Kinross this morning and she rang, driving so just picked up the message that they were sold, but its only 119 miles from here id have driven over for them I've gone further for less.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not the worst view in the world for tonight, and we're going across it in the morning £9 for both of us then off to Edinburgh botanical Gardens later.


----------



## GMJ

Morning 

We are of to Bridgend this morning so Mrs GMJ can visit her mother at her care home. This afternoon I really must get in the garden for a couple of hours after yesterday was rained off.


----------



## patp

Nothing much on today. Georgia has done something to her foot. I think it is a torn dew claw. I will get a better look at it today and then I can decide what to do about it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just had the forth bridge train ride now waiting to go into the Edinburgh botanical Gardens.


----------



## raynipper

Preparing for a motorhome visit for a couple of nights. Should please the neighbour no end. But hope to park it out of her field of vision. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You should open a CL really **** her off.


----------



## patp

Got someone coming to view the Fifth Wheel. Had a separate enquiry but he wanted a 3 litre Amorok.


----------



## raynipper

Pudsey_Bear said:


> You should open a CL really **** her off.


That was out intention 5 years before she arrived 16 years ago. But as she can be so disagreeable it's dead in the water now.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I just washed the MH ready for our next trip. Just waiting for my new solar regulator to arrive so I can fit that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We have another lot of noisy German neighbours tonight at North Berwick on one side and a **** head jock on the other.


----------



## bilbaoman

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We have another lot of noisy German neighbours tonight at North Berwick on one side and a **** head jock on the other.


Its the price of coming from Gods country and being perfect


----------



## JanHank

I have saved a life today.

A bang on the window at 5pm`ish, looked out and a redstart was on the ground, knocked out, I picked it up and could feel its little heart beating so put him in the cage we have for such occasions that has a fitted cover we made over the top to keep him in the dark so he doesn't get frightened, anyway he lay on the floor and was still like that an hour later, another 30 mins and he was up on a perch and 5 minutes ago he flew away 😁 such a lovely feeling when they do that, and I didn't take one picture, I never remember to do that.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Gardening this morning then taking Mrs GMJ into Llandeilo as it's head sharpening day. we also have the chimney sweep coming at 12.30 to clean the flue on the wood burner.


----------



## JanHank

This afternoon I have 5 visitors arriving, Tommy Ramona and the 3 children. I made a BIG pot of bolognese sauce yesterday so hopefully they will all like it.


----------



## JanHank

Yesterday morning I called at the shop where I bought my chair and had the 3 piece recovered to enquire about having electric shutters and an awning over the big window at the back, yesterday at sometime in the evening a leaflet was pushed through the letterbox by a firm that fits the very same things, how strange is that.


----------



## patp

It looks like we have sold the Fifth Wheel  Nice couple who live in Norfolk too. I have sent him invoices for the van and the truck as he wants to put the truck through his business. He has promised to send a hefty deposit for us to hold it while he sells a vehicle. Had to take an offer but that's life 

Probably going to the Sandringham Flower Show which has a lot of craft stalls. Will take the scooter for Chris in the van. Still no blue badge, though we have had an apology for the delay.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Goodish news Pat, just the pickup to go now.


----------



## patp

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Goodish news Pat, just the pickup to go now.


They were sold together  This is usual with fifth wheels as otherwise you have to source a truck and get the attachment thingy fitted. It was touch and go for a while because he had seen a really cheap one on ebay a good distance away. We talked it over and decided there must be something wrong with it to be priced so low. He is a business man and is a car sprayer/coating expert. He thinks he might go and see it anyway in case he can tart it up and sell it on.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Better still, I hope you agreed the deposit was none refundable in writing or he might just buy the other and want it back.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

It's a stay at home day today as we are expecting Mrs GMJ's meds delivery at some stage during the day. I managed a couple of hours in the garden yesterday so if the weather holds, I shall be out there all day today.


----------



## patp

The Fifth Wheel buyer paid all the rest of the money into our bank account yesterday and will come to pick it up tomorrow. He wants Chris to show him about hitching up etc. He has driven lorries and trailers so a sensible sort.
There is a lady from Age UK coming to help us with the Disability Living Allowance form filling.


----------



## raynipper

Apart from 3 visitors Mrs N is doing a craft afternoon before rushing back early evening for the weekly village BBQ. We hope to take all three of our guests to enjoy the ambiance in more comfortable temps.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

My visitors arrived at 4pm yesterday, I had forgotten how finicky one is over food, he only seems to like BBQ meat and bread rolls.
This morning they have gone to look at the Polish market.
Later wel will have a Bbq on my new electric grill 😁


----------



## jiwawa

Hoovered the Donegal beach sand off the beds n floor of the MH n emptied the grey - for some reason the display was flashing from 0 to 100% repeatedly. I was pretty sure I'd very little in there but thought better safe than sorry. I was right - less than 3 trugfuls.


----------



## Relyat

My usual activity has been curtailed. 

Darcy has had a problem with one of her rear paws for some weeks now and it isn't clearing up. 
Saw the vet last night and this time he was concerned, the wound has become infected. She had an injection of antibiotics and anti inflammatories and has a ten day course of antibiotics. 
No exercise permitted and a return visit in ten days. If no improvement it will almost certainly be amputation of her toe. 
Consequently no walks, no excitement around the house and a trip I had planned is now postponed. 
There's a lot worse off though.


----------



## jiwawa

Hope the meds do the trick.


----------



## patp

Darcy's problem reminds me of one of my old dogs. She had a non healing sore on her toe. We saw several vets and she had various treatments most of which involved me bandaging her feet to keep her toes apart. I, eventually, requested a consultation with the senior vet who diagnosed, after blood tests. that she had a thyroid deficiency!


----------



## Relyat

I haven't accepted that amputation is certain, although ultimately the decision will be governed by what's best for her. 
Your experience gives another avenue to investigate. I'm also aware that Leishmaniasis can cause hardening and splits to their pads and noses and that's what killed her mother. Although as a pup Darcy was clear of the disease. 
The priority now is to minimise any discomfort and see where we are in ten days time.


----------



## patp

Oh yes  Just thought I would throw it into the mix because it took my vet practice a long time to get to that diagnosis. Rare things are rare and common things are common. In my dog's case it turned out that she had a tumour on her adrenal gland. She went in for an op to remove the adrenal gland and they found out it was attached to her kidney  She bounced in to the hospital and never came home


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are off into Carmarthen this morning just to get a few bits. I managed to finish all my jobs in the garden yesterday so only the lawn to mow this afternoon.


----------



## JanHank

Today my visitors leave me 😪.
It’s been lovely having them, they didn’t let me look after them, only providing the food, laying and clearing the table the children did, Tommy and Ramona pulled up all the weeds growing under my kitchen window 😁.
It’s the first time they have been here and intend coming again for a longer stay.
I will miss them even though it’s only been a couple of nights, each evening we played table games, Skyjo and Ludo.
Motley of course was in his element with all these people to play with.


----------



## raynipper

Yes our motorhome friends leave today heading back to UK after touring Spain and Portugal.
I'm not reinstalling Windows again on an old/new Netbook ready for sale and it's taking hours.

Ray.


----------



## patp

The Age Concern lady was very helpful yesterday and filled all the Attendance Allowance forms in for us. I am so grateful to those on here that helped me. It made me understand that it was a skill and that my head is not in the right place to do it at the moment. Chris was much more cooperative with her than he would have been with me too.

Buyers picking up the Fifth Wheel today. Had a heart stopping moment yesterday when the legs would not respond to the remote control. Chris found out he had moved a wire during some clearing out he was doing.
There is a lovely pub/restaurant on the North Norfolk coast that is cooking paella today. Hope we can get there to sample it.


----------



## jiwawa

Sounds as if things are starting to fall into place Pat 👍🤞


----------



## patp

Hope so Jean  The place seems very bare without the huge presence of the van and truck though  

Didn't make it to the paella fest.


----------



## JanHank

Plan for today at 6.55am is it start cleaning windows this morning to get rid of the net curtain effect, it maybe a waste of time because the fields are so dry, yesterday in the field immediately behind me they they were raking it and the dust was terrible.


----------



## GMJ

Morning 

I plan on doing some repairs to the patches in my lawn today and then making the bed up and loading as much in the MH as I can ready for the off on Monday. Normally I'd sort the MH the day before but rain is forecast for tomorrow so I'll do s much as I can today. Might watch some Commonwealth Games action on telly this afternoon.


----------



## raynipper

Yes loading up the cars and trailer for this durn boot sale and the possibility being rained off again.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Try, again, to get through to the VW's insurance company to cancel it. Wasted 20 minutes yesterday hanging on. I remember when I tried to contact them once before that the "existing customer" button is the wrong one to press. I need to press the "new business" button!

Quiet day, methinks, mourning the loss of our van


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Plan for today: Hair cut and beard trim first thing then off food shopping. This afternoon loading the MH ready for the off tomorrow, followed by watching the cricket on the telly.


----------



## JanHank

Are there any Supermarkets that still open 24 hours a day ? Nothing is here and nothing on a Sunday either.


----------



## GMJ

Good question Jan

According to this...









Is the decline of 24-hour grocers linked to rise of ecommerce?


With Covid-19 accelerating the shift to online grocery, Retail Gazette looks at whether 24-hour supermarkets are a thing of the past.




www.retailgazette.co.uk





...there are 9 Tesco's and 106 Asda that do.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Good question Jan
> 
> According to this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the decline of 24-hour grocers linked to rise of ecommerce?
> 
> 
> With Covid-19 accelerating the shift to online grocery, Retail Gazette looks at whether 24-hour supermarkets are a thing of the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.retailgazette.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...there are 9 Tesco's and 106 Asda that do.


Thanks G. The one we used in Royston used to be open 24 hours I looked just now and they no longer do, Short hours on a Sunday 10am until 4pm.
The weekday hours are longer here, all our supermarkets are open until 10pm


----------



## GMJ

I think most Tesco's open until at least 10. I'm not sure about other supermarkets as we only tend to use those when travelling around.


----------



## patp

Only supermarkets of a certain (large) size open 24 hours for seven days per week. The other, smaller, ones open on Sundays but just from 10 until 4. I must say that it surprised me during the pandemic that they did not all opt to close on Sundays.


----------



## patp

Nothing much on today. 
Thomas, the rescue cat, is causing us anxiety again. He is vomiting. I think he is blocked by fur balls. He moults an awful lot but does not like being groomed. I managed a good groom of his back and sides yesterday but he is not allowing me anywhere near his tummy. It is probably too little too late anyway. I bought some fur ball treatments from the pet shop but he is not touching those! Cats should not go too long without eating so it is a bit worrying. Of course it would all happen at the weekend


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> Only supermarkets of a certain (large) size open 24 hours for seven days per week. The other, smaller, ones open on Sundays but just from 10 until 4. I must say that it surprised me during the pandemic that they did not all opt to close on Sundays.


Not strictly true Pat. Supermarkets of any size over 280sq metres can only open for 6 hours trading on a Sunday (unless its Easter Sunday or Xmas day), which could be any time between 10-6. Most choose to open 10-4.

Tesco Extra's tended to open 24 hours until Covid struck but now only 9 are reported to do so.


----------



## JanHank

What a lovely 2 hours we have just had, this is becoming a Sunday habit. We have to walk past Ines and Marko every day when we go for a walk, this morning it´s very sunny so only the little round and as we turned the corner Marko beckoned me and I joined them for breakfast, a home made Schnitzel and home grown tomatoes with a mug of cappuccino with cream on top. `It´s brunch time´ they said.


----------



## patp

How lovely Jan 

Graham, perhaps it is our local bylaws then? It is what we were told when a medium sized Sainsbury opened near us and again when a Lidl opened nearby.


----------



## GMJ

Morning 

We are off away in the MH for 11 nights, this morning. We are staying on an adults only campsite near Montgomery in the Marches for 9 nights then in Cheltenham for another 2, so we can take the FiL out for lunch on his 84th birthday.


----------



## raynipper

Adult Sites G? Is that like 'Adult' beaches??

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Sadly not Ray  

Mind you with the average of campers/motorhomers/caravanners perhaps that's a good thing!


----------



## patp

We went to an "open garden" yesterday afternoon and very nice it was too. We were looking for inspiration for when we start on ours and came away with some ideas. People open their gardens for a small fee which goes to charity. One, very effective, idea was to plant some Willow stems and then train them into a circular "trunk" by plaiting them in a sort of grid. The leaves are removed from the trunk but left on the top so that it resembles a palm tree.

Watched the women's European Cup Final last night. It was brilliant!

Not much on today. I might bring some of the plants in pots closer to the house where they are easier to look after. Will need the sack barrow!


----------



## JanHank

This morning we walked across the river to Poland and back on the newly opened restored bridge which cost 3.6 million € to renovate. I spoke to a lot of people and surprised myself with my German.

I have also been to take the list of what is needed for the Navajo to Matthias, he gave it to me on Friday in German and my friend Roger has translated it into English for him.

The house in the photo is in Poland, Hans and I saw when they were building it, started at least 10 years ago, we have never seen it lived in, now its for sale. It stands immediately at the end of the bridge crossing, ideal as a small hotel and restaurant and especially for long distance cyclist crossing over from Germany.


----------



## jiwawa

Such a shame about the house Jan - I guess that's someone's hopes and dreams that didn't work out.


----------



## JanHank

I think it was someone who had big ideas that were abandoned when this new bridge didn’t happen when it was rumoured to a few years ago. Probably took his money elsewhere.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We had a nice, clear run across mid Wales yesterday (such beautiful countryside) and got to site at around 1.15. Weather held all day but it did start to drizzle in the early evening. We are at a new site for us - Daisy Bank Caravan Park - and on first showing it's very nice: a friendly welcome and, as an adults only site, it's nice and quiet.

Not sure what we'll do today. I think we'll have a drive into Welshpool (we brought the car with us) for a bimble. There's a local museum there which we might check out.


----------



## patp

Nothing much on today. Our roofer came yesterday to chat about the roof for the garage. He has recommended a truss maker who will come out and measure it all up for us rather than the ones that take off sizes from the plans. It is a big garage with a workshop and has changed from the plans because of the position of a water main and the drains.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We had a drive out to Montgomery Castle yesterday which is a ruin but in a very prominent position overlooking the town. We then went on the Welshpool and visited the museum there. The weather just about held and by the afternoon it was quite sunny.

Today we plan on visiting the RSPB centre at Lake Vyrnwy and if we have time, also Dolforwyn Castle.


----------



## JanHank

I start the day worrying about where my sparing partner is, last we heard he had some noisy Germans nearby, ☹.
Today 3 days of over 30° begins so had an early walk before breakfast to start the day. I have no idea what comes next, but it won‘t be energy consuming.


----------



## greygit

We have walked the dogs before the heat builds up and now it will be mostly lying around under the ceiling fan reading. It's a hard life here in the summer.


----------



## patp

Nothing much on today. Dog walking followed by a spot of week warfare, a nap after lunch and then more dog walking


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We had a pleasant trip up to Lake Vyrnwy yesterday although the RSPB Visitors centre closed a number of years ago but for some reason they haven't updated their website!! No problem as we had a bimble around and then a sandwich for lunch before heading back. I can recall as a child seeing the reservoir overflowing to very dramatic effect however at the moment the water level is nowhere near full.

Today we plan on visiting Dolforwyn Castle and then stopping at a shopping centre nearby, on the way back.


----------



## raynipper

We desperately need some of 'your' rain G.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

None yesterday Ray and looking at the long term forecast, none now for at least a week. Mind you we are never that far from rain 'yer in Wales! 

Whilst the level was down it was still quite healthy I thought for August. Certainly enough to keep the good folk of Liverpool in baths and showers for a good few months yet I suspect.


----------



## patp

Same here Ray. Long range weather forecast shows none for the foreseeable future either. It comes to something when trees start dying  So tired of the hot nights too.

I have a dog training class to learn something new called Hoopers. It is like dog agility but there is no jumping involved. The dog is sent around barrels and through hoops on a pre designed course. Once learned you should be able to just direct the dog around the course and not run too far


----------



## raynipper

La Manche is usually very green (wet) like the Fens and Broads but after two months of no rain and higher than normal temps even here is getting critical.
Slight benefit that the lawns are not growing but the weeds are still. No mole activity but as you say Pat the trees are shedding their leaves. 
We don't have a hose ban yet but personally feel it should be brought in all departments before it becomes critical.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Ever the recycler I took the trailer full of glass and stuff not sold at the boot. After I emptied I checked the old fluorescent tube disposal bin as I have two duff ones in my workshop. 
Sure enough I grabbed about 6 old discarded tubes which now work perfectly in my old lights. 
I do still have an even older 8ft. fitting but never seen discarded 8ft tubes here so now need to keep my eye out for another 5ft. fitting.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Are you allowed to just "take" stuff Graham! You would get your hand cut off at our local recycling centre. They do put stuff in a shed for people to "buy" for a small fee, which goes to a charity, but it is absolutely forbidden to take anything from anywhere else.


----------



## raynipper

patp said:


> Are you allowed to just "take" stuff Graham! You would get your hand cut off at our local recycling centre. They do put stuff in a shed for people to "buy" for a small fee, which goes to a charity, but it is absolutely forbidden to take anything from anywhere else.


Yes Pat. (Its Ray) We have always been able to take stuff from the dump and can even ask the 'bloke' to lookout and save stuff. We tipped him €5 for 6 garden tables and some chairs a few years ago and now have 9 tables with about 30 chairs.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I have some 5ft fluories you can have Ray if you can think of how to get them to you


----------



## raynipper

Thanks G.
I'm sure I will come across some before long and maybe even at the dump. Few people want them now with all the low energy illuminations being in vogue. My workshop lights are rarely on for just a few minutes as I'm hunting for some buried 'treasure'.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

In still have fluories in my garage tbh Ray. As you say, hardly ever on and even then for a few minutes if that, so not worth changing until they break.


----------



## GMJ

Morning 

We had a trip out to see Dolforwyn Castle yesterday, a ruin. Fair play to Mrs GMJ getting up to it as it was quite an uphill trek from the nearest road to get to it. Well worth it though we thought.

Today we are planning on visiting Hay on Wye as we realised we haven't been there for 13 years. The last time we went we had our portraits done by one of those street artists who do caricatures. If he is still there plying his trade we'll get them done again (and we can compare how we have changed  ).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nothing planned for today.

While away the vans kitchen tap decide it was going come lose and flop about, it still worked so no worries, but I decided on a nice hot day I'd sort it out, turned out to be a simple job, 3 screws on the sink rim and one for the drain and out popped the bowl giving easy access to the underside of the tap, and it was just the nut on the threaded rod which had spun down, how it came loose I've no idea as the tap was fine one day and loose the next, it's a standard domestic tap so no biggy if it needs to be replaced.

The trip was pretty uneventful otherwise, I did post quite a few pictures, the only other thing was when I got back I put the vans step out and noticed the floor is moving slightly allowing the step to droop when you put weight on it, I have rung my local MCEA person & they are coming to look at it to see if/how it can be fixed.


----------



## patp

Nothing much on apart from a company coming to quote for garage doors for the new garage.

Chris's mate came and picked him up to go over the fishing lakes to get a burger.

Georgia was a little star at the Hoopers training. Pawfect Pets Dog Training
In the video she is being sent through three hoops. The idea is that she loves running through hoops and so gets faster and faster as time goes on. They are usually in a straight line or gentle curve so that elderly/arthritic dogs can take part. There is no jumping involved.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We had a nice trip down to Hay on Wye yesterday. It's a lovely little town with a goodly number of second hand book shops to browse through. We tried a few of them as I was after a certain title but to no avail. 

Just a tip for anyone going: don't have coffee on the café next to the main car park...it was £7.80 for 2 coffees!!! Wander more into the town and choose a different café where it would be cheaper. Still parking was free with the blue badge so that was good.

Today we are off to a model car museum plus we need to go to Tesco to get some provisions.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes coffee is getting stupid in some places we've paid similar, we also got charged 8.40 for two single scoop ice creams at a pub next to some falls.


----------



## patp

Garage door chap came yesterday. It was a bit embarrassing as another one turned up at the same time "because he was passing". Hey ho - sometimes they get peed off, when you double book a quote, and sometimes it helps to keep the quote down. They are all very busy so I hope it is not the former 

I have had a message from the young lady I went out to help with her dog's training (single mum struggling with life). I knew that she would not continue with it and I was right. My gut feeling is that that the dog will end up being rehomed. Now I am wrestling with taking it in for me to foster, train and rehome. Sigh.

Our local pub was moaning about their electricity bills a few weeks ago. I expect they are all passing those costs on to us in their coffee and ice cream charges 

Dog training later on today with Georgia.


----------



## raynipper

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Yes coffee is getting stupid in some places we've paid similar, we also got charged 8.40 for two single scoop ice creams at a pub next to some falls.


Profiteering under various excuses.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The pub with the very expensive ice cream was "the falls of dochart" at Killin.

Makin a killin at those prices.









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## GMJ

I think our local pub has it £4.50 a go. Robbing barstewards!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We visited the model car museum at Llanfair Caereinion yesterday. It is based at the Welshpool and Llanfair Light railway, a steam heritage railway. We didn't go on the train as there were only 2 hour journeys whilst we were there. The car museum was interesting with a very helpful owner/curator who volunteered loads of information about many of the models.

Very little planned for today: we'll have a lazy, stay at base day. I'll nip out and get the Sunday paper and then cook some brunch. The weather is set fair like yesterday so it its not too windy we'll sit out and read the paper and catch a few rays.


----------



## patp

We were going out to a dog event near Beccles in Suffolk but the new van we bought, for Chris's large scooter, has an engine warning light on  Could take the little scooter in the estate I suppose. Will see what we feel like later.


----------



## JanHank

This is becoming the norm on a Sunday it seems, breakfast with Marko and Ines 😁 2 boiled eggs and a roll today and brought 3 tomatoes away with me.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> We were going out to a dog event near Beccles in Suffolk but the new van we bought, for Chris's large scooter, has an engine warning light on  Could take the little scooter in the estate I suppose. Will see what we feel like later.


Do the NHS pay for the scooter Pat, a lady across the road from me has just received one and the health service paid for it.


----------



## patp

I think there is a pathway to get mobility aids but not sure how you would go about it. We could not be bothered with being assessed and waiting to be honest. One thing the Government do is to zero rate the VAT on them. All you have to do is tell the salesperson what your disability is and they take the VAT off. No need to prove it to them.

We went off for a jolly to the charity dog event. Must have written down the post code wrongly because we ended up at Lowestoft instead of Beccles! We went for a mooch along the sea front anyway and Chris's little scooter ran out of battery on the cliff path. We were a long way from the car so I had to push the scooter to the top and then park 
Chris with it while I legged it all the way back to where we were parked. Now I like to think that my driving skills are ok but my navigation skills do leave a lot to be desired. Luckily I made a note of the road I had parked him in and the Sat Nav found it for me. Lowestoft is full of one way streets.


----------



## JanHank

The moral of that story is double check the Navi, mine tells me where its going if I put a post code in the other thing is to make sure the scooter battery is fully charged


----------



## patp

Oh yes  Easy to be wise after the event! Trouble is we had no idea where we were going as they just advertised it under the post code. Don't tell him I said so but I think Chris made a typo with his fat fingers 😅 He is also a burger for not charging things!


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> Luckily I made a note of the road I had parked him in and the Sat Nav found it for me. Lowestoft is full of one way streets.


That reminds me when hubby n I drove the MH in to Santiago on a Sunday, parked and added the position to the satnav. We'd a great day in the city, a lovely lunch out. When I turned on the satnav to take us to the MH - no signal! And of course neither of us had paid any attention to street name or anything! Fortunately the TEC was a huge, high beast n we were able to eventually locate it by peering down each of the streets radiating from the Cathedral Square!


----------



## GMJ

Morning

After a lazy day at base yesterday, today we are planning in visiting Powis castle. It's a National Trust place. We had been boycotting NT for a long time until they changed their position on allowing trail hunting and stopped issuing licences last year, so are now more comfortable visiting them. Personally as they are not cheap places to get in generally I'd be happy carrying on the boycott  

Our lad and a mate went to our place back home to take our settees away yesterday. The new ones should be here some time this month and our lad's mate wanted the old ones for a new house he is buying. It solved a problem for both of us and means that the furniture gets recycled and used further. Win win!


----------



## raynipper

jiwawa said:


> That reminds me when hubby n I drove the MH in to Santiago on a Sunday, parked and added the position to the satnav. We'd a great day in the city, a lovely lunch out. When I turned on the satnav to take us to the MH - no signal! And of course neither of us had paid any attention to street name or anything! Fortunately the TEC was a huge, high beast n we were able to eventually locate it by peering down each of the streets radiating from the Cathedral Square!


Ever since the 6th. March 1987 I have checked and remembered not only where we have left the vehicle but where the entry/exits are. We had just done a booze run the day before on the Herald of Free Enterprise.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I’ll probably be doing quite a lot today getting things ready for my visitor on Wednesday. Thank goodness the temperature has dropped a bit for the next few days.


----------



## patp

Carpenters are back! Just a door to hang, some shelves to fit and the skirting boards in the utility room.

When the Herald of Free Enterprise was sold for scrap it ended up in Fiji. The super structure had been removed and it was being used as a ferry between islands. I was there, having won a trip to see the work of World Horse Welfare, and was offered a choice of travelling on it or on a small aircraft to get to another island. They told me, after the choice was offered, that the last time they were in Fiji a small aircraft flew into a mountain killing all on board!! I chose the quick route to oblivion  Turned out it was so small that we were weighed before we could be seated so that we did not unbalance it 😲 It was easy to see how it happened because the views of the coral were so spectacular that it was very tempting to move to the other side of the plane for a better view. Some Fijians are no lightweights.......


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Pat, I never knew what happened to it.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We went to Powis Castle yesterday but decided not to go in when we got there. We had coffee there but Mrs GMJ was feeling a little under the weather as she had had her MS jab the day before. Also the museum wasn't due to open until 2.00pm yesterday, which would have meant too long a day for her, especially with the heat. Never mind, it's not going anywhere as we always say, so we can visit another time.

Today we plan to drive down to Ludlow for a wander around as it's only 20 miles away. Mrs GMJ reckons we have been there before but for the life on me, I can't remember it.


----------



## raynipper

Phew.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Chris has appointment with his bowel cancer consultant today. He withdrew from the trial that was calling him in for lots of MRI's and colonoscopies as he was too poorly with his heart problems to be poked and prodded about. They, therefore, cancelled all those appointments but, of course, left this one. Now I am wondering if the consultant is going to need at least an MRI. We shall see.


----------



## Relyat

Darcy had the follow up visit to the vet last night. He was pleased with the progress but gave us another course of antibiotics and another appointment for a weeks time. 

Today I will (hopefully) finish the front terrace. It's covered in terracotta coloured tiles that SWIAR decided had to be treated, her research led to her ordering 5 litres of boiled linseed oil. 
Following her instructions, a first light coat was applied and the following morning looked very good and this is where it all went wrong. She then decreed that another coat should be applied, because more is better right? 
Wrong, the following morning it was like contact adhesive. If I stood still for 5 seconds I feared I'd stay. 
Several litres of acetone and 3 jumbo kitchen rolls later we're not trapping wild birds or small children any longer. 
8 days now and I'm fairly confident that after today I can leave it alone and believe me, if I can I will.


----------



## JanHank

Relyat said:


> Darcy had the follow up visit to the vet last night. He was pleased with the progress but gave us another course of antibiotics and another appointment for a weeks time.
> 
> Today I will (hopefully) finish the front terrace. It's covered in terracotta coloured tiles that SWIAR decided had to be treated, her research led to her ordering 5 litres of boiled linseed oil.
> Following her instructions, a first light coat was applied and the following morning looked very good and this is where it all went wrong. She then decreed that another coat should be applied, because more is better right?
> Wrong, the following morning it was like contact adhesive. If I stood still for 5 seconds I feared I'd stay.
> Several litres of acetone and 3 jumbo kitchen rolls later we're not trapping wild birds or small children any longer.
> 8 days now and I'm fairly confident that after today I can leave it alone and believe me, if I can I will.


I imagine the first coat of linseed sealed the tiles so no more would sink in therefore stayed on the top. What will happen when they are rained upon ?


----------



## Relyat

Yes Jan, I think you're right and one coat was enough. 
Rain shouldn't be a problem as it's a covered terrace, additionally after I'd finished I hosed it down and the water was repelled nicely. 
Hopefully there's no more "ideas" in the offing.


----------



## Matchlock

My mobility scooter has been delivered so putting it together and charging the batteries ready for a trip to the Fairport Convention festival on Thursday.


----------



## JanHank

Matchlock said:


> My mobility scooter has been delivered so putting it together and charging the batteries ready for a trip to the Fairport Convention festival on Thursday.


No speeding, no hit and runs 😈 . Hopefully you will use it a lot to get out and about on and it will change your life for the better.


----------



## jiwawa

Matchlock said:


> My mobility scooter has been delivered so putting it together and charging the batteries ready for a trip to the Fairport Convention festival on Thursday.


No running folk down Barry! My husband pinned me against a wall n I still have the dent in my leg to prove it!


----------



## GMJ

Matchlock said:


> My mobility scooter has been delivered so putting it together and charging the batteries ready for a trip to the Fairport Convention festival on Thursday.


Is that Cropredy?

I think if we ever decide to go to a festival it would probably be that one.


----------



## Matchlock

GMJ said:


> Is that Cropredy?
> 
> I think if we ever decide to go to a festival it would probably be that one.


Yes, bought the tickets 2 years ago but because of covid it has been delayed, I was more mobile back then, I went to the first one in 1980 but don't remember a lot as it was so long ago or maybe it was the volume of cheap scrumpy bought from a local shop!


----------



## JanHank

My visitor arrives today, probably late afternoon. 
I’m not making a lot of fuss, like cleaning the silver 😁 or even the windows, I tried that last week and they are already dirty again, can’t wonder at it when I see the dust clouds over the fields where they are grubbing up the ground, nobody seems to plough any more they just seem to use a big rake that turns the top few inches, very rarely is a real plough used.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a very nice time visiting Ludlow yesterday. It is a place that is set up nicely to attract and look after tourists. There is a decent size car park really close to the castle which was only £1 an hour, and what a castle it is! Well worth a visit and some really commanding views from the tops of the towers. Also only £8 pp to get in but we got one place free as I am a carer. Always worth asking if they did concessions as many places don't advertise it. After a good look around he castle we had a bimble through the town (there was a craft market on too) before having a sandwich for lunch and heading back.

Back at base I took the awning down as we are away today down to Cheltenham for 2 nights. We have been thoroughly impressed with this site - Daisy Bank Touring Caravan Park - it's adults only; very friendly and helpful staff; immaculately clean factifies; big pitches; great views; quiet friendly punters and quiet dogs! Not great unless you have a car or bikes though or unless you take the MH out, as it isn't really near anywhere.


----------



## patp

Jan, Mark the farmer told us that ploughing is only really needed for root crops to be planted. Cultivators are used instead now.

Got put in the naughty corner yesterday at the hospital. We were slightly early for the appointment and the board said that Mr Kumar was running 45 minutes late. After a few minutes a nurse appeared and announced that he was now running an hour to an hour and quarter late. We duly decided to go get a drink of some sort at the new hospital charity cafe. 
As we arrived it pulled down the shutters  Made our way to the Costa Coffee only for my phone to ring with a nurse asking where we were! I explained about the announcement and she told us to come back immediately as they were calling us! Made our way back and were shown to Mr Kumar's ante room where we waited for about twenty minutes. When he appeared he asked Chris how his heart etc was because Chris had withdrawn from the bowel cancer treatment trial. Chris apologised and explained that there was no way he could have laid flat for MRI's and colonoscopies. Mr Kumar then asked him if he would now be willing to undergo all those tests outside of the trial. Chris agreed and we were sent on our way.

Heart Failure nurse coming today.


----------



## raynipper

We were being delayed at Gatwick some years ago so went upstairs and ordered a breakfast. As soon as we sat down to eat it the notice board changed to 'boarding' now. No breakfast and it wasn't cheap then!.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Phew what a scorcher yesterday!

We had a very nice drive down to Cheltenham with only the last 20 miles being motorway. The Marches area is a very pretty, seemingly undiscovered area and I am glad we spent some time there as I hadn't been to any great extent before.

It was 30 degrees yesterday afternoon and still 25 by the time we went to bed, so all the windows were left open overnight and the fan deployed! 

Today we are taking the FiL out for some lunch as its his 84th birthday. Our lad has taken the day off too so is also coming and he is picking the FiL's brother up en route, so it'll be a bit of a family do!


----------



## raynipper

I'm getting BBQ ed out with all this hot weather and eating outside. Another one tonight.!!!

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman

raynipper said:


> I'm getting BBQ ed out with all this hot weather and eating outside. Another one tonight.!!!
> 
> Ray.


Rember cooking meat at high temperature produces cancer causing chemicals so to many barbecues is not good for you


----------



## GMJ

The trouble is that eating too much meat can cause it too, let alone BBQing. Also I think that holds true for any grilling of meat doesn't it?

Best become a vegetarian Ray, just to be on the safe side


----------



## Relyat

Today I'll be doing something I've not done for several years but in my youth was a regular and exciting pastime..... 
I'm going to a scrapyard! 
The fuel cap on the van refuses to lock and after dismantling it found that a cam on the barrel of the lock has deformed. Cheap soft metal that, even if I bend it back, will snap or bend again. Two nights ago I was on fumes in the car, stopped to fill up and the fuel flap wouldn't unlock, luckily only 2km from home. I extracted the non functioning solenoid and filled up. 

So, two items to buy. No new replacement caps available (in the EU) and I'm not spending main dealer prices on a 14 year old car. I've found some online, but they won't combine postage meaning that would be nearly 70 euros. 
Call me tight, but I'll see what I can find locally.


----------



## raynipper

Thanks guys for worrying me now. Many of our friends have various forms of cancer and are having treatments as we type.
So it's muscles tonight and no chips for a change.  Now someone is going to tell me filter feeders are bad for me?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I thought it was the law in certain countries on the Continent that mussels and chips had to go together?!


----------



## patp

Up and out early to take the Vito van to the garage to have a fault diagnosed. Couldn't work the sat nav and didn't have time to fiddle so used our brains instead ( I had researched it ). Got a taxi from the industrial estate into Norwich city centre as Chris was not up to the walk to the bus stop. No scooter so he had to walk around the city but being a city there were lots of opportunities to sit down. Our usual lunch venue, the YMCA cafe, has closed permanently  so we gave our custom to another independent but it was no match  Van needs a new Ad Blu Nox Sensor or something like that .


----------



## jiwawa

I'm having far out relations from America for an outside dinner - I don't do BBQs but only for my own mental health - hate the pfaff!


----------



## raynipper

Agreed Jean but some 'chefs' seem to wallow in the pfaff. Personally it's totally disorganised at times and can get outa control.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I propose to melt today, it was 26c when I got up at 04:45 climbing to 27c now, I have blinds closed and windows open wide already.

Got blood test at 13:15


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a really convivial day yesterday taking the FiL out for his birthday lunch. Our lad picked up his 82 year old brother and he came too. Both were on good form and are good fun to be around. Then it was back to the FiL's for birthday cake an present opening. After all this our son came back to the campsite and spent the afternoon siting outside with us as we had a long chat. He left late afternoon to go rugby training! It was 32 degrees by then  

By bedtime the bedroom in the MH had 'cooled down' to 25 degrees, so it was another night of windows open and fan on. When I got up 20 mins ago, it was 20 degrees back there.

Anyway, we are off home today after 11 very pleasant nights away.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Morning all
> 
> Our lad picked up his 82 year old brother and he came too. Both were on good form and are good fun to be around
> 
> By bedtime the bedroom in the MH had 'cooled down' to 25 degrees, so it was another night of windows open and fan on. When I got up 20 mins ago, it was 20 degrees back there.
> 
> Anyway, we are off home today after 11 very pleasant nights away.



Bloody hell G how old are you???


----------



## GMJ

To clarify, it was the FiL's 82 year old brother


----------



## raynipper

The village BBQ last night was absolutely jammed packed. We arrive early and leave early as a free concert is on at 21.00. Must have been 500 people queuing for food and occupying all tables by the time we left. Amazing for a small village.

Just had the nurse come in and take blood at 7am. She is our neighbour and so gentle. No charge and results tomorrow.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Very comforting having a nurse as a neighbour Ray  A chap up the village collapsed with a life threatening aortic aneurism and his nurse neighbour saved his life.

Nothing much on today apart from chasing suppliers etc to get the garage finished. I have pulled a muscle in my back so will be on light duties. I did it by giving the dog a helping hand to get on to my lap  She is perfectly able to jump up!


----------



## Relyat

Yesterday was 50% success. Solenoid for the car found and fitted but no fuel cap. Further searching on the Web required.


----------



## raynipper

Sounds crazy but we are off to a carrot festival tomorrow. Plus it incorporates 300 boot sellers.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Will it be like our village Teddy Bear Festival Ray? Lots of straw made Teddy Bears dressed in all sorts of guises.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good idea Ray, winter is around the corner.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Will it be like our village Teddy Bear Festival Ray? Lots of straw made Teddy Bears dressed in all sorts of guises.


OOPS!! is my stuffing showing again.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Sounds crazy but we are off to a carrot festival tomorrow. Plus it incorporates 300 boot sellers.
> 
> Ray.


One of my favourites too Ray, back in the day  ....


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> and windows open wide already.


If the temperature outside is higher than in (as with my apartment) is that a good idea Kev? 


GMJ said:


> One of my favourites too Ray, back in the day  ....


Jasper was great!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Air movement is the key, hot to cold or vice versa it moves the air just like a fan.


----------



## jiwawa

I fixed some dripstrip above my garage door today n decided also that I'd try to get a foot for an awning leg printed by 3-D if possible (I've only been working without for about 5yrs!)

I can get the broken one off OK but wanted the other off so they could see what it *should* be like. Screw well moulded to the innards. I sprayed with WD40 and sat in the doorway of the MH with the awning partly deployed, waiting for WD40 to take effect. A neighbour has just come out with some sustenance. Will need to watch I'm not drunk in charge of a screwdriver 😂😂


----------



## GMJ

Morning 

Nothing really planned for today for our first day home. We had a clear run back yesterday, getting home around 1.30ish. I moved our stuff out of the MH and gave it a good clean inside, ready for our next trip.

Despite the lack of rain, or lawn is still green and in need of a cut! I'll probably cut that this morning before it gets too hot later.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

As many places have a hosepipe ban, to give water for gardens try lifting your waste pipe outside the house and putting a large bowl or bucket under it to catch the washing up water etc, ditto for bathroom waste water.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> As many places have a hosepipe ban, to give water for gardens try lifting your waste pipe outside the house and putting a large bowl or bucket under it to catch the washing up water etc, ditto for bathroom waste water.


...shades of 1976!!

We did this and my old man grew 72lb of tomatoes that year! Mrs GMJ reckons her old man did it and their hydrangea flowered blue that year for the only time ever.


----------



## patp

Woke up to an amazing balloon fest all around us to the South and West. We saw some people with balloon trailers in the holiday lets opposite yesterday so they must have got up early to get launched.

Nothing much planned except to get the brickie to approve some drawings of a lintel I managed to track down yesterday. Then I need to get it made to measure for the garage. All because we decided to have one large garage door instead of two. Then there is the rear workshop door and the door between the garage and the workshop and the personnel door to the side! All garages with electric doors must have a separate personnel door.


----------



## raynipper

We went with our lovely neighbour to an advertised 300 sellers boot sale and Carrot Festival about 16kms away. Sadly it seemed there were only maybe 200 sellers but the world and his wife had arrived by 10am. They were so desperate and buying anything. 
I did weaken and paid €2 for an older Garmin GPS in perfect working order with all Europe installed. 

Ray.


----------



## patp

Our boot sales are dwindling fast. A lovely lady in our village is trying to revive them but it is an uphill struggle. Garage sales seem to get more support. The trouble is that dealers get to them very early and clear out all the good stuff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pointless going to any round here, you get tool sellers selling really crap tools, or people stopping off on the way to the council tip, anything worth anything goes on eBay.


----------



## JanHank

Every time I ask my visitor ‘what do you want to do, it’s your holiday’, the answer is ‘nothing‘. At the moment he is content to do a few little jobs for me like mend my computer chair, re fix a fly screen and change the umbrella/sunshade to the other side of my Ferrari because I had put it on the wrong side for the morning sun when I take Motley out. Otherwise he his content chatting and watching out for dear in the field, listening to ‘decent’ 😜 music or watching old English comedies on YouTube. We watched a lot of Only fools and horses, the funniest extracts last night because he had never seen them before, he moved from England when he was 18 so missed all the good comedy programs.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

As you say it's his holiday.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jan, at times it's really nice not to have to go touring or a route march round the shops. Laid back and relaxed is better imho.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Off food shopping this morning and then nothing else planned for the rest of the day. 

I mowed the lawn yesterday as it had grown a decent amount over the 12 days we were away: no real sign here of the brown lawns/grass we had seen whilst on our travels and on the news. It was hot work though so I stayed indoors after 10.30. It looks like it'll be anther hot one today and then we have a considerable change in the weather coming from Monday


----------



## patp

Might take a little trip to a local show. A farmer's daughter who went to school with out daughter, organises a vintage show every year. It is all in aid of the East Anglian Air Ambulance. Quite a big affair now after starting off as a ploughing match for heavy horses or vintage tractors. Must get there early and leave before the heat gets absolutely unbearable instead of just a bit unbearable.


----------



## JanHank

Nothing, it’s too blinking hot.


----------



## GMJ

I have sharpened my head; done the food shopping; did a few little odd jobs; had lunch...and am now sat down just about to read some of the Sunday newspaper before watching cricket on the telly. BBQ later: salmon for Mrs GMJ and merguez for me









Might possibly be a cold beer or two from around 3.30 as well (it's normally 4 but it's quite hot at the moment so an early dart is required)


----------



## JanHank

We sat outside to eat Pizza tonight and watched a YouTube video about expensive motorhomes, by the time the video finished it was dark, switched on the outside lighting the table was black with ants, our plates and beer bottles were still on the table covered in them, that was obviously what they came for. I sprayed them with fly killer, they didn’t like that, most of them didn’t move again, but the tray with plates on is still outside in case they are lurking underneath. There are probably a few ant nests out there, the trouble is finding them all. My dried lemons do keep most out of the house.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Nothing planned today as we have to stay in as our new sofas are being delivered this morning. Looks like the weather had turned as we have had rain overnight.


----------



## patp

Nothing planned. It is cloudy so the dog walk might be a bit more comfortable this morning though the temperatures are still high at 29C today.


----------



## raynipper

Adverts all over for the "Fete de Port" at our town Portbail. Apart from the usual food vendors it's dead. Dozens of campers parked up overnight on all parking areas and I'm sure thousands will be just milling about until the fireworks tonight. 
I did note the dustmen were out collecting the bins and it's a 'bank' holiday here.

Ray.


----------



## baldlygo

Bank Holliday across France today - 15 August - *Feast of the Assumption of Mary* is a very important day in the Catholic religion - it is even called the 'Easter of the summer' in some parts of Europe.


----------



## GMJ

The sofas have arrived!

The delivery blokes left home at 2.00am to get here for around 10-ish. They did get their heads down for an hour at a services en route. They have 3 more drops today: Llanelli, Cardiff and Hereford and are hoping to get back home tonight!


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> The sofas have arrived!
> 
> The delivery blokes left home at 2.00am to get here for around 10-ish. They did get their heads down for an hour at a services en route. They have 3 more drops today: Llanelli, Cardiff and Hereford and are hoping to get back home tonight!


And where for them is home Graham?


----------



## GMJ

One bloke lives in Barnsley and went to Doncaster to pick the other one up. They had a kip at Tamworth services on the way.

Nice fellas. Very efficient. I slipped them a few quid for their troubles.


----------



## jiwawa

I was out this morning delivering leaflets for Alliance - it's my small contribution to the political effort here. I really want to go n knock somebody's head off....


----------



## JanHank

Sitting in the lounge with the fan on full pelt and glanced out of the window to see 4 storks circling, they may be waiting for others to join ready for their journey to Africa, they will be leaving us within the next few weeks.


----------



## raynipper

Blooming dark this am at 7. Had to put a light on to make the tea.!!
Off to the dermo doc for the bi yearly check-up where she examines every crevice and spot.  

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all
well it's safe to say that the weather certainly broke here yesterday. We had a huge thunder storm in the evening and torrential rain for a good while. Hopefully it has taken a load of the mugginess out of the air for today.

We are off into Carmarthen today. Mrs GMJ has 2 appointments but they are at 11.00 and at 3.00, so we'll have to keep ourselves amused for the several hours in between as I don't fancy driving back home and going back out again for the second appointment.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Blooming dark this am at 7. Had to put a light on to make the tea.!!


Same here for a few days now Ray. Nights noticeably drawing in too as its dark by 9ish now.


----------



## JanHank

As it’s going to be hot again, not a lot.


----------



## patp

Hair cut this afternoon. Our gates came back from the sand blasters and paint shop yesterday. Chris is supposed to be fixing them in place. As this involves digging a hole in rock hard ground I am feeling anxious. I don't think it has to be too deep as one post can fit to the bungalow wall and the other to the existing fence. Georgia is finding a way to escape and we think it is the make shift gates that are the weak spot so it is a fairly urgent job. She goes flushing in the next door field, we presume, and then comes home and jumps in the pond! Smelly pond water is not a desirable addition to the house


----------



## raynipper

Dermo Doc found another anomaly on my same leg as the melanoma 2019 this am and dug out a biopsy immediately. Now awaiting lab results, all stitched up. 

Ray.


----------



## patp

Sorry to hear this Ray. Hopefully something and nothing.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Yesterday I bought some blackout material, elastic and velcro as I am going to make a prototype external cover for the windows in our motohome. I'll just make one to start with and see how it goes. The idea being - and I'm sure that I saw them on a thread on here - that it will allow the windows to be kept open in the MH when sunny to allow breeze through but will keep the sun out. 

After that the cricket starts today: England v SA First Test, so I'll be watching that....weather permitting.


----------



## patp

Does your telly not like the rain then Graham 

Nothing much on today. It got quite busy yesterday as Georgia was licking at her foot with great gusto and I could not see what was causing it. Off to the vet as her booster was due anyway. I already knew that she had luxating patellas (slipping kneecaps) as a dog physio had told me. Georgia's slip out laterally which is very unusual. Vet has recommended, now, that we get them operated on as the left side was staying out of its socket  That means a referral to a specialist orthopaedic surgeon. Thank God for pet insurance.
Chris has done an amazing job on fitting the gates. I had warned him to use brain not brawn and it looked like he had listened . He used a drill thingy to break up the ground where necessary. They are fixed to the house wall one side and an existing fence post the other so not much in the way of digging anyway. Not quite finished, yet, as need some adjustment but look lovely.


----------



## Drew

*"They are fixed to the house wall one side and an existing fence post the other so not much in the way of digging anyway. Not quite finished, yet, as need some adjustment but look lovely."*

A picture paints a thousand words.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yesterday I bought some blackout material, elastic and velcro as I am going to make a prototype external cover for the windows in our motohome. I'll just make one to start with and see how it goes. The idea being - and I'm sure that I saw them on a thread on here - that it will allow the windows to be kept open in the MH when sunny to allow breeze through but will keep the sun out.
> 
> After that the cricket starts today: England v SA First Test, so I'll be watching that....weather permitting.


We had a big discussion about these blinds and the making of Graham on a thread I believe Jean started because she had the same idea, I explained about the ones we made for a caravan. Howsomever I have looked on Amazon and they make said blinds, but of course a lot more expensive than making your own.

On my Amazon, I can´t find them on UK Amazon, but maybe this will give you an idea.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks Jan that's brilliant. I'll drop Jean a line now.

I was chatting to a bloke on a campsite recently who showed me photos of the ones he had made for his MH. That, together with the thread you mention made me think to have a go.

I bought a 1m x 1.4m piece of blackout material with silver on one side and white on the other. Some knicker elastic; some velcro; and some strong white thread. I plan on making 2 loops towards the bottom to hook over the window catches; and an elastic loop at the top which will probably be cut in the middle and can then be re-joined using velcro sewn on, which will keep the top taut.

I'll report back with v1 later  ....


----------



## raynipper

If sun is a problem, stay north. Seemples.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Dermo Doc found another anomaly on my same leg as the melanoma 2019 this am and dug out a biopsy immediately. Now awaiting lab results, all stitched up.
> 
> Ray.


You said elsewhere Ray, this is France not the UK.
Well this is Germany

It was well worth going to the skin doctor for my 4th covid jab, I gave her the letter from the hospital, she read it all, gave me 2 free tubes of sunblock, looked at my finger and gave it a special name, it isn´t blisters, and also gave my cortisone cream from her cupboard to apply twice a day. telephoned a colleague because she couldn´t get through to her reception to make an appointment to have a scan as the hospital in Offenbach suggested and made an appointment with her for next Wednesday at 10 am in Eberswalde for the scan. When she put the phone down she said "it pays to have contacts".😁. The cream should clear the finger problem, I have another appointment in November to check it. The scan is because of something to do with my neck and they recommended a full scan.
All that done and dusted in under 45 mins.


----------



## GMJ

Not so much a problem Ray as we love it.

Anyway. prototype v1 has been produced and deployed. It took about 1.5 hours but that was with numerous measuring trips out to the MH and my slow sewing!

The top strap is elastic cut to the width of the window. I then cut that in half; sewed it on to each side; then sewed velcro (around 3-4 inches) to each end. This provides some stretch to the elastic when its in situ. The lower loops go around the bottom window catches.

I'll give some thought on how to improve it ready for the next one I make and am open to suggestions (aside from staying oop north  )





























I've messaged Jean as I'll add this to that thread when she sends me the link.


----------



## JanHank

Wow, I will be following this G. excellent job so far, but there is always room for improvement on the first prototype, and maybe even the next. (I heard that many times when Hans was inventing things) When you have perfected it maybe you'll be getting a few orders. 😁


----------



## JanHank

Jeans thread. Perhaps you and Davy (Teanrienza) can go into business together  









Blinds for OUTSIDE the windows


I'm thinking in this heat it would be good to have something I could fit on the OUTSIDE of an open window to keep the sun out without having to close the internal blinds. Has anyone done this? What material would be best? Dark (as many Arabs wear) or light? Internal lining? Fasten on with...




www.motorhomefacts.com


----------



## patp

Picture of new gates as requested


----------



## Drew

Thank you.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> Wow, I will be following this G. excellent job so far, but there is always room for improvement on the first prototype, and maybe even the next. (I heard that many times when Hans was inventing things) When you have perfected it maybe you'll be getting a few orders. 😁


Thanks Jan - and for the link. I have posted on that now.

Yes I am a great believer in carrying on thinking and then updating. Already having seen the other thread I think I'll amend the next version to have lower longer ties rather than elastic loops.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are off into Carmarthen this morning to get some more stuff so I can make some more of the window shades for the MH. Hopefully later I can watch some cricket which was rained off yesterday shortly after lunch...which, judging by how badly England were doing, wasn't such a bad thing I guess!

I just popped the bread maker on so we can have some fresh bread for our lunch. We haven't made any for yonks so looking forward to it.


----------



## JanHank

Window awning being measured up for and roller shutters for some windows at 10am so must get up and take Motley out before the heat really hits us.
Roger left yesterday, took him about 7 hours to get home. It was nice having company for a week, but no problem being on my own again.


----------



## patp

Reflexology this morning and a chap coming to quote on air conditioning for one or more rooms. We have all this solar power from our panels on the roof so, excluding the installation costs, it should be a no brainer? It is almost essential in the lounge with South and West facing windows but will ask for a quote for bedroom with West and East facing windows and also for the kitchen to help with the Norfolk (capital of the chicken farming world) fly problem.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Reflexology this morning and a chap coming to quote on air conditioning for one or more rooms. We have all this solar power from our panels on the roof so, excluding the installation costs, it should be a no brainer? It is almost essential in the lounge with South and West facing windows but will ask for a quote for bedroom with West and East facing windows and also for the kitchen to help with the Norfolk* (capital of the chicken farming world) fly problem*.


Look up Red Top Flycatchers on the internet Pat, they catch the flies before getting to the house. Hang them up a few meters from the house and you will be amazed at how many flies are caught and don´t get as far as your house. We had them for 3 years running, this year I have them ready to hang outside, but hardly any flies are about this year.




__





Loading…






www.redtopflycatcher.co.uk




The man has been to measure up, I must go to the shop to choose material for the awning, the shutters will look like wood. They have other ideas in the shop that I may use for the windows in the Veranda at the front. I wonder if there is a covering for glass like there is for cars to block out the sun.


----------



## JanHank

Hey ho I have found something to stick on the glass to stop the sun.





__





GodUp Mirror Film Heat Insulation Sun Protection Window Film 99% UV Protection Window Interior Self-Adhesive for Office and Home Silver (Silver2, 40 x 200 cm) : Amazon.de: Home & Kitchen


GodUp Mirror Film Heat Insulation Sun Protection Window Film 99% UV Protection Window Interior Self-Adhesive for Office and Home Silver (Silver2, 40 x 200 cm) : Amazon.de: Home & Kitchen



www.amazon.de


----------



## patp

We have two red tops Jan. Yes they do catch a lot of flies but not nearly enough of them. Some villagers have called out environmental health to investigate. It is, apparently, caused by poor farm management on the chicken units.

The film to keep the sun out looks interesting


----------



## raynipper

I like that Jan. Might be good for the conservatory if they are large enough.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I’m going to try one big sheet as a test, it will do for 2 side windows where the sun comes in the middle of the morning, if that works I’ll get 3 more to complete the job, 3 windows and the door.

Ordered, it will be here on Tuesday.


----------



## jiwawa

I emptied the fresh water tank to refill. Had the 12v off and the taps open to completely drain. Afterwards I used the MH loo - and was reminded just how wonderful the SOG system is! I hadn't yet turned the 12v back on so the SOG didn't work. 

Reminded me of the old caravan days with a porta-potti 🤮

I also discovered my engine coolant levels are incredibly low... Not surecwhen I last looked but I don't think it was that long ago 😔 The filler is incredibly hard to get at so it'll be a struggle.


----------



## raynipper

I have and used to carry a flexible nozzle funnel to fill difficult containers but it mostly got used to top up the water tank when no hose was available. Put a wire coat hanger round it and hooked onto the window runner.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Yes, I bought one of those after the 1st time I had to do it but it's still incredibly awkward. I've to get past a couple of very large wired-paper pipes, the lid of the tank is way too close to the top of the area and I can just get the funnel in place but not to get the mouth of it anything like horizontal, or the filling bottle past the horizontal. Appalling design!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Nothing much planned for today. I bought more of the material for making the blackout blinds so I'll try and get them done today whilst watching the cricket I think.

Drought conditions seem a million miles away from here as it started raining yesterday at around lunchtime and didn't stop all day.


----------



## patp

Roof trusses, for the garage, should arrive today. Lots of problems to overcome before they can go on. We changed the design from two doors to one large door spanning the whole width of the garage. Now having trouble getting a steel lintel to fit. Found a supplier that would make one for us but building inspector wants a structural engineer to ok it. 
Racing on tv this afternoon.


----------



## erneboy

Having sold our RV last week we are today negotiating to by a PVC. It´s a Malibu. I´m not sure if I can get used to moving from loads of space to very little. But I am sure that I can´t be arsed doing long journeys in any car. I want my bed, shower, kitchen and bog with me so a PVC seemed the answer. 

There are a few obstacles. The van is as far away from us as it could be anbd still be in Spain. It's 1000 mile round trip away and I simply refuse to collect it. They can deliver it if they want the sale. Also they want paying in full up front, which I'm OK with so long as I can pay part of it by CC to protect myself in the event that they steal my dosh or go bust. They say they aren't set up to take CCs by phone so I'd have to travel to them to do that.

I'm often surprised at the way in which business expects customers to go out of their way to but from them. I see no reason they could not arrange to take credit cards by phone and deliver the van to me. I don't mind paying a reasonable for them to do that. I'd need one way car hire to collect it anyway and then have the inconvenience of having to collect and return that car at depots both of which are a considerable distance from either ends of my journey.

Awkward bugger? Perhaps.


----------



## JanHank

I think you should find something nearer home Alan, can´t you get a dealer nearer you to get you one or is this a used one off van?


----------



## JanHank

I have just had a quick look at the Malibu Alan, are you taking the dogs with you when you travel? If so where will they go, doesn't look as if there´s much floor space.


----------



## erneboy

The table comes out. The dogs are always our first consideration Jan, one of the reasons for travelling by van. They will be fine. They love travel. New places.

These people are the dealers. They do have a place in Alicante, it can go there. That halves the trip I don't want to do.

I could buy plenty of vans I don't want closer to home. I'll buy the one that suits if the dealer can find a way to accommodate a customer who is willing to pay for them to do so. Set the cost of my travelling against the cost of them obliging.


----------



## GMJ

Alan

Firstly well done on the sale. I hope you got what you wanted  

Can the dealer accept a debit card over the phone? Here in the UK you can still initiate a chargeback even if using a debit card (NOT the Section 75 credit card chargeback) and claim the full amount that is put on the card...but I wouldn't know if this is the same in Spain.


----------



## JanHank

*Graham *Are debit cards as safe to use as credit cards G. with Credit cards you have some sort of Guarantee.

*Alan, *I was not even sure if you still had the dogs, not knowing or remembering how old they are. Of course you'd worked it all out before hand, silly me.


----------



## erneboy

They say they don't have the facility to take cards over the phone.

I found that a bit odd given the protection I thought it would give customers, but perhaps there is no charge back in Spain. How Does Chargeback Work in Spain? - Money Saver Spain

Any way they are a big and reputable company today. Many are till they collapse, but still they may last a few more weeks I expect.

Yes Jan, still have the buggers. 13 and 14, healthy and happy as pigs in sh1t.


----------



## JanHank

Motley was 13 on the 6th of this month, nobody can believe it, he is so fit, runs and jumps like a 5 year old and having a white muzzle and bib anyway he doesn't have any telltale grey hair.


----------



## GMJ

erneboy said:


> Yes Jan, still have the buggers. 13 and 14, healthy and happy as pigs in sh1t.


..and very very friendly too


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> *Graham *Are debit cards as safe to use as credit cards G. with Credit cards you have some sort of Guarantee.


There is no Section 75 cover but still as safe provided sensible precautions are taken (as you would with a CC). In some ways chargeback is better as it covers you for greater than the 30k limit on CC's (and for items less than £100 too). There is no legal right (as with Section 75) but still pretty good I reckon as most - probably all - card providers have some facility in place.


----------



## erneboy

Still trying to buy that van from this company who were busy telling me yesterday how big and professional they are.

We agreed to do the deal today subject to the sales person confirming a couple of things this morning. No contact by 5 pm so I rang to be told she was off and would be back next Wed or Thur. Nobody else knew anything. 


Not impressed. If not for nose/face considerations I'd let it go. Still may do that.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

This morning I think I'll finish off making my window covers for the MH. Then I'm going to give our new settees a treatment to protect the leather. The settees came with a care kit and there is a treatment to give them whilst they are still new so that the leather is protected.


----------



## GMJ

erneboy said:


> Still trying to buy that van from this company who were busy telling me yesterday how big and professional they are.
> 
> We agreed to do the deal today subject to the sales person confirming a couple of things this morning. No contact by 5 pm so I rang to be told she was off and would be back next Wed or Thur. Nobody else knew anything.
> 
> 
> Not impressed. If not for nose/face considerations I'd let it go. Still may do that.


I expect that would never have thought it would be so much hard work to spend money Alan...


----------



## JanHank

I had planned to cut the weeds this morning and the small forrest of Robinia trees that have sprung up again, but it’s raining 😁, I’m pleased about the rain, the ground desperately needs it, but if these little trees get much bigger the mower won’t cope and although I have 2 electric strummers I can’t handle them, too heavy for me. 
So I have to do indoor jobs that have been neglected because of the heat, I started yesterday with the washing so ironing today and if I still have the energy I may run the hoover over. It’s all exciting stuff don’t ya know.


----------



## jiwawa

I'm camping with the family on the North coast. A bit disappointed as my MH is a considerable distance from their tents whereas the last time we were in a circle n my awning provided the place where we could all sit in inclement weather. 

I'd left the awning out last night n then worried when the wind got up. The tent area had considerably stronger winds with just about everyone out in the night re-hammering poles n pegs n getting into the car for some sleep! 

Awning is away now since we're centred round the tents anyway. 

Pretty expensive as the MH was £51 for 2 nights n the kids are £5 each to use the splash pool n an overseeing adult is £1 😔 OK, it was for a 2-hr session but, although it's marginally heated, they were too cold after an hour. 

But it's great to spend outdoor time with the family!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

I'm off food shopping in Carmarthen this morning and then I think I'll get in the garden for an hour or two. It didn't rain yesterday so I'll strim the river bank I think. Sunday papers after that.


----------



## Relyat

erneboy said:


>


Love a Mehari, me.


----------



## patp

Nothing much but might talk to Chris about a run out to the coast.


----------



## GMJ

Morning 

We are off into Llandeilo and then on to Carmarthen this morning, just running a few errands. The weather doesn't look great again so I'll not be getting in the garden today again.


----------



## raynipper

Seems I have found many things to 'fix' today. Toilet seat, shaver foils, fluorescent lights, outside temp sender, odd sat nav to update and even reload maps.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

today I WILL get out the water tank to test it, 
this is the tank, not a tankety Tank


----------



## GMJ

What do you use that for Jan?


----------



## patp

Not much on today. Might run a few errands. Our whirligig washing line keeps collapsing. Only bought it a short while ago. The shop have said to bring it back (groan). Then we want a sound bar for the new tv and the shop, in another town, has said to call in to choose one.

We took the van with Chris's large scooter to Knettishall Heat in Suffolk yesterday. It was a bit of a challenge to be honest. The heath is owned by Suffolk Wildlife Trust and they have fenced large parts of it to allow ponies to graze. The trouble is they have put kissing gates in which are not mobility scooter friendly. We ended up with (me) walking the whole length of the bridle path. Even then Chris got stuck behind a locked gate. There was a ditch which a horse could navigate but not a scooter  I went off to get a phone number from a sign and he went the other way and found a way out. There is a, very, short wheelchair friendly section near the toilets but our dog would laugh is that is the distance we took her!


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> What do you use that for Jan?


Weed killing and liquid fertiliser.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Not a great deal on today. If the weather holds I'll get in the garden. Aside from that I need to make up some pizza base dough to put in the freezer as we have run out and we usually take some lumps of it away on our trips as a meal option.


----------



## raynipper

We are getting things ready for my wifes 3 week visit to family in UK thursday. It always amazes me just how much stuff needs to be carted back and forth. It's a vast export/import business. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Are you left to your own devices for 3 weeks then Ray?


----------



## raynipper

Yes G. But have a list of orders projects.
And then theres all those sympathetic widows offering me dinners.  

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Are you left to your own devices for 3 weeks then Ray?


That’s when he gets control of the TV remote G. Don’t take notice of all that other rubbish he tells you, he spends his time wallowing in programs he’s not allowed to watch when Pru is there. 😁


----------



## raynipper

Yeah, the news.!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## patp

It has always puzzled me (or not) how men get so many offers of help when their other half is absent. When a woman is left home alone she is, mostly, left alone to get on with it 

Not much on today, must pick up prescriptions and might do some grocery shopping.


----------



## raynipper

It's the mothering instinct kicking in Pat. They think we are helpless without a female.

Ray.


----------



## Relyat

Apparently it is necessary to visit a garden centre today...... can't wait 🙄


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> It has always puzzled me (or not) how men get so many offers of help when their other half is absent. When a woman is left home alone she is, mostly, left alone to get on with it
> 
> Not much on today, must pick up prescriptions and might do some grocery shopping.


Human nature Pat, if a man offers to help a woman he is obviously after something, reversed she is just being nice.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> It has always puzzled me (or not) how men get so many offers of help when their other half is absent. When a woman is left home alone she is, mostly, left alone to get on with it
> 
> Not much on today, must pick up prescriptions and might do some grocery shopping.


I think it’s the cooking bit Pat, men are less likely to make a decent meal and just do with a sand which or fish and chips from the chippy, in Razs case would that be snails and Pommes?
I have 4 men I can call on for physical help, being men though they don’t come immediately unless it is an emergency.

It’s very noisy here this morning, millions of starling at the front kicking up a shindy and kranes at the back, the two legged feathered kind, that are beginning to arrive in the dozens now, it used to be hundreds arriving at a time a few years back.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> I think it’s the cooking bit Pat, men are less likely to make a decent meal and just do with a sand which or fish and chips from the chippy, in Razs case would that be snails and Pommes?
> I have 4 men I can call on for physical help, being men though they don’t come immediately unless it is an emergency.
> 
> It’s very noisy here this morning, millions of starling at the front kicking up a shindy and kranes at the back, the two legged feathered kind, that are beginning to arrive in the dozens now, it used to be hundreds arriving at a time a few years back.


Raz, I'm liking that new name for him


----------



## JanHank

Bet none of you´s up yet, I have to leave at 8 am this morning to go to Eberswalde for the scan, I´ll probably be home at 10 if I am seen immediately.

My mower was returned yesterday in working order so maybe tomorrow radical weed killer on the drive that's getting hard to distinguish from the rest of the garden, but greener, the drive is greener because its mostly weeds and some strange sort of grass that doesn't seem to want much water to survive, no good as lawn grass though.


----------



## raynipper

After a very powerful curry last night I'm up at 06.25 due to barometric pressure.!
Big coffee morning today at 11 as many return to UK after their holidays. Could be 25 or 30 there today.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

I managed to get a couple of hours in the garden yesterday afternoon so the lawns got mowed, strimmed and edged. Bungalow cleaning this morning and then I'll carry on doing some trip planning for our Sicily trip next year I think.


----------



## patp

Chris has an appointment with his Cardiologist at 1pm. Pretty impressed that it came through so soon after Cardiac Nurse contacted him about Chris going on a new drug. She can, normally, prescribe any drugs that she thinks will help but this has only just been approved by NICE (National Institute for Care and Excellence) so the Cardiologist likes to be involved.


----------



## JanHank

I was seen pretty promptly this morning, unfortunately I was not told before hand I have to be injected with radiation and wait for 3 hours before the scan, so, injection given, now what the heck do I do with myself for nearly 3 hours, come home, 35 mins have something to eat and drink, I have to drink a ltr. of water, then at 11.05 I will go back, don´t be late as we are busy I was told, so maybe I will leave at 11. A bit of diesel used, but if I went shopping I would have spent a lot more on things I don´t need and would probably not like after I got them home.


----------



## patp

Newspaper/book and a couple of glasses of water might have saved on the diesel?


----------



## GMJ

Our blimming toilet in the en suite sprung a leak this morning which necessitated dismantling the surround as it's built in to cupboards etc. Luckily an easy fix: the feeder pipe to the bowl had worked itself loose somehow, so just needed tightening.

Phew!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Make sure if the cupboard is MDF or chipboard try to get it dry as fast as possible or it will swell, put a fan heater in there if you have one.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks. Fortunately the liquid didn't get on the woodwork, it just crept out from under the bowl. A goodly amount of old tea towels sorted that


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We had a leak a couple of years ago overnight just after we had the bathroom done and it ruined the loo cabinet at the bottom edges, can't get another as it was ex-display and we're not doing it all again so we try to ignore it, fortunately, it is dark coloured so not in your face like white would be.


----------



## GMJ

Shame

It does make you wonder though why it just decided to go today after X amount of years and with nothing changing. Weird!


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Newspaper/book and a couple of glasses of water might have saved on the diesel?


Remember where I am Pat, and as for a newspaper, I wouldn't even buy one of those in the UK.
It was diesel well used for me, I saw Motley for an hour. 😁


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Busy day today: Off into Carmarthen first thing to get 2 news tyres fitted to our car. Then its food shopping. Then loading the MH as we are away on a trip tomorrow. This afternoon I'll be watching some cricket as the second Test starts today.


----------



## raynipper

As we had torrential thunderstorms most of last night it's attacking the weeds now in soft earth and gravel.
Plus loading the car for my wife to get the ferry later. Might have time to look in on the last BBQ of the year.

Ray.


----------



## patp

We had the tail end of your thunderstorms Ray! Might still get some more during the morning.

Appointment with cardiologist went well and all on time yesterday. Chris is being sent for another procedure on his heart. They are going to pass some electrical currents over the heart to try to bring the rhythm down. He will have to be put out for the procedure but it does not always mean an overnight stay. He overruled the nurse on the new drug. Hope he is not one of those "I'm in charge" kind of doctors. He said that it is not necessary "yet".
Food shopping after dog walking in the rain (by the look of it).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good news Pat. I hope they can sort him out so he feels good again.

I had an odd thought in the middle of the night as I lay awake, I'm of course glad they fitted stents for me and I do feel better now they seem to have settled down, but I suddenly thought I'm now less likely to die from a heart condition so I can live longer for something more ominous to finish me off.


----------



## patp

We do become more aware of our mortality as we get older  I must admit I would rather be taken by a sudden death cause such as heart attack then go through all the messy treatment that cancer involves.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I suddenly thought I'm now less likely to die from a heart condition so I can live longer for something more ominous to finish me off.


My goodness you're a ray of sunshine this morning Kev! 

I came over to Scotland on Sunday and am enjoying time with family n friends. 

My sister asked when I was returning home (not that she wants rid of me!) and when I checked for the exact time I couldn't find the booking, only the trip over here, tho I was *sure* I had booked. Checked on Stena site - no sign of a booking since Feb. So I panicked, rebooked, sorted. 

Then I discovered the crossing itemised further down the page in the email from CMC 😲

So a hurried change of the last booking to as far away as possible, for the same price (6 Jan) 

I'll have to amend that again nearer the time. Honest to goodness, I'm definitely getting more stupid as I get older.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm fine Jean but it is a fact that if one thing doesn't get you another bugger will and there's lots of buggers out there.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We start our trip to Italy today. We'll be away for a month with our ultimate destination being 2 weeks staying at Lake Iseo. I need to load the food this morning and we'll hopefully be away by 9.30 - 10.00. Our first night tonight is in Cirencester.

We've ben looking forward to this one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Day three of trying to get through to a doctor.


----------



## patp

Oh no Kev  Do you want to come and stay here? Our even rung to find out how Chris was when she sent him straight to hospital that time.


----------



## patp

Daughter, son in law and granddaughter arrive later today. We did a little face time yesterday to prepare granddaughter for the visit as she goes into shy mode each time she arrives here. Only lasts a short while but would be nice to see her a bit more relaxed.
Though I am looking forward to seeing them I am feeling a complete lack of energy lately. I am putting it down to the heat so it will hopefully get better soon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I wish.

I finally got through, now I have to wait for a call back from a doc hopefully, then again hopefully I'll get seen, I rang 07:59 on Wednesday option one to be called back I'm told I'm No1 in the queue, no call back, ditto yesterday, so I decided to hang on today and wait, I rang ay 07:59 again and at 08:00 got through and I'm caller 26 ffs so I hung on and finally I spoke to someone at 08:35.


----------



## patp

Having done reception work I feel sorry for them  I feel even sorrier for the patients though.


----------



## patp

Bon Voyage Graham!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I got a doc on the phone just now, thinks it might be shingles (oh joy) app at 12:00


----------



## Relyat

My only task today is to take Darcy to the vet again for another assessment of her paw. 
Last time he was happy and, to me at least, it looks better still now. 
I'm hoping he'll OK short exercise.


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> Morning
> 
> We start our trip to Italy today.


Eeeh, I can't keep up with you Graham! Have a great time! 


Pudsey_Bear said:


> I got a doc on the phone just now, thinks it might be shingles (oh joy) app at 12:00


 Not so good Kev, especially as very early intervention makes it much less of a problem. 🤞


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Seen doc confirmed its shingles got meds every four hours, I'm okay it's just uncomfortable for me, I'll survive.


----------



## Relyat

Relyat said:


> Love a Mehari, me.


Mas Y Mas today


----------



## JanHank

Mas Y Mas today ? ? ? what does that mean?

So good you show it twice 😁

One picture could have been of Darcy and how's her paw today.


----------



## Relyat

I showed it twice due to my ineptitude with things!
Mas Y Mas is a supermarket. 

The paw, the good news is that the cut is now healing well with healthy new tissue growing. The bad news is that there is a new break in the skin alongside the new tissue. The upshot is more of the same and a return visit in another 10 days, so another week before we can go anywhere.


----------



## JanHank

Relyat said:


> I showed it twice due to my ineptitude with things!
> Mas Y Mas is a supermarket.
> 
> The paw, the good news is that the cut is now healing well with healthy new tissue growing. The bad news is that there is a new break in the skin alongside the new tissue. The upshot is more of the same and a return visit in another 10 days, so another week before we can go anywhere.


How old is Darcy? We had a white GSD who when she was about a year old, full of bounce, was forever cutting her front paws on anything that happened to be a bit sharp, we bought her a couple of shoes to put on the damaged foot or feet. when the pads hardened she had no more trouble.



SO what's the red thing got to do with a supermarket? You can edit and delete one , 3 dots on the right of your post, click on and edit.


----------



## Relyat

She's 7.
I bought a neoprene boot but vet says no exercise, he says that movement can cause the wound to open . She has the boot on, gets in the car to go to a grassy area to do what she has to and then home. That's it, twice a day. 
It's difficult for her being usually quite active and there's no point going away anywhere if she can't even go for a walk. 
"the red thing"? That splendid vehicle is what I mentioned in reply to someone else's post some days ago. 
It's a Citroën Mehari and it was in the car park when we went shopping earlier.


----------



## JanHank

Relyat said:


> It's a Citroën Mehari and it was in the car park when we went shopping earlier.


I´m sure it was Alan (Erneboy) he has a black one and the photo had his 2 dogs in the Mehari.


----------



## raynipper

It was white last time I saw it Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> It was white last time I saw it Jan.
> 
> Ray.


😁 Blue and white I did this once where did the picture go.


----------



## Relyat

That's the one


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We have overnighted in Cirencester after a longer than normal drive down yesterday, due to a traffic jam just east of Cardiff. The C&MC site is probably the busiest we have ever seen it but all nice and quiet when it should be (at night). We travel down to Folkestone today, for a crossing tomorrow morning.


----------



## patp

Family postponed yesterday's arrival due to all the traffic (Dartford Tunnel and M25 involved). They are setting off early today.

Hope the meds work Kev. You hear terrible stories about shingles and how painful it can be.


----------



## raynipper

Yes my wife had it last year and it was painful for weeks. Only then she was told you can have a jab against it.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm fine Pat thanks had it about ten days or so, meds are a bit awful but I'm not in any pain or any massive lesions so I've been lucky I know it can even kill you, what is annoying is I've been asking for the shingles jab since it was mentioned on here last year.


----------



## JanHank

Time some of you started complaining to the ombudsman about your health care I reckon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good luck with that.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Good luck with that.


If you don´t try you will never know, pessimist 😕


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We had a pretty straight forward run down to Folkestone yesterday although there was a bit of a jam on the M25. No issues around Folkestone though and very few lorries on the road all day tbh. The C&MC site is probably as busy as we have ever seen it. Maybe folks are getting in a last decent trip before the realities over the cost of living hit hard?

We are crossing through the tunnel at 10.50 this morning and are heading towards Reims for tonight's stay.


----------



## patp

Off to the zoo with Granddaughter today. Might be "interesting" as she was up most of the night


----------



## JanHank

Today I will light a fire.
�

Posted 1 seconds ago#22360​
Good morning everyone,
I found a big parcel in the porch late last night when I let Motley out, it´s from Tommy, Ramona and the children.
Now I wonder if anyone else would be as happy as I am to receive an empty Tin drum for a birthday present (The box had it written all over not to open until my birthday, but as it was not too bright by the porch light last night I didn't see the ball point pen writing all over.
















So here it is, my new fire bucket. Roger reminded me not to light a fire in it near the house to start with because the paint must burn off first and that causes a bit of smoke, I had forgotten that as it must be at least 9 years since Hans did the last one which is now rusted through.

 




*__*
I answer to *Gerty, Jan or Milly*

We learn something new every day.

Auto-Trail Navajo.
Edit
0​


----------



## jiwawa

My goodness, are you going to feed the 5 thousand Jan?!


----------



## patp

We have an old washing machine drum for use as a fire pit


----------



## Drew

*"So here it is, my new fire bucket".*

It is a heater Jean


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> My goodness, are you going to feed the 5 thousand Jan?!


Nobody gets fed from it Jean, it´s for a fire outside, and portable, there is a wheel at one end and two handles the other so I can have a fire anywhere in the garden I want.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are now in northern France, a couple of hours east of Calais and neat Saint Quentin. Travel was straight forward yesterday with no delays at the tunnel and no checks aside from the gas. We are on a lovely little side set around some carp fishing lakes. Probably around 80% full however we do not have anyone with 50m of us I'd say.

Today we move on further east into Luxembourg.


----------



## Relyat

Electrickery for me today. 
Mrs R has been complaining that the lights in her dolls house have a mind of their own, an investigation is called for.


----------



## JanHank

Relyat said:


> Electrickery for me today.
> Mrs R has been complaining that the lights in her dolls house have a mind of their own, an investigation is called for.


That sounds interesting 🤨.

Today I’m gonna light my fire 🔥 I have paper and a bit of cardboard to start it then lots of wood and hopefully burn off the paint enough to stop smoke and fumes. The little wind there is will take the smoke away from the house.


----------



## raynipper

Do you have the fire brigade standing by Jan?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

No, there´s nothing near to set alight, no dry Forests her, and if it sets fire to my pile of weeds behind then I´ll be happy, nothing in the field can come to harm its just earth.
Nothing is happening to the paint so far, I expect it isn´t hot enough yet.


----------



## patp

All the greenery around there would be brown around here Jan. Would not dare to light a fire


----------



## JanHank

The greenery Pat, they are stinging nettles, they grow without water anywhere.
Nearly all burnt up now.

Most of the paint is off the drum, so a good days work.


----------



## patp

I could see what they are Jan. That's what caused me to comment. All stinging nettles over here in Norfolk have died. Nothing except deep rooted trees and hedges are surviving this drought. Even the one day of rain we had has not revived them. Lots of fruit and nuts are ahead of their time in ripening and people are reporting squirrels collecting nuts already.


----------



## jiwawa

I'm on the boat home to Belfast and I'm being serenaded by several alarms and horns going somewhere on the lower decks. I'm just wondering how any dogs left in cars are coping - I'm sure it's hurting their ears. 

Strangely enough I saw a notice somewhere telling folk to park their cars but turn off the alarm. It must be a regular occurrence.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We had a long run to get to Luxembourg yesterday, arriving at 2.40. I had to fill up on the motorway at 2.02€ a litre but will be filling up today in Luxembourg at a significantly lower price I suspect! It was hot too - 29 degrees en route - which made for a hot night as well so we slept with the roof windows open. Right across northern France you can see the effects of the lack of rain as it is more brown then we have ever seen it.

We are moving into Germany today and have 2 nights scheduled in Heidelberg


----------



## JanHank

Willkommen in Deutschland Graham
We bought the best dried apricots we’d ever tasted near the Heidelberg bridge many many years ago.

I will pick up my German ID card this afternoon, an hours drive away, stupid, they won’t send it not even by registered mail. I will also go to confirm with the shop I except their price offer to install Rollers and an awning on the House, then do a bit of grocery shopping, after that I‘ll definitely have to put my feet up.


----------



## patp

Jean, we had the same with car alarms on the Isle of Wight Ferry. Most dogs were on the deck, but you also wonder about the car battery.
Family heading home today. Its been lovely seeing them especially a, very bright, two and a quarter year old!


----------



## jiwawa

My in-laws were quite frail and they used to say - It's nice to see them come, but it's nice to see them go! I'm sure you're exhausted Pat!


----------



## patp

Too right I am Jean. I decided to walk the dog and take GD in the push chair at the same time this morning. GD remembered "the park" so I had to push her up the hill to get to it. I did do a bit of clicker training on the dog to get her to walk beside the push chair. Talk about multi tasking


----------



## GMJ

We have made it to Heidelberg. This is the view from our pitch, right on the River Neckar...


----------



## raynipper

I have a view of my pretty neighbour in a bikini but she won't allow a photograph. 

Ray.


----------



## patp

Looks lovely Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> We have made it to Heidelberg. This is the view from our pitch, right on the River Neckar...
> 
> View attachment 98473


Picked a bit of fluff too.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> We have made it to Heidelberg. This is the view from our pitch, right on the River Neckar...
> 
> View attachment 98473


Your lucky to have water in the river Graham, the Rhine is struggling.
It´s in American English 😁


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We had a shorter drive yesterday so got to site around 1.30ish. Just as well as the temperature got up to 30 degrees en route despite the forecast saying it would only be 25! We are staying here for 2 nights so plan to go in to Heidelberg by bus this morning. We have previously visited the Schloss so will just visit the Old Town today.

I filled up with diesel in Luxembourg but was surprised as it was 1.90€ per litre so either prices have caught up in Luxembourg or perhaps I was too close to the German border, as I was expecting it to be noticeably cheaper than France.


----------



## raynipper

France will be even cheaper as of tomorrow G. Gov reduction of 30 cents.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Someone is coming to quote on air con this morning. Rest of the day is R&R after family went home. Can't believe it is September tomorrow. Most of August wasted sheltering from the heat


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We ha a very pleasant trip into Heidelberg yesterday. The bus stop is right outside or campsite and with normal German efficiency the bus arrived on time and dropped us at the Alte Brucke. After coffee we had a wander around the Old Town and visited a couple of places of interest followed by a very satisfactory lunch.

Back at base we hit a nearby supermarket for some provisions then I had a wander up the river to a nearby lock to watch it in operation. Some the ships on the river are massive - easily 100m long I'd say, and to see them using the huge locks was very interesting. You can get right up close to the operation as well.

Today we move on to Pronten on the Austrian border


----------



## patp

Shopping this morning. Got a £10.50 voucher from Sainsburys to spend as long as I spend £70 which will not be difficult I suspect  Then we might take a run out to Southwold as we haven't been there for years and it keeps getting recommended.


----------



## raynipper

My wife has a thing about Southwold as her parents met up there, got married nearby, both their ashes have been cast in the sea there. She has some pebbles off the beach.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

We are off there next month for a few days


----------



## patp

Ah that is lovely, Ray. We have been before but it was a long time ago. It is, apparently, much visited by celebrities.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm taking the van to be looked at today, I have a problem with the step, it's sagging at one side.


----------



## JanHank

I´m not sentimental.

At last I have started the weed killing, I need selective now to go over the grass.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are now on the German/Austrian border around 1km from Austria in the foothills of the Alps. Yesterdays run was extended by the amount of roadworks we encountered en route however we still git here by 2.30ish.

I nearly had a heart attack yesterday as I filled up on the German autobahn and it was 2.479€ a litre! I assumed that it would be cheaper than Austria plus stupidly I didn't do my research! 

I wanted a decent amount of fuel in the tank ready for today as we are heading through Austria on hilly B roads and I didn't want to be searching for somewhere especially given the size of our MH.

It is noticeably cooler here and is currently a very fresh 7 degrees!


----------



## patp

Hope you packed your woollies Graham 

Carpenters are back today to finish off their work on the actual bungalow. They just have to fit a loft hatch in the hall. We will, however, see them again when the roof trusses go up on the garage. That can't happen until the structural engineer completes the drawing so that we can either buy a lintel or get one made to his specification.
Early afternoon I have a podiatrist appointment. I heard yesterday that our dental practice has gone private. Rumour has it that three dentist have left the practice so they are not expecting a huge rush of private patients. I must look into joining Denplan or similar. I asked my favourite dentist about it a while ago when I saw the writing on the wall and he said not to bother  I think that you have a dental assessment and then they put you on a plan that fits with your needs. High maintenance teeth need a more expensive plan I presume? My dentist says I am "boring" which I take as a compliment


----------



## GMJ

I am stoically keeping to my shorts and T shirts Pat


----------



## raynipper

All this week have breakfasted on lovely great fresh blackberries. I'm sure they are very good for me and the digestive system.!

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> All this week have breakfasted on lovely great fresh blackberries. I'm sure they are very good for me and the digestive system.!
> 
> Ray.


Which bit of you are they good for, common speak up man don´t be shy.


----------



## raynipper

Losing weight 'regularly'.!

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Oh dear that would give me the pip 😚


----------



## patp

As I pushed granddaughter up the road to the centre of the village she kept saying "I try one". I, eventually, cottoned on that she wanted to stop and pick a blackberry


----------



## GMJ

I had temporarily forgotten how drop dead gorgeous and beautiful Austria is, not having been here for 3 years. The air is so pure and clean and fresh!


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> I had temporarily forgotten how drop dead gorgeous and beautiful Austria is, nt having been here for 3 years. The air is so pure and clean and fresh!


You’re not in a farming area then 😁


----------



## raynipper

I'm just watching 30 or 40 swallows lining up on the power lines in front of our house. Every now and then one will swoop into the open door, do a tour of the lounge and swoop out again. I guess the babies in the car port will be fledging soon.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> You’re not in a farming area then 😁


Interesting you say that Jan. We were sat in the MH yesterday evening and around 8pm a smell appeared! Mrs GMJ said "Was that you??!!". 

Cheers....

...it turned out that the field behind us had just had muck spreading done and my god it honked!


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> It is noticeably cooler here and is currently a very fresh 7 degrees!





GMJ said:


> I am stoically keeping to my shorts and T shirts Pat


Wow, that's quite a change!! I doubt the shorts will last long Graham!


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Oh ye of little faith! The shorts will be staying as we head out of the Alps today and into Italy where it is 25 degrees at the moment.  

We had a lovely run to the middle of Austria yesterday going through the Fern Pass to get to our current site. It is so very green, peaceful and fresh. I sat outside yesterday afternoon as it was nicely warm. We ate in the on site restaurant for tea which was a first for us on this trip as we seldom eat out in the evening these days. A heavy thunder storm came through after we had got back but only lasted 30 mins or so.

Today we head through the Brenner Pass and into Italy to Lake Calceranica.


----------



## patp

Dog training this afternoon.


----------



## raynipper

After all the rain last night the main water but filled to the brim and then split at a seam and emptied itself all over the gravel. So chasing around to get a replacement large enough to still get under the down pipe flap.

I'm sure I could repair the old one with fibreglass but when full again a half ton of water distorts the plastic again.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We had a game of two halves for our drive down to Lake Caldonazzo yesterday. The drive through the Brenner Pass was awesomely awesome but then the Italian motorways added 1.5 hours to our journey due to constant traffic jams! Officially we shouldn't be going on the road up through Brenner as it is signed a max 3500kg and my sat nav was going haywire as a result. We saw trucks over that weight and a bus too, so I guess it's not a weight issue per se but rather to stop lorries etc using the route.

When we got to site we needed some fresh air and some refreshment so had a walk around part of the lake and stopped for an ice cream for Mrs GMJ and a beer for me!

We are off to our main destination site today on Lake Iseo where we will stay for 2 weeks.


----------



## JanHank

Haven‘t you missed me 🫤?
I will not forget my 78th even if I live to be 100.
On Wednesday I received a WhatsApp from Astrid ( Astrid & Lars that were here from Cuxhaven at Christmas)
“Will you be awake at midnight on Friday” me “ Why?” Astrid “ Because we want to be the first to say happy birthday”

Me “Oh no, you can call me earlier, I’ m not a birthday person you know that”

No phone call early, I was in bed when the phone rang at one minute to midnight and I jus5 let it ring.

12.45 am the door bell rings Motley goes potty I look out and see a woman carrying a big cake and the man a box, you can guess who it was.
The cake was my favourite, Mohn Küchen / poppy seed cake, and in the box, with what you see in the photo below in it. At Christmas I accidentally broke the original glass and they took away the rest to have the new glass made, this was the first opportunity since to give it to me.

Yesterday was therefor a lovely day, I missed the party Inis had, her birthday is the same day, but it was more important to spend the time with these two crazy people 😁.
In the late afternoon, a WhatsApp call from Barry, his guitar and a rendition of happy birthday from his Motorhome on the Isle of Aran 😂
This morning we will have a walk across the cycle - pedestrian bridge to Poland and also see what the river looks like, hopefully by now all the dead fish have been cleared.
Thank you, I know you all would have wished me a happy birthday, well I certainly had a memorable one.


----------



## patp

Happy Birthday Jan!

We are off to Windsor to pick up a large pair of oak driveway gates advertised on FB marketplace. We have been looking for quite a while. Of course it is me that will be driving - and towing Mark the farmer's trailer eeek! I am a bit nervous but Chris will be with me to offer advice and sort out any reversing issues that I might encounter.


----------



## raynipper

You don't think The Queen will miss then when she comes back home?
But they would make a nice Birthday Present for someone.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

Happy B'day Jan.


----------



## jiwawa

Happy birthday Jan! Glad it was unforgettable!


----------



## patp

Ray, from what I hear of the Royal Family she probably would miss them!

We made it back and I didn't side swipe anyone with the trailer  Gates are extremely heavy so we will need the front bucket of the tractor to lift them off the trailer. There was an extremely  fit young man there to help us load them but they would not let me take him home


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We made it to site at 1.30 yesterday and by 2.30 I was having a swim in the lake! 

We are now at our main site for 2 weeks and we have a lakeside pitch (see photo below which the view from or pitch). The town is called Marone on Lake Iseo. We stayed here before back in 2019 and liked it so much, we have returned. 

Today's plan is to wander into town and have cappuccino; then do some food shopping at the supermarket; then basically laze around for the rest of the day and probably have at least a couple of dips in the lake!


----------



## JanHank

‘My visitors leave mid morning, we will miss them as we have had such a lovely time, they are both dog lovers and Lars plays new games with Motley who gets very excited and barks more than usual.
Yesterday we walked over the new foot and cycle bridge into Poland , being Sunday there were a lot of people doing the same. Our river is absolutely dead, no fish, the dead ones have all been cleared, not one duck, swan or goose to be seen, but a few meters away from the river there is a lake where water lilies were a few weeks ago, the green leaves are still there and quite a few little ducks swimming there, so hopefully the poison whatever it is hasn’t seeped through. I wonder, do the birds and animal smell that the water is dangerous ?


----------



## patp

Who knows Jan? Must be something like that mustn't it? Survival instincts are the strongest of all.

Nothing much on for us today. I managed to tow the trailer ok there and back yesterday  Was an eye opener when we got there. Quite a posh area but inside the property was like a gypsy site but cleaner and tidier. Lovely people who keep ponies  and a couple of goats. The young chap showed Chris his tractor while I had a pony fix. Will need the tractor front bucket lift to unload the doors at some point. Have no idea how we are going to fit them! The reason for the sale is that they took too long to open with the electric gate opener! They were Chris's idea but not sure how successful they are going to be.


----------



## Glandwr

JanHank said:


> ‘My visitors leave mid morning, we will miss them as we have had such a lovely time, they are both dog lovers and Lars plays new games with Motley who gets very excited and barks more than usual.
> Yesterday we walked over the new foot and cycle bridge into Poland , being Sunday there were a lot of people doing the same. Our river is absolutely dead, no fish, the dead ones have all been cleared, not one duck, swan or goose to be seen, but a few meters away from the river there is a lake where water lilies were a few weeks ago, the green leaves are still there and quite a few little ducks swimming there, so hopefully the poison whatever it is hasn’t seeped through. I wonder, do the birds and animal smell that the water is dangerous ?


Huge sympathy for you and all who live near the river Jan. There is a real eerie, sad feeling when you know that wildlife has died on such a large scale.

I've lived twice through serious foot and mouth out breaks when the world went silent and don't want to again.


----------



## jiwawa

I 0arked down by Dunfanaghy harbour n had coffee with my daughter before heading for home. Glorious run till reaching Belfast - grey n miserable!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a pretty blissful day yesterday. We wandered up into town for a cappuccino (or two) and then did some food shopping in the hectic supermarket. After lunch we had a swim and then sat outside reading and doing some people watching. We had a very leisurely BBQ for tea with some kir vin plonk as an accompaniment and didn't sit indoors until 8.00pm!

It was still nicely warm by evening time and 24 degrees by bedtime, so the windows were all left open and the fan deployed.

All in all very lazy and relaxing day and do you know what? I think we'll do the same again today


----------



## JanHank

I think that’s what you should do at your age when on holiday G, 😁 you are mostly busy when you’re at home.

I have two jobs that must be done asap, weed killing and cleaning windows now the land work in the near fields is done, next will be the maize, but that’s a month away and hopefully not cause as much dust. IT says at 4pm today it will be cloudy with no wind so that seems a good time to spray.
I bought one of each weed killer in Poland yesterday, the same bottles we’ve always had ( I took the empties to show him) 35€ the two 1 Liter in each.
Diesel in Poland yesterday was 1.69€ ltr.


----------



## raynipper

Yep mee too, weeds and cleaning windows but hardly seems worth is as we are to get more rain next few days.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I took the car for it's MOT this morning and it's failed dismally, not even 6 years old yet and only 52K miles, all suspension track rod ends and ball joints, bushes both sides at the back, but worst of all is it failed the emissions test too.


----------



## erneboy

Thanks for that photo Jean. The west of Ireland is just splendid and all the better if there happens to be some sun. It's almost 15 years since we went in that direction.


----------



## JanHank

Must book my 13 year old Forrester in for MOT.

I have been Both clever and stupid all in 5 minutes, I am preparing to start the weed killing and noticed the tow bar on the tank was wobbly, found the right spanner, tipped the tank up and tightened it as much as my strength allows. 👍 
Filled tank to 70 litres, half way through tipping in the bottle of selective, oh dear, with the weight in the tank the tyres need air, I hadn't thought to check that before the weight went in, anyway another clever bit, found the battery operated pump which I have never used or seen being used, but that went really well, fix to tyre valves, plug into the back of the mower, switch on and off it goes, I have no idea how much I am supposed to put in so as soon as they looked OK stopped the pump. Unfortunately it is still a bit too windy, but its not blowing a gale, hopefully it will soon be OK to get going I don´t want to leave the 70 Litres sitting there until tomorrow.


----------



## patp

Blimey Kev! Must have been a Friday car as they used to say.

Hope it all worked out Jan.

Got a call to say that Chris could have his Cardioversion on the16th. He first has to go for a pre op appointment at 9.30 tomorrow. Hardly any major appointments in September and his Cardioversion clashes with a horticultural course I have treated myself to. I have to be there at 9.30 and it is about fifteen minutes from the hospital but he does not have to be there until 11.30. We will look into the bus timetable for him so that I can pick him up after his procedure. I finish at 4.30 and he has to have a short general anaesthetic meaning they will want to keep him for a while so it might all work out!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Is he on blood thinners because of the stroke risk Pat?


----------



## jiwawa

Hope that goes well for Chris Pat.


----------



## patp

Thanks Jean.

Yes he is on blood thinners Kev. Not Warfarin but a new one that is much more stable so no need for constant testing. He has regular bloods done and they are due on Thursday. One long round of medical appointments atm. Not complaining mind as we are consider ourselves fortunate to get the treatment that we do.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Thanks Jean.
> 
> Yes he is on blood thinners Kev. Not Warfarin but a new one that is much more stable so no need for constant testing. He has regular bloods done and they are due on Thursday. One long round of medical appointments atm. Not complaining mind as we are consider ourselves fortunate to get the treatment that we do.


Hans was started on Warfarin, thank goodness that didn't last long before he was given Pradaxa


----------



## raynipper

Great when your actually in the system Pat. My next treatments are :-

9th.Sept. 12.30 Dermo Doc extra biopsy.
27th.Sept. 08.00 PET scan CHU at Caen.
3rd.Nov. 10.20 Echocardiagraph scan Valognes.
6th.Dec. 16.15 MRI scan Pasteur Cherbourg.

So I feel happy with the service.
Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> 9th.Sept. 12.30 Dermo Doc extra biopsy.
> 27th.Sept. 08.00 PET scan CHU at Caen.
> 3rd.Nov. 10.20 Echocardiagraph scan Valognes.
> 6th.Dec. 16.15 MRI scan Pasteur Cherbourg.


That sounds as if the excellent service is due, in part, to having centres of excellence. Our Minister for Health here in NI is keen for the same kind of set-up but of course each community wants to hold on to their own local services even if these are less safe as the specialists can't be spread around enough.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jean. Normally I can ring round and get an appointment at the hospital of my choice but this time the Dermo Doc speeded up things because of our going to Portugal.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We had another lazy day: cappuccinos in town; food shopping; a swim; and then reading. It was a hotter day than the day before and as such it was over 25 degrees when we went to bed last night. It didn't help during the night when we had some rain so I had to lower all the roof windows!

The plan for today was to get the bikes out and have a ride down to the next town...but we'll see how Mrs GMJ is when she gets up to see whether that is a go-er or not.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I took the car for it's MOT this morning and it's failed dismally, not even 6 years old yet and only 52K miles, all suspension track rod ends and ball joints, bushes both sides at the back, but worst of all is it failed the emissions test too.


Out of interest Kev, can I ask what car it is?


----------



## bilbaoman

GMJ said:


> Out of interest Kev, can I ask what car it is?


Obviously not one fitted with a emissions cheating chip


----------



## raynipper

Yes Kev. Our 20 year old Golf with 190K kms only had it's suspension joints renewed last year and so far keeps passing the emissions test.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Off to hospital for pre op check.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Out of interest Kev, can I ask what car it is?


66 plate Fiesta 1.5 Diesel.


----------



## bilbaoman

leaving today for a few weeks in the Picos de Europa and Galicia first stop less than 100 kilometres to see the elephants at Cabarceno parque near Santander


----------



## jiwawa

bilbaoman said:


> leaving today for a few weeks in the Picos de Europa and Galicia first stop less than 100 kilometres to see the elephants at Cabarceno parque near Santander


Why don't you start a thread on your trip Bilbaoman (sorry, don't know your name, after all these years!) 

I'll be heading that way in a couple of weeks and would be interested in your stops. I've been to Cabarceno a couple of times, tho only saw the elephants etc from the boundary wall. 

It's also where I feared being devoured by a mountain lion... tho it turned out to be one of those massive sheepdogs who resented me walking anywhere near his area! I probably confused him by talking to him in English, hoping he wouldn't take a bite out of my leg!


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We are alive...just! 

Last night at 11.20 the most violent thunderstorms I have ever encountered hit us and lasted for over an hour. I say "storms" as the sky was almost permanently lit by lightening with numerous storms circling around the mountains/lake, with never more than a second or two between flashes. The thunder claps were real MH shakers in their intensity. Howling wind and torrential rain left the campsite that I could see looking looking like another lake! I had to put my coat on and stand outside for most of it to check all our stuff was OK. The wind out canopy was out and thankfully held firm however our blue screens (Lillypad Leisure jobbies) were both ripped out and our chairs and table and bikes were in a tangled wet mess.

I'll check to see what damage - if any - has been done, when it gets light. There is still a storm near as its spotting with rain now and thunder is rumbling.

Aside from that yesterday was a good day. We managed a bike ride down the lake side to the next town: flat and a shared space so a good way of Mrs GMJ to get back into cycling after a short break from it.

Plan for today: sort out our stuff and then wander into town. Mrs GMJ had her monthly injection yesterday and after a disturbed nights sleep I suspect that she'll be a bit worse for wear today.


----------



## raynipper

Yep, it follows you G. I think these storms have been doing the rounds as we had them 2 nights ago and our son in Turkey had em before.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

As she is usually not too good the day after G is it wise to go anywhere today?
Very unnerving for your wife I would think Graham, was there no prior warning, such as the campsite management telling you the storm was on it’s way so baton down and make everything safe. I had a WhatsApp message from Roger yesterday evening, he’s a few hundred miles South from me, telling me the storm was heading this way and expect it this evening so make sure everything is safe, I will put my garden chairs inside this morning.


----------



## GMJ

Its a level 10 min walk and the lure of a couple of cappuccino's will give her some steel I suspect!  

Sometimes she is fine with it and others not...so we'll have to see how the land lies. She could inject herself yesterday but I have to do it sometimes.

Yes no warning given and there were half a dozen of us outside our units at gone midnight checking everything was OK, so I'm guessing no-one got the message.


----------



## JanHank

Do you check the forecast online Graham? Sometimes mine is wrong, because the actual place the reading is for is 20 odd km. South from me. but its never completely wrong. Maybe today the storm will be here and not in that particular village, We will find out this evening 😁

wetter.com is the one I use.


----------



## GMJ

Yes I do but where we are it is so localised I'm guessing its difficult to predict accurately.

It's blowing a hoolie out there now with thunder again


----------



## baldlygo

There are websites and apps which help predict storms - e.g. Blitzortung.org - Live Lightning Map


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> There are websites and apps which help predict storms - e.g. Blitzortung.org - Live Lightning Map


That is very interesting Paul, looks like a storm to my east, north, south and west hope they don’t have a party when they meat in the middle 😫

I‘m still waiting for the light rain, took Motley on our round early just in case, cloudy, but no rain yet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We got the car back yesterday, £300 lighter thanks Bradford council, all suspension related,


----------



## raynipper

It's their 'calming' measures Kev.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

I'm confined to barracks again today with a flu-like cold after our family weekend. Son tested positive for covid on Tuesday. My 2 tests so far have been negative.


----------



## raynipper

Oh not again Jean. Your a devil for punishment. Just hope Prue doesn't come back from UK with any bugs as she has been 'mixing' with family.

Ray.


----------



## Drew

baldlygo said:


> There are websites and apps which help predict storms - e.g. Blitzortung.org - Live Lightning Map


My favourite: Ventusky - Weather Forecast Maps Well worth a play.


----------



## raynipper

Looks like that's principally for wind Drew.


----------



## Drew

No Ray, it does everything, as I said have a play with it, wind, rain, snow, storms, temperature - everything.


----------



## Drew




----------



## GMJ

It does look good Drew - cheers


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had further storms for the first part of yesterday morning but by 9.30am they had relented. Mrs GMJ was feeling poorly after her meds the day before so I nipped down to the supermarket on my own to get some bits. The rest of the morning was taken up by cleaning up our stuff; drying out; and sewing our blue screens which had had most of their elastic ties ripped out by the wind!. In the afternoon I had a swim and sat outside reading as it got nicely warm again.

If Mrs GMJ is up to it we plan on taking the train to Brescia today. There is a railway station in the town here and it's about a 40min ride to Brescia.


----------



## raynipper

Finally off to the big biopsy. But it's the results that will be the turning point.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Finally off to the big biopsy. But it's the results that will be the turning point.
> 
> Ray.


Good luck Raymondo


----------



## JanHank

✊ 🤞 crossed fingers or as they say here “Daumen halten”. hold thumb for you Ray.

If there’s no rain I would like to start cleaning the windows outside, but as rain is forecast I’ll start inside first and give the Karcher type window cleaner another try.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> ✊ 🤞 crossed fingers or as they say here “Daumen halten”. hold thumb for you Ray.
> 
> If there’s no rain I would like to start cleaning the windows outside, but as rain is forecast I’ll start inside first and give the Karcher type window cleaner another try.


Just a tip on the Karcher that works for me Jan. After each downward stroke with it, wipe the blade with some kitchen roll. It stops any streaks.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Just a tip on the Karcher that works for me Jan. After each downward stroke with it, wipe the blade with some kitchen roll. It stops any streaks.


Thanks G. I was right about Mrs G. yesterday then, is she feeling OK today ?


----------



## GMJ

Yes feeling better now ta. Her injection only knocks her about for 24 hours or so. We'll stay at base today and not go to Brescia as it looks like rain is forecast there all day. If it relents here we'll have a bike ride and I'll cook a paella later I think.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Finally off to the big biopsy. But it's the results that will be the turning point.
> 
> Ray.


Good luck with that Ray. I don't think you have to wait long for your results? 

I'm still testing negative, tho I am considerably better than the last couple of days. Maybe it *is* just a bad cold from the kids being back at school. I took the 4yr old in the MH for a 3-3.5hr trip n although we always wear masks in the car I thought with the MH being a lot airier, and it being a long journey, I wouldn't. Should have worn one myself tho!


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Jean. All done and sent off to the labs. Just have to wait now. But the Doc was positive and unless something disastrous turns up we are still planning on heading for Portugal mid Dec.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning 

We had a major thunderstorm here yesterday morning but by around 10.00am the weather had broken and it got sunny and warm again by midday. The heat built up during the day so much so that we had another storm - albeit not so severe - at midnight last night/this morning. None of the forecasts suggested that any more storms were due, so I was outside just before midnight winding in our canopy and stowing our stuff as I heard the storm approach. 

Yesterday was spent cleaning up and repairing our blue screens before we went for a walk into town and tried a new cafe for a coffee. In the afternoon we sat and read outside.

Not sure what today will bring yet. We have postponed our trip into Brescia until Monday and tend to keep local on weekends in order to avoid crowds.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

A much quieter night last night and the various forecasts now point to nice weather again (no storms) for the foreseeable.

Yesterday we had another lazy day. We wandered up into town for a cappuccino and to pick up some provisions as I made a paella for tea. The rest of the day was spent reading (Mrs GMJ) and watching cricket (me).

Today we plan a bike ride out providing Mrs GMJ is up to it. She has been fighting a relapse for a few weeks now and her left leg is numb plus she has somehow twisted her right knee too!


----------



## patp

We went to a village event, in the local church, for local Ukraine refugees yesterday. We caught up with some villagers that we do not see on our morning and afternoon dog walks so that was nice. 
There is another village event, a craft and food fair, today in the village hall so will probably pop in there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz managed to break in half the EHU cover yesterday getting to the bins, I'm trying the van on the other side of the drive as it's a bit more level so hopefully the fridge will work before we go away in future, and I can use the Hab door too. I've just been out and superglued it back together, it's a complete unit to change it so it'll do on van that age.


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> She has been fighting a relapse for a few weeks now and her left leg is numb plus she has somehow twisted her right knee too!


Sorry to hear that Graham - but you're a hard taskmaster if you expect her to cycle with those debilities!


----------



## GMJ

jiwawa said:


> Sorry to hear that Graham - but you're a hard taskmaster if you expect her to cycle with those debilities!


With respect Jean I don't "expect" her to do anything. She can make her own mind up perfectly well enough!


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We had our bike ride out yesterday morning...which Mrs GMJ wanted to do, as she is capable of knowing her own body and making her own mind up! It was quite busy out it being a Sunday but this a country that is very tolerant of cyclists and there were hundreds of folks out cycling. Back at base we went for a coffee with our next door neighbours: a British couple from Poole. Lovely people they are too. There have been very few Brits here this week, maybe 3 units max at any one time.

Today we plan on getting the train to Brescia...with the usual caveats regarding how Mrs GMJ feels when she gets up.


----------



## JanHank

I am hoping it won’t rain today to allow the grass to dry enough to cut this afternoon and if I still have the energy after that spread the liquid fertilise.


----------



## patp

Not much on today. 
The weather looks good so we might make the most of it and take a run out somewhere.


----------



## raynipper

For anyone in France next weekend it's "The Journées du patrimoine (heritage days)" are when thousands of France's historic buildings, cultural centres and museums throw open their doors - many of them free of charge. 

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> With respect Jean I don't "expect" her to do anything. She can make her own mind up perfectly well enough!


That was a joke Graham! Sorry I forgot the emojis 😔

I'm out for the 1st time in a week - feel as if I've been released from prison! Tho it was useful as it gave me an excuse for sitting on the sofa for hours watching the farewells to the old and the institution of the new. 

Having a spot of lunch in the company of Samson and Goliath.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We took the train to Brescia yesterday: a 50 minute trip costing 8.40€ each for a return. To get to the Old Town it is then a one stop Metro ride. The Old Town area is a very pleasant place to be: several churches and piazza's as well as a castle to walk to. We didn't manage the castle on this visit as there are only so many metres in the legs!

After a very pleasant lunch we got back to base mid afternoon and in time for a dip in the lake.

Today is going to be a housekeeping day: give the MH a good clean; change the bed; do some food shopping. Then this afternoon we'll sit out and read and have a dip in the lake.


----------



## JanHank

Car goes for MOT pre check this morning ready for the Dekra man to do the TÜV / MOT tomorrow. It will be the first time Gordon hasn’t looked after one our cars since we have lived here, because within a few days of my accident on the first of June, his workshop burnt down. He is in the middle of building a new one.

No gardening today, just inspection.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We're off to Leeds this morning Liz is to have a x-ray of her knees, she's in need of new ones.


I have never seen the point of a pre MOT it's a waste of money if it has problems it'll fail, a pre MOT only guesses at what might fail so you could be spending money with no need.


----------



## JanHank

I don’t ask for it, I just ask for an appointment for the TÜV and this is the drill, we have only paid extra if something needed to be put right for it to pass.


----------



## patp

Not much on. Might take a run out to the coast or somewhere. Chris does get a bit stir crazy. Still waiting for the Structural Engineer to sort our garage lintel out  Sod's law means it will start raining as soon as it is in place 

Thomas the cat has, I am sure, arthritis. He sits a bit squiffy and is not keen on being picked up. He is fifteen so it is to be expected. Cats are very good at hiding pain. I phoned the vet in the vain hope that they might take pity on me and let me have some pain relief for him, without an appointment, but no I will have to take him in. He weighs a ton and when he fights against going in the basket he is in big danger of winning! So, I am trying to do some desensitisation around the basket. It has been in "his" room for some time. I am putting his food in its doorway for a few days then I will put some just inside and then a bit further and see if that helps him accept it a bit more. Wish me luck!


----------



## jiwawa

I've come up to Letterkenny ready for an 8am appointment for hab n cab. 

Beautiful drive in the sunshine. Coming thro the Sperrins I thought, if this was France I'd be going Wow! But I've seen it so often I take it for granted now.


----------



## JanHank

I have lived here for 17 years Jean I never take my view for granted, every day is different, the sky is only boring when its all blue, but there’s always something different out there, could be the wind blowing the trees or tall weeds, a deer or two or some other animal, never take a view for granted.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We had a stay at base day yesterday only venturing out after cleaning the MH and changing the bedding, for a few provisions from the supermarket. In the afternoon we had a dip in the lake and sat outside reading. Around mid afternoon a British chap came over for a chat as he was a fellow we had met when at Benicassim in February. Him and his wife were on the same row as us there and were in a caravan (they now have a motorhome). Small world and what a coincidence that we would be on the same site at the same time in Italy!

Plan for today: another lazy day ...we might venture out tomorrow and do something


----------



## patp

We took ourselves off to Winterton on Sea yesterday. It is the place that makes the news a lot because of coastal erosion. It has lost a significant chunk of land since our last visit. The sand dunes there are perfect for dog walking. There used to be a permanent cafe but that has gone now in favour of some of those bullet silver caravans converted to a tea shop and little restaurant. We had a lovely pulled pork dish. Hope they stay there. at least they can be moved if the sea takes another chunk of land. Not motorhome friendly there as the car park bans them


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Do you mean Airstream Pat?


----------



## JanHank

I believe they are one of the same Silver Bullet made by airstream.


----------



## jiwawa

I'm at Donaghey's and yes indeed, they are closing at Christmas 😔 How very sad. The big problem was lack of stock. Someone who ordered something like last March and was due to take delivery this month has just been told that it will be another year... 

They're looking after their staff tho and all the workshop boys have been grabbed, which is good. Such a shame to see a family business go down like that. 

Apparently some MHs were finished on the production line apart from the polyplastic windows. They sat for a year or more. They involve the use of a byproduct of aviation fuel..... and of course, with no planes flying during covid, there were no byproducts.


----------



## JanHank

My car is at the garage for the MOT, I had a phone call an hour ago asking me if I had a spare key, `No, it was with Gordon when he had a fire and so got burnt, why do you ask?´ `because we can´t put our hands on it at the moment´ Hopefully by now they have found it, but it has reminded me I must get another key.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We had a particularly lazy day yesterday, staying at base apart from our morning wander into town for coffee. It was overcast all day so cooler than of late. 

Today the hope (rather than expectation) is that we can cycle down to the next town and then get the ferry across to the island of Monte Isola.. Monte Isola is one of the largest lake islands in Europe and when there, we plan to have a cycle along its coast from the ferry stop to another pretty village. It's all flat and not too far for Mrs GMJ. Should be a bit of an adventure if Mrs GMJ is up for it (usual caveats apply).


----------



## JanHank

I phoned the garage late yesterday to see if I had a new TÜV and they still didn’t have the car key, I go this morning to pick up a loan car.


----------



## raynipper

It's probably in one of their overall pockets thats now in the wash Jan 

Ray.


----------



## patp

Got a bit of a shock when we, at last, managed to get an electricity bill out of Octopus. It is the first since we managed to get the meter fitted back in December. Over a thousand pounds! They have, of course, not taken all the energy that the solar panels produce into account. I feel another battle coming on! So tired of dealing with these utilities. First Anglian Water, then Openreach and now this 

Off for a reflexology session today. I am sleeping better which is quite something given all that is going on.

Jan, they need a sniffer dog at the garage!


----------



## GMJ

It took 6 months for BG to send our first bill this year as well Pat, after our other supplier went into administration. Luckily being away from home for so long, the bill wasn't exorbitant and we only managed to use an average 4.7Kwh of 'lecky a day over those 6 months!


----------



## patp

I am more worried about the fact that they seem to have not accounted for all the solar panels  I am imagining conversations around "well we did not know" etc. With the summer we have had our bills should all be covered or much reduced.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Could your dog do this?










Watch this before buying Belgian Malinois







youtube.com


----------



## JanHank

I don´t think many dogs could, in fact I should think that one is pretty unique.
Mind you with the right trainer I bet Motley could do a mini version. 
The Flying Sheltie


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> It's probably in one of their overall pockets thats now in the wash Jan
> Ray.


The Key is in Berlin  I didn't understand how it got there, but I have a loan car until they sort it out and get the TÜV done.
Goes like the clappers. Bora Bora, wasn't that a war film when the Japanese bombed Pearl Harbour?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Close but no cigar it was Tora Tora Tora











Tora! Tora! Tora! (1970) - IMDb


Tora! Tora! Tora!: Directed by Richard Fleischer, Kinji Fukasaku, Toshio Masuda, Akira Kurosawa. With Martin Balsam, Sô Yamamura, Jason Robards, Joseph Cotten. The story of the 1941 Japanese air raid on Pearl Harbor, and the series of preceding American blunders that aggravated its effectiveness.




www.imdb.com


----------



## JanHank

One for trying 😁. There is a film called Bora Bora though. Must see if I can find it, maybe I can learn something.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Different type of bombing


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bora Bora (1968) Full Movie Online Video - Film1k


Bora Bora (1968) full movie online in English, Watch Bora Bora (1968) Ugo Liberatore movie stream online without downloading or registration.




www.film1k.com


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Right! we're off for a couple of weeks ish, Wales looks like it might be ok, suck it and see as ever.


----------



## JanHank

Good health, weather, scenery and have fun.


----------



## patp

We won't tell Graham that you waited until he had left the country


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just arrived in Chester City centre, traffic was horrendous, we stopped a mway services for a Costa, well named, £4.60 each, sorry but that is never going to happen.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Costa, well named, £4.60 each


How much?!?! I got one in Ireland yesterday €3.25 or £2.83.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think 3ven that is too much water milk and a few beans.


----------



## GMJ

We always take a flask with us on our driving travels and then just use the services for parking or maybe I'll use the toilet there too...

Anyway, morning all.

We had a cracking day out yesterday. We cycled down to the next town then took the ferry over to Monte Isola island. after fortifying ourselves with a coffee (significantly less than Costa!!) , we then cycled down one side of the island to another , larger village. It was only 2.8km and flat so easy going. We had a bimble around there and stopped for a cold drink whilst we contemplated lunch. The café brought so many tapas out though, that we skipped lunch as we were replete!

We got back to base by 2.00pm and then had a cooling dip in the lake to recover.

The plan for today is to stay close to base. We'll wander up into the local town and get some provisions and build our stocks up as we only have a couple more days here.


----------



## patp

Off on my gardening course today. Feeling a bit nervous. Gonna miss my afternoon nap


----------



## JanHank

When I see all these cups of coffee you people spend your money on I realise why I can keep my house so warm all winter without worrying 😁.

As is often the way, I have no idea what I will do today, but there is sure to be something.


----------



## raynipper

Just awaiting the arrival back from UK of my wife after three weeks. Just spent two days cleaning, scrubbing, polishing, weeding, mowing, raking, etc. etc. so the place is ***** and span.
But by the time she (we) unload the packed car into the lounge/kitchen it will look like we have been vandalised and I wonder why I bother.

Ray.

p.s. ha ha seems we can't have sp1ck now.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Just awaiting the arrival back from UK of my wife after three weeks. Just spent two days cleaning, scrubbing, polishing, weeding, mowing, raking, etc. etc. so the place is *** and span.
> But by the time she (we) unload the packed car into the lounge/kitchen it will look like we have been vandalised and I wonder why I bother.
> 
> Ray.
> 
> *p.s. ha ha seems we can't have sp1ck now.*


Who'd have thunk it?!

https://www.vocabulary.com/dictionary/*****
_*noun
(ethnic slur) offensive term for persons of Latin American descent *_

NB To see the link you'd have to replace the *** with the word in question!!


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Just awaiting the arrival back from UK of my wife after three weeks. Just spent two days cleaning, scrubbing, polishing, weeding, mowing, raking, etc. etc. so the place is *** and span.
> But by the time she (we) unload the packed car into the lounge/kitchen it will look like we have been vandalised and I wonder why I bother.
> 
> Ray.
> 
> p.s. ha ha seems we can't have sp1ck now.


Are you sure you wrote *****, its got the same amount of letters. 😁. How silly, its starred mine as well, what does it mean to the Americans. I know Fanny to the Canadians means your bum ???


----------



## raynipper

I give up.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I have just reported my post and asked why?


----------



## raynipper

Maybe I should have spelt it "spi ck" see if that works.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Thinking about it, I think I have heard it used as a derogatory word before so perhaps I can see why as it's racist.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Thinking about it, I think I have heard it used as a derogatory word before so perhaps I can see why as it's racist.


Correct, but as we are not Americans and nobody would think it racist ?
How silly, it is even stared from the Wiki link
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/****


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

W og is another, but it also means to steal.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I think *3*ven that is too much water milk and a few beans.


Oi you, I thought you always checked your posts before pressing the button


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Like you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I decided to give those wheeled things a go, I found a good make on ebay for £16, the seat is useful but pushing it is a pain, still day one so I'll give it chance.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I decided to give those wheeled things a go, I found a good make on ebay for £16, the seat is useful but pushing it is a pain, still day one so I'll give it chance.


Pushing, you don´t have to push, just put your hands on the handles and walk, (don´t press down on them) make sure the handles are the correct height for you. Or are you putting shopping in the basket, assuming there is a basket, but even then you don´t need to push on a flat pavement to road, if you´re using it on grass or gravel thats different of course, a bit of effort has to go into getting it over the bumps. My first one was a bit like a Trabant, but the new ones are both Ferrari's Good luck with the trial, I´m sure you will be able to sell it for what you paid for it at least.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Semantics.


----------



## raynipper

Is that sexual activity then Kev.?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Is that sexual activity then Kev.?
> 
> Ray.


I have absolutely no idea what he means Ray, never heard the word before in my life and even reading what the dick-shun-harry says is no help.

The branch of linguistics and logic concerned with meaning. The two main areas are logical semantics, concerned with matters such* assense* and reference and presupposition and implication, and lexical semantics, concerned with the analysis of word meanings and relations between them.

Even looks as if my dick-shu-harry has either spelt a word wrong or used the wrong word.


----------



## raynipper

Play on words Jan. Let's quickly move on.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Is that sexual activity then Kev.?
> 
> Ray.


The way I do it yes.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Just spent two days cleaning, scrubbing, polishing, weeding, mowing, raking, etc. etc. so the place is *** and span.


😂😂😂 Glad Prue's put the fear of God in you Ray!!


----------



## GMJ

Morning

I have been awake since 2.30 as we have had - and are still having as I write this - the most powerful electrical storms. Lightening, thunder and rain for bloody hours now. I had to nip out at around 3.30am to get our stuff secure as the bikes had fallen over and their cover was flapping away. It's going to be a long day...

As such I doubt that we'll do much today...and it's our last full day here as well.

Update at 7.06: the thunder storms appear to have moved away as the noise is quite distant now and the rain has stopped. Is it too early for bed yet?


----------



## patp

Sorry to hear that Graham  Afternoon nap needed methinks?

I should go dog training this afternoon but might give it a miss. Had a full on day at the Practical Horticulture course yesterday and Georgia is due to go for her operation on Thursday so that will be the end of her training for a while. Will see how I feel later.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Morning
> 
> I have been awake since 2.30 as we have had - and are still having as I write this - the most powerful electrical storms. Lightening, thunder and rain for bloody hours now. I had to nip out at around 3.30am to get our stuff secure as the bikes had fallen over and their cover was flapping away. It's going to be a long day...
> 
> As such I doubt that we'll do much today...and it's our last full day here as well.
> 
> Update at 7.06: the thunder storms appear to have moved away as the noise is quite distant now and the rain has stopped. Is it too early for bed yet?


Where are you Graham, I did ask somewhere else I think. Found it 😁 I’ve been imagining you somewhere where your not🤨.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks Pat. I'll not sleep tonight then though...

The thunder has rumbled away so time to start drying everything out...


----------



## raynipper

Don't want to worry you G but 10 people have been swept away in the floods in Italy.

Ray.


----------



## baldlygo

A day playing and watching petanque.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Don't want to worry you G but 10 people have been swept away in the floods in Italy.
> 
> Ray.


Yes we saw that Ray. Thankfully for us, it is much further south. Bad news though.

Morning

The storms we had had throughout early Saturday morning abated by around 7.00am although they did threaten again around late morning. Fortunately I was able to get all our stuff dried and stowed away. The temperature was noticeably cooler as a result of the storms..around 10 degrees cooler I'd say and the forecast suggests that this new level is in for some time now, so it looks as if we chose our weeks wisely despite the storms.

We had a visit from a bloke we met here in 2019 yesterday morning. At that time, he was working here temporarily whilst his normal place of work had to close due to fire. I have kept in touch with him via messages and WhatsApp since, so it was good to catch up. He was just back from a 3 week cycling tour to see his daughters in Rome and Parma. I worked it out and he rode around 1400Km on his holiday  

Today we move up to a site near the French border in the Aosta Valley near Mt Blanc, for 1 night prior to going through the Petite St Bernard Pass tomorrow.


----------



## GMJ

baldlygo said:


> A day playing and watching petanque.
> 
> View attachment 98598


With Clint Eastwood by the looks of that shadow


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> A day playing and watching petanque.
> 
> View attachment 98598


what's the difference between that and boules, not that I know either of the games. Grass could do with a bit of water me thinks.
Love the photo.


----------



## baldlygo

JanHank said:


> what's the difference between that and boules, not that I know either of the games. Grass could do with a bit of water me thinks.
> Love the photo.


Mr Google can help answer that question  - The difference between boules, bocce and petanque explained - Go Nature Trip


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We left site at around 9.45 yesterday but not before the 2 German couples who we had been conversing with whilst we were there insisted on having some photos taken. Addresses and email addresses were duly exchanged and invites to visit them; and then the chaps helped to see us out of our pitch. Lovely people.

We spent last night at a site with a view of Mont Blanc. We are up in The Alps near a town called Morgex in western Italy. Today we drive the Petit St Bernard Pass which is a lovely drive. Last time we did it in 2019 just as we crossed into France we were stopped by 2 French gendarmes who wanted to have a look around inside the MH and wanted to check our paperwork. It was all very polite but slightly strange. We couldn't work out what they were looking for!


----------



## patp

It is a regular occurrence as you enter France on leaving Andorra. Perhaps they were lost?

Will probably watch the funeral on TV today.


----------



## raynipper

They were checking on the export of Merguez G.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I’ll be doing what Pat says she probably will.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> They were checking on the export of Merguez G.
> 
> Ray.


I shall be filling the freezer up when we get to Chalons en Champagne Ray as there is a Carrefour near the site...


----------



## GMJ

Morning

What a simply stunning drive we had yesterday. Despite doing it before, it never fails to impress. We took the Italian SS26 up through The Alps and through the Pettit St Bernard Pass...at one stage the altimeter in the sat nav showed us touching 2200m above sea level. The weather was very amenable too as it was a bright and sunny day although quite nippy at the top at 6 degrees and with some wind. I still have my shorts on but did dig out a fleece to put on over my T-shirt!

Today we'll hot a supermarket which is just 200m from our site in Bourg Saint Maurice and then we start to head up country towards Bourg en Bresse.


----------



## patp

Not much on but might go and look at a sound bar for the new tv and a new vacuum cleaner. I need to book Thomas the cat in to the vet as I am sure he has arthritis. Cats (and dogs) are very good at hiding pain


----------



## raynipper

I'm no expert on 'Sound-Bars' Pat but they are beginning to look like many other 5 min winders. I say this as two friends bought from Amazon and next week went back plus we see them all the time at boots recently.

Ray.


----------



## patp

The thing is, Ray, that these new TV's are so "slim" that the sound comes out tinny. We had an older style sound thingy with the old tv that was shaped like a dvd player with separate speakers wired to it. Of course they will not transfer to the new tv


----------



## raynipper

That might be so Pat but modern TV also have infinite audio adjustments within them. Apart from the usual 'wide', 'cinema', 'deep', etc. I have now after some time and playing with the menus got the sound on our new TV to my liking, sadly my wife now often asks for the volume to be increased and she has perfect hearing.

Yes I have had to buy a couple of adaptors to still be able to use the old DVD/VHS player via a scart output and a HDMI switch/splitter to accommodate extra equipment. 

Ray.


----------



## patp

But surely the tiny little speakers cannot compete with much larger external ones? My problem is that I have to keep increasing the volume and my hearing has been judged as fine from tests.


----------



## Relyat

I bought a sound bar a few years ago after endless adjustment of the TV internal speakers. They are inadequate and badly placed, solely to make the TV look pretty, nothing to do with sound quality.
Since having the sound bar I have no more problems hearing what is said on some of the more muffled dia_logue. _


----------



## raynipper

Maybe modern TVs are great for the deaf?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

We have always had external speakers, in the UK Hans built them into the wall, we I still have the same speakers connected first to an amplifier, not sure if we had an amplifier in England everything was so cleverly connected to the wall speakers including the radio cassette recorder. When I go to Heike´s they have a big TV and I hate the sound because its coming direct from the TV.


----------



## patp

Sounds like you are right Ray!


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Sounds like you are right Ray!


Don´t misunderstand me Pat, Hans still couldn't understand the speakers in the last few years after he got really hard of hearing, the only thing that really helped were blue tooth headphones.
I do not understand what the idea is with this new horse whispering in films and series, a good example was shown to me in two Netflix series, one was Top Boy when Nicholas Pinnock played the part of Leon when he spoke quite plainly with his normal voice and then he played Aaron Wallace in For Life with an American horse whisper voice accent when I had a job to understand at times, but put the sub titles on and they say something different to what the actor is saying and I find that most annoying.


----------



## patp

I hate those programmes with a passion! I suppose they would say they are creating an atmosphere but it is flippin' annoying. '


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We had a straight forward run up country yesterday from Bourg St Maurice to up near Bourg en Bresse. Fuel was 1.749 € per litre at the start of the day and then we saw it at 1.642 € at the end of the day at some motorway services. That's the cheapest we have seen it all holiday and as it was on the motorway I thought they must have the wrong price up!

The site we are currently on is only 16€ per night with the ACSI card, for a fully serviced, hard standing pitch with 16A EHU. Bargain!!

Anyway we move up to Chalons en Champagne today for a 2 nights stop.


----------



## patp

Last day of dog walks for a while as Georgia goes in for her knee op tomorrow. She will only be allowed ten minute toilet breaks from her cage rest for quite a while. We are, probably, going to try to get our electric bikes out from under the waterproof covers so that I can maintain some sort of exercise. Not sure if Chris will be able to ride his. They will need some tlc including tyre pumping. Chris is searching for a compressor to use for that job. We have lost the one on the Amorok since we sold it. Might be a case of Pat Power


----------



## raynipper

You must have some powerful 'puff' Pat.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Be fare Ray she did say Power not Puff.🥶

I told you I collected the car on Monday with new MOT, just about to put the certificate in the folder and checked the Km. with the last MOT in 2000 , in two years the Forrester has only travelled 3,361 km. thats only 1,680 km a year, it used to be a lot more than that before we had the Navajo of course, when we would take several day trips in the car as well as towing the caravan for holidays. It did cross my mind to get a caravan to tide me over until the van is back in action, but the thought of the work that goes with it didn't appeal.


----------



## patp

Just been notified that Chris has got his Blue Badge  He was never called for a physical assessment.


----------



## GMJ

Common sense prevails Pat.  

Neither Mrs GMJ nor her dad had to undergo that either which was/is a blessed relief.


----------



## erneboy

Hoped to be fitting a second leisure battery. Not entirely simple as the first is under the driver's seat and the second has to be under a bench seat in the back. All done, wires pulled through, sheathed and tidy. Tray for new battery made and fitted including straps to secure battery, and the damned courier who was supposed to delivery the battery yesterday still hasn't shown up. MRW useless sods, almost always a day or two late coming here. I assume it's because we are a little bit out of the way.


----------



## JanHank

I hope you weren't planning to go away in it tomorrow Alan.

I have just checked on my Amazon and on the UK Tesco site for the price of a 720gr, Branston Pickle small chunks, goodness knows how long I have mine, but I have almost finished it and occasionally get a yearning for it.
Amazon.de 11.50€ Tesco UK £2.75. I think I will have to keep yearning when this jar runs out.


----------



## GMJ

It's good to have you posting on practical MH stuff Alan. Your input is always welcome


----------



## JanHank

Alan´s been posting on practical stuff since I joined the forum in 2015, he has given me many tricks and tips.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> Alan´s been posting on practical stuff since I joined the forum in 2015, he has given me many tricks and tips.


Of that I have no doubt Jan. My message was in relation to Alan getting back on the road and dealing with some of the day to day stuff again.


----------



## erneboy

Thank you Jan.

My battery just came. Put it in and secured it, all good. In the morning I need to replace the driver's swivel seat and we're good to go. Not that we are going anywhere this week as far as I know. Had the van two weeks and been away twice for two nights. Very much enjoying it. I'm happy using our cars for local journeys but for long trips I wanted a van, it takes the urgency out of any trip and we can make break of it.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

A long driving day for us yesterday as we did just over 300Km on motorways. The fuel price disparity is pretty amazing in France on the motorways. We saw a high of €1.999 however we also saw €1.602...which was the cheapest we have seen it anywhere on our trip. 

We are currently on a site in Chalons en Champagne where again it is €16 for a fully serviced pitch. We stayed here 3 years ago and it was virtually empty but over the course of yesterday afternoon/evening it filled up to capacity.

We are planning on getting the bus into the town centre today to have a look around.


----------



## JanHank

Is this the right thread 

I'd better paste what I said on the weather thread before I tell you what I have discovered I must do today.
Can’t make up my mind, it’s either make bread, take the car for a ride, clean the car, try to tidy the shed or the workshop, maybe none of that,
I can do whatever I fancy, or nothing, what a life eh. 😁

As soon as the grass is dry I must cut it, so bread this morning grass after that.


----------



## jiwawa

Will be landing in Bilbao in a few hrs - woohoo!


----------



## JanHank

4 loaves of bread cooked using White and Spelt flour which is called Dinkel flour here.
one plain, 1 with sunflower seeds, 1 with onion and one with caraway. 
I have just eaten a crust of the onion bread with blue cheese, very yummy.
Now off out to finish cutting the grass, it is super out there, I have cut some already, no coat, no hat just a short sleeved top and jeans,


----------



## JanHank

I was absolutely knackered when I came in from cutting the rest of the grass because I also walked along the bottom of the the garden pulling out the big dead weeds, my back was killing me when I came in. After a sit down I feel a lot better now and it´s time for Motleys walk.


----------



## raynipper

Or an aperitif

Ray.


----------



## patp

Georgia is in the referral vet practice in Fakenham. The operation went well. On first exam he didn't think her luxating patella was too bad but when he opened her up it was a bit worse than he thought. The groove has been deepened and the ligaments and tendons tightened up. There is a pin and wire left in to keep it tight. She has to stay in overnight  The symptoms were not very obvious just a hop every now and then. So glad I spotted it and took action when I did  I am on my garden course tomorrow so I cannot go and collect her until about 5.30. She would be on cage rest at home so she might as well be on cage rest with them. We were supposed to go to Kent tomorrow but postponed until Saturday now.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We had a pleasant trip into Chalons en Champagne yesterday. The bus stop is just outside the campsite entrance and it only cost €1.20 each to get into town (and the same back). What a difference to the UK where it cost us £6 return for each of us to go from Charmouth to Lyme Regis...which is a shorter journey!!

Chalons is a pleasant enough town for a day's visit. We took in a huge church, the war memorial and the cathedral before having a very nice lunch indeed; sat outside as the weather was warm and sunny.

Today we move up nearer to the tunnel to Licques as it's our last day in France before travelling back to Blighty tomorrow..


----------



## JanHank

Remind me how many weeks has this trip been Graham?


----------



## GMJ

4 and a bit weeks on this one Jan.


----------



## patp

Off to my gardening course this morning and then to pick up Georgia from the vet. Not looking forward to trying to convince her to "rest".


----------



## Relyat

I too am at the vet today. 
Hoping that I'm told Darcy can exercise.


----------



## erneboy

Techno frustration awaits me today. 

I have now spent several hours trying to pair a phone with my Pioneer radio head unit so as to see navigation on it. 

It's hard to conceive of a car radio/navigator that is designed and sold as fully connectable but which in reality is so difficult to connect that I've spent hours on end reading manuals and articles and watching youtube videos and still can't get it to mirror any of our phones.

I'm kind of in awe of how they can get away with fitting this. 

Last week I used a similar device in a VW hire car. It connected automatically and was flawless in operating my phone, navigator, audible books and music. Truly excellent when working, so I am determined to sort it out.

It can also have a reversing camera connected but Carthago saved 20€ or 30€ and didn't fit one during the build.


----------



## Relyat

Penny pinching by the manufacturer.


----------



## raynipper

Just had to replace a brake light bulb in the Golf. It's bad enough trying to gain access to the front light bulbs but the R/H rear light cluster needs a very slim contortionist to touch the bulb let alone grasp it to twist and remove. 
I have earnt a rest now.

Ray.


----------



## Relyat

Relyat said:


> I too am at the vet today.
> Hoping that I'm told Darcy can exercise.


Hopes dashed, another week at home. 
On the bright side, her paw is healing well.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Another lengthy drive yesterday to get to our overnight stop near Licques. We are now less than an hour from Calais and have our crossing booked for 11.20. I just need to fill up before we get to the tunnel so hopefully there is somewhere en-route. 

Tonight we are staying in Cirencester but won't be seeing our lad as he is playing rugby this afternoon on Gloucester.

it started raining here at about 3.00pm yesterday and hasn't stopped since! Luckily we are on a reinforced pitch so no danger of getting stuck! Another ACSI special at €19 for the night: pitch with 16A EHU; water next to pitch and a site restaurant too.


----------



## JanHank

Had a busy few hours yesterday, Hair cut in the next village 51.50€ thats the most I have ever paid the last 2 times in Bremerhaven and Katzenelnbogen it was 48€ Next time I think I will go back to my Polish girl, probably 20€ with her.
I called in to see if the Navajo had been moved into the workshop, no not yet, he was spraying the car he was working on last week, when it´s dry the Navajo will go in.
I also posted my Passport back the them because they spelt my name without the umlaut changing the sound of my name in German, so when I get the replacement it will be His Majesty's 😁 instead of Her Maj. 
Drew some money from the bank Automat, I can't remember the last time I did that, then went shopping, but the bank paid, not me.
I wrote this yesterday and this morning spotted I hadn’t pressed send. 

Who knows what today will bring.


----------



## GMJ

Have all the spare parts to repair your MH arrived Jan?


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Have all the spare parts to repair your MH arrived Jan?


They haven’t been ordered yet, he first wants to make sure exactly what he can get here first before ordering. I‘m not worried as long as it’s ready for next spring, but it would be nice to have it standing on my drive again just in case I fancy an autumn or winter drive out.


----------



## patp

Exhausting day yesterday. On my gardening course we learned double digging and I had to double dig a small plot. Then I had to drive about an hour to Fakenham to pick up Georgia who had stayed overnight with the vet. Operation went well but we will not know until they x ray the site in four weeks time. More exhaustion for the next few months while we "rest" a Working Cocker Spaniel!


----------



## JanHank

What about a bit of hide and seek in the house Pat to keep her nose in trim.


----------



## JanHank

Because I have had a busy few days this week, today I will do a bit of piddling about sorting cupboards and drawers, I have started and found scarves and gloves I had forgotten about, trouble is when we had this place built 17 years ago we had a lot of built in furniture made and I think we had so much space nothing is ever thrown away. I have even found Easter decoration, I am sure we have never used them, I think they were gifts from people.
I also have lots of clothes I keep hoping one day I may be able to get into again, time they went down to the charity bin.
Goodness knows how many pots and pans I keep and never use, I would put a table outside and tell people to help themselves, but hardly any people come down this part of our small village. The nearest recycling place is an hour away and I need a trailer. If I ask for the council to collect the stuff might be outside for a long time getting wet or blown away so what do I do with it, the shed is now getting full hoping the Poles will soon come to collect.


----------



## GMJ

Do you have eBay over there Jan? maybe job lot them for pennies?

Or better still, is there a German equivalent of Freecycle? Also some people swear by Facebook Marketplace: maybe just put them on for free and someone will be able to use them.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

For the last day of our trip, we had a long, grim day yesterday driving to Cirencester. Firstly we couldn't get on our train as they had miscalculated how much room they had so we had to be lead around to another, later, train. Then there were the expected traffic jams on the M25. Then there were signs saying that the m4 was closed at Reading so we diverted down the M3 and A30 to Basingstoke; then we headed across to Newbury before picking the M4 up again. All in all we left at 9.30am French time and arrived at site at 4.00pm UK time...so a long day especially with the hour back.

Off home today so fingers crossed the traffic is light.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Do you have eBay over there Jan? maybe job lot them for pennies?
> 
> Or better still, is there a German equivalent of Freecycle? Also some people swear by Facebook Marketplace: maybe just put them on for free and someone will be able to use them.


Your late this morning, I nearly beat you😀 Ah I just saw your on the home straight.
I‘ll make enquiries about the places you suggest Graham., thanks for the ideas.👍.
Its going to be a day of finding out today,, nothing else on the menu, but that can change of course.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Back home after a clear run yesterday. We didn't feel like cleaning the MH inside so have that to do today. Aside from that I'm off food shopping this morning plus a few other things to sort out today too.


----------



## JanHank

Off to spend some money this afternoon with the solicitor, regrettable, but a job that must be done for piece of mind. I’ll probably have to lie down to get over it this afternoon


----------



## GMJ

Forgot to add...

The heating is now on and we lit the wood burner last night! Gutted....


----------



## JanHank

still 22.3° C in here, day and night, no heating just that big hot thing up there shining in the big windows.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Nothing much planned for today. I have the mutual company I am a member of ringing at 10am to sort out the car insurance but aside from that it'll be catching up from being away stuff. Too wet to mow the lawn although today promises to be drier than yesterday.


----------



## patp

Thanks Jan. I had thought of scent work but she does everything at a million miles an hour! At the moment I am using the crate more than I like but it must be done. I could not bear to go through this again if she were to undo the operation.

Nothing planned for today. Still very tired from the weekend. We left stuff at the holiday cottage. Just shows how little concentration Chris has now. He is the master at leaving any accommodation pristine and I have come to rely on him doing just that. Daughter will go and pick it up.

The British Heart Foundation are fundraising for research into a new heart patch that will grow cells back on to a damaged heart. Have sent a donation as this would be a game changer for us and many, many others.


----------



## JanHank

I am making a big pot of something, everything chucked in, beef chunks, carrots, red pepper, onion, potatoes, there will be enough to feed me for a fortnight if I only eat that and nothing else, but of course after today the rest goes in the freezer.
Anyway, what I am telling you is I thought I was putting in a tin of chopped pizza toms, opened the tin chucked it in and thought `that looks strange,´ another look at the tin and its Pizza sauce, I had already seasoned it and added Paprika powderI do hope I haven´t spoilt it. I´ve added a tin of peeled tomatoes, if that doesn't tone it down hopefully a spoon full of cream in my dish will cool it off a bit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We got back home 4ish yesterday, had a nice few days in Wales, some of them were actually really nice, we did 622 miles door to door, approx £180 in fuel, dash reckons average MPG is 36.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We got back home 4ish yesterday, had a nice few days in Wales, some of them were actually really nice, we did 622 miles door to door, approx £180 in fuel, dash reckons average MPG is 36.


If you were on Polarsteps I could have followed you  
Looks as if you have something similar there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I tried but didn't like Polar steps, that is just what Google timeline picks up from my phone, dunno why the detail is so hit and miss.


----------



## raynipper

Just back from the PET Scan and will be having another operation at some time to dig another Melanoma out like the last one. Hopefully before Portugal. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I tried but didn't like Polar steps, that is just what Google timeline picks up from my phone, dunno why the detail is so hit and miss.


What didn´t you like about Polarsteps Puddle? Simon is using it and he puts photos of where he is staying on there.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Just back from the PET Scan and will be having another operation at some time to dig another Melanoma out like the last one. Hopefully before Portugal.
> Ray.


They are normally quick treating you aren´t they Ray? I also hope you´ll be fit for Portugal.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I couldn't find a way to delete journeys, and I didn't like that people could know your location if you hadn't turned it off, I prefer the defaults to all be OFF on any app not ON.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I didn't know you had any pets Ray


----------



## raynipper

No Kev only widows and divorcees. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Mrs GMJ is having her head sharpened this morning in Llandeilo so that's the morning sorted. Nothing else planned for today. More rain forecast all day for us so no chance of getting in the garden.


----------



## JanHank

Motley is having a blood test today to see if he is having the correct amount of hormone tablet for his thyroid, if it’s to do with lack of energy hes taking it then he is already having too much 😁.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ringing my doc this morning, I'm having a lot of knee pain, but only in bed and I need to see if there is anything other than drugs and physio they can do for my back, drugs that work are too strong for normal life and physio can't fix my back.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Ringing my doc this morning, I'm having a lot of knee pain, but only in bed and I need to see if there is anything other than drugs and physio they can do for my back, drugs that work are too strong for normal life and physio can't fix my back.


Have you ever tried acupuncture, not from someone who’s had a 6 week course, but a real acupuncturist, mind you that doesn’t come on the NHS.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It can't help me, none of the homeopathics can help with nerve damage.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes I did try we have a well established on in town, I came very close to punching him as he has a terrible attitude.


----------



## patp

I thought that is was what Acupuncture did? It blocks out the nerve pain? Perhaps try to get recommendations for another one? My dogs, and a cat, swore by it and you can't have a placebo effect in animals. Both Chris and I have had it and it has been beneficial. Ours came via a physiotherapy clinic.

We are off for our boosters later this morning. Apparently there is going to be a flu outbreak so that will be the next one.


----------



## JanHank

Snap with the animal acupuncture Pat, we saw how it helped one of our GSD‘s who had the long name nerve problem reticular myopathy or something like that. Acupuncture gave Reece an 18 months longer life.


----------



## GMJ

I had 6 weeks of acupuncture for my insomnia. It didn't help me nor my bank balance!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

there is no way on earth that acupuncture can help me, the nerve is being pinched, there is a surgery in the US but not here, but it is very dangerous.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Nothing much planned again for today. If I can I'll get out in the garden, weather permitting. If not then I'll do some trip planning I think.


----------



## patp

Trip to the vet to remove the sutures on Georgia's operation site. That will, hopefully, make her much more comfortable because she is mightily troubled by them. She hates anything that attaches itself to her. We might then be able to remove the dreaded lampshade! I then have to do some daily physio with her up until she goes back for x rays to check that all is as it should be.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

I managed to spend most of yesterday in the garden: cutting back and mowing the lawn. There is no real evidence that it has started to turn yet as the weather is still mild. Loads more work to do though, so any dry days will be taken up in the garden this month, until our next trip away.

Plan for today: Mrs GMJ has an appointment later this morning but that'll be it for being outside as it's due to be a real wet day.


----------



## patp

Off to my gardening course. It is outside all day if I remember rightly.
At some stage I need to get some wet cat food. Thomas has put on a kilo (!) since his last vet visit. Apparently the dry food, while really good for their teeth, cause them to never feel satiated and so demand food all the time. I had only been giving him the recommended amount of the special dry food but, of course, the manufacturer likes you to give more than is really necessary. At fifteen or more his teeth are less important than weight on his joints. The vet gave him some pain relief anyway. They often get spondylosis of the spine. He could have x rayed but thought he would save my money and see if pain relief would do the diagnosis for us.
Georgia had her stitches out. I am leaving the cone of shame on her until I get home tonight so that I can monitor her behaviour. She is driving me nuts with her refusal to wee from 10 *pm* until 4pm the next day when I took her to the vets. Once I put the lead on to take her outside she just thinks she should be going for a walk


----------



## JanHank

Now fancy that, what you said about wet or dry food Pat, Motley has refused dry food since June, he lost half a kg when he was I’ll in March and wasn’t putting it on again, Jürgen started him on tinned food in June and he started gaining weight slowly, when he was weighed this week he had gained 700gr. 👍. He is fussy in what he eats, doesn’t like the cheaper stuff and will only eat as much of the good stuff as his tummy can comfortably hold, enough is enough and he often leaves a couple of teaspoons full in the dish.


----------



## patp

Apparently cats, unlike dogs, will not drink enough when on completely dry food. This causes them to never feel "full". I had read that we should now be feeding a mixture of both but had not done anything about it. I have just bought a 5kg bag of, expensive, gastro intestinal food so I think I will do a mixture of dry and wet to get him to feel full. In the absence of wet cat food last night I gave him some tinned Chappie that I keep for stuffing Kong toys for Georgia. I was able to conceal his medicine in it and he still ate it 
Georgia is a gannet of the first order and will eat anything. Road kill is a particular delicacy in her book 😲


----------



## JanHank

Cats on dried food (I imagine the same goes for dogs) should drink a lot otherwise they can damage their kidneys we were told many years ago when we had a cat in England. I do get him to eat a bit of dry food now and then, like you I have half a sack full left, I make a bit of ‘gravy’ out of liver sausage and a teaspoon of hot water and Pore It over the dry stuff, h3 eats it sometimes, sometimes I have to throw it away, the crows have It.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

It duly rained all day yesterday so I did some trip planning. Nothing else planned for today either so I'll watch some rugby this afternoon on the telly I think.


----------



## patp

Well the flippin' cat vomited up the wet food  Will try again today but a teaspoon at a time.

Georgia has physio three or four times a day so I shall be doing that. Yesterday she did not wee until 5pm. I think it is because she has to squat and bend her bad knee. She is on pain relief but it is due to stop today. Might give them a ring and ask if she can stay on it. She is a bit "sensitive" bless her.

Chris has seen a job lot of 00 guage Hornby trainset stuff. All a bit neglected but if it gives him an indoor hobby that would be good. I have messaged her on FB to see if we can go and look at it tomorrow.


----------



## raynipper

I sold all my 00 gauge trains a few years ago. Had a whole drawer full of locos, rolling stock and track sitting in that drawer for 30 years. But in the end had to settle on €250 the lot.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I still have my 00 loco's up in the attic and a retirement project is to set up a layout up in my man cave. Being the youngest of 6 children and with 3 elder brothers, the stuff is 1950's vintage too. The trouble is I don't have enough time to do it. This retirement lark is a busy time!

I occasionally cast my eye over job lots on Ebay as buying new track etc is blimming expensive these days.

Weather looks fair for this morning so I'll get an hour or two in the garden today I reckon.


----------



## Drew

Like others I still have my Dublo 00 system with 3 "Namer" locos and a shunter with all the carriages and goods wagons, 

Yesterday I saw a boxed set in the Oxfam shop for £250, looking closely at it I believe some of the track was missing.


----------



## patp

They are asking £110 for this lot. Log in or sign up to view


----------



## Drew

Well worth it Pat.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Well the flippin' cat vomited up the wet food  Will try again today but a teaspoon at a time.
> 
> Georgia has physio three or four times a day so I shall be doing that. Yesterday she did not wee until 5pm. I think it is because she has to squat and bend her bad knee. She is on pain relief but it is due to stop today. Might give them a ring and ask if she can stay on it. She is a bit "sensitive" bless her.
> 
> Chris has seen a job lot of 00 guage Hornby trainset stuff. All a bit neglected but if it gives him an indoor hobby that would be good. I have messaged her on FB to see if we can go and look at it tomorrow.


I think you need to get some new animals Pat, all yours appear to be broken.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> They are asking £110 for this lot. Log in or sign up to view


Drew is right. That's a bargain right there Pat. If Chris is half competent at DIY he should be able to sort that lot out.


----------



## GMJ

When I was a lad my old man fixed a 4' x 8' piece chipboard to the wall using hinges so it could be stowed upright against the wall. He fabricated/welded some swing out arms for when the board was lowered, as well as making the legs to slot in too. Furthermore he built from scratch a 6 way controller including the aluminium box for it. He was an industrial electrician before he changed career to teach so it wasn't too hard for him to wire it all.

Since then I've had a desire to build my own layout so I have it as a future project for when I get older and perhaps we are less able to tour as much as we do. Over the years I have lost all the peripheral stuff (probably still in the attic of his second wife's house) but I kept the 7 loco's and rolling stock.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

I managed to get a couple of hours in the garden yesterday morning. I spent the whole time just cutting back shrubs/bushes. I managed to tackle 3 1/2 before I came in for lunch...with plenty more to go at on the next dry days.

Off food shopping this morning. Then I'll be reading the Sunday papers and watching the cricket on telly later.


----------



## patp

We are going to look at/get the Hornby trains. Later we are going to look at/get an air compressor. The one that came with the Amorok is no longer here so we, apparently, need to get one.


----------



## raynipper

Big lunch for 10 today as another couple have sold and will be moving back to the 'old' country near Wales. Told em not to do it but the wife wants them to be near the NHS as hubby has some health issues?

Ray.


----------



## patp

Perfectly understandable Ray. Us Brits like to moan about it but when the chips are down the NHS comes up trumps. My brother, in the States, is fond of sending me patronising emails about treatment he has had that he thinks "will not be available on the NHS" only to be told that we had it before he did! We saw him through his wife's treatment for cancer where he worried about if his insurance would cover it. Then he had to pay the excess etc. No, i am happy with the good old NHS.


----------



## GMJ

We get excellent service from the NHS and have done for many years. With Mrs GMJ's illnesses we have been no stranger to them and they have been exemplary.


----------



## GMJ

Morning 

I had a particularly slothful day yesterday after getting back from doing the food shopping for the week. Today I have a dentist appointment late morning in Llandeilo after which we'll stay in town and have a sandwich somewhere for our lunch. The weather looks to be dry again so I'll try and get some time in the garden this afternoon.


----------



## JanHank

Guten Morgen,

I’ve started my ‘get fit for next year’ plan because not only am I overweight I’m pretty muscle less. The exercise bike has been brought into action and yesterday I took out one of the bands Jürgen sent me 2 months ago from its box. I’m determined to use both every day now I can’t be tempted to sit outside or it’s too hot to do anything. I have found a good video especially for the elderly (I hate knowing I am one of them) ☹. I‘ve already reached 250 pedals which takes 5 minutes on setting 2, there’s next to no strength in my legs I found even though I walk 2 km almost every day. 
So next year if we meet you’d better not upset me, I’ll be super woman 💪 🦵😁.


----------



## patp

Well done Jan. I must do something similar now that Georgia is on the sick list. Now we have the compressor we can pump up the tyres on the electric bikes. Not sure if Chris will be able to manage much cycling but I could certainly manage to cycle into Attleborough which is only 3-4 miles away. My normal dog walks take over an hour in the morning and 3/4 of an hour in the afternoon. My only concern, with cycling, is that the standard of driving is appalling nowadays. I watch their eyes when walking down the road in a 30 limit. Not only are they speeding but they have no idea that there is a pedestrian, or two, plus a dog in the road! I am sure they will be the same with a cyclist and I will have to cycle in a 60mph limit. 😲 
I must phone the vet and check that they meant to give Georgia a 4pm appointment on Thursday because he told me she would have to be knocked out for a scan or x ray. It was a new receptionist so I am guessing she did not know. Then have to check that the hospital meant to send Chris an appointment with his bowel consultant because the last we heard was that they would be sending him for colonoscopy and/or MRI. I think this is a left over appointment from when he was on the trial.


----------



## raynipper

I find I'm kept fit fetching and carrying for Mrs. N. Seems there is always some heavy job in the garden I am told requires my attention?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I exercise 6 days a week with Sundays off...when we are at home. In fact I've just finished today's lot. I do it to lose all the weight that I put on when we are away  

I lost 6 lbs last week.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> I exercise 6 days a week with Sundays off...when we are at home. In fact I've just finished today's lot. I do it to lose all the weight that I put on when we are away
> 
> I lost 6 lbs last week.


That is not normal, you must have sweated a lot.


----------



## GMJ

I do Jan. I am a prolific sweat-er, always have been!

I put on and lose weight very easily and very quickly. Mind you I do do some heavy sessions when at home.


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> Mind you I do do some heavy sessions when at home.


TMI!!


----------



## GMJ

Morning 

I managed to get a few hours in working in the garden yesterday afternoon. Still cutting back: I've finished 6 shrubs/bushes now with plenty more to go at.

Cleaning the bungalow today first thing and then very little planned after that as it is going to hoy down all day according to the forecast. Probably do some trip planning later.


----------



## patp

We had a text reminder for a hospital appointment that we knew nothing about. Had the devils own job discovering that it was a left over from Chris's cancer appointments and that it should, along with another one in April, have been cancelled. The phone number that came with the reminder was out of action, the consultants secretary was unavailable etc etc. Managed it in the end so that someone else could benefit.
Nothing much on today. Chris is on the hunt, now, for a mini digger to do jobs around the garden. Might go and look at one or, otherwise, go out for the day. Could go to Blickling or Anglesey Abbey as they are not too far away from us. Will see.


----------



## Drew

Did you get your Hornby Box of tricks Pat?


----------



## patp

Yes we did!  Chris has been through them and found that the boxes were lined with newspaper from 1968.

Trouble is he is now looking for a full size mini digger so that will occupy his time for a while.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> full size mini digger


Isn't that an oxymoron Pat, I hope he's not going to be overdoing it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've been on tenterhooks since Saturday Liz asked me if her daughter and her BF could borrow the van for a few days so they could get away, my first (and current reaction) is no, but they just brought it back with no apparent damage, they insured it themselves as I didn't want it on our policy if they had a bump, I let him put fuel in on Saturday then let him drive it, I should have just let him take it I'd have been better not knowing what a ****e driver he was, ok you do need to get used to a vehicle but he drives a sprinter everyday so I expected some inherent skills but no chance, some people can drive and some people are allowed to drive, I had him park it on the road as I think I'd need a new clutch if he tried to park it on the drive. 

I just hope they don't ask again as I will have Liz chelping at me again.

I think anything over two tons should require a test.


----------



## patp

Ha, ha yes an oxy wotsit Kev. I felt the need to explain that it was not a toy one 😅 Of course he will over do it. Like someone else around here.

They really need to tighten up the driving test. We watch, on our daily walk. as people reverse out of driveways, do six point turns in the road and only just manage, by a whisker, not to kill us pair walking in broad daylight on the correct side of the road, Let's hope they did not enjoy the motorhoming experience.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Fortunately for us our MH is over 3500kg so neither of Mrs GMJ's 2 sons can drive it. Not that we would lend it to them anyway under any circumstances.

Nowt planned for today. It's going to rain until early afternoon but I might be able to get an hour or two in the garden later if it clears.


----------



## patp

The fridge is bare so it will be food shopping for us today.

Chris had good news yesterday that he had been awarded the higher rate of Attendance Allowance. I would like to thank everyone on here for their help with the process. Of course he would rather not need it but at least it makes life a little easier. We can now keep the cleaner on which leaves us time to attend appointments and get out for fresh air and exercise.


----------



## jiwawa

That's great news Pat, a bit less stress.


----------



## GMJ

Morning 

We are off into Carmarthen this morning as Mrs GMJ wants to do some clothes shopping. This afternoon I'll try and get in the garden if its dry. Yesterday it rained down all day so I spent the day planning our trip to Sicily for next year and managed to finish the first draft.


----------



## patp

Taking Graham's advice we might go to Anglesey Abbey, part of the National Trust, for a trip out. They, apparently, have lovely gardens that are set out in "rooms". Weather is set fair.

Last night we found a mini digger but are treading cautiously because our first contact resulted in the lady saying it was her brother's digger and he lived oop North. Her advert came from London. Just finding out if they can deliver but we will, of course, have to go and see it. All the local ones for sale are silly prices compared to those that are miles away.

Daughter wants to know our plans for Christmas, as she has to tell her work colleagues which days she will work. We didn't like our last air b&b so are trying another one this time.


----------



## JanHank

If it stays as it is now, sunny with a west wind, I will cut what grass there is later.

It‘s day 6 of my exercise plan, I’m getting into it now with this Australian chap Mike, the exercises are all modelled around the more mature 😁 people, loads of muscle strengthening stuff all done while either sitting in a chair or standing next to one, he doesn’t just show you an exercise he does them with you which I find really encouraging, I put him on full screen and it feels as if he is talking to me. Each lesson he is doing different exercises so I don’t get bored or fedup doing the same old thing every day. Although I found him the first time using a band the rest I am seeing there’s no aid only a chair.

If you are interested, open this link and you will see what I mean, there are quite a few lessons here https://www.youtube.com/hashtag/morelifehealth


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> The fridge is bare so it will be food shopping for us today.
> 
> Chris had good news yesterday that he had been awarded the higher rate of Attendance Allowance. I would like to thank everyone on here for their help with the process. Of course he would rather not need it but at least it makes life a little easier. We can now keep the cleaner on which leaves us time to attend appointments and get out for fresh air and exercise.


I got a letter from DWP yesterday telling me that they've not sorted mine out yet, I rang and told them I need more help at night now as I had started the form quite a while ago and I've deteriorated, they said amend the PDF and send it with a covering letter, the problem is I'm crap with forms and don't understand how they want it worded so I get the allowance.

Help.


----------



## patp

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I got a letter from DWP yesterday telling me that they've not sorted mine out yet, I rang and told them I need more help at night now as I had started the form quite a while ago and I've deteriorated, they said amend the PDF and send it with a covering letter, the problem is I'm crap with forms and don't understand how they want it worded so I get the allowance.
> 
> Help.


We enlisted Age Concern who sent a lovely lady to ask us questions and fill out the forms for us. She was an expert (wink wink).


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Mrs GMJ has an appointment later this morning but that's about it for any plans today. Looks like it'll be raining again from around midday too so no gardening again.


----------



## raynipper

I now have the name of the surgeon and hospital where I'm going to get operated on for the second melanoma found on the PET scan last week. Looks like it could all be done and dusted before our planned departure to Portugal. Fingers crossed. 

We were with 25 of our group for coffee wednesday and last night my wife has a very sore throat. It now transpires one of the group has just got over Covid so we are worried about contamination.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I put a 'like' on for the first bit Ray..not the covid bit!!


----------



## JanHank

Grass cutting yesterday, no idea for today.

Ray, good show and oh dear, hopefully it‘s only a sore throat from too much talking and nothing else.


----------



## GMJ

I'd like to cut mine again before we go away next but getting some decent weather is the problem at the mo: so much rain!


----------



## raynipper

Actually got the poor little Robo to do a couple of runs yesterday. Now it's looking like a 'crop circle'.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Off to my gardening course today. It is all about pruning this week.

Had a really lovely day at Anglesey Abbey yesterday. Saw a lovely painting by Munnings that the NT had been able to authenticate as his. We took Georgia with us, though they don't allow dogs even in the massive gardens . She is still in cage/car rest so it did not matter on this occasion. It was cool enough in the van for her to stay there with a couple of toilet breaks. 
Just before we went in I looked at the bar code for free entry, just to ensure I could find it at the till. Of course when we got to the till it had disappeared. No amount of searching could find it. A kind lady, eventually, let us in for free anyway. Of course Chris was embarrassed by all of this and decided that we should join the National Trust! It does make sense, I suppose, now that we don't have the van because there are plenty of places to visit and they often warrant more than one visit. We did not get to the "formal" gardens yesterday so they will merit another trip.
Accident on the way home gave us a tour of Norfolk in order to divert around it. Tested my van driving skills down the tiny lanes, with tiny bridges, of Santon Downham but we made it home unscathed.


----------



## Relyat

Another Friday, another trip to the vet, another week at home 
The paw is healing well and he's happy with it but being cautious to avoid opening the wound or re infecting it. 
A trip to Leroy Merlin later and that's my day.


----------



## raynipper

I will be trying to find out why the third door lock is malfunctioning on our old Golf.
The car has been brilliant for 20 years but now for third time a door lock has gone wrong.
First time cost me €600 with the VW agents. Second time bought a new actuator from UK and a local mobile mechanic fitted all for €100. 
Now with funds dwindling I'm attempting the repair myself.


----------



## JanHank

It is such a lovely day I´d like to go for a drive, but I have to wait in for the Plumber. I filled the boiler water on Wednesday just below the full level, yesterday morning I only had warm water, boiler had F25 error, restarted the boiler, this morning same thing F25 so as I have no idea what's wrong the expert has to come. Someone will be here today she said, doesn't know when.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Actually got the poor little Robo to do a couple of runs yesterday. Now it's looking like a 'crop circle'.
> 
> Ray.


Isn´t that grass 3 times too long for your poor little Robot.


----------



## raynipper

No, you can raise or lower the cut Jan. Actually, thats an older pic but shows just what it can do.

This was watching me all the time working on the Golf.









Ray.


----------



## Drew

*"First time cost me €600 with the VW agents. Second time bought a new actuator from UK and a local mobile mechanic fitted all for €100. 
Now with funds dwindling I'm attempting the repair myself". *

You must be down to your last million now Ray?


----------



## raynipper

Correct Drew and thats dwindling. But new lock/actuator £22 delivered. So happy with that.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I had to call the plumber this morning because my boiler had an error F25, he was here at 1.30 serviced the boiler and fixed the problem, all set for winter now.

This afternoon I have done something I haven't done since I had the first Ferrari, I have walked 2 km unaided. I can only put this down to this bloke and I can´t praise him enough for the way he has arranged all these simple exercises that I have so far done. It´s not like going to the physio and being told go home and do these exercises, you have forgotten what half of them are before you get home, he does the whole exercise with you 10 to 15 times. 
I can´t praise him enough.


https://www.youtube.com/hashtag/morelifehealth


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Got a few things on today. I have 2 dumpy bags of logs being delivered this morning that will need putting away in the wood store. 

As my new rowing machine arrived yesterday evening I'll need to put that together. I'm on my third one as the first 2 broke whilst still under warranty. I hope this one will last longer but I'm not holding out much hope. The warranty runs out in March next year so after that if it breaks I'll probably invest in a more expensive model.

As the weather looks better for today I'll then get in the garden before watching rugby on the TV later this afternoon.


----------



## JanHank

The only thing I have planned is 10 minutes or more on my bike and at least 30 minutes with my new Australia friend Mike 😁. Anything else like house work is maybe. If its a nice afternoon I’ll take Motley somewhere different for a walk, without the Ferrari 👍.


----------



## patp

How do you choose from all those exercises Jan? 

I think we may have dodged a scam. Chris saw a nice digger at a suitable price and sent them a message on FB Marketplace. The advert said it was in London but delivery was offered. A woman messaged back saying it was her brother's and to email him. The email address was to a company so I looked up the company and all looked legit. It was somewhere up North. I emailed and asked if it could be payment on delivery because it was too far to travel. Email came back saying the digger was in Plymouth at their other depot and with a long explanation of how the company worked starting with payment of the invoice and then delivery, followed by a full warranty and refund if not satisfied. He asked for a phone number (he had said he was in hospital hence the sister) having a tracheostomy. He then phoned me! Foreign accent which said that all would be fine and I was not to worry. Hmmm?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bar stewards.


----------



## patp

Persacerly


----------



## patp

Feel as though we should be going out to make the most of this lovely autumn weather but a bit cream crackered after my course yesterday. It is not physically hard but mentally tiring. We learned all about taking cuttings, types of potting compost, tools and potting up. Lovely chap doing the lecturing with an amazing resume from the horticultural world.
Might just get the ingredients for a couple of new, heart healthy, recipes and then watch the racing.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> How do you choose from all those exercises Jan?


Just going through them one by one at the moment Pat and choosing which ones to keep using by bookmarking. 
I have suggested he numbers the lessons which would make it easier for me and I´m sure everyone else.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I know what you mean, I watched a 3 part video yesterday and even though it was only spaced over three weeks the titles were all dissimilar so it took a while to find them even after putting them in time order as they were released in between other videos GRRR.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Just going through them one by one at the moment Pat and choosing which ones to keep using by bookmarking.
> I have suggested he numbers the lessons which would make it easier for me and I´m sure everyone else.


You'll be doing this next Gertrude









INSANE!


📲 Subscribe to @olympics: http://oly.ch/Subscribe #OnThisDay 50 years ago, Olga Korbut stunned the world with some absolutely mind-blowing acrobatic moves. ...




www.youtube.com


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> You'll be doing this next Gertrude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INSANE!
> 
> 
> 📲 Subscribe to @olympics: http://oly.ch/Subscribe #OnThisDay 50 years ago, Olga Korbut stunned the world with some absolutely mind-blowing acrobatic moves. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com


I have just wasted half an hour watching some more of those videos and this is where I finished


----------



## GMJ

My bloody wood hasn't turned up yet. It'd better not arrive when the rugby is on later!!


----------



## raynipper

Our single nutty neighbour over the lane has had a trailer load of wood every month for two years since she put a log burner in. I can smell the wood smoke in August when it's warm. Must cost her a fortune as it's a big old damp house.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just spent a bit of time in the van, I hard wired a 12v socket extension from my side to Lizs side so she can charge her phone/tablet without it being a trip hazard, and I hard wired in the 300 Belkin inverter in the lounge so I can plug in the electric blanket, not done much van playing for ages and I really enjoyed doing something positive, I just need to buy a couple of blade fuses, or find my stash to make them safe.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I watched a 3 pert video


Is this the same as porn Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Of course Jean, all about honey


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Our single nutty neighbour over the lane has had a trailer load of wood every month for two years since she put a log burner in. I can smell the wood smoke in August when it's warm. Must cost her a fortune as it's a big old damp house.
> 
> Ray.


Wood arrived at 2pm so was away by 2.45...just in time!!


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Off food shopping first thing then after that I'll try and catch the end of the cricket for an hour or so as we are playing Australia. This afternoon it's the Sunday papers and then rugby on the telly for me. I'm cooking the first roast dinner of the autumn/winter for us tea today...a sure sign that summer is over!

I managed to work the morning in the garden yesterday whilst waiting for or logs to be delivered. Stupidly I walked on to a cut branch and took one straight in my left eye. it was bloody painful all day yesterday and I feared the worst but fortunately it the pain seems to have abated overnight.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Wood arrived at 2pm so was away by 2.45...just in time!!


Was Mrs GMJ happy, how long did it last? oh, 45 Mins, I'd get a refund.


----------



## patp

Ouch, Graham!

There is a Vintage Show on at the Norfolk Showground so might go and take a look at that.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Was Mrs GMJ happy, how long did it last? oh, 45 Mins, I'd get a refund.


No issues in that department thanks Kev  

...and it'll last us all winter now as its been added to the rest already there from last winter. Speaking to the folks who deliver the wood they said how busy they'd been. They had been delivering all morning - and they only do it locally - and had 10 more drops to do after me. I reckon that's about £2k worth of wood they shifted just on Saturday!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> No issues in that department thanks Kev


No of course not, whatever you say G.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are off into Carmarthen this morning to meet some friends for coffee. They live in Sussex but have been down in west Wales for the weekend visiting their daughter who is in the army and based in Haverfordwest, They are off home today so we'll catch them en route. After that we'll stay in town to do some clothes shopping as it's Mrs GMJ's birthday this week and she's seen a jumper she fancies.

The weather looks to be set fair for 2 days so when we get back I'm gong to tackle the front hedge. Normally it is around 8' tall but during the year sprouts up to around 12'. I'm going to try and bring it down to around 6' if I can as its a bit of a job keeping it tidy at 8' high. It'll take a couple of sessions to do it though I reckon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Becky The Boo is a good bet G


----------



## raynipper

Saw on Simon Reves program last night thousands of tons of clothes dumped in the deserts of Chile or Argentina. Most from the UK which per capita dumps more garments than any other country in the world. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Becky The Boo is a good bet G


I see what you did there Kev. Nice one


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well spotted I wasn't sure if you'd get the reference or not.


----------



## patp

I was a bit worried about the vintage show yesterday as thought I might be bored. I was wrong. It was massive with lots of really interesting old vehicles. One was an A35 van, in immaculate condition, that had just one lady owner and she was there with it! I learned to drive in an old wreck of an A35 van  I will try, later, to post a picture of a fifth wheel towed by a massive rig. It made us smile at the thought of a site warden asking for the size of your unit only to be confronted by this massive rig that was towing it.
Not much on today. Might have a "chat" with Chris about a thread I have read on a health forum about reporting your condition to DVLA. Doctor told him he can drive based on his ability to go for the brakes. She did not question him about his ability to concentrate. He is very good at letting me drive most of the time but will, if I am not around, pop out to get something.


----------



## GMJ

I haven't been to a vintage show for years Pat. Very enjoyable experiences that I recall.


----------



## patp

It was Graham. Friendly folk and so much to see! No Hornby trains though


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Went down to the van to mess around, pulled out the slat thing which makes to big bed, sat on the edge and it fell apart, we use the singles so it's never been out, no screws in it, and only 100mm of glue at each end, this is the end you would kneel on to get into bed, so is seriously shoddy build quality even for Swift.

It has now been clamped with plenty of wood glue, I'll see if I can affect some sort of brace once it's back in one piece.


----------



## raynipper

Have you ever wondered Kev ? I have.  

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What have yo wondered Raymondo me old love?


----------



## raynipper

How come it always sems to happen to you Kev. I thought I was usually the 'victim' but somehow you manage to pip me. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Gardening again for me today as the weather is set fair. I managed an afternoon out there yesterday and cut around 75% of the front hedge back. It's now down to around 6.5 foot high from its normal 8 foot. Bloody gruelling work and I was spent by the time I knocked off at 4.30. I'll finish that today and give the lawn a mow and carry on with any more cutting back with what time I have left.


----------



## patp

We had a front hedge in the old house. It was right next to the front ditch and, therefore, a nightmare to cut on that side. One thing I was glad to see the back of when we moved out. I see the new neighbours are letting it grow taller than the four feet that we left it at. Good luck to them. Only one hedge here and that borders farmland which Mark the farmer owns so we can ask him to cut this one  No plans to plant any more.
Chris has been asked, by our surgery, to be a guinea pig for trainee GPs. He has to go in at 10.40 and be seen by them in pairs. Bit nervous as he was used by a cardiologist, once, as a guinea pig for a steady stream of attractive young women to come and lean over him to listen to his heart!


----------



## GMJ

I was hoping that a tractor went by with their hedge cutting gear on and I'd have asked them to do it. It would have taken them a couple of minus but unfortunately - sods law - not one went through all afternoon when normally we are awash with them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> How come it always sems to happen to you Kev. I thought I was usually the 'victim' but somehow you manage to pip me.
> 
> Ray.


I've not been a victim for a very long time Ray, and my luck generally is pretty good, although my Lotto muscles need firming up a bit, this feckin van has been a night mare though, I've bought them in rough condition in the past, but intentionally to make a few bob but apart from a couple of minor trim issues this van was a supposed to be perfect.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> We had a front hedge in the old house. It was right next to the front ditch and, therefore, a nightmare to cut on that side. One thing I was glad to see the back of when we moved out. I see the new neighbours are letting it grow taller than the four feet that we left it at. Good luck to them. Only one hedge here and that borders farmland which Mark the farmer owns so we can ask him to cut this one  No plans to plant any more.
> Chris has been asked, by our surgery, to be a guinea pig for trainee GPs. He has to go in at 10.40 and be seen by them in pairs. Bit nervous as he was used by a cardiologist, once, as a guinea pig for a steady stream of attractive young women to come and lean over him to listen to his heart!


I hate it when they do that.


----------



## raynipper

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I've not been a victim for a very long time Ray, and my luck generally is pretty good, although my Lotto muscles need firming up a bit, this feckin van has been a night mare though, I've bought them in rough condition in the past, but intentionally to make a few bob but apart from a couple of minor trim issues this van was a supposed to be perfect.


Ha ha, after the bed slats breaking and all the doctor and driveway problems, I was beginning to have sympathy Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Ha ha, after the bed slats breaking and all the doctor and driveway problems, I was beginning to have sympathy Kev.
> 
> Ray.


It's funny how you can read what others post and get a the wrong idea about thing in forums  

No bed slats broke at all, this is just the end piece the slats are fine.

I'm not alone in having a crap Doctors surgery, I'm still her, they haven't broken me just pissed me of with their ineptitude and zero lack of care.

I don't have a drive problem, I have a Liz problem, she chose this house and it has lovely views, sadly to get long views it helps if you're high up which can mean living on a hill, this house didn't have a drive so one had to be dug out of the hillside, Lizs house so she had the main say, I would have had a longer drive but it would have meant more work, which as it happened would not have cost any more, and the garage could have been bigger the parking for car and van would have been flat, and there would have been no horrible uneven steps to carry heavy bags of shopping up, but this isn't my house.


----------



## raynipper

OK. No sympathy then.
Might have to give you a list of my woe's.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> ...
> 
> I'm not alone in having a crap Doctors surgery, *I'm still her*, they haven't broken me just pissed me of with their ineptitude and zero lack of care.
> 
> ...


Changing your personal pronoun? Something you want to tell us Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> OK. No sympathy then.
> Might have to give you a list of my woe's.
> 
> Ray.


Aw, We all need sympathy, some more than others wink wink.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Changing your personal pronoun? Something you want to tell us Kev?



Well yes!! but not on here, someone might be watching and it'll look bad for you showing an interest in such things.

Just sayin like.


----------



## JanHank

Have to be up, dressed out and back before 10 this morning, at least 2 men will be here to cover the windows ready for the cold weather.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

I'm having a day off from gardening today after spending the whole day out there yesterday. I finished off cutting back the front hedge plus cut back a load of hazels out the back and mowed the lawns too.

There's cricket on the TV all morning so I'll be tuning in t that. Got some more batch coking to do this afternoon then.


----------



## raynipper

Still warm here.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Morning
> 
> I'm having a day off from gardening today after spending the whole day out there yesterday. I finished off cutting back the front hedge plus cut back a load of hazels out the back and mowed the lawns too.
> 
> There's cricket on the TV all morning so I'll be tuning in t that. Got some more batch coking to do this afternoon then.


Got some more batch co*?*king to do this afternoon then.


----------



## patp

Cover the windows Jan? What is that of which you speak?

I cooked a new recipe, yesterday (I hate cooking), from the British Heart Foundation. It was a bit of a faff with lots of vegetable ingredients but, with the odd tweak, will be very nice. It was based on white fish with prawns, leeks, mushrooms, peas, with a herby cream cheese and grated cauliflower and carrot topping. No salt and very low fat!

Nothing much on today might clean my bike as Chris has gone to the effort of pumping up the tyres and charging the battery. Oh, and, email the CEO at Octopus Energy about the very poor service we are getting from them.


----------



## JanHank

One of these not this colour though.










And 5 different sizes of these in brown


----------



## patp

Ooh. Very nice! I stayed with my German penfriend many years ago and they had the second type on all their windows. Coming from a freezing cold council house I found it stifling in my room but was too terrified to touch them


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Ooh. Very nice! I stayed with my German penfriend many years ago and they had the second type on all their windows. Coming from a freezing cold council house I found it stifling in my room but was too terrified to touch them


And you didn´t ask how to use them I suppose.


----------



## patp

Middle of the night - I was sixteen - spoke no German


----------



## JanHank

2 are in place another 3 to go and the awning.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> Got some more batch co*?*king to do this afternoon then.


Dontcha just love a typo! Cooking Jan.  

I have a big batch of curry going as we speak: chicken with black pepper and ginger...our absolute favourite. I did a big batch of Beef Madras last week so we'll have 4 of each in the freezer for upcoming trips in the MH.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are off to Swansea today to the hospital. It's a very short notice thing as Mrs GMJ has been fighting a relapse for around 7 weeks now and reported it yesterday so the neuro team called her in today for some tests. Fingers crossed all is OK.


----------



## JanHank

Sorry to hear that Graham and hope she finds an answer today.

My workmen arriving at 8 o’clock, but they can get on without me, there are 3 of them so I don’t need to hold the ladder.


----------



## raynipper

Just right for a rainy day. It's the group cinema monthly outing and lunch at local restaurant. Not bad for a 3 course with wine €13 and cinema with drinks after €4.50.

Chez Maryvonne de Hauteville-sur-Mer Map (lacarte.menu)

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Sorry if its a silly question but are you fluent in French Ray? Enough to follow the film?


----------



## raynipper

No not really G. We get by but these films are Original English with French subtitles. But with my poor hearing I try to position myself under the large speakers at the back but still end up half reading the French subs.
Our group are half and half French/English.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

I was watching a few minifilms in the military museum yesterday - in semi-muted Portuguese with an English spoken translation on top. I found it really quite difficult - the translator had a very soft voice, an American accent and poor diction. Add to that, I have to look away when the original narrator is on screen cos his mouth movements don't match the translator's voice so I can't 'hear' either of them! Then I miss the bits where they pan out to show the scenery. Relaxing it wasn't!


----------



## JanHank

Hopefully one of you French speakers can tell me what is used for spelling French words when there is no accent on letters, e.g. the German umlaut on the ä ö or ü. the alternative is ae oe and ue . is there alternative for French spelling?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Morning
> 
> Got some more batch coking to do this afternoon then.


I use google and speak the word Gerty, and it does all that for you then copy and paste.


Example déjà vu


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I use google and speak the word Gerty, and it does all that for you then copy and paste.
> Example déjà vu


 Thank you dear one, but that's not what Gerty meant, maybe if you read this thread of mine you will understand why I ask if there is an alternative.









I wonder if you. find this as amazing as I do.


I returned my passport to have the spelling of my name changed as the umlaut had been missed off the o. Today the same passport was returned with a letter that included these 2 paragraphs I had sent a letter with my passport which included my phone number and email address, my email...




www.motorhomefacts.com


----------



## JanHank

My workmen come back in the morning to connect the shutters to the electricity and all is done. The awning over the back window is super, although it only protects from the sun in the morning (in summer I will be able to have breakfast outside now, without the sun was too bright for me, it will feel a lot cosier under there even this time of year. Just like the awning on a motorhome.

It will be good too when I light my fire in the barrel when friends are here.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

It's Mrs GMJ's birthday today so we are off to Tenby for the day.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Thank you dear one, but that's not what Gerty meant, maybe if you read this thread of mine you will understand why I ask if there is an alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you. find this as amazing as I do.
> 
> 
> I returned my passport to have the spelling of my name changed as the umlaut had been missed off the o. Today the same passport was returned with a letter that included these 2 paragraphs I had sent a letter with my passport which included my phone number and email address, my email...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.motorhomefacts.com


I did read it yesterdaypence but after responding as ya do, it's a bit of a stupid mistake as all the odd little foreign dubris etc are on every keyboard under the ALT key and have been as far back as my old 2-386s and also in the character map too so no reason why they couldn't use them IMHO.

I suppose they are just bone idle so I would assume plain English is king with them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> My workmen come back in the morning to connect the shutters to the electricity and all is done. The awning over the back window is super, although it only protects from the sun in the morning (in summer I will be able to have breakfast outside now, without the sun was too bright for me, it will feel a lot cosier under there even this time of year. Just like the awning on a motorhome.
> 
> It will be good too when I light my fire in the barrel when friends are here.


Did I miss a post somewhere? 

Is this some new equipment you're having fitted?


----------



## JanHank

Here ya are, my new awning and keep the house warm in winter cooler in summer shutters.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Very nice


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Very nice


I am very pleased. I also liked the way they worked, tiding up after themselves. All shut up for the night now.
I won´t know when it´s daylight in the morning the house will stay dark until I lift them so I may be in bed until very late tomorrow after having to get up early for 3 days. 😁


----------



## GMJ

Jan - are you able to pull up the shutters from the inside?

Morning all

We had a very nice trip to Tenby yesterday. Its only 40 miles from where we live so we have been a few times. The weather was pleasant too. We only stayed for a couple of hours as Mrs GMJ was too fatigued for anything longer.

Today there is nothing much planned as the weather looks to be rubbish again.


----------



## raynipper

I think she said they were electric G. Possibly even with remotes.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I'm surprised that they haven't caught on over here tbh Ray. Good for security as well as sun shade.


----------



## raynipper

They are available in Portugal as a couple of apartments we looked at to rent had them.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Yes matey we have seen them all over Europe during our travels and every year we have the same discussion as to why they haven't caught on over here.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Yes matey we have seen them all over Europe during our travels and every year we have the same discussion as to why they haven't caught on over here.


Good morning, all shutters raised by a remote control on the wall inside on the window. 11° out, wet and no sun predicted all day, but hopefully I can put up with a lore temperature in for today as the sun will be out to warm things up tomorrow and next week sun Monday predicted temp. 23° c so CH definitely not needed. 
The reason they haven’t caught on over there Graham, I would say for the same reason fly screens haven’t because most windows open outwards as mine do and opening windows when the blinds are down isn’t possible, iwindows opening inwards as they usually do here the fly screens then roller shutters work with windows open. As these have been fitted on the outside of the wall I have a 5’ gap between window and shutter allowing the window to open a wee bit if I want. Usually try are fitted close to the window so opening out is impossible.
If you have manually operated shutters there is a pulley inside At the side of the window to lift them up or down, Heike has those as electric ones weren’t known when her house was built and to let hers down is fine but impossible for me to lift these days, they are far too heavy.


----------



## GMJ

Good point about the window opening. I hadn't thought about that. I think it's something we may consider on our next property as we seldom have the windows open at night and are away for long periods in the MH so would welcome the extra security


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Good point about the window opening. I hadn't thought about that. I think it's something we may consider on our next property as we seldom have the windows open at night and are away for long periods in the MH so would welcome the extra security


Next property 😳 are you moving again Graham, you’ve not been there long, what’s up with your homeland, too wet 😁?


----------



## GMJ

4 years now. Mrs GMJ is making noises about moving closer to our son in Gloucester. It'll be a few years yet though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We have them in the UK but not many houses have them fitted as it's a bit of a giveaway that no one is home, but there used to be a company in Shipley called Somfy who did domestic ones.


----------



## patp

Computer problems so won’t be around much.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We have them in the UK but not many houses have them fitted as it's a bit of a giveaway that no one is home, but there used to be a company in Shipley called Somfy who did domestic ones.


Our giveaway is the whacking great big white box not being on the driveway


----------



## raynipper

One of the benefits of having two friends put their motorhomes in our barn while we are away.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning 

Off food shopping first thing then, if the weather holds I'll wash the MH I think. Rugby on the telly later this afternoon.


----------



## raynipper

Aren't the weekends busy G. We tend to go Mondays as the French have an aversion to shopping Mondays.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

You won’t find any shops open on a Sunday in this country.


----------



## raynipper

Good God fearing lot eh?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Is it time Germany opened up its stores on Sundays? | DW | 15.04.2021


Many in Germany are familiar with the unseemly clamor to stock up on groceries before Sundays. That’s because here, Sunday is an explicitly noncommercial day. Economists are demanding a more flexible approach.




www.dw.com





There aren’t many of us (on this forum) who can’t remember shops being closed on Sundays and no Newspapers or cinemas open on Good Friday,
you’ve just got used to Sunday shopping. It was never a shopping day for me before we moved here so no skin off my nose.


----------



## raynipper

Not only Sundays but all bank holidays and wednesday afternoons.
When Sunday opening began I was very happy but soon changed my mind as it just became another commercial day with parking meters and yellow line enforcement.
Plus the traffic became worse.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Aren't the weekends busy G. We tend to go Mondays as the French have an aversion to shopping Mondays.
> 
> Ray.


No not at 10.00am when they open. I can usually get out of Aldi buy 10.10-10.15, then out of Tesco by around 10.40...so am home not too long after 11.00am.


----------



## JanHank

Half day closing, yes it was Thursdays where I lived and shops were shut at 5 pm every village had at least 1 grocery shop and you would buy fresh bread each day, I bet there wasn’t anywhere near the food waste there is today either, no best before dates on anything, you smelt, tasted and if those 2 things were OK ate it, I still do that today, often eaten stuff thats weeks or months out of date. I offered someone who bakes cakes some sliver almonds that were still in the closed pack that I won’t use because I don’t bake cakes anymore, she told me to throw them away, I tasted them, nothing wrong, so I add them to yogurt or blancmange so’s not to waste them.


----------



## GMJ

Half day was Weds in Wales...and still is in many rural communities. We also used to have 'dry' Sundays in west and north Wales.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We snuck over while you were out G


----------



## raynipper

There were and I guess still are 'dry' weekends in many US states. We had to remember to buy a few demijohns of red and white on the friday.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We snuck over while you were out G
> 
> View attachment 98918


Fortunately for us we live about 50 minutes SSE of your most southerly point on this trip!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

phew!!  

We went here for Breakfast one day, lovely building inside, old courts, breakfast was cheap, but not that good TBH








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





Then we went across the road for Coffee and Cakes, only didn't bother with the cake, shame as they make great cake, old apothecary I think.








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## GMJ

I haven't been to Dolgellau for years. I'll make a mental note to go there on our next trip up north.

I seldom eat cake but do have a passion for bara brith. Where we stopped for coffee in Tenby on Friday they didn't have any. Shame!


----------



## JanHank

Quite a variety of recipes Graham, which reminded me to remind you to get your Christmas cake ingredient in 😁


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We tried it last time around and we were not keen, We tried the Selkirk Bannock too and didn't like it, We usually try speciality stuff in the different towns around the country but we believe a lot of them are an acquired taste from the locals growing up on it.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> Quite a variety of recipes Graham, which reminded me to remind you to get your Christmas cake ingredient in 😁
> View attachment 98919
> View attachment 98920
> View attachment 98921


Thanks Jan

The one on the left is the standard variant by the looks. It has to be moister than moist and spread with thick butter, to be at its best.

We are away tomorrow for 2 weeks so Xmas cake production is pencilled in for the first week of Nov which is a week late for us. I'm sure it'll be fine though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Are you going anywhere nice? how am the wife, does she have a name? most of them do, some repeatable


----------



## GMJ

No, we only go to sh1t places Kev...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> No, we only go to sh1t places Kev...


I try to at least once a day, more if we curry up the night before


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Here's something for you G


----------



## GMJ

One of my brothers used to live in Ferryside so I know it. Not too far from where we live either.

Llansteffan on the other side is lovely.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are away today starting a 2 week trip to Cheltenham - the NEC - Suffolk - Henley. Looking forward to it.


----------



## JanHank

Shopping, Motley decided in June he wouldn’t eat dry food anymore which is a pain, tinned food is so heavy, he is also fussy which tinned food and if he doesn’t like what I give him would rather starve so I cant go to Lidl, the nearest shop 11 km away he flatly refuses to eat their food, I have to go into one of the towns to get good stuff. No idea what the rest of the day will bring, but theirs always something to fill the day.


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha I have to eat what I'm given Jan even broccoli. I'm 'told' it's good for me?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Ha ha I have to eat what I'm given Jan even broccoli. I'm 'told' it's good for me?
> Ray.


I would rather eat Broccoli especially sprouting broccoli than sprouts, Incidentally I haven’t seen sprouting broccoli over here for years.


----------



## raynipper

My wife always tries to get 'Tender stem' broccoli from UK when anyone is coming back. I still prefer sprouts.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We had a nice clear run up to Cheltenham yesterday. We got to site at around 1.10 after the normal stops en route for coffee and lunch (all on board0.

We are off to see the FiL this morning. I'll try and give his house a clean whilst Mrs GMJ distracts him! Our lad is picking us up and taking us there and then after that, Mrs GMJ wants to do some shopping in town so we'll get dropped off in the centre and get the bus back to site.


----------



## JanHank

Exciting time ahead today, flu jab and collecting my 3 month prescription. If the grass is dry, I’ll give it and the weeds a cut this afternoon.
I‘m getting into a daily exercise routine and certainly starting to feel a few muscles developing again, in my legs especially.
Just checked the forecast, looks as if grass cutting is off as rain expected this morning and early afternoon.


----------



## patp

Posting from Chris’s IPad which drives me nuts. Still waiting for laptop to be fixed. It is something to do with the cable. 
on shutters for windows over here, I wonder if they would pass out fire regs, particularly in a bungalow. We were made to fit special hinges on our windows so that large people could escape through them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Taking the van back down for the back bumper to be refitted, I just hope he's done a decent job, the paint is somewhere near the right colour and that he's reinforced it as I asked.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> Posting from Chris’s IPad which drives me nuts. Still waiting for laptop to be fixed. It is something to do with the cable.
> on shutters for windows over here, I wonder if they would pass out fire regs, particularly in a bungalow. We were made to fit special hinges on our windows so that large people could escape through them.


Is yours a new build Pat? If so the regs may/would be different for older buildings perhaps?


----------



## JanHank

Almost all new builds choose to have rollers, this is only 16 years old so hardly an old building. I don´t think they would make these things if they were not allowed or a fire hazard.






Domestic & Residential Roller Shutters For Homes UK


Fire resistant, heavy duty, wind resistant domestic roller shutters so you can be certain to find a roll up door that fits your homes needs.




www.ukrollershutters.com


----------



## patp

Not sure about retrofit but would doubt they are allowed on a new build like ours. (do keep up Graham - I have been boring you rigid with tales of our self build for several years now  ) As I say the building inspector came after our windows were fitted and told us to get the hinges changed to comply with fire regulations in the bedrooms. They make them so that they can open really, really wide for, ahem, larger people to escape if they get trapped in a bedroom. If I remember (!) I will ask the building inspector when he next visits. I would love to have them but doubt they would be allowed or, if they are allowed, it might be on rooms with another fire exit to the outside.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I am currently trying to master my new chromebook, nice bit of kit though ASUS Chromebook C523NA-EJ0178 Celeron N3350 4Gb 64Gb 15.6" FHD Chrome 4718017784795 | eBay


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I am currently trying to master my new chromebook, nice bit of kit though ASUS Chromebook C523NA-EJ0178 Celeron N3350 4Gb 64Gb 15.6" FHD Chrome 4718017784795 | eBay


I wondered why you hadn't been your usual chatty self.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Only opened it up about 4pm.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are off up to Birmingham today as we are going to the Motorhome Show tomorrow. We haven't been for about 5 years so fancied it this time just to get an idea of what's new on the market as we will probably change our MH next year. We wont be buying new, we usually go for one that it is around a year old hopefully with any niggles sorted! We are staying on the C&MC temporary campsite at the NEC for 2 nights.


----------



## patp

Podiatrist appointment today. Might try and clean my bike ready to ride it into town. Takes me about 20 minutes but I allow half an hour. I have two large paniers so that I can pick up shopping.


----------



## JanHank

It would be too far for me to ride into town, I clocked it yesterday 15 km so won be buying a push bike, I expect an electric one would help, but winters coming so, no thats not happening. Are you still on the iPad Pat?
If the grass dries, after all the rain yesterday, I must cut it today.


----------



## patp

My bike is electric . It is easy peasy but you would need it to have the battery range of course.
My laptop is restored thank goodness 
I have a cold! Not had a cold for years so feeling really sorry for myself


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pretty much sussed this Chromebook now, typing is the worsest bit as it's all one key to the left, and I have yet to discover the DELETE key, tis a little slow, but not awful, overall quite pleased with it as a replacement for the Tab A.


----------



## JanHank

A separate blue tooth keyboard might be the answer to that Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Why would I want two keyboards Gert?


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Why would I want two keyboards Gert?


Because you say you can´t find the correct key on the one you have and also they are not as awkward to use as the laptop ones are, they are much bigger than the one on the laptop and you can put it more or less where you like.
I have one on the big computer, it isn't on the desk top but in the drawer that has a shelf in it lower down that has, Much kinder on the wrists.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

All I said was the keys are one key to the left of my windows laptop, I just need to get used to it, and that I couldn't find the delete key. it doesn't have one for some reason.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've windolened all the windows inside today with the original pink stuff.


----------



## jiwawa

I'm glad that works for you Kev, I always found it made a right mess with streaking. Vinegar water for me!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Never had a problem with it, been using it since I was a kid.


----------



## GMJ

We bought one of these Karcher window cleaning vacuum jobbies when we moved to our bungalow 4 years ago. A real game changer for me as I used to hate cleaning the windows but now I can do inside and out in less than 40 mins.

Anyway, morning all.

We arrived at the NEV temporary campsite at around 12.30 yesterday after a good half hour delay on the M42 due to traffic. Its a bit of a rip off as its basically a gravel car park...and they seem to have conveniently allowed the 6m between units rule, to lapse too! 

We are off to the show this morning so must make sure my wallet is sewn into my shorts! I pre-booked a wheelchair for Mrs GMJ otherwise we'd be in and out in an hour and a half. Hopefully by using that we can get at least 4 hours in.


----------



## raynipper

We have the annual 'dinner' of the Anglo/French group today at midday!
Mainly because many of us don't want the drive home tonight in the dark so Lunch is more relaxing.
We have 40 members jammed into a small out of the way restaurant so should be cosy.








Auberge de l'Ouve · 66 Rte de Longuerac, 50360 Picauville, France


★★★★★ · Restaurant




goo.gl





Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Lets hope no-one is a Covid carrier.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Lets hope no-one is a Covid carrier.


We're all Covid carriers now are we not.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm off for Xray on my knees and hips this morning, Then Specsavers to see if they have got my glasses right, then this afto I'm off over to Cleckhuddersfax to pick up a set of stepladders.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We're all Covid carriers now are we not.


Thats news to me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Have you had any jabs???


----------



## raynipper

Just had our 5th or second booster.

Ray.


----------



## patp

My feet appointment, yesterday, was really the day before  He called me in early this morning to so all done now. Just feel such a nit wit when I muddle up appointments.
Trying to sort out our electricity with Octopus to get paid for all our solar. If I manage it be warned that the weather will turn to overcast!


----------



## patp

Should go to my gardening course today but have had an awful cold and don't really feel up to it  I have taken some Paracetemol so will see how I feel when they kick in. It is all about pruning this week. I really wanted to learn this. When another lady missed a week they tutored her separately so they might offer that to me I suppose? The course does carry a certificate if you complete it but I was never going to bother with that as I have no intention of gardening for anyone else.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We managed 4 hours at the MH Show yesterday and hiring a wheelchair was a godsend. We got around all the stands that we wanted but didnt see anything more suitable than our benchmark MH which is an Auto-trail Delaware. We need to get one with a fixed bed but having no steps to get to it, so on one level...which A-T do (hence our current MH being an 
A-T). Virtually all the others have anything up to 3 steps up to the bed.

Having completed that exercise we'll now turn our attention to MH's with decent sized drop down beds...as long as they drop down to bench seating level.

We obviously also had a look and a drool in the Morello's and Le Voyageur MH's as well. No Concorde ones at the show this time though.

Anyway off to Swaffham for the night to night.


----------



## JanHank

Swaffham, thats in Norfolk, what’s there for you. Come from Swaffham ya don‘t know naathen (has to be said in a Norfolk accent)
Nice to hear the good lady was able to stay for 4 hours.


----------



## raynipper

My wifes early stamping grounds as she is a real 'Norfolk Broad'.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> My wifes early stamping grounds as she is a real 'Norfolk Broad'.
> 
> Ray.


I didn‘t know that Ray, I lived and worked in Norwich for 10 years.


----------



## patp

They've dualled the A11 now don't you know


----------



## GMJ

The ridiculous thing at the show yesterday was that the courtesy buses dropped us off at the opposite end of all the entry points to where the wheelchair and mobility scooters had to be picked up from! It would have taken Mrs GMJ a good 20-30 mins to walk there even if she could as she didn't have her sticks with her. So I had to leave Mrs GMJ and walk all the way around there and walk back with the empty chair. When we left I had to do the opposite but tbh I left the chair at an Information Point rather than do the 15 minute round trip walk for me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We were supposed to go to Narfolk last month but Liz changed her mind, apparently, I was less than enthusiastic, I reckon it's a place to come from rather than go to.

Anyway, we watched Darcy Bussell doing a wander around last night so we might go there next time.

Specsavers and a bit of shopping today.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> The ridiculous thing at the show yesterday was that the courtesy buses dropped us off at the opposite end of all the entry points to where the wheelchair and mobility scooters had to be picked up from! It would have taken Mrs GMJ a good 20-30 mins to walk there even if she could as she didn't have her sticks with her. So I had to leave Mrs GMJ and walk all the way around there and walk back with the empty chair. When we left I had to do the opposite but tbh I left the chair at an Information Point rather than do the 15 minute round trip walk for me.


I would be contacting whomever you booked the chair with so it can be improved.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We have a very special day planned today. 

Back in my Uni days I became very good friends with a bloke I played rugby with and we have remained close friends since. Today we are driving to his parents house in Suffolk and staying overnight on their drive. His folks were like my surrogate parents when I was at Uni and we used to pop down to see them regularly. I have kept in touch with them since...and they came to my and Mrs GMJ's wedding. Anyway they (the parents) have organised a bit of a family get together so my mate and his wife plus his siblings and their partners (whom I know) will also be there. I haven't seen his younger brother for the best part of 20 years!

We'll get there sometime after 11.00 and then have a lunch booked at a pub somewhere. After this it'll be back to their place to carry on catching up. We'll overnight on their driveway which has ample space.


----------



## raynipper

Just a further note about piggy backing onto a Netflix account G.
We always seem to be the ones who get called to help everyone else. From breakdowns to tools and equipment. Tomorrow we host another farewell lunch for the 12th couple and their friends, leaving and going back to UK. There will be no one to do this for us as and when.
I repair or fix many items for others but always have to pay for our breakdowns.
We always call friends and family in UK but they NEVER call us as ours is 'free'. It's included. We always take a boot full of wine to UK as it's free in France.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I don’t share mine with anyone Ray, is it permitted to share with another country?


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jan. Our nephew in Madrid shares his with his parents in UK.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I‘ll email you later today


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Morning
> 
> We have a very special day planned today.
> 
> Back in my Uni days I became very good friends with a bloke I played rugby with and we have remained close friends since. Today we are driving to his parents house in Suffolk and staying overnight on their drive. His folks were like my surrogate parents when I was at Uni and we used to pop down to see them regularly. I have kept in touch with them since...and they came to my and Mrs GMJ's wedding. Anyway they (the parents) have organised a bit of a family get together so my mate and his wife plus his siblings and their partners (whom I know) will also be there. I haven't seen his younger brother for the best part of 20 years!
> 
> We'll get there sometime after 11.00 and then have a lunch booked at a pub somewhere. After this it'll be back to their place to carry on catching up. We'll overnight on their driveway which has ample space.


My idea of hell, but I understand most enjoy get togethers, I hope you both have a great day.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> My idea of hell, but I understand most enjoy get togethers, I hope you both have a great day.


Thanks Kev. The old man is very ill with arthritis now and he cannot move his head upright unaided. We haven't seen them for 5 years but it only seems like yesterday that we were there! It'll be good to catch up with my mate and his brother too...who I haven't seen in the flesh for at least 20 years I reckon despite us doing some Skypes over the lockdown period


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I took the van down this morning to have the rear lights looked at after the bumper repair and them acting up, the mechanic asked me to try all the lights and all were now working apart from the reversing light which had a blown bulb, he fastened all the wiring back up securely ands retested it and all working so I came home.

It's quite odd as he looked at them on Friday afternoon and had trouble getting anything to work, but finally I had brake lights and indicators so I could drive in the day light, I have a self mending van it seems.


----------



## patp

Daughter called in with granddaughter yesterday on their way to a holiday with son in law's family in Wells Next the Sea. They have all hired a large house to share for a week. Not my cup of tea. Only did it once and had to share a house with a sulking sister in law who, despite being given the best bedroom, while we had the lounge sofa bed, sulked about us wanting to go to bed at a reasonable hour!
Daughter got called for a job interview with about 48 hours notice. She explained she was on holiday but they just said "do it online". How is that going to be fair? She might come back to our house to conduct the interview if the holiday let does not have good enough wifi.
Quiet day today. Walked the dogless walk to the shop and back. Bumped into several neighbours as it is a beautiful day today


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You can pick your friends but not your relatives.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Daughter called in with granddaughter yesterday on their way to a holiday with son in law's family in *Wells Next the Sea*. They have all hired a large house to share for a week. Not my cup of tea. Only did it once and had to share a house with a sulking sister in law who, despite being given the best bedroom, while we had the lounge sofa bed, sulked about us wanting to go to bed at a reasonable hour!
> Daughter got called for a job interview with about 48 hours notice. She explained she was on holiday but they just said "do it online". How is that going to be fair? She might come back to our house to conduct the interview if the holiday let does not have good enough wifi.
> Quiet day today. Walked the dogless walk to the shop and back. Bumped into several neighbours as it is a beautiful day today


I´m sure we used to call it Wells on sea, but nothing to indicate that on the net.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We had a cracking day yesterday with my friends entourage of 13 plus a baby! After a catch up at the house with only 8 of us we met the others for lunch and then the 8 of us came back to the house and chatted for many hours until bed time! Lovely hospitable folks.

We are currently overnighting on the driveway and will probably get away early this afternoon.

One downer though, it looks as if our on board electrical problems have come back...the same problems I reported a while ago! The panel over the door says the vehicle battery has no charge (despite my being able to crank the engine and drive the MH); the 5A fuse behind the driver seat has started buzzing again; and the fridge didn't want to light on gas again! All the electrics work fine on 230v but the issues seem to be with 12v when stationary! Fingers crossed It'll work today but I think I need to get a MH electrical technician to look at it.


----------



## patp

Kev, how many people do you know that are "from" Norfolk? We do, however, have lots of people, now living in Norfolk who came "to" Norfolk. Not that we want to encourage any more!
Not doing much today. Might go for a wander around the footpaths surrounding the village later. Poor dog still on "rest".


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not a one Pat?


----------



## patp

Make an exception for you Kev  But only if you pull the drawbridge up after you!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I was confused by the question.


----------



## JanHank

Good morning, If it’s as lovely today as yesterday we‘ll go for a walk later and this afternoon I have my eyes tested because although my specs are fine for in the house I am not happy with distance, I see better without for that.
Sun is almost up, blue sky a slight mist over the fields, looks as if it will be a nice day again.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We left our friends at around 1.00pm yesterday after more chatting and being fed! It was a horrible day weather-wise and we got to Southwold at around 3.00pm. Today's plan is to walk into town provided the weather holds! It's very windy which isn't great for asthma sufferers!.


----------



## raynipper

We are recovering from a big farewell lunch. Clearing up and putting everything away again. Seems to take longer now.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Off to the referral vet's today. They will sedate and scan Georgia's patella to see how the operation is progressing. Very nervous as she is an extremely active dog and, although we have done our best to keep a lid on her enthusiasm for life, there have been times when life took over. There is an attraction near the vet in Fakenham called Pensthorpe Wildlife Park, which we have never been to, so might go there while we are in the area.

Is anyone else getting messages to say they cannot enter this site? I get one most mornings and so I usually give up. This morning I have been allowed in but am now getting an error message when I try to post a reply.


----------



## patp

It has now allowed the above post to be sent ???


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Off to the referral vet's today. They will sedate and scan Georgia's patella to see how the operation is progressing. Very nervous as she is an extremely active dog and, although we have done our best to keep a lid on her enthusiasm for life, there have been times when life took over. There is an attraction near the vet in Fakenham called Pensthorpe Wildlife Park, which we have never been to, so might go there while we are in the area.
> 
> Is anyone else getting messages to say they cannot enter this site? I get one most mornings and so I usually give up. This morning I have been allowed in but am now getting an error message when I try to post a reply.


No never Pat, I never log out though as some do, don't see the point..


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We had a walk into Southwold yesterday and what a pleasant town it is. After coffee and a mooch around the shops we walked down to the pier and also had a spot of lunch down there. Thankfully there was no rain. It was windy but sunny in the main and there were quite a few folks on the beach.

Today we'll have a look around the harbour where the site is and there is a lifeboat museum too...if its open.


----------



## raynipper

Don't go paddling G, my wifes parents ashes went in the sea there.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Bit nippy for that Ray mate


----------



## JanHank

You are no longer where the Norfolk dumplings are Graham, Southwold is Silly Suffolk where I was hatched only a lot further inland. 😂


----------



## patp

Kev, I never log out either. I wait for an update email to arrive and log in from there. I am getting "Access Denied" messages every morning now. Mostly by the afternoon, using the same method, I can log in again. Bloomin' annoying!

Lifeboat museum in Southwold is well worth a visit, Graham. Then if you go up to Wells Next the Sea you will be able to see the brand new, all singing and dancing, Duke of Edinburgh lifeboat in a brand new lifeboat station! 

I have had "Access Denied" all morning again 

Georgia was discharged from specialist care yesterday. Phew! She can now have ten minutes, lead only, exercise three times per day instead of two. She can also go to hydrotherapy sessions. 
Got our flu jabs this afternoon.


----------



## GMJ

GMJ said:


> Morning
> 
> We had a walk into Southwold yesterday and what a pleasant town it is. After coffee and a mooch around the shops we walked down to the pier and also had a spot of lunch down there. Thankfully there was no rain. It was windy but sunny in the main and there were quite a few folks on the beach.
> 
> Today we'll have a look around the harbour where the site is and there is a lifeboat museum too...if its open.


Southwold Lifeboat Museum was closed!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Kev, I never log out either. I wait for an update email to arrive and log in from there. I am getting "Access Denied" messages every morning now. Mostly by the afternoon, using the same method, I can log in again. Bloomin' annoying!
> 
> Lifeboat museum in Southwold is well worth a visit, Graham. Then if you go up to Wells Next the Sea you will be able to see the brand new, all singing and dancing, Duke of Edinburgh lifeboat in a brand new lifeboat station!
> 
> I have had "Access Denied" all morning again
> 
> Georgia was discharged from specialist care yesterday. Phew! She can now have ten minutes, lead only, exercise three times per day instead of two. She can also go to hydrotherapy sessions.
> Got our flu jabs this afternoon.


If you don't log out then you shouldn't need to log in Pat, so I think you may have missed the tick box that says remember me or something.


----------



## patp

Nope because here I am allowed access doing the exact same thing I was doing before, just clicking the offered "update" link. Been doing it that way for years.


----------



## JanHank

Don´t you bookmark sites you use all the time Pat, how do you get onto Facebook?

watch. How to bookmark your favourites


----------



## JanHank

Here´s all my bookmarks Pat, I only have to click once to get onto a site.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Nope because here I am allowed access doing the exact same thing I was doing before, just clicking the offered "update" link. Been doing it that way for years.


Ok Pat, but I think if you tick the box when you log in it'll solve the problem, unless I'm not understanding the problem correctly.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Ok Pat, but I think if you tick the box when you log in it'll solve the problem, unless I'm not understanding the problem correctly.


I assume if you´re logged in when the email arrives you just click `view discussion´ and you´re into the discussion you´re following.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We had a shorter bimble around yesterday as Mrs GMJ was tired after the day before. The Lifeboat Museum was closed so we just walked into town to get a newspaper and some sausage rolls for our lunch. 

Today we are moving down to Sutton Hoo. As its so close to where we are we plan to stop at a place called Snape Maltings en route, which is a craft/shopping/artisan/eatery place quite near Aldeburgh.


----------



## JanHank

Do you know how to pronounce those Norfolk names Graham Aldbrugh, Happisburgh, Norwich for instance 😃


----------



## raynipper

I'm sure my wife says em automatically as she still says rooff, loite, broite, etc.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Oh I see she’s put the loite arn


----------



## GMJ

I thought Aldeburgh was in Suffolk?


----------



## JanHank

Yes I told you that didn’t I 😀 it’s on the same coast line though.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> Do you know how to pronounce those Norfolk names Graham Aldbrugh, Happisburgh, Norwich for instance 😃


I should have quoted you where you say Norfolk...


----------



## raynipper

Off to see the surgeon early as new Melanoma will need excavating soon. Hopefully before we head for Portugal. But I'm in the system and this surgeon did a great job on my nose but it's all the pre and admin stuff thats gets me stressed.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Good luck Ray. I hope it goes well for you.

Morning

We moved an hour down the coast yesterday and are now staying at Sutton Hoo. As it is so close (only around an hour from Southwold) we stopped at a place called Snape Maltings yesterday which is a former granary and malthouse place which is now a collection of shops/art/crafts places etc. Very nice it was too.

Today we are going to visit Sutton Hoo which is only a 10 min walk from our campsite. We shall use our free National Trust autumn passes (which I started a thread about a few weeks ago).


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Off to see the surgeon early as new Melanoma will need excavating soon. Hopefully before we head for Portugal. But I'm in the system and this surgeon did a great job on my nose but it's all the pre and admin stuff thats gets me stressed.
> 
> Ray.


Do you have to travel far to the surgeon Ray?


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jan. I'm waiting to see the admin secretary now.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Do something nice on the way home to cheer yourself up. Hope its not a long wait.


----------



## patp

Well I am straight in this morning. I am using an email update that has been in my inbox for a few days. It may be one that I have used before which, I think, is how I got in last time. I copied the error code 7600e90f4979dd7b that I got yesterday when I was denied access, so if someone could report this post it might help?

The custom made steel lintel for the garage arrived yesterday. Lets hope we can get on, now, and finish building it so that the garden can get sorted.

Off to Naarich for the Merc van to have the reversing camera sorted under a recall. It also needs a new nox sensor so they said they could do that. Then we will ask them why the tyre pressure sensors are always relaying that something is wrong. It would be nice if they have time to talk us through the sat nav controls which are a combination of a twiddly knob and buttons  Will get a taxi into the city centre to while away some time.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> Well I am straight in this morning. I am using an email update that has been in my inbox for a few days. It may be one that I have used before which, I think, is how I got in last time. I copied the error code 7600e90f4979dd7b that I got yesterday when I was denied access, so if someone could report this post it might help?


Duly reported Pat


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> Do something nice on the way home to cheer yourself up. Hope its not a long wait.


Ha ha ha, amazing 45 mins Jan.
Told to wait in waiting room 8.30. 8.32 nurse came to get me and surgeon remembered me from my nose. Some small talk and then laid back into the chair/bed where surgeon asked if I was ready? 
Did the whole thing under a local, chatting and joking the whole time. Great hole excavating the Melanoma/tumour, stitched and dragged skin back towards incision.
All done and off to the pharmacy for meds and plasters with special stocking to keep it all together. No skin graft like last time and no more visits to hospital as all further treatment via local nurse coming to our house for next 2 weeks.

Happy bunny and packing for Portugal.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Wonderful, I didn´t think the op was today, I thought it was all the pre-op stuff, but as it was a local I don´t suppose you need all that. 
So when will you be off to Portugal ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nice one Ray, I hope you are not in too much pain and it heals nicely without bits dropping off and making a trip hazard.


----------



## raynipper

Yes I was amazed they did the opp there and then in his small theatre.
Not much pain as yet but expect aches and pains tonight.
Off to Portugal as planned 12th.Dec.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Excellent news Ray - glad to get it over n done with.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just spent 45 minutes on the phone with our council waste management dept, not for the first time, the lazy bin men don't put the bins back where they pick them up from, I have complained before and it's fin next time they collect then back to leaving them to roll down the hill or block whoevers drives.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We had a very interesting time at Sutton Hoo yesterday. We had both wanted to visit (reinforced by watching the film, *The Dig*) and it was well worth it. I had booked a mobility scooter for Mrs GMJ just in case and I'm glad I did as it probably saved her an hours walking around. For those who haven't been: there is an exhibition hall; a full size replica of the boat; a display on the ground floor of Edith Pretty's house; the mounds themselves; and also a viewing tower which gives an aerial perspective on the burial mounds. You can book a free tour and talk of the mounds but we didn't bother with that due to the length and timings.

All in all very good indeed especially as it was free under the NT's autumn offer.

Very little planned for today. I am watching the cricket this morning and then I'll nip out into Woodbridge on my bike for a newspaper later. Generally lazing about really as we had planned an extra day here in case the weather was bad.


----------



## patp

We have been to Sutton Hoo, Graham, and agree with your opinion.

Had an exhausting day, yesterday, taking the van in for some bits to be sorted. Dropped it off at just before 10am and did not have it handed over until gone 5pm! Over £500 to fit a new nox screen thingy and a new bit for the reversing camera. Learned that when the tyre pressure warning light has been addressed by adding air to the offending tyres you have to clear the "computer" screen. Well I will leave you all to think of the words I had in my head about that!

The taxi to the city centre was in a Tesla. It was the highlight of Chris's day as the driver waxed lyrical over his pride and joy. The bits I caught were that it is very responsive, cheap to run, has all these "functions" but the sat nav does not understand the Welsh accent! (Even I could have told the driver that he should have said "Norwich" Castle Mall rather than just "castle mall".) I thought that the large screen on the dash was rather distracting but he thought it was fine.

Chris has his Cardoversion today. It is where they shock the heart to try to get it into a more normal rhythm. They give it three tries while he is under a short acting anaesthetic. There is a danger of the procedure releasing a blood clot which could travel to the brain and cause a stroke  
I have a half day at my gardening course to catch up on the day I missed due to my cold.


----------



## patp

Straight into the site today so we will see if they have heeded my plea. Thanks for reporting


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We try and get a scooter for me these days, makes life much better for the pair of us, Glad the G woman wasn't in pain so much.

Off to the dentist today so I''l be in for some neegles and pinz ugh, hate the dentists these days, not been since April 21, I have a broken filling I think, not driving me daft yet, but as ever these things crop up on a Friday and I'm not going through the weekend with it.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks Kev.

I suspect we'll do it ore and more as time goes on depending on the amount of walking required or the length of the day. We had one at the NEC and that meant we could double the amount of time we spent in there. I carry a foldable travel wheelchair in the MH as well, just in case.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I looked at a wheelchair, but Liz isn't really up to it although she'd still do it but we tried it at national trust place and on the flat she's fine but on gravel or uphill it's too much for her she's in constant pain all the time but she wanted to try it, I looked at motorised ones but they can be mega dangerous on none flat surfaces if they have the shopping trolley type of front wheels, the folding scooter was the best idea, but it too had issues which is why I sold it, bad ground clearance 30mm,solid wheels didn't grip well, and gravel stopped it.


----------



## GMJ

The NT ones were off road jobbies so that was OK. The travel one takes some pushing as it only has small wheels which can be bloody dangerous on kerbs or uneven surfaces. The full size one we have wont fit in the MH garage so tends to stay at home.

I think if/when we have to go down the scooter road we'll have to get something light and stowable but also useable on rougher ground like gravel. I expect we'll pay a decent amount for that!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Size an weight is the enemy with ones you'd want to use G. the Solax one I had was fine on smooth ground and was fairly stable even with me on it pushing it's limits.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mine just in case, I got a good deal on it £600, sold it for £850, £1400 new.









Solax opening and closing from fob..mp4


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## GMJ

How heavy was that Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

27kg


----------



## GMJ

This is the one we fancy...






Di Blasi R30 UK


Di Blasi R30 automatically folding 'suitcase' mobility scooter. The Di Blasi R30 is the only auto-folding portable mobility scooter available in the UK.




www.diblasi-r30.co.uk


----------



## raynipper

A 5 min job has so far taken 5 hours. Changing a light bulb is not what it used to be.
My job today was to replace a rear indicator light. Yeah simple.
First dismantle the rear of the car and then dismantle the whole lighting unit dropping one bulb out of the cluster. Finally managed to fix and replace, rebuild and check. All rear lights working OK but now see I have one of the headlamps out. Not sure if it's a spot or dipped but on removing lamp it's good. But now can't get the damn thing back into the housing.
I can see I'm going to be busy all day on this one light. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> This is the one we fancy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Di Blasi R30 UK
> 
> 
> Di Blasi R30 automatically folding 'suitcase' mobility scooter. The Di Blasi R30 is the only auto-folding portable mobility scooter available in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.diblasi-r30.co.uk


It definitely needs to looked at but 3 wheels are inherently unstable on anything, I'm not a fan of round tubing inferior wall strength and why I went with the Sole, all square tubing and well engineered, spares are good too as they are common to other makes.


----------



## JanHank

I will be trying out may new purchase.


----------



## erneboy

How much did he cost you?


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> How much did he cost you?


He's free and I can have him just whenever I like, day or night.🤩


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just looked at it on the laptop, it didn't look much good on the phone, but it might be alright, not keen on the silly tiny wheels to drag it about when it has two big undriven wheels, front wheel drive so it might not be too bad, range is enough, but that goes down fast on rough terrain or hills as the motoer has to work harder, you need to consider charging too, David answered a few of my queries on Motorhomebuilder.

Weight is a problem for the lady in the video, she's trying to make it look light but 27kg requires two people nowadays in the working environment, bloody expensive even with the vat relief which is easy to get just say you have type 2 and you're sorted.

I remain undecided G, I'd want a ride on something less smooth than a mall, lots of walking areas are going back to cobbles, not fun at all, looks pretty but a stupid idea for old or infirm people.


----------



## GMJ

Just looking around at the mo really. No need for it yet luckily. By the looks its only a few Kg heavier than the one you had so Im guessing most are around that weight...at least ones that might afford better usage than just shopping malls anyway. A couple of preowned ones on Ebay are half the new price.


----------



## patp

Very stressful day following the one yesterday  Got to the hospital at 10 am, as instructed, and they sent us away until 1pm! Too far to go home so trailed around a nearby Waitrose then sat in the car reading the paper. Dropped Chris off and went to my course. Then, for some reason, my phone has stopped receiving calls. It just doesn't ring. Caller gets nothing at their end. Luckily I thought I had better go to the ward to ask how things were. He was all done and dusted waiting for me! Good news is that it worked at the first attempt  Not to say his AF won't come back but let's hope he gets some degree of relief for a while.


----------



## jiwawa

Excellent news Pat! And his body didn't have to take the stress of repeated attempts.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We had a 'spare' day here at Sutton Hoo yesterday as we had booked 3 nights just in case the weather was inclement for our visit. As such we had a lazy day. I nipped out for a paper on my bike in the morning then after Scrabble and lunch we watched a film in the afternoon. It gave Mrs GMJ some well earned rest as well.

Today we start wending our way home and will be heading for Henley on Thames for a couple of nights.


----------



## raynipper

Posh eh?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Posh eh?
> 
> Ray.


Hows your wound doing Ray?

I must cut the grass.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Posh eh?
> 
> Ray.


What Henley?

Never been so we thought we'd give it a try.


----------



## raynipper

Be prepared boaters in and out of the water. You should be OK in white shorts.!

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I went to the dentist yesterday and got a great surprise, he was the dentiest I last saw in 2013 he left to go private but cam back last wee, the sweetest and gentlest chap, great with those who hate going, He had a good look round said it all looked okay considering and said it seemed like an abcess despite they being a crack in a filling, so he just gave me Amoxycillin, I took two yesterday and one this morning and the old gob feels so much better.


----------



## raynipper

But no repairs Kev?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

As said Ray, no.


Do keep up boy


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I went to the dentist yesterday and got a great surprise, he was the dentiest I last saw in 2013 he left to go private but cam back last wee, the sweetest and gentlest chap, great with those who hate going, He had a good look round said it all looked okay considering and said it seemed like an abcess despite they being a crack in a filling, so he just gave me Amoxycillin, I took two yesterday and one this morning *and the old gob feels so much better.*


Unlike your spelling!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oh how you love to mock the afflicted, I can only see half the feckin keyboard, I have to guess the rest.


----------



## JanHank

Is it the eye patch or is it some other eye trouble Puddle. I have to see the eye doc. something not right with my peripheral vision the optician says 

I have just finished cutting the grass *in the sunshine*, it was rather moist, but if I didn´t do it today it would have been Tuesday before I could cut, no mowing on Sundays and Monday is a holiday for Reformation day.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Oh how you love to mock the afflicted, I can only see half the feckin keyboard, I have to guess the rest.



Ahrrr Jim lad!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

the patch.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> the patch.


Why did the dentist give you an eye patch 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I didn't say he did, keep up.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I didn't say he did, keep up.


Have you been to have a cataract removed then or what, I can´t remember reading anything about you and eyes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nothing wrong with my eyes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Clocks go back tonight peeps.


----------



## raynipper

I have put the first dozen back already. The rest tomorrow.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I bought 2 new clocks last year, big plain ones and they are self adjusting. The oven is always a pig to do, I have to look at the instructions every time, the bedroom and kitchen are a nuisance to get back on the wall, but the worstest one of all is the wrist watch.

I looked out of the bedroom curtains when I came to bed and thought blimey its dark I can’t see a thing, went to open the window and bang, oh heck what have I hit, a cat or Marder/pine marten asleep on the window sill, it took a few seconds to realise what it was, then I did laugh.


----------



## JanHank

I‘m still on old time, woke just before 7am, the new 8, couldn’t get back to sleep so here I am.
No sign of wintery weather yet except for morning fog that’s out there now, still staying at the 21°c all round the house except the workshop, there its 16°. Predicted 19°c today with sun. No plans, but something will no doubt pop up.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jan, up at the new 06.30 due to plumbing issues. Now finally changed the rest of the 21 clocks and watches.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

I split the difference and got up at the new 5.30 as opposed to my normal 6.00am. I'll get back on track tomorrow now.

We moved sites yesterday and after a fairly uneventful run, are now in Henley on Thames at Swiss Farm International campsite. Very nice it is too: big pitches and loads of greenery around us. Today we'll have a bimble into Henley and see what's what!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dopey old tart


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have two left to do, one done.


----------



## patp

Been allowed in today  Wouldn't let me in, earlier on, but now it will  
Nothing much on. Not touched any clocks yet.
Chris is feeling slightly better


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sorry Pat, I missed Chris not being so good, I hope it's nothing serious and he improves quickly.


----------



## patp

He had a Cardioversion on Friday Kev. It worked first time and his heart is now in a proper rhythm. They said that it might take a week to feel the full benefit.


----------



## HermanHymer

Hi Pat, how's Myrtle? (the chariot?) Glad to hear Chris is ticking over nicely!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> He had a Cardioversion on Friday Kev. It worked first time and his heart is now in a proper rhythm. They said that it might take a week to feel the full benefit.



Oh yes, I did read that, sorry, I have the very worst memory Pat.

I roughly knew what is entailed but I just watched a YouTube video.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> He had a Cardioversion on Friday Kev. It worked first time and his heart is now in a proper rhythm. They said that it might take a week to feel the full benefit.


Hans had that done a few times, after a while it would drop back to the heart rhythm disorder again, so don´t be surprised if it does Pat, or maybe they did tell him that.


----------



## GMJ

Job's comforter!!


----------



## patp

He had a Cardioversion on Friday Kev. It worked first time and his heart is now in a proper rhythm. They said that it might take a week to feel the full benefit.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Job's comforter!!


Better to know the truth from the start. 

*Many people who have had successful cardioversion develop atrial fibrillation again*. According to studies, this happens within a year in up to 80 out of 100 people. The success rate can be improved somewhat by taking anti-arrhythmic medication over the longer term.


----------



## JanHank

We have just returned from our evening short walk, chatted with 2 people and I asked them if they noticed anything this evening and not until I mentioned it did they realise there are no thousands of Starling chattering away, no Kranes and no Geese kicking up a shindy, they must have all flown south today.


----------



## patp

Thanks. He is under no illusion that he may have to have it done again. In his case he has had AF for years but the damage done to his heart by his heart attack and then by the chemo has made the symptoms worse. There is a new drug on the block that his Heart Failure nurse told him about but it is expensive and so they try everything else first.


----------



## JanHank

Glad they put him in the picture Pat, that was the reason Hans had to take a handful of tablets each morning, he was not one of the lucky ones, hopefully Chris is.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

For our last day on this trip yesterday, We walked up into Henley for a look around. It's a very nice town with the river being very picturesque (and plenty of rowers were out on it too) and numerous nice looking pubs and shops. It was quite busy for a Sunday morning too.

Off home today. from here it'll be a good 4 hour drive with stops.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Busy today for me, I have to go to Specsavers yet again as the useless gits still haven't got my prescription correct, Then take a watch abck to Argos as it isn't as described and pretty useless for a smart watch, Then post office to send a ebay purchase back, and then onto the van painters to get them to silicone around the back bumper and put the refectors back on, and then Sainsbugs for a bit of shopping.


----------



## raynipper

My leg dressing been changed and is looking ugly but better. Plus the nurse bunged our flue jabs in at the same time. So feel kinda healthy now we have also had our 5th or 2nd booster Covid jabs.

Bought second hand electric start mower from couple going back to Uk and as it hasn't been used for some time starting plugs, cables and connections needed cleaning up to make contacts and work again.

I feel quite chuffed at all the recent maintenance and repairs I have managed to do despite younger friends regarding me as an old duffer. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

How old am you being Raymond?


----------



## raynipper

War baby Kev. 1941 vintage.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm!!, I didn't realise you were an ancient old fekker Ray, I had you as 60 something, you do well mate, very well, I'm a young 72 1/2


----------



## erneboy

I'd guess that all Ray's occupations are what keeps him going so impressively.


----------



## patp

Been locked out of here all morning again! 

Bit spooky because I have nothing to report so perhaps the cyber people know that?! I have started another complaint because I couldn't find the first complaint


----------



## JanHank

🫢


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Have you signed in properly and ticked the remember me box yet Pat?


----------



## patp

No Kev. For years I have not been able to sign in "cold" which is why I wait for an email update (password is long since forgotten). No matter what I tried to change password etc it never worked so I just used the link every morning and all was fine, until it wasn't. Now why is it letting me in this afternoon?


----------



## patp

I have just gone to Google and typed in Motorhomefacts. I got straight in to the forum without having to put in my user name or password or anything! What on earth is going on?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not that I know anything but I'd assume that perhaps at some point VS or someone has set up another ID for you, I'd do the same again and bookmark it so you can get in anytime you like, are you on windows or apple?


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Back home safely yesterday afternoon and enough time to empty the MH and give it a clean. 

Plan for today: food shopping first thing then catching up with 'stuff' this afternoon.


----------



## JanHank

Welcome home Graham, Agen. When next are you off 😀.

My plan today is to start cooking for Saturday when Heike and Jürgen arrive and stay for 2 weeks Bolognese sauce is favourite for arrival, only takes a few minutes to heat up any time when they get here. They have over 600 km journey that takes 7 hours or more depending on traffic, road works etc. etc. I’ll also have the usual WhatsApp video call with her at 12.30 which normally last an hour or more. My daily exercises about 45 mins worth and any other chores that pop up. I am really beginning to feel the benefit from these easy exercises, I’m concentrating on shoulders because the one I dislocated needs attention, but also a bit of arms and as he calls it ‘core’ meaning the torso, and legs, which is almost everything I suppose, 
I gave up on the bike because my legs got tired so quickly, but once I get a bit of muscle back I will try again.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks.

In 2 weeks time: we are off up to Cirencester for a week  

MH is in for a new cambelt, MOT and to have the issues with the 12v electrics looked at, before then.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Welcome home boyo isn't it   hope you both had a good time, and that the sparky stuff gets sorted out.


----------



## patp

Well I have been allowed in. Couldn't get in earlier  Ray put up a new post about ferries and I got in via that link.

Nothing much on. Have already taken Georgia for her prescribed 10 minute walk, one of three that she has to have per day, and then walked to the shop to get the newspaper. If I feel like it I might go and look at curtain material for the french doors in our lounge.


----------



## erneboy

Hot and sunny here.

It rained a little bit last night and as so often is the case the rain was full of Sahara dust so that Mrs Eb's car and the van were filthy this morning. People here call it mud, but either way it comes from the Sahara. If you've ever wondered why so many cars in Spain are filthy it's probably because early and late in the year there's little point washing a car since even a few minutes rain will probably get it filthy again. I can't be doing with a dirty car so if tomorrow's forecast doesn't include more rain I wash them. It's really too warm to be washing cars today, but they're done now.


----------



## JanHank

I´m in the same sort of situation with windows and car Alan, from the dust off the fields when they are working on them, I could be cleaning everyday, but I don´t . I´m waiting for the maize to be cut, then I´ll think about it.
We have these cobwebs floating about everywhere for the last few days, Motley came in with some trailing, stick stuff, used my special app and found its called bacfertilizer, they have been giving the field a dressing for the winter so it's coming from that obviously. I don´t think many people know that here, the people we have asked over the years all say it´s spider webs


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I like a clean car and van but dislike doing it nowadays so I don't, once it gets mucky it doesn't get much muckier.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Welcome home boyo isn't it   hope you both had a good time, and that the sparky stuff gets sorted out.


Cheers

Its a PITA tbh so I'll be happy when someone more skilful than me can sort it. I expect it'll just be a loose connection or a short somewhere...hopefully a cheap issue!


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are taking the MH in to the local dealers this morning for a new cambelt; MOT and hopefully a solution to our various habitation electricity problems. I got a quote off an indie too and it was only 70 quid more expensive for the cambelt change and MOT so I went with the dealer. They are closer to where we live plus I want to build a relationship with them as the other local dealer we use can be a bit of a PITA sometimes.

After that we'll pop into Carmarthen as Mrs GMJ needs to drop off some boots for re-heeling. This afternoon we are making our Xmas cake. It's a week later than normal for us as we were away last week.


----------



## raynipper

Oh, the dreaded 'C' word G. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

yes...it's that time of year Ray: making the cake and Strictly on the telly


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

and here was I thinking with all these trips away you were both quite well-heeled


----------



## GMJ




----------



## erneboy

Flu jabs and covid boosters this morning. Done in a few moments in the local surgery.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I keep meaning for us to get ours done too.

I'm still awaiting the shingles jab as well.


----------



## patp

Couldn't access the site all day so this is a "what did you get up to today?"

Went on a visit to my eldest brother who lives about twelve miles away. He is very good at detailed engineering stuff and we have some bolts of a very unusual size that we need to find nuts for. He recommended a place in Norwich. Heard some good news that my niece, aged 42, has just passed her Phd in film and script writing from the University of East Anglia.
Went on a dog free walk this afternoon and Chris tackled a dry ditch in his off road scooter. Well he wasn't successful as it toppled over backwards! He blames the large cache of stones we had collected and stored in his rear carrier  It was a soft landing and his carriage did not land on top of him so all is well that ends well.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We have 2 tradesmen coming this morning...coincidentally both called Chris!

Chris the plumber is coming to look at our UFH as it's still not working correctly. He 'sorted' it some months ago when we had to have the actuators changed on all 5 zones. We thought that had solved our problems as the zones were not heating up. Now we have the reverse problem: all 5 zones are heating up even when they shouldn't! When one goes on, all go on. It's going to cost a fortune in oil if it carries on.

The second bloke is coming to look at our new settees as one of them does not seem to be put together correctly and is making a groaning noise when sat on! ...and no. it isn't the side where I sit complaining of the strain!


----------



## raynipper

Another scan for me today. No problem apart from the howling gales and torrential rain getting too and from the free car parks.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Unfortunately I must go shopping today ( in Germany if I say shopping it means anything but grocery, grocery shopping is einkaufen 🛒)
Anyway up, Heike and Jürgen will be arriving on Saturday so I want to make sure I have everything we need for at least a week. If I still have energy left after that I’ll prepare the beds.

Hope the scan is clear Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Well our plumber didn't turn up yesterday. I messaged him and got a reply after lunch saying he had been on a call out emergency all morning but would be with us and would ring when he was leaving to come to us. He never rang! He has form when it comes to this so I'll chase this morning.

The settee bloke did turn up and did some routine maintenance and checks on the settees. All good.

Plan for today was to nip into Carmarthen this morning but we'll see what the itinerant plumber has to say...if anything!


----------



## JanHank

I had a Plummer a bit like that Graham, changed to another firm, bit more expensive, but each time I have called them they are here the same day, that’s worth a few more € to me.
Making an adapted version of Moussaka this morning, Lamb you don’t find only at certain butchers around here or deep frozen in Kaufland where I intended to go yesterday until I saw the full car park. I went to Rewe in the next town, they don’t ever have lamb even though there’s a meat counter, the vegetables I did find there.
Very strange, they have a special German Sheep dog a lot of sheep but very rarely lamb or mutton to eat, So my Moussaka will be made with all the other ingredients and a mixer pork and beef mince, or it could become a vegetarian Lasagne, I know they would like that as well. The sauce also has old Amsterdamer cheese as I don’t like Parmesan. I haven’t made this since we moved here, it was quite a regular meal in England, maybe once a month.
A few more preparations for my visitors tomorrow and that will be enough for today.


----------



## GMJ

Re: plumber. It's not as simple as that around here. All the ones I contacted when I found this one, were stowed off with work and quoiting 6 weeks minimum to take on new work. Also the bloke I use for the UFH seems to know his stuff. I have a different plumber who looks after our boiler and he is great however he doesn't really know much about UFH.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Plumbers are a nightmare everywhere and can afford to pick and choose which jobs they take on so if you get one quickly he's either not very good, just starting out on their own or mega expensive, at least that's around here anyway, and could be a combination of all three, I'dnot use any which wasn't gas certified in any case.


----------



## raynipper

I ended up doing my own plumbing so far but I know in the next few years the 250L hot water 'ballon' will need replacing as it's now 14 years old. And thats beyond me.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

MAny things are beyond me, seems I am to Liz too, she keeps saying so.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Plumbers are a nightmare everywhere and can afford to pick and choose which jobs they take on so if you get one quickly he's either not very good, just starting out on their own or mega expensive, at least that's around here anyway, and could be a combination of all three, I'dnot use any which wasn't gas certified in any case.


It’s an old firm Kev, not a one man band, there are many hoops for professionals to jump through here before they can qualify as plumbers, carpenters, mechanics etc. for instance Hans would never have been able to run his engineering business here because he had no qualifications, but in England he had his own business from 23 years of age,


----------



## GMJ

Our UFH is 22 years old and not an 'off the shelf' system. It was bespoke and looks like NASA mission control. When we moved in the previous owners left us no info on it at all despite my asking and them saying they would. The young chap who is hopefully goin to be here within the hour, knows his stuff so fingers crossed.


----------



## JanHank

I didn´t know you had under floor heating Graham. My system is also takes up a big area, water mixing seems to go on day and night when its on even thought the heating is only on certain hours during the day, mine is a Valliant.


----------



## GMJ

I mentioned it before and yesterday. The boiler isn't the problem. It's the 5 zone actuators that all work when only 1 should be i.e. when 1 zone is calling for heat. Previously none of the zones worked so we changed the actuators...now they all work too well as they all go on.

Mission control below...


----------



## raynipper

The more complex a system the more problems and failures are likely to occur.
I'm now looking for a base model car.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Here´s mine, all neat and tidy, there´s another zone downstairs with a few more bits in than this one, hidden nicely in the wall and wall paper covering the front to match the rest.




















When I first turn on the heating I have to put it on for each zone to work, these things I have to check the water comes to the top and that says they are working, I had to have one replaced last year because it was on all the time.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

The plumber duly arrived at around 9.30 yesterday and managed to identify and fix the problem. The last time he came with his sparkie and fitted new actuators, the sparkie wired them incorrectly so that they were permanently open...hence when one demanded hot water, they all got hot. Anyway hopefully fixed now and I don't expect to get a bill either.

After nipping into Carmarthen I managed to get a couple of hours in the garden yesterday afternoon: more cutting back.

Today is a sports-fest on TV for me: live cricket this morning and live rugby all afternoon. Looking forward to it.


----------



## JanHank

My visitors will be here this afternoon, usually they arrive between 3 to 4 o’clock.
Last minute tidy up, hoover and dust that sort of thing, no cooking, I did that yesterday, I might just make a chocolate blancmange with a few walnuts in, I have a few, a big bucket full.


----------



## raynipper

You just reminded me Jan we have guests for aperos later today. I guess acres of nibbles will suddenly appear and I will have to polish a bottle or two.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

..polish *off* a bottle or two Ray?


----------



## JanHank

This is what wore me out yesterday, making this Moussaka, more work that a Sunday dinner.


----------



## JanHank

If I believed in Ghosts I'd say I´ve got one in this house.
First the toilet roll has been turned the opposite way to where I put it, second, I took the tool box out of the drawer yesterday to get a screw driver, this morning went to put the screwdriver back and I swear this wire was not on top and I have no idea where the wire could have come from either.






I´m not going to worry because it´s a friendly Ghost, just a bit mischievous, it also moved my liquidiser when I was away because I can´t find it, it´s been in the same place for the past 15 years, but not there now.


----------



## patp

Didn't you and Hans build the house Jan? Can a new house have a ghost?

Heard some good news yesterday. My daughter got the promotion she had applied for. Well not technically because they gave that job to someone else but they "made" her a job doing exactly what she is doing now (paediatric physiotherapist specialising in Cystic Fibrosis) but at a grade higher. She is happy to take that  Then heard that my niece got the PhD she has been working on for years.


----------



## GMJ

Nice work by your niece Pat. I wish I'd gone on to do my PhD but time was against me


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Off food shopping this morning in Carmarthen then it'll be reading the Sunday paper and sport on TV for me this afternoon.


----------



## JanHank

Pat, it probably is Hans, he knew how turning the toilet roll annoyed me😁😂.

My kids arrived at 3 pm, they confused Motley and me by arriving from the wrong direction and parking at the Garage end not the front door so my plan to video Motley when he saw them was scuppered. He was very pleased and as soon as he finished his greeting off to find his blue ball for Jürgen. 
The modified Moussaka was delicious 😋 they both had 2 helpings, I stuck to one because more would have just been greedy not necessary.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Cleaning the bungalow this morning. Nothing else planned for the day. I'll give the dealer a ring later and get a progress update on our MH as we'll need it back by Thursday really.


----------



## JanHank

A day of sorting out the gas company and the order for the Navajo parts.


----------



## patp

I have to ring the referral vet this morning as Georgia has been hopping on the leg that he operated on. In fact she is hopping worse than before the op  I have been putting it off because it is a long way away and I also am avoiding hearing something that I don't want to hear


----------



## patp

As I thought, I have to take her in so that he can examine her. Possibility of an x ray or scan.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Nothing planned for this morning but then this afternoon Mrs GMJ is starting a course of hydrotherapy in Carmarthen, which will be a new thing for her. She wasn't feeling too good yesterday but hopefully will be well enough tday to give it a go,


----------



## JanHank

Hydrotherapy is very relaxing, I had that a few times when my arthritis in the spine was first a big problem, I think it was 6 free NHS sessions were allowed.

Posting a letter to the gas company stopping my monthly payment until they get my gas bill right. We will also go to EWE the main gas people who still own the meter etc. to see if they will take me back, it’s a bit more per kw but at least I can go to an office in Bad Freienwalde to see them, the lot I’m with now are just unreachable by email or phone.


----------



## raynipper

Sadly all our utilities are only contactable by phone and then it's not easy with a multitude of menus and rapid fire gabble French.
Yes we used to have a local office but cost cutting prevailed.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Oh for those stress free days when you visited the gas or electric showroom and spoke to a real person!

Spoke to the specialist vet yesterday and he wanted to see Georgia so off to Fakenham we went. He could feel nothing untoward and of course she trotted up sound in the car park. He took her in to xray her while we wandered round a large, nearby, furniture store and had a coffee and cake. Got a call to say nothing on x ray to worry him so could he do a scan. Bit more wandering and then we went back to be told that the only thing he could find was that her knee cap was not sitting down in the groove as it should. He could make it make it come out of the groove so the operation was successful from that angle but it it should be lower in the socket. He is a bit puzzled, and will get his colleagues to take a look, but suggested some pain relief, in case anything was inflamed, and to get her off to physio and hydro therapy.

Day of rest today apart from the three, ten minute, walks for Georgia.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

The hydrotherapy went well yesterday and although she was very tired after it, Mrs GMJ is willing to give it another go in 2 weeks time.

Today I am making us some brunch later this morning as Mrs GMJ has a lunctime appointment to have her head sharpened. After that I am the in Dr's surgery for my 4th Covid jab and my flu jab too.


----------



## patp

Had to report an incident of anti social behaviour to the police this morning. Some idiot came around the bend within the 30mph zone at about 60mph! I angled myself to read his number plate and he gave the two finger salute and lent on his horn multiple times. As luck would have it there was a traffic officer with a speed gun when we went to the shop later. He advised me to report it online.

Hydrotherapy is very tiring Graham  Let's hope it helps though.

Might go and look at some curtains after Georgia has had her second ten minute walk of the day.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

I had a crap nights 'sleep'! I suspect that it was because of my jabs yesterday. I have a bit of a headache and a sore arm but I suspect the headache could be a lack of sleep headache tbh. More worringly Mrs GMJ hasnt slept well at all which is really bad news for her wellbeing.

Today we are hoping to pick up our MH which is now 3 days overdue. If not it'll have to wait until Monday as I'm away this weekend. Aside from that Mrs GMJ has an appointment this morning near Carmarthen.


----------



## JanHank

I visited the dentist yesterday afternoon, I have another appointment on Friday, 11/11/@ 11am the Remembrance hour in England and the beginning of the Carnival season in Germany, she laughingly told me I have to take a pancake with me because of that. Anyway the visit on Friday is for root canal treatment, I have an infection that first has to have local antibiotics applied 😟 then 2 more visits for other drilling.

We are off to the Polish market later this morning so Heike can spend some money, it was her 61 birthday yesterday.


----------



## patp

Good luck with the root canal filling Jan.

I could not get in earlier, either via bookmark or the email link. Can get in via both avenues now.

Have been for my reflexology session and feel really relaxed. Apparently by hips and spine have shown up. That is because I have arthritis in both but, due to clinical pilates, it is not bothering me. She also worked on my trachea as, following my cold, I have been quite congested.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

I'm off to Gloucester today! It's my annual weekend pass as I'm off to stay with my lad for the weekend as we are going to the Wales v Argentina rugby international in Cardiff tomorrow. I'm getting the train at 1.00 which rather stupidly, takes longer to get to Gloucester than driving as it gets in at 4.15! It'll be a few beers and a Chinese tonight and we'll watch some rugby on the telly.

Before that myself and Mrs GMJ will be in Carmarthen doing some food shopping as on Sunday my lad is driving me back and staying for a couple of days. My wife is really looking forward to seeing him.


----------



## raynipper

We have the annual remembrance service just up the road where eight British soldiers died in 1940 at 11.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

At the time of the Cenotaph Hour I will either be waiting or already in the dentist chair.


----------



## GMJ

Hopefully we will be able to stop and pay our respects at the appointed hour.


----------



## patp

Off to my gardening course. I think it is all about "Growing Mediums" today. Not sure how they can fill a day with that but we will see.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz has an ultrasound at 11 so well be stuck there.


----------



## baldlygo

In our present time of COVID, Ukraine, Cost of living, Climate change devastation, thoughtless discrimination and wars in lands so far away we never hear about them it is harder to remember those 
killed in the "Great War" - but today is the day.
I think of my Grandmother who lost her brother just 2 weeks before the war ended in 1918.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well that was a none event, the silly arses app is next Friday


----------



## GMJ

Morning

I am in Gloucester now having taken the train down yesterday. Pretty good value at a shade over 20 quid for a single although it takes longer than if I drive it!

After a fry up we'll be getting the train into Cardiff today for the rugby. We get into Cardiff around midday and the match doesn't kick off until 5.30. It could get messy!


----------



## raynipper

Are you watching the women's Rugby G.? Gripping.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

No. Not my country, not my cup of tea either tbh.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We had a cracking day out in Cardiff yesterday catching up over quite a few beers and then watching the rugby, Mind you having a curry after 10pm at night on top of a belly full of beer isn't conducive to a good nights sleep! 

Off back home today. My lad is driving us back as he's staying with us for a couple of nights and I know Mrs GMJ is really looking forward to seeing him too.


----------



## raynipper

I remember doing daft things like that when we were 30 G. Can't do that now and have a good nights sleep.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I didn't get a great sleep Ray and I know I'm getting old as my lad ended up having 2 pints for each one I had! He's like a bloody sump when he gets in his cups!


----------



## patp

Did a bit more removal of window sealant from the exterior. It was a really nice day to be outside.
The dog has been released from "rest" so we walked up the village for a drink in the local pub.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Back home now and all good. Mrs GMJ over the moon to see our son as usual.

I'm off to pick up out MH this morning after its cambelt change. MOT and electrical problems fixing. Apparently my hab batteries were shot which were so they needed replacing, which was causing all my electrical gremlins. Tbh they were at least 5 years old so probably about due for change.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Out of the blue yesterday Liz asked me if I'd want to live somewhere a bit warmer, not half said I, Her daughter is thinking of Spain and has a for a while, I'd certainly give it serious thought, but I've no idea where, or how complicated it might be. 

I could move next door to one of you chaps eh?


----------



## GMJ

From memory I think there's 2 ways of moving to Spain permanently Kev. They go along the lines of this...

The first is buying property with a minimum value of €500, 000.

The second is proving an annual income in excess of - check this number as it's only a guesstimate - something like €35,000 which can get you a 1 year pass which you then renew each year until after 5 years it gets permanently agreed.

I havent checked for a while but I recall the above. Happy to be corrected.

This might help as a start...






Living in Spain


Information for British citizens moving to or living in Spain, including guidance on residency, healthcare and passports.




www.gov.uk


----------



## raynipper

A widow friend sold up two properties last year and went to Spain to buy and live there.
After 3 months visiting all along the Costas and staying in various Hotels and B&B she decided Estepona to Marbella was the area she liked.
After visiting some estate agents she was shown and nice villa and plonked down a hefty deposit only to find the house did not have a permit for residence and was beside a Rio or dry river bed on part of her land/plot.
She then tried to back out of the deal but seems the agent, seller and notair are all in cahoots to make this sale. By now the rest of the purchase moneys had been transferred to her Notair.
She has now spent a month and lots more money with a lawyer trying to get all the funds back again. It looks like a long process and all the time she is homeless.
Beware.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman

Since Brexit the rules have changed and now a couple needs an income of around 3000 euros a month unless you come as a dependant you also have to have health care which you should be able to get under the S1 scheme


----------



## erneboy

Yep, not as simple as it was for a Brit Kev.

But you qualify for an Irish passport don't you?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I probaly would if I had access to the right information Alan, but sadly I'm the last of the line so no one to get the info from.


----------



## jiwawa

If you have your parents' marriage certificate does that not have their parents' names? That would give you a start.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have nothing Jean.


----------



## jiwawa

I assume you can get it from the registrar?


----------



## jiwawa

You could try searching online, maybe on Ancestry.com?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm not sure it'd be worth all the hassle Jean I did look into it a while ago, unless we do get serious about moving I'll leave that alone, we can't afford to go for more than 90 days so no point in doing it for the sake of it.


----------



## Webby1

Now when I sent off for my parent's certificate for the same reason I was surprised to find they were married just 4 months before I was born.
They are both dead now, but it really saddened me thinking what Mum must have gone through in the 50's.................coming home to a Catholic family to announce.....well it certainly wasn't an Immaculate Conception, although she might have tried that line.
It was never ever mentioned and a secret they both kept........ So my wife is right I am a B****


----------



## patp

Marriage certificate is easy to get Kev. If you need help nearer the time I have done it for lots of my relatives. You fill out an online form at the General Register Office, pay the fee, and the copy certificate arrives in the post.
If you fancy fulltiming on a nice site near Pinoso for a while to get the feel of living in the sun then I can tell you about one run by a lovely couple of Brits who are wise to all the Spanish laws. They were helping a couple to buy a place the last time we were there.


----------



## patp

Took Georgia for her physiotherapy session. Sarah, the physio, was being very professional (keeping the vet's name out of it) but I think the operation was not a great success. Lots of swelling and thickening around the joint and it appears to still be slipping slightly out of its groove  It seems we are going through another bad patch here at Patp towers. Still building the garage and getting charged for scaffolding that is not being used because trades all went off to other jobs while the lintel was being designed and made. Then there is a suspicion that our solar panels have been generating loads of power (about 8000 kwh) that may have gone straight to the National Grid and not been running our appliances all the time we have been in the bungalow. It was bad enough that we were not being paid for the spare power but to have a suspicion that the whole lot has been lost to the grid and we have got to pay these horrendous prices they are now charging


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> Then there is a suspicion that our solar panels have been generating loads of power (about 8000 kwh) that may have gone straight to the National Grid and not been running our appliances all the time we have been in the bungalow.


Gosh, that's dreadful Pat! Is there any way to prove one way or the other?


----------



## patp

Yes Jean. I have asked them to come out and speak to us about it. I know that they had a terrible office manager for a while who has now been replaced. They were supposed to send off for a certificate from UK Power or something like that and they didn't do it. It has been actioned now but we cannot sort it until we get that. I usually get a next day reply to an email but that has not happened since I asked for a site meeting with someone in charge.


----------



## jiwawa

Fingers crossed that happens soon Pat.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

I got the MH back yesterday but the electrical gremlins have not been solved despite the dealer saying that they had been and how well they had checked it. I took some photos and videos and sent them to the dealer and told them I would be dropping it back in to them on the 23rd. 

We are off today for a week up in Cirencester visiting friends/family, so fingers crossed it works on EHU.

I had the cam belt changed as it was 5 years and they put the old one in a box to show me: it was as good as new but better to be safe than sorry I guess.


----------



## JanHank

Blood tests this morning at 9.45 and at noon we have an appointment with the Ombudsman about my gas suppliers and their meter reading cockup.


----------



## JanHank

Why can’t we delete double posts anymore.


----------



## GMJ

Good question Jan. I just reported your post and asked Admin to advise.


----------



## raynipper

Can't you just edit and delete the post or text?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Can't you just edit and delete the post or text?
> 
> Ray.


You can delete the text, but you still can´t delete the post Ray,


----------



## patp

Probably for the same reason that I can't access the site sometimes!

Nothing much on today. There is racing at Fakenham Racecourse today. We went years ago and stayed on the site there. Will see how Chris feels, when he gets up, as to whether we go or not. Two galivanting days in a row might be pushing it  After the dog physio yesterday we took a run out to Gorleston on the coast. I do like it there. Lots of sea front parking. We just had a look at the sea, bought an ice cream, and came home.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Maybe they gave you the new one G, doesn't sounf like a reliable outfir from whatb you've said so far.


Got the Heart surgeon ringing me this morning five month check up, got toothache again, I went to the dentist two weeks ago ish and he gave me Antibiotics which calmed it down but its back.


----------



## patp

How is access to NHS dentists in your neck of the woods Kev? We have none in our area. Our practice has just gone private  No NHS dentists taking new patients in the whole of Norfolk (or Suffolk I think?).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> How is access to NHS dentists in your neck of the woods Kev? We have none in our area. Our practice has just gone private  No NHS dentists taking new patients in the whole of Norfolk (or Suffolk I think?).


Not had a problem Pat, But it's not a good idea to go private as getting back into the NHS is difficult. We're all with My Dentist, not by choice in my case but they bought out the one I've been with for 30 years or so so I stayed with the person I trust.


----------



## GMJ

Against my better principles we have both had to go private as our NHS dentist simply could not guarantee to be able to give us an appointment within 2 years. Of course, as soon as you pay you 8 quid each a month you can book an appointment with gay abandon!

Tidnt right, tidnt proper....


----------



## erneboy

Is Gay Abandon a good dentist.


----------



## patp

If we want to stay in the NHS then we have to travel miles and miles away. OK for the odd check up but if you have to have a lot of treatment or, God forbid, sedation it could make life very difficult.


----------



## patp

Eight pounds per month!?





__





Loading…






csdp.co


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Against my better principles we have both had to go private as our NHS dentist simply could not guarantee to be able to give us an appointment within 2 years. Of course, as soon as you pay you 8 quid each a month you can book an appointment with gay abandon!
> 
> Tidnt right, tidnt proper....


£8pm each or for both of you?

And yer right or of Ti'n't & Ti'n't proper.


----------



## raynipper

Each.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Anyway, I think it is terrible that I get free medication, but stuff that I really need such as glasses and teef I have to pay for.


----------



## GMJ

Yes as I said in my post, £8 each. We get a check up and a hygienist visit per year for that plus discount on any work etc.

Affordable Dental Plans at Deintyddfa Celtic Dental Practice 


Morning

We are now at Cirencester C&MC site having arrived yesterday afternoon. Mrs GMJ is meeting one of her friends for coffee this morning so I have a day of leisure. I'll probably drive into town with her (we have the car with us) and if she can't get parked easily I'll drop her off and pick her up later. If she can get one of the 2 nearby accessible parking spaces I'll leave her with the car and walk back to site. Mind you it's hoying down at the mo so that'll be a factor too.


----------



## jiwawa

Currently waiting to have bloods taken. Arrived before 9, it's now 10.25. 35mins ago I went to sit on the stairs (I won't take the 1 or 2 seats available in the very crowded annexe) and another in the queue found a chair for me somewhere, God bless him. On Monday I stood a full 55mins.

Remind me.... Wasn't the NHS to have £350m a week after Brexit? I wonder where it's gone?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jiwawa said:


> Currently waiting to have bloods taken. Arrived before 9, it's now 10.25. 35mins ago I went to sit on the stairs (I won't take the 1 or 2 seats available in the very crowded annexe) and another in the queue found a chair for me somewhere, God bless him. On Monday I stood a full 55mins.
> 
> Remind me.... Wasn't the NHS to have £350m a week after Brexit? I wonder where it's gone?


Management


----------



## raynipper

Lies.

Ray.


----------



## patp

That's awful Jean 

Have to do physio sessions with Georgia three times a day. It involves her standing on a wobble cushion and is a lot harder to teach than it looks. I have ordered a larger one that will be much easier but it will take a while to get here. I am hoping to fend off the vet from doing "revision surgery" because that will mean we are back to keeping her confined again  The physiotherapist has leant me one of her lasers that is safe for numptys to use so that I can do laser therapy daily on the operation site. Apparently they are for ironing out wrinkles in hoomans


----------



## jiwawa

And after all that carry-on with Virgin they eventually opened a ticket after 5 and a half hours.

And then I discovered they no longer run on Vodafone, since 31 Oct 22, the day I bought the SIM that was advertised (till 2 Nov) as running on Vodafone. I'm spitting tacks cos I'm pretty sure the O2 signal in EU is far inferior to Vodafone. Certainly it's inferior here at home tho it's supposed to be very good inside and out. And it's my only data, I don't have WiFi 🤬

I can't actually see on the phone who the carrier is.


----------



## raynipper

Another good reason to keep a landline Jean.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Had a hair cut at 8.30am this morning so decided to miss my gardening course. Can't be doing with rushing around to get there what with Georgia needing her physio and us needing some shopping etc. We were only doing revision anyway for a test I am not going to take.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We had a very pleasant day yesterday visiting our friends and the FiL in Cheltenham. 

We have a spare day today as Mrs GMJ was supposed to be seeing another friend for coffee but she had to cancel due to a family problem. As such we are going to go to Chedworth Roman Villa instead. We have another free entry for the National Trust under their autumn free offer. I applied for one which we used at Sutton Hoo the other week and Mrs GMJ got one which we will use today.

After that there is rugby on the TV this afternoon.


----------



## JanHank

Saying goodbye to my visitors at 9.15 this morning after their 2 week stay. They will find snow as they travel south to home, Jena, the half way stop to see Heikes real Mum & Dad already has a snow covering and they expect to find it at home as well.


----------



## patp

Carpenters are here so making tea for them. Walk up to the village shop. Giving Georgia her physio exercises and face lift treatment. Racing on tv this afternoon. Didn't England do well in the wheelchair rugby world cup!


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> Saying goodbye to my visitors at 9.15 this morning after their 2 week stay.


Gracious, where does the time go?! You'll fairly miss the company Jan 😢


patp said:


> Giving Georgia her physio exercises and face lift treatment.


The dog's getting a face lift treatment?!


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> Gracious, where does the time go?! You'll fairly miss the company Jan 😢
> _The dog's getting a face lift treatment?_!


_Exactly what I thought Jean _  
I must admit it feels strange being alone again, but I´ll soon get back into my old routine and forget I´m alone, never lonely, 
I have had a video call with a friend in England this afternoon (with WhatsApp on the computer, nice big picture not the squatty mobile phone picture) that´s always good, I was amazed at how much older than me she looks and she is 4 years younger 🤔. They are off to Spain on the 12th Dec until I think it´s March when they have to got back.
Unfortunately in the 2 weeks H & J were here I have gained half the weight I had lost, I was good for a few days, but as crisps, peanuts and sweets are always on the table or coffee table in the evening it was too tempting not to chew along with them. Fortunately they both enjoy Skyjo so we played that for a few evenings before watching a film.


----------



## patp

The "Face Lift" is a laser treatment. The physio uses her, powerful, one to stimulate healing. She leant me the cosmetic one for me to use, on Georgia, at home. Apparently ladies use them to tighten up sagging facial muscles. I could give it a go and let you all know how it goes if you like? It is like Emergency Ward 10 here (who remembers that?).
At least you lost some weight before you put some on Jan  
We still go for our walks even though Georgia is not allowed to accompany us. Chris comes on his trike but he gets really cold. He has put heated gloves and a heated seat pad on his Christmas wish list. 
Called in to our neighbour friend this morning for coffee and his mate was there moaning about a chain saw that would not start because he had put the new E10 petrol in it about six weeks ago. Apparently that petrol does not last before it goes to a sort of gel. Cost him £70 to be told that was why it would not start, and another £7 to buy an additive for the fuel he still has in the can. Same thing happens to mowers and old cars apparently


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> He has put heated gloves and a heated seat pad on his Christmas wish list.


Has he considered a heated gilet Pat. Friends swear by them. I got one for my sister for birthday/Christmas, along with a couple of power packs. Haven't had a report back yet.


----------



## patp

Good idea Jean!


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We had a pleasant visit to Chedworth Roman Villa yesterday. It's around 20 mins north of Cirencester, a few miles off the Fosse Way. It has some very impressive mosaics which are worth seeing and in pretty good nick considering that they are over 1,900 years old!

Today Mrs GMJ is meeting up with her eldest son. I'll get her to drop me off at the nearby small Tesco so I can pick up a Sunday paper and will enjoy a morning reading that.


----------



## patp

Not much on today. Will walk up to the village shop and get the Sunday papers, come back and read them. Do all the physio on Georgia. The large wobble cushion came yesterday so she is not testing my patience so much by keep hopping off it. Might take a run out to a local dog park where they have a cafe. She can't run around in their fields but she can see lots of other dogs which is important for her social skills.

I heard back from our MP about my letter, to him, concerning fireworks. In it I suggested that people buying fireworks should be required to have third party insurance. He has agreed that it is a good idea and is passing the letter on to the relevant minister. I was prompted to write it after seeing the horrific injuries on a horse that had jumped out of its field and been hit by a car. It occurred to me that both the horse owner and the car driver would have huge bills through no fault of their own.


----------



## JanHank

Isn´t it advised that all animals should be shut in on bonfire night?


----------



## JanHank

JanHank said:


> Isn´t it advised that all animals should be shut in on bonfire night?


Mind you we have often taken our dogs outside to watch fireworks.


----------



## patp

JanHank said:


> Isn´t it advised that all animals should be shut in on bonfire night?


It depends on the animal Jan. Some horses do not cope with being shut in a stable. They are flight animals after all. It is not just that one incident, either, there are all sorts of incidents from thatch fires to lost dogs and spooked cattle. My main aim is to make fireworks too expensive for private displays. How on earth we can still have unqualified people setting off explosives in this day and age is beyond me.


----------



## JanHank

Proof Motley couldn´t care less.


----------



## patp

Our dog is not bothered by fireworks either but lots of animals and war veterans are. We did adopt a noise phobic dog, once, and I have never felt so helpless in all my life. The poor thing was completely panic stricken and there was no way to help her in the short term. In the long term we did use lots of techniques including drugs, diet manipulation and ear defenders. Cost us an absolute fortune but it was lovely to see her come and push her head into the ear defenders as soon as she heard a scary noise


----------



## JanHank

I think I have said a few time as soon as we heard any kind of banging we played with them, whichever was their favourite game, this also went for thunderstorms which we had a few of when we first had Shade, in the beginning, if a thunderstorm began in the middle of the night we would have a tennis ball land on the bed `Play time´


----------



## patp

Ha, ha. Better than a terrified dog though


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are off into Cheltenham to do some Xmas shopping this morning. Aside from that I shall be watching the first Wales match of the World Cup tonight.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## GMJ

I don't watch a huge amount of soccer but will follow the boys at the WC since it's the first time we have been there in 64 years. Aside from that I'd be giving it a swerve...

...not something I can do with Xmas shopping though unfortunately!


----------



## JanHank

Skin doctor appointment at 11 am. while I´m there maybe its time for another covid booster. 
Must take this sack full of empty plastic bottles back, a few € worth in there.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> giving it a swerve...
> 
> ...not something I can do with Xmas shopping though unfortunately!


I haven´t done Christmas shopping for years, since about 2000 I reckon.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are off home today after a week in Cirencester. Hopefully the weather for the journey will be kinder than yesterday as it rained all day.


----------



## JanHank

I have a few things to do, complete the passport form, post it and the reading for my gas meter that they still haven’t sorted, take my vhs and cd player to see why no electricity is getting in, collect a prescription the skin doctor gave me yesterday for my burnt finger to soften the skin, take a report to my GP she gave me about the scan I had in September and get my 3 months supply of tablets from there, what else .
I think I’ll have to lie down now as I’m tired just thinking of all that 😴
First I Must do the ironing.


----------



## JanHank

Change of plan, I will only be doing inside jobs, just came back from our walk and its buddy freezing, freezing cold, first the temperature gage said it was -1.3°c and the bit of wind is bitter, forecast says it can feel as cold as -8° on and it does. Thursday +6° so guess when I´m going.


----------



## GMJ

Back home now. MH all clean and tidy ready for the next trip although it'll be going into the dealers again tomorrow for them to have another go at sorting my 12v gremlins.


----------



## raynipper

Talking about Gremlins G.
I tried to use Funky Pidgeon to send another Christmas card to Florida.
But their website is so annoying it keeps bombarding you with more options and offers you don't want and didn't ask for.
But in the meantime it loses your order, and you have to start again. Then when trying to input the discount code it won't accept it saying it's already been applied. 
Then it informs me 'both' orders have been sent.
It duplicated my order and billed me for both without any discounts.

Then you try and get into contact with them and the merry-go-round starts all over again.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Our son did a funky pigeon to my wife the other year for her birthday.

The card duly arrived....

_*To Pauline and Dave congratulations on your wedding anniversary, lots of love from Jack and Julie*_

...with a lovely picture of the happy couple on the front of it!




NB Just for the avoidance of doubt my wife is neither called Pauline nor Dave and we don't know anyone called Jack and Julie...and neither does our son who is called Ed!


----------



## JanHank

Thadel learn ya not to desert your Kings Royal post.


----------



## GMJ

It'll learn 'im...not us as we still do the old fashioned thing. I find the funky pigeon things impersonal as you can't hand write a message in the card.


----------



## raynipper

But try posting to the USA.
Your lucky if it gets there this year. And the cost is unbelievable.

But they have come back to me with a gesture of 'goodwill' offering to cancel the charge for the duplicate!! Bloody cheek, goodwill? So now I want to know why I was not allowed to enter the 50% discount code they sent me?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I do my own thing, only send Christmas cards to my 2 brothers, I may give that a miss this year as well.

In the UK I would send cards with a little personal message, and get back just signed cards _*With love from *_we also had the ritual in our lane to put a card through everyones door. 
I´m with the German way, which is mostly wishing people you see Frohe Weihnachten as you pass them in the street.


----------



## raynipper

But on a plus side I now have a rendezvous for my new PET Scan next week.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I took the Fiesta in for it's service this morning, it's done every year, Fiesta upgraded the diesel filter a while ago, it still had the old style one on, so it's not been changed for the last two services although we paid for it.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Busy morning for us. As I mentioned we are taking the MH in to have its 12v problems looked at..again. Then we will nip into Carmarthen to get a new battery for Mrs GMJ's watch. After that we have to hot foot it over to Llandeilo as Mrs GMJ is having her 5th Covid jab as well as her flu jab! She had a bad reaction to the last Covid jab in July so fingers crossed that she's OK after this one.


----------



## raynipper

As Mrs. N has about five watches for different days I keep many spare batteries in stock to change as many as three a year G.
A whole card of dozens are only £1 at markets.

Off to get battery refund form from aids shop. Then into Mairie to get our pension 'life' forms witnessed. Then coffe again with maybe a smaller crowd as it a howling gale out there and the meet is in a hotel on the sea front.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

At 2.45 dentist, to refill the hole she made in my bridge 12 days ago searching for a nerve that wasn’t there.
Before that hoover and dust, half an hour exercises with Mike on the computer, an hour on WhatsApp video with Heike.
After the dentist post the passport and gas envelopes, odds and sods shopping and by the time I get home I’ll probably be knackered. 
I can’t do some of the things intended for yesterday because it’s in the opposite direction so that’s tomorrow’s plan.


----------



## GMJ

How do you get the backs off the watches and then get them back on Ray?

Mrs GMJ has 4 watches and all of them need batteries so was planning to get all of them done. I pointed out that there was no logic to that as ...

a) She only ever wears one watch. She just doesn't change it.
b) If the watch she normally only wears runs out of battery then there would be a fair chance that the other 3 would have as well if the batteries were all changed at the same time.

We compromised: she is going to get her main one done and a spare!


----------



## raynipper

I usually use a scalpel but a basic gardening knife will often do unless it's a screwed back.
Takes just a few seconds to pop the new battery in and pop the back on again. Although some backs can have a fine nylon seal that can get damaged if your not careful. I change straps as well only €1 at markets.
My wife has a watch for gardening, shopping, dining out and colour coordinated. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

And you have a house full of clocks, is the time watching an addiction I ask myself 😂


----------



## raynipper

It used to be a hobby Jan that turned into investments that are now worth only 25%.
But a friend who used to do battery changes one day a week made a good living.
So keeping a card of spare batteries is easy and cheap.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> It used to be a hobby Jan that turned into investments that are now worth only 25%.
> But a friend who used to do battery changes one day a week made a good living.
> So keeping a card of spare batteries is easy and cheap.
> Ray


I´m not sure that those card batteries are as good as using brand new individual ones, we tried them many years ago and the batteries didn´t last long, by the time the first battery runs out the others have all lost _some _power. I am using Hans's watch, it´s still going on the new battery he put in ages before he died, it tells me the time day and date in English or German as well


----------



## raynipper

Suit yerself Jan. Yes the cheap batteries only last a couple of year and the 'new' ones out of a jeweller might last 5 years. But I know which ones I prefer to have on hand and know it's done.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Of course I suit myself, in everything I do, I am just giving the facts which you obviously already know.


----------



## raynipper

It's like hearing aid batteries Jan. €5 for six in the aids shop and €14.99 for 60 online same make.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> It's like hearing aid batteries Jan. €5 for six in the aids shop and €14.99 for 60 online same make.
> 
> Ray.


And in the UK free from the NHS


----------



## raynipper

But I'm not in the UK.
I do get a payment from the French medical service of about €50 each year for the batteries that cost me €14.99 for 60 that last me 30 months.
Isn't that better than 'free'.?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> But I'm not in the UK.
> I do get a payment from the French medical service of about €50 each year for the batteries that cost me €14.99 for 60 that last me 30 months.
> Isn't that better than 'free'.?
> 
> Ray.


So your in pocket then.


----------



## JanHank

Had to abandon housework because I had another blessed thinkg to find on line, my ground tax that Jürgen filled in for me last week I had to confirm with a code that it was really my property with a special code they had sent in the post. Had to be made on the same email address and the same server meaning I couldn´t do it with Chrome that would have translated into English as it was done on Safari, so buggering about with translating.

Now Heike is on WhatsApp so I´m off.


----------



## GMJ

£8.51 for a replacement lifetime battery for Mrs GMJ's watch...so not worth worrying about really. It's with Hinds the jewellers so we can use any of their branches to get replacements. She now has them on all 3 of her watches (I thought she had 4) and my one watch.


----------



## raynipper

Wots a 'lifetime' G? I have been caught like that.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> £8.51 for a replacement lifetime battery for Mrs GMJ's watch...so not worth worrying about really. It's with Hinds the jewellers so we can use any of their branches to get replacements.


But you won't need replacements if they're lifetime.... Will you?! (I bet the answer is Yes!)


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Wots a 'lifetime' G? I have been caught like that.
> 
> Ray.


Its free replacements for the life of the watch. So we paid yesterday and now the watch is registered so next time it needs a new battery we take it in and it gets done for free...and so on. We have done this for all our watches now and it works well. I have had my cheap timex for 15 years now and had the battery replaced several times in different branches of Hinds.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Nowt much planned for today just off food shopping this morning that's all.


----------



## raynipper

Sounds like a bargain G, like Triggers broom. My genuine guaranteed 5 dollar Rolex bought in Mexico 25 years ago has had a dozen batts and many straps but apart from the 'gold' wearing off it perfect.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272

Shower day today. 
Mira Sport started running hot and cold by itself causing much screaming the other day.
new thermal cut-out unit has arrived so fitting it today. Not much room to operate it will be like heart surgery methinks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Sounds like a bargain G, like Triggers broom. My genuine guaranteed 5 dollar Rolex bought in Mexico 25 years ago has had a dozen batts and many straps but apart from the 'gold' wearing off it perfect.
> 
> Ray.


Yeah but, you still don't know what day it am though.


----------



## patp

And there was I thinking that I was the only dinosaur still wearing a watch 

Nothing on today. Resting after taking Georgia to hydrotherapy yesterday. It is a long drive down lots of narrow muddy lane followed by a return in the dark. Used to do it with ease but do not enjoy it now. Then there was the acclimatising Georgia to going in the tank and letting her know that she can get out again. Put a little bit of water in. Put more water in until, eventually, she is "working" to walk on the treadmill through water. Just a couple of minutes at first but building up as she strengthens up. Twice weekly for quite a while. Very proud of how she responded to the, very strange, experience. The specialist vet phoned to see how she got on and said he wants to see her on Monday. That is another forty minute drive. I wonder if her pet insurance pays mileage?


----------



## raynipper

All I see on TV are people wearing black screen watches. Fit Bits, Apple watches and the like. Then they plead poverty.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think you need to watch more inerrestin stuff Ray.



If you can find owt of course.

I just bought a smart watch for myself, well I did but Liz is giving me the dosh as she never knows what to get me, great bit of kit tells me all kinds of health stuff and was quite cheap, and you can get them even cheaperer.


----------



## raynipper

Don't feel any need for a so called 'smart' watch when I have several that provide me with the time.
Am I supposed to ditch perfectly serviceable items to go must have stuff?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No, but you are living in the past a bit though.


----------



## raynipper

Agreed Kev. And quite happy to do so from what I am seeing of the present.

Ray.


----------



## patp

What kind did you buy Kev?

Ray, Chris and I always comment on those that plead poverty and sport amazing nail art and beautifully quaffed hair styles. One lady was getting dog food, free, from a charity because she could not afford to feed her dog. She reached out her beautifully manicured hands adorned with lovely bracelets to get them and put them in her, high end, car. She didn't look as though she, unlike her dog, went without food very often.


----------



## JanHank

I expect if I had a smart watch it would have told my ma blood pressure was up the creek sooner.
Anyway, I had a busy day part I have reported on the health thing, I took the VHS video and CD player to the shop, they are going to see if it´s repairable, if not dump it, I also took a box of different fittings that I have no idea what to do with and he laughed and said they were Stone Age so I suppose he meant they aren´t any use these days . I also went to Aldi to buy toilet rolls and came out with a recipe for 43.11€, hopefully with the 44.02€ I gave Lidl yesterday and the 31.68€ I spent on dog food I won't need to go shopping again for a while.
Posted off the Passport form and photos as well so hopefully your post office won't hold on to that for too long before delivering it.


----------



## raynipper

If you get into the habit of checking your bp at the same time every week it will up show any abnormalities. Then you can adjust the 'dose' to suit or see the Doc.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

I'm having a tooth taken out today! I have had an extra rogue tooth growing inside the line the of my upper teeth for over 40 years now. It's been a nuisance as food gets trapped between it and my line of teeth plus I occasionally bite my tongue, so enough's enough!


----------



## patp

Another, hopefully, quiet day today. I still have to give Georgia her ten minutes road walk twice daily and then her physio exercises 2/3 times per day followed by the laser on her joint.
England are playing tonight. I wonder which team my brother, in America, will support? Did anyone see any of the photos of how the Japanese team left their dressing room after playing? It was absolutely immaculate! There were even some little origami models left on the table. Then I heard that their fans went around the stadium picking up all the litter so that it, too, was left immaculate! Makes me want to go and live there


----------



## GMJ

I was fortunate to stay in Tokyo for a few days some years ago. Immaculate place and immaculate manners. Also I have never seen so many vending machines in my life - you could literally live out of them with seemingly everything available via the machines. None of them vandalised either and no sign of rubbish or graffiti.


----------



## baldlygo

GMJ said:


> I was fortunate to stay in Tokyo for a few days some years ago. Immaculate place and immaculate manners. Also I have never seen so many vending machines in my life - *you could literally live out of them* with seemingly everything available via the machines. None of them vandalised either and no sign of rubbish or graffiti.


Haven't they vending machines that you can also *live in* (sleep)?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Early to bed as I'm dropping Liz of at Manchester airport at 3am.


----------



## JanHank

As little as possible is what I´m doing today.
I have had an email from my gas supplier this morning, redirected it to Heike and Jürgen, I will never get the hang of these bills. Anyway up I don´t have to pay anything until Dec. But I have to wait for another email that will tell me what my new monthly payments are. Not one word of apology for not answering the half dozen or more that have been sent to them without having a reply other than the automatic one that says they will deal with it and you needn't contact them again. I imagine they received the letter I sent yesterday with all their email in as well as my present meter reading and that's why I heard this morning.


----------



## GMJ

baldlygo said:


> Haven't they vending machines that you can also *live in* (sleep)?


I think I read about what you are referring to. Sleep pod type things.

It was the first time that I came across hot coffee in a can where the can came out of the machine cold; you then pulled a ring pull which set off some kind of chemical reaction which in turn heated the coffee in the inner can, so to speak. It tasted fine too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## raynipper

Yes G, you can do anything and come up with something that resembles Coffee but tea is far more discerning. 
Try explaining the difference between Boiling and Boiled water to a Colonial.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Boiled water can be ice cold seemples.


----------



## GMJ

Can't abide the stuff so not an issue for me tbh.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

I had my rogue tooth out yesterday. The most painful part was the injection into the roof of my mouth! Now I have a hole where the tooth was which will take at least a week to heal over so I need to be careful with it until then.

Plan for today: Mrs GMJ has an MRI scan this morning and then this afternoon I'll be watching rugby on the telly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Drink plenty of salty water to keep it clean, the wife has my sympathy I detest MRI scans, had four now.


----------



## raynipper

My next PET scan is Nov.30th. and then another MRI Dec.6th.
Dermo Doc wants me and both results to him on Dec.9th. 
Good planning as I need an all clear to go off to Portugal.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Drink plenty of salty water to keep it clean, the wife has my sympathy I detest MRI scans, had four now.


Are you trying to bump G. off* drinking* plenty of salty water?


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Drink plenty of salty water to keep it clean, the wife has my sympathy I detest MRI scans, had four now.



Morning

Yes I've been rinsing my mouth with salty water after each meal. It's pretty gross tbh. 

Mrs GMJ has an MRI every year to check the MS lesions on her brain and spinal column. She hates them too and comes away with a headache after every one! Vey efficient yesterday though: the hospital car park was just about empty so we turned up 20 mins early at the MRI Department because of that so she went straight in and didnt have to hang about.


I'm off food shopping in Carmarthen this morning and after that very little planned tbh so should get some time reading the Sunday paper and watching some rugby on the telly later.


----------



## patp

Chris has seen a mini digger that is for sale locally. They are going to ring us later about going to view it today.
Roofer is coming to look at our plans about the porch on the front of the bungalow. He is, currently, working on the garage roof as and when he has time. That means a few hours today for his son to finish the felt and batten on it.
If it works out, time wise, we might pop into Attleborough to a Christmas Fair when they will turn on the lights. For a small market town they do an amazing job with a beautiful tree in the square and a great display of lights all around the town. There is an added draw of our local butcher putting on a bar b que! 
Chris has also seen a two seater mobility scooter, that needs attention, so we might fit a viewing of that into our busy schedule!


----------



## JanHank

Good she didn’t have to wait *Graham*, how long before you know the results. Each time I have had scans here they give me the chart and a CD to keep at home as well as sending it to the Dr. who requested it.

I have a list of things to do, gradually getting through it, but interruptions keep interfering with my plans.

I´ve never seen a two seater mobility scooter *Pat* sounds interesting, is the second seat for you or Georgia -
What about the electricity saving or have the replaced them with battery or solar lights?


----------



## raynipper

Yes, same here Jan. WE get a nice folder with a CD and basic report of the scan before we leave as well as sending a more detailed report to the Doc.

We get to keep our own X-rays and lab results.

Ray.


----------



## patp

It is for me  It is just like a Vespa type scooter where you sit behind the driver. It is three wheeled though. I was thinking that it is the sort of thing that might suit you and Liz, Kev? If we get it I will post some pictures - ha ha!


----------



## JanHank

Something always seems to interfere with my plans, today it´s the birds, they think it's time I filled the coconut shells for them, mixture is now cooling off. 1.1/2 kg fat, porridge oats, a packet of whole meal bread mix (I bought by accident) Walnuts, sultanas and some white flour, I´m waiting for it too cool to put in the shells.


----------



## raynipper

Birds..??

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Siden Reier the white Herron?


----------



## JanHank

Better known in the UK as an Egret.


----------



## raynipper

Much better pic Jan. And we now have a large Heron join them.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

We used to have a lot here at one time, in Poland not far from Frankfurt Oder there used to be hundreds, if it's a nice before or even on Christmas Day perhaps I´ll take a drive out there. I was thinking this morning we often went into Poland on Christmas morning, all very quiet on the roads, I. wonder if it's still the same.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> Good she didn’t have to wait *Graham*, how long before you know the results....


We don't get results unless her lesions have worsened. She has MRI's at least once a year and within 2 weeks or so of it being requested by the neurologist. This is her second this year however as she has been suffering from a relapse for a few months now.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Nothing planned for today so we'll see what the day brings. I'll give the dealer a ring this morning and see if they have made any progress on the MH.


----------



## raynipper

Busy all week.
Today Chemist for meds and widow coffee pm.
Tuesday walking and two birthday celebrations.
Wednesday 110kms to PET scan.
Thursday 40kms to friends wife funeral.
Friday catering for 7 craft group tac.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Been to Physio, Chemist and Sainsburys, Going to see some very old friends on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## GMJ

Did my execises first thing. Just cleaned the windows inside and out (in between showers). Caught up on some admin. Probably have a game of Scrabble after lunch and then maybe watch a film.


----------



## JanHank

I´m having a ripping time going through paperwork and getting rid of things no longer needed. It would be bad enough if it was in English, but this is all German stuff.


----------



## GMJ

I bought a shredder for around 20 quid off Amazon. Mrs GMJ does ours for it and finds it quite cathartic.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> I bought a shredder for around 20 quid off Amazon. Mrs GMJ does ours for it and finds it quite cathartic.


I´ve got this  I´ll light it later.


----------



## GMJ

Shredded and then recycled for us. Save the planet


----------



## JanHank

I don´t think the bit I have will save the planet.


----------



## JanHank

Or I could just rip it up and put it in the blue paper and cardboard bin, but that wouldn't be as much fun.


----------



## patp

We are not allowed to shred paper  I have to tear all the personal info stuff off each sheet of paper before it goes in the recycling  
Chris bought his mini digger this morning! Like this one









Then we went off to Fakenham as the specialist vet called Georgia in to see him. I was a bit puzzled because we have only done a little of the physio and hydro therapy so there should not be much improvement to see. I worked it out in the end though. The kneecap is still slipping out! I imagine that the physio told him because she had spent ages examining it during our physio session. Not happy but nothing I can do about it. We are going to continue with physiotherapy and hydrotherapy to see if we can tighten up all the muscles and ligaments to hold the kneecap in place. He will decide before the end of the year whether more surgery is necessary. He prattled on about how fine a line it is between fixing the kneecap in place and pulling it out of place on the other side of the groove. Burger! I fell so sorry for her. A four year old working breed that has to rest all the time  I could kill breeders sometimes. I have informed both the owner of the bitch and the stud dog owner but did not even get the courtesy of a reply from either of them. It is, after all, their responsibility to breed healthy dogs first and pretty colours and fast movers second 

Then, on arriving home, we could not find the car and house keys! Took us an age to find them but find them we did, hidden with a long forgotten bar of chocolate deep in the recesses of the car seat mechanism. Phew!


----------



## erneboy

Tell him congrats on getting that machine Pat. If his is in the same condition as the one in the photo he should have no difficulty getting his money back for it even after a good number of years. On tip, you can't grease the pins, all of them often enough, I like to give them a tiny squirt every couple of days. Oh one more never grease squeaky tracks that makes grinding paste. Likely Chris knew that any way. Hope he likes it. I wish I had one here. Had loads of toys at home.


----------



## patp

He says, proudly, that ours is better than the one in the picture  Really genuine, local, guy sold it to him. We checked him out thoroughly before we went to view it. He was only the second owner. It does need a service but my brother has lots of big toys and he has befriended a retired digger service engineer  We will get him round, if we can, to give it the once over as it has stood for a little while. Battery is good. Three buckets. Manual Quick Hitch. Standing Blade.
So pleased for Chris because his world was shrinking and now he can still do "jobs" about the place


----------



## erneboy

I read that many people watch porn online, I might once have seen the attraction, but long since I must confess that my kind of porn has been looking at diggers, machines in general and rally cars from the 70s.


----------



## JanHank

My today started at 3.30 am when I made a cup of tea after not being able to go back to sleep for 40 minutes in which time I had rearranged my kitchen things to accommodate an Omni-grill arriving today. That will be one job, to put things where I’ve planned in my head, I dare say I will find a few more things to do to fill my day.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Nothing of note for me planned for today aside from taking Mrs GMJ to her hydrotherapy later.


----------



## raynipper

Yep, know the feeling Jan. 
With all the scans and Dermo Docs deciding on whether we do go to Portugal again all at the last minute is really unsettling.
We both have sore throats and coughs now and that could even stop the scans as well. So sleepless nights.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Good luck Ray - I hope it all works out for you.

It doesn't seem like a year ago that you were setting off for Portugal.


----------



## JanHank

Not anything I am doing, but we have the glassfibre internet people working their way along the street, only one more house before they reach me. I just had to ring Cottbus to ask why are they digging on the house side of the road when all the other services are the other side, no real answer, but he did say they will put everything back as they found it, maybe they will make a better job of my cobbles they may have to remove. The workmen are not German, they are Lithuaen so not as much German as me even. Along by the houses that are almost on the road, they are using shovels.


----------



## patp

Digger arrived as scheduled this morning. Such a nice chap. We had a good ol' chin wag. It needs a service so we will sort that out with my brother. Got the battery on charge.


----------



## Drew

Have you any pictures of your digger Pat?


----------



## jiwawa

erneboy said:


> my kind of porn has been looking at diggers


So maybe that MP who was caught viewing porn in the HOC was correct when he said he was looking for diggers....?!


----------



## GMJ

Morning

I managed a couple of hours in the garden yesterday morning as we seem to be in a dry spell at the moment. The plan for today is to do more of the same: just cutting back and clearing dead detritus. The more I can do now means it'll be in better shape come the spring. Hopefully I should be able to get a last grass cut in as well before the end of the week.


----------



## JanHank

I´ve got loads I can do if I don´t get side tracked.
Yesterday I cleaned the silver candle sticks that our dear old friend Arthur gave to us when he had to move into an old peoples home in 2002, a lot of memories flooded back while I was cleaning the (they are a pig to clean I might add) today I have the other silver ready to clean, these things came from Hans's Mother, they had travelled to England in 1957 in a suitcase and returned to Germany in 2005 also in a suitcase.
I have a new toy for the kitchen called an Omti-grill, Heike has one and says it will be ideal for me, next to no steam unlike my other electric grill, that one is fine for the summer or when doors and windows can be open to let out the steam, unfortunately we didn´t have an extractor fan installed when we had the house built.


----------



## JanHank

Finished article, They have been put back behind glass.


----------



## JanHank

They are here getting ready to put the glass fibre Internet in, I´ve already made friend with 2 of them even though they come from Lithuania and speak no German, one has a bit of English so after a little effort we understand each other. I´ll have em speaking my sign language before they've finished  .
And I think they'll probably be playing with Motley sometimes.


----------



## jiwawa

Will that internet make a difference to you Jan?


----------



## JanHank

It´s just a few € cheeper and very fast which can´t be bad.


----------



## Drew

When I first saw your picture Jan, I thought that PatP and her husband were on a working visit. I am awaiting to see the picture of Pats new machine.


----------



## JanHank

I have to say about these workmen they are nothing like the Germans who down tool at 4pm every day and go home (they do start at 7am.), it is now 6.55pm and they are still working. Mind you they don´t have a home to go to after work they want to get the job done ASAP then they can go home to Lithuania and their families.


----------



## JanHank

Seven o'clock on the dot and all is quiet on the Eastern front.


----------



## raynipper

In and out of PET scan well within time and home again before dark. The worst bit is the 110kms x 2 journeys. 
Get home and the bluddy oven is on the blink. Only heats to 50% judging by the bars.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> the bluddy oven is on the blink


😱 No more cakes! 😱


----------



## raynipper

Hummmmm, bit worrying there Jean. Might have to look at a repair asap.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

I thought it would have been done by now!!


----------



## raynipper

Had a busy day. Funeral tomorrow. Craft group and more entertaining Friday. Maybe the weekend Jean.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

How's Prue gonna manage her entertaining without an oven?


----------



## raynipper

With difficulty. She must have worn out the old one. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

I spent most of the day working in the garden and got loads done. The lawn has now had its final mow of the year too. 

After that whilst Mrs GMJ was at her 'knit and natter' group (or 'stitch and bitch' as I prefer to call it) I tackled a couple of hairline cracks in the render on our bungalow. Any excuse to get a power tool out: I used my angle grinder to widen the cracks and then filled them with some special stuff made for such situations (Toupret Tough Multi-Filler). All I need to do now is sand them down and paint.

We are off into Carmarthen this morning. Mrs GMJ wants to go and see the leisure centre swimming pool and check if it has walk in steps to get in, rather than just the normal ladder things. If so we'll start going swimming plus it's great for her to carry on her hydrotherapy exercises too. 

After that we are doing some Xmas shopping in town. I need to get her something so I'll probably nip into Joules and get her a woolly pully I think


----------



## JanHank

Morning Graham, I do beat you to it sometimes 😁 could have done this morning at 6.30, 5.30 to you of course.

It‘s going to be a bit noisy here today, the glass fibre men ( boys to me) will be sending a mole under my two drive entrances after they have dug up the grass part. I don’t know what happens next, probably another person will come to drill through the wall to bring the cable into the house.
It’s going to be an interesting day, the first lot arrived before 7 o’clock, but not making enough noise yet to wake anyone whole sleeps well.
BTW the bit at the front from the road the first 2 meters don belong to me so no permission from me was needed to dig it up.


----------



## GMJ

Morning


----------



## raynipper

🛌


----------



## JanHank

It always pays to be nice to workmen 😊 they will not be going under my cobbles after all, not really because I am nice to them, but there are too many cables, pipes that are not marked on their plan and big stones cobble size and bigger, so they have spoken to the right department and are now going over the other side of the road where I said they should have gone in the first place, it would have been sooo much easier and quicker for them. it´s all very efficient they even have a photo of my old treadle sewing machine table in the hall where the connection will come into the house.
I told them to call me Janet not Frau and it was quite lovely hearing 5 Lithuanians all say Janet in unison, then I told them Motleys name and they all said that, but had to be corrected, such an easy name for me to say, but the Germans and the Lithuanians all have a problem.


----------



## patp

Here we go


----------



## patp

patp said:


> Here we go


Other bits of kit


----------



## patp

patp said:


> Other bits of kit


----------



## patp

Tractor for heavy lifting


----------



## patp

Cherry picker for reaching up high 😀


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe

Packing the van up in prep for a wee trip to Ypres for a few days from tomorrow. Looking forward to it but might need the thermals


----------



## JanHank

Well done, a photo from Pat, put the flags out 🇪🇺🇬🇧🇪🇸🇩🇪🇫🇷🇿🇦


----------



## patp

Graham - Joules has gone into receivership so, if it is still open, you might get a bargain!

Jan, something for you to investigate. When they put our fibre to the premises (as it is called here) in, they disable the old copper phone line. Didn't think anything of it until it was revealed that your house phone does not work in a power cut. There were a lot of mutterings about making them sort it out for those of us with poor mobile reception but don't suppose it will come to anything.

Nothing much going on here today. Chris's breathing has got worserer so will do a bit of nagging persuading him to speak to someone about it. Last time he ended up with a very frightened GP and a stay in hospital.

I will try to get a picture of the digger but don't hold you breath because I only get on here with every third or fourth try. Very unusual to get on in the morning.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Graham - Joules has gone into receivership so, if it is still open, you might get a bargain!
> 
> Jan, something for you to investigate. When they put our fibre to the premises (as it is called here) in, they disable the old copper phone line. Didn't think anything of it until it was revealed that your house phone does not work in a power cut. There were a lot of mutterings about making them sort it out for those of us with poor mobile reception but don't suppose it will come to anything.
> 
> Nothing much going on here today. Chris's breathing has got worserer so will do a bit of nagging persuading him to speak to someone about it. Last time he ended up with a very frightened GP and a stay in hospital.
> 
> *I will try to get a picture of the digger but don't hold you breath because I only get on here with every third or fourth try. Very unusual to get on in the morning.*


You have put pictures on here Pat, 4 in fact.


----------



## jiwawa

MeFeinMcCabe said:


> Packing the van up in prep for a wee trip to Ypres for a few days from tomorrow. Looking forward to it but might need the thermals


Enjoy! Haven't seen you around for a while.


----------



## JanHank

Good morning Graham 😁

I can’t believe how quickly this week has gone, yesterday I was shocked when I saw it was already Thursday when I thought it was Wednesday. Time certainly flies the older we get.

No plans today, but no doubt I’ll find something.
The fibre cable has been laid along the road and the thinner cable that will come into the house is sticking out of the ground, they say it will probably be connected by another team next week.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We had quite a productive day out and about yesterday except I didn't manage to get Mrs GMJ an Xmas pressie as there was nothing suitable in Joules. After we got home I managed another couple of hours in the garden and did some tree pruning with my chainsaw!

Today we are off to Bridgend so Mrs GMJ can visit her mother at the residential home where she lives. I stay in the car whilst she see's her mum. After that we'll visit the Outlet Centre there and have a mooch before grabbing some lunch.

I had a phone call from the dealer yesterday. Apparently the MH is now fixed as the floor unit behind the drivers seat - the EM40 - had burned out and needed replacing. Funny that as 2 weeks ago it was 'all fixed' as well when I needed 2 new hab batteries with 3 hours labour to boot!!


----------



## jiwawa

Thelma passed her MOT today! I was in trepidation cos I'd had that intermittent 'Check glowplugs' on the dash when I turned the ignition/engine on. Hadn't been there for a while then, blow me, he said he'd call me forward in a minute so I turned the engine on to be ready, and there it was!! Turned off again n just prayed it wouldn't happen the next time, which it didn't. But they have it switched on n off so often as they progress through the tests I thought it was bound to happen again. Either it didn't, or it's not a fail. He had a guy on training so I thought if anything was even slightly dodgy it would be called out. 

After he'd checked the lights (I was back in the van by that time) I went to turn off the headlights but hit the stalk in a funny way - and I got a message on the dash saying:
*Follow me
60 s*

I've never seen or heard of that before, n neither had the tester. Is it maybe a distress thing that the driver can activate to alert someone behind that she's being hijacked or something? I don't know if the 60 s meant 60 seconds but it did disappear from the screen fairly soon. 

I'm puzzled.


----------



## jiwawa

Aha! Mr Google has solved it!

"Was giving the inside of the car a good clean the other day. Hoovered, scrubbed, washed, rubbed etc all the inside. As I was wiping over the dash with those 'shine' clothes I knocked the headlight stalk back (as if I was flashing someone) but the ignition was off. As I did it the digital display lit up saying 'Follow me 30s' so I spent the next 1/2 an hour wondering what it was.

Only later found out from the manual that it illuminated the headlights for 30 seconds, 60, 120 seconds etc (depending on how many times you click the stalk back).

Pretty neat idea for when you've parked up at night in a dark carpark etc so you can see where your walking."

Im surprised the tester didn't know.

Only happens when the ignition is off.


----------



## JanHank

I’m gonna try that on the car tomorrow 😁


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are off to pick the MH up this morning. It is now fixed and apparently the 12v electrical gremlins were being caused by the EM40 floor box slowly being burnt out! Hopefully a new one has now solved that problem...mind you they told me that I needed 2 new hab batteries a few weeks ago and THAT would solve the problem but it didn't!.

After that nothing else planned for today and there is no rugby to watch this afternoon so I'll be at a loose end.


----------



## raynipper

You can now do all those little pending jobs you have been putting off till later G. Now later has arrived.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Trouble is Ray, I've been doing them this week anyway. I could give the garage a clear up I s'pose as Mrs G is chipping away about that. Or I still have more to do in the garden so I might hit that.


----------



## JanHank

A question please, are cheques still used in the UK or is it the same as here, bank transfers only, we have never had a cheque book for the German bank.

Yet another bad night, slept until 3.30 am made a cuppa read for 45 mins, another sleep till 6.30 cat napped then until 7.45.
I am having some upsetting dreams on my second sleeps each morning, they seem so real.

No idea what to do today yet.


----------



## GMJ

Yes cheques still used here but less and less. We have a cheque book and use perhaps 2-3 a year.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Yes cheques still used here but less and less. We have a cheque book and use perhaps 2-3 a year.


👍 thanks G. I will leave the idea I had until the postal strikes over there are finished as my latest attempt to get my passport fixed the form and photos posted on the 22 nd Nov haven’t reached them as of yesterday. Cheques are nothing to do with passport.


----------



## raynipper

The only time we use UK cheques now are to send small amounts to the kids. 
But the French still use them extensively for tax, fines, official payments, etc.
All supermarkets here have cheque writing machines beside the tills.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Yes Ray I saw the cheque writing in action on one visit this year as I remember remarking on it to Mrs GMJ. Not something you see in the UK.


----------



## bilbaoman

Here in Spain no cheque books only cards or bank transfer i think i have used my Uk cheque book twice in thirty years


----------



## JanHank

Just dug mine out from the bottom of the draw, I´ve got loads of money as not one cheque has been used 🤣


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Off to pick Liz up from Manchester airport later, free to drop off, £6 to pick up no consessions at all, and I can't see if they accept cash or card on the website, could they be more unhelpful, money grabbing bastards.


----------



## raynipper

Another good reason to stop flying.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Makes my arms ache.


----------



## patp

Jan, in order to pay in a cheque, over here, you are often asked to take a photo of it and send it to the banks where they will pay it into your account. Many towns do not have high street banks any more. Luckily for me we still have one 😅 
We have taken Georgia to hydrotherapy which she loves  It is all looking gloomy as she even tried to skip in the water tank when the speed was turned up  After that we went to a cafe for lunch and then a mooch around a furniture store to look at solutions for curtains for our french doors. They will come out an measure up to see if what I have in mind will be possible. 

Counselling required please? There is a two year old Whippet male dog looking for a home. We have had a Whippet before and they make lovely pets, particularly the males which are more loving. Chris loves them which is where it gets difficult. I want him to have anything he wants. I am therefore going to investigate the dog. He is up for homing because a new partner has moved in with her six dogs. She does not like the Whippet so he is up for rehoming. I know nothing more until I phone them. If Chris had a Whippet he could take it Whippet racing which he also loves and it would give him a hobby, something he really lacks. You don't have to do much except put the dog in the trap and collect it has raced. On the down side we do not really need a "project" at them moment so if he proves to have behaviour problems then, although I can sort them out, do I need the hassle?


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> Jan, in order to pay in a cheque, over here, you are often asked to take a photo of it and send it to the banks where they will pay it into your account.


You can also take photos from within the banking app (not all banks tho) and upload them. 


patp said:


> Chris loves them which is where it gets difficult. I want him to have anything he wants.


You don't say whether Chris has actually said he'd *like* to have it. If he would then it might be a goer but if he doesn't really feel up to it (even tho he likes whippets) it might cause more problems and disappointment?


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Yesterday turned into a busy one. The MH is now back home thankfully after it was diagnosed that the floor box had burned out. I have the offending item and it certainly has. How they couldn't diagnose this first though thus saving the extra trip, I don't know. Plus did I really need to new hab batteries? Hmmmm...

In the afternoon I cleared out the garage and then did some tree work in the garden. I think that's the last of the trees pruned back now.

Today I'm off food shopping in Carmarthen then this afternoon I think it'll be another afternoon in the garden tidying up.


----------



## raynipper

Busy then G after having nothing planned. I'm still trying to get my wife thinking about packing as we only have 10 days and so much to prepare.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Yes Ray. It was a good day. I like productive days like that...and I had merguez for tea as well


----------



## patp

Jean - Chris is always saying he loves Whippets (we used to have one) and I keep nagging him about the disruption another dog, reared by someone else, might cause here. He still wants to go and visit it. We have decided that we will foster the dog to get him out of his situation and then decide what to do once he is here and settled in. We could keep him or find him a suitable home with someone else.

It is our 51st Anniversary today so we are off out to lunch at the local pub.


----------



## JanHank

Congratulations Pat, that a long stretch.
2 years old, probably got a long life ahead, is it fair on the dog, will there come a time when he will need another home? I don´t know what I will do when Motley dies if he goes before me, he is so healthy and fit he may outlive me and that worries me. I need to find someone who will take him if I do pop my clogs before him and that's a worry, even finding someone to look after him should I ever have to go into hospital.
I learnt when Heike was here last month that he cried for a whole week when I was in hospital in June. No more after him.


----------



## patp

I had entertained those thoughts myself Jan. Then I thought of the plight the dog is in now. It is, certainly, going to be rehomed somewhere. If we take him on and sort out his little ways then he will stand a better chance of fitting in somewhere else if it becomes necessary. Georgia is only 4 so we could say the same about her? There is no definite decision made. We do have to meet him and introduce him to Georgia. I had said that I would not have two dogs again because of the, inevitable, rivalry you get and the need to meet the needs of two different characters. Then I get the thoughts that I cannot deny Chris anything he wants. He wants a Whippet. It will give him a hobby, Whippet Racing, that gets him out of the house and meeting people.


----------



## jiwawa

Nowt! 


GMJ said:


> the floor box had burned out.


What's a floor box Graham? 


patp said:


> He still wants to go and visit it.


That's what I hadn't picked up from your original post. If he wants it that's a whole different thing from you assuming he wants it! 😉 And congratulations on the wedding anniversary!


----------



## GMJ

The Sargent EM40 fuse box that sits behind the rivers seat in my Autotrail


----------



## JanHank

You will of course do what you want Pat but you did ask for thoughts from us.
What's this rivalry between dogs, we have always had 2 dogs together, once 3 and never had any rivalry between them, or cats, rabbits or sheep, I could go on to goats cows horses ducks budgies zebra finches and waxbills. Once they knew these animals and birds were to be left alone, they were left alone.
















































.






What are these rabbits doing in my kennel. Caesar was the dog Hans took shooting with him and he retrieved the kill which were rabbits or hares.







So they had a hutch of their own. Caesar & Brandy number 1.
Bunny inside, the black one, a Buck and Coney the fawn one a Doe on the ledge, Not long after we had 16 off spring.







Reece, Brandy number 2 and Whisky the cat







Kristel, Yuni and Motley number 1







Motley Shade and Manny.







Reecs, big Ears and Brandy 2. Reece was Big Ears bestest friend, when she was old enough she even brought her off spring to meet him.

Sorry, you know what I´m like when I stat talking about our dogs, I need gagging. 😁


----------



## patp

Yes, Jan, that is why I said I need counselling  
The reason he is being rehomed is because he does not get on with one of the other half's dogs (she has six and they are all new to him). His owner has two other dogs and they are moving in together. There has been a falling out and now he has to go. I asked some leading questions and it seems that he food guards. Now this could be for many reasons but it is entrenched in some dogs. So many Cocker Spaniels, for instance end up being re homed for resource guarding. It can be addressed/managed but we do have a granddaughter now and do we need the hassle of a dog that has to "managed" even if it is only while he is being retrained? Once retrained how long before we really, really trust him around a child?
If he proves unsuitable then I will investigate a proper racing bred whippet (this one is show bred) for Chris.


----------



## JanHank

If I could find it amongst all our videos I would show you how we taught Yuni not to grumble when anyone touched her when she was eating, we did it for a while and then one day a little girl called Katie who lived across the road from us suddenly decided to pick up Yuni´s dish sit on a stool with the dish on her lap and feed Yuni just as she had seen us do. The dog never grumbled at us after a few days of us doing it and after Katy nobody was grumbled at.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Cleaning the bungalow this morning and then the plumber is here later to do our annual boiler service.


----------



## JanHank

I think I should go shopping today, the list is getting long. 
Sometime this week the trench will be dug from the road to the house and the cable for my new fibre internet laid, not sure if they will bring it in as well or if that a different team.


----------



## patp

Got to go and meet this dog. I am having second thoughts though. I will see how keen Chris really is. It is me who will have to do all the training etc. Georgia has hydrotherapy this afternoon.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> *Got to go and meet this dog.* I am having second thoughts though. I will see how keen Chris really is. It is me who will have to do all the training etc. Georgia has hydrotherapy this afternoon.


That´s it then, we only went to _have a look _at Shade in 2007 when I said we were not going to have anymore dogs, he didn´t leave until 2018, well didn´t leave then as he is buried behind the shed.


----------



## patp

Owner cried off. I had a long chat with him about the dog's behaviour. He is going to give it a couple of weeks. Tried to get it over to him that the dog will be very stressed moving into a house where six dogs already live. From photos I have seen he looks stressed living with the two in the current set up! They are all entire dogs because they are all show dogs. Next move that I have advised is that they engage a modern behaviourist to sift through all the problems that such a large lot of dogs will have. Hopefully they will resolve it but some doggy people, having owned a few dogs think they already know it all.


----------



## raynipper

I would be very stressed moving into a house with more than two dogs.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> I would be very stressed moving into a house with more than two dogs.
> Ray.


11 dogs, a few children and several grown ups, some it was the first we had met them all in our garden and conservatory., no trouble with dogs or children. The Judge is Johnny Uncle a dog behaviourist who Pat may have heard of. I think you know which ones were ours.
It was a super afternoon.


----------



## patp

You are right to feel uncomfortable at first Ray. It is a normal human reaction. Once you have met the dogs and they have proved themselves to be sociable you might feel differently. My brother is scared of dogs and the adrenaline he produces does affect any dog he meets. He has been bitten several times and the owners always say "he's never done that before"! Dogs don't have morals. They act on instincts.


----------



## raynipper

I love all animals until the bite or cause me grief.
Nephew has two scatty dogs we endure next week on the way to Portugal. Totally out of control unless he shouts at them. The spaniel stinks and is always under the table, phew. The other hound always wants to have his head resting on your lap but he dribbles. It's impossible to carry anything in or out the front door as you are swept from under by the combined weight of both dogs going mad.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I like a wet dog, wonderful smell.

Not done much lately, I put a shelf up for Liz this morning in the futility room, can't get the bugger down now


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> I love all animals until the bite or cause me grief.
> Nephew has two scatty dogs we endure next week on the way to Portugal. Totally out of control unless he shouts at them. The spaniel stinks and is always under the table, phew. The other hound always wants to have his head resting on your lap but he dribbles. It's impossible to carry anything in or out the front door as you are swept from under by the combined weight of both dogs going mad.
> 
> Ray.


You either have to put your foot down and say control these dogs or I don't want them anywhere near me or put a bit of lead in their ears. I had to do it with a very good friend as they alwasy jumped up with muddy feet, she didn't mind as she dressed for it, but we stopped going, her choice & ours, limited to WhatsApp now.


----------



## JanHank

Training, Training, Training, unfortunately too many humans think dogs train themselves which of course they will if left to their own devices and end up just as those two have Ray, unfortunately it’s owners that need training before they are allowed to own a dog.


----------



## raynipper

When we see/visit some friends with dogs, we always come away thinking never again.
Some are really too old to start training a new dog especially when it's come from a pound or rehoming centre.

And I'm still getting a neighbours daughters dog crapping on our nice tidy gravel most mornings. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

So you found out who it was in the end then Ray? I remember you posting about it and how disgusting it was.

There are a couple who live in the village that used to turf their dog out all day every day regardless of weather. It took to crapping all over our end of the village and a few times outside our gates. I found out who it was and had a quiet word. All OK for 6 months then it started again so I reported them to the Parish Council...except that the owner is a Parish Councillor so nowt happened. I then reported them to the County Council and they were all over it like a tramp on chips! 

No more problem.

If it does happen again it'll be the RSPCA next time.


----------



## patp

RSPCA are useless Graham. Will only be interested if they are going to get publicity. The dog warden is the one that should be involved. In fact, if it is wandering, you can get it picked up by the dog warden and the owner gets a fine. A persistent offender round here had his fine increased each time the dog was picked up. It was in the hundreds by the time he decided to fix his fencing. I took the dog home several times and then decided enough was enough and involved the dog warden.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Hopefully I can get outside this morning if the mizzle holds off. I need to sand down and paint the repairs I did to our rendering the other day: 2 hairline cracks that I ground out and filled. This afternoon then Mrs GMJ has her hydrotherapy in Carmarthen.


----------



## raynipper

Dentist 10am then MRI 16.00pm. All in 2c.!

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

MRI a routine one Ray?


----------



## raynipper

Initially yes G. But the results will determine going to Portugal last minute on Friday. Grrrrrrrr.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Fingers crossed again Ray. Will you get the results today?


----------



## raynipper

Sadly they will be sent to my Dermo Doc who I have an appointment with Friday. Sorta hanging over my (our) heads till then.
I'm packed but Mrs is worried and hesitating.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Goog luck Ray, quicker result than here then.


----------



## JanHank

If fingers crossed helps get a good result Ray add mine to the list.

*What is the origin of fingers crossed?*
Crossing fingers *dates to a pre-Christianity belief in Western Europe in the powerful symbolism of a cross*. The intersection was thought to mark a concentration of good spirits and served to anchor a wish until it could come true.

The Germans hold their thumb down with the other fingers ✊ _Daumen halten._
*Apparently this gesture dates back to the time of the ancient Romans*. It was said that during gladiator fights pushing thumbs into the fist meant audience members were expressing their sympathy for a gladiator in the hope that the fighter would remain alive.

What about the French and Spanish ?


----------



## GMJ

What about this one...

🖕


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> If fingers crossed helps get a good result Ray add mine to the list.


+1!

Had my hearing tested this morning after much badgering by my son over a few years - I maintain it's him that mumbles! Add to that, he has facial hair and since I use both eyes and ears to hear, I blame him! 

Verdict - I've lost some high frequency hearing but not at stage to need aids ATM. My son interprets 'high frequency' as 'people talking to you a lot'! 😉


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

WHAT!!


----------



## raynipper

Had to call our Credit Card service today as we are getting bombarded with SMS messages to call a mobile number. I have been deleting them all week but today they tried to call my wifes UK mobile.

Phoning the call centre I get a strong Asian voice asking what can he do for me. First I tell him I am hard of hearing and have trouble on the phone so can he speak SLOWLY. Yes sir he says and starts to gabble in some version of Indian language. Several more times I ask him to slow down and articulate. I gave up in the end and just continue to delete all the messages.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Had to call our Credit Card service today as we are getting bombarded with SMS messages to call a mobile number. I have been deleting them all week but today they tried to call my wifes UK mobile.
> Phoning the call centre I get a strong Asian voice asking what can he do for me. First I tell him I am hard of hearing and have trouble on the phone so can he speak SLOWLY. Yes sir he says and starts to gabble in some version of Indian language. Several more times I ask him to slow down and articulate. I gave up in the end and just continue to delete all the messages.
> Ray.


How annoying Ray, next time ask him to put you onto an English speaking assistant. 😉


----------



## raynipper

He just called again and asked to go through some security checks? I said I'm busy can you call tomorrow ................... and the next day....................... and the next???

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

The Fibre boys are getting ready to pack up for the night, moving the machinery etc. so I put an outside light on so they could see better.
I have just had a good laugh with the them, the chef came to tell me they will put back the cobble stones they had to remove to get to the house in the morning, while he was here I asked him to mark on the map I had printed where they lived In Lithuania, which he did, while doing so one of the others came and said something to him in their language and the chef said with a big smile, in English for me to understand "Yes I have just given her my phone number so she can call me whenever she likes" we all had a good laugh, I´m probably old enough to be his granny.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

With nothing on the calendar, I think I'll wash the car and the MH today. It's a bit of a thankless task given the state of the roads around here but at least I can stop the layers building up!


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are off food shopping in Carmarthen this morning as we are away tomorrow. I also have an eye test appointment booked for midday. It'll be my 3rd one in a year as my eyesight is getting worse plus I have to have a big floater investigated that has appeared in the last year. Mrs GMJ has to come with me as I wont be able to drive afterwards as they are going to dilate my pupils with eye drops so they can investigate the new floater.


----------



## JanHank

My floater arrived on my 70th birthday, over the years it’s faded and now just 3 dots that I very rarely notice. Nowt can be done about them apparently.
Sky looks full of snow so maybe I’ll be able to build a snowman for company 😁.


----------



## raynipper

After my cataracts I had 'floaters' but the eye surgeon explained they were tiny particles of blood and to try and remove them would cause more problems. So just live with them and the brain will eventually block them out. It did.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I think the worry is that it is a large one and has appeared quite suddenly. I understand nowt can be done but I think they are investigating to check to see that there is no underlying cause. It's really annoying as it presents a blurred spot in my right eye which obviously then moves around. Annoying when trying to read something.


----------



## JanHank

The white snow has gone and these black things (rooks) have arrived digging in the garden with there big strong beaks, I´ve chased them off and hope they don´t come back to do the same damage as they did a few years ago.


----------



## GMJ

I'm back from the opticians. I was right, my eyes have got worse so I just ordered 4 new pairs of glasses. Worse still I am developing cataracts. They are not bad enough yet to get an NHS referral so I'll need to make sure I get my eyes checked again next year unless they get worse again, in which case I'll need to go in before a year is up.

The optician showed me where the large floater had come from when comparing the current pictures of my eyes to the last test in April. A large globule of vitreous jelly has come free from the back of the eye and is wandering around. Nothing to be done but it may well become smaller over time. It's difficult to ignore as it's a large strip of blurriness passing across my right eye every time I move it.

Oh well!


----------



## raynipper

I had my eye test some 6 or 7 years ago in Specsavers or Vision Express and they said I had the start of cataracts. I gasped and cringed and the optician said Oh don't worry you will be dead before they progress enough to be a problem.!!!
The following year my French ophthalmologist said I won't give you a prescription until you have had your cataracts done and booked me in for a consultation with the eye surgeon the next week. 
Done and dusted within a month. Never looked back .................. unless in the mirror.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are going away later this morning for our last trip of 2022. We are off to Pembrey for a few nights then Cheltenham to take the olds out for their Xmas meal and then Cirencester to catch up with friends. Given that Pembrey is less than an hour from where we live and that it is a C&MC site, we cant get in until 1.00pm so it'll be a leisurely pack of the MH this morning.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> I had my eye test some 6 or 7 years ago in Specsavers or Vision Express and they said I had the start of cataracts. I gasped and cringed and the optician said Oh don't worry you will be dead before they progress enough to be a problem.!!!
> The following year my French ophthalmologist said I won't give you a prescription until you have had your cataracts done and booked me in for a consultation with the eye surgeon the next week.
> Done and dusted within a month. Never looked back .................. unless in the mirror.
> 
> Ray.


Interesting difference in approach! Like Graham, I was told a few years ago that I had the start of cataracts, 'but everyone does at your age'. 

I also had a batch of floaters - whether they've gone or I just don't 'see' them any more I don't know.


----------



## raynipper

Just to let y'all know. The Dermo Doc has found some items of interest on the last PET scan in my Ganglions and need to come out asap rather than later as they can spread.
So Portugal is off again this year for the 3rd time and we are back home now unpacking all the cases and boxes I was about to stack in the car.

We await contact by the respective secretaries for the first step a consultation with the surgeon etc. Likely just after bluddy Christmas. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Oh Ray I am so so sorry, however it´s a good thing they have been found in time before they start to spread. 
I´m sure you will enjoy the season with all the friends you have at home. Big Hug


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Jan. Could always be worse. Belt and braces dermo doc I can't really fault.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

Good they're on it Ray, pity about Portugal though. Commiserations.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Just to let y'all know. The Dermo Doc has found some items of interest on the last PET scan in my Ganglions and need to come out asap rather than later as they can spread.
> So Portugal is off again this year for the 3rd time and we are back home now unpacking all the cases and boxes I was about to stack in the car.
> 
> We await contact by the respective secretaries for the first step a consultation with the surgeon etc. Likely just after bluddy Christmas.
> 
> Ray.


Oh bullocks - sorry to hear that Ray...on both fronts. Health comes first and you never know, you may be able to get away for some sort of break.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are now at Pembrey for 3 nights having overcome my panic over the water pump yesterday. It's cold and crisp with overnight temps being forecast of between -5 to -8 degrees!

We have to go back home today as we forgot to pack the Xmas pressies for family who we are seeing early next week. Thankfully we remembered now and not when we got to Cheltenham! It's less than an hour away to home so we'll do that and then plan on visiting Kidwelly Castle and also Kidwelly town, on our way back to site


----------



## JanHank

As tomorrow is the third Sunday in advent, meaning just 2 weeks to the big day for children both old and young, I’m going to bring down a few Christmas decorations today and sort through what to put up and what to ditch. I bought some new lights, but made a mistake, I thought they were battery operated, but they ain’t ☹, I don’t suppose they take much power. The ready trimmed artificial tree will come down when someone is here to do that for me.
Other than that I’m probably going to open a bottle of Glühwein this evening, when the house is all aglow I might as well join in.😁🍷.


----------



## GMJ

Mrs GMJ insisted on putting the tree up on Thursday as we are away now until the 19th I think.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Just to let y'all know. The Dermo Doc has found some items of interest on the last PET scan in my Ganglions and need to come out asap rather than later as they can spread.
> So Portugal is off again this year for the 3rd time and we are back home now unpacking all the cases and boxes I was about to stack in the car.
> 
> We await contact by the respective secretaries for the first step a consultation with the surgeon etc. Likely just after bluddy Christmas.
> 
> Ray.


I am so, so sorry to hear that Ray. One disadvantage of being a glass half full person is that when it doesn't work out, the fall is hard. But as others have said - great that they have found the little beggars and can do something about it. 

At least you will have the company of the friends who were supposed to go with you and had to pull out somewhat earlier. Sending a big hug to you both.


----------



## jiwawa

I'm about to join the family for an indoors lunch - I bet the restaurant is packed. Feeling a bit anxious but I'm sure, all will be well. Travelling down on the bus n waiting in the train/bus mall I seem to be the only person in the world wearing a mask!


----------



## raynipper

'It's' still about Jean. As the numbers go up and down the masks get used accordingly but not all the time.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Well, I weathered that no bother. The restaurant was virtually empty when we went in n I felt very comfortable. What I didn't realised in the 2-3hrs we were there was that the place had become very full! Fingers crossed! For everyone.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We didn't get to Kidwelly Castle yesterday as by the time we had popped home to pick up the forgotten pressies, it was lunchtime and Mrs GMJ wasn't feeling too great either. After cooking a brunch this morning, we'll try and get there but if not no harm done really.


----------



## JanHank

I Hope your good lady feels better today Graham.
A few fairy lights, run on batteries, put up yesterday, it looks very pretty on the TV wall side. Today a few pretty things will be dotted here and there.
The new lights, 300 on a string, take 12.5w so not a lot, I don’t know where to put them yet.
I bought a Poinsettia last week from Kaufland, it’s dead already, I have watered it before anyone suggests I haven’t. The leaves started falling off then the flowers 🌺 now it’s almost completely naked, I shouldn’t bit plants or flowers, they always die on me.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks Jan. All good today. We have just returned from Kidwelly Castle. Very nice place it was too but a bit parky out so we didn't stay long.


----------



## raynipper

Researching a new 40" Monitor/TV for the office. The 10 year old 32" Samsung is playing up and warning me it's about time.
95% used as a monitor and several around €200. 
Any preferences?

Ray.


----------



## Drew

For those of you who are interested: The *Nasa's Orion capsule is about to touch down in or around 10 minutes time. It is available to watch on live on U**Tube.*


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are moving from Pembrey today and heading up to Cheltenham. Tomorrow we are taking Mrs GMJ's dad and uncle out for their Xmas meal as we wont see them over Xmas.


----------



## raynipper

Not only monitor on the blink but built in oven element blown this weekend.
Found and ordered a new oven element for our 18 year old oven. Cheaper in UK but by the time carriage and import and admin added it's almost double the price and twice as long to get here even without the strikes in UK. So €18 and two day delivery. Can't be without the oven over Christmas. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I 'spose better that it happens now than in 2 weeks time Ray?


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Researching a new 40" Monitor/TV for the office. The 10 year old 32" Samsung is playing up and warning me it's about time.
> 95% used as a monitor and several around €200.
> Any preferences?
> Ray.


My 40“ Panasonic plazma TV is about 15 years old and no complaint with its performance, I have a separate sound receiver from two decent speakers that must be 30 years old, I needed a new satellite receiver this year but I do keep toying with the idea a bigger TV might be in order, however I don’t like the pictures of the new ones, they are too perfect and unrealistic to my eyes. Even when I asked the shop where I bought it about a new one with Netflix etc he sold me the firestick because there’s nothing wrong with this TV he said. I have the distance for a bigger TV but there would need to be some furniture rearranging to fit a bigger one on that wall.


----------



## JanHank

Deleted, why is there no delete post facility any more, the first post wasn’t going, tap post again and two appear immediately.


----------



## raynipper

GMJ said:


> I 'spose better that it happens now than in 2 weeks time Ray?


I dunno G. Might be a nice quiet Noel that I always crave.  

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jan, it's the luck of the draw with appliances. Old TVs 30 years, new TVs from 10 to 20 years, microwaves 10 to 40 years. 
I guess I expect everything to just keep going like they used to (not cars).

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Yes Jan, it's the luck of the draw with appliances. Old TVs 30 years, new TVs from 10 to 20 years, microwaves 10 to 40 years.
> I guess I expect everything to just keep going like they used to (not cars).
> Ray.


S0 that's why my fridge bought in 1990 and the microwave before that even are still working. The Freezer we bought her in 2007, it´s still going well.


----------



## JanHank

I just checked and found I have £500.00 extra in my bank, so I can turn the heating on now 🤣 I think there will be the £200.00 heating allowance as well won´t there plus the £10.00 Christmas bonus that should cover some of my heating bill, plus this month in Germany the government are paying so all in all I don´t think I´ll be too much out of pocket as I am saving on lots of things like turn the heat down, switch off lights that are not in use, what would I save if I turned off all the standby lights I wonder oh and the computer at night, he's always left sleeping.?


----------



## raynipper

Everything will use something Jan even on standby.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Yes but is it really worth worrying about?


----------



## bilbaoman

JanHank said:


> I just checked and found I have £500.00 extra in my bank, so I can turn the heating on now 🤣 I think there will be the £200.00 heating allowance as well won´t there plus the £10.00 Christmas bonus that should cover some of my heating bill, plus this month in Germany the government are paying so all in all I don´t think I´ll be too much out of pocket as I am saving on lots of things like turn the heat down, switch off lights that are not in use, what would I save if I turned off all the standby lights I wonder oh and the computer at night, he's always left sleeping.?


Ithink you will find that the 500 gbp is made up of 200 pounds heating allowance and 300 cost of living allowance which is paid to those who get heating allowance we who live in warmer climes get nothing


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Might be a nice quiet Noel that I always crave.


Ha! You mightn't be so keen when there's no hot dinner on the table Ray, or little fancies to take your fancy!


----------



## JanHank

bilbaoman said:


> Ithink you will find that the 500 gbp is made up of 200 pounds heating allowance and 300 cost of living allowance which is paid to those who get heating allowance we who live in warmer climes get nothing


Oh well that's better that the normal 200 anyway, I´m not depending on it thank goodness.


----------



## patp

Oh Ray! So sorry to hear this  Life is such a burger sometimes. Was it better to have had the anticipation of, possibly, going away though?

Can't get all Christmassy this year. Too much running about to appointments here there and everywhere. Chris has an appointment to x ray his worst knee (they both hurt). Unfortunately it clashes with Georgia'a appointment for her umpteenth hydrotherapy session. She is going there twice weekly and it is over an hour round trip. Then there is the physiotherapy for her once a week (hour and a half round trip) without the vet wanting to see her every now and then (two hour round trip). It might all be in vain anyway  Going to look into a referral to Fitzpatrick if the vet does not come up with a concrete (ish) solution.

Chris's Cardioversion has failed and he is back in AF. It is not unexpected but having felt the benefits he is, for the first time, down in the dumps over all this. Doing my best to get him out and about even if it is only to wait in the car for me while Georgia gets her treatment. We take ourselves out to lunch more often than we really should to compensate for the long drive.


----------



## patp

Anyone want a Whippet? Nice two year old dog looking for a home. He does not get on with one of his owner's new girlfriend's dogs. He is fine with the Rottweiler and Lancashire Heeler that he lives with now. Whippets are very low maintenance dogs. He has been a show dog and has taken part in racing.


----------



## jiwawa

Hope Chris perks up soon Pat - he's had a lot to contend with.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are now in Cheltenham and are off later this morning to take the 'olds' for their Xmas meal. Hopefully there won't be any more snow as it's pretty treacherous out there.


----------



## JanHank

Wore me out reading that Pat. I can understand Chris, has pacemaker been mentioned yet? Wonderful things.
I‘d say you should stop worrying or enquiring about the wippet, your two invalids are your concern, someone else will take up that cause I’m sure.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Going to Boots for Flu jabs this morning, and I have to book a Shingles jab even though I had Shingles a little while ago.

@patp did you manage to sort out your logging in problem?


----------



## patp

Yes, he has been discounted (the dog that is!). I do have a habit of taking on "projects" when I am at full stretch already  I have given what advice I can to the owner. It is not usually hard to rehome a Whippet so I hope he finds somewhere for him to go. Poor dog must be very stressed 

Pacemaker has not been mentioned for Chris. Consultant did say that he did not think that Cardioversion would work! From what we understand everybody's journey through heart failure is different. The cardiologist responded really quickly, after we reported back, to instruct the GP to change drugs. GP was was quick to respond too  The new drug has to be ordered in, though, and then it will take a while before any effect is felt.

Off to Canine Hydrotherapy later today. The specialist phoned me last night. I had asked my referring vet to investigate where we go next if the current track leads to a dead end. I suppose they have been discussing the case. We have agreed to give hydrotherapy a bit longer but if no improvement by the New Year he will probably operate to tighten up the wires he inserted last time. Poor dog  Then we had a chat about the other leg which has the same, but a milder, problem. Bluddy breeders


----------



## raynipper

Trudging round my plot this am resulted in two great sacks of dead branches and twigs ready for the fire later. I keep looking at the old trees along one side and thinking which branches to hack off.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Hope a ladder isn't involved Ray?!


----------



## raynipper

In that case Pat, I will start at the bottom.

Ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Would that be the front bottom or the back bottom.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We had a very convivial time with the 'olds' yesterday when out for their Xmas meal. We go to the same pub every year but the service was poor this year as there were only 2 people working the bar/serving food and there was a large party in. Also they didn't even give us Xmas crackers either!

Today we are moving base down the road to Cirencester. En route we'll stop at Tesco to stock up.


----------



## raynipper

Snow here might make staying indoors an option. Cancel our usual group coffee morning as many have covid as well. So hibernating with many layers on.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Snow here might make staying indoors an option. Cancel our usual group coffee morning as many have covid as well. So hibernating with many layers on.
> 
> Ray.


It's called peace and quiet Ray, enjoy it while you can, maybe have a Duvet Day, snuggle up to Mrs Nipper.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are now in Cirencester for a few days visiting friends. Mrs GMJ is out for coffee with a friend of hers this morning. I'll get her to drop me in town so I can see if I can find an Xmas pressie for her. I am on the look out for a woolly pully for her so fingers crossed one f her favourite shops here will have something suitable.


----------



## patp

Kev - still get denied access on a regular basis. Jan - yes I do use the bookmark and it makes no difference. I get on to all other forums that I use and have no other problems apart from this site so I just take it as it comes.

Hair cut today.

Yesterday Georgia was at her last physiotherapy session. The physio thinks that she can feel something abnormal in the knee. Not sure exactly what it is. I asked her to let Simon the vet know because she said she would like him to feel the knee to confirm or deny what she is feeling. Georgia is so good. She lies "flat" so that Sarah can manipulate her knee as much as she wants. She cooperates with all the exercises and then rolls over for a tummy rub  I have ordered her some physio hurdles to continue with the rehab. I tried to make some outside with what we have lying around but decided I would kick myself if I did more harm than good. Georgia has passed Gypsy/s record for the most money spent on one leg!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Kev - still get denied access on a regular basis. Jan - yes I do use the bookmark and it makes no difference. I get on to all other forums that I use and have no other problems apart from this site so I just take it as it comes.
> 
> Hair cut today.
> 
> Yesterday Georgia was at her last physiotherapy session. The physio thinks that she can feel something abnormal in the knee. Not sure exactly what it is. I asked her to let Simon the vet know because she said she would like him to feel the knee to confirm or deny what she is feeling. Georgia is so good. She lies "flat" so that Sarah can manipulate her knee as much as she wants. She cooperates with all the exercises and then rolls over for a tummy rub  I have ordered her some physio hurdles to continue with the rehab. I tried to make some outside with what we have lying around but decided I would kick myself if I did more harm than good. Georgia has passed Gypsy/s record for the most money spent on one leg!





Sorry to hear that Pat, I hope the crappy back room staff or the Moderator might have contacted you by now, so much for it being a better site, stable sh1te is still sh1te, I don't come on her much these days just look in.


----------



## GMJ

IT'S ALL GONE TITS UP...

No water in the MH this morning so am now back home having cut our trip short. The pump was working but wouldn't stop running. I did the air lock trick sucking through the shower hose but to no avail. I changed the water pump too as I carry a spare, just in case it was that. Nope. 

Got home and we have no water in the bungalow aside from the mains incomer on the cold tap in the kitchen. No hot water anywhere and no cold water anywhere else. Apparently it was -11 degrees here last night so I guess we have frozen pipes running to/from the garage as that is where the boiler is. 

And lastly, Mrs GMJ's mother had 2 falls and is now in hospital with a cracked vertebrae, cracked ribs and a chest infection! The ambulance was rung for on Sunday last by her care home; it turned up on Monday; then she had to wait in A&E (presumably in a bed) until a bed became free on a ward today! Monday to today struck in A&E!

I am currently having a beer!


----------



## patp

Crikey Graham! Makes all our problems seem a lot smaller. Hope you get sorted soon. Best wishes to the poor lady


----------



## erneboy

Sounds pretty bad G. I hope things improve for all of you rapidly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sorry to hear your tales of woe Graham, hopefully, things will start to improve by tomorrow.

Have more beer, but don't fall over FFS


----------



## jiwawa

Heavens above Graham, what a day. Hope the MIL recovers soon and that you can keep warm till the pipes thaw.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Thanks all  

We left the heating on all night hoping that that would help defrost the pipes but we still have no water as of now (aside from the mains incomer as I mentioned). It's going to be another cold one today but from tomorrow the temps start to rise so hopefully we'll get our water back then.

I drained down the water in the MH when we got back yesterday so I'll try a partial refill today and see if I can get that working. It was probably either a frozen pipe somewhere (which shouldn't happen and has never happened to us before as its fully winterized) or perhaps some other unknown blockage. Either way if I can get that going we can at least have a hot shower.

Mrs GMJ will be ringing the nursing home where the MiL lives to ask them why they never rang her on her mobile (which they have) and instead, just left 2 messages on the home answer machine! Our plan was to come home next week so she wouldn't have got the message until then!

Plan for today: empty and clean the MH and keep my fingers crossed that nowt else goes wrong!


----------



## raynipper

Awaiting vampire to draw bloods and then off to have a little tete a tete with the surgeon.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Dental hygienist today at a whopping £75! There is no NHS dentist in Norfolk or Suffolk now. My dentist would keep me on his, private, list if I pay £28 per month. You then get 10% discount. As I never need treatment I have decided to just pay for the hygienist every six months and worry about any treatment I may or may not need when the problem arises. I did ask the receptionist what would happen and she said just give us a ring and we will see if we can help. Just a scam to get us to join their scheme.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Its just wrong that the ones who need it most are just left out of the system unless they can pay, crappie government decisions.


----------



## JanHank

I’ve charged my mobile phone with the new Powerbank that arrived today, oh it’s now tomorrow so it came yesterday 😁


----------



## GMJ

DISASTER!!!

At 5.30 last night we had a pipe burst in the attic. Water everywhere. Had to book into a hotel as house unsafe. More later


----------



## JanHank

Oh how dreadful Graham, it‘s a good thing you were home earlier than expected, what a disaster.


----------



## patp

Oh no Graham! Poor Mrs GMJ  So fortuitous that you came back when you did though.
We have carpets everywhere. I am not a fan of hard floors and they are not recommended for dogs' joints nowadays so we carpet everywhere. The kitchen carpet would survive but the rest of the bungalow is wool carpet 😲 

Day off from running around today. Whew! Just took Georgia for her ten minute tarmac walk and then walked up the village shop to pick up the paper. There was show jumping on the tv this afternoon so I have had a nice restful day. Ten minute walk for Georgia again before it got dark. It is supposed to rain but it is not trying very hard and it is still very cold at around 1C.
Could go Carol Singing at the Baptist Church but too scared of Covid or flu. Jan, I have attended a Methodist carol service and it was truly awful


----------



## JanHank

Do tell me when , where and why Pat, the candle lit services used to be lovely in our Orwell & Royston Methodist churches, the candles made it warm and such a lovely atmosphere and the singing super.


----------



## patp

Our local Methodist Church is devoid of members. There are just a couple of families that keep it going. My daughter used to attend Sunday School there. I popped in a year or so ago to support their Carol Service and did not know a single one! I think it all depends on the Minister or whatever they are called. Our Baptist Minister is a lovely chap who does a lot for the community so, if Covid were not around, I would go there. Mind you, I understand that if you join his church you pay 10% of your income into church funds which is then used for charitable work! His church is packed out every Sunday and several days in the week for other events. He and his wife are dog lovers too which is always a good sign


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Our local Methodist Church is devoid of members. There are just a couple of families that keep it going. My daughter used to attend Sunday School there. I popped in a year or so ago to support their Carol Service and did not know a single one! I think it all depends on the Minister or whatever they are called. Our Baptist Minister is a lovely chap who does a lot for the community so, if Covid were not around, I would go there. Mind you,* I understand that if you join his church you pay 10% of your income *into church funds which is then used for charitable work! His church is packed out every Sunday and several days in the week for other events. He and his wife are dog lovers too which is always a good sign


I think you understand wrong Pat, nobody has to pay to join a church, I´m sure that hasn´t changed. I was the treasurer of Orwell methodists, there is an envelope system you can join to give each week, the money goes towards the ministers pay and running the church, heating, insurance etc and charities, but you are not compelled to and what you give each week is between you and your conscience. We used to go carol singing every night for 2 weeks before Christmas and collect for the National children's home, that was super fun.


----------



## erneboy

Another dehumidifier fan here. We always have one handy. Rarely need it but it's very useful in house and van.


----------



## patp

Well, Jan, the Baptist church in our village is different. They use the funds for charitable purposes but that is the way it works. They do very nice things with the funds they raise. They took a local family on holiday and they fund a village in Africa so it is all very nice but just not for me.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Well, Jan, the Baptist church in our village is different. They use the funds for charitable purposes but that is the way it works. They do very nice things with the funds they raise. They took a local family on holiday and they fund a village in Africa so it is all very nice but just not for me.


Where does the money to run the church come from then?


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Re Dehumidifier. I haven't been able to contact my insurance company by telephone yet, it being the weekend and all. I hope to speak with them today. I have put our claim in on line though to get the ball rolling.

Aside from that, today I am off food shopping.


----------



## JanHank

I´ve done it, didn´t know I was going to do anything like it until an hour ago. I have invited Lars for Christmas and he will be here on Thursday. 
Who is Lars, he was here with Astrid and Leon last Christmas and for my birthday, they have separated so he is alone with Lilli and Jackson his 2 dogs. 
Astrid will be with her family.
Now I am looking forward to Christmas.


----------



## patp

I am off to the GP to let him review my drugs.


----------



## GMJ

That's torn it...


----------



## patp

Oh no!!!


----------



## JanHank

Oh heck, don´t put a bucket under that's also got a hole in it dear Graham.
Looks as if you have some nice wet rock wool or other insulation up there, no wonder theres a damp smell. 
I think you need a bit more than a dehumidifier for that.


----------



## dghr272

Manic couple of days here, our 15week old granddaughter had a cold that wouldn’t shift. Eventually the GP agreed to see her and was glad he did as he detected a wheeze and prescribed a 3day steroid course. No change after 3days, if anything it got worse. Out of hours doc advised childrens hospital as they had a 16 hour backlog for a visit.
It culminated in a 7 hour wait in RVH kids A&E, sick kids everywhere with staff under constant pressure, eventually doc there admitted her as her oxygen stats were very low. RSV diagnosis. No other meds suitable for a baby her age as her receptors haven’t developed yet, so you have to wonder why GP prescribed steroids?
Fingers crossed she bounces back.
BTW the NHS is broken big style, through no fault of the hard pressed staff. I have severe doubts that it’s going to get better anytime soon.
I hate what the Tories have done to it. 









Respiratory Syncytial Virus (RSV)


WebMD discusses signs of RSV in babies as well as its risk factors, treatment, diagnosis, and prevention.




www.webmd.com





Terry


----------



## JanHank

Another big worry, so sorry to hear this Terry, hopefully now she is having professional care she'll soon recover.
I also hope some professional person will be talking to the doctor that gave her the steroids to prevent him making the same mistake again.


----------



## jiwawa

Oh dear Terry, that's been a dreadful time. Hopefully she's sorted now and will bounce back quickly. 

I'd include the DUP in my lambasting - the fact there's noone there to make any proper decisions is entirely down to them. Yes, the system was broken before but they're just stamping on its head.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Best wishes from us for the little mite Terry.


----------



## dghr272

Positive news tonight, Fia’s is getting home tonight as her oxygen sats have returned to 99/100%. Doc says she’s doing really well but will have a wee cough for a few weeks but that’ll be normal.
Great relief all round, thanks to all for the good wishes, you just can’t keep a good woman down.


----------



## jiwawa

Ah, she's beautiful Terry and obviously a wee fighter. What have they done to her foot?!! Is that some sort of oxygen monitor?


----------



## JanHank

What a little sweetheart, her smile makes me smile, so pleased it wasn't a long hospital stay for her.
I imagine what Fia has on her foot is a similar thing to what adults have on a finger, that's my guess`


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> What a little sweetheart, her smile makes me smile, so pleased it wasn't a long hospital stay for her.
> I imagine what Fia has on her foot is a similar thing to what adults have on a finger, that's my guess`


 Yes quite right Jan, she kept the staff busy as it was so warm in hospital she was able to see it and was having none of it by dislodging it many times. the oxygen mask was also a new toy to be chewed.

Terry


----------



## GMJ

Morning

I am pleased things are on the up Terry.

I spoke with our insurers yesterday who have put me onto a building repairs company who are coming out on Weds afternoon to assess the damage and discuss repairs. It looks as though the insurers have accepted my claim so hopefully no problem there.

Mrs GMJ has kindly given me her cold now so I'm feeling pretty sh1t at the mo. Hopefully it'll only last a day or two.

Todays plan: cleaning the bungalow this morning and then Mrs GMJ has an appointment near Carmarthen.


----------



## raynipper

Groin OPP all done brilliantly in an hour although 7 hours at the Polyclinique, just recovering in first class room. Mrs. N. driving me home in 20 mins. Can't fault treatment. Home now.
Yep, dressing off in two days and no need for the nurse to come in and take out stitches as dissolvable.
Next step is after the lab results of the other biopsy and ganglions for the chiefs to have a pow wow and discuss next treatment maybe in 10 days...... or so because of Christmas.

So happy bunny in general.
The service and treatment has been absolutely first class and rapid.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Did we even know today was the day? I can’t remember you saying so, but if I don’t write it down I don’t remember, like a shopping list, I need an event list. It pleases me you are happy Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I’ve been awake since before 5 am 🕔
Making bread today and shopping.

I will try to go to sleep again before that though.😴


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Mrs GMJ is having her hair done in Llandeilo this morning then this afternoon we have the buildings repair chap coming to assess what needs to be done to our bungalow following the leak. The water has got underneath the floor boards upstairs so worst case I think would be that they have to come up to get dried out. That turns it into a major job moving furniture and lifting carpets etc.

Crap nights sleep as well as we are both full of cold!


----------



## JanHank

The bread didn’t get made, but I have 3 mixes all ready to go first thing in the morning, I don’t want to start it now because I’ll be done for after that. I have time in the morning, Lars just told me he will be here tomorrow early afternoon. Shopping was enough for today, I have never seen as many cars in Aldi car park and the traffic going to and coming from Poland were endless, Thank goodness there weren’t too many people in the shop and I didn‘t have to wait to go through the check out otherwise I might have said oh fiddlesticks and come home without anything.


----------



## GMJ

Well the buildings bloke has been and the bad news is all the ceilings have to come down right through our inner hallway. Then when all it's all dried out in the joists etc, they will be replaced; plastered; new coving fitted; and then decorated. 

The good news is that they can do all the work when we are away in Spain so hopefully we should come back to a mended house.


----------



## JanHank

You have said when you go to Spain somewhere G. remind me when


----------



## GMJ

Always in Jan, Jan  

We are off on the 14th this time.


----------



## raynipper

Your far more trusting than us G. Not for valuables but the end product.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

The company owner came round himself plus they only do insurance work. If it's not up to standard then LV will soon hear about it.

Mrs GMJ cannot live in a house that is a building site due to her health issues.


----------



## raynipper

I wonder if our insurance company will chip in for repairing the leaky chimney?

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Groin OPP all done brilliantly in an hour


Great news Ray! So much less stress when it all happens as quickly as yours has. Fingers crossed now for the results.


----------



## raynipper

Oh yes Jean. Amazingly fast treatment. Now just awaiting the lab results of the two diggings. Bear in mind this was all discovered Dec.9th. and three days before going to Portugal. So very rapid.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Good news on the op Ray.

Another crap nights sleep as we are both full of cold. Mrs GMJ is starting to get better but mine has gone to my chest as it always does.

Off into Llandeilo this morning as Mrs GMJ needs to have a blood test. After that I want to try and give the MH a clean on the inside as we didn't do it after last weeks trip, what with everything else going on. I also need to put up the 2 new smoke detectors in the bungalow, that arrived 2 days ago.


----------



## JanHank

Pity nobody has invented a water alarm yet.

My visitor comes today so no time to chat I have to make the 3 loaves I have prepared for.


----------



## GMJ

The thing was, was that it was the smoke alarm going off that did alert us amongst other things. The particles in the water triggered them.


----------



## JanHank

3 loaves went into a cold oven, I’ll show you the result later, if I have time 🤓.


----------



## JanHank

Here they are.
I and out of the oven


----------



## raynipper

Only trouble with baking fresh bread is I try and eat the lot.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I think 3 loaves is rather a lotin one go Raymond, the crusts will be eaten first the rest sliced some left out and some in the freezer.


----------



## jiwawa

I thought you used a breadmaker Jan. But maybe not for that quantity?


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> I thought you used a breadmaker Jan. But maybe not for that quantity?


I had one years ago to try, didn’t like it so gave it away. Much prefer my K mixer.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

I have a dental appointment this morning. Around a month ago I had a tooth taken out which was growing inside my upper gum line, so in the palate. It has healed nicely however there is still a whacking great hole where it was which gets full of food during every meal. I want to check if it will close up. Also as the tooth extracted was close enough to the main gum line, the extraction has exposed the sides of other teeth and I'm worried that they may get decay over time as I cant brush in the recess.

Aside from that I will also be picking up our Xmas pork joint from the butcher (I got the turkey on Monday from the supermarket) and then this afternoon I think I'd better wrap Mrs GMJ's Xmas pressies!


----------



## JanHank

Lars, Jackson and Lilly arrived at 8.30 last night (I say night coz it was dark 😆) the two dogs went crazy when they saw me and tore around the house as if they‘d just had fresh batteries put in, after 20 mins or so the batteries were flat and the rest of the time we hardly knew they were there. Motley was a bit bemused bless him, but once they settled down he took it in his stride.
A good thing is they will all sleep in the motorhome, it is their permanent home now anyway, so no extra work for me with a bed etc.
I may be going on a little holiday with them next week, not too far, I’ll let you know when the plan is complete.
I was amazed how he reversed that 12 meter van with a trailer. containing his work tools, behind it exactly where it needed to be at the side of the house in on go.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just been onto my Doctor, seems I might have pancreatitus, they put me onto Ozempic jabs once a week for my type 2 and I've had some quite bad stomach pains, bloods bookd for next Friday ffs, then HBA1c in January.

Hey ho, still here.


----------



## GMJ

Sorry to hear that Kev.

Back home now. Tooth hole healing well according to dentist. Huge queue outside the butchers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm fine, just feel like shoite & it's a bloody pain that I have to wait a week for the blood test, and have to go to the docs for the bllod form, it's 2022 FFS, email it to me or them.


----------



## erneboy

GMJ said:


> Sorry to hear that Kev.
> 
> Back home now. Tooth hole healing well according to dentist. Huge queue outside the butchers.



Cheaper than the dentist I expect.


----------



## JanHank

This is what I call. 
















*Perfect parking in one attempt.*


----------



## JanHank

Lars with Jackson and Lilly is hiding


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Our lad arrives today, to spend 3 nights with us over Xmas. We are looking forward to seeing him.

This morning if the weather holds I will eventually try and get out and give the insides of the MH a clean. This blooming cold I have had and the poor weather has meant I've not been able to but it'd be good to get it done. The cold has gone to my chest now as it always does, which means my poor sleep pattern is even worse now.

Aside from that I'll be cooking our Xmas pork joint this afternoon ready for some warm pork sandwiches and a buffet for tea,

Let the eating commence...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It has been deemd that we shall journey to Hebden Bridge today, maybe eat some ****e food in a noisy cafe and buy expensive crap we neither want nor need, deep joy.

Bah feckin hum bleeding bug.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks Kev - that cheered me up


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good job Liz isn't aware of my feelings, the place will be croweded with flu ridden tossers who will insist on my being in their way, I don't mind in summer at least theres a girly or three to ogle, there shall be zero ogling today I'm sure.


----------



## JanHank

My chief will cook today, rump steak in my OptiGrill. Special fried potatoes and salad.
There can be no walking of any distance because rain rain rain all day. No trip out in the car today either, I think we’ll bring down the tree from upstairs to brighten things up. Andre Rieu is on RBB telly at 12.45 my time today, he will put a shine on the day. Not sure if it’s a repeat or new this year.


----------



## GMJ

My son just message with a photo of his covid test that he just passed...so Xmas is on.

2 years ago he gave it to us and last year he failed his covid test on Xmas Eve morning so was on his own for 5 days until he was in the clear.

Thankfully he hasn't gone for the hat trick this year!


----------



## erneboy

Have you managed to make your house habitable G?


----------



## GMJ

Yes thanks Alan. I dried out as much as I could up in the attic and covered the hole in the ceiling. Downstairs hallway smells of damp but we'll have to put up with that for now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well Hebden bridge was as predicted, coughing and sneezing everywhere, crap lunch, so we buggered off over to Todmorden then Burnley, and Colne, then into M&S at Skipton and jsut sat down with a nice cup of tea, it was a nice driver around in the countryside even though it was Lancashire mostly.

I'll have a nice peacful Christmas Day, I just have to make tow large Yorkshire puddings tomorrow then the day is my own, I have plenty of recorded films to watch.


----------



## patp

Hello all. Sorry for all your trials and tribulations. Glad that some have had necessary treatments. Can't remember much of what has been going on here but it is much the same as before. Lots of running around with Georgia to hydrotherapy and physiotherapy then with Chris to hospital for a knee x-ray. Feeling absolutely worn out  I have given up on Christmas and am not sending even one card. 
We had to go into Norwich to buy son in law's Christmas present as M&S refused to honour my refund voucher on line or over the phone. I had to keep abandoning poor Chris to go to distant shops while he made his way, oh so slowly, to John Lewis for a sit down in their restaurant. Such a worry that he will collapse in the street. Yes, he should have taken his scooter but he is a burger for not charging things up!
Visit from a good friend today who is feeding Thomas the cat while we go to Kent for Boxing Day and a couple of days after.
Christmas dinner at the local pub tomorrow so have to put my posh frock on!
I hope, after all this typing the post actually goes through 🤞


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

After this shi te year Pat I hope life is kind to you over Christmas and the new year and next year is much better for both of you and your menagerie.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all and Nadolig Llawen to everyone.

After yet another sh1te nights sleep with the cold that keeps on giving, I decided to get up early...not through excitement but through coughing!

Plan for today: turkey will go in the oven at 7.00am; then pressie opening from 9.00am; then overindulgence from about 10.30am for the rest of the day


----------



## JanHank

Good morning Graham, and anyone else who‘s awake nothing to keep me awake or wake me up, just my normal sleep pattern so I’ve been fighting since before 5 o’clock and lost as usual. Will your son be going home with your cold Graham?
All good here, Lars was chief yesterday, today my turn with an English roast beef etc. No TV or Netflix so far, Skyjo is favourite.


----------



## GMJ

Hopefully Jan as we reckon it was him who gave it to Mrs GMJ when we saw him earlier this month!

The pork I cooked yesterday turned out lovely and warm pork sarnies were enjoyed my myself and my son for our tea yesterday.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Morning all and Nadolig Llawen to everyone.
> 
> After yet another sh1te nights sleep with the cold that keeps on giving, I decided to get up early...not through excitement but through coughing!
> 
> Plan for today: turkey will go in the oven at 7.00am; then pressie opening from 9.00am; then overindulgence from about 10.30am for the rest of the day


Way too structured for me G, Have a good un.


----------



## GMJ

They aren't exact timings Kev (apart from the turkey which has just gone in the oven): just an outline


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I know, and it does have to run a bit clockwork like to all come together, I have to make the Yorkshire puds shortly for Liz to take over to the kids, then the world is my lobster.

Goat curry for my Christmas dinner today that I got in Hebden Bridge market.


----------



## GMJ

That sounds nice Kev.

Traditional roast for us at around 12.30 - 1.00pm ish. Plenty of time to sort the washing up out before Mrs GMJ wants to watch the Kings speech at 3pm.

Have a relaxing one matey.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Kings speechifying day, I'd forgotten about him, ole big lugs himself in the chair at last, will it be hands in pockets or one hand rubbing the other?


----------



## GMJ

Usually I can find something to occupy Mrs GMJ so we don t watch it but as its his first, it'll be interesting to see how he goes about it I think.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I expect more ******** to be spouted than by his mum.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Recording set up.


----------



## barryd

Today ill be mostly wasting the EE Data I had to buy for this trip. Was supposed to be downloading the new Top Gun Maverick film for a possible Christmas afternoon movie but downloaded the original instead and for some reason Home Alone as Mrs D has never seen it. So now we have Home Alone, Top gun the original and now Top Gun Maverick.  Of course we probably wont get to see any of them as ill be too busy opening the mountain of Presents Ive no doubt been given by Mrs D and all my Rock God fans all over the world including you lot. Where have you hidden them? I presume they are under the van. Hope so as its pishing down here.


----------



## raynipper

I have been commanded to set the recorder for 'Love Actually', 'Catch me if you can' and several other old B&W moves that have been watched many dozens of times.
What a waste of time.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> I have been commanded to set the recorder for 'Love Actually', 'Catch me if you can' and several other old B&W moves that have been watched many dozens of times.
> What a waste of time.
> 
> Ray.


Ah now! Love Actually Ray! My favourite Christmas film. Nice bottle of Red, some French cheese and settle down to watch Hugh Grant be the Prime Minister we should have had and Billy Nighy be a brilliant washed up Rock Star!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We quite like Huge Grunt, What's her face is easy on the eye, people being nice to eachother, not filmed in the dark, no mumbling what's not to like.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> I have been commanded to set the recorder for 'Love Actually', 'Catch me if you can' and several other old B&W moves that have been watched many dozens of times.
> What a waste of time.
> 
> Ray.


You must have started out badly Ray, if Liz or I don't want to watch something then it doesn't get watched together, sometimes with something new I or she won't be that keen so it either gets deleted or we'll watch it alone, no point in one of us being bored with a film or TV, she can watch stuff on her puter anytime (TF) and I can watch on TV anytime she's out or up to no good elsewhere in the house.


----------



## erneboy

Great radio on today. Radio 4 Extra has a couple of seasonal Maigret stories read by Derek Jacobi and later on 4 Marin Jarvis reads William Joins the Carol Singers which has never before been broadcast.

Both are superb readers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

How do you listen to radio Alan?

I tend to do mine on Virgin and record it as it's guaranteed Liz will want to come in and interrupt it.


----------



## erneboy

BBC Sounds app Kev.


----------



## JanHank

We have just come back from a walk in the fog, the dogs enjoyed it and it was extra nice coming back to a nice warm house. 
No TV for me, maybe I will watch King Charles at 4 o’clock, if not I expect I can see it on YouTube later.
We are having a nice relaxing time, Lars is enjoying the peace and quiet and no hassle he says.


----------



## Drew

We have just finished watching The Kings Speech, both of us thoroughly enjoyed it, first class.


----------



## raynipper

It was all summed up in five minutes. Hardly enough for 2022.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Way too structured for me G, Have a good un.


I used to find Christmas Dinner a bit stressful till I came across Delia Smith's injunction to create a timetable, counting backwards from when you want to eat. Worked a treat n took a lot of the stress out of the day.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Bit of a later start for me today. All the disrupted nights sleep catching up with me and perhaps yesterday's over indulgence didn't help either.

We had a lovely day yesterday although we did watch a DVD *Fantastic Beasts: The Secrets of Dumbledore*, which I found mostly incomprehensible!

Today's plan: finish carving the turkey and have cold meats for lunch; rugby on the TV this afternoon with a few beers; and then we'll watch a film tonight. There was talk of going for a bit of a walk this morning but if the weather is anything like it was yesterday, that idea will be scrapped.


----------



## JanHank

It will be another unorganised day for me, breakfast when we are ready, dogs walked when we are ready and the meal when it’s ready, no time table for anything, a sleep when I’m tired 🥱. Definitely Skyjo after 8 pm. No TV for us.
I really am having a happy Christmas, Jackson, Lilli and Motley are content and that’s Import the both Lars and me.






Lilli






Jackson


----------



## raynipper

Because we went out to our Christmas day lunch yesterday, Mrs. N is today doing the whole things again at home traditional style again. It never ends as we will be having turkey soup at Easter.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Glad it is all over for another year, total waste of money and time, We haven't even bothered opening our presents yet, at least we can choose to ignore our birthdays.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Because we went out to our Christmas day lunch yesterday, Mrs. N is today doing the whole things again at home traditional style again. It never ends as we will be having turkey soup at Easter.
> Ray.



This made me smile this morning, the man who Barr Humbugs the season so strongly. 🤣


----------



## raynipper

I'm having to suffer it all in the name of compliance and conviviality. Now onto the 70% mulled wine.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Bit early Ray! I wait until at least 10.30 for a beer


----------



## raynipper

It's brewing nicely G.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah I've got one brewing too, jsut to lazy to get up & go today.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Glad it is all over for another year, total waste of money and time, We haven't even bothered opening our presents yet, at least we can choose to ignore our birthdays.


Good job Mrs D dont read this forum. She would give you a proper finger wagging for that. Her pet hate is people on boxing day asking if you "had" a nice Christmas. Christmas only officially started yesterday and its Christmas until the 5th Jan! Remember the 12 days of Christmas Kev? You have 11 to go yet I'm afraid!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Maybe in your world Barry, but we're not all the same.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Now onto the 70% mulled wine.


😂😉 That'll make everything look better Ray!


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Maybe in your world Barry, but we're not all the same.


Err no Kev. There really are 12 days of Christmas. It's like saying only in your world there are only 12 months in a year .


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Christmas is an invention Barry, no more no less, perpetuated by retail, and your attitude largely depends on your experiences of it in the past.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Christmas is an invention Barry, no more no less, perpetuated by retail, and your attitude largely depends on your experiences of it in the past.


But there are still 12 days of it Kev. 🎄


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

If you were intending to upset me, congrats you have.


----------



## JanHank




----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> If you were intending to upset me, congrats you have.


No, I just like winding up one eyed bears. 

Only 10 days to go Kev.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Another day spent full of Bacchanalian delights with more to come today!

Our lad leaves us today to go back to Gloucester but before he departs I'll be whipping up a turkey dupiaza for lunch. I made some naan bread dough the other day so we'll have that with it as well. Aside from that, this'll be the past day of excess before starting to get back to normality tomorrow.


----------



## JanHank

Is he taking your cold with him Graham, hopefully yours have gone. 
No cold turkey, we had turkey steaks cooked on my OptiGrill yesterday, they were tasty. 
Cold beef instead, with something, haven’t decided what yet. 

A suggestion to go to Poland today, but it ain’t necessarily so, tomorrow will do.


----------



## GMJ

Mine is well on the way out now Jan but I'll keep my fingers crossed for him


----------



## jiwawa

I was supposed to be walking with my younger friend today. He's a wuss - called off the walk in favour of just coffee cos it's grey n damp (not actually raining tho!) He's only 74!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm down to a few hundred yards now before my hip kicks off then I need to sit for a while then I can go again for a bit.


----------



## raynipper

Yes we are contemplating a group walk if the rain holds off.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Exciting day today!!! Off to Ulverston, Bardsea and round the Cumbrian coast to Barrow and Walney island in the rain. The Cumbrian coast is generally pretty grim at the best of times so I am not expecting paradise beaches and palm trees.  Just thought it would make a change, plus there is a booths in Ulverston so it cant be that bad.


----------



## Drew

* "I'll be whipping up a turkey dupiaza for lunch"*

When you have a spare minute or so Graham, may I have your recipe for Turkey Dupiaza please, it sounds tasty and something we have never tried before.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes me too please, with fine detail please G as I ain't a natural cook.

Kitchen scares me, all this cooking science, but Liz cooks almost everything and she's been getting a bit uppity lately so I need to give it a go now and then, I normally do toad in the hole, but I decided I'd do the Yorkshire for the Christmas day meal, I did a big one, disaster hardly rose, and the same with some individual ones, normally they are huge, but no idea what I did wrong.


----------



## dghr272

“turkey dupiaza” also interested. 
Now that’ll make a good change from Turkey a la King.









Turkey a la King with Rice


I like to make this dish with our leftover turkey. It's a nice change from casseroles and so simple. Serve over rice, noodles, biscuits or toast. —Pat Lemke, Brandon, Wisconsin




www.tasteofhome.com


----------



## erneboy

Try the Mary Berry recipe Kev. Mrs Eb says it always works perfectly.


----------



## GMJ

Drew said:


> * "I'll be whipping up a turkey dupiaza for lunch"*
> 
> When you have a spare minute or so Graham, may I have your recipe for Turkey Dupiaza please, it sounds tasty and something we have never tried before.


No worries Drew. I'll drop you a PM.

...and you too Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cheers Big ears


----------



## Drew

Thank You.


----------



## GMJ

Drew - PM just sent

Kev - email just sent

Let me know if anything needs clarifying


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> No worries Drew. I'll drop you a PM.
> 
> ...and you too Kev.


I'm sulking now, I thought we'd all get to know!


----------



## Drew

Thank You Graham, Joyce has just started preparing it. I for one am certainly looking forwards to it.


----------



## dghr272

jiwawa said:


> I'm sulking now, I thought we'd all get to know!


Me too 😤


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just for accuracy, it Dopey Aza  


Are they one of the hot ones? as I can't do hot hot hot.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Just for accuracy, it Dopey Aza
> 
> 
> Are they one of the hot ones? as I can't do hot hot hot.


What kind of northerner are you!! This was my favourite! Lord Harpole of Viz comic fame "Curry Hell". If you could finish it you got it for free. I only tried it once but I never finished it. I did copy if though in his honour. I'm not sure if it was the Curry Hell that killed him or not in the end. Smashing fella.






Curry King Passes Away


Abdul Latif, the Newcastle restaurateur who claimed to serve the worlds hottest curry, has died of a heart attack aged 53.




www.bighospitality.co.uk


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Normality starts to bite today as I am off food shopping this morning. Our main meal time moves back to 5.30pm from lunchtime as well from today. Aside from that, nothing else planned so we'll probably watch a film this afternoon.


----------



## GMJ

dghr272 said:


> Me too 😤


Sorry Terry, sorry Jean. I didn't want to bog the thread down with recipes but here goes...

As with most curries it is totally scale-able depending on how many you want to feed. It's a recipe for chicken dupiaza really but I have modified it for cooked turkey.

3 tablespoons of vegetable oil
2 onions - one finely chopped and one rough chopped
Garlic - as much as you dare/like - cloves chopped or you can use dried if handier
Fresh ginger - around 2cm - peeled and chopped

2tsp - ground coriander
1tsp - cumin powder
1/2 tsp turmeric
1.5 tsp hot chilli powder (if hot use with caution depending on how hot you like curries. Maybe try 1 tsp for your first attempt)

As much turkey as you want. I cut it up into small pieces approx an inch/2 inches by an inch wide long. Dark meat is better than breast but either does fine. I finish off any dark meat we have first and top up with white.

A tin of chopped toms - or two if you prefer it more tomato-y or more runny or if you are feeding more than 2 people.

300ml of chicken stock

1 tsp of garam masala
Handful of fresh coriander finely chopped

Method

Fry up the onions in a large saucepan until turning golden brown.
Add the garlic and ginger and fry for 1-2 mins
Add the ground coriander, cumin, turmeric and chilli powder and stir well and cook for 1-2 mins
Put in stock and tinned toms and bring to a good bubble

Add the turkey and gently heat for 30 mins. Lid off to reduce the stock etc but experiment with the lid on/off to get it as runny or sticky as you like.

A minute from the end add the garam masala and fresh coriander; stir and serve after a minute.

Bloody lovely 🙂 

NB: If you fancy it using fresh chicken, just put that in and cook it fully before you add the stock and tomatoes.


----------



## Drew

What can I say other than Grahams "Turkey Dupiaza" was excellent. We had all the ingredients bar the fresh Coriander, this dish has been added to our "Favourites List", the only other alteration for next time would be to cut the Hot Chilli Powder to 1tsp. 1.5 was a tad too hot for my wife, but both of us loved it.

She served it with a side dish of finely chopped deseeded tomatoes, cucumber, spring onions, shallots, and a chilli, all marinated in vinegar that we keep in a large jar in the fridge, plus a couple of Lidl Mini Peshwari Nann Breads that we always have in the freezer.

I forgot to add, all washed down with a bottle of cold Pinot Gris, again from Lidl.


----------



## GMJ

Yes I mentioned that 1 tsp of chilli powder might be enough. It's a bit like Russian roulette with chillis/chilli powder I find: some are mild but others blow your 'nads off!


I took up Indian cooking when we moved to the middle of nowhere and have perfected a few recipes now which have become firm favourites in the GMJ household.

Glad you liked it


----------



## jiwawa

Travelling an hour each way to pick up my daughter's dog so she can party (the daughter, not the dog!) But we'll have a nice walk n lunch while we're at it!


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Nothing planned for today. I'll restart my exercises after a break for Christmas if I can find the motivation to do so. Looks like it'll be too wet for a walk out later though.


----------



## jiwawa

Got my daughter's dog out for a walk to the dog-friendly café.


----------



## GMJ

All change on the weather here: no rain! So we managed to clean the insides of the MH which we had left after our last trip due to being ill; too much rain; and Xmas! May even get a walk after lunch if this holds.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Just nipping into Llandeilo this morning to pick up Mrs GMJ's prescriptions. Nowt else planned.


----------



## raynipper

As my wife wants a top up shop for Sunday lunch as friends invited, will take a spare 13kg gas bott to renew before prices go up 15% on Monday.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman

raynipper said:


> As my wife wants a top up shop for Sunday lunch as friends invited, will take a spare 13kg gas bott to renew before prices go up 15% on Monday.
> 
> Ray.


The price in Spain as been frozen by the goverment but the price of fuel is going up by 20 cents a litre


----------



## JanHank

I have no idea what’s happening with the prices here, what I do know I have never seen so many cars in and out of Poland as yesterday at what I thought was going to be a quiet time after three when they‘re usually making their way back to Berlin. 1.59€ for diesel. 0.73€ for gas.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz is shopping for the ingredients for G's curry, we have some, but are short of Ginger etc.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Liz is shopping for the ingredients for G's curry, we have some, but are short of Ginger etc.


Just go steady with the chili powder if you don't like hot 'uns mate. Maybe 1/2 a teaspoon if its genuine hot chilli powder.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz will be on hand, we have most of the stuff already as she makes one now and then, I hate cooking so it has to be easy or I get massivley stressed and niether of us enjoy it, hence I jsut make Toad in'thole, but even that went wrong on Xmas day.


----------



## patp

Hello everyone. We had a nice Christmas though I am very tired from all the driving  The air B&B was a tad "bijou" for our tastes. Just a bedsit with the kitchen in the hall way really. It allows dogs but there was no garden or even a patio 
Twas very nice having Christmas dinner down The Crown. No cooking and no washing up 
Nothing much on today so will try to nap this afternoon.


----------



## JanHank

Visitor has just left. one of those times, so lovely he was here, but also lovely now he's gone. As he slept in his motorhome there´s no extra work to do ow he has
gone. 😁 
I now realise how happy I am to be alone, get up when I like, mostly early, go to bed when I like and eat at the time I like.
Lars is a late riser and a late eater, my hot meal is always in the middle of the day, he would eat at 10 pm, but had to be satisfied with 7 pm that's plenty late enough.
Back to normal now, could go down to the village hall tomorrow night, but I think it will not be anything for me, 60 people apparently according to Horst with music, in my young days that would have been how I would want to celebrate New Years Eve, these days I´ll be happy at home with Motley and watch the fireworks from my window, normally there are quite a few displays along the river that I see from the lounge window, plus the ones in Poland and a few in the village.


----------



## GMJ

New Years Eve will be just the same in our house as any other night. We will go to bed at the usual time (9pm); read and then lights off for Mrs GMJ at 10pm. No fireworks or loud carousing in our village!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pah!! we'll hopefully sleep through it.


----------



## JanHank

Poland and Germany go potty on New Years eve with fireworks, sometime you can still hear them in Poland a 2 am. 
There was always a big celebration with music and fun on TV probably again this year, I think for 2 years it stopped because of the dreaded disease.
I´ll probably see that, it´s always lovely to watch, I´ll probably shed a tear because the last time I watch was with Hans.
I can also watch "same procedure as last year Miss Sofie" about 6 times. New Years not New Year for some Germans without Freddie Frinton 🤣


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just got back from my Panncreatitus blood test in Skipton, waited a whole week then forgot about it, but they still did me, no reason why they couldn't, the place was empty and has been for weeks, so why did I have to wait.

These Phlebotomy departments need to get their act together and go back to a simple walk in and wait system, now they have 20 minute windows fo a 2 minute job.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Pah!! we'll hopefully sleep through it.


It happens when you are deaf and old...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not deaf at least, and 72 1/2 is the new 38.


----------



## patp

We, like most young 'uns, used to celebrate New Year but gave it up a long time ago. My mum was a big fan but always ended up tipsy and tearful. Just another day for us now.
Having a flippin' nightmare trying to gain access to a Tesco CC account. I never use the card now but noticed that a direct debit had come off it so thought I had better go and sort it out. Just put the phone down from the fourth phone call  
Now, this time, the call centre has said that my laptop might be at fault......................?
When asked to put in the fourth digit - I do so and then it says "please enter a digit" as though I have entered a letter. I have done it three times with great care and it still says the same thing.


----------



## JanHank

Barry would tell you Turn it off and turn it on again, start all over again Pat, it often works.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I often use an O instead of an 0 Pat.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Nothing much planned for today again. We managed a walk out yesterday afternoon as the weather was kind so will do the same today if possible. There's rugby on the TV this afternoon for me. No plans for tonight: I bought us a couple of steaks for tea and Mrs GMJ will crack open a bottle of fizz but it'll not be a late one for us.


----------



## JanHank

Ironing & cleaning the house, won‘t be doing either again until next year.


----------



## GMJ

Your house needs ironing Jan?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Attempting the curry today, fingers crossed.


----------



## patp

I have turned it off and turned it on again. Still played up.

Nothing much on except we must go shopping


----------



## Drew

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Attempting the curry today, fingers crossed.


Best of luck Kev, if it tastes half as good as ours did, you will enjoy it. 

We are having *Chicken with Ginger and Black Pepper * this evening with home made naan's, another one of Grahams recipes. All prepared yesterday and marinated in the fridge.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'll have to enjoy it Drew, or we'll have nowt for tea, there is no back up plan other than take away.


----------



## bilbaoman

Shopping done bread in the oven no rush to prepare meal as we will not eat till around 9pm then watch the fireworks at midnight and then return home after a few drinks and should get to sleep about 5am up at 9am to prepare for lunch at around 3pm


----------



## JanHank

bilbaoman said:


> Shopping done bread in the oven no rush to prepare meal as we will not eat till around 9pm then watch the fireworks at midnight and then return home after a few drinks and should get to sleep about 5am up at 9am to prepare for lunch at around 3pm


I´m too old to even read that without feeling tired already.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Attempting the curry today, fingers crossed.





Drew said:


> Best of luck Kev, if it tastes half as good as ours did, you will enjoy it.
> 
> We are having *Chicken with Ginger and Black Pepper * this evening with home made naan's, another one of Grahams recipes. All prepared yesterday and marinated in the fridge.



I'm feeling the pressure here now boys


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well you'd better put a nappy on or go to the loo as it's done, tastes quite nice, Liz said before I started I'm not going to be helping, ta muchly love Grr, 


then she keep critiquing it as I try to get on with it, Thanks again Love now feck off or you'll be wearing it.

the garlic is too big for her and not cooked enough, this I know, it's in the slow cooker until 6 ish ffs.

We got Pitta bread as I have enough PHAPH for one day.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all and

Happy New Year or Blwyddyn Newydd Dda as we say in Wales!

We had a quiet night as per usual and went to bed at the usual time. No noise or firewaorks at all where we live thankfully.

I'm off food shopping this morning although I think Aldi may be closed so it'll just be Tesco today.


----------



## bilbaoman

Well was not to late to bed 3am so up for 8 busy day turkey today as daughter comming from the UK we cannot have lunch as her mornig flight was cancelled and she will not arrive till early evening but at least i can have a drink as her sister as volunteered to be taxi driver so only the cooking for me after a walk along the beach this morning


----------



## JanHank

It will be a good start to your year Bill, would be nice to have someone cook for me, I had no will to cook yesterday and had 4 of these things Inis up the road had made yesterday and a slice of Stollen with several cups of tea, I’ll cook the steak I intended to have today.








I think we‘ve done the new year bit.💥🎇🎆 I missed most the fireworks because I had a video call, did get a glimpse of the village display and it looked lovely.
No work to do today, I did it all last year, if it stays dry we will have a walk by the river, haven’t been there for some time.


----------



## JanHank

Double post, deleted.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Happy new wasaname all.

Had the G Curry for tea last night, still here so he's not poisoned me  

Chciken was a bad choice it all fell to bits, I assume because it was cooked fresh rather than added already cooked.

Lamb or Beef next time, and I'd crush the garlic and grate the ginger so it's absorbed more, I don't mind it chopped but I struggle chopping small things, it really was very nice but I'd maybe double up the spiceyness even though I'm not one for hot curries.

Not sure if I got any brownie points or not, you can't tell around here


----------



## GMJ

That's the fun with curries I think: experimentation.

I think you cooked it in a slow cooker didn't you? I haven't tried that but I'm guessing that's why the chicken shredded/fell apart. The original recipe is for chicken and I only do the turkey one at Xmas (sometimes at Easter if I can get a turkey). Did you fry and seal the chicken first? Maybe try that before slow cooking next time? If that doesn't work then maybe just stick to a large saucepan: 40 mins should do so not too expensive to use especially if you are doing batches for the freezer as well.

A good deal of spicy heat comes from the chilli powder one uses I think. It's a bit of a lottery (or Chilli Russian Roulette) really as too much will mask the subtlety of the other spices. 

I always buy 'Hot Chilli Powder' as opposed to standard chilli powder and never supermarket stuff. I tend to get mine from Ebay as there are loads of Indian/Curry/Spice vendors on there. Mine usually come branded like East End or TRS. They work out quite cheap as well buying 100gm bags...around £2.20-2.75 a bag. I have 100gm glass storage jars from The Range that I keep them in. Like these...



https://www.therange.co.uk/cooking-and-dining/kitchen-accessories/kitchen-storage/storage-jars/kilner-round-clip-top-jar/?position=7&s=738996#738996


----------



## Drew

*Wishing everyone A Happy and Prosperous New Year.*

We had Grahams *Chicken with Ginger and Black Pepper with Homemade Naan Bread *and it was excellent, Joyce adapted the recipe as there was only the two of us but has decided next time to do a batch for the freezer. Thank you Graham.

Maybe you should have another go at* Turkey Dupiaza *following Grahams recipe in full Kev, I can assure you that it is spicy and full of flavour.


----------



## GMJ

I'll send you the next instalment when I get less time Drew  

Beef Madras next I think. DW though as it's heat is controllable and nothing like the fiery stuff that curry houses serve up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Drew said:


> *Wishing everyone A Happy and Prosperous New Year.*
> 
> We had Grahams *Chicken with Ginger and Black Pepper with Homemade Naan Bread *and it was excellent, Joyce adapted the recipe as there was only the two of us but has decided next time to do a batch for the freezer. Thank you Graham.
> 
> Maybe you should have another go at* Turkey Dupiaza *following Grahams recipe in full Kev, I can assure you that it is spicy and full of flavour.


I did follow it in full in so far as I could, but no turkey as we don't have it, his point about supermarket spices might explain why it felt a bit mild.

We have maybe two more meals left, and one tin of toms was enough.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> That's the fun with curries I think: experimentation.
> 
> I think you cooked it in a slow cooker didn't you? I haven't tried that but I'm guessing that's why the chicken shredded/fell apart. The original recipe is for chicken and I only do the turkey one at Xmas (sometimes at Easter if I can get a turkey). Did you fry and seal the chicken first? Maybe try that before slow cooking next time? If that doesn't work then maybe just stick to a large saucepan: 40 mins should do so not too expensive to use especially if you are doing batches for the freezer as well.
> 
> A good deal of spicy heat comes from the chilli powder one uses I think. It's a bit of a lottery (or Chilli Russian Roulette) really as too much will mask the subtlety of the other spices.
> 
> I always buy 'Hot Chilli Powder' as opposed to standard chilli powder and never supermarket stuff. I tend to get mine from Ebay as there are loads of Indian/Curry/Spice vendors on there. Mine usually come branded like East End or TRS. They work out quite cheap as well buying 100gm bags...around £2.20-2.75 a bag. I have 100gm glass storage jars from The Range that I keep them in. Like these...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therange.co.uk/cooking-and-dining/kitchen-accessories/kitchen-storage/storage-jars/kilner-round-clip-top-jar/?position=7&s=738996#738996



Yup, did the Chicken in the slow cooker for a couple of hourse on low, used it to give me the 300ml of stock plus a Knorr cube, rest as per, the garlic and ginger didn't seem to cook, maybe my fault with being a bit stressed and not wanting to burn anything.

But I will be doing it again as it was nice to give Liz a break, I might even do curry in the hole next time


----------



## JanHank

After all this fuss I have to try it sometime so I´ve copied it and will print it when I can get my printer to work again or buy a new one.


----------



## raynipper

Anyone want a banquet lunch?

My wife did a special New Year slap up gourmet lunch for friends and that had to cancel last minute due to health issues.
So we now have Pate de Foire Gras starters, Steak and Kidney pie with 5 veg, followed by a special fruity Bread and lots of butter pudding, chocolates and my special 70% mulled wine.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It has been decided it'll be a traditional Yorkshire meal tonight, Curry in the hole with wholemeal Pitta bread   I think it'll work, I'll make a big pud so it'll be like a bowl.


----------



## raynipper

Wow Kev, scrumptious.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Remove the kidneys from my bit of pie and I´ll pop over Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Yup, did the Chicken in the slow cooker for a couple of hourse on low, used it to give me the 300ml of stock plus a Knorr cube, rest as per, the garlic and ginger didn't seem to cook, maybe my fault with being a bit stressed and not wanting to burn anything.
> 
> But I will be doing it again as it was nice to give Liz a break, I might even do curry in the hole next time


The garlic and ginger really need to be fried off Kev I think. The only unhealthy thing is the decent glug of veg oil but it does work to nicely soften the onions, garlic and ginger.

I find supermarket spices to be rather dull compared to specialist bought ones. I bought 4 packs of 100gms the other day for £8.50 off Ebay (Coriander; hot chilli powder; nigella seeds; and white poppy seeds) delivered..or they will be this week. All Indian branded packs as well. Many of the vendors on there have 4 for the price of 3 type offers so it pays to shop around.

I'm sure it'll go better for you next time mate


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Wow Kev, scrumptious.
> 
> Ray.


the one I did on Christmas Day was like that but only on one side for some reason.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> The garlic and ginger really need to be fried off Kev I think. The only unhealthy thing is the decent glug of veg oil but it does work to nicely soften the onions, garlic and ginger.
> 
> I find supermarket spices to be rather dull compared to specialist bought ones. I bought 4 packs of 100gms the other day for £8.50 off Ebay (Coriander; hot chilli powder; nigella seeds; and white poppy seeds) delivered..or they will be this week. All Indian branded packs as well. Many of the vendors on there have 4 for the price of 3 type offers so it pays to shop around.
> 
> I'm sure it'll go better for you next time mate


I did them as the recipe said G put it in with the onions and cook for two minutes, not worth us buying in bulk as we don't use spices much sadly, I might look more into it unless you have any more recipes you can chuck at me, we have cook books but they go on too long and I get bored simple is best for a bear.

Yes It'll go better next time.


----------



## GMJ

I've emailed you another one Kev but I'm not sure whether the number of steps might put you off. It really isn't as bad as it sounds.  

On the spices I reckon supermarket ones are around, what a quid a throw? I also know that they go off over time as well. I buy them for £2-3 a pack and once I have the jars, they keep really well for a long time as well as tasting much nicer.

I made a decision to get a dozen of the jars when I first started and small 100gm packs do me fine. They get used and replaced so don't get stale.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yup saved in my documunts for later Thanks, I'm not a chicken lover TBH, prefer red meat, Liz is a bit fussy with some spices like Coriander, and we don't have space for volume storage Liz manages to stuff everything into the tiniest spaces, anything new has a huge move around, she's not very organised and I can't do with the hassle of trying to make it easy.


----------



## GMJ

Ok if you prefer red meat I'll send you my beef Madras when I get around to typing it out.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No rush I can't eat that fast, Madras might be a bit too scorchio though.


----------



## GMJ

It's easy to control the heat matey. It's only restaurants over here that heat up the Madras curry to make it like it is. Done with moderation on the chilli powder it is a medium but so tasty.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

On the Turkey one I just put in 1 tsp as suggested., but after cooking a while after tasting I added 1/2 tsp still ok so went 1/2 again and I think 3 might be the best for that, maybe because chicken jut sucks it all in or the toms counter balance it.

We may need a foody thread to keep them all in one place.


----------



## JanHank

I am now doing something I hadn't planned, trying to sort out what I can safely get rid of and what I should hang on to. Things like
2 Nokia phones, the first mobiles Hans and I I ever had only used on holiday or when one of us were in hospital, I now must find how to clear them as someone might want them for a car boot or table sale.
A card reader, I don´t think I ever used it,
Umpteen connecting Leads.
Paper instructions for things I either no longer have or don´t use anymore.
All this started when looking for the Canon printer manual.

I bought the printer in 2016 for 109.00€ is it worth worrying about, should I buy a new one?


----------



## Drew

What Canon model do you have Jan?

If your Canon is an Ink Jet printer and hasn't been used for some time, the ink may have dried and clogged the Print Head. It may be worth giving them a clean. 


Make sure the printer is on and then touch the setup (gear icon) on the printer display home screen.
Then select the maintenance (tools) icon.
Select “Cleaning” and then select “Yes”
The printer will go through the cleaning process for about a minute.


----------



## JanHank

Thanks Drew








Its a Canon MG6852 
With this error 

I have just tried one fix from YouTube and it hasn´t worked even though I have tried 4 times I still get the error.


----------



## Drew

SOLVED: Printer stopped working Error B203 - Canon Printer


@riddochplace, Riddoch, Info. from 1st link below, Error B200 means the print head voltage or temperature is not normal. The Printhead could be defective, but first, try these solutions at links below. If still warrantied return for repair/replacement/refund, you can contact Cannon at the...




www.ifixit.com





Have a read down the full page, give it a try.


----------



## jiwawa

My printer packed up with some sort of paper delivery error around the beginning of covid so no-one available for repairs, so I bought new. 

Took the old one to the repairer much later to *give* to him for repair. I suggested he might sell it cheaply to a charity. Didn't want to know - charities don't accept cos it involves getting electrical stuff certified. He didn't even want to look at it. So it ended up in landfill. Breaks my heart.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I wouldn't touch an inkjet unless I needed colour or it was used very often, lasers are as cheap now, ours was £50 and it's a WiFi one and if not used for a year they just work, even the colur lasers are quite cheap too and you can get refills of toner in Black and colours.


----------



## Drew

Very few people will look at a printer Jean, a new printer can be as cheap to buy as having one repaired. If you are into printing photographs then you must be prepared to spend an extra penny or two for better results,

In our local buy and sell group they can't even give them away.


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> SOLVED: Printer stopped working Error B203 - Canon Printer
> 
> 
> @riddochplace, Riddoch, Info. from 1st link below, Error B200 means the print head voltage or temperature is not normal. The Printhead could be defective, but first, try these solutions at links below. If still warrantied return for repair/replacement/refund, you can contact Cannon at the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ifixit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a read down the full page, give it a try.


Thanks again Drew, nothing that's suggested has worked, one suggests it needs a new printhead.
I think it´s easier for me to buy a new printer as there´s no guarantee that's what's wrong with mine.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are off into Carmarthen this morning to buy some Dulux tester pots to see what colour we want our hallway to be painted after the burst pipe damage is sorted.


----------



## patp

The van is due for its MOT. Fingers crossed for it. Chris will have to drive it there so that I can pick him up. It is a well trodden path so he should be fine.


----------



## JanHank

I thought you might like to know what I have ordered, it´s another Canon, normal price 125€ it says, from MediaMarkt.
I hope I haven´t made a mistake because it doesn't mention the latest iMac OS Ventura as compatible


----------



## raynipper

It's print costs that guide me Jan. My last Epson inks were very cheap at about £6 a set of 5 compatibles.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> It's print costs that guide me Jan. My last Epson inks were very cheap at about £6 a set of 5 compatibles.
> Ray.


I don´t print pages and pages Ray, I think the tints will be the same as I have.
I am in touch with MediaMarkt by email, I´ll probably have to have the one that's a few € more 74.99€ and white.


----------



## JanHank

I have just been watching the end of Hard Talk on BBC World News, the guest was Richard Coles, you may know him, I didn’t so looked him up found his Twitter account and Learnt my something new for today, I never knew why the Germans call New Years Eve as Sylverster, I do now.
Richard Coles, has had and still having a very interesting life.


----------



## barryd

Lovely day in the Lakes today but blooming heck it was busy. Like an August weekend. The narrow roads up to Tarn Hows were literally gridlocked. Got there in the end though. I bet its dead as a doornail tomorrow.


----------



## jiwawa

Beautiful photos Barry but it looks COLD!


----------



## barryd

jiwawa said:


> Beautiful photos Barry but it looks COLD!


Not too bad in the sunshine but yes chilly, max about 5c today but no wind, fair bit of ice this morning. The price you pay for a clear day I guess. Forecast to be 11c tomorrow but wet again.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Not much on today: I have some admin stuff to do (trip planning and house insurance stuff) and we are making a moussaka later. Mrs GMJ is a whizz on the roux sauce!


----------



## bilbaoman

GMJ said:


> Morning
> 
> Not much on today: I have some admin stuff to do (trip planning and house insurance stuff) and we are making a moussaka later. Mrs GMJ is a whizz on the roux sauce!


Do you make your Besamel sauce the Greek way with added egg yokes


----------



## GMJ

No I don't think so. It is firmly in Mrs GMJ's department this but it's based on a roux sauce she was taught to make back in her school Home Ec days. A few years ago now


----------



## GMJ

I forgot to mention: the Xmas tree is coming down today as well. It'll go back up in the attic ready for next year.


----------



## JanHank

I have a suggestion Graham that you start a new Thread titled Grahams kitchen or something please because it will be difficult to find all these tasty recipes in the future and others could add their favourites, could be fun.

I started removing my few bits of decorations yesterday into a big basket, today I have to find the correct little boxes to put them back into, someone has to take the tree back up stairs for me.


----------



## GMJ

We just had our oil delivery..at 7.20 in the morning!


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jan, Mrs. N likes all the Christmas clutter around till 12th night. I much prefer the house back to normal and even then less clutter. 
Nothing planned here but if the rain holds off a bit of therapeutic weeding and tidying outside. 

Ray.


----------



## patp

Forgot it was a Bank Holiday yesterday so the van MOT is today. Took it to put air in a tyre yesterday and it kept giving us all sorts of error messages. We are waiting for an Emissions Sensor thingy to come from China or somewhere so not sure we ought to take it for MOT. Will ring and find out first.
Chris needed a medication check last month and they promised to sort it. He is now nearly out of drugs and I cannot order more without them doing a check  Something else to chase.
Then there is the solar panels problem to chase up. I think I am going to have to be pretty strong with them as it has been going on too long. We don't think that the 46 solar panels on the roof are connected to the house electrics. We think the power they produce is going straight to the grid 
Probbly more stuff to do but that will do for now!


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Yes Jan, Mrs. N likes all the Christmas clutter around till 12th night. I much prefer the house back to normal and even then less clutter.
> Nothing planned here but if the rain holds off a bit of therapeutic weeding and tidying outside.
> Ray.


It used to be the 12 night here Ray, now I do things as the fancy takes me, nobody but me to worry about now, Lars has gone, I don´t notice if the fairy lights are on or not anymore so they may as well be packed away until next year. I only had a few pretty things out anyway, nobody complained.

*Pat * it doesn't sound as if 2023 has started well for you so far, I do hope that changes soon.


----------



## Drew

How is your New digger going pat? has it been serviced yet and in use?


----------



## Drew

*"I have a suggestion Graham that you start a new Thread titled Grahams kitchen or something please because it will be difficult to find all these tasty recipes in the future and others could add their favourites, could be fun".*

_A good idea as long as it is kept as such and not hijacked._

Yesterday we made a "batch" of GMJ's Madras Paste in readiness for three different curries to be made this afternoon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm off shopping shortly for Beef & Lamb, so will attempt the Gecipes when I feel brave enough.

Regarding my Yorshire puddings, disaster again the otherday, but I now know why, SOMEONE filled the Plain flour container with Self Raising, so the Curry in the hole was more like Curry on a pancake, but it did taste good so that's one I'll do again.

Container now full of PLAIN flour.

Liz keeps bending my ear about all the things I don't like  I prefer tinned peas and carrots she like fresh or frozen.

Anyway she's jsut come in with my lunch, toasted wholemeal bread, with mushrooms and blue cheese, the Mushes were cooked but I don't know how, but it was mega tasty.


And I agree with Drews suggestion of a new food thred (yeah I know I tried not to but hey it's 2023) but it does need to stay on topic.

Bugger he's done it already, well done G.









Recipes thread


Jan mentioned starting a thread to put any favourite recipes in so shall we give it a go? I guess many of us have 'old classics' that we use regularly and which perhaps have many variations to them. Please do share them. I'll pop the ones in that I have mentioned on the 'What are you doing...




www.motorhomefacts.com


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Mrs. N likes all the Christmas clutter around till 12th night.


I'm with Mrs N on that one! I said to my daughter it's so the Wise Men can find their way (!) She replied, if they haven't found their way after more than 2000yrs they're not very wise!


----------



## patp

Drew said:


> How is your New digger going pat? has it been serviced yet and in use?


Well, he has treated it to a new grease gun already  We are awaiting a visit from my brother, sigh, who always has to have a beneficial reason (for him) to come. When he does come, to borrow our Cherry Picker, he will bring the old boy who is an expert on diggers to service ours. The garage is not finished yet so no rush really.
Roofers are on site but we have run out of roof tiles and they are not made anymore!!! Keith is brilliant and is doing a great job of finding something that matches while saving some originals for the porch of the bungalow that got missed during the main build. Never a dull day and all that ................


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hells bells Pat, how do you keep going I'd have had several strokes by now.


----------



## patp

Can't stop Kev else all the wheels would fall off  Now sorting out the air tightness test for the bungalow. Will be interesting to see it done. They seal up all the obvious things like outside doors and then, as far as I know, suck all the air out to a certain point. If it keeps sucking then you have a leak . Have been told that bungalows are better performers than houses and proper plaster on the walls, rather than plaster board, is even better  Time will tell. Need to steal Jan's motto about learning something new every day.


----------



## patp

Barry, you asked me a question the other day, somewhere, but I can't find it anywhere  Was it about the computer and access to the site? It is still very hit and miss.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

VS are a waste of space, I've reported the problems linked to your posts about it, I've emailed them twice, a stuff they do not give nor does the UK helper if we still have one.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> Can't stop Kev else all the wheels would fall off  Now sorting out the air tightness test for the bungalow. Will be interesting to see it done. They seal up all the obvious things like outside doors and then, as far as I know, suck all the air out to a certain point. If it keeps sucking then you have a leak . Have been told that bungalows are better performers than houses and proper plaster on the walls, rather than plaster board, is even better  Time will tell. Need to steal Jan's motto about learning something new every day.


I'd agree with that Pat: our bungalow is a draught free zone. We had new double glazing and doors put in in 2018 and the building is rendered too.


----------



## patp

Yup Kev 

Graham it always amazes me that more bungalows are not built. I know that they take up a larger footprint but anyone can live in a bungalow including the elderly and people with disabilities. You can easily get out in the case of a fire. Maintenance is much easier etc etc etc.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are off to Bridgend this morning as Mrs GMJ is going to visit her mother at her care home. I'll sit in the car and read the paper. After this we'll have a bit of lunch (at Nando's my guilty pleasure!) and then we are off to Porthcawl to sort out the MiL's stuff which has been in storage since she had to move into her care home.


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> Now sorting out the air tightness test for the bungalow. Will be interesting to see it done. They seal up all the obvious things like outside doors and then, as far as I know, suck all the air out to a certain point. If it keeps sucking then you have a leak .


I thought it was necessary to have ventilation in a house Pat? In fact, back in the early 90s double-glazed windows had to have a ventilation bar in them - obviating the whole reason for installing DG - to keep out outside air temperature, and noise. 


GMJ said:


> to sort out the MiL's stuff which has been in storage since she had to move into her care home.


That's a sad task Graham. Tho it can take much longer when you discover buttons that were used for a cardigan when you were about 3! My sister and I had many memories stirred when we were doing my Mum's.


----------



## patp

Not any more Jean. They have to be sealed up like a trussed chicken. It all comes down to insulation. If the house is not insulated well then it will get damp if there is not enough ventilation. Once it is well insulated you should not get the condensation that causes damp. All the windows do have trickle vents but these will be closed for the test (and for the rest of the winter!).


----------



## JanHank

This house as you’ve heard me say more than once is very well insulated Pat and it is triple glazed plus the new roller shutters, but I still have condensation at the bottom of the windows when the temperature outside is plus 2 and less, the only way Hans stopped that happening was to put electric greenhouse heaters on the windowsills. I wipe the window now when that happens.


----------



## raynipper

What about the extractor tubes from kitchen and bathrooms going out through the roof and the air intake to the wood burner?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

All the MiL's stuff was in a lockup that was in a junk yard that also had a leak! We filled the boot of the car with paperwork to go through but it wasn't worth looking through all the black bags of clothes as they were damp. 

The MiL has been in a care home for nigh on 2 years now and is losing her marbles and has not missed anything so the site will clear the lot now. She was in a static home before and the owners have stored the stuff but will now clear it out to charity etc.

Mrs GMJ was pleased to retrieve an heirloom which is an ewer that was presented to her grandmother as a wedding present by Queen Mary. No value apart from sentiment and it's family backstory.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Most of today will be taken up going through the MiL's paperwork I suspect.


----------



## patp

A little condensation on windows is to be expected in most houses. The damp that has to be avoided is that which affects walls and ceilings etc. As far as extractor fans are concerned they are sealed off for the test. Modern woodburners should be vented from the outside. I have been told that, being a bungalow and with proper plaster walls rather than plaster board, we should not have a problem.

Already been to reflexology. Nothing else on this afternoon except a dog walk. Georgia's lameness is changing from her left to her right hind. Not sure if that is good, because we have been working on the left, or bad because the right has taken the strain  The referral vet wants to have another consultation and include his colleague within it so that they can both examine Georgia and discuss their findings.


----------



## JanHank

My new printer, in full working order with the computer, took about 30 mins to set up and I did it all by myself 😁


----------



## jiwawa

Well done you Jan! That's quite an achievement!


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> Well done you Jan! That's quite an achievement!


It was really very easy Jean, I just followed the instructions for set up, went to the canon web they gave me, found the number (there are loads of different numbers) and followed the instructions, as I said about 30 mins to set it up, it even found my internet on it’s own with my computer password.


----------



## jiwawa

I've printed a few things easily since my painful experience a few weeks ago. Hopefully I've cracked it - and will remember when there's been a while between printings!


----------



## GMJ

Morning

We are off into Llandeilo this morning to meet a couple for coffee. We first met them on a campsite in Spain last winter and have kept in touch since. They live in Bridgend so not too far away. Looking forward to seeing them again.


----------



## JanHank

Yesterday I discovered I could have had a house fire, today I must get in touch with the firm that almost caused it.
I couldn’t understand why the phone in the workshop didn't have the normal date and time glowing, just a black screen, new batteries it had in November and this is what I discovered on opening it up.


----------



## GMJ

Nasty

Might be worth checking all the other new batteries Jan just in case as it could be the battery at fault and not the phone.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jan. Even Duracell batteries can and do leak causing acid to attack the contacts inside phones, remotes, clocks, mouse, keyboard, smoke detectors, etc.
I try to remember to 'pull' all the handset and remote batteries out while we are away in winter. It's a long job with about 20 plus clocks.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

That was done immediately Graham, it is without doubt the batteries fault and it’s the battery manufacturer I will be contacting.


----------



## JanHank

Blimey Ray that’s a job and a half, never heard of anyone doing that before.

This battery had leaked the acid, thats the white stuff at the bottom of the phone.


----------



## Drew

May I politely ask, is the battery shown in your picture a rechargeable battery or an ordinary battery? What make is it?


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> May I politely ask, is the battery shown in your picture a rechargeable battery or an ordinary battery? What make is it?


It's a rechargeable Drew, made by Nedis a German company, the correct battery for my house phone. I just had the `good´ phone (that has the same batteries in as the other phone has) in my hand to call them so will report back.


----------



## JanHank

That was easy, I spoke to someone in Holland who of course spoke perfect English . As I thought, the responsibility lies with the seller to supply me with a new phone, it is then up to the seller to claim from the manufacturer. I have of course told the supplier that and await the answer.


----------



## GMJ

How old are the phones/batteries Jan? I think you said November last year?


----------



## raynipper

I think all our house phones are probably ten years old or more and well used. One set of 5 were only €6 from a vide grenier and another set of 4 €69. But so far still working well.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

It has nothing at all to do with my Gigaset phones that have had at least 4 new battery changes over the years, only a faulty battery that leaked acid and started to burn as the photo shows.
The phones move from one place to another quite regularly to get the same use.


----------



## patp

Just awaiting a call from the garage to say that the van is ready to collect after its MOT and fixing of tyre valve problem. Not happy with this Mercedes Vito. Lots of little niggles wrong with it and the sat nav is a nightmare. Quite nice to drive and lots of room but the technology leaves a lot to be desired compared to our Jaguar. Mind you the Jag is 8 years old now so a newer one might come with a load of technology problems too. The garage is in the same, nearby, village as our doctor so will call in and collect our prescriptions in one journey.

I think I have finally managed to apply for the Feed In Tarif for our solar panels. We needed documents from the installer and technical skills from me but I pulled them all together early this morning and the application has gone in.
Now to continue the fight with the installer who has, we think, installed the solar panels to a part of the three phase supply that sends it straight to the grid instead of to all our electrical appliances first


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Nothing planned for today however there is a rumour that we may get a break from rain this morning, if so, I'll get outside and give the MH a wash!


----------



## raynipper

Howling gales here all night and possibly all day. Just after my wife picked up all the leaves round the outside of the house yesterday.!!



Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Sounds the same as we had all night Ray - lashed it down too.


----------



## patp

Roofers have turned up this morning. The forecast is for rain at about 11 ish for a couple of hours. Quite windy, too, but it is garage roof so not too high for them. Young, fit, blokes so I doubt it will stop them. I expect the rain to start just as we have embarked on our walk to the village shop.


----------



## GMJ

Whisper it quietly but...it's stopped raining here


----------



## GMJ

Here's one for you..

On December 3rd *2021* I ordered a couple of ring thingies to put on my CADAC so you could crack eggs into them and fry them without the albumen (white) spreading. They duly arrived and I tried them once or twice but they weren't much cop tbh.

Today the postman delivered....another pack of 2 of the same thing!

1 year and 1 month later!

I never ordered a second set and received and paid for the first set back in Dec 2021.

Weird!


----------



## jiwawa

Gorgeous day here for a walk up the Redburn hills by the shores of Belfast Lough. Haven't done that in a very long time and wondered if I was able, post-Covid. But glad to report the answer is yes, albeit a little more slowly than normal.


----------



## GMJ

We got our 2 hour non-rain window so I managed to clean the MH and repack the garage with the awning in it. I also straightened and sharpened my ground pegs too.

There may well be a huge spanner in the works for our Spanish trip though as Mrs GMJ's mother has been rushed into hospital with a suspected stroke. She's not in the best of health anyway so this could be the end tbh.


----------



## jiwawa

Sorry to hear that about MIL Graham. Hoping for the best, whatever that is.


----------



## patp

Sorry to hear that Graham.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks both

Mrs GMJ doesn't have a close relationship with her mother but if she died we'd have to be around for the funeral.


----------



## patp

Of course. Can you reschedule the winter trip?


----------



## erneboy

Sorry to hear that G.


----------



## GMJ

Update: it is not a stroke! It's a urine infection and a chest infection apparently.

Spanish trip should be still on depending on how she responds to meds I guess.


----------



## erneboy

Ah good. The two are easily confused. So alike.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Off food shopping today then it's Sunday papers and rugby on the telly later.


----------



## GMJ

erneboy said:


> Ah good. The two are easily confused. So alike.


Apparently so: she collapsed; lost the use of one side of her body; and was foaming at the mouth according to the care home who presumably have some experience in these things.


----------



## erneboy

Yes. I hope she improves quickly.

It was inappropriate of me to be flippant.


----------



## Drew

Any news on your burnt out phone Jan?


----------



## JanHank

Drew said:


> Any news on your burnt out phone Jan?


The money for the batteries has been refunded, tomorrow I have to call the manufacturers again as I am told they are the ones reliable for the phone damage. I´m not going to make a lot of fuss, I don´t have the energy for fighting and also I don´t need 2 phones anymore, I hardly use the one I have anyway.


----------



## raynipper

Partial result Jan. Thats more than I expected. I guess we must use the house phones more as they are virtually in every room.
Rarely have the mobile to hand as it often rings off by the time we have located it and worked out which way to 'slide'

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Partial result Jan. Thats more than I expected. I guess we must use the house phones more as they are virtually in every room.
> Rarely have the mobile to hand as it often rings off by the time we have located it and worked out which way to 'slide'
> Ray.


I hardly use a mobile or house phone, calls are made over WhatsApp on the computer or iPad if I am away from home and mostly with video, the only landline cal is with Apple support or the odd call about an appointment of some sort and that might happen every 6 months or so.


----------



## raynipper

I find the audio calls on Whatsapp limited with my hearing loss. We have always had FREE included landline calls round the world for 25 years and the handsets audio is far better and adjustable to my hearing. So we tend to use the landline.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Coincidentally I have just come off the phone to EE. The storm we had last night knocked our landline and broadband router out. Upon investigation it was the filter that was broken so now we have the landline back. The router is still not picking up the broadband however so the engineer will be here on Weds.

We use the landline at home more than the mobiles as the reception is 5hite here in a valley in rural west Wales.


----------



## Drew

We have six Gigaset cordless phones plus one corded phone connected to an Open Reach wall socket in case of a power cut. 

Is your filter an ADSL Graham? Up until last year we used to have these (4) connected to our landline extensions, however after informing EE of an ongoing crackling problem on the main line, an Open Reach engineer rewired our incoming cable and removed all of them.


----------



## JanHank

How complicated everything has become. 
If there is a power cut everything is out except the mobile phone as long as its charged up.
The apple computer has blue tooth so *IF *I lost hearing I could connect with blue tooth headphones, but the sound from the computer is far superior to the landline.

I have just found something else I had completely forgotten about a Panasonic DVD burner, no longer needed by me, do people still use them, I used to use it and have burnt several DVD´s, but blowed if I remember how.


----------



## raynipper

We do keep an old tech landline type phone for when we occasionally get a power cut. It's powered by the 'exchange' and unless that location is 'out' we can still make and receive calls. 
I don't feel like wearing a headset all day Jan just for the odd call. It's bad enough having to mute the TV or radio only to find it's a cold caller.
Everyone's ears are different and require different appliances or clear voices. I hate TV programs now like Saturday Kitchen and Strictly where 'celebs' are all shouting over each other just making an unintelligible noise.

Ray.


----------



## Drew

*"Is your filter an ADSL Graham? Up until last year we used to have these (4) connected to our landline extensions, however after informing EE of an ongoing crackling problem on the main line, an Open Reach engineer rewired our incoming cable and removed all of them."*

Now I know the reason, they have been installed on the exchange mainframes.


----------



## patp

We have the luxury of fibre to the premises. There is, however, a big down side to it. If there is a power cut even plugging the landline into the main socket will not work. Another technology not thought through for those with poor mobile reception 
Had a big thunder storm earlier which made me think of it.


----------



## GMJ

We managed to get the phone line back on but the broadband wouldn't work with the new filter I added (Drew: not sure if its ADSL or not tbh).


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Nothing major planned for today: I just have a list of 'stuff' to do/sort out.


----------



## Drew

GMJ said:


> We managed to get the phone line back on but the broadband wouldn't work with the new filter I added (Drew: not sure if its ADSL or not tbh).


This is the filter what we had on each of our 4 phone sockets, they were removed when he renewed the old incoming cable.


----------



## GMJ

It looks just like that. I removed the one that was on there; replaced it with a brand new one and the land line worked again but not the broadband router.


----------



## Drew

I can't help help graham, when the chap came to investigate out crackling line he said that the incoming cable (1970) was outdated and had to be replaced. After replacing the cable he then renewed the old socket with one of these and said that there was no need for the ASDL filters.


----------



## GMJ

That looks quite snazzy Drew!

The engineer is coming Weds so we'll see what he says/does. I'm not too worried tbh as its only the wired broadband which we use as a back up to our 4G as its (the broadband) is only 1.5Mbps anyway. We only have it as it's cheaper to have a landline with it thrown in, than without!


----------



## patp

Took the Jag in for service first thing and brought the Merc home. (Don't we sound posh  ) While we were at the garage we saw a lovely little Jaguar soft top sports car with all the covers ripped off and open to the elements. Might ask them its story later when we go to collect the van.
Roofers came and finished pointing the tiles on the roof of the garage. It looks lovely at last. I will try to get a photo up once the scaffolding is down. I now have to get strong with the garage door company to respond to my requests to come and install them. Alternatively I will have to find another company 
Still no news from the electricians about our solar  At least we should be able, since I applied for it, get paid for the solar we are producing.


----------



## raynipper

Sounds like vandalism Pat. Soft tops are always prone to that for of jealousy.

We have been watching four deer since Christmas munching their way back and forth in the field next to us. We try not to scare them but if we take the car out they just look towards us but as soon as we stop the car they are off.
I often wish we had a camera like Jans as they are about 100m from us.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

A gun would be more useful Ray  

Good eating that....


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> I often wish we had a camera like Jans as they are about 100m from us.
> 
> Ray.


You mean to tell me you don´t have a camera that zooms in Ray, I would have thought you could pick one up from one of the car boot sales, either a camera or a camcorder. My camcorder doesn´t get used as much as it used to now I only have Motley to record, but now and then it´s good to have when the wild life is about.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Off into Carmarthen this afternoon as Mrs GMJ has a hospital appointment. Before that we shall nip into the town as we have a few things to do there.


----------

